#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-27
<Hobbsee> allee: it should look like this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9079
<Hobbsee> or did i screw it up?
<allee> Hobbsee: I can't tell.  because the picture in in pixel and the size of a pixel varies from monitor to monitor :(
<Hobbsee> allee: well, more is the syntax correct?
<Hobbsee> was what i was actually asking
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, yes that's correct
<Hobbsee> okay :)
* Hobbsee notices a section called screen as well, and wonders whether it needs to be modified there too
<allee> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<Hobbsee> testing
<Hobbsee> mmm...much nicer - pity fonts in system settings doesnt change *all* fonts no matter what, even if you've specified them in the past
<allee> Hobbsee: not all fonts?  which apps do not change?
<Hobbsee> the clock in the kicker, and kopete/konv which i'd changed previously
<allee> Hobbsee: ah, btw.  congrats.  Now maybe the first time you realy see the size you've chosen in control center
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> it all looks nicely spread out now :D
<Hobbsee> openoffice doesnt take the font setting either
<allee> Hobbsee: afaiu _Sime is fixing 'syncing dpi to gnome apps'
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> afaiu?
<allee> I've read here about it, but have not seen the pkg nor tried it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<allee> s/gnome/gtk/
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee checks out firefox
<Hobbsee> ooh nice!
<allee> hmm, seem like fonts are now bigger in firefox than in konqueror. I remember it was vice versa before.
<Hobbsee> yeah, mine have always been, unless i set it in the gtk-qt-thingo module in kcontrol to be a couple of font sizes less
<Tm_T> Important bug in kwin rules gestion
<Tm_T> ?!
<allee> Hobbsee: xdpyinfo | egrep 'resolution|dimension'
<Hobbsee>   dimensions:    1024x768 pixels (286x217 millimeters)
<Hobbsee>   resolution:    91x90 dots per inch
<allee> firefox assume 96 dpi here
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<allee> Hobbsee: so for you fonts should be same (assume gnome/gtk default font size and kde default are the same)
<Hobbsee> yeah they are now, i think
<Hobbsee> yep
<allee> I have 
<allee>   dimensions:    1400x1050 pixels (287x215 millimeters)
<allee>   resolution:    124x124 dots per inch
<allee> so hopefully after dpi are synced Firefox match better here
* Hobbsee backs up her xorg.conf file
<Hobbsee> allee: your wiki is wrong - it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf not /etc/xorg.conf which is what i think you had
<allee> bah, right or course.
<Hobbsee> :P
<allee> Hobbsee: is section Monitor example better?  See wiki
<Hobbsee> allee: much better!
<allee> buh, thx
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> oi
<viviersf> skaramba + xmms = :(
<Riddell> viviersf: why?
<viviersf> cos
<viviersf> why does superkaramba need xmms
<Riddell> it has an xmms plugin
<viviersf> so superkaramba also needs like
<viviersf> kweather
<viviersf> etc ?
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell, sorry, I just saw I didn't upload the good version of knetswitch.... miss patches and cleaned tarball...
<viviersf> btw Riddell , that moodin thing is basicly open version of linspires ksplash
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> mornfall: we should have an "MP3 etc support" .desktop file along with adept-installer for libxine-extracodecs
<Riddell> viviersf: we can compile superkaramba without xmms if there's reason it gets in your way
<viviersf> would be nice Riddell 
<viviersf> see
<viviersf> i dont believe in having 2 of the same thing install
<viviersf> *installed
<viviersf> i got amarok
<viviersf> impi will have superkaramba
<viviersf> but i dont want xmms aswell
<viviersf> also
<viviersf> is that gonna drop xmms support in karamba ?
<Riddell> yes it will
<viviersf> ok
<viviersf> then dont do it
<viviersf> :)
<Riddell> sorted
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32442 "Fonts in KDE/Kubuntu turned huge"  hmm, we're probably going to get a lot of these
<viviersf> lol Riddell 
<Tonio__> hi again
<Tonio_> Riddell ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: oyo
<Riddell> yo
<Tonio_> hi Riddell... working with windows :-(
<Tonio_> I have uploaded a bad version of knetswitch
<Riddell> what's wrong with it?
<Tonio_> I have the good one here but cannot pbuild (windows inside)
<Tonio_> lintian warnings, no kdepot patch, no .desktop patch etc.....
<Tonio_> if I send you the link of the good package, can you pbuild and upload it to revu ?
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> thanks ;) windows is a pain, really.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/566485
<Tonio_> here are the links, not sure if it builds, but it should :)
<Riddell> hmm, it needs a root password to run
<Tonio_> Riddell the application ?
<Riddell> knetswitch desperately needs to learn how to layout UIs so they aren't a fixed width
<Tonio_> I didn't test it, just had the time to test gnetswitch, which works nicelly
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho damn.... doesn't sound good
<Riddell> needing a root password to run is a blocker
<Riddell> since not all users will be in the admin group, they won't be able to run it
<viviersf> hmmm moodin is l33t
<hunger> What is moodin?
* hunger does not have such a command.
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't it make usage of sudo ? I didn't have problems with gnetswith
<Tonio_> hunger: a kdm theme engine, very nice one ;)
<Tonio_> dapper will use a moodin theme by default
<hunger> Tonio_: Then I will see it eventually.
<hunger> Tonio_: It is not yet used, is it?
<viviersf> you guys know of aby bugs with : run 
<viviersf> ?
* hunger gets the not too great breezy ones.
<hunger> viviersf: run what?
<hunger> The run command thingy works great for me.
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> doesnt work in my virtual machine
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, and not all user accounts can use sudo
<hunger> viviersf: You are refering to the Alt-F2 dialog, aren't you?
<viviersf> yes
<viviersf> but
<viviersf> the one in the menu doesnt work either
<Tonio_> Riddell, what is the difference on that point kwifimanager or knetworkconf ? they do require admin access to configure interfaces too
<Tonio_> or am I missing something ?
<hunger> What is the recommended way to use WLAN in kubuntu anyway?
<Tonio_> hunger, unfortunately nothing.....
* hunger uses ifup/ifdown with wpa-supplicant, but that is hardly a userfriendly option.
<Tonio_> all existing tools don't really work for the moment
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> no progress in that area for over a year now.
<Tonio_> dapper+1 will have knetworkmanager, but actually kwifimanager is bugging, knetworkmanager too.... don't know about this knetswitch cause I couldn't test it anyway
<hunger> I really wonder why the kde guys have not come up with something yet.
<Tonio_> hunger, agree with you on that point
<hunger> Tonio_: breezy was supposed to have network-manager! Then it was dapper... now it is dapper+1.
<Tonio_> hunger, I know ;)
<hunger> Lets hope the mess will indeed get fixed till then.
<viviersf> heh
<viviersf> new impi gonna have qt network tool
<hunger> Tonio_: I am not complaining... just depressed.
<viviersf> maby part of it will be pushed to kubuntu
<hunger> And I am definitly not complaining about the ubuntu-people. Not their fault that nothing works properly.
* hunger sometimes thinks of just buying a apple and being done with all this annoying hardware shit.
<Riddell> Tonio_: fair point
<Riddell> Tonio_: revus done
<mornfall> Riddell: shouldn't be a problem, just drop in a .desktop file into /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
* Hobbsee_ smashinates her ISP
<viviersf> Riddell, who does the usplash img for kubuntu ?
<Riddell> viviersf: sladen
<Riddell> because I wouldn't let him go to sleep until he'd done it
<viviersf> haha 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well if he's done it, can we have a look at it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's been in since breezy
<Hobbsee> ah, i thought you ment tonight :)
<Hobbsee> s/ment/meant - i cant spell tonight!
<Hobbsee> night all - see you in a few more hours...
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell, I was just looking at revu, doesn't gnetswitch run ?
<Tonio_> works for me....
<Riddell> segfaults straight away for me
<Tonio_> hum strange...
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> you're right for the licence in copyright.... I didn't have much time to package them so I did quick....
<Tonio_> I will update them toonight, shouldn't be long
<Riddell> knetswitch managed to crash when I tried to setup my wifi interface
<Tonio_> okay, I didn't have any technical possibility to test this one....
<Tonio_> maybe it is a bit too young to be added to universe
<Tonio_> I will discuss with upstreams about improvements to perform, packaging for dapper+1 and eventually backporting them for dapper
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell, there are to much problems to be okay for tomorrow????
<Tonio_> s/????/...., sorry
<Riddell> I'm happy to upload netswitch and knetswitch if you fix the copyright issue and find someone else to revu
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<Tonio_> Riddell, okay, that's the most important
<freeflying> Riddell: mvo has talked about scim and skim with me 
<Tonio_> gnome already has good tools for the network config
<Tonio_> Riddell, I will try to correct them today, but with windows, it'll be hard ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: he agree on adding IM variable into scim/skim ,so shall I modify skim for that ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, if it can be done without getting in the way of non-skim users
<freeflying> Riddell: but if we add that into scim/skim , all user will have scim/skim startup when they loginto their desktop 
<Riddell> freeflying: that's what I thought, so we can't really do that
<freeflying> Riddell: the bset way is add them into langauge-pack-zh/ko/ja-base
<freeflying> Riddell: or let the postintall of language-pack- ppackage do it 
<freeflying> s/ppackage/package
<Riddell> I agree
<freeflying> But pitti don't agree 
<Riddell> bah
<freeflying> hwo can we persuade pitti for that 
<freeflying> Riddell: may you set this Bug31149 fixed , for ttf-arphic-uming is reverted 
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> I'll talk to pitti when I have a moment
<Tonio_> Riddell, just reuploaded the two packages
<Tonio_> raphink is revuing them, and I'll let you know if it okay for him
<Tonio_> I didn't touch gnetswitch, too late to investigate, and not as important as knetswitch...
<Riddell> it could just not like me, someone else might have it working fine :)
<jjesse> is there a reason that adept updater does not show any new updates but apt-get dist-upgrade showed 25 that needed to be installed?
<mornfall> jjesse: could you be more specific?
<jjesse> sure as of this morning the adept-update-notifier ( i think that is the one that sits in the system tray) showed no updates, yet sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade showed 25 updates and 8 new packages to be installed
<mornfall> jjesse: notifier does not do apt-get update... and you may have the cronjob turned off
<jjesse> mornfall: how do I turn the cron job on?  shouldn't it be on by default?
<mornfall> i'd believe it would
<mornfall> but i somehow doubt it is my competence to decide that
<mornfall> i did not turn it on here and it's on
<jjesse> Riddell: what do you think about that, shouldn't it run automatically?
<mornfall> i still think it should be solved at the cronjob level not at notifier level
<allee> What can/should I do about rsibreak (REVU) codeine (in NEW) ?      # toma ping ;) so you find this later
<mornfall> it's easy to implement apt-get update thingy but, uhm, evil
<jjesse> mornfall: then the doc should include how to turn on the cron job
<mornfall> i don't write docs though... it's in /etc/apt/ somewhere
<mornfall> (probably apt.conf.d or somesuch)
<jjesse> mornfall: grin i'm supposed to update the adept guide :)
<mornfall> and it's a bit late to include a gui thingy to turn it on (feature freeze)
<Tm_T> sad, I can't use composite in KDE
<Tm_T> doesn't work very well
<jjesse> understand that
<freeflying> why package in debian sid has not a .orig.tar.gz ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're going to need a new kubuntu-default-settings soon so we can set the default fonts to something sane, else the number of "KDE fonts huge" bugs will explode
<Tonio_> yep
<freeflying> Riddell: what will be the default font for kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell, it is finished, just need to look with amarok
<Tonio_> I can send it to you during the meeting toonight
<Tonio_> everything is integrated, including the new kdm theme etc....
<Tonio_> freeflying, DejaVu, 9
<freeflying> anyone would reiew on this for me http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1957
<Riddell> freeflying: it needs a .orig/.diff.gz, not a native package
<freeflying> Riddell: I wonder why no orig file in debian sid pool
<Riddell> freeflying: almost all packages in debian should have .orig files
<Riddell> only ones which don't are packages of programs made only for debian
<Tonio_> Riddell, just found the problem with amarok :)
<Tonio_> I can send you the package immediately
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> 	install -m644 artwork/metabar/*  "$(SETTINGS_DIR)/kde-profile/default/share/apps/amarok/themes/kubuntu"
<freeflying> Riddell: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/ttf-alee.html
<Tonio_> s/metabar/amarok
<Riddell> freeflying: you win, guess the debian packager did it wrongly :)
<freeflying> Riddell: also there no diff.gz 
<Riddell> Tonio_: aah
<freeflying> Riddell: I also wonder how can it be in debian's pool
<Riddell> freeflying: packages either have .orig/.diff.gz  or just a .tar.gz (which is called a native package)
<freeflying> Riddell: native file can be included into debian ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, just writting the changelog and send you the package
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, it's idended for programmes which are made only for debian without an upstream release (e.g. adept)
<Riddell> Tonio_: put it on revu
<Riddell> if you can
<freeflying> Riddell: got it , thx , so this package need repackage for ubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, I will
<Riddell> freeflying: it's probably not worth repackaging it for ubuntu, we can just sync from debian
<Riddell> native packages make it harder to keep updated since you don't know what changes you've made, but as long as the debian packager keeps it up to date there's no advantge to us changing the package
<freeflying> Riddell: then it's hard for those type package been included into main ?
<Riddell> freeflying: no that won't be a problem, as I say so long as debian keeps the package up to date we just use that (even if the packaging is less than perfect)
<freeflying> Riddell: can this package be synced from debian ?it will fix bugs #6439
<Tonio_> Riddelllittle question cause I don't have a dapper machine here
<Tonio_> Riddell, is there an entry in K menu, System, for Konqueror using filemanagement profile ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, because you asked, I tried to change konq's minimum font size to 8, but that causes problem
<freeflying> Riddell: still have kubuntu CD? there are too much request for it now ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, with dpi set, 7 corresponds to 8 in css, with is very commonly used on the web...
<Tonio_> verdana 8 is maybe the most commonly used font used today...
<Riddell> freeflying: not many, but e-mail me your postal address again and I'll see if I have any boxes spare after FOSDEM this weekend
<Riddell> freeflying: and I haven't had any photos of happy chinese kubuntu CD receivers :)
<freeflying> Riddell: it's easy , but you shall pay me the postage this time 
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> freeflying: send me the receipts or photos of receipts and I'll send you the postage
<freeflying> Riddell: I'll send it you , hmm
<seth|lappy> why does https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/006702.html have a debian version number when it isn't in Debian?
<seth|lappy> or can I just not find it there
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1958 <- k-d-s uploaded
<seth|lappy> tabs on top for Konversation? Oh sadness.
<seth|lappy> default theme Square? More sadness.
<seth|lappy> All other things: goodness
<seth|lappy> :P
<allee> Riddell: What can/should I do about rsibreak (REVU) codeine (in NEW) ?      # toma ping ;) so you find this later
<jjesse> mornfall: i've been thinking about the adept-update-notifer, how does it know if there are updates available if it is not doing an apt-get update ??
<mornfall> jjesse: it looks at cache timestamp, so if something does apt-get update it notices
<freeflying> Mez: ping
<mornfall> that something is usually the cronjob
<allee> jjesse: mhh, maybe just a head and if-modified size request on security Packages.gz
<allee> s/size/since/
<Riddell> allee: NEW will be processed eventually, I've seen a few things processed today
<allee> 'k
<Riddell> allee: UVF exceptions should be requested on ubuntu-motu (but check on #ubuntu-motu if you want to confirm)
<Riddell> allee: you need to include a rationale (i.e. does it fix more things than it breaks)
<allee> Riddell: I added a comment on revu about the rationale
<Riddell> allee: you'll need to post to ubuntu-motu mailing list (or find someone else to do it)
<allee> Riddell: 'k I'll go first irc then ml
<jjesse> the notifier does not start by default correct?
<Riddell> jjesse: it does now (just not in flight 4)
<jjesse> sorry for what may seem like stupid questions, but need to document how to get it working
<jjesse> but if the notifier starts by default but doesn't check for updates is it giving the user a false sense that there are no updates?
<Riddell> jjesse: it does check for updates, it just doesn't run apt-get update itself
<jjesse> Riddell: then why did i not having any updates until i ran apt-get update?
<Riddell> but the cronjob will run within 24 hours and adept-notifier will notify then
<jjesse> once again probablly stupid questions
<Riddell> jjesse: probably you don't have the cronjob running, I forget the command to check for that
<jjesse> is the cronjob setup by default then? i didn't add a cron job i know that :)
<mornfall> [NOTRASH] morn@lor-k-dapper/k3:~ -> apt-config dump | grep Period | grep Lists
<Mez> freeflying, ping
<mornfall> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<freeflying> Mez: how about backport scim and skim now ?
<Riddell> hmm, that command gives no output
<Riddell> that's not good
<Mez> freeflying, backports are currently impossible with soyuz
<Mez> plus... scim doesnt seem to want to pick up the control hack
<Riddell> mornfall: turns out update-notifier includes a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic which is what turns on the daily update
<Riddell> so adept should include the same file, probably as /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/11periodic
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> fun :)
<mornfall> now the question is how update-notifier made it to my system
<mornfall> but yes, cool with me
<jpatrick> Riddell: kautoclick is in
<allee> uhm, something in todays updates is a bit picky.  First konversation hangs now kmail :(  Rebooting and crossing my finger that I get my 99% finished mail back ...
<allee> 96 dpi fake on 124 dpi is no good, sorry. I tried, I give up. 15 minutes and my eyes start hurting.  Even moving the monitor 15 cm nearer to my eyes does help.
<_Sime> allee: what does xdpyinfo have to say about your screen size and resolution?
<allee> _Sime: hi just wanted to ping you.  See http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/snapshot-fake-and-real.png
<allee> _Sime: from displayconfig-restore.py it looks like (width,height,width_mm,height_mm) = xserver.getScreens()[0] .getDimensions()  give back garbage
<allee> _Sime: how can I run this without logout/in  (I would like add some print statementes)
<hunger> Ahhh... I see moodin in the archives!
<jpatrick> hunger: yep, got there yesterday
<hunger> jpatrick: Wasn't there 2h ago:-)
<_Sime> allee: just looking at the code. I screwed up on of the calculations. :-/ ( where displayconfig-restore.py averages the v + h DPIs)
<jpatrick> hunger: I saw yesterday afternoon
<hunger> jpatrick: Lucky you:-)
<jpatrick> (it is my package ;-) )
<hunger> jpatrick: So I'll log out and take a look at it.
<allee> _Sime: he, he.    but 124 + (124/2) => 186 what is bigger than 140  ?   But xft.dpi is 96 not 186
<hunger> jpatrick: NICE!
<allee> _Sime: w_dpi and h_dpi is also wrong
<hunger> Will kdm get a similar theme as well?
<allee> dpi = dots/mm * 25.4
<jpatrick> hunger: which is why we chose it =)
<allee> _Sime: I'll fix it and try ...
<Riddell> _Sime: how can I use a qt iterator in pyqt since python doesn't like ++ ?
<hunger> Too bad that it isen't visible for longer:-)
<allee> no obvious difference between 120 dpi (approx) and 124 (real), good.  See http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/snapshot-fake-approx-and-real.png
<hunger> How can I remove the outdated ksplash-engines?
<jpatrick> hunger: which theme are you using?
<hunger> jpatrick: For what?
<jpatrick> moodin
<hunger> jpatrick: Are there several?
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> just search for it at kde-look.org
<hunger> jpatrick: I am using ksplash-engine-moodin.
<jpatrick> default then i guess
<hunger> jpatrick: I won't hunt around for eye candy:-)
<jpatrick> hunger: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<hunger> jpatrick: That is not what I am seeing...
<jpatrick> ?
<hunger> jpatrick: kcontrol->appearance & Themes->splash screen->moodinKDE.
<jpatrick> hunger: it still has to go to kubuntu-default-settings
<hunger> jpatrick: So I'll wait for that to happen:-)
<allee> logout/in ...
<kmon> hi
<hunger> Hi there.
<kmon> I've noticed my fonts where changed recently, can I ask what package changed this? kubuntu-meta?
<hunger> kmon: Did they change in size?
<kmon> yep
<hunger> kmon: That should have been caused by "fixing" the screen resolution to 100dpi.
<hunger> kmon: Ask Tonio_ how he did that.
<kmon> I see.
<kmon> Ok, the problem is that they look very big in my laptop
<kmon> I don't know if anyone else has the same impression
<hunger> kmon: Either change the resolution back or change the fonts.
<kmon> I've done the latter
<hunger> kmon: The problem (as I see it) is that most apps assume 100dpi...
<allee> _Sime: this seems to fix it: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Xg35jG24.html
<hunger> kmon: I hate the idea of fixing the resolution to some basically random value, but it looks like this fixes font issues for lots of people.
<kmon> hunger: ok, thanx for the explanation
<hunger> kmon: You are welcome.
<kmon> bye
<pef> hello
<allee> hunger: It's better that in the sense that most monitor have ~ 96 dpi (new default for dpi < 140) and not 75 dpi (old fallback if driver gets it wrong)
<Tm_T> I used to force dpi to wrong to get fonts smaller
<Tonio_> hunger, fonts are not forced within kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> but the default font size will be change within that package soon
<_Sime> Riddell: what do you want to iterate over? (for x in qThingy: print x ?)
<Riddell> _Sime: ah, I can do a for loop over a qt iterator?
<Riddell> it's a qlistviewitemiterator
<Riddell> I discovered iterator += 1 works
<_Sime> Riddell: try looping over the container  itself.
<_Sime> allee: yes, that code looks better.
<Riddell> now I'm wondering why my application seems to consider itself ascii
* _Sime screwed the code up real good....
<_Sime> This DPI bug seems to be really p*ssing people off.
<_Sime> Riddell: if you want a fixed and updated guidance release right now, then let me know.
<_Sime> Riddell: and I'll put one up on the site.
<hunger> _Sime: It is a bug? I thought it was supposed to be a feature?
<_Sime> hunger: it is a buggy feature.
<Riddell> _Sime: no rush
<hunger> _Sime: and so far I just saw the to be expected problems.
<hunger> _Sime: Like ppl having to change font sizes.
<_Sime> Riddell: ok, it can wait to next week.
<_Sime> hunger: some people got the (way!) wrong DPI setting which was a lot more disturbing that desired.
<_Sime> s/that/than/
<hunger> _Sime: When is the dpi set at all?
<_Sime> Riddell: BTW, I keep the Changelog for Guidance up to date in SVN if you want to track fixes. :)
<hunger> _Sime: Nothing changed here... maybe because I hardcoded my settings into xorg.conf?
<_Sime> hunger: during login/KDE startup.
<_Sime> hunger: for most people the change in DPI should be just slight.
<hunger> _Sime: Even if the dpi value is set up?
<_Sime> hunger: what do you mean?
* hunger got no change. It is exactly as I set it up in xorg.conf.
<_Sime> hunger: what did you have in xorg.conf?
<hunger> _Sime: I set the screen resolution there and the size (in mm).
<hunger> _Sime: X calculates the dpis from there during startup.
<_Sime> hunger: yes, but what *was* your DPI?
<hunger> _Sime: 131dpi
<jpatrick> hello nlindblad 
<_Sime> hunger: when things are working you should get 120 DPI.
<_Sime> hunger: not a big change in that case.
<hunger> _Sime: Why? That is definitly wrong.
<jjesse> Riddell: when you get a chacne can you talk w/ mdke on #ubuntu-doc in regards to what he needs to do to get things looking correctly on doc.ubuntu.com
<hunger> _Sime: 131dpi is exactly the right setting.
<_Sime> hunger: http://pastebin.com/567194
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick
* nlindblad is now on Dapper
* jpatrick is still on Breezy (waiting for new computer)
<hunger> _Sime: Outch... a ugly hack for a broken environment.
<hunger> _Sime: How do I turn that of?
<_Sime> hunger: that's life
<nlindblad> jpatrick: long time since we spoke dude
<hunger> Ah! I already have guidance turned off:-) No wonder it doesn't mess with my settings.
<hunger> Why is this kde-guidance? Dosn't this apply to ubuntu just as well?
<_Sime> DPI is directly selectable in gtk/gnome. So there it is already kind of worked out.
<Riddell> jjesse: he should know, the files need to be put at /stable on the webserver
<jjesse> Riddell: i thouhgt you mentioned something about him missing the kdelibs or something?
<allee> _Sime: Little fake dpi demo  snapshot-pseudo-dpi-demo.png snapshot-pseudo-dpi-demo1.png at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/
<Riddell> jjesse: that where the files are yes (I think)
<nlindblad> how come there's still not a standard for whether to use /mnt or /media?
<allee> nlindblad: FHS is pretty clear about what /mnt is for
<allee> nlindblad: before they came up with /media  the used /mnt, due to lack in phantasie
<jpatrick> nlindblad: sorry about that, X froze
<nlindblad> allee: yeah
<nlindblad> allee: but it would be more logical with just /media
<nlindblad> jpatrick: oh
<nlindblad> jpatrick: bad driver?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> lack of RaM
<jpatrick> RAM*
<nlindblad> how much?
<jpatrick> I have 128
<nlindblad> oh, :(
<nlindblad> that's not much
<jpatrick> which is why I need that new computer
<nlindblad> yeah
<jjesse> my test machine has less then that and it runs dapper fine :)
<nlindblad> my server, the "crappiest" box I own, has 256MiB
<nlindblad> jpatrick: what do you intend to buy then?
<jpatrick> I'm not buying it
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> stealing?
<nlindblad> you know that's illegal, right?
<jpatrick> apparently my schools giving me one because 1) they have one extra 2) I'm a geek
<nlindblad> and it's better than your current?
<jpatrick> dunno yet
* jpatrick hasn't been to school for 22 days and counting
<nlindblad> that's a very long time
<nlindblad> still not paid?
<jpatrick> no
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> so, you just sleep till noon then IRC all day?
<jpatrick> :)
<nlindblad> I take that as a yes
<jpatrick> I go cycling and other stuff
<jpatrick> mostly homeowkr
<nlindblad> okey
<Lure> _Sime: I think they just discuss DPI issue with your script in #kubuntu
<nlindblad> Lure: yes
<nlindblad> and they seem to have a fix
<jpatrick> not much on the agenda today
<allee> raphink: meeting
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:jpatrick] : Flight 4 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, 15th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/22-02-06
<jpatrick> ah silence is golden...
<jpatrick> night
<Hobbsee> uh oh...
<seaLne> is the irc log mentioned on the wiki just not generated yet or is it wrong?
<Hobbsee> probably not generated yet - the IRC logs will be there though
<Hobbsee> from the link that's on that wiki page
<seaLne> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-02-22.html 404s
<seaLne> for me anyway and its not in the directory listing
<Hobbsee> seaLne: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-current.html
<seaLne> ah, doh :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm so sorry!
* Hobbsee really was intending to be at that meeting!
* Hobbsee_away opens the log for later reading
* Hobbsee_away gets blasted for using 2 gig of the internet, when she reinstalled her system
<Hobbsee_away> darn
* Hobbsee_away feels very bad now, but looks around for netswitch/knetswitch
<mornfall> Hobbsee_away: you are she?
<mornfall> interesting :-)
<Hobbsee_away> mornfall: no, i'm a male with a first name of sarah :P
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-28
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee_away 
<Hobbsee_away> hey robotgeek :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee_away: i never got to see your first name
<mornfall> Hobbsee_away: you are "Hobbsee" to me
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: did you party? :)
<mornfall> a purple nick in #kubuntu-devel
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> magenta
<mornfall> or how is the colour called
<mornfall> possibly, i'll forget in few days again anyway :)
<mornfall> like i forgot that navindra is a guy few times (i was always thinking navindra is a female name... weird)
<mornfall> --> night
<mornfall> gn
<robotgeek> later mornfall 
<robotgeek> moving sucks, it will take 2 more hours before the iso is downloaded, <sigh>
<Hobbsee_away> mornfall: hehe - my terminal shows sarah@sarah: - so a lot of people figured it out that way
<Hobbsee_away> robotgeek: no, i went to work, and got rear-ended on my way there, or maybe the car behind me did
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: i was just sitting at home, unpacking
<Hobbsee_away> :)
<allee> Hobbsee_away: ping?
<allee> Hobbsee_away: why do you suggest in WPAhowto to first purge wpasupplicant?
<Hobbsee_away> allee: pong
<allee> ping pog
<Hobbsee_away> i didnt, that was already part of the guide
<allee> Hobbsee: care to remove it ;)
<Hobbsee> actually, seveas went and reverted all my changes to it - all i did was combine two of the wiki docs on wpa into one
<allee>  I saw you applied for membership.  Can I gratulate?
<Hobbsee> so i'm not sure really sure what to do with it now, and would hate to step on someone's toes again
<Hobbsee> allee: thanks :) i got it, too :)
<allee> okay, great.  Congrats!
<allee> did he give any reason for the revert?
<Hobbsee> [Wed Feb 22 2006]  [11:36:28]  <Seveas> I just reverted the WPAHowto page - the things you added were quite crackful and at some places broken. I'll add the good bits again soon.
<Hobbsee> [Wed Feb 22 2006]  [11:37:06]  <Hobbsee> oh were they?
<Hobbsee> [Wed Feb 22 2006]  [11:37:37]  <Seveas> yes, at least for breezy
* Hobbsee didnt see any broken bits, and tried them on her system first
<allee> mhmm. okay
<Hobbsee> heh...yeah
<Hobbsee> so i'm most curious to see which bits were broken
<Hobbsee> unfortunately i forgot to save the text file of what i'd done - silly me!
<allee> I curious too. Let's check the diff ..
<Hobbsee> allee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto if you didnt already have it
<allee> thx I had it. I check the diff.  heh, lots of assumptions ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, it's true - if your network wont work without encryption, it wont work with!
<allee> Hobbsee: got you ;) sudo dpkg --purge wpasupplicant
* Hobbsee did a copy paste of the information and collaborated it - i didnt write it!
<Hobbsee> but yeah
<Hobbsee> starting with a new config seems to be the idea
<allee> 'k it's no big deal.  I was just wondering about the why.
<allee> mhm, at least in dapper wpasupplicant is started behind the scene no need for  post-/pre- stuff
<allee> and the longish sudo dhclient ... is better done with iface wlan0 inet dhcp and a ifup wlan0
<allee> Hobbsee: I hope that (k)netswitch will make WPAhowto much simpler ;)  Now looking into these new beasts ..
<Hobbsee> allee: i hope so too - i'm finding very little of decent wireless stuff in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> because kwifimanager seems to lie
<allee> Hobbsee: yeah, network mgnt as is for laptop needs lots of love to be useful
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah, tell me about it
<robotgeek> the closest think i've seen to "neat" is the script on WifiHowto, lol
* Hobbsee has yet to make that work properly
<Hobbsee> mind you, i'm kinda new to wireless
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: nowadays, i just edit the essid in the script i'm running, lol
<allee> Hobbsee: have you WEP working with wpasupplicant too?
<Hobbsee> might be a good idea
<Hobbsee> allee: havent tried - dad decided to go straight from unencrypted to wpa
<Hobbsee> and it's not worth trying to change it permanently, unless you want hobbsee to be deaded hobbsee lol
* Hobbsee remembers the lots of yelling she got for when she left it temporarily unencrypted till dad came home - sheesh!
<robotgeek> 1:39 to complete download, *tsk*
<allee> good choice.  I need both and as is I have only WEP or only WPA working.  Switch need minimal editing :(
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<robotgeek> but why would you need both together, isn't that a bit of an overkill?
<allee> robotgeek: laptop tend to move location. And I'm not everywhere the owner of the AP
<robotgeek> allee: yes, but do they actually have both together
* allee reminds himself that the (k)vpnc stuff need work too
<allee> robotgeek: no
<robotgeek> i'm trying to find out, cause i would be in deep trouble. i dunno what WPA is, lol
* Hobbsee couldnt make WPA work perfectly with hte old WPA page anyway - i'd try to cancel, and it'd stop working
<allee> Hobbsee: as mentioned earlier every wifi driver needs special treatment.  WPA works with modprobe/rmmod (or maybe hwencypt=0) for ipw2200 (in dapper)
<Hobbsee> true
<allee> lets cross finger that the kernel dev finaly agree on a common wifi stack so we get much less driver depended bugs
<Hobbsee> mmmm...nasty
<Hobbsee> yeah, that'd be nice!
* Hobbsee wonders why her system is constantly beeping
<Hobbsee> ah, got rid of it.   silly kwifimanager
<freeflying> Hobbsee: congradulate your membership
<Hobbsee> freeflying: thankyou :)
<allee> mhmm
<allee> Anyone tried knetswitch? here I get a crash after I entered my pw
<ubijtsa2> andred: seems like your server is having issues. Have we hammered your bandwidth a bit much?
<Tonio__> hi all
<freeflying> hi Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee_away> hey Tonio_ 
<lianghu> hi freeflying
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee_away, freeflying 
<freeflying> lianghu: hi
<lianghu> I don't find dapper room
<freeflying> lianghu: dappr is just the name of coming release
<lianghu> I know
<freeflying> lianghu: u may attend #ubuntu ,#kubuntu ,#ubuntu-zh
<lianghu> Ok
<Riddell> morning lianghu, another of our growing CKJ helpers?
* Hobbsee recalls that there was a #ubuntu+1 room for people who were running dapper
<Riddell> I see Hobbsee got tough with the late night #kubuntu revellers last night :)
<Hobbsee> who were these?
<Hobbsee> oh, the idiot that was calling someone else a whore?
<Hobbsee> lol...yeah...
<Hobbsee> i was glad that they didnt continue with their painfulness - i had to go and have dinner!
<Hobbsee> and i take it that last night means a couple of hours ago
<freeflying> Riddell: lianghu is also from chinese , and he is living in the same city with me 
<Tonio_> Riddell: gloubiboulga fixed the gnetswitch issue :)
<Tonio_> was ust a .mk problem, autotools needed instead of gonome.mk
<freeflying> looking for review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2004
<Riddell> Tonio_: what is cursors/default/index.theme for?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to have the kubuntu human cursor during the kdm theme
<Tonio_> and in appications using X cursor like firefox
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is a well known tip to correct the cursor issue in firefox 
<Tonio_> I forgot to add that in the changelog sorry
<Riddell> nice
<Tonio_> that's the reason it took me long to do that, cause I first had to search for little issues;)
<Hobbsee_> is that the darned cursor in firefox not inheriting the general kubuntu theme?
<Riddell> what is ra0,ra1 for network interfaces?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it's firefox -- it has to be special
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe no it doesnt!  i've enjoyed *not* having to constantly make that change!
<Hobbsee> mind you, have to make xorg changes instead, but oh well hehe
<jeroenvrp> mmm I like to submit bugs for adept, but kde.bugs.org doesnt want help me today
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> bugs.kde.org too :)
<jeroenvrp> ah yes :-)
<jeroenvrp> no serious it doesnt want to continue
<jeroenvrp> ah
<jeroenvrp> it does now
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: thats bug #1
<jeroenvrp> actually the only real bug
<jeroenvrp> I also have a wishlist item
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: for the bug, i may need more details... probably the output from konsole
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: you also should run sudo dpkg --configure -a because your system is probably now broken :-)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: you mean the konsole inside adept?
<mornfall> yes
<jeroenvrp> ok, because gdb doesnt give much output
<mornfall> it's not gdb output really
<mornfall> :)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: yes I know, it needs to crash for that
<jeroenvrp> so I can do a backtrace
<jeroenvrp> oh wait maybe I can still to that
<mornfall> you can do backtrace any time (just hit ctrl+c and write bt), but that's not very usefull
<mornfall> in this context
<viviersf> Riddell, how do i add actions to kde again ?
<jeroenvrp> (gdb) bt
<jeroenvrp> No stack.
<jeroenvrp> :-(
<viviersf> right click one file type stuff
<mornfall> it won't help anyway
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> you can do break __cxa_throw
<mornfall> but gdb is sort of broken
<mornfall> nowadays
<jeroenvrp> Breakpoint 1 at 0x37b82a19
<mornfall> at least i can't seem to run a forking+threading app like adept in it
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: and then run it, to see where the exception comes from (doing bt when getting to the breakpoint)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: do you need the wishlist item here at bugs.kde.org?
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: depends on how much you want it implemented -- if you just tell me, chances are i forget
<jeroenvrp> its a very small one
<jeroenvrp> so it seems
<mornfall> b.k.o is more reliable :)
<jeroenvrp> ok I do that
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: sudo dpkg --configure -a : is doing indeed a few packages, strange normally those unconfigured packages are seen in synaptic
<jeroenvrp> the first one was indeed samba-common
<jeroenvrp> lets add rthat
<mornfall> probably a bug in packages (file conflict or such)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: it happens all the time, but I will give you next time info from konsole
<mornfall> well, if it happens once it'll happen always unless the problem is resolved somehow
<mornfall> because it'll always die with same package
<Riddell> viviersf: add them where?
<Riddell> viviersf: konq service menus /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: I see the wish has allready been submitted and closed wit a won't fix :-( Anyhow I still added a comment to it: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116925
<mornfall> yeah, i'm mean
<jeroenvrp> it seems lik eit :-)
<mornfall> but adding options for this kind of thing really does not make sense -- fix the system instead of adding configure options to work around it in various ways :)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: the "configure" question is more like a comprimise
<jeroenvrp> but thats my opinion
<mornfall> well, even if i made it configurable -- what would we win?
<mornfall> default would still be same
<viviersf> Riddell, ya i figured it out thx
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: h
<Riddell> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot to mention a few things in k-d-s
<Tonio_> for example, addition of the printing submenu in K menu
<Tonio_> don't know if you'll agree, but that makes it pretty easy to find, and ressembles to osx and windows one....
<Tonio_> I just migrated to dapper, and 96dpi + fints in 9 is pretty neat :)
<Riddell> yuck, duplicates systemsettings
<Tonio_> s/fints/fonts
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, that's true indeed
<Tonio_> so you should remove that maybe :)
<Tonio_> about systemsettings, you told me about another pot file to translate .desktop files
<Tonio_> can I find it on svn ?
<Tonio_> I will translate it also :)
<Riddell> I'm tempted to set the font size to 10, that's the KDE and Gnome default
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> it is very big with kde....
<Tonio_> I tested, but kde generally has more text in windows than gnome
<Tonio_> and the main resolution used today is still 1024*768
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-base/desktop_playground-base.pot
<Tonio_> most OS and linux distros have 8 or 9 equivalent by default
<Tonio_> and I must say the default gnome or kde is really ugly generally so.... ;)
<Tonio_> let me take 2 screenshots with 10 and 9 to compare
<Tonio_> Riddell: well with dpi set the difference isn't really big... 9 and 10 are about the same, although 9 is a bit cleaner to my eyes...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you decide :)
* Tonio_ is impressed with adept's improvements ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: wow !
<mornfall> hmm? :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: about adept installer, are you okay with the icon I did, or would you like something different ?
<mornfall> i'm okey... *adds the icon to todo, so it gets included*
<Tonio_> cool
<jpatrick> afternoon Tonio_ 
<freeflying> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> jpatrick: I'm looking for review , :)
<jpatrick> freeflying: I'm not busy :) /me goes to revu
<freeflying> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2011
<jpatrick> oh nice, a game
<freeflying> jpatrick: yeah , 
<jpatrick> I think it's prefered to use '/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL' instead of '/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2'
<jpatrick> and seperate the Copyright and the license with "License:"
<freeflying> jpatrick: this program use gpl-2 license
<jpatrick> I know but that's how it is
<Tonio_> jpatrick: afternoon ;)
<jpatrick> freeflying: some files use the GNU Library General Public License exp. gettext.h
<freeflying> jpatrick: ok, I correct it , Another question , if I wanna upload to mentor.debian.net ,then shall I rename the package in changelog?
<jpatrick> not sure...
<freeflying> jpatrick: besides above , any others shall be correctted ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my systemapplet patch technically works, but needs improvement
<Tonio_> I think it'll be okay for this WE
<jpatrick> freeflying: looks good apart from those
<freeflying> jpatrick: I'm reuploading now ,plz check it again , and anohter package named eva also , thx
<jpatrick> freeflying: I left a comment on eva
<freeflying> jpatrick: also i've reuploaded it 
<jpatrick> freeflying: not sure why but it's still a massive *.diff
<freeflying> jpatrick: why some Makefile and configure are in diff
<jpatrick> did you change the src before packaging?
<freeflying> jpatrick: never
<jpatrick> :/
<hunger> Riddell: Will you be at the pre-FOSDEM meeting tomorrow night?
<Riddell> hunger: yes, in Grand Place
<hunger> Riddell: I'll look out for you then. I owe you some drinks.
<Riddell> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are a few other things I may add to k-d-s in the next days, like kate's session management and a few other things
<jpatrick> by the way, what did you do with the konversation tabs?
<jpatrick> aKa: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tonio_> jpatrick: well I finally rediscussed with many persons, as you know, and they were finally okay to add them on top
<Tonio_> because other apps have tabs there already
<Tonio_> so I added them on top
<jpatrick> i thought we agreed on keeping them at the buttom
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> not what I remember ;)
<jpatrick> at the Kubuntu meeting (first one)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, but I couldn't explain the reason cause I wasn't here
<Tonio_> so next day I rediscussed with Tm_T, hunger, freeflying and a few more
<Tonio_> and to what I remember the conclusion was that if we wanted a logical desktop, tabs should be on top or bottom for all apps....
<Tonio_> thus, because konsole, kopete, konq, Firefox have them on top.........
<Tonio_> if that causes a problem, it'll be changed before dapper is out, of course
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, I'm not sure what to do with kate's sessions
<Riddell> turning them off might be nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll make tests first ;)
<Tonio_> I would like to keep 3.4.2 wayto work
<Tonio_> if we stop sessions, any opened file opens a new kate
<Riddell> at the moment if you click on a .txt link in konqueror it opens up kate with the default session in a new window, which is horrible
<Tonio_> best is to open all files in kate, but without session saving no ?
<Tonio_> first file -> blank kate session
<Tonio_> second file in the same window etc........
<Riddell> yes, that's how I'd like i
<Riddell> it
<Tonio_> I loved that way to work
<Riddell> opening in a new window is OK too, just so long as that new window doesn't also include all the files from the default session
<Tonio_> I'll search that, plus try to configure another few things
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree
<Tonio_> that will be the next step, k-d-s isn't finished.... so much to do :)
<Tonio_> I need to provide a gtk-qt-engine config file
<Tonio_> by default, you have to go in gtk_qt with systemsettings, and validate the settings for it to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: that should be changed, I think
<Tonio_> I have 2 or 3 things like that that are not in k-d-s actually
<Tm_T> ehm!
<Tonio_> after the freeze, work on the desktop config will be my priority :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T:  ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-02-16.html @ 09:31
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ok
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I think I said tabs should be where input line is (focus is there)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I have the meeting log
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I didn't say everyone said that, need to read the logs
<Tm_T> hehe
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I just pointed that out
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> I just remember that the final point was that it was nice and important that all application should have the tab at the same place by default no ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm not talking about the meeting, I know what has been said there ;)
<Tonio_> but my feeling is that there is no logicall reason that konsole and konversation have the tabs in a different place
<Tm_T> yes, in logical place, but I don't find it logical to have tabs on top when input line is in bottom
<Tonio_> so if we put tabs at the bottom for konversation, it should be the same for kopete and konsole, at least
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes
<Tm_T> that's EXACTLY what I think
<Tonio_> I don't have any problems with this, Ijust want the desktop tobe coherent
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on this ?
<Riddell> my opinion is that both are correct
<Tonio_> Tm_T: as I say, k-d-s isn't finished at all, lots of things will changed before release
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yup, and do as you find right, I can always change my settings easily ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: best is to rediscuss this during the next meeting, but discuss it globally, for konversation, kopete and konsole I think
<Tonio_> Tm_T: note that I personnaly use them at the bottom :)
* jpatrick too
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tonio_> but what I know is that default settings are for the new users
<Tonio_> migrating from windows
<Tonio_> and by default they have ALL used mirc
<jpatrick> we are not microsoft
<Tonio_> or trillian
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you can't assume that
<Tonio_> and those softwares have tabs on the top
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hum......... that's my feeling, I may be wrong, that's true
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I used ~5 years irssi in Windows(tm)
<Tm_T> but maybe I'm minority ;(
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what is the percentage of irssi users compared to mirc ? 
<Tonio_> certainly ridiculous
<Tm_T> Tonio_: over half of my irc contacts use irssi
<Tm_T> quakenet is exception
<Tm_T> teen-hell
<Tonio_> mirc is certainly about 90% of irc clients installed on windows... note that I wasn't using it too
<Tm_T> heh
<Tonio_> Tm_T: are your contacts average users, or geeks like us ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: mostly they doesn't even know what "distro" means
<Tonio_> I'm not saying that we have to clone windows with kde, not at all
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> I'm just searching to provide what people generally are expecting
<Tonio_> of course that can be very subjective sometimes
<Tm_T> I think we should find "best" way and hope that new users find it "best" too
<jpatrick> a different eXperience ;-)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: different, but not too much :)
<Tonio_> people completly lost on a new system will generally reject it, even if that can sound stupid
<Tm_T> or maybe we should SHOCK all new users ;)
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_118.png
<Tm_T> meh meh
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well, I'm not sure that the best way to make kubuntu popular
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ROFL
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! kdesu seems to be at it again... At least it refuses to work here in Flight 4.
<hunger> Hey, got a new moodin today.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: beos fan ?
<hunger> Looks nice.
<jpatrick> hunger: Riddell uploaded today :D
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes and no, just testing different approaches
<hunger> But what is moodinKDE I got installed yesterday?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: atm I love this <3
<jpatrick> hunger: the default moodin splash
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I started informatics with beos ;)
<Riddell> cmvo: what happens?
<Tonio_> I'm looking carefully at haikuos actually, because of that ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: heh, I will buy Zeta some day, I afraid ;(
<hunger> Why does kubuntu-desktop depend on that when the kubuntu-theme is a different one?
<cmvo> Riddell: It insists on no recognizing the password. Either user or root.
<cmvo> Riddell: s/no/not/
<jpatrick> hunger: what?
<hunger> jpatrick: I got ksplash-engine-moodin installed by kubuntu-desktop. but the theme used is kubuntu, not the one provided by that deb.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: heard about haikuos ?
<jpatrick> hunger: patched the config
<Tonio_> hunger: the theme is named kubuntu, but isn't the same than the one previously used
<Tonio_> the kubuntu theme has been replaced normally
<hunger> jpatrick: ? So that engine is indeed necessary.
<hunger> Tonio_: I noticed that:-)
<Tonio_> and the new one uses moodin
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> so it is logic that kubuntu-desktop depends on moodin
<hunger> Tonio_: I was wondering why the ksplash-engine-moodin deb was installed when the theme provided by that (moodinKDE) is not used.
<hunger> Tonio_: So that dependency is necessary? Like the new kubuntu theme uses that engine?
<Tonio_> hunger: because the default theme configured by kubuntu-default-settings uses moodin
<Tonio_> and will be the one used out of the box
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick
<hunger> Tonio_: Ah, OK:-)
<hunger> Tonio_: Thanks for explaining that to me.
<Tonio_> no pb ;)
* Tonio_ coffee time
<cmvo> Riddell: I haven't been able to look into the problem any further as dapper locks up here ever so often.
* hunger wonders whether it is really necessary to install 8 ksplash themes by default.
<Riddell> anyone else had problems with kdesu?  it works for me
<hunger> Riddell: Didn't notice anything yet.
<cmvo> Riddell: b
<jpatrick> hi nlindblad 
<jpatrick> hunger: 8?
<cmvo> Riddell: So its only not working for me. I've set a root password, maybe that is the problem.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> cmvo: that shouldn't make a difference
<Riddell> cmvo: does sudo work?
<cmvo> Riddell: Ah, sudoers did not contain an entry for the user account, just root.
<jpatrick> :/
<cmvo> Riddell: Didn't get that far between the lockups... Shouldn't the install create this entry in sudoers? I guess only if I didn't enter a password for root.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Riddell> cmvo: it should put the default user into the admin group, and add admin group to sudoers
<Tm_T> jpatrick: one small issue with moodinKDE splash... seems to be fullscreen
<jpatrick> Tm_T: it is....
<Tm_T> ...and I like to see what happens in desktop while it's loading
<jpatrick> not a lot
<Tm_T> but, I'll testdrive it next time I'm booting
<Tm_T> then I give more feedback ;)
<cmvo> Riddell: No admin in /etc/group, just lpadmin which the user account is part of. No admin group in sudoers either.
<Riddell> something funny happened during install then
<cmvo> Riddell: I used the expert install, entered a root password and created an user account.
<Riddell> oh, expert install doesn't set up sudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: did knemo joined main finally ?
<Riddell> so that's the problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, it needs a main inclusion review
<Tonio_> Riddell: k
<jpatrick> err poke pitti
<cmvo> Riddell: Maybe expert install should switch kdesu back to su instead of sudo...
<Riddell> ideally kdesu would go back to sudo if you were not in the admin group
<Riddell> which probably wouldn't be too hard to do
<cmvo> Riddell: On other problem in Systems Settings still exists. A module can only start once in admin mode until System Settings is restarted.
<Riddell> another one to add to the list of systemsettings problems :)
<cmvo> Riddell: I tried to find it in the source, but I don't know enough about KDE.
<Riddell> I'm not too sure how it detects that another instance it running
<cmvo> Riddel: What bothers me more are those system lockups. At least I'm not the only one (see bug #32055).
<cmvo> Does anybody else here have random system lockups in dapper?
<Riddell> I've not had any problems
<Riddell> tried turning off acpi?
<cmvo> Riddell: I'm trying that now. It is so random, sometimes it take only minutes, sometimes hours. And the system is stable in breezy with acpi...
* jpatrick wonders if there's still time to update kmymoney2
<jpatrick> re Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> re jpatrick 
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw you didn't include the konqueror filemanagement desktop file in kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> is there a specific reason ?
<jpatrick> oh my god, my first package bug
<Tonio_> I though it usefull to have it in system, and quite logic
<jpatrick> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-kdmtheme/+bug/32494 <- can someone confirm?
<Tonio_> because there is no way without a K menu entry to add for example a shortcut to it
<jpatrick> hello kmon 
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> please see my comment at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-kdmtheme/+bug/32494
<kmon> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, so that's why I couldn't respond to your pivate message
<jpatrick> ah right
<kmon> do you prefere to comment the bug here o in launchpad? I've just answered your question
<jpatrick> :/ hmm - so shouldn't it not be "KDM theme..."
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can get to it from the System menu on kicker
<jpatrick> kmon: that's what it's suppose to be
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes you're right, when it doesn't use that bugging system:/ thing ;)
<Tonio_> I will work on that patch instead :)
<kmon> "el applet kdmtheme" isn't very descriptive
<Tonio_> that kleansweep is really GENIUS
<Tonio_> fabulous application
<Tonio_> I was searching for something like that for long
<kmon> jpatrick:  if it's ok, then fine, but I think it's not very intuitive
<jpatrick> kmon: it is the translation
<kmon> jpatrick: ok, fine.
* jpatrick is out
<kmon> I have another bug, does metabar sidebar in konqueror work for any of you out of the box?
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> now it works
<kmon> I'm going to close the bug
<Riddell> kmon: I just fixed that today
<kmon> Riddell: I've noticed
<kmon> Riddell: you rock
<Riddell> true
<Tonio_> lol
<kmon> Riddell: I've read you're goingo to give a talk about kubuntu in fosdem, any plans on recording it for people not able to go there?
<Riddell> I'd have to think of something to talk about first
<kmon> xD
<kmon> you need to convince everyone there that kubuntu rocks and that they need to help ;)
<hunger> Riddell: How about telling what is causing the most work for you when packaging/polishing KDE, current issues, etc.?
<jpatrick> kmon: poke upstream to this the i18n
* kmon goingo to rebbot
<jpatrick> I wonder why
<jpatrick> Riddell: If I was to fix a bug like the one above, could I upload the fix?
<Riddell> jpatrick: which bug?
<Riddell> if it's in universe you can upload
<jpatrick> #32494
<hunger> Any update on suspend in kubuntu? pmi action suspend works, suspend key is ignored, batterystat-applet's suspend does not work either.
<jpatrick> he's got a point the l10n/i18n's hardly make sense
<jpatrick> and it's an easy fix (patch .desktop file)
<Riddell> jpatrick: go ahead then
<Riddell> jpatrick: but you should fix it upstream as well
<hunger> Oh, I am wrong: Kubuntu DOES suspend, but only after a logout.
* nlindblad yawns
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll send patch to the authoer
<jpatrick> kmon: I'm fixing it
<kmon> jpatrick: great!
<Riddell> although "KDM Theme manager" doesn't sound like spanish to me
<hunger> battstat applet's suspend action triggers the screensaver (but nothing more). The suspend happens then as soon as you log out.
<jpatrick> kmon: "Encargado del tema de KDM"?
<Riddell> "el applet kdmtheme" sounds muchos better
<kmon> since it's a point to configure KDM, how about adding it to the "administrador de acceso" icon
<kmon> and in there
<jpatrick> hmm?
<kmon> in system settings
<kmon> If I click on apeareance
<kmon> a sidebar shows with more options
<kmon> I would include something similar for this applet
<jpatrick> "Encargado del tema de KDM" should do it
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's what it is right now
<kmon> that doesn't sound very correct....
<jpatrick> kmon: suggest a name
<kmon> I would prefere "Manejador del tema de KDM"
<hunger> Is there anything I can do to stop kmix from popping up on all logins?
<jpatrick> kmon: good
<kmon> anyone here has flash working out of the box with konqueror?
<jpatrick> re Lure 
<Lure> hi jpatrick
<Lure> Is it just me, or did default font sizes change with today's update
<jpatrick> yep
<hunger> Lure: They did.
<Lure> My high-resolution (147 DPI) looks great 
<Lure> allee: now I know you were right with DPI setting being wrong
<Lure> I also like new Kubuntu login and splash. 
<jpatrick> Lure: w00t :D
<Lure> Only splash image is resized on my display and is a bit pixelated
<jpatrick> I have to write thanks to the author
<Lure> jpatrick: thanks to your for packagin it!
<kmon> jpatrick: yes, the new artwork is far better
<Lure> BTW, Konversation icons also changed - nice
<jpatrick> and I found the themes and got him to switch to GPL
<Riddell> Lure: what is your resolution?
<Lure> 1920x1200 on 15.4" LCD (laptop)
<Riddell> the Background images with that ksplash theme are strange
<jpatrick> it uses the old one
<Riddell> it uses a .jpg of the old one
<Riddell> but moodin does strange things with resizing them
<jpatrick> Riddell: do I skip revu?
<Riddell> the 1024x768 one I had to make 1200
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> ok
<kmon> the new splash screen looks strange with widescreen laptops, but this also happens with moodin default splash
<Lure> .jpg - isn't this potentially an issue for text
<Riddell> jpatrick: but give us a debdiff if you want me to check it
<jpatrick> it's a .diff patch
<Riddell> we need to change the KDM theme to not use images for text
<Lure> kmon: maybe you have a point - it might be widescreen that is doing this
<kmon> Lure: I also have a widescreen laptop (15.4) and it's the same problem
<kmon> I'm not sure if it's an easy fix...
<Lure> it is not end of world, but you notice as everything else is so polished ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: please try and make a suitable background
<Riddell> use ksvgtopng on /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz
<Riddell> and add /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/Dialog.png
<Riddell> save as Background-1920x1200.jpg in /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/
<jpatrick> raphink: you around?
<Lure> Riddell: my background is OK (I mean wallpaper)
<Lure> issue is login Splash (new stuff)
* nlindblad found out about something incredible today
<Riddell> Lure: yes, I need your help to make a suitable splash background image
<Riddell> for your resolution
<Lure> But where is source svg for that - you wrote wallpaper source
<nlindblad> back in 1859, a British guy brought 24 rabbits to Australia
<Lure> (at least this is what I get out of ksvgtopng
<nlindblad> today, there are over 300,000,000 rabbits in Australia
<jpatrick> no suprise
<jpatrick> nlindblad: what's "KDM Theme Manager" in Swedish?
<nlindblad> hang on
<nlindblad> "Inloggningshanterare" is the only entry I find for it in the menus
<nlindblad> but a good translation would probably be "Temahanterare fr KDM"
<jpatrick> Spanish is es, what's Swedish then?
<jpatrick> sv?
<robotgeek> nl?
<nlindblad> sv
<kmon> jpatrick: there's a bug with the KDM theme applet I've just noticed. I doesn't detect themes already installed in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<robotgeek> sorry, bad guess
<jpatrick> kmon: you have to add them yourself
<nlindblad> sv_SE for full localization, since there's also sv_FI (Swedish spoken in Suomi/Finland)
<kmon> jpatrick: so it's a feature not a bug? :P
* jpatrick writes a README.Debian too
<Lure> jpatrick: do you know where is svg file for new splash (as mentioned by Riddell)
<jpatrick>  /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/ (as he mentioned)
<Riddell> /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but I get wallpaper without Splash dialog in it
<Lure> (not like others in /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/ubuntu
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/568884
<Riddell> woo!  coming live from VMWare!
<Riddell> jpatrick: looks good
* nlindblad is confused
<nlindblad> Apple makes it sound like Safari is OSS and is available for most *NIX platforms
<Riddell> webcore is
<Lure> Riddell, jpatrick: OK, I get it now (read Readme) - sorry fo confusion
<Lure> but there is already appropriate 1920x1200 background
<Lure> just does not seem to get used
<nlindblad> Riddell: yeah, is it true they've done some oriented coding with the KDE project?
<Riddell> more like disorientated
<nlindblad> I see
* nlindblad would love to see companies doing oriented coding instead of just picking stuff out that they like
<nlindblad> in the end, both the company and the project would benefit from it
* jpatrick out to supper
<Riddell> supper eh?  with anyone?
<kmon> kerry looks good
<kmon> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1820
* hunger prefers kat.
<hunger> No need to pull in mono into kde.
<hunger> And the kde4 has search stuff build in anyway.
<kmon> yep
<kmon> tenor
<kmon> but until kde4 is ready, it would be nice to include a desktop search utility
<kmon> like kat
<hunger> kmon: Unfortunately kat does not work in ubuntu:-(
<hunger> sqlite is incompatible.
<kmon> I remember reading kat developer uses kubuntu...
<hunger> kat needs heavy modification to work properly... and kat 0.7 will have all that:-)
<kmon> so that myght help in feature releases
<hunger> So nobody seems to be interessted into fixing the current releases.
<Riddell> hunger: why doesn't kat work in ubuntu?
<jpatrick> Riddell: er, no
<Riddell> oh well
<allee> Lure: great!  This makes my day :)
<Lure> allee: only GTK app (Firefox) has slighty large fonts, but I need to check if it is my theme
<nlindblad> Riddell: so you're going to LRL
<nlindblad> staying at the official hotel?
<Riddell> nlindblad: yes, no idea
<nlindblad> okey
<Lure> only menu/toolbar fonts are large
<jpatrick> hmm "dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - kdmtheme and kcontrol-kdmtheme"
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<Lure> allee: update my laptop testing page - any idea about GTK font issue?
<allee> Lure: No. Have not tried yet.  I'm still busy at work :(
<Lure> allee: thanks and good work ;-)
<jpatrick> okay, this thing is just not patching
<jpatrick> arg, it did
<Lure> jpatrick: who is setting BaseResolution on Theme.rc
<jpatrick> I think Tonio_ is
<Lure> kubuntu-default-settings?
<jpatrick> yes
* jpatrick uploads his fix
<jpatrick> hmm, what to choose: Fix Commited/Released ?
<Riddell> Released
<jpatrick> oh good I chose that one
<jpatrick> commited sounded like svn
<Riddell> yes, that seems to be the consensus
<jpatrick> wow my packages are going in faster now: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/006823.html
<jpatrick> re robotgeek 
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hey apokryphos 
<jpatrick> and allee 
<allee> hi jpatrick 
<robotgeek> hey apokryphos , long time
<apokryphos> robotgeek: hello and congrats =)
<robotgeek> thanks apokryphos 
<apokryphos> much deserved, IMO 8)
<apokryphos> how's your work with easyubuntu going?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: coming along slowly, i need to finish off DesktopGuide work first
<apokryphos> robotgeek: oh, what is that?
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/KubuntuDesktopGuide
<apokryphos> oh, doccing, I see. Looks like it'll be very helpful :)
<apokryphos> (definitely something that's needed)
<apokryphos> robotgeek: any idea how kubu documentation in general is coming along?
<jpatrick> night everyone
<apokryphos> 'night jpatrick :)
<robotgeek> night jpatrick 
<robotgeek> apokryphos: not much documentation, as such. kde documentation is good, but kubuntu as such is less
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> KDE docs haven't received as much attention at all the last few months unfortunately; luckily a substantial amount of stuff was done in the months before that, so it's generally not that big a problem.
<apokryphos> and docs are really needed to go through kubuntuisms
<robotgeek> apokryphos: quick guide does some intro too
<apokryphos> yup; the one for breezy was decent.
<robotgeek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/quickguide-web/C/index.html is for dapper
* apokryphos looks
<apokryphos> "!," has to be an.. interesting use of punctuation :P
<robotgeek> :)
<allee> New default on login seem to be 'Dejavu San 9' in kcontrolcenter.  But when I press [Default]  it change to Sans Serif and Monospace in 10  ???
<allee> [reset]  return to dajavu sans.  Strange!  Tested/verified on 2 laptops
<Lure> allee: true - same in System settings
<apokryphos> robotgeek: when's the doc freeze? I could try to make a patch with any suggestions, I guess.
<allee> Maybe default is whatever is hardcoded in source and first display is what in config files?
<Lure> allee: BTW, Firefox font problem got resolved
<apokryphos> robotgeek: looks very good on the whole (skimmed through a bit)
<allee> Lure: ah, good this was next on my list ;)
<robotgeek> apokryphos: doc freeze is march 23, about one month to go
<Lure> I had to switch to specific font for GTK aps, and then back to "Use KDE dedaults"
<Lure> "Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications"
<allee> Lure: seem to Firefox fonts are now (still) to large.
<allee> Lure: is there a fix so it fonts are adapted automaticly after an upgrade?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: sadly, the Kubuntu Desktop Guide isn't previewable yet. hopefully by this weekend, it should be up for review
<Lure> allee: in my case the are same size as in KDE, only a bit more thin
<Lure> I am talking about menu/status bar fonts for example
<apokryphos> robotgeek: ok, I'll try to get a patch in before that
<Riddell> robotgeek: do you have access to SVN yet?
<robotgeek> apokryphos: for the Desktop Guide?
<Lure> allee: I think we would need to talk with Tonio_
<robotgeek> Riddell: no, not yet
<allee> Lure: Tonio told me he has currently only internet access from work.  So I doubt we'll see him tonight :(
<apokryphos> robotgeek: for the Quick Guide I thought, but I could look through the Desktop Guide too if you wouldn't mind me looking over it.
<robotgeek> Riddell: i heard mdke was planning something, but i havent spoken to him after membership
<robotgeek> apokryphos: sure, all help is welcome :)
<apokryphos> cool, just LMK
<robotgeek> apokryphos: all code is in svn, let me know if you need help with that
<apokryphos> alrighty
<allee> Lure: in the login progress dialog the first two text lines are unreadable (either fonts to small or turn of antialias).  Same for you?
<Lure> allee: OK on mine, but I get 1280x800 wallpaper (resized) instead of 1920x1200
<Lure> 1280x1024 actually
<Lure> therefore dialog is big enough for the fonts ;-)
<allee> Lure: I mean during login there this 'initialing devices' 'setup desktop' ...  the lines above 'welcome your name' and the next one are almost unreadable here
<Lure> did not notice...
<Lure> I did run Test and there is no text above Welcome...
<Lure> (just icons that are resized (ugly) in my case)
<allee> Lure: not text?  4 lines: 1st has the icons column, 2nd is welcome your name, 3rd something-can-remember, 4th the corresponding test to the last highlighted icons in 1st row.   2nd and 3rd are unreadable small here
<allee> Lure: icons are fine (but that on 100 dpi)
<Lure> exaclty: 2/3 are small, but I would not say unreadable (I have good eyes) ;-)
<Lure> 147 DPi here, but resized dialog (so I am not sure how real thing would look like)
<Lure> (I will try to hack config file now to see)
<allee> Lure: yeah, pixmap graphic is still a problem :(
<allee> Lure: I've the impression that font in KDMs login window for username or passwd is 11pt (or 12pt?) at least bigger as default in KDE
<Lure> allee: don't change it ;-) - this is the first time it looks OK for me
<allee> Lure: well I like the 11pt (or 10 pt) in login window more than 9 pts in KDE too.  ;)
<Lure> it is not enough to just change resolution in /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Theme.rc
<Lure> will have to look harder
<Lure> allee: I am joking - if we go down to 8pt I am fine
<allee> Lure: uh, really? and you can work hole day, without concentration problems?
* allee likes small fonts but after a hole day he feel like switching back to > 10 pt
<allee> Lure: e.g, so up prefer the size the wiki uses.  I prefer what one get after a ctrl '+'
<Lure> This is my working notebook and I also IRC for couple of hours at home on it - I am fine
<Lure> allee: Konq or Firefox
<Lure> in my case Konq has large fonts, while Firefox is smaller now
<allee> Lure: Konq!   (I only use firefox is konq fails as a fallback)
<allee> s/is/if/
<Lure> allee: I am primarily on Firefox (can get used to Konq) and like smaller fonts
<Lure> allee: are you on your high-res (144 DPI) or lower now
<allee> smaller fonts is okay, but firefox, argl ;)  Seriously I like the integration and quick startup of konq and koffice and as long as the do what I need I use them
<Lure> I can understand need for larger font on lower DPI (<140), bug high-res is so crisp
<Lure> like paper
<allee> Lure: my laptop is 124 (xft.dpi=120)
<allee> Maybe I have to install dapper the my 144 dpi (but it's so slow) 
<Lure> allee: is next CD release Flight5 or Beta - I plan to move then
<allee> No idea. Almost no problems since flight1 here, so I consider it already safe
<Hobbsee> allee: yet the people who installed off flight 4 say anything but that.  weird.
<allee> Hobbsee: details?
<seth> Riddell, this "squares" theme for Konversation is disgusting
* Hobbsee tries to remember the exact details
<seth> it's impossible to tell anything apart
<seth> bad default imo :/
<Hobbsee> allee: dist-upgrades that crashed in the middle, *continues to try to remember*
<Riddell> the default theme is meaningless though, impossibe to tell which icon means what
<Riddell> seth: any suggestions for a better theme?
* robotgeek searches for adept bugs
<Lure> seth: I think this is better then previous default
* Hobbsee is still using the default simplistic theme
<seth> Riddell, the default Konvi theme seems pretty reasonable to me, but maybe others don't agree, as evidenced by Lure. Perhaps we could make a Kubuntu theme
<Hobbsee> allee: res messing up, one was
* seth ponders
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, I use aptitude and it worked.    Well I had to logout/in after some updates to fix strangeness, but if it's only that I consider it stable enough
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> [09:45]  <Snake__> Hobbsee: well my res was messed up
<Hobbsee> [09:45]  *** robotgeek_work is now known as robotgeek.
<Hobbsee> [09:45]  <Snake__> it was like.... 600x3000 rofl
<Hobbsee> so i dunno - but people dont seem too happy about it - maybe that's more the gnome end though
<allee> mhmm, I would not suggest dapper to a newbie but if someone has a bit of glue what going on dapper is save ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
* Hobbsee glares at her network again
<Hobbsee> didnt help that i put in the wrong essid, but even so!
<seth> speaking of resolutions, is the Display applet non-functional for anyone else?
<seth> Mine won't load after the last updated version
<Lure> seth: same here - since Flight 4 I think
<allee> Hobbsee: you can glare at something that is wireless?  Impressive!
<Hobbsee> sure!  my wireless card!
<allee> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<allee> seth: what the display applet?
<Lure> allee: System settings -> Display
<seth> allee, it does not load. I click it and get "The module Display could not be loaded."
<allee> trying ...
<robotgeek> does anyone know if adept will launch if the notifier is running?
<allee> seth: look in .xsession-error there's a python backtrace
<robotgeek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9221 adept doesn't launch/come to foreground
<Lure> robotgeek: it does on mine system (slow)
<allee> _Sime: in in create_displayconfig: IndexError: list index out of range
<robotgeek> Lure: hmm, it shows that its running, but doesn't come to foreground
* robotgeek thinks kdesu is messing up, tries from clie
<Lure> robotgeek: tried again - it works here!
<seth> allee, http://seth.pastebin.com/569303
<Lure> both Adept and Adept Updater
<robotgeek> Lure: hmm, i will try again. 
<allee> seth: yeah, same here too.  You mean it's adept not displayconfig?
<Lure> BTW, anybody noticed some (I think guidance) script errors on boot due to read-only FS
<Lure> I think some hw-probe script is run before root is remounted rw
<allee> Hobbsee_away: ah, I don't use adept, maybe that's the reason my I have a good stability impression of dapper ;)
<Lure> (I have only seen this once today as regular ext3 check was started and text)
<allee> Lure: no  only when kernel load, some strange PNP msg (10 times the same line or so)
<Lure> allee: ;-) me to - but I am looking forward for new update (nice screenshots)
<seth> allee, adept? Displayconfig is what is having problems
<Lure> allee: yes, this is after todays kernel update (before I had only three PCI messages)
<allee> seth: sorry '[23:53]  <Lure> both Adept and Adept Updater' confused me
<seth> allee, ah ^_^
<allee> :)
<allee> Lets ping _Sime :)
<robotgeek> Lure: sudo adept works (i know that it is bad to do it, but ...)
<Lure> robotgeek: strange - here it works from menu...
<robotgeek> Lure: it worked once, but is not working from then
<Lure> _Sime: I think this is too early in boot: /etc/rcS.d/S18displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<Riddell> Lure: it's now 37 for new installers
<Lure> I have seen failure due to not be able to open some log file for writing
<allee> heh, when I want to configure konqueror or konversation I always open 'Windows' because I automaticly choose the one left to 'help' where is most cases 'setting' are.  Am I the only one?
<Lure> Riddell: good - what does it mean "new installers" - new milestone CDs?
<Lure> I will change mine
<Riddell> people who don't already have it installed
<Lure> Riddell: what is next milestone CD: Flight 5 or Beta?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-01
<_Sime> allee: next bug fix release of guidance will fix most of these problems. (I've been testing and fixing things here in the meantime).
<Riddell> Lure: no idea
<allee> _Sime: 'k when you  know it, no problem ;)
<Lure> have you seen this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/29691
<Lure> IMHO very good points...
<Lure> but probably for Dapper+1
<Hobbsee_away> allee: adept?  what's that?  :P
<Hobbsee_away> i dont use it either
* allee can't use adept. Too complicated for dozends of computers
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> Lure: nice report. Is anyone working on kdesystemsettings?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i remember thinking that was a nice report
<Riddell> allee: icefox has done a qt4 version I think
<Hobbsee> allee: possibly tonio_, but i doubt it
<Riddell> and I do hope to fix some of the problems with the current version for dapper
<allee> btw. has anyone a klipper action so one can upload current selecton to nopaste or whatever in one go?
<allee> yeah, would be good to get the infamous systemsetting behaviour fixed
<allee> Riddell: do you know if Tonio is working on (k)netswitch behind the scene?
<Riddell> allee: klipper, no but good idea
<Riddell> allee: which infamous behaviour?
<Riddell> allee: he's in contact with the authors
<allee> the resizing
<Riddell> resizing is only an issue if you double click
<allee> Riddell: I've a long list of things to fix in the pkgs, but when he works on it, it makes so sense to do the same
<sebas> Riddell: Remove the old display module :-)
<Riddell> sebas: that's been done
<sebas> Ah, excellent :)
<sebas> You'll be here tomorrow night?
<allee> Riddell: oh, knetswitch is still not in archive.  does this mean it's to late for *netswitch
<sebas> Late, I guess?
<Riddell> sebas: yes
<Riddell> will probably go straight to grand place
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, I'm not sure how to handle stuff yet.
<sebas> Maybe people need to show up at Grand Place, but I'm tempted to leave a list of people allowed for the rooms at JB.
<sebas> Having to stay the whole night at JB until everybody is in his room doesn't sound too attractive to me.
<Riddell> allee: tonio has uploaded k/gnetswitch, so they should get past NEW fine
<sebas> I could send an email though, that I'll be at JB until 8, and thereafter at Roi d'Espagne.
<Riddell> sebas: sounds like a good idea
<Riddell> sebas: can you include your mobile phone number, lest I get lost?
<allee> Riddell: good to know.  (so codeine may make it in too :)
* Hobbsee is jealous - she wants to come!
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, will do.
<allee> Riddell: I remember you used a special pastebin(?) url that somehow had kubuntu in the url?  I would like to use this for klipper action?  URL?
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Lure> bye everybody - time for bed
<sebas> Riddell: Got my email?
<sebas> Wifi is wonky here, and I want to make sure it's actually sent 
<Tulga> hi all! I want install xgl on dapper 4. please recommend me good howto
<seth|lappy> the devel channel isn't the place to ask
<seth|lappy> try #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<viviersf> Riddell, ping 
<Tonio__> hello
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<freeflying> Tonio_: can user select language thourgh kdm
<hunger> Was kalarm's /usr/share/autostart desktop file fixed to be ignored in gnome?
<hunger> Could somebody with that file installed check whether there is "OnlyShowIn=KDE" in the desktop files installed by this package into /usr/share/autostart?
<Riddell> mornfall: are you still planning on doing the .deb installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: we are past feature freeze now
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll think about adding it to 3.0 target
<mornfall> considering 3.0 will be a year from now (or more) -- that can be done
<Riddell> yep, fine
<mornfall> i can make a 2.0 branch if there's some desire to add (minor) features for eg dapper+1
* hunger should go packing for FOSDEM.
* Riddell updating spec status
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> lo :)
<viviersf> Riddell, im new to making packages right
<viviersf> i got package moo-0.1
<viviersf> now i compile it it makes moo-0.1-1
<viviersf> how i get it to go to moo-0.1-2
<viviersf> etc
<viviersf> is there a command for the new version ?
<Tm_T> viviersf: changelog?
<viviersf> ya
<viviersf> but is there a command to add a new one
<viviersf> i know i can just copy and edit
<Tm_T> prolly no, I think the point is that that all is defined with explanations in changelog
<viviersf> okay
<Tm_T> so we other know as well what are the differences between packages ;)
<allee> viviersf: dch -> add a changelog item;  dch -i  # add a new version and a changelog item
<Riddell> viviersf: dch -i  
* viviersf frowns @ Tm_T 
<viviersf> thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> allee said it first :)
<viviersf> ok and allee 
<viviersf> haha
<allee> viviersf: too late. your on ignore-list ;)
<viviersf> Riddell, all kewl impi addons to kde is going to kubuntu now :)
<Riddell> great :)
<allee> viviersf: impi?
<viviersf> i must just nag ajmitch to get me in as a motu
<Tm_T> viviersf: yup, changelog ;)
<viviersf> and you on how to get them into kubuntu
<viviersf> allee south african distro 
<allee> cool.
<Riddell> viviersf: do you have an account on revu?
<viviersf> revu ?
<viviersf> whats that Riddell 
<viviersf> i only got lp account
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de  before you get MOTU (or even after) upload to revu to get packages reviewed
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> but it wont matter now
<viviersf> since feature freeze is on ?
<Riddell> true, not sure if we can upload new packages now
<viviersf> yup
<viviersf> how would i go about it now to become motu
<viviersf> since i cant upload packages
<Riddell> fix bugs in existing ones I presume
<Riddell> and you can still upload new packages to revu ready for dapper+1
<viviersf> ah
<viviersf> :)
<viviersf> so basicly anything i would find 'nice' to have in dapper+1
<viviersf> i  can upload there ?
<Riddell> yep
<viviersf> kewl
<viviersf> but theres no place to get an account
<Riddell> ask raphink or siretat or sistpoty
<Riddell> you'll need a gpg key
<raphink> viviersf: send me a signed message with the gpg key you want to use
<raphink> @ raphink@ubuntu.com
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> hmm lemme find my gpg again
<raphink> viviersf: and upload your key to keyserver.ubuntu.com too, that makes it easier
<Tonio__> hi
<allee> hi Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ and allee 
* Hobbsee admires the pretty fonts with correct DPI, and the new splash screen
* allee admires the people going to lunch and follows them
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you fine ith those settings ?
* Tonio_ is happy \o/
<Hobbsee> perhaps a little small - i went in and changed it to 10 :) - but yeah, they're very nice!
<Hobbsee> it is deja vu sans, i take it?
<Tonio_> hum, I would prefer 8 but it is hard to find a setting that feets everyone
<Tonio_> 9 is a good average I think ;)
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Tonio_> I like 8 but that could really be too smal for other people
<Tonio_> what about he icon size ?
<Hobbsee> 8 would be way too small for here
<Hobbsee> icons?
<Tonio_> I have the feeling that the default one (48), is a bit too much for the desktop and konq no ?
<Tonio_> the icon size
<Tonio_> I really like 32
<Hobbsee> looks ok
<Hobbsee> not sure what my default is though
<Hobbsee> dont know - i dont use icons on my desktop - looks nice with teh black outline though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you use firefox ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you notice the cursor is now the good one ?
<Tonio_> not that horrible crappy hand
<Hobbsee> very much so!
* Hobbsee has been whining at that one for months!
<Tonio_> hehe
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee munches on dinner while chatting
* Tonio_ time for smoking + coffee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is not finished yet, so if you have any ideas, ask
<Hobbsee> ok
<Tonio_> I think it could be nice to set konq to autoscan for new modules and use artsdp by default
<Tonio_> that would allow a out of the box working flash or java plugins, no ?
<Hobbsee> presumably
<Tonio_> there are lots of things like that that could be improved
<Tonio_> all that has to be set after the installation in fact
<Tonio_> except personnal wishies
<Tonio_> but definitly, about everyone will install flash for example
<Hobbsee> you know, it's *very* hard to make an announcement over a PA when someone's pulling puffer fish faces at you!
<Hobbsee> that is true
<Hobbsee> i havent, yet, i dont think...i should do that
<Hobbsee> oh, Tonio_ - earlier in dapper, there was a systems setting thing in the kmenu, that let you navigate which bit of it you wanted to open - does that still exist somehow, or did that die?  I found that kinda cool :)
<Tonio_> still exists
<Tonio_> but not activated by default
<Tonio_> right click the K button, then configure, go in Menus
<Tonio_> and activate........ dunno the english for this
<Tonio_> french is "wuick navigation" or something like that
<Tonio_> s/wuick/quick
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: might be worth activating it - it was pretty useful
<Hobbsee> ooh thankyou :)
<Tonio_> hum, can be usefull yes, but I don't think it can be *that* usefull for standard users....
<Tonio_> anyway, I think we should create a group for the kde desktop
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Tonio_> kde is a fantastic desktop manager but has so much possibilities that it needs a big bunch o configuration
* Tonio_ has just noticed the fabulous work done on completion in bash on dapper
<Tonio_> WOW
<Hobbsee> true
<viviersf> Riddell, im making a package for all service menus we want to add
<Tonio_> viviersf: very nice idea :)
<Tonio_> viviersf: but we cannot add new packages actually
<Tonio_> or I missed something :)
<Tonio_> viviersf: that can be done within kubuntu-default-settings
<viviersf> no 
<viviersf> for dapper +1
<Tonio_> viviersf: ah ok
<allee> viviersf: isn't it better to add the service menu desktop files to the pkg of the tool the service menu uses?
<viviersf> the one im adding now is email
<viviersf> so that will have to go into kmail
<viviersf> and then there is the deb install one
<viviersf> that will have to go into dpkg
<viviersf> and im pretty sure they wont allow kde service menus in dpkg's package
<allee> dpkg is essential so  can be added to konqueror 
<allee> with kmail I see no problem, put it in debian/ dir and install it
<viviersf> well i cant i make it so long 
<viviersf> its just to get them in
<viviersf> since they cant go into kmail and konqueror atm
<Tonio_> allee: still no internet at home, so it'll take a little moment before I subscribe to alioth
<viviersf> understand allee ?
<allee> viviersf: is a missing service entry a bug?  bugfixes are still allowed ;)
<allee> Tonio_: no problem.  Should I import that is on revu in the meantime?
<Tonio_> allee: sure
<allee> Tonio_: 'k.  Feel free to send me a diff when you make changes or checkin later ourself.
<viviersf> no allee 
<viviersf> service entry = feature
<allee> viviersf: :(  I hoped to add codeine service menues.
<Tonio_> allee: thanks for the missing knemorc profiles ;)
<Tonio_> I still have stuff to do on k-d-s, I'll ad them :)
* Tonio_ hates France Telecom
<viviersf> heh allee 
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I fix malone #4385 ?
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Lathiat> whoah
<Lathiat> how sweet is the new login
<nlindblad> shots?
<jpatrick> Lathiat: :)
<Lathiat> nlindblad: try it yourself ;p
<Lathiat> bit hard to get shots of the login process
<jpatrick> nlindblad: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426 w00t
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick
<nlindblad> looks nice
<nlindblad> but you see that screen for a second or two
<nlindblad> so why theme it?
<jpatrick> just nice?
<jpatrick> nice is used to describe biscuits
<freeflying> I have some question about kdm , who can help me 
<nlindblad> freeflying: most people in this channel
<freeflying> I just wonder wether kdm can select language before login 
* seaLne feels dirty after playing with pocket pc
<jpatrick> right
<Lathiat> anyone else noticed alt+drag window doesnt move it anymore?
<jpatrick> does here (breezy :) )
<Lathiat> i mean on dapper
<Lathiat> did on breezy
<freeflying> Lathiat: I have used it 5 hrs ago
<seaLne> dosen't seem to work for me
<freeflying> s/ago/before
<nlindblad> Lathiat: it does here (Dapper)
<Lathiat> seems to depend where you drag the window
<Lathiat> before it blanket worked
* nlindblad is tired
<jpatrick> as usual ;-)
<jpatrick> re Lure 
<Lure> hi jpatrick
<kmon> hi
<jpatrick> hello kmon and seth 
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick kmon seth 
<kmon> hi everybody
<robotgeek> my external monitor just worked, i am so happy :)
<jpatrick> kmon: fix was uploaded yesterday
<kmon> jpatrick:  I've noticed
<jpatrick> robotgeek: aren't most monitor's external?
<robotgeek> jpatrick: from my laptop, i mean
<jpatrick> :)
<kmon> jpatrick: there are still some rough edges in kdm theme manager, but I believe it's an upstream issue
<robotgeek> i can document in peace now
<Lure> robotgeek: dual display?
<robotgeek> Lure: hmm, no. just external monitor. i did not feel like mucking with xorg.conf
<jpatrick> kmon: such as?
<robotgeek> Lure: maybe a project for another day :)
<Lure> robotgeek: I am waiting for new Display applet - it is supposed to have something
<kmon> jpatrick: well, I seem unable to add the kdmthemes located in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/ I beleive this is because the applet is designed to load kdm themes from a tar.gz (or similar) package
<robotgeek> Lure: ah, that would be very nice. i had to plug my external in when computer starts, otherwise monitor doesn't detect
<jpatrick> kmon: add the theme using it's .desktop file
<jpatrick> kmon: or .xml (can't remember which)
<kmon> jpatrick: Also, One bug which could be fixed, is that If I open kdm theme applet in system settings, then enter admin mode and press the show all button in system settings and the again load the kdm theme applet and error message pop's out saying the applet was already opened in system settings.
<jpatrick> kmon: that's for all modules
<jpatrick> not my fault =)
<kmon> jpatrick: I have to close system settings and open it again to access it
<kmon> jpatrick: ohh, I see
<kmon> jpatrick: Then it's a known bug
<jpatrick> yes
<kmon> jpatrick: system settings is very nive, but has some rough bugs
<kmon> jpatrick: localization doesn't work very well
<jpatrick> kdmtheme/system settings?
<kmon> jpatrick:  system settings
<kmon> jpatrick: many modules appear in english
<jpatrick> yeah, known (need to translate)
<kmon> jpatrick: ok. I can help there... I just need to get some time and get on with roseta
<jpatrick> it's not in rosetta (yet)
<kmon> does anyone know if the feature in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperRoadmap that says: "investigate best practice for kwallet to balance lack of intrusiveness with security." is planned for dapper or is a deferred goal?
<kmon> One of the things I hate of using kwallet is that I have to enter a password for kopete. There should be an option to let some apps load the wallet without asking questions
<Lathiat> therre is "always allow" you of course always need to put the password in once
<Lathiat> iirc kopete has a bug
<Lathiat> that keeps asking
<jpatrick> not here
<kmon> Lathiat: where's that option?
<Lathiat> kmon: when it asks you to open the wallet, if you have to re-enter the apssword, thats different and possibly the bug i mentioned
<kmon> my problem is that I don't want to be asked for a password for applications I've granted access to the wallet, for example: kontact or kopete
<kmon> every time I log in kde, and launch kopete I have to enter the password
<kmon> it's quite irritating
<Tonio_> kmon: do you make usage of kwalletmanager ?
<kmon> yes
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> you set a password on the default wallet
<Tonio_> if you want transparent acces, you have to set a blank password on the default wallet
<Tonio_> that's the only solution
<kmon> the thing is that once the wallet is loaded, I can launch other apps, (kontact) and I'm not asked for the password
<Tonio_> that's normal because the wallet is opened
<Tonio_> the problem is he opining of the wallet that prompts for a passwod
<kmon> but I don't really want that solution, I want to be asked for the password on apps that aren't granted access to the wallet, otherwise no questions
<Tonio_> so blank the password of the wallet "kdewallet" and you will not be prompted anymore
<Tonio_> kmon: there is no other solution
<Tonio_> hum
<kmon> Tonio_: so... it's a bug or a feature?
<jpatrick> neither
<Tonio_> if an application isn't granted access
<Tonio_> it will not acces to the wallet even if it is opened and blank password
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> I see
<kmon> thanxs
<Tonio_> you will have to grant acces once or definitly
<Tonio_> that's a clean way to proceed :)
<Tonio_> but I agree with you it would be nice to have a config option "if application granted, don't prompt for password"
<Tonio_> that would be the best
<kmon> Tonio_: that would be a nice addition
<Tonio_> kmon: bugs.kde.org :)
<Tonio_> post a feature request or vote if already exists !
<kmon> Tonio_: ok, I'll do it later
* jpatrick looks for more bugs to fix
<kmon> another question: anyone has flash working with konqueror?
<jpatrick> No
<kmon> I've installed flashplugin-nonfree
<kmon> but it's not workling
<kmon> and also, I've installed the java 1.4 rte from blackdown (it's in universe) but I don't have a plugin for konqueror
<kmon> I've already filed bugs
<kmon> but I wanted to know if it's me or this happens to everyone
<jpatrick> I'm waiting for Gnash to be ready
<Tonio_> kmon: did you go in konqueror options and click "search for new plugins"?
<kmon> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> hum........
<Tonio_> do you see flash in the plugins list ?
<Tonio_> concerning java I would suggest you to install it within the plf repo or something, and install version 1.5, that way better that crappy 1?4
<kmon> Tonio_: the flash plugin is not listed
<Tonio_> kmon with package did you install ?
<Tonio_> cause you have one with the plugin itself
<kmon> flashplugin-nonfree
<Tonio_> and another one with download the files to remotelly install it ;)
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<Tonio_> This package will download flash_linux.tar.gz archive from Macromedia (or mirror). It is useful for mozilla browser variants.
<Tonio_> it is important to read the desc ;)
<Tonio_> remove this one and install flashplugin-mozilla
<Tonio_> this is the good one
<kmon> it doesn't download anything:
<kmon> avier@a1691:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<kmon> Password:
<kmon> Checking new upstream release...
<kmon> I: checking http://sluglug.ucsc.edu/macromedia/site_ucsc.html...
<kmon> No new version is detected. ( = not installed)
<Tonio_> flashplayer-mozilla ?
<kmon> let's see...
<Tonio_> flashplayer-mozilla install directly the plugin
<kmon> ok, let's see...
<kmon> Tonio_: now it works
<kmon> Tonio_:  thanks
<kmon> Tonio_: we are in feature freeze right? so there aren't going to be new packages/features from now on?
<jpatrick> kmon: only bug fixes
<kmon> jpatrick: so, I imagine kat will stay as it is now...
<jpatrick> yes
<kmon> and kde 3.5.2?
<jpatrick> exception
<kmon> nice
<kmon> kdesu doesn't have a patch for not asking the password if it was entered oin 15 minutes like gksu has?
<kmon> jpatrick: is there any way to configure konqueror's drag & drop to do a default action instead of asking everytime is I want to move a file, copy or link it?
<jpatrick> not that I know of
* kmon leaves, goodbye
<jpatrick> hunger: you around mate?
<Lure> Any idea how to properly fix this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/30301
<verwilst> hello!
<verwilst> anybody going to fosdem?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-02
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: idle for 12 hours - must be out for the night
<Hobbsee> and morning
<Hobbsee> no, still night - i cant figure out timezones
<LaserJock> 12 hours, jeeze. How can he survive without IRC that long ;-)
<Hobbsee> lol
<LaserJock> I don't drink coffee, I just start IRC
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, or start browsing the net, either works
<LaserJock> yeah, first thing in the morning, I pop open the laptop and get on IRC and check the email.
<Hobbsee> heh - i see that i'm not alone
<Hobbsee> much to my mother's discust
<Hobbsee> s/discust/disgust
<LaserJock> and my wife's :(
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<LaserJock> I've heard more than once, "You need to divorce your computer!"
<Hobbsee> eep!
<Hobbsee> i've heard the "sharing the same computer is spelt divorce" but not that one
<Hobbsee> ugh, malone search is borked.
<Hobbsee> or not
* Hobbsee goes bug squishing
<freeflying> Hobbsee: morning
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<Hobbsee_away> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/32442 for tonio_
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> you're kidding...this cant be such a simple fix for a bug that's been annoying me for ages...
<Hobbsee> no, it's not, the bug is still there.  didnt think so.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: do you ever get the feeling that your just talking to yourself :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure
<freeflying> Hobbsee: r u here now ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yeah
<freeflying> Hobbsee: can ou play mp3 file with amarok-xine now 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> Hobbsee: with the latest amarok in dapper ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<Hobbsee> 1.3.8
<freeflying> Hobbsee: 1.3.8-0ubuntu6
<Hobbsee> Version: 2:1.3.8-0ubuntu6
<Hobbsee> yep
<freeflying> use xine as engine
<Hobbsee> yep
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I can not play mp3 with amarok-xine .although I've w32codecs installed 
<Hobbsee> i dont have w32codecs installed, my system plays mp3's fine
<freeflying> Hobbsee: if you haven't w32codecs installed , how can you play mp3 with amarok-xin 
<Hobbsee> i honestly have no idea...
<Hobbsee> at least, i ahvent installed it, so unless it installed it via a previous repo or something, or somehow carried over with my /home folder...i dont know
<Lathiat> w32codecs is needed with xine i think yeh
<Lathiat> its a dodgy package
<Lathiat> google for ubuntu w32codecs and you can find it
<Lathiat> or install gstreamer0.8-mad and amarok-gstreamer
<freeflying> Lathiat:  it's seems that amarok can not uset gst as engine now 
<nlindblad> how come there's no more xorgcfg in Dapper?
<Hobbsee> man this thing likes having problems!
<kmon> hi
<Hobbsee> hey kmon 
<kmon> kubuntu seems to be more polished as of today, congratulations everyone :)
<kmon> anyone know if usplash-down will enter dapper?
<kmon> or on the contrary it's been deferred?
<OculusAquilae> kmon: what is usplash-down?
<kmon> usplash but when rebooting/halting the distro
<kmon> so insted of a forward progress bar you need a backwards bar
<OculusAquilae> ah
<OculusAquilae> thanks
<kmon> lastest usplash packages included a executable called: /usr/sbin/usplash_down
<kmon> but it's not used yet
<kmon> at least in kubuntu
<jjesse> just wanted to say upgraded finally to flight 4 w/ a fresh install and it rocks :)
<jpatrick> jjesse: cool :)
<Lure> jjesse: true - it is just nice
<Lure> jjesse: did you manage to configure KMail with Exchange
<jpatrick> re jjesse_ 
<jpatrick> hey robotgeek 
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> jjesse: any part of the docs I can help with?
<robotgeek> jpatrick: heh, you can help with Kubuntu Desktop Guide too :)
<jpatrick> robotgeek: ok, it's just that with FF I can't make NEW packages
<robotgeek> jpatrick: heh, good for the doc team :)
<jpatrick> :)
<robotgeek> jpatrick: there's still a tips and tricks which needs major love 
<robotgeek> jpatrick: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html is the UDG, only the last section needs some major love
<jpatrick> ok then:
* jpatrick is playing Let There Be Love by Oasis on Don't Believe The Truth [amaroK] 
<jpatrick> ;-)
* robotgeek would have kicked jpatrick in #kubuntu for that, lol
* jpatrick gets doc svn
<robotgeek> jpatrick: don't worry about the add-applications stuff not being in there, it has not been commited yet
<jpatrick> robotgeek: the "getting more help" bit?
<robotgeek> jpatrick: no, i am trying to maintain the structure as close to the UDG as possible. The second chapter isn't commited yet
<robotgeek> jpatrick: getting more help is done, i think. 
<jpatrick> saw that
<robotgeek> jpatrick: 4. Configuring Your System needs love :)
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> too bad I only use KDE
<robotgeek> hopefully, it will be up for review by next week. 
<robotgeek> jpatrick: i use kde only too, but we needs to make equivalent substituions, that makes it easy for us :)
<robotgeek> jpatrick: i need to go right now, feel free to ask on mailing list/ -doc if you need anything
<jpatrick> oh I see
<jpatrick> you want me to do for KDG what UDG has done
<robotgeek> jpatrick: exactly, no need to start from scratch :)
<jpatrick> cya robotgeek 
<robotgeek> jpatrick: thanks for the help!
<jpatrick> no problem
<verwilst> hello Riddell
<verwilst> you were at fosdem today?
<verwilst> i went in for a few mins, but i don't saw anybody there i recognized :(
<verwilst> didn't see*
<jpatrick> hey LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi jpatrick 
<LaserJock> is Riddell around?
<jpatrick> No (I think)
<LaserJock> hmm, jjesse?
<seaLne> in that he hasn't said anything on irc so far today
<jpatrick> I haven't seen him today (or yesterday)
<jpatrick> me neither
<jpatrick> s/me/him
<jpatrick> LaserJock: can I help with Packaging Guide?
<LaserJock> jpatrick: sure, I'm always needing help :-)
<jpatrick> cool :)
<LaserJock> in fact I was going to ask you if you could do a little section on pacakging for Kubuntu
<jpatrick> fine :)
<LaserJock> jpatrick: do you have a doc team svn repo checkout?
<jpatrick> I have the svn here
<jpatrick> going though it
<LaserJock> jpatrick: ok, so the packaging guide is in generic/ , it also gets built into html daily at doc.ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> I saw that
<jpatrick> how can it be kubuntu-specific?
<LaserJock> well, I mean packaging for KDE
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> I see now
<LaserJock> does that make sense?
<jpatrick> 1) .pot file generation, etc
<LaserJock> I mean, I just want to make sure any issues specific to Kubuntu(KDE) are addressed.
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> gotta learn docbook....
<LaserJock> jpatrick: if you don't want to or don't have time you can just email me the text and I'll docbookize it ;-)
<jpatrick> I'll be fine - I'll try
* jpatrick just ran out of hdd space
<LaserJock> jpatrick: uhh oh :(
<Tm_T> jpatrick: =)
<jpatrick> well on my /home hdd
<Tm_T> jpatrick: rm -rf /prOn
<jpatrick> :P
* seaLne had a user earlier who managed to fill up a home partition with a 196Gb .xsession-serros file :-/
<LaserJock> wow
<Tm_T> =)
<jpatrick> seaLne: rofl
<seaLne> Tm_T: surely it would be rm -rf ~/work before ~/pr0n :)
<jpatrick> this is what happens when you rip too many cds
<LaserJock> I've never been close to filling up that much space. I generally use about 20-30 GB out of 120GB
<jpatrick> LaserJock: well in total I have around 16GBs space on this old thing
<Tm_T> seaLne: sad but true, yes ;(
<seaLne> heh
* Tm_T have ~100GB useless backups
<seaLne> speaking of backups anyone know how to work around differing versions of rdiff-backup breezy/sarge
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't have any ~/pr0n, but Unreal Tournament and America's Army take up quite a bit ;-)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: have you noticed those two brothers in #kubuntu does make a lot of noise?
<seaLne> err dapper/sarge
<jpatrick> tomas_ && another?
<jpatrick> d'oh he left
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yup, I was almost ready to kick him but they gave up "international" part from conversation
* nlindblad hugs Katapult
* seaLne wonders why katapult won't start knode
<jpatrick> seaLne: not in kmenu
<seaLne> the only main difference i could see was it had an unknown icon for knode and never showed the exec icon
<seaLne> jpatrick: is that the reason? katapult only shows stuff from kmenu?
<jpatrick> LaserJock_away: for when you come back: http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot285fa.png <- how do make the "Generating..." part a subtitle?
<jpatrick> seaLne: yep
<jpatrick> it check .desktop files there i think
<seaLne> ah, i was confused by why even xterm worked
<LaserJock_away> jpatrick: <sect1> or <sect2> I think, wiki.ubuntu.com/DocBook and w.u.c./DocBookReference ;-)
<seaLne> jpatrick: why can't it read all .desktop files?
<nlindblad> whoever wrote katapult, I love you
<jpatrick> nlindblad: tvo, Mez and some others
* nlindblad hugs 'em
<jpatrick> right-click icon -> About Katapult
<jpatrick> seaLne: dunno
<nlindblad> right-click where?
<nlindblad> on the launcher?
<seaLne> jpatrick: in breezy knode runs from katapult
<jpatrick> right-click (systray) icon
<jpatrick> hmm, not here
<seaLne> jpatrick: that last comment in relation to knode?
<jpatrick> I type it and nothing happens
<nlindblad> I have no systray for it
<seaLne> works for me with or without kontatct running
<seaLne> 3.5.1?
<jpatrick> yes
<seaLne> strange
<seaLne> anyone else on breezy able to test katapult and knode?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: some people are been rude on #kubuntu
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: tell me more (bit blind atm)
<jpatrick> [21:14:06]  <kylev> fucking lame
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> oh well, have to watch if I have a chance to kick some asses ;-P
<jpatrick> but noisy today too
<jpatrick> rock! http://img497.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot294vw.png
<Tm_T> :o
<apokryphos> jpatrick: how did you get the location bar to stay there? I do it, and (mysteriously -- I'm serious), the main toolbar and the location one go on to seperate lines and then absolutely refuse to stay on one again
<apokryphos> though tbh I can't figure out how to get rid of the blasted Google bar, too (kind of consider it obsolete with the handy gg: konq shortcuts)
<jpatrick> apokryphos: it was like that
<apokryphos> it's been one of konqueror's recurring idiosyncrasies for me. Odd :P
<nlindblad> OMG, I love yakuake
<jpatrick> Tm_T: those two are gonna gibberish the whole day
<jpatrick> nlindblad: you love alot of thing
<jpatrick> things*
<nlindblad> nah, just kick-ass KDE apps
<Tm_T> I hate lot of things
<Tm_T> atm I hate people in general
<nlindblad> Tm_T: don't hate me!
<jpatrick> I think he already does
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<jpatrick> ^^ he's a bull - they kill those in spain
<Tm_T> yup
<jpatrick> I've seen them at it
<jpatrick> re allee 
<allee> hi jpatrick 
<toma> evening allee
<allee> toma: hi
<allee> toma: tonight is digikam bug day ;)
* toma hides behind a big rock
<allee> toma: last fix, fixed ppc but broke amd64 :(
<toma> i saw it
<toma> nice catch
<allee> toma: I extract Gilles send patch version 
<allee> s/send/second/
<allee> toma: do you think you feel like working on media again before 0.9?
<nlindblad> how do you switch between tabs in konsole?
<toma> allee: i've worked on a library untill 4am this morning
<allee> nlindblad: shift-left/right
<allee> toma: oh, great.
<toma> allee: i think that is a better solution.
<allee> toma: I think Gilles work is important for semi-profis, but media is important for all ;)
<nlindblad> thanks
<allee> toma: agreed.  I'm looking forward to use the lib for codeine
<jpatrick> Tm_T: looks like they've gone to chat on msn
<toma> allee: im just unsure what to do with the code, upload in playground or just plain copies where needed
<toma> in other words, pack it or not
<allee> toma: lets try them with two/three apps via copy.  If API is proven to be flexible enough, but it in library
<allee> sigh s/put/but/
<toma> oki
<allee> s/but/put/ even
<toma> i need two evenings to wrap it up next week, then i'll clean up digikam and maybe give you a patch for codeine
<allee> whow that would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!
<toma> yeah, strange thing is that all functionality is in kde, only very hidden, so it is just a convinience lib
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yup
<Riddell> hunger: at fosdem?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: peaceful there now ;)
<Tm_T> gnight ->
<jpatrick> hello kmon 
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<kmon> jpatrick: do you know if kubuntu will go with klaptop or kpowersave?
<jpatrick> not sure
<jpatrick> I think Lure was working on that
<Lure> kmon: problem with kpowersave is that it does not go well with powernowd
<Lure> and powernowd is required by *-desktop meta package
<kmon> yes, the other day I was about to give it a go, but noticed that removal
<kmon> so I didn't do it.
<Lure> otherwise I like the design and split of daemon and applet code
<Lure> but it does not go well with Ubuntu/g-p-m minimalistic way
<Lure> It would be worth to open discussion with ubuntu-laptop people for Dapper+1
<Lure> maybe we can find a way for interoperability
<Lure> jpatrick: where is the image and resolution specified for new default moodin
<jpatrick> In it's config
<Lure> Theme.rc seems not to be enough
<jpatrick> :/
<Lure> I have changed Bacground and BaseResultion to match my screen, but I still get resized
<jpatrick> that is odd
<Lure> Readme mentioned that I should repackage and install again
<jpatrick> try iy
<jpatrick> it*
<jpatrick> LaserJock: this is coming on really well
<LaserJock> jpatrick: great
<jpatrick> doing the REVU bit now
<LaserJock> jpatrick: when you get a chunck done could you email it to me? it is easier if I deal with more than one small diff than one big one. 
<jpatrick> yes, I've read that
<jpatrick> gonna finish revu-part and send
<LaserJock> ok, great
<jpatrick> too bad, Riddell removed kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff from the site
<jpatrick> kubuntu section's html file isn't being created here
<LaserJock> jpatrick: where?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/572424
<LaserJock> jpatrick: could be it isn't validating or it is in with another section.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-03
<kmon> good night everyone
* kmon leaves
<Hobbsee> bye kmon 
<Hobbsee> hey seth!
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee, seth
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: howz it going?
<Hobbsee> pretty good, just woke up
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: ah, nice. I'm at a friends house, meeting him after 3 years!
<robotgeek> he's sleeping, but he's got wireless :)
<Hobbsee> :) fun!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: o/
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how you're always up this late
<Tm_T> ... you live in US?
<Hobbsee> it's 10.38am sunday - no
<crimsun> hah, try the other side of the world
<Tm_T> Aus :)
<Tm_T> 0139 here
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> hi, can someone tell me what to use inplace of gstreamer, since kubuntu doesn't use it anymore? http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch03s03.html
<Hobbsee_away> robotgeek: xine, i think
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: would you be able to give me a list of packages to install? like in the link?
<Hobbsee_away> er...um...*thinks*
* Hobbsee_away is actually away
<robotgeek> Hobbsee_away: later is also okay :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_away: cheater!
* Tm_T will use gstreamer a lot
<Tm_T> gst 0.10 in amaroK for example
* robotgeek wants a installable list, really :)
* robotgeek catches hold of Tm_T 
<robotgeek> Tm_T: tell me, lol
<Tm_T> robotgeek: for what purpose?
<Tm_T> w32codecs and humm, libxine?
<robotgeek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch03s03.html similiar for kde
<Tm_T> oh well...
* Tm_T can't look
* Tm_T is deleting one folder
* Tm_T notes that folder holds over 220 000 files in 34 000 folders
* Tm_T also feels kinda WTF here
<robotgeek> wow
<Tm_T> somehow I feel "push the cancel before it really start removing"
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> counts and counts and counts files
<Tm_T> I think I use bash... feels more safe
<Tm_T> oh no...
<Tm_T> 2G freed and I didn't even really start :o
<Tm_T> uff 5G sources'n'stuff removed
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i'm not sure which plugins you need
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: hmm, okay. but the ones there won't work, right?
<Hobbsee> i'm probably not the right person to ask - my system plays oggs, mp3's and wav files with just amarok and amarok-xine, which come as a part of kubuntu desktop
<Hobbsee> from whta i hear, it shouldnt
* robotgeek thinks he should try a reinstall
<robotgeek> anyways , thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> unless it checked that i was in AU, then automatically installed the codecs, which is possible
<robotgeek> really?
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<robotgeek> heh
<robotgeek> anyways, gotta go now
<robotgeek> later
<Hobbsee> but my system isnt normal, it seems
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick :)
<Tonio_> hello
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fine ?
<jpatrick> yes, you?
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fine, internet is back at home :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hello ;)
<jpatrick> at last
<freeflying> http://static.flickr.com/36/104089906_aa454bd6fb_m.jpg
<Hobbsee> oh eww freeflying!
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> My amarok still can nor play mp3 file
<jpatrick> mine can
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: so i'm not alone!
<freeflying> which engine ?
<jpatrick> xine and gst
<freeflying> poor me 
<freeflying> I cn not find package amarok-gst 
<jpatrick> it was removed
<freeflying> then how can I use get ?
<Lathiat> hrm why was it removed?
<Lathiat> to get rid of gst0.8 in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> new gst0.10 does not work with amaroK
<freeflying> seems gst will not too
<Lathiat> gst will if you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<Lathiat> that said amarok-gstreamer seems non existant now even in universe
<Lathiat> which is a bit odd
<jpatrick> Lathiat: I told you it was removed
<Lathiat> "even in universe ... which is a bit odd"
<freeflying> I'e gstreamer0.8-mad installed , but I can not play mp3 file with amarok, although I have amarok-xine and w32codecs installed
<Tonio_> freeflying: dapper ,
<Lathiat> of course
<Tonio_> ,
<Tonio_> ?
<Lathiat> gstreamer09.8-mad woudl only work with amarok-gstreamer
<Tonio_> there is a new package to install
<freeflying> Tonio_: dapper 
<Tonio_> libmad0 doesn't work
<Tonio_> freeflying: install libxine-extracodecs
<Lathiat> i thought xine picked up on libmad0 if it was installed
<Lathiat> i guess noit
<Tonio_> something like that
<Tonio_> this package contains a libmad0 lib and a few others
<Tonio_> works perfectly
<Tonio_> but we will have lots of wikipages to update ;)
<Lathiat> what package?
<Lathiat> a custom xine package?
<Lathiat> the problem is the default installed xine cant depend on mad for licensing reasons
<Tonio_> Lathiat: libxine-extracodecs
<Tonio_> contains libmad0, a few others and works perfectly
<Tonio_> it is in universe
<Tonio_> multiverse, sorry
<freeflying> I wonder why can't I use gst play mp3 file with amarok ?
<Lathiat> ahh, cool.
<Lathiat> freeflying: becaus eyou are using the xine amarok backend!
<Tonio_> Lathiat: xine is the default for dapper
<freeflying> Lathiat: actually , I can not select the engine of amarok to gst
<Tm_T> yup
<Lathiat> Tonio_: yes, i know
* Tm_T uses gst 0.10 in amaroK atm
<Tonio_> gstreamer has been removed because it doesn't work very nicely for the moment
<Tonio_> well, all we have to know is to install libxine-extracodecs
<Tonio_> the problem is not any wikipage has that, so we will have lots of question when dapper is out
<Lathiat> right
<Tonio_> we have to update the docs before
<Lathiat> please feel free to fix that :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: it means that we can not use gst under dapper ?
<Lathiat> freeflying: bit wutg anarij
<Tonio_> freeflying: you can of course, but it is not by default
<Lathiat> bit wutg anarij
<Lathiat> bah
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you mean gst 0.8 doesn't work in some cases...
<Lathiat> stupid keyboar
<Tm_T> Tonio_: here it just works ;(
<Tm_T> gst 0.10 is nice too
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm saying there are lots of files that just don't work with gstreamer;;;;;;;;;;
<freeflying> Tm_T: how can you guys make it work ?
<Tonio_> although there is no pb with sound files most of the time
<Tm_T> freeflying: I compile my amaroK from svn
<Tonio_> there is another problem with amarok
<Tonio_> impossibloe to have it localized
<Tonio_> only english
<Tm_T> ?
<Tonio_> can someone confirm this ,
<Tonio_> ?
* Tm_T use amaroK in cymraeg
<Lathiat> whats yoru $LANG?
<Tonio_> Lathiat: FR
<Tonio_> fr_FR.UTF-8
<Tonio_> that's it
<freeflying> Tonio_: 1.3.8?
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Tonio_: confirm
<Tonio_> freeflying: okay, we have to post a launchpad bug on this
<Tonio_> freeflying: confirm for FR or all localizations ,
<Tonio_> ,
<Tonio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh?
<Tonio_> shift doesn't work on my keyboard............
<Lathiat> Tonio_: sorry I can't read small letters can you type it in caps for me? ;p
<Tonio_> Lathiat: OK
<Tonio_> SOUNDS COMPLICATED :)
<Lathiat> what do you mean it doesnt work :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: I use zh_CN
<Tonio_> freeflying: OK
<freeflying> Tonio_: you or I 
<Tonio_> Lathiat: I JUST MEAN THAT AMAROK STAYS IN ENGLISH AND THAT'S IT
<freeflying> how to play mp3 on kubuntu-ppc with amarok ?
<Lathiat> freeflying: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<freeflying> Lathiat: seems no libxine-extracodecs for ppc
<Tonio_> freeflying: that's a problem indeed.........;
<freeflying> then I'd use realplayer for mp3 
<Lathiat> freeflying: then file a bug
<freeflying> Lathiat: amarok-1.4 is not in dapper now
<freeflying> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/32928
<jpatrick> hmm...
<jpatrick> maybe it's not been translated?
<Lathiat> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/zh
<Lathiat> indeed
<Lathiat> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/zh_CN looks a little better but still very small
<Lathiat> freeflying: start translating? :)
<jpatrick> Lathiat: 'roK's not on that list so it will be difficult
<Lathiat> yeh hwo do you fix that?
<jpatrick> can't until it's been pulled in
<jpatrick> and I think that's after dapper's released
<nlindblad> anyone using mutt and gmail?
<freeflying> nlindblad: I've used
<nlindblad> set sendmail="/usr/bin/nbsmtp -d smtp.gmail.com -h smtp.gmail.com -f nlindblad@se.linux.org -p 465 -U niklas.lindblad -P mypassword -M p -S"
<nlindblad> I'm using that in my .muttrc, I'm trying to send mails using  the gmail smtp server
<nlindblad> but I think the auth is messed or something, it just says "sending message..." then doing nothing
<nlindblad> any clues freeflying?
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/005858.html <- I had no idea
<nlindblad> pornview_0.2pre1-5build1.dsc?
<freeflying> nlindblad: nothing can tell, hehe
<nlindblad> :(
<jpatrick> wow, it's raining
<nlindblad> aynone with GPG I can try my setup with?
<jpatrick> what?
<jpatrick> use KGPG
<nlindblad> I need to try it out
<nlindblad> could someone add me to  their keychain (0xDE0BA1F1) and mail nlindblad@se.linux.org
<jpatrick> did you upload to keyserver?
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> got it working when recieving a mail encrypted to match my key
<nlindblad> not sure how to send an encrypted though
<nlindblad> jpatrick: mind if I try sending an encrypted mail to you?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: you have to encrypt with my key
<nlindblad> I know
<nlindblad> I'll import you to my chain
<jpatrick>  9500B1A2
<nlindblad> what keyserver?
<jpatrick> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nlindblad> can I add mine to that server aswell?
<jpatrick> yes
<nlindblad> sent it
<nlindblad> encrypted here atleast
<jpatrick> Encrypted message (decryption not possible)
<jpatrick> Reason: Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data.
<jpatrick> Error: Bad passphrase
<jpatrick> right...
<nlindblad> jpatrick: weird
<tenco> was kaffeine-gstreamer dropped in favour of kaffeine-xine?
<jpatrick> think so
<jpatrick> becsause of gst0.10
<tenco> so its only part of the transition to gst0.10?
<jpatrick> i don't think kaffeine supports it
<nlindblad> yakuake is wonderful
<tenco> jpatrick: so dapper will use the xine backend?
<jpatrick> yes
<tenco> good. :-)
<jpatrick> nlindblad: I think there's something wrong with your key
<nlindblad> jpatrick: I can receive encrypted mails
<tenco> bye
<jpatrick> nlindblad: i can't get kmail to accept it
<nlindblad> weird
<jpatrick> now it does
<nlindblad> can you read it?
<jpatrick> i've sent a message
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> works
* jpatrick builds deb for kerry
<jpatrick> hey robotgeek_away 
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick, damn nick wasn't quitting :)
<robotgeek> i put dapper on a external usb yesterday, was fun!
<nlindblad> this sucks
<kmon> Hi
<jpatrick> nlindblad: what?
<nlindblad> a malfunctioning program created a billion files in ~
<jpatrick> woah
<robotgeek> lol
<nlindblad> got it now
<nlindblad> but it was a little scary
<kmon> The system:/ slave give's more headaches than benefits. I can't compress a folder from konqueror if the url is using the system:/ slave. Is this a known bug?
<jpatrick> yes
<kmon> ok
<kmon> thanxs for the info
<jpatrick> file more bugs (if you can on my pkgs)
* jpatrick feels like fixing things
<kmon> Nearly every bug I've filed has already been fixed :)
<kmon> at least the ones related to kde
<kmon> Does the knetwork-manager front end riddell did on the last distro sprint work with current dapper nm package?
<jpatrick> dunno
<kmon> I gess the number 1 priority is finishing off the kde live installer so we can have kubuntu in ship-it
<kmon> does kate has tabs?
<jpatrick> sort of
* kmon going to reboot
<LeeJunFan> Looks like display properties can't change resolution in kde any more eh?
<jpatrick> LeeJunFan: what?
<LeeJunFan> when you right click on desktop there was a place to change display resolutions, it's not there any more, neither is dpms settings.
<LeeJunFan> in configure desktop
<jpatrick> :|
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> need to find a way to make gtk_qt_engine configured out of the box
<jpatrick> anyone know where gnome stores it's icons?
<ubijtsa> jpatrick: /usr/share/pixmaps
<ubijtsa> iirc
<jpatrick> prefect
<jpatrick> hunger: are you still affected by #31923 ?
<Tonio_> re
<jpatrick> f/d Tonio_ 
<tonio_> hi again
<tonio_> Riddell: working on kubuntu-default-settings (1:6.04-9)
<tonio_> first entry in the changelog is for kate sessions
<tonio_> first file opens a new blank session and other files open in the same window
<tonio_> I think that's the way people want it to work
<Lure> tonio_: I can only agree
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-04
<tonio_> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> searching for settings that could/should be set on the desktop part
<Tm_T> hi
<Hobbsee> hey
<Tm_T> what's up?
<Hobbsee> looking into whether a compiler that runs thru cygwin in my computer course can run native through linux.
<Hobbsee> i have not yet found an answer
<Hobbsee> also trying to replace the kmenu
<Tm_T> yup
* Tm_T would like to see some easy way to set "customized kmenu/default kmenu"
<Tm_T> would be great
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Hobbsee> suggest it to tonio lol
<Tm_T> gah, he's not here!
<Hobbsee> hehe i know!
<Tm_T> ofcourse when we have some work for him, coward...
<Tm_T> ;(
* Tm_T would like to tweak kmenu to hold apps in three major categories, instead of 10 like now
<Tm_T> or, order those 10 to three major
<Hobbsee> to be windows like?
<Tm_T> windows?
<Tm_T> I don't know how it's in windows
<Hobbsee> most or all the apps are in all programs, and it's a painful job trying to find the one you want
<Hobbsee> it's very nice having them all categorisied by what they actually do
<Tm_T> true
<Hobbsee> then again, you could easily combine system and utilities - they seem to be synonymous, to me
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> also tools and editors... editors are tools?
<Tm_T> etc etc
<Hobbsee> i dont have editors and tools, but yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't have tools either
<Tm_T> actually the way "debian" menu is ordered...
* Tm_T would like to have one group holding all apps (debian is good) and then just three other groups holding apps I use
<Tm_T> WTF!
<Tm_T> where's "display" module from kcontrol
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kcontrol-display-wtf.png
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> i think this worked
<Tm_T> it was working last week
<Tm_T> or before
<nlindblad> I assume someone in here knows C
<nlindblad> I want to investigate if an already declared string contains a given string 
<Tm_T> I know C is fine letter
<Tm_T> also programming language
<nlindblad> like, if "hejsan" contains "hej" then do something
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: treat the string as an array, step through it and look for your pattern. if str[3] ==h, check if str[4] ==e and so on
<nlindblad> oh
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: there may be libraries that contains functions that do exactly what you want. glibc probably have something, or libpcre might do
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> I'd like to achieve it without having to properly learn C
<nlindblad> just the string part
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: then use something like perl ;-D
<ubijtsa2> if( "hej" =~ $string ) { do something };
<nlindblad> I'm writing a patch for sshd
<nlindblad> :D
<Hobbsee> hmmm...my default kmenu setttings dont stick
* Riddell returns home
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Tm_T> Riddell: have you seen this? http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kcontrol-display-wtf.png
<Tm_T> not good I think
<Tm_T> maybe I should file a bug
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<Riddell> _Sime: any idea what's causing that?
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a prettier icon for the kmenu around...
<nlindblad> ubijtsa2: http://pastebin.com/574576 could you please have a look
<Tonio_> hello
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> the man of the moment
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ? the moment ? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'll pastebin
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: k
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://pastebin.com/574579
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
* Hobbsee_away is off to watch some tv
<Tonio_> in fact that's not very easy cause there is no "default" K menu
<Tonio_> it is build dynamically reading the .desktop files in several directories
<Tonio_> including /usr/share/applications, your profiles etc....
<Hobbsee_away> ugh right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_away: the only thing is that what is customized is in your profile
<Tonio_> and what isn't is in /usr/share
<Hobbsee_away> *nods*
<Tonio_> but the only way to "switch" between menus is to have an application that allows to edit and move/rename between several kmenurc files in your profile
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_away: not possible for me to do that ;)
<Tonio_> that would need a complete developpment
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_away: good news, the kate sessions problem is resolved :)
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: looking now
<nlindblad> :D
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you're somekind of KDE config wizard?
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: hmm.. I gather sscanf takes a template for its input.. (/me not too familiar with C)
<nlindblad> ubijtsa2: it's for the ssh daemon
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I think Riddelldoesn't like those wizzards, and I must say I agree his choice
<Tm_T> Tonio_: errrh
<nlindblad> ubijtsa2: I've read the RFC for the protocol and straced it and used netstat
<Tonio_> Tm_T: talking about the possibility to config the K menu with the first boot ?
<Tm_T> no
<Tonio_> ho sorry, what about then ?
<ubijtsa2> nlindblad: looks good to me.. but as I said, not a pro programmer :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'm talkong about your skills and knowledge related to KDE configs
<nlindblad> ubijtsa2: all client_version_string's are of the format SSH-X.x-client-.x.y
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ok ;) Well I don't know much more than anyone in fact... I'm just searching problem per problem, that's all :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I would like to have some way to switch between "default" kmenu (like it now) and "custom" kmenu (something that user like to see)
<Tonio_> each problem is a file, and diff -ru .kde .kde2 IS MY FRIEND ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I understood that
<Tonio_> that can be possible in fact, but hard to manage...
<Tm_T> uh
<Tonio_> the K menu is build dynamically, and you can customize it with your own .desktop files + kmenburc file
<Tonio_> kmenurc
<Tm_T> because I would like to reorder my kmenu hard way, but also would like to have something to fall back
<Tonio_> the problem is to switch easilly between all those settings
<Tm_T> heh
<Tonio_> not an easy job to do it propper
<Tonio_> yes, comming back to the virgin menu
<Tm_T> problem is how to keep them both uptodate
<Tonio_> is that what you're talking about ?
<Tm_T> yup, sort of
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> the default menu is always up to date, cause it soedn't exist technically
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio_> it is rebuild every session
<Tonio_> reding the desktop files
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9424
<Tonio_> all specific settings you do are in desktop files in your profile
<Tm_T> hmm, so technically it's just disabling/enabling my tweaks
<Tonio_> Tm_T: and if you reorder or hinde some, it is in kmenurc
<Tm_T> ok
<Tonio_> if you delete this file, or rename it, you will be back to the default one
<Tonio_> ~/./share/config/kmenueditrc
<Tonio_> here is the exact file, it isn't kmenurc, sorry ;)
<Tm_T> ooh
<Tm_T> does it apply "on the fly" ?
<Tonio_> in fact the K menu is the combination of many thigs
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes, a few seconds only to apply
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> then it's good
<Tm_T> and yes I know it's mixture of many things but I'm talking about that application section
<Tonio_> the K menu is the result of the readin of .desktop files in /usr/share/appliations, the equivalent in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings, that kmenueditrc, .desktop files in your profile etc.....
<Tm_T> so you already answered to my question
<Tonio_> it is a comomplete mess in fact
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tonio_> "complete"
<Tm_T> hmm
* Tm_T has done many changes to kmenu through kmenuedit but kmenueditrc doesn't contain any of them
<Tm_T> so all of that is somewhere else
<Tonio_> hum, isn't that the good file ?
<Tonio_> let me check
<seaLne> weird konq won't run for me today
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ~/./.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<Tonio_> sont parameters are there too
<Tonio_> if you're talking about displaying or not some menus, apps etc.......;
<Tm_T> ah
<Tonio_> another file :) messy lol
<Tm_T> yes and where they are displayed
<Tonio_> yes, that's in that file in xml format
<Tonio_> and if you modified .desktop entries, you should find them in your profile too
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder what happens if I move that file...
<Tm_T> let's try! =)
<Tonio_> suposedly you will get a full complete default K  menu
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> immediately
<Tonio_> yep
<Tm_T> so all I need is move that file around
<Tm_T> would be that too afwul thing to offer in systemsettings to every user?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: no idea, I have never coded anything ;)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tonio_> could be done as a guidance tool maybe
<Tm_T> Tonio_: thank you very much, now I can modify kmenu free without worrying backups :)
<seaLne> anyone good at looking at strace output? konq just sits forever at a read: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/konq.txt
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you're servant
<_Sime> Tm_T: can you run "xset -q" and email the result to simon@simonzone.com? I'll have a lot at that python exception problem.
<Tm_T> _Sime: sure
<Tm_T> _Sime: whatever helps :)
<_Sime> Riddell: Hi. I see you are back at the jo. :)
<_Sime> Tm_T: cool, thanks,
<nlindblad> what do I need to install to get the developers version of the C-libraries?
<ubijtsa2> glibc-dev ?
<Tm_T> _Sime: in what situation I should run that? just now or do I need kcontrol running or...
<_Sime> Tm_T: just from the shell in enough.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> _Sime: http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/temp/foo-sime.txt
<_Sime> Tm_T: thanks
<Hobbsee_away> Tonio_: yay @ the kate sessions!
<seaLne> hmm ok kmail, kopete and amarok aren't working either
<seaLne> i wonder what broke over the weekend on my machine
<Hobbsee> seaLne: try the old kernel maybe?
<Hobbsee> not working as in freezing or what?
<seaLne> kernel hasn't changed recently
<seaLne> http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/konq.txt konq just sits trying to read never displaying anything
<Hobbsee> i meant to 2.6.15-16-blah
<seaLne> 2.6.15-15-k7
<seaLne> this morning i dist-upgraded and restarted X
<Tm_T> _Sime: else I can do?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: any idea if anything much changed in the kernel between -15 and -16? can't see that would stop stuff working after it had been fine all last week
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i dont know, but i got major networking problems for it, machine would freeze while loading ndiswrapper, kopete would freeze randomly, etc
<Hobbsee> i'm using -15 now
<seaLne> i'll try a kernel upgrade and a reboot just to be sure
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: have we thought about using crystal clear as our default kde icon scheme at all?
<Tonio_> hum........ why not, but that needs to be duscussed ;) I like the default theme :)
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> crystal, crystal clear, or another one, are all quite nice
<Tm_T> oh, now my menu is sooo beautiful
<seaLne> Hobbsee: err rebooting seems to have fixed things, but i really doubt it was the kernel..
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it may well not have been - i just found i had problems with it
<Tm_T> hmm, somehow this doesn't work right
<seaLne> possibly a combination of upgrades without a reboot since early last week
<freeflying> may I play ape format file with amarok-xine ?
<Tm_T> oh my oh my
<Tm_T> kmenuedit creates _ugly_ xml
<Hobbsee> well, printing to an IPP printer *definetly* works on my dapper machine
* Tm_T thinks he should some day clean his new menu some day
<Tm_T> but now it works and look good, enough for now
<Tm_T> ...less codeine to me, don't you think?
<Tm_T> I have very numb feeling
<Tm_T> because of painkillers
<Tm_T> weird though, those painkillers does mess my head but pain still exists very strong :p
<Tonio_> guys, in the actual config, except the tab position on application and kate sessions which is actually resolved, what could/should be configured according to you ?
<Tonio_> there are certainly improvements I'm missing
<Riddell> raphink: did you want CDs?
<raphink> hmm sure that can be useful Riddell :)
<raphink> I still have some, but I spare them in the fear that I might run low on them
<raphink> brb
<_Sime> Tm_T: that bug is fixed in the next guidance release. (some time this week).
<Tm_T> _Sime: jolly good, thank you :)
<freeflying> Riddell: I've mail you my address , got it ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, got yours :)
<Riddell> trying to remember who else has asked
* Tm_T thinks he forgot something important
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll mail my postal address now =)
* freeflying I got kubntu cd request every day
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: your email address was...
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi !
<Tonio_> Riddell: kate's sessions issues is resolved
<Tonio_> but requires a patch for kdebase
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, ok
<freeflying> Riddell: can i select language with kdm like gdm dose 
<Riddell> wonder how much that'll annoy the kate developers :)
<Riddell> freeflying: no, I don't think you can, that's something I'd like added
<freeflying> Riddell: if that can be added ,another problems about CJK can be solved
<freeflying> s/problems/problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you look at the kdm theme and add back the restart X option?
<Riddell> Tonio_: and while you're there see if there's a way to have a language menu? (but I suspect there isn't)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, I'l have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sent you a mail with the patch for kate.desktop
<Tonio_> other part of the config is in k-d-s
<Tonio_> hum, Riddell no way for a language menu actually, need to ask to upstream
<Riddell> Tm_T: awaiting e-mail..
<Tm_T> sent
<Riddell> Tonio_: suse has a bunch of patches to kdm, I wonder if it's in one of theirs.  can't remember what the branch is called though
<Riddell> Tonio_: #ubuntu-fi is on freenode now?
<Tonio_> -fr ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: apparently yes
<Riddell> don't think Tm_T speaks French
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-fi is always been in freenode
<Tonio_> ah, the message wasn't to me so.....
<Riddell> oh, so why is !kubuntu-fi on some other network again?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu.fi && !kubuntu.fi is in IRCnet
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, sorry, my fault :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: what is #ubuntu+1?
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> 13:40 < ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Riddell> Tm_T: I only have i386 CDs
<Tm_T> Riddell: thats fine too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's the place where they chucked all the dapper people from #ubuntu in
* Hobbsee watches a few more people flying through the air
<sebas> Riddell: dot thing posted.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<sebas> Some links are missing though, but the text should be OK>
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: interesting that support of testers is "let's dump they all to their own channel!" ;(
<freeflying> Riddell: u mean suse has patched kdm for language select?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: true, but the breezy people cant exactly troubleshoot dapper-specific problems, i guess
<Tm_T> true too
<Riddell> freeflying: it has patched kdm, I'm not sure if language select is one of their added features
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing is sure, the actual kdm theme has words in images, and thought will not be translated whatever is patched
<Tonio_> I should discuss with the developper about a multilangage functionnality in the future
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that needs to be fixed
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's fairly easy to fix, just use the correct label in the .xml file instead of images for text
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes sure, but can a kdm theme be i18n ?
* Hobbsee contemplates emailing herself to check that this redirect works
* Riddell wonders what the Finnish for "Scotland" is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: going to join UbuntuWomen?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got no idea - might help if i look at it first
<Riddell> always good to make sure we have a kubuntu influence everywhere :)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Tm_T> Riddell: skotlanti
<Tm_T> Riddell: if that's what you were asking =)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning that kdm option missing, did we loose it while updating the kdm theme ? cause I don't see anything relating to options to display in it......
<Hobbsee> ok, well that redirect works :D
<Tonio_> grmpf..... don't understand
<Hobbsee> of course, having 8+ email accounts means it's easy to send from one to another to test...
<Tm_T> hmm hmm!
* Tm_T feels Riddell has been spying him
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about gtk_qt_engine this WE, and there is a little problem with it...
<Tonio_> by default, it is not configured on a new profile, and to activate, a user has to go in systemsettings, change and undo, then click "apply"
<Tonio_> that is not very convenient, so I was thinking about automating the 2 config files creation by default for new profiles
<Tonio_> thought that /etc/skel is not convenient, because k-d-s is installed after the initial profile is created
<Tonio_> another option is an autostart script in /usr/share/autostart which would do a if -x blabla_rc then cp etc....
<Tonio_> your opinion on this ?
<hunger> Riddell: Missed your presentation at fosdem and the pre-fosdem event, too:-(
<hunger> Is it possible to get more zeroconf support into KDE?
<hunger> Like fish and sftp 
<hunger> ?
<hunger> Those are supported by konqueror just fine, they just are not recognized by zeroconf.
<Tonio_> Riddell: for the "Restart X server" option in kdm, s/AllowClose=false/AllowClose=true in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Tonio_> nothing to do with k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want a patch for kdebase for this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sent you a patch for kdmrc for this pb, tested here, works perfectly
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: neither of those sound very convenient for gtk, there must be a gtk way to set default theme
<Riddell> probably a gconf thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, the default theme needs to be set in .gtkrc-2.0
<Tonio_> but how to have that create without launching a gtk app first ?
<Tonio_> that's the reason I'm searching for a way to get that file copied from the kde starting or something.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: there must be a way to do it outside the home directory though
<Riddell> same as we do for kde stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes, certainly
<Tonio_> like kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> Tonio_: although we could just have a bit on startkde if ~/.gtkrc-2.0 not exist, echo 'gtk-theme-name="Qt"' > ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Tonio_> the problem is that gtk_qt_engine_rc is created from a standard file
<Tonio_> s/is/isn't
<Tonio_> it is created "from nothing"
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> that's why my idea was to provide those 2 files with k-d-s and set a little startkde script eventually
<Riddell> yeah, we can do that, but ask some gnome people if there's a way to do it outside the home directory first
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> last thing (sorry), I was thinking about the default size of icons in konq
<Riddell> gtk-qt engine used to substitute gnome icons to kde icons but doesn't any more for me, feel free to investigate that one too :)
<Tonio_> default for the desktop is 48, which is nice, but default for konq is 64, which results very big icons on a 1024*768 screen
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't 48 be enough ?
<Tonio_> hum, yes, works with fonts and theme but not icons....
<Riddell> I don't find 64 too large at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is your resolution ?
<Riddell> 1024
<Tonio_> ah... :)
<Tonio_> okay let's keep it like that so.... I was just finding 48 better for visibility anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: any example for icons replacement failing (I don't use ANY gtk app) ?
<Riddell> gnome
<Riddell> gimp
<Riddell> firefox too
<Riddell> it might be a compile option for all I know
<Tonio_> okay, I'm on this right now, and will send you a new version of k-d-s today with kate sessions configured (although a patch on .desktop is required for everything to work)
<Tonio_> Riddell: 	iconTheme = kdeConfigValue("Icons", "Theme", "crystal");
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the problem, that parser function looks in kdeglobals and as far as I can see, the theme is set there anymore
<Riddell> curious
<Tonio_> yes, but that's what I understand from the sources...
<Riddell> well we can patch gtk-qt-engine to have it on by default I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can force th value, ut if a user changes the default theme, that may not use the good one....
<Tonio_> I'm searching where is that value set now
<Riddell> I think it's just set in the kde code, and only written to file if it's not the default
<Tonio_> Riddell: what we can do so is to patch the kdeglobals file in k-d-s
<Tonio_> another way to proceed
<Tonio_> maybe easier
<Tonio_> Riddell: aren't kde environnment options readable via a cpp function ? that could make it very easy to patch
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> see the KConfig docs
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay........ I just hope I will understand, as my cpp knowledge is about -50
<Tonio_> okay, so let's try to get the value reading the variables instead of parsing
<Riddell> _Sime: do you have FOSDEM photos online?
<viviersf> Riddell, you know expect ?
<Riddell> viviersf: I know of it, never used it
<viviersf> :(
<viviersf> any1 else here know expect ????
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't find anyway to read the icontheme except what is called a "dirty hack"
<Tonio_> so I patched to let the value to "crystalsvg" if the parsing function returns nothing
<Tonio_> I think that's clean...
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you change the icons theme it must set that somewhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, true
<Tonio_> let me check
<Riddell> although I don't know if gtk-qt-engine can use KConfig
<Tonio_> well if it is set in kdeglobals and if the parser then works, it makes sense to force the value to crystalsvg by default if that's hardcoded on kde no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the setting is indeed in kdeglobals
<Tonio_> but is empty by default if it is crystalsvg
<Tonio_> so my idea is to let the parsing function, and if result is empty, then force the value to "crystalsvg", are you fine with that ?
<sebas> Riddell: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a1.4.90-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sebas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/image/x-raw.desktop', which is also in package digikam
<Riddell> sebas: hmm yes, must get that sorted
<sebas> Ok, 'twas just so you know :)
<Riddell> raw.desktop needs added to KDE really, but the files are slightly different and they need merged
* sebas pours tea.
<_Sime> Riddell: no, I didn't really take any photos worth fetching from the camera...
<Riddell> _Sime: just as a warning I'm currently using a very flattering photo of you in the fosdem dot article :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk_qt patched and working
<Tonio_> uses by default crystalsvg except if another value is set...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just emailing you the patch
<Riddell> toma_: ping
<Riddell> toma_: what's the best x-raw.desktop file to use?
<Riddell> i.e. why does digikam and krita not just use the one in kdelibs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive the patches ?
<Tonio_> cause I have problems with my smtp server today....
<Riddell> yes, 1 for gtk and 1 for kdmrc
<freeflying> Riddell: i found package in main FBFTS, ten what shall do for it 
<freeflying> s/ten/then
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should have another one for kate.desktop
<Tonio_> don't you have it ?
<freeflying> Riddell: s/FBFTS/FTBFS
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh yes
<Riddell> freeflying: fix it and send me the patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, cool
<raphink> Riddell: about adept, I think there should be only one entry in the Kmenu
<raphink> Riddell: just as it is done in gnome adept-updater could only accessed through adept-notifier, adept_installer as a systemsettings/kcontrol module, and adept in the Kmenu
<raphink> that would make things much easier for users
<Riddell> had not thought about kcontrol module, interesting, not sure though
<seaLne> raphink: i'd agree about the single menu entry, i only worked out a month or so ago that the adept menu entries were different
<raphink> seaLne: there are now 4 pieces in the adept puzzle : adept manager, adept-updater, adept-installer and adept-notifier
<Riddell> does gnome not have a menu entry for synaptic then?  only gnome-app-install?
<raphink> seaLne: only one should appear in the K menu: adept manager
<raphink> Riddell: in the application menu is only the gnome-app-install 
<seaLne> yeah
<raphink> the synaptic entry is in administration
<raphink> adept is an advanced feature
<raphink> adept-installer should be in systemsettings imo, since this is where people will go for an easy to set interface
<Tonio_> I also think that actually, adept-updater and adept-notifier are not of any use in the Kmenu
<raphink> Tonio_: that's for sure
<raphink> it makes things as complicate with the package menu in Mandriva, with lots of entries 
<Tonio_> like on ubuntu, you are prompted when updates are available from the systray
<raphink> that just make it hard to understand
<Tonio_> and if you want to perform manual updates, Adept can do it quite easilly
<Tonio_> so ONE only entry in the system menu is really enought
<Tonio_> the notifing+update process has to be transparent to the user as "part of the system"
<Tonio_> so I agree with the : Adept in K/System, Adept Installer in SystemSettings, and adept-notifier+adept-updater available from systray but not is the menus, as Adept is enough for manual update
<Tonio_> that is in the logic of the kubuntu simplication anyway
<Tonio_> raphink: is that tour global feeling ?
<Tonio_> s/tour/your/
<raphink> yes
<raphink> that's the idea
<raphink> :)
<raphink> so have an "Applications" entry in systemsettings
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Riddell: what do you think?
<Tonio_> seaLne: any opinion ?
<Riddell> My current thinking is for Adept installer at the top level in k-menu as "Add/Remove programmes" and Adept in System
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's nice too, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: and about the display=no for adept-updater+adept-notifier ?
<raphink> hmm could do
<raphink> although not sure adept would fit in systemsettings
<raphink> oh you mean in system menu
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> so you mean having adept installer close to systemsettings in the kmenu right?
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> could do aswell
<Tonio_> that's nice too, I agree
<raphink> at least as a first step
<raphink> :)
<raphink> cause I think having it as kcontrol module would be very nice too :)
<raphink> but I agree that having it in the root of the menu is nice and easy
<seaLne> or possibly adding clutter
<seaLne> but generally probably a good idea
<raphink> seaLne: how do you mean?
<seaLne> the more things in the root of the menu, arguably the harder to find stuff as its not all categorised
<raphink> seaLne: indeed
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> that's my worry
<seaLne> i appear to now have a settings sub menu contatining Xscreensaver since restarting today
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you remembered that kubuntu-kmenu-side.png needs updating? :)
<Riddell> seaLne: curious
<Riddell> seaLne: installed any screensavers recently?
<seaLne> nope
<jpatrick> hello pef 
<seaLne> probably never, as i use blank
<pef> heya jpatrick 
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, will do toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: just changing the version or would you like other changes ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: just version is fine, although if there's some other suitable artwork for there that would be interesting
<Riddell> I use Kabel for the version numbers
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll be done with toonight's version of k-d-s
<raphink> Riddell: and how about keeping update-{notifier, updater} only available through kicker?
<Riddell> raphink: yes, agreed
<raphink> ok :)
<seaLne> something that might not be fixable i noticed earlier when logining in is with moodin splash it has the kubuntu background on my left head but the right head loads up showing kicker etc as normal
<Tonio_> I agree too
<jpatrick> seaLne: what?
<Riddell> jpatrick: seaLne uses xinerama
<seaLne> dual head, the moodin splash thingy uses the blue background hiding everything on my left (head 0) display but dosen't do anything on the right
<Riddell> seaLne: it's probably only fixable by someone with a handy xinerama setup to test on
<seaLne> Riddell: actually more complicatedly i don't use xinerama i have to seperate heads
<seaLne> s/to/two/
<seaLne> 0:0 and 0:1
<jpatrick> file a bug?
<Riddell> seaLne: right
<Riddell> jpatrick: for all the good it would do :)
<seaLne> fileing bugs about dual head is pointless judging by my experience so far sadly
<seaLne> i presume its a lack of monitors rather than graphics cards
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you commit a patch of mine to the doc svn?
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure
<jpatrick> I'll send it now
<Riddell> seaLne: both I'd say
<Tonio_> Riddell: kabel isn't a free font...... is there a free version ?
<jpatrick> it is free
<Riddell> Tonio_: see my kde.org artwork page
<Riddell> clipart page rather
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> jpatrick: all version I can find on fonts websites are paying ;) that's why I though
<jpatrick> Riddell: sent
<Riddell> jpatrick: I don't see it
<jpatrick> hmm, might be lagging...
<jpatrick> it is 11.4kb diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: logo updated and katerc too, just need to finish with gtk_qt and that'll be good
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fine with a script entry in startkde finally ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that even if it is possible to configure gtk2.0rc, I have to copy gtk_qt_engine_rc with it....
<jpatrick> heya jjesse 
<jjesse> hiya jpatrick
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, that should be OK
<Riddell> jjesse: there's no OEM installer for kubuntu
<jjesse> i thought there was an option on the cd?
<Riddell> yes, no idea what it does, I should try it one day
<jjesse> can it be removed?
<Riddell> hopefully
<jjesse> flight 4 looks a lot better on my laptop :)
<seaLne> anyone know what causes "kio_http: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program" in .xsession-errors?
<Riddell> no, I wish I did
<Tm_T> seen that too many times while configuring apps
<Tm_T> svn stuff
<seaLne> tailing .xsession-errors is annoying when there is so much other stuff outputting to it :)
<jpatrick> meinproc here
<Riddell> can I bounce this jpatrick packagingguide to jjesse?
<Riddell> jpatrick: you should ask for access to the docs svn archive
<jpatrick> Riddell: did - they said after a while
<jjesse> Riddell: it's a slow process to get svn access :(
<jpatrick> I'm the only one working on PackGuide apart from LaserJock
<jjesse> jpatrick: didn't yous end a diff to the mailing list?
<jjesse> i can apply it if you send it to me
<jpatrick> jjesse: I sent it to ubuntu-doc - no reply
* Riddell bounces to jjesse@iserv.net
<jjesse> jpatrick: can you send itto me jjesse@iserv.net?
<jpatrick> err, Riddell's on that
<jjesse> cool got it i'll apply it after lunch
<jpatrick> lunch eh? with anyone?
<nlindblad> jpatrick: wtf dude
<jpatrick> nlindblad: what?
<nlindblad> why are you respoding with random stuff?
<jpatrick> Riddell: any other KDE things I should add to the Packaging for Kubuntu section?
<Riddell> why does digikam and krita not just use the x-raw.desktop file in kdelibs?
<Riddell> toma: ^^
<Riddell> jpatrick: not that I can think of
<alleeHol> Riddell: latest digikam upload in debian removes the desktop file of digikam
<alleeHol> Riddell: I'm hunting other digikam bugs no I did create a digikam update for kubuntu
<alleeHol> +yet
<alleeHol> ditto for krita.  If not already remove, x-raw.desktop should be removed.
<Riddell> alleeHol: but the file in digikam has a lot more stuff in it than the one from kdelibs
<alleeHol> Riddell: in branch kdelibs has an updated x-raw.desktop.  Sid already has a branchpull that includes it
<Riddell> allee: ah hah, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sent you the patch for kdebase/startkde
<Riddell> Tonio_: applying..
<Tonio_> and about to send you k-d-s with the rc files, kate corrected and the logo with version 6.04 
<Tonio_> Riddell: k-d-s sent by email
<jpatrick> Riddell: the file usr/lib/kde3/kio_ipodslave.so is in the ipodslave package however usr/lib/kde3/kio_ipodslave.la is in ipodslave-dev, should I repackage? (Closes: Malone #6021)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anything I can work toonight ? I'm in a good day and that may not continue all week long ;)
<toma> ah allee answered alreasy
<Tonio_> allee: I will subscribe to alioth toonight
<allee> Tonio_: great!
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm, yes
<Riddell> hi LaserJock 
<Riddell> Tonio_: bug triage?
<nlindblad> jpatrick: what's happening?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: bug fixing
<nlindblad> I mean with Jabber
<allee> Tonio_: e.g. gwenview created black images on rotation.  Quite ugly  bug 
<LaserJock> Riddell: I have a questions about the kubuntu docs packaging, do you handle that or does jjesse?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: Kopete eats so much memory
<nlindblad> jpatrick: but why are you sending random junk all the time?
<nlindblad> jpatrick: with random delay between
<jpatrick> odd...
<nlindblad> jpatrick: like, "It's cold here"
<Riddell> LaserJock: I do
<nlindblad> "I might go to school this week", "that's where it is"
<LaserJock> Riddell: there are problems with the ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs debian/copyright. I've been working on ubuntu-docs and pretty much have that done, I was wondering if it would be ok to do that same with kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> LaserJock: what needs done?
<LaserJock> Riddell: well the copyright file is totally wrong, it says that everything is GPL when in fact it is FDL/CC-SA, and scripts need to have proper copyrights (GPL)
<LaserJock> Riddell: I think I might have gotten all the scripts, but Makefiles need to be changed as well
<Riddell> LaserJock: sure, please go ahead
<Tonio_> allee: may I ask you something ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: "Install kio_ipodslave.la in ipodslave not -dev, it's needed by KDE"
<allee> yes
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, thanks. The other thing I wanted to ask is if the Ubuntu Packaging Guide is being shipped with kubuntu-docs? I don't have my kubuntu install on me at the moment.
<Tonio_> allee: I saw you uploaded the debian dirs for knetswitch
<Tonio_> allee: what is the reason not to upload the full package ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes please
<allee> brb (got a call)
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's what you wrote in the changelog
<Tonio_> hum...... gwenview and amarok localization don't work... is it a known problem or do I have to post launchpad bug ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: assuming I successfully did that please close the bug entry then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: amarok should be recently fixed
<jpatrick> he wants the *.so
<Tonio_> Riddell: k
<jjesse> jpatrick: LaserJock is applying your patch
<jpatrick> I saw that
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you know if gwenview is tarball within .orig packaging?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea, let me look
<Tonio_> Riddell: gwenview_1.3.1.orig.tar.gz, so I assume yes
<LaserJock> jpatrick: yeah, sorry about the delay. I didn't get a chance to work on the packaging guide at all this weekend :(
<jpatrick> LaserJock: no problem
<Riddell> jpatrick: both .so and .la are in ipodslave now
<Tonio_> Riddell: why that question ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that was cusing problem with amarok
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=ipodslave-dev&version=dapper&arch=i386
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay
<jpatrick> *.la's still there
<Tonio_> allee: the blackimages in gwenview isn't a bug, it is a setting
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's out of date
<Tonio_> allee: in "settings/image view/smoothing"
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I fix that to "none", pretty better to me
<Riddell> Tonio_: pardon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the "bug" allee was talking about in gwenview
<Tonio_> black images on rotation, but that's not a bug, it is a feature
<Riddell> sounds like a strange feature to me
<Tonio_> although the renderring is not very nice
<Tonio_> you can select the "smoothing" between 2 images
<Tonio_> or maybe I'm wrong in my understanding of the problem
<Riddell> gwenview's problem is that it puts po files into a directory called translations/ not po/, tsk
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wasn't talking about po files ;) so okay, let me patch that
<jpatrick> Riddell: confirmed -> closing
<Riddell> Tonio_: the .pot file needs to be in the same place as the .po files
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know......... will be a big patch ;)
<Riddell> so need a rule to make it in translations/
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't move translations/ to po/, that's just silly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know
<Tonio_> hum, the problem is all files are called "gwenview.po"
<Tonio_> each with a makefile........
<Tonio_> that's a lot of things to change
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can understand the problem with rosetta, but why aren't the translations working at all ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: just change the gettext bit to make the .pot file in translations/
<Riddell> that's all that needs done
<Tonio_> k
<Riddell> translations aren't working because .pot is being made elsewhere, this confuses the scripts that makes the language packs and so they aren't including the gwenview .po files in the language packs
<Riddell> (I'm guessing)
<Tonio_> okay, let's test
<allee> Tonio_: gwenview feature?  This violates least-surprise big time :(  At least I'm very surprised :)
<Tonio_> allee: are you talking about the black screen we can se while rotating images in fullscreen mode ?
<allee> Tonio_: about alioth svn.  When I started I was told to not upload tarballs.  That at least for kdelibs, kdebase .. it makes sensible.
<Tonio_> allee: okay
<allee> Tonio_: svn I tried privately to use tarballs too.  But renamed/missing/added files makes import a challange
<allee> Tonio_: So I now a fan of only debian/ too even for small tarballs
<Tonio_> ok
<allee> Tonio_: svn-buildpackage can handly .diff.gz with changes outside debian/ too, but I'm so use to remove everything and checkout debian again.
<allee> Tonio_: diff.gz containing only stuff below debian/ is just easy handle.
<allee> Tonio_:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+bug/29627
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhh, rotation has 2 meanings in french, I made the confusion ;)
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> indeed that's a bad bug........
<Riddell> what's the other meaning?
<Tonio_> Riddell: "rotation" can be used to talk about the fact to go from one image to another talking about a diaporama for example
<Riddell> diaporama?
<Tonio_> hum, don't know the english term for this ;)
<Riddell> un truc
<Tonio_> Riddell: assume you use it in fullscreen and browse images, you can talk about "la rotation des images"
<LaserJock> as long as it doesn't have anything to do with diapers ;-)
<klugez> diashow?
<Riddell> Tonio_: right, I understand
<Riddell> a complete slide show
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly, yes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you didn't include the startkde patch in kdebase ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's in ubuntu11 not ubuntu10
<Tonio_> Riddell: ahhhhhh ok, sorry ;)
* Tonio_ needs to read a doc on pot, po and the way it builds and work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry but I'm lost in gwenview sources..... pot files is something I don't understand quite much
<allee> Tonio_: (k)network is not in dapper.  Will NEW queue pkgs still enter dapper when processed, or are there special actions now necessary?
<Tonio_> knetswitch ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: see the line in kde.mk for gettext?  add one to debian/rules in gwenview to generate it in the translations/ directory
<Riddell> and probably need to rm the one in the po/ directory
<Tonio_> well I assume we have to wait for elmo now.... it can take a few days sometime
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ok, thanks ;)
<Tonio_> it was so simple......
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't I simply modify debian/cdbs/kde.mk directly and explain that in the changelog ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, if it uses a local kde.mk and not a cdbs one
<Riddell> that's the best option I'd say
<Tonio_> it is, but calls cvs.sh, no reference to po/ there....
<Tonio_> I have top patch cvs.sh probably
<Tonio_> s/top/to
<Riddell> hmm, probably
<nlindblad> what library should I install for C/C++ development?
<Riddell> nlindblad: build-essential
<nlindblad> thanks Riddell
<_Sime> how can I unmark a bug as a dupe on launchpad?
<Tonio_> Riddell: something to fix to : audio files association...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is set to keffeine by default because kaffeine installs after amarok... I have to fix that in k-d-s if you are okay
<Tonio_> should be amarok logically
<Riddell> _Sime: which bug number?
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems sensible
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<_Sime> 32945
<_Sime> is not a dupe of the other one.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, I agree with you 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll make tests and we'll see :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok is still in english on my two machines, fyi...
<Riddell> _Sime: "Mark as Duplicate" then just remove the number in the box there
<Riddell> (first time I've done that)
<_Sime> ok, that worked although it was totally non-obvious.
<Tonio_> Riddell: gwenview patch works, I'm sending it to you by email :)
<_Sime> I thought I was adding an extra dupe bug to the report...
<Tonio_> what a good day ^_^
<Tonio_> Riddell: mail is gone, going back home, seya
<sebas> Riddell: In which package can I find the documentation for kdissert?
<jpatrick> kdissert package?
<sebas> That's installed, but khelpcenter says there's no documentation.
<nlindblad> how can you write a string to the socket (C)?
<Riddell> sebas: looks like scons is confusing the build system./usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdissert/index.docbook -> /build/buildd/kdissert-1.0.5.debian/doc/en/index.docbook
<Riddell> nlindblad: what sort of socket?
<Riddell> _Sime: report a bug on the launchpad product
<nlindblad> Riddell: a TCP one
<nlindblad> I can send something, but it shows up weird in the client
<Riddell> you'd need to ask on a C channel (or look up the appropriate man page)
<Riddell> personally I'd just use a QSocket :)
<Riddell> hmm, someone wants to sponsor shipit for kubuntu
* Riddell suspects they have no idea of the costs
<nlindblad> big costs?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but since we should have shipit for dapper anyway, I'm not sure what to say to him
<jpatrick> "Thank you very much, but we'll have Kubuntu CDs in Dapper"
<Riddell> well if he's offering money there must be something we can do with it
<jpatrick> forward to KDE
<jpatrick> Oxfam
<jpatrick> Riddell: part of the money from the shirts is coming to the team too
<Riddell> which shirts?
<jpatrick> Kubuntu ones
<Riddell> which team?
<jpatrick> Kubuntu team
<Riddell> where are these shirts?
<jpatrick> been designed still
<Riddell> have I heard of this?
<jpatrick> I told you a while ago
<Riddell> I've no memory of it, I must be going mad
<sebas> Riddell: Which means?
<Riddell> who's designing them?
<sebas> Is that being fixed?
<jpatrick> Killermundi
<Riddell> sebas: the package is from debian so it's not being current fixed by us, either poke the debian packager to fix it or poke a random packager around here to fix it (tonio seems to be having a good day)
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think I've seen that nick
<jpatrick> it's a company
<Riddell> ah
<sebas> Riddell: Ok :)
<jpatrick> http://killermundi.org/
<Riddell> looks quite violent
<jpatrick> they have KDE shirts
<sebas> Yeah, apart from the name, they seem nice.
<Tonio_> re
<Riddell> ah Tonio_, sebas had a request for you
<jpatrick> heya Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> jpatrick:  :)
<Tonio_> sebas: I'm listening to you :)
<jpatrick> sebas: I think Riddell refered to the daggers
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive the gwenview patch ? sorry for disturbing, but my ISP really has problems with it's smtp server.......
<sebas> Tonio_: kdissert misses the docbook, if you've a little time :-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: in my inbox, will look at soon
<Tonio_> sebas, will have a look toonight after trying to fix that localisation for amarok ;)
<ingwa> Riddell: Great presentation!  (just read it)
<Riddell> hi ingwa
<Riddell> Tonio_: amarok should be in the new langpacks, or maybe it's waiting on pitti to upload but he did confirm it was fixed
<ingwa> Riddell: I just have a question: What is CKJ?  It's mentioned twice
<Lure> ChinaKoreaJapan?
<ingwa> Lure: Thanks
<sebas> Tonio_: Great!
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ok, I'll wait then
<Tonio_> sebas looking a kdissert
<Tonio_> sebas: do you think we can for an exception for a manpage only ?
<Tonio_> sebas: arf, sorry, I wasn't concentrated ;) lol
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's the docbook that's broken, look at the contents of the .deb
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but when I'm drinking my coffee, my brain is shutdown :)
<sebas> :)
<Tonio_> sebas, indeed, index.docbook is a simlink.........
<Tonio_> ok let's go :)
<kmon> hi
<Tonio_> sebas: strange issue.........; there is only one ln-s entry in the sources and that doesn't touch index.docbook
<Tonio_> very strange.........;
<hermanr_> Are there legitimate usecases for a kubuntu system with no loopback network device (lo = 127.0.0.1) ?
<Riddell> hermanr_: I would guess that would break things
* hermanr_ asks because some installation quirks made his laptop have no initialised network devices at boot time.
* hermanr_ now has eth1, but lo was still missing.
<hermanr_> I _know_ missing lo breaks things. ;-)
<hermanr_> And app developers are likely to give you a funny look if you suggest that they should fail more gracefully if lo is missing.
<hermanr_> As in "lo should never be missing!"
<LaserJock> hermanr_: there was a bug a while back (maybe it still is) were network devices weren't activated at startup
<hermanr_> mm
<LaserJock> I don't think it was intentional, if that is what you were asking
<hermanr_> Another (icky) one: Not adding the user-specified hostname to /etc/hosts...
<hermanr_> ...so that kubuntu can't resolve itself.
<hermanr_> That makes sudo fail.
<hermanr_> Recovery mode required to fix it.  Rather showstopperish to a noob.
<Riddell> hermanr_: what did you install from?
<hermanr_> A kubuntu CD
<LaserJock> yeah, I was just going to ask that
<hermanr_> A pressed one, not a burned one.
<LaserJock> Breezy (5.10)?
<hermanr_> Yes.
<LaserJock> Riddell: can you make a TB meeting tomorrow 20:00 UTC?
<Riddell> LaserJock: should think so, what's happening?
<LaserJock> Riddell: I'm up for MOTU, deferred from last meeting
<Riddell> hermanr_: it's a broken install, could be a defective CD, could have been bad luck
<LaserJock> Riddell: you uploaded my first package from scratch (plotdrop) on REVU
<Riddell> LaserJock: where's your wiki page?
* hermanr_ got the impression that Enter after entering the password did not work ("not matching passwords"), whereas tabbing to the "continue" field did.
<LaserJock> Riddell: wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanMantha
<hermanr_> Yep, the installer had more than a couple of quirks...  I don't get to test it very often.
<Riddell> LaserJock: nice wiki page
<Riddell> LaserJock: who uploaded your packages to debian?
<LaserJock> Riddell: ChrisH and azeem
<Riddell> groovy
<LaserJock> Riddell: anyway, at the last TB meeting I had forgotten that you uploaded plotdrop to Universe so I though I'd ask if you could say something.
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> although it's only 1 package, they'll probably want more
<LaserJock> sure, but anything helps
<LaserJock> crimsun did most of my uploads and I think he is going to be there or at least send something, and I got sistpoty and dholbach to do a couple of bug uploads
<Tonio_> sebas: sorry, but 2 hours searching and I don't understand..........
<Tonio_> I have read the full build output
<Tonio_> exactly the same thing is done for index.docbook and index.cache.bz2
<Tonio_> same output
<Tonio_> I read the full source code and there is absolutly no ln -s function regarde to docfiles..........
<Tonio_> and I have a simlink in the deb........... quite amazing.........;
<Tonio_> Install file: "build/doc/en/index.docbook" as "debian/kdissert/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdissert/index.docbook"
<Tonio_> Install file: "build/doc/en/index.cache.bz2" as "debian/kdissert/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdissert/index.cache.bz2"
<Tonio_> I don't see any difference
<Tonio_> bz2 file is in the deb and not the .docbook
* Tonio_ hates scons...........
<allee> Tonio_: check make install line of codeine. I remember some make install problems to add as used in codeine rules install dir was fixed
<Tonio_> allee: looking
<allee> Tonio_: DESTDIR=$(DEB_DESTDIR) $(SCONS_CMD) install
<Tonio_> allee: it was aldready using this
<Tonio_> but I'm trying something else
<Tonio_> that's a nightmare ^^
<Tonio_> allee: nope, doesn't work.......... it fails even with a debuild, outside of pbuilder
<Tonio_> I assume the kde.py is buggy
<Tonio_> here here the comment of upstream about the kdedoc procedure :
<allee> Tonio_: do you use scons or the (include?) scons-mini?
<Tonio_> 	## This function uses env imported above - WARNING ugly code, i will have to rewrite (ITA)
<Tonio_> 	def docfolder(lenv, folder, lang, destination=""):
<Tonio_> allee: nope, I use scons directly, like with kleansweep or codeine
<allee> Tonio_: which package?  (maybe after trying gnudatalanguage there some time left ...)
<Tonio_> kdissert
<allee> 'k
<Tonio_> maybe the solution is very simple, but I miss it........
<Tonio_> I'm pasting you the content of the deb that is causing an issue 
<Tonio_> allee: http://pastebin.com/575708
<Tonio_> here it is, simlinks on docs.....
<allee> Tonio_: building ...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-05
<allee> Tonio_: solution: bksys 1.5.1 changelog: documentation installation fixes
<Tonio_> allee: ah ? :)
<Tonio_> good news
<allee> Tonio_: install kde.py and generic.py from bksys-1.5.1/admin/ into bksys, rebuild and the symlinks are gone
* allee back to gnudatalanguage
<Tonio_> the problem is that it requires a big change in the tarball........
<allee> Tonio_: 
<allee> $ diff -u ../bksys.as-included/kde.py bksys/ | wc -l
<allee> 292
<hunger> Tonio_: Can you upload kdebase debs?
<Tonio_> hunger: nope, only riddell can
<allee> Tonio_: ~ 300 line diff is not big.  Put it into debian/patches/ ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Too bad:-( I have a couple of config files I'd like to get included:-)
<Tonio_> allee: a cool, can provide a patch then ;)
<Tonio_> hunger send riddell patches :)
<allee> Tonio_: I'll send to you ...
<Tonio_> allee: your my master, definitly :)
<hunger> Tonio_: The files are attached to #33034... config to enable fish and sftp in zeroconf.
<Tonio_> allee: okay, thanks, but I can do it myself :) anyway, tonio@ubuntu.com :)
<hunger> They work nicely for me...
<Tonio_> hunger, well, need to ask riddell about that :)
<hunger> Should kubuntu support other zeroconf stuff as well?
<hunger> Like telnet...?
* hunger is not sure about telnet... it is so unsecure.
<hunger> It is easy enough to add that plus shell and login (which basically are telnet as well).
<allee> hunger: I vote no.
<allee> :)
<hunger> allee: So do I... I have them, but I did not attach them to the bug with the other two.
<hunger> Tonio_: Did you change kdmrc?
<hunger> Tonio_: Would you mind changing the ServerCmd when doing so next time to what gdm uses, too (/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0)?
<Tonio_> hunger: isn't that done ?
<hunger> Tonio_: No, it still uses the only-left-for-compatibility path /usr/X11R6/....
<Tonio_> hunger, okay, I will remember ;)
<allee> Tonio_: mail sent
<hunger> Tonio_: and the -audit 0 which stops the server from spamming the console it is started from is missing as well.
<Tonio_> allee: thanks :)
<Tonio_> hunger okay ;)
<hunger> Not that that is a problem... but I think it would be nice to be consistent with gdm for purely estetic reasons:-)
<hunger> Anyone got an idea why klaptopdaemon only suspends my laptop after I log out?
<Tonio_> hunger: the problem is that patching kdebase for this........
* hunger needs to use klaptopdaemon to suspend, then unlock the screensaver which klaptopdaemon starts, then log out to sustend.
<hunger> Tonio_: I was asking since kdmrc was just updated here.
<Tonio_> hunger, yes, I did the patch, but that requires a cdbs patch only for this, so........
<Tonio_> patching after a freeze is generally to resolve problems
<Tonio_> even if esthetic is important, I agree, that can be done for dapper+1, but we certainly have other emergency
<hunger> Tonio_: So we will not get that into dapper?
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Tonio_: I could file a bugreport for that... isen't solving a bug a reason to get it in? ;-)
<Tonio_> I agree that -audit 0 is important :)
<Tonio_> I will ask riddell about that tomorrow and eventually provide a patch
<hunger> Tonio_: Not using a path that is deprecated is a reason, too.
<Riddell> hmm?
<hunger> Hi Riddell!
<Tonio_> hunger, yes, when everything is debugged, that becomes important :)
<Riddell> good evening
<Tonio_> evening Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like a patch to change X patch in kdmrc ?
<Tonio_> X path sorry
<Riddell> what would that be for?
<hunger> Riddell: kdm still uses the pre-X-reorg path to the server...
<Tonio_> Riddell: not using a depreciated path.... and eventually adding -audit 0
<hunger> Riddell: You never know when that will go away... gdm uses the new one for a while.
<Riddell> what does -audio 0 do?
<Tonio_> Riddell: stops the server from spamming the console it is started from
<hunger> Riddell: stopps the server from writting stuff to stderr.
<Tonio_> ubuntu's GDM uses that
<Riddell> is that bad?
<hunger> Riddell: gdm uses that, too. I am for adding it mostly to use the same commandline as gdm.
<Riddell> what happens if you have an error, harder to find out what's the problem
<hunger> Riddell: It stopps logging of fairly uninteressting xauth stuff that goes to the logfiles anyway.
<hunger> Riddell: While changing kdebase... I came up with some config files to make konqueror handle fish and sftp-ssh zeroconf stuff. Could those get added as well?
<Riddell> how do you advertise those?
<hunger> Riddell: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=756cd79c1eca73da9fb5c70fd2384989&t=137073
<hunger> Riddell: Gnome handles them for a while now... always annoyed me that it does not work in KDE:-)
<raphink> Riddell: I've got a patch for adept
<raphink> Riddell: but I'd like to ask for a favor, if I may call that so
<Riddell> gnome does fish?
<Riddell> raphink: what's that?
<raphink> Riddell: could you please keep my changelog this time?
<Riddell> hunger: interesting
<hunger> Riddell: Dunno about fish, but it does handle sftp-ssh (at least on my friends debian box).
<Riddell> raphink: hmmmmm
<raphink> I, for one, love to contribute to Ubuntu, but I dislike very much that my name be removed from my contributions
<raphink> it doesnt' cost anything to keep the changelog I bring in the debdiff
<raphink> I do it for all contributors I upload for
<Riddell> well I make sure the name is in the changelog
<Riddell> I just get worried when e-mail doesn't go to me since I've no idea if it'll go anywhere
<raphink> Riddell: I mean keeping the changelog
<raphink> with my name as releaser of the version
<hunger> Riddell: So he was able to get to the files via zeroconf while I had to figure out how to configure zeroconf:-(
<raphink> if I want o apply for core-dev it might help to find packages in main with my name
<raphink> not only with a mention to my work somewhere in the middle
<Riddell> grep is your friend :)
<raphink> Riddell: with soyouz, both the guys in changelog and the one who signed get the email
<Riddell> hunger: how well have you managed to get libnss-mdns working?
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<raphink> Riddell: grep is not TB's friend when they look at your work in Ubuntu
<hunger> Riddell: Is that needed?
<raphink> you've got no time to grep all packages
<raphink> for contribution
<hunger> Riddell: I just installed avahi-daemon...
<Riddell> hunger: of course, otherwise you can't connect to any services so foo.local
<Riddell> s/so/at/
<raphink> so I'd like it very much if you could just sign with -k instead of making a new changelog mentionning my name
<raphink> :)
<raphink> all the more that sometimes you somehow modify the changelog in a way that doesn't reflect the work that was done, or just forget to mention who did the work
<raphink> like in kubuntu-default-settings for example, on which I think Tonio has been spending quite a lot of time
<raphink> and in whose changelog his name doesn't appear once
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> [ Anthony Mercatante ] 
<Riddell> all his changes are marked in the standard fashion
<Riddell> although he missed a few out himself I think
<raphink> hmm not in all packages 
<raphink> I remember having seen one that didn't mention him
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> my point is rather to keep the modifier's changelog
<raphink> and just sign it with your key
<raphink> I'd appreciate that very much :)
<Riddell> I missed his name out from the last but one kdebase upload it's true, but I put it back in retrospectively
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> well that is not my point really though, and I think you got it
<raphink> when I get my packages sponsored, I expect the changelog to be kept
<Riddell> sure, I'll use your upload as an experiment
<raphink> hehe ok :)
<raphink> you just have to sign it using
<raphink> debuild -S -sa -kyourkeyID
<Tonio_> hum, my two cents
<raphink> and that's it :)
<Riddell> I know
<Tonio_> that's not very important to me, as long as it works after building, but I must say I can understant some people feel important to see theiur changelog with their name
<Riddell> and that's why I always include it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I didn't even told you about that, but as everyone, you can sometime forget :)
<Tonio_> kubuntu-default-settings (1:6.04-5) dapper; urgency=low
<Tonio_> this changelog is a big work I did and my name isn't mentionned
<Tonio_> I personnaly don't mind, but another personn could have been hurt I assume
<Riddell> eek, yes
<Riddell> your right there, that's wrong of me, sorry about that
<Riddell> I'll put it in retrospectively
<Tonio_> I know all of you know my work, that this is a progress and that's enought for me, for I'm not "everyone" :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't say you are sorry, I DON'T MIND :)
<Riddell> "Mon,  9 Jan 2006 04:50:25 +0000"  it was almost 5 in the morning though :)
<Tonio_> otherwise, I would have told you before
<Riddell> raphink: anyhoo, you had a patch?
<raphink> Riddell: I'm pbuilding it to test it before giving it to you
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I'll give it to you as soon as I'm sure it works :)
<Tonio_> guys, can we still ask for uvf exception now ?
<Riddell> I'm probably about to go to bed soon
<raphink> ok
<raphink> then you'll get it tomorrow ;)
<raphink> doesn't matter
<raphink> Tonio_: oui
<Tonio_> ok merci ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will try to finish that patch for systemapplet in the next days
<Riddell> Tonio_: which patch?
<Tonio_> and have a look at file associations
<Tonio_> Riddell: system:/ causing files copied to tmp before opening
<Riddell> ah, that patch
<Tonio_> I have done a working patch, but I miss the real name of .desktop then so that's not good
<Riddell> Tonio_: k-d-s works perfect, uploading
<Tonio_> I will try to grab the code of kde 3.4.2
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you try the gtk_qt_engine autoconfig on new profiles ?
<Tonio_> I tested outside of the package and that was okay
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw, toma wrote a little helper app to convert media: and system: url to normal path (should be useful for little .desktop hacks)
<raphink> Riddell: shall I email you the debdiff ?
<Riddell> raphink: sure
<raphink> Riddell: jriddell@ubuntu.com right?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> allee: hum........; in fact the problem isn't to convert urls, it is to patch the applet not to use the url parser :)
<Tonio_> or eventually to patch the parser
<allee> ah
<Tonio_> allee: but avoiding the parser causes another issue, cause the same parser is parsing the desktop file "name"
<Tonio_> so I have to patch there this time
<Tonio_> kde 3.4.2 was perfect in fact, duonnu why they changed this..........
<Tonio_> oula !!!! s/duonnu:dunno :)
<allee> Tonio_: you mean.  Your goal is that the parser check if system: or media: is a local URL and then substitues /usaul/path/to/file?  that would be great :)
<raphink> Riddell: patch sent :)
<Tonio_> allee: nope, that's exactly what it actually does
<Tonio_> allee: I want to avoir that :)
<allee> Eh?
<Tonio_> to come back to /home/bla instead of system:/home
<raphink> Riddell: please ignore the mail I forgot one things :(
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> Riddell: ok?
<Tonio_> allee: browse with system:/home, and open a big file, like an avi movie, a big ogg, or even a big log file with kate for example
<Tonio_> allee: it gets copied in tmp before launching, which is a real PAIN
<allee> Mhmm, looks like we _both_ want /home/bla instead of system:/home.  Regardless how I failed to explain it ;)
<Tonio_> ho sorry I missunderstood :)
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<Tonio_> allee: end of day, sorry :)
<raphink> Riddell: forgot the icon for the installer ;)
<raphink> Riddell: could be nicer with an icon hehe
<allee> Tonio_: keep on the great work!
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that's my wanted, :) I tried to avoid using the parser, and that works, but it creates a problem to parse the .desktop Name entry, so we have to patch the parser directly
<Riddell> Tonio_: see ubuntu-motu list for new uvf process
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that my knowledge in cpp is about 0
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Tonio_> allee: concerning kdissert, you should put your name in the changelog and add it to the wiki page
<allee> Tonio_: wiki? where?
<LaserJock> Riddell: is the Ubuntu Packaging Guide included in kubuntu-docs?
<Tonio_> allee: you will not become a motu, although you are the best of us, if you act like a ghost :)
<Tonio_> allee: don't you have a wiki page ?
<Riddell> LaserJock: good question, I was going to look that up when you first asked and got distracted
* Riddell goes to look
<Tonio_> allee: you did the patch, all you have to do is creating the changelog and signing it
<allee> Tonio_: ah, you mean my homepage on wiki.
<allee> Tonio_: and upload to revu? Send you the debdiff?
<Tonio_> allee: yes ;) It is too empty and you spend you time helping us for free.... sign your work and become a motu !!!
<allee> Tonio_: I have to pass membership first ;)  I added already a bit of contents to my wiki home page a week ago ;)
<Tonio_> allee: well, the patch is done, so you should really make it yourself ;) It'll take only 20 seconds
<Tonio_> allee: even better, with that kind of patches and bug resolving, it'll be easier to become a member
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes it is
<allee> Tonio_: Stupid question: I assume there's a malone bug.  So I attach the debdiff there and ping someone here to upload?
<LaserJock> Riddell: ah, great. thanks. I'll commit my copyright changes in a minute. I just needed to know about the packaging guide because it is the only doc that is GPL'd
<Tonio_> allee: I don't think there is a malone bug for this.... I didn't hear about it anyway
<allee> Tonio_: oh? and you did you know about/found this wrong link?
<Tonio_> allee: what I would do if I were you is probably create the bug, uploading to revu, and I will ask for UVF maybe
<Tonio_> allee: sebas asked me to look at it ;)
<allee> Tonio_: okay ...
<Tonio_> allee: I can't imagin my mentor isn't still a member ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I don't fit in any imagination ;)
<Tonio_> allee: haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: before going to bed, is there a plan to correct systemsettings major bugs before dapper is out ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: damn well better be
<Tonio_> it would be a shame to release dapper with all bugs breezy's version add....
<Riddell> that'll be my focus after espresso is done
<Tonio_> If I was a standard user and not aware of the situation, I wouldn't understand I must say
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> unfortunately I can't help on that point.....;;;
<Tonio_> raphink ?
<raphink> Tonio_: yep?
<Riddell> raphink: adding translations in adept should be done through KDE SVN
<Tonio_> raphink: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.svgz
<Riddell> otherwise they're far too hard to maintain
<Tonio_> raphink: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.png
<raphink> Riddell: ah
<Riddell> raphink: do you have access to KDE's SVN?
<raphink> Riddell: well it's just something I added as I changed the position in the menu and the NoDisplay for updater and notifier
<raphink> it's not the main change
<Riddell> yep
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> allee: will you tell me when you have done the job with kdissert ? I will ask for uvf exception
<Riddell> raphink: files in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/playground-sysadmin/ if you want to do them
<Riddell> they're mostly done anyway
<allee> Tonio_: k  but will take a while: pbuild run missing
<Tonio_> ho I forgot to translate the second pot file for systemsettings
<raphink> Riddell: I don't have an access to kde svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: any reason they are not on rosetta ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: rosetta has not imported dapper strings yet
<Riddell> will do at string freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: euh........; string freeze ? means nothing will be translated after that ?
<Tonio_> or means everything will have to be translated after ?
<Riddell> raphink: forwarding your patch to mornfall for his comments
* Tonio_ is happy to see kate working mono-session again ;) that's way more comfortable
<raphink> Riddell: hmm sure, I'm building again to test the icons
<LaserJock> hi raphink 
<Riddell> Tonio_: means no strings will change so translation can begin
<raphink> hi LaserJock 
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Riddell> raphink: what are the icons?
<raphink> Riddell: icons tonio gave me for adept_installer
<raphink> he said mornfall approved them
<raphink> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.png
<Tonio_> arf
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> so I made 16 22 32 & 48 versions of them
<raphink> to be installed with the package
<Riddell> ah, groovy
<Tonio_> raphink: isn't 64 and 128 required ?
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Tonio_: I just provided the sizes that are provided for the other apps in the package
<Riddell> raphink: if you're playing with adept you could look at adding .desktop file for libxine extra codecs and call it MPsupport
<raphink> I don't think 64 and 128 can be used for menu entries
<Riddell> MP3 support
* Riddell beds
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> interesting
<raphink> where would that be?
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: that means we have to create a .desktop file for this entry
<Tonio_> adept-installer is using a .desktop file per installable program
<robotgeek> raphink: is that the package to install for all the nice stuff, instead of gstreamer?
<raphink> Tonio_: ah, so good idea
<raphink> robotgeek: yep
<Tonio_> robotgeek: it is the package that add mp3 support to xine
<raphink> robotgeek: seems Riddell's idea is to have an entry in adept_installer to just select it
* robotgeek scrolls and looks for package name
<raphink> that would prevent from using easyubuntu for that
<robotgeek> raphink: that would be great!
* robotgeek is looking for the name, so he can document it in the Desktop Guide
<robotgeek> raphink: i'm not happy about all those scripts either, but no matter what we try, they seem not to go away
<raphink> Tonio_: I don't see where the desktop files for installer are
<raphink> robotgeek: they do a job official stuff don't do
<Tonio_> raphink: hum........;
<Tonio_> let me check
<raphink> robotgeek: we need to provide the same services with clean solutions
<Tonio_> I didn't saw that myselft, but I discussed that with mornfall
<robotgeek> raphink: +1
<raphink> Tonio_: ah
<raphink> mornfall doesn't seem to be around though
<robotgeek> raphink: yes, mp3-support. video-support metapackages would be great 
<allee> Tonio_: so should one now add my e-mail into maintainer or add a [Achim Bohnet] ?
<Tonio_> allee: well, depends :)
<Tonio_> will you maintain it is the future or is it a nmu ?
<Tonio_> I assume nmu no ?
<Tonio_> so fill the chagelog yourself and that's it ;)
<allee> better: [Achim Bohnet]  then. I never started kdissert 
<allee> + don't know how it looks like ;)
<Tonio_> allee: and whose name for the changelog ?
<allee> Tonio_: uploader?
<Tonio_> hum......that's exactly the oposite of what we were talking about with riddell :)
<allee> Tonio_: well, I will not maintain it in the sense of a debian maintainer, but as a member of Kubuntu Team I fix bugs as time/knowledge permits, even in kdissert ;)
<Tonio_> allee: won't you upload it to revu ?
<Riddell> raphink: in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<allee> allee: I'll upload to revu.
<Riddell> robotgeek: libxine-extracodecs
<raphink> thanks Riddell :)
<raphink> I was trying to understand it in the installer c++ code ;)
<raphink> Riddell: where do these desktop files come from?
<allee> Tonio_: btw. does NMU make sense in the (K)ubuntu context.  All MOTUs are the maintainers, aren't they?
<robotgeek> Riddell: awesome, one package to provide them all
<Tonio_> allee: in fact, yes :) you're right
<Riddell> allee: correct, it doesn't make sense
<Riddell> raphink: not sure the exact process, mvo makes them somehow for gnome-app-install
<raphink> allee: NMU can be totally ignored in Ubuntu
<Riddell> I think it extracts them from uploaded packages on the buildds
<Riddell> but quite a lot of the icons are missing
<raphink> Riddell: there's a huge list of desktops in there
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to know, didn't you habe the time to look at gwenview patch, or is there a problem with it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: didn't I upload?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause I have another (easier) way to make the package building correctly
<raphink> Riddell: no package installs anything in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum........ I don't see it on the repos :)
<Riddell> Accepted gwenview 1.3.1-0ubuntu3 (source)
<raphink> Riddell: so it must be generated somehow
<Tonio_> maybe non build at the moment
<allee> Tonio_, Riddell: 'k changed to 1.0.5.debian-2build2.  Question: add my e-mail to maintainer-field or/and additionaly [My name] 
<Tonio_> allee: if I were you, I wouldn't touch the maintenair in control, just feel the changelog
<Tonio_> that's how I do personally
<Riddell> we tend not to change the maintainer field in ubuntu
<allee> Tonio_: no,no I only talk about changelog  maintainer-field:  -- Achim Bohnet <ach@mpe.mpg.de>  Mon, 27 Feb 2006 23:41:19 +0100
<Tonio_> ah, sorry
<Tonio_> allee: well, personnaly, I had my email in the changelog
<Tonio_> raphink: don't you do like that ?
<raphink> Tonio_: like what?
<Tonio_> raphink: read 5 lines upper :)
<raphink> I prefer to have just an entry in the changelog
<raphink> I mean a whole one ;)
<raphink> ok need to work more on the icons in adept
<raphink> there's something wrong
<allee> Tonio_: kdissert: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2072
<Tonio_> allee: great ;)
<Tonio_> will post uvh tomorrow :)
<Tonio_> bed time :)
<Tonio_> uvf not uvh
<allee> Does upload to revu count as 'fix commited' in lauchpad?
<allee> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> allee: any package where you have a changelog feet has an entry to your launchpad account according to what I know :)
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, quite confusing ;)
<allee> Tonio_: question is, now after revu upload https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdissert/+bug/33105, can I set bug to fix-commited ? 
<Tonio_> ah ! Iassume yes of course :)
<raphink> Riddell: you there?
<Mez> grr
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any chance we can move the meeting to be on thurs 16th, 20.00 UTC?  I cant make it on wednesdays 20 UTC as i'm driving at that point, then have no internet access.
<viviersf> omw
<viviersf> Riddell, PING !!!!!!!!!
<jpatrick> ok, I think he broke something...
<viviersf> lol jpatrick 
<Tonio_> hello
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_ 
<freeflying> Tonio_: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/kdmsplash.png
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes, we need to had a depandancy on k-d-s
<Tonio_> freeflying: install moodin or kubuntu-desktop and it'll be okay
<freeflying> Tonio_: got it ,thx
<freeflying> Tonio_: moodin ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes, a ksplash engine
<Tonio_> actually kubuntu-desktop depends on it, but not k-d-s
<jpatrick> freeflying: ksplash-engine-moodin
<Tonio_> yep
<raphink> Riddell: hi
<mornfall|work> Riddell: hi
<mornfall|work> Riddell: as for the debdiff
<jpatrick> ^^ hehe
<mornfall|work> Riddell: disabling adept updater from menu makes it useless for users who do not wish to use notifier
<mornfall|work> Riddell: doing so for notifier makes it hard to get it back running when you disable it
<raphink> people who do not want to use the notifier can launch adept manager for updates
<mornfall|work> (as in, you need to go to commandline to do so -- the UI rule of thumb is that any action should be undoable)
<mornfall|work> raphink: it's not the same
<raphink> mornfall|work: talking about adept, I've been searching how I could add libxine-extra-codecs to the menus in installer
<Tonio_> hello
<mornfall|work> raphink: drop a .desktop file to /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<raphink> mornfall|work: I don't get how these desktop files are created 
<mornfall|work> (package is app-install-data)
<raphink> no package creates them it seems
<raphink> ah
<raphink> ok
<mornfall|work> raphink: not my business... i think they are collected from apps and the X-AppInstall things are added :)
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: the *rare* users who don't want to use the notifier generally use apt, and even if not, they know how to modify a .desktop file
<Tonio_> that's my feeling
<robotgeek> raphink: will you ping me when you are done, i will update the K Desktop Guide to reflect the changes?
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: dunno, any survey to back that up?
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: also, what about the undoability of actions
<raphink> robotgeek: sure
<robotgeek> raphink: ty
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: you mean ? "undoability of actions" ?
<jpatrick> lets vote at Kubuntu meeting - no wait to late
<raphink> mornfall|work: we spend a lot of time helping newbies on IRC
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: kill adept notifier and select to not run it next time
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: now how you get it back through GUI?
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: I can type the command......
<Tonio_> I mean, a notifier isn't done to be disabled
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: that's hardly GUI
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: asking for confirmation is *not* a substitute for a way back
<Tonio_> I don't think any gnome user will disable it on ubuntu
<raphink> mornfall|work: if you see it this way, there should be tons of entries in the Kmenu for all the stuff that cdan be in the systray
<mornfall|work> raphink: can you name a single one you can't get back after killing?
<raphink> Tonio_: ++
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: really, for 0.5% people that will want to play with it and not simply "let it do it's job", it sounds crazzy to make the K menu a mess for the 99.5% other people......
<raphink> mornfall|work: they are not usually launched directly from the menu
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: 0.5%, where is that number from?
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: from the fact that ubuntu isn't gentoo
<raphink> mornfall|work: now our idea is also that it could be nice to have installer or adept as a kcontrol module in systemsettings, and I think the notifier could be activated through systemsettings too
<mornfall|work> raphink: right, so implement something to be able to get it back not from menu
<Tonio_> it is not designed to be configured file by file....
<mornfall|work> raphink: that's a nice idea, patches?
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: that's useless made up number then
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: it could be 10% and you would never be able to tell
<raphink> mornfall|work: this is a wish, I don't think you'd blame me for the small amount of work I do in Ubuntu though
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: well forget the number, that is stupid from me, okay
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: the fact is that "normal" people, standard users, call it like you want, are certainly more thatn 50%
<mornfall|work> i don't work on ubuntu at all
<Tonio_> those people generally don't touch the settings too much
<Tonio_> and will certainly not disable the update notifier
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: again, that's not an argument
<Tonio_> even if closed by error, it'll come back after a reboot, so......
<mornfall|work> and it won't come back if you tell it not to
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: the argument is that when you disable something, you are supposed to know how to come back......
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: that's not what i hear from openusability
<Tonio_> I don't say adept is to be done like that be default
<Tonio_> but we think that's the way it should feet in ubuntu
<Tonio_> in kubuntu to be exact
<Tonio_> and that is about the same that what ubuntu does
<Tonio_> and most people seems to appreciate ubuntu, so that shouldn't be a bad thing
<mornfall|work> well, you remove functionality -- if you are willing to take over malone of adept and forward bugs upstream (since you diverge from upstream in kubuntu), i'm all for it
<raphink> mornfall|work: there are much bigger issues of usability in Kubuntu, this is just very very minor
<raphink> mornfall|work: when I disable the menus in an app and can't get them back unless I type ctrl+M, this is a big issue
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: we clarify the desktop, which is completly different
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: want a solution ?
<raphink> mornfall|work: letting users lose a notifier that can be launched from a terminal... well
<Tonio_> make adept-notifier a kde service
<mornfall|work> no
<Tonio_> that way it could be stopped and restarted without any desktop entry
<mornfall|work> sorry
<Tonio_> that's the way knemo doesn for example
<mornfall|work> that's not acceptable
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: why ?
<mornfall|work> well, not if you mean kded module
<mornfall|work> if there's a way to go about it without kded that could work
<mornfall|work> but it's clearly a post 2.0 material (we are deep in feature freeze, recall?)
<mornfall|work> the fact is, i am the current kubuntu maintainer of adept -- if someone wants to take over, i'll be happy about it
<mornfall|work> with this goes malone and divergence from upstream
<jpatrick> I can't
<raphink> mornfall|work: you mean of the package ?
<mornfall|work> yes
<raphink> mornfall|work: adept is in main, you need a core-dev to maintain it
<mornfall|work> i will be more than happy to give up on the pleasure of using malone
<raphink> I'd be happy to maintain it
<jpatrick> I'm not core-dev but I could get Riddell to upload
<raphink> if I were one
<mornfall|work> Riddell is sponsoring for me now
* Tonio_ doesn't understand why something supposed to be a daemon on a kde DM system canot be a kded service........ what are those kded services usefull for then ?
<raphink> Tonio_: +1
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: see, adept notifier needs to do ultra-expensive (for a kded module) processing and making kded run threaded is not an option
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: ah ok, then I understand
<Tonio_> just sure of one thing, if it was me, adept-notifier would be unstopable via a click
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: if you like kded to freeze every now and then, feel free
<Tonio_> it is not the purpose of a desktop oriented distro to give 2000 options used from the newbie to the absolute nerd
<mornfall|work> also, kded *should not* crash -- ever
<mornfall|work> and i am not overly confident in libapt-pkg not crashing the program
<Tonio_> actually, when I see the system menu with "adept manager, adept updater, adept notifier, adept installer"
<raphink> I'd be fine with 4 adept entries in the kmenu in debian or gentoo
<raphink> but not in kubuntu
<raphink> I intend to install kubuntu for my mom, sister or grandmother
<Tonio_> me feeling is "when my mother will read this, will she event understand what could be the difference there ???"
<raphink> and I don't want them to try to figure out why 4 entries have the same name
<raphink> when they can hardly figure out what it's used for with one name
<Tonio_> raphink: ++
<mornfall|work> both of you
<Tonio_> the personns who want to play with advanced settings are able to launched the notifier from the shell
<raphink> I'm already getting mad when I have to help my mom with the comp ;)
<mornfall|work> you know, there's this XDG menu standard to allow specifically this *without* patching every single .desktop file out there
<Tonio_> as all of them generally spend their time in a console, like most of us
<raphink> Ubuntu is Linux for _human beings_
<raphink> not Linux for nerds
<Tonio_> I wouldn't say the same if I was discussing of the gentoo desktop of course
<raphink> indeed
<raphink>  or even Debian
<raphink> or Slack
<Tonio_> yep
* mornfall|work notes he up to now thought he was considered a human being
<raphink> or whatever intended for people who know what they do
<Tonio_> but ubuntu is in the category of mandriva or suse on that point
<mornfall|work> i would hope you could do better than those two
<Tonio_> we really hope
<raphink> hope so too
<Tonio_> but it is not is adding so many functionnalities that users will get lost
<Tonio_> I know that in theory everyone is able to use it's desktop
<mornfall|work> no, definitely not, anything made you think i would go that direction?
<Tonio_> but in real life, 2 buttons instead of makes it so complicated for certain people, you cannot imagin
<raphink> but I don't think we'll do better for noobs by having 4 adept entries in the menu. This is what Mandriva does, and it's horrible imo
<mornfall|work> reality check, nearly all advanced functionality is semi-hidden in adept
<Tonio_> managing applications doesn't require 4 applications
<Tonio_> because that's it
<raphink> my mom gets crazy with more than 2 options in a GUI
<mornfall|work> it's not like i tried to push every single feature to the first sight
<Tonio_> 4 entries in the K menu means 4 applications
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: why not adding an option to the standard "adept manager"
<raphink> mornfall|work: the feature is still there
<raphink> notifier's feature is to run as a daemon in the systray
<Tonio_> that would let you launch or stop the notifier
<Tonio_> that's okay :)
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: you know, a default desktop should not include adept manager at all
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: ??
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: no irony
<mornfall|work> Tonio_: manager is *not* for the group of users you are talking about
<mornfall|work> which is apparently your target group
<mornfall|work> it has nothing to offer them
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: ..........
<mornfall|work> you want notifier in systray (possibly with quit removed)
<Tonio_> not necessary to go with the extreme
<mornfall|work> and installer in menu
<mornfall|work> that's all
<raphink> ok I'm tired of word games and turning around the problem. i'm gonna poll users on #kubuntu see what they think
<mornfall|work> poll in irc channel?
<robotgeek> it would make my job easier too. less applications to document
<mornfall|work> how representative will that be of actual users?
<raphink> mornfall|work: yeah you know you ask a question and you note the answers
<jpatrick> robotgeek: heh
<raphink> mornfall|work: I'm not a statistics company. I don't mind whether this is representative or not.
<mornfall|work> see, i'm dead serious here
<mornfall|work> there's nothing raphink's mom could use adept manager for
<raphink> sure mornfall|work 
<mornfall|work> specifically nothing she wouldn't be able to do with the 2 wizards
<raphink> adept manager should be available in the Kmenu for more advanced users
<raphink> but it's the only one that should be there imo
<mornfall|work> what happens to installer then
<raphink> it's moved to Qt;KDE;Core; together with SystemSettings so far
<raphink> so it's available very easily
<mornfall|work> aha
<raphink> and it's labelled "Add/Remove Programs (Adept Installer)"
<raphink> so it's easy to understand and use
* robotgeek would love it if the 3 adept entries magically shrinked to one!
<raphink> Riddell agreed on this
<raphink> mornfall|work: ideally, we'd like to have installer _inside_ systemsettings, as a kcontrol module
<jpatrick> have a submenu?
<mornfall|work> raphink: systemsettings, isn't that python?
<mornfall|work> or it can use c++ kcontrol modules
<Tonio_> yes, having it as a kcontrol module would be the best
<mornfall|work> nothing stops you
<raphink> mornfall|work: it can use c++ kcontrol modules
<mornfall|work> but you are fairly late in the game
<Tonio_> mornfall|work: a systemsettings module is simply a kcontrol one
<mornfall|work> note that there won't be any major adept release for dapper+1
<raphink> mornfall|work: there's no late, my goal is not only Dapper, it's Kubuntu in a whole. If it's not for Dapper, it'll be in 6 months
* mornfall|work is moving on, and adept 3 has prelimnary 12 month schedule
<mornfall|work> which will be extended as needed
<raphink> :)
<mornfall|work> of course there's room for 2.x
<mornfall|work> but i won't be able to invest much time in that
<freeflying> any way ,we'd have a workable adept 
<raphink> mornfall|work: I'd love to tell you that I could help you dev it, unfortunately I don't know c++, I want to develop REVU and I've got work in (K)Ubuntu
<mornfall|work> i don't count on any external help with adept
<mornfall|work> it's hopeless
<mornfall|work> adept coding that is
<raphink> why?
<mornfall|work> would you? how many patches can you count in adept codebase that are not mine?
<mornfall|work> i have started with this long time ago
<mornfall|work> i had some people come and go, but they would never stick around for long
<mornfall|work> it was called kapture back then and it was somewhat stupid
<raphink> I've looked at the code myself yesterday
<mornfall|work> i had no idea how to make a semi-decent GUI
<raphink> I have seen no specification and no comment
<raphink> so I very fast gave up 
<raphink> when I want people to understand my code and help with it, I try to put some comments in it so they don't spend 2 days understanding it, that helps :)
<mornfall|work> unfortunately, from experience, there's no use in commenting code -- it does not help
<raphink> now I'm also not a c++ dev so it's hard for me to understand it for that reason ;)
<raphink> hmm
<mornfall|work> you start commenting code
<mornfall|work> fine
<mornfall|work> then you notice that noone is helping
<mornfall|work> you try to maintain comments with somewhat reduced motivation
<mornfall|work> then you give up
<mornfall|work> then you start deleting comments that are hopelessly out of date and confuse you
<raphink> well I put comments for myself, too ;)
<mornfall|work> that type of comments is there
<raphink> and remove the ones that are obsolete when they get to be
<mornfall|work> whenever i write something particularly heavy i put a comment :)
<mornfall|work> i also try to comment libapt-front since i'm not alone working on it
<mornfall|work> (we are 2, enrico zini is helping out)
<raphink> cool :)
<Tonio_> the problem mornfall|work is that most people are used toplay with synaptic for ages now, even with a kde DM
<mornfall|work> no that's not the problem
<Tonio_> it'll take time for people to have "adept" as a reflex, but then I don't see any reason nobody would like to contribute, as it happens with most apps
<mornfall|work> by that time it'll be far too late
<mornfall|work> synaptic is stagnating too, since mvo does not have time
<mornfall|work> there's very little outside activity pushing it forward
<mornfall|work> if i were to place a bet, i'd say adept dies when i leave it
<mornfall|work> (dies as in stops evolving)
<mornfall|work> bbiab
<raphink> you don't know about that mornfall|work, this is open source
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> you'd say NeXT was dead at a given time, yet Apple used it
<mornfall|work> NeXT was not open source
<raphink> Knmap was dead a year ago
<raphink> and it was taken again into life and improved
<raphink> only one guy is necessary to bring a project back to life whenever it's come to die
<mornfall|work> possibly yes... in practice, it's rare
<mornfall|work> (still bbiab)
<raphink> in practice there aren't so many open-source devs
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
* jpatrick pulls out his ebook on KDE-devel, just in case
<mornfall|work> right, so if you bet, you better bet on something that's likely
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Riddell: did you see my package on REVU?
<nlindblad> hello
<Riddell> raphink: which?
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2074
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<mornfall|work> freeflying: hi, btw, adept still breaks on your machines?
<freeflying> mornfall|work: ya, I can not it under my desktop and ibook
<mornfall|work> ultra-weird
<jpatrick> tiber's dying or what?
<raphink> Riddell: the patch on the desktop files is the same, I just added the icons for installer
<robotgeek> is it intentional that knode doesn't have a entry in the K-Menu? is it meant to be accessed as a Kontact Module?
<raphink> Riddell: so I couldnt' send you the patch with the icons ;)
<jpatrick> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> jpatrick: thanks, will document accordingly
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ! Send you gwenview 0ubuntu4 yesterday, there was a problem with the package uploaded, due to dsc file
<Riddell> robotgeek: yes
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: what was the problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: .po files ignored, because the patches are not applied
<Tonio_> I removed the .dsc and rebuild the source package, and it works like a charm
<nlindblad> any idea if there'll be a working driver for those VIA grahpic cards found in laptops
<Tonio_> but because it was already uploaded, I had to increment the version
<Riddell> Tonio_: huh?   built that gwenview and it was working
<Tonio_> Riddell: it builds, but patches are ignored
<Tonio_> look at the deb ;) no .moc files in it
<Tonio_> delete the dsc, rebuild the source package, pbuild again, and you'll see the deb is completly different
<freeflying> Riddell: how to add depend on skim to scim's engine in main ? ask the maintainer for that ?
<Tonio_> there was an warning regarding to the patches.......;;; don't remember
<Tonio_> raphink: can you confirm that your gwenview is still in english ? (and that I'm not completly crazzy ^^)
<raphink> Tonio_: confirmed
<raphink> it's still in english here
<Tonio_> but the patch works nicelly with the source package I sent you Riddell, tested on 3 machines
<Tonio_> Riddell: you just have to sign and upload :)
<raphink> same for ept Riddell ;)
<robotgeek> hmm, i can't find a Kmenu entry for kfocus
<Riddell> robotgeek: it ends up in Lost and Found
<Riddell> /usr/share/applnk/Applications/kfocus.desktop
<robotgeek> hmm,okay. I'm wondering if I should document that?
<Riddell> report a bug would be the correct thing
<robotgeek> okay, cool. will do
<Riddell> sebas: we're keynote speakers! http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9673237573.html
<robotgeek> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kfocus/+bug/33138 
<freeflying> Riddell: how to add depend on skim to scim's engine in main ? ask the maintainer for that ?
<Riddell> freeflying: but scim doesn't depend on skim
<freeflying> Riddell: I mean the engine of scim ,such as scim-pinyin , scim-chewing ,etc.
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you confirm with gwenview ?
<jpatrick> robotgeek: I'm on it
<Riddell> freeflying: but they don't depend on skim either
<robotgeek> thanks jpatrick
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't understand the problem, it applied for me
<freeflying> Riddell: because I don't want user to install scim in kubuntu , and these engine can work with skim and libscim , so needn't install scim in kubuntu 
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, the package built on the server doesn't have any moc file in it
<Tonio_> so I grabbed the source package and tried to pbuild it, and I saw the patches were not applied...
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know for you, but on the build server, the problem happened....
<Tonio_> so maybe reuploading the rebuilt source package I sent you will correct the issue...
<Tonio_> Riddell: all I know is that the actuall deb file doesn't have .moc files...
<Tonio_> .mo files sorry
<Riddell> freeflying: ah, so at the moment they depend on scim, but really they should depend on scim | skim
<freeflying> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> freeflying: just send me patches that change the depends to "scim | skim" I think is best
<Riddell> or upload them to revu
<raphink> Riddell: I confirm that gwenview is not translated in french in the new version
<raphink> if that helps ;)
<Riddell> well no, it needs to wait on a langpack update
<jpatrick> hey JRe 
<Riddell> Tonio_: why does a .deb need .moc files?
<Tonio_> .mo file, I didn the correction, sorry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm building to show tou the log
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have this in my build log from last night..
<Riddell> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_01_fix_po_directory.diff at level 0...1...success.
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed
<Tonio_> I have that too
<Tonio_> the problem is that I didn't have that yesterday.........
<Tonio_> amazing.......
<Tonio_> anyway there is a problem, because if I apt-get source gwenview && sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<Tonio_> I then get the languages
<Tonio_> maybe there was a little issue yesterday on the build machine
<Tonio_> I show the build log to raphink yesterday, it was complagning the patches couldn't be applyed for some reason.......;
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you compare the local built deb and the server one ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debdiff /var/cache/pbuilder/result/gwenview_1.3.1-0ubuntu3-i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archive/gwenview_1.3.1-0ubuntu3-i386.deb
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/576453
<Tonio_> here is the diff result......... there was a problem though
<Riddell> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1597448/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.gwenview_1.3.1-0ubuntu3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz  looks fine
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are you diffing?
<Tonio_> the apt downloaded file and the same package locally build with pbuilder
<Tonio_> only .mo files is the difference
<Riddell> that's a good thing
<Tonio_> the actuall debile on repos doesn't have .mo files, though I don't understand why
<Riddell> it means they .mo files have been extracted and are waiting to be put into langpacks
<Tonio_> Riddell: so they don't fit in packages directly ? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> and they don't go in debs finally
<Riddell> no, they get sucked out of the debs after build
<jpatrick> can someone pastebin their /usr/share/applnk/Applications/kfocus.desktop ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, sorry for bugging you with this anywa, just I didn't knew that process
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum........ why are all other applications in french then ? ;)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/576463
<Riddell> Tonio_: universe apps keep their .mo files, main apps will have .mo files in language-pack-kde-base
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, taking notes of that :)
<Tonio_> of course I couldn't understood without that information ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: write it on a wiki page somewhere so others will know
<jpatrick> Riddell: where is the Lost & Found then?
<Tonio_> what is amazing is the output I had yesterday, I will show you toonight, just at the same moment I had a problem with the patch applyance
<Riddell> maybe even the packaging guide actually
<Riddell> jpatrick: in the k-menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I will probably toonight, I'm not available this afternoon
<jpatrick> I see "Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;"
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's because it's in the obsolete /usr/share/applnk/Applications/ no /usr/share/applications/kde
<Riddell> jpatrick: explaining the XDG menu system is another area that might need added to the packaging guide
<jpatrick> mv debian/tmp/usr/share/applnk/Applications/ debiam/tmp/usr/share/applications/kde
<jpatrick> Riddell: that is on my TODO
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should look at including libdirfilterplugin on the file manager view
<Riddell> and change the google search plugin back to html only
<Tonio_> what does that libdir does ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already searched for google
<Tonio_> in fact I wanted to use google on kubutu-web profile and locate for the filemanagement one
<Tonio_> but that doesn't look possible...........
<Riddell> it lets you filter the current directory for whatever you search
<Riddell> it's in Configure Toolbars -> toolbar: Filter Toolbar
<Riddell> Filter Field
<raphink> Riddell: may I remind you about ept ? :) (just so you don't forget)
<Riddell> certainly can, although I'll probably put changes upstream rather than uploading patches
<Riddell> since upstream is not really upstream
<sebas> Riddell: Mewhahahahaha, fucking morons :-)
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> Riddell: well I could change things directly in the package
<raphink> I made patches because I was not sure what upstream was
<raphink> this is a Debian package, with a strange ubuntu verseion
<raphink> mornfall claims to not work in Ubuntu yet adept is an ubuntu specific stuff
<raphink> so it's not clear
<raphink> what is upstream, what is not
<raphink> and where
<raphink> which is why I made patches 
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudn't we look at removing the google toolbar from the filemanagement profile ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but only if we decide to replace it with the dirfilter one
<Tonio_> Riddell: That's exactly what I was thinking about ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's go with this, I will send you a k-d-s toonight with this + file associations set correctly probably
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Riddell> removing the google search bar need code though, need to poke tvo to do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: we will make dapper the best kde desktop of all distros ! I promiss !
<Riddell> :)
<raphink> Riddell: what do you want me to do ? fix in the package directly or keep the patches, or send the patches upstream or what?
<Riddell> raphink: I'm putting the changes into KDE's SVN
<raphink> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> raphink: did you do ther MP3 .desktop file?
<raphink> Riddell: shall we keep the patches in the meanwhile? since we can't resynchronize with SVN cause it's UVF
<raphink> Riddell: not yet, and it's not done in adept package, it's in app-install-data
<Riddell> raphink: we can sync with SVN since adept is not, as you say, upstream
<raphink> Riddell: so I have to work on app-install-data package to do that
<raphink> Riddell: hmmm ic
<Riddell> raphink: app-install-data is automatically generated
<Riddell> also we don't want that MP3 one in gnome-app-install since they use gstreamer
<Riddell> so adept is the best place for it
<jpatrick> oh brilliant "mv: cannot move `debian/tmp/usr/share/applnk/Applications/kfocus.desktop' to `debiam/tmp/usr/share/applications/kde': No such file or directory"
<raphink> Riddell: the package is automatically generated ??
<Riddell> raphink: I believe so
<Riddell> raphink: same as language-packs are
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> so you think the adept package should add the desktop itself ?
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I'm not at ease with that
<Riddell> why?
<raphink> that means we begin to have different sources for these desktop
<raphink> and it might be harder to maintain this stuff later
<raphink> although well dpkg -S /usr/share/app-install will tell it comes from adept
<Riddell> I don't see why
<Riddell> jpatrick: if it only makes 1 package it probably uses debian/kfocus no debian/tmp
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you get my message from earlier?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no
<raphink> Riddell: I guess I just have to make a .desktop in Multimedia for that
<Tonio_> Riddell: who his tvo ? need to ask him for a patch so that the search bar doesn't show on kubuntu filemanagement profile
<jpatrick> everything else is going to tmp/
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 28 2006]  [18:59:33]  <Hobbsee> Riddell: any chance we can move the meeting to be on thurs 16th, 20.00 UTC?  I cant make it on wednesdays 20 UTC as i'm driving at that point, then have no internet access.
<Tonio_> if my understandaing is correct
<Riddell> raphink: and play with Makefile.am to get it installed to the right place
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I think Riddell's busy then
<Hobbsee> if you dont want to move it, that's fine - i just wont be able to make the meeting
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so long as it doesn't clash with any other meeting that should be fine
<Riddell> jpatrick: I am?
<jpatrick> you said you'll be busy for two weeks or something
<Riddell> /in/ two weeks, i.e. busy all next week
<jpatrick> d'oh
<raphink> Riddell: ok
<raphink> I'll do that later :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: tvo did the changes to the google search bar to make it always be on, even on file management mode
<Hobbsee> hmm...9 second lag... did i miss anything when my connection dropped out?
<jpatrick> nope
<Hobbsee> ok, so the meeting didnt get changed?  fair enough
<Hobbsee> stupid classes starting at 9am
<jpatrick> just checking the calendar
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> tues night would be ok, or whatever - just not wed nights...
<Hobbsee> and i didnt know my timetable until recently lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so he might know how to go back ;)
<Tonio_> making a note on this
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: 20th is aokay
<jpatrick> no 16th
<Hobbsee> yep, cool
<jpatrick> who do I poke to change it?
<Hobbsee> so that's my friday, yep
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally, I think we have to make a decision concerning tabs :) 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure?
<Tonio_> I don't mind on the top or bottom, but I really think konversation, kopete and konsole have to have to tabs at the same place
<Tonio_> for homegeity reasons
<Tonio_> Riddell: most people think on the bottom is best because it is were the focus is.... I think that's a good argument :)
<Tonio_> I'm ready to add that for toonight k-d-s too
* Hobbsee agrees with Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> I don't mind the palce at all, but a desktop has to have a global logic
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, we should had a dep on kds or moodin
<Tonio_> lots of people don't have kubuntu-desktop installed because they removed OOo for example, and then the ksplash crashes.........
<Tonio_> will do that toonight also :)
<Riddell> yes, ok
<Riddell> (to both)
* Hobbsee beds
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, working ont his right now
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: I have work on skim . give you patch or upload to REVU ?
<Riddell> freeflying: revu is good
<freeflying> Riddell: I've you mail u a patch of scim-chewing , got it ?
<Riddell> freeflying: oh yes, I'll look at that soon
<LeeJunFan> dammit launchpad's search function must really suck. Almost every bug I submit eventually get's marked as a duplicate but when I searched it turned up nothing.
<Tonio_> Riddell: k-d-s is over with all modification we were discussing about.... still need to contact tvo and that might be okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you think of the dirfilter thing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like it
<Riddell> yeah, me too
<Tonio_> it is nice, although I may not use it a lot
<Tonio_> but that a cool feature for users
<Tonio_> as long as googlebar is removed hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: tvo@ubuntu.com works?
<Riddell> don't think #so
<Tonio_> Riddell: something I would like to see is kwallermanager.......
<Tonio_> there is a problem with it
<freeflying> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8  what dose this happen 
<Tonio_> secure config with password on default wallet is a pain to use
<Riddell> Tonio_: I agree
<Tonio_> and wallet without a password is very comfortable, but not clearly secured........
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use the second option, as I'm not working in the Pentagon, but well........ there is certainly something to do with it
<Riddell> the kwallet wizard is too scary, it should be simplified
<Tonio_> even the way to config it is not clear, and might be very detailled in the kubuntu doc
<Riddell> 1) don't use kwallet 2) no password  3) password
<Tonio_> well, my idea is to use a default wallet preconfigured
<Tonio_> without any password
<Tonio_> and chmoded to 600
<Riddell> actually 4) use user password  would be best
<Tonio_> quite secured for a desktop and comfortable
<Tonio_> Riddell: that requires coding :)
<Riddell> yes, that's the trouble
<Tonio_> Riddell: that means everytime you start kopete, you have to type your password
<Riddell> but if we can preconfigure it without a password I think that's fine
<Tonio_> that's not very nice to use
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2077
<Tonio_> so maybe, default wallet without password for comfort, and then documentation on the way to get that more secured in the kubuntu documentation
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: good for me
<Tonio_> anyway the wallet is like gtk_qt_engine, needs copied in the profile, so let's hack startkde once again........
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's go
<Riddell> freeflying: what's changed?
<robotgeek> i use kwallet, and i asked it to "allow always". IIRC, i only have to enter my password once?
<Riddell> robotgeek: whenever konqueror starts
<freeflying> Riddell: make the skim.pc have a right includedir
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, will do in a bit
<freeflying> Riddell: then we can build some scim's engine with skim support
<Riddell> freeflying: they don't at the moment?
<freeflying> Riddell: ya ,because of them wrong includedir in skim.pc , i've comunicated this with upstream author
<Tonio_> robotgeek: as soon as the wallet is opened by even a trusted application, you habe to type the password.......
<freeflying> Riddell: he has not any clue on that , so I'd patch skim.pc.in
<Tonio_> that's the reason most people put a blank password on it
<Tonio_> best would be wallet with password and no password required for trusted applications, but this is not managed actually...........
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, i think the only apps which use my wallet are kmail/kopete
<Tonio_> konq too, for web passwords
<robotgeek> Tonio_: and i alredy have typed my kwallet once, kopete doesn't ask for password when launched
<Tonio_> and kmail/kopete/konqueror are certainly the most used kde appliations so that needs to be configured in a comfortable way for the user
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nothing forbids to add a password in postconfig
<Tonio_> but I think no password by default is what feets the mass attempts
<Tonio_> I can be wrong on that, but that's the global feeling I have while reading board or ngs
<robotgeek> Tonio_: no, not that. i fail to see why kwallet is a problem (is it when a blank password is set?)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: no, the opposite
<Tonio_> having a password on the default wallet makes it a pain to use
<robotgeek> Tonio_: really, cause kopete launched without asking me a password
* robotgeek wonders what weird setting he has
<Tonio_> robotgeek: certainly a wallet without password:)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: no, i have a password
<robotgeek> albeit, same as my user password
<Tonio_> robotgeek: once the wallet is opened, you are not prompted for a password anymore
<Tonio_> just while it gets opened first time in the application
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yup, so what is a pain?
<Tonio_> typing a password on each session
<Tonio_> that's not comfortable to me
<robotgeek> hmm, i rarely logout, so i enter a kwallet password _once_ a login
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i used to use OS X before, so i am used to it :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: we're talking of average users.........
<Tonio_> most people shutdown their computers 2 or 3 times a day
<Tonio_> you have to think about "what would like my mother"
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, i never thought of that before :)
<Tonio_> I don't care about geeks, they can change the config if they want :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: even if my nick says i am a geek, i am not a big one :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: the simple fact that your rarely disconnects makes you an extraterrestrial compared to the "normal" user :)
<ubijtsa2> shutdown several times a day?
<ubijtsa2> what on earth for?
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: they go on the net, then leave, then come back 2 hours later etc........
<ubijtsa2> if you want to save power, you hibernate or suspend to RAM...
<Tonio_> I don't say that's good
<Tonio_> I'm saying this is the way people are using their computer
<freeflying> Riddell: have u reviewed skim
<ubijtsa2> Tonio_: for the hardware, it is extraordinarly bad to repeatedly start and shutdown
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE, we're talking of your mother, mine, or so, do you think she even has an idea of what is hybernate or suspend to ram ????????????
<ubijtsa2> Tonio_: I hear you about the users though.. :)
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: I'm not stupid, I know that, but I know most people don't care
<ubijtsa2> Tonio_: uhm, once I explained to my parents about suspend, they were quite happy to use it
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: most people don't have a son having good knowledge to explain that
<ubijtsa2> still bad for the hardware, but starts faster
<Tonio_> imagin that you are about the 1% users that know what is a computer and how it works
* jpatrick is stupid sometimes
<Tonio_> there is not more than 1%
<ubijtsa2> Tonio_: that may be the case, so it's our job to educate people
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: that's what linux users are saying for 10 years, and what is the result ???? 
<Tonio_> 1% of linux users in the world, mostly geeks or neards
<Tonio_> nerds
<Tonio_> My thinking actually is that people don't want to learn, that's sad, but that's it
<Tonio_> so we have to do with it
<ubijtsa2> Tonio_: well, windoze now has hibernate and suspend2ram and people use it..
<Tonio_> ubijtsa2: very few people are using it, I can tell you
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. perhaps the people I know are not representative
<Tonio_> I discovered in my compagny NOT ANY user was using this on their laptop........ 100 personns....
<Tonio_> my friends are not representative too
<Tonio_> but my "clients" at work are........ and that's terrific
<ubijtsa2> or I just chose my friends well ;)
<Tonio_> I lost the idea of educated people long time ago
<Tonio_> if that was the solution, linux would be used by at least 30% of people
<Tonio_> that's not the case
<robotgeek> Tonio_: +1
<Tonio_> and will probably never be, unless we change our thinking that "everyone can learn this"
<ubijtsa2> yeah... perhaps the shutdown option should be better hidden..
<Tonio_> they "can", but they "don't want'"
<ubijtsa2> give users the option of suspend or restart
<Tonio_> they want things to work alone, without the need to understand
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: linux is user-friendly, it's very selective about who it makes friends with :)
<ubijtsa2> don't give them the option of shutdown without plenty of scary warnings
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: it makes friends with people that are worth having as friends :)
* ubijtsa2 gets upset when he has to shut his box down for any reason..
<jpatrick> you don't have to shut down
<ubijtsa2> jpatrick: check the scroll-back :) that's my argument as well
<jpatrick> ;)
<ubijtsa2> jpatrick: I suggest that 'shutdown' gets hidden. only give 'suspend' or 'restart' to users
<jpatrick> I've never used suspend
<ubijtsa2> maybe allow hibernate for when you need to change hardware
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: during first boot on profile, is .kde create before of after startkde is launched ?
<Tonio_> this is to know if I need to mkdir -p or not :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably after
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay.... in the doubt, I will maybe make the mkdir -p "in case of"
<Tonio_> that might not create any problem anyway
<jpatrick> anyone know a Fathi Boudra ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: is ArmeBosse
<jpatrick> he stole my ksplash-engine-moodin
<Riddell> on #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> jpatrick: how so?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://mentors.debian.net/
<jpatrick> 10th on list
<Riddell> that's a good thing then, getting it into debian
<jpatrick> which is what _I_ had in mind just now
<jpatrick> I hope my changelogs there
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sending you a new patch for startkde and k-d-s with the modifications we discussed
<Tonio_> needs testing of course, but according to my tests, it works
<Tonio_> need to find out the email address of that tvo ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: tobivollebregt@gmail.com--katapult/katapult--tvo--0.3--base-0 <- is it this guy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: something that makes me crazzy sometimes with a default kubutu :
<Tonio_> why on earth haven't we kcalc ???????? ^_^
* hunger agrees with Tonio_!
<Riddell> why should we?
<Tonio_> we have computers we can make billions of operations, and we cannot make 456*7.2
<Riddell> speedcrunch
<Tonio_> Riddell: a calc is typically the kind of tools you don't use very often, but that is always required one day :)
<Tonio_> spedcrunch can make operations ?
<hunger> Riddell: Because speedcrunch can't do base conversions.
<Tonio_> Riddell: to be honnest, when I launched speedcrunch the first time, I asked myself "is THAT supposed to be able to calculate ?" :)
<Tonio_> why not simply replacing speedcrunch by kcalc ?
<Tonio_> kcalc is simple, eye candy, can do the same and isn't very heavy :)
<Riddell> kcalc is unusable compared to speedcrunch
<Tonio_> hum
<jpatrick> we're thinking of the average user
<Riddell> however the new version of speedcrunch does have a keypad for those who insist on making it unusable
<sebas> Riddell: for bla in list: ?
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe... but at least kcalc does have base conversion:-)
<Riddell> the trouble is that that new version uses qt4 and we won't have qt 4 in dapper main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just thinking of my grandma ;)
<sebas> Dunno, I don't use qptrlists, since python's native lists are pointers anyway.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I don't see a big difference
<Tonio_> you can use the numpad with both
<Tonio_> well, that was just a suggestion anyway :)
<Tonio_> another one Riddell, now that keep is in main, couldn't we think about replacing konserve by keep ?
<Tonio_> keep is more advanced, and developped especially for kubuntu ;)
<jpatrick> by our friend JRe 
<Riddell> sebas: magically that worked this time, I'm sure it didn't last time :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, konserve will be demoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: do you think we might be able to use Kerry?
<Tonio_> Mez: ping ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: go ahead and package it
<jpatrick> Riddell: tried but it fails on build 'configure' script
<jpatrick> building*
<jpatrick> I did 'autoconf'
<Riddell> what's the error?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/576885
<jpatrick> or is it made another way?
<Riddell> no idea at all
<jpatrick> I'll take a configure script from another kapp
<jpatrick> oh yes, it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: has a decision been taken between beagle and kat ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: which is where Kerry comes in
<Tonio_> jpatrick: this is why I asked
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> a few weeks ago, discussions where more over kat than beagle
<Riddell> Tonio_: neither
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, that clear :)
<Tonio_> locater is your friend :)
<Tonio_> enough to me at least
<jpatrick> I'm going to poke upstream about bad tarballs
<jpatrick> this thing's got more holes than Swiss cheese
<Riddell> hello faked 
<faked> hi all!
<faked> what is the (k)ubuntu-way to build kernel-modules (fglrx, nvidia...)? module-assistant does not work correctly to me
<faked> in dapper
<jpatrick> must be something horribly wrong http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/576904
<Riddell> faked: that's a user question, #kubuntu or #ubuntu (I also know nothing about building properietry linux modules)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I really like that metabar theme for kubuntu
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34127
<Tonio_> much better than the actual one
<Tonio_> may I include it ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick, faked any opinion ?
<faked> Tonio_: looks good
<jpatrick> Tonio_: that's the one I use
<Tonio_> jpatrick: there is no comparison possible with the actual one....
<Tonio_> I may work a bit on themes etc toonight
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpatrick> :)
<JRe> Tonio_: this theme is great :)
<Tonio_> JRe: that's my feeling too, so unless Riddell doesn't appreciate, I might replace the actual one
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> incinerator: going to edlug on thursday?
<incinerator> Ridell: yes
<incinerator> Riddell: yes
<jpatrick> now this is more like it: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/576921
<Riddell> incinerator: have I seen you there before?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what about porting this theme to amarok ?
<Tonio_> the actual kubuntu amarok theme is not very, very nice
<Tonio_> I don't understand why people who are contributing on kde-look do not ask us for integration........
<Tonio_> we need those contributions ;)
<jpatrick> I'm no artist
<Tonio_> jpatrick: that wasn't an asking for contribution, juste your opinion ;)
<Tonio_> I will do it
<jpatrick> how about: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33020
<apokryphos> eek, no; too OS X ee
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nice, but way too different from the reste of the distro
<Tonio_> I personally like coherence on the desktop
<Tonio_> then I'm changing everything ^^
* apokryphos likes http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30658
<Tonio_> apokryphos: same problem to me ;)
<Tonio_> what I appreciate in the metabar style is that it takes the basis of the wallpaper and kdm theme
<Tonio_> the amarok on the same way, and we will have something very "logic" in its theme
<apokryphos> sounds good
<jjesse_lunch> umm the ad that is on the top of that page is blocked by company filter as "adult material"
<jpatrick> lol
<apokryphos> hah
<Tonio_> jjesse_lunch: on kde-apps ?
<Tonio_> s/apps/look
<jjesse_lunch> Tonio_: on this link:http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30658
<Tonio_> jjesse_lunch: astonishing ;)
<jjesse_lunch> what is the add?
<Tonio_> jjesse_lunch: dunno, I use adblock + konq + pierceve filters :)
<Tonio_> never see any add while surfing
<jjesse_lunch> grin, just installed the filter so we are trying it out
<Tonio_> great news, we will (finally) get an official tarball to package openwengo ;)
<Tonio_> nice
<jpatrick> bit late
<Tonio_> jpatrick: indeed, but well, it will possible to package it for dapper+1 and provide a backport
<Tonio_> openwengo is really a great, great application for those who, like me, can't stand skype
<jpatrick> and the same with Kerry
<jpatrick> assuming it builds
* Tonio_ HATES skype
<Tonio_> I prefer windows........ can you imagin........
<jpatrick> you do?
<Tonio_> windows to skype ? definitly
<Tonio_> skype is actually killing the standard SIP in the professionnal voip world, like autocoms etc......
<Tonio_> replacing it by a crappy proprietary protocol
<Tonio_> the way it works is a SHAME
<Tonio_> they do mesh-networking
<Tonio_> which is really an horrible way to proceed
<Tonio_> to unsure good quality, skype is generally launched using strong priority over all other process (al list on windows)
<Tonio_> this application is a shame, really......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and I assume it contains crappy backdoors in some way....
<jpatrick> possibly
<Tonio_> jpatrick: never forget that the guys who are doing have are the responsible for kazaa.......
<jpatrick> Kazaa sucks
<Tonio_> kazaa and skype is the same devel team, and the same network technology.......;
<Tonio_> sucks
<jpatrick> yep
<kmon> hi
<jpatrick> hola kmon 
<Tonio_> but because people really seems to like what smells, skype is an incredible success while openwengo had problems to get known........
<kmon> hola jpatrick
<Tonio_> hi kmon
<kmon> hi Tonio_
<kmon> anyone here has tried playing with turbogears in dapper?
<kmon> I'm having a strange problem and I don't know if it's a bug in turbogears or kubuntu dapper....
<Tonio_> what is that turbogears ?
<kmon> it's a rapid web development plataform for python
<kmon> ala rails
<jpatrick> isn't that Ruby?
<kmon> nope
* jpatrick disliked Ruby abit
<kmon> turbogears is python
* jpatrick out(supper)
<kmon> how can I test if a file is utf8?
<Tonio_> ...........; we need to find a way to hide those default konq profiles
<nlindblad> evening
<jpatrick> good evening nlindblad 
<nlindblad> jpatrick: how's it going?
<jpatrick> fine
<nlindblad> jpatrick: gone to school this week?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> maybe in two days time
<nlindblad> how long since you did?
<jpatrick> one month
<nlindblad> you've missed alot then
<jpatrick> not entirely
<jpatrick> I asked my friends what work they had and did it
<nlindblad> good
<jpatrick> how did your patch come along?
<kmon> I have a problem with kate. I'm editing a xml file and copying and pasting code appears to messed up the encoding of the file. How can I see if that's true?
<nlindblad> well, the community reviewed it and I got a few ideas from some of the commentaries
<jpatrick> cool
<Tonio_> re
<Tm_T> Tonio_: kmenu can be simple: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/temp/kmenu-1.png
<Tm_T> I like
<Riddell> Tm_T: multiple layers are not simple
<Tm_T> Riddell: true
<Tm_T> but I find that simpler than "default"
<Tonio_> hum, not bad indeed, but I think I prefer the actual one
<Tm_T> :)
<Lure> I also think that more than two levels is too much
<Tm_T> yup, that is for people who don't really use kmenu
<Tm_T> like me
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you upload latest k-d-s ? if not please don't, I have new modifications to apply ;)
<jpatrick> ha
<Tm_T> in that rare occasion that I do use, I don't need everything there (but debian menu is good)
<Tonio_> I personally use quite exclusively katapult
<Tm_T> I use normal run dialog + terminals
<jpatrick> me too
<Tm_T> katapult is too... I feel it's limited
<Tonio_> the only problem with katapult is the delay to have new applications in
<Tonio_> apart from that, it is as simple as a launcher can be, and powerfull
<Lure> Tonio_, jpatrick: I still do not understand how to fix kubunto moodin image to match my LCD
<Tonio_> Lure: kdm theme or ksplash image ?
<jpatrick> anyone know where i can find katapult's svn/bzr?
<Lure> is this supposed to be done by k-d-s
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, not looked at it yet
<Lure> ksplash
<Riddell> jpatrick: I think it's in KDE now, ask Mez 
<Tonio_> Riddell: good :) keep the kdebase patch, but forget the k-d-s package, I will build a new one toonight
<jpatrick> ah, yes I remember now
<jpatrick> playground
<Tonio_> Lure: wxga screen ?
<Tonio_> 16/9 ?
<Lure> 1920x1200
<jpatrick> bug
<jpatrick> big*
<Lure> I get 1280x1024
<Mez> jpatrick, http://baz.thekatapult.org.uk/dev/
<Tonio_> what is the ratio ?
<Tonio_> ah.............;
<Tonio_> indeed
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't it stretched ?
<Lure> Yep - I tried to change Theme.rc, but does not seem to have effect
<Tonio_> on my laptop for example, I have 1280*800, and the image is stretched to fit the screen correctly
<jpatrick> Mez: cheers
<Lure> OK, I thought that Background-1920x1200.jpg should be used
<Tonio_> doesn't that work for you ?
<Lure> (it is there)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm gonna look at the package, but what is exactly your problem ?
<Tonio_> cause you didn't described it, and didn't answer my questions........
<Tonio_> Lure: I wanna help and correct the issue but I need informations
<Lure> I thought that moodin would use non-streched image if available and not strech it
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Lure> See /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu
<Tonio_> hum........; supposedly, this is how it should work in my dreams
<Lure> there is Background-*.jpg for differe resolution
<Tonio_> so in fact it stretches the 1280 1024 image and ignores the 1900*1200 one correct ?
<Lure> I thought that Theme.rc influences that, but it does not help here
<Lure> Yes.
<jpatrick> why can't we just use an svg background
<Tonio_> Lure: are you using a tool like 855resolution to set your resolution ?
<Lure> I tried to manually change Background and BaseResolution settings, but it did not help
<Riddell> moodin does weird things to the background sizes
<Tonio_> I in fact have the same problem than you but I assumed it was due to this......
<Lure> jpatrick: that would be nice, but not sure if moodin is able to display svg
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but there are several backgrounds, I need to investigate why it doesn't use the one depending the resolution
<Riddell> Tonio_: it does, but it shrinks it
<Riddell> or something
<Lure> Tonio_: what is 855resolution?
<Riddell> that's why I made the 1024 one 1200 wide
<Tonio_> Riddell: well there is a 1280*800 and it isn't used
<Tonio_> instead I have the 1024*768 stretched
<Tonio_> hum... need to investigate right now
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm quite certain it uses Background.jpg by default for everyone
<Riddell> I have a 1024 monitor and it displays the 1024 image but it needs to be 1200 wide to display correctly
<Riddell> also it caches in ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? wow strange
<Riddell> which confused me for a while
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, that is specified in Theme.rc, but it may be also hardcoded somewhere
<Tonio_> Lure: possibly yes, I'm investigating ;)
<jpatrick> TB about to start
<Lure> I will try tpo remove cache and see if it is recreated
<Tonio_> moodin bug maybe ?
<jpatrick> file it - and I'll poke upstream
<Riddell> yes, but I couldn't see anything wrong in the code
<Tonio_> jpatrick: need to be sure first ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: that's my job :)
<Tonio_> 2.Rename your resolution specific background(i.e Background-1600x1200.jpg) to Background.jpg
<Tonio_> argh.............
<Tonio_> it has to be done manually
<Lure> interesting - when a removed cache and change Theme.rc to 1920x1200 I got strange result
<Tonio_> so by default, the only one used will be Background.jpg, that's it
<Tonio_> damn........
<Lure> image is still stretched, but I would say to 4000x2000 or so....
<Lure> Dialog is far left (almost out of screen)
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway, the problem is that it isn't able to dynamically select the good image according to what I see
<jpatrick> Mez: it isn't getting any files...
<Lure> Yes, my question was if we could do fix this in k-d-s or similar
<Lure> similar as we fix font/DPI sizes
<Tonio_> Lure: did you read ReadMe.txt ?
<Lure> (if at all possible, of course ;-))
<Tonio_> there are instructions for >1280 users
<Lure> Yes, tried that, no effect (Add just seem to unpackage tar to dir)
<jpatrick> "an integer is required"
<Tonio_> Lure: well, via a postinst script maybe........
<jpatrick> I could do that
<Tonio_> but that will create another issue during the initial installation, because X isn't started then......
<Tonio_> Riddell: it should be possible to create a postinst script that will read xorg config and set the goof parameters no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: err, huh?
<Tonio_> as long as xorg is installed before k-d-s
<Tonio_> the problem is that the splash requires manual config actually
<Tonio_> so how to make it automatic ? that's the question :)
<Riddell> goof parameters?
<Tonio_> goof ? means ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: sounds tricky
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's what I'm asking you
<Tonio_> good parameters, sorry
<jpatrick> SVG background if possible
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's not (without coding it)
* jpatrick opens src
<Tonio_> jpatrick: svg background will cause the same problem in fact
<Tonio_> the only solution I see is a postconfig
<Lure> interesting is that moodin is aware of resultion as cache dir is named 1920x1200
<Lure> ;-)
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping? ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> quite forgot
<Tonio_> same for me ;)
<Lure> Background.jpg in cache is actualy none of the ones on source dir
<Lure> it is 2850x1406
<Lure> And this some kind of matches what I get
<Tonio_> hum..........
<Tonio_> Lure: once again, did you read the readme ????????
<Tonio_> ***Users of 1900x1200, 1600x1200 & 1440x900. 
<Tonio_> 3.In Theme.rc change 'BaseResolution =' to your monitors resolution. (This will prevent auto-scaling of background and fonts)
<Lure> Yes - I have renamed Background.jpg and change BaseResolution
<Tonio_> did you do this ?
<Tonio_> ok..........
<Tonio_> sounds bad
<Lure> I just do not do repackage and Add again, as this only unpackage
<Lure> I just change in-place
<Tonio_> Lure: so the background is supposedly the good onen base resolution is set
<Lure> It seems to have some effect (if I remove cache first), but not the expected one... :-(
<Tonio_> can you remove the cache entries and have a look at it ?
<Lure> I do rm -rf for whole Modin/kubuntu cache each try
<Lure> I will retry repackage + re-add just to be sure (I did that 2 days ago with no effect)
<Tonio_> lure okay
<Riddell> well done LaserJock 
<LaserJock> thanks, I was really nervous
<Tonio_> LaserJock: ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: no change - difference is that Added theme is installed in /.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<Lure> and not on global /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<Tonio_> that's normal :)
<Tonio_> but you still experience the same bug ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<Lure> maybe it is an issue of overwrite (re-add), however
<Tonio_> look at the comments........ you are not the only one unfortunatelly
<jpatrick> upstream bug
<Tonio_> well I can see a solution : stop using moodin and provide a standard but adapted from this theme splash
<Lure> true...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: more than that
<Tonio_> all moodin themes refer to a specific resolution
<Tonio_> the engine works like that
<Tonio_> so it cannot be used by default because we don't have an idea of the screen resol
<Riddell> _Sime: is editing DPI in the next displayconfig?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: we spent ages getting it in - can't pull out now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked about everywhere, I think we will not find any solution, because moodin themes generally require configuration reguarding to the resolution
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I understand, but it is not adapted to a default usage, what could we do ?
<Tonio_> there is no emergency, we can search a bit
<Lure> I think it is not end of world if we leave it as is until upstream fix
<Tonio_> jpatrick: look on kde-look, you'll see all moodin themes have those settings :
<Lure> It is just not standard kubuntu polish ;-
<jpatrick> I know
<Lure> ;=
<Tonio_> baseresolution
<Tonio_> means that you have to set parameters depending your resolution
<Tonio_> okay, there is a bug on big resolutions, and that could be resolved by patching moodin
<Tonio_> but what about stretched images ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: how evil
<Tonio_> I don't see an easy way to autoconfig this, except a very dirty kind of hack in startkde that would copy the theme in your profile and autoset resolutions
<Riddell> it can't be hard to find the screen width in the code though
<Riddell> I wonder why it reads it from the file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will investigate, but I'm quite certain we will have to come back to the old engine and adapt the theme (which can we done quite easilly)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am also concerned that it is not just image problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know
<jpatrick> without the pretty icons and effect
<Lure> there are many other numbers (icon positions) that would potentially also need to change
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree that moodin should be able to detect the resol, and select the good image
<Lure> see Theme.rc
<Tonio_> Lure: true
<Tonio_> there are lots of comments on that point too
<Tonio_> in fact in it's actual state, moodin requires a full manuall config for themes........
<Tonio_> so unless there is in a few days a new version with lots of improvements on that point, we may not be able to use it....... unless we find a dev to patch all moodin source ;)
<Lure> I would personally prefer simplier splash if it always looks good - I like the polish
<Tonio_> Lure: well the standard engine doesn't require background
<Tonio_> so there are no pbs on that point
<Tonio_> we loose effects, but that will work on ANY machine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I understand how it can affect you, but can we reasonnably release kubuntu with such a problem ?
<Lure> BTW - which one is used in Breezy?
<Tonio_> best would maybe be to keep moodin in main, poke upstream for improvements, and think about dapper+1 :)
<Tonio_> Lure: the engine ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: cache.cpp, scaler.cpp, thememoodin.cpp...
<Lure> engine and name - I do not recall how it looks like (I am more on Dapper these days -;-)
<Tonio_> lure wait
<jpatrick> Lure: there was no engine
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29410
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes there is one, but the default
<Lure> jpatrick: but it was still set in Desktop->Splash Screen?
<Tonio_> no effects, but absolutly no resolution dependancy, that's it's advantage........
<Lure> Tonio_: that was it!
<Tonio_> Engine = Default
<Tonio_> that's it........
<Tonio_> limited, but this engine doesn't depend on coords and resol
<Lure> "Default" splash is KDE 3.5 default on my system
<Tonio_> well, I will not touch anything for the moment and will investigate
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you too ?
<jpatrick> what?
<Tonio_> we take a few days to investigate and then decide
<Lure> Do you want I open a bug?
<Tonio_> but more than the bug, it is the dependance to the resolution parameters that are making me unsure at the moment.......
<jpatrick> yes, something I poke upstrean at
<Tonio_> changing this is not a very easy trick
<Tonio_> because it means that you release has many background as there are resolutions.........
<Tonio_> the default engine uses the kde wallpaper directly, which makie a hudge difference
<Lure> Tonio_: I would agree - probably lot's of effort for small improvement
<Tonio_> Lure: well, the adapted theme wouldn't be that different, but effects missing
<Tonio_> we have to reasonnable I think.......
<Tonio_> but I'll wait a bit in case we find a "magic solution"
<Tonio_> at the moment I have others themes to manage :)
<Tonio_> buttons can potentially be placed where they shouldn't too, it is a very common problem apparently
<Tonio_> everything is depending the resolution, even little images cause they have coords......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: may you ask to upstream is there is a way to avoid the resolution ?
<jpatrick> sure
<Tonio_> ideal would be no background in fact
<Tonio_> can moodin work without background
<jpatrick> No
<Tonio_> or with background and another big image on it, to prevent from stretching
<jpatrick> it's in the code
<Tonio_> stretching the background isn't a problem
<Tonio_> stretching the white square on the middle of the screen is one
<Tonio_> can that be another image ?
<robotgeek> some gradient maybe?
<jpatrick> if (bgImage.isEmpty())
<jpatrick> {
<jpatrick> KMessageBox::error(this, i18n("No background. Try to put a Background.jpg in theme folder"));
<jpatrick> }
<Tonio_> jpatrick: in fact background can be stretched, taht not a big issue
<Tonio_> the problem is that all themes I have seen have only background + little images
<Tonio_> can the white square be another image ?
<Tonio_> detached from the background ?
<jpatrick> white_square == Background.jgp ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: no
<Tonio_> ho you mean actually ?
<Tonio_> yes, actually, all the graphic part is background.jpg
<Tonio_> only little images (printer etc.....) are detached
<Tonio_> the problem is that stretching the background means stretching the square
<Tonio_> and getting potential problem with printer not at the good place etc........
<Tonio_> all moodin themes I have seen only have a background and that's all.......
<jpatrick> if (bgImage.isEmpty()) { return 0; }
<Tonio_> jpatrick: okay, but how do you display the white square ?
<Tonio_> I don't see any parameter for another image
<Tonio_> and how do we manage the little image position without coords
<Tonio_> hum......... sounds complicated to manage, really
<Lure> Tonio_: whitesquare is part of Background.jpg.
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I know, that's the problem
<Tonio_> stretching the bg=stretching the square
<Tonio_> unless we provide 50 backgrounds and a hack to autoselect the good one depending the resolution
<Lure> more than I think, it looks like streching may be a workaround for icon placement
<Tonio_> dirty method, the square should be independant from the background
<Lure> Icons are for sure on right location on my streched background image
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, logic, cause the placement is depending coords
<Tonio_> but there are several problems if you look on the kde-look page
<Tonio_> people had to change the coords for the images to feet nicely
<Tonio_> I should have looked at this before integrating it......... my fault
<Tonio_> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I can't integrate the metabar theme too...........
<Tonio_> bad day
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I won't add that too......
<Tonio_> tables are fixed width, so depending the font config or the langage, there might be text outside the table......
<_Sime> can people here tell me if "sudo xresprobe dummy" outputs reasonable resolutions that match thier hardware?
<_Sime> I'm doing some work on guidance/displayconfig.
<robotgeek> _Sime: +1
<Riddell> wow, what did that just do?
<Lure> _Sime: not for me - just empty fields (id:, res:, freq:) and disptype:lcd/lvds
<Riddell> >sudo xresprobe dummy
<Riddell> Password:
<Riddell> id:
<Riddell> res:
<Riddell> freq:
<Riddell> disptype: lcd/lvds
<Lure> It also switches to text screen temporary - very strange
<robotgeek> _Sime: however, i remember running dpkg-reconfiure pretty recently
<_Sime> Lure: that is wierd.
<_Sime> have you guys got laptops or ???
<Lure> I am using fglrx driver
<Riddell> _Sime: yes
<Lure> Yep: HP Compaq nw8240
<Riddell> _Sime: all blank fields on my desktop machine
<_Sime> what is the native resolution?
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/577310
<Lure> 1920x1200
<_Sime> some laptops have weird ass resolutions these days.
<robotgeek> _Sime: mine is a laptop, but connected to external display
<_Sime> robotgeek: 1280x1024 is your laptop screen?
<Lure> _Sime: high-res display is really cool
<robotgeek> _Sime: no, it is connected to an external monitor
<robotgeek> the laptop screen is "disabled"
<_Sime> robotgeek: what is your laptop's normal / panel res?
<robotgeek> _Sime: lemme hunt :)
<robotgeek> _Sime: looks like 1024 x 768
<Lure> _Sime: why do you not use xdpyinfo and dimensions for getting resolution?
<_Sime> Lure: xdpyinfo tells you the current res, not the native res of the monitor.
<Lure> true
<_Sime> there is a bug report on launchpad, and someone says that they have a native res of 1280x1040(!)
<allee> Riddel, Tonio_, raphink, jpatrick et al: Please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet and let me know anything wrong/missing or if there should be more.  If it's okay/enough I dare to apply for membership at next CC in a week.
<Lure> _Sime: fglrx is able to autodetect display resolution: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/577321
<Riddell> allee: looks good
<Lure> _Sime: BTW - do you need more info for bug 32915 (Display applet _getGfxCard error)
<Tonio_> allee: nice ;)
<Riddell> allee: I'll definatly support you
<Tonio_> allee: same ;)
<allee> Riddell, Tonio_ : thx for checking.  Will you be around next CC?
* allee add this name ...
<Tonio_> allee: sure !
<Lure> allee: I would support you, but not member (you made me understand DPI) ;-)
<jpatrick> allee: looks good and sorry I can't go (damn school)
<allee> Lure: this makes me proud
<_Sime> Lure: I've fixed a lot of bugs lately. Just give in another test once the update is out (later this week). then we'll have another look.
<robotgeek> jpatrick: you can always leave testimonials :)
<jpatrick> I'm doing that
<Tonio_> allee: I have to ask for uvh exception, will do toonight
<Lure> _Sime: will do - thanks
<allee> jpatrick: np.  I hope 'damn' work will _require_ my attention during meeting :(
<jpatrick> if I could you have my support
<Riddell> allee: I'll be in london with sabdfl, so I should think so
<jpatrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnetTestimonials ?
<robotgeek> subpage would be better, IMO
<jpatrick>  /Testimonials
<robotgeek> +1
<allee> jpatrick: search wiki work testimonials find Testimonials/*.  Checking their contents
<jpatrick> something about MP3s...
<allee> jpatrick: not Testimonials is not a good place: Testimonials are people saying they really really like Ubuntu and it has changed their life!
<jpatrick> I can't find any
<allee> looks like 'subpage' like robotgeek is best
<jpatrick> now what to write....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would like to patch kdebase in order not to install all those generic profiles
<Tonio_> "kubuntu web" and "kubuntu file manager" are probably enought
<Tonio_> cause actually you get a big list of profiles to choose by default when loading or saving one
<Tonio_> is that okay for you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I would worry that people who use them would miss them
<Tonio_> hum......indeed... the problem is that the big majority isn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not splitting in another package ?
<Tonio_> konqueror-default-profiles
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> I got a few complains about that
<Tonio_> people asking "why are there kubuntu profiles diplucating generic ones
<Tonio_> duplicating
<Tonio_> people who want them can find the package, and we can document this in the kubuntu documentation, no ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i can document konqueror --profiles if you need it
<Tonio_> robotgeek: well the package is that if accepted, we first need the modify kdebase package ;)
<jpatrick> allee: who should I ask to get kmplayer in Debian?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i already have Settings -> Load View Profile?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I'm talking about not having those profiles installed by default in fact, but sepe
<Tonio_> aseparate in another package
<robotgeek> Tonio_: it's pretty hidden away even now, why bother?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hum...... because I'm a stupid perfectionnist ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: :)
<allee> jpatrick: If your commit/maintain kmplayers/debian dir in alioth pkg-kde/kde-extra repo.  We can ask Mark Purcell.  If not ...
<robotgeek> just keep me in the loop, i will document it Tonio_ 
<jpatrick> allee: how do I go about that.....
<allee> debian-mentor will the right address.  You can try #debian-qt-kde too, but they are pretty busy ...
<Lure> I agree with Tonio_: simplicity is better and having more here is just questionable
<jpatrick> I'm registered at debian-mentor
<Tonio_> Riddell: what embarrased me is that there is no way to remove them once for all......
<allee> jpatrick: well, upload to debian, mean commitment to manage it: handling/fixing bugs in debian BTS, uploadin new version
<Tonio_> I personnaly use many profiles, like ftp etc... and it is a pain having them with those 6 default......
<jpatrick> allee: I know
<Tonio_> allee, jpatrick, any opinion ?
<robotgeek> i use only one, so +1 Tonio_ 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: remove them? install rm -f profiles/*
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and update kde and have them back ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe you should package your personal profiles for others to use... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that those defaut one will still set in the profiles list
<Tonio_> and I haven't been able to find a way to hide them
<robotgeek> Tonio_: werent they hidden in breezy?
<Lure> true - you cannot delete them...
<Tonio_> robotgeek: they are
<Tonio_> I mean, "kde developpers", is that of any use ?
<robotgeek> why can't we have it the way it was in breezy?
<Tonio_> of "simple browser" and "tabbed browser", what for when you have "kubuntu web"
<Tonio_> there is no reason to have them, really
<jpatrick> mv default.profile .default.profile ?
<danimo> who is in charge for thg+
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I know how to remove them
<danimo> who is in charge for the display config stuff
<danimo> (python, called from system settings)
<Tonio_> I'm searching a way to have them removed eventually by default
<jpatrick> _Sime: ?
<Lure> danimo: _Sime?
<jpatrick> sebas: ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about profiles in a separate package + doc ?
<Tonio_> 3 web profiles in the list are simply stupid, really
<danimo> _Sime: ping?
<Riddell> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, if we try to have a logic and optimised desktop, I don't see the need of three web profiles who duplicates themselves......
<Tonio_> "kde developpment"..... who will use that ?
<Tonio_> I mean, splitting is very easy to do, so why not ? ^^
<Lure> I think these profiles are abused for KDE specific bookmarks here...
<jpatrick> allee: can I register at alioth?
<Tonio_> each time I want to load a profile I have to search in the list because of those unusefull ones
<Tonio_> allee: I know you are using profiles too, so what is your feeling ?
<allee> Tonio_: simple browser and tabbed browing are not needed.  MC profile. I don't know. _When_ it supports same shortcut as mc, it maybe useful.  'kde development' can go to kdelibs-dev or dropped
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't see the need for konqueror profiles at all :)
<Riddell> but people demand them
<robotgeek> Riddell: i've answered questions for people who read Konqueror's handbook asking for the "mc" profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: they demand the functionnality, yes
<Tonio_> that's why I insisted to have it back
<Tonio_> but I'm not sure they are using the default one
<Tonio_> generally, they do personnal with sets of pages loaded by default
* robotgeek deletes the "KDE Development" profile
<Tonio_> allee: so your opinion is that on the default desktop, perhaps not having them would be cleaner ?
<robotgeek> err, tried to
<Lure> Tonio_: can we move them from global to user (in order to be able to remove manually)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Lure> :-(
<Tonio_> they are installed in /usr/shre by default and the ones sitting in your profile are copies of those ones
<Tonio_> there is no way to hide them as far as I know, so that's why to me, the bast solution would be a separate package :)
<Tonio_> for the "rare" people wanting them
<allee> Tonio_: I doubt that they are useful.
<allee> Tonio_: so removing  simple browser and tabbed browing is no loss
<Tonio_> allee: true, and according to me kde developpers, don't need a profile ;)
<Tonio_> maybe mc can be of any use
<Tonio_> but globally, they will certainly disturb users more than be of any help.........
<allee> Tonio_: well, KDE development can be a nice start.  but for new developers -> kdelibs-dev?  But it should be more visible for new developers.  So with kdelibs-dev installed,  maybe on about: page.
<Tonio_> hum, why not indeed......
<Tonio_> allee: anyway, if I was a developper wanted to contribute to kde, I would go kde.org :)
<allee> Hmm, maybe a 'helping Kubuntu' profile on homepage would be better ;)  Link to kubuntu homepage, kubuntu wiki, lauchpad bug search, forum(?) ...
<Tonio_> allee: why not :)
<robotgeek> allee: that would probably also help the OEM's
<robotgeek> they can create their own profile :)
<Tonio_> allee: I may just ask to the next meeting
<Tonio_> event if not possible, juste to get the global feeling
<Lure> allee: why not put this to default home page (About Kubuntu) - it will also work with Firefox
<Lure> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<allee> Tonio_: ah, that the defaults, never saw it, yet.   Hmm, IMHO this page should point to usefull Kubuntu resources, not explain kubuntu (should be move to 'more about kubuntu' page ;)
<danimo> Riddell: can you add a fix to displayconfig?
<danimo> Riddell: not sure if it's correct, but otherwise it won't come up here
<Tonio_> alle good point
<Riddell> danimo: sure
<Riddell> _Sime: ^^
<Riddell> 22:38 < Riddell> danimo: sure
<_danimo> Riddell: cool, in site-packages, go to displayconfigabstraction.py (or their respective source)
<_danimo> Riddell: in like 262, text can appearantly be null, hence the correct line is
<_danimo> if pic_device.text and ....
<_danimo> pci_device even
<allee> Tonio_: hmmm, about homepage.  I usually google, or go to a page and fire a search.  If this is not uncommon, so maybe a homepage with just ...
<Tonio_> allee: well I don't know I must say....
<Tonio_> no opinion on that point
<allee> google web: with search field,   next a way to search kubuntu wiki,  and at top or buttom, a row of links to homepage, wiki, forum, report/search bugs, ...
<allee> afair firefox has only google on it's homepage.  An additional bit more kubuntu specific search feature + links seem nevertheless okay :)
<Tonio_> allee: interesting ;)
<Tonio_> keep that for the meeting ;)
<_Sime> _danimo: send me an email (simon@simonzone.com). I'm going to bed now. :)
<_danimo> _Sime: ok
<allee> Tonio_: This is just what _I_ would find a useful homepage.  maybe other can imagine their favorite homepage too ...
<freeflying-ibook> morning all
<Tonio_> allee: anyway, I like the idea ;)
<Riddell> danimo: committed to svn
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: good evening ;)
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: is skim ok ?
<allee> Tonio_: as a meeting topic we would need some more input.  So people have time to think about it.  
<Tonio_> allee: true
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: just looking at it now
<Tonio_> spleeping time ;)
<Tonio_> nite all
<allee> nite Tonio_ 
<freeflying-ibook> night Tonio_
<Tonio_> allee: I missed the uvf exception, sorry !!!!!!!!!!
<Lure> Tonio_: bye - I will also go now
<Tonio_> allee: will do tomorrow morning
<allee> nite Lure 
<allee> Tonio_: :)
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: doesn't skim need im-switch?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: pitti add im-switch to language-pack-zh/ko/ja
<_danimo> _Sime: done
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: but why would you want to have skim without im-switch?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell:skim will be installed defaulty ,and some language package depend on im-switch , so I think it needn't depend on it 
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: why does 10_correct_includedir_in_skim-pc.dpatch start with "10"?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-26
<Riddell> manchicken: hi
<manchicken> Howdy
<manchicken> Got time for a little /msging?
<manchicken> I know you've got that fosdem thingy going on.
<nixternal> woo Riddell! I have been reading about it over at the dot and planet.kde, fosdem looks like it was pretty good
<Riddell> I'm going to sleep for a week now
<Riddell> it was pretty tireing
<ryanakca> sounds fun 
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Hopefully UDS will be like that.
<manchicken> In conferences like that, if it's easy to get back to your room then you could have been more productive ^_^
<manchicken> Or you haven't been drinking enough after supper.
<Riddell> well UDS is just ubuntu
<manchicken> Was fosdem more wide-reaching?
<Riddell> but fosdem is all of free software, all at once
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> there's 12 tracks of talks going on at any one time
<manchicken> I know they have a lot more conferences in Europe for Free software than they do here.
<Riddell> and the trick is to manage to get away from the ones your know like KDE and find projects you don't know so you can see how other people work
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> I'm gonna be telecommuting permanently, so I could definitely use some more practice.
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to beef up my home office considerably.
<manchicken> Like... buying a phone and a table.  heh.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Hello
* ryanakca should really get around to writing that KMail + gpg-agent  HOWTO...
<ryanakca> that way I can follow it when I forget how to set it up 
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> !freedroid
<ubotu> freedroid: A clone of Paradroid - a strategic shoot-em up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2+cvs040112-1 (edgy), package size 134 kB, installed size 312 kB
<DaSkreech> !freedroid feisty
<ubotu> freedroid: A clone of Paradroid - a strategic shoot-em up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2+cvs040112-1 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 312 kB
<DaSkreech> What!
<DaSkreech> Wait :)
<DaSkreech> !find freedroid
<ubotu> Found: freedroid, freedroid-data
<DaSkreech> Hmm no freedroidRPG
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<ryanakca> Anybody having trouble updating artwork on an iPod with amarok? Amarok tells me it's updated/transfered, but when I disconnect, I don't see it
<ryanakca> hey bddebian, yuriy
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<yuriy> hey ryanakca
<yuriy> hmm always read that as ryanacka before
<ryanakca> lol
<yuriy> ryanakca: no i'm not having trouble with it, i don't have such an evil device ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yo
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Sup?
<DaSkreech> !atlantik feisty
<ubotu> atlantik: KDE client for Monopoly-like network games. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 377 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<DaSkreech> Strange the version i kurrently have is 0.7.5 They must have done a hell of a lot of development
<DaSkreech> http://canllaith.org/?p=28
<DaSkreech> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<Hobbsee> good :)
<nixternal> boo
<Hobbsee> trying to figure otu deliveries and rain
<Hobbsee> nixternal: BOO!!!!
<nixternal> hiya kubuntueros
<nixternal> ahhhh!@!@!#
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell is around
* DaSkreech kicks nixternal
<nixternal> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Is he at FOSDEM?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I poked you hours ago!
<nixternal> he is sleeping right now
<nixternal> you did?
<DaSkreech> and Hobbsee breathes in here and you wake up
<nixternal> so did about 50 other people, so I may have overlooked it
<nixternal> I have been cleaning up after an ice storm, then a snow storm, then another ice storm, then 2 or 3 more snow storms, and a small thunderstorm in between
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Nice tropical home huh?
<nixternal> and now we are currently getting another inch or 2 of snow
<nixternal> hah, one of these days I will live in Mexico
* nixternal can't wait
<DaSkreech> Or mexico will move to you one of the two
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: heh
<nixternal> heh
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: heh?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hehing the heh?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: at him waking up at me breathing
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Well I only use evidence presented
<nixternal> I must say, Kivio sucks for flow charting
<nixternal> Connecting is a pita
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: heh
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> Well nixternal and jjesse were ignoring me so I'm peeved
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> Ah well Book is shipping off tomorrow
<nixternal> I swore jjesse told me the freeze wasn't for a couple of weeks
<DaSkreech> He might have. I don't know. He told me he had to get it off by Monday
<DaSkreech> I don't know if the freeze is monday I sure hope not cause he had huge sections unwritten and incorrect
<DaSkreech> draft 0.0.1 alpha maybe?
<nixternal> hopefully
<yuriy> what happened to the always use this action for this type of file option?
<nixternal> there is a LOT of missing information
<yuriy> nixternal: hmm i rather liked kivio actually. my roommate was impressed by it :D
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Has anyone seen the Gnome Screensaver in Feisty?
<nixternal> wth is GNOME? :)
<DaSkreech> It's this evil european thing
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> But the screensaver is envious
<DaSkreech> When you do a preview of the screensaver you can press a next button  to see the next one in the list
<yuriy> neat
<yuriy> but you still can't actually configure the screensaver can you
<DaSkreech> Nope Gnome is silly
<DaSkreech> Course KDE did take out the one part of xscreensaver I love
<DaSkreech> Did Kubuntu take screensavers out?
<yuriy> hmmm?
<DaSkreech> Just looked in the screensaver dialog. It looks sparse
<yuriy> i have screensavers.. though i guess that's not an indicator of much..
<DaSkreech> How many per category?
<yuriy> oh whoa you're right
<yuriy> all the openGL ones are still there, but the rest only have 2-3
<yuriy> oh well why run a screensaver without opengl prettiness
<DaSkreech> No drivers?
<lotusleaf> there are extra screensavers to install
<lotusleaf> search in adept/synaptic whatever for screensaver
<DaSkreech> CD space?
<DaSkreech> !find screensaver
<ubotu> Found: gnome-screensaver, kscreensaver, kscreensaver-xsavers, screensaver-default-images, xscreensaver (and 6 others)
<DaSkreech> It looks like some screensavers are really made just for KDE
<yuriy> maybe kscreensaver-xsavers was installed before
<yuriy> DaSkreech: have you seen the fireworkgs GL screensaver? it shoots up stuff like kde icons and text
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> yuriy: checked the config for it?
<yuriy> no, why?
<DaSkreech> You can add in new fireworks
<DaSkreech> Ooooer
<DaSkreech> pretty sexy
<DaSkreech> We should have this one on by default
<DaSkreech> Well good night all
<yuriy> night DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> yuriy: tried the new fireworks? add some bang to the show
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: did you commit the guidance fix to svn ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I can prepapre a package
<Jucato> Tonio_: hi! just wanted to as if it would be possible to make the ActionList: viewmode_toolbar an actual item under the "Available actions" column?
<Jucato> because if it has been removed (like when customizing the toolbar), there's no way to get it back (unless you know the exact entry in konq-kubuntu.rc
<Tonio_> Jucato: you can! it is in the options of the menubar
<Jucato> ooh where?
* Jucato is getting blind
<Tonio_> if you customize the toolbar, you get the button...
<Tonio_> I don't know exactly where, but I know it's in, since that's the way I configured it for kds defaults
<Jucato> Tonio_: for example, I right-click on the toolbar -> Configure Toolbar -> put the actionlist item from the Current Actions to Available Actions,  it won't show up in Available Actions... at least not on Edgy...
<Tonio_> ah ! viewmode toolbar ! sorry I was on something else :)
<Tonio_> I don't think it is possible to add toolbars to those lists, but I'll have a look
<Jucato> ah so that single button is actually a whole toolbar?
<Jucato> hmm... interesting... :)
<Tonio_> which button ?
<Tonio_> you never talked about a button :)
<Tonio_> I'm lost sorry...
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> yes, okay
<Jucato> hm... I thought you were the one that patched Konqueror so that the 3 view mode buttons would be a single one
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> no that's a button, but not a standard one
<Tonio_> technically it is a toolbar, since the default is 3 buttons
<Jucato> ah. it's probably too late for feisty anyway. but thought you'd like to know that once it's gone, it's gone :)
<Tonio_> I patched to get them merged, but I'd like to get that patch removed.... needs debatting
<Tonio_> yes I know that's an issue
<Tonio_> but that's kde defaults issue....
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> and no I don't think that's too late, that's not a spec.... that's really hackish, so I'd like to get that removed...
<Jucato> ah so we're going back to the 3 view mode buttons?
<Tonio_> I'd like too
<Jucato> O.o
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Riddell> Lure: we have to get rid of konqueror not talking to websites if network manager isn't being used
<Riddell> it doesn't do anything user friendly, it just has the same error message as if the web server is broken
<mhb> Riddell: happens only when knetworkmanager is used but no connection found, right?
<Riddell> mhb: well, when knetworkmanager is loaded
<Riddell> but i've decided not to use it because it's not showing the network I know exists
<mhb> Riddell: that's what I meant. More apps behave like konqueror in this manner
<Riddell> there's just no advantage to it
<Hobbsee> yay, Riddell is here.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i tried to test the dist-upgrader, btw.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what happened?
* Hobbsee grabs logs for hte error message
<Hobbsee> Riddell: couldnt connect to the display 0:0, iirc
<Lure> Riddell: they have same problem in gnome :-(
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that n-m is not aware of static interfaces
<Lure> Riddell: I am testing version of n-m that shows all interfaces, but it has side effects :-(
<Lure> Riddell: you should talk with seb128 how they plan to address it for gnome
<Lure> Riddell: re digikam> can we push libkexiv2 source package in Feisty on fast track as it is just code moved out of digikam into separate library?
<Lure> Riddell: or we need to go standard way (FFe/UVFe for universe, MIR...)
<jeroenvrp> wow
<jeroenvrp> feisty is fast
<jeroenvrp> even with the new eye-candy
<jeroenvrp> good work folks
<jeroenvrp> allthough I don't like all new eye-candy
<Hobbsee> oh?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: the blue stripe on top of the active tab - the blue scroll bars (I like it to blend with the rest) - the blue columns-headers seems over the top for me - for the rest great
<jeroenvrp> but all is my opinion
* Jucato thinks he means the Polyester widget style
<Hobbsee> ah
<jeroenvrp> huh?
<jeroenvrp> I had plastik
<Jucato> oh...
<jeroenvrp> how can that be changed
<jeroenvrp> what is the default?!
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: what is the feisty default style?!
<Jucato> Polyester
<jeroenvrp> oh
<jeroenvrp> than I have the righ tone
<jjesse> monring
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<toma> sebas: thats a really useless post !
<sebas> toma: Right, mine, too :D
<toma> ;-)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> does the current character for password boxes have code U+2219 ?
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Hey hey
<DaSkreech> Blue scroll bars?
<sebas> Do more people here see flickering when hovering the location bar and there's a URL in it?
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: if it flickers on my PC, I don't notice that? :P
<sebas> Why not?
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: may be it flickers faster than my monitor's refresh rate?
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<sebas> It's gotta be *very* low to not see that then
<bddebian> Heya
<sebas> It gets repainted but doesn't seem to be double-buffered though
<DaSkreech> jjesse: ping
<sebas> Hm, same on Edgy, it doesn't seem to be a regression then
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: it's very strange if everything except only location bar with URL is double-buffered
<sebas> Well, Qt3 doesn't double-buffer by default
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: X Window should double-buffer. else EVERYTHING would flicker
<DaSkreech> Riddell: By what measuring stick is katapult an advanced users tool?
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: because not everyone can use parachute?
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: that's parakhute :)
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: and almost nobody even knows what's a parakhute :))
<jjesse> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> jjesse: how goes the book?
<DaSkreech>  Today is the deadline right?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: good yeah today is the day
<jjesse> screen shots today
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech>  you got your insert here things cleaned up?
<dinosaur-rus> who sent CTCP VERSION request to me?
<Jucato> you can check see who sent the request
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Want to send me the text while you take shotties so I can review quickly?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: my IRC client says "CTCP VERSION reply sent to freenode-connect: ...", but I can't believe that the server is so curious :)
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: freenode sends that once in a while, specially during server problems
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: ohh..
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: statistics of IRC clients used on freenode?
<DaSkreech> I think 100% of them are connected
<dinosaur-rus> what character is used for password boxes? U+2219?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I would download the source to kdebase, and check that... I honestly don't know.
<jjesse> DaSkreech: not yet
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Well I can read it without the screenshots :) Parallelization
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_ omg that'd be searching a needle in a haystack :)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: well, If you find the original article where the first finding was posted, and crosscheck that with the source, I think should easily find it
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: you should ask danimo, since it is his patch.
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: is that his full nick?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_ isn't small dot Kubuntu-specific, is it? AFAIK vanilla KDE stays with big circle...
<Jucato> yes
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato thx
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I'm looking at the patches now ..
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: oh I don't think you should spend your time by doing something exclusively for me :P
<_StefanS_>  dinosaur-rus: dont worry I wont , I have to do some regular work :)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_>  dinosaur-rus: couldn't find it at first glance
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: well, I just wanted to suggest U+2022 as it's something between small dot and big circle. I guess it should look better.
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I know there has been alot of discussions regarding the size of those dots... you might want to talk to Riddell, or Tonio_ about the decisions made there
* dinosaur-rus pokes Riddel
* dinosaur-rus pokes Riddell
<_StefanS_> you should ping him
* dinosaur-rus shoots at Riddell with rubber bullets :)
* sebas thinks that discussing the size of the bullets if a waste of time.
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: make that configurable?
<sebas> That's even worse.
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: you should only poke once, not twice within a one minute interval
<Jucato> might also be better if you left a message instead
<sebas> "Make it configurable" is often the poor reaction to "I'm too dumb to make a sensible default"
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: in the first poking I made a typo in his nick
<sebas> Really, noone wants a configuration dialogue cluttered with this kind of nonsense.
<DaSkreech> sebas: I'd only want it configurable if I can change them to whatever I want. Not just little blobs
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: regarding to kubuntu-devel mailing list people don't like big circles nor small dots
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: that might be nice
<sebas> Misinterpretation, *some* people don't have better things to do than bikeshedding.
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: make a poll?
<sebas> No, make something default and cut the crap.
<sebas> No more time-wasting on that.
<sebas> It's plain ridiculous.
* DaSkreech agrees with sebas. Its' not a lot of time. 
<DaSkreech> Plus if you are going to make it configurable you'd have to go more whole hoggish which means you still have to come up with a good default. so you are back to here
<Jucato> what's the big fuss about something you don't actually need to read, and only see for a flash?
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: so why not to stick on something "not too big and not too small"?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's distracting
<DaSkreech> plus it may go against Kubuntu Code
<Jucato> which is?
<sebas> Ignoring common sense is against ... common sense.
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: then what was the reason for changing big dot to small one?
<DaSkreech> People with disabilites should be able to use the system easily (too small is bloody hard to read) while looking pretty too big is garish
<Jucato> dunno. didn't even know they changed it :D
<dinosaur-rus> :)
* sebas reminds that font size is configurable already.
<dinosaur-rus> sebas: increase font just to get bigger dots? it's even crazier than discussing what's better :P
<Jucato> the point DaSkreech was making was accessibility.
<Jucato> and people with those problems would be using bigger fonts anyway
<sebas> No, that's for visually disabled people. If they can't see those dots, they're unlikely that they can read any letter.
<DaSkreech> Well when you have small dots and aer trying to count them to see how many letters you have typed already they start to dance in front of your eyes
* sebas goes back to work.
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: dancing dots are Kubuntu's easter egg :))
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: undocumented feature :))
* dinosaur-rus suggests to stop that useless discussion
<jjesse> for taking screenshots for the chpater, the upgrade manager still shows the release notes mentioning feisty is still alpha, is there a way to get a screenshot of that w/ finial release notes?
<dinosaur-rus> jjesse: final release'll be in April ;)
<jjesse> i know, i'm just curiosu if there is a way i can chagne
<jjesse> soemthign so it doesn't say alpha release or test release
<dinosaur-rus> jjesse: IIRC the upgrade manager (if you're talking about what is at http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade) is Python script, so it shouldn't be hard
<dinosaur-rus> to change that message
<jjesse> dinosaur-rus: yes that's what i'm looking
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Oh can I still send in my recipe?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: sure
* Jucato wonders if it's too late to modify/add Konqueror's Web Shortcuts to include help.ubuntu.com/community searches
<Lure> Jucato: it is never too late if you are a friend of Tonio_ ;-)
<Jucato> hehe I think I've poked Tonio too many times :D
<Jucato> Lure: maybe I can apply to be your friend too when I go to -motu and ask dozens of questions hehe :)
<Lure> Jucato: Tonio_ really likes to do this kind of "final touches" to Kubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> ohh, is it really necessary to do so many steps to upgrade Edgy to Feisty? I made that in easier way :)
<DaSkreech> dinosaur-rus: It's one line
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: I'm talking about steps described at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: those steps are for testing "the new Kubuntu Dist Upgrade tool"... not sure if those will be the same steps when actually upgrading (w/ or w/o the upgrade tool)
* DaSkreech waves at yuriy
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: ah... ok
<jjesse> DaSkreech: will you get that recipe to my by tonight
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I'll send it now
* jjesse is flying for about 5 hours this afternoon
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: actually they don't worry me as I've upgraded to Feisty when it got to Herd 3 stage :)
<yuriy> mornin DaSkreech
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: ah, you probably missed one of the highlights of Feisty :)
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: what exactly?
<Jucato> the upgrade tool
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: hehe, I don't care of it :)
<DaSkreech> I don't get it. how can you miss that?
<jjesse> the upgrade manager you have to add Riddell's repositories in order for it to work
<DaSkreech> It's not like the majority of people moving to Feisty will use it
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> they will, that's the whole point
<nixternal> ooh, 1.6.2 is out for KOffice
<nixternal> hiya jjesse, Riddell, DaSkreech, Jucato, and everyone else watching :)
<Jucato> hi nixternal!!!
<DaSkreech> It's in edgy already?
<yuriy> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> yuriy: the dist upgrade tool?  instructions are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade#
<Riddell> they're a bit out of date
<yuriy> by adding the repo or will it be put into edgy when feisty comes out?
<Riddell> yuriy: it'll be in edgy-updates
<yuriy> oh nice
<nixternal> I have 2 annoying bugs I believe with Feisty. 1) sometimes when I type it acts like I am holding down a key and it repeats and 2) KNetworkManager requires me to shutoff my wifi connection prior to logon and then turn it back on immediately after logging in
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<DaSkreech> Can We do anything above Wep for Wireless?
<Riddell> above wep?
<Riddell> nixternal: I have 1) all the time
<Riddell> nixternal: benc also has it, so I'm hoping it'll get fixed
<jjesse> i have 1 as well
<jjesse> but i just tought it was my vm
<DaSkreech> Security wise? WPA ?
<jdong> NetworkManager does WPA out of the box
<DaSkreech> ok. Someone was blogging that it doesn't
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: we had a stupid "password box character" discussion here, where I suggested U+2022 as a compromiss between small dots and big circles
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: I don't want another endless holy war, just said my suggestion/opinion :))
<Riddell> I've no idea where that's defined, if it is
<n8k99> dinosaur-rus: i think that is in the theme polyester when you switch themesit goes back to *
<jdong> DaSkreech: it doesn't always work with every card....
<jdong> some cards are flakey
<DaSkreech> jdong: as per driver situation?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Are we taking kate out of Kubuntu?
<dinosaur-rus> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> They are taking it out of kdebase
<jjesse> what are they using instead?
<DaSkreech> kwrite
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no we're not
<DaSkreech> Oh by what measure is katapult an application for advanced users?
<Riddell> people have to know the application names and be prepared to type them
<Riddell> it's not on the same level as autoconf, just a step above the normal application menu
<DaSkreech> And that's more difficult than knowing where it is in the menu?
<Riddell> yes it is
<DaSkreech> How?
<DaSkreech> all I have to know is the name of the app
<DaSkreech> in some cases not even that
<DaSkreech> I just have to know word processor
<DaSkreech> Or web browser
<DaSkreech> You can't honestly think that typing digikam is harder than hunting around for it in Multimedia
<n8k99> DaSkreech: it not teh typing, its teh remebering when there are several apps that do the same thing
<DaSkreech> n8k99: I'm not arguing that katapult is replacing the kmenu I'm saying it's easier to use once you know the name of the application. Easier even than the k-menu
<DaSkreech> and is more useful to newbies
<n8k99> DaSkreech: i don't disagree with you
<DaSkreech> It's the same reason why in windowsXP once you have found an application it sticks to the menu because it's easier than going through the menu
<n8k99> and wish that it had some more functionality like Quicksilver does
<DaSkreech> That's being worked on :)
<Jucato> n8k99: it has lots of plugins now... and more are coming :)
<n8k99> great!
<DaSkreech> n8k99: What quicksilver thing do you miss as a matter of polling
<n8k99> append text
<DaSkreech> ah that would be a plugin
<n8k99> it'd be really great if it ould append text into knotes
<DaSkreech> I'd love if it could show text floating on the screen but that's really a KDE issue
<n8k99> could
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'll make a note of that
<Jucato> knotes? baskets!! :D
<Jucato> j/k
<DaSkreech> well in reality it would be sweet if most kapps could drop some functionality if they wanted into katapult
<wahle> hey, anyone have any problems with the updates today removing kubuntu-desktop and apt-updater, etc etc?
<Riddell> wahle: no, what updated?
<wahle> dunno
<blackmoon> hi, i've found a non critical bug (but i don't know if this can be callled bug) in amd64 dvd. the kubuntu logo at startup (in live mode) is flat and 8-bit color, and not like the jelly bright on 32-bit version... i've thested on diferent amd64 machines but with same result...
* apokryphos gives Riddell a wave 8)
<wahle> did an update today and it removed a bunch of packages including kubuntu-desktop
<wahle> then i didn't have the graphical installer anymore (i forgot what it is called) and so i went and installed aptitude and tried to install kubuntu-desktop and it gives me a dependency error that says . . .
<wahle> adept-* depends on libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.52 [UNAVAILABLE] 
<Riddell> wahle: edgy or feisty?
<Riddell> hola apokryphos
<Riddell> blackmoon: that's deliberate
<wahle> Riddell: feisty
<wahle> Riddell: any ideas?
<yuriy_> k-d-s still not overwriting kdmrc :(
<Riddell> wahle: I confirm, maybe we need to recompile adept
<Riddell> yuriy_: why should it?
<yuriy_> Riddell: the kubuntu theme config was moved into k-d-s instead of a patch to kdm, but since then the theme hasn't been showing up
<wahle> Riddell: so just wait a few days and it should be fixed?
<wahle> Riddell: hopefully :)
<DaSkreech> hail the manchicken
<manchicken> Damn right hail the manchicken :P
<manchicken> Riddell: Anything else you need into adept before feature-freeze?
<Riddell> manchicken: work out why it's being uninstalled today with a dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> It's too good to hang out with the whippersnappers now
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Is it really?
<Riddell> probably there's been a new version of apt library that it needs compiled against
<blackmoon> i've build a custom application, but if i run this app with kdesu i can't see the text label... but if i run it with kdesu from root shell (sudo -s; kdesu my-app) it's all ok...
<manchicken> Nice.
<blackmoon> a kdesu bug? someone else said that work fine on fedora core 6
<DaSkreech> manchicken: What do you know about debtags?
<manchicken> Nopers.
<Riddell> blackmoon: which text label?  can you see other widgets with text?
<blackmoon> Riddell: labels on button, and so on... the only string that i can see is the one in the window title....
<rouzic> Hi all
<Riddell> blackmoon: try moving /root/.kde out the way
<nixternal> Well, good old Dell is going to start selling desktops with Linux pre-installed
<nixternal> right now they are working on a Novell deal, so lets hope there will be an Ubuntu/Kubuntu deal in there as well :)
<blackmoon> Riddell: nothing to do, same result :(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: link
<nixternal> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/ideastorm/ideasinaction?c=us&l=en&s=gen
<blackmoon> Riddell: any other ideas?
<Riddell> blackmoon: not really I'm afraid
<nixternal> Riddell: you notice that wiki.kubuntu.org is doing the license stuff again?
<Riddell> what stuff?
<nixternal> where it pops up the ssl stuff for you to select OK to accept
<nixternal> OK, there has got to be more than the ff user-agent for Herd 5
<Riddell> works fine for me
<nixternal> it popped up for me
<nixternal> works fine in Konqi, but it did it in FF, I know it did
<yuriy> what do you guys think? :D http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080237.0
<blackmoon> Riddell: i'll try to see if i can find a solution (and then i'll post the result)... but i don't know... now i must go... i'll come back later...
<DaSkreech> In a bash script with the line if (NR == 1) hostname = $1;  what's the NR for?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Wh00t!!
<nixternal> wh00t wh4t?
<DaSkreech> D33l not being a leetist idiot
<DaSkreech> If you disagree to any EULA on a dell machine it uninstalls the application
<nixternal> DaSkreech: NR == Record Number
<nixternal> i.e., Linux number I believe
<nixternal> s/Linux/Line
<DaSkreech> Number of what?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> manchicken: ping
<manchicken> ping
<manchicken> pong*
<MrWGW> ahh manchicken
<MrWGW> and how is my favorite pro RMS extremist doing this morning?
<MrWGW> :-P
<DaSkreech> http://xkcd.com/c225.html
<manchicken> MrWGW: Those are big words for trolling ^_^
<MrWGW> :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: can you confirm something for me in adept?
* MrWGW is a troll with a heart of gold
<MrWGW> :-P
<MrWGW> and one who acutely wants to contribute
<manchicken> Probably not right now.
<manchicken> I presume you're talking Feisty?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: In that case read the link above :)
<MrWGW> I'm just wishing Kwwii would materialize so I can start planning, this week I want to start work on some artwork
<manchicken> I'm on Edgy right now on my work machine.
<MrWGW> I've pretty much wrapped up with PC BSD, my design work got approved, so I just have to find the time to send the files to the project lead so he can put them into 1.4
<manchicken> I read it.  It's pretty funny.
<manchicken> Although I would think that RMS would first correct them when they used the phrase "open source."
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Even better :)
<MrWGW> ROFL
<MrWGW> that was funny
<DaSkreech> manchicken: lookit gnat-4.1-doc and under details -> Additional information tell me what's the first value there?
<manchicken> On edgy?
<DaSkreech> si
<DaSkreech> Hmm the feisty upgrade seems a bit crashy
<manchicken> Yep.
<manchicken> You got it crashing on feisty when you click details in adept_updater?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Yeah ::))
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> If you wanted to triage that I
<DaSkreech> manchicken: what's it say in edgy?
<manchicken> 'd be happy to fix it.
<manchicken>  Documentation for the GNU Ada compiler in info format.
<DaSkreech> -> additiona information
<DaSkreech> The tabs at the bottom
<DaSkreech> manchicken: ^^^
<manchicken> No tags.  Is that what you're looking for?
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech>  I have purpose of application is Finance
<manchicken> Naw, I don't see that.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I wonder if my tags aer just messed up
<manchicken> http://img11.imagepile.net/view.php?file=91463updater2.png
<manchicken> http://img11.imagepile.net/img11/91463updater2.png <--better
<Riddell> toma: we didn't meet at fosdem :(
<toma> Riddell: i know...
<toma> i read you where at the kde4 talk, i left to the other building just before the start
<DaSkreech> http://img11.imagepile.net/view.php?file=45568snapshot4.png
<DaSkreech> http://img11.imagepile.net/img11/45568snapshot4.png
<_Sime_> Riddell: you made it back home ok?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: see? ^^^
<Riddell> _Sime_: yes thanks
<mhb> good evening
<DaSkreech> evening
<LaserJock> kind OT question: if I install kde4* is that enough to build KDE4 apps from svn?
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: Yeah I think you can build them with a lot less but that's a good way to go
<LaserJock> how much of KDE4 does Feisty have? I only see kdebase and kdelibs?
<DaSkreech> It doesn't have any
<DaSkreech> it has kuldge
<DaSkreech> but that's not installed by default
<LaserJock> how can it be installed?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<DaSkreech> Blast :)
<DaSkreech> check kubutnu.org
<DaSkreech> It should have instructions
<Riddell> LaserJock: only libs and base so far, I'll be doing more soon
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes, they are what you need for compiling kde 4 stuff in svn.  note that svn is a moving target and there may well be incompatible changes to libs soon so you would need to compile that yourself too before long
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I'm just wanting to compile kalzium from svn
<Riddell> LaserJock: should be fine
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What are the hopes for KDE4 for Grunting Giraffe?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: hard to say, it almost certainly won't be the default, may well still not be much that's usable to normal people
* n8k99 thought it was grinding gerbil
* DaSkreech voted for galloping gorilla
<mhb> is the name set yet?
<DaSkreech> mhb: take a guess :)
* DaSkreech mourns the prospect of one year before kde4
<mhb> DaSkreech: you can compile it overnight, you know .o)
<DaSkreech> Well that's one year post Vista
<DaSkreech> That's a lot of settling into ways
<Lure> Riddell: apt libs have changed abi - will you upload adept/debtags for rebuild?
<DaSkreech> That's enough for people to be looking at KDE4 vs Vienna instead of Vista
<DaSkreech> That's not helping the Bug 1 situation
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mhb> DaSkreech: sounds like a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic for me .o)
<Riddell> Lure: yep, waiting on current compile to finish so I can do a check compile
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<DaSkreech> mhb: What is? the schedule for kubuntu?
<Riddell> Vienna?
<Lure> Riddell: can we speed up inclusion of libkexiv2 package (as the code was cut out of digikam which is in main)
<Lure> Riddell: or we need to get FFe/UVFe for universe first and then ask for MIR?
<Riddell> Lure: I don't think it'll need the beurocracy
<DaSkreech> Vienna is Vista+1
<DaSkreech> as per Microsoft's naming scheme
<Riddell> Lure: but it'll need to wait on the digikam release, they won't put it in until something depends on it
<Lure> Riddell: ok, digikam final is on next weekend, so we need to push it next week
<Lure> Riddell: test packages are available for edgy/feisty by allee
<Riddell> so hopefully we can get it in for herd 5
<DaSkreech> nixternal: If jjesse comes back can you just remind him to send me the document?
<nixternal> sure, but I am getting ready to head to the uni for a couple of hours
<nixternal> I should be back in about 3 hours I am thinking
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech>  fine
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ping ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: did the package reach you yet?+
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I can't get that DVB thing to work.
<manchicken> I need to pick up a cheap SATA controller.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: you should use the latest video4linux if I remember correctly. Then there's a patch for the source to support that specific (newer) chip
<manchicken> It seems like there's a firmware issue.
<manchicken> I'll have to talk to you about it later, too.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: alright
<manchicken> Meetings... :S
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hope you can put all the stuff to good use ;) - see you
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Once I get an SATA controller that drive will be nice.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yes I think so.. its pretty fast also.
<manchicken> It'll make an excellent build archive drive ^_
<manchicken> ^
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yep.. I have a 500gb version of that one aswell, and it performs very nice
<_StefanS_> Riddell: will that kde4 snapshot work for feisty ? or is it edgy only ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: the packages are in feisty, but not yet compiled, give it a few hours
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright great
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi neversfelde
<neversfelde> hello
<neversfelde> Riddell: did you get our text for kubuntu.org/support?
<Riddell> oh yes, it's somewhere in my e-mails, sorry for not acting on it
<neversfelde> no Problem, just wanted to know if it is okay
<Riddell> neversfelde: support.php updated
* Hobbsee waves
<neversfelde> Riddell: thx
<neversfelde> Riddell: Mailingliste: - die deutschsprachige Mailingliste zu finden.
<neversfelde> Riddell: better "Mailingliste: - hier ist die deutschsprachige Mailingliste zu finden".
<yuriy> ping Lure
<Lure> yuriy: hi
<yuriy> Lure: could you upload wineconfig with software-properties fixed? (see bug 88057)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88057 in kde-guidance "Kubuntu Feisty Herd4; kde-systemsettings; Windows applications does not install wine" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88057
<Lure> yuriy: I do not have upload rights, but I recall Tonio_ mentioned to plan an upload soon
<yuriy> Lure: oh ok i thought you did it last time
<Lure> yuriy: do not recall which bugfix he was waitng
<Lure> yuriy: I just pushed on Tonio_ ;-)
<yuriy> i think he was waiting for an actual version of guidance
<Lure> yuriy: that would be even better. We need to talk with _Sime_ and sebas about this
<_Sime_> whats up?
<Lure> yuriy: Feisty beta is around the corner and having official version would be nicer
<Lure> _Sime_: any plans to release new guidance version from trunk (0.7.1 or 0.8.0)?
<_Sime_> Lure: there are plans for a 0.7.1 that could be packaged for edgy.
<Lure> _Sime_: not sure if somebody will care to make SRU (it takes long time)
<_Sime_> Lure: I just want to fix one more bug on 0.7.1 first, and then have it packaged and tested, and then pushed out to edgy.
<_Sime_> Lure: and I can fix up a real 0.8 soon if needed.
<yuriy> i need to fix a bug too actually. shoulda done it over break :(
<Lure> _Sime_: maybe we should have something before Feisty beta. May need to ask Riddell what makes more sense
<yuriy> the 22nd.. good got a couple weekends in there to fix it
<vprints> hey
<vprints> anybody from baltic region or sweden or finland?
<Riddell> vprints: Tm_T is, why do you ask?
<vprints> kopete problems with special letters :D
<vprints>    
<Riddell> unlikely to be specific to one language
<vprints> i didnt think so :)
<vprints> didn't
<vprints> baltic region = 3 languages
<vprints> + swedish + finnish
<vprints> :)
<vprints> have you heard from somewhere that special letters justdissapear?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-27
<vprints> so no special letter problems?
<Riddell> vprints: I've not heard of the problem no
<Riddell> that doesn't mean it doesn't happen
<vprints> k
<vprints> still would like to clarify before filing a report
<vprints> anyway
<vprints> good night
<manchicken> Kopete seems to be going stupid.
<manchicken> There we go.
<manchicken> Killing and restarting works fine now.
<Majost> what does automounting on kubuntu?
<yuriy> Majost: what's the problem?
<nixternal> anyone have a wired mouse I can use to end it all right now? :)
<Majost> yuriy, no problem
<Majost> just curious
<nixternal> dude, KHelpCenter in KDE4 is going to be solid!
<Jucato> nixternal: glad to hear that :)
<Jucato> now if only KControl would be rocking too :)
<nixternal> me too, that means all of my work here at Kubuntu, will have to be redone once again
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> well, you have time :D
<Jucato> I mean... KDE4 is still so so :D
<nixternal> OK, after this week I am going full time KDE4 dev stuff for at least 2 or 3 months
<nixternal> helping out with the KDE 4 help stuff
<nixternal> heh, helping out with help to help show others how to help themselves to help others
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> good luck! I wish you the best :D
<nixternal> I just need to stear clear, as everyone I am working with is using BSD
<nixternal> they try daily to make me switch
<Jucato> heh yeah PhilRod :D
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> and others
<nixternal> annma uses Edubuntu now I think
<Jucato> philrod hasn't tried to make me switch yet. but Sho_ is marketing Gentoo to me at every oppurtunity
<Jucato> she still uses a customized/compiled KDE on Mandriva
<nixternal> haha, Sho tried the same with me as well
<nixternal> heck, everyone in #kde gets the use Gentoo or goto #your_distro
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> so you've noticed :D
<nixternal> she being annma correct?
<nixternal> because you almost just confused the hell out of me I think
<Jucato> yep. Anne-Marie
<nixternal> ya, she has put me to KOffice2 work already
<Jucato> hah! glad I'm not a dev yet :P
<Jucato> no one can put me to work except in #kubuntu lol
<nixternal> that is nuts, I get it to where I can start going through it, and then boom, it crashes into a downward spiral
<nixternal> man, I just figured out/found out that you can make firefox respect the help:/ links like Konqi and KHelpCenter does
<Jucato> oh?
<Jucato> the Welcome to the wondeful world of Linux Firefox bug?
<nixternal> that is gone
<Jucato> ah kool
<nixternal> we will be using a startpage similar to the other 3 distros
<Jucato> hm.. I haven't seen the starting page of those...
<nixternal> the issue was with using about-kubuntu for the ff front page
<nixternal> one sec, let me see if I built it on the server
* Jucato suddenly remembers to ask Tonio about new Konqeuror Web Shortcuts for help.ubuntu.com/community...
<nixternal> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/firefox-startpage/
<Jucato> btw, how about the indexing bugs in khelpcenter? fixed too?
<nixternal> there it is
<Jucato> ah kool
<Jucato> hm.. ok that was a bit funny...
<nixternal> those bugs will always be there until 1) we use something other than htdig
<nixternal> 2) we get htdig from Novell since they can index and search w/o issues
<nixternal> 3) we end up merging KHelpCenter w/ strigi
<nixternal> which is what we are working on now
<nixternal> but not for Kubuntu
<nixternal> I don't think Riddell really likes the whole mono thing
<Jucato> ah.. so basically unless those happen, search in khelpcenter for applications is a bit useles...
<Jucato> i mean the Applications index
<nixternal> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> we are the only distro with a broken KHelpCenter
<Jucato> ouch...
<nixternal> We can grab it from Mepis
<nixternal> brb, I am going to make a phone call really quick
<Jucato> and help:/ isn't really that easy to use unless you know the pages
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, it seems that there's an Ubuntu brown background behind the header on that firefox-startpage. it shows up before the header image can load, and there's a 1px gap between the header and the main content, which shows the color brown
<yuriy> yay new start page
<yuriy> nixternal: not gonna wait for feisty to move on to kde4 stuff? oh, are you moving on after string freeze?
<nixternal> Jucato: I see that
<nixternal> yuriy: yes
<nixternal> not moving on leaving Kubuntu of course, but going to spend some time behind the scenes of the KDE camp for a bit
<Jucato> we'll miss you :D
<Jucato> er...  :(
<yuriy> the more kde4 development the better
<nixternal> yup, although my part isn't going to be all that hardcore just yet
<Jucato> ugh!! another wake up call to get my act together and start learnign!
<Jucato> learning*
<Jucato> after lunch :P
<nixternal> hehe
<yuriy> we're doing the "canonical cover algorithm"
<yuriy> i keep thinking hmm Canonical?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> we are covering canonical, unilineal, and some other type of culturalism in Anthropology, and I do the same thing
<nixternal> 21:35:56 [     CIA-4]  Ubuntu Documentation: nixternal * r3871 kubuntu/firefox-startpage/kubuntu.css: good eye Jucato, changed the header background color
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: heh thanks :)
<freeflying> Lure: ping
* Hobbsee waves
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> heya freeflying :)
* Jucato drowns
<Hobbsee> oh dear
* Hobbsee resucitates Jucato 
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I am brought back to life by Hobbsee, goddess of the long pointy stick of doom :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is goddess over everything, not over the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , right?
* Hobbsee just rules with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> brb... I shall return!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wow, i just learnt soemthing else off the ML :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what did you learn? :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ctrl+f{1,2,3,4}
<Jucato> to switch virtual desktops?
<Jucato> oh I see :D
* Jucato just read the mail
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+cursor keys works too (I think that's one of the defaults)
<_StefanS_> mornings  !
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Has the kde4 packages been built for feisty yet ? :D
<Lure> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> Lure: do you have time for kpowersave-0.7.2?
<Lure> freeflying: I tried it just briefly, the issue is that 0.7.x is supposed to be unstable branch
<Lure> freeflying: question is do we want it to have it in still
<freeflying> Lure: :)
<Lure> freeflying: otherwise I am more than happy if you do ;-)
<freeflying> ok
<Lure> freeflying: personally, I think it makes sense to include it as it works with HAL directly, so using Ubuntu ACPI support
<Lure> freeflying: but on the other hand some users may use it because of powersaved which may work for their system (while ubuntu support does not)
<freeflying> Lure: in this release dbus was intergrated
<Lure> freeflying: yes, it uses dbus/hal directly (no powersaved dependacy)
<freeflying> Lure: I see
<freeflying> I can't use s2disk with powersaved
<Lure> freeflying: I think HAL has full support for uswsusp (s2ram/s2disk) in Feisty, so you should be fine
<freeflying> Lure: I'm on feisty already, never can s2disk :)
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Lure> freeflying: you have uswsusp installed?
<freeflying> Lure: yes
<_StefanS_> hi Lure
<freeflying> Lure: now it's was removed due to dependancy
<Lure> hi _StefanS_
<Lure> freeflying: what kind of dependancy?
<freeflying> Lure: libvolumeid0 (>= 093-0ubuntu9)
<mhb> morning
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
* Tonio_ out, going to take my macbook :)
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> Tonio_: sorry to poke you again. since I don't have feisty atm, I don't really know this. but have the Ubuntu-related Konqueror Web Shorcuts been updated in Feisty?
<Tonio_> Jucato: not by me
<Jucato> ah ok...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: konq shortcuts got updated, yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: cool. will there be separate shortcuts for help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com? (the feisty ones only had w.u.c.)
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> dunno what was updated
<Jucato> oh ok... guess I'll find out soon...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: launchpad and apt will tell you
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Hobbsee> does someone know that the feisty keyboard layout is apparently broken?
* Hobbsee tries to remember if anyone mentioned it before
<Riddell> works for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in english, or what?
<Riddell> british
<Hobbsee> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works for me too (french layout)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right
<goldenear> Tonio_: I wonder : will feisty include the default folders I show you on my laptop (Music, Documents, Movies, ...) ?
<goldenear> I use this little trick every day on my KDE (and many OS X users too) and I find it very useful and user friendly.
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess I should add my stuff to the bzr kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes please, what do you have?
<goldenear> Tonio_: are you around ?
<freeflying> Lure: uswsusp in ubuntu is quite out-of-date, and also FTBFS
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll have an usplash, kdm and ksplash
<Riddell> rocking
<kwwii> Riddell: basically the same as edgy but I've touched up the logo a bit
<Riddell> kwwii: let me know when you've committed and I'll upload
<kwwii> Riddell: will do, expect it sometime in the next couple of days
<nixternal> moin
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> is there arts plugin for beep-media-player?
<bddebian> heya
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> heh
<mhb> LongPointyStick: I did mention that my layout has broken recently
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I find that works a lot of Kopete
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: that feature you are requesting is already implemented in Feisty
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: where can I enable that?
<Jucato> I think it's automatic. debconf stuff, iirc
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: but I still don't know what dpkg asked when removing the old kernel... :/
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: so I'm not absolutely sure that my system will load after rebooting..
<manchicken> DaSkreech: What?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Lunch done?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm.. 12 hours early, 12 hours late
<DaSkreech> manchicken: rebooting kopete
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well go learn!!
<manchicken> Ah.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: is that a backlog of replies?
<Jucato> you are one weird dude...
<larsivi> motu ppl : kvpnc don't work out of the box - something with kdesu
<larsivi> (Jucato sent me here :P )
<Jucato> I initially sent you to #ubuntu-motu though
* DaSkreech is all caught up now :)
<larsivi> true
<Jucato> it would probably also be nice if you could give more details about the error
<larsivi> I will in a second :)
<DaSkreech> all the chans have a slew of things to catch up on except #nepomuk-kde :)
<DaSkreech> Idle buggers
<larsivi> After entering my su password, I get "Fann ikkje kommandoen su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/kvpnc ."
<larsivi> which translated is "Couldn't find command ..."
<DaSkreech> nixternal: no jjesse?
<dinosaur-rus> larsivi: su-to-root ???
<larsivi> dinosaur-rus: I found that somewhat curious too
<dinosaur-rus> larsivi: as a temporary workaround, you may create a symlink to sudo
<DaSkreech> hunger: Hello
<larsivi> hmm, but -X is not an option for sudo ...
<hunger> DaSkreech: Hi there!
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> Wheeeeee
<Riddell> fabo: what happened to ksniffer 2.0?
<mhb> I'd certainly go for a "stable" source for libdvdcss packages
<mhb> I mean a server you can count on will last and contain the packages you need
<DaSkreech> Man I wish that the K-Menu could have profils
* mhb pokes nixternal 
<DaSkreech> Would so help with having ubuntu installed
<Riddell> mhb: that's not really possible
<mhb> Riddell: how come? I thought only getting it into the M/R/U/M repositories is not possible
<mhb> Riddell: the problem is that the solution described on that page tells you to enable a third-party repository with a whole lot of third-party packages, which is rather dangerous when the only thing you need is one package
<mhb> Riddell: I'd vote for a simple third-party repository (something like http://mhb.ath.cx/libdvdcss/ ) that would contain only this package
<Riddell> well we can't rely on third party repositories being there indefinately, especially for packages which are illegal in the US and EU
<Riddell> I mean, we don't have any choice but to point in those directions, it's just life that eventually they'll go away
<mhb> yeah, but we can't do much about the fact that people need these packages
<mhb> Riddell: can't we make the third-party repository outside these countries?
<mhb> Riddell: I know sooner or later it will be illegal in other ones
<Riddell> we can't make third party repositories do anything, that's what makes them third party :)
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<Riddell> and servers outside the EU/US get bandwidth problems if we point large numbers of people at them
<mhb> Riddell: I don't have many ideas left :o)
<mhb> Riddell: I meant "we" as in "some normal folks who incidentally are Kubuntu devs"
<larsivi> Hey, would someone mind looking at this and tell me if I need to check anything else before I get any feedback? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/73620  :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73620 in kdebase "Sudden crash via QPixmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> mhb: the only thing I care about is that it includes correct information for Kubuntu
<Riddell> it didn't seem to mention kaffeine when I looked at it
<mhb> Riddell: I think the person has complained about the fact that it's hard to find that repository
<mhb> Riddell: which is what I'm trying to solve :o)
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, I'll Kubuntuify it in the meantime
<mhb> Riddell: sorry for bothering you that much :o)
<Riddell> no problem, thanks for taking it up
<larsivi> and adept tells me installing kdebase-dbg for kde 3.5.6 will break, seems like it depends on the wrong version of libkonq4 (4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1 whereas there is no ~edgy1 behind the one installed)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Question
<Riddell> larsivi: what version of kubuntu?
<larsivi> Riddell: Edgy with kde 3.5.6
<Riddell> larsivi: what does apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a   say?
<Erunno> Hi Mr. Riddel, small question: Are the new "Software Properties" ported over to qt ?
<Erunno> *Riddell
<larsivi> Riddell: http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpf516qg.php
<Riddell> Erunno: we now have software-properties-kde yes
<Riddell> larsivi: same for libkonq4 ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: How does k3b-mp3 get to be housed in universe? Isn't that a multiverse package?
<Erunno> Riddell: Another question in case you can spare some time: Shouldn't SSLv2 be disablabled by default ?
<Erunno> *disabled
<larsivi> Riddell: http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpcqqvad.php
<nixternal> mhb: poke back
<Riddell> DaSkreech: there's no copying restrictions on it
<Riddell> Erunno: why?
<DaSkreech> Ah it doesn't make mp3s
<Riddell> larsivi: it seems to have a rouge 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 installed, not sure where that would be from but you probably want to not have it there
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it decodes mp3s sure
<Erunno> Riddell: I read that it was deemed unsecure. It's not present in Firefox config and turned off in Opera by default.
<mhb> nixternal: thanks :o) I actually kind of solved what I needed myself :o) Thanks anyway :o)
<Riddell> Erunno: I generally follow the KDE default for stuff like that, they know more than I do
<nixternal> mhb: no prob :)
<larsivi> Riddell: hmm, how would I go about that?
<larsivi> and wouldn't it be rogue instead of rouge ? :P
<Riddell> larsivi: wget'ing the real packages and dpkg --install it/them
<larsivi> hmm, ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> larsivi: it may well affect all the kdebase packages you have
<larsivi> Riddell: I'm not aware that I have installed any KDE packages not from either of the repositories in those pastes
<Erunno> Riddell: Here's a link from a MSDN blog explaining that SSLv2 transaction can be decrypted.
<Erunno> http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2006/10/18/ssl-tls-amp-a-little-activex-how-ie7-strikes-a-balance-between-security-and-compatibility.aspx
<larsivi> Riddell: which address would I use to wget the 3.5.6 packages?
<Riddell> larsivi: dunno, look on the web server
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hows Your inquier work?
<nixternal> heh
<DaSkreech> nixternal: going well I take it?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> sure deal
<nixternal> you are talking about the recent blog post I take it?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<Erunno> Riddell: Oh, just remembered something: From the screenshots I've seen on the wiki the new software properties have no ok/apply buttons.
<Erunno> Riddell: This seems inconsistent to me, most apps in KDE have ok/apply/cancel buttons.
<mhb> ErunnoAway: true, it's more gnome-ish in that manner
<mhb> Riddell: I'd go for ok/apply, too (it's not hard to code them AFAIK)... but it's not essential
* DaSkreech suddenly gets suspicious of google
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> Riddell: if you are interested, we are having a meeting on oxygen in a bit, one topic is putting them in libs
<DaSkreech> Oxygen libs?
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, will be back in 15
<kwwii> Riddell: great :-)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2.png
<DaSkreech> As long as it doesn't bounce :)
<gnomefreak> 2 progress bars?
<sebas> That's for dualboot machines or dual processors.
<sebas> Or dualscreen, maybe.
<Erunno> lol
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> no, the bottom, black one is the background of the actual progress bar
<sebas> I think nobody understood that.
<kwwii> the blue on will be shown on top of the black one
* sebas wants green.
<kwwii> but you have to make all the parts work with the same 256 color palette ;-)
<sebas> kwwii: where's the meeting, by the way?
<sebas> And will Wade attend?
<sebas> And when exactly?
<kwwii> sebas: it is in #oxygen in about 5 min
<gnomefreak> kwwii: ah. i did see it like that with ubuntus the other day but i think it was lag causing it so wasnt sure if yours was lagging or not
* sebas might have time to read the log in realtime
<sebas> Aye
<Erunno> Would it be possible to get the option to show the boot output with F2 ?
<sebas> Erunno: And hide it by pressing it again
<kwwii> Erunno: it would be cool, but I think that the problem is that they reaccess the text after they turn it on-off-on or such
<DaSkreech> Can We nothave the blue hardcoded in usplash?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: ?
<sebas> It is a theme, not hardcoded, right?
<DaSkreech> i took off quiet in grub and it came up blue
<DaSkreech>  I asked where the blue was coming from and was told it's hard coded
<kwwii> freaky
<kwwii> never heard of that
<kwwii> ahh, you mean grub itself was blue
<Erunno> I'm not sure if it is worth the trouble to switch back to the progress bar. I think someone should be able to endure the kernel output until the next reboot ;-)
<Erunno> Even he the user hit F2 by accident.
<kwwii> yeah, that is what the bootsplash does per default :-)
<kwwii> I'll talk to some people and see what the deal is
<Erunno> Much appreciated :D
<DaSkreech> Erunno: You mean full screen instead of like removing quiet ?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: if by the grub you mean the dmesg messages yes
<kwwii> yeah, that is from the palette
<Erunno> DaSkreech: Sorry, I didn't fully understand the question.
<DaSkreech> kwwii: so it can be themed?
<DaSkreech> you said press F2
<DaSkreech> something you said after that made me think that you wanted either the Redhat style messages or the Term2 messages
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I would guess that that can be changed somehow
<DaSkreech> Not the ones that you get from taking out quiet from grub
<kwwii> DaSkreech: the biggest problem is that there is nobody to ask about this stuff
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Yup :_) in code
<Erunno> DaSkreech: I haven't used Redhat in a while (FC 2 was my last try) so I'm struggling to see the difference.
<Erunno> DaSkreech: Just ignore my, I'll find it out eventually ;-)
<Erunno> *me
<DaSkreech> Erunno: different between? I gave you three options awhile ago
<mhb> kwwii: nice
<mhb> kwwii: looking forward to the splash screen & background :o)
<Erunno> DaSkreech: I don't understand the difference between "Redhat style messages" and "Term 2 messages". I'll try to learn about the difference to answer your question eventually.
<Erunno> DaSkreech: And I don't want to clutter this channel with newbie questions when the answers can be found with Google.
<DaSkreech> Erunno: In redhat it shows a window into Term2 but it's much less scary than dropping to a console (Term2) and having messages stream by
<DaSkreech> Plus in Redhat in switch back to progress bar :)
<DaSkreech> Personally I like having both :)
<kwwii> mhb: I hope to have more done soon
<mhb> Riddell: sorry about that mail, I didn't know about the issues
<Erunno> DaSkreech: Sounds nice (in case I understand it correctly). I just wanted to be able to see the kernel output occasionaly
<Erunno> DaSkreech: And yes, I know about dmesg will probably do the same for me :P
<DaSkreech> Erunno: yeah I just take out the word quiet in /boot/grub/menu.lst and I get both :)
<mhb> kwwii: okay, good to hear
<seele> is there something wrong with DCOP?  i just got a series of errors (consecutive popups) on activating a context menu
<seele> along with the regular message they said "Lame." "Blame." "Rename." ... what does that mean? (and why is it in an error message?)
<mhb> kwwii: somehow I like the ubuntu splash more
<mhb> kwwii: especially the logo
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, I am still working :-)
<mhb> kwwii: okay, just feedbacking you :o)
<kwwii> mhb: thanks...I was looking at the first stuff and thinking the same thing
<DaSkreech> mhb: strange huh?
<mhb> DaSkreech: what is strange?
<DaSkreech> That the gnome philosophy is having the system get out of your way for you to do work yet they have this bold stand in your face splash
<DaSkreech> Whereas KDE is much more about equal beauty of the system along with functionality and the splash is much more subtle
<toma> Riddell: how do i go from a confirmed uvf exception to a sync request?
<Riddell> toma: main or universe?
<toma> universe
<Riddell> toma: add the details to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive I think
<toma> oki thnxs
<jdong> subscribe or assign? :)
<jdong> I just got ratted out for subscribing uvf instead of assigning
<Riddell> I've not heard of that
<Riddell> who by?
<jdong> a_j_m_i_t_c_h
<jdong> my UVFe was ignored for a week because I subscribed uvf instead of assigning :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I think it's just everyone's duty here to give me a hard time :)
<Riddell> ah, well, he's antipodean
<Riddell> ubuntu-archive are wanting subscription last I knew
<jdong> yeah, -archive wants subscription
<jdong> (at least for backports)
<jdong> speaking of which
* jdong looks at calendar then at ubuntu-archive
<toma> i assigned it to them, i'm ready to be screamed at ;-)
<Lure> toma: you should subscribe ubuntu-archive, otherwise they will not process it
<toma> done
<toma> thnxs
<mhb> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-28
<vblanton> Hello all, for some reason when I install the kde 4 beta 3 packages, I recieve dpkg errors
<vblanton> is anyone else having similar issues?
<vblanton> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/config/khotnewstuffrc', which is also in package kde4libs-data
<vblanton> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<vblanton> has anyone else run into this?
<vblanton> no one knows?
<vblanton> going to try again, anyone know why installing the new kde4 packages is riddled with dpkg errors?
<vblanton> should I uninstall the old beta 2??
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<Jucato> Boom!
<DaSkreech> :-P
<jdong> Doom!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: now you can ask me about lunch... which I haven't taken yet
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What about lunch?
<Jucato> you asked me 12 hours earlier if I had lunch already...
<Jucato> you asked me around midnight my time
<DaSkreech> How much time do you spend online?
<Jucato> depends on the day. also, even if my nick is here, doesn't mean I'm here :D
<DaSkreech> As is starting to be true of me
<DaSkreech> Shameful
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee handed out a ubuntu cd
* DaSkreech saves Jucato by tossing him a life jakket
<jeroenvrp> anyone else have problems with adept mgr since last upgrade!?
<firephoto> jeroenvrp: it crashes here.
<jeroenvrp> firephoto: ok so my bug report is valid
<firephoto> jeroenvrp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7848/
<jeroenvrp> #88584
<jeroenvrp> Bug #88584
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88584 in adept "Since update 27 feb 06 Adept_manager crashes during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88584
<firephoto> jeroenvrp: your error looks different. it loads here but that last thing it does before it waits for user input and it crashes.
<jeroenvrp> firephoto: me to, it loads first and than it crashes
<jeroenvrp> no wait for user input
<jeroenvrp> loads > crash
<jeroenvrp> remembers me about a bug during the edgy developemnt
<firephoto> jeroenvrp: actually that is the same crash output i get now... the one I pasted was from earlier as non sudo
<jeroenvrp> oh well we have to wait
<jeroenvrp> using synaptic as an alternative right now
<DaSkreech> Brilliant
<DaSkreech> feisty is not kernel panicing
<Hobbsee> awww, mez is gone.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: that's always good
<DaSkreech> You'd think so huh?
<DaSkreech> He's on radio
<DaSkreech> It's not doing anything now.... won't boot won't take commands
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: even recovery mode?
<DaSkreech> Still not booting :(
<Hobbsee> ouch
* DaSkreech found out that cupsys wasn't starting
<Hobbsee> does it boot to anything else?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<DaSkreech> it boots to recovery
<DaSkreech> cupsys wasn't being installed correctly
<DaSkreech> not on boot it sticks at running local boot scripts
<DaSkreech> s/not/now/
<DaSkreech> .o0(Wonder how I get the log to be more granular)
<DaSkreech> Yup /etc/rc.local is broken
<DaSkreech> how do I figure out what comes after running /etc/rc.local in the boot up sequence? I think that's what's stopping me from booting up
<DaSkreech> yuriy: hey
<yuriy> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> What's up?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope.  whcih layout?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Hobbsee> hey _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> hi Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> isn't getting late, or early in .au ? :)
<Hobbsee> almost 10pm
<Hobbsee> time to cook dinner :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> anything interested happening at the moment ?
<_StefanS_> interesting
<Hobbsee> here?  no
<Hobbsee> i should be fixing k-d-s though
<_StefanS_> k-d-s ?
<Hobbsee> k-default-settings
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> I should be working..
<_StefanS_> but its soo damn boring
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> I rather be coding/learning some c++ instead
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> do it?  :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: ^
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well I have do do something that will pay the bills.. then fun afterwards ;)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: heh. true
* Hobbsee decides the aussiechix stuff is too hard, and sends it all to /dev/null
* Hobbsee /dev/null's the sponsors bugmail, too
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> ouch, Adept crashed
<Riddell> I've uploaded a fix for that, you'll need to wait a few hours
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: what're you talking about?
<tonio> hi ;)
<tonio> Riddell: ping ?
<tonio> or kwwii ?
<kwwii> howdy tonio
<tonio> hi ken :)
<tonio> kwwii: well I just got my macbook pro and I have a few questions ;)
<Riddell> hi tonio
<tonio> where is the "pipe" key ?
<kwwii> lol, cool!
<tonio> hey jonathan ;)
<tonio> Riddell: f12 doesn't right click here, so I have no way to right click without an external mouse.... ay trick for this ?
<tonio> and I don't find where is the "pipe" on the keyboard....
<tonio> appart from those little issues, and a ndiswrapper issue with the kernel, everything just works, pretty cool :)
* Riddell has no idea
<tonio> Riddell: works out of the box for you ?
<dinosaur-rus> is it safe to delete /.hidden in Feisty (IIRC hiding of root directories is disabled in 7.04)?
<tonio> Riddell: do you haved a "pipe" key on your keyboard on your mac ?
<kwwii> tonio: there is one, you just have to find it
<kwwii> erm, or did I edit my xorg conf to use another keyboard layout?
<dinosaur-rus> usually "pipe" is Shift+\, but dunno about macs :P
<tonio> kwwii: well I'm pretty sure there isn't
<tonio> at list no symbol on any key
<kwwii> lol, my powerbook will not even boot anymore, let me try it with the other mac
<Riddell> tonio: I've never used a macbook
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: yes it is
<tonio> Riddell: ah.... I thought you had one
<kwwii> tonio: my | is apple+<
<kwwii> but I think I have set my own keyboard layout
<tonio> kwwii: no way here.... but I'll investigate :)
<dinosaur-rus> tonio: http://rant.mivox.com/node/310 :)
<tonio> dinosaur-rus: thanks ;)
<dinosaur-rus> tonio: so be ready :))
<tonio> dinosaur-rus: I think the issue is now repared, I read about that a few weeks ago
<tonio> new macbooks shouldn't have the issue
<dinosaur-rus> tonio: the quote from one website about MBP: "forward delete key is (FN-Delete) and how to right-click on the Mac (either Control+Click or two fingers on the trackpad and click)."
<dinosaur-rus> ahh... he's away
<mhb> good afternoon
<Jucato> hallow mhb
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> hmm, digikam should have been released on sunday
<Riddell> doesn't look like it was
<Riddell> ah, week's delay
<Lure> Riddell: right, and some l10n teams would like to delay it for some days to get handbook translated
<Lure> Riddell: but we should have packages ready early next week
<Lure> Riddell: do we have general exception granted for inclusion or is this still to be done?
<Riddell> Lure: it still needs to be done, we need a changelog and packages to test
<mhb> Riddell: tell me when I should start making more buzz about testing, okay?
<Riddell> mhb: I'm just waiting for the new dist-upgrade tar to appear in the archive
<Riddell> it's all a bit broken in soyuz I believe
<mhb> tomorrow's Herd 5, right?
<mhb> too bad the dist-upgrade won't make it
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> What's broken?
<Tm_T> Xorg was bit broken a moment ago.
<Lure> Riddell: rc1 packages are available on http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/feisty/
<Lure> Riddell: we may also update to rc2 today/tommorow
<Riddell> mhb: no, next week
<Riddell> Lure: get mhb to poke some kubuntu-testers :)
<ScottK> With the exception of my continued frustration with S/MIME signing in Kmail (which is not new with Feisty), KDE in Feisty is going VERY well for me.  My only big headache with Feisty at the moment is in the kernel (Bug #86742).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86742 in linux-source-2.6.20 "D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 Wireless (rev.C) - Atheros AR5212 (rev 01) does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86742
<ScottK> I think all the hard work is paying off.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tm_T> :)
* mhb is unhappy about the Kopete encryption problem
<xerosis> is this chan okay for asking about a possible bug?
<mhb> xerosis: this or #kubuntu-testers
<mhb> xerosis: but go on
<xerosis> since yesterday, amarok is claiming it can't play mp3s even though (i'm fairly sure) i haven't removed any packages
<Lure> Riddell: I just did - mhb will test and will try to get more testers involved
* Lure it is nice to have resources like #kubuntu-testers
<Riddell> manchicken: any plans to sort out the column issues in adept?  (no arrow, columsn shift when expanded)
<nixternal> Firefox user-agent for google.com and what not...What is new with it? I have never had an issue with FF and Google.com or gmail and such
<nixternal> am I missing something?
<Riddell> nixternal: konqueror now sends a FF user agent, which seems to make gmail and calendar work
<nixternal> OH, Konqi :)
<nixternal> got it
<manchicken> Riddell: I need to tackle a lot of that stuff.  I'm going through a move right now so it may be another week or two before I actually get a chance.  I don't think I'm going to be able to get anything else in before feature freeze.
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure that feature freeze passed some time ago
<manchicken> Ah.
<mhb> Riddell: there are some issues with gmail and Konqueror, but it's finally usable enough for me
<xerosis> google calendar looks pretty bad in konq, too
<manchicken> Sorry man, I've been going crazy with this move.  Mid-March things will be stable again.  Is it insanely crunch-time yet?
<manchicken> I can try to crank if we're in a time crunch.
<manchicken> I've also been having a hard time getting that silly changelog viewer crash sorted.
<nixternal> what else is new for Herd 5?
<nixternal> tomorrow is release, and I have an hour or so available to work on the release page
<mhb> tomorrow or next week?
* mhb is confused
<mhb> T.F.Heen (in the announcement mail) said tomorrow, but Riddell said next week
<nixternal> March 1
<manchicken> If someone could give me a hand witth that it'd be awesome.
<Lure> nixternal: KDE4 Kludge?
<nixternal> Riddell: I figured out that SSL ticket error I was telling you about. It only occurs when you do wiki.kubuntu.COM and not ORG
<manchicken> I've changed it around on the updater-changelog whatever branch if folks wanted to look at it.
<nixternal> KDE4 Kludge is in Herd 5?
<manchicken> E.g. it's not creating new ItemChangelog objects for each item (performance boost), but it's still segfaulting the same.
<Riddell> hmm, ok, herd 5 is tomorrow
<allee> Lure, mhb, Riddell: I've updated digikam(imageplugins) pkging for rc2 last night.
<Riddell> spose I should start testing
<Lure> allee: great, I will then re-build for feisty
<allee> Lure: you can pull from alioth and rebuild for feisty.  I'll do for edgy tonight
<Lure> allee: will do tonight, I will hit do road soon ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Will you be around on Saturday?
<allee> Lure: k
<Riddell> manchicken: I've no idea
<Riddell> hmm, daily CDs don't look so good
<manchicken> I want to keep plugging away, but that changelog issue is just sucking my life out and I just can't seem to find the problem.
<manchicken> That one item has been taking my time up for more than 3 weeks.
<nixternal> Riddell: are you planning on the KDE4 snapshot for Feisty at all?
<Lure> nixternal: maybe we should mention xorg 7.2 (even though it is common to ubuntu)
<manchicken> Probably just my weakness in C++ coming through.
<nixternal> right now I have my KDE4 setup on a rather destroyed Slackware box built from SVN
<nixternal> Lure: good point, forgot all about it and it gave me issues yesterday :)
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, it's in up to kde4base
<Lure> nixternal: koffice 1.6.2 is another point
<nixternal> Lure: you are my new hero today :)
<Riddell> manchicken: sounds like it's time to move on to something else :)
* Lure is just browsing trough his feisty-changes RSS feed ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, but it's not okay that we get segv when you click the details button in adept_updater.
<manchicken> I need to just send the issue over the mailing list.
<manchicken> Riddell: Could you assign those bugs you mentioned to me?  I'll look at them this weekend.
<Lure> nixternal: and font issue was resolved by my hero Tonio_ - this almost deserves mention ;-)
<Riddell> dunno if they have bug numbers
<Lure> nixternal: and he fixed translations, which Riddell liked a lot ;-)
<manchicken> Okay.  I'll try to remember it.  I don't have access to my hackbox right now.
<Riddell> Lure, nixternal: in kdesktop
<nixternal> yes, font issue fixed
<mhb> yes some do
<mhb> nixternal: I'll send you the kdesktop-related bug numbers right away
<nixternal> and that font issue that got fixed totally kills my emacs gui with the blocks again
<nixternal> but other than that, it was nice seeing good fonts again this week
<mhb> damn, UTF-8 doesn't seem to work in console again
<Lure> nixternal: maybe we should mention basket 1.0 (major release), even though it is in universe
<mhb> is kwwii going to add new artwork to Herd 5?
<nixternal> Lure: it adds content since there isn't nothing major coming out this release really
<nixternal> so I will add the basket :)
<nixternal> KOffice isn't installed by default either :)
<Lure> nixternal: that is my point too, and we want to make friends with upstream to do some marketing for their apps ;-)
<nixternal> very true, I have a blog post about basket coming up soon as well since I have been using it to track work this entire release
<mhb> nixternal: kdesktop-related bugs Tonio fixed: bug 78856 and bug 78318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78856 in kdebase "kdesktop in ltr in hebrew" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78318 in kdebase "Screensaver unlock dialog ignores translation" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78318
<mhb> (hooray goes to him)
<manchicken> Riddell: Crikey, I didn't know that I was that behind on time.  I'm gonna crank this weekend.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'd forgotten the timeline.  I need to start putting timelines into my calendar with alerts so that I don't forget.  heh.
<Lure> nixternal: and font problem is bug 78209
<Riddell> easily done :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in fontconfig "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
* Lure has to go -> bbl
<mhb> Riddell: have you edited the default polyester settings to disable all those menu items/buttons shadows?
<mhb> Riddell: sorry if I'm bothering, I just remembered that
<Riddell> mhb: I havn't no, tonio might have not sure
<mhb> Riddell: okay, no problem - but that has to be done, without that the menus/buttons are hard to read
<bdmurray> Riddell: I am working on fixing some English strings in the qtparted package but I am concerned about the translations.
<Riddell> bdmurray: what's wrong with them?
<Riddell> typos? or something more serious?
<bdmurray> The English strings or the translations?
<Riddell> bdmurray: wherever the problem is :)
<bdmurray> Riddell: it was grammar problems in the English and I don't want to screw up the translations
<Riddell> bdmurray: normally I'd say send it upstream, but since there isn't an upstream for qtparted that's not possible
<Riddell> s/an/an active/
<Riddell> bdmurray: qtparted isn't translated in the normal .po way so it's not in rosetta and so changes will loose any translations
<Riddell> bdmurray: if it's not a serious problem I'd just keep the typos in.  if the wording is genuinely unclear then fix it
<bdmurray> Riddell: Okay, I had already done some work on it though.
<mhb> Riddell: so the new partitioner will not be translatable?
<Riddell> bdmurray: may still be worth sending upsteam incase they are more active than I thought
<Riddell> mhb: sure it will, same as the rest of ubiquity
<mhb> Riddell: you had me for a minute .o)
<mhb> Riddell: I'll probably poke you if there are some problems with translations of the essential packages (like last time with systemsettings)
<mhb> or Tonio the superhero
<Riddell> pleae do
<Riddell> please do
<DaSkreech> Riddell: qtparted is dead?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no, but it sitting in a corner growling and not letting anyone near it
<DaSkreech> Sort of like the seamonkey packages?
<Riddell> seamonkey has an upstream at least
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it's packages don't
<DaSkreech> since they of course don't exist
<DaSkreech> Riddell: The dev team bailed? or lost interest?
<Zerlinna> ping Riddell
<tonio_> crimsun: ping ?
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2.png <-- too blue?
<Lure> kwwii: maybe a bit on a dark side (which may be even good for boot/shutdown screen). otherwise I like new look
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, I thought about that too...might lighten it a bit
<Lure> kwwii: gears are much nicer now
<kwwii> all in all it looks less like jelly and more like glass, I think
<Lure> kwwii: did you maybe though to change blue in polyester scrollbars/selected menu? people complain a lot as (particularly) scroll bar is now very obvious (and is questionable if it should be)
<kwwii> Lure: yes, at the time I suggested using polyester I also gave Riddell a color scheme
<kwwii> it uses a much lighter/desaturated selection color
<kwwii> also, we could turn the coloring off, but then I think the scrollbars don't look so nice
<Lure> kwwii: I like it colored actually, but they really pop up a bit too much
<Lure> kwwii: so desaturated sounds cool to me
<kwwii> one of my biggest questions is whether we should stick to the blue-purple or use blue-blue this time
* apokryphos didn't like the purple so much
<Lure> kwwii: btw, did you do new ubuntu usplash - I have seen it yesterday and it looks really cool?
<mhb> Lure: yup he did :o)
<mhb> is it possible to make the usplash screen colours more like the ones used with the new Kubuntu logo?
<mhb> (the one currently on kubuntu.org)
<mhb> the current one seems kind of flat to me, more like the Dapper one in that manner
<mhb> (the current tester2, I mean)
<mhb> the Kubuntu Edgy usplash logo is being my usplash logo favourite :o)
<nixternal> did it recently get updated?
<nixternal> my setup still looks the same last I looked
<mhb> nixternal: commenting on the kwwii's screenshot he posted a while ago
* nixternal scrolls up
<nixternal> OOOOH!!! kwwii that logo and usplash are HOT!
* nixternal heads to school
<nixternal> ttyl, remember if you have something for the Herd5 release page add it, and I will tweak it later
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, I still prefer the old one :o)
<neutraloss> anyone here using fglrx/xgl/feisty 4?
<jdong> neutraloss: what's up
<nixternal> weird, I just realized that Adept got uninstalled on my machine
<jdong> xgl does not redraw?
<neutraloss> not so much
* nixternal leaves
<neutraloss> I recompiled xserver-xgl
<neutraloss> from the bug forum
<jdong> yeah
<neutraloss> my only problem is that the scrolling within frames is very slow
<neutraloss> if I run xserver windowed it doesn't seem as bad, but I think that's just because the window is smaller
<jdong> using Beryl?
<mhb> oh and by the way, please check on my attempt to use another icon for the guidance-power-manager
<neutraloss> independent of beryl atm
<jdong> Xgl has gotten slower indeed since 7.2 came on
<mhb> and tell me if you like it more/less than the current one : http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8510/batteryscreenshot3qw3.png (It's Oxygen's battery icon modified a bit)
<jdong> adding the GC redraw patch helps
<jdong> but it still sucks
<jdong> Compiz is noticeably faster though
<neutraloss> I believe that was included in the diff patch
<jdong> well then your options are (1) turn off CPU freq scaling (2) use Compiz
<jdong> (3) write long threatening letter to ATI
<neutraloss> oh john, it's you
<neutraloss> lol it's your dsc
<jdong> :)
<jdong> yes it is :)
<neutraloss> well
<jdong> which the motu-uvf's are ignoring atm
<neutraloss> It's independent of compiz well
<jdong> it's slower with Beryl than with compiz
<jdong> that is for sure
<neutraloss> right now i'm not running either compiz or beryl, just starting an xgl server
<jdong> it sucks with Xgl in general
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, I made the ubuntu stuff too
<neutraloss> and the scrolling is slow within the frames, but the actual acceleration (turning cube) at least from the last time I installed Beryl, was the same.
<jdong> yes
<neutraloss> That's just odd.
<jdong> scrolling causes Xgl to re-create the texture
<jdong> each time you scroll
<neutraloss> ahhh
<jdong> it helps to turn off any apps that have a"smooth scrolling" feature
<jdong> i.e. Firefox
<neutraloss> not running that atm, konqueror?
<jdong> ok
<jdong> well, that's the fundamental issue with Xgl
<neutraloss> nod ok
<jdong> but seriously Compiz does it faster
<jdong> for some really odd reason
<neutraloss> does it faster than xgl standalone?
<jdong> beryl is notably slower at scrolling on my machine
<jdong> I kinda feel that way
<jdong> but we need that xgl patch into Feisty....
<neutraloss> actually, what's wierd is that I didn't even need to recompile, the performance is the same.
<jdong> I'd laugh really hard if it misses RC freeze
<jdong> didn't need to recompile what? Xgl?
<jdong> Xgl will not work unless you recompile
<neutraloss> xserver_xgl
<jdong> Xgl would not redraw
<jdong> the Feisty version
<neutraloss> hrm....
<neutraloss> I just recompiled the fglrx drivers and it happened to work.
<neutraloss> Perhaps it does it automatically
<jdong> what version of xserver-xgl is installed?
<jdong> nothing is automatic
<neutraloss> one moment
<mhb> kwwii: I tried to point at my attempt of making the battery icon, but it got lost :o)
<jdong> xserver-xgl from fesity actually does not build at all
<jdong> in Feisty
<neutraloss> seriously?
<jdong> it will not compile against Xorg 7.2 and the new libmesa
<neutraloss> but.. I was running it.
<jdong> if you run the old version binary, it'll run
<jdong> but as soon as you start beryl or compiz
<jdong> the screen stops redrawing
<kwwii> mhb: lol
<neutraloss> oh, white screen of death?
<jdong> not always white
<jdong> sometimes it is just suspended animation
<jdong> i.e. a screenshot
<jdong> you can do all the 3D effects
<jdong> but the actual contents don't redraw
<neutraloss> yeah that's what I encountered during my last install
<jdong> bug 86841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86841 in libxrandr "compiz/beryl does not refresh content of windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86841
<jdong> fixed for AIGLX
<jdong> broken for Xgl until new version is approved.
<neutraloss> lol I can't get adept to stay open so I can see the version
<jdong> apt-cache policy xserver-xgl
<neutraloss> 7.2.0.git.20070224-0ubuntu2
* jdong gives neutraloss a dirty look
<neutraloss> /whimpers
<jdong> Feisty is 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2
<jdong> :)
<jdong> your Xgl works because it's my new version :)
<neutraloss> well yeah
<jdong> downgrade and it will not work :)
<neutraloss> I told you that already :)
<jdong> well, I hope the new version gets into Feisty.
<neutraloss> xorg 7.2 is standard on feisty right?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> it'd be really hilarious in the "I'm going to Fedora" way if the UVFe is ignored until a total freeze
<jdong> (Xgl is not a part of the Xorg distribution)
<neutraloss> well right now beryl is not usuable, the scrolling is too distracting
<jdong> but Compiz is.
<neutraloss> if you say that compiz improves the scrolling beyond that of stand-alone, I will try that.
<jdong> and that's also part of a beryl issue too
<jdong> ever since the 1.99 series, it's been somewhat slower
<neutraloss> can I install compiz from the repo? or rebuild?
<jdong> the repo is fine
<jdong> and use beryl-manager to start it
<neutraloss> the only thing other than beryl/compiz that is not working for me is my suspend, unfortunately, it appears to suspend fine, but can't come out, the screen flashes the login and then goes black.
<neutraloss> i've tried installing hibernate and turning off vbetools, but that doesn't seem to help
<jdong> neutraloss: turn off post Video BIOS and any other hacks, except double_switch_VT
<neutraloss> is that in ram.conf? after installing hibernate?
<jdong> no
<jdong> well
<jdong> I've never used hibernate
<jdong> I use /etc/default/acpi-support
<neutraloss> ahhh
<neutraloss> should I comment them out or actually change the flag?
<jdong> chagne the flag
<neutraloss> thanks trying now
<mhb> hmm...perhaps I'll try it once more :o)
<mhb> please check on my attempt to use another icon for the guidance-power-manager and tell me if you like it more/less than the current one : http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8510/batteryscreenshot3qw3.png (It's Oxygen's battery icon modified a bit)
<Lure> mhb: you need to talk with kwwii ^^^
<mhb> Lure: which I did, of course
<Lure> mhb: I like it better if it gets filled from other side ;-)
<Lure> mhb: and red should be more saturated to get attention
<Erunno> mhb: The blue is different from the one in Crystal.
<mhb> Erunno: yeah, it's more of a Oxygen blue (origin of the icon)
<mhb> Erunno: amarok uses also a different shade of blue
<Erunno> mhb: While looking at them side-to-side it sticks out a bit.
<Erunno> mhb: I don't use Amarok very often :)
<mhb> Lure: the point is kwwii suggested I get feedback from you folks - then we decide what to do with them
<neutraloss_> /ghost
<neutraloss_> woops
<mhb> Erunno: I think the green is worse, IMHO :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: How about CCCP-red? \o/
<mhb> Erunno: the un-crystal green was the reason why I tried to find a new icon in the first place
<Erunno> mhb: Green ? Do you refer to the original KDE battery applet ?
<mhb> Erunno: no, the current guidance-power-manager icon
<mhb> Lure: I can change those minor things, of course
<fdoving> beryl is kinda cool. almost works sometimes.
<jdong> lol its stability has gotten lower in the RC1/RC2 releases
<jdong> 0.1.4 was very stable for me
<jdong> and the Xorg 7.2 shakeup is still having its ripple effects
<fdoving> i use 0.2.0+svn20070222-r4225+imudebian0
<fdoving> on feisty.
<fdoving> .. powerpc too, so it's kinda magic that it actually works.
<fdoving> w
<fdoving> ops.
<mhb> Riddell: is adept going to be broken in herd 5?
<DaSkreech> Good question
<allee> please test/approve: libkexiv2 bugfix release: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4530   fixes a crash of digikam and possible kipi-plugins http://bugs.debian.org/141980
<Tonio_> crimsun: ping ?
<crimsun> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> crimsun: concerning bug 87253
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87253 in alsa-driver "internal speakers do not work on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87253
<Tonio_> crimsun: I just installed a macbook pro and it looks like it doesn't work even with your kernel patch...
<Tonio_> crimsun: there is another patch suggested, from upstream alsa, deserves a merging ?
<crimsun> Tonio_: I haven't looked, but if both you and Matthew OK it, sure
<Tonio_> crimsun: and of course, the most important question : "howdy ?" :)
<crimsun> I'm nowhere near my git trees, so I can't review atm [at an airport] 
<Tonio_> crimsun: well I didn't test it for the moment ;) girlfriend in vacation atm, so no time for long builds and tests, but I will :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: no emergency, just that it would be very nice to have that fixed before the release, as there are lots of issues with macbook pro on feisty that worked on edgy....
<Tonio_> the speakers, ndiswrapper crashing -> no wireless, pommed for special keys
<Tonio_> everything worked on edgy :(
<imbrandon> Tonio_, you ever get a new alppy ?
<Tonio_> crimsun: I'll ping you once reviewed
<imbrandon> lappy*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yep, a macbook pro :)
<imbrandon> nice
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but I had bad news while upgrading to feisty :(
<Tonio_> no wireless, no sound, no brightness managements etc.....
<Tonio_> everything worked on edgy....
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> airport express wireless ?
<imbrandon> i have ae working on feisty
<Tonio_> imbrandon: now it is atheros ar5008
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: only ndiswrapper works for this, and ndiswrapper on feisty causes kernel panic
<imbrandon> sweet
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> yes ;)
<Tonio_> little issues, big consequences
<imbrandon> i thought atheros worked ootb mostly
<Tonio_> 3 bugs only for a laptop is not a lot, but when that touches all wireless, all the sound, and all the "special keys/acpi/brightness", that's quite a lot :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it does with madwifi, but not that one
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: very new and powerfull card 802.11n compatible
<jdong> ar5008....
<jdong> hmm
<Tonio_> that's why no driver atm
<jdong> never used that chipset myself
<Tonio_> jdong: works with ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper crashes, so.......... :)
<jdong> lovely :)
<Tonio_> I'll contact pommed upstream (debian dev) to get infos to find out what is different with ubuntu
<Tonio_> and why it doesn't work
<mhb> hey Tonio_
* jdong loves AR5212's
<mhb> how are you?
<jdong> actually we built a radar gun out of one
<Tonio_> but we really have to fix ndiswrapper before release.......
<Tonio_> hi mhb :)
<Tonio_> tired, after 20 hours trying to get everything to work on a macbook :)
<Tonio_> lots of issues btw......... sad since even crappy edgy worked like a charm.... that's not good 2 month to the release....
<mhb> Tonio_: my laptop is 2+ years old and still some stuff doesn't work
<mhb> Tonio_: wifi doesn't communicate well with knetworkmanager, for instance
<Tonio_> mhb: of course but this time it is not "some stuff"
<mhb> Tonio_: ya, I read your trouble :o)
<Tonio_> the stupid thing is that some very rare things like the remove work out of the box :(
<Tonio_> but no wireless :) isn't that a shame? :)
<mhb> Tonio_: have you looked at that "very tiny characters instead of password dots" problem?
<mhb> Tonio_: also, there's another thing that needs to be done by someone, perhaps you
<mhb> Tonio_: in polyester widget style, the menu item/button text shadows should be disabled as default
<mhb> Tonio_: they render the text unreadable (often)
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm not sure if that was done already
<mhb> Tonio_: Riddell suggested you may have done that, so I'm asking you now :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: yes I had it on that laptop
<Tonio_> mhb: the bug just dissapeared without any update..... that's really weird....
<Tonio_> mhb: looks like a xorg driver issue
<Tonio_> mhb: no issue with vesa, sometimes issue with fglrx
<Tonio_> no issue with intel chips....
<Tonio_> mhb: hard to fix I'd say :)
<mhb> Tonio_: I doubt that
<mhb> Tonio_: plenty of people experienced that
<mhb> Tonio_: I did too, and I have a fully working Intel card
<Tonio_> mhb: and plenty don't..... with the same packages....
<Tonio_> mhb: btw that's mior issue compared to ndiswrapper failing......
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll look at that and try to fix while polishing, but I have better to do right now....
<mhb> Tonio_: yeah, I'd like to "catch 'em all", you know :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: that doesn't break any functionnalities, and lots of people might not even consider this a bug
<Tonio_> mhb: but I promiss I'll have a look when I have time for this and critical issues are fixed...
<mhb> Tonio_: I agree that there are worse out there
<Tonio_> and concerning polyester, I must say I like the button text shadow :)
<Tonio_> it makes them more visible, but that's just a mater of tastes, better talk to kwwii for this
<Lure> allee: we do not have libkexiv2 in repo yet, but I will build it for feisty for your repo
<mhb> Tonio_: well it makes the readability worse here, may be a different monitor/resolution or I dunno
<Lure> allee: Riddell said that it makes more sense to push everything together with 0.9.1 as this library is actually a cut-out of digikam code and we need MIR
<allee> Lure: afaik 0.1.0 is in still in ubuntu NEW queue
<mhb> Tonio_: if it were a usability issue, I'd remove it
<Tonio_> mhb: sure
<Lure> allee: is it?
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll ask him what he thinks and then poke back
<Tonio_> mhb: ask kwwii :)
<mhb> Tonio_: see you soon
<mhb> Tonio_: maybe I'll try to have a look at that password character bug myself
<mhb> Tonio_: tomorrow
<Lure> allee: you are correct: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<mhb> Tonio_: instead of bugging you :o)
<Lure> Tonio_: can you then upload new version? ;-)
<allee> Lure: yes, without digikam libkexiv2 makes not much sense as it's currently the only dependency
<allee> Lure: when pbuild finishes I've upload libkexiv2, digikam and digikamimageplugins for edgy
<allee> ^^ (re)build digikamimageplugins right now
<Lure> allee: nice, I am just finishing UVFe for strigi and kpowersave, then I go on digikam build for feisty
<allee> Lure: pbuilder finished.  I do another revu upload with 0ubuntu1 for digikam in the meantime
<Lure> Tonio_: you should probably discuss macbookpro issues with cjwatson - he was doing some changes for better support recently
<Tonio_> Lure: I will :)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the tip
<allee> Tonio_: ping me when you do it.  In interested in everything about kubuntu and macbookpro!
<allee> oh shit. I've forgotten to specify the dput repo name and uploaded to ubuntu instead of my repo :(  Good that they don't trust me and will trough it away ;)
<Tonio_> allee I will
<Tonio_> ;)
<allee> Tonio_: thx
<allee> Lure: I've upload the edgy pkgs (this time to _my_ repo *flush*)
<Lure> allee: ok, will pick them up and exercise my pbuilde ;-)
<allee> Lure: I've forgot to remove libghoto2-2-dev in Depends: of digikam: http://rafb.net/p/609Rnn68.html   pbuiling a new digikam deb ...
<Lure> kpowersave 0.7.2 is waiting to UVFe, but source is available if somebody want to try: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4531
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-01
<Riddell> mhb: depends if mithrandir will let it through or not
<mhb> Riddell: hope he will let the patch trough.
<mhb> good night, folks
<Lure> allee: showfoto does not install here - does it work for you on edgy?
<Lure> allee: showfoto depends on digikam (>= 2:0.9.1~rc2); however: ersion of digikam on system is 2:0.9.1~rc2-0~lure0feisty1
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could you take a look at this "bug"? I don't have feisty... http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080316
* Hobbsee looks
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> eek, so it does
<Hobbsee> Jucato: tell _stefans_ about that when he comes back
<Jucato> sure thing. thanks for testing :)
<Hobbsee> or whoever's doing that dialogue
* Jucato is waiting for the final call to test upgrading
<Jucato> or actually I'm waiting for the upgrade tool...
<manchicken> Anybody else seeing adept just DIE when it starts up?
<xerosis> manchicken: it's pretty common
<manchicken> xerosis: It wasn't before.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: that due to the kdesu thing, or something else?
<Jucato> Adept is quite adept at doing weird stuff once in a while :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Oh, is it kdesu related?  Is there a bug posted?
<manchicken> Jucato: Don't hate the player, hate the game ;)
<Jucato> manchicken: I don't hate you at all :)
<manchicken> I was thinking one of my patches screwed something up weird.
<Jucato> see? I blame the patch. not the author :)
<manchicken> I can't seem to reproduce this issue with my own development version of adept, but I'm only using sudo in my chroot for that.
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I totally forgot what the timeline was for feisty, so I'm now behind.
<manchicken> Gotta play catch-up.
<xerosis> I get crashes about 50% of the time when opening adept...
<manchicken> xerosis: On feisty?
<xerosis> manchicken: yep
<manchicken> xerosis: Did it just start happening recently?
<manchicken> I'm getting segv every time I try to start it.
<manchicken> Without fail.
<xerosis> for the last week or so?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: search in kdebase - there's a big long kdesu/sudo bug
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> I'm not gonna fight that one.
<Hobbsee> oh, a segv?
<manchicken> I've got plenty of adept issues to fight ^_^
* Hobbsee just gets that it doesnt start
<manchicken> Yeah, it's giving a fat segv.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you know that string freeze appears to be soon?
<manchicken> Sometimes it'll start first.
<manchicken> I'm not doing any new strings.
<manchicken> Just bug squishin'
<manchicken> I'm hoping someone reviewed the strings for the new adept features.  I'm nowhere near a usability expert.
<manchicken> I also need a hand debugging a couple things with adept.
<manchicken> That changelog issue in adept_updater (crashing on ItemChangelog.changelogUrl() calls) is getting pretty old.
<Hobbsee> neat
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yeah, this is weird.  Sometimes I get segv, sometimes I get nothing, sometimes kdesu never even shows up.
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> We've got beta freeze coming here soon.
<manchicken> What does beta freeze mean?  Just a code-freeze until the beta version is out?
<manchicken> Ah, I'm getting SIGABRT on adept.
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
* Hobbsee checks
<manchicken> I assumed that since I was seeing the crash dialog that it was segv.
<manchicken> It's a SIGABRT.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: everything's supposed to work, and be thoroughly tested
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Wanna help me find this changelog issue?
<manchicken> ^_^
* manchicken gives the puppy eyes and dodges the doomie-stick.
* Hobbsee has class :(
<Hobbsee> if i'm around in ~1.5 hours, then maybe
<manchicken> Righto.
<xerosis> just interested, what happens if a bug like this can't be fixed in time for release?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: which bug in particular?
<manchicken> That's a good question ^_^
<xerosis> any adept crasher ;)
<manchicken> I think it means we throw more people at it if it looks like it may be risking missing the release.
<Hobbsee> if there's a release critical bug, then someone really really has to fix it
<Hobbsee> and you're not going to get rid of all crashers
<manchicken> It would be easy to get the changelog thing out of the UI until it could be fixed to make it hit the release.  Dunno.
<xerosis> was just interested, i'm trying to get into more devel stuff but my distro release knowledge is naive :)
<Hobbsee> xerosis: you'll learn it :)
<xerosis> do i want to though? ;)
* Hobbsee wishes people wouldnt answer their phones in hte library
<manchicken> It's pretty easy to pick it up.
<Hobbsee> xerosis: yes.  :P
<xerosis> i'm only doing it for the fame and headlines :p
<xerosis> so worst case, if adept was still crashing on start and no-one could fix before release, what would likely happen?
<Hobbsee> more people would look into ti
<Hobbsee> or they'd revert whatever made it crash
* Hobbsee --> class
<Majost> so I have to ask....
<Majost> how do you get the nightly kubuntu snapshot isos to boot after installing them?
<Majost> nm
<Majost> seems to have been a hickup
<manchicken> I think I'm going to have these column fixes done...
<jjesse> boo woo
<bddebian> Don't cry :-)
<manchicken> bddebian: How're your C++ and gdb skills? ;)
<jjesse> how are you bddebian?  haven't had a chance to see you in awhile
<jdong> jjesse: I think it's boo _hoo_?
<jjesse> hey i can't type tonight
<jjesse> i'm on a loaner laptop :(
<jjesse> it's great when you are in training and laptop crashes
<jjesse> and you have to do a presentation to pass the class
<bddebian> manchicken: I SUCK at C++ unfortunately :-(
<manchicken> Boo hoo.
<bddebian> jjesse: OK, thx. Yourself?
<jjesse> see previous comments i would be better
<manchicken> I'm trying to corner someone into helping me debug this thing.
<jjesse> can't finish the chpt updates i need to do as loaner is a windows machine :(
<bddebian> w00t :)
<manchicken> First patch I've submitted in a while.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: did you figure it out?
<manchicken> Not the changelog thing.
* Hobbsee got her passport :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: lucky you
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh
<jjesse> hello sarah
<jjesse> where you traveling you need your passport?
<manchicken> I got the column thing fixed.
<Hobbsee> hiya jjesse.  spain
<jjesse> ah for UDS
<jjesse> ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<manchicken> Riddell is gonna be happy.
<manchicken> He mentioned those columns earlier.
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<manchicken> Bug was pwned.
<manchicken> Though I still don't know where that little icon ran off to.
<manchicken> I'm gonna run to bed now.  Check y'all later.
<DaSkreech> Heya Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> jjesse: ping
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: remember my non kernel panic?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the non-booting one?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Apparently some update blew away my inittab
<Hobbsee> nice
<DaSkreech> yup :)
<DaSkreech> reinstalled
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: bah, inittab is overrated, I just start my machine with init=/bin/sh and start everything by hand :p
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Well the fun thing is the machine was trying to start itself with apparently no clue as to where it was going
* Jucato thought inittab went out because of upstart
<DaSkreech> It still uses it it seems
<DaSkreech>  I really really need a tut on upstart
<stdin> it may still use it, but it's not created by default
<Jucato> which means that a missing inittab file is normal starting edgy?
<DaSkreech> This was feisty
<stdin> I have one on edgy, just not feisty
<Jucato> "starting edgy" = edgy and onwards :)
* Jucato doesn't have one on edgy
<stdin> maybe because I upgraded dapper -> edgy, not fresh install, and sysvinit just left the inittab there
<DaSkreech> I have one on edgy
<DaSkreech> Right so does upstart know about runlevels?
<stdin> sure it does
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DaSkreech> so if I have a pure upstart system would I still have a init command?
<Lathiat> yeh for compatability
<stdin> yeah, but the command to change runlevel is: telinit
<DaSkreech> Lathiat: Far as I know there is a upstart-compat-sysv package for that. I meant pure upstart
<Lathiat>  /sbin/init is provided purely by upstart, telinit etc are by compat-sysv
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Lure> Riddell: that is cool idea - maybe we should consider this after Herd5/Beta: http://www.advogato.org/person/seb128/diary.html?start=36
<Hobbsee> Lure: indeed.  i've been thinking about it a bit, w.r.t the testing team
* Hobbsee hasnt been to work to properly contemplate it, though
<Lure> Hobbsee: by doing package by package, it helps with focus and knowledge sharing...
<Hobbsee> Lure: indeed.
<Hobbsee> Lure: we should get people like yuriy, etc, together.
<Hobbsee> maybe start with kdebase.
<yuriy> sounds like a good idea
<yuriy> probably not so much me though. break's over :( midterms time
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's not for the -testers team that mhb made, right?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: ahh, darn.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we could grab them too.
<Jucato> ah but what is this team for? testing packages?
<Hobbsee> they need to learn to triage, to test
<yuriy> i go to one of like 2 colleges in the us that have break in february. so i had plenty of time last week, hence all the bugwork
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i posted a thread on kfn to try to recruit and educate people
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee doesnt read that
<yuriy> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080237.0
<Jucato> oh so that was you!
* Jucato didn't make the association...
* yuriy is GameManK
<Jucato> now I know
<DaSkreech> Is there a nexus for kubuntu blogs?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: planet.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> That sounds very gnomish
<yuriy> it would be like planet.ubuntu.com INTERSECT planet.kde.org
<Lure> DaSkreech: exactly, that is why we need more kde blogs there ;-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's desktop-agnostic
* Hobbsee just doesnt post to it much
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: there's also ubuntu-users planet somewhere
<DaSkreech> can we get a KXF&E set of RSS feeds?
* Jucato wonders when his blogs will be worth of planet ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: likely.  put it up
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I just have to fill it  up with Linux stuff first, I guess...
<DaSkreech> Currently it talks about his bodily reactions to new diets *shudders*
* Hobbsee DOS' the bot in #ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/blog
<yuriy> Hobbsee: why oh why?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: because i can?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: because it's stupid to make a bot respond to another bot.
<Hobbsee> oh darn, it got kicked from the channel before it got thrown off the network
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What the heck are you talking about nearly the entire blog is about linux
<DaSkreech> There is very little bodily functions in tehre at all!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it is? O.o
<yuriy> i don't even see the bodily functions post. linux linux linux
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato wonders where DaSkreech got the idea that he writes about bolidy functions
<Jucato> ugh! budily
<Jucato> bodily damnit!
* DaSkreech wonders when he should tell the chan they ave been punk'd
<Lure> Jucato: please add it to PLanet : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Jucato> Lure: a freesoftware feed is needed right?
<Jucato> heh I'm more worried about contents being good enough :P
<DaSkreech> No. You can ..
<Lure> Jucato: nice to have, but there are others with personal views on other topics, so I think nobody cares
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I can what?
<DaSkreech> Hmm how do you say spew bodily functions all over the planet without being offensive?
<Jucato> :P
<Lure> Jucato: looks good to me ;-)
<Jucato> heh ok thanks. I'll add it later... after I get through my sister's accident first..
* Hobbsee is seriously scared...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> there are a couple of guys outside my house, looking really suss
<Hobbsee> just staring at it
* Hobbsee is home alone
<Jucato> ouch...
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Who lives closest to you that you have a number for?
<DaSkreech>  call them and tell them to come over
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: How far are they from the house?
* DaSkreech tries to remember the number for the police in Australia. 
<DaSkreech> it's 0 isn't it?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: just tried, they didnt answer the door
* Hobbsee really needs to go to work
* Hobbsee doesnt have numbers for any of the neighbours, for some reason
<DaSkreech> They are still there?
<Hobbsee> they look like two teenagers talking and kissing in their car....but i dunno...
<Hobbsee> they have been pointing at my house a fair bit
<DaSkreech> The two guys?
<Hobbsee> one's a girl, sorry
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> how long have they been there?
<Hobbsee> ages.  didnt see when they got here
<DaSkreech> and it's not the sky over your house. It's the house they are interested in?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Who's the nearest person you have a number for?
<Hobbsee> across the road - just calling them now
* Hobbsee likes whitepages :)
<DaSkreech> 000
<DaSkreech> That's It :)
* Jucato wished he could smile at a time like this...
* DaSkreech considers putting the Aussie police on speed dial
<Hobbsee> hehe, yup
<Hobbsee> there's a local number too
<DaSkreech> Hi! Yes this lovely young person has been kidnapped. No I don't know where she is... no I don't know where she used to live.. Well I can tell you she uses Kubuntu. No I'm calling from Jamaica.. NO I am NOT just making this up we need the princess' POINTY STICK OF DOOOOOOM!! Don't You dare hang up o*clik*
<Hobbsee> darn, htey're not there
<Hobbsee> okay, i think i'm just going to go to work
<Hobbsee> have left a message
<DaSkreech> Don't have any mates with cars and cell phones?
<Hobbsee> have got the car numberplate
<Hobbsee> not around here
<DaSkreech> ok
* Hobbsee --> work
<Hobbsee> everything's bolted down, so they'd have tboule getting in
* Jucato ---> hospital (or wants to)
* DaSkreech sticks the Bodily functions tag on Jucato
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!! just the guy I was waiting for :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: bash_profile ? :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what's the deadline for adding that kdesu fade stuff ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: no. this is for you :P http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080316
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I mean, how long time do I have to get my acts together :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: Hobbsee confirmed that "bug"
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oka, Enter should work the same way as space does it
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> sorry can't test it myself...
* Jucato is still waiting for the call to test the upgrade tool
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah.. I know why
<_StefanS_> Jucato: Cancel is the default button for the Enter key
<Jucato> oh... O.o
<_StefanS_> Jucato: so this one should be easy stuff indeed. I will have to do some work first, but will have the fix uploaded later tonight if all goes well.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: can you write that on the forum, because i'm not registered there
<Jucato> sure no problem.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: thanks.
<Jucato> I was actually waiting for your input to do just that :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: goody :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you can always send me an email if you encounter stuff like that, I check the mail every minute.. -> sfs@enhance-it.dk
<Jucato> every minute?!? O.o
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yea, I have two laptops.. working on the one on the left, while having OSS stuff running on the one on the right :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: so I can always see stuff happening
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> nice.. 2 machines :(
<_StefanS_> yes.. actually I have one more laptop, and a dedicated server aswell. So there's good chances to test different stuff
<_StefanS_> helping me a number of times when stuff doesn't work
<Jucato> O.O
<_StefanS_> Jucato: let me know if you need a shell account/webspace or something, I have plenty to spare
<Jucato> sure. right now I have a webspace :)
<Jucato> thanks for the offer :)
* Jucato needs another computer more than webspace...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: If you can settle for a ssh / shell account I can help..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but its probably more a physical machine I figure..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: that you need :)
<Jucato> yeah. definitely the latter one :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> although a metaphysicsal machine wouldn't be half as bad :D
<Jucato> er.. "metaphysical"... damn I can't spell :)
<_StefanS_> I get you..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what kind of machine are you afteR?
<Jucato> heh actually anything... a laptop would be kool, but not necessary, as I don't get to go out most of the time
<Jucato> I'm just thinking that I would probably need another machine once I get down and dirty into development... (Kubuntu and KDE...)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: latops are the best, I just hate those big clunky desktops..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you can do that in vmware
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I use it very much
<Jucato> _StefanS_: or chroot stuff... but I'm not familiar with that yet
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well yes, but chrooting doesn't always give you a full machine
<Jucato> yeah, that's why I'm not yet really planning on buying another computer or laptop... but if one comes my way along the way, I wouldn't let it pass :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I mean you're still dependent on the kernel and stuff
<Jucato> uhuh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well too bad I dont have a laptop to spare ;)
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> I'm waiting for April to come.... that's when my sister will get an office laptop and leave hers home :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you should have a applied for that cpu I gave away
<_StefanS_> Jucato: then you could have built your own lappie
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well april's not that far away hehe
<Jucato> yeah... hopefully my sister's accident today won't delay that, though...
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> ouch I hope its not serious
<Jucato> the ct scan showed nothing and she's on her way home
<_StefanS_> I had a colleague that was hit by a cab a few weeks ago..
<Jucato> steel bar from a door fell on her head
<_StefanS_> oh sh*t
<Jucato> ouch... now that's serious...
<_StefanS_> well he only broke a leg and had a concusion (head injury)
<_StefanS_> the cab was going 60km/hr, and he smashed the windshield of it
<_StefanS_> he got of rather easy... could have been much worse
<Jucato> ouch...
* Jucato can't even begin to imagine how that feels...
<_StefanS_> well we were quite a bit worried since the first messages didn't really indicate how bad it was
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no set deadline, just as soon as possible
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay, I will try and get it done
<_StefanS_> Riddell: asap
<kwwii> so how about this one.....
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2.png
<Erunno> The progress bar and the text/icon doesn't *seem* to centered (the bar seems to be a little too far left).
<Riddell> I'm not sure about the hollow effect
<kwwii> Erunno: the bars get cut out of the pic, that is just to show you how it would look
<kwwii> Riddell: the best thing about that pic for usplash is that the ubuntu usplash is similar
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seems we didnt get burgled.
<mhb> hiall
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<mhb> kwwii: oh, that one looks really nice for me
<mhb> kwwii: I like it
<mhb> kwwii: a lot
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> I thought you would :-)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh that's great! (sorry afk)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yup.  was 15 mins late to work, but they didnt care :P
<Jucato> haha!
<Hobbsee> turns out they didnt have a place where i *could* work, as they were idiots.
<Hobbsee> people on registers must be =< number of registers possible to use
<Hobbsee> it's simple maths.  only requires fingers and toes.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: And braincells.
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yaeh, well, there arent too many of them at work.  especially for those in management
<Tm_T> Hmmh, hate when I'm starting to know too well how bad situation is in local edu sector.
<Tm_T> Feel like I should do something when I basically can't.
<mhb> kwwii: well, it doesn't seem others share my enthusiasm about it :o)
* Hobbsee will have to look at the backscroll to find otu what it is
<Jucato> Hobbsee: usplash theme, afaik
<kwwii_> mhb: sorry, I missed the comments...who said what?
<mhb> kwwii_: no, you didn't :o)
<mhb> kwwii_: well, only Jonathan &Erunno commented on it
<Jucato> I think that was the point... the lack of comments... :/
<kwwii_> ahaaaa
<kwwii_> now I get it
* Jucato would just echo Riddell's comment... presuming he was referring to the "kubuntu" text
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: that logo is far better than the current, though you might want to add a little blueish to the black kubuntu text
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh
<Jucato> or a little blueish glow....
<kwwii_> the thing is that the real branding has black text
<kwwii_> but I do get your point
<kwwii_> my idea was to go away from the jello looking stuff, it is not serious enough
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: hmm ok, the bluish might even ruin the "quality" / "solid" feel you have now
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: I think you chose good colors anyways when I look more at it
<Jucato> kwwii_: just a more bluish outer glow to the text wouldn't probably hurt the branding
<kwwii_> Jucato: yeah, you might be right
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: could you try to whiten the texts lower edges a bit, and keep the colors you have now ?
<kwwii_> _StefanS_: actually I did that already, most people said it made the text look too blocky
<mhb> kwwii_: I like the "make the look more serious" idea behind that
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: maybe that will di the trick.. I think the text sort of needs stand out more
<_StefanS_> oh
<kwwii_> the hardest part about giving the text a 3d character is that it has to match that of the logo
<kwwii_> the "circular device" I mean
<Jucato> so the next logo will be less... um...embossed? (looked like candy actually)
<kwwii_> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2a.png
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: could you try to make the bottom like the upper part please ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: I'm not sure that fading in the bottom really is good for the logo
<Jucato> I think that looks a bit better...
<mhb> kwwii_: I liked the first progress bar more
<_StefanS_> yes I agree on that
* Jucato didn't notice the progress bar has changed... focused on the text
<apokryphos> the conventional center text/logo boot-up splashscreen is boring 8)
<Erunno> The progress bar design matches nicely with the rest of the Ubuntu design, because it is used in other applications as well.
<_StefanS_> btw, what is the key to show bootup messages in feisty ?
<Jucato> apokryphos: let me guess... suse's? :D
<Jucato> _StefanS_: remove "quiet" from menu.lst?
<Erunno> It's less so in KDE/Kubuntu, the progress bar there looks different.
<apokryphos> Jucato: theirs sometimes is.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yea, but not permanently - I just occasionally want to see messages
<Jucato> ah
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I know there was talk about it at some point
<Jucato> usplash doesn't have that feature
<Jucato> so far no one has been able to give me an answer yet to my question about usplash...
<Jucato> or at least pointed me where I could ask :P
<Erunno> Apropos, just a general question: Is this channel meant only for developers or open to the common rabble as well ?
<mhb> Erunno: #kubuntu-offtopic is better for that
<kwwii_> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2b.png
<kwwii_> I think that is what you meant?
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: yes exactly
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: far more readable
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: now kubuntu text should be floating with the middle of the - in the kubuntu logo
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: ie. move it a bit down
<kwwii_> _StefanS_: that is one thing I cannot do
<Jucato> hm... doesn't the logo itself look a bit out of place? I mean... it looks artificially placed beside the text....
<kwwii_> there are explicit locations
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: oh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I see your point..
<kwwii_> the top of the text meets the top of the inner cirlce
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: yes but that doesn't balance the logo
<kwwii_> the bottom of the text meets the upper side of the bottom of the circle
<kwwii_> and the top of the smaller text letters meets the bottom side of the top of the inner circle
<Hobbsee> Erunno: this is for development related discussion, but various other things get discussed too, usually among the regular people in here.  of course, if devleopment talk is going on, then the other stuff is regarded as offtopic.
<Hobbsee> straight offtopic stuff is better for #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kwwii_> this was not stuff decided by me...I can only work with it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you tell _StefanS_ about the bug?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: got it, and have a fix
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yep. he's going to fix it
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Jucato will keep on the look out for other feisty bugs mentioned in the forums
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: could we try that bluish thing perhaps?
<Jucato> er... s/will keep/is keeping a/
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: still with sharp eg
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: edges
<kwwii_> _StefanS_: yepp, but first I am getting lunch ;-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: sure, just msg me
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: looking forward to seeing it
<kwwii_> _StefanS_: I'll do that :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: sweet
* Hobbsee contemplates....dishes, or bed?
<Jucato> "or"!!
<sebas> Hobbsee: My dishes or yours?
<Hobbsee> sebas: the ones that i used when cooking last night.
<Hobbsee> ie, mine
<apokryphos> kwwii_: if you don't mind my asking, how does usplash compare to bootsplash?
* Riddell hides
<sebas> Hobbsee: Bed, then.
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> found you!
* Jucato seeks
<kwwii_> apokryphos: the bootsplash can do much more
<kwwii_> but the usplash is not a kernel patch
<Jucato> pure user space stuff?
<kwwii_> exactly
<Jucato> ah
<apokryphos> interesting
<Jucato> kwwii_: you indirectly answered my question :)
* Jucato thought that "Now available for Linux Kernel 2.6.15!" meant no more kernel patches...
* Jucato also wonders about the possibility of being able to hide/show boot messages in usplash while booting... ala bootsplash/splashy
<Lure> kwwii_: not bad, because it it less blue - maybe still some blue cast on kubuntu text?
<Jucato> see? people want blue. :D
<kwwii_> Lure: yeah, going to work on something like that after lunch
<Jucato> let kwwii_ eat his lunch!! :D
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Lure> Jucato: I like blue, but move from solid blue fill to just blueish cast is probably the way to go...
<Lure> kwwii_: I am amazed what can be done with 256 colors ;-)
<Jucato> oh that's 256 colors only?! O.o
<kwwii_> if you do it right :-)
<Jucato> nothing's impossible for the kwwii_-man :)
<kwwii_> except lunch
<Jucato> heh ok ok... eat! :)
<Lure> any MOTU around? Can you sponsor upload for bug 88793 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88793 in kpowersave "UVF exception 0.6.2 -> 0.7.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88793
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> I have real problems with Adept -- since yesterday it crashed twice. today it crashed when I tried to update packages
<neutraloss> use apt-get
<neutraloss> there was a new release on the repo that fixed my adept issues
<Riddell> yes, should be fixes in -0ubuntu19
<Jucato> Riddell: when will the upgrade tool be available for testing? (re: mhb's mail to kubuntu-testers)
<Riddell> Jucato: actually it should work now in most cases
<Jucato> ok
<Riddell> but it crashes if it doesn't like your apt setup
<Riddell> and the fixes package is stuck in soyuz somewhere
<Riddell> fixed
<Jucato> oh... soyuz... that might take days.. hence your reply to mhb?
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> but if you want to try it, please do
<Jucato> this weekend then... just want to make sure I do it properly for testing purposes...
<mhb> Jucato: I'm sure once Riddell tells me it's fixed we'll let everyone know :o)
<Jucato> ok. I'll wait till then :)
<mhb> Jucato: I intend to mail some information about it to kubuntu-users and to some other places
<Jucato> I'm more anxious about testing the upgrade process than actually getting into feisty :)
<mhb> Jucato: so we gain more testers
<Jucato> oh yuriy_ made a similar "call" in kubuntuforums.net
<Jucato> (no replies yet though
<Jucato> oh my bad, he was talking about bug hug day
<Jucato> mhb: if you don't mind, I'll probably copy your email and post it in kubuntuforums.net as well
<mhb> Jucato: that would be great, but please wait until the dist-upgrade tool is ready for wider testing
<mhb> Jucato: that's what I'm waiting for, too
<Jucato> yeah. I meant the email you will be sending when it's ready :)
<neutraloss> I'd test but I'm already at FF4
<neutraloss> I have another machine I can upgrade though
<neutraloss> hehe - here's a test, upgrade from FC5
<Jucato> O.o
<neutraloss> btw, I've been looking around, but is there a way to get flash to work in Konqueror 64bit?
<neutraloss> either the i32 libraries or the chroot method?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jucato> hm... no Konqueror I guess...
<neutraloss> Do most people run Konqueror as their exclusive web browser?
<neutraloss> I was under the impression that because Firefox used a lot of gnome libraries that Konqueror was "better", but that's a layman's understanding of it.
<Jucato> some use firefox...
<neutraloss> is anyone here running xserver-xgl / fglrx with respectable scrolling performance?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo!
<Jucato> :D
<bddebian> ahhh
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<neutraloss> hola bddebian
<bddebian> Hello neutraloss
<_StefanS_> kwwii_: are you back yet?
<Jucato> :D
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> the good thing is that usplash is finally working almost flawlessly for me
<mhb> it used to switch to console, but not anymore
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CommunityQuestionTime currently going on btw
<Jucato> oh
<mhb> I just wonder why Ubuntu's gdm will be ran sooner than kdm
<mhb> I mean priority-wise
<DaSkreech> Ran sooner?
<mhb> DaSkreech: sorry, gets initialized sonner
<mhb> sooner :o)
* mhb 's really tired
<DaSkreech> mhb: yay we are in the same club!
<mhb> the problem is that the kdm is initialized so late here that usplash switches to console first
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> Yeah I see what you mean
* DaSkreech just booted up so yeah
<mhb> or at least that's my explanation for the fact that usplash switched to console first
<neutraloss> what's the solution?
<DaSkreech> init usplash earlier?
<mhb> DaSkreech: kdm, I suppose
<DaSkreech> maybe
<kwwii_> http://sinecera.de/kusplash_tester2b.png
<Jucato> oooh I likey :)
<Erunno> Might I suggest to turn on anti-aliasing in gwenview in the default settings ? I was wondering images looked so blocky before I realized it was turned off.
<Erunno> Huge artifacts don't make the best impression ;-)
<Jucato> where is that setting?
<mhb> kwwii_: did you change the colors of the progress bar from the original tester2.png because you had to?
<Erunno> Jucato: Settings -> Configure Gwenview -> View (hope this is correct, I'm translating from german).
* Jucato can't see any "anti-aliasing" settings
<Jucato> only "smoothing"... maybe the same?
<Erunno> Jucato: Probably.
<Jucato> None - Fast - Normal - Best?
<Erunno> Jucato: That's it.
<mhb> kwwii_: somehow I still like the _2 progressbar more than the current one ... the 2b progressbar seems to be more "green" than the first one
<mhb> kwwii_: but if we can't make a better one because of the colors, I can live with it :o)
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: +1
<DaSkreech> Anyone know if Hobbsee got to work ok?
<yuriy_> the usplash logo is changint that much?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep she did
<Jucato> DaSkreech: and the house was safe too
<DaSkreech> Good
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: are we changing the wallpaper
<DaSkreech> 3 people in my office are saying that they like kubuntu except out of the box they don't like the wallpaper
<DaSkreech> However they do like GHNS so..... :-/
<Jucato> GHNS?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: that's the third time You've asked me that. I swear
<Jucato> really?
<Jucato> ah yeah
<Jucato> fine sorry
<mhb> Jucato: you know, sometimes google helps faster :o)
<DaSkreech> Get Hot new stuff :)
<Jucato> yeah... irc habit...
<DaSkreech> mhb: certainly faster than me :-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: it's my other Pimp focus
<DaSkreech> KDE's ace in the hole if we can sort out the two problems
<kwwii_> mhb: just playing with different progress bars
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: probably just going to adjust the colors a bit on the wallpaper
<mhb> kwwii_: okay :o) now you know what my personal preference is .o)
<kwwii_> you are right with the progress bar, the darker less green version is better
<Lure> kwwii_: you rock!
<Lure> kwwii_: (I am sure you already know that ;-) )
<kwwii_> ;-)
<kwwii_> Riddell: which branch of kubuntu-default-settings should I take?
<Riddell> kwwii_: the one that isn't yours :)
<Riddell> bzr checkout sftp://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Riddell> s/jr/kwwii/
<kwwii_> Riddell: yeah, I was wondering why there are two with my name on them :-)
<DaSkreech> seele: ping
<Riddell> kwwii_: you can change the status of those to Merged if you want them to be hidden
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<seele> DaSkreech: i'm on a crappy network so i might be in and out
<kwwii_> Riddell: thnx, done
<DaSkreech> seele: ok. someone was just asking about the GHNS dialog box. Why is install right beside close. They were asking if close could be moved to the left side of the dialog. Would that go against anything KDE standards or usability?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that dialogue is being redesigned for KDE 4
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Cool :) Of course here we insert screenshot or shut up
<DaSkreech> Who's redesigning the dialog? josef?
<seele> GHNS?
<DaSkreech> KGHNS?
<DaSkreech> Get Hot New Stuff
<seele> superkaramba?  or is ghns separate from that?
<DaSkreech> seele: Go to the Wallpaper Dialog box there is a button that says Get New Wallpaper. Click that
<seele> i have it open in SK, i assume its the same?
<DaSkreech> Everything from there on is GHNS
<seele> ok
<DaSkreech> I guess I've never used SK :)
<seele> Riddell: who is working on the dialog for kde4?
<seele> DaSkreech: and no you cant move the close button to the left
<DaSkreech> seele: What does that Violate?
<seele> guidelines, i.e. consistency
<seele> if it looks like a window, the close button has to be there
<Riddell> seele: Josef Spillner
<seele> Riddell: ok
<DaSkreech> That's what I thought. So should the install button move?
<DaSkreech> Or that's all josef and when he's done you would be able to review?
<seele> well since josef is working on it, i guess its however he wants to do it
<seele> i dont know if he has a new design in mind or not, or if he wants to redesign it before implementing, or just get it converted and work on a new design after
<DaSkreech> Ok I'll see if I can find him :)
<seele> it would be better to design first then code, but i dont know what his priorities are
<seele> ok thats fine
<manchicken> Riddell: I sent out your column fixin's last night.
<manchicken> I still don't know where that little icon ran off to though.
<Riddell> groovy
<manchicken> I'm hoping to get some help with the adept_updater changelog crash
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Does he have a IRC nick?
<Riddell> josef I think, but not very much
<DaSkreech> Riddell: That's Josef Whiter.
<Riddell> not sure then
<DaSkreech> he doesn't seem to be very IRC active anyway
<nixternal> Riddell: I will attack those images on the Herd 5 page within the next couple of hours
<nixternal> I am in class right now and just noticed you put some new pics up there
<nixternal> what time are we looking at the Herd 5 release?
<nixternal> s/at the/at for the/
<Riddell> nixternal: I expect tomorrow
<DaSkreech> will adept be fixed for the herd?
<Riddell> already is
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> alot happens in 8 hours I guess
<nixternal> whew, rock on. I will finish up that page this afternoon then. So if there is more to add, just throw it up there and I will put everything in order
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> no problem
<neutraloss> I missed adept
<neutraloss> adept is fixed as of today
<neutraloss> for me
<Riddell> rocking
<mhb> where was the "new characters instead of *s for password line edits" patch applied to?
<Riddell> if nothing else that bug has shown what a large number of users adept has :)
<neutraloss> still no xgl support for xorg 7.2 ;(
<Riddell> mhb: it's in upstream KDE now
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I'm trying to figure out what causes the "tiny squares instead of regular larger circles for password line edits" bug
<mhb> I doubt it is a graphic card driver issue, as I can confirm it with 3 machines using the daily live
<Riddell> it'll be the polyester theme
<mhb> Riddell: I thought that
<mhb> Riddell: changing the theme doesn't help
<mhb> hi toma
<Riddell> hmm, so it doesn't
<mhb> Riddell: I use plastik now and I still see the small squares with kdesu (and kdesu seems to be affected by the style change, the buttons are plastik)
<toma> hi all, mhb
<mhb> Riddell: could it be that the KDE upstream decided to use smaller circles for the dialog?
<mhb> Riddell: that functionality is in kdebase?
<Riddell> mhb: it's a qt issue, not kde
<Riddell> mhb: and neither qt nor kde have changed since this started
<mhb> sorry for a maybe stupid question, but how can one check what packages have changed between two dates?
<Riddell> feisty-changes mailing list
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: I beg to differ
<mhb> Riddell: this bug was first reported on February 20th
<mhb> Riddell: by jjesse, which said he detected it after his update that day
<mhb> Riddell: and both qt and kdebase/libs were changed relatively shortly before
<mhb> Qt on 18th
<mhb> so I don't think we can rule it out completely
* mhb will investigate :o)
<Riddell> mm, tonio merged with debian
<Riddell> mhb: you could wget the old libqt3-mt .deb from launchpad and dpkg --install it
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<mhb> Riddell: got something
<mhb> Riddell: maybe
<mhb> looking at the old danimo's patch
<mhb> one moment
<mhb> Riddell: yup, got it
<mhb> Riddell: it's a different character
<mhb> 0x2022 instead of 0x25CF
<Riddell> well done
<Riddell> so we can pick any character?  there must be some fun ones to choose from :)
<mhb> Riddell: I believe so
<mhb> Riddell: the original danimo's patch used the big one, if that was not available then it used the small one
<mhb> Riddell: now the goal is to find out why are we using the second one
<ScottK> If you're picking a new one, I like the small one better.
<danimo> heya folks
<danimo> what's up?
<Riddell> danimo: about the password field in qt
<danimo> yeah?
<Riddell> danimo: your patch had a different character to the current one
<Riddell> 18:00 < mhb> 0x2022 instead of 0x25CF
<Riddell> is that deliberate?
<danimo> actually it uses both: one is the fallback (afaik 0x2022) in case the other is not provided by the fon
<mhb> danimo: yes
<danimo> it's a tradeoff: 0x2022 is a smaller dot
<danimo> that's still better than *
<mhb> danimo: for some reason, we all see the smaller one
<danimo> odd...
<mhb> danimo: even though our font supported the big one
<danimo> mhb: which patch is that?
<mhb> and still supports, I believe (I can see the old one in charmap)
<danimo> ?
<mhb> danimo: I have to check if we use the exact same code you provided with your patch
<danimo> please do so
<mhb> danimo: (the download is slow, sorry to keep you waiting)
<danimo> mhb: and please check wether the style you use has its own implementation
<danimo> mhb: feisty has a new style I heard
<mhb> danimo: polyester does, but when I switched to plastik the issue remained
<danimo> and a lot of style authors have a lot of fun playing with the patch
<danimo> odd
<mhb> danimo: hmm
<mhb> danimo: kstyle has the exact same patch you made
<mhb> danimo: I guess for some reason it fails to detect that the character 0x25CF is supported
<mhb> oh damn
<mhb> the character doesn't seem to be supported
<mhb> which I fail to understand
<danimo> mhb: which font?
<mhb> Riddell: I open the Ubuntu charmap, select the character (it's supported, font description: Sans Serif), copy it into any KDE dialog, and it won't display
<danimo> kcharselect shows it for sans serif
<danimo> mhb: which font is kubuntu using?
<mhb> danimo: sans serif
<mhb> danimo: at least that's what it says
<danimo> mhb: sans serif is an alias definition
<mhb> danimo: I thought so
<danimo> for A font that is sans serif
<mhb> danimo: not sure what's the real one
<mhb> Riddell: ^^
<mhb> danimo: I thought it uses dejavu fonts, but ubuntu should too... and ubuntu supports that character here
<danimo> mhb: how about selecting dejavu directly?
<mhb> trying that
<mhb> danimo: that's odd
<mhb> danimo: I have both kcharselect and GNOME's charmap
<mhb> danimo: both selected Dejavu Sans
<mhb> danimo: and the same character 25CF, of course
<mhb> danimo: GNOME's charmap shows it fine, kcharselect doesn't
<danimo> mhb: works just fine here (edgy, DejaVu sans)
<mhb> danimo: yeah
<mhb> danimo: your patch worked fine at first
<mhb> danimo: it has broken only recently
<danimo> mhb: is there a more recent version of Qt 3.3 in feisty?
* danimo uses 3.3.6
<mhb> danimo: 3.3.7
<danimo> ahaa :)
<danimo> now let's look at the changelog
<Riddell> we have been playing with fonts too
<danimo> 3.3.8 has been released btw
<danimo> Riddell: who's we?
<Riddell> tonio
<danimo> ah
<tiCo89> hmmm hello
<tiCo89> I have some packages in debian and take care for them
<tiCo89> this is the reason why i write my name in the maintainer field
<tiCo89> why do you upload it to kubuntu with my name inside it?
<tiCo89> i never agreed to that
<danimo> wtf is wrong with the trolltech servers?
<tiCo89> i mean, you can copy all the stuff you want but you can't copy responsibility :(
<Riddell> tiCo89: are you complaining that we keep the maintainer field or that we don't?
<tiCo89> keep the maintainer field and not making new changelog entries :(
<Riddell> tiCo89: we recently changed it so that we don't keep the maintainer field, at Debian's request
<Riddell> tiCo89: so it'll be changed on the next upload
<tiCo89> ah nice
<tiCo89> it's just because hmmm
<tiCo89> i got a "bad mail" today from a kubuntu user which directly blamed me because of a bug
<Riddell> tiCo89: I believe it's expected to have the whole archive done by feisty release, but if you want me to do it sooner let me know what packages they are and I can change
<tiCo89> and without this person i wouldn't even now that ngircd is in kubuntu
<Riddell> tiCo89: worth pointing out that every other debian derived distro keeps the maintainer fields too
<tiCo89> Riddell: problem is just ehm... It wouldn't be a problem to maintain a package for (k/x)ubuntu as well when I already do it in debian
<danimo> mhb: funny, there are not 3.3.7 changes online
<tiCo89> but i would like to get notified
<mhb> danimo: I've seen that
<mhb> danimo: only .3.6 and .3.8
<tiCo89> i mean, if someone uploads a package to ftp-master.debian.org with my name in the last changelog entry I get 2 mails about it
<tiCo89> from ubuntu not :(
<Riddell> tiCo89: it looks like ngircd has been transitioned already
<Riddell> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<tiCo89> ah nice
<tiCo89> and what does MOTU exactly mean?
<mhb> masters of the universe (repository)
<Riddell> Universe is all the packages that are not commercially supported
<mhb> (or maintainers, of course)
<Riddell> naw, definately masters :)
<tiCo89> ah okey..
<Riddell> tiCo89: nobody will make changes upload the package to ubuntu with your name in the changelog entry, but it will come in by a sync from debian
<tiCo89> so you do it more in the gentoo way where a developer may more or less do everything?
<Riddell> tiCo89: yes, packages don't have specific maintainer on the whole
<tiCo89> okey...
<danimo> mhb: ok, 3.3.7 is only a security update to 3.3.6
<mhb> danimo: I guess we can suspect the fonts then
<Riddell> I confirm it doesn't work in Sans Serif or Bitstream Vera Sans in kcharselect
<Riddell> or DejaVu Sans
<mhb> Riddell: but still, Ubuntu and Kubuntu share fonts, right?
<Riddell> mhb: certainly should do
<mhb> Riddell: it works for me in GNOME charmap
<Riddell> but qt seems to have some differences compared to gtk, as tonio recently found
<mhb> Riddell: with both Sans Serif and DejaVu sans
<mhb> Riddell: did tonio patch qt?
<Riddell> he did yes
<mhb> hmm
<DaSkreech> nope
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ?
<mhb> then maybe somehow the fix for bug 78209 on 18th February might have caused wrong rendering for other fonts (my humble guess)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in fontconfig "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<Riddell> mhb: what is gnome's charmap called?
<mhb> charmap ?
<mhb> at least here
<Riddell> gucharmap?
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> charmap was only a link, sorry :o)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Guess someone typed that. I just came back to the desk.
<Riddell> yes, no problems in gucharmap
<Riddell> that has a font called "Sans" not "Sans Serif"
<mhb> Riddell: that is still only an alias for dejavu, I presume
<Lure> fabo: thanks for support with strigi UVFe
<Riddell> mhb: maybe, but it shows that the installed fonts are being interpreted differently
<Riddell> Lure: did you have something that needed uploaded?
<mhb> Riddell: I'll try and compile qt with some font-related debian fixes
<mhb> that got in with the tonio's merge
<Lure> Riddell: [14:39]  <Lure> any MOTU around? Can you sponsor upload for bug 88793 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88793 in kpowersave "UVF exception 0.6.2 -> 0.7.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88793
<mhb> without :o)
<Riddell> mhb: if they're already in...
<Riddell> ok
<Lure> yep, we finally succeeded ;-):  [19:12]  <Riddell> cjwatson: kubuntu i386 desktop CD doesn't seem to have any winfoss on it
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: humbug!
<mhb> it's true
<mhb> I have today's daily at home
<mhb> and it's winfoss free
<Riddell> mhb: do you have ubuntu as well?
<mhb> no, sorry
<Lure> mhb: no need to be sorry ;-)
<mhb> Riddell: I can fetch it if you want
<Riddell> mhb: just curious to know if there's winfoss on that too
<mhb> I'll fetch it then, no problem for me
<Riddell> Lure: uploaded
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> thank you
<Riddell> I notice the config UI hasn't improved though :)
<Lure> Riddell: it is even worse, imho :-(
<Lure> Riddell: got plenty of new "general settings" and is very confusing as naming of schemes overlap with naming of cpu freq policies (powersave, performance)
<Lure> Riddell: I know something about pm, but I got confused at first ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: but some people like it and now it does not conflict with our infrastructure
<DaSkreech> is it ever the intention to have the System Settings be usable with the keyboard?
<Lure> DaSkreech: oh, I would love it!
* Lure is keyboard junkie as he does not like touchpad and does not carry mouse ;-)
<DaSkreech> nasty diseased things
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, that's an important bug
<Riddell> kwwii: what's your preferred polyester button type?
<kwwii> Riddell: I prefer the glass buttons
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, how about shadows on the text?
<kwwii> Riddell: although I like it I have heard stuff about that from several people so I think we should not use shadows on the text
<Riddell> groovy, I agree :)
<kwwii> are you sure you want to say out loud that you agree with an american? :p
<Riddell> you're german
<kwwii> lol, yeah
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<hunger> DaSkreech: hi there!
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Fine as always:-)
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Currently I am doing too much organizing and too little hacking for my taste, but I am fine otherwise.
<yuriy> the network status thing is supposed to make kmail not give errors when you're not connected?
<Lure> Riddell: I sent application to motu-council, so you can expect questions... ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: testing edgy -> feisty upgrade now...
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> Lure: with the packages on kubuntu.org?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, following KubuntuDistUpgrade instrictions
<Riddell> Lure: great
<Lure> Riddell: are you sure adept *manager* is to be restarted?
* Lure thinks it should be adept_updater
<Riddell> Lure: either
<Lure> Riddell: adept_manager did not notify me, probably I would need to fetch updates...
<Riddell> Lure: you need all the packages from that kubuntu.org archive
<Riddell> Lure: what version of adept do you have?
<Lure> Riddell: upgrader running... so far so good....
<Lure> Riddell: 2.1.1ubuntu3.1
<Lure> Riddell: it crashed... :-(
<Lure> Riddell: should I file a bug or just paste traceback?
<Riddell> paste a traceback for now
<Lure> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/68
<Riddell> oh, wasn't adept which crashesd
<Riddell> that's good at least
<Riddell> looks like mvo's problem
<Lure> Riddell: yep, fixing python is easy ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: please report a bug on update-manager
<Lure> Riddell: will do...
<mhb> is there any way to resume dpkg-buildpackage operation ?
<GNUro> 'lo!
<mhb> without having to compile it all over again
<mhb> I found out my computer is having an overheating issue
<mhb> I'd compile Qt but the computer shuts itself down because of the heat
<Lure> Riddell: bug 89049
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89049 in update-manager "Kubuntu upgrade edgy -> feisty crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89049
<sebas> mhb: Do you have? /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<sebas> You can make your cpu slower, so it'll consume less energy and turn less energy into heat
<mhb> not supported
<sebas> Hm, bummer
<mhb> the computer's 2+ years old (no more warranty) and it's a laptop - no chance of replacing the parts cheaply
<mhb> aaanyway, is there a way to resume the dpkg-buildpackage operation?
* sebas isn't aware of one.
<sebas> I only know what's in /proc/acpi ;-)
<toma> Riddell: should i remind k-c-d about the invitation in may or has there been activity off-list?
<Riddell> toma: there has been activity
<toma> k
<Riddell> toma: wanting to come?
<toma> Riddell: hot && flying are not very tempting to me
<sebas> It's in May, and you can go by bike :-)
<Riddell> actually I'm going by train
<sebas> Is that easy to do?
<sebas> It's not the obvious way of travelling from Scotland to Spain
<mhb> hmm, to the Developer summit?
<Riddell> it's not easy no, but it saves the planet
<Riddell> and it's not hard either
<Riddell> eurostar, trainhotel, local train
<sebas> Good
<sebas> I usually prefer trains, but not for distances > 1000km
<sebas> Nighttrains are usually quite relaxing though
* sebas is tired.
<mhb> hmm ... does no activity concerning me mean that people like me can't come?
* manchicken needs to file for a passport.
* mhb just wonders
<sebas> manchicken: I can send you a copy of mine
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> How long is your beard?
<sebas> Scanning at 600dpi shoud be enough.
<sebas> To be honest, you'll need to shave parts of yours
<manchicken> I'm sorry, I can't do that ^_^
<manchicken> Sharp blades and my skin just don't work well together.
<sebas> I can do it for you.
<sebas> I'll tear them out then.
<manchicken> That's when sharp blades work meet your skin ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> Riddell: about?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, but in meeting so laggy
<mhb> oh
<mhb> Riddell: does "acitivity off-list" mean people like me can't join you at the UDS ? :o) (that's kinda offtopic, but I'd still like to know)
<mhb> Riddell: but the real reason I poked you:
<mhb> Riddell: I've recompiled Qt with 2 font-related patches out
<mhb> Riddell: and all of the sudden the needed char works
<Riddell> mmm
<toma> mhb: with activity off list i meant if there was a kde reaction to the inventation riddell sent to kde-core-devel where i have not seen a reply
<mhb> oh
<Riddell> but do you get tonio's fuzzy fonts again?
<Riddell> mhb: you're welcome to come to UDS but the sponsored places are gone (canonical doesn't have an open sponsorship page this time, not sure why)
<Riddell> I'll certainly keep you in mind for the next one
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> bummer
* mhb suddenly feels unimportant
<mhb> ... and that feeling's over
<mhb> Riddell: not yet I don't
<mhb> Riddell: I restart to make sure
<Lure> Riddell: OT, how did you fly to Pula
* Lure is considering Akademy this year...
<Riddell> Lure: ryanair from london for 99p
<Riddell> yay! come
<Lure> Riddell: and glasgow to london train?
<Riddell> significantly more than 99p :(
<Riddell> about 100UKP return
<Riddell> there's also london to "glasgow" prestwick with ryanair
<Riddell> and train for about a tenner
<mhb> Riddell: who decided who will come to UDS then? You did?
<Riddell> mostly me yes
<Riddell> based on the people who didn't come last time
<neutraloss> anyone here using a new ati card, fglrx, xserver xgl, and compiz?
<mhb> hmm okay then
* mhb needs sleep
<mhb> good night folks
<neutraloss> night
<Lure> Riddell: ok, time for travel might be a bit of problem for me, but need to investigate options
<mhb> Riddell: sorry about misleading you, the sans serif problem appeared again
* _StefanS_ cpu just hit 97 degrees celcius while compiling kdebase... time to fry some food
<toma> you feed your cpu to cool it?
<_StefanS_> toma: maybe I should :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you get that bluish logo done ? :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: coming pretty close - I got it looking really nice but then I couldn't do it with 256 colors
<_StefanS_> kwwii: all those restrictions... it aint easy to do graphics :)
<kwwii> no doubt :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: do you got a preview ?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: the next one will be done in a few minutes
<_StefanS_> kwwii: sweet.. cant wait
<oslo> hi i'm on kubuntu feisty & i have some probleme with apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/891782
<mhb> kwwii: well then I'm not heading to sleep just yet :o)
<oslo> here is a log wich explain my problem better than me
<Riddell> night
<mhb> goodnight
<kwwii> ok, here goes...this version works pretty well with 256 colors:
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/usplash_1024_768.png
<_StefanS_> kwwii: very good !
* yuriy likes the current/edgy logo
<yuriy> is that new one going to be in kdm/ksplash as well?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: easy to read, more quality to it
<kwwii> yuriy: good question
<DaSkreech> Ha ha It would be fun to have the Kubuntu fill up as well :)
* DaSkreech returns from his fevered dreams
<yuriy> in addition to looking nice, i like how the current logo is already everywhere. it was different in every place you looked this summer
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: I dont think so, as it will disguise the sharp edges
<yuriy> i mean usplash/kdm/ksplash/website/wiki
<yuriy> i think only place it doesn't match now is kfn
<kwwii> it would look much better on the website, I think
<_StefanS_> kwwii: the text is always black no matter the background, right ?
<Riddell> oslo: that'll be my fault, I'll try and fix it tomorrow
<yuriy> kwwii: the black one would??
<_StefanS_> I'm off.. good night
<mhb> goodnight _StefanS_
<oslo> Riddell> k no problem take your time no rush
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yes
<kwwii> and good night
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Could you email me info on that DVB?
<manchicken> When you wake
<manchicken> ^_^
<_StefanS_> manchicken: sure thing, will do it tomorrow :)
<_StefanS_> cu guys
* yuriy wonders why there are depressed konqi's on the kubuntu site
<mhb> still
<mhb> perhaps it is time to put another picture there
<mhb> perhaps a more serious one .o)
<manchicken> Yeah, one with konqi in a suit.
<yuriy> i've been playing around with the konqi blender model. so if anybody wants to put up a _less_ serious one i might help with that
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, konqi in a suit, sealing a huge deal
<manchicken> mhb: Hell yeah.  Konqi the balla.
<mhb> good night, folks ... this time for real :o)
<yuriy> gnight mhb
<manchicken> Nighty night.
<Dragonhorse>  Why GTK-based programs sitting in the tray get gray background for icon in tray even if they have transparent background?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-02
<manchicken> Heh, as soon as people at work heard I was going to UDS they gave me a bunch of free stuff.  heh
<manchicken> Yay!  adept 2.1.2ubuntu19 doesn't die all the time!
<ryanakca> manchicken: weee!
* ryanakca doesn't remember last time he used adept...
<manchicken> It'll rock your world
<Jucato> Adept will rock my world? hm... :D
<manchicken> yes
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> oi you people
* Jucato looks around
* n8k99_ waves at Jucato
* Jucato drowns
<crimsun> dang, I managed to break every model _but_ nixternal's
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<crimsun> must be that KDE voodoo protecting him
<crimsun> hi ajmitch
<nixternal> woohoo
<seele> Riddell: ping
<seele> hmm.. i guess its a bit late
<nixternal> hiya seele, how is the weather in the nations capital this evening?
<seele> rainy and cold :)
<manchicken> nixternal: I'm going to UDS by the way ^_^
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> to you manchicken
<nixternal> ya seele, it is about the same here, we are waiting for some snow tonight though
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> I will be at Northern in the morning giving a free software and community love speach
<nixternal> dunno why, they have the worst engineering/IT school there is
<nixternal> I am sure a majority of their students are MySpace junkies
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal, manchicken
<nixternal> hola Hobbsee
<nixternal> brb
<manchicken> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll see you in May!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<claydoh> someone needs to organize something up here in the wilderness of Maine so i don't have to travel to events
<claydoh> that way everyone has to travel far, except for me :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Work gave me a bunch of 64MB thumb drives and other swag.  heh.  I'm not sure how I feel about distributing them at the UDS.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nice.... :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: why would you?  or wouldnt you?
<Hobbsee> claydoh: heh
<manchicken> I wouldn't turn UDS into a trade-show ^_^
<Hobbsee> define "distributing" then
<manchicken> I'll have them in my book-bag as I walk around, and if people ask I'll share ^_^
<manchicken> They have some pretty stupid ideas for swag though.
<manchicken> They've got analog pedometers and binoculars.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> It's pretty crazy.  heh
<manchicken> The marketing people found out and gave me an insane amount of stuff.
<manchicken> I was only asking for a t-shirt to wear to represent since they're giving me 2 free days of paid time off ^_^
<manchicken> They went a little crazy.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: as in, you're giving them away, or selling them?
<manchicken> But I have a feeling that the thumb drives will be welcome.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm a geek, not a business man.  I freely give ^_^
* Hobbsee didnt think 64mb thumb drives would be worht much anyway :P
<Hobbsee> oh right, gotcha.  wasnt sure what doubleclick was, though
<manchicken> I don't think they would be either, but they're certainly useful.
<Hobbsee> true
<manchicken> Ah.  It's an online ad company.
* DaSkreech uses Adept 2.1
* Hobbsee has a 128mb one, and and a 2gb one
<manchicken> I wonder if these drives have anything on them.
<Hobbsee> sorry, i was unclear - i meant that i didnt know if doubleclick meant for you to sell or give them away
<Hobbsee> manchicken: adware :P
<manchicken> This thing also has a nice USB extension cable ^_^
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> These are neat.
<claydoh> my wife went to a dog trainer/shelter worker seminar and for soemreaon they gave out mini laptop optical mice with retractible cord/mini usb hub
<DaSkreech> Better than a pen
<manchicken> claydoh: that's pretty neat.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: There are some really nice pens out there ^_^
<claydoh> we have no laptop but it comes in handy when you need to plug in multiple thumb drives at once :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh: you dont havea  laptop?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: true but not form a marketing team that gives you an assorted bag of things to hand out :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i have one of those little mice :)
<DaSkreech> I don't
<claydoh> Hobbsee: nope, too much $$ for us at the moment
* Hobbsee still should do something with her old laptop.
<DaSkreech> Sell me :)
<claydoh> tho I do have an old 233 mmx chipped tinkpad my brother gave me
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I'm gonna see if I can get any more neat stuff.
<manchicken> I think the thumb drives were only supposed to be for clients.
<claydoh> too heavy to be a laptop
<manchicken> heh
<DaSkreech> manchicken: do you have to account for the stuff when you get back?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: where are you again?
<manchicken> Don't forget that I'm still looking for hardware for my compile farm ^_^
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Opposite you
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: most places are.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Nope.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: caribbean
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *grin* - i wouldnt try to compile too much on my old laptop
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ahh
<manchicken> DaSkreech: They're giving it to me in the hopes that I'll give it to people who will say nice things about the company.  I'm taking it with the hopes that people will think it's neat and enjoy playing with it... at least for a few minutes.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Every bit helps.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i've had this laptop up to 88C.
<manchicken> I want to get a Kubuntu w/Mach running ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you've spoken to imbrandon about a build farm, presumably?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: If you don't give your stuff away you end up with a bag full of stuff :-/
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Not yet.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: The OO.o builds are metered
<Hobbsee> manchicken: seeing as he's doing that too.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: The GLUGs and LoCo's will love it then.
<DaSkreech> well test builds
<DaSkreech> German Lugs?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Is he doing Mach builds?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: mach?
<DaSkreech> Gnome Lugs??!!??
<manchicken> DaSkreech: GLUG == Gnu/Linux Users' Group
<manchicken> Hobbsee: The GNU kernel
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Stallman?
<DaSkreech> You use Hurd?
<manchicken> Not yet.  I'd like to play with it though ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no idea
<manchicken> or maybe even try it with alternate kernels.
<manchicken> Linux isn't the only kernel ^_^
<manchicken> We have choices in GUI and such, why not kernels too?
* DaSkreech pops up adept to see if he can apt-get hurd
<jdong> manchicken: well it's the only kernel that really matters.
<jdong> </flamewar>
<manchicken> I doubt it.
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> just like vim is the only text editor that does
<DaSkreech> jdong: HEY!!
<DaSkreech> You can't end the flamewar there!
<jdong> or like GNOME is the only desktop environment that does.
<jdong> </flamewar></flamewar>
<manchicken> jdong: It's a decent kernel, but it isn't the only one.
<jdong> manchicken: that matters. :)
<manchicken> I like the linux kernel, I just like to play with other things, too ^_^
<jdong> tha'ts what she said.
<jdong> :)
<DaSkreech> ! Jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Basket!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! hi DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> Jucato: played with 1.0?
<Jucato> using it
<Jucato> but not really *using* it...
<Hobbsee> woo, basket!
* Hobbsee likes
* Hobbsee is using, to some degree
<DaSkreech> Basket case
<DaSkreech> What's the newness that makes it Woo! one!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: 1.0?
<DaSkreech> hunger_t: new name?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: How did the stalker thing work out?
<DaSkreech> I heard you got to work safely
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah.  dunno who they were.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> work was silly anyway
<Jucato> actually, she was more worried that they had something in mind for her house
<DaSkreech> Well anyone who thinks that Hobbsee's house is more valuable than Princess Pointy is probably an idiot anyway
<Hobbsee> heh
* DaSkreech ponders when he's going to get the short end of the stick
<DaSkreech> So you are using basket 1.0 Hobbsee?
<DaSkreech> http://www.kdelibs.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Konqi-win_white.png
<DaSkreech> Ugh
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: correct
<DaSkreech> Did you use the previous versions?
<DaSkreech> In any case what's your impression of this one?
<Hobbsee> it's much shinier, polished
* Jucato is still trying to find a place for Basket in his "workflow"
<DaSkreech> I like polish :)
<DaSkreech> I just toss stuff in baskets as I need them and then look at them a yaer on and say Ohhh yeaaahhhh
<manchicken> If you do KDE 3.6.5 with edgy does basket come in?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> basket isn't released w/ KDE
<manchicken> Wasn't sure.
<DaSkreech> Nope
<manchicken> Is there a way to get basket going with edgy?
<DaSkreech> and sure isn't relelased with *untu
<Jucato> manchicken: their website has a .deb for edgy
<DaSkreech> apt-get install basket :)
<DaSkreech> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
* Jucato just compiled it though
<manchicken> Fun.
<DaSkreech> !basket feisty
<Jucato> oh... I was presuming you were talking about the latest release
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (feisty), package size 4797 kB, installed size 7360 kB
<DaSkreech> Whoot :)
<DaSkreech> !frozen-bubble feisty
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Jucato> all thanks to Hobbsee's poking no doubt
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> !find freedroid
<ubotu> Found: freedroid, freedroid-data
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> !find seamonkey
<ubotu> Package/file seamonkey does not exist in edgy
<manchicken> I beat my game last night.
* Hobbsee didnt ask for it
* DaSkreech sighs
<manchicken> I'm disappointed though... I don't have a game to play.
<Jucato> !botabuse | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DaSkreech> Freedroid-rpg
<DaSkreech> manchicken: What type of games do you play?
<manchicken> Mostly Nintendo and PS2.
<manchicken> This one was a DS game.
<manchicken> Hotel Dusk
<manchicken> Excellent story.
<DaSkreech> I head about that one
<Jucato> DS...
* Jucato drools
* Hobbsee grabs portableapps and installs it
<Jucato> very handy, portableapps..
<Hobbsee> yup
* Hobbsee took off teh U3 stuff first.
* DaSkreech read that as UT3
<Jucato> me too
<DaSkreech> Shared Hallucinations?
<Jucato> shared insanity
<manchicken> http://www.anyconsole.com/
<manchicken> I put up a review for that game ^_^
* Jucato read that there will a SIMS game for DS...
<manchicken> There are two that I'm aware of.
<manchicken> My wife personally played and hated both of them ^_^
<Jucato> haha
* Jucato waits for Pokemon Pearl and Ruby... then will buy a DS... :P
<Jucato> yeah, I know. I'm sick :D
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Is your wife womanrooster?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: mrschicken
<DaSkreech> I thought that was Ms Sanders
<manchicken> Okie dokie kiddos, I'm gonna boogie off to beddy-bye.  Buhbye.
<Jucato> chicken, afaik, is gender neutral...
<jdong> Jucato: more often than not, females tend to be chicken while males will have the balls.
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> jdong: unless you are henpecked
<manchicken> FYI, birds don't have balls ;)
<Jucato> they do have eggs...
<jdong> manchicken: of course not. They use divine reproduction.
<manchicken> jdong: Of course.  That's common knowledge.
<manchicken> Good night.  Leaving for real this time.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do you know what's the diff between sub-basket and sibling basket?
<Hobbsee> yes.  try it out
<Hobbsee> is the easiest way to see it
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> it creates a basket on the same level as the other sibling basket?
<Jucato> bah.. I'll just read the docs somewhere ;D
<DaSkreech> I've never tried a basket hierarchy. How do you do that?
<Jucato> Sub-baskets...
<Jucato> although I have one issue/wish regarding that...
<DaSkreech> I can drag this new basket down under the other basket. How do I get it back out
<DaSkreech> ah
<Jucato> drag out again? :D
<DaSkreech> That was more difficult than I thought :)
<DaSkreech> It wouldn't go
<Jucato> ??
<DaSkreech> Well it it wouldn't!
<Jucato> ok... but that's just strange..
<DaSkreech> Gnight
<Hobbsee> right.  i think i've got all the apps of interes
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: Just wanted to say this: we should courage to file things, not deny it. ;)
<Jucato> sure
<Tm_T> Jucato: Altough I agree with you at most part.
<Tm_T> Ok, keep kids in order, I'm going to work. ->
<Jucato> I'm only trying to save him from going through somethings I did regarding System Settings
<lexual> can anyone check out: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141502 , do you think it may be a kubuntu bug??
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 141502 in kioslave "mediamanager always mounts hotplug devices regardless of config" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Tm_T> Mooh.
<Jucato> wrong distro :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: Nah, apt-get has supercow powers too.
* Hobbsee wonders why her USB disk isnt taking funny symbols
<Hobbsee> er, caps letters
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: FAT doesn't know utf8 perhaps?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm not sure.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Well, IIRC it doesn't. ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's vfat, using utf-8 charset
<Tm_T> Aah.
<Hobbsee> according to the konqi defaults
<freeflying> hi all
<Tm_T> Anyway, might be some nice mount/format issue.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: how do i debug it?
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying
* Hobbsee wonders what happens if she doesnt set it in UTF-8
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Uff, err, sorry but I'm in work atm so can't really help. :(
<Hobbsee> okay
<Tm_T> Gotta go anyway. ->
<yuriy> lexual: i don't know if it's a kubuntu bug, but i know there is a bug on launchpad for it
<lexual> yuriy: bug number?
<yuriy> lexual: bug 69561
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69561 in kdebase "Mediamanager in kde 3.5.5 does not honour automount setting" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69561
<yuriy> lexual: also bug 56043
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56043 in kdebase "KDE media storage default action can't be removed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56043
<serzholino> I can confirm 56043 in edgy
<Hobbsee> gah, why do all the kde backup programs all *suck*???
<serzholino> Once selected don't do anything on flash drive plug
<serzholino> And can't change it anymore
<yuriy> serzholino: yeah i can too, but do you get the crash?
<serzholino> don't remember, have to check at my home desktop
<serzholino> I'll write a comment if i have crash
<doko> anybody wants to look into some kde build failures?
<doko> make[1] : Entering directory `/build/buildd/konserve-0.10.3'
<doko> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<doko> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<doko> konserve, kat, ksniffer, kalcul
<Jucato> do you have autoconf and automake (pref. automake1.9) installed?
<doko> Jucato: I don't mind, please see the build logs in launchpad
<Riddell> it needs the patch at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff
<_StefanS_> hello
* Jucato waves to _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato !
<Jucato> no new bugs from the forums yet :D
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato drowns... as always...
<Hobbsee> doko: how much stuff still needs to be patched fr that?
<doko> Hobbsee: I don't know, just seen these failures while rebuilding for ldbl128
<Hobbsee> doko: how much are you rebuilding?
* Hobbsee wonders where she can see a list of these build logs.
<Hobbsee> oh darn, i can only see per build machine, rather than for all build machines.
<doko> Hobbsee: only the uploader gets these emails
<_StefanS_> Jucato: good hearing that..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I was just away for a few minutes
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I have now removed the Enter action from the dialog, and i'm going to set a QEvent = Enter on the button that has focus instead.
<Hobbsee> doko: well, that's kind of useless if you want a group of us to fix them...unless you can put them up somewhere or something
<Hobbsee> doko: or forward them to kubuntu-devel@l.u.c, i gues
<Hobbsee> s
* Hobbsee doesnt want to know how much kde stuff will require this.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: cool. please also test it with different default logout actions :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: err, what do you mean?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: the default action is Logout
<Jucato> _StefanS_: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> Default Shutdown Options
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you
<Jucato> me?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you're thinking about the dropdown menu ?
<Jucato> see above ^^^
<_StefanS_> ah I see
<_StefanS_> I have to dig up the settings for those in order to react upon them
<_StefanS_> will make a note
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ah so the new logout dialog doesn't honor that yet?
<Hobbsee> doko: i'll start fixing.  if you can give me a list of more, that'd be good.
* Hobbsee needs something to do
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I mean, it doesn't change the default action based on those settings?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope it doesnt.. Logout is always set to focus
<Jucato> aaah
<doko> Hobbsee: will do, if I get more reports for failed builds
<Hobbsee> doko: thanks.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: could do one thing for me then ?
<Hobbsee> doko: do you remember who was doing a total rebuild test?  we're going to keep getting bitten on this
<Jucato> _StefanS_: as long as it doesn't involve upgrading to feisty yet?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: It would be cool if you could find those settings for me, in edgy they are the same..
<doko> Hobbsee: I'm not aware of a rebuild test for universe
<Jucato> _StefanS_: the config file for it?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, and the possible settings for it
<_StefanS_> Jucato: would help alot
<Jucato> ok I'll research
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I will do that Enter event thing now
<Hobbsee> oh darn, this stuff's going to require a manual shove
* Hobbsee will get mithrandir to accept them in bulk then.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ~/.kde/config/ksmserverrc
<Jucato> shutdownType=
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oh, i thought it was somewhere else.. cool it will only make it easier
<Riddell> wow, Kooka works
<Riddell> I've never tried it before
<Riddell> and printing works too
<Riddell> maybe this feisty thing will be all good
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kooka is especially cool if you got a network scanner :) - works out of the box without drivers
<Jucato> _StefanS_: shutdownType=0 (End current session); =1 (Restart Computer) =2 (Turn off computer)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: thanks :)
* Jucato hopes his research was accurate :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: np :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hopefully :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just tested the shutdown options.. it already works
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ah cool. great! :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it gets inserted when the default kdebase gets patched
<Hobbsee> yay, fixed the automake for them :)
<_StefanS_> 			if ( sdtype == KApplication::ShutdownTypeReboot )
<_StefanS_> 				btnReboot->setFocus();
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ^ and so on for each button
<Jucato> I'll pretend I actually understood that, ok? :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes.
<_StefanS_> wow the cpu usage in basKet sucks... 100% cpu when resizing text fields :)
<Jucato> upon closer look, I think I do understand it after all. lol
<_StefanS_> someone is drawing the stuff all wrong..
<hunger> Are the mime types messed up? I get this message: "Type: Archive Tar compacte par Gzip" with a locale of en_UK in konqui when saving a file from the web.
<Riddell> hunger: en_UK?  it should be en_GB
<Riddell> still shouldn't end up as french though
<hunger> Riddell: you are right, it is en_GB.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: the fix is just about done
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've got a fix for the logout concerning enter/return for the buttons (it wasn't working). I have a kdebase-ubuntu12 w/patches, and my changes on top
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how do I proceed, do you want me to do a regular diff between the two patched versions, or a diff against an unpatched version ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great, I just noticed that today
<Riddell> _StefanS_: a debdiff from current version is good
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will try
<_StefanS_> Riddell: argh.. the usual stuff. I will make a diff instead
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the diff is in your mail
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hope you forgive me for sending it as a diff :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no problem
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its a rather small patch ..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: great, I will to implement that in the kdm thing as well.. you will get another patch for that soon
<_StefanS_> will have to
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nice :) (sorry just got back)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep sure hope so :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I found that he dialog in kdm suffers the same stuff, so I'm just compiling that one now with the changes
<Jucato> oh...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: best to fix it all around
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato wonders if the logout dialog will be themeable sometime in the [near|distant]  future
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hmm what things are you thinking about ? the pictures for the buttons are changeable, and so is the buttons according to the style selected
<Jucato> _StefanS_: something like the present greeter (which I just recently learned actually GDM Greeter themes...)
<Jucato> but hey, maybe for some other person... you've already got a lot to do :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe..
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> good afternoon
<mhb> can I have a suggestion?
<mhb> well it's probably a bug, but it's solvable easily
<mhb> on my Feisty box, kdm is ran as one of the last apps, with priority 99
<mhb> OTOH gdm has a priority around 13
<mhb> the outcome is that when I start my kubuntu system, it switches into console shortly before switching to X11
<mhb> but AFAIK it won't do the same with gdm, because gdm is started earlier
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder when that changed back
<mhb> I've clean-installed one of the earlier Herd builds, so I guess the problem is still in feisty
<Riddell> yes, I confirm it on my install form yesterday
<Riddell> it should be something lower, although we had problems at S13
<mhb> yes, that's what I think
<mhb> it can be relatively high up, but low enough so the system won't switch into console mode first
<mhb> should I file a bug about it?
<Riddell> mhb: just keep poking until someone fixes it
<Riddell> or look at kdebase and work out why it's not doing it
<mhb> so we (kubuntu devs) can fix it?
<Riddell> well, sure
<mhb> oh, I'll check then
<Riddell> that's what kubuntu devs are for :)
<mhb> I thought that stuff is decided somewhere else
<Riddell> mhb: it's in kdebase's debian directory, maybe the install part is missing compared to edgy
<Riddell> the install to lower number part
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> I'll check it out
<mhb> Riddell: nobody has worked on that font bug except me, I presume?
<Riddell> mhb: no
<mhb> Riddell: good, I'll continue on it then
<mhb> thanks for the advice
<Riddell> it may even be worth asking lars@trolltech since he's incharge of font stuff in qt
<mhb> okay ... I'll try to identify the troublemaking code now
<mhb> I'll ask him if necessary
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> "First of all kubuntu project is one of the best distro i have ever seen.Thank you for making such a wonderful project like this." - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080374.msg57191
<Riddell> yay
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> ooh, I got ktux in KDE 4 to work
<Riddell> doesn't crash or anything
<mhb> that's great ... I guess :o)
<Lathiat> are you implying 'doesnt crash == to work' ;)
<Lathiat> i mean if it compiles, ship it, right? ;)
<Riddell> it's in NEW
<bddebian> heh
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I don't get The Moo reference
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you mean my "wrong distro" reply to Tm_T?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: The new logout dialog being themeable?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: "wondering"
<mhb> I don't think so but _StefanS_ knows better than me
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yes the wrong distro comment
* Jucato is confused by DaSkreech's late comments... 
* DaSkreech catches up
<Jucato> mhb: it was more of  a dream than an actual suggestion :)
<DaSkreech> I'm readin everything I missed from 10 Yesterday
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Gentoo's mascot is Larry the Cow
<DaSkreech> Seriously?
<Jucato> it's a joke we often throw around in #kde... so when we say "moo", it most usually refers to Gento
<Jucato> Gentoo
<DaSkreech> A cow.
<DaSkreech> 0.o
<DaSkreech> In anycase our mascot is a gearhead :)
<Jucato> yes... I don't know why apt has cows too
<DaSkreech> is the new uncrashable adept in the repos?
<DaSkreech> I actually knew the story behind that. Don't recall it now
<goldenear> I've found that some websites using flash won't display any text if the msttcorefonts package in not installed... Because of the legality issue of this package, I wonder if there is any other solution (such as fonts name alias or something) ?
<DaSkreech> and the aptitude -v-vv-vvv-vvvv trick
<goldenear> I think we would need a solution that permits (k)ubuntu to display correctly any (flash) website.
<DaSkreech> Get Gnash to work :)
<DaSkreech> seele: ping
<Riddell> hunger:  libdecibel.so.1 -> libdecibel.so.0.3.0  why is 1 pointing at 0 ?
<Riddell> SET(VERSION "0.3.0")
<Riddell> SET(SO_VERSION "1")
<Riddell> hmm, that looks wrong to me
<Riddell> goldenear: that's really a bug in flash
<Riddell> goldenear: it'll be hard to have people make sure core changes because of bugs in proprietry software
<goldenear> Why do you think it's a bug...
<Riddell> goldenear: if a font isn't available it should fall back on something else
<goldenear> the issue is that you can't be sure about what font is installed or not... and all fonts don't have the same proportions.
<Riddell> every other app manages fine
<Riddell> including pdf viewers
<goldenear> you're right.
<goldenear> But this bug was already there in flash 6 and 7 and is still there with flash 9
<goldenear> :(
<Riddell> "For Kubuntu, install the following package: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev"  ooh, kdemultimedia has a cmake message just for us
<mhb> Riddell: so the bug is in the Debian patch that simultaneously fixes the fonts
<mhb> 61_fcfontmatch_fontwidth_fix.dpatch
<Riddell> mhb: nasty
<Riddell> mhb: any idea where that patch come from?
<allee> Riddell: it's strange but when objdump -p /path/to/libdecibel.so.0.3.0 | grep -i soname  gives libdecibel.so.1  it's at least working strangeness ;)
<Riddell> allee: yeah, it'll probably work, but it just seems all wrong to me
<allee> Riddell: yes
<mhb> Riddell: I guess it's from Debian
<Riddell> mhb: aye but who wrote it I wonder
* ryanakca has a snowday! Quick task I can do?
* ryanakca looks at the bugs
<mhb> Riddell: Modestas Vainius
<Riddell> ryanakca: did anyone fix the install-mp3 script?  I can't remember
<ryanakca> Riddell: Tonio did...
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<ryanakca> well, he did last I heard from him
<Riddell> ryanakca: fix k-d-s to not have shadows on the menu bar and button text
<Riddell> in polyester
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> ryanakca: you should be able to commit directly
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Snow day?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: well, out here in canada, when there's too much snow and freezing rain, buses can't go out for safety reasons... so... no school :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: commit directly?
<Riddell> ryanakca: to the k-d-s archive
* ryanakca looks... bzr?
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> kk
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Ah. so it's a Holiday just not .. you know .. holy
<ryanakca> yup
<mhb> ryanakca: I wish we had snowdays here
<yuriy> it's pouring rain here :(
<ryanakca> mhb: lol
<mhb> ryanakca: we had like a week of snow
<DaSkreech> We don't get raindays :(
<DaSkreech> Or Sun days!
<DaSkreech> Wait.. we do get Sundays off
<DaSkreech> never mind :)
<ryanakca> we got a pile of freezing rain... early this morning you couldn't see out of the windows because they were frozen. melted now... but roads are still slippery (or so I'm told)
<mhb> Riddell: the name is not known to me but I'll try to contact him
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: So if you had a really bad extended winter Canada gets dumber by a year?
<Riddell> mhb: who is it?
<ryanakca> guess so... but we usually only get them 2-3 times a year...
<mhb> 18:26 < mhb> Riddell: Modestas Vainius
<manchicken> ryanakca: We've got some serious snow over here as well.
<Riddell> mhb: oh, that's a name :)
<ryanakca> so, bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu    , *edit*, bzr commit -m "Removed shadows on menu bar and button text"   ,   bzr push sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu          %
<ryanakca> s/%/?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Planet will be a bit bluer soon, (I'll set up my webserver on my old comp, now that I have a new one)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> ryanakca: no
<Riddell> ryanakca: checkout from sftp
<Riddell> and commit
<DaSkreech> waht happeed to Xen by default?
<Riddell> no need to branch
<ryanakca> ah, kk
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it was locked up and the key thrown away
<DaSkreech> I was trying to figure out what would be the point of a SSh accesile server with xen
<DaSkreech> accessible even. Xen is a in-front-of-the-monitor type technology isn't it?
<jdong> DaSkreech: errr,no?
<jdong> xen is great for virtual servers
<Riddell> Xen != vmware
<Riddell> the point is if your computer crashes you can have another linux running underneith to pick up the pieces
<mhb> Riddell: mail sent
<mhb> if he won't reply within a couple of days, I'll try to fix it myself
<Riddell> brave man, fonts are crazy voodoo stuff
<DaSkreech> no I understand that you can spawn a new Xen instance and use that as a virtual server
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, that's the whole point of virtual servers
<DaSkreech>  I'm saying what is the point of offering a server with a dom0 ?
<Riddell> in xen by default it would be your main machine
<DaSkreech> can you ssh in from the Philippine islands and spawn three new doms and jump to them?
<Riddell> I expect so
<DaSkreech> How do you jump in ssh?
<Riddell> but this isn't the best channel for this conversation
* Jucato scratches his head... 
<mhb> Riddell: there is +  update-rc.d kdm defaults 13 01 >/dev/null 2>&1
<mhb> Riddell: in the edgy-updates kdebase source
<DaSkreech> ok fine
<Riddell> mhb: and in feisty?
<mhb> Riddell: 99
<DaSkreech> Adept still crashes :(
<mhb>   update-rc.d kdm defaults 99 01 >/dev/null
<Riddell> mhb: copy the stuff from edgy then and send me a debdiff
<mhb> I have to go for a minute now but I'll send you the debdiff later today
<Riddell> groovy
* ryanakca wonders how long it takes to checkout k-d-s...
<ryanakca> anybody know when jenda will be back?
<DaSkreech> Who is Johan Thelin?
<ryanakca> no clue. How do I test k-d-s?
<ryanakca> debuild and pbuild?
<ryanakca> or just sudo make install?
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<Riddell> ryanakca: just a debuild is fine
<Jucato> er ryanakca....
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Riddell: could I temporarily +q ryanakca_?
<Riddell> grr, I still can't kick
<Riddell> Jucato: be my guest
<Jucato> in #kubuntu I mean
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Jucato]  by Riddell
<Jucato> I can't here....
<Jucato> gr...
<Riddell> kickban him!
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b %ryanakca_!*@*]  by Jucato
<Jucato> bah!
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b ryanakca_!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b %ryanakca_!*@*]  by Jucato
<Jucato> removed the quiet
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> he finally stopped though... flooding #kde and #konversation too :)
<nixternal> Riddell and Jucato: I am willing to bet he is using Konversation
<nixternal> that is the auto-who in Konversation
<nixternal> upon joining a channel
<nixternal> if he joins #ubuntu, #kde, #kubuntu, #c++ and some other big ones, it will kill him like that
<nixternal> he is using Edgy
<nixternal> if he was using Feisty I believe that is fixed there, I worked with Sho_ and them getting that fixed months back
<Jucato> :D
<hunger> Riddel: About libdecibel.so.1 -> libdecibel.so.0.3.0  why is 1 pointing at 0 ?: Why not?
<hunger> Riddell: There was a libddecibel.so.0 at some point, I did some incompatible changes and increased the SOVERSION to 1. What else should I do?
<Riddell> hunger: set the version to 1.x?  SET(VERSION "0.3.0") -> SET(VERSION "1.3.0")
<hunger> Riddell: Why?
<hunger> Riddell: The soversion and the version are independent.
<Riddell> hunger: I've never seen a library with a different soversion and version
<Riddell> it just feels wrong damnit!
<RichiH> you guys can unban ryanakca_
<hunger> Riddell: There are lots!
<RichiH> Riddell:
<hunger> Sorry... have to run to grab my pizza... BRB.
<Riddell> hi RichiH
<RichiH> Riddell: oi
<Jucato> Riddell: I think ryanacka's ok now.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Jucato]  by Riddell
<Riddell> free him
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b ryanakca_!*@*]  by Jucato
<DaSkreech> seele: Josef responded and said that he is using okular's Dialog and he would like to have it reviewed. Shall I send you the response?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks :)
<toma> hunger: these are the rules: http://developer.apple.com/documentation/DeveloperTools/glibtool/libtool_6.html#SEC35
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> My Mouse has died
<DaSkreech> Well not really
<DaSkreech> Drag and drop has taken a hold of it and won't let go
<seele> DaSkreech: sure
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I think it preferred to drag and hold
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's ok I killed the ap I was dragging from and that worked
<hunger> Back
<hunger> toma: I'll change it if you insist. I only increased the version no. because dholbach said I must.
<Riddell> toma: does that mean its allowed or not?
<toma> hunger: you must update the 0.3.0 to something else if you made changes as described
<rbrunhuber> hi
<Riddell> hi rbrunhuber
<toma> hunger: so 1.0.0 if you added, removed or changed an interface
<rbrunhuber> what are the plans for kde and bluetooth for feisty? Will there be a pin_helper appliacation?
<toma> hunger: point 4 in the documentation
<DaSkreech> seele: Sent
<hunger> toma: that does apply to production stuff, not development versions.
<hunger> toma: I will not call decibel 1.0.0 before I think it is ready.
<allee> hunger: then use 0.0.0 always ;)
<toma> its all about releases
<hunger> allee: I was using version 0, but some package maintainers complained that I must increase the version no.
<toma> we are talking about library version here, right? not your main version number
<allee> hunger: well, without a public release I think it's nonsense.  When released one has to take care of API version
<allee> hunger: but I consider KDE4 as snapshots not releases.  One always has to update everything at once.
<toma> else we would have been at 985.59.45 maybe ;-)
<allee> hunger: in KDE4 ist a hole framework in flux breaking API at least every monday.  Not a single library that changes a stable API to another one.
<allee> toma: why not? Computer have no problem with such numbers.  But ftp-master get grazy with 985 pkgs in new queue ;)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I tried the dist-upgrade tool today but had two bugs. Where should i file them? Launchpad?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: oh great, thanks, were the bugs in the tool or adept?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: The tool never got launched.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: bluetooth, we just packaged the new kbluetoothe stuff, it's not really tested since I don't have any bluetooth hardware
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: can you run adept_manager from the command line and see what output it gives?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: 1. No KDEUpdateView found
<allee> Riddell: new kbluetooth? where?  I've mouse, headset, ISDN to play with.
<toma> allee: i would like to see their faces ;-)
<allee> toma: lol
<Riddell> allee: not new new, just the beta2 that was out last october
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: 2. after I updated edgy to the max I had a permission problem that the update tool could not connect to X
<allee> Riddell: k, is it already in feisty?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I must confess I did not test further I just wanted to get the upgrade done so i just used the aptitude dist-upgrade
<Riddell> allee: sure
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: what sources did you use for the packages?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell:  For which packages? bt or upgrade tool?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: the upgrade stuff
<kdefreak> Thanks Riddell
<rbrunhuber> this one:  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/ .
<kdefreak> Riddell: how do I test k-d-s? debuild && pbuilder-feisty ?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: hmm, ok, thanks
<seele> DaSkreech: eek, send it to seele@obso1337.org, kdemail is still down
<Riddell> kdefreak: just debuild is fine
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Is the bt stuff in feisty-proposed?
<kdefreak> but, to test? that'll build the .dsc
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: kdebluetooth is in normal feisty
<rbrunhuber> but it does not work
<Riddell> kdefreak: `debuild`, not `debuild -S`
<kdefreak> ah
<kdefreak> kk, thanks
<toma> do I understand the release schedule correctly if I have time to March 15 to deliver patches for universe apps?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: It does not work. No pin helper showing up.  And "auto" security does not work either
<Riddell> toma: until release, it just gets harder to include stuff as time goes on
<toma> o ok
<rbrunhuber> allee: Can you confirm this?
<DaSkreech> seele: Sent
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Back to the update stuff. Where should i file bugs?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: nowhere yet, those packages aren't official until they're in edgy-proposed
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: but your feedback is helpful
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I heard there will be a new version these days. I'll reinstall another machine next WE so maybe i can give you more hints then
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: that would be great
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Who should I poke about the kdebluetooth thing? launchpad? maintainer? you?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: good question, it really needs someone with some bluetooth hardware to fix it
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: reporting a bug on launchpad would be a start
<Riddell> but maybe we need to buy allee beers or something
<mhb> I'm back
<rbrunhuber> Riddell, allee: I hope to meet allee soon so maybe i can convince him
* allee is back and reading ...
<rbrunhuber> allee:  Riddell just asked if we need to offer you beer to get the bt stuff fixed
* allee does not like beer ;)
<Riddell> irn bru?
<allee> spezi ;)
<allee> bed time for yougest.  I'm back later and have a look at bt
<mhb> allee: kind of shows where you lie
<mhb> live
<allee> mhb: :)
* kdefreak gulps
<kdefreak> debuild complains it can't find my secret key
<toma> kdefreak: thats not really a problem
<toma> its just inisished now
<toma> look in ..
<kdefreak> ah, phew
* mhb 's away again
* kdefreak was worried... I copied over my backups from my old comp, and formatted my old comp
<nixternal> YAY! Just finished my arrays homework
<nixternal> time for some Kubuntu work I think
<kdefreak> lol
<nixternal> dude, it annoys me that for the c++ class we don't do anything efficient
<kdefreak> My teacher is getting me to do a few python things for him, and then I can work on my own project :D
<nixternal> have like 20 while...loops, a few for...loops when it can all be done with one
<kdefreak> hehe
<kdefreak> My teacher wants to sort 5 numbers in a list, ascending.
<nixternal> haha, I just finished that
<nixternal> with c++ though
<kdefreak> He wants it written the longway, instead of   listname.sort()
* kdefreak wonders if he wants to learn C++
<toma> nixternal: put them as a klistviewitem in a klistview, sort it and walk through them...
<nixternal> heh, that would kill my teacher
<kdefreak> python is so... easy... and simple. C++ looks evil and complicated
<Riddell> nixternal: is kubuntu-feisty-docs going to be implemented on time?
<nixternal> c++ is actually fairly easy once you start learning it correctly
<nixternal> Riddell: of course
<nixternal> they will be going to the translators on March 8th
<Riddell> nixternal: so we'll do an upload around then?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> fantastic
<nixternal> then when translations come back, we will do the final upload for release
<nixternal> I have 3 more documents to really work on for the next week, so I will be busy with that
<kdefreak> hmm... KMenu -> Switch User -> Start New Session    does KDM show up? All I get is a black screen with an arrow
* kdefreak wonders if there's anybody in Myrtle Beach who could sign his GPG key next week...
<oslo> hi when k9copy just finished to analyse a dvd it crashed ...
<oslo> it analizes all tracks then crashed
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: just filed the bt bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/89291. I also subscribed kubuntu-testers.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89291 in kdebluetooth "Kubuntu Feisty does not ask for bluetooth pin. Pinhelpers seem not to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<kdefreak> Riddell: so, for volunteer hours, to time, use KArm?
<Riddell> sure
<rbrunhuber> cu
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: when you were trying the patches
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: did adept quit?
<kdefreak> kk, fixed it. I just need to find where KControl/System Settings stores kwinpolyesterrc.
<kdefreak> or polyesterrc...
<Riddell> kdefreak: /etc/qt3
<Riddell> kdefreak: but that file is already in k-d-s
<kdefreak> yeah.
<kdefreak> I'm just wondering what the differences between the old and the new one are
<kdefreak> (The before, with shadow, and the new, without them)
<Riddell> oh, it's in ~/.qt
* DaSkreech ponders making that Herd 6 Page now
<kdefreak> ah, thanks
<Riddell> DaSkreech: beta is before herd 6
<DaSkreech> Yeah I saw
<DaSkreech> Almost close enough to start making wild assumptions about what the next version is going to be called and when we are going to have another LTS
<kdefreak> Riddell: Still want the buttons to go dark when you hover over them?
<Riddell> kdefreak: ask kwwii, but I seem to remember that was his main feature
<kdefreak> kwwii: ?
* kdefreak will leave it in then
<kwwii> hi
<kdefreak> buttons go dark or no?
<kwwii> kdefreak: I think that the highlighting of the buttons is important
<kdefreak> or, animated without dark
<kdefreak> kwwii: well, it can be highlighted with the two purple stripes on the button, top and bottom
<kdefreak> goes lighter too
<kwwii> ahhh, right
* kdefreak gets a screenshot
<DaSkreech> How does Unix handle DST?
<DaSkreech>  I heard they moved it this year
<kdefreak> kwwii: Riddell: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/Gryda/combined2.png
<kwwii> kdefreak: I think that if we found a nicer selection color that might look much bette
<kwwii> r
<kdefreak> kk
<kdefreak> kwwii: feel like finding a nicer selection color?
<kwwii> kdefreak: yepp, I still wanted to work on that
<kdefreak> kwwii: ok, so can I commit this, and then you can add the selection color?
<kwwii> kdefreak: yeah, we can commit it and see who screams
<kdefreak> kk
<kdefreak> kwwii: so, diff for polyesterrc: http://pastebin.ca/378848
<kwwii> lol, don't be giving me diff's :-)
<kdefreak> lol, no,
<kdefreak> before I commit, just to make sure I don't commit something that'll mess up everybody's comps
<kwwii> better to ask tonio or riddell about that
<kdefreak> Riddell: so, diff for polyesterrc: http://pastebin.ca/378848
* kdefreak out for a bit
* kdefreak hopes his connection doesn't go nuts again
* mhb 's back
<mhb> hi kwwii , any new goods for us ? :o)
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, the good news is that _I made a new OpenOffice splash screen today
<mhb> kwwii: kubuntu-ish ?
<mhb> kwwii: or is that the same for both U and K ?
<kwwii> different logos, I guess
<mhb> kwwii: do you have a preview posted somewhere?
<kwwii> mhb: not yet
<DaSkreech> Running from the command line seems to have the unintended side effect of making it work
<kwwii> mhb: http://sinecera.de/new_oosplash.png
<DaSkreech> And one that is Blue I take it
<kwwii> yeah
<hunger> My OOo reports version 2.1. Will there be another update in feisty?
<kwwii> hunger: i making two versions at the same time
<hunger> kwwii: Seems wise:-)
<kwwii> something like: http://sinecera.de/new_kubuntu_oosplash.png
<_StefanS_> evenings
<kwwii> howdy
<ryanakca> kwwii: well, I'll just commit it since we haven't had a reply
<kwwii> ryanakca: as long as you know what you are doing, go ahead :-)
<DaSkreech> Is it wrong I like the KDE one better?
<Lure> DaSkreech: sky is blue after all ;-)
<DaSkreech> Well not when the sun is setting
<Lure> DaSkreech: ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: ^^^ hint for ubuntu version? ;-)
<kwwii> ;-)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have sent you the patch for both kdm and ksmserver... it works now :D
<DaSkreech> Which is when most people like to take pics .Thought honestly with hte sea as a backdrop
<_StefanS_> Riddell: What I just discoverd is that arrow keys are not working anymore..... damn. Wait for me to update it
<ryanakca> Riddell: commited
<nixternal> mentally commited ;p
* nixternal installed Ubuntu Feisty to do a 1 month behind GNOME drive
<nixternal> BUT...
<nixternal> I gave up 1 hour into it
<yuriy> nixternal: beats me
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> dude, I don't see "ANYTHING" with GNOME beside aesthetics (initial)
<nixternal> you realize it is a pita to change gtk-engines
<yuriy> i had to work on a ubuntu machine at work today :)
<nixternal> you can install murrine with Ubuntu, but you can't use it until you download the murrine-configurator from some website
<nixternal> have you seen the gnome-control-center?
<nixternal> holy moly, could they put anything else in there?
<nixternal> that thing is loaded with every icon imaginable
<yuriy> no, last time i tried gnome was edgy
<crimsun> (that was reverted for 2.18, btw.)
<yuriy> ah i guess that's why they complain
<yuriy> not that that's any different from kcontrol
<nixternal> yuriy: true, but kcontrol is way cleaner
<yuriy> except kcontrol has a tree
<nixternal> no scrolling down for 5 minutes
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> but the main window of GNOME, the main GUI that is, the desktop...jeesh...that looks good
<crimsun> err, well, um, 'kde system settings' is way more sane
<nixternal> crimsun: just a tad
<yuriy> well that's what happens when you have a separate configuration window for every little thing to make them "simple"
<nixternal> what is a killer gnome app?
<nixternal> from the menu, I don't see any that stand out
<nixternal> tomboy is a great utility though, I do like that over anything KDE has
<nixternal> the GNOME terminal server client is way better than krdc
<nixternal> crimsun: why do they have "CD/DVD Creator" under the places menu? doesn't fit if you ask me
<ryanakca> tomboy?
<nixternal> note taking app
<nixternal> it is like a note/wiki app...it is killer
<crimsun> nixternal: I spend 99% of the time in gnome staring at a full screen terminal.
<yuriy> i want to say gaim, gimp, and inkscape are the killer apps but they're cross platform
<nixternal> lol crimsun
<nixternal> I do the same with KDE as well
<nixternal> alt+f1-6 and 7 when I need to browse the web and want umm...YouTube :)
<yuriy> hmm thinking of starting a blog after all, though i doubt i'll use it much
<yuriy> need to get my screennames straight...
<Riddell> yay, herd 5
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> installing it now on my machine
<ryanakca> Riddell: commited. 7:48 minutes of volunteer work 
<bdmurray> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bdmurray
<ryanakca> Riddell: Would you like to wait untill I get more, or do you want to send a GPG signed email each time I get some done?
<Riddell> ryanakca: send it in for each day you do stuff
<bdmurray> My mp3 player is showing up in the konqueror url title bar as a camera.  What should I submit the bug against?
<yuriy> konqueror user agent string changed? :( for one site i guess it's not that bad, but i don't think it's good to skew the statistics even more than they already are
<Riddell> err, weird
<Riddell> bdmurray: kdebase-kio-plugins I guess
<Riddell> yuriy: they don't really leave us with much choice
<Riddell> ryanakca: +shadowedButtonsText=true  that right?
<bdmurray> Is there anything I look at to track down where the issue is?
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm, I believe it is
<Riddell> ryanakca: I have no shadows on my buttons and my file in ~/.qt is set to false
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca uncommits and fixes then
<Riddell> halbackend.cpp:    if (libhal_device_query_capability(m_halContext, mediumUdi, "camera", NULL))
<Riddell> halbackend.cpp:                mimeType = "media/camera" + MOUNT_SUFFIX;
<Riddell> bdmurray: anything about camera in `lshal`?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no need to uncommit, just a fix will do :)
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: I had already run it... unless there's an ununcommit...
<Riddell> nope, carry on
<bdmurray> found this -- info.capabilities = {'camera', 'portable_audio_player'}
<Riddell> bdmurray: that'll be it then, all hal's fault
<Riddell> bdmurray: although I expect there's a perfectly rational explanation for hal to report it as a camera
<bdmurray> well, it can show pictures
<bdmurray> or images
<Riddell> so it probably matches whatever hal uses to detect if it's a camera
<Riddell> anyway, hal's bug :)
<bdmurray> sounds good
<ryanakca> Riddell: done
<Riddell> ryanakca: what command did you use to revert?
<ryanakca> Riddell: bzr uncommit
<ryanakca> why?
<Riddell> I didn't know about that commantd
<ryanakca> ah
<Riddell> not sure it's a good idea to actually erase history on the whole
<ryanakca> hmm...
<Riddell> dput ubuntu kubuntu-default-settings_7.04-24_source.changes
<Riddell> uploaded, many thanks
<ryanakca> np
* ryanakca gets back to his webserver
<ryanakca> unless you have something else for me to do 
<Riddell> you could work out why google suggest doesn't work
<ryanakca> in konqueror?
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca hopes this doesn't have anything to do with C++
<Riddell> it does
<ryanakca> Riddell: jriddel @ ubuntu @ com ?
<ryanakca> ah
<Riddell> jriddell
* ryanakca should probably learn C++ first...
<Riddell> or, you could package KDE 4
<ryanakca> kk, thanks
<Riddell> it's actually not too hard
<Riddell> or you could go back to your webserver
<Riddell> damnit Ubugtu, kde 4 is not a bug!
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> lol
<Lure> Riddell: same as mandriva 2007 ;-)
<Ubugtu> Mandriva bug 2007 in Installation "Switching to alternate screens during install crashes X" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2007
<Riddell> at least they fixed that bug :)
<Riddell> night all
<Lure> night
<ryanakca> night Riddell
<yuriy> night Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-03
<ryanakca> can someone please test bug 89332?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89332 in bzr-gtk "Missing depends for bzr-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89332
<ryanakca> (on a fresh install, or one where you haven't installed any other gtk apps)
<yuriy> bah wordpress doesn't like konqueror
<yuriy> and you need to pay to edit the css :o
<seele> eh?
<seele> ive never had any problems with wordpress
<yuriy> i mean if you have them host the blog. the upload image fields don't seem to work in konqueror
<yuriy> or at least one particular one doesn't
<seele> thats kind of weird because i would think the administration interface is the same as what they release
<ryanakca> yuriy: install it on an old box?
<yuriy> ryanakca: maybe i will at some point. i usually get too frustrated getting the router to let me run a webserver though so i've quit on that
<ryanakca> is there an option for DMZ on the router
<ryanakca> s//?
<yuriy> yeah. anyways i don't remember if that worked or not or what hte problem was. it's been a while since i tried with a router
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Good morning there.
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T!
<Tm_T> I just spent 9 hours in student/rock bar/cafeterie basicly ircing.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Somewhat enlighting in time to time.
<Tm_T> Hu-mans are stupid. :(
<Hobbsee> a thought has occurred.
<Tm_T> I keep wondering why people can't have fun without alcohol.
<Hobbsee> because they're silly.
<Tm_T> Oh well, I've been thought drunken after cup of coffee, so...
<Tm_T> Staring magic crystalball ->
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> I think I stick in electric communication for now on even more.
<Tm_T> http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/20070302.jpg
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Even that sounds better than drunken finns, trust me.
* Tm_T quits
<Hobbsee> darn, where's tonio_?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I've been looking for him all day
<DaSkreech> nixternal: But written in C# :-(
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah
<nixternal> ey
<nixternal> manchicken|away: that email they sent you is against the law btw
<DaSkreech> Yeah! burn doubleclick to the ground@@!!!
<DaSkreech> wait it is doubleclick right?
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/01/virgin#more-125
<DaSkreech> Woah
<Jucato> nixternal: but seriously, I don't follow that wiki, but I've experienced that before I even read that wiki, way back when I was still in the forums.
<manchicken> nixternal: Really?
<nixternal> manchicken: yes, they can't say derogatory remarks like that
* Jucato wonders what they're talking about...
<manchicken> Jucato: http://blog.notsosoft.net/2007/general/worlds-dumbest-hr-recruiter-email.html
<manchicken> nixternal: I'm debating on finding the CEO of Riverbed's email and sending him a link to my blog post ^_^
* Hobbsee --> work.  have fun all!
<Hobbsee> may there be no more crazy people watching my house!
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee! take care!
<Hobbsee> bye1
<Jucato> manchicken: oh wow! the nerve of that guy!
<manchicken> Jucato: Tell me about it.
<Jucato> <Jucato> manchicken: oh wow! the nerve of that guy! <-- okay :D
<Jucato> tell you about it again? :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Digg it if you want: http://digg.com/tech_news/World_s_Dumbest_HR_Recruiter_Emailh :)
<nixternal> Jucato: watch minataku in kubuntu. I will brb, his attitude is on my last nerve
<Jucato> nixternal: yes. he has been banned before
<Jucato> he really needs to go to anger management
<nixternal> don't ban him if he does anything, give me 5 minutes and let me do it :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> brb
<Jucato> lol ok :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I was trying hard to stop myself from telling Minataku who you really were... "Windows habit" lol!
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ppp auth is just how you handshake with a dial-up modem. back in the day you used to be able to connect to aol modems with noauth
<nixternal> I guess he googled auth :)
<Jucato> heh. at least he apologizes now :)
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> because he found the answer before I could link him
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> last time when he was banned by LjL, he went into #ubuntu-ops in a fit... but calmed down later and attributed it to "anger issues"
<Jucato> so I forever associate him with "anger issues" :D
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> OH YA! I remember him now
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> there used to be a guy from France, riri, who was on early last year. I helped him and his son setup their Kubuntu boxes with their Windows network, printers and such. I wish he would come back, I would be interested in chatting with him again
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> nixternal: You really think that email is illegal?
<nixternal> we learned about what he did in our business ethics course and what not to say to a potential employee when they turn down a job
<nixternal> his email crosses the lines and is actually a viable business law case
<nixternal> I can get the books to quote actual case laws as a matter of fact from the law library at school
<nixternal> it is the entire "bad move", using the term "suicide" and referring to your choice, and the last statement is belitteling as well
<nixternal> his entire email was pretty much his "professional suicide"
<nixternal> ask him to verify those numbers, and provide sources as well
<manchicken> nixternal: Interesting.
<nixternal> his problem is this, and it was just on TV with the entire Rosey O'Pig and the Donald thing
<nixternal> he didn't use "my opinion is"
<manchicken> True.
<nixternal> that would have changed everything in that email, but instead he said bad move by you, very deragatory and trying to knock you down
<GNUro> 'morning!
<fdoving> hi GNUro.
<GNUro> hey fdoving!
<mhb> morning
<GNUro> hello mhb
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: are there any plans yet on how the kde 4 transition will be handled?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: as in, dist-upgrading, or what?
<apokryphos> more a case of, will the kde 3 and 4 libs fit on one CD?
<apokryphos> Ubugtu: fool!
* apokryphos must prod Seveas to get bugError reporting disabled
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: doubt it.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i presume we'll jump from kde3 to kde4
<Hobbsee> but whether all kde3 apps will run under kde4 is an interesting question
<mhb> is the bouncing busy icon enabled by default in Feisty?
<superstoned> Hobbsee: why wouldn't the KDE 3 and 4 libs both fit on the cd? they're not that huge... get rid of Openoffice and it's easy ;-)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> superstoned: now that you mention it, we do plan to do that with koffice 2.0
<Jucato> that would probably possible once the transition to KOffice from OO.o is complete
<mhb> I hate it so much...not that it is a bad idea, but it often stops bouncing all of the sudden, then sometimes when you move the mouse it doesn't disappear from the original place etc.
<Jucato> darn you beat me :P
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: even if they run under kde 4 they'll still need kde3 libs
<Hobbsee> which will coincide with kde4
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: right.
* Hobbsee never saw the kde 2 --> kde 3 transition
<apokryphos> ubuntu didn't either :P
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i was half hoping they wouldnt run, so we could just stop supporting all of them :P
<Jucato> hehe :)
<apokryphos> most other distros used to ship with both libs, but then they didn't used to have just one cd
<apokryphos> some kde 3 apps will be for sure needed when kde 4.0 is released, I imagine
<apokryphos> so it's either the case of holding out until you can have a pure kde 4 platform or squeezing the libs on. /me isn't sure about the space-restrictions though
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan
<superstoned> mhb: that's because the apps don't always repaint immediately if they're busy. a compositing manager will fix this (kde 4, or beryl or something)
<apokryphos> mhb: awesome, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i would guess we'll discuss it in spain
<superstoned> apokryphos, Hobbsee: the plan is to make it possible to mix KDE 3 and KDE 4 apps, and I think most apps will be ported anyway.
<mhb> apokryphos: this feature has been deferred for Feisty, but it may happen for +1 I guess
<apokryphos> superstoned: will the libs fit?
<mhb> Hobbsee: you going?
<superstoned> apokryphos: they're not that big...
<Hobbsee> mhb: yep
<apokryphos> yeah, I think feisty is too early for it anyway
<Hobbsee> superstoned: so it seems.
<mhb> Hobbsee: enjoy it then :o)
* Hobbsee has tried kde4.
<superstoned> the kdelibs are what, 20 mb?>
<Hobbsee> it keeps crashing - not much new bling
<apokryphos> superstoned: how about base?
<superstoned> 30 mb
<superstoned> approx
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: can see some apps developing nicely though
<superstoned> but you don't need it to run apps...
* apokryphos is very happy about the kmplot progress, can use it for my work
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: indeed :)
<mhb> superstoned: but until we use that, I guess it should be disabled
<mhb> superstoned: (bouncing icon)
<apokryphos> well nice, I'm happy they'll fit =)
<superstoned> mhb: well, it provides very valuable feedback for the user that something is happening. the non-bouncing one has the same problem, so that won't make a difference either, and having just the taskbar show something isn't enough (according to some usability ppl)
* apokryphos also looks forward to the remastered cd
<superstoned> so it won't go away in feisty, and feisty +1 might have KDE 4 ;-)
<Hobbsee> if kde4 is done by feisty+1
<Hobbsee> which should be named soonish, i would think...
<mhb> superstoned: actually from the users I know I get only the negative feedback about it
* Hobbsee doesnt mind it, but doesnt see it for terribly long anyway
<mhb> superstoned: example: on the end of the KDE loading splash the cursor with the bouncing K logo appears and overpaints the splash
<superstoned> well, if they don't like it, they can turn it off. I never had anyone complain, actually most seem to like it...
<superstoned> mhb: true, true
<apokryphos> most love it at first, and then eventually find it annoying. Depends on the user though
<superstoned> but it's just a visual artefact, while the usability clearly is more important.
* Jucato actually thought most are annoyed by it.. based on lots of questions on "how to turn it off"
<mhb> I agree with Jucato
<mhb> superstoned: is a feature good in the matter of usability when it annoys people?
<Jucato> and that's complicated by the fact that System Settings in Edgy somehow removed the Launch Feedback module :D
<apokryphos> I remember it getting a special mention at some particular migration of hundreds of desktops to KDE :P
<superstoned> just some are annoyed, and it helps newbies who often click twice on an icon because nothing happened.
<hunger> apokryphos: That bouncing thing next to the cursor?
<apokryphos> strangely enough, yes :)
<superstoned> apokryphos: yes, they switched to KDE BECAUSE it had the bouncing icon...
<apokryphos> of course it wasn't the driving force, but it was one fo the things the people handling the migration loved
<apokryphos> superstoned: I didn't say that.
<hunger> apokryphos: We had to turn that off when we deployed KDE desktops for a customer as well.
<Jucato> I'm sure we/they could think of a less annoying feedback notification? :D
<superstoned> well, they did, it was a pretty big deal for them
<apokryphos> superstoned: who was it?
<superstoned> don't remember... article must be somewhere, i had a bookmark i thought
<superstoned> can't find it, though
<apokryphos> can't find it either
<superstoned> btw you can turn the bouncing off, and use just a static icon
* Jucato actually prefers the blinking cursor if only it had transparency done right...
<superstoned> if it's that annoying
<mhb> I know
<superstoned> Jucato: just impossible on the current framework
<Jucato> mhb: are you on edgy already
<superstoned> we need compositing to do that
<Jucato> superstoned: yeah, I know :)
<Jucato> that's why I said "if" :D
<superstoned> yes yes, KDE 4 won't solve all your problems, but many ;-)
<mhb> Jucato: no,I'm on feisty as long as I remember :o)
<Jucato> er sorry I meant feisty
<mhb> superstoned: has there been a discussion about it recently?
<Jucato> mhb: could you check if Launch Feedback was returned to System Settings? hopefully under the Notifications group?\
<superstoned> mhb: about what?
<mhb> Jucato: I can't find it
<mhb> superstoned: about this :o)
<Jucato> krap...
<mhb> superstoned: the bouncing icon
<superstoned> aaah the bouncing icon
* Jucato makes a note to ask Tonio_ again ...
<superstoned> no, I haven't seen any. with compositing, the overpainting is solved anyway...
<superstoned> so I guess the annoying part of it will be solved
<superstoned> and we can keep it
<superstoned> :D
<mhb> superstoned: everything will be solved eventually
<superstoned> :D
<mhb> superstoned: "oh, and KDE won't load, but in feisty+1 it will be fixed :o)"
<superstoned> ?
<mhb> superstoned: just a joke explaining that sometimes we should fix bugs before the release, not assuring the users it will be fixed in the future
* mhb would like to see a survey about the annoyance/usefulness of that bouncing icon
<mhb> do you know about any?
<Jucato> mhb: you know who to ask about those kind of things :D
<superstoned> ask on kde-usability mailinglist...
<Jucato> and you're pretty much close to her
<Hobbsee> her?
<superstoned> haha
<mhb> I don't think my girlfriend knows about it
<superstoned> see who's waking up...
<Hobbsee> oh seele
<mhb> .o)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<mhb> I can't even convince her to use Kubuntu more often
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. seele :P
<superstoned> mhb: stop supporting windows....
<Hobbsee> :P
<hunger> mhb: I'll ask my boss. IIRC that topic did pop up in our test user group, so she might have some hard data.
<Jucato> mhb: although she does say in interviews that she uses Kubuntu :)
<superstoned> mhb: it'll break down on here, some day or another, and she'll need linux to get her work done.
<mhb> hunger: thanks
<hunger> Oh, have to run, BBL.
<mhb> superstoned: true
<mhb> superstoned: I'm not sure if a bouncing icon is the best way how to do it anyway
<mhb> IMHO it draws too much attention
<Jucato> it's a notification.. but too distractive... might as well have used a popup :P
<superstoned> come on, guys, it just shows up for what, 2 seconds, when you start applications? and it ONLY has visual artefacts if the app you are hovering over hangs...
<superstoned> it's immediate feedback you've started something
<superstoned> and I've never heard anyone say anything else than 'hey, that's cute' when they saw it...
<mhb> superstoned: hmm, I may have an older laptop, but the K logo icon appears for like 5+ secs
<serzholino> I miss this when launching non-KDE apps
<superstoned> well, ok, it's not that funny on my old laptop as well. just disable it if it annoys you...
<superstoned> serzholino: yes!!! you can turn it on, but it keeps on bouncing even when they are already started :(
<superstoned> hey i'm leaving
<superstoned> my gf won't like me if i don't take a shower now...
<mhb> superstoned: see you
<superstoned> cu
* Jucato waves good bye to superstoned
<mhb> hmm
* mhb just noticed that some apps have tabs above and some below the content
<mhb> is this a bug or a feature? :o)
<Jucato> features... depending on the distro...
<Jucato> I guess
<mhb> I don't have a problem with a GNOME app having tabs above and KDE below
<mhb> but that's not the case
<Jucato> only Konqueror has tabs above. most KDE apps, like Konsole, Konvi, Quanta, have bottom tabs by default (in KDE)
<Jucato> not sure about Kopete, though
<mhb> Konsole &Kopete have tabs below, Konqueror& systemsettings above
<Jucato> well, the system settings is a new one...
<Jucato> and on Kubuntu, we put Konvi tabs at the left
<mhb> what's konvi?
<Jucato> konversation
<mhb> ah
* mhb finds that confusing
<Jucato> from what I've been told, aside from Konqueror, the default KDE placement for tabs is at the bottom
<mhb> hmm
<Jucato> hm... looks like KDevelop 3.4 has tabs at the top... not sure if that's default KDE or Kubuntu though
<serzholino> i think its default KDE
<mhb> I guess 99% of people using Kubuntu use a web browser
<mhb> either Konqueror or something else
<mhb> and all the browsers I know have tabs above
<Jucato> yep. it wouldn't make sense to put Konqueror's tabs at the bottom now...
<mhb> and GNOME apps do so, too
<mhb> well then I can't see the reason why to put the tabs below
<serzholino> tabs at the bottom is ok in apps with small window sizes
<serzholino> like chat windows
<Jucato> although if you have 10 tabs in Konversation...
<mhb> serzholino: is there an explanation for that?
<serzholino> no :) it's my opinion
<mhb> serzholino: I mean there has to be a very sensible reason why are we differing from the rest of the world, right?
* mhb pokes seele
<serzholino> yep, but i don't know it
* Jucato thinks that the rest of the world didn't have a standard tab placement when tabs were implemented in KDE...
<mhb> Jucato: well
<Jucato> oh... KDE has lots of side tabs too :)
<mhb> Jucato: I haven't used Windows that much but I seem to remember that tabs in Configure panels were always above
<Jucato> konqi, kate, kdevelop, quanta...
<Jucato> yep. but those are configuration panels... not exactly the same as main windows
<mhb> Jucato: yes. They didn't put tabs in the main windows much
<Jucato> they didn't have tabs in main windows. period :)
<mhb> Jucato: of those I only use kate and I can understand the reason why it's on the side there
<Tm_T> Not at all, so you got your desktop all cluttered with 20+ windows etc.
<mhb> Jucato: with kate you need to do some stuff it would be hard to achieve with tabs
<mhb> Jucato: and you need to support a whole lot of open files
<Jucato> mhb: gedit has tabs at the top :)
<Jucato> it just so happens that Kate itself doesn't have a tabbed interface
<Jucato> or the capability of having one
<mhb> Jucato: really? I never used that
<mhb> Jucato: well, I can imagine there are a few arguments for kate ... well it's not tabs at all
<mhb> Jucato: I still think having all tabs on the top would improve usability
<mhb> because people would know where the tabs are
<mhb> and wouldn't have to check every time
<Jucato> hm.... I haven't heard/seen of any complaints w/ tabs at the bottom though...
<mhb> Jucato: it may be not as annoying
<Jucato> and in most cases where tabs are at the bottom, they are "advanced" programs: kate, quanta, etc.
<Jucato> I dare say, it's actually negligible
<mhb> kopete is no. 2 for people using Kubuntu, I believe :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: Kopete IMHO must have tabs at bottom.
<mhb> well maybe no. 3 after kontact
<Tm_T> "tabs where focus is" is my basic rule. :)
<mhb> Tm_T: that sounds logical
<Jucato> mhb: also, imho, tabs at the top for those apps would actually be a bit more distractive
<Jucato> unlike in web browsing, where tabs immediately and clearly indicate something that needs immediate attention, the other tabs don't
<mhb> what really puzzles me is that a KDE app can have tabs on the bottom and GNOME one on the top
<mhb> even if they do the same thing
<mhb> and both projects have usability experts
<Jucato> simple. GNOME is silly. hehehe
<Jucato> j/k
<mhb> and my common sense tells me one solutions has to be better than the other one
<Jucato> why does one of them absolutely have to be better?
<mhb> just my crazy logic .o)
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> reminds me of the discussion about what current should be set as the "default" one for energy transportation
<Jucato> <Jucato> unlike in web browsing, where tabs immediately and clearly indicate something that needs immediate attention, the other tabs don't <--- I had it the other way around it seems... crazy me
<mhb> history tells us there are examples where one solution was better than the other :o)
<Jucato> FOSS history tells us that two solutions could both be write and co-exist :)
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> s/write/right/
<mhb> and then FOSS gets criticised a lot for that :o)
<Jucato> good people get criticized a lot too :)
<Jucato> doesn't mean they're wrong :D
<Tm_T> Problem in Gnome-world, you can't control where tabs are.
<Tm_T> Atleast I didn't find easy way to configure that.
<RadiantFire> i think tabs on any side are the best
<RadiantFire> because people work differently
<RadiantFire> thats a cool thing about gaim is  you can move the tabs around
<RadiantFire> except tabs on the side look stupid, but thats a different problem all together
<Tm_T> In Kopete too, and Konsole and... atleast you have choice.
<RadiantFire> you can do it in Kopete
<RadiantFire> wow, I"m an idiot
<RadiantFire> then again, I never really looked around
<Tm_T> RadiantFire: Hey, it's KDE app afterall. =)
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> RadiantFire: where can you do that in Kopete?
<RadiantFire> I'm still looking
<RadiantFire> I think its under tabs->tab placement
<RadiantFire> in a conversation window
<RadiantFire> that seems like a bad place ot put it
<RadiantFire> sicne thats the only place I can find it
<Tm_T> Hmm, or rightclick over tab?
* Tm_T can't remember
<Jucato> right-click at the tab
<chavo> there's a tababr replacement for kate that lets you put tabs on bottom
<Jucato> Tab placement
<Jucato> chavo: yes, but it's an ugly thing/hack
<mhb> cool
<chavo> if it's a hack then so is the tabbar included
<RadiantFire> yeah
<RadiantFire> plugin for tabs is foolish
<RadiantFire> I happen to like the list anyway
<Jucato> chavo: tabbar included?
<RadiantFire> because I usually have 10 or so files open
<chavo> the plugin thats in kdeaddons
<RadiantFire> the kate snippet plugin is also useless to me, cuz I can't figure out the syntax
<RadiantFire> curse you kate!
* RadiantFire apoligizes to anyone here who might actually be named kate
<Jucato> chavo: ah
* Hobbsee isnt kate
<Hobbsee> :P
<RadiantFire> well, there might be others, must cover my bases
* Hobbsee watches her bugmail folder keep expanding...
<RadiantFire> thats sad
<RadiantFire> how big is it?
<Hobbsee> 124 unread, at the moment
<Hobbsee> + sponsors mail
<RadiantFire> oh wow
<Hobbsee> + sponsors stuff, which i really have to deal with.  ie, porting the mailing list
* Hobbsee can ignore the sponsors mail
* Hobbsee has a nasty habit of sending complicated email to /dev/null
<Hobbsee> if it's too big, and looks uninteresting
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> thats what the trashcan is useful for
<RadiantFire> when you get a message that says "OmGz, why haven't you responded"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hunger> Could you change the trashcan's icon to not show a full trashcan when some files are in it?
* Hobbsee is also known to send replies like "i've seen your message, i want to take time to think about this message, so this reply is just an acknowlegement that i've seen it"
<Hobbsee> hunger: then when does it become full?
<hunger> I keep "bringing out the trash" to have my desktop tidy... which defeats the purpose of the whole thing.
<hunger> Hobbsee: NEVER!
<Jucato> trash can icon on the desktop or on kicker?
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh, then you take it off the desktop :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: All the users I know "move file to trash" and emediently empty the trash can so their desktop won't look untidy.
<Hobbsee> hunger: exactly :P
<Jucato> hunger: if it's on the desktop, simply editing the .desktop file for it will do
* Hobbsee just deletes the shortcut file off the desktop
<hunger> I do not have a shortcut on the desktop. The trashcan is in the taskbar here.
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato researches
<Hobbsee> ditto the taskbar
<Hobbsee> hunger: you can remove any element off kicker, including the trash
<hunger> And there is no easy way to customize it... and IMHO it would be nice if kubuntu did not show a full trash by default.
<Jucato> it's a KDE default afaik
<hunger> Hobbsee: I can remove the element, but I want to have easy access to the trash in case I acidentally delete something.
<Hobbsee> hunger: which is shown in ~ for konqi
<Hobbsee> also found by Trash:/
<hunger> Jucato: So what... when has that ever stopped you guys from changing it?
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> hunger: bitter much?
<hunger> Hobbsee: I can't tell my father in law to remember "Trash:/":-)
<Jucato> touch
<Hobbsee> hunger: anyway, sabdfl says we have to have the trash in the desktop
<RadiantFire> ?
<Hobbsee> hunger: true.  hence he'd see it in ~ when one first opens konqi
<hunger> Hobbsee: I do not see Trash there...
<Hobbsee> oh sorry, nto ~
<hunger> Hobbsee: And having Trash in ~ seems pretty awful... even more tempting to delete it there:-)
<Hobbsee> the default thing that comes up when you open konqi
* Hobbsee thought it was ~ for some reason
* Hobbsee should go zzzzzzzzzzzz
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Go, shush!
<hunger> I should probably just copy the empty trash icon over the full trash icon and be done with it... but then I need to fix up stuff after each update.
* Hobbsee waves goodnight
<Tm_T> Goodnight o/
<Jucato> night Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how'd the question thingo go?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Goodnight!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um.. it went fine... nothing really big or radical
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh okay
<Jucato> first thing held in #ubuntu-meeting to finish undertime :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> 45 minutes, vs. 1 hour allotted to it
<Jucato> hunger: I'm looking at /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/trashapplet.desktop ... but I forgot which line actually affects it...
<freeflying> prepare do a herd5 test, but no iso for powerpc now
<hunger> Do the kicker plugins really need to come as .la and .so files?
<Jucato> almost all plugins do, afaik
<Jucato> KDE plugins
<hunger> Aren't the .so files sufficient?
* hunger grumbles that kcontrol is broken on his system.
<hunger> Seems to work fine for everybody else though:-(
<Riddell> hunger: plugins need the .la I believe
<hunger>  Riddell: AFAIK la files used by libtool... and libtool is used during development/linking only.
<serzholino> yep
<fdoving> konq-plugins include both .so and .la
<hunger> Riddell: dlopen definitly does not look at them and the plugins should be dlopened, so you should not need to ship them.
<hunger> fdoving: kicker applet as well.
<fdoving> hunger: they are needed.
<fdoving> as per http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKLibLoader.html
<fdoving> klibloader uses the info in the .la files to read depenencies etc. for each dynamically loaded lib.
<hunger> Riddel: Forget what I said:-)
<odla> are there visual differences between kde 4 and kde 3.5 for the end-user right now?
<fdoving> yes, kde4 is barely usable.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> So you're saying that kde4 has a feature that makes X crash?
<manchicken> heh
<fdoving> no, it's just not finished yet.
<manchicken> Is there a feisty preview yet?
<fdoving> i've somehow managed to break my NX setup, so i can't tell if anything has changed dramatically the last week or so..
<fdoving> not that i'm aware of.
<fdoving> I compile it from svn.
<odla> feisty's coming along nicely though
<manchicken> yup
<DaSkreech> mhb: ping
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ping
<nixternal> pongalfdk8430
<DaSkreech> omgd00drotflmaamfousoroolzponiez!!!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What was that entire debate about the notification about?
<nixternal> what notification?
<mhb> DaSkreech: just me being angry at notification redraws
<DaSkreech> nixternal: wasn't that solved already?
<DaSkreech> mhb: wasn't that replaced wih a frowing icon ni herd5?
<nixternal> am I missing something?
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech>  Growing icon in herd 5
<mhb> DaSkreech: nixternal might not know much as he wasn't there
<DaSkreech> Well isn't he the keeper of the page?
<mhb> DaSkreech: ya
<mhb> that he does, and we are grateful!
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> DaSkreech: I have both the growing logo and bouncing icon
<DaSkreech> mhb: So back to your annoyances. wasnt that solved?
<mhb> DaSkreech: so I dunno
<nixternal> oh, the growing icon thing
<nixternal> I wasn't around for the debate it seems
* mhb has to leave for a while
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> mhb: so you were arguing to turn of the mouse notification?
<mhb> DaSkreech: are you sure the growing icon replaces the bouncing cursor icon?
* DaSkreech is just trying to catch up
<mhb> DaSkreech: well, it redraws itself badly, which I dislike
<DaSkreech> I thought it was
<marseillai> Riddell: i've on my hard drive an "old" dapper wich had some configuration problems. If you want i can upgrade it to edgy and test adept-dist-upgrader or do any other test you need on it.
<toma> nixternal: whats the past tense of strike through?
<nixternal> heh, trick question
<toma> "... will be shown as a message strike through" ?
<nixternal> struck through?
<toma> ;-)
<nixternal> struck would be past tense of strike
<nixternal> man, I need to work on my English
<nixternal> lol
<toma> hmm
<manchicken> So is anybody going to help me out with the details button causing crashing for adept? :)
<toma> you do documentation, right?
<toma> ;-)
<nixternal> toma: yes, I do it, but I never said it was correct :)
<toma> lol
<nixternal> speaking of documentation, I will start this week on some mailody lovin'
<nixternal> 5 more days until our string freeze here. then I can do Mailody, then work on KDE4 and KOffice 2 stuff
<toma> nixternal: great, i'm extending the documentation as we speak
<nixternal> yay, more work :)
<fdoving> nice work guys, now i'm the lazy one.
<nixternal> haha
<toma> fdoving: you found this out after two weeks ? ;-)
<fdoving> yep :)
<claydoh> lol strike-through in this case (i think) is a noun
<claydoh> so no past tense
<toma> ow
<claydoh> but things may have changed in grammer since the 70's
<toma> lol
<claydoh> or my lang skill has gone the way of my spelling
<toma> claydoh: so the sentence as i pasted was correct?
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> though it might be 'strike-through' with a dash, not sure on that
<claydoh> I did get an a+ in grammar back in middle school, but that was 1979
<toma> claydoh: o, is that high?
<claydoh> thats almost shakespearean age
<claydoh> yes, it was a score of 100%
<toma> o good
<claydoh> you would never know it now, though :)
<manchicken> I *really* need a hand with this.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<manchicken> hiya
<jjesse> in my feisty vm i'm seeing a lot of messages under a "console session"
<jjesse> ata2.00 exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<jjesse> any ideas what those might be?  i don't see anything when i'm a kde session
<nixternal> I need to put Kubuntu back into a vm
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-04
<Riddell> manchicken: edgy to feisty upgrade needs testing yes
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm already on feisty.
<manchicken> Riddell: I still don't know what's causing that segfault in adept_updater.
<manchicken> It works fine in adept_manager.....
<jjesse> Riddell: to test edgy -> feisty upgrade besides add your repo do i have to do antyhing special?  i think you mentioned something about building a .deb in an email
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just sent you some updated patches, more information is in the mail.
<jjesse> !info kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ubuntu> hi, any reason the disk partitioner in herd5 wont let me select a partition size smaller than 79.7 GB?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: the guy who will be able to tell you that probably wont be online, as i'ts the weekend.  his name is cjwatson
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> also on the manual partition its not clear how one would create a new partition
<ubuntu> (not a new partition table)
<Hobbsee> anyone know who helmuth.s@gmx.li is?
<Hobbsee> he's asking me to fix his sound, has no information apart from it not working, and as for why he's emailed me, i'll never know.
<manchicken> Was there another link on the email?
<manchicken> I get a lot of spam that kinda looks like that.
<ubuntu> does the herd5 installer support upgrading my 6.10?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: try #kubuntu for support, please
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no, no other links
<Hobbsee> Hallo,
<Hobbsee> first of all- thank You for Ubuntu !!!
<Hobbsee> I have no sound.
<Hobbsee> sound from Knoppix 4.0 Live CD is OK
<Hobbsee> sound from Ubuntu 7.0 Live CD exists but with strong scratching
<Hobbsee> sound from Ubuntu 7.0 HD installation: no sound
<Hobbsee> therefore i must run XP :-(( but i m sure, You will solve the problem. Thank You!
<Hobbsee> kind regards
<Hobbsee> Helmuth Supik
<manchicken> Heh.
<ubuntu> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<manchicken> I still think it's funny when people complain about development versions when they're not developing anything.
<manchicken> It seems like we try really hard to make it obvious, and they try really hard to ignore the warnings ^_^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> wallpaper would help
<Hobbsee> but i mean...why try to report a bug to one developer via private email?
<Hobbsee> it's not even on a mailing list!
<Hobbsee> ohhh....it's probably a guy from kubuntu-users mailing list, tog et my email.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> or they've gone to launchpad to get it.  which seems more likely, based on what it is
<yuriy> i've gotten an email like that before, in russian
<Hobbsee> alleeEdgy32: you around?
<Hobbsee> who works on digikam, again?
<ubuntu> KNetworkManager is really nice :-o
<yuriy> allee i think
<yuriy> btw it's still not back by default?
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> at the moment, iirc
<Hobbsee> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/89566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89566 in digikam "digikam has dependency on libdigikam-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> oh wait...
* Hobbsee notices a distinct increase in spam from joining the kubuntu-users mailing list...
<Hobbsee> well, more than's getting thru gmail, anyway
<Hobbsee> gmail's stopping 1243 from the last 30 days.  not too bad.
<yuriy> Hobbsee: the desktop bugs week idea
<Hobbsee> yuriy: yep
<yuriy> i was thinking maybe organize it for the week after next
<Hobbsee> we should probably ask tonio_ if he can be in a bug fixing mood around then
<Hobbsee> are we just going to triage the bugs, or fix them?
<yuriy> well hopefully both :) but i was going more for the triaging aspect. it depends on the number of people we get
<yuriy> i'd like to do some fixing myself if we can recruit some more people to do the triaging
<ubuntu_> another possible bug for the partitioning guy: i went through the resize process, and its been sitting at 0% for "resizing partiton..." for the last 10 minutes or so :-/
<ubuntu_> ok not it went from 0%->100% in about 2 seconds
<ubuntu_> *now
<manchicken> What does triaging a bug entail?
<jdong> manchicken: well, it's difficult to assess the vitals of an insect using conventional emergency room equiptment
<jdong> you would want to immediately get a monitor on the SpO2 though
<manchicken> heh
<jdong> and begin oxygen therapy and morphine
<manchicken> Would triaging the bug possibly help determine the cause, not just where it's crashing?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> well first would be figuring out if the bug report is "valid"
<jdong> i.e. can one reproduce it
<jdong> or if it is more likely that the issue arised from user error
<jdong> and once you get past that stage, definitely trying to hunt down the cause would be good :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Has the fix for the status column thing been committed?
<manchicken> Silly timezones.
<jdong> manchicken: MS is charging 4000 to update that :D
<jdong> for extended-support-cycle products
<manchicken> Charging 4K to fix what?
<manchicken> Oh, the recent timezone patches?
<manchicken> I was referring to Riddell being 6 hours ahead of me.
<manchicken> Timezone patches should be required by law, since they're actually changed by law.
<manchicken> If politicians want to change timezones, they need to provide us with laws that force proprietary software fascists to provide those patches free of charge.
<manchicken> yuriy: I fixed Bug #82431, but I'm not sure if it's committed yet.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82431 in adept "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<mhb> hi all
<yuriy> manchicken: nice :) good luck with the segfault
<manchicken> yuriy: Wanna help figure it out?  I've been fighting it forever.  I can't figure it out.
<yuriy> manchicken: don't really know how to use gdb etc. :( also, doing hw
<yuriy> manchicken: wasn't there some other bug that was happening in the updater and not the manager (or vice versa)
<yuriy> that was fixed
<Hobbsee> manchicken: if we got people to triage the adept bugs, and get enough info, etc, do you feel like going and fixing them all?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'll fix as many as I can. :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: cool.  yuriy, i think that's our first
<manchicken> Our first what?
<manchicken> Am I the first sucker who agreed to play Orkin man on our precious adept?
<manchicken> brb
<mhb> manchicken|away: I believe they meant "first bug to be fixed by you :o)"
<manchicken|away> mhb: I think it's the third or so.
<manchicken> mhb: I also fixed the one with the kubuntu-updater wizard crashing.
<mhb> manchicken: well, you still get me wrong
<mhb> "first bug fixed by you and submitted by yuriy&hobbsee"
<manchicken> Ah!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: If bugs are assigned to me, I promise to give them a good looking at.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I can't guarantee a fix every time, but I can promise to look ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *grin*
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, we can find you the adept bug list, then you can fix whatever you like
<manchicken> I'm still not smart like JR or those smart people who fixed the debconf issue.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> then again, if we assign them to you, then you'll be under pressure to fix them :P
<Hobbsee> heh. i'm not either
<manchicken> Well if there are big problems I can look at them.
<yuriy> i though Hobbsee meant our first recruit
<manchicken> I think I need someone else to look at that adept_updater crash issue with the details button and changelogUrl() method.
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to move on with that one for a little while.  It's insane how much time I've spent running in circles on that one.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: that's fine, there are still bugs left :)
<manchicken> Yup
<manchicken> Assign away :)
<manchicken> I'm gonna see if any filed bugs about this changelog crash have any more information for me.
<manchicken> Hobbsee, dearie, what think you of bug #55549?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55549 in adept "No safety from breaking system with Adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55549
<manchicken> That sounds like a great topic for UDS
* Hobbsee is *not* dearie.
<manchicken> heh
* Hobbsee looks
* manchicken dodges the doom-stick
<Hobbsee> makes it sound like you're addressing my grandmother or something
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> or great one.  who is non-existant.
<manchicken> Naw, I'm playing this game with insane word-play.
* Hobbsee DOOMS manchicken into fixing all the bugs in kubuntu
<manchicken> Just got me a little silly, eh?
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, a) we cant really block people getting rid of kubuntu-desktop.  b) that already ahppens for essential stuff, and c)  the way adept handles "breaks" is terrible, and needs fixing.
<yuriy> +1 for c
<yuriy> c++ :D
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<manchicken> Well, I thought that this particular bug report may have a simple usability fix.
<Hobbsee> which is?
<Hobbsee> show the user what's breaking, and suggest how to fix it?
<manchicken> I think the problem with this one is that adept was being smart.  He wasn't expecting things to change like that, but he hit the button without checking.
<manchicken> If we show them the changes to take place and say "really make these changes?" that might help.
<manchicken> I don't like silly questions any more than the next guy, but if it has a "don't show me again" on it it may really help.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm on the UDS-Sevilla/Attendees list ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo!  :D
<Hobbsee> manchicken: true
<manchicken> That flight is going to scare the fsck out of me.
<mhb> really?
<manchicken> I hate flying.
<mhb> where's that list?
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla/Attendees
<Hobbsee> manchicken: flying's not so evil
<Hobbsee> besides, your flight wont be that far, will it?
<manchicken> 12 hours I suspect
<manchicken> I'm just east of the middle of the USA.  Quite some distance from Espana.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna go pretend I'm 12 again and play video games while drinking beer in bed... except that when I was 12 I think it was more like sugary pop instead of beer.
<manchicken> Oh, Hobbsee, did you see that article I put up on my blog?
<manchicken> About Riverbed Technology?
<manchicken> Pretty hilarious.
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> manchicken: about the FSF stuff?  there was only 1 in the last couple of days?
<manchicken> Naw....  I'll link....
<manchicken> http://blog.notsosoft.net/2007/general/worlds-dumbest-hr-recruiter-email.html
<manchicken> And don't forget to digg ^_^
<mhb> manchicken: by the way, what bug do you need help with?
<manchicken> mhb: I'm not sure if it's got a number yet... it probably needs one.
<mhb> manchicken: describe it then :o)
<manchicken> Bug #85056 may be related.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85056 in adept "adept_updater try's to fetch changelog from other package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85056
<Hobbsee> manchicken: haha
<manchicken> Okay, so when you fire up adept_updater, if you click the "Details" button, it crashes.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You like that?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I asked my dad what to do about it, he said "you've got a blog, don't you?"
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *grin*
* Hobbsee should blog.
<manchicken> I had a dry spell there for a little bit.
<manchicken> Okay, Bug #87046 is the bug number for this.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87046 in adept "Crash when 'details' is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87046
<manchicken> I've confirmed the issue.
<manchicken> I assigned it to myself out of guilt.
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> can I reproduce it if there's nothing to update?
<manchicken> Ooh, a bad merge made it into a release!!
<manchicken> QSettings: malformed line '<<<<<<< TREE' in group 'Settings'
<manchicken> QSettings: malformed line '>>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE' in group 'Settings'
<manchicken> vmware-player-kernel-modules
<manchicken> mhb: I don't believe so.
<mhb> damn, I just updated
<manchicken> mhb: Try apt-get source --compile for a package and install the deb.  That should make it so something needs to be installed.
<manchicken> Maybe just a small proggy.
<mhb> manchicken: what you describe sounds like the bug 89514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89514 in kubuntu-default-settings "polyesterstylerc contains merge junk (in feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89514
<manchicken> Similar, but not the same.
<mhb> happens here too
<manchicken> that's what bzr looks like when it finds merge conflicts.
<mhb> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> I would recognize it anywhere because it's so f-ing ugly.
<manchicken> ^_^
<mhb> manchicken: it's supposed to be ugly
<manchicken> True.
<manchicken> It could be more descriptive though.
<Hobbsee> mmm, damn
<manchicken> e.g. version numbers
<manchicken> Have you seen how svn does merge conflicts?
<manchicken> It's beautiful.
<praetor__> hullo
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> heya praetor__!!!
<Hobbsee> well, there's another adept fixer :P
<praetor__> i just installed herd5, you guys know what packages are needed for mp3s and such?
<praetor__> yea adept feels pretty nice :-)
<praetor__> i saw my kmail export patch made it in too
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> adept is rocking your world AND your mother.
<manchicken> You can't stop it.  Nope.  Nope.  You can't stop it.
* Hobbsee had something useful to blog about
* Hobbsee has now forgotten it.  damn.
<manchicken> As soon as adept_updater's use of ItemChangelog gets working without the stupid crashes it'll rock longer and harder.
<praetor__> i saw there is an ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<manchicken> praetor__: You're playing with adept, too?
<praetor__> but it seems to depend on gstreamer and such
<mhb> manchicken: okay, I reproduced the adept_updater issue (surprise, eh?)
<praetor__> manchicken: i wrote the kubuntu_upgrader library
<manchicken> mhb: No surprise here m8 ^_^
<manchicken> praetor__: Ooh!
<manchicken> praetor__: you're my new friend.
<praetor__> hah
<manchicken> praetor__: Got any time to look at Bug #87046 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87046 in adept "Crash when 'details' is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87046
<manchicken> praetor__: Cool... that would make it funny if you helped with 87046 ^_^
<mhb> manchicken: is this the first version the bug appears in?
<manchicken> praetor__: I fixed Bug #78320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78320 in adept "Adept Updater crashes on update" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78320
<manchicken> mhb: This is new with the changelog merge... I'm not sure what release the patch was applied for.
<manchicken> mhb: I have it in bzr though if you're interested.
<mhb> manchicken: so it works without the patch?
<manchicken> Yes
<mhb> manchicken: well then I'd like to see it
<manchicken> https://code.launchpad.net/~manchicken/+branch/adept/updater-changelog-viewer
<manchicken> That's the branch in launchpad
<praetor__> manchicken: i can't reproduce that bug in adept manager, so i'll wait till theres something to update and have a look at updater
<mhb> is it kubuntu_07_show_changelog.diff ?
<manchicken> praetor__: That's what's so damned funny.
<manchicken> mhb: Probably.  I just submit patches, I don't package.
<mhb> heh
<manchicken> praetor__: It doesn't break at all in adept_manager.  Works like a charm.
<praetor__> yea weird
<praetor__> does kubuntu have a restricted-extras package?
<manchicken> praetor__: And when I looked at it in gdb it looked like it was receiving the **exact** same input.
<praetor__> that brings in whatever xine stuff we need for avi, mp3 and such
<manchicken> Why do we work with computers again?
<mhb> praetor__: I don't think so
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to go be a hypocrite and play with proprietary video game software now.
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> manchicken: what's that?
<manchicken> I got Phoenix Wright for my Nintendo DS.
<manchicken> I also run a video game blog at http://www.anyconsole.com
<mhb> :o)
<manchicken> It's just something me and my brother set up that we're going to do alot more of after the move.
<mhb> I love to fix bugs at 3am :o)
<manchicken> I've got 2011
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Okay, enough hitting my head against the brick wall.  I'm gonna go play video games for real now.  Later.
<mhb> manchicken: if you fix the bug or make progress, let me know
<manchicken> mhb: Believe me, I'll make world headlines if I fix this one.
<mhb> manchicken: thanks
<mhb> manchicken: just poke me you did something, otherwise I never find out :o)
<mhb> and see you
<manchicken> "The world's strangest bearded fat man gave the world's loudest jubilant scream earlier today.  Property owners are suing for damages in the billions of dollars, and dog owners are furious."
<manchicken> Later folks.
<yuriy> i guess i've now officially started blogging
<yuriy> now i guess i need some current material
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you can say how rsync rocks over cp -u
<yuriy> i use unison
<yuriy> except that my nfs mount doesn't seem to work anymore..
* Hobbsee just got her usb stick writing at 21mb/s - when the specs say it does 9mb/s
<yuriy> that's for syncing 2 different pc's not for backup though (ok ok i admit it's my backup too)
<Hobbsee> hee
<yuriy> for now i just 'backported' a post
<yuriy> http://gamemank.wordpress.com/
<Jucato> could not connect to host gamemank.wordpress.com.... hm...
<Jucato> only when clicking from konvi...
<yuriy> Jucato: *shrug* can't be my fault, i'm not hosting
<Jucato> yuriy: no. it must be konversation's fault. I can access the site directly in Konqueror
<claydoh>  well I was just there via konnvi, but my browser is ff
<claydoh> I know, I should use Konq more, I know
<Jucato> claydoh: clicked on the link yuriy gave, said could not connect to host...
<Jucato> but I'm running svn anyway so...
<claydoh> :P
<Jucato> ha! now it works
<claydoh> so what is new in konversation in svn over 1.0.1?
<Jucato> hm... now that you mention it... I forgot lol
<Jucato> oh text background colors (ala mIRC)... but it's a bit buggy so might be taken out again
<Jucato> a separate notification setting for private messages
<claydoh> that one is nice
<yuriy> something i've been wanting in konvi, does the systray icon change colors when you're not connected?
<Jucato> hm.. nope...
* claydoh doesn't care for the flashy colored text
<Jucato> I could ask if they have plans of implementing
<Jucato> yuriy: <argonel> it might
<manchicken|away> Isn't there a UDS in November?
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: yes
<manchicken|away> Where is it at?
<Jucato> Philippines!!!
<Jucato> >:)
<manchicken|away> Heh
<yuriy> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> yuriy: although "it might" could also mean "it might not" :P
<yuriy> how do they choose these places?
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jan 31 2007]  [09:47:17]  <sabdfl>   UDS is (I think) week of May 5th
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jan 31 2007]  [09:47:21]  <sabdfl>   in Seville, Spain
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jan 31 2007]  [09:47:25]  <sabdfl>   next one is in November
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jan 31 2007]  [09:47:27]  <sabdfl>   in Boston
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: ^
<manchicken|away> Really?  Boston?
* Hobbsee hugs her logs
<yuriy> Hobbsee: sweeet
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> apparently
* Jucato will attend
<Jucato> in my dreams! lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can apply for sponsorship :P
* Hobbsee wont be going in november
<manchicken|away> Maybe while we're doing that we could crash the FSF headquarters at MIT.
* claydoh could crash UDS in Boston, only a 5 hr bus trip :)
* n8k99 knows boston is close now, but november may find him next door to Hobbsee
<manchicken|away> claydoh: Seriously.
<manchicken|away> I could do Boston without too much trouble.
<manchicken|away> I wouldn't even have to fly.
<Hobbsee> n8k99: really?  nice!
<manchicken|away> So when are we doing UDS down in ausland?
<manchicken|away> That'd be a *VERY* long flight....
<n8k99> well i may become a member of SLUG
<claydoh> manchicken|away: if I could get aay for a day :( work sucks that way
* yuriy is at least for now a team contact for MA LoCo. does that give me a 'ticket' to UDS?
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: was in may 05
<Hobbsee> or 06
<Hobbsee> one of them
* n8k99 knows its not _exactly_ next door
<Hobbsee> no, 05
<Hobbsee> n8k99: nice :)
<Hobbsee> n8k99: where are you planning o live?
<n8k99> we hope Manley
<n8k99> wifey wants the daughter to be a nipper
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> guess you'd have the money to do that, too, if you're in the US
<Hobbsee> manly....yeah, you could get to SLUG from there
<n8k99> haha! not me, i'm a kept man! ;-)
<Hobbsee> n8k99: hrm?
* Hobbsee thinks she missed something
<n8k99> well- that and i raise the daughter, clean the house and go to school to get a tech job
* n8k99 maybe that came out wrong
<Hobbsee> true, but i dont see what that has to do with your statement of being a kept man
<n8k99> aaah self-deprecating humor - nomatter how pathetic it maybe- does not translate well over IRC
* n8k99 gets nervous whenever money is discussed
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> fact of the matter is, your money is worht more than our money.   a lot more.  you are in the US, arent you?
<Hobbsee> (sydney's known for it's unaffordable house prices, particularly close to the city)
<n8k99> yes, new york, so our money is worth more than the rest of the US
<Hobbsee> even better
<n8k99> sydney is 12 places below NYC on the most expensive places to live
<Hobbsee> ah, interesting
<n8k99> strangely Moscow is number 1!
<yuriy> n8k99: worth more eh? not in baseball players clearly :D
<n8k99> yuriy: huh? what baseball players?
<Hobbsee> n8k99: where's this link?
* n8k99 perfers football (the sport played with your feet)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<yuriy> n8k99: measure inflation by the yankees' total payroll
<n8k99> oh right
<n8k99> Hobbsee: http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/top-50-cities/2006/06/26/1151174117013.html
<n8k99> oops! sydney is only 9 behind nyc!
* n8k99 was wrong, yet again
<Hobbsee> damn...
<Hobbsee> lol
<n8k99> are there parts of sydney (suburbs and such) where it is difficult to get to slug?
<yuriy> i'm taking a little break from blendering. where's a good place to put a wiki page for a kubuntu desktop bug spree
<Hobbsee> n8k99: well, it takes ages to get there, depending on where you're coming from, nad how you're getting there
<Hobbsee> yuriy: fridge.u.c
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i don't mean an announcement, more of a schedule
<n8k99> copy that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> n8k99: wiki's good
<Hobbsee> n8k99: so's a ML
<Hobbsee> probably wiki first, then ML - ie, send the final copy to relevant mailing lists
* n8k99 is subscribed to ml - remembers little debate about users vs user's
<Hobbsee> n8k99: depends which ml you're thinking about
<n8k99> slug announce
<Hobbsee> ah
<yuriy> Hobbsee: need to work out a schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> yuriy: looking now.  kde compositing is *weird*!
<yuriy> Hobbsee: weird? how so? it's glitchy..
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> but once you find some sane defaults, it's actually not too bad.
<Jucato> kompmgr or kwin_composite?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: whatever's in system settings, under window settings
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.x? that'd be kompmgr
<Hobbsee> likely
<Jucato> it's being buggy is a feature, not a bug. :D
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> no really, seriously :)
<Jucato> it was more of a "hey we can do this compositing thing" thing, than a "this is how to do it correctly" thing... proof of concept... that stuck around longer than booger on a wall...
<Jucato> ew... sorry for being gross
<yuriy> is kwin_composite in the snapshot?
* Jucato doesn't think so... but not really sure...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe
* Hobbsee waits for k-d-s to checkout
<Hobbsee> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal!
* Jucato wonders if jdong's quit message is a bit... 
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> dude, that is a Win2K key
<nixternal> that is the same one I use for installing it
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato thinks it's an XP key too... 
* Jucato checks
<nixternal> I noticed the RHQQ2 part of it
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> is it?
<nixternal> I have the key written down somewhere as well
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you around?
<Jucato> but I was actually wondering more about the act of having that as your quit message...
<Jucato> isn't it a bit.. unbecoming of an Ubuntu member?
<nixternal> ya, I have it as a Win2K key
<Hobbsee> you can use the product key on more than one machine though, iirc.
<Hobbsee> so it would work
<nixternal> for Win2K you can
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is it?  wouldnt think so
<Jucato> ok...
* Hobbsee contemplates compiz
<nixternal> WinXP and Genuine Advantage kills that
<Jucato> hence the "wondering"
<nixternal> Hobbsee: Beryl is better :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: beryl contains non-free components.
<nixternal> WHAT?
<Jucato> although from my end, it's like implicitly condoning piracy. but if what Hobbsee said were true.. then it wouldn't really be piracy :)
<nixternal> how is that so considering the GPL license?
<nixternal> if it does, I am reporting them to the FSF
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the shaders are binaries without accompanyhing sources
<nixternal> OMG
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> afaik, and i'm going on what mithrandir said when he was looking thru the licencing...that constitutes non-free, doesnt it?
<Jucato> that's news to me
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that constitutes death by a very pointy stick!
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-devel-2007-02-19.html
<Hobbsee> when p.u.c comes back up, search for beryl on that.
<crimsun> (but we _do_ love non-free blobs! more crack for the peanut gallery!)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: *grin*
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  for my wifi card, yes.
<Hobbsee> for bits of bling?  no.
<crimsun> poor non-free pony blob :/
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i know it used to be that way, at least @ the piracy...i havent tried bootlegging a copy of windows in a while though, as i have 2 licences for it (darn it)
<Jucato> :)
<darksider415> So, anyone have any experience with TI SD card readers under Feisty?
<Hobbsee> darksider415: try #ubuntu+1 for that
<darksider415> Thanks for the redirect.
<GNUro> 'lo!
<LongPointyStick> hiya GNUro!
<GNUro> Hey LongPointyStick!:)
* LongPointyStick pokes Jucato 
<Jucato> ouch ouch ouch! that tickles! :D
<GNUro> LongPointyStick: Does Kwin control the windows opacity?
<Jucato> only if you have compositing (kompmgr) enabled
<LongPointyStick> dunno
<GNUro> Jucato: ok
<Erunno> Is there any hope that Bug #85289 will be fixed in Feisty ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85289 in Ubuntu "KNetworkManager sometimes fails when resume session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85289
<LongPointyStick> Erunno: hopefully
<LongPointyStick> if it handled sessions a bit better, that'd be good
<mhb> good morning, everyone
<Erunno> Good morning.
<mhb> um ... I have a rather stupid question. When I run an X program as root (using sudo -i) the app states "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... can I fix it somehow?
<mhb> oh well, I'll try the support channel first
<LongPointyStick> hiya mhb
<LongPointyStick> mhb: dont remember what the solution is, sorry
<abattoir> hi LongPointyStick :)
<mhb> LongPointyStick: no problem, abattoir knew :o)
<Jucato> excuse me, I locked the topic in #kubuntu after someone accidentally changed it to a blank. if there's a policy against doing that in the support channels please let me know
<apokryphos> not a policy against it, but we try to keep it -t in #kubuntu, but we do change it from time to time when people start being silly
<Jucato> I'll remove the lock tomorrow (as per #ubuntu-ops recommendation :D )
<Jucato> just thought I'd say it here to inform Riddell and others :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: are you sending email thru your work?
<Hobbsee> er, all email?
<Riddell> Jucato: that's fine, thanks
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: Yes
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes to which?
<ryanakca> [01:22]  <Hobbsee> ryanakca: you around?
<ryanakca> It's 7 hours later... but I'm here
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ahh.  now, iirc....what it was about
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: in your k-d-s commit, you've got that you merged polyester or something
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you get those two emails I sent you?
<Hobbsee> there's a bug filed about a messy merge, or something - it's assigned to me at the moment, but i'm suspecting it's something that youv'e done?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember that much detail at this time of night
<ryanakca> I've got that I merged polyester?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: all I did was add two lines to polyesterrc
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> What time is it out in Australia?
<ryanakca> brb
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/89514 got anything to dow ith your changes?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89514 in kubuntu-default-settings "polyesterstylerc contains merge junk (in feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> ryanakca: which ones?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 12.30
<Hobbsee> am
<ryanakca> Riddell: the only two I'e sent you since before Christmas... umm... for bzr-gtk and k-d-s
<ryanakca> bug 89514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89514 in kubuntu-default-settings "polyesterstylerc contains merge junk (in feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89514
<ryanakca> bbl, breakfast
<ryanakca> yeah, that's probably me
<ryanakca> I'll have to look at it after breakfast
<Hobbsee> which is odd, as i can tsee that in the file now
* Hobbsee --> bed
<mhb> night LongPointyStick
* ryanakca can't see those lines at all
<toma> Riddell: anything i can do for you?
<Riddell> toma: as in random kubuntu tasks?
<toma> yes?
<Riddell> toma: working out why google suggest doesn't work in the konqueror top left search bar would be handy
<toma> Riddell: what's not working?
<Riddell> toma: when I type in a search it doesn't give me google suggest
<Riddell> should have a drop down menu with google suggest results
<toma> o, ok, 3.5.5abla seems to work, let me upgrade and try
<Riddell> hmm, it works if I choose "use Google Suggest for All Searches"
<Riddell> but not if it's for Google Only
<manchicken> Hey Riddell, do you know if the patch for bug #82431 was committed yet?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82431 in adept "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<toma> Riddell: works for me
<toma> i'll upgrade everything and try again
<marseillai> Riddell: i've on my hard drive an "old" dapper wich had some configuration problems. If you want i can upgrade it to edgy and test adept-dist-upgrader or do any other test you need on it.
<Riddell> marseillai: not yet n
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> marseillai: yes please
<Jucato> Riddell: the Google Suggest problem is in Feisty only?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Riddell> Jucato: dunno, could just be on my computer only for all I know
<Jucato> it's working on my Edgy though
<marseillai> Riddell: oki will test it this afternoon
<toma> Jucato: ok, good to know, i need 20 minutes to upgrade to latest feisty and then i'll try there
* Jucato wishes toma good luck... brave soul... :)
<ryanakca> nice knowing you
<toma> now i'm scared
<Jucato> hehe so far I haven't heard of problems upgrading... though they might have been raised while I'm asleep :)
<toma> ah, well, screwed my boot sector when i last upgraded, worse than that it can not be ;-)
<toma> Riddell: i must be blind, but where is the patch for google suggest?
<toma> brb
<toma> you scared me for nothing guys
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> :D
<toma> Riddell: suggest works fine
<toma> Riddell: if you give me a pointer to the source, i can still have a look
<toma> o is that sylvester
<Jucato> sylvester?
<toma> the theme
<Jucato> ah polyester :)
<toma> close, non? ;-)
<Jucato> very :)
<toma> Riddell: nm, got it, kdeaddons
<Jucato> manchicken|away: are you there?
<toma> Riddell: can you paste the output of `grep CurrentEngine ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc` ?
<manchicken|away> Jucato: Try me again in 2 hours.  I've gotta go say goodbye to some great friends.
<Jucato> manchicken|away: I'll be out by then... anyway, re: blog post.. try to take a peek at shipit
<manchicken|away> Yeah?
<manchicken|away> Y?
<Jucato> manchicken|away: requires registration too
<manchicken|away> But that's for mailing.
<manchicken|away> Sun requires it for downloading.
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> ok that's different :)
* Jucato sheepishly smiles
<manchicken|away> Can't ship without an address to ship to ^_^
<manchicken|away> I also doubt I'll be seeing any spam from shipit.
<manchicken|away> Sun on the otherhand...
<Jucato> hm... I thought Sun will be shipping them?
<manchicken|away> Yes, but I think they sell information.
<manchicken|away> Hey Riddell, do you know if the patch for bug #82431 was committed yet?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82431 in adept "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<Jucato> http://get.opensolaris.org/ <-- starter kit
<manchicken|away> Yup.  But they also require that same registration to download.
<manchicken|away> I ordered the startup kit, too, btw.
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> that's silly...
<manchicken|away> I really want to see GNU/Solaris ^_^
<manchicken|away> gotta go.  Check ya later.
* ryanakca thinks he's found a konqueror bug... http://blog.ryanak.ca/ in konqueror. Ctrl - Scroll up (mouse). the Copyright will go from Small to Big to Small to Big to Small, while the rest of the text progressively gets bigger.
<xerosis> ryanakca: crashes firefox too :(
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca checks
<Jucato> btw, Ctrl+Scroll to adjust fonts doesn't work in KDE 3.5.6 it seems
<ryanakca> xerosis: Fx doesn't crash here... there's just massive letters
<xerosis> ryanakca: was just a one-off it seems
<ryanakca> odd
<Jucato> oh wait it works here?!? :O
<Jucato> ryanakca: no problem here..
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> problem seems to have disappeared here as well
* ryanakca classes it as "I need to fix my server"
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> oh btw you're using WP right?
* ryanakca nods
<Jucato> thought you might want to know this: http://wordpress.org/development/2007/03/upgrade-212/
* ryanakca installed it yesterday
* ryanakca has 2.1.2. :D
<Jucato> :)
<ryanakca> Thanks for the info though 
<ryanakca> now, what should I make my first entry about...
<ryanakca> brb, reboot
<mhb> me? :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: so, what about my suggestion? :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: which one?
* ryanakca lost it in the reboot, sorry
<mhb> ryanakca: 17:03 < ryanakca> now, what should I make my first entry about... 17:05 < mhb> me? :o)
<ryanakca> oh, lol
* ryanakca thought the "me" had to do with my "brb, reboot", since it was 36 seconds after I said
<ryanakca> that I was going to reboot
<mhb> :o)
<yuriy> mornin'
<Riddell> http://www.trolltech.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?id=143304&method=entry  hmm, doesn't look like qt 3 is going to get condensed fonts
<mhb> too bad
<toma> Riddell: can you paste the output of `grep CurrentEngine ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc` ?
<oslo> hi is there some crashing problems for k9copy after it scans all tracks ? from an iso or from a vido_ts file...
<mhb> oslo: k9copy is in multiverse, so it's not "supported" by Kubuntu
<mhb> oslo: which means there is a slim chance one of us actually knows the answer to your question
<oslo> ok sorry
<Riddell> CurrentEngine=locate
<Riddell> toma: ^^
<mhb> oslo: you can check who uploaded k9copy to multiverse and ask him
<Riddell> it's all tonio's fault
<Riddell> (k9copy is)
<oslo> mhb> k good idea ;)
<oslo> Riddell> k
<toma> Riddell: that should be "google" for google suggest to work for google only..
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll get you the email for Guidance / Career Choice teacher (for the volunteer hours)
<toma> Riddell: I can not reproduce here, it seems to work fine for me and I dont see any obvious errors in the code. Its hard to debug your computer from here ;-)
<Riddell> toma: loading up a live CD
<mhb> Lure: modified my battery suggestion to fit your needs: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/7243/batteryscreenshot5mb2.png
<yuriy> mhb: what's the white line on the battery?
<toma> Riddell: the only thing i spotted is that there is an enum where the first of the items is not set to 0, while the reset of the code depends on that. But I think all compilers will assign the first item to 0.
<mhb> yuriy: that's a label :o)
<mhb> yuriy: it's an Oxygen batter icon modified a bit (no shadows) and resized
<Riddell> toma: it doesn't work on a live CD, unless I set it to Use on All Searches
<toma> Riddell: that's a herd cd?
<Riddell> toma: yes
<toma> Riddell: oki, I will download and burn it, not sure how to debug that, but i'll try
<Riddell> I could just change GoogleSuggestMode=1 in k-d-s
<Riddell> should sort it
<toma> we can do the ugly solutions anytime
<yuriy> Riddell: mhb, Hobbsee and i were discussing doing a week of attacking one package's bugs a day kind of like the ubuntu desktop team did
<yuriy> i'm working on a schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs and need 5 important packages
<Riddell> question is if it's source packages or binary packages
<Riddell> yes, adept would be cool
<Riddell> send stuff to bugs.kde.org if suitable
<yuriy> manchicken volunteered to have adept bugs assigned to him
<yuriy> i'm not sure whether to do source or binary packages. i think kdebase is the main issue on that one
<Riddell> I'd say source packages make more sense
<Riddell> so kdelibs and kdebase both targets for bug days
<Riddell> bugs only in adept 2.1 can go to manchicken but general adept bugs should go upstream
<Riddell> we don't want to diverge any more than we have (which is a lot)
<yuriy> ok, i was thinking basically bugs that need and can be fixed for feisty go to manchicken
<yuriy> I want to start off with something that actually can be done in a day though
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings is a target
<Riddell> as is kubuntu-meta (which probably shouldn't have any legit bugs)
<mhb> Riddell: is anyone else (distro) using adept?
* yuriy was wondering the same thing
<Riddell> mhb: don't think so, arklinux were looking at it
<Riddell> I'm not sure what the rpm support is like
<Riddell> debian has it of course
<Riddell> it would make sense to ask what package manager the fedora KDE spin will use
<mhb>  but it's great that there are more people hacking adept
<mhb> perhaps we can do a adept-evolution spec for feisty+1 for manchicken and the like
<Riddell> mornfall is working on a new version of adept, it all depends on when that will be released
<nixternal> Riddell: Fedora/KDE spin? wouldn't they use RPM or are they up to something else?
<nixternal> hrmm, I am getting some weird KDE SVN error asking me for a username and password
<nixternal> Fetching external item into 'trunk/playground/libs/admin'
<nixternal> Authentication realm: <https://svn.kde.org:443> KDE SVN account
<nixternal> seems to have went away now, that was odd
<Riddell> the admin stuff it brought in from elsewhere
<nixternal> ahh
<Riddell> fedora would use RPM, but adept should have some rpm support
<nixternal> hrmm, this KDE SVN issue is back, same issue
<mhb> (I know I'm doing unproductive stuff, but hey, it's Sunday) I've updated the Kubuntu Testers team in LP logo & eblem and I thought we can do the same for kubuntu .. I mean the old logo is kinda ... outdated
<ryanakca> Umm... does firefox crash everytime on startup for anyone else?
<mhb> Riddell: btw, how's the dist-upgrader tool? Ready for wider testing yet?
<nixternal> ryanakca: can't say that it does for me
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca tests konversation
<ryanakca> has kubuntu.org ever thought of sticking a favicon.ico of the logo in the DocumentRoot ?
<mhb> ryanakca: well I see the favicon.ico
<ryanakca> really?
<ryanakca> hmm...
<mhb> ryanakca: it's the same as the kubuntu-team logo for me
* ryanakca pokes his web browsers
<ryanakca> It shows up in Konversation, but not in Fx...
<ryanakca> s/Konversation/Konqueror
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> nixternal: fixed. Must've been something strange on one of the pages in the last session... stopped acting up when I went "New Session" instead of "Restore Session"
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you manage to get those patches working ?
<ryanakca> hey _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey ryanakca
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken_
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not looked at them yet
<Riddell> _StefanS_: top of my list for tomorrow, along with manchicken's adept patches
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oka sounds good :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: dont you think it would be okay with the arrow movement as I described ? - I mean its better than nothing
<mhb> manchicken_: around?
<mhb> manchicken_: I've made my personal backtrace of that bug we discussed yesterday and I've noticed it doesn't crash every time, only like 75% or so
<mhb> manchicken_: may be useless but I still wanted to let you know :o)
<mhb> well, today was a pretty bad day for me, I hope tomorrow will be brighter ... good night folks
<ryanakca> Riddell: probably 22:40 out in Scotland, but if you're still awake, what were the conflict lines in polyesterrc?
<manchicken_> mhb: Here
<ryanakca> mhb: fixed the kmilo volume up/down only working between 0% and 10%...
<lontra> what the differences between Medibuntu's and Kubuntu's amarok packages in feisty?
<toma> lontra: probably none
<lontra> shouldn't kubuntu's be the preferred package?
<toma> lontra: forget what i said
<toma> i dont know
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-25
<Riddell> deary me I'm tired
<Nightrose> ;-) wb Riddell
<Nightrose> so am I
<jjesse> working on my 5 for today, halfway done
<jjesse> does the 5 a day only count if you resolve them or if you update the bugs w/ things to do?
<vorian> jjesse: it's each bug you touch/report/patch etc...
<jjesse> vorian: ah that's what i thought
<jjesse> working on catching up on my outstanding bugs
<vorian> weee
<vorian> fun isn't it :)
<jjesse> yeah always forgot to go bacck to them
<jjesse> plus i have like 25235 bug related emails these days it seems like
<vorian> lol
<vorian> I don't remember subscribing to backports....
<vorian> it's very very active lately
<vorian> :)
 * serega yawns
<serega> morning, dudes!
<kristjan_> why isn't kde4 kubuntu hardy heron cd still not available?
<TheInfinity> kristjan_: because kde4 on hardy is not really stable ;)
<kristjan_> TheInfinity: but we have betas for kde3 cd; how is it planned to make kdd
<kristjan_> *to make kde4 cd usable
<TheInfinity> kristjan_: don't know, i'm just a alpha tester, not a dev
<kristjan_> (if we can't test it)
<TheInfinity> but you can install kde4 via aptitude on a kde3 installation
<kristjan_> correction: we have alphas for kde3 cd, not betas
<TheInfinity> yea ... i hope canonical will give more devs to kubuntu, its sad to see the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Nightrose> good morning :)
<_StefanS_> Nightrose: morning :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nuno is making that last buttons for the windeco today. I will post a complete overview of the style+windeco and wallpaper as I would like it to be, then we can maybe discuss it from there (?)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ^
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok
<jussi01> Kubuntu Hardy Heron will ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 will be offered by shipit.
<jussi01> can some one confirm the above??
<Riddell> jussi01: that's the plan
<jussi01> Riddell: we are getting that question a fair amount, is it confirmed enough that I can make a factoid out of it?
<serega> Riddell: hey, Jon!
<serega> Riddell: I continue my work on kaffeine
<Riddell> serega: what still needs done?
<serega> Riddell: I'm on alpha5 now and nothing is working
<serega> neither ffmpeg nor dvdcss
<serega> Riddell: I'm studying ubuntu packaging so next my patches will be much easier for you
<Riddell> jussi01: "Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit."
<Riddell> jussi01: just because things could still go wrong :)
<jussi01> Riddell: great, Ill add it now :)
<kristjan_> do you plan to at least release beta kde4 iso? (since it didn't make to aplhas)
<Riddell> kristjan_: hope so
<jussi01> !khardy | Riddell
<ubotu> Riddell: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit
<Riddell> groovy
<jussi01> :)
<Riddell> it works! it works!
<Riddell> KDE 4 live CD is go!
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> needs testing?
 * jussi01 hugs Riddell ... can I have one??
<Riddell> ubiquity doesn't seem to want to launch
<Riddell> and it didn't bulid for amd64
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080225/
<Riddell> alternates need testing too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080225/
<Nightrose> *downloading kde 4 live cd*
 * jussi01 also
<jussi01> yumm almost 1 mb per second download :D
<kristjan_> is this like alpha5? or something else? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/Kubuntu <-- not in news
<Riddell> alpha 5 is out
<Riddell> it's kde 3 only
<kristjan_> wouldn't it make sense to mention hardy-kde4 cd @kubuntu.org ? or this is too early for regular users to test and report bugs?
<Riddell> too early
<Riddell> I'll fix ubiquity and then probably release it as a first shot eat your children alpha
<Riddell> meduxa: what's the name of the guy who was at fosdem?
<meduxa> gonzalo aller
<meduxa> president of the canary islands linux companies association
<meduxa> and probably next vice-president of the spanish linux companies federation
<meduxa> is Richard Dale boss
<meduxa> he works with me
<meduxa> is a close friend
<meduxa> he is a ruby fan
<meduxa> specially RoR
<Riddell> that's the dude
<seele> "dude"?  I thought only Americans said that, hehe
<meduxa> Riddell probably doesn't know where is he from any more, too much travelling
<seele> lol
<kristjan_> heh, this wallpaper resembles tentacles
<Nightrose> Riddell: tested the kde 4 live cd - where do you want me to report problems? here or on the iso-tester site? (I don´t know if the problems I found are known/are important enough yet)
<Riddell> Nightrose: here
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> 1: I get the language selection menu when I boot into the live cd - without pressing any buttons to get it
<Riddell> that's a featur
<Riddell> that's a feature
<Riddell> it looks ugly as everyone agrees
<Nightrose> oO don´t like it really - but ok
<Nightrose> 2: konqueror crashes when I want to open any folder from the start menu
<Nightrose> 3: gwenview crashes on startup
<Nightrose> 4: fonts look strange
<Nightrose> 5: I can´t lock the session - "no sutible greeter plugin found"
<Riddell> they aren't anti-aliased
<Nightrose> 6: help is empty
<Nightrose> that´s it :)
<Riddell> thanks, we can live with those for a first alpha but we should look into them
<Nightrose> oh and: user is called "ubuntu" - maybe rename to kubuntu?
<Riddell> Nightrose: are you still running it?  can you test if ubiquity starts?
<Nightrose> nope already booted back into my normal system :(
<Nightrose> can boot back into the live cd tonight if you want
<Nightrose> need to work now though
<Riddell> hopefully we'll have new ones later for testing
<Nightrose> ok
<jussi01> Ill be booting into it as soon as it downloads here at home.
<Nightrose> ping me when it needs testing
<jussi01> nice to see the amd64ones finally built
<Riddell> they did?
<Riddell> jussi01: where?
<toscalix> url?
<jussi01> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080225/
<Riddell> jussi01: oh, that won't work I'm pretty sure
<jussi01> oh...ok then :(
<Riddell> jussi01: but keep downloading, we'll get fixed ones in a few hours then you can rsync
<jussi01> Riddell: Im not on amd64 here, only at work
<toscalix> should I installe ir or is a live cd?
<toscalix> install it
<Riddell> toscalix: same as normal, choice of live CD with installer or text based installer
<toscalix> ok
<toscalix> downloading
<Riddell> toscalix: which one?
<toscalix> hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<toscalix> any other one?
<Riddell> toscalix: it won't work
<toscalix> ah, which one can I try then?
<Riddell> toscalix: you can try the live desktop CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080225/
<toscalix> ok, downloading
<Nightrose> btw: Riddell - please share some fosdem pics when you find the time :)
<toscalix> at 300 Kb
<Riddell> toscalix: and you can try this patch to see if it fixes the installer running http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.diff
<toscalix> ok, I'll try it while working here
<Riddell> hi _Sime_, you missed a rocking fosdem
<Riddell> Nightrose: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/
<Nightrose> wohooo thx Riddell :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: last pic is from may last year :/
<Riddell> hrm, digikam has set them to private
<Riddell> Nightrose: try now?
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> works :)
<Nightrose> nice pics
<Riddell> I'll get bart's in a bit
<iRon> pics? from fosdem?
<Nightrose> cool
<Nightrose> iRon: jep
<Nightrose> iRon: I forgot my camera :(
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you have e-mail addresses for neil and manual?
<Nightrose> jep - give me a second
<iRon> Riddell: could you please post link to pics again? i missed it..
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/
<iRon> thanks!
<toscalix> Network settings
<toscalix> * Trying to configurate the network with a static IP, I get in network settings a windows that says :
<toscalix> the shared library was not found. Library not found, so I cannot configure it
<toscalix> this is with hardy alpha
<toscalix> General desktop issues
<toscalix> * I have 4 desktops, it would be better to have only two, like in the others kubuntu distros
<toscalix> * In new K menu, I would change the word "leave" by the more international word "exit"
<toscalix> Desktop
<toscalix> *  When I try to enable the desktop effects....it does not let me.
<toscalix> * When i try to test screenservers...it won't let me (the ramdom one)
<ScottK> toscalix: File bugs please.
<ScottK> BTW, the # of desktops is configurable.
<Riddell> toscalix: this is kde 4?
<toscalix> yes
<ScottK> May not be configurable in KDE4 then.  Dunno.
<toscalix> where do I send them?
<Riddell> number of desktops will be changed when kubuntu-default-settings-kde4 works
<jpatrick> !bugs > toscalix
<toscalix> I have 4 or 5 more
<Riddell> text needs to be changed upstream or it'll break all the translations
<Riddell> desktop effects is down to kwin and X
<Riddell> here is fine, I'm as likely to read it as bugs
<toscalix> I prefer if you don't mind to write them here for now
<toscalix> and with more time read about how to report bugs in kubuntu in launchpad
<toscalix> ok?
<Riddell> toscalix: ok
<toscalix> some of these are suggestions
<toscalix> Appearance
<toscalix> * Maybe the default font size is too small
<toscalix> Date and time
<toscalix> * I cannot change any settings
<toscalix> Mouse settings
<toscalix> * Left handed config do not works properly on the left menu of that config screen
<toscalix> Home directory
<toscalix> * Cannot open home directory. konqueror crashes with a SIGABRT signal.
<toscalix> that's it for know
<Artemis__Fowl> wow. are you trying to crash your system? :-) where did you get all this errors?
<toscalix> desktop CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080225/
 * ScottK hands toscalix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<jpatrick> ScottK: "I prefer if you don't mind to write them here for now" ;-)
<ScottK> jpatrick: Yeah.  Handed it to him for later.
<toscalix> ok, I'm trying to file them in launchpad,    let's see how it goes..
<yuriy> don't forget too check if they're already filed
<Riddell> toscalix: well, many of those are upstream issues
<Riddell> toscalix: Date and time, Mouse settings are
<toscalix> I'll check first
<toscalix> whick alpha version is this, alpha 4?
<Riddell> toscalix: it's not an alpha
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: hello again
 * DaSkreech bows
<toscalix> how do I report it then so you know wich release I'm refering to?
<Riddell> toscalix: bugs in launchpad don't take version numbers
<toscalix> I can do more tests tomorrow...
<jpatrick> toscalix: but you can write down: version x.y.z
<toscalix> ok, I see
<toscalix> I can put the daily-live/20080225
<toscalix> ok?
<Riddell> toscalix: pl
<Riddell> ok
<toscalix> where do I put the suggestions?
<toscalix> blueprints?
<Riddell> here is best
<blizzzek> somethings wrong with the translation tab in Systemsettings/KDE3 about-dialog... the email adresses do not stand next to their contributors, but another one. same for d3lphin. dunno about kde4 apps since i did not install i18n packages
<toscalix> ok, so I'm done for today. More tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks toscalix
<toscalix> thank you. I wish I could have more time to do things like this....
<toscalix> I enjoy myself
<serega> I saw russian translation bug in ubiquity
<Riddell> serega: if it's just a bad translation you can change it in launchpad translations
<serega> ok. it's tiny mistake of word form, I'll ask someone to guide me later
<serega> or google
<blizzzek> Riddell: i am going to publish the german translation of the alpha 5 announcement. is it ok to include the "traditional" introduction, new in x.y and feedback, as it has been in the former announcement? since it is not in the original announcement of alpha 5
<Riddell> blizzzek: sure, if you want
<nixternal> howdy
<blizzzek> Riddell: ty
<nixternal> jeesh, another winter storm warning...do these things ever end
<serega> god, I've built a .deb!
<jussi01> Riddell: I am now in a vmware instance of the kde4 live cd, if there is anything you want to know/have tested
<nixternal> the old gutsy cd?
<jussi01> no, the new hardy one
<nixternal> is there some linkage to it?
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> found it
<jussi01> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080225/
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> too late :D
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» toscalix has been beating that one up and finding the holes :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: hehe ok
<nixternal> I am grabbing the alternate to install on my desktop
<yuriy> no 64-bit yet?
<jussi01> no
<nixternal> that is what I am downloading
<jussi01> it didnt build
<jussi01> only alternate 64 bit
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ya, that is the one I am dl'n ;)
<jussi01> btw, if you guys didnt see earlier, I added a factoid for the 2 cd hardy thing, (so you dont have to type it so  much when people ask :)
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit
<jussi01> :)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> heh, my daughter told me not to say groovy anymore, as it isn't cool
<jussi01> ehhehehe
<nixternal> I should say tight, I guess that is the new word, but I told her I am to cool to say tight
<nixternal> so now she is saying groovy
<nosrednaekim> nice
<jussi01> and how old is she?
<nixternal> ya, usually I don't win with her
<nixternal> 11.5
<jussi01> hehe
<nixternal> she isn't a fan of KDE 4 right now though
 * serega feels so sorry... :(
<nixternal> nah, she is doing fine with Kubuntu + KDE Edu
<jussi01> hmmm, nothing seems to work on here
<nixternal> on the livecd or after installing?
<jussi01> I haven found an app that loads yet
<jussi01> livecd
<jussi01> cant install as ubiquity does not load...
<nixternal> hopefully the alternate will install
<jussi01> yeah
<Riddell> nixternal: alternate will not install
 * nixternal hits cancel
<nixternal> thanks for telling me now instead of an hour from now when it finished downloading :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> nixternal: it wouldnt have been a big problem though, you could just have rsynced it tomorrow...
<jjesse> afternoon
<nixternal> jussi01: true, but it was downloading really slow
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<nixternal> man are you lucky you are in the ATL
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<jjesse> why am i lucky i'm in the atl?
<nixternal> O'Hare is already cancelling flights
<jjesse> wow for what?  fog ?
<nixternal> another winter storm going to be hitting us tonight through tomorrow
<nixternal> 6 to 12 inches
<jjesse> ah that sucks
<nixternal> tell me about it
<jjesse> i'm sick of snow
<nixternal> our snow had almost melted too
<jjesse> its even worse when you leave it and then go back to it
 * jussi01 is glad he isnt flying anywhere today
<nosrednaekim> and we'll be getting rain....
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: Uk?
<nosrednaekim> and since he ground is frozen.. its gonna be mud soup
<nosrednaekim> NJ
<nixternal> it is supposed to start out as rain here then turn over to freezing rain, then to snow
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I think you guys got nailed last week hard enough anyways
 * jussi01 has had about 15cm snow in the last day or so
<jussi01> but then again, thats normal...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it was nasty, and to make it worse, our power went out for 10 hours
<serega> bye, guys
<nixternal> I know ScottK's area got nailed with ice last week, I seen some pictures from southern Maryland from that storm, that was a lot of ice
<nosrednaekim> bye serega
<nixternal> later serega
 * jpatrick has only had sun
<jussi01> oh shsshhhh
<jussi01> you will ruin our moaning session...
<nixternal> Riddell: as for the printer-config stuff, that is a mess....maintenance_command was a little goofy to figure out
<nixternal> I need to figure out where the "clean printer heads" button is located if it is located anywhere and get to testing
<Riddell> it's in the printer configuration bit
<nixternal> just hidden I take it
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> OK..I will play a little more with it today
<nixternal> bah, it is right there in plain view..I didn't even see it
<jussi01> watch out, it might bite you
<ScottK> The ice didn't seem so bad, but then when you work from home you perspective can be a big skewed.
<toscalix> jjesse we have reached 25ºC today (sunny day). That's why we should celebrate aKademy or the ubuntu summit here, in the canary islands.....
<toscalix> and I also save a lot of money...jeje
<jussi01> toscalix: oh stop making me jealous.... goes to corner and cries
<nosrednaekim> toscalix» Akademy was going there last I heard
<Riddell> no, that hasn't been decided
<toscalix> we are only making a proposal
<toscalix> hopefully it will be official (our proposal) march 30th
<toscalix> we are working on it
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://www.flickr.com/photos/10224223@N04/ <- nikolaj´s photos
<Riddell> there's none of me!
<buz> anyone ever seen plasma starting to chew up massive amounts of cpu shortly after login and causing xorg to do the same?
<buz> it did that the second time in a row for me today
<Nightrose> Riddell: there is if you count an arm on http://www.flickr.com/photos/10224223@N04/2290982371/ and 1/2 head on http://www.flickr.com/photos/10224223@N04/2291774834/ ;-)
<jussi01> Riddell: Im thinking to add a peice to the !khardy factoid about the LTS non event for kubuntu, would you agree?
<Riddell> jussi01: you can say "KDE 3 CD commercially supported for 18 months.  KDE 4 community supported."
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, thank you - so no explicit mention of LTS?
<jussi01> !khardy | Riddell
<ubotu> Riddell: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<Riddell> Nightrose: many more photos http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/
<Nightrose> \o/ thx
<Nightrose> :)
<nosrednaekim> ooo... Quassel LOOKS nice
<jussi01> oooh, are there gutsy debs somewhere?
<Riddell> what is it?
<iRon> nosrednaekim: yeah.. especially with oxygen style
<jussi01> Riddell: a new irc client
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» compuled from sourse
<iRon> Riddell: QT4 irc client
<Nightrose> Riddell: Manuel is one of its developers ;-)
<jussi01> Riddell: http://quassel-irc.org/
<Riddell> I knew I'd heard of it
<jpatrick> jussi01: I think apachelogger had some debs somewhere
<Nightrose> yea he is packaging it
<Nightrose> he should be on his way home from brussels right now
<Nightrose> or sleeping ;-)
<jpatrick> or both
<jussi01> :)
<buz> http://quassel-irc.org/node/41 wow that looks confusing :P
<buz> i've always loved the sheer simplicity of konversation
<nosrednaekim> I like the idea of the quassel-core
<nosrednaekim> and qt4 themeing
<jussi01> I wonder what its like for scripts...
<nosrednaekim> no script support yet
<buz> i'm not sure whether i like or loathe the idea of a client server irc client
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: not for me then :(
<buz> sounds almost like an oxymoron :P
<nosrednaekim> jussi01» its still alpha... but its lookin nice.
<Nightrose> and you can use it without a server as well
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: yeah, Ill give it a go, but not for general use, at the very least I need my auto_bleh.pl :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: I will have a look at ksniffer tomorrow - thx :)
<jpatrick> bddebian: who uploaded kguitar for you? I wanna try my luck getting the new release in
<bddebian> jpatrick: Frank Lichtenheld (djpig)
<jpatrick> bddebian: email I can spam?
<bddebian> djpig@d.o
<jpatrick> gotcha, thanks
 * jussi01 waits for quassel to build
<jpatrick> bddebian: I *hope* he has no obsession with "relibtoolizing"
<nixternal> who's buying lunch? I am hungry, sushi work? if so, I eat about $50 USD worth
<nixternal> and that doesn't include the $20 of Sapporo nor the $10 for Sake :p
<nixternal> those of you with the Euro, you can pay, $80 USD worth of food is cheap for you now :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: well, Canonical's buying lunch for us in UDS by what I've heard
<nixternal> well, I have to graduate that Friday, so it isn't looking good just yet for me
<nixternal> and I can't wait until May!
<nixternal> I am hungry now :p
<ScottK> Food was good at the last UDS.
<nixternal> ScottK: wth is up with the airports in DC?
<nixternal> first RN and now Dulles with plains colliding
<ScottK> Really.  I hadn't seen that.
 * ScottK usually flies out of BWI anyway.
<nixternal> they are talking about it on Fox News right now
<nixternal> I usually try to fly into Dulles and if not Dulles, then BWI
<nixternal> I hate RN, I hate flying in over the Potomac
<ScottK> It's even more fun when you think about all the SAMs set up in DC post 9/11.
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ping, are you currently working on the website? if not, mind commiting your changes please?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I've contacted someone I know experienced with this, still waiting for his reply
 * ryanakca reminds jpatrick that the link and host is to be kept as hushed up as possible :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yeah, don't worry about that :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: but he's been the one designing the kubuntu-es.org theme for the last three years more or less, so I think he's experienced ;)
<ryanakca> okies
<nixternal> ScottK: you can see some of the missile systems if you are on the right side of the plane when flying in from the west, the ones that sit on the base across the river
<ryanakca> jpatrick: I guess I can commit for you then?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: one sec, trying to connect with ssh and pbuild at the same time
<ryanakca> ah :)
<neversfelde> mhh, KDE4 installation via alternate cd fails after choosing KDE4 desktop to install
<neversfelde> where should I file a bug report?
<neversfelde> or is it still to early to do that
<nixternal> already known
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> thx
<Riddell> neversfelde: what CD version?
<neversfelde> Riddell: downloaded ist a few hours ago, seems to be outdated
<neversfelde> I think it was the first one from today
<nixternal> Riddell: it is OK to remove the sticker on your laptop that IBM placed on there letting you know what the specs are..I know stickers on laptops are cool, but that sticker isn't :p
<Riddell> umm, I don't mind
<nixternal> hehe
<nareshov> heh
<nixternal> Riddell: did the iso's for kde4 get fixed yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-26
<Riddell> nixternal: buliding new ones now
<Riddell> (which means I don't know yet)
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> maybe get a chance to test them out later tonight?
<Riddell> don't let me stop you
<nixternal> I can wait...I will leave some space on my desktop to test with
<Riddell> it'll be about 10 minutes
<nixternal> groovy, let me know when it is available for download if you are still awake :)
<Riddell> nixternal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080226/
<nixternal> thank you sir
<Riddell> alternate ones will appear soon under daily/  they are less likely to work but I'm hopeful
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> are these discs coming with OOo or KOffice2?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<nosrednaekim> no pointy sticks in that reproof?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : are your around now?
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> somewhat
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : may i ask you a private question?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: sure
<Riddell> nixternal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080226/
<nixternal> getting it now
<Riddell> thanks
 * Riddell sleeps
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> g' night Riddell :)
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
 * Jucato waves to nixternal and Hobbsee
<nosrednaekim> bye Jucato
<Hobbsee> night!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> nosrednaekim!!
<Jucato> heh not me.
 * Jucato is not sleeping at 08:41 while doing laundry :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato» oh.. thought you were leaving lol
<Jucato> hehe :P
<nixternal> I think it is about time for some chili
<Jucato> yum! :)
<Jucato> er. apt!
 * nosrednaekim just had chili
<nixternal> or conary
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> or emerge
<Jucato> or... s_____
<nixternal> shite?
<Jucato> hm.. when you guys say "chili" do you always mean the flatulence-inducing kind?
<Jucato> (chili beans?)
<nixternal> oh ya
<Jucato> oh...
<nixternal> lots of meat
 * Jucato opens the Windows(tm)
<nixternal> lots of peppers
<nixternal> lots of fire breathing dragons
<Jucato> Konqi!!
<Jucato> oh... UWN didn't seem to inlcude sabdfl's interview in the Linux Foundation
<nixternal> who is sabdfl?
<nosrednaekim> Mark Shuttleworth
<nixternal> who is that?
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nixternal: how many times do we have to say, sarcasm is lost in transmission :)
<nixternal> been a while since I seen his name
<Jucato> (over the 'net)
<Jucato> http://linux-foundation.org/weblogs/openvoices/mark-shuttleworth/
<nixternal> Riddell: Alternate CD is a no go, it crashes during the installing files towards the end, LiveCD won't start the desktop however it seems that it does in fact install, even though it seems to have just locked up on the reboot portion
<nixternal> Riddell: also, the Live CD installer is the slower than installing Vista, literally slooooowwww, like catepillar walking slow :)
<nixternal> BAH!
<nixternal> Riddell: Could not start kstaryupconfig4. Check your installation.
<nixternal> This is the same error you get when you try to run the Live CD to test it out
<nixternal> and this is the error you get after installing as well
<jjesse> bummer on all those errors
<nixternal> it is called from startkde
<nixternal> if test $? -ne 0;
<nixternal> it is failing that test
<nixternal> linking seems to be the issue, kstartupconfig4 tries to run kdostartupconfig4 however that is not found
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> i really miss my DVR when i'm not home... miss the ability to pause to use the resteroom
<jjesse> and skipp stupid commercials
 * Hobbsee discovers something amazing
<crimsun_> jjesse: did you get your audio issues straightened?  (just reattached)
<jjesse> crimsun_: haven't really played w/ it much as i've reboot several times since then
<crimsun_> jjesse: 'k
<jjesse> i'm sure its something w/ the intel sound card i have
<jjesse> had to do a custom install of alsa to get sound working in the first place
<crimsun_> jjesse: nah, that's symptomatic of broken drivers
<crimsun_> if hardy's l-u-m doesn't resolve it, you probably want to track my alsa-driver changes on LP
<crimsun_> anyhow, was just checking for progress.  Don't mind me. :)
<nixternal> hey, my sound is still buggy
<nixternal> since Edgy now :p
<jjesse> crimsun_: thanks for the offer, iwll look into testing hardy alpha to see how things go
<nixternal> jjesse: if it is Intel it isn't any better
<nixternal> my sound works, I just can't control the volume anymore with my media keys
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» did you try setting the shortcuts manually in mkix?
<nosrednaekim> *kmix
<crimsun_> nixternal: lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: yup, my media keys are the hard wired badboys
<nixternal> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01) Subsystem: 103c:30a5
<nixternal> rev 01 at least
<crimsun_> I only care about the SSID :)
<nixternal> I have seen those with rev 03 want to kill themselves at Install Fests
<crimsun_> oh, I pushed extra quirks for those already.
<nixternal> this KDE 4 issue from the live CD is annoying
<nixternal> so I should be expecting an update for those one of these days then?
<crimsun_> they're not in Alpha 5's l-u-m -8
<crimsun_> well, that depends on rtg
<nixternal> ok, so I should expect them in Intrepid
<crimsun_> you can test alsa-source, though (that's essentially the only thing I'm still concerned about)
<nixternal> :P
<crimsun_> (need module-assistant, debconf-utils; m-a clean,a-i alsa-source && /sbin/alsa force-reload)
<nixternal> sudo m-a clean && sudo a-i alsa-source && sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<nixternal> I take it that is the command I should run?
<nosrednaekim> m-a = module assistant I think......
<nixternal> No package specified. STOP.
<nixternal> if I run m-a clean
<nixternal> ahh, you actually use the ,
<nixternal> crimsun_: how long does the 'Building alsa-source, step 1, please wait' stick around for?
<nixternal> nevermind, right as I hit enter it took off
<jjesse> unfortnately i've gotten good at  building alsa-source
<nixternal> didn't do anything for me
<nixternal> media volume up/down control Master, however master doesn't do anything for me, I have to control the volume via PCM
<nixternal> and if I set PCM as master, it still isn't controlled by the keys
<nixternal> annoying, but I just learned to set the kmix icon to allow middle clicking for mute :)
<nixternal> and if I set it to PCM, I can scroll up and down on the speaker to at least control the volume
<nixternal> food time
<nosrednaekim> awwww! i'm 1 week too young to be in the GSoC
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: that's a bummer
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> one guy suggested I write google an email..... not sure though,guess it couldn't hurt
<jjesse> it would be cool if they made an exception
<nosrednaekim> yep
<jjesse> man i'm bored tonight
<crimsun_> nixternal: you're not using the latest
<crimsun_> nixternal: see the vcs-bzr entry in the source
<nosrednaekim> jjesse» do you have op priv to the #kubuntu channel
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» ping.
<nixternal> Riddell: it seems that startkde on the KDE 4 cd doesn't have the following:
<nixternal> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<nixternal> export KDEDIRS=/usr/lib/kde4
<nixternal> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<nixternal> once I added those to my startkde from the Live CD install, KDE 4 works like a champ
<nixternal> anyone have an idea on how to fix the fonts to make them look nice? on a fresh install of KDE 4 they look ugly
<nixternal> nevermind, forced them to 96dpi and they look fine now
<nixternal> impressive...KDE 4 with my Radeon 9700 using OpenGL works amazingly well
<nixternal> can't say the same for Compiz though
<serega> morning
<nixternal> mornin'
<serega> nixternal: how is the weather? is it ok?
<nixternal> gettin' a lot of snow
 * serega_ waves to serega
<serega_> looks like I forgot to shutdown konversation at home :)
<serega_> someone, please kick "serega"
<hads> serega_: Just recover the nick.
<serega_> hads: recover?
<serega_> hads: [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<hads> /msg nickserv help
<serega> hads: thank you
<hads> np
<Riddell> nixternal: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde does have those export lines
<Hobbsee> !ghost | serega_
<ubotu> serega_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<serega> Hobbsee: thanks
<serzholino> hi! Is it enough to add new session file to /usr/share/xsessions to be picked by kdm in kde3?
<serzholino> I've added there new session file for my kde4 build, but it doesn't appear in kdm sessions list
<serega> I have fixed an issue and packaged my fix. I think I should upload *.diff.gz and *.dsc somewhere
<serega> Riddell: Good day, Jonathan. Please excuse my bothering. Who could review/upload my package?
<Riddell> serega: I should be able to
<serega> Riddell: thanks, where to send it to?
<Riddell> serega: please make a debdiff and upload that somewhere
<serega> ok
<Riddell> serega: make a but report and attach or just put it on a web server and paste the url
<Riddell> serzholino: yes that should be enough
<serzholino> :(
<serzholino> still no luck with kde4 session
<Riddell> #kde-devel
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<serega> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/918822
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> serega: nice
<serega> Riddell: thanks. as far as I see install-css.sh is just a sample script. Can I continue my work on real dvdcss autoinstallation is nobody does?
<Riddell> serega: please do
<Riddell> serega: just extent install-codecs to also install the dvdcss.deb
<Riddell> serega: patched kaffeine uploaded thanks
<serega> Riddell: ok, I will. thank you Jonathan and please take personal appologizes to you for my long absense
<Riddell> nixternal: live CD works fine for me
<Riddell> anyone able to test the amd64 live CD?
<serega> Riddell: in the evening
<serega> Riddell: I have some questions, please let me know when we can discuss it
<jpatrick> serega: how goes the translation?
<serega> jpatrick: pretty good, but I get stuck at the paragraph which references to your .tar.gz
<serega> jpatrick: I am unsure of directory structure inside of it
<jpatrick> serega: look at the debian-templ dir in the source tarball, that's it
<serega> jpatrick: another one issue: I have to google how to compile cyrillic PDF :)
<serega> jpatrick: it is inaccessible, remember?)
<jpatrick> serega: why?
<jpatrick> serega: in kubuntu-tutorials-day-packaging.tar.gz there should be two debian-* dirs
<serega> jpatrick: host was down, I'll check it now
<jpatrick> serega: run ./genpdf in the latex source dir too :) to get the PDF
<jpatrick> serega: yeah, I remember that what was on the host, was in the latex source
<serega> jpatrick: it is not so easy for cyrillic documents, really
<jpatrick> :(
<serega> jpatrick: do not worry, there are lots of solutions for russian TeX
<serega> jpatrick: could you remind me your home page URL? I'm at job now
<Riddell> serega: hi, any time
<serega> Riddell: in install-codecs script we try to use gksudo and xterm+sudo when kdesu is unavailable. The same is with kdialog. Do we really need this? It is a great source of script complexity
<serega> Riddell: I mean kaffeine codec autoinstallation is kubuntu feature, maybe it's must not work even in ubuntu etc
<serega> at install script level
<Riddell> there's an argument against it
<Riddell> kaffeine could always just recommend kdesudo and adept and if you don't have those tough
<serega> Riddell: do you mean package 'Recommended' property?
<serega> Riddell: so I can use only KDE-suite utils, right?
<Riddell> serega: yes
<Riddell> serega: if those recommends are added I'm happy with that
<Riddell> serega: one day it can just use package kit of course
<serega> Riddell: great. I'll add recommends. thanks!
<Riddell> serega: and of course it should fail sensibly if they are not installed
<serega> Riddell: it will result in kaffeine message "Unable to play"
<serega> Riddell: is it acceptable?
<Riddell> that's fine
<serega> this means "Codec autoinstallation is not possible" indeed :)
<serega> Riddell: is that soltion with http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/packages/libdvdcss-i386.php URL still acceptable for us?
<Riddell> serega: yes I think so
<Riddell> nixternal: oh, you were testing amd64.  bummer
<serega> Riddell: implement libdvdcss-i386.php as an symbolic link 'libdvdcss-i386.deb' to real deb file. kfmclient tries to handle .php
<serega> Riddell: please
<Riddell> serega: the problem is that packages.medibuntu.org reports it as application/octet-stream mimetype
<serega> Riddell: I thought you just mirrored the .deb, didn't you?
<Riddell> serega: no, it's a forward to packages.medibuntu.org
<serega> Riddell: is it possible to make a .deb extension at your side somehow?
<serega> Riddell: do not spent too much time, only if it is easy
<Riddell> surpringly it seems to work http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/packages/libdvdcss-i386.deb
<serega> Riddell: you rock! how did you do that?
<serega> ^)
<Riddell> serega: apache lets me set the extension to mimetypes
<\sh> Riddell: isn't this a similarity to kde gears? http://scr3.golem.de/?d=0802/bungie-interview&a=57950&s=1
<Riddell> \sh: not much I'd say
<\sh> Riddell: when I saw this, I wasn't sure if it wasn't the kde symbol ;)
<\sh> but actually i need some sleep....
<apachelogger> jpatrick: pling
<apachelogger> ahoy, btw :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> jpatrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings <-- do we have a nu meeting date? the current one looks out of date... where to add items? meeting+1?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hrm, I've lost track of the dates
<apachelogger> hm, there wasn't much to loose for me ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dragonplayer.html
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, 2.0.1 is out :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, it ought to be tomorrow
<apachelogger> talking about that... I actually wanted to upload that on sunday :|
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=dragonplayer
<Riddell> apachelogger: no wait, we had one more recently..
<apachelogger> last wed, wasn't it?
<jpatrick> next sunday I think it is
<apachelogger> the one without agenda and stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, so next one should be a week on saturday 8th
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: time as always?
<Riddell> 1100utc
<jpatrick> apachelogger: 11UTC
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> *updating*
<Riddell> poke nixternal for the fridge entry
<apachelogger> nixternal: *poke*
<jjesse> don't poke nixternal too hard he gets angry
 * apachelogger throws his sonic screwdriver at nixternal
<serega> gdebi-kde doesn't install libdvdcss: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/919128
<serega> 484 megs of free mem
<Riddell> serega: that's a known bug
<Riddell> it hits randomly
<nixternal> 2008-03-08 @ 11:00 UTC?
<jpatrick> nixternal: prefect
<serega> darn...
<serega> Riddell: is it fixed in HArdy?
<serega> heh... it really consumes ALL memory :)
<nixternal> meeting submitted to the fridge
<Riddell> serega: unfortunately not, it's very hard to debug
<serega> Riddell: ok, I will use it in script anyway in hope this bug will be fixed :-/
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Add ideas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Saturday 8th 11UTC
<nosrednaekim> kicker-compiz and kicker-taskbar-compiz in main in hardy?
<nosrednaekim> *are
<serega> Riddell: review please the next patch: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/919149
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ...
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: nope
<nosrednaekim> mmk, then we can get rid of that bug report.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: there was a LP bug that put them into main when accepted but they were quickly demoted
<nosrednaekim> bug #194983
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194983 in desktop-effects-kde "desktop-effects-kde4 should install kicker-compiz & kicker-taskbar-compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194983
<nosrednaekim> ok
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I think, won't fix, nice idea tho
<nosrednaekim> yeah. I was actually thinking it myself. too bad.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: who was I supposed to ping about desktop-effects-kde being included in main?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: pitti I think
<nosrednaekim> mmk
<nixternal> I must say, Ubuntu is pretty polished
<nixternal> awn has some neat scripts/applets too that are kind of handy
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: hardy now uses AWN by default?
<yuriy> awn?
<nosrednaekim> avant window manager.... a mac os X looking dock
<nixternal> no, you have to install it
<jussi01> Hmmm, does anyone know whats the issue with te lang packs atm? getting a few people in #kubuntu asking how to fix. can someone update me?
<nixternal> only language pack I ran across with boogs is the Italian one I think, and a fix was uploaded for that
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: seems the canadian pack was broken (I think)
<jussi01> Ok, whats the recomended fix?
<nixternal> canadian pack? does have like 'ey' or something in it? don't they speak the same english as everyone else? :p
<nixternal> obviously my language pack is lacking some words, like 'it' for example
<nixternal> does *IT* have like 'ey'.... :p
<nixternal> snow blowing time!
<jussi01> LOL
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: eh... quassel doesn't seem to be handling private queys very well... just a moment while I switch to konversation
<jussi01> kk
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: BRB... gotta do something for my mom
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> nixternal: you mentioned a fix was uploaded, was there a bug you know of?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer/
<apachelogger> Riddell: would be nice if you could throw it into gutsy-backports :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: the debian one is ready, just awaiting upload
<apachelogger> nice
<jussi01> ooohhh, its apachelogger
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger is hiding
<jpatrick> apachelogger: yeah, not as easy as: "dput debian *.changes && echo 'Suffer '"
<jussi01> apachelogger: I was told you have debs of quassel? is that true? if so, where can i get?
<apachelogger> jussi01: I am preparing the upload to my PPA right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't yet, remind me again in a few hours
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hiding from who?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: jussi01
<jussi01> apachelogger: great, Id love to grab them, so do let me know if you can when they are done :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> jussi01: will do
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger just edited the wrong package
<apachelogger> I have 5 revisions of quassel's packaging
<apachelogger> jpatrick: is the series name intrepid or ibex?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ibex
<apachelogger> phew, very good :D
<nareshov> anyone with ruby-packaging experience here?
<Riddell> nareshov: seaLne has done a bit
<LeeJunFan> is it the fault of knetworkmanager or just NetworkManager that when I have a working wifi connection and I plug in ethernet it disconnects wifi and tries to autoconf the ethernet? It would be much better that if there's a working connection and a new one is detected that one would manually select that new connection.
<fdoving> Riddell: hi, will you be updating the qt4.4 package in your ppa regularly?
<jussi01> LeeJunFan: as I understand it, it just prefers ethernet over wireless
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: It's Network Manager.  Not KDE specific and that is by design.
<LeeJunFan> jussi01: I'm hoping to file a feature request but I'm not sure if it's NetworkManager or knetworkmanager that does it.
<LeeJunFan> ScottK: okay, thanks.
<nareshov> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194463 , please :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194463 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Rubygame" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Riddell> nareshov: doesn't look like a KDE package, try #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> fdoving: only as I get time
<Riddell> fdoving: help would be nice :)
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. there is a issue in the current ones, i'll try to make an updated version before bedtime.
<fdoving> s/there is a/i have a/
<Riddell> fdoving: what's the issue?
<Riddell> fdoving: packaging beta 1 presumably?
<fdoving> Riddell: the issue is with some qlocalsocket, it should be fixed in the qt-copy svn.
<Riddell> fdoving: beta 1 is out yesterday
<fdoving> is qt-copy updated?
<Riddell> no idea
<fdoving> i'll find out.
<fdoving> and make some updated package.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: it works!
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: what works?
<jpatrick> apachelogger:  aplg [n=quassel@N739P026.adsl.highway.telekom.at]
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> jpatrick: it already did work since about 2 months :P
<apachelogger> I just had to try the desktop file ;-)
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> *backporting*
<hunger> does somebody know why I end up with kdeinit4 complaining about me needing KComponentData object when trying to run KDE4?
<apachelogger> 0.2~alpha1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<apachelogger> that is one awesome version :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I have got an ubdated package for ksniffer - can you have a look at it?
<apachelogger> sure
<Nightrose> *updated
<jussi01> apachelogger: in yor ppa now?
<apachelogger> jussi01: nope
<Nightrose> apachelogger: revu?
<apachelogger> jussi01: testbuilding right now
 * jussi01 is straining at the bit :P
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: debdiff is easier, unless it is a completely new upstream release
<Nightrose> ok - might take a little - just found another problem
<apachelogger> yay
<jpatrick> Nightrose: hmm, are you not in #kubuntu-de? :)
<Nightrose> jpatrick: nope - too bussy and not really useful for me most of the time ;-)
 * Nightrose has got too many channels already
<Nightrose> should leave some of them, really
<apachelogger> jpatrick: she's prefering to talk about the more RL related stuff in the german team channel ;-)
<Nightrose> :P yea
<jpatrick> apachelogger: aha
<jpatrick> jussi01: you on hardy?
<jussi01> jpatrick: depends, sometimes... but on gutsy mostly
<jpatrick> jussi01: coult you test semantik for me while you wait?
<jpatrick> could*
<jussi01> jpatrick: on gutsy?
<jpatrick> jussi01: hardy :)
<apachelogger> backport!
<jussi01> jpatrick: hmmm, Id need to reboot...
<jussi01> so no, not right _now_ sorry
<jpatrick> jussi01: no problems, I just need to know if the package actually, erm, works
 * jpatrick had to add several patchs to get it to build
<apachelogger> Finished:  	 59 seconds ago  (took eight minutes
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<jpatrick> seltsam
<apachelogger> jussi01: gutsy buidls in my ppa
<apachelogger> hardy building right now
<jussi01> apachelogger: great! (lazyness get the better of me, link?)
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Eapachelogger/+archive
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m4f42318a
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp/ksniffer.diff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it is a new upstream release, isn't it?
<Nightrose> it is - didn´t I tell you? ;-)
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> plus, I saied, hopefully, only a debdiff if it isn't a new upstream release :P
<Nightrose> oO ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: revu?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I can't find a proper howto :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: usually you would attach the diff.gz to a LP bug  or - IMHO even better, create an interdiff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: (LP:#195827) <-- whitespace before # plz
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> hm, that was everthing Oo
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> ok, now I want the diff.gz :P
<apachelogger> there must be more to update
<Nightrose> k rebuilding and attaching to bugreport
<jussi01> apachelogger: hmmm, how do i use this?
<ScottK2> apachelogger: I thought we gave up on interdiff.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: bug #195827 has got an attachment for you ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195827 in ksniffer "[needs update] ksniffer needs update to version 0.3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195827
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, that's why I saied diff.gz first ;-)
<apachelogger> still I think interdiff is reasonable sometimes
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there is something wrong with this diff
<Nightrose> meh :/ what?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> maybe my ark just br0ke something
<apachelogger> since I broke ark, ark tends to break stuff ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you check for copyright updates?
<apachelogger> like some 2008 copyrights
<Nightrose> hmm nope - will check
<Nightrose> what is the best way to do that?
<apachelogger> grep for 2008 I'd say :)
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<jpatrick> grep "Copyright" *
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you build the .deb and then use debc that'll show you most of what I tend to use ark for in reviewing a package.
<ScottK> jpatrick: grep -i even.
<ScottK> grep -ir for bonus points.
<apachelogger> ScottK: building the deb from just a diff.gz might take longer than starting ark twice :)
<apachelogger> good suggestion though
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also less will display a diff.gz.
<jpatrick> I once saw a funny: for files in dirs; less $file 15 >> ../debian/copyright; end in -motu
<Riddell> gar, oversized i386
<apachelogger> jpatrick: that would make maintaining quite easy :D
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I forgot what the real command was tho..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maintainer needs to change .... current maintainer gets 'XSBC-Original-Maintainer:' as tag, new maintainer is 'Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>'
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: current standards version is 3.7.3 (see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ or package debian-policy)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in hardy homepage is an own tag right under Standards-Version, please place it there and remove it from the long description
<Nightrose> k
<jpatrick> bonsoir raphink
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Add ideas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Saturday 8th 11UTC | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080228/KDE
 * Riddell hugs yuriy 
<jjesse> yay yurriy
 * yuriy hugs Riddell and jjesse
<yuriy> any mods for kubuntu-users? my message got moderated
 * jpatrick hugs yuriy and informs the guys in #kubuntu
<Riddell> yuriy: not in the moderation queue
<Riddell> yuriy: try re-sending
<fdoving> Riddell: my up2date qt4.4 (untested), will become available at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/qt4.4/ in a while. currently uploading. feel free to put it into your ppa.
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you bump my access in #kubuntu to 25? Need it for the "set" command.
<Riddell> fdoving: great!
<Riddell> jpatrick: what does that do?
<jpatrick> Riddell: basically set one of these messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57522/
<Riddell> jpatrick: I don't understand
<jpatrick> Riddell: /msg ChanServ help set entrymsg - basically it
<ryanakca> jpatrick: shouldn't Kubuntu have its own entry message? (instead of ripping one off another channel) ?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I thought one like the #ubuntu one might help ;-)
<ryanakca> ;-)
<Riddell> jpatrick: right, but what do you need to change and why?
<jpatrick> Riddell: it doesn't matter :)
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> anyone know where the background for the moodin-ksplash is?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: thanks ;)
<Riddell> /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/
<crimsun_> nixternal: you mentioned that feisty was the last time mmkeys functioned as expected OOTB?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is the current one cached somewhere? I can get it to change
<_StefanS_> Riddell: really odd.. the symlink point to the correct image also.
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: bug #129126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129126 in ksplash-engine-moodin "moodin caches themes in user directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129126
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> right then.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> recompile it is.
<Riddell> it's not compiled
<_StefanS_> no?
<Riddell> ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/kubuntu/
<_StefanS_> ah yep
<Riddell> patches welcome for a sensible way to detect that the cache is out of date
<_StefanS_> yes.. I wonder how to do that actually since it converts the image to png
<_StefanS_> someday maybe :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: anyways, I've prepared some screenshots of hardy, the way I would want it to look: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its qtcurve + crystal w/new buttons + other wallpaper, and a little darker titlebars
<Nightrose> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksniffer/+bug/195827 - next try ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195827 in ksniffer "[needs update] ksniffer needs update to version 0.3.2" [Undecided,New]
<yuriy> _StefanS_: eeeek :P
<_StefanS_> yuriy: what parts are eek ? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it's all artwork to me, convince kwwii :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: right.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will.
<yuriy> the titlebar buttons (the current hardy ones are very nice though last i checked) and the menu hilight and the scrollbars
<_StefanS_> yuriy: too dark borders?
<yuriy> _StefanS_: yeah i think that describes it well
<_StefanS_> yuriy: whats wrong with the scrollbars?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: too light?
<yuriy> but also i rather like polyester. and of course been using just oxygen for the past month and a half..
<yuriy> _StefanS_: overall i guess the style looks to much like keramik to me
<_StefanS_> yuriy: but the shadow on the titlebar is nice, dont you think ?
<yuriy> what shadow?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: text on the titlebars
<yuriy> oh, yes
<_StefanS_> yuriy: enhances readability alot compared to now I think
<_StefanS_> yuriy: I not all that pro glass, but I didnt want to change it completely
<_StefanS_> yuriy: I/I'm
<_StefanS_> wel.. good night
<Nightrose> Riddell: KSniffer update done and reviewed by Harald - will bug him about it again tomorrow (think he went to sleep already)
<nixternal_> anyone feel like teaching me all about database normalization, multivalue dependencies, 1NF, 2NF, 3NF, 4NF, BCNF?
<nixternal_> this stuff is totally stupid
 * Nightrose was forced to learn it a year ago and hated it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-27
<nixternal_> what is the purpose of it? I am not an aspiring database person, at any level
<nosrednaekim> which is why i'm not going to be a computer science major
<nixternal_> heh
<nosrednaekim> (partly)
<nixternal_> I have created a ton of sql databases, and never once heard of this stuff
<nixternal_> wonder if I have been doing it wrong forever :)
<Nightrose> nixternal_: if you want I can check if I can still find the slides of that lecture - maybe it helps
<nixternal_> this mibbit IRC stuff through the internet is kind of nice
<nixternal_> Nightrose: if your lecture is better than these slides, I am all for it, but don't look to hard :)
<Nightrose> hehe ok - checking
<nixternal_> Datase Processing: Fundamentals, Design, and Implementation - David M. Kroenke
<nixternal_> that is the book we are using
<nixternal_> I got tired of bringing it to class, so I just leave it at home now
<yuriy> nixternal_: databases is required for you?
<nixternal_> I guess...I don't know why
<nixternal_> it was either this stupid class or access...I picked this stupid class
<nixternal_> now I wish I would have went with access :)
<Nightrose> nixternal_: bummer - they are in german - I thought that was one of our english lectures
<yuriy> i took it as an elective. i kind of hated doing the problems, but it seemed like actually useful and interesting stuff
<nixternal_> Nightrose: heh, I think our slides are in German too, because I have no clue wth they say :p
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Riddell> nixternal_: normalisation is useful, the academic theory behind it I've never found to be anything other than confusing something that is mostly simple
<nixternal_> well, normalisation is somewhat easy, it is remembering the different things that separate 1NF, 2NF, 3NF, 4NF, and BCNF
<Riddell> exactly
<nixternal_> the funny thing I am finding out though, is all of the work asks for "my assumption"...which is great, because I can argue with the teacher and get a perfect score because that is my assumption :)
 * Nightrose snoozes - nini :)
<nixternal_> k'nite
<ScottK2> Back when I was taking computer science classes we didn't learn about building databases.  We learned about data structures and writing an optimal sorting algorithm.
<nixternal_> ScottK2: we already did that stuff
<nixternal_> but back when you took computer science classes, databases were still on paper :p
<ScottK2> Yeah, well from there it was into circuit design and hardware.
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<ScottK2> How many people here have felt the pain of dropping a deck of punch cards and having to re-sort them into the correct order/direction?
 * ScottK2 raises hand.
 * ryanakca wishes they still had machines like those running... just for the historic experience...
 * nixternal_ has
<nixternal_> I didn't re-sort them though...I walked away and left them
 * ScottK2 had an assignment due.
<nixternal_> probably why I got fired from that job
<ScottK2> That's only surpassed by realizing your entire COBOL deck has preform instead of perform in it.
<ScottK2> Probalby
<nixternal_> <1:1> and <1:N> and <N:M>    finally something I understand
<ryanakca> preform instead of perform?
<ScottK2> Yes, IIRC (It's been over 25 years since I touched COBOL) you perform <FUNCTION>.  Preform is a syntax error and I had to retype about half the deck as I was consitently wrong throughout.
<ryanakca> ah :)
<ScottK2> Today it'd be trivial to fix with search and replace.  In 1980 it was painful.
<ScottK2> 1980 on big iron with punch cards.  Micro computers did, in fact, exist at that point.
<ryanakca> heh, punch cards... what were they punched with, surely some specialized machine and not a hole punch? :P
 * txwikinger just had an earthquake
<ScottK2> Yes.
<ScottK2> txwikinger: In .de?
<txwikinger> No England
<ScottK2> Pretty unusual for there too, isn't it?
<ryanakca> heh
<txwikinger> yes... about the 2nd I had here in 6 years
 * ryanakca wonders if they'll talk about it on BBC Radio 2's hourly news
<ScottK2> ryanakca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punch_card
<txwikinger> ryanakca: must have been a very wide one
<txwikinger> so far it was also in york, leeds and southport
 * txwikinger is in Birmingham
<ScottK2> Wos
<ScottK2> Wow even
<ScottK2> ryanakca: If you want even older: http://www.library.upenn.edu/exhibits/rbm/mauchly/jwm0-1.html
<ScottK2> They still had bits of that lying around when I went there (but weren't using it anymore).
<ryanakca> txwikinger: oh, Janice Long just mentioned it. Notingham, Duncaster, Lancasher, Bister, Hagly, Sheffield, Central London... etc (pardon the spelling)
<txwikinger> Yes.. must have been all of south and middle England
<ryanakca> ScottK2: interesting :)
<nixternal_> see y'all in a bit...I am gonna head for some food and get my butt home, this class is boring tonight
<txwikinger> wow.. 5.5 that is huge for England
<txwikinger> http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php
<ryanakca> Night nixternal
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<txwikinger> or night :)
 * ScottK2 tries to smack some learning into these young whippersnappers.
<ScottK2> Yeah.  Wow.
<ScottK2> Doesn't seem to be on the BBC web site yet.
<txwikinger> BBC is sleeping
<txwikinger> they don't even have it on 24news yet
<seele> how big was it?
<ryanakca> lol, well, you can smack some more learning into me after I finish http://www.spoj.pl/problems/PALIN.pdf
<ryanakca> txwikinger: switch to radio2
<txwikinger> ok.. BBC2 radio
<ScottK2> Says 2.5 here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/manchester/6940546.stm
<ryanakca> ScottK2: Last Updated: Friday, 10 August 2007, 13:05 GMT 14:05 UK
<ScottK2> Ah
<jjesse> evening
<ryanakca> aaaah, wtf. in I have compiz installed. Open konsole, python -> help() -> modules math
<ryanakca> for some random reason I can't comprehend, compiz starts with the following message http://pastebin.ca/919882
<ryanakca> txwikinger: 5 miles from Lincoln is the epicentre, 4.7 quake.
<txwikinger> Yes Ryan
<ryanakca> lol :D
<jjesse> where was the earthquake?
 * ryanakca wasn't sure you were still listening ;)
<txwikinger> #ubuntu-uk has changed topic to earthquake :)
<ryanakca> jjesse: South/central england
<ryanakca> jjesse: hear all about it from the BBC ... http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio2.shtml
<jjesse> wow crazy
<jjesse> just would like to state there is no cup of coffee that is worse then hotel instant coffee
<jjesse> don't even know if you can call it "coffee"
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> does it have a kitchenette/stove element?
<jjesse> nope just a "packet" with "coffee" in it that you put in and put water and turn it on
<ScottK2> jjesse: Try drinking coffee on a Navy ship underway.  It's 3:30 AM (0330).  You've had 2 hours of sleep that will have to last you the night.  The coffee was made about 22 hours ago and has gradually been turning to sludge since.  That's a worse cup of coffee, but you'd drink it anyway and be glad for it.
<jjesse> hrmm looks like c-130 airplanes are doing night time touch and goes
<jjesse> ScottK2: ok you have me beat
<ryanakca> lol
<ScottK2> nixternal would 2nd that perspective, I'm guessing.
 * ryanakca pets the luxury that alt.coffee, homeroasted coffee and a Zassenhaus knee grinder grant him :)
<jjesse> sounds expensive and tasty
<jjesse> my wife and i order our coffee from Tully's in Seattle
<jjesse> so much better then starbucks coffeee
<ryanakca> jjesse: nah, homeroasting coffee is about half the price of the preroasted stuff
<ryanakca> half to three quarters...
<ScottK2> After Navy coffee, any coffee I have now is good coffee.
<jjesse> i bet
<jjesse> wow i totally don't want to do any work this evening
<jjesse> hrmm i wonder if i should take the plunge and upgrade my gutsy box to hardy
<nosrednaekim> jjesse» BTW... I got an email back from google, who said that I may be eligible, and that I should ask during the student-sign-up week :)
<daSKreech> SoC?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: that's awesome news i'm glad you sent a note
<jjesse> its been nice so far this week i've had the opportunity to squish a lot of bugs assigned to the kubuntu team :)
<daSKreech> Can I add a proxy to a machine via command line only?
<daSKreech> I'm smelling iptables as the response ....
<nixternal> ScottK2: I actually enjoyed the Haze Grey Cafe
<nixternal> we would perculate coffee all day long, never removing the old grounds
<nixternal> come 2am, you would have to use paint thinner for creamer
<ScottK2> Yeah, well that's where I learned to like coffee, so my perspective is slanted.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> suse is having a so much nicer CD menu appearance :|
<daSKreech> CSS rocks
<apachelogger> daSKreech: they also have some kind of splash
<apachelogger> nice animation fading in 'welcome' in different languages
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<kwwii> erm, when _StefanS_ comes back someone tell him pong from me
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I got the remaining buttons in svg from nuno
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you think so ? :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I think that the panel looks a bit too light blue for my tastes
<_StefanS_> kwwii: two secs, I will update the screenshot
<_StefanS_> without the coloration of the kicker bar
<kwwii> I am not against coloring the panel - it just looks a bit too blue to me now
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well I think the entire thing look too glassy, but i dont want to change the theme too radically
<_StefanS_> kwwii: what about the wallpaper, should we do anything to it? and what about the buttons for the windeco, is the frame too dark?
<_StefanS_> I'm not really an artwork artist :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: they seem too dark to me, at least the outline should be lighter
<kwwii> and to be honest, I think that the X and such on the old versions were better
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yep, maybe 50% lighter?
<kwwii> yeah
<_StefanS_> do you have that X i svg ?
<_StefanS_> cant remember if it were among those you sent me
<_StefanS_> anyway I will send you the svg nuno did with all the buttons, so that I'm not the only one that has them
<_StefanS_> kwwii: they're on their way
<jussi01> kwwii: got a quick question for you if you have a min?
<jussi01> kwwii: do you know of a easy way to make a mirror effect for an icon? ie. a reflection underneath?
<kwwii> jussi01: do you mean in code or in the actual pic?
<jussi01> kwwii: actual pic
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I found your original X button, doing it now
<kwwii> if you just want to make a simple reflection, copy the entire object, make it one shape, pull the top down below so that it is "mirrored" and give it a gradient fill going to transparent on the bottom
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool
 * _StefanS_ is far from an inkscape artist :D
<jussi01> kwwii: ahh, thank you
<kwwii> np
<apachelogger> uh the bug tags page needs a toc, seriously
<apachelogger> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags - search for upstream, please make sure to use the tags when appropriate :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: are the final/exported buttons partialy transparent?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes
<_StefanS_> kwwii: it helped with the 50%, I will post some screens in a moment
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, I might get a minute sometime later to play with them
 * kwwii is in london in a packaging seminar :-/
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://enhance-it.dk/appearance.png
<_StefanS_> http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/appearance.png
<kwwii> cool
<jussi01> kwwii: if you are not overly busy, could you let me know how to do the gradient in gimp? im feeling a little stupid atm... :(
<_StefanS_> jussi01: dont worry, I dont know either :D
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> _StefanS_: I just cant seem to get a non colored gradient :(
<kwwii> jussi01: select the colors you want to use in the normal colors widget and then select the gradient tool
<kwwii> one of the gradients in the list will be foreground to background
<kwwii> or foreground to trasnparent
<kwwii> also, you can define a new gradient but that is more complex
<jussi01> kwwii: but I dont want any colour, i just want to fade out
<_StefanS_> kwwii: the deb for kwin-style-crystal is here: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/kwin-style-crystal_1.0.5-0ubuntu3_i386.deb if you want to test it
<kwwii> then you want foreground to trasnparent
<_StefanS_> be back in 30min.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, thanks
<jussi01> kwwii: yeah, but how do I choose a transparent colour for the foreground?
<apachelogger> kwwii: a suitcase packaging seminar?
 * apachelogger never gets that right :|
<kwwii> jussi01: if you click on the gradient itslef in the Blend part of the gradient tool you can then click in the bottom right to open a dialog in which you can edit the gradients by hand
<kwwii> apachelogger: lol, I am learning how to pack my bags for business trips :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can we attend such a seminar as well?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sure - come by and I will teach you ;-)
<apachelogger> I don't want to crumple my suit for cebit
<Nightrose> oO suit?
<Nightrose> damn it
<kwwii> folding shirts is my wife's job ;-)
 * Nightrose needs to get her stuff cleaned then
 * apachelogger needs to get Nightrose to fold his shirts
<apachelogger> don't get that right either
<Nightrose> hihi
<Nightrose> no prob
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger goes bug triaging again
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> hope everything is going well
<jussi01> heya mhb
<mhb> I wish I had less school these days so I could hang out here with you...
<jussi01> mhb: :)
<Nightrose> hey mhb :) how are you?
<mhb> Nightrose: I'm doing well, but I'm not leaving school before 19:00 4 days a week
<Nightrose> meh
<Riddell> these KDE 4 CDs are one problem after another
 * jussi01 sighs... sad :(
<mhb> Nightrose: meh? as a sign of "I don't care"?
<mhb> Nightrose: I still don't grasp what "meh" really means
<Riddell> but I'm pretty sure that there's only one problem left, then make CDs, test and voila
<Nightrose> meh as a sign of "bah that is bad" ;-)
<mhb> Riddell: that's too bad
<jussi01> Riddell: please let me know if and when they come out :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell me about it .... neon was due on saturday ;-)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> I just br0ke my system to reproduce a bug
<apachelogger> my all nu hardy installation
 * apachelogger could start crying right away
 * blizzzek passes apachelogger a hanky
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> bug 194814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194814 in kdebase-kde4 "A lot of programms can't start because of KComponentData" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194814
<apachelogger> bug #194814
<apachelogger> haha :D
<apachelogger> people br0ke their installations with Riddell's Qt 4.4 snapshot
 * apachelogger marks this bug as 'super strange, but invalid'
<hunger> apachelogger: Hey, I have that one too! And I did not even need Riddel's Qt4.4 snapshot;-)
<apachelogger> hunger: right, you randomly break your system eitherway :P
<hunger> apachelogger: Well, this time my system is fine... I just can not get kde 4.1 to work.
<hunger> THe kde4 debs work fine...
<hunger> and usually I get my system broken by you ubuntu guys.
<apachelogger> sure :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: note hunger as possible test candidate for a possible global neon
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> k
<hunger> Nightrose: I update usually once per 60min, so I'll test it whether you mark me out or not:-)
 * apachelogger tries fixing his system again
<Nightrose> hunger: *g* alright
<Nightrose> you are on the list anyway
<hunger> apachelogger: And by the way: I did not have any mayor issues since I started putting /etc under revision control. It helps a lot to have the old files around and to know which version of which deb was installed when things were still working;-)
<hunger> Too bad that lp spec never got of the ground.
<apachelogger> yeah, sounds reasonable
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> network-manager got uninstalled
 * apachelogger is connectionless
<serega> hi everybody!
<jussi01> heya serega
<Hobbsee> hey serega, jussi01
<jussi01> gday Hobbsee
<serega> Hi, Hobbsee
<seele> is nixternal the only one working on kubuntu kickoff?
<seele> i havent checked out the latest live cd, but i noticed the menu selection highlight is full-width rather than variable (what the plasma team is pushing)
<seele> just so you know, i fully support full width selection so dont feel like you have to change the selection highlight size to whatever is in kde svn :P
<Riddell> seele: I don't think nixternal has done anything with it, apachelogger did add some patches
<seele> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> apachelogger: tags are stupid
<nixternal> seele: I took a look at the code base, and aaron was right, there are a couple of ways to go with getting the dark themes fixed
<nixternal> jeesh, the tag base has grown
<jjesse> is that a good thing?
<jjesse> nixternal: sent you an email last night
<nixternal> ya, just got it
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> i'm also having problems commit the changes i made last night to the network.xml file, keeps saying no changes
<nixternal> after you made the changes and did 'bzr commit' it says no changes?
<nixternal> or when you try to push it
<jjesse> when i push it
<jjesse> try to push it
<txwikinger> make a change :)
<jjesse> i did
<nixternal> interesting...move the network.xml out of the directory, do bzr up, and then move the network.xml back and give it another shot
<jjesse> and did a successfull bzr commit
<jjesse> ok i'll will when i have some time later today
<Riddell> all new kubuntu-kde4 CDs up for testing
<Riddell> these ones are going to work, I just know it
<Riddell> jussi01:
<nixternal> Riddell: hehe, did you see my message the other day about them?
<Riddell> nixternal: which one?
<Riddell> startkde script was broken, I've fixed that
<nixternal> about the LiveCD version not going to the desktop, but you could install, installed very slow, and yes the startkde script
<seele> is downloading updates for alpha 5 sufficient or do i have to get the latest live cd?
<nixternal> with startkde fixed that knocks out two issues
<jussi01> Riddell: nice:) Ill grab one soon :D
<nixternal> seele: it is a new LiveCD for just KDE 4 only
<Riddell> seele: I'm looking for CD testing just now
<seele> nixternal: the daily?  or the hardy alpha 5?  i found two places to download something
<nixternal> I will grab one after my conference call and happily remove this Ubuntu install :)
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080227.2/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080227.3/
<nixternal> seele: kubuntu-kde4/
<nixternal> there you go :)
<seele> kk thanks
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> nixternal: not when doing proper bug triaging :P
<nixternal> plus, some of those don't need upstream reports
<apachelogger> nixternal: for example?
<nixternal> power possibly, the gtk icons one in the taskbar
<nixternal> those are the 2 at the top of my head
<apachelogger> nixternal: easier to remove unncessary tags than to add them for 3bill existing reports
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> hahaha, 3 billion
<nixternal> 100 million dollars
<nixternal> the BBC, AP, Sky, or any news outlet has nothing on IRC
<nixternal> we knew of the earthquake 2 hours before it hit the news :p
<apachelogger> lol
<vorian> moin everyone :)
<vorian> i just packaged the kde4 port for keurocalc
<vorian> is it too late for hardy? or do you think this warrants an exception?
<jpatrick> vorian: FFe need yeah
<vorian> werd
<vorian> thanks jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> vorian: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-February/025128.html
<vorian> jpatrick, I've done a couple ff exceptions for updates
<jpatrick> vorian: just a little heads up that he'll be after your bllod if you get a new package in without his approval ;)
<vorian> who wha?
<vorian> :)
<vorian> jpatrick, jr?
<jpatrick> vorian: the motu-release team
<vorian> ok
<vorian> :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: you about?
<ScottK> about what?
<apachelogger> omg, I feel work
<jussi01> ScottK: about quassel which is in his ppa ;)
<jussi01> apachelogger: no, not really ;)
<jussi01> apachelogger: may I pm for a moment?
<apachelogger> jussi01: only if you behave yourself ;-)
<jussi01> sure
<soussou> hi all
<soussou> what would be the best qt4 IDE?
<soussou> someone said kdevelop
<soussou> but are there any qt4 IDEs?
<nosrednaekim> well, qt-designer makes it easy to make the GUI's
<hunger> soussou: If you want to do qt only apps using qmake, then you might want to check qdevelep.
<soussou> I know it does, I was just wondering how it stacks up against qdeveloper
<ScottK> qdevelop is in Hardy.
<ScottK> ..er
<hunger> soussou: Otherwise kdevelop is nice, eclipse can be used as well, but does not really support Qt per se.
<soussou> thanks guys
<soussou> someone just said qdevelop is in hardy, I just tried a quick search, nothing came up
<soussou> what repos is it in?
<jpatrick> !info qdevelop hardy
<ubotu> qdevelop (source: qdevelop): A development environment entirely dedicated to Qt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1294 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<nosrednaekim> !info qdevelop (hardy)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ..
<nosrednaekim> bleh :)
<soussou> ubotu: what repos r u using?
<jpatrick> !bot | soussou
<ubotu> soussou: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> !ubotu
<nosrednaekim> i'm slow today
<soussou> LOL, i thought I was talking to some smart dude
<jpatrick> soussou: you are
<Riddell> awooga, all the CDs work
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll see if I can find something to upload to fix that.
<Riddell> is anyone else testing them?  seele, nixternal?
<seele> Riddell: i havent yet.. i was planning to at my next break
<seele> (in all day testing today)
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> jussi01?
<serega> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi serega
<serega> Riddell: could you look at my patch?
<Riddell> serega: where is it?
<nixternal> Riddell: I am going to test alternative now
<serega> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/919149
<Riddell> nixternal: great
<Nightrose> Riddell: I can test later (in 2 hours or so)
<Riddell> serega: looks good
<Riddell> Nightrose: thanks
<Riddell> serega: recommends need commas between them otherwise I'll upload
<serega> Riddell: ah... I'll fix it in seconds. Could you suggest me a source of "LEGAL TEXT" to copy?
<Riddell> serega: legal text?  I can add the commas, that's just as easy
<serega> Riddell: please do
<serega> Riddell: look at line 187 of the patch
<neversfelde> Riddell: I tested alternate CD 27.3 i386, worked fine for me
<serega> Riddell: it meant to be a warning about libdvdcss legal status
<Riddell> neversfelde: fantastic, thanks!
<Riddell> serega: hmm
<Riddell> "This package allows you to watch encrypted DVD videos.  This is illegal in some countries because it has not been authorised by the copyright holder.  Do you want to install this package?"
<serega> Riddell: sounds very nice
<seele> there is a 27.3 now?
 * seele redownloads
<serega> Riddell: could you add this to the patch too?
<Riddell> seele: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080227.2/
<seele> ok.. that's what i have
<Riddell> seele: alternates are .3, live/desktops are .2
<seele> ah hah
<Riddell> since neversfelde has tested an alternate live/desktops could do with the testing
<serega> Riddell: mm... "This package" isn't good
 * Nightrose will test live cd for i386
<serega> Riddell: libdvdcss is not mentioned before this dialog
<Riddell> "LibDVDCSS is about to be installed.  This package allows you to watch encrypted DVD videos.  This is illegal in some countries because it has not been authorised by the copyright holder.  Do you want to install this package?"
<Riddell> "LibDVDCSS is about to be installed, it allows you to watch encrypted DVD videos.  This is illegal in some countries because it has not been authorised by the copyright holder.  Do you want to install this package?"
<serega> Riddell: LibDVDCSS (http://link.to.homepage)
<Riddell> "LibDVDCSS (http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html) is about to be installed, it allows you to watch encrypted DVD videos.  This is illegal in some countries which require decryption to be authorised by the copyright holder.  Do you want to install this package?"
<serega> Riddell: it times nicer than my variants :)
<serega> thanks you
<serega> *thank
<Riddell> serega: sorted, uploading
<soussou> is there a tutorial on how to install qdevelop in gutsy?
<soussou> I know that qdevelop was added to hardy, but I haven't moved to heron yet
<Riddell> soussou: there's no packages for it.  you'd need to ask the qdevelop project for how to install manually
<soussou> I see, but it was added to hardy, am I right?
<Riddell> soussou: yes
<soussou> is there another decent qt4 IDE I can use in gutsy?
<soussou> besides kdevelop
<soussou> I need one that seamlessly integrates qtdesigner preferably
<hunger> soussou: Emacs, vi.
<soussou> lol
<iRon> soussou: for c++ programming? or python?
<hunger> soussou: Sorry, I counld not resist.
<soussou> i should have expected that one
<Riddell> eric maybe
<soussou> vim actually works better for me
<soussou> c++ programming mainly
<hunger> soussou: Designer tends to behave strange when embedded into other apps... I always use it stand alone.
<soussou> hunger: ok then, maybe I ll just stick with codeblocks, and code the GUI separately
<hunger> soussou: Well, maybe it did get better. I am using it standalone only for a couple of versions now;-)
<fdoving> soussou: this is good: http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<soussou> vim RULES, I don't need an editor though
<soussou> I need a full fledged IDE
<soussou> with debugging and version control, and all the hooplas
<soussou> fdoving: I can lecture on vim for hours
<soussou> but that'snot what I am after
<hunger> So far I have not seen any IDE that is as good as specialized standalone apps and a couple of scripts.
<seele> ew, installer text isnt anti-aliased
<Riddell> seele: yeah, known problem
<soussou> ok, qmake and .pro should do the job
<soussou> thanks guys
<seele> ok
<seele> (as if you couldn't tell.. just popped the cd in now)
<Riddell> arne says he's looking at changing fontconfig so its antialiased by default
<fdoving> i've tried qdevelop, kscope and kdevelop, i always end up going back to vim in a terminal.
<hunger> soussou: You might want to check ddd for debugging... its GUI is still using motif, but it is really nice otherwise.
<seele> Riddell: well it's weird because the rest of the environment is antialiased, same with the dialog title.  just the regular text isnt
<Riddell> seele: this is KDE 4?
<soussou> hunger: i will do it, thanks for the tip
<seele> yes
<seele> e.g. Keyboard Layout title is anti aliased, but the other text in the list and on the buttons is not
<Riddell> seele: right, large fonts are antialiased
<Riddell> I think that's down to obsolete fontconfig settings
<seele> when you select Manual, click next to the screen, and click Back, it should take you to the Prepare disk space screen and not Keyboard layout
<seele> same with the second Guided option after it takes you to the next screen
<seele> also, the second Guided option shouldn't automatically take you to the next screen when you make the radio selection.. you should click Next and then get the extra Guided options
<Riddell> it takes you to the next screen or it just enables some widgets?
<seele> Riddell: new widgets appear and others disappear so it looks like a new screen
<seele> Riddell: its not just enabling the SCSI option that is disabled
<Riddell> hum
<seele> hmm.. ubiquity just froze after clicking Skip for disk scanning
<seele> Riddell: do you know what i mean?  or did i not describe it well?
<Riddell> seele: I've added your comments to my TODO and I'll take a look when have my planned ubiquity day soon
<seele> ok, let me know if youhave any questions
<Riddell> skip and cancel buttons have been very badly tested
<seele> hum.. have to start over.. ubiquity wont start after crashing
<Riddell> nixternal: anything to add to this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/KubuntuKDE4
<serega> Riddell: Jon, looks like you have forgot to add comma separators for recommends: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kaffeine/0.8.6-0ubuntu5
<serega> Riddell: builds are failed
<Riddell> oh doh, I did
<Nightrose> Riddell: going to test the live cd now - want me to test something specific or just the usual stuff?
<Riddell> Nightrose: just that it installs and runs
<Nightrose> don´t have a spare pc to test installing :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: VirtualBox
<Nightrose> ok trying that later
<seele> ah, no games available.  those are the things that sometimes didnt work
<Riddell> Nightrose: well that it runs then
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> will set up a virtual box later maybe
<Nightrose> Riddell: gwenview still crashes on startup
<Riddell> works for me
<Nightrose> hmmm
<neversfelde> is it possible to test amd64 CDs in a virtualbox?
<Riddell> neversfelde: only on an amd64 machine I expect
<neversfelde> this is one, but I do not use amd64. Shall I try the desktop amd64 CD, or is this already done?
<Riddell> neversfelde: give it a try
<neversfelde> k
<Nightrose> hmm the new device applet is acting strange - no black background when adding it to the desktop
<Nightrose> instead it shows 4 tiles with random bits of the desktop
<Nightrose> fine when moving it
<Riddell> also works for me
<Riddell> stop finding bugs! :)
<Riddell> seele: did you get it installed?
<Nightrose> *lol* ok
<Nightrose> well the rest works fine so far
<apachelogger> Nightrose: these might as well be graphic driver issues
<apachelogger> realted to hardy
<Riddell> groovy
<Nightrose> apachelogger: might be..
<Nightrose> but this is the first time any graphic stuff works at all for me
<Nightrose> so better than before
 * Nightrose got wobbly windows \o/
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> how is that?
<Riddell> Nightrose: really?  compiz?
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> compiz
 * apachelogger shudders
<Nightrose> kwin stuff
<Riddell> do they actually wobble?  kwin doesn't have a wibbly windows plugin
<Nightrose> nah ok not really wobble ;-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> there was a PoC once
<apachelogger> but it wasn't really wobbling but drunkenmode
<apachelogger> Nightrose: lies, nothing but lies
<Nightrose> fall appart it is called
<apachelogger> you probably don't have any issues
<jpatrick> !lies | Nightrose
<ubotu> Nightrose: Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> meh - ok the next effect wasn´t soo good...
<Nightrose> b0rked - but probably due to crappy hardware
<Nightrose> ok I give up - everything else seems to work fine ;-)
<Riddell> thanks Nightrose
<Nightrose> yw - will try to set up a virtual box now
<Nightrose> let´s see if it likes me :P
<LaserJock> can KDE menus handle .xpms for icons?
<Riddell> I think so
<LaserJock> I would think so since a great many icons in /usr/share/pixmaps/ are .xpm
<Riddell> yes, I'm pretty certain it can
<LaserJock> I just got a bug report that adds a 300+ KB diff to add pngs
<LaserJock> supposedly for KDE
<Riddell> bug no?
<LaserJock> bug #196194
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196194 in rasmol "[hardy] please include icons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196194
<LaserJock> I don't have KDE installed on this laptop, but in Gnome the menu icon surely shows up
<LaserJock> I would assume KDE would be the same
<Riddell> it says Icon=rasmol but the only icons included are /usr/share/pixmaps/rasmol_32x32.xpm and /usr/share/pixmaps/rasmol_48x48.xpm
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> so maybe gnome picks that up and KDE doesn't?
<Riddell> maybe.  it's entirely non-standard
<Riddell> ln -s /usr/share/pixmaps/rasmol_48x48.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps/rasmol.xpm  might help
<LaserJock> hmm, it seems to have been changed in the the latest release
<LaserJock> in any case, I don't think we need a 300KB diff to add pngs ;-)
<Riddell> yes, it does
<LaserJock> yep, checking on Hardy in gnome the icons don't show up
<LaserJock> ok, so I think just doing a symlink will fix it for everybody
<Nightrose> ok virtual box seems to work now after beating it a few times - installing from the live cd now now
<Nightrose> -now
<demir> hi
<Riddell> good luck
<Riddell> hi demir
<demir> thanks
<Nightrose> I think good luck was for me ;-)
<Nightrose> hope I don´t need it
<nixternal> Riddell: do you want the release notes for the KDE 4 page all doctored up, or is it fine the way it is?
<nixternal> I need to come up with a better releases note method
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm happy keeping it simple
<nixternal> I am glad you said that :)
<seele> network manager doesn't start on it's own the first time you log in to kde4?
<Riddell> I'm a bit worried that seele has fallen off the internet during testing
<Riddell> ah hah!
<Nightrose> hehe
<seele> hmm?
<Riddell> just being paranoid :)
<Riddell> seele: no, the autostart file needs to be moved
<seele> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> same for adept updater
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» just wondering, how long does it normally take for a package to be moved to main?
<seele> hmm.. no flash plugin by default?
<jpatrick> seele: copyright issues?
<seele> jpatrick: i thought there was an open flash plugin
<jpatrick> ah, yes...
<seele> it's better than no flash plugin at all
<nixternal> how come none of my videos work anymore...I can't watch any format... Kaffein, Dragon, VLC, KMPlayer, MPlayer, I don't care what it is, I can't watch a video :/
<Riddell> not much better, it wouldn't come with the video codecs
<neversfelde_> Riddell: no amd64 installation possible, but i386 desktop CD worked fine
<Riddell> neversfelde_: not possible because of virtualbox limitation?
<neversfelde_> Riddell: yes,
<neversfelde_> you need to run virtualbox on amd64 to test amd64
<Riddell> nixternal: fridge story to edit/publish
<Nightrose> ok install in virtualbox went fine (german version) - restarting now and testing a little
<Nightrose> ok this is strange...
<Nightrose> gwenview crashes in live session in virtual box as well
<Nightrose> but not in installed version
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that
<Nightrose> no obvious bugs - enough testing for today
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<nixternal> Riddell: posted
 * nixternal goes for the alternate install
<nixternal> so far so good on Kubuntu-KDE4 alternate
<vorian> nixternal, your blog is gonna get hammered
<vorian> :P
<vorian> it's already sluggish
<nixternal> won't be the first time
<nixternal> it will go down here shortly
<nixternal> that is why I don't add Digg crap to my blog
<vorian> $10 says digg frontpage by the end of the day
<vorian> hehe
<nixternal> I tried once, and it killed the site within 5 minutes
<ScottK> For a moment there I thought I read "* nixternal goes for the alternate lifestyle"
<nixternal> don't ask don't tell
<vorian> ScottK, I think that's what he meant
<vorian> :)
 * nosrednaekim goes to read his blog
<ScottK> nixternal was motivated by the recut of Top Gun I sent him a few weeks ago.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<vorian> amd64 is a sloooooow download
<nixternal> that was awesome though
<nixternal> I bet I am the only one who has top gun on dvd and watches it no less than 3 times a month
<vorian> I always cry when Dr. Greene dies
<vorian> um, I mean Goose
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> that is a movie I watch over and over, and never once expect what's coming up
<nixternal> it is like the first time I have seen it every time :p
<Nightrose> vorian: dr green dying in ER is very sad as well...
<vorian> Nightrose, yes
<nixternal> bah, ER is horrible
<vorian> when he left the show, I stopped watching
<nixternal> they have only filmed like 3 scenes of the entire show in Chicago
<Nightrose> oO nixternal - beware the ER fan ;-)
<vorian> It's amazing they still can come up with new stuff
<nixternal> Las Vegas FTW!
<nixternal> and Chuck!
<vorian> Chuck is awesome
<nixternal> and Boston Legal!
<nixternal> Denny Crane is da man!
<Nightrose> boston legal rocks yea
<vorian> Life is pretty good too
<serega> is it normal when debian/patches/00list is absent?
<nixternal> only thing I watch on Fox is Nascar :p
<Nightrose> not so sure about lost any more
<nixternal> serega: depends on the patching system used
<nixternal> 00list is used for dpatch, series is used for quilt
<nixternal> and simple-patchsys is just that, simple, you using nothing :0
<serega> nixternal: oh... thanks
<serega> is there a generic way to install all the patches from debian/patches?
<nixternal> actually I was wrong with simple-patchsys, you need to do debian/rules trickery
<nixternal> I like quilt for patching, it is nice and simple, so is dpatch though
<serega> neither 00list nor series is present
<nixternal> simple-patchsys is easy too, there are only 2 lines to add in debian/rules for it
<nixternal> $(MAKE) -f /some/directory/file patch
<nixternal> $(MAKE) -f /some/directory/file unpatch
<nixternal> Riddell: Alternate CD installed!
 * nixternal reboots to see if it starts :)
<serega> nixternal: do I need to run configure and generate Makefiles?
<nosrednaekim> FOX == 24 == awesomeness
<nixternal> no, debuild/dpkg-buildpackage/pbuilder does it for you
<nixternal> Riddell: Kubuntu-KDE alternate amd64 works like a charm
<nixternal> need to tweak our KDE fonts too
<_StefanS_> anyone know if kdesudo-kde4 still needs to have the password dialog subclassed from kde4 api?
<nixternal> I don't know
<_StefanS_> uhm ..
<_StefanS_> I wonder where Tonio_ is
<ScottK> Would one of you great KDE developers have a moment to help a lowly packager out with a spot of code ripping out?
<_StefanS_> ScottK: maybe i can help
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> The latest version of Klamav removed on access scanning, but left the U/I for it.
<ScottK> So I was hoping to remove that bit of U/I since it doesn't work.
<ScottK> My attempts at it so far invariable segfault.
<ScottK> invariable/invariably.
<ScottK> So I thought maybe someone who knows what they're doing might have more luck.
<_StefanS_> sure i can try
<_StefanS_> send me a screenshot with the stuff marked for removal
<ScottK> OK
<_StefanS_> and the package name
<_StefanS_> or source..
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Here's the source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/klamav/0.42-0ubuntu2
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: is it dpkg-source something to unpack it like apt-get source does it?
<_StefanS_> cant remember
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: dget -x the .dsc
<_StefanS_> ah yep -x :)
 * _StefanS_ is nearly 30, so the brain starts to become mushy
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Hah.  I'm 50% older than you so quit whining.
<_StefanS_> oh my you old geezer
<_StefanS_> :D
<ScottK2> Yep
<ScottK2> Marking up the screen shot now.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: how was the fighting in WWII ?
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: I'm compiling it now
<nixternal> does kde 4 compositing work with the fglrx driver?
<nixternal> I am seeing weird behavior using the r300 driver, ie. black horizontal lines coming off the corners of open windows
<_StefanS_> nixternal: guess it should, but I havent tested. Threw out all ATI i could.
<nixternal> lol, I wish I could do the same right about now
<_StefanS_> nixternal: oh wasn't there some issues in the latest svn version on that..
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» yep
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» the new ones at least
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: yep as in fglxr works
<nosrednaekim> yeah, i'm using 7.12 right now
<nixternal> do you have to configure anything silly, like that xgl whatever crap?
<_StefanS_> nixternal: i think xgl is obsolete now since glx is properly supported in the flgrx drviers
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: http://www.kitterman.com/test/klamav.jpg
<nixternal> groovy
<_StefanS_> blah_from_pixmap or whatever
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» nope, it all Just Works.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: do you need the whole tab to go away?
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Yes
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: an ofcourse the rightclick menu
<_StefanS_> sure. let me look at it
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: awesome, I will go ahead and install the fglrx drivers then
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Yes.  Thanks.  Blank would be an improvement over what we have now if making it go away is hard.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» I warn you to follow the official instructions, and advise you to install without making it into a DEB.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: where do you get that rightclick  menu?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: oh, so don't grab the fglrx drivers from the repos?
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: You have to start the program first.  It should appear then
<nixternal> ie. through restricted-manager
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: ah the tray menu ;)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» unless you are on hardy
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: thought it was in the main window
<nixternal> I am on hardy
<nixternal> OK, sweet
<nosrednaekim> !info xserver-driver-fglrx (hardy)
<ubotu> Package xserver-driver-fglrx does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !info xorg-driver-fglrx (hardy)
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.9-10.27)): Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:7.1.0-8-02+2.6.24.9-10.27 (hardy), package size 9672 kB, installed size 29420 kB
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» yeah, you should be fine with that one then
<nixternal> dang, you can't use jockey in kde4 system settings
<nixternal> oh, you can just run 'jockey-kde'
<nixternal> nice
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Well I couldn't fix either the main window tab or the tray menu right-click thing, so whatever you can manage would be a great help.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: will test in a moment
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: forgot to run debuild -nc, so its recompiling the whole thing
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: are you from US, btw?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: is the Q9450 core 2 quad available there?
<ScottK2> Dunno.
<_StefanS_> ok, just wanted to ask because I have to wait like a month to get one here in DK
<nixternal> jockey-kde doesn't work :(
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: The site I normally buy from doesn't even list it.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» there's always good old apt-get :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: it should be out in US at 20 january or something
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: was supposed to I mean
<_StefanS_> anyways, doesnt matter ;)
 * ScottK2 doesn't tend to chase the latest hardware.  My hardy test laptop is a PIII 700 w/256MB RAM.
<ScottK2> Up until 3 months ago, it was my only laptop.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: wow you must have alot of time since you're using a P3 ;)
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: maybe I should donate a dual core machine to your testing stuff :)
<ScottK> New laptop is dual core.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: good :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK: btw, the menu option and tab is gone now.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: just need to fix a quick segfault on exit
<nixternal> Tm_T: you know what, I still haven't gotten any special box for you yet
<ScottK2> Great.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I installed fglrx via apt-get, wth am I supposed to do next...obviously you can tell I haven't messed with this garbage before... I remember a couple of years ago having to do something with aticonfig --initial or something
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» just go into the xorg.conf and change Driver "ati" to Driver "fglrx"
<nixternal> heh, there is no xorg.conf :p
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/disable-autoscan.diff
<nosrednaekim>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> oh great ... 7.3?
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Looking.  Thanks
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: np
<nixternal> whatever comes with the hardy cd I just installed from :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» uhhhh ok..... I have NO CLUE how 7.3 handles driver changes
<nixternal> ya, 7.3
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: it was some queries to klamd object that made it crash. you can always compile with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip to get the debugging info in the kcrash dialog
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: show linenumber and filename.
<_StefanS_> show/shows
 * _StefanS_ wonders why 2d is so slow with the nvidia binary driver
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Thanks
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: launching kdeinit in a konsole window will also give you the output of Kdebug statements in the code
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: hope it works :D
 * ScottK2 is compiling now
<ScottK2> More precisely pbuilding it now, so it'll be a little while.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» huh.... seems maybe on reboot it will magically detect that you have fglrx installed?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» from what I read
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: eew, its with all the dependencies... it will definitely take a while :)
<ScottK> Well I've pbuilt klamav several times today, so they're all at least cached locally.
<_StefanS_> yup that helps
<_StefanS_> argh i hate those bzr urls
<_StefanS_> oh my it worked in the first try
<_StefanS_> :D
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: isn't 24 postponed for the year?
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks for testing!
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» not that I heard... I thought it was just going to be later....like mayish
<vorian> nosrednaekim, yeah, 24 is scheduled for Jan 09 :(
<nosrednaekim> \0/
 * nosrednaekim hates FOX... and the writers.
<vorian> nosrednaekim, and one of the brains behind 24 quit
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» you guys get 24 over there?
<nosrednaekim> and american shows in general?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: not on normal tele, but the internet fixes that
<nosrednaekim> right.
<Riddell> sure, plenty of merkin shows, especially on digital only channels
<Nightrose> same here but with a year delay or so - yay for the internets ;-)
<ryanakca> Riddell: feel the quake last night, or was scotland too far north? (I'm guessing its the latter, since nobody had called in to BBC Radio 2 from Scotland about it)
<nixternal> Comment:
<nixternal> Great news! After a brief stint with OpenSuse I've come to learn just how much Kubuntu rocks. I've using KDE4 on gutsy right now, Hardy is going to be sweet!
<nixternal> I love those type of comments
<Riddell> ryanakca: certinaly did, shook me awake
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» XD
<Riddell> nixternal: where's that?
<nixternal> Riddell: my blog
<ryanakca> Riddell: heh :)
<nixternal> is it 6 months for KDE 4 community support?
<nixternal> or 9
<_StefanS_> brb
 * ryanakca thinks he ought to publish something kubuntu-ish to the planet... haven't written an entry in ages
<rbrunhuber> Riddell, hit by earthquake, Sydney (thats where Hobbsee) is by heavy storm and rain.
<Riddell> nixternal: 6
<Riddell> ryanakca: try out the kde 4 cd and blog it
<rbrunhuber> Seems to be quite dangerous to be kubuntu member ;-). Maybe Nature wants its LTS?!
<ryanakca> rbrunhuber: lol, I'm safe, as long as snowmen don't decide to wake up and attack me :)
<rbrunhuber> where are you located ryanakca
<ryanakca> Riddell: could do that, *adds buying blank CDs to his TODO*
<ryanakca> rbrunhuber: Kingston, Ontario, Canada http://tinyurl.com/39f3pg
<_StefanS_> is it me, or is kde4 on hardy gotten faster ?
<_StefanS_> probably just me :D
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: I haven't noticed anything, but that might be because I haven't run an update in the past few days
<_StefanS_> uhm, just seems, ehm more efficient when doing stuff
<_StefanS_> i wonder if its because of preload
<nosrednaekim> oh!.... I forgot I had loaded preload... thats why it got faster!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<_StefanS_> heh
<ryanakca> woah, 349MB update... thank god my bandwidth limit is rather high... preload? *googles*
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: there was a recent article regarding it
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: cant remember where
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/preload.php ?
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: yep, that was it
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: alot of stuff seems to run smoother. I dont think i'm imagining it.
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: currently mine is using 256mb ram
 * _StefanS_ would like that patch for adjusting the size of the kicker panel getting into hardy.
<Nightrose> didn´t apachelogger try that?
<Nightrose> I think there were some problems with it
<nosrednaekim> kicker?
<nosrednaekim> you can resize that
<_StefanS_> well the taskbar-plasmoid
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> where?
<nosrednaekim> oh...that.... I wish :)
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> you can do that on suse.... if you can ever get suse to boot that is.
<nixternal> OK, this is really ticking me off...now I can't even log into KDE
 * nixternal kicks the computer
<nixternal> see, kicking the computer works
<nixternal> it told me "hey moron, ~/.ICEauthority can't be written to you silly goose, sudo up"
<ScottK2> You're just discovering this?
<nixternal> KDE 4 is supa oogly w/o compositing
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Crashed for me on startup.
<ScottK2> Urgh.
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: What I did is here (dget -x again) if you wouldn't mind having a look http://www.kitterman.com/test/klamav_0.42-0ubuntu3.dsc to see what I messed up.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: what should I look for in the dsc file?
<ScottK2> If you dget that, that will give you the package I built using your patch.
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> :)
<ScottK2> I'm hoping you can tell me what I messed up.
<_StefanS_> i only used dpkg-source before
<_StefanS_> 2secs.
<ScottK2> dget -x does the same thing.
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't think I'm using compositing, and it doesn't look that bad... might just be because I'm used to it though :)
<nixternal> krunner doesn't have a dumb white box behind it?
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: uhm it seems okay, I will just try to compile it.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» use a dark theme and that disappeasrs ;)
<ryanakca> nixternal: its only had one for the past week and a bit.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: (I mean you seem to have patched it correctly)
<ScottK> Thanks
 * ScottK will transition from sitting here pretending to do $WORK to being Dad for several hours in just a few minutes, please just let me know here and I'll read the scrollback.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: ok, testing it now.
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: doesn't crash here
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Thanks.  What architecture are you on?
<_StefanS_> ScottK: ah..
<_StefanS_> ScottK: you forgot to patch the stuff in QueryClose. Let me check, i might have made a mistake in the patch
<_StefanS_> er, the diff.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Thanks
 * ScottK runs off to play Daddy.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: you need to comment out the stuff in queryClose: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/disable-autoscan.diff
<_StefanS_> ScottK:  bool Klamav::queryClose() {
<_StefanS_> ScottK: then it should work.
<serega> g'nite all
<nixternal> Riddell: no ~/ folders at all with the KDE 4 alternate amd64 CD
<Nightrose> nixternal: no hidden files/directories either?
<Nightrose> because here there are a few
<nixternal> well hidden files yes
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> same here then
<nixternal> I forget what the name of the spec was for the unified home directory stuff
<nixternal> like Documents Graphics and so on
<Nightrose> yea I knwo what you mean
<nixternal> which doesn't bother me, because I hate folders with capital letters in them
<Nightrose> hehe
<nixternal> and I create my own anyways
<nixternal> I have a-z folders pretty much
<nixternal> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper is the greatest wallpapers in the world!
<Jucato> xdg-home-dirs iirc
<nixternal> ya, that's them
<nixternal> damn, interfacelift has wallpapers that remind me of puzzles they are so nice
<Jucato> er user-dirs
<nixternal> I love some of the old raggedy houses/landscape ones
 * Jucato got addicted to night skyline pictures as wallpapers :)
<nixternal> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01500_iceonthelake_1024x768.jpg
<nixternal> you can see my old apartment in that picture
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> Jucato: like my Chicago night skyline?
<nixternal> the tall black building all the way to the right
<Jucato> the lonely black building? )
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah, your chicago skyline started it :)
<nixternal> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=471
<nixternal> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1178
<nixternal> those are my 2 wallpapers I use
<Nightrose> hmm where can I find a folder that I shared with a maschine in virtualbox? I told it to share a certain folder but can´t find it
<nixternal> the colored one looks great on my big screen
<Jucato> then this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e6/Paris_Night.jpg
<nixternal> Nightrose: no clue, I never once got the shared folders working in VBox
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> ok workarounds it is then
<nixternal> omg, that Paris one is beautiful
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> this one I'm using right now, although it's only centered :( http://www.farexplore.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/8/TokyoTower/TokyoTowerMoon.jpg
<nixternal> I like the shot of the moon in that pic
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> I have a couple from interfacelift that people at our LUG events see on my laptop and think it belongs to a girl :)
<nixternal> I have become a sucker for landscape wallpapers, and flowers
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> wtf, flowers? me?
<Jucato> hm.. considering the polos you wear, I'm not surprised one bit :)
<nixternal> like that picture kwwii took a couple of years that was the wallpaper during KDE 4 alpha, I used that the day he posted it on his blog
<Jucato> (or whatever you call those "shirts" that you wear over there :P)
 * Nightrose uses a dark red one similar to the blue hardy wallpaper (by the same guy)
<nixternal> I like polos, shows off the muscles :p
<Jucato> yeah.. big scary man.. wearing flowery polos :)
<nixternal> oh, and black & white photography....like an idiot, I just bought a 8 foot panoramic picture of the Chicago skyline
<nixternal> it is 8 foot by 2.5 feet high
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> oh, my flowery shirt isn't a polo
<nixternal> a polo is a 3 button shirt, ie. Raulph Lauren Polo
<Nightrose> b/w photography <3
<nixternal> the flower shirts are my beach shirts :)
<nixternal> I have no idea what they call them, most people call them ugly, but I like um
<Jucato> oh... I meant the type of clothes.  not the brand :)
<Jucato> oh well nvm :P
<nixternal> well that is where the name comes from
<Jucato> gotta find the correct name for that type of shirt hehe :)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/1701318055/sizes/l/
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-28
<nixternal> that's me wearing a polo
<Riddell> nixternal: xdg-dirs probably not installed
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, no biggy...I don't want it, but I am sure others might :)
<Jucato> ah we call that a polo shirt here... a breed between a polo (the one that has buttons all the way down to the bottom) and a T-shirt :)
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/ubuntuchicago.jpg
<nixternal> and that's me wearing a GPL v3 shirt :)
<nixternal> gooooooooo version 3
<nixternal> haha, with eddie and freddy
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> the only Ubuntu Member twins!
<nixternal> how scary
<jjesse> evening
<nosredna_ekim> evening
<jjesse> how's it going nosredna_ekim
<nosredna_ekim> not bad.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: we often get heavy storms :)
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse
<Hobbsee> not usually that heavy though
<jjesse> grumble burn is locked
<jjesse> wonder if it will mess up my cd
<rbrunhuber> oh hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> it was wet, and thundering and lightning, but no hail
<rbrunhuber> just was a bit concerned made in the news a gazillion miles away ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> my car got written off due to hail a few months ago, though
<rbrunhuber> is it really wrecked or just wrecked in the books?
<Hobbsee> rather wrecked
<Hobbsee> see hobbsee.mailbolt.com/Car
<Hobbsee> p/w is sarah
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee link is not working
<Hobbsee> sorry, photos.hobbsee.mailbolt.com/Car
<rbrunhuber> they make those dents in the golf balls so they fly faster. So your car should be a real dragster now.
<nosredna_ekim> lol
<rbrunhuber> And Hobbsee if you go fast enough nobody will notice the dents. So your are on the winner side.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<rbrunhuber> hobbsee sorry i didn't write back last time. did one of the dumbest things ever. So i could'nt. really. Have written down everything though.
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<rbrunhuber> locked me out on 3am!
<nixternal> can anyone tell me if you can set the boot manager option to Grub for KDM now?
<nixternal> nevermind, I found the option, just was never set as default
<jjesse> nixternal: wathc out i'm working on documentation tonight :)
 * jjesse ducks
<nixternal> go go go
<nixternal> I am working on my 25+ a day boogs list
<jjesse> 25+ bugs?
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> i just setup the 5-a-day app for myself
<nosredna_ekim> nixternal» whew....
<nosredna_ekim> I'm trying to get my loco to do a 100 a day :)
<nixternal> damn, that is impressive nosredna_ekim
<yuriy> hmm i don't think my loco is intersted in contributing technically
<nixternal> mine is, they just aren't technical
<nixternal> I have to hold their hands when it comes to burning a CD :p
<nosredna_ekim> nixternal» dunno if we are going to do it... but its an idea.
<nixternal> they always want to learn how to do technical stuff, and when I set it up to teach them, they don't show up..so I gave up on them and only hang with the geeks now
<nixternal> our LUG is doing good though
<jjesse> hardy kernel and vmware not compatiable?
<yuriy> openoffice makes plasma really wacky
<nixternal> I thought I just had hardy and vmware working together...you are talking about running hardy inside of vmware right?
<nixternal> yuriy: how so?
<jjesse> no running hardy and then trying trying to run vmware
<yuriy> nixternal: it makes random pieces flicker black
<yuriy> before it was just the clock and occasionally the taskbar, now the wallpaper and other plasmoids too
<nixternal> anyone know which package we get our keymap configurations from?
<ryanakca> heh, my LUG is non existant, and the loco comes out to about one person per 130199.595 square KM
<ryanakca> nixternal: for KDE or for the terminal/console?
<nixternal> kde
<nixternal> kmilo right?
<nixternal> I am trying to find the package that has a list of the keyboards and their special keys/functions
<nixternal> I swore it was in /etc/ but I can't find it
<ryanakca>  /usr/share/X11/xkb/keymap
<ryanakca> the one in /etc/X11 is a link to there
<ryanakca> as for the package, packages.ubuntu.com claims that no such file/dir exists in suite hardy, all sections, and all architectures.
<ryanakca> nixternal: could it be xserver-xorg-input-kbd - X.Org X server -- keyboard input driver ?
<ryanakca> guess not...
<ryanakca> nixternal: you want xkb-data
<ryanakca> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/xkb-data/filelist
<jjesse> nixternal: does help now get installed w/ kde4 hardy ?  last time i tested it didn't
<nixternal> it still doesn't
<nixternal> KHelpCenter in KDE4 is a mess
<nixternal> you won't see it working until 4.1 probably
<nixternal> ryanakca: thanks!
<jjesse> awesome so how are users going to access help in hardy kde4?
<nixternal> well, someone is complaining that their keys on their laptop worked in Ubuntu but not Kubuntu
 * nosredna_ekim guesses #kubuntu-kde4
<nixternal> jjesse: help:/ still works I think
<nosredna_ekim> nixternal» yeah.. I found that if you install kubuntu after installing ubuntu, they keys are not detected perfectly
<nixternal> I konqi
<ryanakca> nixternal: what keys? like, whole keyboard?
<nixternal> ryanakca: no, certain special function keys
<nixternal> oooh, I know someone who has this laptop model
<nixternal> I will ask him
<nosredna_ekim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_hardy_kde4&num=1
 * nosredna_ekim loves the press
<jjesse> cause if you can't use help then its pointless to write documentation
<ryanakca> nixternal: ah. do they have the same keyboard model set in gnome and KDE?
<nixternal> ya, help:/ works in KDE 4 when you have you documentation under the /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/docs/kde/HTML/en directory
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have no clue, I will wait for them to respond if they do...the bug is 2 years old with out one comment
<ryanakca> lol
<ScottK2> nosredna_ekim: Well I think putting the screenshots of the crash dialogue was a nice touch.
<jjesse> so the kde4 docs i'm working on changing right now is going to be installed in that location?
<nosredna_ekim> ^_^
<jjesse> argh is the live-cd nhow going to ask for my language on booting
<jjesse> migt have to edit the chpt on that
<nixternal> hey, we don't ship a qtrc file do we?
<nixternal> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt (source: qt-x11-free): Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1 (gutsy), package size 3222 kB, installed size 8920 kB
<nixternal> ahh, so we don't
<ryanakca> hmm... I'm guessing it's safe to rm /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-10-generic since we're at initrd.img-2.6.24-8-generic ;)
 * ryanakca thinks that upgrades should only keep the past 10 kernels, instead of keeping them untill /boot fills up
<nixternal> I am at 2.6.22-10
<jjesse> anyone done a kde4/gutsy -> hardy/kde4 upgrade?
<ryanakca> running at the moment, hardy, desktop?
<nixternal> nope
<jjesse> kicker's been replaced w/ krunner  right?
<yuriy> o_O
<yuriy> no, with plasma's panel
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve, are you doing 5-a-day?
<santiago-ve> err...
 * santiago-ve runs... 
<santiago-ve> nope... been a bit busy with ROMBO :/
<jjesse> nixternal: lots of commits tonight also robotgeek is working on kde-menus-C.ent to verify things are current and al set
<jjesse> for kde4
 * jjesse beds
<robotgeek> night jjesse
<nixternal> I would rather watch grass grow for the rest of my life than wait for bughelper to attempt to complete its job
<ScottK2> That or waiting for a launchpad page to load.  Whichever comes first
<nixternal> LP is a billion times faster than bughelper
<ScottK2> nixternal: What do you actually use bughelper for?
<nixternal> searching for duplicates
<nixternal> and thus far, it hasn't worked a bit for me
<ScottK2> When filing bugs against launchpad itself, I never bother to look for duplicates.  I figure if they get to many dupes they've earned it.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> so, it apperas that my reputation preceedes me.
<Hobbsee> it's kinda scary!
 * Jucato is not surprised :)
<Hobbsee> people remember my name, from when they saw the console input in a unit last year.
<ScottK2> Remember you where?
<serega> Good morning, friends!
<Hobbsee> scottk uni
<nixternal> anyone heard of the icon not showing up for basket after installing it?
<Hobbsee> man, solaris is weird!
<Hobbsee> lala
<Hobbsee> hm
<nixternal> Hobbsee: whoa, you using Gnome right now?
<nixternal> I can quit asking around if you are :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: Did you see my message on kdepim4 to kubuntu-devel?
<nixternal> not yet...my email isn't even open
<nixternal> I was wondering why I didn't see anything :)
<ScottK2> That'll do it.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh, yeah.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if possible, can you try to recreate bug #190462
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190462 in basket "[hardy] Basket Can't setup DCOP communication" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190462
<nixternal> hrmm, that says in hardy, so if you aren't in Hardy it may not be worth the hassle
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i will be in hardy when i get home.  i'm 'at uni atm
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> I would install VBox, but there aren't any new modules just yet
<Tm_T> nixternal: special box :-P its ok, I don't mind if I don't get free stuff (nothing new actually)
<nixternal> did you get any type of confirmation email at all?
<nixternal> it could be one of those "takes 6 to 8 weeks" type of deals as well
<nixternal> seele: you are the only one I can pick out in the KFemmes pic, and what is Riddell doing in a picture of the MD LoCo :)  That will be my new team soon!! woohoo
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: pong, but I am going to smoke a cig, bbiab
<\sh> kwwii: smoking kills
<_StefanS_> kwwii: just msg me when you get back
<seele> nixternal: did i mess up the tags?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: so, how many cigarettes do you need ? :)
<\sh> _StefanS_: I think he just got caught by something more nicer then an irc client
<_StefanS_> \sh: probably :)
<_StefanS_> \sh: like normal life for instance.
<Riddell> stdin: ping
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping pong ping ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you reproduce bug #196450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196450 in dragonplayer "dragon player can't play .mp4 files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196450
<Nightrose> will try
<Nightrose> apachelogger: worksforme - but I have 2.0 here and not 2.0.1 as said in the bigreport
<Nightrose> but everything is updated here so I don´t know where he got that package from
<apachelogger> 2.0.1 only includes a bugfix for the mute button
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hardy alpha I guess
<Nightrose> well ok then worksforme
<Nightrose> in gutsy
<apachelogger> same here, in gutsy
<apachelogger> Riddell: might that bug be an issue with the CD?
<apachelogger> --Service 'dragonplayer_part.desktop' is malformatted.-- sounds pretty strange to me
<kwwii> _StefanS_: sorry, meeting and then lunch....back now
<kwwii> _StefanS_: i will have some free time tomorrow evening and on the weekend so I can help with any bits that still need working on
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok good, because I'm not sure how we should push these changes
<kwwii> _StefanS_: which changes are those?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: the wallpaper, windeco buttons and qtcurve style
<kwwii> _StefanS_: well, we just need to put them in kubuntu-default-settings
<_StefanS_> kwwii: oh ok, good then
<_StefanS_> kwwii: lets do that tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: works for me fine in konqueror-kde4
<Riddell> apachelogger: possibly he's using desktop-file-validate to validate, which has a very strict and gnome-centric view of what's valid
<kwwii> _StefanS_: ok, I should be back at home sometime in the late evening
<kwwii> around 20-21
<_StefanS_> kwwii: sounds good, I will be online there tomorrow night
<kwwii> cool
<_StefanS_> I'm off
<_StefanS_> see you all
<Riddell> apachelogger: on the other hand mp4 is missing from /usr/share/applications/kde4/dragonplayer.desktop for no good reason
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it happens when trying to play the file
<apachelogger> which is already strange by the fact that it's not in the mime list
<apachelogger> also I myself did all the desktop files for dragonplayer, so they are perfect ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: get him to paste the file maybe, I can't recreate any problem
<apachelogger> yeah
<nosrednaekim> will dapper be easily upgradeable to hardy? I know we aren't doing LTS... but are we doing easy upgrade from dapper?
<Riddell> no
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok.
<jjesse> we aren't doing an upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<nosrednaekim> if the problem is not enough testers, I'll test it....
<Riddell> no, it's actually one of the main time syncs for LTS
<sebas> sinks :-)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: please do :)
<Riddell> sebas: too much archive admin :)
<jjesse> Riddell: means it takes too much time to get in plac?
<sebas> Riddell: no hard feelings here ;-)
<jjesse> will ubuntu support dapper -> hardy
<Riddell> jjesse: testing upgrades takes a long time, you have to install dapper, do the upgrade, see what breaks.  takes half a day each iteration
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> i bet it does
<jjesse> just curious
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» would it be fine to start testing now?or should I wait for some later alphas.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I think now is fine since ubuntu desktop are doing so
<nosrednaekim> ok.... I'll go grab a dapper CD.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: well
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: main problem is we don't have an upgrade tool for KDE
<Riddell> not in dapper
<nosrednaekim> hum.... how about dist-upgrade? is that good enough?
<Riddell> it's not the same
<nosrednaekim> so adept has to be backported?
<Riddell> to do it properly, patches to adept, patches to kde, patches to pykde, and test the upgrader tool kde frontend
<Riddell> alternativly you could just use the gtk tool
<nosrednaekim> oh.....
<Riddell> as I say, time sink
<nosrednaekim> I think the gtk tool sounds like a good idea ^_^
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ask heno or someone where the current testing instructions are
<nosrednaekim> ok
<mok0> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi mok0
<mok0> Riddell: Hi! I've made a page summarizing the missing icons i kde.
<mok0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDEMissingIcons
<mok0> Riddell: I thought it would be good to have an effort to populate all the menu entries for hardy
<mok0> Riddell: But I won't announce it unless you guy support it
<mok0> guys
<Riddell> mok0: kde 3 or 4?
<mok0> kde3
<Riddell> mok0: settings/ shouldn't exist for most of those, they should only be in systemsettings app
<Riddell> mok0: or do they come from Gnome?
<mok0> Riddell: OK, I just wrote what's on the menu on my machine
<mok0> Riddell: from Gnome?
<Riddell> mok0: the k-menu items there look to be problems in gnome apps
<Riddell> that is worth fixing, it just means lots of patches to gnome packages
<mok0> Riddell: yikes
<Riddell> mok0: the menu items in the bottom three tables I don't think need fixing, not all menu items have icons and that's no bad thing
<mok0> Riddell: Yeah, perhaps, I just wrote down everything with no icons. There ARE some icons in those menus
<mok0> Riddell: please feel free to edit the document if you have the time
<Riddell> not every menu item needs an icon, they get one if there's an already existing icon for the action but there's no big problem if some or most menu items don't have icons
<mok0> Riddell: I agree
<mok0> Riddell: I just didn't know if it's intentional or not
<mok0> (I know some people would like to get rid of icons in menus altogether)
<Riddell> mostly artists :)
<mok0> Ah, these aesthetic types...
 * mok0 likes lots of icons everywhere :)
<dragon76> hey everyone
<Riddell> hi dragon76
<dragon76> does anyone know what happened to guidance powermanager?
<Riddell> it's still there
<mok0> Riddell: In the K menu, I only have Octave in the science and math menu. All the other science and math programs are in "Edutainment" (horrible title)
<\sh> Octave has an Icon?
<mok0> Yes
<Riddell> mok0: so sure, go ahead, but it's mostly patches to gnome packages to put the icons in the standard place (or symlink)
<dragon76> it no longer updates the battery state unless ac power state is changed or guidance powermanager is stopped and restarted...
<dragon76> I'm running hardy of course
<Riddell> mok0: it's probably the only app to not have Education; in Categories=
<\sh> mok0: what does it start? a terminal with the octave interpreter?
<mok0> Riddell: I think multilevel menus should be deprecated
<Riddell> mok0: I agree
<dragon76> amen on the menus riddell
<mok0> ... which means edutainment should be abandoned ?
<mok0> Or is that not up to us
<dragon76> guidance-powermanager was fine until updates about a week ago.
<Riddell> dragon76: it hasn't changed since then, likely an issue in linux or hal
<dragon76> the values are still being updated to /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<Riddell>  /proc is obsolete
<Riddell> mok0: or just add Education; to Octave
<dragon76> the kernel update last night didn't help... I didn't remember hal being updated when it broke
<Riddell> mok0: or edit the menu file to put all Science in Education
<dragon76> I assume hal is being used in place of /proc?
<dragon76> sorry just trying to learn so I can better help out
<Riddell> dragon76: /sys in place of /proc, hal is just a nice dbus way to make sense of /sys
<dragon76> ok
<Riddell> dragon76: try gnome-power-manager and see if it's equally broke
<Riddell> dragon76: if it is, report a bug on linux
<mok0> Riddell: I will take a look
<dragon76> I'll do that right now
<dragon76> Riddell: gnome-power-manager is also broken. I also tried kima to see if it is updating the bat state and it isn't. I will go change my bug report on launchpad since I listed the wrong package... Thanks
<dragon76> I guess I didn't post the bug yet... think I've been getting sleep deprived
<dragon76> does anyone know how quickly kde4 is coming along?
<dragon76> I found it missing too many things for my use at this point.
<dragon76> I'm not too impressed with everything being a widget either... I don't want vista
<Lure> dragon76: this is kernel/hal issue and I think it is already reported
<Lure> dragon76: new /sys interface is not reliable on lots of laptops :-(
<dragon76> Lure: thanks
<dragon76> it's unfortunate it got broke as all of the other things that were broke in gutsy kernels regarding kernel/hal issues have been fixed on the laptops I am testing with... I'm sure they'll get it fixed soon enough
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> suse is having a special splash when sending the machine to hibernation
<apachelogger> we should have such a thing as well
<apachelogger> looks good IMHO
<daSKreech> apachelogger: Why?
<apachelogger> daSKreech: because black screens suck
<apachelogger> how do I know it not just died?
<apachelogger> how do I know it is switched off yet
<daSKreech> So while it's in hibernation it shows the screen?
<apachelogger> daSKreech: nah, while it is hibernating
<apachelogger> hibernation = todisk
 * daSKreech nods
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.webbalert.com/ please right click on 'Download' and select preview in dragonplayer
<apachelogger> that shouldn't work
<apachelogger> however, it doesn't cause the report either for me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you reproduce?
<Nightrose> trying
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> seems like it killed konqui
<Nightrose> just opening it
<apachelogger> lovely
 * apachelogger reboots
 * Mez pokes anyone with main access
<Mez> Anyone wanna patch katapult ;)
<Riddell> if you give us the debdiff
<Mez> Riddell, yeah - I'm just creating the patches first ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please try with kaffeine?
<Nightrose> what?
<Nightrose> the video?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: previewing
<Nightrose> I can´t even open the page honey
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> flash :P
<Nightrose> right
<apachelogger> this needs a fix
<Nightrose> indeed
 * apachelogger grabs dragonplayer's svn
<mi__> ah no more update in amarok2....tablib is now 1.5
<Mez> Riddell, how would you like the debdiff sent to you
<Riddell> http
<Mez> Riddell, http://katapult.kde.org/files/katapult.debdiff
<Riddell> Mez: what's BCBreakse?
<Mez> BC Breaks = Backwards compatibility breaks
<Mez> if there was an e at the end, that wasnt meant to be there
<jussi01> Hmmm, does anyone know about the +1 update to language-pack-kde-en-base that came today? is it the fix for !langpack ??? (or is my mirror behind)
<Riddell> probably a fix for the en_CA issue
<jussi01> Riddell: yeah, thats what I was referring to :)
<Riddell> Mez: uploaded
<Mez> Riddell, sweet
<Mez> I do acutally have a debian version coming
<Mez> but It's a pain in the ass... cause of the new lintian
<stdin> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> stdin: odbc fails to build in qt4 on amd64
 * stdin has a look
<Riddell> stdin: I'll have to disable its build until that gets fixed
<stdin> I wonder why that same code compiles on 32bit but not 64bit
<Nightrose> Riddell: status update on ksniffer: I have an updated package - installs fine - thing is it b0rks your system pretty badly - apachelogger and I think it is not at all FFe worthy right now - I will work on it but it will take me some time to figure it out
<Nightrose> I am building it from source right now to see if the problem is in packaging or upstream
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | Nightrose (what aplg means)
<ubotu> Nightrose (what aplg means): In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: did kdesu or kdesudo work for you?
<jpatrick> technically they should be the same thing, kdesu is symlinked to kdesudo
<Nightrose> oh I think it did but it was unable to sniff
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> b0rkage
<Riddell> stdin: because it involves things of a specific length of bits
<Riddell> Nightrose: thanks, good luck
<stdin> Riddell: yeah, I'm just reading through all of it now. doen't look like something easy to fix
<Riddell> stdin, nixternal: kde 4.0.2 extragear tars are up if either of you want to start packaging it
<Riddell> also kde 4.0.2 proper if you fancy (I'm about to leave now for a long weekend)
<nixternal> Riddell: w00t, grabbing them now from ktown
<nixternal> do we need to file FFe for the packages as well?
<Riddell> nixternal: shouldn't have to, they're bug fix only
<jpatrick> nixternal: I believe Scott got a global exception for us anyway
<nixternal> Riddell: they are new upstream releases too, ScottK you are the MOTU-Release dude, what is your policy on this? :)
<nixternal> jpatrick: rock on, just noticed that :)
<jjesse> hrmm anyone else having problems accessing brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<nixternal> I can access it
<nixternal> hell, how come I never knew of this?
<jussi01> nixternal: because you are a mushroom :P
<nixternal> hey, I am growing up in the world then :)
<nixternal> I have never been called a mushroom before, I kind of like that one
<jjesse> i just get page can't be displayed
<nixternal> I can see it fine jjesse
<jjesse> hrm i bet its cause i am running vista
<jjesse> an evil plan to make me reboot back to ubuntu
<Nightrose> nixternal: because it is new?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jjesse> who exactly is the Ubuntu QA team made up of?
<jjesse> they are the ones that put it together
<fdoving> Riddell: have you compiled anything with qt 4.4? i'm getting very annoyed by http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158523
<ubotu> KDE bug 158523 in general "Drawing artifact, last line doesn't update" [Normal,New]
<jussi01> nixternal: mushroom = live in the dark, fed $h*t :P
<nixternal> ooh, I did not know that
<nixternal> see, you learn something new every day
<nixternal> and they say you can't teach an old dog new tricks, boy are they wrong
<jussi01> heheh
<fdoving> mythbusters on discovery channel busted that myth, they made two old dogs do a bunch of new tricks in under a week :)
<Czessi> \sh: for our linuxtag booth: http://www.czessi.de/de/files/weblog/poster/cimg0316.jpg
<\sh> Czessi: strike :)
<nixternal> man polyester has a weird bug in it, and it is only the polyester style that has it
<Lure> does anybody get suspend/hibernate options in Kickoff's Leave tab?
<Nightrose> nope - I only get them in the logout dialog then
<Nightrose> but they don´t work here
<Lure> Nightrose: same here
<Lure> code is there, just does not seem to work...
<Nightrose> hmm
<nosrednaekim> Lure» I get them, but they don't work
<nosrednaekim> actually, even guidance-power-manager doesn't work in kde4
<Lure> nosrednaekim: also in Kickoff (Leave tab) or just in logout dialog?
<nosrednaekim> (suspend)... the oter stuff works
<Nightrose> you get them in kickoff?
<nosrednaekim> Lure» ah... hum, the log-out dialog.... I  don't use kickoff
 * Nightrose is currently browsing launchpad looking for a nice little bug to fix while she waits for the ksniffer guy to answer her mail - if anyone got something lying around please tell
 * jussi01 cries at sysinfo still being broken
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» desktop-effects-kde is in main
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» and I guess it needs to be a dependency of kubuntu-desktop....
<\sh> Nightrose: bug #999999999 : i need pizza,-)
<nosrednaekim> \sh» /me marks it as invalid and incomplete
<Nightrose> \sh: *lol* coming straight your way
<nosrednaekim> \sh» can we have someon confirm that?
<\sh> nosrednaekim: yes, my stomach can confirm :)
 * jussi01 throws a pizza - frisbee style - at \sh 
<\sh> *catched* thx
<\sh> with what damn userid I can login into brainstorm?
<\sh> LP or a new drupal one?
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> no way of voting ...
<nosrednaekim> I think thats an excellent source for SoC projects
<\sh> nosrednaekim: SoC is just for collecting blood samples for Googles Blood Bank ;)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<\sh> there are more people out there, who are not students and they would like to code on something crazy so we need to advertise more bounties...that's the trick (also for SoC, money makes the world go round)
<fdoving> fabo: hi. do you have a qt4.4 debian package somewhere? (debian/ dir that is).
<fdoving> can't find no at svn.debian.org
<fabo> fdoving: I worked on tp1, you can find the outdated stuff in branches/qt4-x11
<fabo> wip for beta1, I planned to commit my local work tomorrow
<fdoving> fabo: ok, then i'll wait for your beta1 commit. thanks. :)
<fabo> fdoving: for infos, there will be some deep changes, as packages will be splitted to match Qt modules
<fdoving> fabo: that sounds sane.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: hey, any luck with the patch
 * yuriy hugs jjesse 
<yuriy> jjesse: could you edit the wiki page to highlight in green bugs you've hugged?
<hunger> Any idea why kde4 won't start anymore?
<jussi01> hunger: hmmm, what did you do in your last session?
<jussi01> hunger: what locale do you have?
<hunger> jussi01: I recreated the account, still won't start.
<jussi01> hunger: no, I was thinking of the locale bug, but that only affects en_ca afaik and Im not sure if it affects kde4
<jussi01> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) This has now been fixed and an updated package is in the -updates repo. If you removed the packages with the interim fix you can reinstall them with: << sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base >>
<hunger> jussi01: No, I'm using en_US.
<hunger> Hmmm... tomorrow. I need to sleep.
<jussi01> hunger: ok. try updating anyway, Im not sure if affected that one, but worth a go. does kde 3.5 log in?
<jussi01> ahh ok
<hunger> jussi01: I am up to date with everything, so that is not the problem.
<jussi01> aye
<Lure> hunger: check for /etc/kde4rc file and remove it
 * jussi01 goes to install kde4 on hardy
<mhb> good evening mates
<Jucato> evening mhb
<nosrednaekim> evening mhb
<nosrednaekim> mhb» you doing the SoC?
<Jucato> mhb: weren't you the one thinking of making kcron into a kcm?
 * ryanakca wonders why people think he would know how to setup diskless fat clients for a school in Berekum, Ghana. *points the guy to edubuntu-users or ubuntu-users*
<Jucato> mhb: just in case you were, http://lists.kde.org/?t=120420484400005&r=1&w=2
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca» cause you love helping people out!
 * nosrednaekim hugs ryanakca
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no
<mhb> Jucato: yes, that was me
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: lol, fat client = standard desktop instead of thin client?
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca» yeah... I think its just a diskless computer
<ryanakca> hmm... then wouldn't that be a thin client?
<nosrednaekim> running a monitor off a server is called a "sumo client"
<Jucato> "fattened thin client" or "slim fat client" or just a locked down desktop :)
<mhb> so what are you up to?
<mhb> making Kubuntu less fat?
<mhb> :o)
<nosrednaekim> no...making it more phat :)
<Jucato> as if it were possible hahah :P
<Jucato> yeah! phat it is!
<mhb> well
<mhb> I'm not even running kdm these days
<Jucato> kubuntu's thin as it is... 1 CD installer :)
<mhb> not sure who's fault it is, but when I ran into VirtualBox, the system becomes unusable, trashing all the time
<mhb> but when I ran VirtualBox
<mhb> became unusable
<mhb> also my english is vewwy bad
<mhb> but with oroborus and without KDM both VirtualBox and the host system are usable
<nosrednaekim> mhb» really? it always sounded/looked fine to me.
<mhb> it is fine
<mhb> the whole KDE session just ate too much memory, I guess
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I use qlwm when i'm doing something cpu/ram intensive
<mhb> and I need the VirtualBox for school stuff, so I'm not using KDE at all (except for Kopete)
<nosrednaekim> :(
<mhb> I prefer my diet solution :o)
<nosrednaekim> bye guys... make kubuntu ever phatter :)
 * ryanakca waves to the flying spagetti monster :)
<mhb> I'm also off for the night, byee
<jussi01> hrm, this is weird
<jussi01> I dont quite know how to describe it
<jussi01> its like the wall paper isnt big enough...
<jussi01> http://imagebin.ca/view/CnTrcLp1.html for anybody interested
<jussi01> Im off to bed, night all
<nixternal> oi. let me just say that the Polyester developer (Marco) rocks!
<nixternal> I emailed him a bug we have with Polyester, and is already providing me a fix...Upstream rocks!
<Jucato> nixternal rocks even harder!
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-29
<nixternal> so do you Jucato :)
<Jucato> not anymore though :)
<bluszcz> hello, any here?
<nixternal> Riddell: I have just tested the 'Print Head Cleaner' and it is making the printer in class go crazy :)
<nixternal> so the button worked!!!
<nixternal> Note to self:  "You cannot clean print heads on a LASERJET printer" :)
<nixternal> Riddell: simply copy the maintenance_command(self, command) stuff from the gtk version, and then add the following code for the button:
<nixternal> def on_btnCleanHeads_clicked(self):
<nixternal>     self.maintenance_command ("Clean all")
<nixternal> that is all you need, and comment out the .hide() on self.btnCleanHeads.show()
<ScottK> If it's bugfix only, go for it.
<ScottK> Just file a bug to document what you're doing
<yuriy> nixternal: copy stuff from the gtk version? they're not using a common backend? :O
<nixternal> yuriy: there is a common, but that isn't in it
<nixternal> that whole thing is a mess, the worst thing I have ever looked at
<crimsun_> nah, there's far worse.
<crimsun_> or should I say "there are far worse"
<nixternal> ryanakca: gahahahahahahha, you need to see this email I just got with your email addy in the To: field...it is great
<Czessi> hi nixternal, i've printed some kubuntu posters. the documents are only available in the german A0 (841mm x 1189mm) format. are you interested for an pdf in an us format?
<nixternal> sure
<Czessi> I think ANSI E is the right format?
<nixternal> oh man, I really don't know
<nixternal> do you have the source of the posters?
<Czessi> the source is the svg from the kubuntu marketing wiki page
<nixternal> oh
<Czessi> wikipedia says, ANSI E is the right format ;)
 * Hobbsee wonders when kde4 will become usable.
<nixternal> well I will just grab that then, unless you have it all funkdafied and what not :)
<nixternal> KDE 4 has been usable for me now for a couple of months
<nixternal> I will say it isn't the greatest on an amd64 system
<nareshov> hmm
<nixternal> it is always locking up and crashing, but I can't blame that on KDE 4 just yet
<nixternal> I installed from the new kde 4 cd
<nareshov> I had hardy kde4, didn't lock up or crash
<Czessi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMarketing/Material
<nareshov> (amd64)
<nareshov> except that it's just unusable without proxy support
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does the gtk qt engine work yet?
<nixternal> not that I have seen thus far
<nixternal> so Gtk apps look a little ugly, so does gnome, but that is still usable :p
<nareshov> you can always enable "apply kde4 colours to non-kde apps" in system settings :P
<Hobbsee> that's not enough :)
<nareshov> ya :p
<nixternal> only gtk app I use is Gimp, so it doesn't bother me
<nareshov> you don't use firefox?!
<nixternal> I hate firefox
<nareshov> hmm
<nixternal> it is a bloated turd just like internet explorer
<robotgeek> OMG, nixternal blasphemes.
<robotgeek> i guess it is okay in #kubuntu-devel , lol
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<serega> Hey!
<Hobbsee> hey!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do I need to file an FFe for a sync from Debian that just incorporates a couple of fixes for some bugs?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: any features?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> it is Gwenview, in main
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> there are the 2 patches I want, and then the only changes made int he Debian package is bump to 3.7.3 and and compat to 6, which may be an issue
<neversfelde> w/2006m3610
<nixternal> really? :)
<neversfelde> sorry, wrong input field. Early in the morning :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> now we all know your password for your bank account
<neversfelde> not so bad ;)
<neversfelde> you can be admin in forum kubuntu-de.org
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think I will just go ahread and create a debdiff for Riddell with those 2 patches from Debian...we don't need compat 6 in case we want to backport it to >= Dapper
<neversfelde> I think I should change the password now^^
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> now that you told us what it was for
<Hobbsee> nixternal: right
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then you can just upload
<nixternal> well I can't, but you can :)
<nixternal> muhehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do you want to do this debdiff for gwenview really quick?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/  <- gwenview and polyester debdiffs to fix some bugs - gwenview fixes 2 bugs and polyester fixes 1 bug
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> bye nixternal
<Jucato>  :)
<hunger> Why can't I download the kde4.0.1 stuff from the archive?
<hunger> Ah, now the debs finally showed up:-)
<hunger> KDE4 will not start up: Splash screen appears, last icon flashes there. It vanishes after a while and nothing more happens. Any idea how to debug this?
<nareshov> hunger: it takes you back to the login screen?
<hunger> nareshov: nope.
<nareshov> try sudo mv /etc/kde4rc /etc/kde4rc_do_not_use
<hunger> nareshov: I just sit there with an empty screen that will only respond to ALT-CTRL-Backspace.
<hunger> nareshov: That helped! Thanks!
<nareshov> np
<hunger> Any idea what was in the file? I rm-ed it;-)
<nareshov> heh
<nareshov> it was supposed to go anyway
<hunger> nareshov: Well, if I cared I could just check it out again;-)
<hunger> removing that file improves my kde 4.1 build, unfortunately it does not fix it.
<nareshov> hunger: any idea if anyone is working on the proxy-support bug at all?
<hunger> nareshov: Which proxy support bug?
<nareshov> hunger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155707
<ubotu> KDE bug 155707 in general "proxy settings are not followed" [Major,New]
<nareshov> Oh, it's assigned to someone now
<hunger> nareshov: No idea, sorry.
<hunger> but it is good to see it assigned;-)
<nareshov> ya
 * hunger sighs. Soprano is borked in SVN since yesterday evening already.
 * hunger grumbles. KDE 3 is no fun anymore... konqui got so damn crashy since the last update:-(
<_StefanS_> hunger: desktop icons in kde4 isn't exactly amazing either.. I cant figure out why they're made like applets
<nareshov> add the taskbar to that
<jussi01> hmmm, is it possible to not have the temp files ending in ~ left in the folder after use? ie. the ones created when you edit a picture or document?
<_StefanS_> nareshov: agreed.
<nareshov> + KDE3 is like < 500MB ram on my laptop, KDE4 is about 800MB, plasma is heavy :\
<hunger> The taskbar sucks, I agree.
<hunger> I do understand the icons as applets approach from an engineering point of view. I don't have icons on the desktop, so I do not care from a user POV;-)
<_StefanS_> hunger: well, kde4 is not finished yet, so it will be improved along the way..
<_StefanS_> I hope.
 * nareshov too sincerely hopes 
<hunger> _StefanS_: Well, it will pick up Decibel and other stuff, so it will improve;-)
<hunger> _StefanS_: Let's just hope that the stuff that is annoying right now will improve as well.
<_StefanS_> hunger: yep I think it will. I just hope they will optimize the UI for general usage along the way, and not wait ~3-4years. I think it so unusable in its current state (and thats without window animations, fades and that).
<hunger> I hope that butt-ugly menu thingy will vanish as well... I always hated suse's menu in KDE3, now I have to see it on every distribution in KDE4.
<nareshov> we need a Finder kind of thing
<hunger> And it even got more ugly in the conversion (cramped icons and everything).
<_StefanS_> hunger: yep that menu is definitely not good.. but then again I dont have anything else that the regular "start"-menu approach to suggest either.
<hunger> THe good ol' K-menu was good enough for years. I want it back;-)
<nareshov> the old style menu is there in kde4
<_StefanS_> hunger: cant you change that btw?
<hunger> I hardly ever need a menu anyway.
<nareshov> you can
<_StefanS_> oka, I might want to try that sometime
<_StefanS_> ScottK2, ScottK: did you succeed with the patch?
<_StefanS_> hunger: what gfx card are you using?
<_StefanS_> hunger: I have a Nvidia Quadro 570M, but I cant get it to perform decently in 2d..
<hunger> _StefanS_: A ATI card... it basically is a very expensive framebuffer in linux.
<_StefanS_> hunger: yep i recently got rid of ATI in my house. But this quadro thingy is just amazingly slow... i can see the webpages, windows repaint from top and down.
<_StefanS_> pretty b0rked.
<hunger> _StefanS_: I have a laptop, so replacing the graphics card is not that easy.
<_StefanS_> hunger: I replaced my laptops.
<_StefanS_> hunger: using new thinkpads now
<_StefanS_> ah I think i found something... dynamic clocks is ruining performance in 2d..
<nareshov> _StefanS_: you mean dynamic cpu frequency policy?
<_StefanS_> nareshov: nope the gpu frequency policy
<hunger> nareshov: That or dynamic clocks on the GPU.
<_StefanS_> nareshov: the cpu has not effect, I tried it.
<_StefanS_> not/no
<nareshov> k
<Jucato> here we go again :/ http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/247/
<Hobbsee> more spam?
<jussi01> hmmm,
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no the we need more paid canonical employees on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<jussi01> then... the lovely gnome vs kde...
<jussi01> sigh
 * Jucato sighs with jussi01
<Hobbsee> some nice stuff on there
 * hunger is looking for a "clean up the base system idea"....
<hunger> I really hate those errors visible when usplash is disabled.
<Serega> hiya!
 * hunger wonders which account is needed to access brainstorm...
<Nightrose> hunger: QA account
<Nightrose> like the one for iso testing
<Nightrose> that is the one i used
<hunger> That is a different one from launchpad, the wiki, mailman and whatnot?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> when you register a new account there it lists all the services you can use it at
<Nightrose> just above the registration form
<hunger> The ubuntu website is so sucky! Launchpad is so annoying and confusing, you need different accounts all over the place, the ubuntu.com site has hardly any info at all.
<Nightrose> there was a wish @ brainstorm for access with open id for everything ;-)
<Nightrose> I think you want to give that a +
<hunger> There are lots of cool sites, but you need to find out about them one by one.
<Nightrose> :P
<hunger> Nightrose: Nope, can't be bothered to create yet another account for yet another system where I'll get ignored;-)
<Nightrose> well I gave all the kubuntu stuff a +
<Nightrose> we need more kubuntu there after all
<Nightrose> at least there is a slight chance it helps
<hunger> If something bothers me enough I'll just write some bugreport in launchpad. At least I have an account for that;-)
<Nightrose> well once you got an account there you can use it for iso testing as well...
<Nightrose> so it is not entirely useless
<hunger> Iso testing is useless to me. I aptitude upgrade;-)
<Nightrose> useless to you... - not useless to kubuntu ;-)
<hunger> Nightrose: Sorry, I just do not care enough anymore to bother. I got work to do and there is lots of more interesting stuff out there to do in my spare time.
<Nightrose> yea sure
<hunger> I do write bugreports (when something annoys me enough), I even try to fix stuff and append patches to those reports, but that is all I am willing to contribute back.
<Nightrose> which is more than a lot of other people do
<hunger> And I do read the bugreports on the stuff I wrote, so that I may help those guys that package it. But that is not "helping ubuntu" but doing the more interesting stuff;-)
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol :P
 * ryanakca wonders how many other distros get spammed
<Hobbsee> the popular ones
<ryanakca> heh
<mhb> good afternoon friend
<mhb> friends
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> hi mhb
<Jucato> looks like someone successfully made a kcron kcm :)
<mhb> Jucato: groovy
<mhb> is it so silent these days?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... silent....
<nosrednaekim> actually, is it too late to change something in the desktop-effect-kde? the descriptions of the different levels need serious help :)
<emonkey> seems like that
<emonkey> .oO(I spoke about the silence)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I hope they still accept bug fixes
<mhb> it's not even March, after all
<nosrednaekim> ok, i'll hurry up and change that then
<nixternal> mornin'
<jpatrick> nixternal: don't worry, we all got killed from OFTC
<Nightrose> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> jpatrick: any idea what that was all about?
<jpatrick> <Ganneff> bug in services turning something into a *@* kline.
<jpatrick> Rock on!
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> Bug 1, OFTC 0
<jpatrick> evenin' nonetheless :)
<nixternal> bug in services == we got hax0red
<jpatrick> yeah, that would explain it...
<jpatrick> heh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57857/
 * nixternal puts the core-dev lu*re into the water and checks to see if they are biting
<mhb> hax0red?
<mhb> aww
<nixternal> ya, I had to 1980s 1337 on it
<mhb> what was hacked again?
<mhb> I'm not sure I follow
<nixternal> nothing probably, but OFTC crashed earlier giving everyone a *@* kline
<nixternal> anyone else experiencing problems with archive.ubuntu.com?
<Nightrose> worksforme
<neversfelde> for me too
<nixternal> now its working
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey
<jpatrick> evening _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey jp
<nixternal> hrmm, there aren't many updates to kde 4.0.2 extragear packages
<nixternal> mostly just strings
<NthDegree> where can I find a list of .patch files used in the Ubuntu Gutsy kernel?
<nixternal> ARGH!
<jpatrick> NthDegree: http://patches.ubuntu.com/
<jpatrick> NthDegree: apt-get source PackageNameYouWant
<NthDegree> jpatrick: it doesn't seem to give me a list of .patch files unless i'm missing something
<NthDegree> just one big clump of a patch
<NthDegree> jpatrick: what i'm meaning to look for are things like the individual patch file ubuntu uses for dazuko or for apparmor for example
<jpatrick> NthDegree: you'll have to fetch the source package then
<NthDegree> i've got the package known as linux-source but that has kernel sources which are already patched right?
<NthDegree> and the sources to kernel-sources are a bunch of linux-meta bits which are just confusing the hell outta me :(
<jpatrick> maybe #ubuntu-kernel could help better?
<NthDegree> ah, didn't know there was such a channel.. thanks =]
<mhb> come on, it's friday night, let's have a flame war!
<Nightrose> is this a regular thing? I must have missed it until now :P
<Nightrose> ok do we go for the usual vi vs emacs? or something more advanced?
<mhb> we could have a "linux is a no good unix"
<mhb> I've heard that a lot of times
<mhb> from the lecturers at "Introduction to UNIX"
<Nightrose> sounds good
<mhb> also
<mhb> is there a command-not-found app for man pages?
<mhb> when I need a man pages I never seem to find one
<Nightrose> we could also do a nice kubuntu vs suse
<mhb> or are command liners not in favour anymore?
<mhb> Nightrose: I would have to know suse
<Nightrose> true
<Nightrose> ok then a kubuntu vs whatever
<mhb> what do you think of that brainstorm think?
<mhb> thing
<mhb> I don't find it very helpful
<mhb> ideas has never been a problem
<Nightrose> well if it helps making these ideas heard then I am all for it
<mhb> have
<Nightrose> just not sure it does help with that
<Nightrose> I really hope though
 * Nightrose voted for all the good kubuntu stuff 
<mhb> I'd vote for
<mhb> * more automation in package management
<mhb> * more automation in configuration tool building
<mhb> * more automation in testing
<mhb> * spending more time code reviewing so the code isn't slow as hell
<mhb> I've never understood how can you people tinker with packaging
<mhb> but that's my very personal opinion
<mhb> I'd be happy if we could just let packaging to the machines
<mhb> and concentrate on bug fixes and coding
<Nightrose> I suppose a lot of people would be happy with that
<mhb> then why aren't they trying to make it reality?
<Nightrose> iDunno
 * Nightrose gets something to eat
<blizzzek> in certain situations, my xserver freezes the system. thist afternoon while playing freeciv, now having amarok frontend open :-/
<ryanakca> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe klipper-kde4 4:4.0.1-0ubuntu6 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ryanakca> among others, that's after running 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<jpatrick> ryanakca: nixternal was experiencing similiar problems earlier
<Riddell> seele: possibly interesting question for you http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/08/02/29/1745230.shtml
<ryanakca> jpatrick: hmm... archive.u.c seems to go into laps of trouble... same thing happened last week.
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get my link to the 2 debdiffs I did for gwenview and polyester?
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, I was getting that earlier as well
 * kwwii makes it back from a very delayed flight
<nixternal> howdy kwwii
<Riddell> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj
<Riddell> kwwii: enjoyed london?
<nixternal> both of those are just minor fixes to close out some bugs
<nixternal> the polyester one might be a good backport candidate
<kwwii> Riddell: oh, package training was *so* much fun
<Riddell> kwwii for MOTU!
<nixternal> +1 :)
<kwwii> and having a flight delayed so that I miss my connection in Zurich (spent 11 hours underway) was the cherry on top of it all
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, trust me, you do not want that (but others at the company do!)
<Riddell> nixternal: uploaded, thanks
<mhb> man, I feel lonely :o)
<mhb> aanyway
<nixternal> Riddell: thank you!
<mhb> Riddell: hi, have you tried fixing any of the jockey-kde bugs?
 * nixternal goes and does some quick chores before getting back to bug destruction
<mhb> hrm.
<nixternal> howdy raphink
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you awake?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: just read the scrollback... seems like some flight delays catched up with you :)
<Riddell> mhb: I've not really look at it at all
 * txwikinger is amused about nixternal's comment to a bug
<Nightrose> txwikinger: the confuzius one? *g*
<nixternal> the one where the guy told me about opening my mouth or something?
<txwikinger> Nightrose: yep
<nixternal> oh that one
<nixternal> lol
<Nightrose> hehe yea that was a good one
<Nightrose> nixternal++
<nosrednaekim> link?
<nixternal> someone used a bug report to document how to compile the kernel for a grub issue or something
<txwikinger> Confuzius confuses many very confused people
<nixternal> I was like, put it on the wiki not here
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: sec
<nixternal> that was for kmahjongg
<txwikinger> yes nixternal
<txwikinger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kdegames/+bug/181152/comments/5
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181152 in kdegames-kde4 "KMahjongg generates non-solvable boards (at least when pressing shuffle)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nixternal> someone in here said "oh so we should add a gnome-mode to kmahjongg"
<Nightrose> right that one
<nixternal> hahaha
<Nightrose> :P
<nosrednaekim> or like a vista mode to Minesweeper (keep the same game next timecause I think I have good short term memory and want to amaze my freinds)
<nixternal> hahahahah
 * Nightrose had quite a few "interesting" bugs today as well when triaging some amarok bugs
<nosrednaekim> !info lmms (hardy)
<ubotu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2529 kB, installed size 6428 kB
<nosrednaekim> !info lmms (gutsy)
<ubotu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2525 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<nosrednaekim> my freind is singing that app's praises right now ^^
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» hahaha....
<nixternal> who's buying dinner?
 * Nightrose votes for blizzzek
<nixternal> I think I am going to make me a Chicken Caeser salda with a bit of wine
<nixternal> ya, I can speeel, salad!
<txwikinger> Yes, we can!
<nixternal> the question is, should I bread and fry the chicken breast a bit or be totally healthy and broil it?
 * nixternal goes for the unhealthy breaded and fried
<txwikinger> deep-fry nixternal
 * txwikinger has lived far too long in the South :D
 * blizzzek does not participate in this terrible consumption
<Nightrose> blizzzek: vegetarian?
<blizzzek> yepp :)
 * nosrednaekim chops off a chicken's neck in front of blizzzek
<Nightrose> oO
 * nosrednaekim sees its only a rubber chicken
<txwikinger> Ain't chicken vegetable?
<blizzzek> txwikinger: it isn't green, is it?
<Nightrose> blizzzek: still paying for dinner for nixternal and me? ;-)
<txwikinger> well.. you can put spinach in the breading
 * txwikinger goes to breed green chicken
<blizzzek> Nightrose: http://www.comics.com/comics/herman/archive/images/herman2008073346229.jpg
<Nightrose> Oo
<blizzzek> enjoy...
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-01
<seele> Riddell: I saw that and almost posted.  Then I remembered it was slashdot and let the trolls answer for me :)
<ryanakca> woah, why does gnome's scim / pannel applet automatically start when you login to KDE4 since the upgrade an hour or so ago? My keyboard keeps on getting switched to Amharic... really annoying.
 * ryanakca digs into it
<nixternal> man, KDE 4 will not stop locking up on amd64 box that I installed using the new kubuntu-kde4 cds
<nixternal> s/KDE\ 4/my\ system/
<nixternal> and there is nothing in the logs either
<ryanakca> hmmm
<ryanakca> nixternal: like, lock up even when you're using a vt?
<nixternal> lock up just looking at it
<ryanakca> heh
<nixternal> and it is random as all hell
<nixternal> I just ran a virtual box session for at least 6 hours and the system doesn't lock up...
<ryanakca> know if anything is hogging all the ressources? maybe log ressource consumption every 10s... then whenever it locks up, reboot and check if/what was hogging everything?
<nixternal> I made a mistake by thinking I could ctrl+alt+backspace in vbox to restart X, but it restarts the systems X, which then locks up
<nixternal> the resources look good
<nixternal> virtualbox is using 100% CPU
<nixternal> hahah, nice
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> 102%
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> my CPU is working overtime
<nixternal> but that only happens when vbox starts up
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» dual core CPU
<ryanakca> lol, so I'm guessing if you killed vbox, it wouldn't lock up?
<nixternal> after that it settles in under 6%
<nosrednaekim> you can go up to 200
<nixternal> that's when the lights start dimming :)
<nosrednaekim> whew..... i'm on Dapper. this seems so stone age :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> and it just locked up
<nixternal> ARGH!
 * nixternal goes back to the KDE 3 install
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: I still have a Dapper shipit CD ኪችኪንግ አሮኡን
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't even have kde 3 disc
<ryanakca> woah, CD kicking around
<nixternal> ኪችኪንግ አሮኡን
<nixternal> what was that?
 * ryanakca curses the gnome crap starting up at KDE4 login. I've never even used it, but it refuses to quit and randomly switches the keyboard to amharic on me
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nosrednaekim> we're gonna see how a dapper to hardy upgrade goes :)
<nixternal> call in the military first
<ryanakca> nixternal: it looks like its amharic characters... and ርርግ!@$#%^&@#$
 * ryanakca curses and tries to figure out why it /refuses/ to quit
<ryanakca> I right click it, -> Quit, and then as soon as I type a character, it opens/appears again
<nixternal> OH NOOOOOOO
<nixternal> I am out of damn blank CDs
<nosrednaekim> live usb key?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> is there a howto that I can use to install from a USB key?
<nosrednaekim> !installusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installusb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. there is.... somewhere
<nixternal> w00t found it
<ryanakca> there :P
<DaSkreech> back again
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: wb :)
<DaSkreech> Thankke :
<nixternal> OH NO!
<nixternal> I can't find a spare 1GB usb stick now
<nixternal> when I am not looking for one, there are 100 in front of me, now I can't find one
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<ryanakca> nixternal: *wonders if that would be a murphy's law*... You always have an abundance of storage media when you don't need it, but always run out when you need it....
<nixternal> I found some blank CDs
<nixternal> I had 2 stacks of 100 that I got for xmas, and now I have like 10 at the most
<nixternal> I found my usb keys
<nixternal> I forgot I put them in a case a few weeks back when cleaning up my work area
<nixternal> hrmm, downloading Kubuntu Hardy alternate at 8k/s isn't going to cut it
<nareshov> What's the package's name which contains the default wallpaper for kde3 on hardy?
<nixternal> the Internet gods are against me tonight
<ryanakca> nareshov: kubuntu-default-settings iirc
<nixternal> yup
<nareshov> k
<nosrednaekim> !info kubuntu-default-artwork (hardy)
<nareshov> btw, how do I move to hardy from gutsy using adept?
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-default-artwork does not exist in hardy
<nareshov> I remember someone telling me to do that instead of the traditional '%s/gutsy/hardy/' on sources.list && dist-upgrade
<ryanakca> nareshov: for the record, I always do the traditional s/gutsy/hardy/g && apt-get update && aptitude dist-upgrade ... but its recommended to do the upgrade with Adept. Don't know how though :)
<ryanakca> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ryanakca> nareshov: ^^
<nixternal> grr, and there aren't any Hardy mirrors
 * ryanakca doesn't think he's used adept more than a dozen times... *wonders if its any better than it was*
<nosrednaekim> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<nosrednaekim> bleh
 * nixternal checks Windows partition to see if there is still a hardy iso image
<DaSkreech> Windows sucks
<nixternal> ahhh damn
<nosrednaekim> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> I have a hardy-alternate-i386 but not an amd64
<nixternal> time to check bittorrent and see if I can get a decent speed...if I am lucky there might be 2 seeders
<nixternal> 1 freakin' seeder
<nixternal> BAH!
<ScottK2> ryanakca: It's not.
<nixternal> there we go, 700+ K
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I know same thing for me was like 12 for a while then suddenly jumped waaay up
<ryanakca> nixternal: ooh, free money? :P
<ryanakca> ScottK2: heh
<DaSkreech> and that's my call to install KDE4
<nixternal> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-ap-anti-spam-law,0,1597403.story
<nixternal> ahh ya, 1 down millions more to go
<nixternal> my god, brainstorm.ubuntu.com is the new cesspool of etardation
<nixternal> interesting to see all of the Kubuntu ideas being shot down in rank
<alteroo> nixternal: Ok It froze again
<alteroo> 7 times :0
<nixternal> wth
<alteroo> I sshed in from before :)
<nixternal> skreech? :p
<alteroo> so I can watch it now
<alteroo> Yeah
<alteroo> It froze while I was talking to you
<nixternal> I was wondering why you quit talking to me
<alteroo> Xorg is using 99.1 % of the CPU
<nixternal> that is awesome!
<nixternal> VBox was using 102% of mine today
<nixternal> until you hit 102% or higher, you aren't in my crash league :p
<alteroo> nixternal: can you kill vbox?
<nixternal> it locks up to where only one of the 2 buttons on the front of the PC work
<alteroo> Yeah that's me
<alteroo> I'm sshed in now and I can run commands
<alteroo> but on the actual machine only the power button works
<alteroo> mouse keyboard all lights even the HDD light has stopped
<alteroo> So any ideas on how to get Xorg to stop taking up so much CPU?
<nixternal> if (pc->getDE() == 'KDE' && pc->getDEVer() >= 4 && pc->getUserName() == 'nixternal') { pc->setLock(); }
<nixternal> that is how I feel
<nixternal> err, that logic isn't correct
<alteroo> rand() ; Lock ()
<alteroo> ^^^^ that would be me
<nixternal> forgot AMD64, and I forgot pc->installFrom() == 'kubuntu-kde4*.iso' :p
<alteroo> But enough about you I'm far more interesting :)
<nixternal> lol
<alteroo> I wonder If I could renice it
<nixternal> forget about you, I have a chicken caeser salad in the fridge screaming for part 2
<alteroo> we came not to braise caeser but to cherry him
<alteroo> ok renicing it made it take more CPU
<ScottK2> I think I may have the KDE3 user management bug figured out.
<ScottK2> or not ...
<hunger> Since upgrading to kde 3.5.9 konqui got really unstalble:-(
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<blizzzek> is there somewhere a pykde channel or something? #pykde is empty, actually
<jpatrick> blizzzek: maybe #kde-devel can help?
<blizzzek> jpatrick: maybe, ty :)
<Jucato> !ask | blizzzek
<ubotu> blizzzek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> (sorry couldn't help echoing pinotree :P)
<blizzzek> Jucato: i do not want to ask questions in the wrong place, that's why i thought to ask that first of all
<Jucato> yeah, just kidding about that :)
<Jucato> (but you don't trust jpatrick? :P)
<jpatrick> aww :-(
<blizzzek> sure i trust him...
<blizzzek> ...but we have the saying "vorsicht ist die mutter der porzellankiste" or so, but dunno how to say that in englisch
<Nightrose> Riddell, nixternal, apachelogger: I promissed to get the crossdistro mailinglist done - waited for it for a long time and never got a reply... - now it is done but I never got any mail about it and just stumbled upon it by chance a few minutes ago
<Nightrose> Riddell, nixternal, apachelogger: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/distributions
<Nightrose> nixternal: you had a list of people to contact at other distros right? can you do that now?
 * Nightrose grummles @ fdo
 * Nightrose ponders blogging about it
<nosrednaekim> when in doubt... blog!
<jpatrick> Jucato, blizzzek: you can always /whois me for trust :p
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: ;-)
<Jucato> jpatrick: I don't trust you, no matter /whois you are :P
<Jucato> j/k
 * blizzzek does not trust /whois either^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Hi, looks like there is a problem with umbrello in KDE4. The GUI looks pretty broken. Is this a known problem?
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x» i'd ask in kde-devel
<xRaich[o]2x> Ok, let's see if they'll send me back ;)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<Nightrose> ok blogged
<Nightrose> :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jpatrick> hallo emonkey
<emonkey> hi jpatrick
<ScottK2> I just uploaded pykdeextensions with the libpythonize0 deb on python-dev added back (again).  This should solve the user management problems we've been having.
 * yuriy frowns at the xrandr configuration posts, assuming this isn't going into guidance-backends
<nareshov> Does the screen-configuration utility work at all? I've had NO luck with my laptop + extra LCD >_>
<yuriy> nareshov: displayconfig? not that i know of, but i haven't tested in a while :(
<nixternal> ScottK2: do we have a FFe for KDE 4 stuff?
<yuriy> uhoh, i tried kde4's display kcm
<nixternal> not good?
<yuriy> nixternal: kwin crashed and now i have a blank screen with some garbled stuff
<yuriy> anybody know how to log out blind w/ keyboard?
<nosrednaekim> yuriy» ctrl+alt+delete.... enter
<nosrednaekim> (in KDE4)
<yuriy> well strangely enough, that made my screen come back
<yuriy> or that could have been that kwin finally restarted (i accidentally used kwin3 though)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nixternal> Nightrose: oops, I just noticed you posted the mailing list on your blog for the KDE planet...oops, oh well, 2x == love :p
<yuriy> ok, time to test this kde4 cd thing
<ryanakca> rawr! that bleepety bleep GNOME SCIM start without me wanting you to, restart even though you've been kill -9'd, switch my keyboard to amharic utility doesn't want to go away
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca» wipe gnome:)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: I'm on the verge of doing that.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: /mode nosrednaekim +i
<nosrednaekim> whats that do?
<jpatrick> !modes | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ryanakca> makes you invisible iirc
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: makes you invisible so people who whois you don't see your channels, unless they're in them
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick» haha... I don't care if peoplewant to follow me around
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: it can be a nuisance sometimes tho ;)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: you might already have it on.... go     /mode nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I just turned it off
 * ryanakca wonders how long ubuntu youth has been around
<jpatrick> ryanakca: couple of months
<ryanakca> jpatrick: heh, november
 * ryanakca wonders if jenda is really a bot that idles on every channel
<jpatrick>  /whois jenda
<jpatrick> don't think so
<ryanakca> he/she has +i on
<ryanakca> hmm... couldn't ubuntu-youth be an open team?
<jpatrick> ry	Menza said CoC - limit
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ah, yes, sorry
<jpatrick> ryanakca: not my choice but...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping ? :)
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: haha
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: what ? :D
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: I've been trying to get hold of him for the entire day
<jpatrick> !weekend | (maybe, _StefanS_)
<ubotu> (maybe, _StefanS_): It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<steveire> nixternal: ping?
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: thanks, but I we agreed to meet up during the weekend
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: ah, cool
<yuriy> ok i'm trying the kde4 live cd and it's dropping me to busybox, saying hdc: drive not ready for command
<yuriy> hmm disk seems good
<fdoving> anyone have akonadi running on hardy with mysql-server-5.0 ?
<yuriy> same thing with alpha 5 i386. i guess hardy doesn't like my desktop hardware
<yuriy> ah, bug 181561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181561 in linux "Hardy alpha 2/3/4 daily-live i386 don't boot" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<ebrahim> Hi all. Please add http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/478/ to http://kubuntu.org
<ebrahim> Any of kubuntu.org webmasters here?
<jpatrick> ebrahim: we already have that kind of support (shipit, web hosting, etc)
<ebrahim> jpatrick, don't joke about having as much resources (e.g developers) as Ubuntu/Gnome!
<jpatrick> ebrahim: we may be small, but powerful!
<ebrahim> jpatrick, of course, but what does jriddel say about that?!
<jpatrick> ebrahim: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3256
<ebrahim> jpatrick, I've read that
<jpatrick> ebrahim: well, I can't see it coming onto kubuntu.org...
 * ebrahim was disconnected and didn't get your responses
<jpatrick> < jpatrick> ebrahim: well, I can't see it coming onto kubuntu.org...
<ebrahim> Riddell, what about you?! ^^^
<ebrahim> jpatrick, this is what Ubuntu has done to KDE for years!
<jpatrick> !weekend > ebrahim
<ebrahim> Ubuntu seems to be on weekend whenever KDE is mentioned
<apachelogger> ebrahim: Ubuntu does support KDE the way it supports gnome
<apachelogger> everyone saying something different is insulting the peeps in here IMHO
<ebrahim> apachelogger, I'm not new to Ubuntu ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger++
<ScottK> nixternal: If it's just bugfixes no FFe needed.  It might make sense to write a standing one just in case.
<jpatrick> ebrahim: you know Canonical is sponsering a bunch of us for the Ubuntu Developer summit?
<ebrahim> jpatrick, yes
<jpatrick> ebrahim: good
<nixternal> ScottK: what I did was file a bug with the upstream changelog, and then closed it with the debian/changelog like it says to do on the FFe page for a paper trail
<ScottK> nixternal: That's great.
<nixternal> yakuake-kde4...it was nothing but bug fixes
<nixternal> went from ~beta to stable
<ebrahim> good time friends
<ebrahim> and good bye!
<jpatrick> (finally)
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> I wish I had ops, that was ridiculous
<jpatrick> so do I, but..
<jpatrick> we rock, that's the buttom line :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> at least nixternal does :P
<apachelogger> not sure about jpatrick
<apachelogger> rock ftw!
 * jpatrick hugs apachelogger back
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger is pretty close to a neon build with the all new script
<ryanakca> heh, unprofessional website. I'm guessing he isn't aware of the plan for the new website?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: he didn't say anything about the webiste apart from posting a link there :p
<ryanakca> jpatrick: I was quoting the link he pasted "And it shows. Kubuntu web site looks quite poor and unprofessional compared to ubuntu"... oh well :)
<nixternal> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/478/
<nixternal> there, now I added my response that hocus pocus
<jpatrick> ryanakca: ah, I did not read all the posts
<ryanakca> jpatrick: nah, it was in the "idea" description
<ryanakca> ++nixternal
<jpatrick> nixternal->boostKarma(500);
<nixternal> careful, my karma is 0, don't want a divide by zero error :p
<nixternal> even if you are adding :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I see you are channelling jono's BS now.
<ScottK> There's only one person different in the level of support for Kubuntu versus Ubuntu is complete hogwash.
<nixternal> ScottK: it is true though
<ScottK> Who are the two people you count as the only one's working on Gnome?
<nixternal> have no idea, but somebody else told me, not Jono, since I don't think he likes me much
<ScottK> OK.  That's basically a quote from jono's blog that really didn't hold up very well.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I did not realize that, or I totally forgot about that
 * jpatrick notes that jono hangs out in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu
<nixternal> even if we had another paid developer, we are still 50+ community members shy
<jpatrick> ah, he does now..
 * apachelogger would be happy with some server to run uploads from :)
<ScottK> nixternal: There's a significant difference between the level of support that Ubuntu gets versus Kubuntu and trying to pretend there isn't doesn't help anyone.
<nixternal> and it doesn't help anyone to think differently either
<nixternal> people who bitch aren't working and helping, so I turn on my fan to block their hot air
<nareshov> hehe
<ScottK> That's fine.  I thought the 2nd half of what you wrote was very good.
<nixternal> I think I stole that line from Comedy Central
<nixternal> hopefully next month my big talk and board talk with Bruce Perens and John Hall can spark up some interest
<nixternal> if it doesn't, I am switching to Ubuntu! :p
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOO
<nixternal> hahaha, my buddy who is a Slackware dev said "come back to Slackware, we don't have people bitching about support"
<jpatrick> yes, but does the term exist to them?
<nixternal> haha, exactly
<nixternal> he said "if people don't like Slackware, who cares, there are other distros to bottle feed them"
<nixternal> hahahahaha, I can't believe that attitude has made them survive this long
<ScottK> nixternal: One of the really odd things between Ubuntu and Debian is that the Ubuntu CoC says I have to be nice, but the Debian Social Contract says I have to care about users.
<nixternal> heh, good point
<blizzzek> so what is the nice way to say "i don't care about you"? ^^
<blizzzek> m, that's not funny, forget about that
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Mine goes along the lines of: "I've fixed the bugs that really annoyed me.  If you would like some help getting involved in development so you can do the same, let me know.  I'll be glad to help."
<nixternal> ScottK: I like that!
<ScottK> It's positive and nice (totally CoC compliant), but adds up to if you don't like it, fix it yourself.
<yuriy> why is this GTK scim applet starting up on login
<jpatrick> yuriy: I think ryanakca was asking about that earlier on
<nareshov> there should be a file in ~/.xinput.d/ , install skim and replace scim with skim
<yuriy> nareshov: i have no such file/directory
<nareshov> install im-switch
<yuriy> also i don't want/need skim/scim at all
<nareshov> oh
<nareshov> press ctrl+space
<nareshov> heh
<yuriy> i guess it probably got installed with pidgin
<fdoving> man, apparmor is a pain.
<ScottK2> Yes, but sitting next to SE Linux, apparmor is pure beauty and simplicity.
<fdoving> it still is a pain.
<fdoving> try to make it allow running mysql as a user, with datadir, socket and config in your homedir. (like akonadi does).
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-02
<ryanakca> yuriy_: I have the same problem!
<ryanakca> I want to skim to die, but removing / uninstalling it makes KDE4 hang when you log in.
<ryanakca> yuriy_: it also insists on starting up moments after I go killall -9 `ps aux | grep scim | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $11 }'`
<yuriy_> ryanakca: nareshov's suggestion worked for me. install skim and im-switch, remove scim.  I don't think i actually did anything else, and i don't have skim running
<nareshov> both of you aren't logged into English desktops, that's why scim starts up by default
<yuriy> nareshov: well, yeah, i guess it's part of my other problem. something i did seems to have unset the locale
<yuriy> i don't know how to set it manually and the gui tools don't seem to do it
<yuriy> qt-language-selector --mode select shows nothing, an empty list
<nareshov> dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<yuriy> nareshov: thanks i think that did it
<nareshov> np
<nosrednaekim> yuriy» hey..... I think they are putting the KDE3 system settings on there for the kde3 settings modules such as the displayconfig and the mountconfig
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe no prob @ planet
<Nightrose> the more promo the better ;-)
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: those aren't the ones that are in there, i guess i should have listed them
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: it's a couple keyboard settings ones and a couple window management ones
<nixternal> I am so bored right now building KDE trunk/
<yuriy> and in any case, they shouldn't be in lost+found
<nosrednaekim> yuriy» hum, yeah, cause I immediately though of those (which made seinse to me)
<nixternal> I need to get our decibel package fixed because for some reason there was a crack sync from Debian
<ScottK> I think I got the last of the Kubuntu specific Alpha-6 bugs done.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> did you get the kdesudo upload?
<ScottK> No.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> I did just upload skim though.
<Nightrose> nixternal: yay @ us for getting the subscriber count to the list from 8 this morning to 47 right now :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you know why Tonio didn't upload it?
<Nightrose> correction: 50
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nope
<Hobbsee> that's why i milestoned
<ScottK> OK.  Well there's no draft package there either, so I don't know what we can do except wait for Tonio.
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose» plenty of people from other distros?
<ScottK> Unless someone else wants to do it.
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: seems so yea
<ScottK> Other than that, the user config failure and the skim FTBFS were the only Kubuntu ones I saw.
<nosrednaekim> when is alpha 6?
<nixternal> while (world != end) { decibel->kickAss(nixternal); }
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: free is thursday, so a couple of days after that I would guess
<Jucato> while (1) all.kickAss(nixternal);
 * Jucato thinks the {} might be unnecessary..
<nixternal> actually no
<nixternal> err, ya
<nixternal> read that as 'might be necessary'
 * Nightrose snoozes
<Jucato> :P
<Nightrose> nini :)
<nixternal> k'nite
<Jucato> g'night nixternal
<nosrednaekim> I hope Riddell updated desktop-effects-kde, it was seriously screwed up before.
<nixternal> actually, the way to do the cheater while, or heartbeat, is 'while (true)
<nixternal> I am not going to sleep, Nightrose is
<Jucato> ah right...it's C++;
<nixternal> heck it is only 21:05 here
<Jucato> oh sorry. good night Nightrose! :)
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> but it is 4 am here :P
<Nightrose> afk
<Jucato> brunch here
<nixternal> jeesh you geek :)
<Jucato> laters :)
<nixternal> only geeks stay up that late :p
 * nixternal goes and finds the girl scout cookies
<nixternal> you know, the US might have a screwed up government, but we have something the world only wishes they had
<nosrednaekim> hum.... this guy has a decent point https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta/+bug/197404
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197404 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Kubuntu-kde4 application integration" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> Girl Scout Samoas Cookies!
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: no not really, past the title
 * yuriy checks if that's the one that wants gtk apps
<nosrednaekim> yuriy» yeah
<nosrednaekim> same one.
<nosrednaekim> well, I agree that kde4 and gtk look far better than kde4 and kde3
<nixternal> (Konsole crashes dbus for some reason (I'm on amd64))
<nixternal> I think that was part of my freeze issue
<nosrednaekim> that we should replace things with the gtk programs...no.
<nixternal> it only occurred I figured out when Konsole or Yakuake was open
<yuriy> he has a few bugs like that in there
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» yeah, some other guy was complaing about that... nice to know what it is
<yuriy> it is a nice screenshot though
<yuriy> we should get that gtk engine in by default
<nosrednaekim> yeah....i'm grabbing that thing immediately :)
<nixternal> actually, we just need the qt4 theme, we don't even need to use that gtk-qt4 utility
<nixternal> and it only works on some gtk apps, not all
<nixternal> at least I couldn't get it work on gimp
<nixternal> I marked the bug as Triaged/Wishlist btw
<nixternal> and then asked if he got the theme working with gimp :)
<nixternal> also note that the CD images aren't finished yet and still have some tweaking to go I believe
<nosrednaekim> heh..... I downloaded that theme... any idea where it should be un-tarred to?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» do you need to have some special priveledges to mak things as wishlist, etc?I can't do it.
<nixternal> I think you have to be a dev or on the bugsquad
<nixternal> dev as in motu, core-dev, and/or qa
<nixternal> maybe it is qa
<nixternal> let me see if brian is around
<nosrednaekim> ah....ok
<yuriy> ok i'm a little confused how to get this thing to work
<yuriy> and what the program is for
<nosrednaekim> which thing?
<yuriy> the qt4-gtk theme
<nosrednaekim> oh.. the actual program? I couldn't figure it out either
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugControl
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: i think it's supposed to change the gtk theme for you, but it doesn't seem to work
<nixternal> it doesn't work, that is why you can't figure it out...I mean it does, but you never know because it is so poorly written
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» how do you set the gtk theme maually then?
<nixternal> yuriy: there is a directory to install the qt4 theme to
<nixternal> you need to install the qt4 theme that is on kde-look first and then run the gtk-qt4 thing
<nixternal> you do need it actually I think..I can't remember if I got the theme to work by setting up the gtk stuff in systemsettings-kde3
 * nixternal goes for a cookie :)
<yuriy> ok if i understand correctly, the program generates a gtk theme from your kde theme/color scheme
<yuriy> is that what gtk-engine-qt does too?
<nosrednaekim> thanks nixternal, reading that now..... I am no where nearly as involved with bugs as I should be.
<nosrednaekim> haha... what is a "long" second? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/197254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197254 in pidgin "pidgin often freezes for long seconds" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> yuriy: that exists?  neat!
<nosrednaekim> I think he meant for kde3
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i was referring to the kde3 one, but it looks like somebody made something similar for kde4 which we are discussing: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=74689&forumpage=2
 * Hobbsee drools
<Hobbsee> that's one of my problems against switching back to kde4
<nixternal> gtk apps look like crap with gtk, so don't install them! :p
<yuriy> hmm it did some funky stuff to firefox and doesn't seem to work at all for pidgin
<Hobbsee> i don't mind them.  wiht the right theme, they look like kde used to.
<nixternal> yuriy: ya, I only noticed it work for firefox, it didn't work with gimp either
<Hobbsee> well, kinda like it still does, for kde3.
<nosrednaekim> can't even figure out how to compile the stupid thing...
<yuriy> i used the binary
<nosrednaekim> amd64 <_<
<yuriy> heh, me too, it runs
<nosrednaekim> not for me... it complains about missing libraries or something
<yuriy> huh, i can't even extract the source
<nosrednaekim> bleh w/e... I only use Firefox....
 * nosrednaekim goes to bed
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ping
<toma> Riddell: ping
<mhb> there's some very nasty memory leak in kopete
<mhb> in the current hardy one
<mhb> just after launch, it eats all the CPU and starts allocating memory wildly
<Nightrose> nixternal: *lol* yea I think there is no doubt about the geek thing :P though I went to a house warming party of a friend this time and got to bed that late because of this
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Pong
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm headed out for several hours and will read your response when I get back (insert the usual contentless ping kvetching here).
<sboden> Is there a trick for patches you make yourself for defects in launchpad to be committed somehow ... via REVU, ...?
<Nightrose> patches for launchpad?
<Nightrose> probably #launchpad
<sboden> I added a few over there, but I see little follow action
<jpatrick> Jucato: eddieftw was looking for you earlier
<apachelogger> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/03/kickoff-improvements.html
 * nosrednaekim <3 the inability of linux multimedia.... I can't watch screen casts, and pictures work just fine :)
<steveire> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> steveire: pong?
 * nixternal is loving the KDE 4 from trunk/ BIG time!
 * nixternal has a small plasma panel now, soon will have some dashboard widgets, webkit love, and then some
<nixternal> and you can make your desktop snow! :p
<steveire> Hi, I was wondering about the edits to the kde4/kubuntu page regarding lib{un}gif. Why is it the kubuntu users should use libgif? Is it something everyone should use?
<hunger> nixternal: Does not work for me:-/ No plasma is showing up.
<steveire> The page is inconsistent now.
<steveire> can someone confirm a bug for me? It's a toolbar bug in kolourpaint and kjots(though not committed yet). Launch kolourpaint and enable the text toolbar. Close and open the app a few times and watch the text toolbar move left, taking space from the main toolbar. This doesn't happen when the main toolbar is on the right of the text toolbar to begin with.
<steveire> That's kde4 by the way. It happens in trunk, not sure about branch.
<nixternal> steveire: we migrated away from libungif4 to libgif a month or so back
<steveire> Is 'we' kde or kubuntu?
<nixternal> kubuntu
<nixternal> I don't know if Debian changed or not
 * nixternal looks in debian svn
<hunger> steveire: libungif was necessary since libgif had patent issues. THey provide the same API, with libungif removing the patented stuff.
<steveire> I think the cmake response asks for libungif. When you say migrated do you mean libungif is not in hardy?
<hunger> steveire: The patent is no longer relevant, so the libgif can get used now.
<nixternal> actually, every instance of libungif on that wiki page should be changed to libgif, as Debian converted as well
<hunger> steveire: They are drop-in replacements of each other. Use whatever you prefer.
<steveire> OK, I'll fix the page a bit. nixternal, yeah, that's what I mean
<nixternal> exactly what I was going to say hunger
<steveire> Does anyone know why libpam is needed. It was added by anon without commen
<steveire> t
<nixternal> libpam0g-dev is needed for workspace
<steveire> nixternal: Is it required/optional?
<nixternal> required
<steveire> I've not recompiled in a while. I'll  try this evening. Can anyone try my toolbar bug?
<nixternal> I would but my system just locked up
<nixternal> the fglrx driver we have sucks in hardy btw
<nixternal> you can't use any type of konsole/yakuake w/o the system locking up
<nixternal> even from svn build
<steveire> heh. My new laptop has intel graphics. They've worked fine. Funnily enough the intel wireless is tempermental.
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<steveire> nixternal: I also removed your note for kubuntu users to use libgif. It's all libgif now.
<nixternal> groovy steveire
<nixternal> bryce is the x guy right?
<mhb> right
<kwwii> well, he is still a man, but he does handle the problems well
<nixternal> by chance, is anyone using fglrx with hardy?
<ScottK> Note to self: Install the updated version of the package before testing to see if the fix worked.
<nixternal> steveire: when I had the text toolbar and close, when I restart kolourpaint, the toolbar isn't there anymore
<nixternal> ScottK: I know the feeling
<steveire> nixternal: enable the toolbar, save a file and reopen
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> steveire: my toolbar isn't staying
<steveire> nixternal: Drifting left?
<steveire> Oh, you mean disappearing
<nixternal> ya, totally gone
<nixternal> it isn't remembering its setting for some reason, this is a trunk build from this morning too
<steveire> Try adding text to a file before saving and closing.
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> ok, that saved it..now I should open/close it a couple of times and it should drift to the left you say?
<steveire> Should do,
<nixternal> steveire: oh ya, it is drifting to the left
<steveire> nixternal: Cheers.
<nixternal> took me a few times to actually notice the drift cuz it wasn't a big one
<nixternal> and that is with the latest branch checkout
<steveire> Yeah, the main toolbar starts to hide itself.
<steveire> What's the most meaningful place for a bug about that?
<nixternal> kcolourpaint I would guess unless it happens in other apps
<santiago-ve> nixternal, the next meeting its on march 8th?
<nixternal> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 05 Mar 07:00: Platform Team | 08 Mar 11:00: Kubuntu Developers
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> 11:00 UTC == sleep for me :)
<jjesse> hrmmm need to get started on my 5 for a day
<jjesse> what time is 11 UTC
<jjesse> for you nixternal
 * jjesse is too easy too look it up
<nixternal> jjesse: come on, -1 from you :p
<jjesse> nixternal: i didn't see what time you said it was
<Riddell> neversfelde: pong
<neversfelde> hi Riddell
<neversfelde> we sold 4 of these terrible green! tshirts at our booth in Chemnitz
<nixternal> 11:00 UTC == 05:00 here until the hours jump forward an hour this month
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> hrmmm that's way too early for me then :)
<jjesse> actually i have two 5:30 am flights this week :(
<nixternal> that is definitely way to early :)
<nixternal> anything prior to 12:00 is to early for me :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: : I do not know where to send the money?
<nixternal> neversfelde: send it to me :p
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> I wonder if it is possible to reinvest it in another kubuntu rollup poster?
<Riddell> neversfelde: the green/blue ones from seaLne?
<neversfelde> sending this poster costs about 20 euro each time and a new one will be at 80 euro
<neversfelde> Riddell: I do not remember who send them to FroSCOn last summer
<Riddell> neversfelde: money from those t-shirts needs to go to seaLne
<Riddell> neversfelde: if you need another kubuntu poster give me a justification and a quote and I can quite likely get Canonical to pay for it
<neversfelde> would be great, I will talk to Czessi about this, he knows where to get one
<neversfelde> seaLne: are you around?
<seaLne> lo
<neversfelde> hi
<neversfelde> we sold 4 green tshirts, each one for 15 euro
<seaLne> Riddell: there is alos the big kubuntu banner from akademy2006
<neversfelde> Riddell told me to send the money to you?
<seaLne> hmmf they are blue
<neversfelde> no, they are green ;)
<seaLne> how many did you have i can't remember
<neversfelde> I think 4 was all, but I was not in Chemnitz
<seaLne> sounds like a possible number
<seaLne> Riddell: if you are getting another poster stand thing can you see if you can get replacement plastic bits for the top? one is missing from a kde stand
<Riddell> seaLne: mm, good idea
<seaLne> and nearly lost another at fosdem
<seaLne> neversfelde: i'm in no great rush for the money if you are likely to see Riddell or myself in the next few months handing over in person would probably be simplest
<neversfelde> are you at Linux Tag in Berlin?
<seaLne> nope
<seaLne> coming to akademy?
<neversfelde> no :(
<neversfelde> probably apachelogger?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: I am going to be at linuxtag and akademy
<apachelogger> I dunno yet
<neversfelde> Nightrose: great
<neversfelde> I will send the money to you?
<neversfelde> or Czessi will give it to you in Berlin
<Nightrose> czessi can send it to me before akademy
<Nightrose> I think that is best
<neversfelde> ok, I will tell him
<Nightrose> k
<ScottK2> I remember that Riddell talked with some of the Debian KDE developers about coming to UDS.  Does anyone know if any are coming?
<ScottK2> I'd like to work on a Debian/Kubuntu KDE4 packaging alignment spec, but if they aren't going to be there, that's probably not the best venue.
<nixternal> KTurtle is addicting
 * robotgeek looks
<Trigger7> ScottK: i don't know about any plans. i can just talk about me, but i'll be in china in june, so i have to hold my money together ;)
<ScottK> Trigger7: OK.  I can ask in #debian-qt-kde too.  I was hoping someone would come so we could sit down in the same room and get things aligned (or at least understand where the differences are and if they make sense).
<Trigger7> feel free to ask. maybe there are plans i don't know about...
 * ScottK is about to head out for a bit, so I'll ask later.
<blizzzek> mhm, in kde-devel was no answer, forgive me, but: i saved my application icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/ as $appname.svg. in kde3 it seems to work, but not in kde4 (it is neither displayed in the taskbar nor in the window). i apply it via self.setWindowIcon(kdeui.KIcon(self.icon)) (python) do i do something wrong? if so, what?
<toma> ping Riddell
<toma> or nixternal
<nixternal> toma: pong
<toma> nixternal: hi, i've a problem with hardy
<toma> nixternal: or rather akonadi
<nixternal> what's up with it?
<toma> nixternal: akonadi launches a mysqld with sepearated dababases and settings in ~/.local
<toma> nixternal: now it looks like apparmor is preventing that launch
<toma> nixternal: any idea how we can tackle that?
<nixternal> you build kdepim from svn?
<toma> nixternal: yeah
<fdoving> toma: hi,  i actually reported a bug about that yesterday. - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/197476
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197476 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "akonadi  does not work with the apparmor rules introduced for /usr/sbin/mysqld on hardy." [Undecided,New]
<toma> nixternal: but it will become a problem when you are going to create packages for kdepim
<nixternal> ya, I was going to say fdoving filed a bug I think on it :)
<toma> fdoving: ah great
<nixternal> I knew the issue sounded familiar...started search LP..thanks fdoving for speaking up on that one
<toma> nixternal: i trust you guys are going to fix it for the 4.1 packages, but i'm worried about users that will try svn
<fdoving> not sure how stupid apparmor is, but one could probably just make a hardlink to /usr/sbin/mysqld with some other name.
<toma> nixternal: especially since there is no error message
<nixternal> put up a blog post letting the users know maybe?
<fdoving> to work around modifying the mysql-package.
<nixternal> or put a note up on techbase for those reading that for building svn
<nixternal> I was just getting ready to build mailody and play with akonadi too
<toma> nixternal: cool
<nixternal> now that I removed that stupid fglrx driver
<nixternal> I just noticed to with svn, using the free ati/r300/radeon driver works great, except for one little quirk now
<nixternal> on our packages, the r300 driver and composite is a nightmare
<toma> fdoving: blog sounds interesting
<fdoving> toma: yep. 'APPARMOR SUX.' :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<toma> but i rather have a solution in hardy before it is released
<nixternal> at least I don't get the apparmor messages anymore during boot up
<nixternal> probably need to poke the apparmor/security people and get them on it
<fdoving> poke the mysql-guys first.
<fdoving> they introduced the rules in their package.
<nosrednaekim> is the ufw the same thing as apparmor?
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: no, ufw is a firewall.
<fdoving>  apparmor is something more similar to SE Linux.
<nosrednaekim> ah.ok
<fdoving> one can define rules for which directories/files a binary can access.. etc.
<toma> nixternal: great
<fdoving> type of access, write, append, read, link, lock, etc. and some network stuff too, but i didn't read up on that. i just disabled the annoying thing. :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I need to read up on it as well
<nixternal> probably cause a lot of bugs to just disappear :)
<fdoving> you find the rules in /etc/apparmor.d/ - man apparmor.d for instructions on how to modify/write rules :)
<fdoving> that is 'man apparmor.d' to be clear.
<hunger> How do I get rid of that damn skim thingy that was recently introduced?
<fdoving> bbl, i'm in the middle of baking breads.
<hunger> It keeps switching to random input methods:-(
<nosrednaekim> hunger» talk to ryanacka
<nixternal> haha, everyone is having that issue
 * hunger removed every deb matching *scim*.
<hunger> ... and *skim*
<nixternal> I think it only affects those who don't use 'en'
<hunger> nixternal: Why use en.
<hunger> nixternal: Why should I waste RAM on scim anyway?
<hunger> The good thing is that nothing important depends on scim or skim.
<nixternal> I am not even familiar with scim/skim all that much...except for people complaining about the random input stuff
<nixternal> yesterday someone was typing and all of a sudden I guess scim/skim switched to arabic on them and you could see it in irssi..it was kind of funny I have to admit
<nosrednaekim> haha
<hunger> nixternal: I had that as well... I had to kill the X session to get out of that mode.
<jjesse> intersting on the alpha release of kde4 hardy and also on the last alpha of kde3 my network card isn't detected
<jjesse> my wireless network card isn't
<nixternal> jjesse: that is because the new Ubuntu plan is to force you to go and buy a new one :p
<jjesse> awesome what a great plan
<nixternal> hahahaha
<jjesse> at least my audio is detected
<nosrednaekim> Canonical has some for sale BTW...
<jjesse> what information should i grab to start troubleshooting this?
<nosrednaekim> iwconfig and lshw
<jjesse> ok, cool the live cd didn't detect it, wonder if the install will?
<nosrednaekim> usually it can be forced to :)
<nixternal> jjesse: ahh, I noticed the same thing with the Live CD, and after installation it was fine
<jjesse> nixternal: hopefully that's the case
<jjesse> i'm working w/ a bunch of laptops this week, all dell latitude d830s :)
<nixternal> ahh, you just using the LiveCD to get your Kubuntu love in? )
<jjesse> nixternal: no i'm looking to reload my main laptop to hardy kde4 and i have all of work's training laptops that are the same model to mine
<nixternal> as long as you don't have to use the fglrx drivers, all is well :)
<nosrednaekim> I'm gonna load hardy and force those drivers to work....
<fdoving> i guess the intel drivers in hardy sux too, my X freezes on every logout, i've tried kdm, gdm, and plain startx. freezes on logout. hardy does not look promising so far, in my eyes that is.
<nixternal> fdoving: I have the 945 chipset and the Intel drivers have been a charm..I have heard of some issues with Intel's newer chipsets
<ScottK> Hmmm.  I've got Gutsy on a Dell D430 laptop and that installed flawlessly.
<nixternal> ScottK: we are talking Hardy, LTS, standing for LoTS of bugs
<fdoving> nixternal: i hve the 954 too, but still freezes on every logout with hardy. gusty works fine of course.
<fdoving> 945 that is.
<nixternal> hrmm, I just had that issue with the fglrx drivers and I removed them on my desktop and went back to the free drivers, which work great with trunk/
<ScottK> Hmmm.   I'm wondering how Lenny's going ...
<nosrednaekim> fdoving» do you have kdm to restart X on logout? that fixes that usually
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: i haven't changed any kdm config at all. except removed the userlist.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: but it happens with gdm too, and plain startx.
<nixternal> ScottK: not to shabby, I have been using my Lenny/testing on my debian box and it has been great
<nosrednaekim> oh... plain startx?then thats probably not it.
<ScottK> nixternal: If they decide to stick with 3.5.x for Lenny, I'm seriously thinking about switching.
<fdoving> yeah, i have just stopped logging out for now. rebooting instead.
<ScottK> OTOH, KDE 4.1 may totally stun me.
<nixternal> ScottK: I have to say the current trunk build of KDE 4 is quite nice
<nixternal> functionality is really catching up
<ScottK> Hows kdepim?
<nixternal> I have a nice small plasma panel, customized plasma theme
<nixternal> kdepim is actually working which suprised me
<nixternal> but it isn't complete yet
<ScottK> Right.
<nixternal> 4.1 will have a Qt4/KDE4 version of the kdepim in 3.5.9 I think...though toma or fdoving would know better since they are kdepim folks
<nixternal> and if you use IMAP, Mailody is the way to go anyways :)
<ScottK> The whole idea of shoving all my data into a mysql database is very scary (thinking 4.2).
<toma> we chatted yesterday already
 * ScottK doesn't.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> toma promises me it'll be wonderful.
<toma> even better
<fdoving> currently i'd keep a backup of anything pushed into akonadi :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> hrm what did i need out of lshw ?
<nixternal> I wish kmail/kontact had the akonadi stuff working so I could check it out with my awesome POP3 love! :)
<jjesse> iwconfig shows "no wireless extension"
<fdoving> nixternal: go write a pop3-resource for akonadi. then you can atleast read them with mailody .)
<nixternal> no thank you :)
<nixternal> I have been following the code commits and already my eyes are crossed
<jjesse> ok this is frustrating, seems like there is a ton that i can't do in system settings kde4 and there is no system settings kde3 that allows me change
<jjesse> system settings problem on kde4/hardy alpha under "connection problems"  getting "orphaned control modules"
<nixternal> ya, system settings is still a mess
<jjesse> so is system settings/kde3 going to be included w/ system settings/kde4?
<nixternal> I couldn't tell you..I feel out of the loop on that
<nixternal> s/feel/fell
<jjesse> awesome o'hare is closed today
<nosrednaekim> why?
<jjesse> wind conditions
<jjesse> no one is currently allowed to fly in or out
<nosrednaekim> wow...must be really windy!
<jjesse> i guess, but they do call it the "windy city"
<nosrednaekim> BRB... gotta get out of this stone-age dapper
<Riddell> toma: hi
<nosrednaekim> Riddell» did you include the latest fixes I had for desktop-effects-kde? it was seriously broken in the last relase (my fault)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: nope
<Riddell> but I can put it on my todo, or you can poke other people into updating the package
<nosrednaekim> alright, thanks.
<toma> hi Riddell, i already talked to nixternal about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/197476/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197476 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "akonadi  does not work with the apparmor rules introduced for /usr/sbin/mysqld on hardy." [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> toma: it may help to poke keescook about that
<toma> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: when can we upload 4.0.2 stuff?
<nixternal> tomorow?
<Riddell> nixternal: what do you have?
<nixternal> extragear except for the new libkscan
<Riddell> tomorrow evening I guess, but I havn't started on the main packages yet
<nixternal> ooh, ya good point, I need 4:4.0.2 first :)
<Riddell> volunteers welcome :)
<nixternal> if anyone doesn't want to hop on I will see if I can get kdelibs, kdepimlibs, and kdebase at least started
<Riddell> nixternal: you have about 10 hours before I'll start, if you do start any make sure to tell me on channel so we don't duplicate and make any .debs available somewhere
<nixternal> Riddell: 10 hours, hrmm....In about 4 hours I would be able to start on them and work for a couple of hours, so if I do any, I will link to you the files on my site so we don't duplicate
<nixternal> I need a higher resolution than 1280x800...it just doesn't cut it for me anymore
<nixternal> on my laptop that is
<nixternal> 1440x900 on the desktop is nice, but it isn't cutting it anymore either
<yuriy> nixternal: i made sure to get 1400x1050 when buying a laptop, deciding there's no way i'm going to go *down* from 1280x1024. expensive though
<nixternal> ya, my next lappy will be insane like that
<nixternal> what I do to cheat, or what I did with KDE 3, was shrink everything down, the fonts and all
<nixternal> and then squished the bars at the top of windows down as well
<nixternal> made it look like a bigger display that way
<nixternal> now that would be a nice feature...have KDE fake a higher resolution
<nixternal> or any DE for that matter
<toma> nixternal: isnt that what zoom out does in plasma
<nixternal> heh, zoom takes it to a little 640x480 box in the top left hand corner for me
<nosrednaekim> :)
<toma> nixternal: aha, i couldn't check, i removed the box ;-)
<nixternal> 17" UltraSharp™ Wide Screen UXGA (1920x1200) display with TrueLife™
<nixternal> now we are talking
<nixternal> 1920x1200 on a laptop, that is insane
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<nosrednaekim> is that HP dv9000?
<nixternal> that is a Dell
<nixternal> only $799 USD too
<nosrednaekim> not bad...
<nosrednaekim> I hate big laptops though.
<yuriy> nixternal: i don't think you want to carry that thing around though
<nixternal> I hate the fact that when I bought my laptop not even 2 years ago, it was a deal, but was only $300 cheaper than that dell with half the specs
<nixternal> yuriy: I will hire someone to carry it around for me :p
<nixternal> they also have a 20.1" Laptop
<nixternal> now that is a beast
<yuriy> with the money you save over a lighter one?
<nixternal> I would have to have a backpack for my backpack
<nixternal> I want super high resolution and screaming speed
<nosrednaekim> get a desktop
<nixternal> like my desktop, I can do 'make -j5' and watch it scream in a KDE 4 build
<yuriy> desktop + eeepc + ssh
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I have more desktops than I really need
<nosrednaekim> isn't that "listen to it scream"?
<nixternal> the build goes so fast, Konsole/Yakuake looks like a blur :)
<yuriy> hmm anybody else with an audigy on kde4?
<yuriy> i occasionally get popups about phonon falling back to another device, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the sound
<jjesse> dog fell asleep on my foot.... looks like i won't be moving for awhile
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://amarok.kde.org/d/en/index.php?q=gallery&g2_itemId=8976 ;-)
<Nightrose> some of Myriams pics
<Nightrose> she will upload more tomorrow
<jjesse> ooo its lightning outside
<jjesse> hopefully a nice thunderstorm
<Nightrose> hehe probably why your dog lay down under the table by your feed
<jjesse> probablly
<jjesse> he's funny
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-23
<ScottK> OK.  Test building that version.
<jjesse> quick question on the current daily live cd kde wallet doesn't allow me to save the password, no matter what i try so i can't connect to my wireless
<JontheEchidna> haven't seen that one
<jjesse> aslo on the keyboard layout section i have selected USA and can't select back or forward, just have the little two balls spinning waiting
<jjesse> also in the root of my home drive is a file called screen-configurations.xml wat's that for?
<jjesse> intesting now it won't boot all the way on the bootable usb drive :(
<jjesse> cpufreq; no nforce2 chipset
<DaSkreech> jjesse: !!!
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: doing well
<DaSkreech> How goes Writing?
<jjesse> ummm
<jjesse> not very well
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: do you get sick of responding to the nepomuk crash bugs
<JontheEchidna> I just go straight to the dupe link :P
 * DaSkreech still has the proof reading/ quality control invite open if you like jjesse
<JontheEchidna> but yes, I wish it didnt suck so much
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yes but that means i have to write
<DaSkreech> :-D
<jjesse> got a note from the editor today that i need to respond
<scott_ev> what package is akondai a part of
<ScottK> Akonadi
<scott_ev> thx
<ScottK> So I've discovered than using the box switch effect and then holding down alt-tab long enough for auto-repeat to kick in is a bad thing.
<ScottK> How do I convince the effects to turn back on?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: alt+shift+F12
<jjesse> wow this is slow in the paritioning/formating part of the install
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Thanks.  I missed the shift before the notification went away.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Great lil keyboard shortcut I can shut it off if I need memory or I'm starting a game then just flip it back on
<DaSkreech> ScottK: There is plasmoid that allows you to flick them on and off as well
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> So I retried kdebinding on amd64 after python-qt4 was rebuilt.
<ScottK> FTBFS due to some smoke stuff.
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^ If you want to build your FTBFS reputation ....
<Riddell> ScottK: there's a patch in bzr for smoke
<Riddell> did you include that?
<ScottK> Riddell: No, it was just a retry of the last upload.
<ScottK> I was curious if it'd build better after doko redid python-qt4.
<ScottK> Thinking through a kdebindings upload is probably more than I have in me tonight.
<seele> Nightrose: lol i love that picture in your dent
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> dent?
<seele> identica, it got crossposted to twitter
<seele> although sometimes the links get screwed up
<seele> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heather/2674969888/
<DaSkreech> <3
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace uploaded.
 * DaSkreech is readin through the usabilty meeting
<jjesse> whats the link for the usability study?
<jjesse> meeting
<DaSkreech> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/Meetings/2009Feb21
<jjesse> thanks DaSkreech
<ScottK> BTW, I'm updating kdebase-workspace in intrepid-backports too.
<jtechidna> the lights are flickering....
<jtechidna> and the router turned off, but luckily not my desktop or the modem
 * jtechidna should probably turn off the computer
<jtechidna> bbl
<Quintasan> rgreening: you're up?
<rgreening>  hey. ya
<Quintasan> rgreening: recived my patch?
<rgreening> hmm.. checking
<rgreening> Quintasan: ya. got it. I'll review and upload
<Quintasan> rgreening: ok :)
<rgreening> ty for your contribution :)
<Quintasan> and Hi, first of all :d
<Quintasan> time to school :O
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: I've uploaded an updated backport for kdebase-workspace that clears up a number of package conflict errors and generally brings it up to date with Jaunty.  Would you please accept it.  The LP U/I is timing out now, so I can't.
<rgreening> scottK: can you redo
<ScottK> rgreening: ?
<rgreening> I just updated kdebase-workspace with another patch
<rgreening> and it needs to get in
<ScottK> How much needs to get in?
<ScottK> It takes over an hour for that to build and I'd have to test it.
<rgreening> oh, nm... just realized you said backport
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> heh.
<ScottK> I already uploaded kdebase-workspace a couple of hours ago for Jaunty.
<ScottK> What's your patch?
<rgreening> I updated the bzr branch with a patch for quicklaunch crash
<rgreening> fixed LP: 332233
<rgreening> fixes bug 332233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332233 in kdebase-workspace "Quicklaunch plasma applet causes Plasma crash w/ Qt 4.5 rc1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332233
<ScottK> Ah.  Yeah, definitely not for a backport.
<rgreening> nope. unless we bp qt4.5
<rgreening> then its required
<rgreening> scottk: are you able to push out a new kdebase-workspace for jaunty then
<ScottK> I'm actually just about to go to bed.
<rgreening> ah. ok
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^ If you get this... can you do it?
<rgreening> scottk: so you released 0ubuntu7?
<ScottK> Yes
<rgreening> I dodnt realize it was
<rgreening> and not I've messed up the changelog
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> and the LP bug comment
<rgreening> doh
 * ScottK points to the commit message for his last bzr commit for the package...
<rgreening> I see it now. Never saw it when I did a bzr up
<rgreening> well, we'll need a ubuntu8 right away then
<rgreening> cause this patch is important
<rgreening> ScottK: Ok, update changelog :)
<rgreening> imean I updated it .
<rgreening> did anyone get the lancelot bug fixed yet for qt4.5?
<rgreening> Riddell: can we get kdeplasma-addons (4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3) pushed out? Lancelot is currently broken and this updated version has the fix from 3 days ago. ty
<rgreening> Tonio_: yo
 * Lure is happy that kubuntu is behind ubuntu/gnome for once (notifications) ;-)
<hunger> Is it only me or does the kde 4.2 (intrepid) konqueror ignore click on links sometimes?
<hunger> Well, make that clicks on everything:-) One side I am seeing this is LP.
 * smarter waves
<Riddell> morning smarter
<Riddell> kdebase and kdeplasma-addons uploaded
<smarter> hey Riddell
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace and kdeplasma-addons uploaded  rather
<smarter> just received the sticers
<smarter> *stickers
<Riddell> yay!
<smarter> and HOLY HELL! That's a *lot* of stickers! :p
<Riddell> isn't it just, I was only expecting a sheet or two
<smarter> I got fifty.
<Riddell> go and stick everything then blog about it :)
<smarter> (fifty sheets, that is)
<smarter> yeah, I was  wondering what to do with all these I <3 kubuntu :p
 * smarter starts by replacing the ubuntu stickers he has :P
<Riddell> fabo: the more I think about it, the more I recon phonon should be built from Qt
 * smarter sticks the little one on the windows keys of his keyboard :P
<Riddell> good idea :)
<ScottK> Riddell and rgreening: I can confirm that dropping kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf in kdebase-workspace cured the double notifications.
<ScottK> Morning all.
<Riddell> I wonder why it didn't affect everybody
<Riddell> a|wen: that was your patch I believe, want to check if upstream changed something since?
<a|wen> Riddell: sure, i'll check if there are any changes in the upstream svn when i get back
<Quintasan> rgreening: I hope my patch worked
<Quintasan> :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, EagleScreen: \o
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> i am trying to package kmess2 (KDE4) from scratch
<Riddell> good luck!
<seele> i wonder how long stickers take to get across the pond
<rgreening> denpends on who is mailing them :)
<ScottK> email would be faster.
<rgreening> Riddell: Im working on qtjambi preview now.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm thinking we ought to have the kdebindings FTBFS fixed before the next Alpha.  Had you planned on uploading your patch todayish?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes I knew there was another one needing uploaded
<Riddell> I should test build it first I guess
<ScottK> OK.  I'll leave that one to you then.
<rgreening> Riddell, ScottK: and the new kdebase-workspace and kdeplasma-addons as well should be uploaded from bzr (plasma crash fixes fro quicklaunch and lancelot)
<Riddell> rgreening: did that
<rgreening> ScottK: when is next alpha due?
<rgreening> Riddell: cool. both?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> rgreening: This Thursday.
<Riddell> hmm, kdebindings fails
<Riddell> and so does amarok
<Riddell> waa
<rgreening> ScottK: ok. Riddell: I'll see if I can get qtjambi ready for then.
<ghostcube> anyone playing shooters in here
<ghostcube> like et or so
<ghostcube> i have a nice loader that adds sdl sound  i found it in the wild wild web
<Tm_T> ghostcube: loader?
<Tm_T> sdl?
<ghostcube> alsa support
<ghostcube> instead of oss support
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> show me
<ghostcube> moment
<ghostcube> http://nullkey.ath.cx/et-sdl-sound/
<ghostcube> just get the file extract the tar.gz and make it executable
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> works like charm
<Tm_T> interesting
<ghostcube> yeah i searched weeks to get something like this
<Tm_T> though, might not be good with punkbuster
<Tm_T> have to be checked
<ghostcube> cause et isnt working on intrepid kde 4.2
<ghostcube> Tm_T: it isnt editing the settings
<ghostcube> punkbuster works
<ghostcube> its just oulling the preloads for sdl
<ghostcube> *p
<ghostcube> you see if u open it from terminal
<Tm_T> ghostcube: it does not alter executable?
<ghostcube> i thnk its just an preloader
<ghostcube> like for windows tools to get hacked
<ghostcube> i dont think its capturing the whole file
<ghostcube> havent looked inside the code
<ghostcube> oO
<Tm_T> let's see then when I test it
<ghostcube> but i could play on my ET box
<Tm_T> if I get heavy sanctions due this, who I should crucify?
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> :) not me
<Tm_T> (;)
<Tm_T> anyway, later I will try
<ghostcube> it works for me
<ghostcube> i tested it already
<ghostcube> :)
<Tm_T> "worksforme" doesn't make me feel safe
<ghostcube> lol
<Tm_T> that isn't enough when you do official matches for example
<ghostcube> yeah but if it works on my patchwork intrepid it shoul work for you too
<ghostcube> :D
<Tm_T> even punkbuster bugs are enough to make me feel unsafe
<ghostcube> Tm_T: even the fact thats PB on linux is stressy to be running and updated makes me feel bad
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: thanks for the update (dunno if it was you, but lancelot works now :)
<JontheEchidna> Thank Quintasan
<jussi01> Quintasan: ++
<jussi01> :D
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'm going to apply for members, but I'm going to do something more first :3
<Quintasan> How is the fgrlx package numbered? The lastest drivers available form amd is 9.2 (20th February) and the package version is 8.573
<Riddell> ~twitter update grump
<kubotu> status updated
<ccm> hey, is there a known bug in qt for Jaunty that prevents all qt applications to display correctly?
<ccm> i checked launchpad but don't know where exactly to look
<maco> a few days ago, plasma wouldn't start. ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc seems to hold the problem (moving mine out of the way fixed it). i'm trying to figure out what setting broke plasma (debugging), so i've been bzr'ing the file and copying over little bits of the config at a time to see to get a diff where it breaks. can anyone help me figure out which part of this diff is the cause?
<maco> my current plasma-appletsrc is http://paste.ubuntu.com/121892/ and the diff that got it there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/121891/
<maco> i moved the panel's screen edge (manually, couldnt figure it out in the config file) and changed the geometry of showdesktop to be on the other side of quicklaunch (by copying the geometry from my broken config). lots of geometries changed seemingly on their own though. should messed up geometries cause plasma not to start though?
<maco> >< is not making sense to me
<rgreening> maco, it could be. However, if you update today, kdebase-workspace and kdeplasma-addons are updated with fixes for some applets. Maybe those fix your issues
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<maco> ok i'll try installing updates
<JontheEchidna> quicklaunch was known to cause a crash
<maco> got today's kernel panic out of the way pretty early
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I've sent a patch to rgreening yesterday so it should be in queue or something
<rgreening> Quintasan: its in and done :)
<rgreening> Quintasan: package was built and deployed afaik earlier today
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: any reason why language-support-translations-en is pulling in gobs of gnomish
<rgreening> and why we need it?
<Quintasan> rgreening: good to know :D
<rgreening> Riddell: 34 new gnomish packages required for an en lang pack for Kubuntu is not pretty
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: is this with the --no-install-recommends flag?
<rgreening> ??
<rgreening> I was doing a dist-upgrade
<rgreening> like anyone else would
<JontheEchidna> you'd want to use that flag since apt now installs recommends by default
<JontheEchidna> a boneheaded decision imo
<Riddell> rgreening: nope
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Its not a recommends issue. And we def shouldnt see this (even if it was) under Kubuntu.
<rgreening> Riddell: language-support-translations-en has a Dep on thunderbird and evolution (a hard dep). thats not right.
<Riddell> no it's not
<JontheEchidna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<rgreening> someone brok'd it.
 * JontheEchidna wipes a tear away from his eye
<rgreening> Ubuntu automatic language-pack builder <language-packs@ubuntu.com>
<rgreening> what kind of name is that?
<rgreening> dunno who it was that did it
<Riddell> arno is incharge of that
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. I'll ping...
<rgreening> Riddell: is the nick arno?
<Riddell> rgreening: ArneGoetje (and it's probably late where he is)
<rgreening> ok
<Riddell> rgreening: and obviously check your facts first, what's changed since intrepid and aa that
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> changelog says it all 2 entries
<fabo> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> fabo: hey. do yo uhave a qtjambi package?
<sianis-devel> hi
<sianis-devel> I have a little problem with KCmdLineArgs
<sianis-devel> KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv, aboutData)
<sianis-devel> sys.argv contains: ../βετα/gdebi-kde_0.4.2_all.deb
<sianis-devel> so there is utf-8 chars
<sianis-devel> after parsing, i get back ../????/gdebi-kde_0.4.2_all.deb
<sianis-devel> what can be the problem?
<Riddell> sianis-devel: I'm afraid that's not something I have experience with, one of the joys of being an English speaker
<Riddell> sianis-devel: but the contents of sys.argv are probably not unicode
<sianis-devel> Riddell, it should be: print 'sys.argv:' + sys.argv[1] give back: sys.argv:../βετα/gdebi-kde_0.4.2_all.deb
<Riddell> sianis-devel: try converting the contents to unicode or qstrings?  (just a guess)
<sianis-devel> afile = unicode(afile, 'utf-8')
<sianis-devel> tried : give back ????
<Riddell> Sime: any thoughts? ^^
<sianis-devel> without it : UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 9-12: ordinal not in range(128)
<fabo> rgreening: no. Debian doesn't have qtjambi (and I'm not a java fan).
<rgreening> fabo: hahaha
<ScottK> It seems it would be handy if someone would fix the amarok FTBFS before the Alpha 5 freeze ....
 * ScottK is stabbing at koffice again.
<Riddell> ScottK: I was looking at amarok, it's not looking good, upstream has updates but they don't fix it and they don't seem to have many ideas on how to fix it
<ScottK> Rats.
<maco> ScottK: you stabbed koffice and rats came out? O_O
<ScottK> I have a new idea to try.
<Riddell> the problem code in amarok is just copied from qt
<ScottK> Lovely.
<fabo> rgreening: are you a java fan ? :D
<rgreening> Riddell: qtjambi preview packaged and in my PPA. I still have a couple of issues 1) had to disable qtjambi_phonon and 2) some list missing stuff to update (shortly). Any ideas on if disabling the phonon is ok?
<rgreening> fabo: nope. Not at all. Though the qtjambi is nice all the same. and fast.
<ScottK> Nice comments on k3b: http://ttgnet.com/daynotes/2009/2009-09.html#Mon
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 333401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333401 in evolution "language-support-translations-* installs evolution-documentation-* and should not be required." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333401
<devfil2> Riddell: can you please upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/121947/ ?
<Riddell> rgreening: sorted
<Riddell> ScottK: seen that from devfil2?
<rgreening> Riddell: that bug should help somewhat. I am waiting for the update to verify.
<rgreening> Riddell: what about the qtjambi question :) I had to disable qtjambi_phonon to make it build... is that going to be an issue?
<devfil2> Riddell: the build log is on my ppa (~d.filoni/+archive/ppa), I just changed the changelog
<Riddell> devfil2: uncomment should be "comment out" ?
<devfil2> Riddell: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  Looking
<ScottK> Riddell: That's similar to what I've got test building right now.  Let me see if mine works and if it doesn't I'll use that.
<hunger> Anyone having issues with kde 4.2 in intrepid/backports?
 * hunger can no longer click on anything in konqueror.
<ScottK> hunger: I know we have some additional conflicts/replaces stuff we need to do, but not that.
<seele> rgreening: how is kpackagekit coming?
 * hunger sighs.
<rgreening> seele: on hold for a bit. Awaiting Tonio_ to package 0.4
<seele> rgreening: does 0.4 have the changes you made to the application list or will you need to repatch it?
<seele> was kgrubeditor re/moved because it doesnt support grub2?
<seele> !kgrubeditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgrubeditor
<seele> !kgrubconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgrubconfig
<seele> uhm
<jussi01> !info kgrubeditor
<ubottu> kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 250 kB, installed size 760 kB
<jussi01> !info kgrubeditor jaunty
<seele> oh, heh. thanks jussi01
<ubottu> kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 250 kB, installed size 760 kB
<jussi01> :)
<seele> Riddel: Arby: any more work on system-config-printer-kde
<seele> oops, arby isnt here
<seele> Nightrose: ping
<Riddell> seele: kgrubconfig got into technical discussions about its approach https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor/+bug/262309
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262309 in kgrubeditor "kgrubeditor MIR" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Riddell> seele: nothing yet on system-config-printer-kde, maybe next week, it's pretty high priority though
<Riddell> oh I should fix the current bug though
<devfil2> Riddell: any news about integration about applications in jaunty? I mean how gtk will be in kubuntu etc...
<seele> Riddell: does that mean kgrubeditor will not be in jaunty by default?
 * seele wonders if Artemis_Fowl is working on it at all
<Riddell> devfil2: huh?  why would we have gtk?
<Riddell> seele: I guess it would take Artemis_Fowl to argue his case more
<devfil2> Riddell: for example koffice
<seele> hum.. oh well. it was a bit of work, too bad he's disappeared about it.
<devfil2> Riddell: s/koffice/openoffice/ . In kubuntu there is openoffice but it looks horrible
<Riddell> devfil2: openoffice has the kde/qt 3 integration still
<Riddell> seele: has he disappeared entirely?  I would still like to see it in, I'd be happy to help him argue the case if he's still around
<devfil2> Riddell: there is no a way to show gtk and kde/qt3 applications beautiful using kde4?
<seele> Riddell: i'm pretty sure the semester has started for him by now and so he isn't available. i'll ping him and see what he's up to
<Riddell> devfil2: I'm not sure what you're seeing but openoffice still has the kde 3 integration for me and it looks a bit out of place on the kde 4 desktop but it looks the same as it always did
<devfil2> Riddell: I'm talking about the "bit out of place on the kde 4 desktop"
<Riddell> devfil2: well there's no working KDE 4 integration yet, there's some patches but they need work, and there's no oxygen icon theme yet either (long boring job digging out all 7000 icons that OO.o uses)
<devfil2> ok
<seele> there are really 7000 OO icons?
<Riddell> >lesspipe /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/share/config/images_crystal.zip | wc -l
<Riddell> 7514
<Riddell> some are probably the same icon at different sizes
<jussi01> wow
<seele> wow
<maco> what about the bug where OOo on KDE ignores the fact that a file extension will be appended and says it'll overwrite a file named foo because you entered "foo" in the name box (though the actual name will be foo.odt)?
<maco> (it doesn't happen in gnome with the gtk or nautilus or whatever it is file browser)
<maco> bug 270750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270750 in kdelibs "OpenOffice with KDE 3 behaves like saving will overwrite another file, even though there's the automatic file extension" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270750
<Riddell> maco: unfortunately the KDE 3 openoffice integration isn't maintained currently.  and if anyone did work on OO with KDE they should work on fixing up the KDE 4 stuff
<maco> er oh....didnt pay attention to the version # in there sorry
<maco> wait it wasnt tested on kde4
<shtylman> Riddell: I did some more fixes in ubiquity (the changes are in my branch) just letting you know if you want to bring them into main
<devfil2> Riddell: did you see http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56776 ?
 * maco goes to test
<rgreening> seele: I had to get the packagekit team to add some support in the back-end. There's a new app-install specification that we wrote to support this.
<Riddell> maco: there is no (working) kde 4 version currently
<Riddell> maco: so nothing to test
<rgreening> seele: So, I have to update my patch to work with our new specification and add in the remaining missing bits. I am hoping to do this from 0.4 rather than backporting individual bits.
<maco> slightly confused, but ok...
<Riddell> devfil2: hum, that's really not a nice solution
<glatzor> rgreening, have you already worked on a library to access the desktop cache?
<rgreening> glatzor: nope. I was waiting on Tonio_ to package KPackageKit 0.4 to continue my work.
<glatzor> rgreening, I added support to the postinst to fill the desktop cache with the app-inst data
<Riddell> maco: in short, OO KDE maintainers needed
<rgreening> glatzor: awesome.
<lex79> ScottK: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-adjustableclock/+bug/328112 you are the last in changelog, conflicts and replaces are wrong
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328112 in plasma-widget-adjustableclock "package plasma-widget-adjustableclock None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/plasma-widget-adjustableclock.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_adjustableclock.so', which is also in package plasmoid-adjustableclock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Could be.  If you would propose a fix I would sponsor it.
<rgreening> glatzor: was that in app-install-data? And what is the file it generates.
<glatzor> rgreening, furthermore I will add a small python module to access the desktop cache to implement the application filter as soon as possible
<glatzor> app-install-data ships all the desktop files in Ubuntu
<rgreening> glatzor: cool, packagekit has the filter definition in there, so, the back-end is what I am assuming you are writing for apt?
<glatzor> the postinst script called update-packagekit-app-install-data extracts the information and writes it to the desktop cache (sqlite database)
<seele> rgreening: ok sounds good
<rgreening> glatzor: what is the file name/location? not the same one packagekit writes, correct?
<devfil2> lex79: hi
<rgreening> seele: :)
<rgreening> glatzor: btw, great work on all this. It's really appreciated. I assume packagekit-gome will want to take advantage of this too.
<lex79> devfil2: hi :)
<glatzor> rgreening, there will be only one desktop database
<glatzor> rgreening, Just run the update-packagekit-app-install-data script from backends/apt to create the db
<glatzor> rgreening, actually you can already start working, since the application filter will only reduce the number of returned packages
<rgreening> glatzor: will that conflict with the one packagekit provides/uses?
<glatzor> rgreening, which things should conflict?
<rgreening> In the spec we wrote, it does say there will be two files (iirc). I could be wrong.
<glatzor> rgreening, We are talking about implementing the spec.
<rgreening> let me look at app-install-date. has it been uploaded/promoted already?
<glatzor> rgreening, there is another file which holds a mapping of desktop-files/installed packages
<glatzor> rgreening, it is located in /var/lib/PackageKit/desktop-files.db
<rgreening> glatzor:yes, that's not being touched correct.
<glatzor> rgreening, right. this is managed by the packagekit daemon
<rgreening> cool.
<Tonio_> hi there
 * Tonio_ polishes k3b packaging...
<Tonio_> glatzor: hi ! I looked at kpackagekit yesterday, but couldn't find your update on the ppa...
<Tonio_> glatzor: is there a technical issue on that poinr ?
<rgreening> glatzor: ok, I'll start modifying my patch for Kpackagekit to use the new filter
<rgreening> glatzor: when will the new app-install-data be uploaded
<glatzor> Tonio_, I will check
<Tonio_> glatzor: super :)
<rgreening> glatzor: oh, I just realized, you added this to packagekit apt backend and not app-install-data.. correct?
<glatzor> rgreening, the app-install-data is not yet involved.
<glatzor> rgreening, so yes. This will be part of the packagekit-backend-apt
<rgreening> glatzor: ok, so, I assume packagekit-backend-apt will need to run this script on a trigger of some sort...
<kuaera> I still cannot boot into a KDE session from KDM due to freezing after the "network" icon on Kubuntu Jaunty
<a|wen> Riddell / ScottK: i can see that rgreening played with upstream updates to the kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf.diff ; that didn't fix the double notifications that some had?
<kuaera> Tonio_: I was informed that you are likely the most knowledgeable about this particular issue, as it's likely related to the new version of NetworkManager
<rgreening> a|wen: wasn't me
<rgreening> a|wen: JontheEchidna
<kuaera> :(
<a|wen> sry, it's getting late here, you're right
<ScottK> a|wen: Unknown.  I tried his changes and got an FTBFS.  Gave up and pulled the patch.
<a|wen> ScottK: he did changes multiple times; one of the times caused FTBFS which was corrected by him again a bit later
<ScottK> OK.  I'd given up by that point.
<JontheEchidna> I never got it to build
<ScottK> I'll be glad to test changes, but don't have time to really consider the patch.
<rgreening> send the patch to me, I'll give it a kick
<glatzor> Tonio_, the upload seemed to have failed
<glatzor> Tonio_, I reuploaded the package to the ppa
<JontheEchidna> luckily I still have the patch :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: great, thanks
<glatzor> rgreening, the use of a trigger is already the case
<a|wen> rgreening: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/download/36/kubuntu_57_panel_not-20090122155643-25zkq8oirt0wqtaj-1/kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf.diff?file_id=kubuntu_57_panel_not-20090122155643-25zkq8oirt0wqtaj-1
<kuaera> Tonio_: I tried PMing you, but... I was informed that you're involved with the new version of NetworkManager in Kubuntu Jaunty
<Tonio_> kuaera: yup, any question about that ?
<rgreening> glatzor: ok, cool. What's the new filter called again?
<kuaera> Tonio_: Is it already in the repo?
<kuaera> If so, I don't believe it's working properly for me.
<Tonio_> kuaera: yeah, the package is plasma-widget-network-manager
<glatzor> rgreening, you don't need the new filter. it is also not yet implemented.
<a|wen> rgreening: and the original one prior to more upstream changes http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/download/17/kubuntu_57_panel_not-20090122155643-25zkq8oirt0wqtaj-1/kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf.diff?file_id=kubuntu_57_panel_not-20090122155643-25zkq8oirt0wqtaj-1
<Tonio_> kuaera: wel afaik it works very nicelly work most people
<glatzor> rgreening, you should just implement the application view without the application filter
<kuaera> Tonio_: Odd... I thought this was related to some of the networking stuff that takes place on KDE boot
<glatzor> the application filter will just limit the returned packages to ones which provide applications
<Tonio_> kuaera: it's a plasma applet, but in jaunty it should be present in the bar by default
<kuaera> Tonio_: As, after the networking icon appears on KDE boot, it stops and I have to go to terminal and kill kdm
<Tonio_> hum.... weird...
<glatzor> rgreening, but you would still have to get the applications from the desktop db
<Tonio_> kuaera: have you removed knetworkmanager in the first place ?
<Tonio_> kuaera: looks more like a plasma issue than the plasmoid itself...
<kuaera> Tonio_: I have not yet removed knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> kuaera: you can try to remove your plasma-appletsrc file and restart kde
<rgreening> glatzor: ultimately, it should be able to use the filter, correct?
<glatzor> rgreening, so you would need most preferable a library which can access the sqlite database and gives you the application names and summaries in the correct language
<a|wen> rgreening: and thanks a lot ... just kick it along to me if you don't get anything good out of it it before tomorrow, and i'll see what i can do
<rgreening> a|wen: np
<rgreening> glatzor: the filter is the long term goal though.. so that the back-end apt would support this filter and talk to the db. I can do it in the front end app for now though.
<rgreening> glatzor: the filter is already available and supporting functions created in packagekit
<glatzor> rgreening, from my understanding the backend will only use the database to query for packages which contain applications and to make additional use of it in SearchDetails
<rgreening> ok.
<glatzor> rgreening, but it will always only return packages and not applications
<rgreening> glatzor: that seems not that useful ... maybe I misunderstood
<rgreening> glatzor: I though that the filter would simply return a list of desktop entries from app-install-data which is == applications.
<kuaera_> Tonio_: Sorry for disappearing; I got the Network Management plasmoid up, but could not connect to any networks
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Tonio_> kuaera_: I suspect there are issues with reusing existing cache....
<a|wen> ScottK: btw. we should refrain from making -dbg packages as often as possible; just for the next time someone (like me in kile) does it in a package
<kuaera_> Tonio_: Uninstalled knetworkmanager, restarted KDE [the regular kdm session failed, and had to start it up manually], and now the plasmoid works
<Tonio_> kuaera_: have you tried with a livecd session to confirm this isn't due to soem config at some points ?
<kuaera_> Tonio_: I have not - but I'm connected to my wireless through the Network Management plasmoid, and knetworkmanager is uninstalled
<kuaera_> Tonio_: That's one of two issues down; the other is how KDE boot is halting after the network icon
<rgreening> glatzor: I think I am lost :)
<glatzor> rgreening, sorry but I have to get my train.
<glatzor> rgreening, we can talk tomorrow again. cheers
<ScottK> a|wen: I don't understand, why?
<ScottK> Fixored koffice uploaded.
<kuaera_> Yay \o/
<ScottK> Riddell: (re your comment on #ubuntu-devel) - Sure knotify has issues, but I think it's much improved over KDE4.1 and working on continuing improvement is better than replacing it with an Ubuntu unique alternative.
<Tonio_> kuaera_: can you try to killall plasma && plasma
<Tonio_> in a shell
<Tonio_> kuaera_: then you'll show the applet output
<Tonio_> that can tell us more...
<kuaera_> Okay, I'll put it on a pastebin
<a|wen> ScottK: [10:25] <slangasek> a|wen: because it should be redundant relative to our automatically-generated -dbgsym packages [10:25] <slangasek> a|wen: which are stored in a dedicated archive, where they don't take up space on the mirrors [10:26] <slangasek> a|wen: -dbg packages are tolerable as a lesser evil when they're synced from Debian; but I don't see any reason we should be creating new ones in Ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<kuaera_> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1345136
<a|wen> ScottK: an eye-opener for me too, so thought i would share ... but kile is ok, i made a new version without the -dbg and slangasek uploaded
 * ScottK too.
<ScottK> So how do I get my inbox back in Kmail with 4.2?
<a|wen> you lost the inbox?
<a|wen> ScottK: if it is the "local folders" inbox, you should simply get it back by adding an account (pop3) using it
<ScottK> It was there, just buried by the aggregation feature (note: I think that's a slight typo).
<a|wen> ahh, another way of loosing it
<glatzor> hello rgreening. I missed my train.
<Riddell> ScottK: well I can think of many continuing improvements I'd be happy for the DX team to make
<ScottK> Riddell: I agree, but replacing components not a good way to do this.  I'd be thrilled to have them engage the community and KDE upstream and see what's actually wanted.
<ScottK> So far they appear to me to be open to implementing anything we want as long as it's what was in Mark's blog post.
<Riddell> it's a designer led process and not the normal open source process which obviously causes tensions, but I think the outcome will be far more positive than not
<Riddell> I've not heard of any components due to be replaced (although I'd be really happy to see the Amarok OSD gone in place of a normal notification)
<Riddell> components added maybe, the messenging indicator
<ScottK> Well in Gnome notify-osd is being used as an alternative to the standard (I think libnotify).
<ScottK> It's hard to tell what they have envisioned for us.
<ScottK> And the wiki page spec sounds to me like it's intended to be an alternative to Knotify at some point too.
<Riddell> they've only done minimal looking at how the technical implementation would be done on KDE since the KDE/Qt guys havn't started yet, but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be just patches to the normal plasma notifier
<ScottK> I suspect that what I am experiencing here is just process difference, but my impression is that they have been pretty consistenly less than forthcoming about their plans.
<ScottK> I week or two after I get told there is no spec, a spec gets copied to the public wiki that mentions 137 (IIRC) revisions before being made public.
<ScottK> A week after being told here there were no plans for a Kubuntu implementation, they announce in a release team meeting that they are still considering it.
<ScottK> So I what I have experienced so far comes at best very close to being actively decietful.
<ScottK> This does not inspire trust.
<Riddell> oh wow, do stop looking for conspiracy theories
<ScottK> Riddell: Those are the facts.
<Riddell> they really wanted to do Kubuntu stuff, Canonical management wanted them to do Kubuntu stuff, but in the end they didn't have the manpower for the timescales, that's just how development can work
<Riddell> they have notes on the canonical wiki which get made public when Mark OKs them but they're not all made public because plans are led by designers who work as a team in an office
<ScottK> And I'm glad.  I'd much rather it be done in a thoughtful way than rushed.
<Riddell> and they don't want to put out ideas which turn out to to be wrong
<ScottK> So far I've detected very little "yes, we want that" from the Kubuntu developer community, but that doesn't change the fact that there are KDE apps all over their TODO list.
<maco> at least right now the combination of notify-osd and knotify results in all of the notifications being the same color
<ScottK> I don't think I have any non-KDE apps that do notifications.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've been hearing for years that people would like Canonical having KDE developers
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  It'd be great, but if they want to land something in Kubuntu, then they ought to engage the Kubuntu community.
<ScottK> If they want to get stuff upstream, it's great to have them work with upstream.
<apachelogger> Riddell: hey, thanks for the card :)
<ScottK> So far there is precious little indication they intend to do anything other than implement their own solution regardless of how it's received.
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell, jussi01, ScottK, rgreening, nhandler, smarter and JontheEchidna
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm quietly confident they will when they start (one of them has been hanging out on this channel for some time but I think he's too shy to be named yet)
<apachelogger> and everyone else as well, while I am at it :)
 * ScottK waves to apachelogger.
<ScottK> Riddell: I hope you're correct.
<maco> ScottK: i use gwibber, so now the notifications from gwibber are black and thus sorta-match the black notifications kde throws up...unlike the old yellow gnome notifications
<kuaera> Regarding Amarok using knotify: They are waiting for certain features to be implemented in knotify
<ScottK> Riddell (and whoever you are): I'm quite open to working with people to make things better, but that means work with, but just get the result pushed at us.
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger back
<ScottK> Missed a not in there...
<Riddell> kuaera: and wouldn't it be nice if there were some developers who could spend time adding features to knotify :)
<kuaera> Riddell: I'll try to pick on them a little bit about it :P I'm only now learning basic OOP, so I'm pretty technically useless
<apachelogger> \o/ knotify
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I got kdebindings compiled!
<apachelogger> that OSD stuff should have gone there anyway ... konversation and amarok mostly use the very same code
<ScottK> Riddell: Currently https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD describes an intent to be an alternative implementation of the KNotify API.
<ScottK> I think working with us and KDE upstream to improve KNotify would be great, but that does not appear to be the plan.
<kuaera> Re: Amarok: <Hydrogen> kuaera: we've talked a little about it,  waiting for the osd notifications to get merged into knotify, mostly
<apachelogger> ScottK: knotify is KDE 3
<apachelogger> knotification is KDE 4
<apachelogger> so I suppose that makes sense ;-)
<ScottK> It says KNotification
 * ScottK copied wrong.
<ScottK> So KNotify/KNotification throughout above.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> in this case I find it weird
<ScottK> As I've been saying, I am against Canonical developing an Ubuntu unique replacement for KDE upstream code.  They should work with upstream to improve.
<kuaera> I agree, ScottK
 * ScottK says enough and goes to do some $WORK.
<Riddell> have fun
<kuaera> Hrm. Whatever was in the KDE4 update this morning fixed some of my Qt4.5 slowness issues, too. I'm happy about /that/
<JontheEchidna> \o apachelogger
<smarter> apachelogger: \o/
<rgreening> anyone using Firefox here? Do you have any java+FF issues (i.e. crash) under Jaunty?
<ScottK> Anyone looking for another project, updating minirok from Git might get us that much closer to getting rid of python-kde3. http://chistera.yi.org/~adeodato/code/minirok/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: you mean like bug 326078?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326078 in kdebase "nspluginviewer crashed while trying to load a Java applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326078
<rgreening> ya. thats prob it.
<rgreening> my buddy is testing Jaunty and crashing on some sites.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that's konq, but similar issue.
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's a java problem
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yo
<apachelogger> kde svn 930394
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=930394&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 930394 | Allow users to change mimetype icons if they use shared-mime-info >= 0.40 BUG: 158895
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> worth backporting for the 3 users that would such a feature ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I saw that in my morning bugmail drip :P
<apachelogger> *use
<apachelogger> okies
<JontheEchidna> It also requires some kdelibs changes in another commit
<Quintasan> ScottK: I've cloned the git, and it looks like it's a ready for debuild >_>
<ScottK> Great.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm just going to add a get-orig-source to rules, could you tell me how do we name the packages from git/svn?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: we should compress kdelibs and all kdebase with lzma
<apachelogger> that should free up loads of space on the CD
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can that now?
<apachelogger> DEB_DH_BUILDDEB_ARGS := -- -Zlzma
<ScottK> ... we do that ...
<ScottK> Does LP support it?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ooo for example comes with lzma
<apachelogger> besides, it's just dpkg-deb foo anyway
<Riddell> how much space does it save?
<apachelogger> didn't test it yet, but it should be a lot
<ScottK> Certainly worth tossing at a PPA and seeing.
<apachelogger> saves about 50k for choqok, but since the better part of kde* is a lot bigger than choqok it should free up quite a bit
 * apachelogger thinks ubuntu should default to it anyway
<apachelogger> or at least bzip2
<apachelogger> gzip is just one big fail
<JontheEchidna> The only downside I can see with that is that build times would be ever so slightly longer :)
<JontheEchidna> <3 lzma
<apachelogger> like we would care a lot about that :P
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<JontheEchidna> btw, upstream removed 60 MB of oxygen svgs is trunk
<JontheEchidna> s/is/in/g
<apachelogger> where to?
 * apachelogger saw a discussion about moving oxygen to a seperate repo outside kdebase
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<apachelogger> something seemed flawed about the reasoning though ;-)
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 922660
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=922660&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 922660 | -60 mb: we don't need to install SVGs because no one needs to render Oxygen SVGs. I will not backport this commit but I hope ...
<apachelogger> oh just a cmake change
<JontheEchidna> ah, they're still there just not installed
<JontheEchidna> we should backport that
<apachelogger> we don't install the svgs
<ScottK> We need those in the tarball though (they're the source)
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, they just removed them from being installed in the binary packages
 * apachelogger thinks that change should have been a cmake option rather than just removing it
<JontheEchidna> Oh, did you hear that google-gadgets failed MIR? :(
<maco> MIR?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why?
<JontheEchidna> Main Inclusion report
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: they don't have a stable api/abi policy or something dumb like that
<ScottK> "If it's going to be in Main, we actually want it to be maintainable"
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> upstream says we should be able to package the plasma-google-gears stuff separately
<apachelogger> they know aboutl kdepim's api/abi stability? :P
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and 4.2 is in backports now
 * JontheEchidna tries to think of other news
<JontheEchidna> We haz Qt 4.5 now
<Riddell> and amarok won't compile :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> let me guess, Qtscript?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<JontheEchidna> I just hope the packaging's in fairly good shape then...
<Riddell> packaging?  it's all upstream strangeness
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that would explain all the brokeness :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but we can't update the packaging until we can build amarok
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you giving lzma a try?
<JontheEchidna> so I hope there aren't any serious packaging bugs still around
<apachelogger> guess, just libs and workspace should be good for starters
<ScottK> Not presently.
<apachelogger> well, when you have time, otherwise I will try to toss them up at the weekend
<apachelogger> btw, we probably should move that builddeb var to kde4.mk and use a bool
<apachelogger> much clearer :)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> time for bed
<apachelogger> cya
<JontheEchidna> nini
 * jussi01 wonders if rgreening is a little mixed up where he is...
<rgreening> dam.
<rgreening> thought I click -devel
<jussi01> rgreening: *g*
<rgreening> stupid quassel. I miss tabs on the bottom
<rgreening> :(
<jussi01> rgreening: hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<rgreening> I have an issue with qtjambit to discuss when you have some time./
<Riddell> sorry about to go out
<rgreening> Riddell: np. later or tomorrow
<rgreening> Riddell: I think we need to seperate the designer-qtjambi into a seperate package than libqtjambi-dev.
<Riddell> why?
<rgreening> well, qtjambi-demo package now seems to require some of the .so files from libqtjambi-dev. If I add a dep (which I can do), it will mean installing the .dev and qt-designer and a lot of other things just to view the demos. makes no sense really.
<rgreening> so, I need ot seperate something...
<rgreening> Riddell: try the package in my PPA and see what I mean.
<Riddell> rgreening: sorry no time, but go ahead if it needs to be separated
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. Just wanted your input :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: any idea on what is required to use webkit in Konqueror not that we have Qt+Webkit?
<Riddell> rgreening: webkitkde
<jussi01> flash still no worky tho
<Riddell> works in arora
<rgreening> yup
<jussi01> yeah, just not in konq
<rgreening> though, I need to refresh sometimes
<rgreening> where is webkitkde?
<rgreening> and I assume it needs an update
<Riddell> in the archive, and you assume wrong
<jussi01> rgreening: it was updated today...
<rgreening> omg. cool
<jussi01> least ways it hit my mirror today
<Riddell> that doesn't mean it works well :)
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> :(
<Quintasan> ScottK: Done, but I had some errors, you will need *.changes file?
<rgreening> jussi01, Riddell: how do you enable it? I remember a menu option before, but I cant seem to find it.
<jussi01> rgreening: go to a web page, then view, view mode, webkit
<rgreening> oh, you have to open a web page for the menu to show... doh
<jussi01> ;)
<ScottK> Quintasan: No, the uploader generates their own -changes.
<rgreening> Riddell: yay. Webkitkde crashes konqueror
<ScottK> rgreening: But webkit is so much better than khtml we should switch anyway.
<Quintasan> ScottK: So what I should do with it?
<rgreening> is there a way to set webkitkde by default so I can really test it?
<maco> i heard a rumour that kmail trunk doesnt crash constantly. any truth to that one? and if so...when's it expected to reach jaunty?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you test it?
<rgreening> scottk: we cant switch if it constantly crashes. Happened a couple of times already. I guess the webkitkde plugin piece still needs much work.
<ScottK> maco: Trunk is 4.3, so not until Karmic.
<ScottK> rgreening: There was some sarcasm is what I said.
<rgreening> oh
<maco> ScottK: so um...cherry picking possible? to fix the crashes?
<rgreening> ha. my brain est tres retarded today
<ScottK> maco: Possibly.  Some of that should happen automatically when we get 4.2.1.
<maco> ok
<maco> by the way, i like kontact :D
<ScottK> The best thing for right now is to make sure upstream has relevant bugs so we have a shot at seeing a fix in 4.2.2 or trunk.
 * ScottK too.
<rgreening> disney.com under Khtml is much better than partly working and slow webkit.
<ScottK> You consider disney.com working a feature?
<jussi01> rofl!!
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmm, I can't compile it, it works but there is no configuration, it tells me to use make ui in the top directory so I added it to debian/rule but it throws out: pykdeuic4: Permission denied
<ScottK> Did you build-dep on python-kde4-dev?
<Quintasan> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  Dunno what to tell you. It may be it's not done enough to be usable.
<Quintasan> hmm, ok
<Quintasan> I'm off, night guys
 * nhandler returns apachelogger's hug even though he isn't here
<neversfelde> knemo is back for KDE4 and it works for me. Is it possible to get an exception from feature freeze for that?
<ScottK> neversfelde: If Riddell is will to say so.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, I will ping him, when he returns
<neversfelde> it is so windows like, but I love it :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<ghostcube> Tm_T, and ? have u tested :D
<ghostcube> hmm kubuntu isnt still suuporting google-gadgets with plamsa or ?
<JontheEchidna> can't
<JontheEchidna> for the moment
<JontheEchidna> it'd need to be packaged separately as it stands
<ghostcube> thx i was discussing in plasma :)
<maco> whomever mentioned installing updates for kdebase as a potential fix for plasma not starting with my config, it seems to have fixed it. thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: cheers - kdebindings built on i386.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-24
<jjesse> !kde version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde version
<jjesse> what is the version of kde in jaunty
 * jjesse can never remember how to work ubuntu
<vorian> ScottK: libdb4.5 is history
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: 4.2.0
<jjesse> thanks JontheEchidna
<a|wen> hmm, damn icon cache ... ScottK: seems moving the icons in kile didn't work as it should; after a restart the icons inside kile is gone, any idea why it doesn't work having them inside the kile dir?
<ghostcube> Tm_T, i testet the loader for et on severs now all working fine :)
<ScottK> a|wen: No.  The iconcache stuff routinely confuses me.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay; fact is it doesn't work... do you have an example of a package with local icons that works, just so i can check that the placement is the same (= not packaging issue)
<ScottK> quassel works.
<a|wen> okay, i'll take a look at that one
<a|wen> ScottK: think i've got it; building right now... any reliable way to clear the icon cache except a restart?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<a|wen> okay; i'll just do a restart after installing the new package
<ScottK> Anyone else run into this gem http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/ctrl-f.png
<seele> lol
<JontheEchidna> yes, actually
<JontheEchidna> I reassigned it to crtl + shift +f as a workaround :/
<a|wen> ScottK: jup, happens sometimes; then goes away and comes back later
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What did you reassign away?
<JontheEchidna> The thing is I couldn't find anything else that used crtl + f
<seele> if anyone happens on (or knows how to get) a really useless error message, send me a screenshot
<ScottK> OK.  I'll file a bug.
<seele> i need a bad error message for a lecture for tomorrow's class
 * seele can't remember the one she regularly gets that includes an error code
<seele> and no hints on how to fix it
<seele> or-- even a good one i suppose
<seele> but i think people learn best from looking at mistakes, not best practices
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> seele: kmail is good at that
<seele> JontheEchidna: yes, but forcing it to throw an error message when i need one is much harder than you think :)
<JontheEchidna> nah, just give it the wrong password for you smtp server
<JontheEchidna> I can get a screenie in a minute or two
<seele> oh that would be helpful :)
<seele> HAH.. this one is good
<seele> http://silverlight.net/blogs/jesseliberty/WindowsLiveWriter/DownloadErrorCode4001_FC31/BugErrorCode_thumb.jpg
<seele> completely useless. perfect
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/5JHm4HRr.html
<JontheEchidna> All I did was give the wrong password
<JontheEchidna> = huge wall of text
<seele> wow that is ugly
<ScottK> A lot of that is driven by SMTP RFCs.
<JontheEchidna> kwallet's good too, it doesn't even tell you that you got the password wrong. It says that it returned an error code of -9
<seele> oooh, that's the one i always get
<shtylman> so what would be the best way to help out now? .. obviously its the bug fix period..where does one start?
<ScottK> shtylman: Right now getting bugs in KDE packages upstream where they can hopefully get fixed in KDE 4.2.2 before our release is probably the most important.
<shtylman> so do I go and try to fix bugs in kde? and then send the patches upstream?
<shtylman> and do I pull kde svn and fix the reported bugs in that?
<shtylman> or work from a different version?
<ScottK> The main thing is to make sure that any upstream bugs we have in LP are reported to bugs.kde.org so they can have them to fix.
<shtylman> I want to help out with the process, but it seems unclear where to start, ya know? I can jump right in, but don't want to duplicate work and such
<ScottK> JontheEchidna has been doing most of that, so he would know better where we are.
<shtylman> I see, so would I ask the kde devel people which bugs to fix? which source base would I work from?
<ScottK> If you want to work on fixing, stuff, one good place to look is http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ and look for KDE packages there aren't aren't building properly.
<shtylman> ooo, interesting... do I pull the sources using apt-get source for the packages that don't build and try to see why?
<nhandler> scottK: Could you look at LP Bug #333673? It is a small merge (look at the Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff) that allows us to get the fix for an RC bug in Debian that affects ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333673 in listen "Please merge listen 0.5-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333673
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes.  You can pull the build failure logs of LP too.  Here's one I know needs doing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konq-plugins/4:4.2.0a-0ubuntu1/+build/869844/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.konq-plugins_4:4.2.0a-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shtylman> apparently only happens on i386...
<shtylman> interesting
<ScottK> nhandler: What did you want me to look at it for.
<nhandler> scottk: Just to give it an ACK for a FFe
<ScottK> shtylman: Because it happens in the doc package generation and that's arch all and only built on i386.
<ScottK> nhandler: It's a bugfix.  It doesn't need an FFe.
<shtylman> i see
<shtylman> ok...I will take a look
<nhandler> scott: Even with the other minor changes it introduces? I thought we had to isolate the bug fix patch in order for it to not need a FFe
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> does anyone know how to get kmail system tray icon to only display new messages in the inox? (I move unread ones to trash an it shows them... very annoying)
<Riddell> morning
<Tonio_> kuaera: sorry for yesterday, I had a connection problem at home...
<Tonio_> is revu down ?
<davmor2> Riddell: Morning
<Tonio_> k3b on my ppa for testers....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I polished the packaging so that libk3b4 deps are main only, the other ones are now in an -extracodecs package
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: heeeey :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can test k3b on amd64 if you like
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Looks good, want me to burn a cd to test it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that would be nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also ripping an audio cd would be super :)
<_StefanS_> just a sec
<_StefanS_> is k3b-mp3 available too ?
<_StefanS_> I guess we can ignore that for now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm downloading an iso to test now..
<Tonio_> super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just install the libk3b4-extracodecs to rip a cd
<Tonio_> that should work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok i will try that. Its burning now btw.~700mb iso.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: over usb2
<Tonio_> nice !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: successfully completed, avg. 2.273 KB/s (13x) .. its a 24x burner
<_StefanS_> I'm ripping an audio cd in a moment
<_StefanS_> uhm.. crashed upon clicking "Start ripping"
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will collect stuff for you
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum..... well it doesn't work with the kde3 version too :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as long as it burns, I'm happy with it :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: same here.. I rarely use that feature anyways.. as long as it burns cd's. What about creating a custom data cd ? should I try that ?
<Tonio_> create data cd and eventually burn a dvd iso....
<Tonio_> that's a pain to download, but useless
<_StefanS_> will do.
<Tonio_> I have not any cd to perform tests myself.... sorry for that
<_StefanS_> no problems, I will test it.
<_StefanS_> is it just me or is jaunty/kde4 just alot faster than intrepid ?
<_StefanS_> seems like alot of waits have been eliminated
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm starting to burn a 3.4gb dvd iso in a moment
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you rock ! many thanks for this
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> testers needed for latest kpackagekit please
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: k3b available for revu too
<Tonio_> Riddell: and seems to work at least as well as the current version (which is half broken due to lack of ioslaves support...)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have some issues with burning dvd's, but I'm trying to reboot whether to see if the libk3b4 messed things up
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I've already been reported dvd issues....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like md5 sum doesnt really work for iso9660 dvd's
<Tonio_> interesting...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Its starting to burn now (I hope)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also, the point is revuing the packaging for me, since the svn receives somehting like 50 commits a day right now
<_StefanS_> yep
<ScottK> Tonio_: ubuntuwire.com expired and is being renewed.  You can use revu.ubuntuwire.org in the meantime.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, I already asked
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just uploaded k3b there
<ScottK> Oh, OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: If you have 5 minutes to give a look, that would be nice :)
<ScottK> It's very early here.  Perhaps when I'm more awake.
<a|wen> ScottK: can't get the kile icons to show up if they are placed under /usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/icons/hicolor/ ... i've looked at quassel, can't find any differences in packaging; so seems to be due to the way icons are imported in kile (/me needs an icon expert in this matter)
<Sput> a|wen: cleaned the kde icon cache?
<Sput> that beast causes weird issues with newly installed apps
 * Sput would be surprised if kile used anything other than KIconLoader, so does Quassel
<a|wen> Sput: i've done a restart after installing it ... is there other ways of cleaning it
<Sput> removing it helps :)
<Sput> it's somewhere in $KDEHOME/kde-cache/kpc
<Sput> or somesuch
<Sput> I have no idea if there is any sane way to just force a refresh, but then again, just rming didn't hurt
<jgoss> hi everyone, i recentally installed ubuntu jaunty and just installed konqueror. konqueror segfaulted when trying to startup. with some trial and error, i realized that if i installed kubuntu-default-settings it worked. this might be related to bug #333411.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333411 in kdebase "crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333411
<a|wen> Sput: you are the man ... cleaned the wrong cache last time i tried :)
<Sput> a|wen: did it help?
<a|wen> Sput: jup :)
<jgoss> is this bug already known or is reproducible by anyone else? thanks for your time.
<a|wen> ScottK: the last package blocking arts-removal is gone now; time to go ahead?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dvd burning is a no-go.. it stops at growisofs "Executing builtin_dd if=..... "
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'd be interested in knowing if that's a growisofs issue or a k3b one...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: anyway, thanks a lot for testing...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me post it to pastebin
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
 * _StefanS_ is trying the new pastebin widget :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/1345766
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: k3b can be canceled, quitted and all that. So it does not seem to be k3b directly
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: line 23 is where i sent a ctrl+c
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'd say it's a k3b issue, but that needs to be confirmed...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: anyway, I have no doubt it'll e upstream fixed soon
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: now the packaging needs to be reviewed so that I can upload regular nightly builds of it and get it tested...
<Tonio_> ell
<Tonio_> hum sorry for that :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't see k3b on revu
<Tonio_> Riddell: on my ppa for that one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: or I can upload on revu if you prefer...
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: one little question.... what about apps that where demoted and that are now ported to kde4 (like knemo...) should they go threw revu once again ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: they only need to go through revu if the packaging changes significantly
<Riddell> Tonio_: but we're past feature freeze now so they need approval from someone
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload knemo since that one was pretty popular for kde3
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you simply approve on revu or do I need to write a FFE bug ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: put it on revu I can look and approve
<_StefanS_> gotta run
<_StefanS_> see you all
<ScottK> a|wen: If all the rdepends are gone then absolutely.
<a|wen> we had one package left on sparc only, and it is gone from the NBS list now
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies a|wen
 * kubotu slides cookies a|wen down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies for a|wen
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to a|wen.
<a|wen> thx JontheEchidna :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/k3b and also http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/knemo
<a|wen> ScottK: how does the request for removal part work? ... should we add something special to the end of the bug?
<ScottK> Generally you make a bug that asks for removal of source and binaries (list them).  For this one, then I'd say add a comment to that effect to the end of the bug.
<jussi01> Riddell: Stickers :D thanks a million :)
<ScottK> The give me a link to the bug and I'll subscribe the archive.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that after dinner; just giving all the binaries a second rdepends check after everything should be gone
 * ScottK nods
<Riddell> Tonio_: comments http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/k3b
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: about libmp3lame-dev, the binary content is being moved to the -extragear package
<a|wen> ScottK: finally found out what was wrong with the icons, after learning how to clear my icon cache ... http://awen.dk/packages/kile/kile_2.1~svn20090217-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: libk3b4 only has main deps, so what is the problem ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, about the version, it's already been changed from 1.95 to 1.60... so I prefer to let to the current one waiting for an official beta/alpha to be released...
<Tonio_> s/extragears/extracodecs/ btw :)
<a|wen> ScottK: please test that the icons works for you as well ... "rm -r /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/kpc/kde-icon-cache.*" to clear the cache
<scott_ev> mornin all
 * a|wen has a version with the fix in his PPA as well for both jaunty and intrepid
<Tonio_> Riddell: about dvd burning that's a known issue, and it'll be fixed upstream shortly, for sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: libmp3lame-dev is still a build-dep
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.... we can't build-dep on multivere stuff, but universe is possible ?
<Riddell> neither is possible
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought that only concerned the binaries (but this also reminds me of something !)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix that.... but about the versionn I think It's better to wait for an official versioned released
<Riddell> maybe, although the current version would cause problems if there was another kde 3 verion released
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think that if we decide to upload it we won't take care about kde3 releases
<Tonio_> Riddell: they have lots of issues due to ioslaves broken...
<Tonio_> Riddell: even currently the kde4 version probably works globaly better than the kde3 one...
<Riddell> well backports potentially I was thinking, but indeed we probably wouldn't
<Riddell> it doesn't work at all for what I use it for :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: dvd burning has an issue, cd burning works all well
<Tonio_> Riddell: imho we should upload right now and investigate this with upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the longer we wait, the harder it is to get it in the archives
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I have no doubt upstream will be helpfull to fix the dvd burning issue shortly...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but you decide wether or not to upload
<Riddell> I'm afraid I'm against uploading, if I can't burn DVDs then I can't test alpha releases
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I can understand that :) I have to help in getting this issue fixed then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and you can burn the command line way :)
<Riddell> wouldn't know how to do that
<Riddell> I know you always think I never use KDE except for konsole but it's not true!
<Riddell> ~twitter update someone sent me a plant in the post!
<kubotu> status updated
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, well you are more shell oriented than me btw.... although I'm also changing on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for your approval to upload knemo, btw
<Tonio_> rgreening: ping ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/ppa as promissed
<ScottK> Riddell: Just in case you're keeping score, my koffice build built, so kdelibs4-doc is clear for NBS removal ....
<Riddell> Tonio_: revu'ed http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/knemo
<Riddell> ScottK: saw that, thanks
<Riddell> what's kdelibs4-doc?  it's not in my apt-cache
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the fact you have to go in kcontrol, that's normal (as said on the kde-apps page) could be better, I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll add the motu address in control and upload, thanks
<Riddell> strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe I should add a readme.debian page about this
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it won't monitor any of your cards by default, unless you configure it for, but it should prompt you to do so at first run eventually...
<JontheEchidna> Do you think it'd be possible to get a FFe for this: http://arorabrowser.blogspot.com/2009/02/05.html ? It fixes a memleak that wouldn't have been there if we hadn't updated to Qt 4.5
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix the package description, that's even better
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes I think that would be good
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty.
<Tonio_> rgreening: you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: what about your second patch ? were you waiting for me to finish it ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: seems to work well, so I'll ping glatzor to upload as soon as possible
<rgreening> I wanted to work from newer version.
<rgreening> ya.
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: So when Mark says, "Mark Shuttleworth says: Yes, it will be integrated into Kubuntu ..." - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/265 - does that actually mean "will" or "we're going to discuss it with the community"?
<a|wen> ScottK: arts removal bug 333847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333847 in arts "Source and binary removal of arts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333847
<Riddell> ScottK: both I expect
<ScottK> Riddell: He's going to do what he's going to do, but I really find the idea of replacing chunks of upstream very disheartening.  I do hope he can be convinced to work with KDE instead.
<ScottK> a|wen: Once I saw your kile patch I slapped my forehead.  That's exactly the problem and those kinds of problems are hard to see.
<Riddell> I'd expect patches rather than replacing anything
<seele> hmm.. i'd like to know what influence i've had on the notify-osd spec
<ScottK> seele: I was wondering about that too.
<seele> *two* qt developers have been hired?
<ScottK> Riddell: The spec as written proposes an alternative implementation.  If that's not what they plan, they ought to change their spec.
 * seele looks at Riddell 
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, it is the smaller changes that is harder to see ... especially when the icon cache fools you so it still doesn't work after moving them, he
<ScottK> a|wen: The arts bug is in the hands of the Canonical archive admins now.
<a|wen> thx
<ScottK> a|wen: You really ought to be working on a MOTU application.
<JontheEchidna> a|wen isn't an MOTU yet????
<ScottK> Nope.
<a|wen> ScottK: i've actually got it started ...
<Riddell> ScottK: it says that it should be using knotify and not a replacement, that's what you want
<JontheEchidna> I always assumed he was...
 * a|wen starts writing some more on it
 * Riddell looks at seele 
<seele> two?
<Riddell> count them baby
<ScottK> Riddell: That's not how I read the spec (I admit on a re-read it's ambiguous).  My read is that they will extend notify-osd to provide an implementation of the KNotification API.
<seele> Riddell: i only know of one! i'm being left out!
<ScottK> Note that the spec is a spec about notify-osd.
<ScottK> a|wen: kile uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<a|wen> ScottK: perfect!
<Riddell> nhandler: contratulations on becoming revu master
<vorian> revu master?
<vorian> ohmy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: just about done with arora
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: lovely
<JontheEchidna> bug 333839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333839 in arora "New upstream release (arora 0.5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333839
 * Riddell reads bug 253854 and wonders if it's not too late to switch to phonon built from Qt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253854 in qt4-x11 "Needed libphonon enabled in Qt4 compilation/packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253854
<JontheEchidna> Doesn't Qt 4.5 use phonon 4.3.0?
<Riddell> 4.3.1
<JontheEchidna> better, even
<davmor2> Riddell: What the bloody big K wasn't clue enough ;)
<Riddell> it didn't feel complete
<davmor2> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ++1 on qt phonon (if at all possible) .. would be nice.
<Riddell> rgreening: for jambi?
<rgreening> Riddell: for KDE
<rgreening> in  general
<Riddell> rgreening: why?  KDE apps work fine
<rgreening> :). In the qt build, you meantioned you had to do something with phonon.. and I had to disable in jambi as a consequence. would be nice not to have to disable the qt stuff
<rgreening> Riddell: so, wrt bug 253854... are we still broken for 9.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253854 in qt4-x11 "Needed libphonon enabled in Qt4 compilation/packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253854
<Riddell> rgreening: not for the original posters problem
<rgreening> ok.
<Riddell> the question is if there are other problems
<rgreening> Riddell: there must be a way to package/provide this phonon from qt so as it's differentiated from KDE.
<rgreening> fabo: what does debian do?
<Riddell> rgreening: it's the same thing, just some different install locations
<Riddell> debian builds the standalone one same as we do and misses out on qt 4.5 webkit use of phonon and doesn't have jambi
<rgreening> Riddell: so the question is, could we package it, use the qt location, make kde prefer the kde one? or do some kind of alternatives?
<rgreening> or if its the same, could we install some symlinks to make qt find the kde seperated package?
<Riddell> we could (or the apps in question could just fix their build system to look in the kde location)
<Riddell> rgreening: but I really don't see anything wrong with just using phonon built from qt.  we'd need to work out how to package the xine backend separately and we'd need to check carefully that everything still works like the kcontrol module
<Riddell> it's just a bit of a big change for post feature freeze
 * ScottK votes getting 4.5 working well is probably enough fun for the moment.
<JontheEchidna> +1 on ScottK's comment
<rgreening> Riddell: we could do it in a PPA and have the ninjas test. and then to kubuntu-experimental/testing for more users to test... then maybe update later
<JontheEchidna> btw, bug 333839 is ready for FFe acks if anybody wants to give them ^_^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333839 in arora "New upstream release (arora 0.5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333839
<Riddell> rgreening: we already add symlinks to work around jambi's inflexible build system, one more for phonon wouldn't be a problem (but you know how long buliding qt takes...)
<rgreening> Riddell: testing symlinks could be done manually. Add them, see if it works. if it does, do a build with them in it.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, a|wen: what was the issue with kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf.diff. It applys fine here. Doe shte compile break or something else?
<a|wen> rgreening: the problem is that it causes double-notifications (at least some time for some people)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it won't compile
<JontheEchidna> the double notifications will happen after the systray settings change (e.g. hide an icon)
<rgreening> a|wen: I get double notification without it.
<JontheEchidna> rly?
<rgreening> yes, in kopete for example.
<rgreening> maybe its just kopete.
<JontheEchidna> without the patch I can no longer reproduce the duplicate notification issue
<rgreening> In kopete, I have multiple accounts. when a contact comes online for one, I get notifications for more than one, but should get one.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that might not be the same bug
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: prob not.
<rgreening> where'd this patch come from and whats it do?
<a|wen> rgreening: it's from upstream svn ... to be able to switch back to the old-type non-hiding notifications
<JontheEchidna> trunk, allows you to return to using old-style knotificatiosn
<rgreening> oh.
<a|wen> ScottK, JontheEchidna, yuriy, Riddell, rgreening and anyone who feels left out: when you are in a good mood one of the days :) please consider helping my application https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplicationTemplate
<claydoh> did we announce moving kde4.2 into backports anywhere?
<a|wen> claydoh: i'm pretty sure no
<claydoh> I am noticing a few ml and forum folk with what may be issues wwith broken plasmoids and even desktops
<claydoh> all of a sudden
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdeworkspace is at like 95%, no build fail. when does it die?
<JontheEchidna> aroudn 60%
<rgreening> works for me here. did you build local or in pbuilder or ?
<claydoh> possible conflicts with having both backports and the experimental ppa repo enabled maybe?
<a|wen> claydoh: i have both enabled without any problems ... but there is some possible pitfalls when upgrading from kde4.1.4 to kde4.2 regarding plasmoids
<a|wen> claydoh: sometimes it is solvable by removing the plasmoid and inserting it again ... any particular plasmoid giving problems?
<claydoh> I have people with plenty of the plasmoids "broken" but have seen 2 folks with unuseable deskrops
<claydoh> no windeco/unable to move windows or to type in open apps in some cases
<a|wen> claydoh: if they end up in a half-upgraded state, then it is very likely that someting could break ... upgrading fully should cure most things
 * ScottK marked on a|wen's application.  Someone else's turn.
<a|wen> claydoh: is there any pattern in a particular plasmoid(s) ... especially if removing / adding doesn't help?
 * a|wen hands ScottK a cookie
<claydoh> not, not yet, the two I am looking at are the unuseable desktop ones, apps can't be moved or typed into no windeco
<claydoh> and one person has tried updating, but shows no updates, and gwenview held back
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace just finished building locally here.
<a|wen> ScottK: did all plasmoids from the kubuntu-experimental ppa get moved to -backports?
<rgreening> claydoh: try having the users mov/rename the plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc file in the .kde dir. and see if the default plasma setup works
<ScottK> They did not.
<ScottK> We need someone to do that.
<ScottK> IIRC JontheEchidna volunteered to upload them.
<rgreening> *shoots* JontheEchidna :)
<a|wen> claydoh: ^^ there is your reason for single plasmoids not working
<claydoh> thats the easy one :)
<rgreening> quicklaunch is the real bad on from kdebase-workspace iirc.
<a|wen> yeah, thats a default one, iirc
<rgreening> plasma crashes. do the move suggestion above and those whould start working.
<JontheEchidna> the quicklaunch crash only affects Qt 4.5 systems
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't affect intrepid
<rgreening> ah, correct. then we cannot backport those patches or they break in Qt4.4.3
<claydoh> but no one has seen windows with no windeco or similar?
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: that happens when not all the packages upgrade because of a file conflict
<claydoh> ahhh
 * claydoh is dense today
<JontheEchidna> all of the kdebase-workspace ones should be fixed by now
<rgreening> claydoh: have users try sudo apt-get install -f on command line. see what shows up
<ScottK> The plasmoids in Main all got updated in backports.
<ScottK> I know we also have some file conflict issues in kdebase-runtime still to fix in backports too.
<JontheEchidna> there are also some that also need fixing in trunk in kdepim, kdeartwork, and kdesdk
<ScottK> Urgh.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I pbuilt the wrong revision of workspace.. doh. :) trying again so I can fix the patch.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Don't forget you can upload stuff to backports.
<nixternal> Riddell: where did you get that huge KDE sticker from?
<Riddell> akadeny I think
<Riddell> akademy I think
<nixternal> hehe
<seele> "The freedesktop.org spec is clear that actions are optional, and that applications should query the notification system to see which optional capabilities it supports..."
<seele> does that mean a new spec has been adopted? or is that the *proposed* spec?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't heard that anything was accepted
<seele> Riddell: Artemis_Fowl lives! He's asking what he needs to do to get KGRUBEditor in for Jaunty.
<seele> He's been working on better Automagic support but says he can't do GRUB2 support
<Tonio_> hi seele
<Tonio_> seele: new kpackagekit is in the packagekit ppa, if you want to test... there are a few UI improvements and fixes
<seele> Tonio_: hi! how is your new apartment?
<seele> did rgreening get his updates in yet?
<Tonio_> seele: fine :) except I have a few internet connection issues
<Tonio_> seele: the last patch is still missing but the package is complient to the current one (sources editables)
<seele> ok
<Tonio_> seele: and my foot is getting better, so everything's perfect :)
 * Tonio_ reuploads all packages that have doc/kde4 for new doc path
<rgreening> seele: no. I have much work still to do before that can happen. Now that the build is available, I can start migrating to it and implementing the new app-install specification.
<seele> Tonio_: what was wrong with your foot?
<seele> rgreening: ok.. just checking :)
<Tonio_> seele: I got a finger broken :)
<seele> Tonio_: you mean a toe? :)
<rgreening> np :)
<Tonio_> seele: dunno the word, but probably, yes :)
<seele> Tonio_: did you do it moving or were you drunk? :D
<Tonio_> seele: moving in the dark in the appartment, without any shoes
<seele> ow
<Tonio_> seele: and no I wasn't drunk, hehe
<seele> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: I decided to just add libqtjambi-dev depend on qtjambi-demo for now. It will get us the package and we can look at splitting it up later. I made a note in the changelog.
<rgreening> Riddell: It's uploaded to my ppa to build version ~ppa2
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what has/was changed in the notification patch from the original?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I added a few patches from upstream
<rgreening> can I see the original to compare against the current?
<JontheEchidna> it's in bzr somewhere
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: and is this applied anywhere? I looked in kdesvn and couldn't find it in trunk
<JontheEchidna> I don't have the original
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/systemtray/core/manager.cpp?view=log
<JontheEchidna> those two revisions after the GUI was added
<JontheEchidna> but not the third
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: but is that patch applied anywhere in trunk? doesn't appear to be?
<rgreening> nm.
<rgreening> I see now
<apachelogger> ScottK: I uploaded libs workspace and runtime for lzma testing to my ppa
<apachelogger> => off again :)
<JontheEchidna> Why won't this work? sudo pbuilder build arora_0.5-0ubuntu1.dsc --logfilebuild.log
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> that explains it
<JontheEchidna> wait, no it doesn't. It was correct in konsole
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: what error do you get?
<JontheEchidna> nothing, just no log file
<JontheEchidna> :/
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: try with --pkgname-logfile ?
<a|wen> takes no arguments
<JontheEchidna> --arora-logfile?
<a|wen> no ... --pkgname-logfile is the name of the option
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: sudo pbuilder build  --logfile build.log arora_0.5-0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<a|wen> oh
 * vorian has buildlogs automagic in his pbuilderrc
 * a|wen has a pbuilder wrapper and associated pdebuild wrapper doing the tricks
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<ghostcube> :)
 * DasKreech has new jaunty impressions for Gnome if anyone cares
<shtylman> do share
<DasKreech> It's really snappy
<DasKreech> They have stripped out even more stuff
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm redoing the patch. Why did you say the top two commits and not the 3rd?
<DasKreech> Which I guess is good for some folks
<JontheEchidna> not the top two
<DasKreech> The new notifications are rapidly annoying
<JontheEchidna> the two after the initial gui commit
<JontheEchidna> and not the top one
<DasKreech> When they work I have to do more steps to get to something
<DasKreech> When they don't work I have to do a LOT more steps
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: oh, I got it backwards.
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> got it now
<shtylman> heh
<rgreening> Im a lefty, so my brain works opposite to what you think :)
<scott_ev> if I'm entering a bug about a problem with the way a theme change is acting, what package is that?
<DasKreech> Things in general move really smoothly though
<DasKreech> the notifications might work better on KDE than Gnome
<shtylman> thats good to know
<shtylman> I don't like the look of notifications on kde currently
<a|wen> scott_ev: might depend on the exact problem?
<DasKreech> But only because you can bypass almost all notifications with shortcut keys in KDE
<DasKreech> shtylman: They are under review
<shtylman> thats good to know
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I found out where the patch was messed up
<JontheEchidna> what'd I do?
<rgreening> I'll paste a diff...
<a|wen> scott_ev: in most cases i've seen until now, it was a problem with the part acting weird, eg. the panel; so best guess is reporting against the part doing it wrong
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | main frozen for alpha-5 | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/122522/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: line 42/43 is the big faux pas
<JontheEchidna> blah, iFail
<rgreening> d-> was missing and swap 'q' with 'this' :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: anyway, let me try out my patch.
<rgreening> "Hi, my name is Jon, and I'm a patch-o-holic"
<DasKreech> Hmm The notifications follow up button just disappeared
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: sez the person who pushed half-working python plasma bindings into kdebase-workspace a few days before release :P
<rgreening> oh my :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rgreening> That was like 6 months ago, Im much wiser now
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<rgreening> and your excuse :)
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies for rgreening
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to rgreening.
<rgreening> lol
<scott_ev> a|wen: thank you
<rickspencer3> hey guys, when do you all have your regular meetings?
<Riddell> I think you're making an assumption rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rgreening> I think we're due
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> it's not regular, never found a time that suits everyone
<Riddell> but yes we are
<rickspencer3> okay
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: Hiya
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: hi
<DasKreech> trying out the Notifications in Gnome
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: cool
<rickspencer3> I'll be interested to hear what you think
<rickspencer3> make sure you let the dx team know too
<shtylman> how much faster do you think qt/kde would be if the signals/slots were template based?
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: It would work better on KDE :)
<DasKreech> The reflex action is to jump to something important as far as i can tell there isn't a way to do that smoothly on Gnome
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: what do you mean "jump on"? you mean like "click on"?
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: no in KDE I can activate any window that's requesting attention
<DasKreech> So if I get a notification that non interactive it's one button press to bring what ever it was to the front
<DasKreech> Gnome can't do that so it's a little annoying since I have to hunt down things
<DasKreech> and really low priority things  are a lot more steps
<DasKreech> but I like the presentation of the notifications
<DasKreech> The slowing down of the notifications really makes them easy to go through or ignore as needed
<Riddell> shtylman: I don't imagine that's a limiting factor
<shtylman> Riddell: I don't mean its a limiting factor..I am just curious what people thing the speed gains might be
<Riddell> DasKreech: I don't follow that, you click on the window in the taskbar in gnome same as kde
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: things that have windows are eight a)messages which should go into the messaging indicator and be easy to open, or b) just open
<Riddell> shtylman: you'd need to ask someone who knows the qt internals
<DasKreech> Riddell: no I don't
<shtylman> Riddell: just for information, I did a comparison. make a qobject that had a qt style signal and a templated signal. I also made a slot object to receive. I then emit the signal 10 million times and time the qt one versus the templated one
<DasKreech> In KDE I press Alt+ctrl+A
<DasKreech> or Ctrl+Shift+I
<shtylman> RIddell: this was done out of curiosity mostly...but the results were interesting
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: the mesage indicator disappeared when I set my Time zone
<DasKreech> not sure where it is now
<DasKreech> Waiting on someone new to message me to see if it will come back
<shtylman> compiled with -03 the qt  method timed in at 2.5 seconds, the templated method timed in at .055 seconds
<shtylman> without optimizations the qt method still takes 2.5 seconds and the templated one takes .8 seconds
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: that's weird!
<rickspencer3> perhaps log a bug?
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: this is 5 minutes before your question. I don't know enough to know what happened
<rickspencer3> I'm looking forward to alpha5 this week
<DasKreech> Plus I've had people who I'm talking to message me and the indicator doesn't come back
<rickspencer3> I'm going to try Kubuntu as my main desktop
<DasKreech> I'll see if someone new messages me if it returns
<rickspencer3> I haven't had it as my main desktop for like three years, probably worth trying again
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: ha ha prepare for shock
<rickspencer3> laters, gotta run, be back in a couple of hours
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm impressed but I fear your low level hacking is lost on us, maybe there's a qt mailing list which would be interested though
<DasKreech> #qt
 * _StefanS_ is rather impressed with kubuntu/jaunty as it is now
<_StefanS_> pretty fast too :D
<DasKreech> I'm slowly fighting KDE 4.3 envy
<_StefanS_> DasKreech: the current svn version ?
<DasKreech> _StefanS_: no the constant neverending cycle of wanting all the new stuff in the next major version and once you have it in two weeks the blog posts about what's going to happen in the next major version have you completely dissatisfied
<_StefanS_> DasKreech: I totally understand that feeling :D
<_StefanS_> DasKreech: but things have _really_ improved alot I think over that past two versions
<DasKreech> _StefanS_: that's the Problem!
<DasKreech> Whee KDE 4.0 is kinda nice
<DasKreech> WOw KDE 4.1 looks even better
<DasKreech> *wait wait*
<DasKreech> nice
<DasKreech> Woahhh Lookit KDE 4.2
<DasKreech> *wait wait wait*
<jussi01> *g*
<DasKreech> This is sweet
<DasKreech> Here's is what's happening in KDE 4.3
<_StefanS_> hehe
<DasKreech> NANANANANANANANANA
<DasKreech> Not listening
<_StefanS_> rm -r dot.kde.org
<DasKreech> planetkde.org is the problem
<_StefanS_> it will keep most of that stuff away :D
<_StefanS_> ah yep, that was the one i meant
<_StefanS_> but you get the idea hehe
<DasKreech> Yeha i have like 300 un read posts in akregator just cause it looks interesting But I really can't deal with the mental exercise of imagining how cool it will be to have that stuff
<_StefanS_> I think the number one thing that has helped me appreciate kde 4 even more is that nvidia has improved their blob so much the past months.
<_StefanS_> its day and night in 2d performance
<_StefanS_> (I dislike too many effect)
<_StefanS_> effects even.
<JontheEchidna> ugh, all my bugmail lost its date info :/
<JontheEchidna> but the mail regains the info when I click on it???
<DasKreech> _StefanS_: Yeah Hopefully Some Xorg ugs get looked at too
 * ScottK hands DasKreech a 'b'.
<_StefanS_> DasKreech: yes..
<DasKreech> ScottK: This correction was rought to you y the letter ' '
<rgreening> Nice article... ScottK Im sure you'd appreciate this... http://commit-digest.org/issues/2009-02-08/
<rgreening> see the story bit about the desktop file security.
<DasKreech> .desktop
<rgreening> ya, s'was whut I ment :)
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I uploaded kdebase-workspace to my PPA to build.
<JontheEchidna> w0t
<JontheEchidna> *w00t
<JontheEchidna> I testbuilt the soliddevice dataengine patch I committed earlier, so you shouldn't have trouble with that
<DasKreech> Wait no visual garbage in Jaunty ?
<DasKreech> seele: ping
<ScottK> So are we going to backport that?
<JontheEchidna> I believe that Riddell backported that this weekend
<ScottK> Kewl.
<JontheEchidna> irt the desktop file secutiry
<JontheEchidna> *security
<ScottK> Does this qualify as a 'security' issue that should be fixed in older releases too?
<JontheEchidna> The security team's taking care of it, iirc
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Great.
 * ScottK considers his Dapper desktop uses Riddell's unofficial 3.5.5 packages and that's another reason to upgrade.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So we need to update intrepid-backports then.
<JontheEchidna> bug 332069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332069 in kdepim "code execution when following links" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332069
<JontheEchidna> ugh, so much to do
<DasKreech> rickspencer3-afk: Got new people talking to me it hasn't come back
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Riddell fixed the backport already too.
<JontheEchidna> hurrah!
<JontheEchidna> looks like apachelogger's lzma stuff failed to upload...
 * JontheEchidna fixes it and uploads to his ppa, though he really should be fixing some boogs
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: l guess you should log a bug
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: did you try adding it back back right clicking and using "add to panel"?
<seele> DasKreech: pong
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I would appreciate it if you could get some clarification from Dx about their plans for KDE.  Do they plan to implement notify-osd as an alterntative implementation of KNotification or do they plan to work with upstream KDE to improve the existing implementation?  Different people here get different impressions from the spec as drafted.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: ack
<rickspencer3> I was planning to stop in the channel around 1500 UTC tommorow to discuss how Kubuntu/Dx collaboration, so we can maybe touch base then
<ScottK> rickspencer3: OK.  It'll be hard to have that conversation without knowing the answer to my question.
<seele> rickspencer3: maybe we should schedule a meeting to do that so everyone who needs ot be there is there
<seele> Riddell: ping, what should I tell Artemis_Fowl about KGRUBEditor?
<rickspencer3> seele: could you be here at 1500UTC tomorrow?
<DasKreech> readding Information crashed pidgin
<DasKreech> But the mail thing is back at least
<seele> rickspencer3: no, i'm not available until after 17:00UTC tomorrow
<rickspencer3> mrph
<rickspencer3> maybe I'll stop in at 1500UTC and then again at 1800UTC (or s0)
<rickspencer3> seele: I just want to generate some discussion about how best to collaborate, so a meeting might be too "formal"
<rickspencer3> also, it would probably be an ongoing discussion, not just one meeting
<DasKreech> mailing list?
<ScottK> Probably not.
<ScottK> We need some more focused discussion first to establish if there is any basis for collaboration.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: there is always basis for collaboration
<rickspencer3> you make it sound like we're warring factions in some kind of civl war
<rickspencer3> I'm pretty sure we're all on the same side
<ScottK> In cases where there is some commonality of interest that is true.
<DasKreech> There is a desktop Experience team
<DasKreech> Kubuntu would like a Desktop Experience
<ScottK> I'd argue we have one.
<rickspencer3> lol
<DasKreech> :-)
<DasKreech> Common
<ScottK> Not at all.
<ScottK> If I wanted an experience common with Ubuntu, I'd run Ubuntu.
<DasKreech> ScottK: Smile :)
<DasKreech> Yeah we know
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: So what time?
<rickspencer3> I'll drop in tomorrow at 1500UTC and then again later (I have a lot of calls)
<ScottK> Honestly I think there are some good points in the proposal, but it's difficult to know if there is a reasonable way to approach them.
<rickspencer3> that said, I lurk in this channel every day, so don't feel like you can't ping me
<DasKreech> Cool
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: are you against contentless pings ?
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: you mean when you just say "ping"
<rickspencer3> ?
<DasKreech> Yeah without anything
<DasKreech> Most people who are busy prefer ping with what you want to talk about eeen with no response
 * Sput found that video of those notifications quite shiny, what with all the blur and translucency, but personally wouldn't use a notification system that didn't provide interactivity
<DasKreech>  so if I leave and you come by you can still see it
<DasKreech> Also prevents you responding two days later and I have no recollection of the burning burning important issue :)
<DasKreech> Sput: That's what I'm finding
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: I think if you have a question, you just ask it, but if you want to start a deeper conversation, you say "ping", but I think customs are different in different places
<DasKreech> Someone logs in and I have to go find Pidgin and find the person to say hi
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: ok noted
<DasKreech> Sput: Also I have a insta reaction to click on the notification if it's something important
<DasKreech> Which makes it disappear
<DasKreech> So I move the mouse away and it comes back
<DasKreech> So I go to click again and it goes away
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: you may find that grow out of that response over time
<DasKreech> Yeah I know
<DasKreech> It's just what I'm used to
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: I do find myself completely ignoring them now though
<rickspencer3> I now find that when I see a notification it doesn't make my heart race "ohmygoddoIhavetoclickonthisthingbeforeitgoesaway"
<DasKreech> if something happens in the corner I don't even look
<rickspencer3> I just read it
<rickspencer3> interesting ... I definately read them
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: which so far I'm finding is bad since not all the notifications are logged
<rickspencer3> yeah, but if the notification requires that you see it, it shouldn't be an ephemeral notification, so you shouldn't stress about missing them
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: That's partly because I have someone who keeps logging in and out so since I can't do anything about it I just stopped looking
<DasKreech> Not sure if that would happen in normal stuff
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<DasKreech> I got back the applet but so far I haven't seen anything in the log but Pidgin
<DasKreech> Sooo not sure if that's expected
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: if you get a message now, it should be logged in there
<ScottK> Sput: I tend to agree with you about wanting actions to work.  I think it's good not to require a notification to be dismissed, but I don't see any sense in removing the ability to get an action if you click on it.
<Sput> ScottK: yes, I feel that often notifications provide a direct shortcut to something you want to have happen *now*, such as kopete's "Show" and "Ignore" actions
<ScottK> So I have a hard time getting past this proposal takes away something I want.
<DasKreech> Yeah
<DasKreech> as you said that I got one :-)
<DasKreech> ScottK: I think it's a harder sell if you don't know
<DasKreech> You know what a notification is for and what it does
<DasKreech> From the perspective of someone who is learning the computer for the first time having things come up with some giving you delayed actions and some not is hard to rationalize I would expect
<DasKreech> I'll have to see this on a fuller scale where all notifications have priorities and are tied back to what called them
<DasKreech> So far I've seen nothing but pidgin
<ScottK> I always thought the Kopete notifications were very clean and sensible.  The one thing I'd missed is having it go away in a bit if I ignore it.  KNotification in 4.2 seems to do that by default now.
<ScottK> I guess there are other aspect of this that bother me too.  The notifications spec is not yet an approved FDO spec (AFAIK) and so I think it's premature to declare packages that don't comply with it 'buggy'.
<maco> ScottK: do you mean canonical's notification spec or do you mean the one canonical refers to when saying "but the spec says they should check the notification daemon's capabilities"?
<ScottK> The one they refer to.
<maco> oh ok
<ScottK> So they've grabbed a draft spec and declared all non-implementers buggy.
<ScottK> This is not, IMO good citizenship.
<maco> well it makes sense to me to check capabilities...isnt the saying "be liberal in input and conservative in output"?
<ScottK> Yes.  It's reasonable to do it, but it's in no sense a bug if you don't since up until last week there wasn't an implementation in the wild where it matters.
<maco> but i guess the other side of that coin is that canonical's should accept whatever the app's doing
<Sput> also KDE upstream, last time I talked to them about that, said that the fdo spec lacks stuff, which is why knotify still doesn't use it.
<Sput> taking away features from that doesn't sound like making it lack less
<maco> Sput: more of "making features optional"
<DasKreech> Does Gnome use the FDo spec?
<DasKreech> far as I know they don't
<Sput> gnome's notification daemon implements the spec, afaik
<maco> i agree that having buttons on a notification seems silly because they're small. however, clicking on the notification is a *nice* thing
<maco> though it *is* annoying when i cant see my typing line in irssi because of a libnotify popup. so still being able to make them invisible like canonical wants to do when you hover but also having something that can make the notification "active" (holding ctrl, maybe?) so you can click it would be nice
<maco> clicking a notification from pidgin to make the IM window visible, for example
<ScottK> maco: Also, the only thing I've seen from KDE upstream about this proposal is http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/12/notifications.html
<DasKreech> maco: Correction clicking a message notification
<seele> Sput: afaik the proposed spec will put the actions as an optional feature
<DasKreech> If someone logs in there is no way to easily get to that person
<ScottK> This doesn't give me a lot of basis for optimism that much of this will ever go upstream in KDE.
<ScottK> seele: But they aren't optional in notify-osd AFAICT.
<rickspencer3> is there nothing in Kubuntu that is not in KDE?
<maco> DasKreech: well you're right....presence and message notifications
 * DasKreech can't think of much
<maco> rickspencer3: very very little
<seele> rickspencer3: maybe a few backported or unofficial patches, a few defaults changes, but we're pretty much KDE
<maco> the administration apps arent upstream
<seele> maco: what administration apps?
<DasKreech> System settings and printer I think but those got moved upstream
<DasKreech>  adept obviously
<seele> system-config-printer-kde isn't but it would be nice once it is finished that it will be. it was written to replace what was in kde3 upstream
<maco> seele: didnt someone at the party say that kde reserves some things as distro's domain
<seele> adept is going away to use kpackagekit which upstream is interested in using globally
<maco> ?
<seele> maco: of course we have the decision to change stuff if we want, but that doesnt mean we do
<maco> and i recall someone pointing out on your blog that the system settings thing in kde 3 that you showed on there was kubuntu's, not what's found elsewhere
<DasKreech> That's all I can think of that's kubuntu and not KDE
<rickspencer3> ScottK: it just seems like you take these very extreme positions, and impute such harsh intentions to people, and I can't imagine that it's because of some sort of need for KDE "purity"
<DasKreech> maco: I just said it was pushed upstream
<DasKreech> It's KDE now
<maco> DasKreech: ah missed that
<maco> ok
<seele> maco: kgrubeditor? that is freely available, it isn't just kubuntu. it's just not in kde proper
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Not at all.
<DasKreech> seele: ah good one I guess. Who else uses that ?
 * Sput just has this feeling that the wohle notification discussion so clearly shows the different philosophies of gnome and kde
<seele> DasKreech: whoever downloads it from sourceforge
<rickspencer3> so obviously we make choices about what is best for users
<DasKreech> Sput: Well it's not a Gnome discussion
<maco> seele: this comment: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2008/system-settings-as-a-design-lesson/#comment-157249
<Sput> and since gnome and KDE have such different philosophies when it comes to user interaction, it's gonna be hard to find common ground
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I recognize that I'm currently holding opinions on a very slim amount of data.  All I know is what's been disclosed and that's not much.  With different data, I might have a different opinion.
<rickspencer3> I think there is plenty of time to discuss the specific merits of the design decisions in notification-OSD, and there will be lots of usage data as well
<maco> can someone just port Growl and be done with it?
<rickspencer3> I just want to ensure that everyone is approaching 9.10 with a positive, cooperative, and can-do attitude, with respect for the legitimate needs and interests of everyone involved
<DasKreech> Sput: It's a canonical project. Detached from Gnome
<Sput> DasKreech: I have the feeling that the proposal is heavily influenced by gnomish philosophy, as in taking away features to make things supposedly easier for the user
<ScottK> rickspencer3: You don't know me very well.  I do revisit my opinions and change them based on new data.
<DasKreech> Sput: Maybe.
<rickspencer3> Sput: not
<Sput> DasKreech: and I don't mean that negative
<Sput> it's just a different approach
<seele> maco: it was Kubuntu's and then KDE adopted it upstream in KDE4
<rickspencer3> the design is really desktop agnotistic
<DasKreech> But I think that Gnome has issues with it as well
<rickspencer3> Sput: ack
<ScottK> rickspencer3: He's not the only one that feels that way.
<maco> seele: ah ok
<DasKreech> And Mark did say it's an experiement
<DasKreech> if it works great
<rickspencer3> I didn't take it as negative Sput
<maco> Sput: its *pretty* i'll give it that...
<DasKreech> if not then oh well
<Sput> yes, it is pretty, but it comes with the cost of not having features I, as a user, value
<ScottK> Conceptually I don't think you put 'experiments' on user's default desktops.  That's not an experiment, it's a production decision.
<DasKreech> maco: Yeah till I started to ignore it :)
<Sput> gnome has this approach of determining what most users don't seem to need, and removing those features, in the interest of making things easy
<Sput> I'm a KDE user because I *do* want maximum features :)
<Sput> so those philosophies clash
<maco> i just want to be able to click on a notification to bring its parent into focus. that's it.
<DasKreech> ScottK: then argue that it should be toggled
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Since you probably don't know ... Sput is one of the upstream developers for Quassel, our new default Kubuntu IRC client.
<rickspencer3> I didn't know
<rickspencer3> very kewl
 * rickspencer3 shakes Sput's hand
<rickspencer3> nice to meet you
<Sput> (not a [k]ubuntu user though, so I am discussing here as an enduser ;-))
 * DasKreech shakes Sput's hand too
<Sput> my pleasure.
<DasKreech> You are doing good work :)
<rickspencer3> Sput: you're more of Gentoo person, right?
<DasKreech> Confusing sometimes :) but solid
<Sput> rickspencer3: yeah
<rickspencer3> kewl
<Sput> DasKreech: thanks, working on making it ever slicker and easier to use ;-)
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: What parts of the Notifications would you say are of the highest importance to the experiment?
<Sput> mmh, first prototype of smart nick completion working here
<DasKreech> Sput: I saw :) I was trying quassel a while back and it took me two days to get it running
<DasKreech> Sput: Ha ha ha :)
 * ScottK heads off for a while ....
<DasKreech> Now pretty much when people ask I just tell them to install quassel and try it
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: I would say it's the whole framework of having four ways to notify a user that you want their attention
<ScottK> rickspencer3: A big part of the problem is that people (like me) are so locked up on the idea of taking actions away that the rest of the message is totally lost.
<maco> DasKreech: why was that?
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: ack that
<maco> ScottK: i think the main point is "don't disrupt the entire desktop for something that's cursory"
<Sput> ScottK: right... I saw that video this morning, and I really found it was a nice visual experience, but of course, you can't use it with actions
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: Syn
<seele> maco: if it's something cursory then there shouldnt be an interruption
<DasKreech> maco: why what ?
<maco> DasKreech: why'd it take you two days to get quassel running?
<rickspencer3> you got to take the whole Fx into account: the right use of ephemeral notifications, the right use of persistent indicators, the right use of opening windows, and the right use of popping dialogs
<DasKreech> maco: cause I was just trying out KDE and was spastic
<Sput> now maybe one could have transient popups that only display information and fade away and become translucent and all that, *and* persistent notifications with actions on them that can be clicked
<maco> seele: for example, when i sign into pidgin using libnotify, i get about 30 messages stacked up on the right side of my screen blocking the entire right 300px and preventing me from doing anything over in that part of the screen. at least this doesnt dothat.
<rickspencer3> Sput: An IRC client would use the messaging indicator, so the user could act on the notification, but they wouldn't have to the instant it appeared
<DasKreech> I had to install Irssi to figure out the core and why the user for core was different from the one on IRC and how to connect the server and client
<rickspencer3> Sput: what you described is the exact design, I think
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: Any chance of having the user bump things into bins they want?
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<Sput> rickspencer3: so there could be popups with buttons on them, that wouldn't become translucent on hover but rather allow mouse interaction?
<maco> i only tried quassel for about 30 seconds. there were two windows of moving text (as opposed to chanlist and nick list), and i was confused, so i went back to irssi
<DasKreech> At a app or signal level ?
<seele> maco: and many of those messages you probably don't care to see so why are they there
<DasKreech> Sput: Yes read the Wiki spec
<maco> seele: because i want it to tell me when people sign on *after* i sign on, not as it populates the buddy list
<DasKreech> some actually create windows
<rickspencer3> Sput: no, the pop-ups fade into a panel indicator that the user can interact with at their leisure
<DasKreech> maco: Yeah that's why :)
<seele> maco: yes.. but the application isn't smart enough to know you dont want to know when the buddy list populates
<rickspencer3> So I guess I misunderstood what you said
<seele> it should be
<DasKreech> Sput: but those are behind other windows and simply request attention
<Sput> mhm.
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: you'll get back to me on my question I take it :)
 * Sput thinks about desktop setups that don't *have* a panel
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: probably not, I have no ideas what you meant :)
<maco> seele: right. at least with the new thing, only one shows up at a time and i can still click what it's covering
<maco> it doesnt block me from what i want to reach
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: can I take say an app or a signal that's currently defined by default as low priority and transisent and say I would like this app to be interactive or urgent
<maco> even 1 libnotify popup blocks me from seeing what i'm typing in irssi if the text is too long
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: Is there space in the ideas for that?
<rickspencer3> DasKreech: dunno
<maco> Sput: good point. kde doesnt enforce panels like gnome does, huh?
<rickspencer3> probably best to take that up with the design guys
<DasKreech> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> they are keen to talk
<Sput> maco: yes, plus plasma is currently exploring new panel types, such as a win7-like approach
<DasKreech> Gnome enforces panels?
<maco> DasKreech: it wont let you delete the last one
<Sput> don't forget that plasma is about to do away with the 30 year old traditional WIMP metaphor
<DasKreech> oh
<DasKreech> why not?
<maco> the alt+f2 runbox is part of the panel, so no way to launch then
<Sput> maco: that sounds defective by design
<maco> if you've got gnome-do, though, you would still have a way to launch. there's a gconf way to get rid of the panel
<Sput> why would I need a panel to launch a program?
<DasKreech> Sput: cause it's simpler
<Sput> why would I want a panel on a 800x480 screen, for example?
<maco> Sput: tell me about it. the gnome-panel is the WEIRDEST code ive ever seeen
<seele> maco: that's besides the point. it shoulnt be showing you messages you don't care about!
<DasKreech> Sput: Not sure a Win-7 like approach means anything regarding progress :)
<seele> who cares if they are pretty or dont get in your way. they arent providing value so why are they there
<DasKreech> Microsoft hasn't had that great a track record in Desktop paradigms other than a few big hits
<seele> the animation of it displaying is drawing your attention and has a cost regardless if you can click on it or not
<maco> seele: anyway i need to go to a meeting because people there are upset that im not there when it started 5 minutes ago....2 minutes before my class ended
<Sput> DasKreech: I don't have much of an imagination yet either, but people using win7 seem to like it, and some plasma guys are apparently working on implementing some of the more sensible ideas into a new approach
<maco> bah not at seele....just in general
<DasKreech> seele: Maybe. I just ignore all of them now
<Sput> DasKreech: I'm at least excited to see something that is *not* a taskbar :)
<DasKreech> Sput: haha agreed
<DasKreech> Though Plasma had them first and long enough that Windows 7 looks really strange now
<Sput> also, from what I've seen on early screenshots, it seems to be quite suitable for vertical alignment
<DasKreech>  Apparent from the buttons on the taskbar which is obviously the Mac OSX influence it's very KDE4
<Sput> which is great on today's widescreen displays
<Sput> DasKreech: yes, but that won't stop all that FUD that we ripped of M$ :)
<DasKreech> Sput: MS lives on mindshare
<Sput> people claim that the current KDE4 taskbar looks exactly like vista's
<DasKreech> as I said there is very little they have contributed to the desktop design so that's a moot point
<Sput> I believe they invented the double click :)
<Sput> killing novices since 1982!
<DasKreech> Sput: you obviously missed the video where some guys installed KDE4 and told everyone it was Windows
<Sput> DasKreech: no, I've seen it
<Sput> it was hilarious
<DasKreech> Walked around austraila and got reactions
<DasKreech> seele: are you testing the notifications ?
<DasKreech> Sput: But plasma does feel like it's heading in a good direction
<ScottK> DasKreech: It was also either Kubuntu or Fedora they used becaue I saw the window flicker from the Compiz hack that we got from them.
<Sput> DasKreech: yes it does, and I can't even imagine how KDE4 will look like in, say, a year
<Sput> now that the foundation is in place
<Sput> and people can start making their visions a reality
<DasKreech> Well i don't know
<DasKreech>  there are still plasma stuff to be written
<DasKreech> But enough is there that you can feel it
<DasKreech> maco: Saw the discussions about the one panel for Gnome 3 ?
<DasKreech> Awww :-(
<DasKreech> ScottK: I recall :)
<DasKreech> Sput: I fully expect someone to write a task manager exactly like Windows 7 within a year
<Sput> DasKreech: oh, make that a month
<Sput> then they will start improving on that :)
<ScottK> Sput: One thing I think Quassel is very smart about it startup notification spam.  You don't notify if the focus is on Quassel and so no startup spam.  Very nice.
<Sput> ScottK: yes, I hated that when kopete had that forced on :)
<Sput> ScottK: actually, the possibility to configure different notification events for kopete's chat window with and without focus is a result of a feature request of mine
<DasKreech> Sput: Naw when 4.3 comes out then the Win-7 hype train starts
<Sput> DasKreech: by the time win7 comes out, KDE4 will have passed it long ago
<Sput> :)
<DasKreech> Sput: you know that won't make a difference unless we match the advertising budget
<Sput> DasKreech: you know we don't need to reach a marketing goal :)
<DasKreech> I'm talking about hype
<DasKreech> On a techinical level they are probably more stable we have a better design I'm pretty confident that we have a longer span on the same code base with more flexibilty
<DasKreech> On a user level that's not happening
<nhandler> Riddell: When you asked who wanted stickers, I thought you were talking about maybe one or two sheets...not a HUGE pile of them ;)
<jussi01> nhandler: hehe, I thought the same... got mine today
 * seele cries
<seele> everyone has gotten their stickers but me!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-25
<JontheEchidna> wow, lzma compression is quite impressive
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-bin is down from 4.4 MB to 2.5 MB
<JontheEchidna> the -dbg is down from 50 MB to 30-something
<JontheEchidna> from 57 to 31
<JontheEchidna> I haven't gotten figures for -data yet
<JontheEchidna> because i386 hasn't built yet I assume
<JontheEchidna> and it won't build for at least an hour :/
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime seems like a good candidate for lzma too
<lex79> JontheEchidna: festival is installed by default in jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> no
<vorian> are we set with a standing ffe for core kde packages?
<ScottK> vorian: You'd have to ask Riddell for Main.  For Universe whatever Riddell says goes too.
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure that adds up to yes.
<vorian> fantastic
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> So we have bug 332627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332627 in intrepid-backports "package kjots 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать /usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/actions/edit-delete-page.png, который уже имеется в пакете kmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332627
<JontheEchidna> but kjots already conflicts/replaces on any kmail version earlier than 4.1.80
<JontheEchidna> Conflicts: kjots-kde4, kmail (<< 4:4.1.80)
<JontheEchidna> Replaces: kjots-kde4, kmail (<< 4:4.1.80)
<JontheEchidna> oh, because I fixed it yesterday
 * JontheEchidna is tired
<JontheEchidna> well, 2 days ago
 * JontheEchidna prepares a backports upload
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've uploaded a new kdepim to -backports
<ScottK> Great.  I'll have a look in a few minutes.  Any change you'd do kdebase-runtime too.  I know we need that.
<JontheEchidna> Sure. I'm feeling much more motivated than I was earlier this evening
<JontheEchidna> hmm, is there a special dput argument I need to upload to -backports?
<DaSkreech> What did I miss? :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, just use intrepid-backports as the target in debian/changelog
<JontheEchidna> Ah, that's what it was. Wrong target.
<ScottK> No wonder I don't see it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: reuploaded, and a kdebase-runtime fix is being committed to bzr
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it doesn't like me trying to upload to main
<ScottK> Urgh.  OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Shove a debdiff somewhere and I'll sponsor it.
<JontheEchidna> is batpaste good?
<ScottK> If that gives me a pastebin I can click on, sure.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122655/
 * ScottK grabs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you look and see if there were any other worthwhile improvements to backport into kdepim at the same time?
<JontheEchidna> there haven't been any bzr commits since the ones that riddell backported
<ScottK> OK. Thanks.
<ScottK> Did you test build this in a PPA?
<JontheEchidna> No.
<JontheEchidna> Meh, the biggest package in kdebase-workspace barely decreased in size with lzma
<JontheEchidna> (wallpapers don't compress well I guess)
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> In kdebase-workspace's case I think we lose 5 MiB of size when using lzma
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What do you think about deleting all the packages from kubuntu-experimental that are in backports and setting kubuntu-experimental to build-dep on backports?
<JontheEchidna> I think it would make it much easier to test koffice backports
<JontheEchidna> plus it would help us not go over the limit so much
<ScottK> Plus we aren't really consistently updating experimental, so people should go to backports.
<JontheEchidna> Right.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll work on that.
<JontheEchidna> So why isn't lzma compression used by default? It seems to save space
<JontheEchidna> the -dbg packages went down from 56 MB to 32 MB
<ScottK> It also takes longer to compress/decompress so you slow down install and increase buildd usage.
<ScottK> TANSTAAFL
<JontheEchidna> Do you think it'd be worth it for 5 MB for kdebase-workspace?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace built in my PPA with the notification patch. want to try it
<JontheEchidna> I'm in the midst of testing lzma-compressed kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> hmm... why compress?
<ScottK> 5MB would be a lot.
<ScottK> rgreening: More space on the CD.
<rgreening> ah. cool
<rgreening> will that slow the live part?
<rgreening> to boot/login time?
<JontheEchidna> I'd have to downgrade to use your ppa packages :(
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> The testcase for the bug was: -Make an icon hidden in the systray. Close dialog. Repeat. get something to knotify you
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so the patch seems to be applied correct.
<rgreening> ok. will try
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, msg me a couple of times.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pang
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: plong
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pling
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: got a nice tower of knotify yet?
<rgreening> ouch
<rgreening> holy $hi+
<rgreening> 3 for each ping
<JontheEchidna> meh
<rgreening> that makes no sense
<JontheEchidna> they said it works in trunk
<rgreening> ok, repeat the test JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hai2u
<JontheEchidna> ~order coke for rgreening
 * kubotu slides a cold can of tasty Coca Cola(r) down the bar to rgreening.
<rgreening> ok, if I disable the 2 options in notifications under system tray, I get one old stype notification at the top of the screen.
<rgreening> s/stype/style
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that bit always worked
<rgreening> ok, try again...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: should be 4 now that you've changed the config... maybe 5 per
<rgreening> only got one that time.
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: again?
<JontheEchidna> ~order vodka for rgreening
 * kubotu slides vodka down the bar to rgreening
<rgreening> ok, got 4 that time.
<rgreening> so, it only happens it you add/remove to hidden icons
<rgreening> try it now. I'll not mod anything
<JontheEchidna> do you have a trunk install handy that you could test this with rgreening
<JontheEchidna> maybe a neon install?
<rgreening> unfortunately no.
<JontheEchidna> removing the patch stops the dupes though, so at least I think we should disable it until we've fixed it
<rgreening> I wonder why hiding icons triggers it
<rgreening> i have an idea... try it once nore
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ZOMG LOLLERCOPTER\
<rgreening> ok, I thought <I might see something in plasma output... nope.
<JontheEchidna> I am guessing it's doing something like connecting some slots when it saves config
<rgreening> oh. maybe
<rgreening> I wonder whats different in trunk then
<JontheEchidna> I had a similar problem where I had this timer that was being connected each time I pressed the stop/start button
<JontheEchidna> so the timer would advance one more second per second with each stop/start
<JontheEchidna> because I was making a new connection each time I pressed the button
<JontheEchidna> that one commit really looked like it'd fix it :(
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK, Riddell: i think the double notification is fixed here: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=903183
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^
<rgreening> Im gonna try a patch with that.
<ScottK> OK, I think I finally got all the typos out of the kipi-plugins patch.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I think I have the fix for notification dups
<rgreening> it'll be in my ppa later...
<rgreening> nm. it was already bp to 4.2. doh
<ScottK> Would someone please double check I'm not seeing things?
<ScottK> Is the current konq-plugins package in Jaunty a Debian Native package?
<a|wen> ScottK: LP says 4:4.2.0a-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Yes, but note there's no diff.gz.
<a|wen> uh oh, looks like a mistake to me
<a|wen> probably the .orig.tar.* didn't get renamed to 4.2.0a
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> We'll need to fix that after the Alpha 5 is out.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.
<ScottK> Riddell: I just sponsored a kdepim fix for JontheEchidna.  It's simple enough, but figure since I uploaded it, I shouldn't accept it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get kdesudo sorted (slangasek's comment on -release)?
<Riddell> ScottK: tonio seemed to do an upload reverting his last change
<ScottK> OK.  As long as it's handled...
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kdepim in intrepid-backports.
<ScottK> Also FTBFS on konq-plugins and kipi-plugins are all fixed.
<Riddell> accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Lure> do we have kde 4.2 in backports?
<ScottK> We do.
<Lure> ScottK: so kubuntu-experimental is not suggested anymore?
<ScottK> Lure: Correct.
<Lure> ScottK: should we bacport digikam/kipi-plugins too (rc2), or we better change digikam-experimental to be built with backports?
<ScottK> I'd wait until they are released to backport them.
<Lure> ScottK: bug 332937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332937 in digikam "digikam has a dependency problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332937
<ScottK> I'd change digikam experimental to use backports.
<ScottK> I didn't consider the impact on you guys when I cleaned up the PPA last night.  Sorry.
<Lure> ScottK: the only problem is that we have existing kubuntu-experimental users that are not aware of backports
<ScottK> I'll add a not.
<ScottK> not/note
<Lure> ScottK: no problem, that is why it is called experiemntal ;-)
<Lure> ScottK: will there be announcement that people should switch to backports (and drop kubuntu-experimental)?
<ScottK> I just made a note on the PPA page.
<ScottK> ryanakca: We should probably have a news item on this ^^^
 * Lure is considering opening new digikam-backport ppa
<ScottK> BTW, did you see I fixed the kipi-plugins FTBFS in Jaunty last night?
<Riddell> ooh, I got amarok compiling!
<Lure> ScottK: yes - thanks for that
<ScottK> Riddell: That's great.
<Lure> more than I think about, less I understand why KDE 4.2 in backports should break KDE3 digikam... :-(
<Lure> getting KDE4 digikam is a workaround, but some users might not like to upgrade yet (at least before final release)...
<ScottK> Riddell: kdebase-runtime in Jaunty has a versioned build-dep on libsoprano-dev (>= 2.1.67).  The intrepid-backports -runtime build-dep isn't versioned and we only have 2.1.64 in backports.  Do we need to backport a newer one or just ignore it?
<Riddell> I think it can be ignored
<ScottK> OK.  I'm updating -runtime with some improved conflicts/replaces.  I'll ignore it.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kdebase-runtime in intrepid-backports.
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> o/
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> sorry for the delay, mdebdiff was doing funny things
<ScottK> That takes care of any known package conflicts issues with the intrepid backport.  We still need to backport the universe plasmoids.
<ScottK> No problem.  It's probably just as well not to have two huge KDE packages building for backports at the same time while where in the Alpha freeze anyway.
<Riddell> new alpha candidate live CDs up for testing
<davmor2> jjesse: in your blog post yesterday did you know your bug is incorrect :)
<jjesse> no it isn't did i link to the worng bug?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/33103
<jjesse> yes yes i did
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 33103 in gconf-editor "Dapper Drake: Gconf-editor does not show menu icon like it should" [Medium,Invalid]
<jjesse> i'm retratred
<jjesse> retarted
<jjesse> missed a 3
<jjesse> 333103
<jjesse> bug 333103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333103 in ubiquity "unable to format partitions on SSD for Dell 910" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333103
<jjesse> thanks davmor2
<rickspencer3> julian_: hi
<jjesse> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> jjesse: good morning
<ScottK> o/
<rickspencer3> Hi ScottK
<julian_> rickspencer3: Hey rick
<rickspencer3> hey everyone, julian_ is the head of design for Canonical
<jjesse> hello julian_
<ScottK> Welcome julian_.
<seele> can someone log this? i have to run off for a class in 5 minutes
<jjesse> he's the one that did the presentation at UDS Mountain View
<rickspencer3> JontheEchidna: Tonio_: seele: rgreening: nixternal: etc: ^^^^
<rickspencer3> jjesse: yes
<julian_> hi everyone - it's great to meet you
<rickspencer3> julian_: is a general cool guy and I thought since this is such a design centric group, you all should hang out
<rickspencer3> probably have a lot in common
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> hi julian_
<rgreening> o/ julian_
<julian_> thanks for the introduction rick
<rickspencer3> let's see ...
<rickspencer3> mpt is on julian_'s team, and so is ken, and beuno
<rickspencer3> plus I think think there is a user researcher comming on board?
<julian_> i really want to get to know you guys so we can move these fantastic products onwards and upwards
<julian_> yes - she joins us in 2 weeks
<rickspencer3> so thoughts about how to make Kubuntu + Canoncial Design Team = Awesome ?
<julian_> as i said in my presentation at UDS, this is very much a collaborative effort
<rickspencer3> ScottK: thoughts?
<Riddell> julian_: how does your process work in respect to looking at what's already out there?  what part of the process do you look at what's already in the desktops and how that fits around what you're planning?
<julian_> well, we've taken the first step right here :-)
<ScottK> Unfortunately none of the notifications presentations at UDS were remotely accessible.
<jjesse> also is there a mailing list or irc channel for those interested to join and have ongoing disucssion?
<ScottK> So far I don't get the impression of any collaboration.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: abstract from the notifications and looking forward at 9.10: what's the vision for a great collaboration?
<ScottK> Just here's what we're doing ....
<rickspencer3> ScottL: again, looking forward :)
 * rickspencer3 switches L and K keys on keyboard
<ScottK> In my experience most engineering problems are at least 80% social.
<julian_> Riddell: we're beginning to put competitive reviews in place. once our user experience/researcher begins, she'll feed this into the early designprocesses
<jjesse> the user expereience/researcher should spend a lot of time with seaLne
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> sorry meant seele
<ScottK> So I think it's important to recognize that (at least from my perspective) there has not been a lot of community input so far.
 * jjesse grumbles at tab completition
 * seaLne grumbles at nick highlighting :)
<jjesse> sorry seaLne
<seaLne> just joking
<rickspencer3> jjesse: I think that seelse and mpt are working together on the uber spec for getting a users attention
<julian_> jjesse: agreed. they have similar interests and ambitions - to work together to move us all on in a co-ordinated way
<ScottK> A related point is that Kubuntu is a small, primarily community team.  We don't have a lot of resources available to maintain differences from upstream.
<julian_> i worked with her extensively in my previous role so know her abilities really well
<Riddell> julian_: don't you find that means there's issues you havn't considered until you come closer to the implementation stage?  (one I'm thinking of is file transfers which I don't think there's any plans for)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Were you able to get an answer to the question I asked yesterday about Canonical's intended implementation strategy for KNotification?
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I have a meeting to talk about it today, but I think I know the answer
 * ScottK listens
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: you might want to tune in in case I get this wrong
<rickspencer3> my understanding is this (and julian_ please correct me)
<julian_> Riddell: not necessarily- it's all down to timing. done at the correct time and in the correct way, features can be included that meet our and users needs
<rickspencer3> the question is: is Canonical planning to replace KNotification, or work with KDE upstream to improve KNotification?
<rickspencer3> here's my understanding, the answer is "yes"
<ScottK> OK.
<julian_> ScottK: i recognise the scale of the community and the issues this brings. resource is a scarce commodity. i'll be lloking to develop great and honest relationships with you guys to feed requirements in to us
<rickspencer3> I think that the focus of many people right now is on the little bubbles, but the focus of the design team is on how desktops alert users in general
<julian_> we're here to work with you - i firmly believe that. i've been astonished by the volumeof willingness and talent since i joined this project. i love that
<rickspencer3> so there is a four part structure outlined in some detail about the four ways to notify users
<ScottK> Yes, not all of which is really suited to the KDE4 desktop.
<rickspencer3> that four part structure should apply to all desktops, and Canonical intends to be bold and experimental in bringing this forward
<ScottK> Particularly not as it may exist in the KDE4.3 and later timeframe.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: yes, I am aware of your opinion there, but I respectfully disagree
<rickspencer3> I think the framework is desktop agnostic
<ScottK> This is a different point than I've made before.
<ScottK> The one I've focused on before is that I think removing functionality (actions on notifications) is a really bad idea.
 * Riddell thinks that's a non-issue
<rickspencer3> So in terms of canonical experimenting and bing bold, I think people who want to contribute to moving Linux desktops forward should contribute to the spec, design, and participate in the experiment
<ScottK> The point I'm trying to make now is that the KDE view of the desktop is about to start changing significantly.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: If there were an experiment, I would agree.  Experiments aren't part of default installations.
<ScottK> Once you make it the default, that's not an experiment, it's a production decision.
<rickspencer3> so I would ask, ScottK, given that the KDE desktop is about to change, how do we collaborate and make the whole more than the sum of it's parts?
<ScottK> Last time we were here having a group discussion I was told that Canonical had figured out how to make notifications better for KDE.
<ScottK> When I asked the individual in question if they'd tried notifications in KDE 4.2, they had not.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: hold on, I'd like to see if anyone else has any thoughts regarding team work
<rickspencer3> JontheEchidna: nixternal ?
<Riddell> not sure they're here just now, jjesse and rgreening were lurking
<jjesse> still lurking
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rgreening> here
<jjesse> its what i do best
<rgreening> on a conf call $work :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let's consider it an ongoing conversation for now
<jjesse> i've been playing with the latest in Jaunty and I guess I am really enjoying how the notifications work in regards to downloading files, updates are ready, power state changes, etc
<jjesse> and it is a great improvement since early KDE4
<rickspencer3> julian_: still there, or did ScottK and rickspencer3 bore you to death?
<rickspencer3> jjesse: do you me Ubuntu Jaunty or Kubuntu Jaunty?
<jjesse> kubuntu jaunty
<rickspencer3> mmmm
<rgreening> KDE notifications are coming along rather nice.
<Riddell> KDE 4.2 notifications are a great improvement over what went before but it's far from a done job, there's still a lot that could be improved
<jjesse> its purty
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I agree that there is a lot that can be done to improve things and that working in a collaborative manner to accomplish them is good.
<julian_> still here
<rgreening> The notification system in KDE is quite extensive.
<jjesse> rgreening: and has improved a lot
<Riddell> rgreening: it's not, that's why apps like amarok don't use it
<rgreening> I'm sure it could use enhancements, but those should be developed in consult with upstream.
<jjesse> previous notifications took too much screen real estate on my Dell Mini 9, jaunty looks so much better
<rickspencer3> jjesse: when you say "notifications" are you just referring to little bubbles, or is there a whole system?
 * jjesse notes he is only running the live cd though
<a|wen> rickspencer3: there is a whole system; and it is really starting to come along great in kde 4.2
<jjesse> ummm
<rgreening> I think working directly with this team and upstream KDE is going to be critical.
<jjesse> well when i am notified there is a new message in kmail, or my powerstate changes or when i have new updates
<jjesse> are those "bubbles" or something more invovled?
<rgreening> Im sure asiego (KDE) has a list of todo's for notification. if we can implement those in a sane way, that would be a plus for Kubuntu with KDE
<rickspencer3> julian_: do you have a link that describes the four ways of getting a users attention handy? The one that mpt and seele are working on?
<julian_> ScottK: can i just re-wind 5 mins - i got caught on a call. did you mention that you disagreed with non actionable notification bubbles?
<mpt> rickspencer3, seele and I have not been working on anything (I invited her to do so, but she's been busy).
<rickspencer3> julian_: ScottK: please don't go there now!
<rickspencer3> that is well tread ground :)
<jjesse> seele is teaching a lot of classes and taking classes
<rickspencer3> aah
<ScottK> julian_: Absolutely and we can leave it at that.
<rickspencer3> I see sorry seele for being presumptuous :)
<mpt> rickspencer3, you may be thinking of the notification design guidelines I wrote. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines>
<rickspencer3> That's the one
<rickspencer3> I'm sure everyone here know's mpt, right?
 * mpt waves
<rgreening> Riddell: do you know of a todo list or have a list of limitations that we can look at in KDE for notifications?
<rgreening> If we attempt to work the todo's in coop with the Dx team and KDE upstream, this would be a great benefit
<rickspencer3> jjesse: rgreening: aside from notifications, the design and dx team are going to be working on a lot of other cool stuff, and I think we want to ensure that Kubuntu benefits from this
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't know of a list, I guess I could come up with stuff I'd like to see done
<rickspencer3> so given "foo" new thing that they are working on, how do kubuntu developers engage with them to make foo work great on Kubuntu?
<rgreening> Riddell: I think this would be beneficial. we could approach KDE about it and offer to assist, working then internally with Dx and Kubuntu team
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I do think that document captures what I view as the fundamental logical flaw in the design.  It incorrectly equates not requiring and action with not allowing one.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: you're talking to the wrong person :) that's mpt and julian_
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should arrange a separate meeting to discuss that?
<jjesse> just so i understand under the new system, if i get an irc message, i will get notified that i have new message but not be able to click on it to open up my irc client?
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes.
<Riddell> no, that's covered by the message indicator
<jjesse> i don't like that all
<rgreening> rickspencer3: I'd suggest that if the Dx team has an idea, we meet, discuss the idea and see how it fits. If it fits, or can be modified to fit with our ethos, then we put together an action plan to dev/implement/test/deploy
<ScottK> You'll have something else you can click on instead.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's exactly the problem.  Instead of clicking on the thing that notified you, you have to go somewhere else.
<jjesse> why wouldn't i click on the irc notification?
<rickspencer3> I was hoping to not debate the merits of the design today, as it's kind of a moot point for 9.04 and Kubuntu anyway
<jjesse> sorry i'm a little slow
<rgreening> hmm.. get a bubble npotifying me of a message and havoing to look elsewhere for the app/message/whatever seems counter intuitive to me
 * jjesse apologizes for opening up that can of worms
<rickspencer3> lol
<a|wen> jjesse: that's what some of us are asking us self as well :)
<rgreening> :) (ill hide)
<Riddell> as rickspencer3 says, this is not really what we're looking at now, although a meeting to discuss the design proposal with Kubuntu, the UX and DX people would be useful
<rgreening> +1 Riddell
<rickspencer3> I think that is sounds like:
<a|wen> Riddell: s/useful/needed/ +1
<jjesse> will there be a way to go back to default kde4 notification system?
<rickspencer3> 1) design team should work with Kubuntu (the product) and understand it and it's design ethos
<ScottK> Riddell: While I agree we aren't going to solve it today, I think it's important to highlight that this isn't just we don't understand the design.  I think we undertand it very well and we don't like it.
<sabdfl> hello all
<rickspencer3> 2) design team should engage early and often regarding their design concepts
<ScottK> Hello.
<julian_> that's what we're here for
<rickspencer3> hi self appointed benevolant dictator for life :)
<rgreening> cool julian_
<a|wen> hi sabdfl
<rickspencer3> 3) some kind of list or other space for easy design discussion
<rickspencer3> 4) at some point in the future, a deep dive with kubuntu-devel on the four parts of the notification system
<ScottK> rickspencer3: This has to happen before the design is crystalized.
<julian_> i repeat my earlier statement - design is a collaborative activity. the best way of getting the best for our users is to have these kind of discussions
 * jussi01 waves to the sabdfl
<ScottK> julian_: I agree.  It's unfortunate that wasn't done so far.
<rickspencer3> I agree with julian_ design can be messy and weirdly iterative
<jjesse> +1 ScottK
<julian_> ScottK: noted
<julian_> that's why its great to start our working relationship right now
 * rickspencer3 knows I will sound defensive
<jjesse> hrmm son waking up from nap, me goes back to lurking
<sabdfl> Riddell: from scrollback, you were asking about how we review what's out there? mainly by having folks on the team with background in gnome, kde, apple, microsoft, and partly through participating in existing processes like FD.o, gnome ui hackfests, and soon hopefully kde equivs
<Riddell> sabdfl: mm, maybe when our qt/kde guys are on board they could go to the plasma sprints
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I'm willing to accept that's what's been done so far was done with good intent, but that it wasn't well coordinated due to time pressures.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: As the case may be, we are in a very different position going into 9.10. The Dx and Design teams at Canonical are no longer in "boot strap" mode, the Engineering Manager for the Desktop Team is no longer in "boot strap" mode ;), ...
<sabdfl> jjesse: your questions about the IM are very relevant
<rickspencer3> The Dx team is bringing on skilled KDE developer(s?)
<sabdfl> they clearly show the importance of persistent vs ephemeral notifications
<sabdfl> the key question is whether you should have to *race* to respond, or be able to respond at leisure
<sabdfl> and whether you need to know about those messages even if you were away from your desktop
<sabdfl> since we think you do, there needs to be a persistent indicator
<ScottK> I'd say the key question is if you happen to get there in time why not let something happen?
<sabdfl> that's the messaging indicator
<sabdfl> and there will be more categories like that over time
<sabdfl> where we identify a category like that, we make it general, so multiple apps can use it rather than each having their own one
<sabdfl> so *one* messaging indicator / icon for thunderbird, evolution and kmail, gwibber and whatever other social networking messaging app you can think of
<sabdfl> cleaner, leaner
<sabdfl> i hope that explains it better
<rickspencer3> hey guys, I have to tune out for a while ... I have some calls to make, etc...
<sabdfl> Riddell: yes, bo and aurelien would both be welcome to go to the kde sprints
<sabdfl> and we could potentially host them in london too
<julian_> rickspencer3, thanks for the introductions
<rickspencer3> please feel free to ping me
<sabdfl> we'll be inviting key upstreams to come and work directly with the teams
<sabdfl> so that we can bring the best ideas together
<ScottK> sabdfl: Speaking for myself, I don't feel my problem is not understanding the design.
<sabdfl> ScottK: i hope you'll agree that it would be useful to have GNOME and XFCE apps able to take advantage of KDE@s notifications
<sabdfl> the only way to achieve that is to achieve a common understanding and common standards, protocols
<sabdfl> that's why we've focused on FD.o
<ScottK> Yes.  I agree with that idea.
<ScottK> From 10,000 meters I think this is all good.
<sabdfl> as excited as I am about KDE's notifications work, there's been an element of disregard for the need for outreach and standards
<sabdfl> so, i'd very much like to engage with the KDE notifications team to improve that
<sabdfl> both ways
<ScottK> Unfortunately on the ground the road has some potholes.
<sabdfl> in Ubuntu, we have the gnome-stracciatella-session or something like that package
<sabdfl> which enables a gnome session that uses the older notification-daemon instead of notify-osd
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/stracciatella-session
<sabdfl> i think it would be healthy for kubuntu to include an equivalent, if you are up for it
<sabdfl> (thanks rickspencer3 :-))
<ScottK> I think it's good that you are providing that.  I think if this were truly an experiment that would be the default and the experiment would be opt-in.
<sabdfl> which would mean folks could easily switch between both
<sabdfl> there are limits - we won't provide two different versions of a package
<sabdfl> so where behaviour changes aren't modular ("this display agent or that display agent") then that will require folks to do more work
<sabdfl> but in principle, we would be very happy to support that
<sabdfl> i really don't want us investing in KDE work to turn into a pissing contest
<ScottK> + a bunch on that.
<sabdfl> i'm excited to be hiring several KDE developers, and want them to do great work that makes free software better
<sabdfl> they're all guys with deep roots in KDE, and who care for it
<sabdfl> cool
<ScottK> I think we're all very happy about that too.
<sabdfl> as for the potholes, let's all put on fat tires, and work together :-)
<davidbarth> Riddell: can you send me a link for the plasma sprints?
<julian_> scottk: i'm interested in the potholes too to make sure we can fix what went wrong going forwards
<ScottK> Pretty universally among the community Kubuntu developers I've discussed it with we have not felt that collaborative approach from Dx so far.  I for one am glad to hear it will be different in the future.
<julian_> scottk: i'm not one to hide behind things that haven't worked so i'm listening from this point onwards
<Riddell> davidbarth: they just had one earlier this month http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Tokamak2
<julian_> my first and main objective, is to keep focussed on whats important - user experience.
<julian_> sorry if that sounds high-level, but its whats important and i'll work with you and the community to achieve that
<ScottK> In many respsects we (Kubuntu devs) are the small fish caught between two big ones (Canonical/Ubuntu and KDE).
<ScottK> So it is critical for us to be working well with both.
<sabdfl> ScottK: it's fair comment that we haven't been collaborating well
<sabdfl> i don't mind you calling us out on that, it's true
<sabdfl> and will change
<sabdfl> davidbarth will setup a mailing list for discussion across ubuntu, kubuntu and upstreams
<sabdfl> of the work we're doing
<sabdfl> i hope you will participate!
<ScottK> I will.
<sabdfl> some things we're working on for specific netbooks or partners
<sabdfl> and the good news is, they have agreed to open source the results
<sabdfl> those we can't discuss openly till their products ship
<ScottK> That is good news.
<sabdfl> but much of what we want to do is stuff we can ONLY do with healthy engagements upstream and in both desktops @ubuntu.com
<ScottK> Of course.
<sabdfl> david, mpt, rick and others are very sensitive to that
<sabdfl> i hope you'll call BS on me if we don't have those forums up and running next week
 * ScottK makes a note.
<sabdfl> ;-)
<sabdfl> i'm heading out to a meeting, but will lurk here from now on, feel free to ping me any time
 * ScottK nods.  
<ScottK> Have a nice meeting....
<Riddell> thanks for chatting sabdfl
<ScottK> One thing I like from the spec is the idea of having notifications last different amounts of time based on the amount of text/classification.
<ScottK> In KDE 4.2 (as far as I've discovered) they all last the same amount of time, which is generally too short or too long.
<mat_t> ScottK, that has already been specified
<mat_t> nice to meet you btw :)
<ScottK> Yes, and that's something that I think KDE would benifit from.
<ScottK> Nice to meet you too.
<mat_t> Just as a short introduction - I'm with Canonical's design team and was responsible for large part of notifications' design
<mat_t> ScottK, absolutely
<ScottK> I don't know the timing of the arrival of your KDE developers, but KDE 4.3 is open for business now ....
 * agateau will be aboard on the 16th of march
 * ScottK waves ...
<ScottK> Welcome.
<agateau> ScottK: thx :)
<jjesse> thanks for the interesting discussion
<ScottK> mat_t: I will honestly tell you that this notion of prohibiting actions on notifications seems so completely wrong to me (yes, I understand MI is there) that I have a very hard time getting past that to see the rest of the design.
<Riddell> but you get notified by the MI, and you can click on that
<ScottK> Riddell: Sure, but if I'm sitting there and a notification comes up that has a useful action associated with it, I see no benfiit in no-oping that action.
<ScottK> I see benifit in not requiring it, but not in prohibiting it.
<Riddell> the bubble notification goes away, there is only the MI for messages
<Riddell> (as I understand it)
<ScottK> I think that's problematic too.  Currently if I get highlighted on IRC and IRC isn't my active window I get a notification with the contents of the highlight.
<ScottK> I wouldn't want that to go away.
<Riddell> mat_t: does the MI replace that so people who want to see their highlighted messages get them immediately?
<agateau> mmm... maybe the notification bubbles could appear like they are coming from the MI, so that they do not look too disconnected?
<ScottK> Well the thing is, I know me.  I'm going to click on the bubble.  Please don't make that not work.
<ScottK> The one public statement I've seen from a major KDE upstream developer wasn't very positive about that aspect of the proposal either.
<agateau> if the bubble fades out before you can click it, you won't :)
<ScottK> True, but I'm fast.
<agateau> :)
<ScottK> I've used systems that were spec'ed to respond to actions every 250 milliseconds and stressed them.
<ScottK> Beyond my personal distaste for that aspect of the design, the likelihood that such a change wouldn't go upstream presents practical problems for us too.
<mat_t> ScottK, please bear in mind that "no action" principle applies only to the notifications that would not require them in the first place :)
<ScottK> mat_t: That doesn't seem to be the case currently as people are busily patching packages to not require them.
<mat_t> ScottK, for any other ones we'll use either persistent indicator in the panel, or (in special cases only) a dialog window
<ScottK> None of which really suit my case of an IRC highlight that I'd like to see (and click on if I'm here) but not requiring a persistent window, just some indication I've been highlighted.
<mat_t> ScottK, yes, that is the case - it is based on the assumption, that if anything requires action/decision, it should be presented to the user directly
<ScottK> But this doesn't require an action.  It has the option of one.
<mat_t> ScottK, well, I guess there's always a case when "it would be nice" to have actions. Thing is, once you allow them once, the whole idea will get dissolved
<ScottK> This is where i disagree with the design.
<rgreening> i think the fundamental difference between Gnome/KDE is that KDE likes to have things configuarble. if this were configurable, then not so much an issue. we set the default desired behaviour but allow the user the choice.
<ScottK> rgreening: +1
<rgreening> choice is key
<mat_t> Well, you have every right to. We always appreciate critical feedback, and if it becomes a trend, we will not ignore it :)
<rgreening> for kde... I can rhyme too
<ScottK> mat_t: So far in the discussions we've had here, I don't recally ANY of the community developers liking the no actions idea.
<mat_t> Riddell, sorry I don't understand your question
<rgreening> the reason I like KDE and dev for it is the choice it allows for its userbase. As part of the Kubuntu team, we try to follow as close to KDE as possible, providing patches back to kde for things we believe beneficial and hope they agree. We also try to set sane defaults for the user, but never try to remove choice
<Riddell> we do only have one notification with an action currently, which is kopete
<rgreening> KPAckageKtit has actions Riddell
<ScottK> Quassel has one too, but it's currently bugged.
<mat_t> ScottK, I personally know a few that think differently. Also, we have to also cater for users who may not be developers. And previous solution wasn't really working out for most of them :-)
<rgreening> you can click to apply updates via it
<ScottK> mat_t: That's fine, but then give choice.
 * rgreening chants *choice* *choice*
<mat_t> ScottK, developers always have choice, because they know how to change software themselves. Most users would not recognize that as a lack of choice, they make their choices elsewhere.
<ScottK> mat_t: I'm not a C++ coder, I'm a Debian packager.  From that perspective, I'm a user too.
<sabdfl> ScottK, Riddell: we'll have to work hard to make the MI feel slick and useful
<rgreening> I'd hate to see Linux degrade into a "point-n-stupid" windows clone.
<sabdfl> i agree with you, that it should feel easy and convenient
<sabdfl> personally, i've enjoyed it, though the MI has some glitches with pidgin
<rgreening> I represent my family and friends as well, all who use Kubuntu.
<sabdfl> i want to see the pidgin plugin extended so that i can also instantly create a message for someone who i see signing in
<sabdfl> so, the MI menu includes the people who've IM's me and the last n that just signed in
<sabdfl> so if I see a notification that a friend signed in, i can trivially open up a chat
<mat_t> rgreening, a good software is a software that let's you do stuff, regardless of how smart you are. I've seen great photos taken with the simplest point-and-shoot cameras
<sabdfl> we deferred landing notifications in kubuntu because we didn't think we could get it all slick with the MI for KDE in time, agateau will put us ahead of the curve for 9.10
<rgreening> Ah, but you can do the same with a DSLR and as simple, but you have the option to choose to modify the settings. Thats a fundamental differnece between Gnome and KDE.
<rgreening> I personally would never go back to a point and shoot after using a DSLR
<ScottK> sabdfl: I think a notify-osd alternative implementation that replaces part of KDE core functionality is not a good approach.
<rgreening> and neither would my non-technical wife :)
<sabdfl> rgreening: let's not turn this into a G vs K philosophy thing
<mat_t> rgreening, I take photos with both, and I appreciate both :)
<sabdfl> because in reality, there are tons of options on both sides
<rgreening> sure, not meaning too...
<sabdfl> and both sides also have embraced the "less is more" approach to design, depending on who you read
<sabdfl> so, usually, saying "KDE believes this, and GNOME believes that", is (a) untrue and (b) just a reason not to work together
<rgreening> I dont mean that. sorry. :)
<sabdfl> rgreening: no offense taken or intended
<ScottK> I'm in favor of working together.  I don't see ripping out chunks of KDE as working together.
<rgreening> I do understand there are different approaches for the same goal.
<sabdfl> ScottK: what would be a good approach?
<rgreening> If Riddell can get a list of outstanding issues with notifications, lets work to improve them.
<ScottK> Work with KDE upstream to extend the current KNotification implementation so that it can be configured to meet your goals.
<rgreening> +1 scottk
<Tm_T> hi sabdfl (:
<rgreening> there is a great benefit in doijng it this way: All KDE desktops will benefit.
<ScottK> Extending what's there is more collaborative, extensible, and maintainable.
<rgreening> I agree.
<sabdfl> howdy Tm_T
<Tm_T> sabdfl: I have some things to talk with you when you're free, if that's ok
<sabdfl> Tm_T: you have me here for a while, go for it
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm sure tickboxes can be added as needed
<sabdfl> ScottK: we can look into that
<Riddell> ScottK: the exact implementation details have only been looked at briefly with me and davidbarth at the berlin sprint but we were looking at ways to work with knotify not replace it
<sabdfl> i'd like to embrace FD.o technologies across both GNOME and KDE desktops
<rgreening> Riddell: thats good to know
<sabdfl> rather than have multiple implementations, too
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm glad to hear that.  That's the direction we should be headed.
<rgreening> sabdfl: +1 on that
<rgreening> I wish someone would develope transporter technology already. We all need to be in one room to hash this out :) ... (I hope I get sponsored to UDS so we can chat in person again.. most beneficial).
<ScottK> Riddell: All I know is what's been publically disclosed and as we discussed (I know you said different) the spec reads like an alternative.  Also rickspencer3 was not very reassuring on that point earlier today.
<Tm_T> sabdfl: I msg'd you
<rgreening> I think the KDE implementation has support for the notification icon like Dx is suggesting. When I download something, I get this indicator that hides the dl progress and I can click on it.
<rgreening> so those stack.
<rgreening> and hide
<mat_t> ScottK, rgreening, thanks for the interesting discussion, it's very good to meet you. From now on I'll be popping in more often, always happy to discuss stuff.
<rgreening> mat_t: glad to have you here. We a really good guys, who are very passionate (and sometimes it shows too much).
<rgreening> :P
<mat_t> :)
<rgreening> but we mean well
<Quintasan> Do we want a raptor-menu package?
<rgreening> whats it look like?
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://www.raptor-menu.org/
<rgreening> looks interesting.
<Quintasan> hmm the svn doesnt work :/
<shtylman> I personally think that all the current menu options suck... :/
 * seele is back
<seele> hmm.. lots to read
<Tm_T> seele: usually good thing in development channel (:
 * Tm_T goes back to play with baby
<seele> rickspencer3: i have not been working on the spec w/ mpt.
<rickspencer3> seele: noted, thanks
<rickspencer3> I was being presumptious, sorry about that
<seele> rickspencer3: (oh, just saw the note where mpt clarifies this)
 * seele is reading backlog
<shtylman> biggest problems I see with the current menu system is that I have a screen that is X by X pixels...why are you using only a small corner of it!
 * seele is also not keeping up with current chat since it isnt visible..
<rgreening> shtylman: the menus can be resized
<rgreening> by grabbing the corner and stretch :)
 * seele hopes she never has to lead a meeting with you people. talk about herding cats! :P
<rgreening> lol
<shtylman> rgreening: yea..but why doesn't my computer do it for me?
<rgreening> passionate bunch seele
<shtylman> I open the menu to find something...not to resize it :)
<rgreening> shtylman: if you do it once, it remembers the size you set.
<rgreening> otherwise, hack a feature in for auto-sizing into the current :)
<shtylman> rgreening: might be doing the latter
<rgreening> shtylman: if you do it nicely, maybe we'll add it :)
<shtylman> heh
<rgreening> Riddell, scottK: you see this? http://bjknows.com/index.php/news/linux/726-ubuntu-904-sneak-peek
<rgreening> THe menu is nice and uses pretty icons :)
<Riddell> which menu rgreening?
<rgreening> In the login screen (bottom left). THe shutdown options..
<rgreening> looks Oxygen'ish :P
<Riddell> I don't think that's new.  the icons are copying the crystal ones
<rgreening> oh, maybe its the whole theme thats appealing
<rgreening> it does look rather slick.
<Riddell> that last screenshot isn't the default setup is it?  that is oxygenish
<ScottK> It says not in the fine print.
<rgreening> We need Ken Wimer to help us spiff up our Login screen :)
<Quintasan> hmm looks like raptor uses some "features", http://wklej.org/id/57286/   anyway to fix this?
<rgreening> Quintasan: yep, the CMakeLists.txt needs updating for 4.2 in that package
<rgreening> Quintasan: paste me the CMakeLists.txt file
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://wklej.org/id/57290/
<Quintasan> rgreening: the svn didnt work so I found a git tree and I cloned it
<Quintasan> git://gitorious.org/raptormenu/mainline.git
<rgreening> Quintasan: try commenting out line 6 (FIND_Package(Plasma REQUIRED). It's part of KDE... so shouldn't need to find it.
<rgreening> Riddell: have you looked at my PPA for qtjambi?
<rgreening> If you are happy with my changes, we can upload it.
<Riddell> shtylman: muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png  that's not so good
<rgreening> I took the easy route for now.
<Riddell> shtylman: othhe rest are lovely and will be in this alpha
<Riddell> rgreening: busy testing CDs I'm afraid
<wubbbi> hey :) I want to fix this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/309419) where can I find the default Panel size in the kubuntu-desktop-settings package?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309419 in kubuntu-default-settings "jaunty: Kubuntu panel doesn't extend all the way across desktop on all intel machine" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> shtylman: having the bars disappear when you select another option is offputting too
<shtylman> Riddell: the reason I made the bars dissapear was specifically because of that screenshot
<shtylman> when the user has too many disks...it overcrowds the installer
<Riddell> hmm, there must be a way to make it just fit
<Riddell> I wonder what the gtk side does
<rgreening> scrollable area if > 2 disks?
<rgreening> by default hide scrollbars.
<rgreening> seems reasonable
<shtylman> the problem with the scrollable area is that it doesn't bring your attention to the disk you are working with
<Riddell> why oh why does compositing work great from a live CD but not from an installed system
<rgreening> if you have a ListView widget you can set focus on the list iten
<shtylman> and can be a bit confusing because the disks arn't labeled
<Tm_T> Riddell: different driver?
<shtylman> right
<Riddell> Tm_T: dunno, how would I tell?
<wubbbi> Riddell: but is that really a KDE bug? I think its just a config bug which needs to be changed
<wubbbi> -d
<Riddell> ah, [    3.006453] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<Tm_T> Riddell: and/or differently discovered Xorg settings, maybe you should compare /var/log/Xorg.0.log files
<Riddell> wubbbi: which?  the panel problems?
<wubbbi> Riddel: yes
<Riddell> shtylman: is the border on the bottom of the partition bars ment to be different from the other three sides?
<Riddell> wubbbi: it's to do with our config file confusing the app
<Riddell> wubbbi: but it doesn't affect everyone
<wubbbi> Riddell: hmmm k
<shtylman> Riddell: border on the bottom? it is meant to have a bit f white on it
<shtylman> as well as grey
<shtylman> oxygen people said it gives it the definition it needs or something like that
<wubbbi> Riddell: so how to fix this now? doing a patch or changing the config file?
<Riddell> wubbbi: if you can find a way to get the config file to have the applet layout we want without causing problems that would be preferred
<wubbbi> Riddell: k I will try :)
<rgreening> wubbbi, Riddell: is this another scale vs 100% on Wide Screen setup issue? Cause I have seen it on my system as well (Acer 6930 - Intel chipset)
<seaLne> is live.2 ok today? my eee701 has been sitting for ~10min since i clicked forward after selecting keyboard
<wubbbi> Riddell: Isn't it possible to set a 100% scale? that would be much easyier ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: I've got it installing now
<Riddell> seaLne: but check /var/log/installer/ for erros
<seaLne> hmm its run out of disk space weird, looking more
<seaLne> yeah weird / and /rofs are both 100%
<seaLne> should they be?
<Riddell>  /rofs will be but / should have space
<Riddell> seaLne: how much memory does that machine have?
<seaLne> 512
<seaLne> was only 124M which kind of explains why it ran out?
<seaLne>  / was
<Riddell> this live session has / at 489MB using 187MB
<Riddell> have you succeeded with this before seaLne?
<seaLne> hardy was ok
<Riddell> hmm, things may have changed since then
<Riddell> if you were booting from CD I'd suggest try the install only mode
<seaLne> dosen't work as you can't drag the installer about to access the off screen stuff
<Riddell> hrm
<seaLne> just now seems like a good time to replace the 512 with the 1Gb sitting on my desk
<Riddell> seaLne: so it doesn't fit on the screen?  what's the resolution size?
<Riddell> and it should use kwin so you should be able to use alt-<drag> no?
<seaLne> 4xx can't remember, but its known to be to small
<seaLne> i'll try it again
<a|wen-> Riddell: alt+<drag> works as default in kde4
<seaLne> works in live but didn't when i tried earlier in the install, trying again
<rgreening> Riddell: alt+drag is not nice. It would be better to have a smaller window and scrollable areas (IMO)
<rgreening> for the installer bits...
<Riddell> shtylman: something for the ubiquity todo, let is adapt to screens like seaLne's
<seaLne> even having the scrollable area on the left inside an entire scrollable window would probably be preferable to alt+drag and that would just involve not specifying min size?
<shtylman> Riddell: what does his screen look like?
<seaLne> eee 701
<shtylman> resolution?
<shtylman> cause I test ubiquity at 800x600 in a virtual machine
<shtylman> but I guess eee go even smaller
<seaLne> 800x480
<Riddell> seaLne: there's no min size specified other than what the individual widgets need, it would mean adding a scrollview with all the widgets within that (which is fiddly not generally a good idea)
<seaLne> ah, my crapy knowledge of Qt
<Riddell> wait, I mean it's fiddly but is a good idea so long as you get it right and it doesn't cause problems on large screens
<shtylman> seaLne: can we see a screen cap? cause that would better help me understand where to cut it down...
<seaLne> shtylman: basically it fits to just above the buttons
<shtylman> I am thinking that the eee has just one disk and such...so there may be an easy way to clip it
<shtylman> seaLne: gotcha
<ScottK> I found liw's mail message on excessive notifications timely.  It came in while I way busy disabling a bunch of power management notifications.
<seaLne> i have that problem with kopete messages (from nagios) in intrepid with 4.2.0 often i have a black area on the screen until restarting
<seaLne> the notification thingy dosen't seem to like trying to handle a few hundred notifications
<shtylman> hahha
<animesh> can anyone tell me about how to install kde in ubuntu other than the basic one apt-get install kubuntu-desktop like using cmake i want the brief of it
<rgreening> animesh: that's really the best way to get the kde desktop
<rgreening> animesh: what is it you really want?
<rgreening> animesh: do you just want to use certain apps? or you want the plasma desktop?
<allquixotic> Anyone know if/when we'll see Firefox-Qt available? Jaunty? :)
<DasKreech> allquixotic: Holding your breath would be a mistake
<allquixotic> DasKreech: Heh, I figured :)
<jussi01> allquixotic: better option right now is to look towards arora...
<DasKreech> allquixotic: Been a few years since it was coming soon
<shtylman> Riddell: so what do you want me to do about the ubiquity disk bars? display all or just the selected?
<allquixotic> jussi01: Yeah, but Arora doesn't have bookmark sync :(
<allquixotic> I use FoxMarks but I'd be willing to jump to another system
<jussi01> allquixotic: yeah, Its annoying I must say
<DasKreech> arora sucks but it's here
<DasKreech> Firefox sucks in a whole different way but it's compelling and not here
<DasKreech> choose which annoying thing to be sad about :(
<allquixotic> and if you use Konqueror, you get to live with it still thinking it's a file browser (would you just be a web browser? Dolphin is my file browser)
<allquixotic> ...and with most websites not working
<rgreening> Konq sux but its sukiness is between arora and firefox
<rgreening> browser agent tag is evil and has caused the degradation of the internet as a whole. it should be abolished and instead focus on feature capability.
<rgreening> if css ver x, do y.
<rgreening> rather thna if browser ff do x, else fail cause you dont have ff
<allquixotic> I like how Arora is an open source browser that gets 100/100 on Acid3
<rgreening> +100 on that
<allquixotic> Konqueror flunks
<rgreening> but IE flunks a lot worse
<allquixotic> Opera gets 100/100 and is blazingly fast, but it's closed source, they hate x86_64 (or lazy), and they stopped shipping the shared qt4 version that lets you pick your theme
<allquixotic> they ship cleanlooks by default which is not even close to what i want
<DasKreech> rgreening: I'm unsure that IE can be considered an open source browser
<allquixotic> DasKreech: Ouch, that's snarky :)
<seaLne> it must be look at all the "patches" people write for it :)
<DasKreech> Anyway I think that with the steps Qt is making and the pushes that chrome is doing a Qt Firefox port is at least in the interest of trying a good project
<allquixotic> this is interesting, does Opera use WebKit as its core?!?!?! it doesn't, does it? because Arora is behaving very very much like Opera
<DasKreech> It may live and be marginalized like seamonkey is now
<DasKreech> but that's fine
<rgreening> ff is worse than konq for acid3 as well. 71 vs 85 for konq
<allquixotic> http://www.plurk.com/allquixotic <--- almost perfectly fluid - only Chrome on Vista/Nvidia is faster, and I'm on Kubuntu/Intel, so the lag might be in the Intel 2d driver layer
<a|wen-> works fluidly here in konqueror
<allquixotic> a|wen-: Dragging the timeline left or right?
<a|wen-> jup
<allquixotic> The performance measurement is, as you left-click and drag on the timeline, it should scroll like a sliding window
<allquixotic> if it's choppy then that's bad :-p
<allquixotic> my observations is that scrolling the timeline on plurk (which is an intensive graphics/rendering/JS operation) is, fastest to slowest: Vista/Chrome/Nvidia; Kubuntu/Opera/Intel; Kubuntu/Arora/Intel; Ubuntu/FF-3.1/Intel; Ubuntu/FF-3.0/Intel... haven't tested the Nvidia box on Linux
<seaLne> seems exceptable to me in konq
<allquixotic> heh, everyone's concept of acceptable is different I guess :) once you get spoiled with Chrome, responsiveness that's on the order of 50ms longer is noticeable
<allquixotic> the difference between Chrome and Arora is slight, but I really notice if I regress to Firefox stable
<a|wen-> konqueror is much much better than FF
<allquixotic> I am annoyed that konqueror doesn't do Gmail right though
<jussi01> Im having crazy issues with ff atm, crashes most times I visit a page with flash...
<rgreening> jussi01: if your icedtea6-plugin missing? My buddy was experiencing weirdness and the java (which some flash sites use) was missing and caused crashes.
<jjesse> Riddell: got my stickers today, you rock thanks
<DasKreech> allquixotic: Google messes with a lot of stuff. Very little that they do is standard
<a|wen-> allquixotic: in most cases pretending that you are something else than konqueror works (it's a google decision that it shouldn't work)
<allquixotic> It seems to like Arora though!
<a|wen-> allquixotic: it likes webkit i suppose
<jussi01> rgreening: which package do I need for that?
<jussi01> rgreening: although I expect its flash as  Im using the 64 bit beta plugin
<DreadKnight> hello i've upgraded one laptop to jaunty and i can't find the network manager anywhere... the network plasmoid is not installed as well...
<DreadKnight> wtf to do ? no internet connection...
<rgreening> jussi01: oh
<rgreening> jussi01: look for icedtea6-plugin
<DasKreech> DreadKnight: Pigeon Protocol
<seaLne> sudo dhclient if its wired?
<DreadKnight> wireless...
<jussi01> rgreening: nah, already had it. I guess its the flashplugins fault
<rgreening> [prob
<DreadKnight> can i get the network plasmoid for 64bit from somewhere and just install it on that laptop?
<DreadKnight> .deb file
<DreadKnight> as far as i know ubuntu has some repository site with the packages or something
<shtylman> packages.ubuntu.com
<allquixotic> oy, I just dragged the system-settings icon in the Favorites menu from the top to the bottom and plasma crashed
<DreadKnight> found this a few mins ago http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/plasmoid-network-manager
<DasKreech> DreadKnight: iwconfig ?
<DreadKnight> O_o
<DreadKnight> argh
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/plasma-widget-network-manager
<DreadKnight> i can't even find the network manager... perhaps of the native language
<a|wen-> at least that is the one kubuntu-desktop recommends
<DreadKnight> anyway... i think kubuntu devs should fix this crap
<allquixotic> nm-applet (the GNOME one) works fine in Kubuntu now
<allquixotic> you just have to launch it
<allquixotic> Hmm, it seems the manually saved session has died again! (again..!)
<DreadKnight> with no internet i couldn't install shit
<noren> speed up konqueror ??
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: according to the seed the plasma-widget-network-manager should be on the cd
<DreadKnight> but i got the widget package on this pc and transfered it / installed in on that one.. everything fine now.. but if i only had one pc it would have sucked
<DreadKnight> i don't have the damn cd.. i upgraded from lower version
<DreadKnight> xD
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: do you have "kubuntu-desktop" installed ... and be sure to tell your package manager to install recommends
<DreadKnight> the older kubuntu just had too many errors.. even erased .kde... not sure what was the deal
<allquixotic> In KDE 3.x, there was a menu item for "Save Session" which would store your open programs in a list that the session manager restores when you login... this was great... KDE 4.0's session manager still supports manually saved sessions, but there's no way to save them. annma in #kde brought it back with a patch to 4.1-pre. Now it's gone again!?!
<a|wen-> if that is the case it should be installed automatically
<noren> speed up konqueror ?? help anyone, i want faster web surfing !!
<allquixotic> noren: WYGIWYG...
<allquixotic> if you want a faster browser, use a different browser
<DreadKnight> konqueror sucks with khtml.. and the webkit plugin has long way to go
<noren> allquixotic:  nothing ccan be done to konqueror i guess then
<DreadKnight> allquixotic: most of the errors i think where related to session saving... heh
<a|wen-> allquixotic: works for me in kde4.2
<a|wen-> you need to set it to "restore manually saved session" then you get the save session option where the logout option is as well
<a|wen-> (or works in the sense, that the option is there)
<allquixotic> a|wen-: I set that and the option doesn't show up
<allquixotic> maybe i have to log out of my session
<a|wen-> allquixotic: it took a few moments, and a few open/closes to get it to appear here
<allquixotic> a|wen-: Oh! Yes, I see it now
<allquixotic> it's far from instant :)
<a|wen-> :)
<allquixotic> cool
<allquixotic> I like
<a|wen-> it isn't instant at all ... i've learned that about the menu
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: did/do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<DreadKnight> try arora perhaps? :P
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: of course
<DreadKnight> bah... brasero so pawns k3b and doesn't have gtk dependencies
<DreadKnight> except the nautilus plugin
<a|wen-> strange ... i just double-checked; it is a recommends of kubuntu-desktop, so should be installed; at least with default settings of aptitude/apt
<DreadKnight> how come kpackage doesn't gets installed in jaunty?
<DreadKnight> as far as i used it... it still skips installing some stuff, so i still depend on the crappy adept
<ScottK> Would someone please explain to me how an error like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3/+build/882830/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.kdebindings_4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz can happen only on one arch?
<DreadKnight> kpackagekit*
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: kpackagekit should be installed as well (is a recommends) ... are you sure that apt is set to install recommends on your machine?
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: i don't usually use that since it's no where activated by default
<DreadKnight> and in kde not even sure how to set that up
<a|wen-> how did you update to jaunty?
<valgaav> I hate both and use synaptic :P
<DreadKnight> i replaced intrepid with jaunty mainly :P
 * DasKreech loves Adept
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: using what application / package manager?
<DreadKnight> adept sucks hard and it's not even developed anymore
<DreadKnight> the gui's usability of adept is horrible overall
 * ScottK finds the security features of both Adept and Kpackagekit fatally deficient and uses neither.
<shtylman> kpackagekit doesn't work for me...so I just use the command line for now..
<DreadKnight> a|wen-:  editing the sources.list file :P with kate
<a|wen-> and what then...
<DreadKnight> distr-upgrade command never really worked out for me in kubuntu/kde
<DreadKnight> in ubuntu works just fine
<a|wen-> did you use adept / apt / aptitude to do a full-upgrade?
<DreadKnight> usually use apt / konsole
<DreadKnight> because adept used to not install all the stuff, i think that's fixed recently
<rgreening> shtylman: if kpackagekit isnt working, you prob dont have kpackagekit installed. There seems to be a dep issue (Tonio_)
<DreadKnight> xD
<rgreening> sry, meant packagekit
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: any output from running "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* | grep -i recommends" ?
<shtylman> rgreening: I see....lemme try to install it
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: nope
<a|wen-> and "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf | grep -i recommends" ?
<DreadKnight> cat: /etc/apt/apt.conf: No such file or directory
<shtylman> rgreening: the program runs...but I can't search for software or update with it...or really do anything useful :)
<valgaav> maybe a stupid question but why isn't kgtk included in jaunty or even available at some ppa ?
<valgaav> that aplication is really nice when it comes to integration with gtk+
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: uh, my bad ... apt-get does not install recommends as default
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: that's why aptitude is recommended to use (apt-get is rather low-level)
<DreadKnight> mhm
<DreadKnight> i heard long time ago that aptitude deprecates apt-get
<DreadKnight> then get rid of apt-get already >_<
<ScottK-desktop> a|wen-: Apt does install recommends by default.
<a|wen-> ScottK-desktop: are you sure?
<DreadKnight> never ever did for me
 * ScottK-desktop goes and installs something.
<DreadKnight> i am using ubuntu/kubuntu for years now
<DreadKnight> it just lists the recommended packages, nothing more
<a|wen-> ScottK-desktop: thought so to ... but just tested; it spits out the recommends so you can choose to install it, but didn't install it
<DreadKnight> and i think there is a command to install them for a certain package.
<DreadKnight> yeah
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: but in general ... aptitude is your friend ;(
<a|wen-> ;)
<maco> it installs recommends by default as of last december
<maco> like december 2007
<DreadKnight> not here
<a|wen-> neither here
<maco> i think it was december...it's on debian-announce
<a|wen-> (and this is a new install after the intrepid release)
<DreadKnight> wtf is going on? conspiracy ?
<rgreening> Suggest <> Recommends and Recommends are supposed to be by default, but I think Adept == broke for this
<ScottK-desktop> Installs Reccomends here.
<DreadKnight> anyone has any idea in gnome when pressing alt +f2 how to i start the terminal thing?
<ScottK-desktop> apt-get install spamassassin yields: libmail-spf-perl libsocket6-perl libsys-hostname-long-perl libsys-syslog-perl re2c spamassassin spamc
<maco> DreadKnight: type "gnome-terminal" into it
<ScottK-desktop> Some of those are recommends.
<DasKreech> DreadKnight: gnome-terminal
<a|wen-> ScottK: is it somewhere in your apt.conf ?
<DasKreech> DreadKnight: or sudo apt-get install xterm && xterm
<DreadKnight> thanks guys, been stumbling into that for years >_<
<ScottK-desktop> Not that I've changed, but let me look.
<maco> it is toggle-able in a config file
<rgreening> shtylman: if you didn't have packagekit installed, the boxes would be greyed out. installing packagekit, will also require you killall kpackagekit and kpackagekit-smart-icon in order for the app to make use of the newly installed packagekit. If not, it will remain greyed out.
<maco> nope, it was october 2007
<maco> http://www.archivum.info/linux.debian.announce.devel/2007-08/msg00000.html
<ScottK-desktop> a|wen-: Nope.  No mention of it in the conf file.
<shtylman> rgreening: indeed...now it works...thanks
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> been there done that myself shtylman... :)
<ScottK-desktop> During Intrepid we based a huge number of assumptions about packaging on recommends by default.
<rgreening> I cursed on it for a while too
<maco> To turn this feature off, pass --no-install-recommends to apt or set,
<maco> in your apt configuration, APT::Install-Recommends=False.
<rgreening> eheh
<maco> that's what the announcement says
<ScottK-desktop> Oh, and install recommends for metapackages like kubuntu-desktop has been here since Feisty.
<arcosh> Hi I can't find binary packages of kdebase-runtime-4.2 and some some other important kde4.2 packages in the ppa experimental repository. I was in the #kubuntu channel they sent me here
<ScottK-desktop> arcosh: They are in intrepid-backports now.
<arcosh> ah ok thank you
<DreadKnight> can you guys make brasero default until k3b gets ported? and get rid of that lame nautilus plugin dependency (nautilus not even installed)
<DreadKnight> doesn't have gtk dependencies and it's way better overall... k3b's file browsing menu sucks.. can't even pick up usb drives and has crap in it
<DreadKnight> k3b is phail overall actually
<a|wen-> ScottK-desktop, maco: okay, thx for clarification
<ScottK-desktop> DreadKnight: No.
<maco> DreadKnight: brasero lacks gtk dependencies? O_o
<DreadKnight> hmm .. or just gnome perhaps
<seaLne> pretty sure gnome has gtk dependancies :)
<DreadKnight> i meant "or just lacks gnome dependencies"
<a|wen-> ScottK-desktop: ahh, the difference is that apt installs only recommends on the package in question, while aptitude will do it recursively also for packages being pulled in further down the chain
<ScottK-desktop> I see.
<ScottK-desktop> Interesting.
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: did you try a "sudo apt-get install --fix-policy --install-recommends" ?
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: holy shit.. wants to install a ton of crap there
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: maybe "sudo apt-get install --fix-policy --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop" is better
<a|wen-> it should pull in all the recommends that you for some reason missed
<DreadKnight> somewhat better
<DreadKnight> deskbar-applet? usplash-theme-ubuntu? ubuntu-keyring? wtf?...
<DreadKnight> synaptic?
<valgaav> yey for installing with recommends ... with this with firefox you will also get gnome-mount ...
<valgaav> luckilly you can switch recommends off
<DreadKnight> installing firefox is so sucky.. apt-url... synaptic.. gnome keyring and a lot of shit ..
<Tscheesy> this is this ubufox-packet.. you don't need
<valgaav> not really
<DreadKnight> well how should i instlal firefox then?
<valgaav> apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox
<DreadKnight> phail T_T
<DreadKnight> it's not cool for ubuntu to throw shit at you if you want to install firefox... it should have it's own shit in another metapackage for synaptic and so on
<DreadKnight> i only use pidgin and have nautilus because of the dropbox client... don't want to have all the gnome thing
<valgaav> Dk install synpatic with the same command
<DreadKnight> and use firefox as well, which is not really part of gnome
<DreadKnight> i don't want synaptic
<valgaav> so why to write about it ? :D
<DreadKnight> i only want firefox and base deps to install when i'm installing it
<DreadKnight> not half of gnome crap
<valgaav> so does my method fail ?
<DreadKnight> you're method is a bit more obscure
<valgaav> --no-install-recommends
<DreadKnight> and using a package manager doesn't cuts it
<DreadKnight> bash geeks
<Tscheesy> use Aptitude
<valgaav> in synpatic in preferences
<valgaav> you can turn off installing reccommended packages
<DreadKnight> in synaptic,,.... but i don;t use synaptic
<DreadKnight> i have adept and kpackagekit which are rather lame jokes atm
<DasKreech> DreadKnight: That's not synaptic's fault
<valgaav> well yes
<valgaav> use synaptic then
<DreadKnight> hope adept will get kicked out... i might do some mockups for kpackagekit's interface
<rgreening> kpackagekit is a new beast and much a work in progress, but will be better than Adept.
<valgaav> with qt-gtk-engined it integrates nicelly with kde4
<valgaav> engines
<DreadKnight> i really wonder why devs didn't worked with shaman from arch
<DreadKnight> with a bit of help would have supported apt backed etc
<DreadKnight> backend*
<valgaav> DK why do you don't want to use Synaptic ?
<DreadKnight> really looking forward to when kde will be usable without any gnome stuff
<DreadKnight> guess that's still far away from now
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: when konqueror uses+works with webkit and the new k3b arrives together with koffice2...
<DreadKnight> yeah... and a lot of polish to be made in other parts
<DreadKnight> but arora is getting kde integration as well
<DreadKnight> might be a better choice
<DreadKnight> better name as well
<a|wen-> firefox + oo.org is the only gnome-apps i have
<DreadKnight> kde distros usually bundle konqueror... which is krap
<maco> heh, i use pidgin, gwibber, terminator, firefox..
<DreadKnight> and the web browser is one of the most used apps to say so
<maco> kontact is the only kde app i actually use in kde
<a|wen-> konqueror performs quite well imo; but it fails miserably at some sites (and might need some polishing too)
<DreadKnight> i use firefox, pidgin (kopete is epic phail atm), gimp, inkscape, have nautilus as well just for dropbox... hmm what else...
<DreadKnight> i use google docs a lot and it's phail with konqueror, even with webkit it seems
<DreadKnight> you can't bundle something that doesn't works with many sites well into a distro
<maco> DreadKnight: i forgot about inkscape and gimp
 * a|wen- likes kopete
<DreadKnight> kmess is so way nicer than kopete in chat windows etc
<maco> i dislike kopete for the same reason i dislike empathy: forced alphabetizing
<DreadKnight> the new version of kmess i mean
<maco> in pidgin i can put similar groups near each other
<DreadKnight> wished that kde would just have a great jabber client out of the box and not give a fuck about closed source IM protocols... just like apple does with ichat
<_StefanS_> which one is best for kde4, fglrx, or nvidia as it is right now ?
<yao_ziyuan> has kubuntu 9.04 frozen new features?
<maco> i thought iChat was an oscar client
<a|wen-> maco: i'd call that a minor issue ... but apart from that kopete does the job
<maco> a|wen-: its an annoyance
<DreadKnight> kopete doesn;t even have a first time wizard... and has a lot of annoying bugs atm... and it's not very intuitive to find the accound manager.. and the chat window is fugly and default emoticons are krap
<DreadKnight> t*
<DreadKnight> tango emoticons are 100x way nicer than the old msn ones
<DreadKnight> a ton of small annoyances like this that add up
<DreadKnight> can't even receive files over yahoo.. or see avatars... and default config is "eeeek >_<"
<yao_ziyuan> i just want to inform you guys that over recent weeks, Crystal kwin and QtCurve KDE4/KDE3/GTK2 style have evolved better than ever
<_StefanS_> yao_ziyuan: evolved, how ?
<DreadKnight> yao_ziyuan: screenies ?
<yao_ziyuan> more beautiful, more bug-free, should be selected as default theme
<DreadKnight> i wonder why it's called "QT"-curve.. shitty name
<maco> a|wen-: i put a tech blog, then devchix, then linux, then hackers (sometimes figuring out if someone goes in linux or hackers is hard), then different cities i've lived in (so when i'm in one i can easily grab someone nearby to see if they want to hang out)...etc
<maco> DreadKnight: the toolkit is qt
<maco> simple enough reason
 * _StefanS_ is pretty impressed with the speed of jaunty over intrepid all around
<DreadKnight> using qt to make a theme that also works on gtk2? >_<
<_StefanS_> feels alot more smooth
<DreadKnight> and if you use a certain toolkit.. you shouldn't make the name of the thing shit like that
<yao_ziyuan> _StefanS_: well, for Crystal kwin, it has fixed a long standing bug which causes hollow edges when a window is half-maximized and minimized and restored
<jussi01> !ohmy | DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: so most of all you dislike the default settings ... then help make up some new ones, that everybody can agree on :)
<_StefanS_> yao_ziyuan: are they on kde-look?
<_StefanS_> gotta try it out
<yao_ziyuan> _StefanS_: yeah
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: you working on kopete? neat
<yao_ziyuan> i'm going to convince you guys with some screenshots
<a|wen-> maco: i see it is an annoyance (and i hope it get fixed as well)
<DreadKnight> jussi01: that "g" and "k" fanaticism when naming stuff is really not cool at all
<DreadKnight> "gnome do" is the worst
<_StefanS_> DreadKnight: right on :)
<DreadKnight> "it can even be used in xfce and kde" ... heh
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: no; but changing the chat-window, emoticons etc. can be done as part of the kubuntu's default settings
<DreadKnight> what the heck does gnome does in kde? xD
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: i see :) so when do you think it's a good time? :)
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: as 4.2 is in the archive, it should be possible to start now
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: ok, firing up kopete
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: i'm quite sure that everybody is open for change, as long as they also agree, that it is for the better
<rgreening> +1 for making things prettier :)
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: yeah, don't worry... i'm a graphic person, soon to be usability 'expert' (graphic designer etc)
<rgreening> \o/ DreadKnight
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: sounds like you are the right one for helping out with default settings
<hunger> DreadKnight: ... or at least be the right one soon:-)
 * a|wen- will leave for now ... and go to sleep
<rgreening> I wish we had new artwork for Kubuntu :(  I hate those dam circles. I like Ken Wimers work for Ubuntu. He's awesome :)
<yao_ziyuan> http://i43.tinypic.com/2aeumqa.png
<yao_ziyuan> http://i40.tinypic.com/23magbn.png
<maco> rgreening: funny, people usually whine about what goes into ubuntu's wallpapers...
<yao_ziyuan> http://i41.tinypic.com/2i7075k.png
<DreadKnight> really looking forward to improving the desktop experience regarding open source especially with kde, then gnome; and i studied a lot the HIG stuff as well as how Apple does things.. and used most of the IM clients on windoze
<rgreening> maco: have you seen he login screen ken did?
<maco> rgreening: no
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: i'm leaving ... but i'm sure that some of the others can help you with how the whole kubuntu-default-settings cirkus works :)
<maco> and then they say how fedora and suse and kde all have these pretty blue and green wallpapers and call ubuntu's brown ugly and....well one person called the ibex a skull, most called it a coffee stain, and then there were the people claiming the heron was bleeding out of its neck...
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: um... ok.. if you're in a hurry...
<DreadKnight> i'm around here most of the time (or on irc)
<yao_ziyuan> note that qtcurve's author once made a gtk-qt-engine like thing but now he only focuses on the cross-DE style QtCurve.
<hunger> maco: The bleeding was fixed before the final release though.
<yao_ziyuan> i guess he's right.
<DreadKnight> that theme is rather ugly.. making the buttons in faded squares like that = not cool
<maco> hunger: and then i went and found the original and put it back to my wallpaper
<maco> that one was so much nicer
 * a|wen- needs some sleep (getting late in my time-zone) ... but feel free to catch me again!
<DreadKnight> i used that theme for a while
<maco> all the colors were taken away for release. bleh.
<yao_ziyuan> wait. i didn't show you guys how cool qtcurve's new menus are
<DreadKnight> a|wen-: cool , talk with you tomorrow, ok? night!
<a|wen-> DreadKnight: sure!
<hunger> maco: Dunno. Never used it, only read about the heron pic. I always set custom images.
<DreadKnight> yao_ziyuan: are you working on those themes yourself?
<DreadKnight> bah
<DreadKnight> yao_ziyuan: are you working on those themes yourself?
<yao_ziyuan> no but i made bug reports and suggestions to their authors and they're adopted
<maco> hunger: http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/03/hardy-heron-wallpaper-fela-kuti-botch.html
<yao_ziyuan> the authors of crystal kwin and qtcurve kde/gtk style are extremely responsive
<DreadKnight> yao_ziyuan: it's cool overall, the text boxes are too squarish.. but the window's decoration buttons (minimize/maximize/close/etc) are fugly imho
<DreadKnight> so a no-no to that part
<yao_ziyuan> DreadKnight: qtcurve lets your customize controls with a wide variety of options
<yao_ziyuan> like Dull Glass, Shiny Glass, Flat, ...
<DreadKnight> hmm... well i like the idea of bridging gnome and kde's look
<hunger> DreadKnight: It is fine as long as they do *behave* identical, too. Most of the time they do not and then I really appreciate having visual feedback where the app comes from.
<yao_ziyuan> sexy menu separators: http://i43.tinypic.com/5eagdz.png
<DreadKnight> hunger: agree
<yao_ziyuan> hunger: qtcurve has options such as enforcing kde button order for gtk apps
<DreadKnight> neat
<DreadKnight> i used that theme for a while (crystal?) when it was default in kubuntu 7.10 or something i recall
<maco> hunger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti scroll to Remixes to see Troy's first version
<yao_ziyuan> DreadKnight: right
<hunger> yao_ziyuan: What about instant apply? There are lots of differences in all the details of event handling.
<DreadKnight> oxygen phails when not having a nice border for some of the elements... in gnome i like glossy theme a lot
<yao_ziyuan> hunger: what do you mean by 'instant apply'?
<hunger> yao_ziyuan: With kde apps you have cancel and apply buttons to accept settings.
<hunger> yao_ziyuan: Gnome has "instant apply" where settings are applied directly.
<yao_ziyuan> well, it seems gedit and pidgin's Preferences dialog boxes only have "Close"
<hunger> yao_ziyuan: Yeap. That is due to instant apply.
<yao_ziyuan> but such differences never caught my attention
<yao_ziyuan> i just thought it was app-specific
<yao_ziyuan> never thought it's DE-specific
<DreadKnight> yao_ziyuan: so what are the packages ? kde4-style-qtcurve and kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig ?
<yao_ziyuan> DreadKnight: no you have to download the latest versions from kde-look.org
<DreadKnight> mhm
<yao_ziyuan> DreadKnight: and for gtk2 apps to really use the same font as that of kde, you must run "gnome-settings-daemon" at kde startup
<hunger> yao_ziyuan: Putting the same paint on every app is a very broken idea IMHO, even is some of the differences are plastered over.
<DreadKnight> hmm
<hunger> Please don't do that! That baby drags in so much unnecessary dependencies!
<yao_ziyuan> here is a complete guide:
<DreadKnight> yeah, sort of like what kopete tries doing and phails in all the places
<yao_ziyuan> 1. download and compile QtCurve's sources (KDE4 and GTK2 ports) from http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<yao_ziyuan> 2. download and compile Crystal's source from http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal?content=75140
<yao_ziyuan> compiling them in kubuntu 8.10 is always like:
<yao_ziyuan> (go into the uncompressed folder)
<yao_ziyuan> mkdir build
<yao_ziyuan> cd build
<yao_ziyuan> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..
<yao_ziyuan> make
<yao_ziyuan> sudo make install
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> i'm heading out for now, must catch up with some game development
<DreadKnight> byes
<rgreening> Riddell: we need to get an updated kpackagekit 0.4, and packagekit 0.3.14-0ubuntu3 (both available in packagekit PPA). The updates include a couple of patches required for our new Add/Remove programs and some enhancements to Search/Find which came as a result of those discussions.
<yao_ziyuan> 3. start a Konsole and run "gnome-settings-daemon". this will let newly started gtk+ apps to really use kde font, especially firefox as seen in http://i41.tinypic.com/2i7075k.png
<yao_ziyuan> 4. optionally, there is a Firefox theme "Oxygen 1.0" which will enhance firefox's appearance for kde 4
<rgreening> Riddell: The find is infinately more useful now that you can choose based on package name, description, or file name (desktop file name).
<yao_ziyuan> recently i also found a nice thunderbird extension that can dock tb into linux tray, but this is going too far
<yao_ziyuan> the current status of gtk-qt-engine for kde4 is disappointing. it hasn't done well for firefox.
<yao_ziyuan> i miss gtk-qt-engine for kde3.
<yao_ziyuan> well, gnome-settings-daemon is optional.
<yao_ziyuan> i've heard you can modify the gtkrc file to get gtk apps using a font you specify but i never succeeded.
<yao_ziyuan> DreadKnight: yeah the Crystal kwin in my screenshots has button style "Kubuntu Edgy" but this old thing still rocks
<valgaav> would be nice if gtk-qt engnes get some more love and merged in something alike to kgtk
<valgaav> gnome file dialogs are really bad
<valgaav> I guess something for print dialogs would be also nice :P
<yao_ziyuan> the good thing for crystal + qtcurve is its appeal is enduring
<yao_ziyuan> there was a even more shiny kde style Polyester back in kubuntu 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> unfortunately it has no gtk port
<yao_ziyuan> but qtcurve has evolved to match it
<valgaav> btw what about firefox qt port ?
<valgaav> it was supposed to be finished with ff 3.1
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> abandoned
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm not a credible source
<yao_ziyuan> i actually downloaded and compiled once
<yao_ziyuan> it barely runs
<yao_ziyuan> also it's not necessary for every major app to have a qt port
<yao_ziyuan> i use realplayer and adobe reader daily
<yao_ziyuan> they are gtk+ apps
<valgaav> oh noh ....
<valgaav> it was looking so good few months ago ...
<yao_ziyuan> firefox is the only app that gtk-qt-engine doesn't handle well
<yao_ziyuan> which prompted me to watch firefox-qt's progress for a while
<yao_ziyuan> but people in irc.mozilla.org/#firefox said there is no definite release schedule for it
<valgaav> I see
<valgaav> thanks for sharing that info
<yao_ziyuan> and finally i found peace with qtcurve
<valgaav> btw gtk-qt engine doesn't handle well OOo too
<valgaav> in fact it is not usable with it
<yao_ziyuan> yes, also not well for tcl/tk apps such as amsn which i used for a while
<valgaav> qtcurve solves the file dialog issue ?
<valgaav> or is it just a theme ?
<yao_ziyuan> qtcurve calls gtk+ file dialogs for gtk+ apps
<yao_ziyuan> qtcurve/gtk works with ooo well except the menus are still custom-drawn by ooo
<yao_ziyuan> valgaav: what is "the file dialog issue"?
<yao_ziyuan> valgaav: trying to use kde file dialogs for gtk+ apps?
<valgaav> yes
<shtylman> what is the best way to apply a diff.gz file to already extracted sources?
<valgaav> I actually am auite annoyed with havig 3 different file dialogs on mys system
<valgaav> the Qt4 one the kde4 one and the gtk+ one
<yao_ziyuan> i didn't pay attention to these differences at all...
<yao_ziyuan> but i believe there are tools to make this happen
<yao_ziyuan> google tells me KGtk
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<valgaav> well kgtk is a hack ... I'm quite envous of gtk+ based environments which thanks to qt 4.5 will get good integration with both gtk+ and qt out of the box
<ghostcube> when will qt 4.5 be final :)
<yao_ziyuan> the case for openoffice is special.
<yao_ziyuan> openoffice 3.0.0 running under kde4 will only detect the environment as kde3,
<yao_ziyuan> and will use the current kde3/qt3 style.
<yao_ziyuan> so unless you download and install the latest qtcurve/kde3, you won't get the latest qtcurve look and feel in ooo 3.0.0.
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone with kde3 help me comple and make a deb package for qtcuve/kde3 at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492 ?
<ScottK> This is because the OOo KDE support hasn't been ported to KDE4 yet.
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu 8.10 doesn't provide kde3/qt3 dev packages
<yao_ziyuan> how do i get these dev packages now?
<Riddell> kdelibs4-dev
<yao_ziyuan> ..
<jussi01> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs4-dev (source: kdelibs): development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 1371 kB, installed size 7656 kB
<yao_ziyuan> but that will remove kdelibs5-dev...
<ScottK> Yes,  the -dev packages aren't co-installable.
<yao_ziyuan> i'd just leave ooo alone.
<ScottK> Good plan.
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone update kde-style-qtcurve ?
<yao_ziyuan> running ooo is disastrous
<yao_ziyuan> it will automatically set my current kde4 style to Oxygen
<yao_ziyuan> how do i trick ooo into believing it's running in gnome?
<shtylman> huh?
<yao_ziyuan> because if ooo believes it's running in kde 3 then it will do harms
<yao_ziyuan> such as resetting my current kde4 style back to Oxygen
<shtylman> I have no problem running ooo
<shtylman> ahh I see
<yao_ziyuan> shtylman: you're using Oxygen?
<yao_ziyuan> Oxygen the kstyle.
<shtylman> yea...that is why
<yao_ziyuan> so i want to fool ooo to believe it's running in gnome
<yao_ziyuan> $KDE_FULL_SESSION
 * jussi01 is happy, just fixed all my sound issues... Pulse was installed...
<jussi01> so I removed it, and everything works again
<claydoh> yao_ziyuan: uninstall openoffice.org-kde package
<claydoh> that will remove the kde integration bit
<yao_ziyuan> wow
<yao_ziyuan> there is no such package for ooo 3.0.0
<yao_ziyuan> all there is:
<yao_ziyuan> http://pastebin.com/ma77006d
<yao_ziyuan> soon i realized even if i compiled qtcurve/kde3,
<yao_ziyuan> and ooo 3.0.0 can use it
<yao_ziyuan> ooo will still abduct my current kde4 style
<maco> kde does weird things
<yao_ziyuan> no, it's ooo's fault
<yao_ziyuan> only if i can fool ooo into believing it's running in gnome...
<maco> not talking about ooo
<maco> talking about the fact that i plugged in my power adapter and everything disappeared, showing just the wallpaper...no windows, panels or anything
<maco> then after about 5 seconds, it brought he desktop back
<yao_ziyuan> kde is fragile
<ghostcube> kde is a diva :P
<yao_ziyuan> kde developers are artists but not logicians
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should try ooo brought by ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> so i can remove the kde integration
<Riddell> shtylman: tried the gnome version http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity-gnome.png
<Riddell> shtylman: it only shows the current disk selected so there's only every two bars on the screen at the same time
<ghostcube> hmm anyone tested the new nvidia drivers ?
<Riddell> top bar is before and bottom bar is after.  there's no labels so it's not clear which is which and I don't get why radio buttons appear between the two
<Riddell> shtylman: also there's that notice about which OS you're replacing which I don't think we have
<Riddell> shtylman: same on the manual partitioning page, it only shows a bar for the one you've currently selected
<ScottK-palm> Stickers arrived here today too.  Thanks sabdfl.
<nhandler> Was it jono who was looking for some stickers for his laptop? If so, we should send him a few Kubuntu stickers
<maco> yes he was
<yao_ziyuan> just installed openoffice.org 2.4 from ubuntu repository
<yao_ziyuan> and openoffice.org-style-crystal
<ghostcube> wow
<yao_ziyuan> it doesn't hijack my current kde4 style any more
<ghostcube> 180.29 is cool
<ghostcube> cool this new driver fixes the rdraw errors on nvidia and compiz loose-binding as it seems
<ghostcube> :D
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-26
<ghostcube> hmm new nvidia driver fixes sys tray icon garbage here
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> foget it it doesnt lol
<shtylman> Riddell: ok...would you like me to add the os notice? also...should I put the after bar below the options? I don't really like that
<ghostcube> but it i sbetter than before
<Riddell> shtylman: I think the os notice would be nice.  I agree the after bar shouldn't be split up from the before bar (and they should have labels to actually say what they are)
<seele> can anyone tell me what this means and how i fix it: E: Build-Depends dependency for kblogger-kde4 cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package kdebase-dev-kde4 can satisfy version requirements
<seele> from this: sudo apt-get build-dep kblogger-kde4
<codecyphix> do you experimental repositories
<seele> this one? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> it means that kblogger-kde4 hasn't been touched since hardy and uses all the temporary kde4 package names that no longer exist
<seele> hum, i wonder why he told me to do that if it wasnt going to work
<seele> can't really look at his app now, can i
<seele> damnit
<Riddell> what are you trying to do?
<seele> following instructions from a developer to get whatever i need to compile kblogger from svn
<seele> this is what he gave me:
<seele> apt-get build-dep kblogger-kde4
<seele> cd /YOURBUILDDIROFCHOICE
<seele> svn svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/pim/kblogger
<seele> cd kblogger
<seele> make
<seele> sudo make install
<rgreening> seele, you can try apt-get source kblogger-kde4
<seele> booooo
<seele> sh: dpkg-source: not found
<seele> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x kblogger-kde4_1.0~alpha2-0ubuntu3.dsc' failed.
<rgreening> then get the svn, then cp the debian dir into a svn export of the svn dir. and do: a debuild -S -sa
<seele> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<seele> E: Child process failed
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> let me try something here
<Riddell> seele: apt-get install cdbs cmake debhelper kdebase-dev kdebase-workspace-dev kdelibs5-dev kdepimlibs5-dev libkipi0-dev quilt
<Riddell> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/pim/kblogger
<Riddell> cd kblogger
<Riddell> mkdir build
<Riddell> cd build
<Riddell> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4 ..
<Riddell> make
<Riddell> sudo make install
<Riddell> probably
 * seele tries before she thanks :P
<seele> erm..
<seele> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libkipi0-dev: Depends: libkipi0 (= 0.1.6-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<seele> E: Broken packages
<Riddell> seele: libkipi6-dev
<seele> this is why doing anything design related pre-release in open source is a pain in the ass
 * seele tries again
<seele> whoo, 152 new packages to install..
<seele> gonna be a while before i know if i can thank you or not :P
 * seele checks the space available in /
<maco> apt-get clean time?
<maco> oh wait i should check that too
<maco> 862m available space on /
<seele> maco: i do it after every update
<maco> i need to switch to lvm
<maco> so that when i do silly things like have gnome and kde on a pre-release machine that gets hundreds of megs of updates a day i dont fill it up
<maco> 10gb is a fine / partition...if you only have one DE
<rgreening> seele: hows the download going?
<seele> rgreening: building at the moment *crosses fingers*
<rgreening> I just made a package up. I'll upload to my PPA assuming the package works here :)
<rgreening> seele: ^
<nhandler> rgreening: LP is down right now. You might need to wait until it comes back online to push to your PPA
<seele> it.. looks like it works! yay
<seele> Riddell: thanks for the help ;P
<rgreening> cool
<seele> hmm.. what an interesting piece of software
<maco> of qt software?
<rgreening> seele: is it better than the hardy version? cause it had issues back then
 * seele makes dinner before investing the remaining night 
<seele> rgreening: dunno, apparently he's been working on it, that's why he asked me to look at it
<rgreening> cool. cause I need it. konq fails to work with blogspot.
<rgreening> seele: test building a deb package now.
<rgreening> works.
<rgreening> Uploaded to my PPA
<rgreening> seele: auto-configure didn't work. complains about io-slave
<rgreening> nm. apparantly you have to put in http:// in the URL.
<rgreening> seele: segfault/core dump when retrieving my last 10 articles from online.
<vorian> dude, what's wrong with quicklaunch?
<vorian> the icons are like 4x4 pixels
<maco> vorian: make it bigger?
<rgreening> seele: it certainly is crashy :)
<rgreening> vorian, maco: yeah, that patch fixed the crash but broke the usability of the applet.
<rgreening> maybe 4.2.1 will fix it correctly
<vorian> er, which patch?
<vorian> you and your fancy 4.5
<rgreening> lol.
<vorian> :)
<rgreening> kde broke plasma to make ot work with qt 4.4. now we have qt 4.5 and they have to unbreak plasma.
<rgreening> we backported some patches to accomplish this.
<rgreening> Im hoping 4.2.1 has the patches and working.
<ScottK> ghostcube: Are you on intrepid?
<ghostcube> yes
<ScottK> ghostcube: Re the systray garbage do you have the stock Ubuntu xorg-xserver or the modified one either from my PPA or the kubuntu-experimental PPA?
<ghostcube> i have the one from your repo and the new nvidia driver from another repo
<ghostcube> that fixes the redraw errors with compiz here
<ScottK> OK, because I was going to suggest getting that if you didn't have it.
<shtylman> will ubuntu pull in the final x server 1.6?
<ScottK> I'd expect they'll test it and decide based on how the testing goes.
<shtylman> that and the new intel driver would be great
<DasKreech> Compile from scratch :)
<shtylman> so my roommate just had a crazy idea while watching my poor laptop compile
<shtylman> make compilers that use the gpu
<maco> shtylman: nvidia
<maco> with their fpga graphics cards?
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> if you could write a compiler that would run on the gpu it would be great...each compile of a separate file could be parallelized
<DasKreech> AMD has a nicer setup for compilation if you are talking about GPU
<DasKreech> !info gwibber jaunty
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in jaunty
<nixternal> 10 hours and my imap is still synching...I thought KMail was an issue, so I am doing it with offlineimap instead, and it is just as slow
<shtylman> jesus
<nixternal> at least it is in the U's now :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu User...jeesh, I still have about 15 mailboxes left
<ScottK> DasKreech: It's still in New.
<DasKreech> !find phoronix
<ubottu> Package/file phoronix does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> Oh man
<DasKreech> either I have been too wel ltrained or Gnome just runs against my DNA
<ScottK> I rember during Intrepid when Ubuntu broke KNetworkManager buy jumping to 0.7 before it was ready and I had to use whatever the Gnome equivalent is.
<ScottK> It just felt wrong.
<DasKreech> Well I don't so much mind Gnome Tools
<DasKreech> Esp like stuff I set once and leave alone
<DasKreech> but stuff that I just expect to work just don't
<DasKreech> OF  course stuff I don't expect to work do :)
<ScottK> I've never really used it much.  It just never appealed to me.
<ScottK> Our local public library is all Ubuntu, so I use it there sometimes.
<a|wen-> morning everyone
<ScottK> o/
<DasKreech> It's pretty slick
<DasKreech> and from the live CD at least things are pretty swishy
<DasKreech> but Grrrrr why can't I drag and alt+tab?
<DasKreech> seele: ping
<ScottK> Where I get frustrated is I expect stuff like using sftp://example.com/path/to/file to work in save as dialogues.
<DasKreech> It doesn't?
<DasKreech> Well if it does I can't figure out how to do it
<seele> DasKreech: pong
<seele> hmm.. not here. why did autocomplete work
<seele> rgreening: hmm.. yes it does seem to be crashing, although he said it ought to work on intrepid with 4.2.0
<benny_> hi, just mentioned this on kubuntu chat, but nobody that should reply does, so I'll mention this here
<benny_> can somebody urgently update http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ?
<benny_> following that guide breaks upgrade from 8.10 as kde base moved to backports instead of ppa
<benny_> that is for 4.2 upgrade after a clean 8.10 install
<benny_> or otherwise change the main page to no longer link to that page with big 4.2 letters
<a|wen-> ScottK / ryanakca: did any of you look at a new kde4.2 news item? ^^
<benny_> I actually find it strange that apt automatically removes kdm, kwin, kdebase ...., because you add ppa on a clean install to your sources
<a|wen-> and aRts is finally gone! yay
<benny_> I would expect it to not remove things as the upgrade installs some 4.2 apps that are still in ppa
<a|wen-> benny_: if you do a dist-upgrade apt is very keen on removing a lot of stuff for the benefit of upgrading just a few packages...
<benny_> but this was just clicking the upgrade icon in the panel
<benny_> that is, just following the guide of the website
<a|wen-> benny_: somewhat same effect in many cases ... I've heard some talk about a new news-item + guide; it'll hopefully be here soon
<benny_> well, my upgrade finished here, time to reboot. In the limited time I spend on kubuntu support yesterday there where 2 other requests :-)
<Tonio_> hi guys
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have tracked and patched k3b for iso dvd burning...
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was 2 issues, one with growisofs ringbuffer and the other with the image path reading
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is building on my ppa so you can test in about an hour
<Riddell> Tonio_: ooh
 * Riddell updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<a|wen-> perfect Riddell, thx
<larsivi_> hola
<Riddell> ola
<larsivi_> I have kde 4.2 installed, but as I got a crash I wanted to install the debug libs, but without much success
<larsivi_> a crash in umbrello of all things
<larsivi_> first kdesdk-dbg seems to not depend on its dependencies
<larsivi_> then most of the dbg packages seems to depend on kde 4.1.4 packages
<maco> try the dbgsym packages maybe?
<larsivi_> I was a bit surprised since I think it works on my home machine
<larsivi_> maco: what is dbgsyms?
<maco> instead of -dbg
<maco> theyre in ddebs.ubuntu.com archive
<ScottK> a|wen-: I did ping ryanakca about it, but haven't heard back.  It shouldn't remove stuff.
<a|wen-> ScottK: okay ... yeah, it can give some problems if it does
<EagleScreen> is there any ppa to install Qt 4.5 rc1 on Intrepid?
 * ghostcube loves his new nvidia drivers 
<Tonio_> Riddell: it worked for me with the first patch... but the second one could affect this too, so I hope it won't break because of the second fix :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: please lemme know if that works for you :)
<sabdfl> ScottK: yw :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess k3b is our last kde3 libs dependant app on the cd right ?
<ryanakca> ScottK: I have to get ready for school, but if I have time before taking the bus, I can stick it in, mind emailing / pastebinning / msg'ing me the text?
<Tonio_> rg
<Tonio_> oops...
<ScottK> ryanakca: I didn't have anything drafted and I'm on the way out the door.  Basically it just needs to point to intrepid-backports instead of kubuntu-experimental.
<ryanakca> Along with whatever the ^^^ was yesterday...
<ScottK> That was all I said yesterday.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, same repository structure though? just s/intrepid-backports/kubuntu-experimental/g ?
<ryanakca> ok
<ScottK> looking
<ScottK> ryanakca: Actually it looks to me like http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 is updated.
<ryanakca> ScottK: splendid, thanks to whoever took care of it :)
<ScottK> Yes.  Thanks.
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, openoffice is :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho yeah, true..... that's bad...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | main frozen for alpha-5, CD testers needed | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, aRts is gone. For good.
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies for a|wen-
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to a|wen-.
<a|wen-> jup, finally
<rgreening> seele: ping
<rgreening> if you talk to the kblogger dev, tell him that downloading my blog posts crashes kblogger. Appears to die trying to retrieve the .png images. Segfaults.
<seele> rgreening: pong
<seele> rgreening: the dev is weiles, dunno if he is on irc yet today or not
<rgreening> ok. seele, we should get him on for sure. I'll def help debug and fix if I can.
<seele> he might still be working on it, he was hoping to get a UI review before he officially releases the next version, but i'm not sure when that might be
<seele> wow.. 85 people in #kubuntu
<jussi01> seele: ? my list says 300...
<jussi01> hrm.. maybe you mean here...
<seele> er yeah, kubuntu-devel heh
 * seele must not be awake yet
 * jussi01 huggles seele and reminds her its 4.18pm... :P
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Thu Feb 26 09:18 EST
<seele> i was up until 4 and then up again a little after 7
<jussi01> ouch
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<seele> yeah
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<sebas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines#Layout cases (with examples in C, Python and C%23)
<sebas> I kubuntu supposed to be implementing this as well?
<sebas> s/I/Is :)
<seaLne> perfectly smooth aptitude dist-upgrade from intrepid to jaunty \o/
<Riddell> sebas: yes, in a kde way
<ccm> hey guys, for about a week now all my qt applications on Jaunty don't show text (fonts) properly, meaning theay are absolutely not readably and therefore every qt app is currently broken for me - can you hint me if there is a known major bug and a ticket for this?
<Riddell> ccm: I've not heard of that
<sebas> rickspencer3: some things look really rough
<seaLne> i noticed after dist-upgrading there that my fonts changed but they are still readable
<sebas> i.e. manual line-breaking
<sebas> That will just break for people with larger fonts
<sebas> And the amount of code seems ... excessive
<Quintasan> anyone under jaunty experiencing random freezes?
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<sebas> Not to mention the limitation on "no actions", the two 'non-bullshit' examples both cry for a "act upon" button
<rickspencer3> sebas: are you talking about the notification bubbles, then?
<ccm> Riddell: where would you file such a bug?
<Riddell> ccm: probably under qt4-x11
<ccm> Riddell: okay
<ccm> Riddell: will do so now, thank you
<sebas> rickspencer3: yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=icon-summary-body.py
<rickspencer3> sebas: I just joined the channel, so I'm not exactly sure what you're asking about
<sebas> rickspencer3: you didn't miss much, I was just asking if Kubuntu is supposed to be implementing this as well
<sebas> And I'm not quite thrilled about the design
<rickspencer3> aaah
<seaLne> isn't that just the gnome implementation?
<sebas> Well, it still is very limiting
<sebas> Hence my question if the same is supposed to be implemented for KDE
<rickspencer3> I think it's the "notification system" implementation
<rickspencer3> which currently lacks a KDE implemention
<sebas> I can imagine the "just notification, no actions" is universal
<rickspencer3> only the GNOME one got done for 9.04
<sebas> Well, KDE has much more powerful notifications than this
<Riddell> KDE's notifications can't even have images
<Riddell> there's no way to do the kind of volume or brightness notification that Ubuntu Desktop now ha
<Riddell> has
<rickspencer3> sebas: unserstood
<Riddell> and the bubbles insist on having the application name at the top which is confusing.  they also say "Notication from" which is just unnecessary
<rickspencer3> however, the notification bubbles fit into a larger system, that is not documented on that page
<Riddell> there's plenty that can be improved
<ccm> Riddell: okay, filed it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/334916
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334916 in qt4-x11 "fonts in qt4 applications on Jaunty totally unreadable " [Undecided,New]
<sebas> Riddell: that'll be done as Plasmoid, it has nothing to do with notifications
<sebas> It's a control element
<Riddell> sebas: so another disjointed UI element?
<Riddell> ccm: that is ugly :(
<ccm> Riddell: yes, it is :)
<sebas> Riddell: Why disjoint?
<sebas> I'm thinking of something like the powerdevil applet
<sebas> But integrated into the systray (which powerdevil will also be)
<sebas> Notifications and volume control are fundamentally different things
 * seele agrees
<Riddell> I disagree.  the volume notification widget I implemented for kmix is ok but it would be so much nicer if it used the same visual notification bubbles as text notifications
<sebas> What does volume need notification bubbles for?
<Riddell> you press your volume up key, it shows you the new volume
<sebas> Visually we'll integrate it by means of Plasma theme
<sebas> Ah, right, that's different
<sebas> We can surely make the new volume controller suitable for that case
<sebas> didn't start the work on that yet though
<Riddell> seems like the perfect job for a visual notification bubble to me
<sebas> Yes, that can be done
<sebas> I was thinking of the mini-mixer, for the cases without mm buttons
<rickspencer3> sebas: looking to 9.10, how would should we all be working together on this?
<sebas> rickspencer3: you mean the notifications?
<rickspencer3> I mean the whole "notification system"
<rickspencer3> to us, the notification bubbles are part of a system for using the right methods of attracting a user's attention
<sebas> rickspencer3: working with the upstream plasma team, or even discussing the ideas would make a lot of sense I think. We've done quite some work on these areas already, and ... our ideas are not matching the ubuntu spec, and I think for very good reasons
<rickspencer3> different kinds of things need different ways of notifiying users
<sebas> rickspencer3: have you looked at the new system tray spec we started working on?
<sebas> (Not that we did a good job documenting it ;))
<rickspencer3> hehe
<davidbarth> hi sebas, do you have pointers to that to speed up the discussion?
<sebas> Right, that's exactly what the system tray in KDE will do
<sebas> I'll look it up, sec
<seele> Riddell: conceptually system feedback (power/display information) is different information from a event notification
<rickspencer3> sounds like we need a forum to throw all the plans and ideas on the table
<seele> the user is in control of one, and not the other
<seele> just because it looks the same doesnt mean the same model applies
<mpt> seele, that's true, and it was a toss-up whether we'd display them the same way or not
<rickspencer3> seele: also, the feedback has to be instantaneous for system feedback
<seele> yes, but it is important to make that distinction in your model, otherwise you fall in to the trap that "one is like the other, so it must follow..."
<mpt> We do make the distinction
 * seele checks the spec again
<mpt> In <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD> they are labelled "notification bubbles" and "confirmation bubbles"
<mpt> Confirmation bubbles confirm your pressing of keys for volume, brightness, etc, and appear instantly
<mpt> Notification bubbles are for everything else, and are queued
<rgreening> Riddell: adding images should be easy enough :)
<seele> it's not confirmation, it's system feedback. confirmation means something else in most model taxonomies
<seele> and.. it's time to teach class. always the good conversations when i need to disappear
<rickspencer3> sebas: will you be at the desktop summit?
<mpt> I don't know what a model taxonomy is, but "feedback" can also have multiple meanings :-)
<seele> mpt: there are multiple models for task analysis, a taxonomy is a consistent nomenclature for describing elements so everyone knows what you are talking about
<sebas> rickspencer3: Which desktop summit?
<rickspencer3> combined Gaudek/aKademy
<davidbarth> seele: that's right, they are different
<sebas> rickspencer3, davidbarth: http://dot.kde.org/2009/02/11/plasma-team-looks-future has some pointers, I'm still trying to find our techbase page
<davidbarth> seele: currently however, their layout is different, even if they are displayed with a similar look
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/stuff/systray-whiteboard.jpg here's a whiteboard shot from our design session
<davidbarth> seele: it's a good warning that we need not make the assumption they are the same when designing new features around that model
<sebas> The basic idea is that we categorize "stuff" that now ends up in the systray, so that  we later can visualize it appropriately (i.e. not everything stuffed into the systray as it's now)
<sebas> rickspencer3: sure will be
<mat_t> davidbarth, can you have a look at my message when you have a  sec?
<sebas> adding images is actually part of the plan, we already started implementing this, and in part it'll be in KDE 4.3
<davidbarth> sebas: ah nice, thanks
<sebas> So the new systray spec allow apps to specify actions
<sebas> it doesn't allow apps to control how those actions are visualised however
<sebas> which makes for the consistency bit
<davidbarth> sebas: sounds similar to the approach we've taken for the message indicator, ie a generic/system-wide facility to journal events and give some selected options to act on them
<davidbarth> sebas: does the spec define the set of actions? or are they contributed by applications on the fly?
<sebas> They're contributed by apps
<sebas> Basically, apps offer a set of callbacks to the systray
<rgreening> makes a lot of sense (very oo'sih :> )
<sebas> So we get rid of that "apps embed their crap" system that makes it so horribly inconsistent
<sebas> (and hard to control from the primary ui perspective)
<davidbarth> sebas: sure
<davidbarth> sebas: i guess limiting them is to complex/controversial
<rgreening> sebas: is there consideration for non-kde app notification integration, which is where this eventually will lead.
<sebas> Well, it's not what we want, the systray is limited enough
<davidbarth> sebas: where as a written policy could provide more sensible limits
<sebas> We offer a basic set of functionality through the systray in a generic way, and apps that want more can create their own plasmoid for that
<davidbarth> sebas: we don't want to locked down things, but we would like the system to be consistent and intelligible
<davidbarth> sebas: ie, if the user expects application launchers or documents to be presented in a certain way
<sebas> yeah, but apps are too diverse to be able to make up and maintain such a list
<davidbarth> sebas: we would like to avoid that rogue application actions offer the same feature but it a totally different way
<sebas> consistency is mostly taken  care of because we control the visualisation
<davidbarth> sebas: i agree, that's why a policy document is more efficient in this case (or an HIG if you prefer)
<sebas> to be honest, I haven't seen apps doing that yet with the current system
<davidbarth> sebas: and that's a very good thing
<sebas> But that might be a limitation of that system
<davidbarth> sebas: well.... i've seen tons of crazy stuff in the gnome applications
<sebas> Yup, some sort of guideline is a good thing
<davidbarth> sebas: when i was reviewing the code in search of notifications with actions... ;)
<sebas> davidbarth: if ppl want crazy stuff, they can go all the way doing a plasmoid :>
<davidbarth> sebas: uhuh ;)
<sebas> I'm not saying crazy stuff is necessarily bad
<davidbarth> sebas: neither am i; but we'd like to keep the crazy for us, and shielf Auntie Nora from it
<davidbarth> s/shielf/shield/
<sebas> I'm personally doing at the moment some very rich "systray like" functionality, and I find it makes huge amount of sense
<davidbarth> like?
<sebas> http://commit-digest.org/issues/2009-02-01/ here's a mail notifier on steroids I'm hacking on the the mo
<sebas> that's its own plasmoid of course
<sebas> It's also stuff that's now in the systray, and which really shows the limitations tehre
<davidbarth> sebas: that's the big window on the right, right? but it's using the old systray framework, not the one you were describing? or do i miss the point?
<sebas> http://imagebin.ca/view/MZKMrtLb.html
<sebas> Here's a more recent screenshot
<sebas> It's a plasmoid, the "in panel" visualisation is not done yet
<davidbarth> ok, will take a look
<davidbarth> but +1 for being nempomuk aware
<sebas> But it show which kind of functionality we can easily put right at your fingertips
<sebas> With the idea in this  case being that I only have to be disturbed once for an email
<sebas> I'll be able to file / flag and trash it from the systray
<sebas> Well, from lion mail :)
<sebas> putting actions in direct context of the notification
<davidbarth> (back)
<davidbarth> sebas: the big divide from the past week as really been about what we call notifications and what they're supposed to do
<davidbarth> sebas: in this case, i would say it's more about providing a new facility for applications to interact with the user
<davidbarth> sebas: it's much more than a notification
<sebas> Yes, absolutely
<davidbarth> sebas: ie, you're not interrupting the user to inform him
<davidbarth> sebas: you're really pushing information to him and expect feedback
<sebas> Well, it'll be notifying you of new emails, so I do interrupt (when configured that way)
<sebas> Well, yeah ... though feedback isn't mandatory
<davidbarth> sebas: and that's the big divide...
<sebas> But anyway ... I've to leave for some minutes
<davidbarth> sebas: ie, if feedback is not mandatory, then it's not that good to "interrupt"
<davidbarth> sebas: or rather, do it in a way that is visually an interuption
<davidbarth> but all that i assume is going to be settled
<davidbarth> mpt and seele should keep on discussing that
<sebas> davidbarth: well, depends ... what I'm envisioning is that you can, per colletion define if it should interrupt you or not, and that you can configure that per activity
<davidbarth> i try to be as neutral as possible here, but i do really think the distinction between, you know, the 4 ways of interacting with the user is a strong
<sebas> so if you're working on Project ABC, you'll only get new email notifications for emails related to that project, for example
<davidbarth> not a guideline, but a base for discussion
<davidbarth> sebas: yes, i see the point
<davidbarth> 2 ideas spring to mind
<mpt> sebas, right, ideally Evolution and KMail etc would have options for "Notify me about messages in [choice of folder] by:" etc
<davidbarth> if they're different they should be presented differently (thu shall not confuse your user)
<mpt> so you could have filter-powered notifications
<sebas> Lion Mail is not tied to a particular mail client, it's using Akonadi, mpt
<davidbarth> and if it's quite difficult to get the configuration side right
<sebas> yup
<mpt> whoosh
<davidbarth> for example, we were considering having a big preference panel, but opted for a per-application one
 * mpt discovers what Akonadi is :-)
<davidbarth> ie, the application and the user know better how all this work, whereas a central configuration switch would end up being a long confusing list of knobs
<davidbarth> look at the growl system preferences on OS X
<sebas> Not quite getting it but I'll be back in some minutes ...
<davidbarth> ok, i will take a look at the pointers you sent
<davidbarth> i have to go too (meeting)
<davidbarth> but i'd like to bring this discussion to the xdg-list too, as a first effort to now standardize the galago (*not* FD.o ;) approach and the KDE approach
<davidbarth> first acknowledging the differences for processing actions (ie, different daemons have different capabilities)
<davidbarth> and then trying to work on the underlying theory
<davidbarth> anyway, that was an interesting discussion
<davidbarth> sebas: thanks
<rgreening> Tonio_: yo
<rgreening> Tonio_: is k3b ready yet and/or packaged?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I patched a bit bot growisofs support, you can find it on my ppa
<rgreening> Tonio_: cool. I'll try it out.
<rgreening> Tonio_: bt, kpackagekit 0.4 is nice. THe new Find options rock.
<rgreening> we need to get that in
<rgreening> Also, we need to add a dep on kpackagekit for newer packagekit 0.3.14 0ubuntu3 iirc
<Tonio_> rgreening: yup
<rgreening> Tonio_: Build-Depends: needs libpackagekit-qt-dev (>= 0.3.14-0ubuntu3~ppa1) and Depends: needs packagekit (>= 0.3.14-0ubuntu3~ppa1)
<rgreening> Tonio_: Build-Depends: needs libpackagekit-qt-dev (>= 0.3.14-0ubuntu3) and Depends: needs packagekit (>= 0.3.14-0ubuntu3)
<rgreening> actually.... ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: I prefer to add the good deps once packagekit is in the archives
<Tonio_> rgreening: that's the reason I didn't add them yet
<rgreening> as it stands, the current kpackagekit does not install packagekit and is non-function without it.
<sebas> davidbarth: I'll add some content to the techbase draft shortly, it's at http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/NewSystemTray
<Tonio_> sebas: hey ! long time no see !
<sebas> hey Tonio_ :>
<Tonio_> sebas: since you're there, I have a little question about the networkmanager plasmoid
<Riddell> Tonio_: ooh, k3b is doing something
<Tonio_> sebas: most of the clickable options in the connections details are not clickable right now (system connection, vpn options etc...)
<Tonio_> sebas: is that wanted purpose ?
<davidbarth> sebas: k
<Tonio_> Riddell: great to ear my patches do work, hehe :)
<sebas> Tonio_: yeah, need to work on that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing them wasn't easy, especially since my C++ sucks, and k3b codebase is hudge... :)
<sebas> networkmanager is a bit fishy and hard to grok, and everything is totally dynamic, so hard to test
<Tonio_> sebas: yup
<Tonio_> sebas: I posted a couple of messages on the ML to describe my issues, but none receive any response yet :(
<sebas> Which list?
<Tonio_> sebas:
<Tonio_> kde-networkmanager@kde.org
<sebas> Ah, maybe I should subscribe to that list, I didn't know it existed :D
<Tonio_> sebas: will asked me to post there when I sent him a couple of patches
<kwwii> sebas: still learning about this kde stuff, eh?
<Tonio_> sebas: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2009-February/thread.html
<Tonio_> sebas: also, about networkstatus, the issue seems to be on kdepim side, since kopete seems to handle this correctly
 * Tonio_ crosses his finger for Riddell's dvd burning attempt to reach the end...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it seems to have frozen right at the end
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum....
<sebas> Tonio_: I'm sure we'll make the networkstatus working :)
<Tonio_> I need to buy some rewritable dvds to perform tests...
<sebas> brb
<Tonio_> sebas: afaics it does, kopete reacts dynamically with the plasmoid connection status
<Riddell> Tonio_: I had to kill it :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I only had one dvd, and without the ringbuffer stuff it worked...
<sebas> kwwii: definitely :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is probably an issue with the buffer closing at some points...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get that fixed, and will discuss the issue with trueg
<Tonio_> Riddell: It's probably easy to fix for him
<Tonio_> Riddell: cd burning stuff is globaly working, and for what I've seen, the dvd codebase is mostly the same than the kde3 one
<Tonio_> Riddell: the good and final fix is probably a matter of a couple of lines to patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, as we discussed the file sharing during the uds...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kde samba component is still going the very old smb.conf way
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked at what gnome does, and they have a very simple "net usershare" implementation, that makes it possible to create shares without admin permissions
<Tonio_> Riddell: coding something equivalent for kde should be very simple I guess...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get something done later, or engage one of the kubuntu devs for this :)
<Tonio_> maybe a _stefans_ would be interested...
<Riddell> right, it wouldn't be too hard, that's why it frustrates me so much
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea would be to fork the existing compopent and remove everything that is not needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: if only I was a coder.... :)
<Tonio_> when I see the efforts to port the current component.... it would have been much easier to clone the gnome one and doing the userspace file sharing...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: do you remember what the solution to your middle-click paste problems in konq were?
<rgreening> yes. you have to disable konqueror gestures
<JontheEchidna> so it's just a config problem, right?
<DreadKnight> how come i can't find kpackagekit anymore in the repo on my dad's laptop?
<rgreening> yes.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: are gestures on by default?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:ewg-TOSaPY4J:www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtousershares.html+kde+%22net+usershare%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5&client=opera
<rgreening> so, kubuntu-default-settings should be able to be updated JontheEchidna
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it appears so. it happened on a fresh install for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: here you can see the nautilus thing.... very, very simple
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it's part of input actions in system settings
<JontheEchidna> khotkeys, lovely
<rgreening> lol
<mofux> hi
<mofux> i know this might be not the best place for a feature request... but is there any change to backport the new oxygen windec buttons to 4.2 ?
<mofux> i asked the oxygen devs to include them in 4.2.1 but they see it more as a new feature unfortunately
<mofux> ^change = chance
<mofux> those new windec buttons arrived in svn just a few days after 4.2.0 was tagged
 * seele is back.. for 15 minutes
<nixternal> vorian: you ready?
<vorian> nixternal: YES!
<vorian> although i'm quite nervous
<Tm_T> vorian: don't worry, you can kick to his groins
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> you shouldn't be, this is just to approve you to move on to the TB...now that is when you should get nervouse :p
 * Tm_T has no idea what you are doing
<vorian> oh great, i'll be puking for sure then :)
<nixternal> nah, you shouldn't worry...I don't see anything that would hold you back
<vorian> \m/
<nixternal> \o/   (o)   (o(    /o\   - It's fun to do the "Y! M! C! A!"
<nixternal> kind of hard to do that in ascii
<vorian> haha
<yao_ziyuan> regarding qtcurve and openoffice.org3,
<yao_ziyuan> the cause for ooo3 to reset the current kde4 style back to Oxygen has been found.
<yao_ziyuan> ooo3 finds the current kde3 style to be qtcurve which is also the default kde3 style so it sets the "current kde style" to empty
<yao_ziyuan> it believes it saves the current kde3 style but it's actually the current kde4 style
<yao_ziyuan> so the current kde4 style is reset to empty, which means Oxygen
<yao_ziyuan> the solution is to edit all the system-wide "kdeglobals" files and add: [General] widgetStyle = qtcurve
<yao_ziyuan> this sets the DEFAULT kde4 style to qtcurve, so ooo3 will always resets the current kde4 style to qtcurve
<Tonio_> looks like I was offline, if not sorry for the double message...
<Tonio_> Am I the only one who got a few glinches and graphical artefacts since we pushed qt4.5 ?
<Quintasan> Hmm, can anyone of you drag a folder to Trash applet?
<Quintasan> It says, the protocol trash is not capable of creating folders
<Tonio_> Riddell: as we are in freeze, I'm trying to play with kde file sharing....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's a matter of 4 files (and small ones...) to patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sure there is something we can do, looking at nautilus-share code.... it's really simple to do
<Tonio_> anyone interested to help ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: sure...
<Tonio_> rgreening: oki, so here is the plan... maybe we should go in private do discuss in calm :)
<rgreening> sure
<ScottK> vorian: Just read the meeting backlog.  Looks good.  Congrats.
<seele> yay.. dolphin is getting usability testing
 * seele is excited
<Quintasan> hmm, I wonder why my pendrive is sooo slow, It's supposed to be usb 2.0 but the write speed is ~900 kb/s :/
<DreadKnight> seele: it's damn annoying when hidding the menu bar to get the "show menubar" option in right-click menu, first thing
<seele> DreadKnight: i didn't quite parse that
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kdeedu in intrepid-backports.  It cleans up another set of pakcage install conflicts.
<vorian> thanks ScottK
<DreadKnight> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/Eb9sWJ.html
<DreadKnight> that's just playing horrible
<DreadKnight> plain*
<DreadKnight> seele: and e recommend to have the panels like i'm using, only on one side; takes way less space :P
<DreadKnight> i*
<ScottK> The panels are one of the reasons I don't use Dolphin.  It seems to me like they take up a huge amount of space I've got better use for.
<DreadKnight> you can resize them and such
<ScottK> I still don't see what it has over Konqueror as a file manager.
<DreadKnight> nautilus has it's sucky issues as well :P
<DreadKnight> konqueror as a "do it all" sucks imo; used to like the idea a long time ago, but it even sucks as a webbrowser atm
<seele> DreadKnight: ah yes.. i remember that being discussed a while ago but people didnt want to remove the option because they wanted to be able to do kiosk mode
<seele> i actually like the way microsoft office 2007 does it by hiding it in the menubar
<DreadKnight> it feels too bloated konqueror trying to do everything, no wonder my apple succeeds with mac os x... that finder is damn simple.. even has category for applications as far as i know
<DreadKnight> bloated like kopete.... = phail; instead of focusing on one thing and do it right
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: for me Konqueror and Kopete are best choices in every platform, including MS Windows
<DreadKnight> i think they are the most fugly apps in kde, dragging it down
<DreadKnight> and i'm speaking in terms of usability etc.. what would be best for the average user
<DreadKnight> people who don't even know about this channel :D
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: weird, my wife who I could consider an average, is hating the times when she cannot use Kopete
<DreadKnight> firefox = better brand, easier to get and install as well as customize = better.
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: for me Firefox is not easier to customize
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: or, tell me how you customize keyboard shortcuts?
<DreadKnight> kopete  doesn't even has a first time wizard, the default emoticons used in kubuntu are damn fugly.. has a lot of bugs.. and the chat window is a mess
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: Kopete does have first time wizard, to get your first account added
<DreadKnight> i don't customize keyboard shortcuts, just learn default ones, and btw, non geeks usually don't even use hotkeys.
<DreadKnight> Tm_T: strange, don't recall any wizard in ages
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: you generalise hard, with no real sources, son (:
<DreadKnight> and the account manager is rather non intuitive placed compared to pidgin... it's in settings... a bit obscure
 * seele loves kopete
<DreadKnight> then why the heck most people posting screenies of they kde desktop have pidgin in their tray?
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: and no, I will not learn to use Firefox shortcuts, as they are bad
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: ask them
<DreadKnight> you think i'm talking crap? can't receive files over yahoo.. no avatars displayed (fixed in trunk now) and so on
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/bTIApmv.html
<Quintasan> You'd better check this out :O
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: no, you're not talking crap, but you generalise
<DreadKnight> ctrl + L; ctrl +tab, ctrl + shift + tab, ctrl + w; those are the shortcuts i use;
<Tm_T> and generalisation without proper sources etc
<DreadKnight> proper sources?
<DreadKnight> geez
<a|wen> DreadKnight: then don't use yahoo ;)
<seele> i thought yahoo chat was out of fashion
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: I mostly live without even touching mouse, but hey, that's why I use KDE, I can do things way I want (:)
<seele> it's all about google talk/xmpp now
<DreadKnight> yahoo is damn popular in my country, number one
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: anyway, if you think in somewhere is bug, file it
<DreadKnight> Tm_T: you're a geek, don't compare yourself with average people
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: I'm not a geek, son
<Tm_T> and I don't compare
<DreadKnight> average people keep one hand on mouse and just click stuff
<DreadKnight> :3
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: but flaming here won't help things, really
<DreadKnight> i am talking usability; not sure why you people get feelings hurt so easly
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: nah, I don't feel hurt, I'm talking about usability too
<DreadKnight> most people use firefox and pidgin in kde, it's a fact
<a|wen> DreadKnight: missing avatars with particular plugins, emoticon style = usability?
<DreadKnight> all those small things add up when trying to introduce someone to linux
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: most?
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: I dare to challenge that accusation (:
<a|wen> DreadKnight: the first one is a feature; the other one is design imo
 * Tonio_ is tired of disconnections.....
<Tonio_> seele: in case you didn't got my previous message -> ping ? :)
<DreadKnight> windows users have their im apps with adds and custom emoticons, skins whatever; auditables on yahoo and imviroments; if they look at the old damn msn icons used as default in kopete they get scared.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm downloading kubuntu 8.04.2
<yao_ziyuan> will run it in vbox
<yao_ziyuan> and then compile QtCurve/KDE3
<DreadKnight> they even get scared when the dc++ client thingy looks way uglier than what they used on windoze
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: I never saw "old msn icons" in any Kopete by default
<yao_ziyuan> then my OOo 3.0.1 will have QtCurve/KDE3
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: and about dc++, I really honestly don't care about that side of computer world
<DreadKnight> you don't
<seele> Tonio_: pong
<seele> sorry i missed it
<DreadKnight> that doesn't means it's not there
<a|wen> Tm_T: agreed ... though i can't really remember the msn icons
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: I know
<Tonio_> seele: my bad connection, nevermind :)
<Tonio_> seele: I was wondering about the new kpackagekit from the ppa....
<DreadKnight> kde4 icon set in kopete = fugly icons that where used in msn long time ago
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: untrue (:
<Tonio_> seele: there is a "view in group" option that clearly separates installed from available packages
<DreadKnight> i couldn't find kpackagekit earlier today in dad's laptop
<Tonio_> seele: I was wondering if that should be enabled by defualt
<yao_ziyuan> let's make qtcurve+crystal the default for kubuntu 9.04, /me speaks shakingly
<Tonio_> seele: the thing is, you have to click on "X installed packages" to expand... and I don't like adding more clicks :)
<Tonio_> seele: but the view is better imho in terms of usability.... your opinion ?
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: no thank you (:
<seele> Tonio_: i'm going to have to install 0.4.0 and look more in to it
<Tonio_> seele: oki ;)
<seele> there were a few issues with how lists were filtered, so im not sure exactly what you mean
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/bTIApmv.html  <--- It's occuring even after deleting .kde/share/apps/amarok
<yao_ziyuan> very well...
<Tonio_> seele: I can show you when you have everything installed from the ppa
<yao_ziyuan> at least next kubuntu will have the latest qtcurve and crystal
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: that's good news
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: this "crystal" is exactly what, kwin theme?
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> theme/style/engine
<DreadKnight> son :D
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: Crystal is kwin4
<yao_ziyuan> dad :)
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: ah, it's updated to kde4 world now, nice
 * vorian notes that dekorator is also available in jaunty
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: and it fixed a bug that shows hollowed window borders
<DreadKnight> new kmess version just wipes the floor with kopete regardin im chat window and usability/polishness from what i've seen
<yao_ziyuan> dekorator doesn't have good themes
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: with 1 px thick borders I prefer that never been an issue (:
<yao_ziyuan> i notice dekorator has "Nodoka"
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: hmm, how many protocols that one has?
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: it's actually 2px
<Tm_T> has/supports
<DreadKnight> Tm_T: :P
<DreadKnight> that's a lame excuse
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: for you maybe (:
<yao_ziyuan> 3px actually
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: it's not
<DreadKnight> it's stuff that can still be implemented into kopete
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: then work for it, this is not the place for Kopete development
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: see some screenshots for yourself:
<yao_ziyuan> (08时37分44秒) yao_ziyuan: http://i43.tinypic.com/2aeumqa.png
<yao_ziyuan> (08时37分44秒) yao_ziyuan: http://i40.tinypic.com/23magbn.png
<yao_ziyuan> (08时37分44秒) yao_ziyuan: http://i41.tinypic.com/2i7075k.png
<yao_ziyuan> (08时38分36秒) yao_ziyuan: http://i43.tinypic.com/5eagdz.png
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: yes, but you know, it's opensource, you can modify it (;
<DasKreech> seele: ping a semi professional question
<DasKreech> Whats the flood of images for?
<seele> DasKreech: pong
<DasKreech> seele: Would it make sense for a notification to be intangible if the mouse was already over the spot or in the vicinity ?
<DasKreech> This is more of a "do you think" than a I'd like the research on question
<seele> DasKreech: you mean not clickable?
<DasKreech> Just that your thinking is probably more informed than most people's :)
<DasKreech> seele: yes
<seele> DasKreech: i think it would be confusing if there were inconsistencies in the state of the notification. also the intent would be hard to detect.
<DasKreech> seele: Ok I was just thinking that a moment's intangibilty is good if the mouse was in that area (actually in motion) before the notification came in
<DasKreech> So if you were clicking on something there you wouldn't have the notification jump in and intercept the click before you knew what was going on
<DasKreech> Or what the notification was even about
<DasKreech> in that case I think being intangible would be useful even if only for say 1.75 second
<DasKreech> Does that make any sense?
<DasKreech> I understand the inconsistency
<seele> DasKreech: the location of the notification isn't in a high traffic area. also, the notification could be configured to not consider clicks within the first 100ms while it appears so the user has a chance to recognize the new element
<DasKreech> I was just wondering if that Idea held any water
<DasKreech> seele: You don't know that
<DasKreech> In KDE4 I can put my notifications anywhere
<seele> DasKreech: i dont care about the customizations, i care about the defaults
<DasKreech> seele: Well yes this would be a customization
<DasKreech> seele: as you say the user would say I'd like the notification untouchable for x period if it's likely to be a misclick
<DasKreech> Though I suppose you are right and not having a prerequisite may be nicer
<DasKreech> So it's consistent at least
<ScottK> It just occurs to me it'd be nice to have some Alpha 5 release notes.
<davmor2> ScottK: D'oh
<LaserJock> has there been any one person looking after the new NM plasmoid?
<seele> i think sebas or wstepheson
<seele> i forget which one
<DasKreech> sebas
<maco> LaserJock: having any trouble with it? other than that thing where if you have too many APs visible they run outside their box?
<LaserJock> maco: yeah, I can't connect to anything
<LaserJock> wired or wireless
<maco> O_o
<davmor2> Riddell: you about still?
<jussi01> sebas: is doing prettyness and wstephenson funtionality iirc
<LaserJock> maco: static IPs seem buggered on the hostmask thing again
<maco> yuck
<LaserJock> maco: I don't know why I can't connect to the wireless, it just doesn't connect and doesn't give any reasons why
<maco> im not using network manager because...well i told you. if i connect using NM, i cant launch any applications
<maco> can you do it with wireless tools?
<LaserJock> maco: what do you mean?
<maco> ifup?
<maco> or iwconfig
<maco> (just to rule out lower level things)
<LaserJock> maco: I don't know how to use iwconfig and the CLI wifi tools
<LaserJock> maco: for eth0, yeah /etc/network/interfaces works fine
<maco> is there enryption involved?
<LaserJock> yep
<maco> ok
<maco> wep or wpa?
<LaserJock> wpa
<maco> ok PM
<davmor2> Guys you know the bluetooth app/plasmoid in Kubuntu should it automatically switch off if you remove the dongle?
<DreadKnight> vlc is in 2 windows again... and custom hotkeys settings not really working
<DreadKnight> can't make it one window
<DreadKnight> screen saves still showing up even if it's disabled...
<Tonio_> davmor2: the icon should dissapear, indeed
<Tonio_> davmor2: won't work for you ?
<davmor2> Tonio_: Didn't disappear until I hit quit.
<Tonio_> weird....
<Tonio_> davmor2: can that be reproduced ?
<davmor2> Tonio_: pass I only wanted to see if my dongle would work in Kubuntu which it doesn't massive bluetooth bug
<davmor2> I'm now installing something else
<Tonio_> k
<davmor2> Tonio_: I can try again Monday maybe :)
<Tonio_> that would be nice :)
<davmor2> np's :)
<Tonio_> I don't have a dongle myself to test.... I have a bluetooth chip in...
<neversfelde> Tonio_: dissappearing of the bluetooth icon works for me in jaunty. If that is, what needed testing :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: glad to read this :)
<neversfelde> even filetransfer was successfull on an intrepid system of a friend of mine. I was impressed :)
<davmor2> neversfelde: ah you have a dongle that works :)
<neversfelde> davmor2: two
<neversfelde> better three
<davmor2> I got an msi one works perfectly with anything pre intrepid beta
<neversfelde> davmor2: mhh and you are using kdebluetooth 0.3 now?
<davmor2> neversfelde: what ever is in jaunty today
<davmor2> if it's based on bluez0.4.0 I think, it's screwed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/268502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268502 in linux "Bluetooth doesn't work (hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout)" [Medium,In progress]
<neversfelde> ah ok, no such problem here. I will ask our kubuntu users for some more testing, we have a thread in forum.kubuntu-de.org about that
<seele> Tonio_: do i need jaunty to try your kpackagekit ppa stuff?
<Tonio_> seele: I think yes :)
<Tonio_> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> seele: the packagekit package is jaunty only, indeed...
<seele> Tonio_: not a problem, just needed to know if i should fire up virtualbox
<Tonio_> seele: hehe oki :)
<nookie^> hi! i have just installed jaunty in vmware but for some reason everytime it's booted the panel is gone
<nookie^> is there anywhere a way to recover it?
<ScottK> Which -dbg do I need for Konqueror tracebacks?
<DreadKnight> nookie^: delete .kde folder.... happened to dad as well today... panels got messed up really bad
<DreadKnight> nookie^: and reset it or something
<DreadKnight> i'm outta here for now
<ScottK> Anyone want to leap up and whip out some release notes for Alpha 5 in the next hour?
<dtchen> can you give me a template and significant changes?
<maco> "stuff's still broken. sound is REALLY broken. the end"
<maco> ?
<dtchen> sound is not broken on kubuntu...
<dtchen> remember kubuntu doesn't seed pulseaudio
<maco> dtchen: i know, but dont they share release notes?
<dtchen> to some extent i'm sure
<dtchen> i doubt kde 4.2 being in would be an ubuntu release note
<maco> i thought there was just one wiki page that says "here's the alpha 5 release notes"
<dtchen> steve's question in u-devel addressed kubuntu specifically
<maco> dtchen: i didnt see that, sorry
<ScottK> I took the Alpha 4 notes and started updating them.
<ScottK> Kubuntu generally does it's own to augment the Ubuntu tech overview.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha5Kubuntu if anyone wants to take over.
<dtchen> ScottK: 9.04 will ship with a KDE 4.2 base, correct?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That's the wrong URL.  Let me move the page
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha5/Kubuntu is the right one
<ScottK> dtchen: We have 4.2.0 now, will go to 4.2.1 shortly, and may get 4.2.2 before release.
<davmor2> ScottK: new and improved Everything, could you be any more vague :D
<ScottK> davmor2: I could, but that would take more time than I have.
<maco> lol
<ScottK> dtchen: let me know when you're done with your editing and I'll move the update over to the new url.
<ScottK> I'm assuming your editing since you had an edit lock on the page.
<neversfelde> When will Alpha 5 be release?
<neversfelde> +d
<ScottK> When it's ready.
 * ScottK notes http://elcuco2.blogspot.com/2009/02/qdevelop-027-is-out.html
<neversfelde> ok, if it's not ready tomorrow, I probably can put some bad german english in that article :)
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> genlish
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<dtchen> ScottK: i'm editing JauntyJackalope/Alpha5/Kubuntu, though
<ScottK> dtchen: Great.  That's the one we want done.  Thanks.
<dtchen> ScottK: are the knetworkmanager and plasmoid-n-m issues still relevant?
<ScottK> Yes.  We still (AFAIK) have both.
<ScottK> Except it's plasma-widget-n-m now.
<ScottK> We renamed to plasma-widget-foo at upstream's request.
<ScottK> It has also been updated, so it should work better.
<dtchen> ScottK: ok, but i don't know what that means regarding wireless connectivity not working, etc.
<dtchen> ScottK: i.e., that blurb was in the Alpha 4 release notes
<dtchen> ScottK: please look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<dtchen> i've removed the udev<->encrypted LVM note, because that was resolved
<dtchen> (please note that i didn't add anything; i'm squashing alsa issues ATM)
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> dtchen: Thanks.  Looking.
<codecyphix> does alpha5 support ati drivers yet?
<ScottK> Anyone here who's wiki-foo is sufficient to fix the images?
<jussi01> hrm, my restart and log out buttons have disappeared....
<Riddell> you're trapped
<Riddell> ScottK: I've never worked out images in that wiki.  nixternal always fixed them
<ScottK> And claydoh did the last ones.
<ScottK> He's not around.
<yao_ziyuan> o no, i downloaded ubutnu 8.04.2
<yao_ziyuan> not kubuntu
<neversfelde> whats introduced with alpha 5?
<ScottK> Mostly continued improvements of what we had before.
<ScottK> Quassel is a final release now.
<ScottK> The Marble Python bindings are pretty cool if you enjoy such things.
<neversfelde> I have added Qt 4.5 rc1, but I do not have more infos about that
<neversfelde> If it's totally wrong, delte it :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: shtylman's ubiquity changes
<neversfelde> it is WIP in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<neversfelde> is everything done?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm preparing a vbox virtual macine that can compile kde3 styles
<seele> anything not done is probably jaunty+1
<yao_ziyuan> currently i'm installing a ubuntu 8.04.2 which i mistakenly downloaded
<Riddell> neversfelde: no but a good amount has been merged in, I'll do some screenshots
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, I added a passage about that and will have some time tomorrow, so I can improve it
<neversfelde> but you should have a look at it before release, my latin is better than my english ;)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ubiquity-alpha5.png
<shtylman> neversfelde: actuall items 1, 2, 5 and 6 are done
<neversfelde> k
<shtylman> *actually
<shtylman> I just have some fixes and tweaks left
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-27
<neversfelde> anybody knoq how moinmoin handles picture size?
<Riddell> neversfelde: asking on #ubuntu-doc but nobody talking
<neversfelde> Riddell: I will improve it tommorow, if Alpha 5 is not released before the evening. In the meantime I added choqoK 0.4 and try to remember what was new after Alpha 4
<neversfelde> and of course I should go to bed. n8
<Riddell> thanks neversfelde
<yao_ziyuan> can i compile a kde3 app in gnome?
<yao_ziyuan> e.g. cmake
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Your kdeedu fixes are in backports and I'm getting ready to upload to Jaunty as soon as the Alpha freeze is lifted.
<yao_ziyuan> what is kwin-crystal and kde4-style-qtcurve's versions in jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Ok. Thanks for the update.
<JontheEchidna> yao_ziyuan: crystal is at 2.0.1
<yao_ziyuan> should be 2.0.3
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: Do you know about rmadison?
<yao_ziyuan> qtcurve should be 0.61.3
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK: no
<txwikinger> Is there still time to get the user management package into Kubuntu?
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: It's a script from the devscripts package.
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK: then what?
<ScottK> txwikinger: You'd need to get an FFe from Riddell, so up to him.
<txwikinger> like is there a realistic chance to get a FFe
<txwikinger> ScottK ok
<txwikinger> I will talk to him
<Riddell> txwikinger: we can get it into universe I'm sure, if it works better than the current stuff a feature freeze exception is pretty likely
<txwikinger> Hi Riddell
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: If you install devscripts then you can type rmadison kwin-crystal and it will give you the version of that package in all supported Ubuntu releases.
<txwikinger> Thanks.. I got it working fairly well
<yao_ziyuan> ..
<txwikinger> Some things are still a little odd, but better than nothing I would think
<yao_ziyuan> very geeky
<ScottK> txwikinger: We don't have 'nothing' currently, so the question is, is it better?
<yao_ziyuan> there are only 2 cross-DE widget styles as far as i know
<yao_ziyuan> BlueCurve (by RedHat) and QtCurve
<yao_ziyuan> these are both documented on wikipedia
<txwikinger> ScottK.. what do we have at the moment?
<ScottK> We have KUser.
<txwikinger> Ah... haven't seen that for a long time :D
<txwikinger> Is there a bug in KCM that if you require root it opens a new window?
<JontheEchidna> depends on your definition of bug :P
<JontheEchidna> if we didn't launch the module in a kcmshell as root the kcm would be useless
<ScottK> KUser isn't integrated into systemsettings here.
<JontheEchidna> Nor here
<txwikinger> Well.. if I take the require-root out of the desktop file the window stays in the systemsetting frame
<txwikinger> if I put it back in, it is outside
<txwikinger> Was Kuser ever integrated in systemsettings?
<txwikinger> Well... not sure about better... probably pretty much the same as KUser, just that it can be started from systemsetting
<JontheEchidna> Currently expected behavior is that root-requiring kcms are launched in their own kcmshell through kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> eventually it'd be nice to get policykit integration so that we don't have to keep that hack around
<txwikinger> ah ok
<txwikinger> just wondered if I do something wrong
 * txwikinger thinks he needs to hack umbrello a bit
<Riddell> mm, yes please
<seele> you have a thing for umbrello, huh?
<txwikinger> I really like using it for factoring
<Riddell> seele: I do maintain it in theory
<txwikinger> Riddell: How about support to use an editor of choice for the method bodies :D
 * txwikinger is addicted to syntax highlighting
<Riddell> well for actual coding you're better off with an IDE
 * seele likes visio for it's drawing primitives, not semantics
<txwikinger> Well.. I am currently coding with umbrello.. works quite well
<ScottK> Is there a way to get the battery to be smaller than the full height of the taskbar?
<Riddell> txwikinger: I'm surprised it's stable enough
<Riddell> ScottK: don't believe so
<shtylman> ScottK: nope
<txwikinger> Riddell: It is not
<txwikinger> I save after every change
<txwikinger> and it every now and then loses my php contructors
<shtylman> can I delete a bazaar branch remotely?
 * ScottK would definitely use plasma-widget-battery-small.
<shtylman> without using launchpad?
<Riddell> shtylman: don't think so
<shtylman> darn
<shtylman> im evaluating the feature differences b/t git and bzr and that came up
<Riddell> shtylman: ask in #bzr to be sure
<shtylman> Riddell: will do
<JontheEchidna> Do we ship a lastfm plasmoid?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't know of one
 * JontheEchidna goes for the invalid button
<JontheEchidna> oh, we do it seems
<Riddell> where?
 * txwikinger does not like wildcard imports in python
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-lastmoid
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: me either :(
<JontheEchidna> the inheritance is just confusing
 * txwikinger is not sure if he is happy to travel to Italy next month
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Oh, did I ever tell you the results of compressing kdebase-workspace with lzma?
<JontheEchidna> We get ~5 MB
<JontheEchidna> If kdelibs follows the pattern we could probably get 4MB saved with lzma there
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nice
<Riddell> txwikinger: why not?  what's that for?
<JontheEchidna> should we discuss this at the next meeting?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if it works we should just go for it
<txwikinger> Well... jetlag, travel time
<JontheEchidna> We should make sure that the saved space is worth the increased build time and unpacking time
<txwikinger> It is or a conference called Interedition
<JontheEchidna> I wasn't able to notice it though, so I think we should go for it
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Alpha-5 released! | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> plus it really helps cut down on the -dbg package sizes too
<ScottK> Now quick, quick, everyone upload and break something.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> In that case, /me goes off to add lzma compression to kdelibs and -workspace in bzr
<JontheEchidna> irt jr's comment
<txwikinger> upload or download?
<yao_ziyuan> finally making qtcurve/kde3!
<yao_ziyuan> then i should copy the folder to the host machine and run sudo make install?
<JontheEchidna> The todo looks nice and green...
<yao_ziyuan> is there something like nopaste, tinypic but that can let me upload small binaries?
<yao_ziyuan> i made a qtcurve-kde3.deb in the virtual machine and copied it to the host (kubuntu 8.10/kde4.2) and installed successfully
<yao_ziyuan> now my OOo 3.0.1 uses the latest qtcurve now
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.2 for KDE3: http://filebin.ca/mtyntc/qtcurve-kde3_0.61.2-0_i386.deb
<ScottK> So we've got the feedback page off the release notes.  Does anyone actually look at that or is it pure catharsis for the end user?
<seele> oh my, the frantic emails are starting to come in now
<JontheEchidna> I read it, not that the fact that I read it matters that much
<seele> (midnight is a deadline for a major homework)
<shtylman> ScottK: ive never looked at it...
<shtylman> ScottK: what we really need is an easier way to give feedback from within the distro
<ScottK> It does occur to me that someone ought to.
<Riddell> feedback pages comes straight to my inbox
<Riddell> as does any other page with Kubuntu in its name
<shtylman> Riddell: ahh
<claydoh> I think wikis still intimidate some folks (assuming they look)
<ScottK> OK.  Good.  I've never looked at one before, so I was really hoping someone was.
<ScottK> Now he shows up.
<ScottK> claydoh: We took a stab at release notes.  Please pretty them up.
<claydoh> aw, man, I was avoiding work :)
<claydoh> not really, family issues.. rather be working
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: We have libical backported to intrepid, yes?
 * JontheEchidna is doing further cleaning of kubuntu-experimental
<ScottK> No
<JontheEchidna> Apparently kdepim is pretty sucky with old versions of libical
<ScottK> You can delete kdeedu and cdbs in about 10 minutes.
<claydoh> wow is it me or is that ubiquity map weird? though it was a corrupted image at first till
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.3 for GTK2: http://filebin.ca/edzvp/qtcurve-gtk2_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve 0.61.3 for KDE4: http://filebin.ca/foptmu/qtcurve-kde4_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There's a bunch of Gnome stuff and such that'd need to be tested before we backported libical.
<yao_ziyuan> DISCLAIMER: i uploaded these binaries from within china to filebin.ca via an insecure connection. use them at your own risk...
<JontheEchidna> Meh.
<ScottK> And they are unsigned, so it's insanity.  Don't do it.
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: It's very good of you to disclose that.
 * JontheEchidna reboots to switch mice
<shtylman> ...
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, they found another usb mouse
<yao_ziyuan1> Correction: QtCurve 0.61.3 for GTK2: http://filebin.ca/vdnwqc/qtcurve-gtk2_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan1> but i strongly recommend you guys to test drive these 3 debs in a virtual machine
<JontheEchidna> O.o http://www.google.com/search?q=supported+architectures+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<shtylman> bahahaha
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: did you read the release type?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shtylman> I really hope we get to that
<shtylman> and use that name
<JontheEchidna> lmao: "Kubuntu was also marketed towards Moral Kombat players who are unable to use an applications that starts with 'c'."
<shtylman> hahaha
<nixternal> hola
<JontheEchidna> "Given the quirky nature of X, GNOME and many OpenGL drivers, this resulted in severe epileptic seizures in some lusers due to a deluge of error messages splashing onto the screen at higher than refresh rate. "
<shtylman> lol
<JontheEchidna> Kinky Kangaroo > Karmic Koala
<shtylman> oh indeed
<shtylman> "nternet Explorer 6, the default web browser in Ubuntu (Courtesy of Microsoft)."
<JontheEchidna> haha
<shtylman> hahaha "work safe wallpapers"
<nixternal> hey, kinky kangaroo was mine...I dubbed it during edgy eft :p
<shtylman> god...I remember that whole bag of worms
<nixternal> or maybe dapper
<nixternal> i just saw a presentation template that used the naked wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Gnome_desktop.png
<shtylman> hahahah
<rgreening> I cant wait for Milky Maidens :)
 * rgreening hides
<shtylman> my roommate used to call it hardy heroin :)
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> are we going to release final version with anything newer than kde 4.2.1?
<rgreening> not sure. itll be tight for 4.2.2
<vorian> nixternal: we could possibly, 4.2.2 is due out April 1st
<JontheEchidna> tagged or out?
<vorian> out the door
<JontheEchidna> kewl
<vorian> tag is March 25th
<vorian> so, march 27th :P
<shtylman> what is in store for 4.2.2?
<vorian> MOAR bug fixes
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> well...yes...
<shtylman> any new features?
<shtylman> prettification?
<vorian> silly shtylman, new features are for kids
<dtchen> of course. plasmoid-widget-network-manager will be replaced with plasmoid-widget-dancing-nixternal
<JontheEchidna> hahaha
<vorian> \o/
<shtylman> vorian: wow....just....wow
<vorian> ~order cookies for shtylman
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to shtylman.
<maco> there's a kubotu?
<maco> or is someone having fun with /nick?
<vorian> ~order a cookie for maco
 * kubotu slides a cookie down the bar to maco
<claydoh> how is this:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha5/Kubuntu
 * JontheEchidna expounds on the wonders of Qt 4.5
<JontheEchidna> and on the risks
<vorian> claydoh: looks great
<yao_ziyuan1> i miss kubuntu/kde3's kicker background very much. hope a kde4 plasma theme can revive it.
<Shafqat> was alpha 5 released more than 16 hours ago?
<Shafqat> because thats when i updated my jaunty
 * ScottK regrets having read the backscroll and goes to scrub his eyes.
<ScottK> ... grumbles at dtchen for invoking unpleasant imagry.
<shtylman> is trackpad scrolling broken for anyone else in jaunty?
<maco> shtylman: yeah...
<maco> lemme find the bug #
<shtylman> maco: ok...good its not just me...
<maco> shtylman: i believe its part of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/320639
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320639 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "Touchpad movement problems in 0.99.3" [High,Confirmed]
<maco> a lot broke and various symptoms have been being fixed slowly
<shtylman> weird...seems to be no clear indication of what is going on...
<maco> that update introduced a bunch of regressions for a bunch of touchpads...not necessarily the same regression on every touchpad though
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> well, hopefully it will be straigtened out...
<shtylman> im quite surprised something so major broke..
<maco> the annoying thing where the left click was acting as middle click is, thankfully, fixed
<shtylman> damn...luckily I avoided that
<dtchen> it's linux vs. hal/devicekit
<dtchen> don't be surprised; a lot more stuff is going to go haywire
<dtchen> YES, including sound
<dtchen> [but not for Kubuntu]
<shtylman> is one replacing parts of another? or integration problems?
<dtchen> both
<shtylman> goodie
<yao_ziyuan1> when my kubuntu 8.10 exits from a full screen mode,
<yao_ziyuan1> it will first display my current gnome wallpaper for a second
<yao_ziyuan1> also, my ksysguard shows 'gnome-screensaver' running. is it normal?
 * ScottK doesn't consider it normal to have that stuff even installed.
<yao_ziyuan1> i have both gnome and kde4 desktops
<yao_ziyuan1> also: gconfd-2
<yao_ziyuan1> i will see if this also happens in my kubuntu 8.04.2 virtual machine which is initially ubuntu but then with kubuntu-desktop installed
<yao_ziyuan1> it also has gconfd-2, but no gnome-screensaver
<yao_ziyuan1> it seems to be here:
<yao_ziyuan1> yaoziyuan@yaoziyuan-desktop:~$ ls /etc/pam.d
<yao_ziyuan1> atd   chsh            common-auth      common-session  cups  gdm            gnome-screensaver  kdm     kscreensaver  other   polkit  samba  sudo
<yao_ziyuan1> chfn  common-account  common-password  cron            cvs   gdm-autologin  kcheckpass         kdm-np  login         passwd  ppp     su
<yao_ziyuan1> ok. gnome-screensaver is brought up by gnome-settings-daemon
<animesh> can anyone tell me that i have kde-3.5.5 installed on ubuntu distro and want to uninstall it what to do??
<maco> er....what?
<maco> do you want to go to a newer version of kde?
<maco> or do you want to go gnome-only?
<animesh> ye a newer version of kde
<maco> what version of kubuntu? 7.10?
<maco> if you upgrade to 8.04 you can get 3.5.9 or kde 4
<animesh> i have already ubuntu 8.04 installed and i used 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it installed 3.5.5 by default,
<a|wen-> how do you see it is 3.5.5?
<animesh> kde-config -v
<maco> ah ok
<maco> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<a|wen-> maco: it should be 3.5.10 in hardy
<maco> a|wen-: maybe not updated?
<maco> or just incorrect version string
<a|wen-> animesh: do you want kde3 or kde4 (on hardy only kde3 is fully supported)?
<maco> dpkg -l kdebase-bin
<maco> to find the version
<a|wen-> animesh: if you want kde3 then stick to hardy ... if you want kde4 upgrading to intrepid will be my recommendation
<animesh>  ii  kdebase-bin    4:3.5.10-0ubun core binaries for the KDE base module ||/ Name           Version        Description
<maco> yeah its 3.5.10, not 3.5.5
<a|wen-> everything is as it should be then
<animesh> please tell me one thing that hardy does n't supports kde4
<animesh> or supports
<maco> animesh: its just that not all of the stuff was converted to kde4 yet for hardy
<maco> like kmail is still only kde3
<maco> you can, of course, use it anyway
<cumulus007> Is it possible to translate release announcements?
<Riddell> cumulus007: it's possible but we're not really set up for it
<cumulus007> Riddell: why not
<Riddell> cumulus007: well we write them on a wiki at the last minute, wiki isn't great for translations and there's no preparation time
<Riddell> and our website isn't set up for translations either as far as I know
<Riddell> cumulus007: which release announcement were you thinking of?
<cumulus007> Riddell: Alpha's, final releases
<cumulus007> Riddell: Since Ubuntu attempts to get in touch with as much people as possible, I think release announcements should habe the options to tranlsate them
<Riddell> cumulus007: right I'm not saying it wouldn't be good, I just can't think of an easy way to do it
<Riddell> cumulus007: hang around on the channel around release time and we'll ping you as we write it would be the only thing I can think of
<cumulus007> okay
<cumulus007> will set it on autojoin :-)
<Hobbsee> yeowch.  have some upgrades for kde4 and jaunty...
<Riddell> got to keep up to date
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> this was last updated sometime before feb 12
<Hobbsee> er, feb 10
<gnomefreak> what flag is used with update-manager-kde to upgrade to devel release?
<gnomefreak> seems -d is not a good flag and i dont see man or --help info for it
<Hobbsee> blargh, akregator
<Hobbsee> why does it not put the next article into focus, after you hit delete on the previous article?
 * seele yawns
<seele> i've been noticing more and more quassel users lately.. i dunno if i'm just recognizing them or if there are a lot of kubuntu users or if there are just a lot more of them now :)
<cbr> i wonder why does qt4's listview stuff lag so hard on my laptop
<cbr> scrolling lags heavily in dolphin, amarok2 etc
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> Riddell: The good news is I backported all the Universe plasmoids to solve the libplasma2/3 problems for people using KDE 4.2 on Intrepid.  The bad news is most of them need New'ing.  Since I uploaded them I shouldn't New them, so over to you ....
<Riddell> super, let me look
<rickspencer3> all my meetings for today got cancelled ... I might get a lot done today :)
<rickspencer3> sebas: Riddell: next Wednesday at 1800UTC? Is that too late?
<Riddell> fine with me
<rickspencer3> hey guyses: I'm going to install Kubuntu alpha 5 on my desktop this weekend ...
<rickspencer3> anything I should know?
<rgreening> there are some release notes....
<rgreening> let me get the link....
<rgreening> rickspencer3: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<rgreening> rickspencer3: have a look at the known issues near the bottom of the page...
<rickspencer3> thanks rgreening
<rickspencer3> I did see that
<rgreening> other than that. nope. you should be good to go rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I'm looking forward to trying Quassel
<rgreening> rickspencer3: KDE 4.2.1 will be uploaded in the next week. So, some KDE 4.2.0 issues that remain, may well get resolved.
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rgreening> rickspencer3: when I first tried quallsel, I hated it. Not I really like it.
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> what happened?
<rgreening> I was a konversation user.... quassel was just different.
<rgreening> however, seele has helped make this really usable.
<jussi01> :D
<Sime> Riddell: thanks for the wad of stickers.
<rgreening> lots of changes requested by the quassel team and they made them for us.
 * rgreening is still waiting for stickers. must be carrier pidgeon to get to Newfoundland :)
<Sime> rgreening: now, once you see how many stickers there are, you will understand why the pidgeons are taking so long. ;-)
<rgreening> lol
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm having random system hangs
<cumulus007> on Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 5
<rgreening> cumulus007: what video card?
<cumulus007> rgreening: nvidia geforce 9400 GT
<rgreening> are you using the nvidia driver or the open source one?
<cumulus007> nvidia 180.29
<rgreening> ok
<cumulus007> nvidia one
<rgreening> anything show up in .xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg?
<cumulus007> dmesg says nothing about it
<rgreening> cumulus007: can you try the vesa driver and see if the problem goes away? Just want to see if it's the vid driver interaction with xserver 1.6
<cumulus007> rgreening: will try that some time, I'm too lazy to do that now :P
<rgreening> ok, next random freeze then would be a good time :)
<cumulus007> yep
<cumulus007> .xsession-errors is huge, but I can't find anything special
<apachelogger> hola
<smarter_> heya apachelogger
<Tonio_> hi apachelogger
<Tonio_> rgreening: hve you seen glatzor online those days ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdelibs and kdebase-workspace got lzma'd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: already?
<JontheEchidna> well, they're going to be next upload
<apachelogger> sweet
<JontheEchidna> we save ~5 MB for kdebase
<JontheEchidna> -workspace
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately the huge wallpaper package barely got smaller at all
<apachelogger> that is for all workspace packages, right?
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> total saved for all workspace packages
<apachelogger> stupid wallpapers
<JontheEchidna> yeah :/
<JontheEchidna> the -bin file dropped from 4 MB to 2 MB though
<apachelogger> neato
<JontheEchidna> s/file/package/g
<apachelogger> package eventually = file anyway ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose every package should be tested with lzma for further gain as you go along
<apachelogger> could also give a nice save on amarok and possibly mysql
<JontheEchidna> It is somewhat of a pain since you have to add a predepends on a specific version of dpkg to every binary package or else it fails to upload
 * apachelogger thinks that is a design flaw within dpkg itself though
<JontheEchidna> so I wouldn't go and do it willy-nilly to everything
<apachelogger> there should be a way to define stuff for all packages
<apachelogger> like the section value
<JontheEchidna> there should also be a way to only lzma certain packages, like the -dbg ones
<JontheEchidna> which, btw, get ~40-45% smaller
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wow
<JontheEchidna> maybe 30-35
 * JontheEchidna double-checks
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> From 56 MB to 30 MB
<smarter_> oh w00t
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you base the implementation on cdbs or manually set the value in rules?
<JontheEchidna> 46% saved
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: set the value in rules
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> we should just be able to set it up in cdbs and then set a bool or something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would recommend doing that in kde4.mk based on a boolean
<apachelogger> makes lzmaification a bit easier :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: not recently
<quassel208> Hi do you guys now how i can log cpu usage ?
<quassel208> I am having lately in 9.04 heavy loades, its like its freezes, I run on those moments most time java and Wesnoth a game
 * Lure is happy that Aurélien will join Canonical
<Lure> Riddell: now you will not be alone on staff meetings ;-) ^^^
 * ScottK just wishes it was for something more likely to actually make Kubuntu better.
 * ScottK hopes he can help his peers learn how to work in an open source environment.
<Lure> ScottK: it will have to be for better: having another KDE voice on payroll can only help and Aurélien is great (based on his work on gwenview)
<ScottK> Well from what I've seen so far, while the current Dx design has some nice aspects, I'm not convinced overall it is an improvment.
<ScottK> I hope it evolves in a better direction before it comes here.
<Lure> ScottK: I am with you on that one - I am glad that Kubuntu is behind currently and that this get polished first on Ubuntu/Gnome
<JontheEchidna> +1
<Lure> I do not like the fact that seele's and your's feedback was not properly responded/addressed by Dx team
<Lure> or at least not publicly
<ScottK> So far the only feedback I've gotten is to have the correctness of the current approach explained to me again and again.
<ScottK> I understand it.
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: about a new kile snapshop... i keep an constantly keep an updated one in my PPA; i'll grap an updated snapshot tomorrow, and look at getting it updated in the archives
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I'm using Quasel on my fresh Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 5 install
<Nightrose> how do you like it so far rickspencer3?
<rickspencer3> shiny
<Nightrose> hehe
<rickspencer3> KDE has gotten a lot shinier since I tried it last
<rickspencer3> I plan to use this for my production computer all next week
<rickspencer3> I also have the UNR setting up on my eee right now
<Nightrose> cool :)
<rickspencer3> Nightrose: you're runnng Jaunty, I presume?
<Nightrose> nope still intrepid on my maschines - I only have two and need both for production right now
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> yeah, I actually put Jaunty on a partition
<Nightrose> ah that works yea
<rickspencer3> if you have the stomach for it, because partitioners sometime fail :)
<rgreening> rickspencer3: I run the dev release on my production systems all the time :)
<rgreening> but im crazy
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Nightrose> rgreening likes it risky ;-)
<rickspencer3> rgreening: you must see apport a lot
<rgreening> lol. yup. but thats how I find and fix stuff
<Nightrose> rgreening++
<rgreening> and since I need to develop just as much as I need to program, it makes sense for me to use the system as much as possible
<Nightrose> oh it's time for cookies i think
<rickspencer3> yah
<Nightrose> kubotu: order cookies for rgreening
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to rgreening.
<rgreening> mmm.. choco-chip
 * rgreening shares will everyone
<rickspencer3> now I
<rickspencer3> 'm getting kontact set up
<rickspencer3> (I think)
<yao_ziyuan> Latest QtCurve. Uploaded via an insecure connection from within China. Use at your own risk.
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/vuyjws/qtcurve-kde4_0.61.4-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/jzejmw/qtcurve-kde3_0.61.3-0_i386.deb
<yao_ziyuan> http://filebin.ca/ybpvhh/qtcurve-gtk2_0.61.4-0_i386.deb
<seele> yay i got stickers!
<seele> ~twitter update painting the town blue
<kubotu> status updated
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-28
<rickspencer3> default alt-tab behavior on Kubuntu is very nice
<yuriy> what is the default? with or without effects?
<smarter> yuriy: with effects if it detects that it works nicely
<smarter> detection that has been disabled by default on 4.3 because it causes the screen to flicker if I'm not mistaken
<JontheEchidna> I thought the SuSE randr module caused flicker. Maybe they both did ;P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: that randr thingy got ditched in 4.2 no?
<yuriy> i meant the default alt-tab behavior
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it did
<smarter> cause I still see flicker
<JontheEchidna> every 10 seconds?
<rickspencer3> yeah, I'm 99% certain it's a compiz effect with a reflective table
<smarter> JontheEchidna: no, when KDE start
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah I see that too
<smarter> I'd be blind else :p
<yuriy> oh so it's the cover flow thing? I don't like that much
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> I likes
<smarter> yuriy: it's like 4 clicks to change it :p
 * smarter liek it too
 * JontheEchidna wonders if we still have coverwitch and boxswitch activated at the same time...
<smarter> O_o
<JontheEchidna> by default
<JontheEchidna> oh, that was fixed
<smarter> unfortunately coverswitch doesn't work with XRender :/
<smarter> or at least, not here
<JontheEchidna> I tried it, nor here
<JontheEchidna> XRendr is 2D accel only iirc
<smarter> oh, might explain it then :p
 * JontheEchidna finally got around to removing all the stuff deborphan said he had laying around
<JontheEchidna> /me -- the original twitter client
<seele> rickspencer3: if you like quassel, you should have seen it before the last release
<smarter> JontheEchidna: never thought of it that way :p
<smarter> JontheEchidna: deborphan is supposed to be dead since a few release no?
<smarter> apt-get autoremove/aptitude whatever should do the same
<JontheEchidna> apt-get autoremove is insane
<JontheEchidna> I removes stuff I actually need
<JontheEchidna> deborphan's still in universe by the looks of it
<DreadKnight> omg, blender can't be installed anymore...
<DreadKnight> https://www.getdropbox.com/referrals/NTEyMjU2MTk
<DreadKnight> ops
<DreadKnight> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DreadKnight>   blender: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<DreadKnight> T_T
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Relax.  We're in the middle of a Python transition right now.
<DreadKnight> installed blender on wine already >_<
<maco> any reports of kmail plowing through cpu cycles? kio_imap4 is using 100% cpu, and kmail's not even checking for mail right now!
<JontheEchidna> I haven't seen any yet
<maco> ok then
<maco> >< killing kmail didn't make it stop
<ScottK> ergo it's not kmail.
<JontheEchidna> the kio slaves run independent of programs, usually
<Quintasan> \o
<mkulke_> anyone using pyqt/kde? i have a problem that when i want to connect a signal of my qobject derived python object, to a slot in a kmainwindow, python bails out w/: QObject.connect(self.session, SIGNAL("whop(int)"), self.transfer), RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<mkulke_> what am i doing wrong here?
<smarter> Sime is probably the guy to ask ;)
<Riddell> mkulke_: able to give us the code to run?
<mkulke_> uhm, yes
<mkulke_> 1 sec
<smarter> what type of objects are self.session and self.transfer?
<smarter> this thread may be relevant: http://markmail.org/message/si3imcn7k4anefqw#query:pyqt "RuntimeError+page:1+mid:xmx6b2hqmnk7gsvb+state:results
<mkulke_> Riddell: http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/kasablanca/kasablanca-python/trunk/
<mkulke_> it's kasablanca.py
<mkulke_> smarter: self.session is a Session object, derived from QObject
<smarter> mkulke_: does a print self.session works?
<smarter> (instead of the connect)
<mkulke_> yes
<mkulke_> <session.Session object at 0xb4a1de6c>
<Riddell> what about QObject.connect -> self.connect
<mkulke_> self.transfer is a KasablancaMainWindow method
<mkulke_> tried that
<mkulke_> logically it should be self.session.connect i guess
<mkulke_> but it does not matter really
<mkulke_> non custom signal/slot stuff works
<smarter> what if you remove the second arg to self.transfer in kasablanca.py?
<smarter> def transfer(self): ...
<mkulke_> no effect
<mkulke_> i wonder whether there's more to it, than just deriving an object from QObject to make it issue signals?
<smarter> in C++ you have to add the macro Q_OBJECT, no idea if there's something like that in PyQt :p
<mkulke_> yeah i know, i am used to c++ qt
<Riddell> mkulke_: how do I get settingswidget.py ?
<mkulke_> pyuic4 settingswidget.ui > ui_settingswidget.py
<mkulke_> i guess you meant that
<mkulke_> smarter: so far converting to "rapid development" thingie w/ python hasn't worked out for me. i spent hours to figure out stuff like this :)
<smarter> hehe
<Sime> mkulke_: what is self.session?
<smarter> Sime: http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/kasablanca/kasablanca-python/trunk/ kasablanca.py
<mkulke_> Sime: a Session object (class derived from QObject)
<mkulke_> maybe i need some kind of "super" call in the Session constructor to make Session signal/slot-able
<Riddell> mkulke_: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/124227/
<Sime> mkulke_:  that old chess-nut. Your Session object doesn't have a QObject because you didn't call QObject.__init__()
<Sime> mkulke_: more or less what you just said. ;-)
<Riddell> what a really confusing error message
<Sime> not really, when you keep in mind that the python objects 'wrap' matching c++ objects.
<mkulke_> heureka!
<mkulke_> that's it. thanks alot Riddell, smarter, Sime
<smarter> you're welcome :)
 * smarter will keep that in mind next time he does pyqt :p
<mkulke_> Riddell: why you do not get settingswidget.py remains a mystery to me tho
<mkulke_> i just checked out svn co http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/kasablanca/kasablanca-python/trunk
<Riddell> mkulke_: well you told me to name it ui_settingswidget.py
<mkulke_> no
<mkulke_> the settingswidget.ui file is compiled (or whatever) into a ui_*.py file using pyuic4
<Riddell> so where does settingswidget.py come from?
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> it's in svn
<Riddell> but I overwrote it when I first compiles the .ui file
<mkulke_> ah,k
<mkulke_> how do i package this python stuff btw?
<Riddell> into a .deb?
<mkulke_> yeah, but also generally
<mkulke_> should the the .py files  be put into a module or sth?
<Riddell> you can use cmake, take a look at printer-applet in kdeadmin for example
<Riddell> kdeutils rather
<Riddell> or system-config-printer-kde in kdeadmin
<mkulke_> and as the backend of the app is a c++ kio-slave, can i deliver it w/ the python app or should they be seperate packages
<Riddell> it'll just install the files to /usr/share/kde4/apps/<appname>/<filename> and install a symlink from /usr/bin
<Riddell> they should be fine together
<mkulke_> ok
<smarter> anyone could give me an account on a server somewhere to run QuasselCore? People are getting annoyed with my disconnections :p
 * Hobbsee wonders what quasselcore requires to run
<smarter> Hobbsee: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (>= 4.4.3), libqt4-script (>= 4.4.3), libqt4-sql (>= 4.4.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), adduser, openssl, libqt4-sql-sqlite
<smarter> so, no X11
<Hobbsee> hrm
 * Hobbsee wonders why it depends on adduser?
<smarter> because it creates a quassel/quassel user/group
<smarter> to runs the daemon
<smarter> like apache and others do
<smarter> *run
<mkulke_> a.emit(QtCore.SIGNAL("pySig"), "Hello", "World") <- this is wrong, i guess
<mkulke_> i got the line from the riverbankcomputing reference
<mkulke_> self.emit(SIGNAL("transfer(PyQt_PyObject, QString)"), self, fileName) works for me
<Sime> that looks better
<mkulke_> but self.emit(SIGNAL("transfer"), self, fileName) doesn't
<mkulke_> http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/static/Docs/PyQt4/pyqt4ref.html#emitting-signals
<Sime> are you going from a python object to another python object?
<Sime> connecting to a c++ might require mroe specific args in the signal
<mkulke_> both are python objects
<Hobbsee> smarter: yeah....but....there's no need to depend on something in minimal ;)
<Sime> BRB
 * Hobbsee hopes it's not a hardcoded dependancy
<smarter> Hobbsee: oh, probably :p
 * Hobbsee twitches
 * Hobbsee wonders if it has any other interesting packaging bits in it, then
<JontheEchidna> holy crap
<JontheEchidna> my inbox just got flooded with translation imports
<Hobbsee> welcome to launchpad!  ;)
 * Hobbsee advocates blackholing anything from launchpad, and then pulling out specifically based on headers things you're interested in
<JontheEchidna> well, at least I know that ktorrent should be good for translations except Bulgarian
<Hobbsee> hehe
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: you're a MOTU right?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen-: yes
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: i have a new svn snapshot of kile ready; is that something you could upload?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I could sponsor that
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: cool ... http://awen.dk/packages/kile/
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> Looks good, I can upload after it pbuilds
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please pile onto Bug 335831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335831 in launchpad "New translation import notification system is wrong on many levels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335831
<ScottK> Good $TIMEOFDAY all.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to look at my proposal for pkg-kde-tools (see my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa/)?
<a|wen-> good weekend (that should be agreeable at least) ScottK
<JontheEchidna> a|wen-: I have to go in a bit, I may not have enough time to finish the testbuild so I might have to upload when I get home. (Unless you can find someone else to sponsor it)
 * JontheEchidna will try to to it before he goes, though
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: no problem; it can wait till you get home if it is
<JontheEchidna> I'm going up to Portland, Maine to visit relatives, so I may not get back until late. (FYI)
<JontheEchidna> doesn't look like it will be built in time :(
<Tonio_> hi there
<a|wen-> JontheEchidna: oh, okay... the large part is downloading, the build in itself only takes a few minutes
<a|wen-> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> isn't anyone reviewing NEW now ? knemo is stuck there for a couple of weeks now...
<smarter> Tonio_: ask Riddell :)
<Tonio_> smarter: yeah, but he already has so much to do...
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, when you have a moment, knemo used to be a very popular kde3 app, getting the kde4 version in the repos could be interesting !
<smarter> that's why Canonical is hiring KDE devs
<ScottK> smarter: No.  It's not.  These people are specificially not being hired to work on the Kubuntu work we already do.  They are being hired to "improve the desktop experience".
<smarter> ScottK: which means...? :)
<ScottK> Hopefully something better for us than what it's currently meaning for Ubuntu.
 * ScottK heads out ....
<smarter> haha*
<smarter> see you
<Hobbsee> good thing a lot of the people who have tried it like it, then.
<freeflying> when enable desktop effect(intel's graphic card), toolbar from a lot kde4 applicatons won't be re-drawn
<freeflying> any of you encountered?
<Tonio_> freeflying: I have lots of redraw issues since we went to use qt4.5
<Tonio_> freeflying: I suspect qt is the guilty there
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I also pretty fundamentally object to changing long standing system functions with little notification (pun intended) and then declaring all applications which don't conform t the new assumptions broken.
<ScottK> Fortunately, at least for the one who's announced himself, the KDE people actually have FOSS experience so I expect it will go better for us.
<freeflying> Tonio_: this sound make sense :)
<Quintasan> \
<Quintasan> erm.. Hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<ScottK> a|wen: Please have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmp/2.5.1-1ubuntu1/+build/864804/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.xmp_2.5.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - if I read it right audacious-plugins still has some attachment to arts.
 * a|wen looks
<a|wen> ScottK: have we been through some libjack-transition as well in jaunty?
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.  It is broken on some of the ports archs.  I don't know enough to fix it.
<a|wen> the problem is that the new audacious-plugins with arts removed didn't get build due to libjack problems
<a|wen> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/1.5.1-2ubuntu3/+build/864972/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.audacious-plugins_1.5.1-2ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * ScottK idly whistles and wonders who might have a look at that.
<ScottK> a|wen: I dont know how to fix it.
<Nightrose> weeeeeeeee
<Nightrose> got my Kubuntu stickers!
<Nightrose> thanks Riddell :)
 * Tm_T has big issues with dbus
<Tm_T> who knows where does dbus session get its path and other variables?
<Tm_T> in KDE session that is
<a|wen> ScottK: seems it might be due to libffado not building on a lot of arches
<ScottK> OK.  Can that be fixed?
<a|wen> it spits out some int/long/uint32/64 mismatch ... not exactly something i know anything about; so bring in the ports experts
<ScottK-palm> Battery just went on my laptop.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander is the one you want.
<ScottK-palm> I expect getting that one fixed would enable a lot of stuff to get built on these archs.
<a|wen> i'll put my faith in NCommander :)
<Lure_> Riddell: thanks for stickers
 * Lure_ did not know that even his daughters would love to have some ;-)
<Quintasan> Hmm can anyone (jaunty) install skim and tell me if kmenu icon appears for him?
<Quintasan> hmm still not fixed
<DaSkreech> Anyone here uses lancelot ?
<DaSkreech> Though Kickoff has a slightly similar bug
<Quintasan> hmm, in which file I can check for filesystem error? dmesg logs dont contain any
<Quintasan> grr something freezes my system it usually occurs when copying or deleting files, I can't tell whats the cause
<smarter> Tonio_: kpackagekit binary package still needs to have a dep on packagekit added :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I know :)
<smarter> ok
<Tonio_> smarter: that'll happen when I upload version 0.4
 * smarter just upgraded to Jaunty and that confused him
<rgreening> Tonio_: yay
<Tonio_> rgreening: e just have to wait for glatzor ;)
<rgreening> ty. Tonio_can you also ping the guys who manage packagekit lp and get them to auth my request to join the team.
<rgreening> :)
<smarter> I installed packagekit, killall-ed kpackagekit, but when I try to do anything I get "Authentication failed"
<rgreening> smarter, even teh smart icon one?
<smarter> hmm, I didn't check if it was really killed
<rgreening> try a reboot to be sure
<smarter> ok
<rgreening> and they run as root
<rgreening> so you have to kill via sudo
<rgreening> if you missed that
<ScottK> rgreening: Get your app done?
<rgreening> fell asleep. then got a call 4 hrs later. network probs at work.
<rgreening> and Im still at work now.. grrr...
<rgreening> stupid failing fiber bulkheads.
<rgreening> hairline fracture in the ceramic core. was a pain to troubleshoot and find
<rgreening> at least it seems resolved and I can get back to this.
<claydoh> w00t! stickers!  air mail from London, wow
<claydoh> thanks Riddell!!
<ghostcube> anyone needs an wlan get hacked :D
<ghostcube> aircrack has an new iso on the road
<DaSkreech> smarter: ping
<nixternal> claydoh: send me some stickers
<claydoh> nixternal: got plenty, more than happy to
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: File system ?
<Quintasan> DaSkreech: yeah, I've found a bug on launchpad for it
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: ok
<DaSkreech> nixternal: When you get some stickers. Send me some stickers :)
<claydoh> lol
<Quintasan> My system freezes while deleting or moving big portions of data, using 2.6.28-8 and ext4, no errors in dmesg log or any other. Last time my .kde was eaten by it
<Quintasan> I didn't want stickers, but now I do -_-'
<seele> i think theyre on the ubuntu store now
<seele> or will be soon
<nixternal> seele: they don't have any Kubuntu stuff on the US store :(
<nixternal> yet that is
<jjesse> nixternal: did you go hang out at the chicago tea party today?
<nixternal> jjesse: that was yesterday and I totaly missed
<nixternal> it
<jjesse> bummer :)
<Quintasan> seele: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=418&osCsid=b2d2b1bdeec1298a90588edbeddf43e7
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> jjesse: from what I saw on the news, they had a good crowd too
<jjesse> that's what i heard as well, but don't want to go too far off topic anymore:)
<nixternal> hehe
<seele> Quintasan: ive got stickers :P
<Quintasan> seele: :3
<smarter> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Whoot
<DaSkreech> smarter: kvkbd
<smarter> yes? :)
<DaSkreech> how many languages does it do
<DaSkreech> Or rather how many keyboard layouts?
<smarter> it gets the mapping from X
<DaSkreech> Ah so as many as X does
<smarter> yep
<smarter> I'll probably change that
<smarter> since the KDE thing to change keyboard layout doesn't use whatever kvkbd use to retrieve the layout
<DaSkreech> Yeah that was my next question
<DaSkreech> damn it
<DaSkreech> Now I have to think of a new one
<DaSkreech> ummmm
<DaSkreech> How about them SVGs? :-)
<ghostcube> anyone here writing for wiki.ubuntuusers.de ??
<ghostcube> best wiki ever
<ghostcube> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ghostcube> :)
<smarter> DaSkreech: First, i'll make the background color configurable, svgs will come after :p
<smarter> but first first first thing is to document it/fix it a bit
<DaSkreech> ok I just really wanted to know about keyboard layout
<DaSkreech> in case I'm going to some strange country I can figure out the keybaords before I go :)
<DaSkreech> boards
<smarter> I haven't touched it since october, and I've become quiet a lot better in coding since then :)
<smarter> setxkbmap fr
<smarter> you get french keyboard: p
<smarter> actually, the default for France is setxkbmap fr oss
<smarter> oh, the custom about:konqueror is feeling a bit... empty :]
<DaSkreech> jjesse: how goes?
<quassel208> guys a boot up time from 20 sec with alpha software from intel
<smarter> what alpha software?
<a|wen> DreadKnight: your missing buddy icons with yahoo in kopete is fixed in kde 4.2.1
<quassel208> smarter moblin aplha 20, i booted up in 20 sec with a normall sata 3 hd
<smarter> quassel208: pretty cool
<quassel208> trying with fedora sources to get kde4.2 on it, because xfce isnt my thing
<DreadKnight> a|wen: i know that bug has been fixed quite a few days now
<DreadKnight> but teoretically it will take about 10 months to have it fixed in official kubuntu i think (unless ported to a .1 version)
<a|wen> DreadKnight: it will be in 4.2.1 due out in less than a week
<DreadKnight> or will get into 9.04?
<DreadKnight> cool
<DreadKnight> last time i checked file transfer was phail in kopete over yahoo as well
<DreadKnight> even crashed it
<DreadKnight> haven't checked the status in bugzilla about that one
<a|wen> so will be in 9.04 ... and you should be able to get it from the kubuntu-experimental ppa for intrepid in ~week
<DreadKnight> and as far as i noticed, i don't even receive offline messeges over MSN protocol.. that's scary
 * DaSkreech doesn't recieve any messages over MSN protocol
<rgreening> seele: hey seele
<DreadKnight> anyway, i think kopete is rather ugly when it comes to usability and even default settings
<DreadKnight> i can't even copy or click links from my contact's status messeges.. not cool
<DaSkreech> DreadKnight: I can
<DreadKnight> DaSkreech: how? :P
<DaSkreech> DreadKnight: Normally I either click on the link or I drag it to where I want it
<DreadKnight> DaSkreech: from the contact list? :P
<DreadKnight> i said from status messege, not conversation
<DaSkreech> Oh I don't know
<DaSkreech> I don't have anyone who has a URL in the status message
<DaSkreech> can't think of when last I saw on
<DaSkreech> one
<DreadKnight> :P
<DreadKnight> kopete is damn awefull atm no matter what you guys say
<DreadKnight> typical case scenario is that people place links in statuses "i love this song" and some youtube link; or "new post on my blog" and yet again link
<DreadKnight> etc
<DreadKnight> and by default people want to see the avatars in contact list, like in every other IM application out there
<DreadKnight> which wasn't default for me
<DreadKnight> finding the account manager is sort of like hidden... somewhere in the menus.. in settings or something
<DaSkreech> huh?
<DreadKnight> i can go on with a lot of things; might as well make a blog post and put feed into k/ubuntu planet
<DaSkreech> It's the first thing that pops up when ou open Kopete
<DreadKnight> that's first time wizard :P
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> After that it's at the bottom of your contact window
<DreadKnight> can you add a new account from there etc?
<DaSkreech> i would guess so it takes you to account management
<DreadKnight> i closed it a while ago... made me phail exams even more than pidgin xD
<DaSkreech> I'm not aruging that kopete doesn't need help. My arguement is who will help them
<DreadKnight> i agree
<DreadKnight> but i'm trying to pinpoint things that are fugly with them and how to make them better
<DaSkreech> They have a set of Juniour Jobs on Techbase
<DaSkreech> Just add them to it with a starter for how to make it better
<DreadKnight> perhaps swap the crappy 'account manager' thingy at the botton and have an icon in the main toolbar that takes you to the real account manager thingy
<DreadKnight> juniour jobs?
<DaSkreech> Small things that need changing
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DaSkreech> there are only  a few Kopete developers
<DaSkreech> and they focus mostly on protocol stuff which isn't easy
<DaSkreech> GUI stuff can be done my someone who isn't that specialized
<DreadKnight> in most of the kubuntu planet blog posts containing images of kde desktops... most of them had pidgin in them
<DaSkreech> Yeah well they have 3 paid developers working on it
<DaSkreech> That's three more paid developers than work on Kopete
<DaSkreech> and more devs than continuiously work on kopete
<DreadKnight> ok found the junior jobs
<DreadKnight> well, GUI really sucks overall atm
<DaSkreech> Make it as detailed as possible and outline what the participant will need
<DaSkreech> to know to start
<DreadKnight> and saying it's how things are supposed to be because kopete supports so many protocols is a lame argument (someone here said that argument)
<DreadKnight> there was a closed source IM app supporting multiple protocols and it was looking quite good... miranda i think... there are also some new ones out there.. even crossplatform
<DreadKnight> ok
<DaSkreech> Miranda is closed source?
<DaSkreech> !info miranda
<ubottu> Package miranda does not exist in intrepid
<DreadKnight> DaSkreech: yeah... for windowz.. or was it mirana... let me google for some stuff
<DaSkreech> No it's miranda
<DaSkreech> It's open source I just didn't know it's Windows only
<DreadKnight> http://www.miranda-im.org/
<DreadKnight> open source indeed
<seele> rgreening: pong
<DaSkreech> I like the Identity paradigm in kopete better than that
<DreadKnight> hmm http://www.trillian.im/
<DreadKnight> there are others i don't remember the name
<DaSkreech> I know trillian
<DreadKnight> http://www.trillian.cc/
<DreadKnight> 2 versions
<DaSkreech> I know one you have to purchase
<DreadKnight> or 3
<DaSkreech> a different interface for one that you don't
<DaSkreech> AIR they have a third interface that's the new rewrite
<DreadKnight> so basic... pro.... and astra (beta)
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DreadKnight> a bit confusing with all those versions; but they could serve a little bit as inspiration (how trillian and others handle GUI related stuff)
<DaSkreech> You could submit stuff to kopete :)
<DreadKnight> getting now a techbase account
<DreadKnight> i sort of hate it that all IM apps use plain lists and categories.. i find it so crappy...
<DreadKnight> would be cool to manage  contacts with tags (like files with akonady) and um... see them like icons in dolphin
<DaSkreech> DreadKnight: planned as I understand it
<DreadKnight> :)
<DaSkreech> again there are very few devs on Kopete and stuff like Nepomuk integration is heavy lifting
<DreadKnight> i'll see what's up with the kopete irc channel
<DreadKnight> cool
<DaSkreech> really what they need is a group of smaller devs dealing with less "important" stuff
<DreadKnight> mhm
<DaSkreech> If you would like to do mockups of ideas that would help as it would give new contributors a clear idea as to what to do
<DaSkreech> as long as it's not a drive by mockup :)
<DreadKnight> yes
<quassel208> guys can you do that with kubuntu boot up within 20 sec?
<DreadKnight> not me at least T_T
<sebas> My BIOS alone takes 30-ish seconds
<sebas> That makes my cry (and use suspend)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-01
<DaSkreech> sebas: Woah
<DaSkreech> I'm working on a server now that a client gave me and it boots up to Debian server in the time it takes my computer to detect the and initalize the CD Rom Drive
<sebas> Heh, yeah. I've this SATA card that takes ages
<sebas> And I found this funny UI problem in the BIOS screen
<sebas> it says "press F8 for boot menu" before it has initialized the (usb) keyboard
<DaSkreech> :-)
<sebas> So the first keystrokes are lost
<sebas> I can imagine that one being a phone support nightmare
<DaSkreech> Well the server boots so fast that I had to look up the keys since it's impossible to read them while it's booting
<sebas> (a) knowing about that particular race condition
<sebas> (b) telling the person on the other line when to press F8 exactly
<DaSkreech> waaaaait for it waaaaaaaaaaaaaait for it
<DaSkreech> Now!!!
<vorian> yay
<etank> aya
<DaSkreech> o/
<vorian> it's rather quiet on the interwebs this evening
<vorian> so etank
<etank> yes mr. vorian
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes
<vorian> these are some really easy things to get the hang of how debian packaging works
<vorian> basic stuff like updating a package, creating a debdiff, etc...
<etank> k
<ScottK> Welcome etank.
<etank> im going to take some time to watch the motu vids in the next day or so
<etank> thanks ScottK
<etank> vorian: the pbuilder for jaunty finished
<vorian> excellent
<rgreening> seele: you around?
<DaSkreech> DeadNight: Qt
<DeadNight> cute nickname or what? :P
<DaSkreech> Cute Nick
<DeadNight> ty ^^
<DeadNight> i'm outta here... sleep time
<nixternal> the new screen profiles in ubuntu server are nice....stupid python2.6 has a lot of shit broken though
<ScottK> nixternal: It's known and planned and being fixed.
<nixternal> i just went through offlineimap working on the code...i have it in a workable state, but it still spews a few errors
<dtchen_> actually that's the surprise lying in wait for rich. he has to do the rest of the python 2.6 transition himself!
 * nixternal blows up
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: thx for sponsoring kile (i suppose it was you) ... please if you feel for it: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning/DeveloperApplicationTemplate :)
<rgreening> NCommander: ping
<serenity> hi
<serenity> Why was the experimental-repo closed down?
<serenity> it's pretty unsatisfactory for the users to update this way, because they get in touch with other backported packages which may cause other problems.
<Mamarok> serenity: what other packages do you have trouble with?
<Mamarok> also, using an experimental repo seems by far more risky to me than backports anyway, so...
<serenity> Mamarok: none, but i do support and i'm just waiting for the first user who complains about problems with backported software
<Mamarok> serenity: well, they should not have use experimental in the first place IMHO then
<mgraesslin> Mamarok: it's just a name, nut to be compared with Debians experimental repo
<serenity> experi was a clear repo. You know what you get is all about kde. Backports are not.
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: I know
<Tm_T> but kubuntu-experimental is meant to, well, experimental use, so it's not quaranteed to work prefectly
<Tm_T> and IMO not meant to "users" like backports
<Mamarok> Tm_T: +1
<mgraesslin> then it should not have been published on kubuntu news
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: sure this all isn't mentioned there?
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: well, it has been with the necessary warnings
<serenity> but the backports-repo also doesn't garante to work perfect
<serenity> +e
<Tm_T> serenity: true, but it has more testing behind there
<Tm_T> as in more likely to work without issues
<mgraesslin> and what about video garbage?
<Mamarok> oh come on, if a user wants the latest packages, he/she should be aware of the risks anyway, and not just install without checking waht is installed
<Tm_T> Mamarok: indeed
<Tm_T> especially when this all is mentioned properly
<mgraesslin> sorry to say: but most Kubuntu users asking for support at ubuntuusers.de have no idea at all
<Mamarok> it can hardly be our fault if a user does silly things
<mgraesslin> they just copy commands to the konsole
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: well, tell them then to use their brains before doing things
<serenity> Case: User1 wants to have 4.2, enable backports, updates and leaves the repo enabled. One day, linux-header---xyz is ready for update and Soundcard etc isn't working after that.
<Mamarok> and read release texts before doing anything, that's what those are made for
<mgraesslin> Mamarok: how many users read the 4.0 release note? Or Amarok 2.0? Why were there all these complaints if all users read the release note?
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: well, that's their fault, isn't it? And that's the way you also learn not to do things without thinking
<Mamarok> or ask for advice before if he(she doesn't have a clue
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: we cannot hold peoples hands all the way, really
<serenity> what was wrong about the experimental-repo?
<serenity> s/about/with
<mgraesslin> sorry to say but I totally disagree
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: so we should not announce new releases at all, and keep packages away from any public site?
<mgraesslin> I want to have Linux work the way that it is "DAU" safe - with that attitude it will not happen
<serenity> no, but don't distribute them via backports
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: or going back to the good old Debian release cycles, once every 5 years or so... and get a totally outdated system on the desktop
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: Linux is IF you stick with official repositories
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: we cannot hide new stuff, and would be nonsense to even try
<mgraesslin> yeah and the normal user does not want to have the newest releases and understands the danger of non-official repositories
<Tm_T> Linux/Ubuntu
<Mamarok> serenity: well, as I said, they should *not* have used experimental in the first place, it was really testing, backports are more tested
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: that's the job of community to tell about those things
<mgraesslin> the release note on kubuntu news did not tell this
<serenity> Mamarok: and what about the case i mentioned above?
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: did
<Tm_T> and does
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: why did they upgrade in the first place then? It has never been announced as an official release like 8.10 or 8.04
<Tm_T> if not, give a fix patch and it will be fixed
<Mamarok> so if the user wants a stable system, he/she should stick with the official release, period.
<mgraesslin> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<mgraesslin> were is there the information that it could be harmful?
<Mamarok> those who complain if they use experimental or backported stuff should have thought before
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: its not an offical Kubuntu release, the offical one is 8.10.
<Mamarok> not that we wouldn't help out of the mess, but still
<Mamarok> that's like tuning a car and not been able to handle it if it's going too fast or is more difficult to steer
<Mamarok> not the manufacturers fault, but the users
<mgraesslin> sorry then don't put it on the news page
<mgraesslin> keep the packages hidden to those who will find it
<serenity> Wrong. By distributing via backports you also provide the ''tools'' to tune the car.
 * mgraesslin thinks the whole concept of bakcports is wrong in Ubuntu
<serenity> +1
<Mamarok> oh come on, it has been said and written that this is *not* stable and experimental, and backports are marked to be *not* recommended for basic users, so
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: indeed, it isn't told clearly enough, but, its said "Follow the Kubuntu Repository Guide to enable Recommended Updates and Unsupported Updates"
<Mamarok> unsupported says it all btw, so if people can't read...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: aye, but could be said more clearly IMO
<mgraesslin> and everybody speaks a fluent english?
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: how this "backports" is wrong?
 * Sput finds it quite optimistic to think that Joe Dau Average knows what "unsupported" means
<Sput> most users go "omg shiniez" and that's all they think when they see such a checkbox :)
<Tm_T> Sput: I kinda agree, glad that most of local communities makes things clear
<serenity> so if a user comes around with a f"§$-upped system because of backports, i have to tell him: hey, you wanted 4.2 it's your fault?
<Mamarok> Sput: agree, but this is *not* our fault at all
<Tm_T> serenity: wouldn't say that
<mgraesslin> Tm_T: backports are Pandora's box - there is everything, you get stuff you don't want, you get stuff you want
<Mamarok> serenity: yes, and he should have asked before upgrading and have read the warnings, but one can word it differently
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: just like backports are supposed to work in large scale
<Nightrose> serenity: mgraesslin: has there been a problem already? can we help?
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: again, the average users should not activate backports and is told so, if he does it non the less, it's his fault, persiod.
<serenity> Nightrose: no yet
<Tm_T> Nightrose: not known, just speculation
<Nightrose> ok let us know when - i'll help you
<Sput> Mamarok: "should have asked" and "read the warnings" is just not something users do
<Sput> :)
<serenity> Nightrose: it will tell you if so
<serenity> ;)
<Mamarok> Sput: I know, but this is not our fault
<Tm_T> Sput: they should, and we should tell tem to do so
<mgraesslin> Nightrose: there is already one thread with a user complaining that the ppa is not available any more
<Mamarok> if people are stupid we should be blamed? come on!
<Nightrose> can you give me a link?
<Tm_T> Nightrose: anyway, maybe we should make a habit to mention when some upgrade isn't "supported by canonical" or similar, to make notice that it's not official in highest level or so
<Nightrose> does it matter who is at fault?
<Nightrose> stop putting the blame on the other party!
<Nightrose> Tm_T: yes definitely
<mgraesslin> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kde-4.2-update-quelle-nicht-mehr-vorhanden/
<Tm_T> miscommunication is everyones fault =)
<Nightrose> Tm_T: can you send an email to the devel list?
<Nightrose> mgraesslin: thx
<Tm_T> Nightrose: will today, remind me if it hasn't happened in 6 hours
<Nightrose> ok
<mgraesslin> Nightrose: it might be a good idea to put changes like repo not only in the corrseponding news but publish it as a new entry
<Nightrose> mgraesslin: *nod* something to think about
<mgraesslin> you don't check old news entries for changes of repos
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: FYI back when we tried to hide stuff from users, they did dig it out and complain still
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: so, really hiding unstable stuff doesn't help
<Nightrose> heh good point
<mgraesslin> then it needs more warnings
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: hidden and KNOWN to be unstable?!
<mgraesslin> for us at ubuntuusers.de it was a clear official repo with KDE 4.2 - and we recommended the upgrade cause of the massive improvements compared to 4.1
<serenity> "via backports you get 4.2 and _also_ other backported packages which may affect your system''
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: from where you took that official part?
<mgraesslin> from the fact that it was published in a news on kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: that doesn't make things official (:
<Nightrose> well...
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: anyway, miscommunication, we should make it more clear what is official and supported
<Tm_T> and what is not
<serenity> for user xyz it does
<mgraesslin> and that it is linked on KDE relaese announcement as packages are available
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: indeed
<Tm_T> anyway, gottago ->
<emonkey> hey apachelogger good morning and a good sunday!
<apachelogger> salut emonkey
<a|wen> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> o/ a|wen
<a|wen> we've been praising your bat-scripts the last days :)
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> a|wen: sweet :D
<a|wen> apachelogger: so be sure to be back in time, if we ever need some maintenance of them ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how much longer are you around?
<Nightrose> i should tag 2.0.2 today and this would be the test run for the branch tagging
<Nightrose> do you have any local changes left?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did I even commit that?
<Nightrose> not sure
<apachelogger> my latest work that is
<apachelogger> branch tagging should be working just fine
<apachelogger> I suppose ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: No new revisions to push.
<apachelogger> just give it a shot
<apachelogger> I'll take a look at my refactor branch
<Nightrose> ok will be another few hours though i thin
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> the statistics stuff might break ... at least it only works for 1 of 3 tries in the refactor branch
<apachelogger> not sure about stable
<Nightrose> k
<JontheEchidna> holas
<a|wen> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: writing up feedback now :)
<a|wen> thx :)
<JontheEchidna> feedback'd
<a|wen> much appreciated JontheEchidna
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Quintasan> Stasks is a nice plasmoid
<ScottK> JFTR (reading the backscroll) - the KDE 4.2 packages in backports are much more installable and bug fixed than the ones in kubuntu-experimental were.
<a|wen> ScottK: they are indeed; you've been doing a great job on them, thx for that! ... but we might want to consider adding a *warning: this is unsupported* to the news
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the default konq homepage crashes konqueror
<a|wen> ScottK: another thing ... is it possible for us to do a copy from PPA to backports? (like security updates is a copy from a PPA); the only real problems we've seen is due to the packages not landing in the repository at the same time
<Tonio_> ScottK: hi
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have a little question about the NEW queue...
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have 2 packages waiting there, that where kde3 apps, now ported to kde4...
<Tonio_> ScottK: as they were previously in the archives, do they need a FFE ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I seem to remember Riddell told me they could be approved directly...
<ScottK> Tonio_: They do need FFe, but Riddell can give it, so it amounts to you have one.
<ScottK> a|wen: It is possible, but has had other problems where copied packages fail to upload once they are built on archs not supported by the PPA.
<ScottK> I'm all for clarifications to make it clearer what people are getting into if they upgrade to 4.2 now.
<a|wen> ScottK: "Note: These packages are not supported by Canonical; for a stable system it is not recommended to upgrade. KDE 4.2 will be officially supported as part of Kubuntu 9.04 being released April 23rd 2009."
<a|wen> ScottK: or something in that area...
<ScottK> Fine with me.
<a|wen> i think that is what i understood people were missing from the news-item
 * ScottK looks at ryanakca to fixor it.
<a|wen> ScottK: will 4.2.1 go to kubuntu-experimental or -backports ?
<ScottK> Up to Riddell, but I'd say kubuntu-experimental first.
<a|wen> i second that!
<a|wen> then we should add something similar; probably even with a stronger warning
<a|wen> ScottK: maybe just expand the first part a bit to say "These packages are most experimental and not supported by Canonical; ..."
 * ScottK doesn't really have the mental bandwidth available ATM to know, but like the idea of warning people.
<a|wen> ryanakca: if you go to changing something: maybe we should also change the heading from "Jaunty" to "Jaunty (development release)" just for clarification
<ryanakca> a|wen: Jaunty Alpha 5 Released -> Jaunty Alpha 5 (development release) Released ?
<a|wen> ryanakca: the Jaunty title in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ryanakca> a|wen: ah, there, ok. Might as well tackle all the other website bugs while I'm at it.
<a|wen> sounds good :)
<ryanakca> a|wen: check?
<a|wen> ryanakca: doesn't seem to have changed ... some server-side caching?
<ryanakca> a|wen: Probably... Check again in a few minutes and let me know if you want me to retweak it again please :)
<a|wen> ryanakca: i'll do that ... thx a bunch
<a|wen> ryanakca: are you sure you published the changes? ... still no changes
<ryanakca> a|wen: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 , right? `` KDE 4.2 has been released. Jaunty (current development release) users can do a full upgrade to get the latest packages. Packages for 8.10 (Intrepid) are in intrepid-backports''
<a|wen> ryanakca: ahh ... i was looking at the "Jaunty" title below the picture
<a|wen> ryanakca: and i was looking for an added warning somewhere in the intrepid instructions
<ryanakca> a|wen: I can append it there. And I'm guessing the subject of the warning is somewheres in the scrollback?
<ryanakca> Found it :)
<a|wen> quicker than my copy-pasting :)
<ryanakca> a|wen: There.
<a|wen> ryanakca: perfect! :)
<ryanakca> a|wen: Anything else? :)
<ryanakca> a|wen: Any comments on bug 327094, or can I stick in the recommended changes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327094 in kubuntu-website "Additions for KDE 4.2 installation instructions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327094
<a|wen> ryanakca: i don't have anything else ... and yeah, that should cover the bug
<a|wen> at least what is left of the instructions after changing it for backports
<smarter> kpackagekit still don't want to let me upgrade my system here: http://pastebin.com/m2ce850aa
<smarter> "The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent was not provided by any .service files" << am I missing another package?
<a|wen> smarter: you have kpackagekit, policykit-kde and packagekit ?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> trying to launch software sources didn't work either: http://pastebin.com/m69f664b4
<smarter> it asked for my password and then nothing
<a|wen> smarter: and packagekit-backend-apt
<a|wen> i suppose
<smarter> I guess it's yet-another-python-bug-because-of-ascii-used-as-utf8-only-found-when-locale-is-not-english-so-noone-care
<smarter> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> smarter: could be one ... test with LANG=C ... if it works scream at $someone
<smarter> haha, now it crashed, and apport crashed trying to generate a crash dump :p
<smarter> OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/_usr_bin_python2.6.0.crash'
<a|wen> oh great... seems python-apport doesn't do automatic filename-increase
<smarter> yay for QA
<a|wen> who needs that :P
<smarter> seems like I'm not the only one who has this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075778
<smarter> a|wen: does it work for you?
<a|wen> smarter: i'm still on intrepid ... might venture for an upgrade after 4.2.1 is out
<Quintasan> something needs testing?
<smarter> Quintasan: kpackagekit
<a|wen> smarter: any output from "ls -1 /usr/share/dbus-1/services/* | xargs grep -Hn org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent" ?
<smarter> nop
<Quintasan> I have
<a|wen> smarter: try to install policykit-gnome and test again?
<a|wen> Quintasan: which file? and try to run a dpkg -S on the file
<Quintasan> I meant the output :P
<a|wen> Quintasan: you on jaunty?
<smarter> a|wen: should be on -kde http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent&mode=filename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Quintasan> yeah
<a|wen> Quintasan: "ls -1 /usr/share/dbus-1/services/* | xargs grep -Hn org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent | cut -d: -f1 | xargs dpkg -S" ?
<Quintasan> policykit-kde: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/kde-org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent.service
<smarter> oh, I'm using policykit-kde 0.2 from $some-ppa and apparently it doesn't have the services file
<a|wen> ahh, then no need to look further i presume :)
<smarter> $some-ppa=kubuntu-experimental
<smarter> is that an old version?
<smarter> or a new and buggy version?
<a|wen> smarter: old ... from 2008
<smarter> a|wen: we totally need an epoch or something then
<Quintasan> 0.0+svn920907-0ubuntu1 in jaunty
<a|wen> smarter: sounds like it ... or at least an update of the current package
<smarter> doesn't work better
<smarter> I get "'Authentification error :  :
<smarter> I'll reboot
<smarter> but first, dinner :]
<a|wen> smarter: probably needed
 * nixternal wonders if they will ever update eclipse in ubuntu
<nixternal> i can't even get 3.4 to work in jaunty :/
 * ScottK hands nixternal a mirror.
<nixternal> ya, i don't feel like messing with it because we use gcj and openjdk
<nixternal> lord knows when that stuff will ever work
<ScottK> Well pretty well everyong feels similar.
 * ScottK touched it once in Feisty or Gutsy and never again.
<smarter> kpackagekit still doesn't work: http://pastebin.com/m54a6f2f8
<nixternal> ya, i touched it once upon a time as well
<smarter> (yay for helpful messages :p)
<nixternal> i like eclipse because it is the all in one ide
<nixternal> i can do python, c++, and whatever else I feel like
<nixternal> since I do python most of the time, i want to get to like eric
<smarter> and actions on notifications don't work here too
<ScottK> smarter: What apps?
<nixternal> but that is the most confusing ide i have used...i have yet to get code completion working in it
<smarter> ScottK: kopete and kpackagekit
<ScottK> Those should work.
<Nightrose> smarter: kopete actions are known to be broken upstream
<smarter> (I'm on 4.2.1, that might explain it :])
<Nightrose> at least according to mattr on identi.ca
<smarter> ok
<smarter> thanks
<a|wen> smarter: you are partly on 4.2.1 i suppose ;)
<smarter> yep
<a|wen> could explain it ... those half-upgraded states are not always the best
<a|wen> smarter: at least it is another error now ;)
<smarter> a|wen: yes :p
<a|wen> have you tested with LANG=C now?
<smarter> software-properties-kde? yes, doesn't work better
<smarter> thought I'm not sure if kdesudo takes the LANG=C
<smarter> yup, even if I put LANG=C sof... in a script and kdesudo it, it doesn't work
<smarter> but that might be related to Qt 4.5 not playing well with PyQt 4.4.4
<a|wen> there are pretty many places where it could go wrong ... kind of a complex structure
<smarter> yup
<smarter> maybe python2.6 is doing something wrong too
<a|wen> another possibility
 * ScottK notes amarok 2.0.2 tagged.
<smarter> oh, shiny
<smarter> O_o: http://pastebin.com/mf83010c
<a|wen> looks like something that needs a recompile qt4.5 / python2.6
<smarter> probably
<Quintasan> night guys
<hunger> Would have been really nice to mention the known issues of ubuntu alpha5 in the kubuntu release notes, too.
<ScottK> All it takes is someone to write them.
<ScottK> The Python 2.6 stuff came after anyway.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-01
<neversfelde> Quintasan: around?
<Lex79> neversfelde: he's sleeping
<neversfelde> k
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you mark "won't fix" this bug 525367 ? thx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525367 in kde4libs "kdelibs5-dev should depend on libattica-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525367
<ScottK> Lex79: Why?  I thought it exposed some attica headers when built against it?
<Lex79> ScottK: pusling won't fix, I commented in the bug about why
<ScottK> OK
<Lex79> maybe we can investigate a bit more, but Debian won't fix
<Lex79> JontheEchidna do it in the silent mode lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: new plan: kde-l10n-common + special script = replace certain templates in the common branch, merge it with the target source, get package
<apachelogger> that also makes deploying changes easier since there is only one central place where stuff gets changed
<jetdrone> i've created a usb stick for alpha3 with usbcreator from kubuntu 9.10 but the installer crashes on start everytime on a dell latitude d620 laptop
<dpm> hey apachelogger, JontheEchidna, good morning. Now that you are mentioning kde-l10n-*, I've been tracking bug 529483, and something seems to create invalid POT templates when building the packages. Any ideas what it could be and if it could affect more packages than the 3 ones mentioned in the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529483 in amarok "Wrong POT template creation in some KDE packages" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529483
<apachelogger> dpm: pots are generated by kde-pkg-tools, so it most likely is a bug in our infrastructure
<apachelogger> I am just not sure where, because I do not think it is the scripts themselfs, I only recently synced them with what upstream uses for pot creation :S
<dpm> ok, thanks apachelogger, I think at least I'll open a task on kde-pkg-tools to track this in the meantime
<apachelogger> dpm: ok, I'll look at it ASAP
<dpm> thanks a lot
 * apachelogger doesnt even remember how to create for loop in bash Oo
<dpm> :)
<apachelogger> I haven't done serious bash scripting in years :)
<Riddell> morning all
<Riddell> coming from the top of Canonical Tower in sunny London today
<apachelogger> morning Riddell, greetings to all and everyone :)
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> seems like bzr-builddeb at least on karmic does not like tar.bz2 -.-
<jetdrone> hey guys, how does one debug the kubuntu installer? I've a usb stick that crashes at startup everytime I run the kubuntu lucid alpha3 installer? How can i run it from a command line and see the logs or whatever could help to identify the issue?
<Riddell> jetdrone: hi
<Riddell> jetdrone: logs are in /var/log/messages and /var/log/installer/
<Riddell> jetdrone: check http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 it has a few known bugs for ubiquity
<Riddell> you run ubiquity on the command line by the way but the output still goes to the logs
<jetdrone> thanks, will look into it
<Riddell> jetdrone: crashes at startup or on the first page change?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: first page change as in?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i could go till partitioning
<Riddell> when you click Next to go from the alpha warning to the language page
<Riddell> it's intermittent, doesn't happen every time
<jetdrone> on the first page change
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah i could do that....crashes on manual partition though
<Riddell> it looks hard to debug, it's a segfault not a python crash so it's something
<jetdrone> everytime i run it i get the same crash
<Riddell> something in pyqt or qt
<Riddell> I think it's due to the new integrated progress bar that shtylman_ added
<Riddell> so i guess the first thing to do would be see what happens if you rip out that code and go back to the progressDialog
 * shadeslayer_ goes back to watching Heroes S1
<jetdrone> from the messages if only logs that it is about to switch page and then page switched, from the installer log i only see  trying to create local folders that fail and locks failed to be acquired
<jetdrone> and then qcrash
<jetdrone> ok I get the same logs as bug source ubiquity #526534
<Riddell> jetdrone: I think the tactic would be to remove the new progress bar code and see if that fixes it
<Riddell> then we can either just drop that or dig further in to find the bit that causes the problem
<Riddell> and moan to pyqt or pykde developers or whatever
<freeflying> alpha3 works fine for you all? I did a fresh install with alpha3 on my desktop, it can't even drop me into console
<freeflying> its a nvidia chipset based desktop with built-in nvidia graphic
<Riddell> sounds like plymouth breakage
<Tm_T> I don't even see plymouth other than quick flash
<jussi01> can someone advise me how to replace lilo with grub2 on lucid?  is it as simplas as apt-get remove --pur  and apt-get install? or?
<Tm_T> jussi01: or just installing grub2, I think it should conflict with lilo & others
<jussi01> Tm_T: right. grub2 wouldnt install on initial install, so I had to use lilo, all good, but lilo sucks and i want my grub back. :)
<freeflying> Riddell: purge plymouth won'r make it work as well
<freeflying> jussi01: grub-install
<jussi01> freeflying: hrm?
<jussi01> grub isnt installed as yet at all
<freeflying> jussi01: can you install it manually?
<Riddell> freeflying: could be the KMS stuff in general
<jussi01> freeflying: yes, of course, Im just checking if there are any little "niggly" things I need to do. :)
<Riddell> try turning off KMS at grub, nomodesetting or something is the option
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, seems like kms of nouveau's problem
<apachelogger> dpm: have a fix for the pot creation
<apachelogger> will take a couple of hours until I can QA it though
 * apachelogger is on campus until 19 UTC or so
<dpm> ah, awesome apachelogger. Thanks for keeping me up-to-date, and I hope you had fun remembering your old bash scripting days ;)
<shadeslayer> hey has anyone try and compile kdebindings 4.4?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does it?
<Riddell> yes although it was blocked on mono this weekend past I believe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ive done : sudo apt-get builddep kdebindings-kde4,that should bring in all build deps i believe.. right?
<Riddell> no it's "kdebindings" now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on karmic
<Riddell> likewise
<Lex79> someone kicked out mono from New, now buids fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apt-cache search kdebindings results in 3 hits,debug,java bindings and -kde
<Riddell> that doesn't search for source packages.  the source package is kdebindings
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> so itll build... on karmic after i pull in the build-deps via that command
<Riddell> if you have the correct packaging
<Riddell> ** karmic testers for 4.4.1 needed
<shadeslayer> ill help!
<Riddell> do you know the ninjas PPA line?
<shadeslayer> not before tommorow though :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um nop
<Riddell> needs tested today, release is tomorrow
<shadeslayer> oh... ill be going to the uni tomorrow... i can test only tommorow :(
<shadeslayer> Bandwidth constraints
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are the bindings fixed in 4.4.1?
<Riddell> fixed?
<shadeslayer> i mean will it be upgraded to 4.4.1 from 4.3.5
<Riddell> there have been 4.4.0 packages for a while for that
<shadeslayer> um... where?
<Riddell> see kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a bit more specifc would help :)
<Riddell> "KDE SC 4.4 Packages Available"
 * shadeslayer wonders how the backports repo left out
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: kdebindings - 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3 is in backports ppa
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yeah,i thought i had that repo....
<shadeslayer> since i have kde 4.4
<shadeslayer> no upgrades,no package by that name 0_o
<shadeslayer> have a look : http://pastebin.ca/1817184
<shadeslayer> i think since the lpia build failed,it didnt use that package
<freeflying> Riddell: kimpanel-ibus can't work out of box under lucid, but fine under karmic :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: so how do i force a download?
<Riddell> freeflying: sigh, there's no difference.  is it a different version of ibus?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, ibus got upgraded
<freeflying> Riddell: all configuration are fine, you need re-run ibus-daemon manually
<Riddell> freeflying: fooey.  so we need to find out if there is a maintainer for kimpanel-ibus and see if he has plans to update to the new version
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm not very impressed with the upgrade compatibility from ibus
<Riddell> that's the trouble with dbus interfaces over library interfaces, nobody cares about versioning
<freeflying> heh
<freeflying> suppose I won't have time for it recently
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i see that the ppa has the kdebindings but apt doesnt want to download them and refuses to even acknowledge them in the sources
<Riddell> "kdebindings" isn't a binary package
<shadeslayer> then?
<shadeslayer> meta package?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: force a download?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: i mean how do i install kdebindings 4.4?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: add the repo and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: doesnt show meta package kdebindings
<shadeslayer> nor does it show upgrades
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: see above, it isn't a binary package
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok,i get it,but since its a meta package,sudo apt-get install kdebindings should install it right?
<shadeslayer> install all the stuff it pulls in i mean
<neversfelde> it is a meta package?
<shadeslayer> if it isnt a binary package,itll be a meta package right?
<Riddell> 15:00 < Riddell> "kdebindings" isn't a binary package
<shadeslayer> what is it then?
<shadeslayer> source package?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<rgreening> What's the best way to upgrade from KARMIC to LUCID now? I have tried update-notifier-kde -d but it fails (complains about unable to remove update-notifier-kde I belive).
<rgreening> Riddell:  ^
<Riddell> we've done zero testing on that so far I'm afraid
<Riddell> do-release-upgrade -d  ?
<Tm_T> umm, Konqueror is still the default web browser in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> rekonq is looking nicer and nicer though
<Riddell> wondering if we should invite a rekonq guy to UDS
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, though I'm worried of lacking menu- and statusbar
<Tm_T> I use them both frequently
<Riddell> what for?
<Riddell> the search box seems like the obvious missing element to me
<Tm_T> Riddell: menubar for keyboard access (I keep it hidden when I don't need it) and statusbar tells information what tooltips cannot, like to where some links points to and so on
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll try that
<Tm_T> Riddell: otherwise, it looks (mostly) good
<Riddell> Tm_T: it has a label which appears at the bottom with the link URL
<Riddell> line Chromium does
<Riddell> like
<Riddell> allee: don't let me forget that nepomuk patch
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmh, didn't do it for me everytime
<Riddell> sounds like a bug
<Tm_T> anyway, I would love to have option to show the statusbar all the time, I'm weird I know
<Tm_T> Riddell: reason I was asking, was "Not a single one of the major distributions ships Konqueror as
<Tm_T> default browser anymore. I think that says all."
<Tm_T> in http://markmail.org/message/tuxnlj3wkiyar7hy#query:+page:1+mid:qluyyrjnmczuubwa+state:results
<allee> Riddell: okay.  So 1st reminder :)  bug #529021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529021 in kdebase-runtime "[PATCH] URLs returned by nepomuksearch unusable or irritating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529021
<Riddell> Tm_T: besides Frank forgetting one obvious major distribution I agree, that's why i wanted arora for jaunty but others didn't
<Riddell> allee: trueg commented that something was wrong with the version on reviewboard, did you notice that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm still against having Arora as default browser, one big reason is that it doesn't follow KDE language settings at all
<Riddell> so hopefully rekonq will be the answer
<Riddell> allee: of course you can add it to bzr yourself you know?
<rgreening> Riddel: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<rgreening> The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in
<rgreening> the removal blacklist.
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> that'll be in a blacklist to stop it being removed but now we do want to remove it because it's not used in lucid
<ScottK> Personally, I don't see a lot of benifit in switching browsers.  No matter what we switch to that's not Firefox, people will use Firefox because more web sites work with it.  People used to develop web sites for IE, now they mostly develop for IE and Firefox.
<allee> Riddell: No had not seen it.   I look at it once more tonight     About commit:  lp:~kubuntu-member/kderun-time or something like that?
<Riddell> allee: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-member/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu
<allee> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> edit; bzr add <files>; bzr diff; bzr commit
<Tm_T> ScottK: heh, Firefox simply doesn't work here, so I'm happily living without it
<Riddell> people develop websites for webkit too, anyone at all competant knows to check that works
<Riddell> rgreening: dunno where that blacklist is, let's ask mvo
 * Lex79 agrees with ScottK
<ScottK> What's the market share of webkit browsers?
<Tm_T> ScottK: there's no reliable way to measure
<davmor2> Riddell: don't forget the magic online checker
<Riddell> webkit browser share is probably about the same as mac desktop share
<Riddell> but there's enough safari and chrome users out there that web designers care about it
<ScottK> Looks like ~10% these days so likely so.
<ScottK> Although there were lots of designers that didn't care about FF when it was at 10%.
<Riddell> lucid and karmic testers still needed for 4.4.1
<ejat> Riddell: 4.4.1 available?
<Riddell> for testers
<ejat> is it in ninjas ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's safe to assume that no powepc-packages in ppa whatsoever?
<Riddell> correct
<Tm_T> I blame you, jussi01 (;
<Tm_T> ...I actually have to figure out why Xorg in Lucid doesn't see/use keyboards
 * shtylman_ wants iphone support in amarok now that rythmbox has it :)
<Tm_T> shtylman_: what kind of support you mean?
<shtylman_> Tm_T: to be able to add songs
<Tm_T> from/to iphone?
<shtylman_> right now I have to use a vm
<ScottK> Ooooh.  Yes please.  I think iPhone support would imply iPod Touch support too.  I'd like some of that.
<shtylman_> yea
<shtylman_> ScottK: yea... I think it would
<Tm_T> hmmm, gtkpod is the key there?
<shtylman_> Tm_T: I don't think it is
<shtylman_> Tm_T: http://www.osnews.com/story/22942/Ubuntu_10_04_To_Support_iPhone_iPod_Touch_
<shtylman_> I think there are different libraries now
<Tm_T> hmmm
<apachelogger> dpm: ping ping
<apachelogger> no dpm :(
<dpm> apachelogger, on a meeting, so I might not be too responsive, but If I can help, just shoot :)
<apachelogger> dpm: can you somehow query for all templates that are affected by the broken-pot bug?
<apachelogger> dpm: I have a fix ready to be uploaded... but we need to rebuild all affected packages with new pkg-kde-tools AND run tight QA on new pot uploads
<apachelogger> the fix includes all new versions of some KDE l10n scripts that were last synced in jaunty, so there might be issues
<apachelogger> on a positive side: I now made it easier to sync the scripts in pkg-kde-tools, which should help prevent such things form happening again
<dpm> apachelogger, hmm, I'm not sure how to query on that. I've got a list of all template names from LP, but that's all. What I can do is to ask the Rosetta devs if they could run a query to check the content of templates, but I'm not sure how to do it before having spoken to them. Is there a particular string that could help us identify the broken templates? I could also do a visual inspection: in Catalan I know all KDE templates are translated, so if we
<dpm> recently have gotten some untranslated due to the bug, I could perhaps identify them
<dpm> i.e. I mean something that is common to all broken templates?
<apachelogger> dpm: every string that at least contains "<[string,layout,widget,item,property]" should be looked at
<dpm> ok, that might be a start, I'll talk to them tomorrow when they're back
<apachelogger> dpm: k, thanks, I'll upload the fixed pkg-kde-tools meanwhile
<dpm> cool, ta
<apachelogger> dpm: please inform the translators to watch out for problems
<apachelogger> though I do not suppose there will be any :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: ping
<dpm> yeah, I'll have to tell them to watch out not to translate the current translators anyway
<ScottK> neversfelde: Pong
<apachelogger> dpm: true :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: If you have a minute, would you have a look at bug 530172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530172 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception: kfritz 0.0.4 (Universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530172
<ScottK> Sure.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: to sync l10n scripts in pkg-kde-tools use l10nsync from debian/rules, findfiles needs manually merge...the function prints a reminder about that
<apachelogger> Riddell, dpm: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.6.4ubuntu4
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'll approve it if you agree to work to get it in Debian and maintain it there.
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, I will do it
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> it is already on my ToDo
<blueyed> Is there a way to get the currently selected profile from powerdevil via dbus? there's setProfile, but not getProfile.. see "qdbus org.kde.powerdevil /modules/powerdevil". Am I missing something?
<apachelogger> blueyed: I don't think there is a way
<blueyed> ok, I'll file a wishlist items with bko then.
<apachelogger> blueyed: you might want to poke drf in #kde-devel with that bug, if he is around and the code design is appropriate adding such a dbus interface doesnt take more than a couple of minutes
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb in lucid supports orig.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> bash scripting is so boring
<apachelogger> http://www.goldb.org/goldblog/cmg_images/real_programmers_binary.jpg
<blueyed> he's not around, apachelogger. Thanks. Filed as 229074
<nixternal> Quintasan|Szel: bug 500218 - this is fixed for you too now right? I know all 3 of my machines it is working again, qemu that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500218 in qemu-kvm "*** glibc detected *** qemu: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000000e44b10 ***" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500218
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> I am quite awesome if I might say so ;)
<Riddell> true true
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> uh new kdepimlibs and kdepim tarballs
<neversfelde> Lex79: as far as I understand a new kmldonkey tarball will be available after 4.4.1 is released
<neversfelde> on ktown
<apachelogger> that bash is becoming so weird I could just as well have implemented it in ruby :P
<neversfelde> meh, blogilo is pulled in on every update from the backports-ppa
<neversfelde> it Replaces: bilbo (<< 0:1.0)
<neversfelde> what's wrong there?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: only if bilbo is installed or also without it?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I cannot test, one moment
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it does not matter if bilbo is installed or not, blogilo is reinstalled on every upgrade
<apachelogger> that is interesting though
<apachelogger> neversfelde: maybe it just hates you :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I am not sure that Replaces: bilbo (<< 0:1.0) is a good idea
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, the backports beta ppa is my friend, backports ppa is jealous
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I added the 0: some time ago, because it was 1.0 before
<apachelogger> 0:1.0 technically == 1.0
<apachelogger> but I am not sure 0:1.0 is a correct notation
<neversfelde> seems that it is not
<persia> It is correct, but completely pointless.
<persia> 0: is implied by the absence of epoch
<apachelogger> then why do all packagemanagers want to upgrade the package :P
 * apachelogger doesnt see any other weirdness in the control file and goes checking if something is wrong on soyuz' side
<apachelogger> hm, nothing weird there
<apachelogger> neversfelde, persia: aptitude shows the replaces of the installed version as 0:1.0 and the one it wants to install as 1.0
 * apachelogger would try removing the 0 honestly
<apachelogger> maybe there is an implementation bug
<persia> That sounds like an implementation bug.  "0:" is supposed to be implied by the absence of an epoch according to 5.1.12
<neversfelde> apachelogger: that would introduce the old overwirte problem again
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: blogilo tries to overwirte someting that is in bilbo, dunno the details anymore
<apachelogger> neversfelde: replaces (<< 4:4.4.0)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k, I'll try
<apachelogger> if that does not work, then your packaging is bugged :P
<neversfelde> seems that after I wrote Moto, everything that I do is broken or breaks something
<neversfelde> that is what I call bad karma :D
<apachelogger> well deserved :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: when do you start uploading 4.4.1 to lucid? The same bug is in bzr I think.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-02
<Lex79> neversfelde: thanks about kmldonkey
<neversfelde> Lex79: I did nothing more then writing a mail :)
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger>   case `eval "expr \"\$"$1"\" "` in
<apachelogger>     "en_GB" )
<apachelogger>       eval "$1=\"engb\"";;
<apachelogger>   esac
<apachelogger> bash is fun :D
<claydoh> apachelogger: it's all Greek to me, or German even :)
 * claydoh is the old dog  who can't learn new tricks
<neversfelde> it's not german, I can guarantee :)
<claydoh> Actually I have a packaging question
<claydoh> if I want to package kmymoney2's kde4 version and not have it conflict with the kde3 version, how would I tackle that?
<claydoh> I know I would need to make the kde4 version's executable kmymoney-kde4 or similar, menu entries etc
<claydoh> but I have no clue where to look on how to accomplish this (old dogs and all)
<jjesse> question in karmic i'm trying to download a new splash screen theme with Get Hot New Stuff, the theme I already want is shown as installed, however  it is not listed in the list of available splash screen themese
<jjesse> any ideas on my last message?
<DarkwingDuck> Lucid question... I open KMail and Akodani freezes... Any ideas?
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: no ideas
<Tm_T> jjesse: are those themes valid?
<DarkwingDuck> *grumbles* I need to get some info on Akodani
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: you might like to launch kmail and akonadi from konsole to get some related output perhaps
<DarkwingDuck> No, I ran akodani server and there are errors throught the SQL
<DarkwingDuck> throughout rather
<jjesse> Tm_T:  i would assume they are?  otherwise why would they be presented to be downloaded and installed?
<Tm_T> jjesse: well, GHNS lists whatever is in kde-look.org, it installs whatever contains correctly looking files...
<Tm_T> doesn't mean they are correct or valid in any way
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<jjesse> just disappointed that the theme doesn't match all the way
<Tm_T> roll your own!
<claydoh> omg my little blog post got mentioned on Distrowatch!
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else had any problems with Akodani server in 10.04?
<apachelogger> claydoh: your one about unicorns?
 * apachelogger should blog about unicorns
<ghostcube> when the .... and the laaast unicorn ... dumdidum
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: *sob*
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> time to upload 4.4.1?
<Riddell> neversfelde: what bug is this?
<Riddell> "Your membership in irc-kubuntu-ops is about to expire" jussi01 still about to expire?
<jussi01> Riddell: have you checked it on LP?  you have just over 10 hours
<apachelogger> Riddell: the bug where blogilo wants to get upgraded all the time
<jussi01> Riddell: yeah, looks like you still need to renew
<jussi01> Riddell: theres a few for you, here included.
<jussi01> its self renewal, so you need to click the link in the emails
<dpm> apachelogger, Riddell, hi. I've just talked to danilo about fixing the wrong translation templates in bug 529483. I've given him the pattern apachelogger gave me yesterday to identify such templates, and he'll see if he can come up with a list of templates/source packages which need rebuilding against the new pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529483 in pkg-kde-tools "Wrong POT template creation in some KDE packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529483
<dpm> apachelogger, Riddell, well, that was quick, so here is the list of potentially affected source packages -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/386914/ Obviously only the Kubuntu ones built with pkg-kde-tools are affected
<Riddell> I'm just about to upload many of those with KDE 4.4.1
<Trouble> 4.4.1 \o/
<Riddell> now if only we could get someone on karmic to test it
<Tm_T> Riddell: mmm, Qt 4.6.2 too?
<Riddell> not in karmic
<Tm_T> hmm, so in Lucid there's this with Amarok atleast? https://bugs.kde.org/227639 && http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6932
<Trouble> Riddell: If you're putting 4.4.1 in staging or something I can test it on Karmic (Netbook)
<Riddell> msg'ed
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, that was a list for all series and in the staging database (a few days behind). Here's the list of potentially affected packages for Lucid and the production database => http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/386927/ . This should give you an idea of which packages need rebuilding (fortunately, it seems it's not too many). Please let me know if you need anything else.
<Trouble> In 4.4.1, KDE's System Activity isn't showing any CPU usage now, otherwise it seems to fine so far
<apachelogger> dpm: thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<Trouble> KDE 4.4.1 to be officially released in about 5.5 hours apparently \o/
<dpm> apachelogger, I also saw bug 530103, but I have no idea what a .kcfg file is. Do you think the issue described there is also caused by the templates bug, or is it something else? If it's the same problem, I'll just mark it as duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530103 in konversation "Wrong keyname extraction from konversation.kcfg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530103
<apachelogger> dpm: qutie possibly, kcfg is to describe kconfig relations, but also using xml markup
<apachelogger> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/kconfigxt/kconfigxt.html
<dpm> ok, thanks
<claydoh> apachelogger: no, the one about puppies, kittens, buttterflies, and how a guy named Harald is is super awesome
<claydoh> the one just before the "kubuntu devs are all highly attractive"
<Riddell> claydoh: you haven't blogged in over a year according to http://jakeandgus.blogspot.com/
<claydoh> Riddell: moved to wordpress http://dohbuoy.wordpress.com
<claydoh> wordpress works better with blogilo :)
<claydoh> tho  I am not a big blogger.
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: have you seen this? : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+web+page+mockup?content=109869
<Mamarok_> hm, blogilo apparently doesn't remember that it has been updated
<Mamarok_> it stays in the upgradeables list
<dantti> Riddell: tomorrow there will be a new Pk 0.5 release, I fixed aptcc to not alow essential packages to be removed, although not many ppl use it I think it's pretty important to update...
<Riddell> if it's not a feature release that's no problem
<Riddell> just point us at it
<dantti> ok, I send you the link tomorrow..
<Mamarok> Riddell: don't forget to renew your ops memberships...
<Riddell> mm, yes
<Riddell> faff
<DarkwingMobile> riddell: you about?
<Riddell> hi DarkwingMobile
<Riddell> kde-l10n is eating my hard disk!
<DarkwingMobile> question, anyone mention problems with akonadi when upgrading to lucid?
<Riddell> yes I believe apachelogger was moaning about that
<DarkwingMobile> sql keeps failing out from old settings I'm assuming but, on a fresh install it seems to work just fine
<DarkwingMobile> alright. ill toss up a bug and talk to him. maybe we can resolve something
<darkwing-mobile> apachelogger: you about?
<Tm_T> KDE sc 4.4.1 released (:
<Riddell> building in lucid
<Riddell> will copy to karmic PPA shortly
<darkwing-mobile> nice.
<darkwing-mobile> ive gotta find a way to disable akodani
<darkwing-mobile> akoadni rather
<Tm_T> akonadi?
<darkwing-mobile> yeah. upgrade to lucid crashed the sql server
<darkwing-mobile> small keyboard
<darkwing-mobile> actually what i need to do is dig deeper in learning to manipulate it and see if i can figure a fix
<darkwing-mobile> hmmmm. wonder if the 9.10 fix will work...
<darkwing-mobile> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> darkwing-mobile: kind of
<darkwing-mobile> nixternal: you have a chance to go over the needs this weekend?
<nixternal> no I didn't...my aunt passed away so I have been really busy with family obligations
<apachelogger> Riddell: you might wanna hold up on kde-l10n for lucid
<darkwing-mobile> oh im sorry bro. shoot me an email on what i can do as im at work on my phone lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am working on a novel approach to break rosetta
<apachelogger> erm to packaging the l10n stuff ;)
<Riddell> it's already uploaded I'm afraid
<apachelogger> hm, doesn't matter then
<darkwing-mobile> apachelogger: u had problems with akonadi?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> everyone is
<Tm_T> ?
<apachelogger> it's just that everyone in here does not listen to me when I try to communicate what the problem is :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: create a new user and start kontact
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, but trunk kmail is so buggy yet ):
<darkwing-mobile> lol my server keeps hanging on me with crashes. id tinker but it locks out kmail and i kinda need that lol
<Lex79> Riddell: still remaining to upload from ninja: virtuosoconverter, kopete-cryptography, ktorrent, eigen2, plasma-widget-smoothtasks
<Riddell> Lex79: to upload to ninja you mean?
<Riddell> eigen2 seems to be in ninjas
<Lex79> uhm :) no you have to grab those packages ^^ from ninja and upload to archive
<Riddell> oh upload to lucid?
<Lex79> yes please
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> Lex79: ok to copy packages over to backports PPA for karmic?
<Lex79> yes, it's ok for me
<shtylman_> is there a reason dput to my ppa would say it uploaded everything but then I don't see it in my actual ppa?
<Riddell> shtylman_: maybe the gpg signature isn't being accepted (in which case you won't get an e-mail either, it would be spam)
<shtylman_> hmm
<shtylman_> Riddell: some way to check?
<neversfelde> did someone manage to fix that bilbo/blogilo problem? Sorry was busy all day and couldn't do anything Kubuntu related.
<Lex79> neversfelde: I fixed, I hope... :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: it is Replaces: bilbo (<= 1.0) again?
<Lex79> neversfelde: and conflicts too, since bilbo <= 1.0 is gone, and blogilo replaces entirely bilbo
<Lex79> maybe you forgot to add "conflicts"
<neversfelde> Lex79: ok, I can test if that fixes the overwirte problem when upgrading bilbo > blogilo
<Lex79> thanks
<Riddell> shtylman_: put the .dsc file somewhere and I can check if they validate locally
<shtylman_> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/libunwind_0.99-0.2ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<Riddell> gpg: Signature made Tue 02 Mar 2010 18:55:21 GMT using RSA key ID 3875DC6D
<Riddell> 301E8E7B
<Riddell> launchpad says  OpenPGP keys:
<Riddell> shtylman_: so they don't match
<shtylman_> oh...maybe I didn't add the key to teh openpgp keys section... only ssh keys section
<shtylman_> Riddell: keys are complicated... why can't we just trust people :)
<Riddell> I know, the internet is always friendly, it all seems so unnecessary
<shtylman_> indeed
 * Trouble keeps a suspicious eye on Riddell
<Riddell> hmm, packaged copied from ninjas to backports but it calls it a "delayed copy" and nothing has showed up
<Lex79> they are there now
<Lex79> good :)
<ejat> JontheEchidna: i just notice lately .. my knetworkmanager got problem ..
<ejat> using wired , wireless @ broadband
<ejat> its keep "Activating ....."
<ejat> i think after i upgrade to alpha3 ..
<yuriy_work> mine i think just keeps showing the icon that looks like it's activiating
<ejat> yuriy_work: yeah .. correct
<shtylman_> Riddell: ok...so I added a new key which matches and did another dput
<shtylman_> Riddell: does it take time for the package to show up in the ppa listof packages?
<shtylman_> (not built immediately I know that)
<shtylman_> but I should still see the source package right?
<shtylman_> Riddell: oh nvm
<shtylman_> Riddell: it finally showed up
<shtylman_> guess it took some time
<Lex79> Riddell: seems you didn't copy Qt 4.6.2 to backports, I'm going to copy it and see if there are other packages missing
<shtylman_> Riddell: more annoying ppa questions: what if a base package does not exist? what am I supposed to make the changelog version line look like?
<Lex79> Riddell: the "delayed copy" was really delayed :) now all packages are in backports
<Mamarok> Riddell: don't forget to renew your ops memberships... running out in 4 hours from now :(
<shtylman_> wow kde 4.4.1 is already here
<shtylman_> that was fast
<jussi01> shtylman_: it sure was, when did that sneak up?
<shtylman_> released today
 * jussi01 waits for it to hit luxcid...
<jussi01> lucid even
<shtylman_> heh
<shtylman_> http://interviews.slashdot.org/story/10/03/02/186206/Matt-Asay-Answers-Your-Questions-About-Ubuntu-and-Canonical
<shtylman_> ^ an interesting read for all
<shtylman_> I think its worth thinking about some of the raised kde issues... if even just to consider perception
<Trouble> Yea, gets interesting about half way down ;-)
<jussi01> does anyone know where amsn saves saved password info? Ive forgotten my password... :/
<Riddell> jussi01: if it's not in kwallet it'll be in .kde/share/config/
<Riddell> anyone tested 4.4.1 from backports PPA?
<nixternal> Riddell: updating now to 4.4.1 from backports ppa
 * apachelogger is wondering who is granting FFes for packages in a specific package set
<nixternal> update completed to 4.4.1 from backports ppa, no install problems noted
<nixternal> all looks well after reboot as well Riddell for 4.4.1 backports ppa
<Riddell> great thanks nixternal
<Riddell> apachelogger: me for KDE bits
<apachelogger> hm, things are getting more comlicated really :S
<seele> who is the maintainer of the touchpad kcm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that still in affect, or do we still file FFe requests with motu release?
<Riddell> motu release doesn't exist I believe
<Riddell> it's all one team now
<Riddell> seele: packager or author?
<seele> Riddell: author
<seele> Riddell: or whoever would be making changes
<Riddell> mishaaq@gmail.com.
<Riddell> Micha??
<apachelogger> Riddell: just stumbled across bug 529141 which is subscribed to motu release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529141 in kde-style-qtcurve "[FFe] Merge kde-style-qtcurve 1.1.1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529141
 * apachelogger notes that even after years of discussion that archive reorg feels like one big messy sticky gooy thing
<Riddell> seele: there was a thread recently on kde-core-devel about another touchpad kcontrol module synaptiks so it's not clear if kcm-touchpad is the long term future
<seele> ah.. so stop reviewing it? heh
<Riddell> seele: well maybe kcm-touchpad will win out, it's just not clear
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think it is a problem if qt build-deps on pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> currently the pot creation script for Qt is in its debian dir, but having it together with the other l10n stuff is better from a maintenance POV
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems fine to me
<apachelogger> cool, I'll jump at that once I am done with fixing the broken pots and revising the kde-l10n stuff
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.2.90-0ubuntu2 in a bzr rev?
<apachelogger> if so please push with --overwrite
 * apachelogger also created ubuntu2 and wondered why soyuz ate it :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<genii> Riddell: dist-upgrade brought me to 4.4.1 but it held back kdebase-workspace and kdebase-workspace-data
<Riddell> genii: what happens if you apt-get install kdebase-workspace-data  ?
<genii> Riddell: I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1820120
<genii> (chose no for the moment)
<genii> apt-cache policy for workspace and workspace-data shows 4.4.0 installed
<genii> (but kde is reporting as 4.4.1)
<Riddell> genii: what happens if you  apt-get install kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin plasma-desktop ?
<genii> one sec
<genii> Riddell: Lots of broken packages ... I'll pastebin
<genii> http://pastebin.ca/1820135
<apachelogger> Riddell: where are the packages?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.4.1
<Riddell> in backports PPA and in lucid
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
 * apachelogger pokes sources.list
<Riddell> genii: seems to install fine for me, I'm a bit puled
<Riddell> puzzled
<apachelogger> same here
<genii> If I have ppa beta and experimental on could that screw it up?
<apachelogger> genii: can you keep on adding stuff to the install list until you hit some other dependency
<apachelogger> i.e. add kdebase-workspace-bin to the list and try again
<apachelogger> see if the list of broken depends grows
<genii> apachelogger: OK, hangon
<apachelogger> if not add klipper
<apachelogger> ...
<Trouble> Launchpad gave me a package size mismatch when I was installing 4.4.1 from ninja's earlier, but it the 2nd attempt to upgrade was fine.
<apachelogger> oh cmon
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> internet connection at 87% of ooo
<genii> apt-cache policy  kdebase-workspace-bin doesn't show 4.4.1 as a candidate, i think thats the prob
<Riddell> it's certainly there
<genii> My sources.list - http://pastebin.com/hkuRuTHd
<Riddell> I'd get rid of beta and experimental
<genii> OK. Is having libdevel commented out a prob?
<Riddell> what is that?
<genii> Riddell: Not sure, it was in there by default
<genii> eg: #deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid libdevel
<Riddell> never heard of it
<genii> beta and experimental commented out now... update and then policy still shows no 4.4.1 version available for kdebase-workspace-bin
<apachelogger> ohhhh!!!
<apachelogger> genii: your mirror is probably not synced completel
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> s/ca.archive.ubuntu/archive.ubuntu/g
<genii> apachelogger: Ah, the Canadian one is not yet up-to-date is best guess then?
<apachelogger> yes
<genii> OK, lemme switch to core repos and try
<Riddell> oh you're on lucid
<genii> Yes
<genii> Weird, still no 4.4.1 candidate
<apachelogger> genii: you did run apt-get update, right?
<genii> apachelogger: Yes indeedy. Also double-checked to make sure I hadn't pinned anything
<apachelogger> genii: no errors with update?
<genii> apachelogger: none
<apachelogger> then I find this all even weirder then before
 * apachelogger notes to self: if tarballs are missing a part of the name you prolly forgot some brackets
 * apachelogger smiles like a little child that just saw a blue headed unicorn flying up in the sky :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime didn't compile on amd64 in lucid
 * Riddell retries
<shtylman> ;(
<Riddell> oh roman, don't cry, it'll compile soon!
<apachelogger> otherwise there is still gnome, that usually works :P
<apachelogger> shtylman: does the openoffice kde stuff require any sort of translation?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-03
<genii> I'll be around another 4-5 hours if more testing etc is required
<shtylman> apachelogger: no idea
<shtylman> apachelogger: iirc it does not
<apachelogger> ok :)
<shtylman> cause it uses the oo text
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh, I could check the buildlog I suppose
<Riddell> UDS announced, sponsorship https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Sponsorship
<shtylman> Riddell: where/when is it gonna be?
<shtylman> nvm
<Riddell> the exciting land of Belgium!
<shtylman> I see that :)
 * genii thinks about the variety of Belgian beers
 * apachelogger remembers fosdem and blinks once and goes back to poking sed with his laser screwdriver
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently sed is not very much into !
<Riddell> ryanakca: waa, I can't edit the URL path settings on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/135/edit
<Riddell> none of those boxes will expand
<apachelogger> smells like broken js :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: karmic upgrade from 4.4.0 went fine
<Riddell> lovely
<manwichmakeameal> so is there anything interesting going on in kubuntuland? slackware user here wanting to check it out
<apachelogger> manwichmakeameal: depends on the defiition of interesting I suppose
<manwichmakeameal> just curious what people are working on, i suppose
 * apachelogger is working on superior kde-l10n packaging ;)
<manwichmakeameal> i've got 9.10 downloading right now. saw project timelord and figured i'd try to hunt some bugs or so
<Trouble> There are bugs?? ;-o
<manwichmakeameal> i guess we'll find out
<genii> Riddell: Any word on Lucid 64bit kdebase-runtime yet?
<jjesse> wow lots of updates on karmic today
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: How did you fix the akoandi problem?
 * genii checks ftbs
<ryanakca> Riddell: Oh nooes. Hmm... does tabing between boxes work?
<ryanakca> Looks like it doesn't.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Temporarily, this-really-sucks fix: Konqueror -> Configuration -> Configure Konqueror -> Internet Navigation -> Java & Javascript -> Javascript -> New domain -> add www-admin.kubuntu.org and set to refuse / disable javascript for it.
<ryanakca> (Liberal translation from French for menu paths)
<ryanakca> s/menu paths/konqueror menu paths/
 * ryanakca is really looking forward to ofirk's theme so that we can get rid of the current breaks-if-you-look-at-it-the-wrong-way theme.
<genii> plasma-widget-folderview seems to be currently the package which is stalling the Lucid 64bit 4.4.1 upgrade for me here
 * genii puts on more coffee
<a|wen> anyone looking at the kdebluetooth 0.4.2 bugfix release? i suppose we want that one for lucid
<neversfelde> a|wen: already did, there is a bug report in launchpad
<a|wen> neversfelde: ahh, great ... should've seen that one
<ejat> neversfelde: can u check blogilo in ninja ppa .. its keep available upgrade .. even i already upgrade it ..
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387485/
<neversfelde> ejat: will do
<ejat> neversfelde: thanks ..
<neversfelde> Riddell, Lex79: We have kdepim - 4:4.4.1a-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1  isn't that a problem, when upgrading to lucid?
<Mamarok> oh, and BTW, blogilio still refuses to understand it was upgraded...
<Mamarok> -i
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: bug 448705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I didnt
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am magnificent
<apachelogger> and you are all beautiful
<apachelogger> and life is awesome
<a|wen> sounds like someone is having a good day :)
<apachelogger> ever since I saw a blue headed unicorn flying up in the sky yesterday!
 * a|wen likes blue headed unicorns
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1821019
<apachelogger> created by one tiny bash script from one common packaging branch :D
<Lure-android> Can somebody retry kdepimlibs on amd64?
<apachelogger> Lure-android: done
<Lure-android> Thanks. Will need further retries for kdebase*
<jussi01> Lure-android: rofl, was going to make same comment on daviey's blog
<Lure-android> ;-) , it was obvious suggestion
 * Lure-android hates irc from phone due to stupid company firewall :-(
 * jussi01 wishes for decent ircable phone...
<Lure-android> It is not that bad, but still sucks
<Lure-android> Jussi01: but nexus one rocks
<jussi01> Lure-android: it still doesnt have a physical keyboard, which is a must for me
 * jussi01 has an e66...
<jussi01> it works ok, but screen size is tiny and its... symbian...
<Lure-android> That is probably the reason why irc sucks for me ;-)
<Lure-android> I had E65 before
<jussi01> Im not sure what phone I want
<jussi01> Im umming and erring
<jussi01> wouldve liked the n900 +1 but then they went and did meego...
<Lure-android> Yep, that sucks
<Lex79> apachelogger: yes, we forgot to drop "a" in version, now is a problem for users wants upgrade to lucid
<apachelogger> makes sense
<apachelogger> only recently I thought about the danger of that happening :)
<apachelogger> need to find a way to prevent it in future
<Lex79> yes
<apachelogger> bug first I'll go do some work @university :P
<Lex79> because I can't find a solution, a version > of 4.4.1a~karmic1~ppa1 but < of 4.4.1-0ubuntu1 :D
<Lure-android> apachelogger: kdebase-workspace, kdegraphics, kdepim, kdemultimedia on amd64 needs your retry now
<apachelogger> Lex79: just bump the one in lucid to 4.4.1a
 * Lure-android thinks kdepimlibs is published by now
<Lex79> yes, but is not elegant I think
<apachelogger> Lure-android: oh man, I wont get any lunch because of you :P
<apachelogger> Lex79: I do find it elegant :P
<apachelogger> not to mention clear
<apachelogger> because they tarballs are the same I suppose
<apachelogger> so they should have the same upstream version
<apachelogger> which means lucid must be bumped
<Lex79> yes, they are the same
<Lex79> kdepimlibs too needs bumping
<apachelogger> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<apachelogger> this python stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<Riddell> going with 4.4.1a in lucid is probably best for now.  in general we should probably copy from ninjas to staging except for any "a" packages and rebuild the "a" packages in staging before copying to backports
<Lure-android> If you retry those, you can be excused for lunch then ;-)
 * Lure-android need to fibd next coredev target
<apachelogger> Lure-android: if only the pyware would allow me to
<apachelogger> well it is broken
<apachelogger> Lure-android: I suppose Riddell can retry
 * apachelogger really must go
<Riddell> can do
<Lex79> neversfelde: the fix for bilbo works :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: good :)
<ulysses> hello
<ulysses> the link to the KDE SC 4.4.1 announcement is wrong here: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/135
<ulysses> the correct link is http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.1.php
<neversfelde> ulysses: corrected, thank you
<ghostcube> hi :)
 * ghostcube sponsors coffee for all :)
<ghostcube> ehem.. is ubuntuone supporting kde till now or  the music store ? havent seen any kde app using it only gnomi
<ghostcube> :)
<dantti> Riddell: http://www.packagekit.org/releases/PackageKit-0.5.7.tar.bz2 this includes various fix in aptcc and that update system patch that apachelogger send to me..
<dantti> *fixes
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> dantti: is there a full changelog?
 * dantti checks
<dantti> Riddell: the NEWS files inside of it only misses the two last fixes in aptcc (but the fix is there)
<Riddell> thanks
<dantti> if you need you can add aptcc: Fix show broken packages and aptcc: Don't allow essential packages to be removed
<apachelogger> ghostcube: no kde support
<ghostcube> damn, is this planned so far apachelogger :)
<ghostcube> would be nice to have this in amarok or so
<apachelogger> that you would have to ask canonical
<ghostcube> :| oha
<ghostcube> then i maybe dont do it :D
<ScottK> Canonical were considering working on KDE integration for Ubuntu One until some community person volunteered to do it for them.
<ejat> ghostcube: +1
 * Lex79 coughs
 * maco2 pouts
<maco2> that 4.4.1 update in kubuntu-backports? it lost contacts from kontact again
<shtylman> great...we now have competing touchpad interfaces
<ghostcube> ScottK: ah thx for the info :)
<apachelogger> shtylman: we always had :P
<shtylman> apachelogger: welll... I just chimed in on the kde-devel mailing list about it
<shtylman> cause it would be nice to get something integrated into kde 4.5
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> ghostcube: if you care about proper music store support, then you migth wanna support amarok in negotiating with amazon
<Riddell> amarok is negotiating with amazon?
<apachelogger> there were plans
<ghostcube> amazon has watermarks
<ghostcube> ubuntuone not :|
<Riddell> I don't think amazon does reselling
<ghostcube> so wouldnt it be better to join ubuntuone store than amazon
 * ScottK doesn't have a problem with watermarks.
 * apachelogger doesnt either
<ghostcube> it runs against any opensource thinking in my opinion
<ScottK> Watermarks != DRM.
<apachelogger> I however do have a problem with mp3
<ghostcube> ScottK: i know not the thing i had in mind
<ghostcube> flac for the world
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> or mpc
<genii> I'm on my 9.04 again, the last partial updates last night killed the X on my 10.04/amd64/4.4.1
 * apachelogger is wondering why there is an or
<apachelogger> mpc is lossy compression
<ghostcube> :| i know flac is loseless
<ghostcube> my fault
<ghostcube> s/or/and
<apachelogger> bug in loss destection system
 * apachelogger reports bug ^^
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: flac and vorbis I would go :P
<ghostcube> hmmm ok we can go this way too wouldnt do me any harm so far :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> mpc is derifed from mp2 IIRC
<ghostcube> yep
<apachelogger> so there is no way of telling if it really does not violate patents anymore
<ghostcube> thats true
<apachelogger> and I for one would assume that the theoretical risk of a non-patent-derifed codes is lower
<ghostcube> will raise if mpc would be promoted i think so
<apachelogger> and since mpc and vorbis reach about the same quality I would say vorbis wins :P
<ghostcube> yep if you look at it this way youre absolutely correct
<ghostcube> is anyone of the devs on cebit ??
<apachelogger> well, there is no advantage to mpc anyway :P
<ghostcube> nah i just play mpc files here so it was the first i shoot out apachelogger
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> which means I would go for vorbis eitherway since they got xiph in the back
<apachelogger> ghostcube: kk ^^
<Riddell> how many portable music players play ogg?
<ghostcube> 2 out of 10
<ghostcube> Riddell: thats another problem :)
<nixternal> all players by sansa now play ogg out of the box
<ghostcube> oh cool
<apachelogger> android does too
<ghostcube> so we have the 2 out of 10
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> maemo does too
<ghostcube> and chrome os
<apachelogger> I suspect nokia devices will get support at some point too
<apachelogger> with qt and all
<nixternal> plus with sansa, some of them like the e260 v1 firmware allow you to install rockbox on them
<ghostcube> oi o.O
<apachelogger> v2 is usable too :P
<Riddell> nokia doesn't want ogg in HTML5
<ghostcube> rockbox is nice i got it on my old nano
<apachelogger> just not stable
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is another business though
<nixternal> ooh, all e200 modles by sansa now run rockbox...groovy
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> I suppose if ogg became more popular due to html5 it would also increase hardware support
<nixternal> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3402958&CatId=15  <- get a micro sd car for more storage and you are golden :)
 * apachelogger has a htc goldcard to unbrick his magic ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd say it's strongly related.  if one part of nokia does the legal nonsense to approve ogg then all parts can
<apachelogger> Riddell: do they dislike ogv for legal reasons?
<apachelogger> then again, if alleged free software vendors do not even support ogg in their branded solutions, why would anyone...
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, their lawyers haven't certified it "hidden patent free"
<ScottK> Nothing can be certified for that.
<Riddell> apachelogger: on the Ubuntu Music Store side, it's also an issue with the music industry, they approve the formats
<davmor2> nixternal: sansa fuse's rock anyway :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, but you can certify it to imply patents and which ones, so I suppose you have a better idea of what you are getting yourself into
<apachelogger> which makes mpeg4 less a risk I suppose
<apachelogger> Riddell: as I understand the mp3's distributed by the UMS are neither watermarked nor DRM protected, so they could distribute it as wav and it would make no difference
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger does not really care until someone pays him to care or reports a bug :P
<apachelogger> on more important business...
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common
<apachelogger> my blueheaded flying unicorn that is :D
<debfx> kde integration has been merged into the firefox 3.6 packaging branch :)
<Lex79> \o/
<ejat> debfx: \0/
<ejat> cant wait for it :)
<Riddell> I should upload kmozillahelper too
<debfx> Riddell: has the usage of the firefox icon in kmozillahelper already been approved?
 * apachelogger notes that you don't need to seek approval
<Riddell> kmozillahelper doesn't contain the firefox icon that I can see
<apachelogger> the icon was approved and hence can be used within all packages, that is if upstream agreed though
<debfx> the package contains the icon
<Riddell> debfx: where?
<debfx> Riddell: in the .diff.gz as an xpm
<Riddell> mm yes
<Riddell> debfx: what's that used for?
<debfx> Riddell: I included it in the package so the icon is displayed in the notification system settings even if firefox isn't installed
<Riddell> debfx: why would kmozillahelper be installed without firefox?
<debfx> Riddell: how do you want to make sure that kmozillahelper is installed on kubuntu when a user installs firefox? or should it be a non-default feature?
<Riddell> debfx: I was expecting the firefox installer would install it
<ScottK> Final U/I for Quassel will be uploaded shortly.
<Lex79> no chance to put firefox into cd ? neither a voting ? :)
<debfx> Riddell: I wouldn't expect the firefox installer to produce a different result than installing firefox from the package manager
<Riddell> debfx: so I still don't get why would kmozillahelper be installed without firefox?
<Riddell> and why does it have notifications without firefox?
<debfx> it could be installed by default (if that is an option)
<debfx> it doesn't display notifications without firefox, but there is an entry in the system settings
<Lex79> so no need to install it without firefox :)
<debfx> I don't see how else we could enable the kde integration by default (e.g. dist upgrades)
<ScottK> debfx: Because installing firefox from the package manager gives you a generally good firefox install.  I think it's reasonable to have the Kubuntu Firefox Installer provide an install that's optimized for use with Kubuntu.
<shtylman> man... I really wanna use kmail but it just doesn't play nice with my gmail imap
<shtylman> maybe I have too much email
<ScottK> shtylman: Did you try dimap?
<ScottK> IME it works a lot better than regular IMAP with Kmail.
<ScottK> I'm not a Gmail user though.
<shtylman> ScottK: not a gmail user? what are you... communist?
<ScottK> No.  Privacy snob.
<shtylman> ScottK: on another note...ive never heard of dimap
<shtylman> how does one use it?
<ScottK> It's disconnected IMAP.
<ScottK> When you set up a new account in Kmail, it's an option.
<shtylman> interesting...
 * shtylman looks
<debfx> ok, so I'll remove the firefox icon from kmozillahelper and make it depend on firefox
<Lex79> debfx: where is kmozillahelper source? just curiosity..
<debfx> Lex79: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kmozillahelper
<Lex79> THANKS
<Lex79> ops...sorry
<ScottK> debfx: Don't forget to entice apachelogger to changing the Firefox installer to install it too.
<Lex79> Riddell: just to remind you, I've still some packages in ninja to upload to Lucid archive
<Riddell> Lex79: oh yes sorry, getting distracted by this kdebindings on arm issue
<Riddell> ScottK: firefox installer is a jonathan thomas baby now, it's in c++
<ScottK> Ah.  Forgot that.
<ScottK> Thanks
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/1539208
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/1539247
<Lex79> retry please....
<Riddell> Lex79: done
<Lex79> ok
<rgreening> Riddell: what do i need to install for the virtuoso rdf server under lucid (or does package not yet exist)
<Riddell> virtuoso-nepomuk has the bits needed by KDE
<apachelogger> Riddell: are the icon chaches stripped from the iso yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I don't think livecd-rootfs has been uploaded, also casper needs to regerate them on install
<Riddell> it's on my todo, can do tomorrow
<apachelogger> ok cool
<Riddell> kdebindings in the ARM ppa now, crossing fingers
<apachelogger> though, I am wondering how the iso slipped below 690 then
<Riddell> NCommander ^^
<high-rez> Is 4.4.1 only partially built / in the repo ?
<Riddell> amd64 isn't all built
<high-rez> Ahh ok.
<high-rez> I noticed after an upgrade that some things, like konqueror, were missing ;)
<debfx> Riddell: updated kmozillahelper on revu
<Riddell> debfx: groovy, will get to it shortly
<NCommander> Riddell: you got an ARM PPA?
 * jussi01 goes to reboot after installing grub and uninstalling lilo... wish me luck...
<Riddell> NCommander: so do you
<Lex79> Riddell: ~ppa1 in your upload :(
<Riddell> oh fooey
<Lex79> :D
<Riddell> I'll re-upload without it
<Lex79> ok
<ejat> Lex79: blogilo could u check y its always need upgrade?
<ejat> even its already been upgrade.....
<Riddell> Lex79: eigen2, kopete-cryptography, ktorrent, plasma-widget-smooth-tasks, virtuosoconverter uploaded.  is that it?
<Lex79> it seems so, I have to check, second
<NCommander> Riddell: well, I blocked some time tolook at it if it segfaults again
<Lex79> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> NCommander: it does segfault, I've disabled smoke/ruby/csharp in this upload as the workaround.  a proper fix would be niver
<Riddell> nicer
<Riddell> Lex79: lovely, thanks for your packaging
<NCommander> Riddell: EUGH :-/
<Lex79> no problem
<NCommander> Riddell: sorry for my delays in looking at this
<Lex79> ejat: that bug should be fixed
<ejat> ok ..
<Lex79> in karmic and lucid
<high-rez> Man, this aptitude core dump bug is awful :/
 * apachelogger is wondering why everyone is using aptitude anyway
<high-rez> Cause its got a tude.
<Lex79> apitutde is evil
<apachelogger> NCommander: congrats on joining kubuntu-dev btw :)
<NCommander> apachelogger: yup. Next stop. core dev ;-)
<rgreening> Riddell: any reason why this (virtuoso-nepomuk) wasn't installed on upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<Riddell> rgreening: not that I know of
<Riddell> it's a recommends of soprano-daemon, do you have that?
<rgreening> let me see
<rgreening> yip
<Lex79> for me soprano should depends on virtuoso-nepomuk instead of recommends, since strigi and nepomuk needs virtuoso to work and nepomuk is needed by akonadi
<Riddell> worth considering.  my thinking was that we'd have people who want to remove it though
<Riddell> and you can't remove soprano-daemon
<Lex79> uhmm, I'm confused now :)
<Riddell> well I can imagine people going "I hate this resource hungry virtuoso thing, how do I remove it"
<Riddell> of course they can just turn off nepomuk so that probably isn't an issue
<Lex79> we can disable by default
<Riddell> strigi integration is, that's the real resource hog
<Lex79> Riddell: btw, I don't like that strigi indexes all directories in $HOME after Kubuntu installation, the correct behaviour should be only $Documents, $Pictures, $Download etc..I'm thinking about users/developers have KDE svn or many sources directories...
<Lex79> or many files in general in Home
<Riddell> why wouldn't they want those indexed?
<Riddell> if you have lots of files that's when you want searching
<high-rez> I personally like that it indexs all of my netbeans projects. ;)
<high-rez> Just wish I could actually search through them once it indexes the code.
<Riddell> why can't you?
<high-rez> I don't know, it never brings up search results for me.
<Riddell> in dolphin?
<high-rez> I thought I only needed to do alt+f2 to search ?
<high-rez> ditto for dolphin
<high-rez> E.g. I have a library I wrote - MMSMessage (MMSMessage.java) - I type in MMSMessage and MMSMessage.java and neither give me results.
<Riddell> debfx: kmozillahelper uploaded
<high-rez> It seems like a really good idea, it's just never worked for me.  :)
<Lex79> maybe you're right Riddell, but I thought usually users wants search photos in picture folder, documents in documents etc... :)
<Lex79> maybe I'm too ordered :)
<Riddell> Lex79: other issue with those is they change depending on your locale, it's not a static string we could set in a config file
<Lex79> can't we use XDG? doesn't work with locale?
<Riddell> it means code changes rather than a config file change is what I mean, bit more fiddly
<Lex79> ok, I see
<rgreening> krunner doesn't seem to use the nepomuk index here on my lucid install
<rgreening> even when enabled in krunner
<Lex79> it works here
<rgreening> hmm.. my indexing failed for some reason.. time to restart
<Riddell> neversfelde: where's the bluetooth bug report?
<Lex79> Riddell: this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/525658 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525658 in kdebluetooth "new upstream bugfix release 0.4.2" [Undecided,In progress]
<seele> could someone package the other touchpad configuration tool (synaptiks) so we can figure out which one we should use?
 * high-rez wonders how the 4.4.1 x86_64 is coming along....
<yuriy_work> oh wow, rebranding
<jussi01> yuriy_work: yup o.O
<yuriy_work> sounds like an opportunity to come up with a logo that works in small sizes
<yuriy_work> and go back to a purple theme!??
<jussi01> purple is the new brown...
<yuriy_work> unsure about that one
<yuriy_work> but it did make edgy stand out
<high-rez> Hmm.  The purple looks good.  Heck, even gnome almost looks good.
<gatlin> Hello. I am a CS student, a long-time KDE user, and a slightly-shorter-time Kubuntu user until recently.  I am really interested in making Project Timelord happening. I am curious if there are any potential GSoC projects.
<ScottK> gatlinAFK: I think Canonical plans to participate in GSoC, so it's a possiblity.
<ScottK> Riddell: The U/I freeze version of Quassel is uploaded.  It grew some new translations too.
<gatlin> ScottK: That's very exciting.  I would love to stay tuned.  I'm subscribed to the mailing list so I hope to be intimately familiar with the project
<gatlin> if you are interested in a very eager student, though, my email is rokenrol@gmail.com
<ScottK> yuriy_work: Do you know if blue is a traditional xfce color?
<ScottK> gatlin: Hang around and we'll put you to work.
<gatlin> that sounds _perfect_
<gatlin> I've been wanting to get involved but I'm always either at school or my job.  Both have relaxed this semester so I'm game
<ScottK> Riddell or apachelogger: Got something for a new minion to work on?
<ScottK> Riddell: What's the Kubuntu rebranding look like?  Jono says you were the Kubuntu person involved?
<apachelogger> ScottK: only complicate stuff on my todo ... though getting a FFe and updating the kontrolpack package might be an option
<apachelogger> upadating the package should be straight forward from what I saw
<apachelogger> ScottK: about the branding ... last thing I know was that Riddell went to meet the design team and discuss what we do, and that we defentiely want to follow the logo change to not get left behind
<apachelogger> yuriy_work: opportunistic artwork?
<apachelogger> we might want to do a opportunistic artwork week, maybe we can buzz around a bit
<maco2> ok so ubuntu's getting a new ugly theme. we're sticking to the pretty stuff created by kde folks for themes and wallpapers and suchlike, right?
<apachelogger> oh right, jr also mentioned that he wants to stick with KDE artwork ^^
 * apachelogger is with that a 100%
<shtylman> maco2: why is it ugly?
 * shtylman hasn't seen it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ubuntu wiki seems to be dead
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<apachelogger> that is what you get for storing loads of pictures in a software that is written in python and even under normal load way to slow :P
<maco2> shtylman: it looks like a giant bruise
 * shtylman hasn't seen ihahaha
<shtylman> I think the windwo buttons look horrible
<maco2> shtylman: or at least the wallpaper does. i didnt look that close at the gtk stuff
<shtylman> remind me of some of the old kde themes with strange buttons
<apachelogger> yeah
<shtylman> the new canonical logo is horrible
<shtylman> I much preferred the simple text
<shtylman> the new ubuntu logo isn't bad
<apachelogger> a friend said that it all looks like a bastard child of mac and windows limited by gtkware ^^
<shtylman> the text is alright
<shtylman> yea
<apachelogger> <3 my mac friends ^^
<apachelogger> always got the right words at hand
<maco2> (also i really liked the old text. it's actually how i print when i print slowly, and has been for about 10 years)
<maco2> wait canonical has a new logo too?
<maco2> (hmm canonical had a logo to begin with?)
<apachelogger> I think you can see it in the website example
<apachelogger> that was also marked very applish btw
 * Mamarok is quite happy we have everything in a beautiful blue :)
<maco2> hold on
<maco2> that screenshot theyve got shows a transparent tooltip on the menu
<maco2> gtk can do that??
<Mamarok> does Gnome actually have a color?
<maco2> Mamarok: i think their wallpapers tend to be greenish, but the theme itself is generally light grey with tango icons by default
<maco2> and tango icons are pretty much "whatever colour that thing would be in meatspace" not "force it to be blue" (like crystal svg)
<apachelogger> maco2: I would suppose real transparency would be controlled by clutter so technically any popup could be transparent
<apachelogger> that is an assumption though
 * apachelogger aint got a clue about them graphics magic :D
<maco2> oh ewwww i do NOT like the close button on the left
<maco2> maybe if i spoke arabic i'd like it and it'd make sense
<maco2> but as a left-to-right language person, i expect the thing i press when i reach the end to be at the side where the end of the text would be
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> that might be worth looking into
 * apachelogger cant really remember if KWin might not even already do that ;)
<Mamarok> the pictograms are quite horrible, and childish IMHO
<shtylman> something just looks "cheap" about the theme to me
<Mamarok> apachelogger: there used to be a logout/shutoff widget in the panel, re-add it?
<Mamarok> shtylman: it's childish, and while aubergine is not ugly, the new orange is definitely too dark, doesn't look good IMHO
<apachelogger> Mamarok: quite frankly, I would rather remove stuff at this point
<apachelogger> I find the default panel rather messy
<apachelogger> though plasmoids-in-tray helped with that quite a bit
<Mamarok> apachelogger: no problem for me, I add what I need anyway and remove the unneded stuff :)
 * apachelogger notes that gnome's dual-panel setup is an advantage if you want to have loads of nifty stuff ^^
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, question is if more users would want to have that widget
<apachelogger> cause I would drop quickaccess for it :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: but a bid disadvantage on wide screens IMHO, it takes away vertical space
<Mamarok> gib*
 * shtylman removes everything... keep a minimal panel and a black background
<apachelogger> ^^
<shtylman> no point in anything else since I generally have window covering everything and am working
<apachelogger> now I doubt that is regular use case
<maco2> too bad half of gnome-panel's applets fall over if you put it the panel on the side, as would make sense for a widescreen
<shtylman> heh
 * apachelogger looks at his assinged bugs
<Mamarok> hm, they did rebrand xubuntu, why not kubuntu?
<apachelogger> see planet
<apachelogger> pasi rebranded xubuntu
<apachelogger> not the canonical artwork team
<apachelogger> and since we apparently have no one who is into artworks and could have gone to london...?
<Mamarok> have we been asked?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<maco2> apachelogger: Riddell went to london. they had a meeting on monday to talk about branding/logo for kubuntu
<maco2> its just not done yet
<apachelogger> jr is no artist :P
<maco2> no no he was talking to an artist
<maco2> tossing ideas around and such, i guess
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> with the canonical design team
<apachelogger> the same people pasi working with
<apachelogger> pasi being a community member of xubuntu and artist
<apachelogger> which is the reason xubuntu got a nu logo and kubuntu does not
<maco2> he said he was afraid that if kubuntu didnt get a new thing like ubuntu did, then people would go all "wahhh canonical doesnt care about kubuntu! see they redid ubuntu's logo but ignored kubuntu!"
<maco2> the blue headed stepchild thing
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> apachelogger: shtylman has been doing artwork for us.
<apachelogger> ubuntu got a new logo, xubuntu got a new logo, even ubuntu forums got a new logo
<apachelogger> ScottK: and yet he did not get invited
<ScottK> Right, but don't claim we don't have anyone doing art stuff.
<claydoh> the stepchild thing, I give it about 2-3 more hours tops before that comes up loudly somewhere
<apachelogger> ScottK: that was more sarcasm
<ScottK> Ah, OK.
<maco2> claydoh: probably about the time nixternal gets online
<apachelogger> clearly canonical must think xubuntu got one, but kubuntu does not
<claydoh> couldn't they have co-ordinated this a bit better
<claydoh> maco2: no, I may get there first :(
<maco2> like, waited more than 2 days after Riddell's meeting so they could release all the new stuff simultaneously? yeah...
<shtylman> apachelogger: its probly nothing personal... maybe there was a post or something about updating artwork that I missed
<claydoh> but I'll be good, whining does not solve anything
<ScottK> How do I fix "dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)"?
<shtylman> I don't really have to do too much artwork... we mostly pull from KDE as always
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/0.6~rc1-0ubuntu1/+build/1541894 for details.
<apachelogger> shtylman: well, you are not being bashed by kde fanbois for being evil and should be doing things about that ... a certain company we all know however is and should
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> apachelogger: I wonder if we will get a new boot screen tho
<apachelogger> did we patch kdm yet?
<apachelogger> ScottK: first time I see that kind of error
<apachelogger> you could probably override
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=274667
<ubottu> Debian bug 274667 in readline5 "readline5: FTBFS: control directory has bad permissions 2755 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)" [Normal,Fixed]
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe somehow the permissions in the branch got messed up?
 * ryanakca wonders where the Kubuntu logo is... Ubuntu and Xubuntu get one
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> that is what I meant
<maco2> ryanakca: work in progress, i think
<shtylman> Riddell: do you have any comment on the missing kubuntu logo (debacle? :)
<maco2> i think he's been highlighted enough times in the last half hour that if he was online, he'd have spoken by now
<shtylman> Riddell: and on that note... do we have any say in the bootsplash image?
<shtylman> maybe he is hiding :p
<apachelogger> shtylman: we (or rather the kubuntu council) has final say on each and everything I think
<shtylman> I see
<apachelogger> Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in a minute.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger switches to facebook and plays petville :P
<maco2> offline or read only?
<apachelogger> maco2: doesnt say
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe the problem is causd by buildd flux or something
<ScottK> apachelogger: It built on other archs.
<ScottK> I guess I'll retry it.
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/1539325
<Lex79> needs retry
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Lex79: LP is read only right now due to upgrades.
<ScottK> Can't retry now.
<Lex79> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-04
<neversfelde> Riddell: it is bug #525658 and I am mostly offline for some days, sorry for it :( I cannot correct anything from now on :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525658 in kdebluetooth "new upstream bugfix release 0.4.2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525658
<Riddell> new ubuntu logo went public I see
<Riddell> ScottK: the designer is still working on designs for the kubuntu logo, we'll get some options based on thoughts that me and seele had, we can choose between them or get more iterations as we see fit
<seele> the xubuntu logo is cute with the little mouse in the circle
<seele> too bad we couldnt get kubuntu done in time for this announcement though
<seele> looks like we dont exist
<Riddell> that was done by the xubuntu guy
<seele> ah
<Riddell> they didn't want to rush the kubuntu logo, which I think it a good thing
<Riddell> where was this announced anyway?  just blogs?
<Riddell> ~identica dent New logo announced for Ubuntu.  Design team still working on Kubuntu logo, expect gear-ification soon
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> hrmm, interesting that was announced already...thought it was going to be later on this week
<Riddell> was ment to be last week
<maco2> Riddell: silly lad, should've !Kubuntu'd it so itd go to the gorup
<maco2> *group
<Riddell> ~identica dent New logo announced for Ubuntu.  Design team still working on Kubuntu logo, expect gear-ification soon !kubuntu
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> this microblogging thing is so confusing
<maco2> hahaha
<ejat> :)
<persia> Adding the '!' when using "Kubuntu" in other contexts is probably easier than adding tags at the end (and more human-readable)
<maco2> thats what i expected him to do
<Riddell> I never find microblogs at all readable
<maco2> maybe youre Doin It Wrong
<persia> They are nearly as reliable as udp.
<nixternal> hrmm, some seem to like to the new change for ubuntu and a lot are really dissing it so far...personally, it finally doesn't feel cartoonish to me...
<nixternal> keeping my mouth shut now for about 2 weeks about the logo wasn't easy, but at the same time it was easy, as I totally forgot about it until it was accidentally leaked last week
<Trouble> One of the things that first attracted to me to KDE was the fact it wasn't brown :-p
<maco2> oh i liked the brown
<maco2> gutsy had a lovely wallpaper
<persia> Hey tuxdavis.  Thanks for offering to help out with the kdebindings FTBFS on armel.
<tuxdavis> np
<shtylman> I still don't understand why the new ubuntu theme window buttons are the way they are...
<shtylman> sigh... maybe I never will
<ScottK> Riddell: I've filed Bug #531697 on the qt4-x11 FTBFS on IA64.  Since it's an ICE, we're pretty dead on  that arch unless someone like doko jumps in an fixes it.  I think it's worth bring up at the release team meeting on Friday.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531697 in gcc-4.4 "ICE building qt4-x11 in IA64" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531697
 * shtylman finished rsyncing the kde svn repo
<shtylman> all 60GB of it
<shtylman> to help with the git migration efforts
<shtylman> thats alot of code
<zegenie> is kubuntu gonna change the window buttons layout order as well ?
<zegenie> in the default settings I mean
<Mamarok> I have a serious problem: since my upgrade to SC 4.4.1, I don't see the KNotes anymore in the SystemTray. When starting the application and setting it to show in the SystemTray, it never shows up
<Mamarok> all my memos and notes for work are in there...
<Mamarok> and accessing it throug Kontact is a pain, since you don't even see the whole title there, and I have like 50 of those
<ulysses>  /part
<Mamarok> I have a serious problem: since my upgrade to SC 4.4.1, I don't see the KNotes anymore in the SystemTray. When starting the application and setting it to show in the SystemTray, it never shows up
<Mamarok> all my memos and notes for work are in there...
<Mamarok> and accessing it throug Kontact is a pain, since you don't even see the whole title there, and I have like 50 of those
<Mamarok> which makes it a serious regression for me :(
<Riddell> kdebindings built on ARM!
 * Riddell does the kdebindings building on ARM dance
<persia> Oh it did!  Cool.
<persia> tuxdavis: Please don't worry about it anymore.
<Riddell> well this is a workaround not a fix, would be better to have it fixed properly
<Riddell> this is just disabling ruby and c# bindings which isn't ideal, but we can live with it
<persia> OK.  I know tuxdavis had replicated it and was preparing some debug rebuilds before day-end.  Maybe it can be made to work later.
<persia> But at least it's no longer a blocking bug, and maybe we can get images again in a couple days.
 * Riddell wonders who tuxdavis is
<Torch> hi all
<Torch> can anyone confirm that using KFileDialog::getOpenFileName() from an application running as root does NOT work on kubuntu?
<Torch> (e.g. run kdesu konqueror and try to file-> open file)
<persia> Riddell: Some guy who told me he had arm hardware and wanted to help port kubuntu :)
<Riddell> Torch: works fine here
<persia> Riddell: He was at barcelona.  Usually does games.
<Torch> Riddell: thx
 * apachelogger stumbles in
<Riddell> asac: bug 531848 MIR for the firefox kde stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531848 in kmozillahelper "kmozillahelper MIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531848
 * apachelogger forgot what he was working on before going to bed -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: clearing out my inbox?
<Mamarok> no, mine
<apachelogger> neither :P
 * apachelogger was reading about the powers of 16 ^^
<ejat> apachelogger: is there a bug file about plasmoid knetworkmanager? seem like it show "Activating .... " not connected .. i need to manually get dhcp for wired or wireless
<Riddell> ejat: we know that plasma-widget-networkmanagement isn't working well, that's why it's not on the CD
<Riddell> ejat: however agateau did some fixes in svn so it would be good if someone could test that
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see about the qt4-x11 ICE on IA64?  I pinged you about the bug last night.
<ejat> thanks Riddell for the info ..
<ScottK> We're pretty dead on that arch until that gets fixed.
<ScottK> dpm: Would you please have a look at quassel templates.  We got some more that need a push.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes thanks.  I must admit that ia64 isn't a priority for me but it would be nice to have qt4 compiling at least
<ScottK> It'd be a shame to lose an arch for the LTS when we've been good on all archs the last couple of releases.
<dpm> ScottK, there's https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot That one should be fine, it's been automatically approved, but not yet imported because there are quite a lot of entries (translations and templates) in the Ubuntu queue right now. In principle, there shouldn't be any more manual approving needed for any of the current templates, they're now approved automatic
<dpm> ally, it's just that Launchpad is still processing the queue, so I expect that they should get imported in the next couple of days (a bit of a guessed estimation)
<ScottK> dpm: I was looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+imports showing several as "Needs Review".
<dpm> ScottK, ah, those, thanks. Not sure why they weren't approved, but I could think it's for the same reason (LP is still going through the queue). I've now approved them manually -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<ScottK> dpm: I think it's because they hadn't been uploaded before (they are the result of the first pull from LP).  Thanks.
<dpm> ScottK, they should have been imported automatically with the template anyway. We manually approve templates once (the first time LP sees them), and once that's done translations are approved automatically along with the template. In any case, if you see this happening again, just give me a shout
<dpm> and thanks for the heads up
<ScottK> dpm: Will do.
<Riddell> new kbluetooth uploaded
<fabo> danimo: wrt to qtcreator slow boot time, have you found something ?
<fabo> i received a bug report about it.
<danimo> fabo: no, it disappeared after a while. I guess it's the indexing. once that's done, creator is fine
<danimo> fabo: but it will need some more scientific research (i.e. a valgrind run if possible)
<danimo> fabo: the problem is that if you try to observe it, you keep closing creator immediately, in which case indexing the docs never finishes
<fabo> danimo: http://bugs.debian.org/572493
<danimo> fabo: ok, that's weird
 * Riddell pokes the council in the secret council channel
<Riddell> fabo: yo
<Riddell> fabo: any plans to rename kdebluetooth in line with upstream to kbluetooth?
<Riddell> fabo: also upstream may be releasing a new version with our kubuntu patch and an autostart file added
<t3rm1n4l> hi
<t3rm1n4l> is there kdm greeter plugin support in kde4 ?
<Riddell> it has themes
<t3rm1n4l> not themes
<t3rm1n4l> i need to show a dialog at kdm
<Riddell> I don't think there's any plugin support for features, you'd need to edit the code
<t3rm1n4l> but when i wrote a dialog, it is not getting focus
<t3rm1n4l> i mean cursor stays in usr/pass lineedits
<t3rm1n4l> but cursor doesnt come to my dialog
<Riddell> there's no window manager at KDM stage so focus won't do what you expect
<Riddell> you may want to try talking to the maintainer, ossi, who is in #kde-devel
<Riddell> he's not always the most patient of chaps however
<fabo> Riddell: ok, i rename kdebluetooth -> kbluetooth
<fabo> Riddell: new version = 0.4.2 or something else ?
<fabo> apachelogger: what about depends on bluez and recommends bluez-alsa, bluez-cups ?
<fabo> this way, drop only bluez-gstreamer and keep same behavior
<apachelogger> huh?
 * apachelogger doesnt quite follow
<fabo> you replace bluetooth dependency by bluez-alsa, bluez-cups.
<fabo> but bluez-alsa, bluez-cups are a recommends of bluetooth.
<fabo> it means we can't install kbluetooth without them anymore
<fabo> => what about depends on bluez and recommends bluez-alsa, bluez-cups ?
<fabo> it allows to install kbluetooth with bluez only (--no-install-recommends)
<Riddell> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, bluez-alsa, bluez-cups, obex-data-server, python-qt4-dbus, python-qt4
<Riddell> is what we have
<Riddell> I'll drop the python bits, those aren't needed now kblueplugd can go
<Riddell> fabo: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_01_document_path.diff http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_02_autostart.diff  are the patches he'll probably include in a 0.4.3 release
<fabo> ok
<fabo> Riddell: + bluez, obex-data-server, python-qt4-dbus, python-qt4
<fabo> +Recommends: bluez-alsa, bluez-cups
<fabo> (drop the python bits - not included)
<Riddell> can kbluetooth even pair with printers and sound devices?
<fabo> not tested ...
<Riddell> fabo: I'll ask upstream what the right dependencies are
<maco2> eeeek
<daskreech> Mouse?
<maco2> so after installing 4.4.1 from k-b my contact list was empty
<maco2> now the std.vcf is in the list and all the names are there... hmm ok, dunno how that came back but sure
<maco2> except... none of the data that goes *with* the names is there
<maco2> whew.. ok the data's still in the vcf. kaddressbook has just decided that it's invisible, thats all.
<fabo> Riddell: current package -> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdebluetooth4.git;a=summary
<Riddell> fabo: you can get rid of kblueplugd and kblueplugd.desktop, the autostart file replaces that
<fabo> Riddell: have you got a bazaar branch i could sync ?
<Riddell> fabo: we don't currently keep it in bzr, but I could do so if that would help
<fabo> Riddell: that could help :) easier for me to merge/sync
<Riddell> fabo: one sec
<fabo> np
<Riddell> fabo: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kde-bluetooth/ubuntu
<fabo> Riddell: thks
<Riddell> gosh, two shtylman_s
<pielud> please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531844 in ubuntu "Wrongly built kdebase-runtime-4:4.4.1-0ubuntu1 for 10.04" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> pielud: hmm interesting
<Riddell> pielud: we don't include those files because they're only needed for building nepomuk which is part of kdebase-runtime anyway
<Riddell> seems strange that nepomuk in playground would require nepomuk from kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> dantti: new packagekit uploaded thanks
<Riddell> pielud: where is nepomuk in playground?
<Riddell> right enough no interfaces directory there http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/nepomuk-kde/
<pielud> Riddell - Nepomuk playground is not part of the base. Remeber "Nepomuk playground" is not part of Nepomuk
<Riddell> pielud: are you on lucid or karmic?
<pielud> lucid - 10.4
<pielud> kde 4.4.1
<Riddell> hmm, no kdebase-runtime-dev to add the files to
<pielud> I know
<Riddell> guess I can just add them to kdebase-runtime-data
<pielud> my openSUSE has it in kdebase-runtime
<pielud> will quickly check Madriva too
<pielud> Mandriva
<daskreech> Riddell: There is a unified Canonical push for the themeing ?
<Riddell> daskreech: Canonical's designers are working on ideas for the kubuntu logo
<daskreech> Ok
<daskreech> Good :)
<dantti> Riddell: yw
<pielud> Yes Riddell. Mandriva has a kdebase4-runtime-devel   http://fr2.rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/mandriva/devel/cooker/i586/media/main/release/kdebase4-runtime-devel-4.4.0-8mdv2010.1.i586.html
<pielud> or see http://doc4.mandriva.org/bin/view/d4/package/bfb4f17219bf555a389df35ee410bbad5f7f3af1?d=#files
<daskreech> Hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi daskreech
 * daskreech hugs pielud. Thanks. You are cool :)
<rickspencer3> 'sup?
<pielud> huh?
<ScottK> persia: Which lib was the one that was at issue when you were trying to build plasma-mobile?
<daskreech> pielud: Caring enough to find out what's wrong instead of just saying it's broken! Fix it and going off
<daskreech> rickspencer3: nothing much. How's the day?
<rickspencer3> daskreech, hectic week for me
<pielud> I need it Roger, to lazy to compile KDE today :-)
<persia> ScottK: I don't remember offhand.  I think the conclusion rbelem and I had was that we'd like to see kdebase-workspace broken into lots of constituent source packages.
<rickspencer3> but fun
<persia> ScottK: Do you need me to check my logs and get a specific reference?
<ScottK> persia: I do.  I'm discussing additional splits with Debian right now.
<Riddell> daskreech: we know what's wrong, I'll fix it shortly
<ScottK> I'll look in mine too.
 * persia checks logs
<Riddell> pielud can also just copy the files out of the sources, they don't get modified
<daskreech> Riddell: I know but pielud following up is still cool :)
<persia> ScottK: kdm, kwin, kcontrol
<pielud> Riddell, I'll have a look if that work-around compiles for now , thanx
<pielud> Not yet sure what else is missing :(
<ScottK> persia: Found it.  libplasmagenericshell
<persia> ScottK: That wasn't even in my logs.  Good find.
<ScottK> persia: Thanks to Quassel's infinite backscroll.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Sick kid to pick up from school.
<persia> Ah, found it now.  That was the one I where I wanted to have kdebase-workspace-dev depend on kdebase-workspace-bin .  libkcontrol was so that rbelem could build kwin and kdm outside of kdebase.
<apachelogger> fabo, Riddell: bluez-utils/bluetooth recommends all bluez- packages, including bluez-gstreamer, thus we cannot use the metapackage as it would drag gstreamer onto the kubuntu CD
<Riddell> apachelogger: we know, the question is if bluez-alsa, bluez-cups or bluez do any good for kbluetooth
<apachelogger> yeah, that I wondered too when I saw it ^^
<Riddell> e-mailed upstream anyway
<shtylman_> Riddell: where are we on artwork? anything needing doing or sharing with upstream?
<Riddell> shtylman_: see other channel
<apachelogger> Riddell: for the debug symbol installer should the user be asked if he wants to continue looking for dbg packages even if ia dbg package for a file could not be found?
 * apachelogger suppose that it might be useful in some corner cases, but also notes that he does not know how to best implement this n non-blocking manner
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apparently stacks of notifications is the KDE 4.4 way for stuff.
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> I now get three whenever I upload my laptop.
<Quintasan> oh yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: the current code design is so crappy I couldnt even implement this in a painless way :P
<apachelogger> it is like a shell script written in cpp ^^
<ScottK> Nice.
<apachelogger> oh actually it is like a shell script written in cpp, depending on KDE and with useful functions
<apachelogger> making useful functions in say bash is close to impossible
<ScottK> Sounds like a perfect candidate for pythonification.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: really, how do you manage to create such code?
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so?
<ScottK> apachelogger: My normal workflow is to do really simple stuff in shell and as soon as I scratch my head, I reimplement in Python because it's much easier for anythin non-trivial.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: write a shell script, then get a template kde cpp code and stuff everything you had in shell into main
 * Quintasan notes even his utterly useless Kalculator is coded nicely :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: stack a UI on top of that and you are all good :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I cppified it, so I do not have to worry about runtime issues ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: result of my boredom at chemistry -> http://wklej.org/id/290358/
<apachelogger> unless I ran into some pointer crazyness, which never ever happenes because I got pointers all figured out
 * apachelogger would like to have a pointer as bf :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: shouldnt you like listen? :P
<Quintasan> listen to what? your rants about PyFail?
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I could also rant about people who write non-english words in their code :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well it's not like you can't understand what it does from the code, isn't it?
<Quintasan> should be " is it?"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is not the point
<apachelogger> you need to know without looking at the code
<apachelogger> in a best case scenario a function name is descriptive enough that I know exactly what the function does
<apachelogger> as usual my famous IBM aix C best practice document comes in handy here ;)
<apachelogger> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-hook_duttaC.html
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see section funciton names
<Quintasan> I see what they did there
 * Quintasan goes back to git and cpp awesomeness
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is your opinion on the "let user decide whether to continue"?
<ScottK> I think I don't understand it enough to have one.
<apachelogger> oh my
<ScottK> Some of http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/ is Python specific, but it also has some good general rules on coding conventions.
<shtylman_> from now one.. I will always comment my "add one to i"
<ScottK> No, "Add one to i."
<ScottK> Grammar counts.
<shtylman_> hahaha
<ScottK> That's actually a pep-8 rule: Use full sentences in comments.
<ScottK> It helps readability.
<apachelogger> ScottK: drkonqi allows the user to install missing dbg packages, for that it starts a distro provided app/script and passes it a list of all files for which no debug symbols could be found, the app/script does then check for the packages that contain the debug symbols for those files... now if it cant find it for one, should it ask the user "oh my, couldnt find dbg package, do you want to continue anyway?"  or just tell them that the
<apachelogger>  package could not be found and that they shall go sob in a corner
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the second one is better
<ScottK> At that point it might be useful to see if the -dbgsym repo is enabled and if not recommend it.
<ScottK> Then try again.
<Quintasan> add a pop-up window saying - "Now you can go to nearest corner and sob"
<apachelogger> ScottK: I want to automize that part
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> so the assumption is that the dbg package could not be found because it either does not exist or because it does not match the search patterns
<apachelogger> (e.g. is not called binpkg-dbg or srcpkg-dbg or each with -dbgsym)
<ScottK> So you're automatically adding a new repo and running apt-get update?
<ScottK> How's that working?
<apachelogger> ScottK: software-properties for sources.list manipulation, and packagekit for update, I am hoping
<apachelogger> of course with user feedback, so first thing the app does is tell the user that some debug symbols might not be findable without the ddebs repo and if they want to add that repo
<apachelogger> something like that at least
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388507/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is the current message actually ;)
<apachelogger> but again, the design is not dynamic enough to annoy us with notifications ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: so what do you think? tell the user or just abort?
<ScottK> If there's a useful chance of continuing, I'd tell the user.
 * apachelogger starts wondering on how to implement that in non-blocking manner :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/290377/
<Quintasan> change it to this
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> <3
 * apachelogger notes that a newline is missing there though :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/290379/
<Quintasan> fix'd
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> in that case a whitespace is missing, and you are exceeding 80chars/line :P
<Quintasan> oh man
 * Quintasan gives up
<Quintasan> Change it to -> "No dgb for u, go to your corner and sob"
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> or "wallow in despair"
<Quintasan> Sounds better IMO
<Quintasan> I'm going to bed, finally friday tomorrow
<apachelogger> or who markey would put it: "puny user, cant even install dbg packages yourself! well, I cant either! we are boned!"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nini
<ScottK> ... abandon all hope, go to your corner and wail with despair.
<apachelogger> ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> ...idea...
<apachelogger> how about presenting that dialog only once, at the very end, before asking the user whether to install the found crap?
<apachelogger> instead of for each package without dbg package
<apachelogger> that way it also does not conflict with the blockingness necessary for a loop
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK> Even smart.
<apachelogger> yay, I am smart \o/
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/KCUk9O.html
<kwwii> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi kwwii
<Trouble> Hi kwwii
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/drkonqi-installdbgsymbols-2.ogv
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> one cant start kpk with nofork
<apachelogger> dantti: ^
<apachelogger> dantti: I suppose it would also not exit non-0 if a user says no to installing a package by name?
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm can you poke me tomorow? I'm going home now, and really don't know what the answeard is :P
<apachelogger> oki ^^
<dantti> thanks, bye
<peterson> hello, everyone! I was wondering if anyone knows what is going to happen to kubuntu after this whole ubuntu re-branding thing. Is kubuntu going to get a new (own) theme? Colours?
<apachelogger> kubuntu does have it's own theme?
<ScottK> peterson: Kubuntu will get some new stuff.  Exactly what is still being worked on.
<peterson> I don't think so, apachelogger
<ScottK> In general we don't deviate much from upstream KDE.  I don't expect that to change significantly.
<peterson> I think it is KDE default, innit?
<ScottK> Mostly.
<Riddell> peterson: the new logo is still being worked on
<apachelogger> so what is so bad about KDE's default?
<peterson> It's not bad, it's just not.. personalized.
<peterson> thanks ScottK =)
<apachelogger> peterson: no?
<peterson> and Riddell
<apachelogger> it uses Kubuntu colors all over the palce, doesnt it? :P
<apachelogger> all blue here :P
<peterson> apachelogger AEhaeH or could we say kubuntu uses kde colours? =P
<apachelogger> traditionally our color palette was blue, extactly because we are a kde distribution and thus want to share a similar identity
<peterson> hmmmm
<peterson> but what did you think of the purple and orange thing? Did you (personally) like it? Is there any chance of a significant change in that direction?
<apachelogger> we hadone purple release :P
<peterson> haEhaEhAE really? What do you mean? Sorry if that was irony, I'm not native speaker, so I might not get it =P
<apachelogger> peterson: edgy eft had a purple theming
<peterson> hummm I didn't know that.
<apachelogger> other than that we stuck with blue IIRC
<apachelogger> and blue did proof itself, so I do not see why would want to change that either
<apachelogger> just because ubuntu's color palette sucked doesnt mean that ours did ;)
<peterson> It makes sense =) eaheaheahea
<peterson> I'm going to look for a screenshot, I'm curious...
<peterson> Although at that time it was kde 3, right?
<apachelogger> yep
<peterson> haehhae funny..
<peterson> by the way, is there any way I can change the colours of kde apps in gnome (since I don't have the KDE system centre)?
<peterson> anyone..? =P
 * Trouble thinks Kubuntu should go brown for 10.4 to catch and convert all the Ubuntu users who don't like the new default theme :-p
<Riddell> peterson: you'd need to install system-settings
<peterson> thanks Riddell =)
<peterson> well, thanks for the enlightenment (even though we're talking about KDE... horrible joke) and.. good bye! keep on rocking, you do an awesome desktop system ^^
 * maco2 liked the brown
 * ryanakca liked Edgy's purple
<maco2> i liked edgy cuz it had aiglx in its xorg thus letting intel users like me have beryl
 * ryanakca had forgotten about beryl and compiz and co.
<ryanakca> Cool to look at, but not really that useful once the novelty fades.
<Trouble> I really like the new Ubuntu palette <3
<maco2> ryanakca: i found it much more useful than metacity
<ryanakca> Ah
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-05
<yuriy_work> I don't know of it's a good idea, but the rebranding could actually be an opportunity for Kubuntu to match Ubuntu colors, which I always thought made some sense
<yuriy_work> an aubergine tinted Air could look good
<nixternal> it will look good getting replaced right away :p
 * NCommander builds a full kdebindings on ARM and has yet to get a segfault ...
<NCommander> and I'm at 81% ...
<persia> NCommander: What did you change?
<persia> Or are you just playing roulette?
<NCommander> persia: the annoying bit? Nothing.
<NCommander> persia: this happened before when I tried to debug it and then I pounded retry and it blew up again, then I forgot about it
<persia> Anyone happen to know which package does the compositing for kwin desktop effects?  A user in #ubuntu-devel claims that glxinfo is required, which slipped out of main, which, if true, probably indicates a missing recommends (unless this was intentional).
<persia> Sarvatt: I just asked your question a moment ago.
 * genii waits for NCommander's ARM to blow up extravangtly and spectacularly
<NCommander> genii: not yet :-)
<genii> Cool
<yuriy> persia: what do you mean "does the compositing"? kwin does its own compositing if i understand it correctly
<persia> yuriy: Does kwin expect to find glxinfo?
<yuriy> ah is that the question. i don't see why it would, but i have no idea
<yuriy> hmm nepomuk is using over a gig of ram, plus almost 500M for dbus-daemon :-\
<persia> Yeah.  If something *does* want glxinfo, it ought be on the CD.
<JontheEchidna> KWin definitely does not need glxinfo to do compositing
<persia> Sarvatt: With that, please file a bug about your issue.
<persia> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
 * JontheEchidna giggles wobbly windows sans-glxinfo ;-)
<JontheEchidna> *jiggles
<Sarvatt> oh? will do then, I reproduced it 3 seperate boots where it wouldn't let me activate gl compositing until I installed mesa-utils and then it worked properly
<Sarvatt> yeah I grabbed the kdebase-workspace source and it shouldn't need mesa-utils, on the plus side I see I need to submit some patches to to kde to extend these hardcoded gl vendor strings to work for nouveau and gallium in general
<gatlin> ScottK: we spoke yesterday, but did you ever think of something for a novice with C++ experience to do?
<gatlin> I like Kubuntu, this is to be a labor of love
<ScottK> gatlin: JontheEchidna or apachelogger would be better people to ask.
<gatlin> alright, thank you very much
<dpm> hey Riddell, good morning. I've just seen bug 180994, and I wanted to ask you: is there not a locale for 'sco'? Looking at http://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=tree;f=localedata/locales;hb=HEAD, it seems there isn't. Do you know what the difference between Scots and Scots Gaeilc is (and which code corresponds to each one, if they are different)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180994 in langpack-locales "Scots cannot be selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180994
<dpm> My concern is that we seem to have a Scots team in Launchpad, and we're letting people translate into Scots, while these translations won't make it to the distro if there isn't a locale
<Riddell> debfx: Scots and Gaelic are entirely different languages, Scots is Germanic while Gaelic is Celtic
<Riddell> Scots is sco, not sure what Gaelic is
<Riddell> I don't think there's a locale for Scots
<debfx> dpm: ^
<dpm> thanks Riddell, debfx
<Riddell> oh aye, wrong d
<Riddell> NCommander: how did kdebindings do?
<NCommander> Riddell: tuxdavis took over for me, and might have found the cause of the crash
<Riddell> hmm, another seg fault :( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40195659/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdeedu_4%3A4.4.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> NCommander: well if you or tuxdavies want a new challenge, there it is
<Riddell> tuxdavis: ah, just the person for a new challenge http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40195659/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdeedu_4%3A4.4.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Torch> can anyone here confirm that setting the date/time via systemsettings is NOT possible in 9.04 and kde 4.4.1? or the opposite?
<Torch> i.e., there is no dialog asking for authentication, nothing. just does not work.
<tuxdavis> This is the same bug I found in kdebindings, and I believe NCommander found a similar one in another package, the issue resides in the toolchain and not kde
<NCommander> tuxdavis: did your inline fix work as a workaround?
<tuxdavis> no it still segfaulted
<tuxdavis> basically I first recompiled everything in debug mode, as it was the smokegen part of kdebindings that was segfaulting
<tuxdavis> Then I re-ran make with VERBOSE=1 to find the exact command, then ran it through gdb
<tuxdavis> When it crashes you can tell gdb to print two values
<tuxdavis> value1 = "print m_session->token_stream->tokens[0].kind" (should print just fine)
<tuxdavis> value2 = "print m_session->token_stream->kind(0)" (crashes with segfault)
<tuxdavis> the method for "kind" is "int kind(std::size_t i) {return tokens[i].kind;}"
<tuxdavis> Since a very similar bug is being found on the same architecture, we've successfully narrowed it down to a bug in the gcc/g++ toolchain
 * Riddell hugs tuxdavis 
<Riddell> Torch: works ok in lucid
<Torch> Riddell: i'm suspecting sth is either broken after the update to kde 4.4 or on my machine regarding policykit on karmic. hence the question.
<Riddell> yes it'll be a policykit issue
<Riddell> "set date and time automatically" is broken on lucid however :(
<Torch> Riddell: i have no authentication manager on the session bus. i think there should be one, right?
<Torch> (my understanding of policykit is very limited still)
<Riddell> Torch: I'm not sure, policykit 0.9 works differently from 1.0, one has it on the system bus the other doesn't
<Torch> Riddell: yeah, i just noticed lucid has the newer one. works for me too in my vm on lucid.
<Torch> Riddell: do you happen to know which package on karmic has the auth agent for kde and/or where it's installed?
<Torch> (i just noticed i was writing 9.04 in my introductory question... should have been 9.10)
<Riddell> kdelibs and kdebase-workspace both build-dep on polkit
<Riddell> shtylman_: seen bug 532533 ? seems nasty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532533 in ubiquity "Kubuntu ubiquity crashed after selecting the language" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532533
 * Tonio_ is still woried about knetworkmanager...
<Tonio_> anyone tried to right click on the icon ? crap window with empty lines
<Tonio_> the same than with left click, but broken
<Tonio_> am I the only one concerned ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's agateau's fault, he's working on solutions
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh great then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: one of which was to fix the plasma applet, we need testers for that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've contacted upstream about the vpn connections issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can test... I just built a fresh svn snapshot, the plasma applet is completly broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: where's agateau work ?
<Riddell> in svn :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yeah, let knm in the background and use the plasma applet would be nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah :'(
<Riddell> he's also working on a workaround for the systray applet I believe
<Tonio_> Riddell: well fresh svn is probably more broken than the current package reguarding to the plasma applet...
<Tonio_> I hope one day kde will have a decent network manager gui :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's been kde isue forever as far as I can remember...
<Tonio_> seems we're not that far right now anyway :)
<Riddell> yes, it's painful
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also concerned about a hudge issue with oxygen window theme
<Riddell> what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I made several tests and I can confirm it reduced the global plasma/kde FPS from 50% at least....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's not very visible with a powerfull network card, but with an old chip it's a nightmare
<Tonio_> Riddell: I benched all window themes, oxygen is the guilty
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know changing is out of purpose, but in my case for example
<Tonio_> I have an intel 4500 HD whose driver is know for medium performances...
<Riddell> this is an issue for LTSP?
<Tonio_> the all effects get slow and not smooth at all as soon as I go with the oxygen windeco
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: but also it is an issue with modern laptops, most of them have the same chip than me
<sebas> Tonio_: what's broken about the nm plasmoid?
<Riddell> mgraesslin may know more about window decorations
<Tonio_> sebas: it won't display my connections
<Tonio_> lemme show you
<Tonio_> sebas: and "I !!! good to see you"
<Tonio_> sebas: so first issue with current svn is I don't have an icon in the systray,but an empty space...
<sebas> Tonio_: kquitapp knetworkmanager && sleep 3 && qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule networkmanagement
<mgraesslin> Tonio_: yes we have a small performance issue in Oxygen window decoration due to the animations
<sebas> you need to load the kded module
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: yeah :(
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: I don't get how can a window decoration theme cause this issue anyway...
<mgraesslin> Tonio_: unfortunately it's driver dependent, that's why we didn't notice in beta cycle
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: any other one works like a charm here
<sebas> Tonio_: http://vizzzion.org/blog/2010/02/tokamak-iv-network-management/ and http://vizzzion.org/blog/2010/02/tokamak-finished/ for background and progress
<mgraesslin> it's the active/inactive animation
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: yep that's true, with nvidia you won't get any trouble as I said
<Tonio_> sebas: looking
<mgraesslin> in Aurorae it's even worse
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: I personnaly don't use arora but rekonq so I can't tell about that
<mgraesslin> Tonio_: Aurorae is a windowdeco :-)
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: but if all modern intel chips are concerned, which seems to be the case, that's a hudge problem for an LTS release...
<Tonio_> mgraesslin: oh !! ;)
<mgraesslin> Tonio_: it's possible to disable the animations
<mgraesslin> that should improve the performance
<mgraesslin> it's unfortunately a hidden option
<Tonio__> sebas: indeed that's better with your command :)
<Tonio__> sebas: still no icon in the systray anyway, but that's really better :)
<Tonio__> sebas: well I just lack a background on the icon it seems
<Tonio__> sebas: very close to something very nice :)
<Tonio__> sebas: one thing I noticed also is that it will let me create a vpn connection when I don't have any network-manager vpn plugin installed
<Tonio__> sebas: is that to be reported as a bug, cause it'll cause a crash, or already in the todo list ?
<Riddell> what's different?
<davmor2> you get a load of ugly stipes down it  I'm assuming it's to do with vm and screen size
<Riddell> sebas: so knetworkmanager or plasmoid for lucid?
<Riddell> davmor2: got a screenshot?
<sebas> plasmoid IMO
<Riddell> sebas: oh really, that's not what I expected
<sebas> we're || that close now :)
<Tonio__> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll grab you one
<Tonio__> that's good to read
<sebas> Actually, I think it's a good time to start testing, I just put in the last bigger UI changes last night
<sebas> reminds me ... I still have uncommitted code
<Tonio_> sebas: I'll perform many tests and will give you feedback
<sebas> Tonio_: I haven't tested VPN yet, that's next on my list
<Tonio_> sebas: good point is that I can test vpn pptp and openvpn too
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you able to make us a package to put in kubuntu experimental PPA?
<Tonio_> sebas: from my experience, it works with pptp but crashes, and fails with openvon
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the package ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: also do we want qdbusfornm ?
<Riddell> I think we do yes, we have it currently
<apachelogger> gatlinAFK: things to do ... that entirely depends on if you want to do something in c++ only
<Riddell> Tonio_: able to throw your package into ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental ?
<Tonio_> yeah but for some reas the patch won't apply, look like topgit is broken, misses apply paatches directive
<sebas> Tonio_: even better, if you can give me backtraces, I can probably fix that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix the package for the patch then and will push it
<Tonio_> sebas: sure
<sebas> I need to set up a VPN here actually
<sebas> Tonio_: also, make sure to always grab the latest from svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: no promiss to do that today anyway, I have a HUDGE work waiting for me on a broken active directory (thanks MS)
<Tonio_> sebas: yep
<sebas> cool :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: as soon as sebas commits I'll try to get the package to work
<sebas> just committed :>
<Tonio_> and upload
<Tonio_> sebas: perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how can I test debian patches with topgit ?
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kub-ins.png
<Tonio_> aka like fakeroot debian/rules patches or something ?
 * Tonio_ is tired of the 1 millions way to get patches to apply... and hates quilt
<apachelogger> there are only too? :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, not my opinion ;)
<apachelogger> rules apply-patches or something and manually
<apachelogger> aahhhh
<apachelogger> my pet is super big on the screen
<Tonio_> fakeroot debian/rules apply-patches doesn't work
<apachelogger> then it was some other name
<Tonio_> dh: Unknown sequence apply-patches
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I read the tg2quilt.mk file and couldn't find anything
<apachelogger> Tonio_: just do it manually via quilt?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and I can confirm the paatch won't apply during the build
<Tonio_> apachelogger: shame on me but I don't know how to do so with debhelper 7 :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any code example ?
<Tonio_> there's no quilt.mk anymore...
<apachelogger> ln -s debian/patches; quilt push -a
<apachelogger> that has onthing to do with dh or cdbs :P
<apachelogger> man quilt
<apachelogger> oh, with above commands you shouldnt forget to rm patches again before building the package
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I promisses myself I wouldnt't learn quilt
<apachelogger> otherwise dpkg-source will start crying ^^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have overengeneering apps :)
<apachelogger> quilt isn't :P
<apachelogger> you just expect too little of a patch system
<apachelogger> which makes you shiver in light of quilt's mightyness ^^
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/h7bNrx.html
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea what topgit is
<apachelogger> a patch queue manager
<Riddell> davmor2: wow, trippy
<davmor2> I'm assuming not right though
<Riddell> davmor2: don't know what causes that I'm afraid
<Riddell> the artwork hasn't changed since karmic there
<davmor2> I'll try on hw some point soon
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://repo.or.cz/w/topgit.git?a=blob;f=README
<apachelogger> Riddell: AFAIK topgit is like the superior implementatin of quilt, because it uses git and thus is capable of forming more relations than a rather crude quilt patch stack is able to offer
<apachelogger> which probably makes sense if you do maintain your source in git ^^
<davmor2> Riddell: and what's with the vmware/vbox logo in the bottom right of the desktop ;)
<apachelogger> davmor2, Riddell: that problem looks graphics driver related
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then how can I use it to apply patches ?
<apachelogger> I have seen similar issues in alpha versions of karmic too
<apachelogger> in vbox of course :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if I build the currentl knm package it fails to apply...
<davmor2> apachelogger: yeah I'm assuming it's because it's on kvm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and I don't know how that works and have no time to learn about that ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: quilt push applies a patch
<apachelogger> quilt pop unapplies a patch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah but I don't whant to change the existing packaging :)
<apachelogger> that is the beautiy of quilt
<apachelogger> it is like a version control in itself
<apachelogger> say you have one patch in your stack
<apachelogger> so you run quilt push
<apachelogger> that applies this very patch
<apachelogger> but at the same time it does all sorts of tricky things so that you can go back
<apachelogger> so once you run quilt pop
<apachelogger> it will restore the original source again
<apachelogger> building up on that you could run quilt push -a; quilt pop -a
<apachelogger> to just for fun apply all patches and then unapply them again ^^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah I know quilt is super powerfull, but well... I have enough in my mind with bzr, svn and git :)
<apachelogger> I do not see the problem then :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that said, the current knm package is supposed to apply patches according to rules, but it doesn't work
<Tonio_> could you eventually give a little hepl so that I understand and learn a bit about it ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: does it not apply them or does it not apply them successfully?
<Tonio_> not apply
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have this in the rules :
<Tonio_> ifneq (,$(shell which tg))
<Tonio_> QUILT_PATCH_DIR := debian/patches
<Tonio_> include /usr/share/topgit/tg2quilt.mk
<Tonio_> endif
<Tonio_> and it should work I have the binaries there...
<Tonio_> but they won't apply in pbuilder...
<apachelogger> is that a cdbs mk?
<apachelogger> also why do you use topgit to begin with?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause this is how the package is made :)
<apachelogger> oh my, exam on introduction lecture to computer science in t-1h
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't want to diff from debian on that point
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger thinks that he can imagine who introduced that in the debian package ^^
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> there is no topgit stuff at all -.-
<apachelogger> Tonio_: is that code from above coming from debian?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's what I said when I compained about the "million ways to patch"
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so the package is broken, fine... I'll fix
<apachelogger> 	dh --with kde --with-quilt --dbg-package=plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg $@
<apachelogger> just add that --with-quilt to the dh command
<apachelogger> then you should be good
<Tonio_> apachelogger: thanks
<Tonio_> I have to learn a bit more about dh7
<apachelogger> well, that is particularly tricky because the package combines dh7 with source format 3
<apachelogger> and yet debian decides that using topgit is the way to go
<apachelogger> to quote from 300: "this is madness"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: changing the packaging standards every 6 month is bullshit...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: leave for a couple of month and you don't know how to package...
<Tonio_> we had debhelper 5, then 6, then cdbs, then dh7
<Tonio_> and the patch command, then dpatch, then patchsys, then quilt, then topgit
<apachelogger> that is beacause cdbs was intermediate crap just because people could not wait for dh7
<Tonio_> that's crap
<apachelogger> Tonio_: go tell debian
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I love stability in the process, that helps a lot, even when the process is not the way to go :)
<apachelogger> some people in their team constantly urge for the latest and greatest
<Tonio_> apachelogger: linux was intermediate just because hurd was not ready :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: linux became useful
<apachelogger> cdbs never was
<apachelogger> just remember how long it took to track the target you would want to hook into if you need something very specific get done
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah I know :)
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that topgit crap there is uesless
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't mind things changing, but too fast can be a problem sometimes :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's just my point
<apachelogger> unless I misunderstand the included .mk it does not hook into the build
<apachelogger> but adds the necessary targets so that you can do it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: free software is not know for its goodproject management afaik :)
<apachelogger> just like quilt.make
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kk
<apachelogger> I need a new laptop, but I dont know which one to buy ... any suggestions?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd say the lenovo x200 is the best whatyouget vs what you pay on the market :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and it works perfect with linux
 * Tonio_ owns a x301 which is just so lovelly
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the x200 is almost the same thing, but half the price
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and can go up to 10 hours on battery... :)
<apachelogger> goodness
<Tonio_> 12 inches anyway... but with 1440x900 that's acceptable
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it all depends on own much can you afford to pay...
<apachelogger> <=2000 EUR
<Tonio_> well the x200 is all for you then :)
<Tonio_> x301 is way to expensive (3400 euros infrance, so I bought it in canada)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe the price is different in your country anyway
 * apachelogger gets student discount anyway and gets all whiny when something is too expensive so he gets all sorts of discounts ;)
<Tonio_> it was only 2500 $cad in canada, which is much more acceptable :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's still expensive, but it deserves the price, really...
<Riddell> anyone got ideas for summer of code projects?
<apachelogger> ideas is the least of problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: get sflphone/kde to work
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I really think about getting a laptop with SSD
<Tonio_> Riddell: most of the code is there but it's not completly finished
<apachelogger> or at least HDD + SSD
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the most of the problems?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the gnome sflphone is just a dream when it comes to sip or iax suppoer :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have 128 ssd here
<apachelogger> Riddell: getting me drunk so that I come up with them ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's frustrating cause I can't even see the ubuntu logo at boot, or just for 1/2 sec
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it looks like a bug haha
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't it be nice since we want a softphone for years ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose we could just take some random people and do lowbudget usability analysis
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh and samba support in kde, which I didn't have time to complete... lack of time for at least a year now... travelling too much :'(
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> though upstream has improved already
<Riddell> Tonio_: finishing sflphone sounds like something for the sflphone project to do
<apachelogger> basically you need to install samba and kde-filsharing and then share setup in dolphin should work from what I saw
<ghostcube> ehlo 4.4.1 is t3h fast, :) nice made guys
<apachelogger> Riddell: make kubuntu boot faster, make kubuntu waste less memory, make qt-language-creator a useful tool
<apachelogger> turn software-properties into policykitware and implement kauth support for KDE UI then make it a kcm and embedd into kpk
<apachelogger> improve kpk UI to suite Kubuntus needs
<apachelogger> kubuntu-software-center (in c++ pleaese)
<apachelogger> ubuntu-one-kde (also in c++)
<seele> kpk needs a lot of love
<apachelogger> janitor-kde
<seele> a lot meaning, a whole ui rewrite probably :(
<apachelogger> basically port all the ubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> seele: yeah :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: following up on the "make kubuntu waste less memory" -> improve performance of ubuntu/kubuntu apps by whatever means possible in python etc.
<apachelogger> that probably also got a nice analysis touch to it, since one would first need to find out where resources get wasted to begin with ;)
<apachelogger> create a kubuntu welcome widget thingy (since KDE seems stalled on that)
<apachelogger> on a KDE POV: rewrite khelpcenter
<apachelogger> I need to go
<apachelogger> exam in 20 minutes
<apachelogger> wish me luck!
<Riddell> good luck!
<ghostcube> wow usa says opensource is against the intension of copyright protectet software
<ghostcube> wth
<davmor2> Riddell: also getting tty is open when shutting down
<ghostcube> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/US-copyright-lobby-claims-free-software-undermines-respect-for-intellectual-property-940921.html
<ghostcube> retarded
<ScottK> Note that's a lobbying group.
<ScottK> Riddell: Just read the backscroll.  Sounds like we need a way to disable the windeco animations on Intel.
<Riddell> I don't even understand what window decoration animations it includes
<ScottK> I'm hoping mgraesslin will weigh in and explain the hidden options thingy.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: one moment, I don't know it by heart
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.
<Riddell> mgraesslin: semi-related, do you know why the blue stripes disappeared?  means you can't distinguish active and inactive windows any more
 * ScottK goes to dig up the netbook so he can try it once it's found.
<mgraesslin> that's a change in 4.4
<mgraesslin> we have this new outline active window thing in Oxygen
<mgraesslin> ScottK: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226634#c7
<ubottu> KDE bug 226634 in general "kwin has effects perfomance regression" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<mgraesslin> the stripes are AFAIK completely removed
<ghostcube> ScottK: sure its a lobby group but its stupid to say such things or even take it serious
<ghostcube> and piliticans mostly tajke care of lobbyists
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.  Looking
<ScottK> ghostcube: That's true of most things lobbyists say on most topics.
<ScottK> They get paid to sell a point of view, not be sensible.
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I have 4.4.1.  Is the promised graphical way to turn off the animations available?
 * mgraesslin looks at the UI and can't find an option
<ScottK> Ah, read the rest of the bug.
<mgraesslin> I'm using branch from today
<mgraesslin> if it's important for you I'm sure hpereira can come up with a patch
<ScottK> I notice a definite difference.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need to do something about this.
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading to experimental :)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I think we need to have a way for users to control this using a gui.  Editing config files is fine for me, but not my Dad.
<mgraesslin> I agree
<ScottK> It's particularly a big deal for netbooks.
<Riddell> ScottK: well I turned it off but i don't see anything different (didn't notice any animations to start with mind)
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't notice any different look, but it feels faster.
<mgraesslin> it's noticable when minimizing windows with effects turned on
<mgraesslin> the animation laggs
<ScottK> The netbooks we're aiming at all have Intel graphics and not lots of spare CPU, so for netbook, this should generally default off.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to get a way to default it on for people with appropriate graphics cards.
<mgraesslin> which is difficult
<ScottK> yes.
<mgraesslin> we had complains for almoast all vendors
<ghostcube> a widget at srat asking if intel or another cardd ?
<ghostcube> wont this be possible
<mgraesslin> I don't understand why we didn't see this issue during beta cycle
<ghostcube> *start
<Tonio_> sebas: I just uploaded on our experimental ppa, including your latest svn commits
<Tonio_> apachelogger: just to finish about this patching stuff, what is very very strange to me is that according to you patches shouldn't apply...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I mean in the current knm package...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so technically it should ftbfs, unless the patches are applied in the diff.gz, which seems to be the case...
<ScottK> sebas: What's the advantage of switching to the plasmoid for knm?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's why I got it wrong on how that worked
<Tonio_> anyway, having patches applied in diff.gz is... pretty bad I must say :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: nicer and sexier ? :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'll take working as the first priority.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well imho none of them could be considered "working" right now...
<Tonio_> ScottK: but yeah, if knetworkmanager works and not the plasmoid, no reason to switch
<ScottK> Switching from the plasmoid to the systray application was a good move that helped a lot.  I think we should have a good reason to switch back.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: We can wait for 4.4.2 for the GUI to control the animations I think, so no distro patch needed, but we do need it in 4.4.2.
<mgraesslin> I just pinged hpereira to ask for news on the string freeze exception
<sebas> ScottK: look at it, and you'll be enlightened
<sebas> :)
<mgraesslin> nevertheless I would recommend to change the default settings for the netbook
<ScottK> sebas: Can it connect to hidden SSIDs?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I will.
<sebas> not yet, it's on my list though
<sebas> good point, I was going to set up an accesspoint for this
<ScottK> That's the only thing I've missed in the systray app recently.
<ScottK> I was at at meeting and needed to get wired internet to install the Gnome nm-applet.
<sebas> we have preliminary support for it, just needs fixing up and testing ("just" ;-))
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> sebas: I can test that when you're ready.  Feel free to ping me.
<sebas> cool :)
<ScottK> Riddell and mgraesslin: I just uploaded an update to netbook default settings to default that to off.
<ScottK> Now to $WORK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: plasma-widget-networkmanagement ready for testing in the ppa, and built
<apachelogger> Tonio_: why should the build fail if the patches are not applied at all?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: at least with the current package there is no implication of applied patches to be able to build
<Trouble> OMG I thought my Dell Mini 9 was just a bit rubbish performance wise, since I've never had anything but Kubuntu and Oxygen, but turns out it really isn't :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause the patch causes one file installation that is in an *.install file :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no patching -> ftbfs
<apachelogger> Tonio_: good point
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and cause the rules didn't apply, it's obvious that the patch was in the dif.gz
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it's a source 3 package, there should be no diff.gz
<apachelogger> it autoconverts all direct changes to quilt patches
<Tonio_> since untaring the orig and then  copy the debian folder ended up ftbfs :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: link to the ppa version please?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, then how does it work if there is no way to apply patches ?
<apachelogger> maybe there is hidden magic
<Tonio_> apachelogger: current knm package in the repo is a mystery for me :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I simply don't get how that works
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any web page about this source3 thing ?
<apachelogger> silly me
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it means no orig anymore ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: source 3 also implies that quilt patches get applied upon dpkg-source -x
<Tonio_> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<apachelogger> which still makes the topgit crap useless, but makes you worry less about that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so many changes for me :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it means no diff.gz anymore, but rather a tar.gz that contains the debian/ dir and no direct source changes anymore
<jussi01> oh in experimental - do I need anything other than the package itsself?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so no orig anymore, no patching system, no way to debdiff ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: anyhow, that makes me wonder again why you claim that the patch was not applied :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: with source format 3 you have:
<apachelogger> .dsc .debian.tar.gz .orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> with source format 2 you have:
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well... get a fresh svn snapshot, copy the debian folder, and try to build the package
<apachelogger> .dsc .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it doesn't work
<apachelogger> though with source format 3 you can also have .orig.tar.bz2
<Tonio_> at some points I understand the patched get applied during the source package build right ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, because source format 3 does the patching upon extraction
<Tonio_> well debuild -S didn't do it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: so you need the --with-quilt to make it work anyway
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so how did the current plasma-widget-networkmanagement package in the archive worked out ? :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I get your point, but it should have fail
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I get it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it patches upon extraction
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then something got wrong when I used pdebuild...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I understand... I had to patch manually before creating the source package, so that all changes would go in a patch
<Tonio_> and would be applied
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's very very different from what I know...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that will be a real pleasure for sysadmins who maintain debian in production environment and have to backport :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: retro-compatibility doesn't seem to be important for debian :)
<Tonio_> I know quite some devs who gave up on debian because of that... I can understand them :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do you have a good link for debian source 3 format and so on ?
<shtylman_> davmor2: yep... got a bug?
<davmor2> http://launchpad.net/bugs/532533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532533 in ubiquity "Kubuntu ubiquity crashed after selecting the language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tonio__> ScottK, Riddell: hum the plasmoid seems to work pretty decently here :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: awesome, I will apply for sponsorship though I think it will end up the same way as last year (in queue) :)
<shtylman_> davmor2: thanks...will look into that
<davmor2> shtylman_: the ugliness is down to kvm we think, but I've not had time to test on hw yet
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you covering the release team meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, company always welcome of course
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd really like to get some action assigned on Bug #531697.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531697 in gcc-4.4 "ICE building qt4-x11 in IA64" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531697
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, it's connected to my network but it doesn't list any connections in the left hand pane
<Tonio_> Riddell: kquitapp knetworkmanager && sleep 3 && qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule networkmanagement
<Tonio_> Riddell: it has do be done by hand for now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you have to use the this kded module instead of knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/knm-plasmoid.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work pretty well here, except that I can't disconnect anything... I told sebas about that issue
<ScottK> Any ideas why touching the power button on my netbook now just turns it off instead of bringing up the powerdevel dialogue?
<sebas> Tonio_: I take it VPN works? :)
<Tonio_> sebas: pptp, yes
<Tonio_> sebas: vpn, not tested atm
<sebas> Cool. :)
<Tonio_> sebas: but no way to disconnect, is that a known issue ?
<sebas> nope, that's why I needed it tested :)
<sebas> I'll think about something smart for that
<Tonio_> sebas: okay so here is myfeedback then :)
<Tonio_> 1/ it connects
<Tonio_> 2/ the should be a better way to get the connection status (bold font isn't enough), especially to know what happens, like telling me "running dhcp" on hover for example
<Tonio_> 3/ there should be a way to get a few infos on the connection, like the IP address of something, on hover, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> 4/ and also a way to disconnect :)
<Tonio_> sebas: I had to go on http://www.whatismyipaddress.com to figure out I was connected :)
<sebas> 2/ that's in the interfaceitem
<Tonio_> so maybe a little more infos would be nice...
<sebas> 3/ is being worked on, that will show up when you click on an interface
<sebas> Tonio_: we want to keep it accessible for "normal users" as well
<sebas> try to use it for a while, it shows more than you think
<Tonio_> sebas: sure
<Tonio_> sebas: about 3/ the vpn isn't a physical interface, that's the deal
<sebas> \4 is only a problem for VPN, no?
<Tonio_> sebas: well yes, cause I can disconnect from an interface, but not a network
<sebas> Probably we should make VPN a "virtual interface", in the UI sense
<Tonio_> sebas: yes, this way it would be nice
<sebas> right, ok, so that's on my radar now as well :)
<Tonio_> sebas: the point is that the disconnection thing is upon an interface, not a connection
<sebas> I know :>
<Tonio_> sebas: do you ? ^-^
<sebas> hehe, I think I do :P
<Tonio_> well technically there is no reason to check for a virtual interface, there is a physical one
<sebas> gotta clean up a bit here, K is coming home soon and we're having friends over tonight
<Tonio_> ppp0, tap0, tun0...
<sebas> networkmanager hacking on the couch == cables + usb interfaces and stuff in the living room
<Tonio_> there should be a way to list them through network-manager right ?
<sebas> I'll have a look in how far Solid shows them
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> sebas: ping me if tests needed, I'll  package in the hour and test it for you, and will test openvpn soon too
<shtylman_> anyone ever tried using krunner in gnome?
<Tonio_> ll
<Tonio_> oops
<Tonio_> sebas: hum, it looks like clicking on an established connection disconnects too... at least works for the wireless, so there are 2 ways to disconnect right ?
<Tonio_> from the interface and the connection
<Riddell> arm images have been building for the last 40 minutes, so that's promising
<ScottK> Riddell: No plasma-netbook autostart after the last updates.  Any idea what that might be?
<Riddell> ScottK: update from what to what?
<ScottK> Updated my Lucid system an hour ago for the first time in a couple of days.
<Riddell> new kdebase-runtime?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> New metapackage (kubuntu-netboo) too.
<Riddell> we need to think more about that, currently it's an autostart file set to false which ubiquity sets to true on install
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> but that won't work because the upgrade will just overwrite it as you found out
<Riddell> I think it needs a script to decide if netbook or desktop should run
<Riddell> but not run both
<Riddell> I had hoped that upstream would fix it sensibly but they haven't
<Riddell> maybe it should be an xsession
<Lex79> Riddell: are you working on soprano 2.4.1?
<Riddell> Lex79: no, I think it's for the taking
<Lex79> ok, I will do
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm :P
 * Trouble pokes apachelogger
<Trouble> Oh actually don't worry :D
<Tonio_> sebas: I was just thinking... is it fine to consider disconnection should be done upon an interface or upon a connection ?
<Tonio_> what I want to kill is a connection, not an interface, right ?
<Tonio_> sebas: I can get it, but since you want it usable by normal users... it sounds logic to me to disconnect from within a connection, not from an interface...
<Tonio_> sebas: my 0.02$
<Tonio_> sebas: seele's opinion would certainly mean a lot more :) I'm not a usability expert at all
<maco2> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey maco2 :) long time no see
<Quintasan> apachelogger: best advice today was - use boost.random since rand() sucks
<Lex79> Riddell: soprano https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> Someone packaging http://michalm.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/k3b-2-0-release-candidate/
<apachelogger> Tonio_: source format 3 is explained in the debian wiki IIRC
<JontheEchidna> http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm, k3b release candidate
<Quintasan> awsum
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://michalm.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/k3b-2-0-release-candidate/#comments
<JontheEchidna> he's being a bit hard on Michal, I think.
<Quintasan> hmm just a simple question, on a dice, you have wall or sides (where numbers are)?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I just uploaded to bzr
<Lex79> *k3b I mean
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: need a sponsor?
<Quintasan> wait, ain't that guy from Poland?
<Lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Polish are the only people I've seen to use that funny "l" :P
<Quintasan> ł
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> polish for the win!
<Quintasan> Good grief, I didn't know that main k3b dev is from Poland :O
 * Quintasan wrote a dice roll simulator using boost::random
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: probably because he's the new main dev
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: if you have the power there is also soprano in my ppa
<JontheEchidna> no soprano powars :(
<Lex79> :(
<debfx> is the brightness osd working for anyone in lucid?
<Quintasan> debfx: it ain't working
<Quintasan> See Todo
<Quintasan> agateu will know something about it :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://github.com/Quintasan/coding/blob/01071142841fe35dfa4927effa6107cbd9c752c6/gen.cpp     <-- -the best app so far :P
<Quintasan> maybe not best but most useful :P
<Lex79> it should go to lucid archive, but we are in feauture freeze
<Quintasan> :D
<Lex79> :)
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: K3b uploaded, thanks
<Lex79> k
<debfx> Quintasan: I think I know why it doesn't work anymore
<debfx> the new hal sets brightness_in_hardware to true for most (?) laptops
<debfx> previously it was only set to true for laptops that emit a brightness change key event on every brightness change
<debfx> I can modify the patch but then on those laptops the osd is shown even when the brightness is changed by an application
<shtylman_> Quintasan: what does it do?
<shtylman_> I can't read the ... whatever language that is :)
<shtylman_> I wanna say it does a dice roll? ...
<shtylman_> but who knows...
<shtylman_> ... oh... I see... there is an english description... ok... so now my question is. .. why?!
<Quintasan> shtylman_: why what? :O
<shtylman_> why make that?
<Quintasan> a) boredome b) I play DnD with my friend and there is a spell that requires you to roll 346 times (and many other with 100 rolls :P)
<shtylman_> ... *sigh* ...
<Quintasan> blame apachelogger for it, he said I should get some hands-on experience
<Quintasan> :P
<shtylman_> heh
<Quintasan> though that app ported to windows fails
<Quintasan> I wonder if it's becuase of time(NULL)
<jjesse> so if kdm crashes should i leave a crash report someplace or will ubuntu-bug take care of that?
 * ghostcube does a mount /Quintasan -t dev /dev/Null && rm -rf /boot/brain/content.list   
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> rm: file content.list not found
<Quintasan> :O
<ghostcube> rofl
<Quintasan> seriously, what were you expecting, I have been learning c++ for a month only
<ghostcube> nah i can hardly read it :) i cant code c++
<ghostcube> was just joking :)
<Quintasan> I know, I can take jokes, really :P
<ghostcube> :)
<maco2> jjesse: /var/crash ?
<jjesse> hrmm will have to look
<shtylman_> so by default when I run debuild it puts the generated files in one directory up... can I cahnge that?
<txwikinger> hey shtylman_
<shtylman_> txwikinger: howdy
<txwikinger> shtylman_: Are you allowed to say that in NY?  :D
<shtylman_> txwikinger: hahaha :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: have you read? http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/03/03/qtwebkit-releases/ this means we'll can split Phonon from Qt in easy mode :)
 * shtylman_ shtylman can't wait for kde to move to git... its soo close... I can almost taste it..
<genii> Has it ever ben possible at all to run another instance of kde from inside a konsole? An user in #k is claiming 3.x had this but I never heard or saw of it
<shtylman_> genii: I do something similar with xephyr
<shtylman_> its opens another xsession or whatnot
<shtylman_> and from there you can login with kdm again into another kde instance
<genii> shtylman_: Thanks
<Quintasan> Time to get rid og that stupid Twitter and Buzz
<Quintasan> of*
<Riddell> Lex79: we can split phonon out but not until after lucid, so we still need an upgraded patch to the new phonon
<genii> Is 4.4.1 64bit for Lucid OK yet?
<apachelogger> shtylman_: I dont think you can change the directory where debuild stores its stuff
<Riddell> shtylman_: kde moving to git depends on there being somewhere to host the git repository
 * apachelogger can host it on his netbook ^^
<Riddell> I'm not sure you get 60GB SD cards yet
 * apachelogger got a HDD with 130 GB
<Quintasan> okay, Buzz deactivated
<Quintasan> now time for forums
<Lex79> Riddell: ok
 * apachelogger thinks about deriving the dbginstaller from kmessagebox rather than kdialog
<nixternal> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> because kmessagebox really does everything you need anyway ^^
<apachelogger> well except for progress indication
<apachelogger> maybe derive from qwidget and call KMessageBox::foo from there
<nixternal> i always use kdialog as it is what i am used to...was hoping you might shed some light on why kmessagebox would/might be better than kdialog
<apachelogger> it's not, it just already implements the necessary stuff in convenience functions
<apachelogger> as I see it the installer only needs to lookup the dbg packages, thus indicating progress meanwhile ... if not all packages could be found, ask the user what to do and list the files for which there were no debug packages found ... and finally ask the user whether the found packages shoud be installed, again listing the packages
<apachelogger> so we have custom qwidget for progress indication (possibly add cancel button) + KMessageBox::warningYesNoList + KMessageBox::questionYesNoList
<apachelogger> nixternal: also as I came to realize yesterday, reusing the same dialog for all 3 things is a) dirty b) rather unpleasent because each default button click emits the finished signal, thus ending the dialog
<apachelogger> so for proper design you would have to create 3 classes derived from kdialog
<nixternal> yeah, that is a bit dirty
<nixternal> you couldn't just do one class with 3 different functions?
<apachelogger> you could
<apachelogger> but them you also need to reimplement the slots of each used button to prevent them from emitting finished upon click
<apachelogger> otherwise your dialog destructs midway through the process because the user agreed to install the packages :)
<nixternal> hrmm, i see what you are getting at now
<apachelogger> oh why
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKProgressDialog.html
<apachelogger> <3 KDE
<nixternal> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDialog.html - heh, you didn't look at all of the inheritance with kdialog?
<apachelogger> not all of them
<nixternal> that is one of my bookmarks right there :)
<apachelogger> also I did want to opt for the 3-functions but one dialog approach you suggested ;)
<apachelogger> and actually some months ago in another project I also wanted to do that (I suppose apturl it was) and I came to the same realization
<apachelogger> one-dialog-per-use
<apachelogger> though in this particular case one could also opt for a KPageDialog I suppose
<nixternal> yeah, i have done the one-dialog-per-use as well
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> much better with kprogressdialog
 * apachelogger drops stupid ui file
<apachelogger> did I already mention that I very much dislike ui files?
<apachelogger> maybe it's just me, but it feels like they always get in my way
<shtylman_> Riddell: yea... im following the mailing list on it... I got the rsync of the svn repo to play around with it ... hopefully some conclusion will be reached soon :/
<shtylman_> soo question... lets say I have a script which appends to the path... when it is run
<shtylman_> if I run it again... it will append the same thing to the path..
<shtylman_> is there a way to prevent that?
 * txwikinger wonders why the git repo cannot be hosted where the svn repo is hosted
<shtylman_> txwikinger: it can... they would just need to install a copy of the gitorious website
<shtylman_> and then keep that up to date and whatnot
<shtylman_> which is just more maintenance work
<txwikinger> well.. not really
<txwikinger> you can have a cron job running the sync
<txwikinger> or drop svn
<shtylman_> txwikinger: they can't drop svn cause it will still be used for translations for the time being
<txwikinger> ah
 * apachelogger cant help thinking that the dbginstaller code is quite the mess
<apachelogger> maybe I should not have done a straight port from bash -.-
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<Riddell> yay ARM built http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/20100305/
<shtylman_> nice
<shtylman_> Riddell: have any of them actually been tested on arm? or in qemu?
<Riddell> shtylman_: I saw it running on an arm board last month
<Riddell> so it does to something
<shtylman_> cool
<tuxdavis> so does anybody know what they did to get around the kdebindings compile issue
<Riddell> tuxdavis: I disabled smoke from compiling
<Riddell> tuxdavis: I also removed the kdeedu package from the image
<Riddell> getting a proper fix for those segfaulting compiles would obviously be much better
<tuxdavis> well as a temporary solution to allow testing of the image this works great
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> tuxdavis: are you able to test the images?
<tuxdavis> Besides from what I gathered during the debug process of kdebindings, the smoke part is used for developing applications using the kde api
<tuxdavis> I'm downloading it right now
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> it's used for making the ruby and c# bindings
<Riddell> I had to disable those from compiling too
<tuxdavis> another thing I'm trying as a possible FIX not workaround is trying the latest svn version of gcc, since there were a lot of fixed bugs on the arm processor
<tuxdavis> ah
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-06
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/drkonqi-installdbgsymbols-3.ogv
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that can go live already, only thing that is missing is proper strings and auto-ddebs-messing
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1824436
<Riddell> apachelogger: cor
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does it use to install the packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: install-packages
<apachelogger> install-package
<Riddell> ah, I see that at the end
<Riddell> what is auto-ddebs-messing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: telling the user that some dbg packages might not available if ddebs is not activated, and whether they want the application to activate ddebs (in which case it woud add it to the sources.list)
<apachelogger> another option would be to just do this without asking the user and removing it after at_exit
<apachelogger> currently it only tries to lookup -dbgsym
<Riddell> apachelogger: in that video it installs the -dbg, so does it try to install the -dbg and then try the -dbgsym?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it tries to find $binarypackagename-dbg, if not found it will try -dbgsym, if that does not lead to any results either it will try $sourcepackagename-dbg, and if that still does not return anything it will try -dbgsym
<apachelogger> in the rare case that none of those cases should lead to a result the user will get a notifiacation but can still resume installation
<yuriy> ooh there's a firefox addon for kwallet integration
<Riddell> yuriy: interesting
<Riddell> I wonder if such things could be packaged
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a genius
<yuriy> i searched for kde on the addons site and some interesting things popped up that i'm now trying out
<apachelogger> Riddell: Quintasan even more so, without him the current error messages would only be half as awesome ;) http://imagebin.ca/view/wO5MGIXW.html
<apachelogger> that would be the dialog in case a debug package could not be found
<apachelogger> oh and the best thing is that the lookup happens in a thread, so the UI does not get blocked at any point :D
<yuriy> a little paranoid about the kwallet one stealing my passwords though
 * apachelogger loves qthread
<apachelogger> yuriy: I think any kde app can read any data form kwallet if it was granted access to the wallet
 * apachelogger would find it better if kwallet would enforce categories and permission would be granted on a per-category basis
<yuriy> yeah but a) "any" kde app wasn't just downloaded from an untrusted source and b) kwallet asks for permission for every app the first time the app tries to open it, or every time if you say allow once
<apachelogger> so I would have a category for amarok where amarok stores the login data for last.fm et al, if amarok wanted access to my web login data it would have to request the additional permission
<apachelogger> yuriy: say a user adds a bogus ppa and uses our ppas
<apachelogger> quite easily they could get a poisened software in
<apachelogger> by e.g. providing a changed kubuntu-desktop package that depends on the poisoned package
<apachelogger> since we promote to use dist-upgrade with our ppas that upgrade could easily get dragged in
<apachelogger> now say the poisoned package is a kded module -> at next startup it would start and the user would see nothing ... and quite frankly I would supsect that there are the means to even get a fakeish kwallet dialog that says amarok is requesting permission while indeed it is not amarok
<yuriy> right, i meant (a) specifically on my machine. i think i know where most of my software came from. of course such things can happen to anybody
<yuriy> once linux is mainstream enough, this will be scary
<apachelogger> if :P
<apachelogger> though not as scary as the fact that I could easily rape your plasma due to the bogus security policy on plasma scripting
<apachelogger> or both combined
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmmz, looks like kbuilsycoca dialog is doing its own thing when it could be using KProgressDialog...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: what should we call that debug package installer? kubuntu-installdbgsymbols?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kubuntu-debug-installer?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-evil-robot
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/DTUN4mlu.html
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball shall we call the installer kubuntu-debug-installer?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... the answer is unclear
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> kubotu: if I ask again, is the question going to be clearer?
<apachelogger> hm a clearer question
 * apachelogger should go to bed ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball if I ask again, is the answer going to be clearer?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... all signs point to yes
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball shall we call the installer kubuntu-debug-installer?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... the answer is unclear
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball shall we call the installer kubuntu-evil-robot?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... all signs point to yes
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it all becomes clear when reading kubotu's mask
<apachelogger> it is a bit like 101010 really
<seele> apachelogger: that should say "Get off my lawn!" .. "move" is way too proper english
<apachelogger> seele: yeah, already fixed that
<seele> apachelogger: yes!
<apachelogger> it was like 3am when I implemented that error handling ^^
 * apachelogger notes that it is again 2am ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-debug-installer/trunk/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: anything else needed to make it work?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> latest revision is ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could also build kdebase-runtime with a special setting
<apachelogger> or just ln -s to installdbgsymbols.sh
<apachelogger> which is what I just did ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> zomg, it works
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you need to engage in opportunistic blogging
<apachelogger> no, jono doesnt like when I blog
<apachelogger> apaprently there is no point in me blogging when other people already blog
<apachelogger> it's a bit like having a KDE ui for the sake of having a KDE ui
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: besides, I do only do C++ now :(
<apachelogger> I am no opportunistic dev anymore
<JontheEchidna> ^that is ironic
<apachelogger> is it now ^^
<jjesse> what blog are you complaining about?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I opportunistically fixed two insignificant Krazy errors
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, thanks, I was not checking krazy yet
<apachelogger> trying to get meaningful strings
<apachelogger> oh
<jjesse> hey can you please opportunistically change the them as well :P
<apachelogger> and it seems kmessagebox refuses to scale when the content contains \n\n
<apachelogger> or maybe it refuses to scale altogether
 * apachelogger does opportunistic QA
<apachelogger> hm, soon my keyboard will have no c anymore :(
<JontheEchidna> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 219
<JontheEchidna> ~karma gnome
<kubotu> gnome has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kde
<kubotu> karma for kde: 1
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: an opportunistic string revie would be nice
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, I missed your commit so I made strings of my own. :D Yours look better though
<apachelogger> oh my :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you did actually wanna change my superior strings? :P
<apachelogger> get of my lawn is classic
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what I would change: http://pastebin.com/GtGrPdbF
<apachelogger> go ahead
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: opportunistically pushed
<apachelogger> you are very opportunistic today, maybe you should blog
<apachelogger> opportunistic blogging one might say
<jjesse> wow you guys aren't going to let opportunistic die are you?
<jjesse> maybe i should blog about opportunistically writing kubuntu-docs?
<jjesse> would that help out?
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> right after I finish my game of buzzword bingo
<apachelogger> jefferai: you would get at least a cookie and a hug for that :)
<jjesse> ummm was that ment for me apachelogger?
<apachelogger> jjesse: even :)
<apachelogger> jefferai: though you could also blog about opportunistically doing something :)
<jjesse> what version is open office in lucid?
<claydoh> or about opportunistically blog again about how our menu buttons can be moved wherever we want them, as opportunistically as we want :)
<apachelogger> !info openoffice.org-core lucid
<ubottu> openoffice.org-core (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- arch-dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 27618 kB, installed size 120756 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc hppa all arm)
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: nixternal took care of that
<apachelogger> jjesse: 3.2 rc4 is my guess ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is possible?
<apachelogger> sounds completely useless to me
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: that's what I meant, there were 2 blogs about the gnome buttons, only one for us ;)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> 2:1, that cant stand
<jjesse> are we really going to have a release candidate in a long term release?
<apachelogger> jjesse: no
<apachelogger> jjesse: but lucid is not going to be released tomorrow either ;)
<claydoh> it would be opportunistic for someone to personally tutor me on programming/packaging so I can opportunistically code some fun stuf and opportunistically package it up
<apachelogger> I suppose the plan is to land 3.2.0 before lucid
<jjesse> yeah it better
<apachelogger> claydoh: that is what opporunistic opportunity week or whats it called is for
<jjesse> wow claydoh wins for using opportunistic in an opportunsitic programing sentence
<apachelogger> claydoh: that is only focused on python and gnome
<apachelogger> but you know
<apachelogger> opportunity != choice
<jjesse> wasn't richard going to do pykde?
<apachelogger> as we always say
<apachelogger> a kde ui for the sake of having a kde ui is no good ui and its code should be rm-rf'd
<claydoh> I can barely and I mean barely figure out the simplest of bash scripts
<jjesse> claydoh: welcome to my club
<apachelogger> there is another thing
<apachelogger> bash != simple
<claydoh> but that;'s because I cannot focus on things like I could back in  the old days
<apachelogger> go check out my kde-l10n-common script and say bash is simple agian :P
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/3IAcVQrg.html
<apachelogger> C is simplier than bash (Well, if you avoid pointers anyway)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: remove that silly icon in teh window bar!!!
<apachelogger> ohhhh oh oh oh
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<claydoh> they make drugs now for so-called adult add :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm afraid if I blog that peeps will think Kubuntu is going to look like that :P
 * claydoh hates drugs tho
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you might wanna google search aseigos blog
<apachelogger> he blogged about a good setup some years ago
<apachelogger> I actually found it very nice at the time
<JontheEchidna> for window buttons?
<apachelogger> IIRC it also involved a close button on the left hand side or so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> I think I remember that
<apachelogger> you need groundcontorl btw
<apachelogger> that ubuntu dir is a mess :P
<apachelogger> opportunistic branch sorting ftw!
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/34fu6dy.html
<jjesse> haha that looks just like the new theme
<apachelogger> much beta
<JontheEchidna> wait, window title alignment ain't right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now make your color theme not so silly blueish and we are all set for the new kubuntu theme
<apachelogger> muahaha
<nixternal> i swear to god, if that shit hits my desktop on an update, I am going to switch to windows
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> i know you asses have something planned for april 1
 * apachelogger is running windows 7 right now
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I already got the window shadow aubergine
<apachelogger> and it tells me that it is not genuine
<nixternal> i say we go brown
<nixternal> no ugly ass unicorn wallpaper and fuzzy bunny theme
<JontheEchidna> looks indistinguishable from back
<JontheEchidna> *black
<nixternal> and we change the name from Kubuntu to "Ubuntu KDE"
<nixternal> and we put the buttons on the right
<apachelogger> you know
<nixternal> err, I mean the left
<nixternal> we should make Kubuntu look like Ubuntu 9.10 for April 1 :)
<apachelogger> that sounds like one of sheldon's classic pranks
<jjesse> i vote we make them upsdie down
<jjesse> upside
<nixternal> and then say "If you don't like the new Ubuntu look, Ubuntu KDE (previously known as Kubuntu), has you covered." :)
<nixternal> sheldon rocks!
<JontheEchidna> sounds like an opportunity to do evil things with Plasma javascripting :D
<apachelogger>  true
<apachelogger> plasma scripting ftw
<apachelogger> nixternal: indeed he does
<jjesse> make the icons diagonal across the screen
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: opportunistic evil things?
<nixternal> we should start an opportunistic developer channel on ustream...though we have to be careful, would suck to be giving a talk so serious and have this popup under your video -> http://nixternal.com/files/jono.png
<apachelogger> now that is a whole new market really
<jjesse> apachelogger: is that the only way to do them?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I walked right in to that one
<apachelogger> opportunistic computer hacking
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<jjesse> nixternal:  wow that looks funny
<nixternal> apachelogger: install windows, then opportunistically wait
<jjesse> looks like he does have constipation
<nixternal> hahaha jjesse it does
<jjesse> don't bug me i'm pooping
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> heh, I just posted that picture on twitter, and jono's mom is following me :)
<nixternal> thankfully, she is probably asleep right now
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> i will retweet it
<nixternal> do that tomorrow morning :)
<jjesse> oh too late
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgelster/4181006489/ <- this should be our wallpaper for lucid
<jjesse> tahts a really cool pic
<nixternal> oh man, I bet I get a bunch of ass doctors following me on twitter now after posting that
<nixternal> yeah, he has amazing photos
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> or ass hunters
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> way too late
 * apachelogger goes to bed
 * JontheEchidna pastebins new pic
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/EwlIq_Wk.html
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: i really like how that works, how would i set mine the same?
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I took the "kdust" color scheme and modified the selection color to be orange
<jjesse> kdust theme?
<JontheEchidna> the color scheme, you should be able to find it via "Get new schemes" in the color config
<JontheEchidna> actually, let me pastebin the scheme
<nixternal> hrmm, konversation kind of looks quite nice to me
<nixternal> but nothing can touch irssi
<jjesse> yeah it does
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: http://pastebin.com/itYPpF9p
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: save that, then import it in the colors config
<nixternal> and use yakuake already
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/sLNrX6kf.html
<nixternal> heh, everyone seems to be retweeting the constipation post...I am so screwed...here come all of the ass doctors
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: thanks that makes things so much better
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I don't know if I hate that or like that
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering how much trouble I'd be in if I made a blog with but that single picture
<jjesse> now if i can get my splash screen to  look the same as my login screen
<nixternal> you need to clean up your ~/ directory...to many files in there
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I do
<nixternal> though, I might have to many folders in my ~/
<JontheEchidna> wow, this is surreal
<jjesse> what?
<JontheEchidna> going around with the humanity icon theme
<jjesse> hrmm now my system tray doesn't seem to match the rest of things :(
<JontheEchidna> No one will save you now!!! http://imagebin.ca/view/r8c3o0.html
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nixternal> that is worthy of a blog post dude
<jjesse> that's sweet
<jjesse> can i copy that one two?
<jjesse> are you running lucid?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm on lucid
<jjesse> where do i change the color of my system tray?
<jjesse> or the panel?
<JontheEchidna> that's the normal panel. It's transparent with desktop effects on
<JontheEchidna> Blue looks... refreshing now. I suppose that's a bad sign
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/1jGHbFs.html can you see how i think the part where the application launcher is a lot bluer (brighter)?
<jjesse> want to make that dark
<JontheEchidna> I guess you'd have to use a darker plasma theme
<jjesse> hrmm well need to get work done instead of playing w/ colors :)
<jjesse> where do i change that plasma theme?
<jjesse> in the desktop theme details right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<jjesse> oh well worry about it tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://jmthomas.toniox.org/dbginstaller.ogv
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think dr. konqi is doing it's automagic reloading a bit too early
<ScottK> It's never too early to be automagical.
<JontheEchidna> Then I guess it's not automagic :P
<JontheEchidna> The problem is that it reloads the backtrace before all of the symbols are installed
<ScottK> Then speed up those symbols ...
<ScottK> ;-)
 * jussi01 hi5's nixternal! :D (re: anything but the buttons)
<jussi01> :D
<Quintasan> \o
<ghostcube> o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh true true
<apachelogger> that is weird though
<apachelogger> I think we can work around this by outsourcing the call to install-package
<apachelogger> which is of course 100% workaround and 100% dirty
 * apachelogger would much rather have that kpk becomes --noforkable so that it can be used
<apachelogger> because right now the return value of kdesudo is only non-0 if the user denies kdesudo permission, not if install-package fails
<jussi01> hrm, Im getting dolphin opening the Documents folder when I click on something in the mount notifier - anyone else getting that?
<jussi01> (instead of opening the mounted drive)
<apachelogger> quite possibly the mount fails
<apachelogger> jussi01: there should be an error message in the status bar of dolphin?
<apachelogger> if not try mounting the partition via dolphin's sidebar directly
<jussi01> nope, nothing. and it works when I clck it on the sidebar
<apachelogger> then I dont know
<jussi01> happens with every USB
<apachelogger> tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<apachelogger> then try to mount and see what the terminal spits out
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389497/
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop(1502)/plasma Notifier::NotifierDialog::actionActivated: DeviceNotifier:: call Solid Ui Server with params : "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_ede9a02b_a3cb_40a5_abfc_991e49ec2d80" , ("test-predicate-openinwindow.desktop")
<apachelogger> there must be some problem in solid and/or hal
<apachelogger> oterhweise I cant imagine why this would go wrong
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok, so what do I need to do to facilitate someone being able to look at this properly
<apachelogger> dunno, inspect /var/log/ for something interesting
<apachelogger> jussi01: you are on lucid?
<jussi01> yes
<apachelogger> als ensure you are up-to-date ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise it is also possible that the ubuntu people broke hal because they do not care and are using inferior crap anyway :P
<jussi01> yeah, Im up to date
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: silly me didnt remember that waitforfinished by default timesout ^^
<jussi01> apachelogger: it seems to be a mounting problem - but why does it just work from the sidebar?  (if I click the little mount button there then it says cannot mount the disk)
 * jussi01 checks if he enoabled automount on this one...
<jussi01> no, but I do have mount all removable media on login - could that affect it?
<jussi01> and automount on attach
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> jussi01: I really think only the logs in /var/log might shed some light on the real problem
<jussi01> apachelogger: any particular logs?
<apachelogger> just look at all of them :P
<apachelogger> syslog and kern.log probably will contain hal stuff
<apachelogger> dmesg too
<markey> ugh
<markey> the latest kernel upgrade seems to have broken compositing here
<markey> can't enable it any more
<markey> (Nvidia binary driver)
<markey> Kubuntu 9.10, that is
<markey> aah
<markey> works again :)
<markey> nvm
<markey> was probably because of an X crash I had here
<jussi01> markey: did you do something to fix it?
<markey> jussi01: no I just enabled it again in systemsettings. first time it failed somehow (screen went black for some seconds), but second time it worked
<markey> not sure what was going on there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I subscribed kubuntu-bugs to dolphin
<apachelogger> loads of untriaged shit there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do we do with adept bugs? is there an upstream?
<Lex79> nice: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<debfx> there is also an oxygen thunderbird theme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/57496
<Lex79> oh, awesome
<debfx> why did mozilla remove personas with non-default theme support in firefox 3.6 :(
 * apachelogger rushes in
<apachelogger> Did anyone see a crash bug passing through?
<apachelogger> Oh dear oh dear
 * apachelogger moves on to #kopete
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
 * shadeslayer has loads of bug reports in his mail
<jussi01> markey: ping: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030380.html
<apachelogger> sometimes launchpad is just limiting
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: adept upstream is in uber-barebones maintenance mode at the moment
<apachelogger> so we keep on collecting bugs?
<JontheEchidna>  I guess
<JontheEchidna> though there's not been a new bug in quite a while
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what about the existing ones?
<apachelogger> I doubt anyone will poke them
<JontheEchidna> Probably not. But I suppose they're still valid while adept is in the archive
<JontheEchidna> Closing the upstreamed ones wouldn't hurt though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Showed kubuntu-debug-installer to dario andres, a dr. konqi dev and KDE bug triager extraordinare
<JontheEchidna> He was pleased
<apachelogger> he would be more pleased if I had made it a super abstract lib so that it could be used across distros and stronger bound to drkonqi ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I fixed the premature exit problem, so I suppose it can be uploaded once Riddell is here to FFe it and admin power it into the archives
<JontheEchidna> He was depressed that no distros were using it
<apachelogger> now we are
<apachelogger> must blog about that!
<JontheEchidna> I think Fedora was using it at one point, and they had a konsole popping up to install things
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> they probably used the example scripts
<apachelogger> those I do not like for various reasons
<JontheEchidna> the debian example uses apt-file :P
<apachelogger> I plan on integrating apt-file into the lookupthread :P
<JontheEchidna> If they were going for universe apps, at least they could have used dlocate
<apachelogger> dpkg-source can be quite slow
<JontheEchidna> dlocate is speedy
<apachelogger> !info dlocate
<ubottu> dlocate (source: dlocate): fast alternative to dpkg -L and dpkg -S. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 168 kB
<apachelogger> never heared of it
<JontheEchidna> + no need for debconf-prompted index build on first install
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah sweet, does it build a cache like apt-file?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> or just use a better algorithm :D
<JontheEchidna> the package description reveals all
<apachelogger> silly dpkg -S feels really really slow
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I shall abstract the lookup crap so we can have multiple backends depend on what is installed
<apachelogger> but first get it into the archives ^^
 * JontheEchidna nods
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I have a fancy new way of invalidfinig upstream bugs....
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail bugno@bugs.launchpad.net with text + _whitespace_status invalid
<apachelogger> kubotu: google email interface launchpad
<kubotu> Results for email interface launchpad: 1. Launchpad Blog: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/email-interface-to-code-review | 2. [Launchpad-doc] [Bug 254435] [NEW] Instructions for email ...: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-doc@lists.launchpad.net/msg00424.html
<kubotu> 3. [Launchpad-doc] [Bug 254435] Re: Instructions for email interface ...: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-doc@lists.launchpad.net/msg00426.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254435 in launchpad-documentation "Instructions for email interface duplicated" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254435
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: google launchpad bug email interface
<kubotu> Results for launchpad bug email interface: 1. Launchpad Blog: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/email-interface-to-code-review | 2. Launchpad 1.2.2: faster PPA builds, enhanced bug subscriptions and ...: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00155.html | 3. Gmail filters for launchpad bug email
<kubotu> Bearfruit: http://www.bearfruit.org/blog/2008/11/06/gmail-filters-for-launchpad-bug-email
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: something like that ;)
<apachelogger> it's in the lp wiki
<apachelogger> anyhow, I just take note of the bugs to close per standard response
<apachelogger> then I have a template in kmail all ready to go, just need to paste the bugno and send
<JontheEchidna> neat
<apachelogger> which is a bit of a stupid thing, because one has to send one mail per bug
<apachelogger> the parser doesnt seem to like multiple To: addresses
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> and the bulk edit feature does not allow to comment
<apachelogger> but having to press n for each bug, so that a new mail gets generated from the template is still way faster than doing it via launchpad
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> anyways, gotta go. be back in a bit
<Riddell> apachelogger: you called?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can I get a FFe and archive admin approval on kubuntu-debug-installer right away or do you want me to file bug reports for that?
<Riddell> i need to test it
<Riddell> where is it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: where do yu want it?
<apachelogger> new queue or revu?
<Riddell> revu
<Riddell> it'll need a MIR so it'll need a bug report anyway
<markey> jussi01: ah yes, I have read about this. but my card is low-end, fan-less, and I mounted a custom fan on it
<markey> jussi01: so, no risk there ;)
<markey> but thanks
<markey> surprisingly, this super el-cheapo and old 7200 does just fine for desktop effects
<markey> (for games it's too slow of course)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kubuntu-debug-installer
<apachelogger> Riddell: first archvie then mir ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: now using kpackagekit instead of install-package?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> apparently nofork did work after all
<Riddell> as usual with kpackagekit there are about 5 times more dialogues than needed
 * seele agrees
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the job though, FFe approved!
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx, uploaded to the archive
 * Riddell accepts
 * shadeslayer gives cookies to kubuntu devs
<shadeslayer> now all we need is native support for broadcom drivers.... and oh yeah taking over the world :P
<shadeslayer> +native
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/ydMlcojo.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that should be put into a box wiht horizontal scrolling
<shadeslayer> anyone compiled kopete on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> karmic
<yuriy> anybody respond to the guys asking about timelord and triaging?
<apachelogger> yuriy: I dont think so
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kubuntu-debug-installer ftbfs. (and also still depends on install-package)
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the dep is just because I did not yet commit :P
<JontheEchidna> ah, initial release was before that commit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my releases always have tagS!!!!! :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> why does it fail
<apachelogger> this is madness
<apachelogger> Error: Package: and Architecture: do not alternate in debian/control
<apachelogger> lucid FTBFS always have the most awesome errors
<apachelogger> never heared of 90% of them
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> silly beast differs between Package:kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg and Package: kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg
<apachelogger> IMHO debian/changelog, control and copyright should be converted to xml
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know a good make starters guide?
<JontheEchidna> a guide for the gnu make utility?
<JontheEchidna> not really :(
<apachelogger> too bad
<JontheEchidna> ~google gnu make starter guide
<kubotu> Results for gnu make starter guide: 1. GNU make User Guide - GNU make: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/programming_tool_guides/gnu_make_user_guide/ | 2. Download GNU make - GPL Software - Tucows: http://www.tucows.com/preview/8281 | 3. GNU `make': http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<apachelogger> they are no good :P
<apachelogger> all geek documentation
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ppl, the message indicator tells me i can use it with kopete,kmail,konverstion and quassel, but only konverstion is being detected? am i missing something here? kmal and kopete ARE running
<Riddell> _Groo_: you probably need to enable it for each application
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks jon let me check
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im on lucid btw
<JontheEchidna> yeah, old docs but should be valid for the most part
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: it worked for konv,quassel,kmail but kpete doesnt show up althouth the plugin is active
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: strange :(
<Tm_T> Kopete isnt in its best shape in 4.4+ I'm afraid
<soee> neecan u tell me pls how can i set an application to open some file in my browser. When i click on link to .pls file in nthe popout window i have 2 options Open With and Save File. When i pick Open with i have only view of my home dir. How can i find application wich i want to use to open my file ?
<Riddell> soee: user questions in #kubuntu
<soee> Riddell: no need, i have already answer
<dalailamer> hello guys
<dalailamer> I just installed ubuntu 10.4 (i am new with linux) and want to install kdevelop, for writing C codes with colored text. but i am Failing, can someone help me ?
<Daskreech> dalailamer: More info would help
<JontheEchidna> dalailamer: Since they're not going to have a stable release by the time 10.04 is released we had to remove it from the normal archive
<JontheEchidna> there are packages here though: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<debfx> why has kdevelop been removed from karmic after release? :o
<Daskreech> debfx: Request from the developers? Show stopping Bugs? Evil Grmlins eating hard drive space on the server?
<debfx> the evil grmlin theory sounds plausible ;)
 * Quintasan just woke up
<Quintasan> wtf, I fell asleep with my head on the desk
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> :S
 * Quintasan goes back to coding
 * Daskreech hugs Quintasan :)
 * Quintasan hugs Daskreech back
<Quintasan> enum in c++ seems useful but now I can't think of any other use case that determining state of something
<Quintasan> damn, writing TicTacToe was harder that I thought
<Daskreech> Only if you want to beat it within reason
<JontheEchidna> real men use dpkg to solve tic tac toe
<Quintasan> lol
<shtylman> why does amarok always want kde wallet access
<shtylman> seems broken to me
<shtylman> my music app doesn't need to have access to my passwords...not by default...
<shtylman> any dynamic playlist mode is broken in amarok :(
<Daskreech> shtylman: last.fm
<shtylman> what happened to just a simple music player... sigh...
<shtylman> Daskreech: havn't configured it yet
<shtylman> so it shouldn't need to ask
<Daskreech> Itdoes though
<yuriy> shtylman: same thing on amarok and kwallet. couldn't understand what it was.
<Daskreech> yuriy: I just deny it when it does that then it asks if I'd like to save (resource) in plain text
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-07
<shtylman> Daskreech: yuriy: disabling the plugin helps
<Daskreech> shtylman: of course
<neversfelde> ScottK: ping
<neversfelde> ScottK: I have to leave this place and will be off for another few days. I am not sure, if I have someting more to do to get kfritz in the archive, you said you'll do the new archive review? I am afraid, I will be away for 2 weeks now and I cannot change anything in this time.
<Riddell> neversfelde: fear not, we'll get it in
<Riddell> have a fun two weeks
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping
<Daskreech> wait he's sleeping
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, that's good :)
 * shtylman needs to get off his lazy ass and do this samba stuff ... :/ its getting too close to deadline...
<apachelogger> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> apachelogger: how come the CD size dropped that much?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: mostly trimming unnecessary dependencies that landed via bad packaging (e.g. recommends) on the CDs, also we stripped a lot of unnecessary artwork from the CD
<Daskreech> The KDE3 backup Icons?
<apachelogger> + unvealed that the knetworkmanager runtime data creates icon cache
<apachelogger> Daskreech: we never had backup icons on the CD?
<apachelogger> certainly non for KDE 3
<Daskreech> apachelogger: It's a joke :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> too late for jokes really
<Daskreech> Yeah
<apachelogger> + I got too much guiness :P
<Daskreech> To bed so you can perform for the Groupies tomorrow
<apachelogger> that said, I am going to do a talk at Linuxtage Graz in april (hopefully)
<apachelogger> I just dont know about what
<apachelogger> suggestions are very welcome
<apachelogger> user focused stuff is preferred I have been told
<Daskreech> How about barriers between users with interests contributing to a project?
<_Groo_> anyone using amarok 2.3 from git? can someone confirm a bug for me?
<Daskreech> Whats the bug?
<_Groo_> Daskreech: the info applet will crash amarok on next start,,, already confirmed it with lfranchi on #amarok
<Daskreech> _Groo_: Ok :)
<ScottK> Daskreech: The problem isn't barriers, the problem is they aren't motivated enough.
<Daskreech> ScottK: in what way?
<_Groo_> anyone knows if the RECORD extension can/will be backported for X 1.7.x?
<_Groo_> actually its working with latest 1.7... will it enter lucid?
<ScottK> Lot's of people who are sufficiently motivated manage to contribute.
<Daskreech> _Groo_: Look at Phoronix.org they had an article on it today or yesterday I think
<ScottK> IME the ones that aren't don't stick around even after you help them get started.
<_Groo_> Daskreech: i know.. i wanna know is (k)ubuntu will have it for lucid
<_Groo_> ScottK: raises hand!
<ScottK> So even if you lower the initial barriers, I don't think you really get much more in the way of contributors.
<_Groo_> ScottK: laziness...
<ScottK> FOSS takes a fair amount of self motivation.
<_Groo_> Daskreech: for instance.. im trying to gather some courage (aka out of laziness) to contribute kchmviewer latest version (which JontheEchidna told me it could help me promote to lucid after the freeze)
<Daskreech> ScottK: Scratch your own itch
<Daskreech> ok
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Daskreech> gotta go
<_Groo_> Daskreech: did the package.. its working... i just need to please the motu gods (apachelogger, ScottK, etc).. tomorrow ill probably will upload it
<yuriy> hmm motu gods is kind of redundant
<_Groo_> yuriy: yes but they love redundancy.. who am i to judge :D
<seele> blah the user help channels are never any help
<daskreech> Which?
<seele> #ubuntu
<daskreech> Oh
<daskreech> well at least it's not a blatantly confusing as it used to be
<daskreech>  granted we need more knowledge floating in #kubuntu
<daskreech> I can't be on there nearly as much as I used to be
<ScottK> Usually it's not knowledge that floats.
<daskreech> Well then we need someone to hand out diving suits to retrieve the knowledge
<shtylman> how do you guys deal with mailing lists that you rarely use?
<shtylman> lets say I subscribed to ask a question once or twice
<shtylman> do you unsubscribe?
<shtylman> or just filter all the mail to trash?
<seele> i usually forget to unless there is a lot of traffic then i will unsubscribe
<shtylman> otherwise I get tons of unread mail in the mailing list folders
<shtylman> yea...some of these are high traffic
<seele> yeah i usually unsubscribe hehe
<shtylman> heh
<daskreech> shtylman: If you aren't contributing or getting benefit then un subscribe
<shtylman> makes sense... and then resub when needed
<seele> ugh.. forums. never understood why people use them so much
<shtylman> it makes me sad to unsubscribe... like a part of me has died .. :)
<shtylman> I never use forums
<shtylman> cause I don't want to go there to check stuff
<shtylman> I want updates to come to me
<seele> same here.. unfortunately no one is helping me in #ubuntu and most of them would just tell me to search the forums anyway, heh
<shtylman> seele: what ya need?
<seele> my encrypted /home wont mount on boot and i dont know why
<seele> i can manually mount it in the recovery partition, although i dont know how to mount the encrypted fs
<seele> fsck just reports a problem trying to mount the partition, but manual fsck from recovery shell is clean
<seele> i dont know where to start
<daskreech> I have RSS on my forums
<shtylman> can you mount in under normal circumstances?
<seele> you mean did it used to work? yes. i didnt do any updates or anything between the last working boot and the problem either.
<seele> and clean shutdown/unmount
<shtylman> seele: no I mean... you say you can mount in recovery mode.. can you just boot and mount it normally?
<shtylman> also... does syslog say anything about it?
<shtylman> there might be a clue there...
<seele> no.. it stops at the kubuntu logo screen and fsck messages popup and say it cant mount /home
<seele> and that's all it says.. no useful error message
<seele> hmm.. syslog. where is that?
<shtylman> var/log/syslog
<shtylman> cat that and grep it for encrypt
<shtylman> or something along those lines...to see what it complains about..
<shtylman> also.. you can try this... boot into the recovery mode
<shtylman> and edit your /etc/fstab file to comment out the mount for /home
<seele> syslog had nothing relevant, will try recover mode next
<shtylman> then when you reboot it will just make a new home... which we don't care about
<shtylman> but the point is you will be able to login
<shtylman> to investigate further
<shtylman> and try to run disk check on it when its not mounted and whatnot
<shtylman> and then try to mount it manually
<seele> hmm.. i hope this times out. it's idling at trying to mount /home
<shtylman> basically... need to get it to stop trying to see whats up
<seele> yeah.. well recovery mode doesnt seem to be working. it's sitting at trying to mount /home and i cant do anything about it
<shtylman> heh... helpful
<shtylman> you might need to get a live cd and just edit the fstab file from it
<seele> i'll ahve to do more research tomorrow. i'm too tired to deal with this now.
<shtylman> if the situation gets dire
<seele> thanks for your help though :)
<shtylman> no probs...good luck
<fabo> danimo: qtcreator slow startup issue seems related to help index rebuild.
<Quintasan> \o
<ghostcube> o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: Instead of sctaching one's itches one could also take a shower every once in a while ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: though I think that most potential contriubtors have a problem with finding an itch, which is probably what we should help with
<apachelogger> markey: ping
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> do the latest lucid cd builds contain kde 4.4.1 packages?
<markey> apachelogger: pong (shortly, gotta go)
<markey> sup?
<apachelogger> markey: nvm ... some dude requested that all media players in ubuntu have the same default volume
<markey> Oo
<markey> well I guess you could do that by tweaking the config
<markey> but...
<apachelogger> yeah, pointless on many levels
<markey> it might not actually reach the desired results
<apachelogger> yeah, that is what I tried to explain to him :)
<markey> not the best idea imho ;)
<markey> yep :)
<markey> ok, laters
<apachelogger> markey: anyhow, he also claimed that videos appear to be less loud, so I just claimed it be perfect that dragon and kaffeine come with 100 and amarok with 80 ... also the 2.3 volume slider only looks good with 80 as preset ;)
<freinhard> has a installer bug concerning repartitioning the hardisk beeing fixed since 22.02.01? downloaded a daily build that day and that one crashes reproduceable.
<seele> omfg
<seele> so weird
<seele> shtylman: so fstab by default grabs UUID for the disk and mounts it that way
<seele> i just changed it to /dev/sda5 or whatever .. oh wait
<seele> kubuntu started but /home still didnt mount wtf
 * seele cries
<seele> so /home mounted.. it must be the encrypted home directory?
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> stupid chrome.
<jussi01> doesnt play streams for me - its like the plugin doesnt work :(
 * Riddell uploads kdevelop beta 9 to beta PPA for lucid
<verbalshadow> Riddell: what's new in beta 9?
<shtylman> Riddell: yay!!
<Riddell> verbalshadow: it's 0.0.01 better than beta 8
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> Riddell: you might wanna also add that to the kubuntu webpage?
<Riddell> it's not released until tomorrow
<shtylman> some people (myself) might care
<shtylman> Riddell: kdev failed to build :(
<shtylman> I cry in sorrow
<Nightrose> anyone working on the new choqok for karmic already? http://choqok.gnufolks.org/2010/03/choqok-1-0-beta1-is-ready-tulip/
<Nightrose> i offer cookies :D
<Riddell> shtylman: it didn't fail, it's just dependency waiting on kdevplatform
<shtylman> sure sure...you say that now...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I would suspect neversfelde wants to do the honors?
<Nightrose> that'd be great
<neversfelde> I can do this tomorrow evening
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why not today?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am on vacation, will be at home tomorrow for a few hours
<apachelogger> omg
<neversfelde> if someone else wants to update it, I do not think that there are many changes to do
<apachelogger> vacation? do not know what that is :P
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<neversfelde> there are unreleased changes in bzr
<apachelogger> Riddell: where would we publish betaware that cant go to current dev series?
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean current dev series?
<apachelogger> software that cannot go to lucid
<apachelogger> e.g. choqok's latest beta
<apachelogger> it is not sure whether the final will be out before lucid release so we would not want to upload that to lucid
<apachelogger> yet provide packages to lucid users
<apachelogger> beta-backports?
<apachelogger> since technically it might become a backport of lucid+1
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes in kubuntu-ppa/beta like kdevelop
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
 * apachelogger adds that to the wiki page
<neversfelde> apachelogger: there is an alpha version of choqok in Lucid, so I suppose beta is better :)
 * neversfelde has to go, bye
<apachelogger> why do we have an alpha in lucid at this point????
<neversfelde> apachelogger: upstream wants us to ship 0.9.* and not 0.6.6
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I sure hope upstream gets to a stable release before lucid, or I will rant my arse off!
<apachelogger> neversfelde: your jabber is a bit wacky btw ;)
 * apachelogger gets online notifications every other second
<apachelogger> neversfelde: btw, such stuff should be mentioned in the changelog
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 533990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533990 in kubuntu-debug-installer "[MIR] kubuntu-debug-installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533990
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you add it to the seeds too please
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll ping pitti on monday but if it doesn't get done this week I'll just promote it anyway so it gets in for Beta 1
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think kdebase-runtime should depend or recommend it
<apachelogger> drkonqi is only half as useful for upstream with the debug installer
<apachelogger> s/with/without :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: made it recommend now
 * apachelogger sighs
<shtylman> Riddell: I installed the new kdevelop... the about page still says .98
<shtylman> is that correct?
<Riddell> shtylman: hum
<Riddell> shtylman: he remade the tars this evening with that fixed
<Riddell> and I used the new tars in that upload
<Riddell> hum
<shtylman> Riddell: do you have the same problem?
<shtylman> or is it just me?
<bulldog98> see http://www.kdevelop.org/ that the momentary version is beta8 which meens .98
<Riddell> shtylman: I only built it locally with the old tars, but uploaded it with the new ones
<Riddell> shtylman: can you apt-get source it and see what's in CMakeLists.txt for KDEVELOP_VERSION_PATCH
<shtylman> Riddell: will do
<shtylman> Riddell: 98
<Riddell> what have I done?
<shtylman> Riddell: taken over the world?
<Riddell> no, I think I failed to unpack the new tar so the old version will be in the .diff.gz
<shtylman> sounds bad
<shtylman> how many kittens died?
<Riddell> none so far and if I upload the new version quickly none will have to
<shtylman> very good
<Riddell> shtylman: when was bug 532533's fix committed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532533 in ubiquity "Kubuntu ubiquity crashed after selecting the language" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532533
<shtylman> Riddell: I have committed it to my branch
<shtylman> and asked for the merge request
<shtylman> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu
<Riddell> you don't have commit rights yet?
<shtylman> Riddell: I do
<shtylman> but the branch also has some things I basically want code reviewed
<shtylman> at the very least looked over and whatnot..cause I also added the greeter functionality
<shtylman> and put back the new progress bars
<Riddell> shtylman: did you find out anything about the mysterious crash?
<shtylman> Riddell: nope... and I have never been able to reproduce it on my end
<shtylman> like... it has never happened
<shtylman> in all the time since i added the progress bar
<Riddell> how annoying
<shtylman> very
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-28
<Mamarok> why on earth did the bug tracker in launchpad change old stuff from 2009 with an unknown priority to high?
<Mamarok> My inbox is flooded with hundreds of bugs
<ScottK> Mamarok: Because LP recently gained the ability to import priority from Bugzillas and the LP devs are certain people will want this old information (I did discuss it with them).
<Mamarok> still, stuff from 2009 seems total overkill
<JontheEchidna> You cannot reason with them, it is no use :(
<JontheEchidna> recently they thought themselves clever for allowing you to disable messages about comments you've made
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> I will close those useless things tomorrow reported for Amarok, they forgot to import the resolution, and setting to high is totally absurd, especially for old versions as pre-2.2.0 which we don't ship anymore since ages
<Mamarok> nedtime now
<Mamarok> bedtime even :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that sorta stuff is really not their priority
<apachelogger> also launchpad has design problems
<apachelogger> making things even more difficult
<apachelogger> that is what you get for rushing software into a production environment
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/573321/ I know how to fix this error, but I dont know where to link the libraries to fix the error.
<Riddell> c2tarun: kde 3 apps are probably just best removed if they fail to build
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> Riddell: what if I fixed one :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: then we can upload it
<Riddell> hi bambee 
<debfx> good morning
<Riddell> 4.6.1 tars seem to be the same as 4.6.0, no splitting, that's good
<bambee> :)
<debfx> Riddell: could you upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtwebkit-source_2.1~really2.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> debfx: yes I'll do that in a few minutes
<debfx> thanks
<Riddell> debfx: did you discuss with upstream about the best branch to use?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, they said we should ship the version that is bundled with qt (i.e. 2.0)
<Riddell> ok
<bambee> agateau: by the way, a soundmenu for kde could be proposed for the next summer of code (http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas#Project:_Plasma-based_kmix_Volume_Applet), I discussed with Colin Guthrie and all features required in w.u.c/SoundMenu could be added and he was very interested by these ideas. As a desktop experience team member I thought that you would be interested
<bambee> :)
<bambee> and it's a good thing for kubuntu users, imho
<agateau> bambee: would be nice!
<Riddell> do you know if Ubuntu is doing summer of code?
<bambee> I've no ideas
<Riddell> ARM is looking nice, all KDE packages built
<bambee> have a good lunch
<alkisg> Hi, we're interested in adding some translated .docbook files to kde-l10n-el, but we're not sure how, as it appears that this package is not the same as the Debian kde-l10n-el package... any ideas on how to proceed?
<Riddell> hi alkisg 
<alkisg> Hello
<Riddell> that package is from upstream, the place to do translations would be the upstream repository
<alkisg> And the only ubuntu-specific part is that the .mo files get stripped and put to langpacks?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> debian make a different source package by putting the separate source tars for all the languages into one, and they have an older version, but otherwise it's the same
<alkisg> Right that older version got me puzzled
<alkisg> I think that the teacher that did the translations did send them upstream
<alkisg> I'll try to contact some people there. Thank you Riddell :)
<Riddell> http://l10n.kde.org/team-infos.php?teamcode=el  shows the upstream details
<alkisg> Much appreciated :)
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/el/docmessages/ is the files for the documentation translations
<Riddell> which looks fairly empty compared to the templates http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/docmessages/
<alkisg> Ouch. We're mainly interested in kturtle as it's used in secondary schools here
<alkisg> A teacher translated it last year and I'm trying to see why it didn't yet go upstream
<Riddell> check the mailing list to see what happened to it I guess
<alkisg> OK, ty
<alkisg> I'd like to upload a version of kde-l10n-el in the PPA for Greek schools with those translations included. Will the .mo files be automatically removed, i.e. does the langpack stripping also happen for PPAs?
<bambee> Riddell: apparently, Jono said that Ubuntu will apply for the next summer of code
<bambee> thanks shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdegraphics/cmake/modules/ <<
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ if you're around need a hand with that :D
<shadeslayer> bambee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-soc/2011-February/000280.html
<bambee> thanks
 * shadeslayer tries something
<Riddell> alkisg: .mo stripping doesn't happen in PPAs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: with what?
<alkisg> Thank you Riddell, I'll strip them manually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so the findksane.cmake file needs to be moved to ksane in git 
<shadeslayer> can i just make a modules dir in the git repo and add the stuff there?
<bambee> shadeslayer: what is the problem with these modules ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: the findksane.cmake module is in SVN while the rest of ksane is in git
<bambee> ohhh you answered earlier
<bambee> sorry
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well yes, you'd just commit it to git
<shadeslayer> hmm... ok ... 
<shadeslayer> same dir structure and everything right
<Riddell> but does ksane still exist?
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/ksaneplugin
<Riddell> well yes, add it in cmake/modules
<Riddell> then add to CMakeLists.txt set(CMAKE_MODULE_PATH ${CMAKE_MODULE_PATH} ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake/modules )
<shadeslayer> righto 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/6059
<shadeslayer> i should like sync all my mails to my HD after this http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/27/gmail-accidentally-resetting-accounts-years-of-correspondence-v/
<al> no, you should do it regardless of that ;)
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: remember to include the COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS file
<kshadeslayer> oh yes
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: like you have important emails...
<kshadeslayer> oh yes i do have important emails!
 * kshadeslayer pushes
<apachelogger> applegadget news reminders?
<kshadeslayer> no ... facebook birthday reminders
<kshadeslayer> whee .... ksane fixed
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: you get birthday reminders? :O
<apachelogger> oh, right, I do not even have a valid email address set up ^^
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: yes ... i have this app thingy ...
<kshadeslayer> hah
<kshadeslayer> another quick review please http://paste.kde.org/6063
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: why does it need a CMakeLists.txt at all?
<apachelogger> eh, yeah
<kshadeslayer> idk ... it has some other cmake modules, but i don't see them being installed or used
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: you are now installing no files
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: so just remove it
<apachelogger> whatever happened to findksane though?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: i moved it to git
<apachelogger> ah, well, throw the cmakelists away then
<apachelogger> and don't forget to also remove the add_subdirector(cmake) in ../
<kshadeslayer> ok
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: the CMakeLists.txt in ../ only has add_subdirectory(cmake)
<kshadeslayer> want me to throw that away too?
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: yes
<kshadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/6064
<kshadeslayer> compiles fine as well
<kshadeslayer> oh didn't delete the FindKSane.cmake file
<Riddell> why are you deleting FindKSane.cmake?  i thought you were adding it?
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: this is in SVN
<kshadeslayer> the SVN files must go
<Riddell> that file is in libksane-dev by the way
<Riddell> so it shouldn't be needed elsewhere
<kshadeslayer> so https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/ksaneplugin/repository/revisions/96df16efbfd91ebbdebf735035b72cf38137d171 and https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/ksaneplugin/repository/revisions/af4383454c57a468d4f9725058518e1272e76018 are not required?
<Riddell> better to add it in here I'd say https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/libs/libksane/repository
<Riddell> and install it
<kshadeslayer> hmm okay ... 
<markey_nokia> hi all
<GreyGeek> hi
<markey_nokia> apachelogger: happen to know how to start "IBus daemon"?
<markey_nokia> Qt Creator refuses to start a certain QML app, due to this missing
<markey_nokia> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. 
<markey_nokia> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon 
<apachelogger> markey_nokia: that is not what makes it not start
<apachelogger> that is just Qt being verbose
<markey_nokia> hm
<apachelogger> ibus is just an input system daemon thing
<markey_nokia> well I googled that, had no idea what the error means
<apachelogger> for asian characters and whatnot
<markey_nokia> hm
<markey_nokia> not sure why it would need that for this QML app, others work fine
<apachelogger> that is Qt
<apachelogger> it just tries to connect to ibus and is too verbose about it
<markey_nokia> the app is using some JSon
<apachelogger> that is not why it is not starting though
<markey_nokia> ah
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: ping
<kshadeslayer> pong
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: any chance of you making a qzeitgeist package for the zeitgeist ppa?
<markey_nokia> apachelogger: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<markey_nokia> what could that mean?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: gimme 20 mins to fix some of this mess :P
<apachelogger> markey_nokia: also related to ibus I believe
<Riddell> remove ibus-qt4 to get rid of the message (or install natty where it's off by default)
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: sure, I know how to build software myself meanwhile ^^
<kshadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: whatever happend to my other indian minions btw?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: iDunno(tm)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you will be pleased, it already has a debian dir ^^
<apachelogger> libqzeitgeist = it
<kshadeslayer> quite possibly they're not here because of placements
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: placements?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: companies come and recruit people here
<kshadeslayer> from our campus itself
<apachelogger> ah
<kshadeslayer> so ... the whole procedure is called placement's
<apachelogger> and that is an excuse? :O
<kshadeslayer> aakshay mentioned something about a email he sent to Riddell
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: there's tazz
<kshadeslayer> he's usually around 
<apachelogger> not now he isnt :P
<kshadeslayer> left 2 hours ago
<markey_nokia> Riddell: thanks, trying that now
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: do they not have tarball's?
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: do you have tarballs for libqzeitgeist?
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: probably only git snapshot for now
<apachelogger> or you could setup a recipe ;)
<kshadeslayer> ;)
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: ok i'd say a project-neon package for now :P
<apachelogger> oh gawd no
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> we are in for a treat
<apachelogger> phonon zeitgeist integration is very awesome
<yofel> o/
<markey_nokia> Riddell: thanks, that did the trick :)
<markey_nokia> (removing IBus)
<markey_nokia> very obscure error, I would never have guessed the right solution
<apachelogger> stupid qt
<debfx> Riddell: can you sponsor another upload: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.5.2-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks debfx 
 * debfx is still waiting for the package set update
 * apachelogger is not sure he can make UDS
<Riddell> aww
<apachelogger> however I just ordered an archos 101, so kubuntu tablet will be a topic of natty+1
<Riddell> what's one of those?
<apachelogger> tablet
<apachelogger> http://www.archos.com/products/ta/archos_101it/index.html
<kshadeslayer> wha
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: you should have ordered a Adam
<kshadeslayer> Notion Ink Adam
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: is that even out yet? :P
<kshadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> that thing was announced like a year ago ^^
<kshadeslayer> it is out!
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.notionink.com/
<kshadeslayer> like ... send a email to them and cancel your order nao!
<apachelogger> ^^
<kshadeslayer> should i just dump FindKSane.cmake into libksane/
<kshadeslayer> or put it in libksane/cmake/modules
<kshadeslayer> because i see libksane.pc.cmake and libksane.lsm.cmake in libksane/
<apachelogger> at least cmake/
<apachelogger> the .cmake things in the root are different things
<kshadeslayer> ohk
<afiestas> I just got an exopc from the intel "appUp" thing (Mobile World Congress) 
<afiestas> so +1 for tablet :p
<Riddell> having a kubuntu tablet depends on upstream doing a plasma tablet I'd think
<apachelogger> Riddell: already there
<apachelogger> based on plasma mobile for the better part
<Quintasan> one question, if you have more than one user on you PC, shouldn't KAuth dialog select the current user when asking for password?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell fixes branch from http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=clones%2Flibksane%2Fgarg%2Flibksane.git&a=summary
<kshadeslayer> libsane-dev refuses to install here :,
<kshadeslayer> :<
<yofel> installs fine in natty
<apachelogger> as long as phonon installs
 * kshadeslayer thinks of watching the oscars
<yofel> go watch UDW :P
<kshadeslayer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kshadeslayer>  libsane-dev : Depends: libjpeg-dev
<kshadeslayer>                Depends: libtiff4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<kshadeslayer> yofel: ^
<kshadeslayer> :(
<yofel> libtiff4-dev should be fine, and libjpeg-dev translates to libjpeg62-dev here
<apparle> hey guys, I'm unable to use any KWin effects in natty alpha2. Any pointers on how to find whether it is kde or some setting fault or a driver fault in itself
<Quintasan> How do I turn joins/leaves off in quassel?
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: right click on the chat area
<yofel> Quintasan: right click on channel -> hide events
<Quintasan> apparle: do you have mesa-utlis installed?
<kshadeslayer> aha
<apparle> installing it
<kshadeslayer> yofel: i had libjpeg8-dev installed
<kshadeslayer> i should probably report a bug
<yofel> ack
<Quintasan> apparle: please then do glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<apparle> Quintasan: actually the effects start. but the screen goes black and I see only the mouse pointer and white boxes when I right click etc
<apparle> Quintasan: and glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled
<apparle> the alpha2 comes with gallium 3d drivers for radeon or the old opensource radeon drivers?
<Quintasan> apparle: you are using open-source driver?
<apparle> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> I am not sure if it will work that way
<apparle> Quintasan: and it seems I'm using the r300 version
<apparle> Quintasan: it used to work in 
<apparle> 10.10
<Quintasan> I can't help you with that, each time I wanted effects on my old radeon I had to use closed-source drivers
<apparle> Quintasan: with ati dumping me... I don't have that option. BTW I am also getting a lot of screen corruption, particularly rekonq even when effects are disabled
<Quintasan> <PROTIP> buy nvidia </PROTIP>
<yofel> I would blame the driver for screen corruption in almost all cases
<yofel> at least file a bug
<Quintasan> yeah, if you get screen corruption even without effects then blame driver or card
<kshadeslayer> tada : bug 726641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726641 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Cannot install libsane-dev if libjpeg8-dev is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726641
<kshadeslayer> huh
<kshadeslayer> Riddell looks ~like Hugh Jackman ( see the oscars )
<Riddell> I do?
 * Riddell checks hands for signs of metal blades
<kshadeslayer> yeah sort of
<kshadeslayer> he now has a short haircut ... so you sort of resemble him
<kshadeslayer> oh man this is *hard*
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: when is your talk?
<Quintasan> Friday
<kshadeslayer> okay
 * kshadeslayer is all mired in CMakeLists.txt
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<Riddell> ScottK: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Minor_Point_Release_Policy finally got approved by upstream
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw that.  It's great news that seemed to just come out of nowhere to me.
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hai
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong.
<Quintasan> ScottK: oh, there you are. I see you are endorsing kklimonda's MOTU application, would you have some time to show up at the meeting?
<ScottK> Sure.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: We're going to push Project Neon tonight
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh!
<Quintasan> What can be done is done
<Quintasan> What can't be done will be done later
<Quintasan> We need valorie to publish the dot article
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will publish an entry on my blog tomorrow as time allows and we should be ready for tons of bugreports
<bambee> apachelogger: by the way did you develop your movie player with qml ? :P
<bambee> (few days ago you told about that... nop ?)
<bambee> I'm just curious ;)
<apachelogger> haven't built the foundations yet
<afiestas> is anyone using kde trunk/master with Natty ?
<yofel> afiestas: not self built  - but our neon packages, what's the question?
<afiestas> I'm having some weird problem when using KDE compiled by myself
<afiestas> I install it in ~/kdeinstall, and don't know why the system is mixing libraries from /usr and from ~/kdeinstall
<afiestas> all env vars are set correctly, and well I have been using this config since I'm a kde developer
<afiestas> I'm setting the env in startkde (well a wrapper that execute's it) and in .bashrc (just in case) :/
<afiestas> and the exact problem I'm having, is that Qt is loading oxygen.so from /usr while using liboxygen from ~/kdeinstall
<afiestas> QT_PLUGIN_PATH <-- is set too
<yofel> hm, I'm not too good with libraries, so the only reason I could think of is that whatever uses oxygen.so is linked against the one in /usr. Shouldn't happen though as long as QT_PLUGIN_PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH are set at build time...
<afiestas> oxygen.so is loaded at runtime, the problem is that Qt is using the /usr .so instead of ~/kdeinstall
<afiestas> I can see that in ~/.config/Trolltech.conf too
<yofel> ok, I think I can confirm that... and it seems to be the cause of one of our neon issues...
<valorie> the dot article has been submitted
<Quintasan> valorie: okay awesome
<valorie> y'all have done great work
<DarkwingDuck> That was a success
<DarkwingDuck> I handed out over 250 Kubuntu CDs at the conference.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: what conference was that?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/EkPYj.png equalizer with phonon gstreamer
 * apachelogger needs some praise
<Riddell> apachelogger: you rock more than Ossy Osborne
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: SCALE (Southern California Linux Expo)
<apachelogger> yay
<DarkwingDuck> About 2000 people were there.
<DarkwingDuck> I did a tal and presentation on Kubuntu and KDE there.
<DarkwingDuck> s/tal/talk
<Riddell> lovely
<DarkwingDuck> It went really well. Talked to loads of people who left Kubuntu during the KDE3 to KDE4 switch and they love it once again.
<DarkwingDuck> bbiab... having a quick meeting with Jono Bacon about Kubuntu Community ideas.
<apachelogger> meetings++
<apachelogger> community++
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, at the next California Loco elections I wont be running for re-election but spending more time in Kubuntu community stuff in the US.
<apachelogger> porting kdelibs to android :O
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> they are all going crazy
<DarkwingDuck> How about Qt dev for Android.
<DarkwingDuck> I've already been playing around with Python for android.
<apachelogger> you are not up-to-date my friend
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<apachelogger> http://dot.kde.org/2011/02/24/qt-everywhere-community-android-port-announces-alpha-release
<DarkwingDuck> Hey, I was busy all weekend.
<apachelogger> well
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> you are not on the kde-promo list ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I am.
<apachelogger> that is the real problem
 * apachelogger actually only read that by accident
<DarkwingDuck> I just have not reviewed those emails yet.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: the mail was sent last week or something
<apachelogger> anyhow
<DarkwingDuck> Like I said....
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet.
<apachelogger> we are killing android dead anyway
<apachelogger> kubuntu is supreme!!!
<apachelogger> EXTERMINATE!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Then tell me how I can get it on my Moto Droid. :P
<apachelogger> easy, get a sensible phone :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> if someone sends me one I could probably get it to run
 * apachelogger slowly gets the hang of this mobile stuff
<DarkwingDuck> the OMAP board on the Moto Droid is the same one on the n900
<DarkwingDuck> so... it *should* work.
<apachelogger> actually I am sure it will
<DarkwingDuck> if I can just get the bootloader to load the image.
<apachelogger> the tricky part is getting the drivers necessary and actually get the image on the device
<DarkwingDuck> The only issue I'm going to run into...
<DarkwingDuck> Is the Verizon using CDMA instead of GSM
<DarkwingDuck> So, I have to pull apart a verizon kernal and gleem the CDMA information out.
<apachelogger> hmmm
<DarkwingDuck> and see if I can't get it to work with kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> finding a lib/app that does CDMA will be more tricky I suppose
<DarkwingDuck> So i can actually use it to make phone calls.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have to figure out how to port one from the android side o.O
<apachelogger> actually I have yet to make a phone call with the n900 :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: they probably only have closed source stuffz
<DarkwingDuck> That's fixable.
<DarkwingDuck> It's who you know.
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> reach out and touch faith I say :D
<DarkwingDuck> But... I just need to find a way to run it first and make sure it work.s
<apachelogger> depechemode++
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: well, natty is currently broken on arm
<apachelogger> KDE that is
<apachelogger> thanks to shitty gcc
<DarkwingDuck> i would use the Maverick one.
<apachelogger> and even more shitty workaround in Qt
<apachelogger> you'll need to build your own kernel then
<apachelogger> maverick omap3 kernel will not boot on your board
<DarkwingDuck> It boots on teh n900?
<apachelogger> no
<DarkwingDuck> Only Natty does?
<apachelogger> we used the n900 kernel on maverick
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: neither
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: the n900 kernel on natty FTBFS right now
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, weeeeeeee
<apachelogger> but we have a package, so technically ....
<DarkwingDuck> buildig a kernal.
<Riddell> apachelogger: how is KDE broken on ARM?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/mobile/kernel/
<apachelogger> Riddell: segfaults
<apachelogger> Riddell: gcc 4.5 has problems with precompiled headers in Qt, which made unity segfault
<apachelogger> so they forced gcc 4.4 for Qt
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> the function in question is inline, so that does not fix KDE
<apachelogger> there is a patch for gcc though
<Riddell> hmm, that's not so good
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a bug number or other reference?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 705689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705689 in Linaro GCC 4.5 "Qt applications crash with segfault error on armel when Qt is built with gcc 4.5 on natty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705689
<apachelogger> Riddell: ScottK poke doko already
<DarkwingDuck> Well... hmmz.
<DarkwingDuck> That could have gone better.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, Riddell We need to sit down and talk about ideas/plans for what we want to accomplish in Kubuntu Community or, intergrating the Kubuntu Community with Ubuntu Community.
<DarkwingDuck> However we want to do it.
<apachelogger> as long as there is free booze involved I am in
<DarkwingDuck> Well, seeing that I'm in the US it'll have to be via IRC.
<DarkwingDuck> Unless I make it out to UDS in May
<DarkwingDuck> Even if I'm not there is persone I'll either skype in or participate
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-01
 * apachelogger is not sure whether he will be there :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: but, you have soooo omany good idea.s
<DarkwingDuck> *ideas
<DarkwingDuck> What kernal are we shipping with 11.04?
<DarkwingDuck> 2.6.38?
<yofel> yep
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks. I'll dig for the rest of the specs
<valorie> what? no apachelogger at UDS?
 * valorie isn't sure about coming either
<valorie> if I get sponsored, great
<valorie> if not......
<DarkwingDuck> Do we have tech specs for Natty?
<DarkwingDuck> AKA versions of what is shipping? gcc, python ect
<DarkwingDuck> glibc
<yofel> there was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final 
<yofel> but for the versions probably best to query the archive
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> I'm update that lot int eh documentation
<DarkwingDuck> *in the
<DarkwingDuck> thanks yofel 
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yo yo
<DarkwingDuck> Question of the CC-BA-SA on the docs.
<DarkwingDuck> Do we update the Licence when CC does?
<nixternal> no, the ubuntu documentation project would have to vote on it, but it needs to be updated to cc-by-sa 3.0
<DarkwingDuck> 3.0? Roger.
<nixternal> has ubuntu-docs switched to 3.0?
<nixternal> if so, just steal their cc-by-sa.xml file, otherwise that will be fun to create
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know...
<nixternal> heh, your text message killed my phone :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * DarkwingDuck is debating on getting a XOOM
<nixternal> i am waiting for mine now
<DarkwingDuck> I got to play with one at the conference this last weekend and ohhhhhhhhhhh yeah
<nixternal> it is bad ass
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Ubuntu Docs is still 2.5
<valorie> we need some companies giving out hardware to developers!
<DarkwingDuck> They do... you just need to know who.
<nixternal> that's how i am getting my xoom
<nixternal> otherwise i wouldn't buy one, not worth it
<valorie> well, I'm no developer
<nixternal> ipads, xooms, all of them, overpriced and damn near over rated
<valorie> and probably wouldn't even use one
<valorie> a kindle, maybe
<nixternal> my mom just got a kindle and loves it
<valorie> I hate that they are all still locked down
<valorie> unfree
<valorie> etc.
<nixternal> the pros on it are you can get most books for much cheaper. see, i don't read books much, and if spending $140 for a kindle will save me $20 over the life of it, then it is worthless to me as well
<DarkwingDuck> AFAIK they will be releasing an XOOM that is unlocked bootloader
<valorie> but traveling with a kindle vs. a laptop AND books sounds like a win
<valorie> I do read books
<valorie> mostly from the library though
<valorie> more and more are available as files, though
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: no, it is a locked bootloader
<nixternal> motorola will never ship anything unlocked, as a matter of fact, they are the worst when it comes to locking their shit down. tis the reason you don't see gingerbread on the droid2 line because of the bootstrap
<DarkwingDuck> But, I am running on my Droid1
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> that's before they started bootstrapping
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know
<DarkwingDuck> When does HTC release their tablet
<nixternal> no idea. hopefully they cut their prices in half
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah right.
<DarkwingDuck> like they did with their phones? :P
<valorie> they can't really compete on price with Apple
<valorie> because Apple sells directly to consumers
<valorie> so they make enormous profit on each device
<valorie> no one else can do that
<valorie> everyone thought their Apple stores were stupid
<valorie> but that is what will save them in the long run
<valorie> or at least the middle run
<valorie> :-)
 * DarkwingDuck shrugs
<DarkwingDuck> Apple has about 4 more years before it bites the dust.
<valorie> could be
<valorie> they can't have all the "next big things"
<nixternal> valorie: they make the same money on the ipad and iphone through the apple store compared to at&t store adn verizon stores as well. that's why verizon took so long getting them on board
<DarkwingDuck> Steve Jobs is Apple... if Jobs leaves then Apple will go with it
<nixternal> they split the price of the phone 50/50 with the carrier now
<valorie> he's left, and is dying
<DarkwingDuck> and he has about 3 years of R&D to burn through then it's over IMO...
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yeah, you can count steve jobs out, he is done
<DarkwingDuck> It's what happened last time
<valorie> I guess we can only watch and wait
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> Although, I am debating on getting a used iPad
<valorie> those who have 'em, seem to love 'em......
<valorie> two of my boys have iPhones, which they love as well
<valorie> but they don't care about freedom
<nixternal> and those who have 'em seriously think they can get work done on them. if you can get work done on an ipad, then you aren't imporant, your job is a joke :D
<valorie> unless it's development for iPad, in which case you would want it for testing
<DarkwingDuck> All those arguments could be made with any tablets
<nixternal> i watched a guy on the train try and be cool and do some ruby programming...he thought he was hot shit. i shut him up by saying "all you are doing is proving ruby is a joke too"
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorola-Xoom-32-GB-Tablet-3g-Wifi-Android-NEW-/230591124247?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b04d5317
<nixternal> Shipping:$639.99 Standard Shipping 
<nixternal> wtf?
<nixternal> $640 for shipping
<valorie> gotta be a misprint
<valorie> maybe $40?
<valorie> with insurance and such
<valorie> I could fly to Caspar WY and back for $640
<valorie> Casper
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> No, that's how they can sell it for 299
<DarkwingDuck> They charge the remaining in shipping.
<valorie> oh good grief
<DarkwingDuck> gcc 4.5 and python 2.7.1
<DarkwingDuck> Now I just need to find the glibc version
<nixternal> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in maverick
<nixternal> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1348 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<nixternal> !info libglib2.0-0 natty
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.28.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 949 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<nixternal> can't remember how to do that
<nixternal> well, that's how you do that :)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ^^ there you go
<nixternal> need to go chill for a bit
<DarkwingDuck> I'm looking for Natty but, I found it.
<DarkwingDuck> !info eglibc-source
<ubottu> eglibc-source (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2 (maverick), package size 12256 kB, installed size 17164 kB
<DarkwingDuck> !info eglibc-source natty
<ubottu> eglibc-source (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 12186 kB, installed size 17244 kB
<DarkwingDuck> 2.13
<DarkwingDuck> Got it
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<DarkwingDuck> Revision 200
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=200&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 200 | Coolo: changed the "Open" to "Save As" box added a little icon for kfm
<Tm_T> ScottK: yup, jockey suggests b43 firmware for my ibook in Maverick
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> apparently they were using english in revision 200 already :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=200&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 200 | Coolo: changed the "Open" to "Save As" box added a little icon for kfm
<apachelogger> rev 1
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1 | New repository initialized by cvs2svn.
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> at some point it was german
<apachelogger> rev 2
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
<apachelogger> rev 10
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=10&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 10 | again a bug in acinclude.m4
 * apachelogger waves fist at ubottu and consults with the shower
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rev 5
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=5&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 5 | Bug beseitigt.
<bambee> Ohh jesus... I'm reading a code... they coded a tiny buildsystem in c++ xD... fooconfig.cpp => it checks everything, platform, deps etc...
<bambee> seriously it's ugly o_O
 * bambee will hang himself...
<apachelogger> bambee: who?
<apachelogger> or .... where?
<bambee> apachelogger: rochester university works on transactional memory in HPC (unfortunately there are still a lot of work to do on it). They developed a software transactional memory called rstm (in c++) .. => type "rstm" in google, then second link...
<bambee> download rstm_r5.tar.gz.... => stmconfig.cpp
<bambee> xD
<bambee> stmconfig.cpp checks platform and set optionnal features... and check deps apparently
<bambee> I mean why don't use portable build system or in the worst case use something like python or perl to do the check
<bambee> the rest is handled by gnu make apparently...
<apachelogger> well
<bambee> ps: sorry for this off-topic btw 
<apachelogger> universities like to produce pointless shit
<apachelogger> or say, apparently pointless shit
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> maybe stmconfig becomes the new gnu automake
<apachelogger> oh, in which case it would be pointless again... :P
<bambee> :D
<bambee> lol 
<apachelogger> nigelb: once you are done reading the make manual you can tell shadeslayer_ all about it
<apachelogger> I suppose he did not yet finish it despite wanting to do that :(
<nigelb> apachelogger: yessir
<nigelb> I wanted to try some qt gui
<nigelb> and and some C
<apachelogger> C = if(*(&(****ao_ctxf++)) & iii)
<apachelogger> luv it
<apachelogger> actually there is some fun stuff in vlc
<apachelogger> ah 
<apachelogger> can't find it :
<apachelogger> *p_dest++ = ( (uint16_t)(*p_s1++) + (uint16_t)(*p_s2++) ) >> 1;
<apachelogger> that one is also good
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> if( !!b_old_video != !!b_video )
<apachelogger> that makes you look twice
<apachelogger> anyone wanna translate this? :D
<nigelb> lol
<apachelogger> if b_old_video is not not not equal to not not b_video
<apachelogger> it is just so awesome :D
<apachelogger> some people might say if b_old_video is not equal to b_video
<apachelogger> but really, that is boring
<debfx> slangasek: the qt egl abi breakage affects bindings and applications that subclass QGLContext
<debfx> I've checked mythtv and virtualbox, both don't actually call tryVisual or chooseVisual so adding stubs should be fine
<Riddell> debfx: that's for arm only right?
<debfx> Riddell: yes
 * apachelogger wonders who that got past the symbols file though
<apachelogger> s/who/how
<debfx> apachelogger: the qt package passes -c0 to dpkg-gensymbols
<apachelogger> now why does it do that
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger falls off his chair
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger>     #ifndef NO_SKIP_PR0N
<apachelogger>     // ;-)
<apachelogger>     if( !(url_string.contains( QLatin1String( "porn" ), Qt::CaseInsensitive ) || url_string.contains( QLatin1String(  "pr0n" ), Qt::CaseInsensitive )) )
<apachelogger>     #endif
<apachelogger> <3 dragonplayer
<Riddell> umm
<apachelogger> and I was already wondering why some of my test files do not work ;)
<Riddell> crazy
<Riddell> we should probably fix that
<Riddell> [Qt-announce] Qt 4.7.2 has now been released
<apachelogger> yeah, should be a runtime option I suppose
<CIA-94> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1223214 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/stateChange.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-94> when the Phonon MediaObject's video presence changed, we need to trigger a fake
<CIA-94> state change to get QActions enabled that are depending on the presence of
<CIA-94> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1223215 * branches/KDE/4.6/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/stateChange.cpp backporting r1223214
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hallo
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: so like .... ksane is all fixed up, the FindKSane.cmake module remains in ksaneplugin because the guy who maintains it says that it needs to build parallel to libksane
<CIA-94> [kdemultimedia] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110301113208-xu26pvcdhpsg907h * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_01_porn_in_dragon.diff making Dragon Player not skip porn files to allow for best possible user experience
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: do not compute that building part
<apachelogger> too confusing
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/6109
<bambee> "to allow for best possible user experience" => lol :D
<debfx> ^^
<shadeslayer_> hah
<bambee> ^^
<apachelogger> words chosen wisely ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: still do not compute
<apachelogger> they cannot be compiled at the same time if one depends on the other
<apachelogger> that is just silly
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: upstream knows best
<shadeslayer_> aye
<apachelogger> even if the rationale is bugged
<Tm_T> apachelogger: err, how dragonplayer even detects the video contents? or whatever that cmake option is supposed to change
<apachelogger> Tm_T: if the url contains pron
<Tm_T> o  k
 * Tm_T is puzzled
<apachelogger> you have /home/user/lovely_porn.mov
<apachelogger> the url contains porn -> dragon hates you
<Tm_T> /home/user/kernelbuilding-linuxmans_porn.ogv
<Tm_T> just sounds bit random to filter like that
<apachelogger> hence we are turning it off
<Tm_T> yup
<shadeslayer_> what
 * apachelogger shall break phonon vlc a bit
<apachelogger> works way too well
<shadeslayer_> dragon doesn't play pr0n ? :P
<Tm_T> it does, just not the files that contain that word
<shadeslayer_> huh weird .. i can play files with "porn" in their names perfectly ...
<shadeslayer_> TRON works fine
<apachelogger> because that is not what that feature does
<Riddell> it stops it being added to the recent files list
<shadeslayer_> *shrug* ... i'm just a user :P
<shadeslayer_> ah
<apachelogger> someone would have reported a bug if it stopped you form playing it ^^
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apachelogger, Riddell, other channel ops and alike, you might find useful to join the new cabal channel
<Riddell> there's a new cabal channel?
<Tm_T> for fight against irc issues
<apachelogger> cabal?
<apachelogger> is that like a sauce?
<Tm_T> it's not publicly logged
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<Tm_T> see MSG
<apachelogger> something caues insane sysload and I do not know what it is :O
<Riddell> how's this? http://dot.kde.org/2011/03/01/project-neon-back
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> are we releasing?
<shadeslayer> looks good
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is it possible to move the banner in the middle?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you tell me the HTML for it
 * shadeslayer looks it up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try : <center><img src="imgName.gif" alt="image description" height="100" width="100"></center>
<shadeslayer> changing the values as you go ofcourse 
<bambee> it rocks :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> yuck, <center>, that's HTML from 1995
<shadeslayer> there's <p align="center"> and <div align="center">
<ScottK> apachelogger: The relevant meeting that's the best time to complain is tomorrow.
<shadeslayer> and then there's <img align="value" />
<shadeslayer> but that's deprecated according to w3schools
<Riddell> <img src="http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/L3N3i.png" width="550" height="100" align="center" />  not working
<Riddell> surely there's a CSS way of doing it
<shadeslayer> oh yes you can easily do it in CSS
<Riddell> style="align: center"  doesn't help
<shadeslayer> img.center {   display: block;   margin-left: auto;   margin-right: auto; }
<Riddell> hmm, it's fildered out
<shadeslayer> ^^ CSS
<Riddell> drupal doesn't like it
<Riddell> it'll have to remain where it is
<shadeslayer> aw
<Riddell> don't worry, treating "every day" as one word it worse than the alignment
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shall I publish?
<Riddell> Quintasan, yofel ^^ ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ i suggest leaving ktorrent
<shadeslayer> Riddell: iirc kwin is still unsable ...
<shadeslayer> so that needs fixing first i guess
<yofel> shadeslayer: I need to talk to mgraesslin about that (and yes leave ktorrent) - it uses system oxygen.so instead of our which doesn't match with our kwin3_oxygen.so
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> at least that's what I believe it does by now since deleting system oxygen.so makes it work fine
 * shadeslayer is looking at qtscriptcreator hell
<shadeslayer> s/creator/generator
<shadeslayer> the readme is missing stuff too
<shadeslayer> yofel: we don't set QTDIR in neon-env
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/6115 
<shadeslayer> meh that's from stable KDE >.<
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> well, let me try with QTDIR
<yofel> wait... we do
<yofel> er no, QT_PLUGIN_PATH, not QTDIR
<yofel> ok, QTDIR *is* set to /opt/project-neon - so that's not it
<shadeslayer> yeah ... i was not in neon, i was in the stable env
<Riddell> tsk, who broke the wiki?
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: KWin is not working in new packages, yes?
<shadeslayer> i haven't updated yet
<shadeslayer> waiting for my limit to get reset
<Quintasan> Updating
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you are doing qtscriptgenerator?
<shadeslayer> i'm trying
<shadeslayer> had a chat with amarok guys
<Quintasan> And?
<shadeslayer> well ... i could set LD_LIBRARY_PATH during qtscriptgenerator builds
<shadeslayer> and then this : http://paste.kde.org/6119
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so how about releasing neon without amarok for now?
<Quintasan> I'm okay with this
<Quintasan> I'm not going to delay stuff cause someone has to use some stupid magic
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> okay so only the kwin issue remains
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i actually have to run one more command after qmake && make
<shadeslayer> to generate the headers etc
<shadeslayer> ok so i need a example package which has commands like cd in its debian/rules file
<shadeslayer> any ideas which one to look at>
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'm cheating a bit http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/qtscriptgenerator-git/PKGBUILD
<Riddell> does amarok really need qtscriptgenerator from git, can it not just use the packaged version?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I call it copying, but IDC if it works
<shadeslayer> there is no packaged version :>
<Quintasan> Riddell: Doesnt work with our packages, dunno why, fails to discover em
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> OH
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there is a packaged version?
<Quintasan> apparently qtscript-* packages should be the result
<Quintasan> but installing them doesnt work
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> AHA
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/6120
<shadeslayer> that's why
<shadeslayer> it's looking at the wrong place
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have a additional install of qtscriptgenerator?
<shadeslayer> in /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> bah cmake -DQT_QTSCRIPT_INCLUDE_DIR:PATH=/usr/include/qt4/QtScript  doesn't work too
<Quintasan> oh great
<Quintasan> my kvm machine got corrupted and I gotta reinstall it
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> who knows if this is binary compatible? http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.6/kdenetwork/kopete/libkopete/kopeteaccountmanager.h?r1=1208598&r2=1219502
<shadeslayer> so like .... any ideas where find_package( QtScriptQtBindings REQUIRED ) looks for the file that tells it where the qtscriptcreator bindings are?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need to look in FindQtScriptQtBindings.cmake
<shadeslayer> well what do you know
<shadeslayer> no  FindQtScriptQtBindings.cmake
<shadeslayer> atleast not on yofel's thinkpad
<c2tarun> hey guys, how can anyone join the team kubuntu-ninjas on LP?
<shadeslayer> !find  FindQtScriptQtBindings.cmake
<Riddell> c2tarun: you just need to prove you know how to handle the power
<ubottu> Package/file FindQtScriptQtBindings.cmake does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> >.>
<c2tarun> Riddell: what power? there is nothing about it on LP page :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: amarok-2.4.0/cmake/modules/FindQtScriptQtBindings.cmake
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> c2tarun: the power to help package KDE releases
<debfx> Riddell: that is not binary compatible
<shadeslayer> and this is where i get lost trying to read the CMake Module
<c2tarun> Riddell: hmm.... ok, so fixing ftbfs for KDE packages will work?
<Riddell> c2tarun: no, it's specificly for packaging the forthcoming releases, currently 4.6.1
<hrw> morning
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging for the current status
<Riddell> bonjour hrw 
<Riddell> c2tarun: if you want to help you might be able to steal kdeplasma-addons or kdeartwork off yofel 
<c2tarun> Riddell: i'll try :)
<Riddell> yofel: where are you with kdeplasma-addons or kdeartwork?
<Riddell> c2tarun: do you have a natty build environment?
<hrw> does someone know why kmail started to crash on imap recently?
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> c2tarun: where's your ssh key?
<c2tarun> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun
<Riddell> c2tarun: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> in stable/4.6.1/src you'll find the tars
<Riddell> if you want to steal kdeplasma-addons or kdeartwork off yofel (at the risk that he's already done them and it would be duplicating the work) you can
<Riddell> you could also start on kdelibs for maverick
<Riddell> keep https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging up to date
<c2tarun> Riddell: sorry to ask but what I am doing? I mean I am not getting what do you mean by stealing kdeplasma-addons?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yofel has marked himself as packaging kdeplasma-addons, but that was a while ago and he hasn't uploaded it so maybe he never started or never finished it
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, I got it :(
<c2tarun> :)
<c2tarun> sorr for wrong smily
<c2tarun> Riddell: Is it possible to copy to tarball on my system and do the work? I mean nothing is installed on that system. (Or I am doing something wrong)
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes, that's the intention
<Riddell> scp ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org:path/to/file .
<shadeslayer> so cmake/modules/bindingstest/QtScriptBindingsTest.cpp finds the bindings
<c2tarun> Riddell: is something is wrong with the scp syntax?
<Riddell> c2tarun: how do you mean?
<c2tarun> look at the terminal :/ I executed and got error.
<c2tarun> Riddell: sorry got it :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: nope didn't got it :(
<c2tarun> Riddell: need help
<shadeslayer> *very* interesting http://paste.kde.org/6127
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ some help with that now :D
<Riddell> hrw: kmail hasn't been updated in weeks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: install libqtscript4-core ?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya its downloading now. :) I'll pack it soon
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> for some reason yofel's thinkpad does not have libqtscript_core.so in /opt/project-neon
<debfx> Riddell: bug #725959 seems to be XInput 2.1 related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725959 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "libqt4 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu10, 11 and 12 produce segfault in VirtualBox (libqtgui4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725959
<shadeslayer> would Build-Depends-Indep: signify that the build depend after this line is a Arch independent package?
<shadeslayer> for eg      Build-Depends-Indep: texinfo
<Riddell> debfx: ug
<c2tarun> Riddell: it'll take some time, I have very slow internet connection and I have to download dependencies of worth 141MB i'll pack but just need some time.
<Riddell> c2tarun: I can set up an ec2 machine if you want
<c2tarun> Riddell: wow... that'll be grt :) please
<Riddell> c2tarun: ssh ubuntu@ec2-50-17-34-207.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> Riddell: I have it finished
<yofel> both
<c2tarun> Riddell: wow... he finished :/ is there anyother package?
<bambee> why python-qt4 must be packaged by the way ? I mean the lastest version is not 4.8.3 ?
<shadeslayer> ok what next .. hmm .. 
<Riddell> yofel: best upload then :)
<yofel> was waiting for you to finish edu and workspace as I couldn't build it without that
<bambee> (or I did not understand something...)
<yofel> I'll upload anyway
<Riddell> bambee: it doesn't why do you think it does?
<Riddell> yofel: they're in now
<bambee> Riddell: huh ? 
<c2tarun> Riddell: anything left for me? :/
<Riddell> bambee: python-qt4 doesn't need to be packaged, we have the latest version in
<Riddell> c2tarun: all of maverick!
<bambee> Riddell: ohh ok
<c2tarun> Riddell: the ec2 machine is it maverick or natty?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it's natty
<Riddell> c2tarun: I can set up a maverick one
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure :) 
<Riddell> c2tarun: which package do you want to start with?  how about kdetoys being super easy?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya sure :) 
<c2tarun> Riddell: on that ec2 machine I think someone did kdetoys.
<Riddell> yes I did kdetoys for natty on that one
<shadeslayer> eh
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, so I have to do for mav?
<Riddell> c2tarun: ssh ubuntu@ec2-50-16-53-139.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> add the ninjas PPA I just msg'ed to you
<Riddell> that's the source for natty so you can  apt-get source kdetoys from natty
<Riddell> then dch -i and add a ~maverick1~ppa1 version, set the release to maverick
<Riddell> you'll need to   apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports   too
<Riddell> then build it
<Riddell> ** alpha 3 candidate images needing testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<claydoh> Riddell: been out of the loop, what's new in alpha3 from a2? 
 * claydoh thinks release notes
<Riddell> claydoh: bambee's all improved language selector, now a kcontrol module
<Riddell> claydoh: lots of bugs fixes in system-config-printer-kde
<claydoh> nice, is filesharing module in there too?
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> claydoh: oh aye, working filesharing with samba thanks to rbelem 
<rbelem> :-D
<bambee> mhhh... images testing looks fun , why not :)
<Riddell> great, thanks bambee 
<bambee> you're welcome ;)
 * c2tarun wow... it feels awesome to use a system with downloading speed 11MB/s (mine is 30 KB/s) ;(
<tazz> ping Riddell 
<tazz> may i pm ?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yeah :D
<Riddell> tazz: yes
<yofel> c2tarun: what are you working on?
<c2tarun> yofel: kdetoys for maverick 
<yofel> c2tarun: mark that as taken then please https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<c2tarun> yofel: how to mark that? 
<yofel> c2tarun: edit the wiki page and add your name like we did in the other columns
<yofel> Riddell: does ninjas depend on backports?
<yofel> hm, no
<Riddell> yofel: I cleared out ninjas, it was getting messy
 * yofel goes copying packages
<yofel> true
<Riddell> so there's probably some dependencies that should be copies over
<yofel> Riddell: is there a reason why we have akonadi 1.4.90 in maverick? Or did we just forget that?
<Riddell> yofel: I think it was just forgotten
<yofel> I'll backport 1.5 then
<Riddell> thanks
<claydoh> hmm system-config-printer-kde is broken in systemsettings?
<bambee> mhhh indeed it just crashes here
<claydoh> the service 'printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule'....bla bla
<bambee> claydoh: try "kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde" from a terminal => backtrace
<Riddell> waa
<bambee> "importError"  
<yofel> which release?
<bambee> authconn is unknow
<Riddell> oh I think pysmb and authconn isn't in the package
<Riddell> I fixed that with 4.6.1 in ninjas
<bambee> ok great :)
<claydoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574059/
<claydoh> too slow I be :)
<Riddell> you'll need to grab them from the packaging and copy to /usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde/ for now
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the build still fails with the exact same error
<shadeslayer> even tho i have that lib installed now
<Riddell> claydoh: skaet_ asks can you go in and update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview for A3
<claydoh> Riddell:  sure
<debfx> we should just remove all kde3 applications now, people are wasting their time fixing build errors in these packages ...
<Riddell> yeah
<ryanakca> Debian's getting rid of all of them by next release, if I'm not mistaken.
<debfx> yes
<debfx> Riddell: there are already a bunch of removal requests in the archive admin queue
<Riddell> I'm doing those right now
<debfx> i'll compile a list of the remaining packages
<Riddell> removals are slow to do, not scripted :(
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Issues :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qtscriptgenerator is evil
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> now to read up on DBus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: at least now the issue is well documented
<shadeslayer> instead of being : It doesn't work :<
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw new rekonq alpha out
<debfx> shadeslayer: you should convince the amarok team to get rid of qtscriptgenerator ;)
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm swamped with stuff :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so I see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: raster graphics are ON by default now
<shadeslayer> something that we surely don't want ... as debfx advised
<shadeslayer> but ... there are some critical bugs that were fixed right after release .. so i'd say skip releasing this one into the archives
<shadeslayer> for eg kde bug 267316
<ubottu> KDE bug 267316 in general "rekonq crashes when using shortcuts" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267316
<shadeslayer> and kde bug 261003
<ubottu> KDE bug 261003 in general "two blank separated words in location field make rekonq crash" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261003
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so wait for next alpha?
<shadeslayer> i'd advise so
<Riddell> who's all coming to Budapest?
<debfx> shadeslayer: I don't understand why rekonq enables raster, either it works and should be enabled system-wide or it doesn't
 * shadeslayer didn't even apply :P
<Riddell> bambee, rbelem, debfx, shadeslayer, yofel, Quintasan, claydoh, c2tarun, sponsorship form now open! http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<shadeslayer> debfx: i have no idea, Andrea just enabled it in one commit and sent us a email later on
 * yofel isn't coming
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i haz major exams
<shadeslayer> can't come
<bambee> Riddell: :D
<claydoh> uds? Me??
<Riddell> we need all the kubuntu people we can get!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i'm thinking of coming to the Desktop SUmmit tho
<shadeslayer> *that* is something i can easily attend
 * Riddell wanders out
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> i'm out for a bit too
<c2tarun> Riddell: what should I write in about yourself? I mean how can I check what I have uploaded or other stuffs?
<maco> c2tarun: look on your lp
<maco> there's a "related software and packages" link
<bambee> aarfff 9-13 May I can't :'(
<c2tarun> one more thing, as last date is 29march may be I can fix some more packages and mention them too? will it help?
<c2tarun> maco: ^^
<maco> couldnt hurt
<c2tarun> maco: ok :) than i'll fill it later thanks a lot for telling 
<Quintasan> Riddell: I filled it just after jcastro announced it :)
<Quintasan> yofel: How's KWin going?
<yofel> no progress, was busy packaging
<Quintasan> kk
<c2tarun> what's a private ppa?
<genii-around> Running 64bit Natty , Kubuntu ppa. kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg is installed but when KDE Crash Handler itself crashes, says that debug libraries for drkonqi are not installed. Usually it is plasma crashing first, then the crash handler itself goes
<yofel> c2tarun: a PPA that's only accessible by the Owner
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, so on the page which contains the private ppa for kubuntu ninjas, which one should I add?
<yofel> genii-around: I'm getting a lot of plasma crashes too since yesterday - something from
<yofel> #6  QETWidget::translateXI2Event (this=0x16b55c0, event=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp:5250
<yofel> c2tarun: you mean to add the PPA to your sources?
<genii-around> Hm
<c2tarun> yofel: yup
<c2tarun> one more problem, few seconds back I got a mail (may be from the mailing list) that kdetoys build failed. But I just packed it and checked, it was building properly. Why so?
<yofel> c2tarun: to get the correct link, you need to go to your profile - click on "View your private PPA subscriptions" - then on "View" and there you'll find the correct source lines
<yofel> c2tarun: that package is for maverick, we don't have all build depends in the PPA yet, and you probably  built it on natty
<yofel> c2tarun: you need to follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph when building, or things will fail
<c2tarun> yofel: nope, I build it on maverick only. for natty it was build by Riddell
<yofel> c2tarun: you built in for maverick in a clean pbuilder?
<c2tarun> yofel: ya, but I also added a private ppa on that machine, may be that ppa has all the dependencies.
<yofel> no, it doesn't. At least not for maverick
<yofel> and if you look at the buildlog:
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  kde-sc-dev-latest : Breaks: kdebase-workspace-dev (< 4:4.6.1) but 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<yofel>  kdebase-workspace-dev : Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Quintasan> yofel: wtf, does plasma crash so much for you too?
<yofel> yep, Riddell uploaded some XI2 patch in qt ubuntu12 which I installed just now, so I hope it helps
<genii-around> He has to be one of the busiest guys. His name is in almost every changelog I see
<Quintasan> genii-around: Yeah, because we're all talk here a Riddell actually gets stuff done :P
<genii-around> Heh!
<Quintasan> like with qtscriptgenerator
<Quintasan> "We have to do this"
<Quintasan> "BUT I DON'T WANT TO TOUCH IT T_T"
<Quintasan> Well, I'm no better, after seeing make output I just headdesk'd and logged out :D
<Quintasan> Crap, I should be doing my homework instead of wasting time here
<genii-around> There was a time when i did some programming, but not any more. Not since like Borland C  version 3 or 4
<bambee> mhhh... how did you get back /var/log/syslog from a guest system without mount.vboxfs ?
<bambee> s/did/do/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "mhhh... how do you get back /var/log/syslog from a guest system without mount.vboxfs ?"
<bambee> kubotu: xD
<debfx> bambee: copy'n'paste :)
<bambee> from a tty guest system ? 
<debfx> no
<debfx> bambee: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<bambee> debfx: so I must add universe repositories  (from kubuntu live cd)
<debfx> bambee: universe isn't enabled by default? :O
<bambee> nop
<bambee> just main
<debfx> that doesn't seem right
<bambee> main and restricted 
<bambee> other are commented
<bambee> however pastebinit is a good idea :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks for the removals
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, where's bambee gone off to?
<JontheEchidna> ~seen bambee
<kubotu_> bambee was last seen 15 minutes and 15 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote host closed the connection) and a while before saying "however pastebinit is a good idea :)" in #kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> doh, just missed him
<JontheEchidna> home/fs/release_mgmt/kannasaver-1.2/
<JontheEchidna> ^tarball fail
<debfx> JontheEchidna: when you are uploading kde4 ports, remove the package from bug #727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> lololol, kannasaver's kde3 package compat is 4
<debfx> :D
<JontheEchidna> hmm, has tab completion for pbuilder broken for anyone else?
<yofel> it was "fixed"
<yofel> works fine if you use --build, but not for build
<genii-around> So if I don't want to annoy the guys at bugs.kde.org can I just copy the crash info from KDE Crash Handler and file it at launchpad instead?
<genii-around> ( or if it gets filed there as from a Kubuntu dist does it get shuffled along anyhow? )
<apachelogger> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/415694-an-early-look-at-gnome-30
<apachelogger> when do we switch kubuntu to gnome3?
<tsimpson> genii-around: if it's a crash, it's likely the guys at bugs.kde.org will want to know about it
<apachelogger> software produced by the mighty empire of KDE does not crash!
<tsimpson> s/crash/elegant non-success/
<kubotu_> tsimpson meant: "genii-around: if it's a elegant non-success, it's likely the guys at bugs.kde.org will want to know about it"
<apachelogger> fail
<apachelogger> genii-around: what crashed?
<apachelogger> do we have packages for qtcreator 2.1 already?
<yofel> !info qtcreator natty
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 10571 kB, installed size 30356 kB
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> that makes apachelogger sad
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> apt-cache says 2.1.0-0ubuntu1 though...
<yofel> stupid bot
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I need maverick anyway ^^
<tsimpson> don't blame the bot if it's a few hours out of date
<apachelogger> tsimpson: the bot could query launchpad ^^
<tsimpson> and by "a few", I mean less than 24, as it's a daily cron job
<tsimpson> it could, but that would be work
<tsimpson> and it'd break the debian part of it
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> nvm :D
<apachelogger> tsimpson: surely there is a way to ahve 2 plugins?
<apachelogger> I mean, doing the plugin is probably the bigger problem :)
<tsimpson> sure, but not 2 plugins with the same command
<apachelogger> tsimpson: so it is a stupid bot :P
<tsimpson> supybot maybe, but not my ubottu :)
<apachelogger> well, surely it coudl also be done in one plugin, no?
<tsimpson> it could have a list of ubuntu releases which it would check LP for, and use apt for debian/other distros
<tsimpson> but that's hackety-hack
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the bot is way too useful anyway
<apachelogger> it needs a plugin for like ... random bad german punk music on youtube or something
<apachelogger> or to quote confucius
<tsimpson> someone, somewhere, will have undoubtedly made such a plugin
<apachelogger> rbot surely got one :P :P :P
<apachelogger> oh
<tsimpson> don't tell anyone, but I'd like to ditch supybot for rbot one day too :)
<apachelogger> and it needs a map plugin
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> didnt someone want me to do that some time
<apachelogger> one of them projects I never started ^^
<apachelogger> rbelem: map vienna, austria
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: sry
<apachelogger> kubotu_: map vienna, austria
<kubotu_> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=vienna,+austria
<apachelogger> kubotu_: what is with the suffix?
<tsimpson> probably all the netsplits we had
<apachelogger> rbot should autoswitch to the standard nick ever so often
<apachelogger> no idea why it does not work
<apachelogger> maybe I messed up the config ^^
<tsimpson> does it have nick protection on?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<tsimpson> services also went mad over the splits, it's possible that NS locked the nick
<tsimpson> or when the 2 sides of the split rejoined it though there was already a kubotu nick in use
<tsimpson> (splits mess bots up)
<apachelogger> kubotu_: restart
 * apachelogger needs to look at the n900 kernel tomorrow
<maco> kubotu:  map vienna, virginia
<maco> oh come on, thats no way to mess with apachelogger's head!
<kubotu> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=vienna,+virginia
<apachelogger> just takes time to init all the useless plugins
<apachelogger> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<apachelogger> up to speed we are again
<apachelogger> austrian vienna got 3dish house shapes
<apachelogger> helps to find out where vienna stops mattering as the 3dish things end :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I see FTBFS
<rbelem> :-D
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-02
<nixternal> simmah down now
<ScottK> nixternal: Quote of the day: "<sabdfl> Ubuntu service revenue rightfully belongs with Canonical..."
<ScottK> Makes it pretty clear the rest of us are just here for the fun of it.
<nixternal> yeah, sabdfl has lost his fucking mind
<nixternal> arch linux could always use some developers, but you can't propose any patches :p
<nixternal> but ScottK at the same time, you have to remember that revenue pays for community people to get to a UDS
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure, but I'm giving up a week of consulting revenue to go.  I think I'm making a bigger sacrifice.
<nixternal> you are, but that's on you. you don't see me going to UDS anymore
<ScottK> Well I didn't apply for this one yet.
<nixternal> i won't even waste my time. the last 2 i applied for i got turned down
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is meego
<apachelogger> a) you get cute stuff
<nixternal> haha, meego...i just spit all over the place
<apachelogger> b) notmark uses it
<apachelogger> c) intel uses it
<apachelogger> d) work for intel and beat up keith for shitty drivers
<ScottK> Can't work for Intel.  Don't live in Portland or Texas.
<nixternal> i use kubuntu, because i know you all are doing an awesome job. mobile devices, it is only android for me, the rest is useless
<nixternal> i also use arch, fedora, and suse
<nixternal> but i am thinking my next laptop will probably be a mac
<apachelogger> nixternal: wait for kubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> Phonon is working on an own OS
<nixternal> right, and what will kubuntu mobile run on? nothing i currently own right
<apachelogger> and soon declaring war on DVDs I hear
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually, with some tweaking this can be made happen
<ScottK> nixternal: n900 is the first, but not last, target.
<apachelogger> all them android phones run the same shitty board type
<nixternal> right, the n900, is that thing even relevant?
<apachelogger> which happens to be the same the n900 is using
<nixternal> how much are they?
<nixternal> have you guys seen ubuntu run on an android phone? i worked on a rom for the droid eris, it sucks
<apachelogger> we are not talking about ubuntu
<nixternal> right, and kde is that much faster right?
<nixternal> debian with lxde wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> how much do you know about the hardware of those devices? :P
<apachelogger> actually
<claydoh> why doesn't anyone do a kde type of interface for android, more along the lines of touchwiz rather than an entires OS?
<apachelogger> KDE got one thing ubuntu does not have
<apachelogger> the supreme overlord master emperator general lord of phonon
<nixternal> here is a question, and the only reason i ask is because i haven't been around....why would ubuntu/kubuntu want to target mobile devices when there is already a clear and proven leader from the linux side there?
<apachelogger> claydoh: cause Qt only got available on android :P
<apachelogger> actually there is already talk going on about porting kdelibs
<nixternal> apachelogger: i know enough on the hardware to be dangerous. i am cooking roms for droid phones as we speak :)
<apachelogger> but it is a long shot from that to KDE apps on android
<claydoh> nixternal: thats sort of my next question :)
<apachelogger> as android cannot do regular qwidgets to my knowledge
<apachelogger> nixternal: my mom can do a rom :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<nixternal> android has its own widgets, what would make qwidgets better?
<claydoh> no, not apps just the look n feel, more or less
<nixternal> apachelogger: patches to android as well if that counts for anything, just the browser so far
<apachelogger> what all those ubuntus-for-you-name-it-phone ports have in common is lack of the most vital piece of software
<apachelogger> namely the graphics driver
<apachelogger> or rather the underlying libraries to make that thing faster
<nixternal> if qt can make android better, then i am all for it, but at this point in time, i don't see how you could make the android interface any better...though qt could have their own stuff like htc does with the sense
<apachelogger> clearly you are biased :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: tegra2 has good graphics :)
 * claydoh has no clue on these thing as he has no phone, and the mrs will not let him play with hers - he would probably "fix" too many things
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> did I mention that Phonon supports tegra2
<apachelogger> did I mention that qtmm does not
<claydoh> nixternal: exzctly a kde or qt like layer like sense or touchwiz
<claydoh> ok, is kde 4.6.1 expected for alpha3?
<nixternal> time to eat, back in a few
 * apachelogger thinks doing apps in Qt makes more sense than that
<apachelogger> especially since you would render all widgets useless
<ScottK> claydoh: I don't think so.  I think right after.
<claydoh> so not much new for a3, outside of filesharing, and printer config, anf language selector kcm?
 * apachelogger thinks that is plenty
<ScottK> Compiles on armel.
<ScottK> Not clear if it works though.
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you attending the meeting tomorrow to get gcc stuff moving?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm planning on attending the Ubuntu platform team meeting and bringing it up there.
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> I shall look at the n900 kernel tomorrow
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * apachelogger got a project management class from 8 to 13 -.-
<ScottK> It would be nice to get gcc fixed before we upload 4.6.1.
<apachelogger> most definitely
<ScottK> apachelogger: What bug is it we're after getting fixed?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google gcc launchpad qt unity segfault
<kubotu> Results for gcc launchpad qt unity segfault: 1. [Bug 705689] Re: unity-2d-launcher crashes with segfault error on ...: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2734783.html | 2. [Bug 705689] Re: QT applications crash with segfault error on ...: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2740986.html
<kubotu> 3. [ubuntu] "Segmentation fault" When install Nokia QT - Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705689 in Linaro GCC 4.5 "Qt applications crash with segfault error on armel when Qt is built with gcc 4.5 on natty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705689
<apachelogger> that one ^^
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> I love how related stuff always comes up first in search results :D
<apachelogger> stupid bug -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe we could do some magic in pkg-kde-tools to force gcc 4.4 on armel until this is fixed for all KDE packages?
<ScottK> Gotta run.  
<apachelogger> phonon would require manual fix at least
<apachelogger> I do not think we are using pkg-kde-tools there
<apachelogger> ScottK: worth considering though
<apachelogger> qca might need a manual fix too
<apachelogger> and strigi
<apachelogger> that should get us to a working plasma-mobiel it would seem from ldd
<c2tarun> Can anyone help me with this error: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/private-ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ninjas_ppa_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)     I got this when installing build-dependencies for attica.
<c2tarun> Can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/574265/
<claydoh> c2tarun: do you have libqt4-qmake installed? No expert here, but you may be missing that package
<c2tarun> claydoh: it is installed but not in build-depends of the package i'll add it there :)
<c2tarun> claydoh: you sure its libqt4-qmake or qt4-qmake?
<claydoh> my memory, bad as it is, vaguely remembers something similar from long ago.....
<claydoh> iirc qt4-qmake, unless it is using qt3
<c2tarun> I looked on apt-cache search and it returned qt4-qmake. The problem is I installed it on my system and added it to build-depends of control file, still I am getting same erorr
<claydoh> hmm may have to point it to wherever qmake is, 
<claydoh> hmmm pkg-kde-tools may have the helper scripts that , um, help, in finding kde/qt things iirc
<c2tarun> claydoh: yup and I just checked FindQt4.cmake file is there, so either something wrong with FindQt4.cmake file or I am not able to understand the prob.
<c2tarun> claydoh: I think the tool about which you are talking is apt-cache search?
<claydoh> c2tarun: dunno, I *think* I needed pkg-kde-tools last time I set up building kmymoney, it couldn't find qmake iirc
<c2tarun> claydoh: hmm...
<claydoh> pkg-kde-tools have helper scripts/snippets specific 
<claydoh> for kde
<claydoh> b ut again I really don't have a complete clue :)
<c2tarun> claydoh: this error is due to something else or what? I tried another package and I got exactly same error :/
<claydoh> something is missing, but what I cann ot say :/ something qt related, obviously. did you install pkg-kde-tools?
<c2tarun> claydoh: yup
<claydoh> so all the experts and professionals must be asleep :/
<c2tarun> may be :P
<claydoh> c2tarun: it has to be something simple
<c2tarun> claydoh: I also think so, I asked on #ubuntu-motu as well, experts seems to be sleeping there as well :(
<nhandler> x/55
<claydoh> what you building?
<c2tarun> attica
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify Bama08
<claydoh> nhandler: that some soper sekrit code?
<claydoh> lolz
<nhandler> claydoh: lol, nope. Just me messing up an irssi command ;)
<claydoh> thats why I stick to quassel core pointy clicky
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, but then you can't do the run ssh server and always on and always accress
<DarkwingDuck> *access
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: i do run ssh server, and a quassel core on my desktop, quassel client on my laptop
<claydoh> so I always have a backlog to read
<claydoh> c2tarun: soeey i have no answer for your problem, I know one of the fine devs will have it tho
<claydoh> s/sorry/soeey
 * claydoh sleeps
<c2tarun> claydoh:  sure no prob :) thanks for helping
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: what are you trying to do?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: building pckage attica
<DarkwingDuck> You're trying to build it to a deb?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: I looked on this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging there was a package named attica I thought to build it and upload it to ppa
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still in baby mode for packaging...
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: no prob :) well wait for an expert
 * c2tarun experts ping
<DarkwingDuck> sorry c2tarun 
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: why sorry, I am a noob as well, just packed only few times :) dont worry
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Well, i've been around long enough that I should know by now.
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: do you have a natty chroot?
<DarkwingDuck> Not here I don't.
<c2tarun> need help with this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/574265/ 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun:   Qt qmake not found!
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: which package?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: and you need to add qt4-qmake as a build depends
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: all tried , package is attica
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: try installing libqt4-dev 
<shadeslayer> and then try again
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: its already installed.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: complete build log please then
<shadeslayer> and what are you trying to do exactly
<c2tarun> I was trying to build attica on natty machine, I got it from this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: here is the full build log http://paste.ubuntu.com/574316/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i see 0.2.80 is already the latest release and in natty
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/attica/0.2.80-0ubuntu2
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually I pulled it from natty archive only, and it failed to build on natty machine.
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: compiles fine here
<ulysses> - Mit rontottál el, ha a feleséged váratlanul bejön a konyhából és pofon vág?
<ulysses> - ???
<ulysses> sorry
<c2tarun> what??
<shadeslayer> ulysses: english please
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://paste.kde.org/6187
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: how did you get the source code? apt-get?
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source attica
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I tried again, its no building on mine?
<c2tarun> :( why so?
<shadeslayer> lemme have a look at the full log
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: paste the whole log, from the time pbuilder started downloading things
<c2tarun> ehmm... I didn't used pbuilder, I build it on my natty and all build-deps are installed correctly
<shadeslayer> err 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: try debuild-pbuilder
<shadeslayer> instead of debuild :)
<shadeslayer> ( that install's any packages that are missing )
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hmm.... but still mate my chroot not working might be a problem for me :( when I'll work on other package it will be a problem
<shadeslayer> the problem  is you don't have a build dep installed
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: how do you build the package ? what command?
<c2tarun> debuild -b -us -uc
<shadeslayer> -b ?what does -b do?
<shadeslayer> nothing in the man page
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: it builds binary package
<shadeslayer>        Change the "-b" to "-S" to build only a source package.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> iirc debuild would inform you if the packages are not installed
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: use a chroot to build packages .... 
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I was inside chroot when I executed this command ;)
<shadeslayer> uh... you have to run dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc to start the build
<shadeslayer> not debuild
<shadeslayer> so try that ^^
 * c2tarun trying
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually debuild calls dpkg-buildpacakge for us.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: look at first line of manpage Description of debuild
<shadeslayer> yes but i'm specifying more options :)
<c2tarun> what I normally do is, first I build a package on a chroot. If it builds successfully than I test it on pbuilder. If chroot is not working properly this will be a problem for me :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: so you have a seprate chroot and a seprate pbuilder?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you know you can use your pbuilder as a clean chroot?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yes, but pbuilder takes lots of time in installing every dependency each time I want to test. but chroot installs and save :) so I use chroot for buildin once and then finally I use pbuilder for testing :)
<shadeslayer> well what i do for new packages is, log into my pbuilder, install stuff and build the package, so that i don't run into issues like these :P
<c2tarun> obviously that is a better as it is saving disk space of one additional chroot :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: pastebin output of dpkg -l 
<shadeslayer> from inside the chroot
<shadeslayer> installing pastebinit will help in this case :D
<c2tarun> what is pastebinit?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/6188/
<shadeslayer> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> wow :)
<shadeslayer> weird, you have all the deps
<shadeslayer> and yet it fails
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yep :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: do you think we have to setup any env var for cmake errors?
<shadeslayer> env var for cmake errors? no
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c2tarun> any Qt related env var?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: cd to the src dir and then : mkdir build;cd build; cmake ..
<shadeslayer> and pastebin the output
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry, not getting, which src directory?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: it should be called attica-0.2.80
<shadeslayer> the one which has the source code :)
<c2tarun> ok then I should make build directory?
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/6189/
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: mate I am very sorry to say I gotta go (its mahashivratri ;)) I'll back in couple of hours, very sorry. if you find anything please message me. Thank you :)
<shadeslayer> yep.. sure ... i know it's shivratri today :P
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<shadeslayer> morning
<bambee> :)
<hrw> morning
<hrw> how to tell nepomuk to shut up?
<hrw> I got 14GB of ~/.xsession-errors
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<bambee> hrw: systemsettings->desktop research
<bambee> (or something like that)
<bambee> then uncheck "Enable Nepomuk semantic Desktop"
<hrw> bambee: I am fine with nepomuk working but I do not like GBs of logs generated by it
<bambee> ohhh to shut up...  I'm not awake yet xD
 * bambee needs coffee
 * hrw needs a time to reconsider move to xfce
<hrw> kde 4.6 starts to be pain in the ass too much
<hrw> and my desktop does not runs 1GHz atom
<debfx> hrw: run kdebugdialog
<hrw> thx
<Tm_T> also this is not (mainly) a support channel...
<hrw> ok
<c2tarun> need help with this error http://paste.kde.org/6190/  , this package builds succesfully on shadeslayer's pbuilder. but It failed on my natty chroot why so? :(
 * thebigcheese grumbles about win7 partitions not co/operating
<tsimpson> c2tarun: because pbuilder installs the needed build-deps, which you would need to do manually in a chroot
<c2tarun> tsimpson: I did that, my chroot satisfies the build-deps for the package.
<tsimpson> line 24:  Qt qmake not found!
<tsimpson> does it have qt4-dev-tools?
<c2tarun> tsimpson: that lines requires qt4-dev-tools or qmake-qt4?
<tsimpson> qmake is usually in qt4-dev-tools iirc
<c2tarun> tsimpson: ok, its not installed, but still I executed apt-get build-dep for the package. do you qt4-dev-tools should be included into build-Depends of the package?
<tsimpson> run "dpkg-checkbuilddeps" from the extracted source and see if it complains
<c2tarun> tsimpson: nope it didn't complained
<tsimpson> !find bin/qmake-qt4
<ubottu> File bin/qmake-qt4 found in libqt4-dbg, qt4-qmake
<tsimpson> ok, it's qt4-qmake, not -dev-tools
<c2tarun> tsimpson: than qt4-qmake is installed on my system.
<tsimpson> and in the chroot?
<c2tarun> tsimpson: by system I meant chroot :) sorry for wrong choice of words
<tsimpson> odd
<c2tarun> tsimpson: yup :( still I am installing dev-tools as soon as it will be done, i'll try again
<tsimpson> c2tarun: can you just check in the chroot what the outputs of "qmake -query QT_VERSION" and "qmake-qt4 -query QT_VERSION" are
<tsimpson> (they both should be the same)
<tsimpson> if both of those work in your chroot, then I can't see why FindQt4.cmake is failing
<c2tarun> tsimpson: sure I'll try that as soon as installation of qt4-dev-tools ends ;)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: for some reason it's not picking up qmake
 * markey_nokia wonders why his QML Designer does not work in Creator... I must be missing some component
<markey_nokia> the icon always stays gray
<markey_nokia> on Windows, it works fine
<markey_nokia> and at home too
<markey_nokia> *scratches beard*
<shadeslayer> yeah there are different componentws
<shadeslayer> *components
<c2tarun> tsimpson: qmake -query QT_VERSION **Unknown** and qmake-qt4 -query QT_VERSION 4.7.1
<shadeslayer> markey_nokia: http://paste.kde.org/6192
<tsimpson> c2tarun: I'm guessing that /usr/bin/qmake is the Qt3 qmake
<c2tarun> tsimpson: may be, how to fix that?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: remove qmake-qt3 :P
<tsimpson> it's set from update-alternatives
<shadeslayer> or that ^
<c2tarun> so I should just execute update-alternatives?
<tsimpson> "sudo update-alternatives qmake" I think
<tsimpson> erm "sudo update-alternatives --config qmake"
<tsimpson> and choose qmake-qt4
<c2tarun> it worked :) actually how did you figured this out?
<tsimpson> by reading the FindQt4.cmake file 
<tsimpson> it actually checks for "Unknown", but apparently not "**Unknown**"
<c2tarun> I mean how didi you figured these two commands? "qmake -query QT_VERSION" and "qmake-qt4 -query QT_VERSION"
<tsimpson> someone should go and fix that ;)
<tsimpson> ^ by reading the FindQt4.cmake file 
<tsimpson> EXEC_PROGRAM(${QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE} ARGS "-query QT_VERSION" OUTPUT_VARIABLE QTVERSION)
<tsimpson> that gets the output from (whatever QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE is) -query QT_VERSION
<tsimpson> and FindQt4.cmake checks for qmake, qmake4, qmake-qt4, and qmake-mac
<tsimpson> *in that order*
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> in the past 2 days itself i've come to hate CMake
<tsimpson> it checks if the output is "Unknown" and then looks for qmake4 and qmake-qt4
<markey_nokia> shadeslayer: thanks!
<tsimpson> but apparently qmake-qt3 ouputs "**Unknown**"?
<c2tarun> tsimpson: just curious what language is in FindQt4.cmake file?
<tsimpson> c2tarun: in cmake language
<shadeslayer> sure no problem 
<c2tarun> tsimpson: and you know cmake language. grt :)
<tsimpson> I wouldn't say I *know* it, but I can read it :)
<shadeslayer> oooh http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-live-cd-will-let-you-upgrade-to.html
<shadeslayer> will we have that as well?
<shadeslayer> the installer looks awesome now
<c2tarun> on this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging the packages not taken by anyone. what does it mean? they ftbfs on natty?
<Riddell> c2tarun: what's not taken?
<c2tarun> Riddell: the packages which dont have any name in fron of them
<shadeslayer> i'll take up workspace
<Riddell> c2tarun: the ones with dashes mean they have no new versions
<c2tarun> Riddell: okey... and the with names in front of them?
<Riddell> c2tarun: with a name infront of them ments that person should be working on it with the status which is in the next column
<c2tarun>  Riddell: ok and no names and no dashes?
<Riddell> means nobody is working on it
<c2tarun> Riddell: nobody is working and newer version is available upstream right?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> okay so they are the only work that needs to be done.
<Riddell> yes
<c2tarun> gocha :)
<c2tarun> there is package named kde-l10n. its not in natty but only in debian, how can i get the source code of that package?
<Riddell> c2tarun: kde-l10n means the many packages one for each language, eg. kde-l10n-fr for french
<Riddell> (debian put them all into one massive source package for some reason)
<Riddell> packaging it needs lots of bandwidth, disk space and time
<debfx> Riddell: bug #727386 has the list of kde3 packages (in case you haven't seen it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<c2tarun> Riddell: is there anything to do? I mean any package needs upgradation?
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file plasma/generic/runners/kill/plasma-runner-kill.desktop
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> i guess the tarball didn't uncompress properly ..
<Riddell> c2tarun: sure, most of maverick
<c2tarun> ok so i'll prepare a mav chroot first and then i'll pick one. thank you
<Riddell> c2tarun: you can still use that ec2 machine
<Riddell> it's still running
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-50-16-53-139.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<c2tarun> wow :) thanks 
<shadeslayer> ec2++
 * c2tarun I'll take kdesdk
<c2tarun> what version should I set for kdesdk will this be ok? 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu3~maverick~ppa1
<Riddell> c2tarun: nope
<Riddell> 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<c2tarun> why ubuntu1?
<Riddell> ubuntu1 is the version in the ubuntu archive, this is built from the first version in the ubuntu archive
<c2tarun> ok, and why 4.6.1?
<Riddell> 4.6.1 is the upstream KDE version
<c2tarun> upstream version is 4.6.0 I guess.
<Riddell> no it's 4.6.1 here
<Riddell> 4.6.0 is the old version and 4.6.1 is the new release we're packaging
<shadeslayer> oh crapz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what have you done?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nothing serious
<c2tarun> hmm... there is no watch file in there. from where can I get the latest version?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i'm copying kdebindings 4.5.90 to ninja's
<shadeslayer> er
<Riddell> c2tarun: from ktown
<Riddell> c2tarun: actually, apt-get source it
<shadeslayer> to make kdebase-workspace work
<Riddell> you'll get the natty version from natty PPA
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "04 Mumford And Sons - Roll Away Your Stone" by [unknown] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<c2tarun> Riddell: something is wrong :/ are you aware that I am working with kdesdk package?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, sorry natty ppa is not enabled on that ec2
<shadeslayer> y u timeout launchpad
<c2tarun> Riddell: i'll get that enabled.
<Riddell> c2tarun: it should be, it's in sources.list
<c2tarun> well yeah its there... :/ still on apt-get source I got version 4.6.0
<c2tarun> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> c2tarun: try an  apt-get update
<c2tarun> Riddell: got one :)
<bambee> kubuntu desktop amd64 (20110302) tested => it works just fine here
 * c2tarun hooo kdesdk is quite big package taking lots of time in building
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes, kdetoys is one of the few small ones
 * shadeslayer just registered for the Desktop Summit
<shadeslayer> hmm .. can anyone open the build log here : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2295261
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, opens in ark
<shadeslayer> i cant :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> stupid chromium
<tazz> shadeslayer, opes in ff
<shadeslayer> yeah chromium issue iirc
<shadeslayer> oooh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisI7VWwL_g&feature=autofb
<Riddell> shadeslayer: contextless youtube link, what is it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's a ad for QML
<Riddell> I wonder what the phone is in that advert, presumably an unspecified non-existing device to put Qt onto
<shadeslayer> Looked like the N900 to me
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should " Debian, supply most of our packages" be changed to " Debian, supplies most of our packages" ?
<shadeslayer> on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah can do
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<Riddell> I also had a request to put GNU on there but I think we can't list every upstream
<shadeslayer> yeah ..
<shadeslayer> any idea's on how to fix kdebindings 4.5.90
<shadeslayer> i feel like i'm banging my head against a wall when i look at kdebindings
<Riddell> I'm not sure you can, if it doesn't compile with kdelibs 4.6
<shadeslayer> in that case .. no kdebase-workspace for now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah, it's smoke and ksambashare
<Riddell> there's a patch for that in natty packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try applying the patch to 4.5.90
<Riddell> kubuntu_05_ksambasharedata.diff
<Riddell> hi bambee, I take it you haven't come across bug 726581 in your testing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install stops half way through" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726581
<bambee> Riddell: nop, install finished correctly without any errors
<Riddell> bambee: you're done two test installs right?  
<bambee> right "entire disk" and "manual partitionning"
<bambee> both worked
<Riddell> so I wonder if that bug only happens on i386
<Riddell> trying amd64 now to see if I get it there or not
<bambee> strange
<c2tarun> just curious, what is the maximum time any package took to build?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: lol, the pissing commences: http://nowwhatthe.blogspot.com/2011/03/libreoffice-and-opensuse-114.html
<Riddell> c2tarun: qt takes about 18 hours on ARM
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Jos really likes to slag off Canonical recently
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's become real obvious as of late
<jussi> Perhaps with his new job on the other side of the fence, his influences are such that it happens
<JontheEchidna> I think it's rather unbecoming of somebody in that position
<Riddell> agreed
<jussi> JontheEchidna: I tend to agree, however, when you spend a lot of time with persons who are biased, you often become so yourself. 
<jussi> Oh yeah, that reminds me, I need to file a bug. What package do I file against for bugs in the partitioning part of the installer? 
<JontheEchidna> I've never seen anything but respect from his counterpart on the Ubuntu side of things, and especially I've not seen thinly-veiled insults from Jono
<JontheEchidna> s/insults/insinuations
<Riddell> in other news some chap called Mark Shuttleworth just created an account on identity.kde.org :)
<bambee> Riddell: I will test for i386 this afternoon
<bambee> just in case
<bambee> but I'm sure it worked just fine this morning
<JontheEchidna> bambee: oh, I wanted to tell you something I noticed about language-selector
<JontheEchidna> I think it would make a lot of sense to at least check the "Translations" component checkbox when you first select a language from the install list
<jussi> Riddell: epic :D 
<JontheEchidna> since probably all usecases of installing lang support include installing translations
<bambee> JontheEchidna: indeed... I agree
<Riddell> I think they should all be ticked
<Riddell> rarely do you want only some language support
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you take a look at that ec2 machine.
<JontheEchidna> even better :)
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<bambee> JontheEchidna: I'll fix it this afternoon
<bambee> (it's a bug fix... so I can right ?)
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: library symbols breakage!
<c2tarun> Riddell: never encountered one. any documentation on it?
<Riddell> c2tarun: since it didn't happen when compiling on natty I conclude it happens because of the different gcc compiler version
<Riddell> (the other reason this would happen is if the source code to the libraries was changed such that it changed the symbols, but that would have shown up on natty)
<c2tarun> what do you mean by symbols
<c2tarun> ?
<Riddell> c2tarun: symbols are the items in programming libraries (libkastencore4 in this case) which get used by programmes
<Riddell> if they change you usually need to recompile all the programmes which use that library
<Riddell> change or get removed, new symbols are fine
<c2tarun> but I think compilation end up here succesfully.
<Riddell> in this case the change is only due to the different compiler on maverick so I don't think it's worth worrying about it
<Riddell> easy workaround is rm debian/*symbols
<Riddell> then run debuild -nc  to continue the package building
<Riddell> you could also run batchpatch as described here http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<c2tarun> I am still not getting a bit, symbols are used by the programs right? then how can we simply replace the symbols file without any proper replacement?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> c2tarun: the .symbols file is a check for packagers to ensure no symbols have been changed or removed
<Riddell> if we were packaging for natty and symbols had been changed or removed (as happened with kdenetwork) we would need to consult with upstream what to do
<Riddell> but here they have been removed (compared to natty) because of the different gcc version, so I'm happy to ignore the issue
<c2tarun> ok, got it :) i'll remove the symbols file
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: dot editors are discussing publishing the neon story, if you don't want it published best tell them
<c2tarun> Riddell: should I mention removing symbols file in d/changelog?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tell them not to publish it atm
<bambee> JontheEchidna: language-selector checkboxes are checked automatically only when the corresponding language component is installed actually... so if "transactions" isn't installed but checked as default it's confusing
<bambee> nop ?
<bambee> I understood what you meant earlier...but how make differences ?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yeah
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am changing my name in changelog but while rebuild source package its getting reset. What should I do? I mean how to run debuild -S
 * Quintasan wonders why there is no RAID and/or LVM creation option in the graphical installer
<yofel> good, kdegraphics builds without libkexiv2-9.symbols
<Riddell> c2tarun: ?  just run debuild -S
<Riddell> your name needs to match the one on your gpg key
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am doing that, but when I am trying to sign the package form my system, I am not able to sing and getting this error gpg: skipped "Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/why-apachelogger-loves-qt-and-phonon.mkv
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> bambee: in the install tab, when you click on an uninstalled language you have to manually tick the "Components:" chechboxes to install anything
<JontheEchidna> which is a bit confusing since the apply button is clickable at that point
<bambee> JontheEchidna: yes and if you click on a partial installed language "installed components" wil be checked... so it's confusing :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: what command are you running to sign it?
<c2tarun> Riddell: debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-50-16-53-139.compute-1.amazonaws.com:~/kdesdk/kdesdk_4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1.dsc   
<bambee> JontheEchidna: the apply button shouldn't be clickable if nothing is checked indeed...
<Riddell> c2tarun: it's the .changes file you want
<bambee> I agree about that
<c2tarun> Riddell: I dont think this command is a prob, the prob is what in dsc file
<Riddell> kdesdk_4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_source.changes
<c2tarun> not .dsc but changes?
<JontheEchidna> bambee: perhaps all components should just be installed by default, and the checkboxes aren't shown on the install tab, but only on the uninstall tab?
<bambee> in this cases gtk frontend features are useless ...
<JontheEchidna> well, it is gtk ;-)
<JontheEchidna> they are not known for their usefulness :P
<bambee> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wow
<shadeslayer> so it's trivial to make a media player now :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> screw dragon, you can now build your own player in like 30 seconds ^^
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you should do a blog in response to rspencer's make-a-media-player-in-10-minutes-with-Quickly blogs
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> that are all the time on planet ubuntu
<c2tarun> Riddell: its signed :) you wanna take a look before I upload it?
 * apachelogger is not following the planets no moar
<JontheEchidna> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/01/quickly-tutorial-for-natty-diy-media.html
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> canonical is raping gnome
<bambee> JontheEchidna: so to install just extra fonts for "chinese" I should install everything... then uninstall not wanted components ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what would one be blogging in response?
<bambee> even more confusing 
<apachelogger> "10 minutes? I have better things to do... [inser video]"
<JontheEchidna> bambee: I would think that most users don't care and don't even have to know that extra fonts are being installed
<JontheEchidna> they just know that if they click chinese and hit apply, then things will work
<JontheEchidna> and if the user does care, then he can uninstall the extra fonts in the uninstall tab
<JontheEchidna> in my opinion, anyway
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how to create a media player in 30 seconds
<bambee> no other opinions about that ? both point of views are correct... I think... nop ?
<bambee> JontheEchidna: you point of view is interesting and correct, but apply changes like that in a bugfix...
<bambee> (the change is trivial to do, but it's not really a bugfix... it's a feature change)
<bambee> imho
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kk
<bambee> however if nothing is selected "apply" shouldn't be clickable, and in this case it's a bug fix
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that definitely should be fixed
<JontheEchidna> you could put the question out for wider changes to the mailing list if you need more input on that
<JontheEchidna> maybe we all can come up with a new GUI design that's inherently less confusing ;-)
<JontheEchidna> there's no law that says we have to slave to copy what the GNOME gui did :P
<apachelogger> sure there is
<apachelogger> the law of canonical making money with youbuntoo :P
<bambee> originally it was required by "the chief" :P
<bambee> mhhh anyway, I'll fix the "apply problem" and ask feedbacks on the mailing list :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: hmm, the changelog should include the natty changelog entry too, below your entry for maverick
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup something went wrong with the changelog, I just noticed. working on it
<c2tarun> Riddell: I copied the changelog file from the previous version again and edited it and when trying to rebuild the source package I am getting some error, can't we simply copy the changelog?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes you can copy the old one, then add the new changelog entry for maverick
<Riddell> cp ../orig/kdesdk-4.6.1/debian/changelog debian/changelog
<Riddell> dch -newversion 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 "Maverick backport"
<ari-tczew> Riddell: backportpackage tool from ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> kdebindings is past the FTBFS point
<c2tarun> Riddell: Why is it that my changelog replacing somethings from the previous changelog even when I am executing dch -i please take a look at kdesdk.debdiff file
<Riddell> ari-tczew: hmm?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<Riddell> c2tarun: run  screen -x
<Riddell> then I can see what you're doing
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you see now?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I saw you discuss about backporting package, I just wanted to suggest check this script.
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<Riddell> c2tarun: try again to reset the changelog
<nixternal> awooga! to early in the morning for an awooga
<Riddell> c2tarun: you're starting from the 4.6.0 changelog 
<Riddell> you want to start from the 4.6.1 one
<Riddell> which is in ~/kdesdk/orig/kdesdk-4.6.1/debian/changelog
<bambee> Riddell: btw I used a virtual machine for my tests, and it works fine with i386
<Riddell> c2tarun: change "New upstream release" to "maverick backport"
<Riddell> bambee: can you add that you used a virtual machine to bug 726581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install stops half way through" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726581
<c2tarun> maverick backport , OK
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> kdebindings uploaded
<shadeslayer> but they're the old ones
<shadeslayer> fffff
<Riddell> c2tarun: looking good
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup :)
<Riddell> go for upload to ppa:kubuntu-ninjas
<c2tarun> Riddell: its done :)
<Riddell> great, well done
<JontheEchidna> Neat, KOrg got 4/5 stars from a gnome user: http://i.imgur.com/IKtp6.png
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: where are the reviews sent?
<shadeslayer> or are these written on packages.ubuntu.com and sync'd from there?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: currently muon doesn't support sending reviews, but Ubuntu has a reviews server
<shadeslayer> OR .... from ubuntu software center?
<shadeslayer> ah
<JontheEchidna> Muon and USC grab reviews from there
<shadeslayer> neato
<JontheEchidna> Only USC can send reviews to the server, but hopefully Muon will too in a bit
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to figure out their Ubuntu SSO magic for that to happen
<shadeslayer> ^^
<JontheEchidna> might be a GSoC project, since a KDE SSO frontend is also needed for Ubuntu One
<shadeslayer> add it to the wiki page :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good enough http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screenshots/snapshot155.png
<JontheEchidna> <3
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui
<apachelogger> kdeui to sso
<apachelogger> surely they broke the api completely by now, so you will have to redo the gluing
<apachelogger> but widgets should be pretty reusable
<JontheEchidna> gluing was what I was most worried about
<apachelogger> I just sipped it
<apachelogger> that way ubuntu-sso-client just needs to load the kdeui pyth0rn module
<apachelogger> which in turn sips c++
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui/files/head:/src/python/
<apachelogger> well defined interfaces are key :D
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/how-to-create-a-media-player-in-30-seconds/
<JontheEchidna> so most of the SSO magic happens over a DBus interface in the sso gui?
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger explicitly requested dbus as they wanted to use sockets :S
<apachelogger> quite frankly the design is a bit inside out though
 * apachelogger would have done something like polkit
<apachelogger> to completely separate the logic from the ui
<apachelogger> but oh well :S
<JontheEchidna> lol sockets
<apachelogger> cant always get what you want I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: exactly
<JontheEchidna> I found this code in synaptic that sends file descriptors over sockets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574486/
<JontheEchidna> I sort've just laughed and cried and looked away
<apachelogger> ohlulz
<shadeslayer> did someone say sockets
<JontheEchidna> and that's not even the worst part
<JontheEchidna> to actually read/write the fd's, they use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574488/
<JontheEchidna> I've never seen unions used outside of an academic application before this
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/4668/
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<shadeslayer> this one is better http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/6050/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: guess what we use to login into the server from a windows machine?
<JontheEchidna> putty?
<shadeslayer> telnet
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> yeah ... and emacs and vim are all screwed up
<JontheEchidna> I shall send you a telegram with my login credentials
<shadeslayer> oh guess what the server is running
<JontheEchidna> please respond verifying my access rights
<shadeslayer> what .. ? :D
<JontheEchidna> I was making fun of telnet as being as ancient as telegrams
<shadeslayer> ah .. lol
<apachelogger> that is not true!
<apachelogger> telnet is a lot older
<JontheEchidna> gopher is da bomb
<shadeslayer> The server runs the 2.6.18 Version of the linux kernel... the machine itself is a redhat server
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what sort of experiment is this anyway?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the socket program?
<apachelogger> around here we have to implement our own sockets before being able to do that sorta stuff :S
<shadeslayer> it's one of the program's from my Computer Network Lab
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're pursuing BS or MS?
<shadeslayer> because this is undergrad coursework
 * JontheEchidna is always in pursuit of bulls**t
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: BS
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lol
<apachelogger> :D
<shadeslayer> lul
<apachelogger> that was 2nd semester stuff actually
<apachelogger> let me digg up some snapshot tar
 * apachelogger has old stuff all tared up in tars of tars
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... i'm  a ECE student, so they don't take us into the depths of that stuff
<apachelogger> oh right, crypot in asm was also fun
<shadeslayer> i did start reading the awesome tutorial at beej.us
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574489/
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> the only thing i ever wrote in asm was small programs for the 8085 chip in our lab
 * apachelogger cannot find the flipping tar with the server
<JontheEchidna> I'm taking an embedded microsystems course this semester that's all about ASM
<apachelogger> actually I just remembered we then implemented http ontop of it :)
 * apachelogger fires up locate
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574493/
<JontheEchidna> we each have an EVBU (Motorolla 68HC11 processor) for running our code
<apachelogger> seems to be an older version
<apachelogger> judging from allt he not implemented that is :D
<JontheEchidna> speaking of which I need to write up a lab report for Embedded Microsystems, since it is due this afternoon :<
<shadeslayer> wow
 * JontheEchidna stops slacking
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I also add comments about where in the spec the stuff is coming from BTW
<shadeslayer> yeah i can see that
<shadeslayer> lol line 183
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, have fun with that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Socket programing is fun
<shadeslayer> even more so when you implement everything on your own
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we recently learned how to use subroutines, and are now using them to output text to a console
<apachelogger> not if you need to do it in C++
 * apachelogger finds it most distrubing to do that sorta stuff in C++
<shadeslayer> never tried socket programming in C++
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ooh.. nice
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so you are now working on a gameboy clone I suppose?
<shadeslayer> subroutines are awesome
<JontheEchidna> The first time I tried to use them I accidentally JMP'd to the subroutine instead of JSR, so I never returned from the subroutine :S
<shadeslayer> haha :D
 * apachelogger does that with threads in Qt ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: 2 MHZ clock (8 external) and 512 bytes of RAM, half of which is taken up by the OS
<JontheEchidna> We have 0000 - 0041 for stack, and 0100 to 01FF for RAM
<apachelogger> you have the best intentions and want to introduce some threading ... and suddenly you find yourself in a deadlock and realize that you did not start thread execution ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell>   /win 15
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plenty of space
<Riddell> tsk
<apachelogger> Riddell: get a proper client
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh yeah, I don't expect to run out any time soon
<shadeslayer> yeah each program is only a few bytes
<shadeslayer> you don't need to run X on it:P
<JontheEchidna> last lab we made a function generator that outputted a sin wave to an oscilliscope
<shadeslayer> ooh
 * shadeslayer can do that with a Arduino
<apachelogger> that entirely reminds me of that cpu emulator we had assignments on
<apachelogger> kubotu: google x-toy assembler harald sitter
<kubotu> Results for x-toy assembler harald sitter: 1. Harald Sitter :: Weblog :: X-Toy (Assembler): http://tugll.tugraz.at/91675/weblog/10468.html | 2. Harald Sitter :: Weblog: http://tugll.tugraz.at/91675/weblog/ | 3. Harald Sitter :: Weblog :: It's a pointer world: http://tugll.tugraz.at/91675/weblog/9289.html
<JontheEchidna> we had a table with the y-coords, and used a delay subroutine to control the x coords
<apachelogger> that one
<agateau> afiestas: ping
<shadeslayer> sadly the indian education system has been stuck in the 90's
<apachelogger> the 90's werent that bad
<apachelogger> netscape
<apachelogger> windows 95 and 98
<apachelogger> no google empire around
<apachelogger> KDE 1
<apachelogger> birth of linux
<apachelogger> plenty of good things
<shadeslayer> yeah .. but none of those were taken up :)
<shadeslayer> as you can see .. we still telnet into a red hat server from the 90's
<apachelogger> I blieve 90% of the redhat servers are from the 90s :P
<apachelogger> rocksolid(tm)
<shadeslayer> yeah but atleast they don't run the .18 kernel :P
<shadeslayer> and i mean ... 2.18 
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> 2.5.18
<agateau> shadeslayer: worse kernel was 2.4.11 btw
<agateau> it's even labelled as "don't use" :)
<agateau> see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/
<agateau> those were the days :)
<apachelogger> emit giggle();
 * apachelogger enhances apachelogger.h
<shadeslayer> haha
<afiestas> agateau: pong
<agateau> afiestas: just wanted to tell you your appmenu issues should be fixed now
<agateau> afiestas: including firefox integration
<afiestas> wow nice! I had to install arch because the X stack was highly unstable :/
<afiestas> in a few days I will switch back I guess, I will give you feedback then
<agateau> afiestas: ok, keep me posted
 * c2tarun taking kdeutils
<c2tarun> with kdeutils library libqjson-dev I am not able to install the build-deps of kdeutils, Can I get it from somewhere outside?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it may need universe to be enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list#
<markey> re
<c2tarun> Riddell: universe enabled and updated the system, still same error
<Quintasan> wtf
<Riddell> c2tarun: ah, libqjson-dev (>= 0.7.1-1ubuntu1) but we have 0.7.1-1ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<Riddell> c2tarun: just put a ~ on the end of the version number in debian/control
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/sgKBP.png <--- any idea on that?
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks like a virtual machine of some sort?
<c2tarun> Riddell: same problem
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, more than that I wonder about the error, any idea who should I bother when fresh maverick install on KVM fails to load like that?
<shadeslayer> at some point in the maverick cycle ubuntu didn't boot in KVM
<shadeslayer> but iirc it was solved
<Riddell> c2tarun: I installed libqjson-dev and now it doesn't complain about needing it
<c2tarun> Riddell: installing needs some sort of refresh or reset?
<Riddell> c2tarun: no
<c2tarun> Riddell: and by rmadison it shows in maverick repo we have version 0.7.1-1 and 0.7.1-1ubuntu1 is required
<c2tarun> so I think adding ~ at the end wont do, I have to remove ubuntu1?
<Riddell> c2tarun: 0.7.1-1ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 is in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> and ought to be in ninjas too, probably needs someone to copy it
<c2tarun> Riddell: oh ya
<c2tarun> ok then I am still getting error :(
<Riddell> what error?
<c2tarun> Riddell: E: Build-Depends dependency for kdeutils cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package libqjson-dev can satisfy version requirements
<Riddell> c2tarun: this is on the ec2 machine?
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> c2tarun: when I run debuild in kdeutils it says  dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libgmp3-dev libsnmp-dev libarchive-dev liblzma-dev pkg-config libzip-dev python-dev
<Riddell> nothing about qjson
<c2tarun> Riddell: try installing the build dependencies by sudo apt-get build-dep kdeutils
<Riddell> c2tarun: ah but that doesn't read debian/control it reads the apt list which isn't necessarily what you want
<Riddell> so just install them by hand with apt-get install
<c2tarun> Riddell: what apt list?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No RobbieW at today's meeting and no idea from doko about when it'll be fixed.  I think we need to go with 4.4 as we discussed.
<Riddell> c2tarun: run debuild
<Riddell> it will complain about what isn't installed
<c2tarun> ok, sure
<c2tarun> is this versio correct? 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like next week we'll likely have the fix.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need to change pkg-kde-tools to use gcc4.4 on armel for now.
<kunal> hello
<kunal> i am using the debian folder from bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<debfx> ScottK: what about qt packages that don't use pkg-kde-tools?
<kunal> where can i get the kdelibs 4.6.1 tar file 
<kunal> i was not able to find in ubuntu archive
<kunal> it's having 4.6.0
<ScottK> debfx: We'll need to touch those one by one.
<ScottK> kunal: We haven't uploaded 4.6.1 yet.
<kunal> ScottK: ok
<kunal> ScottK: i wanted to create a patch for remove direct GL dependency in libplasma 
<kunal> ScottK: i should use the previous version  from bzr?
<ScottK> I'm not the best one to ask.
<Riddell> kunal: you should use the source from KDE git
<kunal> ScottK: ok, thanks 
<Riddell> ScottK: "Looks like next week we'll likely have the fix" does that mean gcc 4.5 will have the fix uploaded next week?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's supposed to be in the Linaro GCC release on Tuesday.  doko usually updates GCC in Ubuntu very quickly after that.
<kunal> Riddell: ok, mainline without patches in debian folder?
<ScottK> We definitely won't have it for 4.6.1 though.
<Riddell> ScottK: so it doesn't seem worth adding it to pkg-kde-tools then, I don't think we want to recompile everything one week then do it again next week
<Riddell> kunal: what is this patch for?
<ScottK> Riddell: You're stuck either way.
<ScottK> If you use 4.5 now, everything will need a rebuild on arm to work.  If you use 4.4 now, everything will need a rebuild on arm to use 4.5.
<Riddell> true
<kunal> Riddell:remove direct GL dependency in libplasma
<Riddell> kunal: is that for upstream?  or some need within ubuntu?
<ScottK> If we use 4.4 then we at least have something working in the meantime.
<kunal> Riddell: it's already in mainline, need to add to ubuntu natty package
<Riddell> kunal: it's already upstream?
<kunal> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> kunal: and why do we want it in natty?
<Riddell> ScottK: are you able to make that change then?
<kunal> Riddell: to "Bringup Plasma Desktop with GLES2 on ARM platforms"
<ScottK> Riddell: I was hoping apachelogger would do it.
<Riddell> apachelogger: is ScottK's hopefullness going to work?
<Riddell> kunal: are you an ubuntu developer?
<kunal> Riddell: Linaro Developer Platform
<Riddell> kunal: what's your launchpad id?  I can add you to the kubuntu-ninjas team to give you access to the 4.6.1 packages
<kunal> Riddell: goelkunal 
<kunal> Riddell: thanks for providing access
<Riddell> kunal: ok I've added you to the team, you can get 4.6.1 from the super secret PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> and do merge requests on the lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu branch if you have a patch for us
<kunal> Riddell: thanks, i'll make changes and send merge proposal
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i could do a webbrowser in 30 seconds :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would it suck less than rekonq?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no idea... but it would definitely NOT have all the features rekonq has :)
<ScottK> Hopefully it would not have the one where when a user asks to close a window, it decided it knows better and doesn't do it.
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> yeah it's a known bug :P
<shadeslayer> kdebase up up and away
<debfx> ScottK: what's you opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/707794/comments/15 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707794 in koffice (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged]
<debfx> maybe calling qCritical() would be better
<ScottK> debfx: Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK> It wasn't supposed to break the ABI.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried the Qt port for android yet?
<Riddell> debfx: what's the difference between qFatal and qCritical?
<debfx> Riddell: qFatal aborts the application
<debfx> qCritical just prints a message
<Riddell> I'd go with fatal, if there's a problem we should know about it
<c2tarun> Riddell: I packaed kdeutils, Can you please take a look
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks good
<c2tarun> ok, so I'll upload it :)
<Riddell> yes
<c2tarun> Thanks for ec2 :)
<Riddell> claydoh: how's the release page and technicalOverview doing?
<Riddell> buenos noches toscalix 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which kdebase is up and away?
<Riddell> I assumed you ment maverick backport but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging says not
<shadeslayer> did'nt i just update it
<shadeslayer> workspace
<Riddell> ah, workspace isn't kdebase :)
<shadeslayer> kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> you're kidding right? :D
<shadeslayer> it's a subfolder of kdebase ... or that's what i thought
<yofel> well, 4.7 will fix that misunderstanding at least ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> yes it's kde-workspace in git I think
<yofel> it is
<shadeslayer> yep
 * yofel is getting tired of QETWidget::translateXI2Event crashes
<Riddell> yofel: cnd on #u-d is the guy to poke
<yofel> might do that, plasma-desktop and other things crash randomly here, at least 10 crashes per hour
 * shadeslayer hugs his maverick install
<toscalix> Riddell: buenas noches :-)
<toscalix> Riddell: from a kubuntu Lucid
<debfx> Riddell: can I somehow opt out of receiving kubuntu-bugs membership mails?
<Riddell> debfx: how are you in the kubuntu-bugs team?
<debfx> Riddell: directly
<ScottK> Isn't the point of being in that team to get the mails?
<Riddell> leave the team then surely
<debfx> ScottK: no, I'm in the team to be able to subscribe it to packages
<ScottK> Ah.
<Riddell> I think at the moment launchpad doesn't let you control that, you need to filter it yourself
<Riddell> i did do a review of a proposed UI to allow that so I guess it's in the works
<debfx> surely they will invent other reasons to spam
<debfx> by the way kubuntu-ninjas still sends ftbfs mails to all members
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll start rolling gles once kde stopped segfaulting :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: So do the pkg-kde-tools change for gcc4.4.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please do a web browser in 30 seconds
<yofel> cnd was working on a fix for the Qt crash
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I did not try qt on android
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/02/live-from-apples-ipad-2-event/?sort=newest&refresh=60
<apachelogger> I have a feeling the magic would explode
<shadeslayer> aw
<apachelogger> stop it with applegdget already
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye, just need to figure out how ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'll try it once the tablet arrives
<shadeslayer> okay :D
<apachelogger> also did you see phonon on android talk from yesterday night
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in #phonon ? yes
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> actually it might not be that difficult, the tricky part is getting a backend going
<apachelogger> basically you will have to interface with the java objects of the android mm stack
<apachelogger> could be a jolly project
<apachelogger> hopefully that friend of trever is entering that as gsoc project
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> i can help test
<shadeslayer> because i have no idea what the android stack looks like
<bambee> someone could test this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/574598/ (language-selector) ? normally it should be less confusing now
<bambee> I added tooltips, and if a component is installed it cannot be selected anymore in install tab
<apachelogger> kubotu: google android multimedia api
<kubotu> Results for android multimedia api: 1. Audio and Video | Android Developers: http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/ | 2. Package Index | Android Developers: http://developer.android.com/reference/packages.html | 3. Android 2.3 Platform Highlights | Android Developers: http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.3-highlights.html
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I tried to install Qt via Ministro but it didnt install anything
<apachelogger> looky looky
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: search market for Ministro
<shadeslayer> ah
<bambee> I need feedbacks
<Quintasan> but it just popped out with "Searching for libs" and the quit
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> same here
<bambee> (I suck for graphical interfaces :) )
 * bambee will offer cookies and beers to anyone who would like give feedbacks about his patch (harald stickers in bonus )... don't wait :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think I am too tired to understand the kernel stuff today
<apachelogger> will try again tomorrow
 * apachelogger shall try getting more than 3 hrs of sleep today
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<apachelogger> afiestas: unping
<jussi> And Kamoso crashes on taking a pickture :(
<ari-tczew> Riddell: around?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you check it? bug 710981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710981 in choqok (Ubuntu) "New upstream release 1.0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710981
<ari-tczew> last comments about broken indicator suppor
<ari-tczew> t
<rickspencer3> any Qt Creator experts here can give me some tips for Natty?
<rickspencer3> like, how to enable the design view, for example?
<debfx> rickspencer3: opening a .ui file should make qtcreator switch to the design view
<rickspencer3> debfx, sorry, I'm using Quick Quick, or at least I would like to be
<rickspencer3> but I can't get the design view to turn on
<debfx> rickspencer3: the qml designer requires private qt headers so we don't build the plugin
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> debfx, do you know why they do it that way? is it licensing issues?
<debfx> rickspencer3: no, i'm guessing that part of the QtDeclarative api isn't finished yet
<Riddell> ari-tczew: please e-mail me, I'll get it tomorrow
<Riddell> rickspencer3: Qt Quick Designer hasn't been released yet
<ari-tczew> Riddell: you're subscribed to bug, is it enough?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: no, sorry I get lots of bug mail 
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell, hmm, it's working in the screenshots in the Qt documentations :/
<ari-tczew> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> rickspencer3: silly docs, it was in some betas but they pulled it because it wasn't stable enough
<rickspencer3> rats
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<debfx> Riddell: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/01/qt-quick-1-0-and-beyond-or-the-post-of-many-links/ says the quick designer is part of qtcreator 2.1
<rickspencer3> Riddell, debfx any idea why the Run buttons would be disabled?
<rickspencer3> they worked when I created the project, I changed one thing in the QML, and now it won't work :/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-03
<valorie> packaging experts - we are getting lots of requests for backporting Amarok 2.4 to Lucid
<valorie> any possibility of that happening?
<valorie> one of our guys tried to do it in a PPA, but wasn't successful
<claydoh> valorie: I get the same requests
<claydoh> Riddell: working on it, what part of the new language seletion stuff is new, need a graphic
<claydoh> valorie: it shouldn't be hard, unless there is some library that can't be upgraded in lucid
<valorie> that would be lovely
 * claydoh was going to look at it, but is a poor packager
<valorie> to whom should I send cookies?
<claydoh> all of them :)
<valorie> haha, that will have to wait until UDS
<valorie> is there somewhere to add that request on the wiki, or something?
<claydoh> idunno
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: now it's in System Settings: http://i.imgur.com/sOGdU.png
<claydoh> there may be a reason for not having one, 
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: you da man thankyothankyouthankyou
<claydoh> never had to change languages before
<valorie> I'll write to the kub-dev list and ask there
<claydoh> valorie: that sounds best, actually
<valorie> email sent; off to dinner
<nixternal> why are people still using lucid?
<JontheEchidna> There's that whole LTS thing
<nixternal> ahh, forgot about that
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<nixternal> !info amarok lucid
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 5562 kB, installed size 22056 kB
<ScottK> That an Intel sucks on Maverick.
<ScottK> an/and
<nixternal> no comments on that
<nixternal> intel only sucks on *buntu, which i don't even care to dig into anymore
<nixternal> actually, i think it is sucking on my debian box too
<claydoh> my intel doesn't seem to suck, but I have not run anything but Natty on my new-used dell
<claydoh> other than vista that is
<claydoh> and that was only for a day or 2
<claydoh> ScottK: is bug 634664 still valid for alpha3? and are there any other significant ones to mention?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634664 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Updates not downloaded during install when selected and internet is available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634664
<ScottK> claydoh: Dunno.  It's been awhile since I did an install.
<nixternal> claydoh: i just installed yesterday or the day before, and the updates installed. that was using a live cd latest release, and it grabbed like 13 updates iirc
<claydoh> nixternal: well then i'll leave the known issues blank for now
<nigelb> apachelogger / shadeslayer: ping
<nigelb> if I were to start qt development on ubuntu, what pakcages do I need to install?
<yofel> qt4-dev-tools and qtcreator would be a good start
<nigelb> I just did an install of qtcreator
<nigelb> I figure it will pull all the right deps
<yofel> the dependency list looks fine, so that should give you everything yes
<nigelb> w00t, thanks :)
<nigelb> and here I am gettign converted to qt and kde step by step
<nigelb> phew
<nigelb> success
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<bambee> :)
<bambee> I guess that the following patch can be accepted but UNRELEASED ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/574871/
<bambee> I mean it can be accepted as a simple bugfixes ? I don't think so.. but I prefer ask
<c2tarun> bambee: I think dep3 tags with patches would be a good option :)
<bambee> dep3 ?
<c2tarun> !dep3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dep3
<nigelb> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<c2tarun> bambee: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<bambee> thanks
<Riddell> bambee: dep 3 doesn't apply there, that's for patches which live in the packaging 
<Riddell> bambee: what does this patch do?
<bambee> basically: apply is clickable only when a "component" is clicked and not on item changed (it was confusing)
<bambee> components are clickable ONLY when they are available and not installed yet
<bambee> if the component is installable it's checked but disabled (in grey)
<bambee> s/installable/installed/ (sorry)
<kubotu> bambee meant: "if the component is installed it's checked but disabled (in grey)"
<bambee> I also add tooltips on checkboxes  :  for disabled checkboxes there is a "not available component", for checked checkboxes there is a "already installed component" and for not checked checkbox there is a "not installed component"
<bambee> that all
<bambee> so basically: it's less confusing :)
<bambee> Riddell: just try it, you will find a difference :)
<bambee> (ps: all these details are summarised in the changelog)
<bambee> also try the following thing:  click a language, then check a checkbox... then uncheck it... apply is reverted :)
<Riddell> sorry busy with alpha 3 now
<Riddell> will get to it sometime today
<bambee> I understand
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo, what it your conf.kde.in tutorial going to cover?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the 45 minute talk? or the workshop?
<shadeslayer> because there is a bit of a issue wrt the workshop
<shadeslayer> they only have fedora systems there :(
<nigelb> Riddell: when are you landing here again?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: both
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I recommend ec2? :)
<Riddell> nigelb: monday night
<nigelb> woot
<Riddell> but I've no idea what happens then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i could make them ssh into my machine, much faster that way
<nigelb> ok, I should plan to get back to bangalore soonish then
<shadeslayer> everything is already set up here
<nigelb> shadeslayer: are we all meeting for dinner some day?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why not just set up an ec2 machine for each person?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: works for me
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> this gives me a idea
<shadeslayer> yofel: let's write neonbuild
<nigelb> use screen and let everyone see what you're doing? ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: what's the fun in that :P
<nigelb> haha
<shadeslayer> people don't learn if they don't make mistakes
<nigelb> I may attend only the workshops
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we can work out a script to set up machines given people's launchpad id
<Riddell> nigelb: what should I do a workshop on?
<nigelb> Riddell: ooh.  Getting started with QT? Or something to do with packaging?
<Riddell> I'm down to do a getting started with PyKDE one, but there are two other PyQt workshops
<Riddell> but I think packaging is being covered by shadeslayer no?
<nigelb> how about a c++ one?
<nigelb> qt with c++ that is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: packaging nightly builds yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how much does that cover normal packaging?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no script is required, just install the PPA
<nigelb> a debian packaging session for your app would go a long way
<Riddell> so I could cover writing a simple pyKDE app and getting it packaged and into kubuntu?
<nigelb> \o/ WIN
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or does that overlap with you too much?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well ..... it covers some debian files, the most important ones, you could do something like a advanced packaging session
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah ... should be fine
<shadeslayer> i'd attend it ... i've never handled a python package
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you still don't know where your staying right?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah :(
<shadeslayer> pradeepto sent me a survey thingy
<shadeslayer> but no news on accomodation yet
<Riddell> he told me something
<Riddell> hmm, lost it now
<Riddell> some hotel a bus ride away from the place
<Riddell> I hope pradeepto gets back to me today, I'm going to England tomorrow and may not have internet access until I arrive in India
<nigelb> I have quite a ride to the place :|
<shadeslayer> ouch
<nigelb> Probably an hour to get there.  At least.
<nigelb> and don't even talk to me about getting back, that'd be far worse
<Riddell> ug commuting, I'm so glad I don't live in a big city
<shadeslayer> hhaha
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah i think me and sidharth will book a taxi when we go back
<nigelb> shadeslayer: please do, its worth it
<nigelb> Also of note: autos are not allowed inside the airport.
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<Riddell> "autos"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you should totaly ride one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 3 wheeler vehicles
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google indian autos
<kubotu> Results for indian autos: 1. Auto rickshaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_rickshaw | 2. Indian Autos Blog | Indian Automobile Blog | Auto News India | Car ...: http://indianautosblog.com/ | 3. Another Tata Nano bursts into flames! | Indian Autos blog: http://indianautosblog.com/2010/03/another-tata-nano-bursts-into-flames
<Riddell> I used to be a rickshaw driver before my Kubuntu days, back then we had to paddle of course, none of this motor stuff
<Riddell> peddle
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> well .. there are tonga's for that
<shadeslayer> more popular in bengal tho
<nigelb> yeah, none of that in Bangalore
 * shadeslayer checks the weather in bengaluru
<nigelb> its hot :|
<shadeslayer> 31 oC
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> it's 11 oC here
<shadeslayer> nigelb: humid?
<shadeslayer> .. thank god it's not humid
<shadeslayer> Humidity: 7%
<nigelb> shadeslayer: for me its dry, coming from north ymmy
<nigelb> Right now, I'm in Kerala, 100% humidiy :|
<nigelb> s/humidiy/humidity
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> nigelb: it's 88 % here
<nigelb> but its cold
<shadeslayer> eyah
<nigelb> its hot and humid for me
<Riddell> I should pack light clothes and sun cream I think
<shadeslayer> *yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<nigelb> err, night times can be colder in Bangalore btw
<shadeslayer> i see ... 16oC as a low
<nigelb> lows are 14 to 18
<Riddell> BBC says night is 16°C  that's still t-shirt and shorts weather
<tazz> hmm
<nigelb> oh, well
<shadeslayer> and right now i'm in jeans and a shirt in 11 oC
<tazz> Riddell, pack light.
<tazz> Riddell, first visit to india ?
<Riddell> tazz: yes
<tazz> Riddell, stock up on some russel peters videos for the plain ride... Seriously. You'll thank me when you land in India.
<Riddell> who?
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<tazz> russell peters*sorry...
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> tazz: who?
<tazz> Riddell, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn5jlrxcpkI this guy.
<shadeslayer> tazz++
<nigelb> haha
<shadeslayer> just for suggesting Russell peters
<tazz> thats very much what india is like really...
<nigelb> tazz++
<nigelb> tazz++
<nigelb> tazz++
<nigelb> tazz++
<nigelb> tazz++
<tazz> nigelb, erm... wrong channel ? Some places its actually considered spamming :p
<Riddell> American standup?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and prepare to be fleeced :P
<shadeslayer> and prepare to bargain like hell
<nigelb> tazz: nah, right channel ;)
<tazz> Riddell, canadian Standup to be knitpicking :p
<tazz> s/knitpicking/nitpicking/
<kubotu> tazz meant: "Riddell, canadian Standup to be nitpicking :p"
<Riddell> I'm going to Birmingham tomorrow, so I'll be able to compare who does a better Chicken Tikka Masala, English or Indians :)
<jussi> Hrm, is it still a bug that Im getting no redrawing sometimes on intel (screen artifacts)
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer> jussi: try raster
<shadeslayer> maybe that helps
<shadeslayer> ( altho it probably won't )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we would want amarok 2.4 to go into kubuntu updates right?
<shadeslayer> since everyone is using a LTS release
<shadeslayer> valorie: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, backports
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Riddell> lucid-backports if possible
<c2tarun> While installing build-dependencies for kdenetwork on maverick I got E: Broked packages. Why so?
<shadeslayer> well .... i'll try for lucid backports first then
<shadeslayer> backporting from natty
<c2tarun> here is the complete log while installing the build-dep for kdenetwork http://paste.kde.org/6283/
<Riddell> c2tarun: check if  sudo apt-get -f install   is happy
<c2tarun> nope
<c2tarun> Riddell: not working :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: what's it saying?
<c2tarun> Riddell: same error check this error log http://paste.kde.org/6283/
<Riddell> that's not   sudo apt-get -f install
<c2tarun> Riddell: error was same so I refered to that log, http://paste.kde.org/6284/ here is the log for -f
<jussi> shadeslayer: how exactly do I "try raster"?
<shadeslayer> jussi: one sec :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: no, run just "sudo apt-get -f install"
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KCM+Qt+Graphics+System?content=129817
<shadeslayer> apachelogger made a nice app
<c2tarun> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/6285/
<Riddell> c2tarun: apt-cache policy libkio5
<shadeslayer> O_O http://paste.kde.org/6286
<c2tarun> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/6287/
<shadeslayer> ah better now
 * shadeslayer removed the PPA
<jussi> shadeslayer: do you know if he debianised it at all? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: nope .. you'll have to compile it
<jussi> :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: "500 https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages"  notice anything wrong there?
<shadeslayer> there are instructions in there :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: it's fairly simple to compile it
<jussi> shadeslayer: Id rather not be compiling stuff on the work lappy, thats all
<c2tarun> Riddell: ahh... that username and password is missing :( sorry
<shadeslayer> ah ..
<shadeslayer> jussi: ok lemme see if i can make a deb
<Riddell> c2tarun: more that you're installing natty packages on maverick
<jussi> shadeslayer: 64 bit please :)
<shadeslayer> oh goody
<jussi> shadeslayer: and thank you :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: this just became easier :D
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> jussi: is it a particular app or the whole desktop btw?
<jussi> shadeslayer: whole desktop
<shadeslayer> because you can launch plasma with : plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster ....
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^^ try : kquitapp plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster 
<shadeslayer> oh lookie
<shadeslayer> amarok is compiling
<c2tarun> Riddell: fixed it :) and very sorry for such silly mistake :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: it seemed to restart plasma but gave http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574936/
<jussi> mind, everything seems much faster now
<shadeslayer> jussi: did plasma startup?
<jussi> and desktop effects appear to actually work
<jussi> yes
<shadeslayer> that's all we want :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: artifacts?
<jussi> I havent seen any artifacts since the plasma restart and speed is better
<shadeslayer> yeah raster has that effect :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: now imagine this one *every* kde app
<shadeslayer> this is just plasma ... you can use it with every app :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: heh
<shadeslayer> jussi: do you have lucid?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> mav?
<jussi> yes
<shadeslayer> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kcm-qt-graphicssystem/ <<
<shadeslayer> i see some binaries there
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/725959 blasts every Qt app on my natty netbook sky high
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 725959 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "libqt4 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu10, 11 and 12 produce segfault in VirtualBox (libqtgui4)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-qt-graphicssystem
<shadeslayer> seem's it's debianized 
<shadeslayer> so anyone have some experience with qt qml designer
<apachelogger> ScottK: the n900 FTBFS is from our uploads actually
<apachelogger> or at least mine ^^
 * apachelogger thought we had ABI checks turned out, turns out we did not
<ScottK> Please be fixing then.
<apachelogger> I do not have my keys on this machine...
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you have time, you just need to copy the abi stuff in debian.n900 for .2 and .3
<apachelogger> as we did not change the ABI anyway
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> You need to fix pkg-kde-tools anyway.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> probably depending on gcc-4.4 and conflicting gcc-4.5 should do the trick there
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have a request for backporting amarok 2.4 to lucid
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i'm working on it, but i'd like to hear your thought's on it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You'd need to do maverick too.
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> you mean backport to maverick backports first?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It can be done at the same time.
<shadeslayer> ( amarok 2.4 is already in the ppa )
<shadeslayer> for maverick i mean ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems the clue with kernel packages is to only n.m increment the revision when doing non-abi changes
<shadeslayer> ok i'll opena bug for that
<apachelogger> from looking at linux that I gather
<ScottK> I see.
<steveire> Is something wrong here: http://dpaste.com/468584/
<ScottK> steveire: You should install updates first.  You're missing the libc6 from lucid-updates.  It's not broken as is, your just missing the latest update.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm packaging the new Qt now wi
<Riddell> th the fix for that
<jussi> mrgh
<steveire> ScottK: Thanks.
<jussi> shadeslayer: I think we broked it :D http://imgur.com/qvAEP
<ScottK> steveire: You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> lolz
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah that can happen 
<shadeslayer> jussi: probably because not everything is using raster
<c2tarun> Riddell: hey I saw on ppa page a report that kdeutils failed to build due to unmet dependencies, I build that package yesterday on maverick machine. (there I may have got dependencies by that private ppa) If I was able to build succesfully due to this fact than why are these pacakges from ppa are not in archive?
<shadeslayer> or is this after installing KCM?
<shadeslayer> s/KCM/the KCM Module
<shadeslayer> jussi: you use chromium ... i'm disappointed :(
<nigelb> darn, you shoulda used lynx ;)
<jussi> shadeslayer: find me a browser that does what I want it to do, as quick and cleanly as chromium and Ill switch
<shadeslayer> module "QtQuick" is not installed 
<shadeslayer> jussi: rekonq? :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: this is after installing the deb you linked to.
<shadeslayer> or firefox
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> jussi: uninstall that deb
<shadeslayer> and install the one from the archives
<jussi> shadeslayer: err? archives? which is (packagename? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-qt-graphicssystem
<jussi> thanks
<shadeslayer> !find googlemaps.qml
<ubottu> Package/file googlemaps.qml does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> aw
<Riddell> c2tarun: i think that's because kdebase-workspace was not up to date in the archive
<Riddell> it can probably be retried now
<shadeslayer> btw who made that rtorrent UI at UDS?
<shadeslayer> i don't remember
<steveire> I started downloading the natty alpha from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.04/alpha-2/ and it's coming in at 49kbps. Am I just on a slow mirror?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ryan from ars technica
<shadeslayer> alrighty :)
<Riddell> steveire: i think we're all busy rsyncing alpha 3 candidates which might be slowing the server
<steveire> Ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea's what his irc nick is?
<shadeslayer> dude use zsync
<shadeslayer> zsync++
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no.  markey knows
<shadeslayer> oh ok 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the difference?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: zsync downloads only the diff
<shadeslayer> instead of the whole file
<shadeslayer> ( dunno how rsync does it )
<al> and what's the difference to rsync?
<shadeslayer> al: rsync also downloads the diff?
<al> yes, but with less overhead
<shadeslayer> oh .. i thought zsync used lesser overhead
<al> well, i'm not entirely sure
<al> but since the web site states "zsync provides transfers that are nearly as efficient as rsync -z", i guess it's correct
<c2tarun> Riddell: is this version name correct for kdenetwork 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1?
<shadeslayer> well i just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<Guest39611> shadeslayer: I broke it (tried opengl), now cant log in - is there some way to revert it from the cli? 
<shadeslayer> Guest39611: jussi ?
<Guest39611> shadeslayer: oh. yes
<Guest39611> sorry
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> looking
<jussi01> Ive tried the failsafe login
<Guest24446> I guess its somewhere in a rc file? 
<Guest24446> bah
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it's probably in a file
<shadeslayer> !find qt-graphicssystem.sh
<ubottu> Package/file qt-graphicssystem.sh does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jussi01: echo export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native% &> .kde/env/qt-graphicssystem.sh 
<shadeslayer> or change raster to native in that file
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi> shadeslayer: I win :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i put amarok for lucid in the ninja's ppa or the staging ppa?
<jussi> It was letting me login, but noth showing anything but window fromes
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> so I "guessed" where things were
<shadeslayer> jussi01: that can happen sometimes
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah so raster isn't still finished
<Riddell> shadeslayer: staging, nothing secret there
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> make sure staging is empty first
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that 
<Riddell> ** new alpha 3 candidate live CDs for testing 
<shadeslayer> amarok uploaded to staging
<shadeslayer> time to tell people
<yofel> shadeslayer: neonbuild?
<shadeslayer> yofel: neon + pdebuild
<shadeslayer> sets up a pbuilder for building packages for neon
<yofel> hm - that's probably doable
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> I'll put looking at that on my todo list
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 728447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728447 in maverick-backports "Please backport Amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728447
<Riddell> shadeslayer: were people not wanting lucid?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs to be backported to maverick first
<shadeslayer> <ScottK> shadeslayer: You'd need to do maverick too.
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you please take a look at this debdiff http://paste.kde.org/6296/
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks fine
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, then I'll upload it, and one more question, on ppa page I saw a message that kdeutils failed to build on maverick, its the same which I build yesterday. why so?
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574970/  <--- someone has the same crash ? on logout sometimes it crashes randomly
<c2tarun> Riddell: it says due to unmet dependencies.
<Riddell> c2tarun: it's waiting on kdebase-workspace, is kdebase-workspace compiled for maverick?
<c2tarun> Riddell: older version is in maverick, may be kdeutils require a later version
<c2tarun> Riddell: I think shadeslayer compiled it for mav
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> what happened?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages  says kdebase-workspace is in maverick
<Riddell> c2tarun: so go to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2296247 and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2296248 and click retry
<yofel> shadeslayer: you do realize you can just add a lucid-backports task to that backport request? (IIRC it's fine to backport it to both)
<shadeslayer> i can? O_O
 * shadeslayer does
<yofel> also affects project -> lucid-backports
<shadeslayer> kewl
<bambee> 1 871 kB/s :D
 * bambee loves university network
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't need to do Maverick first.  Can be done together.
<ScottK> (and as yofel says)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yep marked as such :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See the bug.
<shadeslayer> okay
<debfx> ScottK: we don't need -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb anymore, right?
<ScottK> debfx: Shouldn't.
<Riddell> bambee: CD testing?
<ScottK> Although with the current state of using gcc4.4 on Qt I'm not 100% sure.
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<bambee> Riddell: sure :)
<debfx> I don't think it matters how qt is built
 * debfx drops all the crazy hacks from the akonadi package
<Riddell> I'm away tomorrow, who wants to handle the 4.6.1 release?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: done
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So you need to backport libindicate-qt also?
<shadeslayer> no .. builds fine without the version
<shadeslayer> i mean .. lucid and maverick have that version :)
<ScottK> libindicate-qt-dev (>= 0.2.5.91)
<ScottK> libindicate-qt-dev | 0.2.5-0ubuntu1 |      maverick | amd64, i386
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ Nope.
<shadeslayer> huh .. weird
<shadeslayer> how did it build then
<ScottK> You've got the newer one in the PPA, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i'm wondering how it built for lucid
<Riddell> c2tarun: will you retry those builds?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't think libindicate-qt0 and libindicate-qt1 are co-installable.
<c2tarun> Riddell: i retried them, let me check the status
<yofel> ScottK: libindicate-qt-dev is 0.2.5-0ubuntu1 for lucid and maverick here
<ScottK> Ah.
<yofel> rmadison says the same
<ScottK> shadeslayer made his patch backwards.
<c2tarun> Riddell: what is actinium virtual?
<yofel> c2tarun: a build machine on launchpad (running as a virtual machine)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Dropping the version requirement is fine.
<shadeslayer> ok ... looks like the version was required just for a rebuild
<yofel> c2tarun: see https://launchpad.net/builders/
<shadeslayer> i do so hate debdiff
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: why?
<c2tarun> Riddell: a later version of libkonq5-dev is required, maverick has older version
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: try debdiff'ing a package with a new release and you'll know why :P
<yofel> c2tarun: you need to backport kdebase first
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: which package? (I mean) binary or source?
<c2tarun> yofel: kdebase?
<yofel> source kdebase
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: source
<c2tarun> yofel: but the error is for libkonq5-dev
<yofel> c2tarun: libkonq5-dev is binary for source kdebase
<yofel> c2tarun: see https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1532744/+listing-archive-extra
<c2tarun> yofel: kdebase and kdebase-workspace are different?
<yofel> c2tarun: yes
<yofel> the naming is a bit confusing, but it's the apps directory from kdebase, workspace and runtime other other 2
<yofel> s/other/are the/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "the naming is a bit confusing, but it's the apps directory from kdebase, workspace and runtime are the other 2"
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm... how to backport?
<yofel> same as for the others, I can take a look at it
<c2tarun> yofel: sure :)
<c2tarun> yofel: I am just confirming, backporting means I have to build the natty one on maverick machine and upload it to ppa? 
<yofel> yep
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, so are you taking kdebase?
<yofel> yes
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> Riddell: are those files really not meant to be installed? http://paste.kde.org/6302 (kdebase) the libkdeinit and manpages are ok, but the rest?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Looks good.  I'll take care of it from here.
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<Riddell> yofel: they're all from konq-plugins which shouldn't be in kdebase
<bambee> Riddell: done, works fine (still with a virtual machine)
<yofel> ah ok
<Riddell> yofel: new kdebase tar
<Riddell> d032fb52e5fdf2eb0b3ab37a7a06eacf  kdebase-4.6.1.tar.bz2
<Riddell> grab that from ktown, call it 4.6.1a
<Riddell> upload to natty and maverick
<Riddell> thanks bambee 
<bambee> you're welcome
<yofel> Riddell: I'll to that then
<yofel> Riddell: rebuild kdenetwork too?
<Riddell> yofel: yes please
<Riddell> kdeedu as well
<yofel> what was wrong with edu? (or did I loose a mail?)
<Riddell> yofel: kalgebra linking issue, we have a patch which can be removed
<yofel> oh that one, ok
<Riddell> indians: what sort of power sockets do you have?
<nigelb> Riddell: round
<nigelb> let me find a picture
<nigelb> or take one
<nigelb> Riddell: 220V vtw
<nigelb> s/vtw/btw/
<kubotu> nigelb meant: "Riddell: 220V btw"
<ScottK> shadeslayer and valorie: amarok building now in lucid-backports.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<nigelb> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nigelbabu/power.jpg
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have some converters lying around
<shadeslayer> want me to bring them along?
<yofel> ok, kdebase looks right now, uploading
<apachelogger> Riddell: kk
 * apachelogger got a new device to play with :D
<apachelogger> earlier than expected even
<nigelb> apachelogger: chrome notebook? :p
<apachelogger> what would I want that for? 
<apachelogger> though I must say our netbook version needs some UX improvements and serious advertisment
<apachelogger> nigelb: see facebook
<shadeslayer> ooh
<nigelb> apachelogger: ooh la la!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks phat
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is for the movies
<shadeslayer> can you make calls? :P)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> though it has a mic
<apachelogger> and it has speakers
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> just needs a phone app ids say
<yofel> why does a phone today need to make calls? you just get an internet flat and some VoIP service
<apachelogger> fist things first, googlé apps
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you already do the kernel?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not yet.
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger is just having tea and will jump at it afterwards
<ScottK> Was busy fixing backports since shadeslayer can't figure out debdiff.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good job
<c2tarun> how can I find packages in kubuntu-ninja ppa that failed to build?
<yofel> c2tarun: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<yofel> c2tarun: you can click on the architectures that failed
 * c2tarun wow... seems that only packages uploaded by me fails ;)
<yofel> c2tarun: only currently :P
<c2tarun> yofel: yup :) could you please ping me when kdebase is included?
<yofel> sure, probalby ~20mins
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<debfx> apachelogger: is there a particular reason why we have an apparmor profile for mysqld-akonadi?
<shadeslayer> oh lp has a url shortning service O_O
<apachelogger> debfx: sure, because it is a fully qualified mysql and thus could be use for all sorts of shit
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/728447
<c2tarun> yofel: on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging page its that kdebase is uploaded by some one onto ppa? how come its not there?
<yofel> kdenetwork uploaded, kdeedu coming
<debfx> apachelogger: we copy mysqld to mysqld-akonadi at build time so we don't get any mysql security updates
<yofel> c2tarun: huh? it is there
<apachelogger> debfx: that is what I said... a fully qualified mysql
<yofel> c2tarun: I uploaded it after all, and it shows it as building here
<yofel> c2tarun: but it's not built yet
<c2tarun> yofel: nope, I am not saying about that, see on the page some guy PhilipMuskovac took it and uploaded it to pps
<yofel> c2tarun: that's me :P
<c2tarun> yofel: oh :)
<c2tarun> yofel: yup, one more thing, how come some names are in hyperlink while some are not?
<yofel> c2tarun: because I have a wiki page under my name, the wiki auto-links that
<yofel> brb
<Quintasan> ScottK: did we rebuild pyqt with new python?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Needs to be updated from Debian in any case.
<Quintasan> ScottK: PyQt or Python?
<ScottK> Quintasan: PyQt4.
<debfx> apachelogger: copying a binary so it runs in an apparmor profile seems just wrong
<yofel> c2tarun: kdebase published
<debfx> apachelogger: maybe we could write a wrapper script that just calls mysqld and create a apparmor profile for that script
<Riddell> nigelb: your socket has 5 holes!
<apachelogger> debfx: that does not help, the mysql binary would then be locked by apparmor
<apachelogger> meaning that its profile would need permissions to write to $HOMES
<ScottK> debfx: jdstrand tells it may be possible to get away from this now, but it'd take some research.
<apachelogger> which is even more wrong
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should just ignore upstream advise and use sqlite :P
<debfx> apachelogger: we'd write a subprofile in the wrapper script apparmor profile
<apachelogger> I do not compute
<apachelogger> a profile for what?
<apachelogger> mysqld?
<debfx> apachelogger: something like http://paste.kde.org/6305/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you have adaptors from UK to India?
<apachelogger> debfx: it scares the hell out of me, but if you wish to give it a try...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably... 
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<yofel> kdeedu uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/b9ztX.jpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nifty.  yes that'll do
<GrueMaster> So, does anyone in kubuntu have armel hardware to work with?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how many do you want?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just one
<shadeslayer> ah ok... i'll get this one then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but i'd recommend bringing more, other people may not have adapters
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> i think i have one more lying around that's free
<Riddell> GrueMaster: ScottK has some machines, agateau has an arm netbook
<nigelb> Riddell: the 5 is for different types of plugs ;)
<Riddell> nigelb: different types of plugs....
<Riddell> what sort of different types of plugs?
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Just wanted someone to know that the Alpha 3 image failed to run.  
<Riddell> GrueMaster: thanks for testing
<nigelb> Riddell: the 2 pins can be big or small, that's why the 4 sets of holes
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<shadeslayer> but don't worry
<shadeslayer> the one i showed you has only 2 pins at the front
<shadeslayer> so it'll plug into post of the sockets
<nigelb> yeah, plug in a convertor and you should be all good
<bambee> GrueMaster: which image did you test ?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw do you have a spare SD Card?
<GrueMaster> Both the 301 and the 303 images on panda.
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I can look around.  for camera?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: micro sd
<bambee> GrueMaster: panda ?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i have something planned that invlolves Kubuntu and my Phone :P
<nigelb> ouch, no micro sd
<GrueMaster> omap4
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Nightrose needs one of your adaptors
<GrueMaster> http://www.pandaboard.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no problemo
<nigelb> just make sure you have at least 2
<shadeslayer> i'll get as many as i can find ... will scavenge on the weekend
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: what kinda magic to you have?
<Riddell> Nightrose: http://i.imgur.com/b9ztX.jpg
<Nightrose> thx
<shadeslayer> :)
 * Nightrose would  really love if we could all just use the same...
<Riddell> yes, the world would be much better if everyone did the sensible thing and used British power sockets
<Nightrose> hehe
<tazz> Riddell, you might want to lurk in #kde-in for a week or so :p 
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<tazz> yes and we would all love if the entire world drove on the left hand side too...
<tazz> :p
<debfx> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/6308/ seems to work fine
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/MSMQSD#HTC_Desire
<shadeslayer> i should try this out
<shadeslayer> over the weekend
<markey> Riddell: Ryan Paul == segphault
<markey> on IRC
<shadeslayer> thanks markey
<markey> however, note that Ars has its own IRC server
<markey> he is not often on Freenode
<shadeslayer> yep
<markey> go to #linux on their server
<shadeslayer> i'm on the ars irc server too ;]
<markey> yeah
<markey> DrPizza is there too (Peter Bright)
<markey> he is fairly bright
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should rather port flipping kubuntu mobile to it
<apachelogger> debfx: cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need a 4 GB micro sd card to do that
<shadeslayer> i don't have one of those
<shadeslayer> markey: there's talk of the N950
<shadeslayer> sudo: aptitude: command not found : for a moment i went wtf
<yofel> ^^
<ScottK> GrueMaster: I don't have any machines that will (yet) work with a Natty image.
<apachelogger> aptitude shall go die
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get one then
<apachelogger> I did not have one either ^^
 * apachelogger wonders how to add a qml to an android apk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the qt install app thing doesn't work
<shadeslayer> not for me and Quintasan it doesn't
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> what qt install app?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try installing ministro
<apachelogger> worked just fine here
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> but my qml does not get installed, or at least it cannot find it at runtime
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you mean to say
<shadeslayer> that the app runs, and downloads Qt libs?
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> my app runs actually
<apachelogger> it just doesnt have much of a ui ^^
<shadeslayer> for some reason, i can't get it to complete here
<apachelogger> just as I suspected, the qml is not in the apk
<apachelogger> cause you people have shitty devices, that is why :P
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> it just quits when trying to search for the libs
<jussi> shadeslayer: I found a fix - or most of one anyway
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<jussi> Need to update the intel driver 
<jussi> it appears much faster now - though cube fails big time. 
<shadeslayer> :(
<jussi> oh, wait, it works! I just was pressing the erong thing'
<jussi> wrong
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> jussi: tried from xorg edgers
<shadeslayer> ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, I grabbed from ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<shadeslayer> ah
<jussi> hrm, how do I add more desktops ?
<shadeslayer> jussi: xorg edgers is better
<shadeslayer> jussi: see the desktop switching thingy below
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, but they update that loads
<shadeslayer> right click on that
<jussi> oh lol, thats easy
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: use activities
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google kde activities
<kubotu> Results for kde activities: 1. How to Use KDE Plasma Activities: http://maketecheasier.com/use-kde-plasma-activities/2010/09/01 | 2. What's KDE Activities? (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop ...: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=72520 | 3. Plasma - KDE UserBase: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<Riddell> yofel: how would you fancy handling the 4.6.1 release tomorrow?
<yofel> what needs to be done?
<Riddell> yofel: ensure it's been tested for natty and maverick
<Riddell> copy maverick packages to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> test again
<Riddell> announce on kubuntu.org
<yofel> I can do the first parts - but I'm clueless about how to announce it
<Riddell> ah, well you can practice with the alpha 3 announce if you want :)
<bambee> polkit-kde-1 crash reported
<bambee> (additionnal informations and backtrace in attachment)
<Riddell> yofel: when you see the alpha 3 announce on ubuntu-devel-announce you can publish https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/natty-alpha-3
<Riddell> Edit -> publishing options -> published and promoted to front page
<yofel> ok, just managed to log in (I think..)
<Riddell> for 4.6.1 Create Content -> News  copy and paste and update the 4.6.0 story
<Riddell> yofel: then you need to find someone to upload the packages to natty
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> samegame is slightly b0rked ^^
<Riddell> Kate Stewart    (  70) [ubuntu-release] Natty Alpha 3 Released!
<Riddell> yofel: go go publishing!
<shadeslayer> !find landscape-sysinfo
<ubottu> File landscape-sysinfo found in landscape-common
<yofel> ok, let's see..
<sheytan> Hey yo
<yofel> Riddell: seems to have worked
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> yofel: so do you think you can handle 4.6.1 tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> i can help with that tomorrow
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> bambee: language-selector uploaded thanks
<yofel> I think I'll manage
<bambee> Riddell: thanks :)
<debfx> Riddell: could you have a look at bug #728584 and grant a FFe if required :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728584 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Use a wrapper script instead of copying mysqld" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728584
<sheytan> Will kubuntu natty installer support upgrading?
<sheytan> like this https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1LZHwrTTPDA/TW_FFxglw0I/AAAAAAAAZDQ/BQRi3-8bII4/s1600/instaltor.png
 * shadeslayer asked that about a day ago
<shadeslayer> yet to recieve a answer :P
<debfx> Riddell: jdstrand has reviewed the apparmor bits
<Riddell> debfx: approved (in principle, I haven't tested it)
<debfx> Riddell: do you want to test it before I upload the package?
<bambee> apachelogger: around ? just for a technical advise
<shadeslayer> he's probably playing with his new tablet
<bambee> ohhh I did not know that, no problems :)
 * yofel gets that akonadi patch into neon
<shadeslayer> i hear akonadi, patch and neon
<shadeslayer> impossible
<shadeslayer> yofel: how are we going to maintain a patch against trunk KDE O_O
<yofel> shadeslayer: erm... we already mess with apparmor there - so can't get worse
<shadeslayer> yikes
<shadeslayer> true that
<bambee> by the way I propose myself for kde 4.6.1 natty testing
<yofel> shadeslayer: apparmor is the root of our akonadi issues, can't really do much about it
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> well, one of them
<yofel> bambee: you'll need ninja permissions for that currently
<Riddell> we can fix that
<Riddell> bambee: what's your launchpad username?
<bambee> aahhh... effectively...
<bambee> Riddell: bambi (remember scrubs :P)
<maco> does that show exist in his country?
<Riddell> only if you own a telly
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<bambee> maco: sure, scrubs , "how I met your mother" and other great series :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: even on lp?
<shadeslayer> bambee: dude we should totally meet
<maco> but..that's american tv
<shadeslayer> maco: so?
<Riddell> bambee: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> we have scrubs here too :P
<bambee> shadeslayer: sure :)
<bambee> shadeslayer: not this UDS... but the next one ?
<shadeslayer> altho ... it lags a bit behind the american version
<Riddell> maco: apparantly your country is good at exporting its culture
<Riddell> now, who wants some Dr Who audio book CDs?
<maco> Riddell: who would want to import it though?
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah .. i can't attend this one too .... but before UDS P i might go to the Desktop Summit :P
<shadeslayer> aw just audio?
<bambee> maco: "that's american tv"... you know you've just to translate it ;)
<bambee> it's fun in french :p
<bambee> (mostly when JD dreams lol)
<maco> my sentiment was more "ewww, american tv. brits do it better"
 * shadeslayer just watches it in English
<bambee> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah ... :D
<maco> Riddell: what was that about Doctor Who?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i won't be arriving before tuesday
<shadeslayer> like tuesday noon
<bambee> shadeslayer: my last serie these days is "chuck"
<bambee> morgan is my hero :P
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'm watching Scrubs/HIMYM/BBT
<shadeslayer> :P
<bambee> mouarf
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> nph is awesome
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/samegame-on-android.mp4
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> needs time to stream :(
 * shadeslayer downloads
<bambee> shadeslayer: with luck... you will hear my frenchy accent :D
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: btw remember when you used to do webcasts
<shadeslayer> there was this site
<apachelogger_> what are webcasts?
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<shadeslayer> ustream
 * shadeslayer registers
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> utube ftw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: i can't stream stuff on youtube
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> true
 * bambee will get his ninja costume
 * apachelogger_ tries to deploy the qt flying bus onto android
<jonathan_> Can I ask a question about PyQt4? PyQt4 apps don't run on my system, they error out on an undefined symbol in QtWebkit.so
<apachelogger_> the try thing is that you actually need to stuff everything in a qrc
<apachelogger_> otherwise it wont get deployed to android ^^
<apachelogger_> ScottK: I am just going to upload the kernel as persia is not around to confirm that this is the correct approach
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Great.  If it builds, that's correct enough I think.
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> idea
 * apachelogger_ will upload as 3.1
<bambee> jonathan_: could you paste an example on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<apachelogger_> should it not conduct an ABI check on 3.1 then we know that only abi changes must increment the main revision number ^^
<bambee> without output it won't help us ;)
<apachelogger_> why do I have a suffix actually?
<jonathan_> bambee: sorry, I wasn't sure whether this was the right place to even ask the question
<jonathan_> bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575113/
<apachelogger_> I am terrible at this game -.-
<apachelogger_> ha!
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: qtflyingbus on android :D
<jonathan_> bambee: I've tried rebuilding the python-qt4 package from source on my system and it doesn't help
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/xQ6Fp.png <- I think the file isn't declaring its mimetype
<shadeslayer> still downloading
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: that's a bad bad file
<shadeslayer> someone should spank it
<shadeslayer> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<shadeslayer> Length: 18996632 (18M) [video/mp4]
<shadeslayer> looks fine here
<bambee> jonathan_: which release ? on natty ?
<bambee> or maverick ?
<JontheEchidna> then it's chromium fail
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bad bad chromium
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> bambee: looks like maverick, but I find it odd that a  rebuild doesn't help
<bambee> yofel: yup on natty it works fine here
<jonathan_> bambee: yes, its maverick
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: kool
<jonathan_> bambee: sorry, I have to leave --- my mum got stuck in her car and needs help ;-)
<yofel> jonathan_: pyqt4 version?
<yofel> ah, sure ^^
<bambee> jonathan_: sure ^^
 * c2tarun taking sip4
<yofel> c2tarun: we don't backport that
<yofel> I'll mark it blocked again on the wiki, sry
<c2tarun> yofel: why?
<yofel> c2tarun: try to build it, have fun, you'll need to fix maverick python3 first
<yofel> that's why we're stuck on kdebindings 4.6 RC1
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm.... and natty even have only python 2.7.1 and no python 3. is python3 available soomewhere?
<yofel> c2tarun: python3 is installable since quite a while ago, python 2.7.1 is just the default
<c2tarun> yofel: no getting, what do you mean by installable? its out there in upstream but we don't have that in archives?
<yofel> c2tarun: it's in the archive
<yofel> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.3-3ubuntu5~really3.1.2 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 268 kB
<c2tarun> yofel: python and python are not related? ( I mean is python3 newer version of python?)
<c2tarun> yofel: python and python3 are not related? ( I mean is python3 newer version of python?)
<yofel> c2tarun: python3 is a major new release with quite a lot changes, we're sticking to python2 for now, and using 2.7.1 as default in natty, but you can install python3
<yofel> c2tarun: also, you can have more than one python version installed at the same time, like 2.5, 2.6, 2.7, 3.1 and 3.2
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, and you are saying that for sip4 or kdebindings we need python3?
<yofel> c2tarun: sip4 builds it's modules for both python 2 and python 3 - and the maverick python 3 debhelper scripts are broken
<c2tarun> yofel: broken? means
<apachelogger_> bambee: welcome to the ninjas :D
<yofel> sip fails to build
<yofel> it compiles fine, but the package isn't being created correctly
<yofel> and without natty sip backported we can't backport newer kdebindings, so we're stuck there
<Trouble> Is 4.6.1 for Maverick ready for testing in ninjas?
<yofel> Trouble: it is
 * yofel does an installation test
<Trouble> Win! I'm gonna go get myself some of that action...
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm... .so if you guys are stuck, there is no point tryin any hand on it :/ is there any other pacakge work pending?
<yofel> c2tarun: not really, now we need to test if things work
<shadeslayer> ok night guys
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<yofel> nini shadeslayer
<c2tarun> gn shadeslayer :)
<c2tarun> yofel: test what?
<yofel> c2tarun: install 4.6.1 on our systems and see if anything went wrong during packaging - ok, we can't test everything, but at least look for obvious erros
<yofel> *errors
<bambee> apachelogger_: thanks :D
<bambee> I did it! I'm a ninja :p
<c2tarun> yofel: on my system or on chroot?
<bambee> :)
<yofel> oh yeah, welcome bambee ^^
<c2tarun> congrats bambee
<c2tarun> :)
<yofel> c2tarun: chroot is ok to check if things install (I'm doing that currently) - but we'll need real installations to check if things work
<yofel> c2tarun: and by now it shouldn't break your system, if it does we have a problem
<c2tarun> yofel: I'll install a separate copy of kubuntu and test packages there as well but first I need to know how testing works :( how can I look for packages that needs testing?
<yofel> c2tarun: erm, just add the ppa on your system and update?
<c2tarun> yofel: which ppa?
<yofel> as we need to check if updating from 4.6.0 to 4.6.1 will break anything - as that's what a lot of users will be doing tomorrow
<yofel> ninjas
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I have that sorry to ask this but what is 4.6.0 I mean name of the application?
<yofel> c2tarun: that's assuming you have kubuntu-ppa/backports already added and use 4.6.0
<yofel> c2tarun: kde 4.6.0 release, after all we packaged all of kde now - so you'll update the parts you have installed
<c2tarun> yofel: by kde you mean just the desktop environment? so I need to install kde 4.6.0 on my chroot and than I have to update it?
<yofel> c2tarun: I'm not sure if chroot is worth it - I'm doing chroot upgrade tests, and I'm fast doing that, real maverick tests would be more helpful (if you have a spare installation that's using kde 4.6)
<bambee> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa  o_O
 * Trouble has *full* confidence in the Kubuntu devs and is updating his live installation!
<bambee> (using add-apt-repository)
<yofel> bambee: add-apt-repostory doesn't work with private ppas
<bambee> ohh I did not know
<bambee> good to know
<c2tarun> bambee: add it directly to /etc/apt/sources.list
 * yofel uses natty and can't test maverick ^^
<bambee> ok
<yofel> bambee: follow the instructions on the ppa page
<Trouble> Hmm kernel updates too, brb - rebooting
<c2tarun> yofel: I am using maverick right now but I'll also get a separate installation of kubuntu maverick. than what I have to do?
<yofel> c2tarun: add kubuntu-ppa/backports to install 4.6.0, then add the ninjas ppa, install all updates and check if everything still works right
<c2tarun> yofel: sure I'll do that :)
<yofel> natty seems to work fine so far for me
<c2tarun> yofel: all we need to test, no fixing or upgrade work left now?
<yofel> c2tarun: for now we're done with packaging yep
<yofel> c2tarun: oh right - are you on the kde-packagers mailing list yet?
<c2tarun> yofel: nope
<yofel> you'll have to file a sysadmin request for that, let me get the right place
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od5iqxwvRJc
<c2tarun> apachelogger_: shadeslayer slept I guess..
<apachelogger_> he always sleeps
<apachelogger_> he is weak
<yofel> c2tarun: go to https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=sysadmin&format=guided choose 'mailinglists' as component, say that you're packaging for kubuntu and that they should please add you do the kde-packagers mailing list
<yofel> needs to be done like that since the mailing list is as secret as our ninjas :P
 * apachelogger_ needs to do somnething about his suffix
<apachelogger_> apachelogger_: suffix go away!
<yofel> but you'll get notified of new releases that need packaging there, and discussions about issues with the sources
<apachelogger_> apachelogger_: hello?!?!?!!?
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> do I have to do everything myself -.-
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I need a new account for that or LP one will do?
<yofel> c2tarun: no, you'll need a kde bugzilla account
<c2tarun> yofel: ok
<yofel> useful to have anyway if you plan on sticking around
<c2tarun> yofel: ok I filed the bug for joining mailing list :)
<bambee> kde 4.6.1 <3 
<bambee> :D
<bambee> no just kde <3 
 * Trouble <3 apachelogger > KDE
<bambee> apachelogger: you won a fan :P
<bambee> ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol: d->m_oauth->setConsumerSecret("hammertime");
<Trouble> apachelogger has a whole bunch of fans... https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<apachelogger> yay, more fans :)
 * apachelogger hugs Trouble
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: kernel build starts in 5 hrs
<ScottK> :-)
<ScottK> If you'd got it done before Alpha 3 was out, we'd have been in business.
<apachelogger> ah, now I am to blame :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm sure somehow it's shadeslayer's fault for distracting you.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools cannot depend on gcc-4.4 on arm only because it is arch:all
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> ScottK: suggestions?
<ScottK> What'd we do for qt4-x11?
<ScottK> Do that again.
<ScottK> It can depend on it all arch, but only use it in debian/rules on armel.
<ScottK> arch/archs
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> lets do that
<apachelogger> now I just need to find out which of the 300 mk files we have will be most useful to change :S
 * apachelogger is next to clueless how to do this in darth dh7
<JontheEchidna> Muon needs a nifty background image like the one USC has: http://i.imgur.com/BFCHu.png
<apachelogger> very much so
<apachelogger> in general it needs a more visual touch IMHO
<apachelogger> the UI looks a bit mechanical :)
<JontheEchidna> I think not using the regular grey background is a step in the right direction
<JontheEchidna> Switching is also good since that means I can get rid of the horizontal separator below the breadcrumb, since if you have windeco separators enabled in Oxygen it looks weird
<JontheEchidna> plus I can now use a grey font in the review widget: http://i.imgur.com/cf0ZB.png
<JontheEchidna> and the screenshot fade-in is a bit more obvious now
<jonathan_> yofel: mum saved, mission accomplished :-), can I return with my question about PyQt? Its python-qt4-4.8.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2
 * yofel takes a look at the crash again
<bambee> yofel: python-qt4-4.8.3 is not backported for maverick ?
<yofel> no, needs new sip which would need us to fix dh_python3 first
<bambee> (maybe it was fixed in 4.8.2 or 4.8.3)
<bambee> ok
<yofel> I think at least
<yofel> yep -  Depends: python-sip-dev (>= 4.12.1) but it is not going to be installed.
<jjesse> with the release nof natty alpha 3 will it install now on my virtualbox amd64?
<bambee> jjesse: normally it should (it worked just fine on virtualbox this morning)
<bambee> and it was tested
<bambee> (by many people)
<yofel> jonathan_: I won't have time to look at this in-depth today (esp. since I don't have a maverick system to test this on here) - if bambee doesn't have any ideas you should file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ so it's not forgotten
<jjesse> will it would be the first time in a long long time that i've gotten an amd64 build to run
<jonathan_> sure, thanks for the effort anyway :-)
<bambee> yofel: wait
<bambee> _ZN16QGraphicsWebView20setResizesToContentsEb => it looks to QGraphicsWebview which is a valid class right ?
<bambee>  QGraphicsWebview.setResizesToContents()
<bambee> I find it in qt 4.7 but not in qt 4.6
<yofel> 4.6? he's using maverick, not lucid, maverick has 4.7
<bambee> I can confirm, it's not in qt 4.6
<bambee> so wtf ?
<yofel> er, also webkit is a bit complicated
<yofel> !info libqtwebkit4
<ubottu> libqtwebkit4 (source: qtwebkit-source): Web content engine library for Qt. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 4686 kB, installed size 18544 kB
<bambee> jonathan_: paste readelf -d /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/QtWebKit.so | grep NEEDED
<bambee> please
<bambee> jonathan_: still here ?
<bambee> does the following command returns something : objdump -T /usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so | grep _ZN16QGraphicsWebView20setResizesToContentsEb ?
<ulysses> where can be the new language selector kcm translated?
<jonathan_> bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575197/
<jonathan_> bambee: the objdump command prints "00a58740 g    DF .text  00000032  Base        _ZN16QGraphicsWebView20setResizesToContentsEb"
<bambee> apachelogger: an idea ?
<apachelogger> I shall have context plz
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575113/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> symbol mismatch
<apachelogger> obviously :)
<apachelogger> pyqt was built against a different version of the qtwebkit ABI 
<bambee> so it's an ABI imcompatibility ?
<bambee> incompatibility *
<apachelogger> most likely
<apachelogger> pyqt likes to have those
<bambee> aarrff
<apachelogger> Dependency is not satisfiable: python-scour
<apachelogger> gaw
<apachelogger> d
<apachelogger> I hate it so much
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> !find libvlc4 lucid
<ubottu> Package/file libvlc4 does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !info libvlc4 lucid
<ubottu> Package libvlc4 does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> silly me
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> !info vlc lucid
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.5 (lucid), package size 1599 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<apachelogger> lololo
<apachelogger> valorie: unless there is vlc 1.1.1 in the backporties there aint is gonna be no phonon vlc backport not
<bambee> ulysses: we should ask to translate teams, I guess
<bambee> there is a way to make a global request to each translate team ?
<apachelogger>   Could not find compiler set in environment variable CC:
<apachelogger>   yourmotha.
<apachelogger> I like it when a plan comes together
<apachelogger> \o/
<bambee> \o/
<valorie> OMG y'all have mad skillz!
<jonathan_> bambee: I have filed it as a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/728701, is that o.k.?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728701 in Kubuntu PPA "PyQt4 applications fail to start (including python plasma widgets)" [Undecided,New]
<jonathan_> bambee: is there anything else I can do (I am fine with just giving up :-) )
<valorie> cookies for everybody (shadeslayer*) who put Amarok 2.4 in lucid backports!
<valorie> can vlc 1.1.1 be put into backports?
<bambee> jonathan_: 4.10.5 ?
<valorie> I see it isn't, but can it be?
 * valorie ups the offer to cookies AND MILK
<valorie> so our LTS users can haz backends too
<apachelogger> that is for the backports team to decide
<apachelogger> generally it can, whether that is a good idea or not is another question
<valorie> ok
<jonathan_> bambee: 4.10.5 what?
<valorie> breakages and such are bad
<apachelogger> ScottK:   Uploading pkg-kde-tools_0.9.3ubuntu7_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> that should force gcc 4.4
<apachelogger> or so I hope
<ScottK> apachelogger: Cool.
<apachelogger> at least it breaks your CC var ^^
 * apachelogger moves on to breaking his tablet
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about CXX?
<apachelogger> that too
 * apachelogger is very successfull today
<apachelogger> tablet does not boot no moar
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<ScottK> A large hammer could either fix it or at least have your frustrations vented about it.
<apachelogger> I do not own such a device :(
<ScottK> Generally there are field expedient substitutes around.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger tries a different rootf
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> nixternal: since you are custom rom master ... is there a way to debug booting?
 * apachelogger finds his bootloader here rather unverbose
 * debfx is going to break akonadi now
<JontheEchidna> it was broken anyways :P
<apachelogger> ..by design...
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, logcat
<nixternal> if the phone is rooted of course, you can boot into recovery, connect via adb, logcat, then start it up. umm, best to use eclipse to be honest for debugging
<apachelogger> nixternal: thx will try
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-04
<markey> re
<jjesse> downloaded the amd64 for alpha 3 and on latest version of VirtualBox (host OS Windows 7) it boots to a black screen
<jjesse> zomg finally got amd64 to install in virtualbox
<jjesse> first time since alpha 1
<JontheEchidna> http://www.classnamer.com/?repost! I got "StatelessTaskState"
<JontheEchidna> "AbstractScrollbarPreference"
<ScottK> apachelogger and Riddell: "<doko> ScottK: gcc-4.5 test packages available in the ubuntu-toolchain-r PPA. feedback appreciated" - Can one of you test them?
<c2tarun> ScottK: sorry this may not concern to me, but what us ubuntu-toolchain-r PPA?
<ScottK> c2tarun: It's a PPA where the Ubuntu toolchain maintainers test new packages (like a new GCC version in this case) before uploading them to Ubuntu.
<c2tarun> How can I apply the debdiff uploaded on a bug and check whether its working or not?
<c2tarun> what does this mean in a Makefile LIBS=@LIBS@
<bambee> morning
<bambee> just in case, does anyone maintain polkit-kde on upstream here ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: perhaps, perhaps not, I am going to visit my parents over the weekend so I have no idea whether I'll have time
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd say let us just build phonon and kdelibs, if they build we should be good ^^
<apachelogger> everyone: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/how-to-create-a-media-player-in-30-seconds/#comment-1079
<Trouble> That comment makes me want to life life dangerously and upgrade to Natty
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> WE HAVE AN N900 KERNEL!!!!
<apachelogger> omg omg omg omg
 * apachelogger falls over and dies and stuff
<apachelogger> Trouble: do not do it if you are on intel
<apachelogger> not until Qt 4.7.2 is in anyway
<apachelogger> .1 segfault just about anywhere anytime  and generally always
<apachelogger> most unplesent
<Trouble> omg! I think you just saved my life!
<Trouble> No wonder you are my #1 hero
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger hugs Trouble
 * Trouble sits and waits for Qt 4.7.2
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd really like to get LZMA on ARM back btw... for testing
<apachelogger> testing being - upgrade and see if n900 dies from the load
<apachelogger> which it generally shouldn't, but you never know ... if it does not we should leave it on and only turn it off for large beasts
<apachelogger> large being - takes long to build
<apachelogger> ScottK: note of advise, apparently one even needs to copy around the abi for minor changes
<apachelogger> odd enough
<apachelogger> needs more looking into
<evdvelde> hi all, i have a problem with kopete: starting it takes ages, on command line i get following error: kopete(9806): Communication problem with  "kopete" , it probably crashed. Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" any ideas? (kde 4.6.0 on kubuntu)
<c2tarun> evdvelde: try asking in #kubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: Very cool.
<yofel_> hm, new konq-plugins tar
<evdvelde> c2tarun: asked there, but they are all dead over there :)
<debfx> yofel: the handbooks are missing in the konq-plugins tarball
<yofel> ah, that's why the diff is huge..
<yofel> was wondering about that just now
<c2tarun> evdvelde: better call them sleeping ;) dont worry have patience someone will reply
<evdvelde> ow sorry :)
 * apachelogger sends kubotu to take a shower
<seaLne> is natty very crashy currently? (yes i know disclaimer dev version etc) 
<ari-tczew> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> hmm choqok and konqueror + ofcourse the usual plasma stuff is crashing evry few minutes for me
<ScottK> I've heard others say this.   It's been pretty stable for me.
<apachelogger> ah ah
<apachelogger> seaLne: if you have intel, then you do not want natty just now
<seaLne> yeah intel graphics
<seaLne> (and other stuff)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've got Intel.  Seems ~fine.
<yofel> what's wrong with intel?
<apachelogger> hmmm
<yofel> here too (945GME though)
<apachelogger> ScottK: Qt crashes ever so often on my netbook
<ScottK> Perhaps some specific chipset.
<apachelogger> possibly
<yofel> apachelogger: that's Qt, not intel
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've got the same netbook and it doesn't seem crashy to me.
<ScottK> (not terribly so)
<yofel> new Qt should fix that
<apachelogger> then I shall shrug my way out of it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe someone near you is giving off negative waves.
<seaLne> mine is a Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<apachelogger> maybe
 * apachelogger will use meego now anyway
<maco> apachelogger: my intel natty machine is fine
<apachelogger> mark makes upstream angry, me being upstream means I must go angry too
<apachelogger> it is a conflict within
<maco> haha
<maco> apachelogger: like having a serbian mother and a croatian father in 1992?
 * apachelogger throws the tablet out the window for not spitting out fllipping verbose boot information
<apachelogger> maco: maybe not as confliciting
 * ScottK almost invoked Godwin's law by accident searching for an example from apachelogger's local history.
<maco> i know a guy who's part serbian, part croatian, part bosnian and grew up in sarajevo. he used to say during the war that every morning he wakes up thinking he's sposed to kill himself
<apachelogger> and that is why the invention of war was a great mistake
 * ScottK thinks it was peace that had to be invented.
<apachelogger> peace was invented in 1809 by mr peace, who later on became prime minister of spain
<apachelogger> he actually was the grand grand father of walt disney
<ScottK> Once of my French instructors when I was in school was a cousin of Walt Disney.  I always got the impression he was somewhat bitter about not being in on the fortune.
<ScottK> Once/One
<nigelb> and sparked a revolution?
<ScottK> No.  Just taught us French to some degree.
<apachelogger> it was the great disney revolution of 67
<apachelogger> where half the clan was pro-communism and the other half pro-nudism
<apachelogger> eventually they settled on nude communism
 * apachelogger needs to stop with that
 * apachelogger unbreaks his tablet so he shall be able to gain access to their most secret firmware magic and alter random bits fro 0 to 1 and see if it makes booting verbose
<apachelogger> the funniest thing about the developer firmware is that it actually has an up-side-down boot splash and that angstrom then continues with this
<debfx> is anyone going to upload 4.6.1? :)
<yofel> anyone want to do some more maverick testing with 4.6.1 before I copy it?
<nigelb> 'names
<shadeslayer_> oh my
<shadeslayer_> hello all :D
<yofel> hey shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: nice .. now to figure out why it does'nt install on my phone :<
<shadeslayer_> yofel: there were 17 users in #kubuntu-devel a few minutes ago :P
<shadeslayer_> seems i split :P
<yofel> yeah, split hell today
<shadeslayer_> aye
<c2tarun> there are some kde packages that FTBFS on this page. http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi  should we look into them and fix them?
<debfx> c2tarun: yes, except the ones that are listed in bug #727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<c2tarun> debfx: can I get them reviewed here and then upload to kubuntu-ninjas ppa? or I should file bug on LP?
<debfx> c2tarun: we use the ninjas ppa only to package new kde versions. I think it's best to file bugs
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/23eui
<yofel> nobody yet, debfx was asking the same a while ago
<Riddell> whee
<Riddell> kde4libs is in, someone must have uploaded that
<yofel> not being able to talk to people doesn't make it easier..
<yofel> quintasan did that
<Riddell> bad freenode!
<yofel> just got the mail on natty-changes
<debfx> Riddell: yes, I've uploaded it, too like 20 minutes :(
<Riddell> debfx: are you planning on uploading the rest as well?
<shadeslayer> darn it ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: it comes out in June
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> ah right, you signed it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all set? :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: something to enjoy for summer holidays then...
 * yofel is quiet and copies 4.6.1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.noteslate.com/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i meant .... all set for your flight on sunday?
<debfx> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if someone with a better network connection could upload the rest
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: me no have upload rights
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my flight is on Monday, I'm in England until then staying in Mohandras Gandhi's old room
<shadeslayer> Riddell: an extra 'r' there :P
<shadeslayer> s/Monandras/Mohandas
<tazz> shadeslayer, who are you speaking ito ?
<shadeslayer> darn
<tazz> ja
 * shadeslayer didn't see the netsplit
<yofel> freenode is a netsplit hell and launchpad is a timeout hell - great day
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> Riddell: looks ok? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-day-461
<yofel> I'll wait before publishing until the packages actually make it into the ppa - I copied them, but got a 'delayed copy' for all of them
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> yofel: looking good
<Riddell> yofel: I don't know why delayed copying happens but it doesn't take too long, 10 minutes or so
<Riddell> yofel: let me run a test upgrade on ec2 before publishing
<yofel> sure, my tests went fine here
<DarkwingDuck> ~+1 for ading partition manager to the system settings in Natty BTW
<shadeslayer> why nearly? :P
<Riddell> always prudent to test again after copying, it's not unknown for some problem to occur in the transition between PPAs
<yofel> true, if the packages would actually start to arrive I would be happy...
<yofel> ah, akonadi made it
<shadeslayer> yeah they show up a bit late
<bambee> As simple user we can't change Milestone field  ?
<bambee> (on my own bug)
<shadeslayer> bambee: nope
<shadeslayer> bambee: i can change it :)
<yofel> needs bug supervisor rights
<shadeslayer> ^^ i haz :P
<yofel> :P
<bambee> shadeslayer: bug 728595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728595 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu) "polkit-kde-1 crashes randomly on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728595
<shadeslayer> bambee: next dev release?
<shadeslayer> er
<bambee> it should be tagged for the next beta, imho
<shadeslayer> bambee: shouldn't this be reported upstream?
<shadeslayer> bambee: you need debug symbols
<bambee> as I said on this bug, I think it should yup
<bambee> shadeslayer: I've debug symbols
<bambee> except one
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> bambee: please report upstream as well and link the 2 bugs
<bambee> one symbol is missing, and I think won't help too much (the backtrace is already understandable)
<bambee> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> #10 0x00007f4b04a36be4 in PolkitQt1::Agent::Session::~Session() () from /usr/lib/libpolkit-qt-agent-1.so.1 << doesn't tell us which line the error happens in
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> Riddell: are you going to upload kde-l10n? or how to does one even upload that?
<bambee> shadeslayer: there is one line in this destructor :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: ah .. didn't know that :P
<bambee> and basically the problem occurs because the destructor is called twice so a developer on upstream should understand the problem quickly
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> yeah .. /me is looking at it :)
<bambee> shadeslayer:  polkit-qt-1-0.99.0/agent/polkitqt1-agent-session.cpp
<Riddell> yofel: I won't be able to, needs someone with upload rights to follow this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> bambee: trunk looks fine
<Riddell> yofel: or anyone to follow it and someone with uploda rights to sign
<ScottK> Riddell: I just gave the Kubuntu report at the Release Team meeting.
<yofel> Riddell: ok, I'll figure out how to upload to the ppa at least from that
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> apachelogger knows how to do l10n uploads.
<Riddell> yofel: do you have bandwidth or do you need ec2?
<yofel> apachelogger: upload l10n :D
<yofel> Riddell: I have enough for that
<bambee> shadeslayer: bug is already reported on upstream https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265010
<ubottu> KDE bug 265010 in polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 "Application: PolicyKit1-KDE (polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1), signal: Segmentation fault" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<bambee> this is exactly the same backtrace in the same circonstances
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Riddell: If you do have a few minutes it would be lovely if you could free the n900 kernel from binary New.
<shadeslayer> bambee: i don't see it being deleted twice
<bambee> shadeslayer: the destructor is called twice so "d" is deleted twice :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: yes, but i don't see the destructor being called twice
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<bambee> the part which is confusing is the following: if you look at the backtrace the destructor calls itself o_O
<shadeslayer> lolya
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> AH
<shadeslayer> doh
<shadeslayer> bambee: what happens when you write delete d ... it goes into the destructor .... right?
<shadeslayer> one could do something like : if(!d->isNull()) : if that's supported 
<bambee> normally destructors in the classes hierarchies are called from subclasses to base classes, then the object is freed
<bambee> shadeslayer: only if d is a qpointer (or equivalent) 
<bambee> d is a Private *
<bambee> but the idea is good
<bambee> however it's a workaround since a destructor should not be called twice :)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bambee> (semantically it does not make sense)
<shadeslayer> i agree, it's a workaround
<Riddell> yofel: packages ready to sign and upload, you should have access to ec2-50-17-25-175.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-50-17-25-175.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> give debfx or someone else access to sign then upload
<shadeslayer> bambee: i figured it out
<shadeslayer> but i have no idea how to fix it
<Riddell> yofel: upgrade test went fine, good to announce on kubuntu.org, keep an eye out for users using it incase of problems
<shadeslayer> bambee: see d is a object of Private right?
<Riddell> Mamarok is usually a good spotter of problems
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry no time
 * Riddell out
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and we have : class Session::Private
<shadeslayer> doh
<shadeslayer> bambee: ^^
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<shadeslayer> bambee: so it calls ~Session() over itself 
<shadeslayer> and fails
<yofel> Riddell: ok, so get someone to sign it then dput ubuntu ... ?
<bambee> shadeslayer: no d is a object of Session
<shadeslayer> bambee: er no .. https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/polkit-qt-1/repository/revisions/master/entry/agent/polkitqt1-agent-session.h#L69
<shadeslayer> and then Session derives from Private
<bambee> oohhh right
<shadeslayer> lulz POLKIT_AGENT_I_KNOW_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE
<bambee> you mean Session delegates to Private :P
<shadeslayer> bambee: and then Session overloads ~Private()
 * bambee hides
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah i still used the old terms :P
<shadeslayer> since those are still used in India
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> that delete should probably go into ~Private() ... but i'm not 100 % sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<bambee> shadeslayer: since "d" is allocated dynamically in Session() (see constructor) so it must be freed dynamically in Session. (we should finish this discussion in pv, it's a totally off topic)
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<c2tarun> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<c2tarun> yofel: hey you remember the bug I filed for kde-packagers mailing list?
<yofel> yes?
<c2tarun> I just got a reply on that bug,  can you please take a look https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267577
<ubottu> Error: Error getting KDE bug #267577: NotPermitted
<yofel> access denied
<shadeslayer> you need to be on the access list
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what is the access list? and what is meaning of vouche? (I mean not literally) why they need someone for vouche?
<shadeslayer> vouch? vouch for what?
<yofel> ah, they need someone they know that knows you
<c2tarun> yup ^^
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: and some bugs are security issues, so sometimes only a certain set of people get access to that bug
<shadeslayer> that list of people is called a access list
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's his bug
<shadeslayer> it's usually for sysadmin problems
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> about getting put on kde-packager
<c2tarun> how can I get on that access list?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: they will talk to Riddell and get back to you
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you are already on the access list for that bug :P
<yofel> brb
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ^^ involuntary response
<c2tarun> no I mean not bug access list :) the list he is talking about in comment. 
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: are you able to view the bug?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: no
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: since i'm not on the access list of that bug :P
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: did you mention that you are packaging for kubuntu?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I mentioned that I am packaging for KDE :/ how can I add you to access list
<c2tarun> ?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: no need to add me to the access list, just say that you are packaging for Kubuntu and they will contact Riddell
 * debfx continues uploading
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok :) thanks 
<shadeslayer> go go debfx
<shadeslayer> what do i do :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: should I mention that I am on kubuntu-ninjas list? do you think this might help?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: nope, just mention that you work on kubuntu packages :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok :)
<yofel> debfx: do you need packages? Riddell prepared them
<debfx> yofel: ah, why hasn't he uploaded them?
<yofel> debfx: dunno, he told me to get you to sign them and then to get them uploaded
<yofel> give me a sec
<yofel> debfx: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-25-175.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<debfx> yofel: permission denied
<shadeslayer> is libmarblewidget10 supposed to be removed?
<yofel> debfx: try again?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I got 11 instead
<debfx> yofel: still the same
<shadeslayer> well it wants to upgrade 11
<yofel> again?
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you need help with packages?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not unless you have kubuntu-dev rights
<shadeslayer> hehe ... nope i don't have those
<shadeslayer> i should apply sometime
<debfx> yofel: yep, works now
<yofel> good, I edited the wrong file :S
<Riddell> debfx: I added you to ssh for ubuntu@ec2-50-17-25-175.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<debfx> Riddell: yep, I'm already uploading the remaining packages
<bambee> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/21766940000.jpg => mickey is also involved in kubuntu development :D ? 
<DarkwingDuck> Is LP being slow for anyone else?
<bambee> he rocks, I guess, doesn't he ? :P
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: When is it not slow?
 * bambee votes for mickey as the new kubuntu mascot 
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> i bet apachelogger will be pleased
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: plus, I'm on a sub-par internet connection at a hotel
<debfx> and now to the fun part: i18n packages
<shadeslayer> debfx: good thing you have a ec2 machine
<shadeslayer> just run the script and forget about it :P
<shadeslayer> ok time to sleep
<shadeslayer> night all
<yofel> gn
<nigelb> yofel: dude, whats the plan for your lightning talk?
<nigelb> you need 3 people for 5 minutes?
<yofel> nigelb: ask Quintasan after the session - we won't talk long (and shadeslayer is already asleep)
<nigelb> yofel: lol, I need to add you folks to the sessions so I wanted to check
<nigelb> I'll add you and Quintasan 
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> np :)
<Quintasan> I wasn't sure who would show up so I added them both
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wow, I got some listeners after all
<Quintasan> I guess the topic you thought of wasnt so bad
<markey> apachelogger: very lonely in my hotel room right now. noone to talk to. be a friend, talk to me!
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> markey: join ubuntu-classroom
<Quintasan> I will talk about daily builds of KDE
<Mamarok> markey: wanna Skype?
<markey> Mamarok: yeah
<markey> got anyone else?
<markey> just us two, we might as well phone :)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<markey> apachelogger: skype with us.
<apachelogger> markey: hai
<apachelogger> in a sec
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: l10n is documented on some wiki page actually
<markey> Mamarok: did you leave any of those little coffees here that make you awake?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: of course it wasn't bad
<yofel> apachelogger: I think I figured it out for maverick
<apachelogger> for mav there shoudl be a separate bzr branch actually
<markey> my body tells me, get to bed. my brain tells me, go to bed. but the majority of my brain (sitting in my trousers) says: stay up, go outside, chat up some women (or do the next best thing, chat up people on Skype)
<yofel> yeah, I used the mav branch
<markey> total dilemma
<apachelogger> yofel: all good then I suppose
<yofel> I just took me a while to get what the script was talking abot
<yofel> *about
<apachelogger> markey: my body brain and the fella in my pants all say go to bed :P
<apachelogger> no dilemma here
<markey> oh yeah
<apachelogger> yofel: the wiki page helps with that I guess
<markey> at any rate, going to bed at 10:30 pm feels douche bag
<markey> no go
<valorie> http://przxqgl.hybridelephant.com/?p=5046 <---- shadeslayer
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> is it porn?
<apachelogger> awwwww
<apachelogger> no porn
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> lame
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I could get some lame porn if you like
<apachelogger> markey: call on me
<markey> wtf
<markey> need a drink first
<markey> your drain me emotionally
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> cybersex?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: are teh fluffy packages in your ppa?
<apachelogger> no in the fluffy ppa
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh, then is it just a theme set?
<apachelogger> mostly
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet.
<DarkwingDuck> The wife wants to check it out now that I got her to switch to KDE from gnome
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> ++kde
 * apachelogger thinks that markey doesnt love him anymore and leaves for drugs
<ScottK> apachelogger: No amount of documentation will make l10n uploads easier for me than saying "apachelogger knows how to do it".
<apachelogger> I will not upload l10n when I am working for meego :P
<ScottK> You're working for meego?  I thought that got sold to Microsoft.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<apachelogger> to intel
<apachelogger> (again)
<apachelogger> back to the roootz
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> natty doesnt even care that I just plugged in a mass storage
<apachelogger> this release is coming along nicely for sure
 * apachelogger wonders what the point of it all is and condludes that it must be time for vacation
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-05
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<Daskreech> hi c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi Daskreech
 * Daskreech waves
 * c2tarun don't miss me too much ;) ♥
 * c2tarun is back.
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> bambee: morning
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> valorie: always glad to help out :)
<bambee> Does anyone has a netbook with an omap4 here ? I'm looking for a netbook these days (my laptop is old now), and I think a netbook ARM-based is a good idea...
<shadeslayer> bambee: agateau has one IIRC
<shadeslayer> dunno if it's OMAP based
<bambee> (I've an android phone with a cortex-A8-based it rocks seriously...)
<shadeslayer> but he has a ARM notebook
<shadeslayer> bambee: ARM notebooks are *slim*
<bambee> by netbook I mean, a slim, small, fast "laptop" which rocks with an high battery life
<valorie> shadeslayer: I hope we can get the phonon backends backported also
<valorie> but thanks again for your help
<shadeslayer> valorie: only if ScottK gives the go ahead :)
<yofel> o/
<valorie> right
<valorie> I wouldn't dare try to sneak behind ScottK's back!
<yofel> I would like to have an ARM netbook at some point - although I can live with my eeePC for now
<valorie> he might whack me with his cane
<valorie> and I'd have to defend myself with my knitting needles
<Tm_T> FYI: konq-plugins-l10n (4:4.4.0-2ubuntu3~maverick1~ppa1) can (and does) block the upgrade to 4.6.1
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-engb_4%3a4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/khtmlsettingsplugin.mo', which is also in package konq-plugins-l10n 4:4.4.0-2ubuntu3~maverick1~ppa1
<debfx> Tm_T: interesting, I guess we need to upggrade konq-plugins to 4.6.1 and add breaks/replaces to the kde-l10n-* packages
<debfx> yofel: ^
<yofel> +1
<yofel> I couldn't upload 2 translations anyway since the PPA ran out of space so I can upload new translations once launchpad gives me some space again
 * yofel looks at the konq-plugins tar again
<yofel> debfx: so just use konq-plugins 4.6.1 as it is? Since it's missing a few plugins and the docs compared to 4.4.0 - and I don't know much about konq-plugins
<debfx> yofel: which plugins are missing?
<yofel> crashes/ mediarealfolder/ sidebar/ and smbmounter/
<debfx> gnaaaaaaaaa
<debfx> I've built all kde-l10n packages only to notice that they are not in the kubuntu package set
<yofel> o.O
<debfx> so launchpad reject all the uploads
<yofel> heh
 * debfx refuses to do any kubuntu development until that package set is fixed
<yofel> well, we can look at konq-plugins then, no hurry though, as we can't upload anything to backports currently anyway
<webdevbyjoss> hey, guys. I have a problem with installing Qt application, because I can't install required qt-lib. is this a good channel to ask for help?
<c2tarun> which library is required?
<c2tarun> webdevbyjoss: ^^
<webdevbyjoss> I'm installing application that depends on "libqt4-multimedia", but there is no such package for current lib-qt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/libqt4-multimedia, what can I do in order to install my application?
<webdevbyjoss> I'm taking ab out 4.7
<webdevbyjoss> I can't downgrade to 4.6 as I have already lot of application that depends on 4.7
<webdevbyjoss> libqt4-multimedia is in beta right now and required libqtcore4 (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1) 
<webdevbyjoss> but I have a latest "libqtcore4" available from the repository
<yofel> no, that was the latest version that shipped it, from 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2:
<yofel>    - Drop multimedia package, QtMultimediaKit in QtMobility replaces it
<c2tarun> yofel: hey can you please help me with a small c++ program for Qt. I asked on #qt but that channel seems to be empty :(
<webdevbyjoss> thanks
<yofel> webdevbyjoss: so either the application package is too  old or you're running a too new Qt package for your release
<webdevbyjoss> I think the package is quite old, but its a latest available from that program, "simon_0.3.0-1ubuntu3_i386-1.deb" and it depends on libqt4-multimedia.
<webdevbyjoss> so possibly I'll contact developer of that program and discuss that with him
<yofel> c2tarun: looking, but I haven't done any qt programmin in a while so give me a bit
<webdevbyjoss> just to make everything clear - so there is no any way to install program that depends on "libqt4-multimedia" in ubuntu 10.10?
<c2tarun> yofel: no problem just take a look at http://paste.kde.org/6537/ I wrote three programs and the error with them
<yofel> c2tarun: yeah, I saw your paste in #qt
<c2tarun> yofel: so any clue :( about where I am wrong?
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: lrn2forwarddeclare classes
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: you can still do that after it works :P
<shadeslayer> and does QWindow come from QtGui?
<shadeslayer> does'nt look like it
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i don't see a class called QWindow
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://paste.kde.org/6539/
<shadeslayer> but it needs to be done that way ^^
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: got it, fixed it, it should be QWidget :/
<shadeslayer> see :P
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: so replace QWindow with QWidget in that paste there
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: done :) but still I am not getting anyoutput on executing the executive file :( I guess there is no show called anywhere.
<shadeslayer> setLayout(layout).show();  -- > better change that to : this->setLayout(layout).show();
<shadeslayer> wait a second
<shadeslayer>         np = new Notepad();
<shadeslayer> what after that ?
<shadeslayer> you haven't showed the Application
<shadeslayer> np->show() i'd say
<shadeslayer> ( You allocate the memory / instantiate it, but don't make it show up )
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: finally got an small cute window :) which function can be used to quit?
<shadeslayer> the 'x' at the top?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I want to quit by clicking the button.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> implement the quit() slot?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qpushbutton.html#public-slots
<shadeslayer> there's no Quit slot for QPushButton
<shadeslayer> again ... use QtCreator to fix0r your code
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I did first but if I dont declare Notepad::quit() than I am getting an error. I'll use QtCreator after getting little bit aquainted with Qt :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: er what?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: this error moc_notepad.cpp:(.text+0x5f): undefined reference to `Notepad::quit()'
<shadeslayer> that's because you didn't include the moc
<shadeslayer> and add #ifndef and #define for your header
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I included it first, let me do it again.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: did you go through the Qt examples given in the docs?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I was at 2nd example of tutorial when faced this problem
<shadeslayer> hm ..
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: you mean header file this way? http://pastebin.com/N0d69wu1
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: #ifndef NOTEPAD_H
<shadeslayer> same thing for #define
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: will you believe I saw same convention in a example and thought it as a mispring ;(
<yofel> c2tarun: IMHO you should also read a tutorial on best practices in c++ (like the include protection shadeslayer is just talking about)
<shadeslayer> aye
<c2tarun> yofel: sure I'll go for that too.
<shadeslayer> and moc
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what is moc?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/moc.html
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<bambee> c2tarun: paste the cpp too please
<bambee> well so the cpp should contain the constructor and Notepad::quit() implemented :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's neon doing?  would it be an interesting idea to announce it at conf.kde.in ?
<Riddell> so publishing on dot at the same time as your talk
<Riddell> making your talk the big launch
<ScottK> debfx: If you have a moment, I'd appreciate a hand with the kde-look/apps watch file you helped me out with a while ago.  kbackup just did a new upstream release and the watch file doesn't work anymore.
<ScottK> no matching hrefs for watch line
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, bambee, c2tarun: WTH are ye talking about?
<apachelogger> connect(mePushButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), meActualWindow, SLOT(close());
<apachelogger> which will close the widget (if used as window)
<bambee> apachelogger: I try to understand the discussion, but I arrived too late
<apachelogger> if it was the last window of the app and the quitonclose attribute is set it will also quit the application
<apachelogger> should that not be the case then you can still force quitting
<apachelogger> connect(mePushButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), qApp, SLOT(quit()));
<c2tarun> apachelogger: need a good qt tutorial :( Nokia one is not conceptually good, can you suggest me some.
<apachelogger> it ought to be noted that qApp is a macro thingy of QApplication, should one not be able to use it for whatever reason there might be there... there is also QCoreApplication::instance()
<apachelogger> c2tarun: what is not good about the qt examples?
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/tutorials-widgets-toplevel.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I mention that your browser becomes more unusable from time to time that I have to use it?
<apachelogger> is it bitrotting or something?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what version are we talking about?
<apachelogger> whatever is in natty
<shadeslayer> ah
<ScottK> Some bitrot and some versions don't?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait for the next release
<shadeslayer> loads of bugs fixed actually
<ScottK> So he should switch to a different browser for now?
<apachelogger> ...meego actually has a working browser...
<shadeslayer> or compile rekonq from trunk for just some time
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's that much better should we have a trunk snapshot in Natty?
<shadeslayer> yep ... 
<debfx> ScottK: yeah the download location has changed
<debfx> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/6545/
<shadeslayer> wan't me to prepare it?
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm not promising to sponsor it.
<shadeslayer> well i was going to put it into a PPA for apachelogger :P
<ScottK> debfx: Works great.  Thanks again.
<debfx> ScottK: you're welcome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we have a new alpha to package no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was a new release 0.6.85 but there were some 0 day bugs fixed later on
<Riddell> ok, go with git then
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ppa:rohangarg/kde-extra << test from there
<shadeslayer> it's still building atm
<apachelogger> sounds like I cannot test :P
<shadeslayer> what .. :P
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<apachelogger> natty does not start on ze tablet
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> yeah .. lp needs 30 mins to start it's magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what
 * apachelogger needs to get n900 integration upl0adered
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: booting a chroot?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a what now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. i was planning to boot a maverick chroot off android
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so neon announce at conf.kde.in?  yay or nay?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ask yofel :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-mobile-integration-n900 or kubuntu-mobile-n900-integration?
<shadeslayer> he is working on kwin issues
<Riddell> yofel: yay or nay?  cause he's going to talk about it regardless
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src$ dget shadeslayer: 
<apachelogger> that did not work
<apachelogger> I wonder why
<shadeslayer> haha 
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that latter.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon/img0.html
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok
<bambee> shadeslayer: nice :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<Riddell> oh, your slides, lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my not-so-finished presentation
<bambee> (graphically I mean)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know where sheytan's banner for neon is?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> well it's probably up on imgur
 * shadeslayer checks logs
<apachelogger> Description: yada yada
<apachelogger>  blah blah
<apachelogger> would that get through new queue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/L3N3i.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are missing a billion slides
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> add a butterfly
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> and a picture of mickey
<apachelogger> "everyday"?
<apachelogger> should that not be like two words or something or nothing?
<shadeslayer> where's that word?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> in the logo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: add a "conf.kde.in exclusive: announcing the all new project neon!"
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it should
<shadeslayer> good point
<Riddell> who is good with krita?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yer logo is flawed, you are well gonna get beatins' for that :P
<Riddell> sheytan's logo to be fair :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i didn't make it
<Riddell> sheytan: can you do that Project Neon banner with "every day" as two words?
<shadeslayer> right now .. i'm trying to fix slide 4
<apachelogger> sheytan: you are well gonna get beatins' or something or nothing
<apachelogger> sheytan: add a picture of a puppy dog
<apachelogger> those always work
<apachelogger> unless you want to go zen on side 4, then add a picture of a mountain river, a slow one
<apachelogger> unless you want to go zOMG on slide 4, then  add a picture of a mountain river, one that will eat puppy dogs if they fall in
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<ScottK> We already had Riddell canoeing down a mountain river, so I think rivers have been done.
<Riddell> can't have too much of rivers
<apachelogger> never underestimate the power of a river pic in a presentation
<apachelogger> esp if you have something meaningful to say
<Riddell> add a pretty canoing in florida photo, that's relevant and zen
<apachelogger> true
<shadeslayer> ah yes.. the one with jussi in it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> if you do not have any meaningful to say, use a kitty though
<apachelogger> you really want people to think about the kitty rather than what you are saying
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon/img3.html
<shadeslayer> fix0red
 * apachelogger wonders why natty refuses to build and concludes that this world needs more kernelz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so much text :S
<apachelogger> could you not add a picture of a river and just the word "awesome"
<apachelogger> then go on about how it is awesome, and make sure to include the word awesome in every point you are making
<apachelogger> then again awesome might not work as there is no amercian audience
<apachelogger> nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to focus on easy to install first :P
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> make it 5 slides
<apachelogger> each with a related pic
<shadeslayer> and gnome asia is getting so many sponsors ... don't know how many conf.kde.in has :(
<ScottK> That or 50 slides with one word on each.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have to speak for 45 minutes
<apachelogger> you could do a speed iteration
<apachelogger> one word per slide
<apachelogger> building key words of sentences together
<shadeslayer> or i could do pictures with subliminal messages
<apachelogger> you say sentence, quickly iterate over slides as to support your arguments
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 40 of that is you trying to get your laptop to work, so you don't need a lot of content.
<apachelogger> a dude in my management course likes to do that ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: haha :D
<apachelogger> just that he did not get the point and tried to apply the scheme to an half an hour talk
<shadeslayer> i hope not
<apachelogger> most mind warping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I remember your laptop not working appropriately @ uds
<apachelogger> maybe, just as a precaution you should install a legacy os and use that
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> maverick > natty
<shadeslayer> i already am on maverick
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you used mav back then, no? :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> or tried to use it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it works perfectly with my second monitor
<shadeslayer> the setup there was weird
<apachelogger> I do not think the projector will care about yoru second monitor though :P
<ScottK> He might do better with a laptop he was capable of lifting.
<apachelogger> a tablet
<shadeslayer> hahah ... yeah this one is *heavy*
<apachelogger> you could have like only pictures
<apachelogger> and hold the tablet in the one hand
<shadeslayer> or just my phone
<apachelogger> with the otherhand you slide through them pictures
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also a very good idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just need to write something that connects to the projector and output's video over USB
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh right, you have a shitty phone
<apachelogger> I keep forgetting
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's faster than the N900
<apachelogger> keep telling that to yourself
<apachelogger> I just came to reexperience how much performance android eats
<apachelogger> just doing nothing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried out rekonq yet?
<yofel> Riddell: I would announce it - we do still have issues, but it'll work ok for most people I hope. And all of that is on the known issues page
<markey> args
<markey> Flash is totally borked with latest Kubuntu updates. the sound is playing in a loop
<shadeslayer> markey: 64 bit?
<markey> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> markey: tried out the beta release?
<markey> yeah I'm using the beta PPA
<shadeslayer> ah
<markey> if you mean that
<markey> KDE 4.6.1 and all that
<markey> it worked fine before the latest upgrade 
<shadeslayer> well .. i just put the so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
 * shadeslayer hasn't upgraded yetr
<markey> I use Chromium, btw
<shadeslayer> *yet
<shadeslayer> well works fine in chromium here
<markey> hmm
<shadeslayer> markey: nightly build?
<markey> yes
<markey> shadeslayer: try it after the upgrade...
<shadeslayer> will leave it to upgrade the whole night
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the command to test rekonq?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rohangarg/kde-extra; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look facebook
<markey> shadeslayer: somehow it works again now, after restarting Chromium :)
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> markey: oh great :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: HOW
<apachelogger> supremacy
<apachelogger> though, FWIW input is not yet fully functional
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does wifi and stuff work?
<shadeslayer> can you browse the web et all
<apachelogger> wifi is of rather little concern as long as usb works :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> actually, I do not even think wifi works on the n900 currently
<apachelogger> though I could not possibly know as they have broken all of kde on natty anyway
<apachelogger> what is clear though is that I will need an own kernel
<apachelogger> stock omap3 does not have half the shit I need
<shadeslayer> ouch
<apachelogger> and the angstrom kernel deployed with their developer firmware is cut
<apachelogger> like really badly
<apachelogger> you do not even have access to /proc/bus/pci
<apachelogger> was it cool though, touchpad works awesome with evdev (well except that it does not realize an actual touch event as click
<apachelogger> might be a mis config on my part though
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> I thought I started the omap3 ubuntu kernel yet uname says it is the angstrom
<apachelogger> very odd
<apachelogger> oh, I think I know why
 * apachelogger needs to start a wiki page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon/img4.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does rekonq crash less and work more now?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did never say it crashed
<apachelogger> it was just unusable
<apachelogger> still unusable
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> what's the problem?
<apachelogger> slow
<shadeslayer> slow in loading pages?
<apachelogger> on everything
<shadeslayer> or slow in starting up
<apachelogger> unusable tabbing when tabs exceed space (which is easily the case on netbook)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> who cares about starting up
<apachelogger> I start a browser once a day (given it does not crash)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happens if the tab's exceed the amount of space?
<bambee> good new: In few days, I will help you on kubuntu ARM (I will acquire a toshiba ac100)
<shadeslayer> ( the arrows up top are quite small, yes )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I reported bugs about that
<shadeslayer> oh goody
<apachelogger> IIRC upstream could not have cared less
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: best way to get them solved
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I reported them half a year ago
<apachelogger> tabbing is broken since forever
 * shadeslayer checks
<apachelogger> the best way to get them solved is use a browser who actually cares about that use case possibly
 * apachelogger conducts probing and poking on the stupid angstrom kernel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we have a Pin tab feature landing in the next release, so that would help alot in netbook scenarios
<shadeslayer> didn't make it this time because it was past feature freeze i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Graphics driver: fglrx << oh my oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your bug was targeted for the 0.8 release 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I like slide 4 btw
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: added more of them about a minute ago
<shadeslayer> there are 9 now
<shadeslayer> need polishing tho
<apachelogger> I do not like the ones before and the ones after slide 4 though
<apachelogger> just use slide 4
<shadeslayer> haha :D
 * apachelogger notes that rekonq forgets cookies or somesuch stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: er ... steps to reproduce?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go to gmail, login, tick stay logged in box, restart machine or somesuch crap, see how you have to login again
<apachelogger> same for facebook and everything else on this planet
<apachelogger> possibly even intarstellar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it work with konqueror?
<shadeslayer> because i think kcookiejar cleans out cookies after a restart or sth
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> also kcoockiejar definitely does not eat peristant cookies
<apachelogger> that would be silly
<shadeslayer> ok will test in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> and the tab bar is acting up :<
<shadeslayer> probably because i'm using raster
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: comments on the slides?
<apachelogger> cant find it tabs are broken
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you did not yet do anything about focus stealing btw
<apachelogger> when I click a link in quassel0rd rekonq *must* steal focus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok how do i fix that?
<shadeslayer> and that is one bug i'd like to fix too
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> probably you have to ask kwindowmanagement to give you focus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also something that you can easily do in rekonq ... the new tab must become active tab
<shadeslayer> er.. that's how it works here
<shadeslayer> or do you mean right click on link -> Open in tab
<shadeslayer> and then it switches to new tab
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> I click on link in quassel0rd -> new tab must get focus
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok i'll fix focus stealing bugs tonight
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kwinsystem::windowchanged sounds promising
<apachelogger> though that probably only makes rekonq blink
<apachelogger> for a netbook use case we migt need a kwin profile to allow focus stealing which might then not only make it blink but also raise
<apachelogger> mwhoops
<apachelogger> that is a signal
<apachelogger> ::uniminimizeWindow()
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> ::activeWindow()
<apachelogger> Requests that window win is activated.
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> ::demandAttention()
<apachelogger> ::raiseWindow
<apachelogger> holy french fries, I have no idea which one to use when ^^
<shadeslayer> raiseWindow i'd say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly mr konqueror has support for this, whatever it uses should be fine for rekonq
<apachelogger> This call is only for pagers and similar tools that represent direct user actions. Applications should not use it, they should keep using QWidget::raise() or XRaiseWindow() if necessary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: raise is no go :P
<apachelogger> qwidget::raise might actually do the job
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> grep konq
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> QEvent::FocusIn
<shadeslayer> nah
 * apachelogger wonders whether zimage is equal to vmlinuz
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-5-generic: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 2.6.38-5-generic (buildd@vernad, RO-rootFS, root_dev 0x801, swap_dev 0x4, Normal VGA
<apachelogger> looks like it
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> then I wonder why my mobile image booted the angstrom kernel and not ours seeing as I symlinked zImage to my vmlinuz
<apachelogger> silly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I like best about andriod is how mounting a partition over usb makes it unavilable to android
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you *like* that?
<shadeslayer> i hate it
<shadeslayer> what i like best is ... everything works the way it's supposed to be
<shadeslayer> except for the Java bits
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol, well spoken
<apachelogger> though I must say they also have fishy kernels 
<apachelogger> (most of the time)
<shadeslayer> oh yes ... definitely ...
 * apachelogger has found the input devices for the 3 keys he has
<apachelogger> also apparently the touchscreen is identifying as win7 usb touch something
<apachelogger> very confusing ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and they require super user priviliges for some normal stuff
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm going to get myself one of these http://www.noteslate.com/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO the lees priviliges the better
<apachelogger> *les
<apachelogger> s
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> thing is they do not do it properly
<apachelogger> and if you do not do it properly you might as well just leave it
<apachelogger> as it will be incredibly easy to work around anyway
<shadeslayer> look at the noteslate
<shadeslayer> i mean .... just look at it :D
<apachelogger> I forgot about it
<apachelogger> you see
<shadeslayer> no need to carry a notebook ... eva
<apachelogger> rekonq did not raise and the tab did not get focus either
 * apachelogger does not see no nothing
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that looks very nice
<apachelogger> also it could work with X ^^
<shadeslayer> no it won't 
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> why not
<apachelogger> x is awesome
<shadeslayer> X takes up too much memory
<apachelogger> I hope wayland never comes around
<shadeslayer> you confuse awesome with tons of memory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does not need to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can keep your 20 year old piece of code
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how much mem does that bugger have?
 * shadeslayer want's new stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is the point exactly
<apachelogger> 20 years ago machines were shit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not alot seeing how it's supposed to just display 1 bit colors
<apachelogger> hence you could easily reduce X to what it was 20 years ago and it would use like less than a mb
<shadeslayer> no specs
<apachelogger> (well without drivers, obviously drivers are fat beasts)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the firmware will be open source
<shadeslayer> so i guess it's doable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it will already have a HTML browser and music player
<apachelogger> the fact that it only does black or white does not say anything about mem really
<shadeslayer> why do you want X ontop of it?
<apachelogger> X must go everywhere
<apachelogger> so that wayland stays out of sight
<apachelogger> I like how meego has a mouse cursor on their tablets
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seeing how it does only black and white, it probably doesn't have much
<shadeslayer> what :O
<apachelogger> it is totally shitty
<apachelogger> and totally necessary
<shadeslayer> really? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fxmzn/what_is_your_funniest_made_up_fact_that_someone/c1je2qa
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> well, I would not know of a way to get rid of the coursor while having a input device
<apachelogger> probably a design decision made 20 years ago
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually isn it it more like 30 these days?
<apachelogger> time flies by so quickly
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I AM STILL RUNNING THE WRONG KERNEL
<apachelogger> wtf
 * apachelogger must be doing something wrong
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> I really do not get it
<apachelogger> either the firmware overrides /boot completely or I am too stupid
<apachelogger> that at least explains why natty did not want to load despite me throwing in our n900 kernel which should at least start theboard
<apachelogger> natty system wouldnt want to start with meego kernel either
<apachelogger> BUT WHY
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> there seems to be a menu well hidden :S
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> much better
<apachelogger> it is karp0tt
<apachelogger> lovely
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> very interesting
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i close Dr.Konqi after reporting a crash
<shadeslayer> and i click on "take me to the bug report's webpage"
<shadeslayer> and rekonq gains focus
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> did you have another app focused at the time?
<shadeslayer> the bug reporter
<apachelogger> I thought you closed it
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's a link at the end, i clicked on that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> kwin focus stealing prevention is a mystery to me
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> it still does not boot :(
<apachelogger> option a) kernel image is shit
<apachelogger> option b) initrd is shit
<apachelogger> option c) apachelogger is a stupid developer
<apachelogger> I go with c)
<apachelogger> I was not supposed to be developer anyway
<apachelogger> that all was just one great accident
<apachelogger> or is it big accident
<apachelogger> actually I am drunk I must admit
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> still no boot
 * apachelogger builds a maverick minimal image with stock kernel
<DarkwingDuck> having fun apachelogger?
<apachelogger> no
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<apachelogger> I shall go on vacation soon
<DarkwingDuck> What's messing up?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh nice.
<apachelogger> all this broken open source stuff makes me wanna kill people
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... What's broken today?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: apachelogger is broken today
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: +1
<apachelogger> whut
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger cannot fix
<apachelogger> I do not have apachelogger.h with me
<apachelogger> actually everything is broken
<apachelogger> if you apply insane apachelogger standards
<DarkwingDuck> Well, Yeah... just re-write it in PERL and you're good to go.
<DarkwingDuck> This way if it breaks you can blame the language
<apachelogger> makes me wanna open up a company to make money out of fixing shit so that it shall be valuable to businesses and robots
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yeah
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> we had a nice discussion about this the other day in class
<shadeslayer> uh..
<DarkwingDuck> Oh?
<apachelogger> with teh essential conclusion that the language is not to blame but developers being incompotent
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> as every major language is turing complete they are all capable of the exactly the same things
<DarkwingDuck> ehhhhhhhh.... I don't know. PERL in itself is rough.
<apachelogger> whether the developer makes them do the right things is however the part of the equation that is mostly unkown
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do brainfuck
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> that is rough
<DarkwingDuck> But, I would 99% agree
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: LOL Aye, that is rough.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm dedicating myself to graphics, docs and learning Python.
<apachelogger> actually you could just as well do it on a turing machine
<DarkwingDuck> erm... ignore that part about raphics.
<apachelogger> would not be much more work than brainfuck really
<DarkwingDuck> *graphics
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: python? really?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: learning python?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: aye
<apachelogger> do you want to fly from drugs or smthing or nothing?
<DarkwingDuck> It's quick and I can port it anywhere.
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> you can port C anywhere
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, I have a python teacher
<DarkwingDuck> I don't have a C/C++/C# teacher
<apachelogger> python you can port to any subset of C with python being mostly written in C
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was actually looking at learning System C
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: get a book :P
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you don't need a teacher
<apachelogger> C only got like 5 concepts
<shadeslayer> aye 
<DarkwingDuck> Aye?
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<apachelogger> ptrs, datatypes, signatures, functions, memory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any I forgot?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: just make obnoxiously long variable name's and you are done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> see, I just summed up C in 5 words
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe I'll just stick to Docs. I just realized if I learn C++ I'll be another apachelogger minion
 * apachelogger is pretty extraordinary
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: so you're saying being a minion is bad? :O
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yeah and with python you'd become a Riddell minion
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmmm....
<apachelogger> outlook is not so good
<apachelogger> was that a pun?
<apachelogger> possibly it was
<shadeslayer> i wonder whose minion i am ... since i'm using emacs and learning C++
<DarkwingDuck> Harold or Jr minion...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are the dirty minion who will grow up to become darth vader
<DarkwingDuck> Or, I can finish learning packaging and be a ScottK minion
<apachelogger> obviously you have fallen for the dark side of the force
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: so much to choose from 
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * shadeslayer likes the Dark Side
<apachelogger> you could also continue doing docs and become your own master
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, I'll just stick with Docs and have my own minions. :P:P
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> exactly
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you could also become marketer and become a minion of mine in that domain :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<apachelogger> my talents are wasted on stupid development really
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I'll be pushing Kubuntu community and I'm going to start more work on the website too
<apachelogger> perfect, you shall be minion and drag me out of this stupid boring development stuff
<DarkwingDuck> I have another meeting with Jono coming up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i call slots from a ctor without a connect? like this->setFocus();
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> intersting question
<apachelogger> do you want the long answer?
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you know about moc
<apachelogger> the metaobjectcompiler
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> some of it...
<apachelogger> see... the reason you have to declare signals with a datatype in the header...
<apachelogger> they are actually functions
<apachelogger> as C++ does not know about all the signals and slots shit
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> only the QMetaObject puts that stuff ontop of the actual C++ class
<shadeslayer> and then Qt handles them via moc
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> so they are still c++ functions, callable as such
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> so a slot is no different than any other functions
<apachelogger> and technically a signal is not either
<tsimpson> the "emit" keyword is simply a #define emit
<apachelogger> except that it probably has no implementation
<tsimpson> you just call the method
<apachelogger> so foo->mySignal() will probably fail to compile ;)
<tsimpson> all signals are just protected methods, defined in the moc
<apachelogger> but there is nothing that actually prevents you from implementing a signal
<shadeslayer> right
<tsimpson> you'll get link errors if you do define a signal though
<shadeslayer> interesting that ^^
 * apachelogger never tried that
<apachelogger> actually I struggle to find a use case for doing that ^^
<apachelogger> just thinking about it now
<tsimpson> moc actually defines the methods, that's the moc_blah.cpp or blah.moc files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: question answered?
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<tsimpson> so you get double symbols
<apachelogger> makes sense
<tsimpson> as far as C++ is concerned, signals are just protected methods of a class (so sub-classes can emit signals from the parent)
<bambee> apachelogger: Qt just makes object introspection for slots and signals right ?
<bambee> (I mean, introspection using extra informations generated by moc)
<apachelogger> that question is a bit confusing really
<tsimpson> moc makes signals, slots and properties work
<apachelogger> bambee: QObject does that, obviously Qt at large does more ;)
<apachelogger> doubtlessly the most important feature of Qt though
<bambee> mhhh
<tsimpson> it's part of the reason no one uses gtkmm, it uses boost-signals, which is just ugly compared to Qt
<bambee> unfortunately Qt does not make coffee :'(
<bambee> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  KWindowSystem::demandAttention(mainWindow()->winId(), true);
<shadeslayer> i think that's the best
<yofel> get your coffee machine a sane processor and network card and you can probably get it to make coffee using Qt
<shadeslayer> lol 
<bambee> yofel: lol
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> yofel: there was a blog post somewhere about a realllllllllllllllly emedded thing with Qt port ;)
<apachelogger> memory constraints are probably more a problem than shitty cpu
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> where does Dr. Konqi reside btw?
<yofel> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi
<shadeslayer> the source code :P
<apachelogger> in your memory :P
<shadeslayer> kdelibs i guess
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wish
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: runtime is more like it
<yofel> it is runtime
<shadeslayer> oh darn
<shadeslayer> i don't have that checked out
<apachelogger> phonon-kde also lives in runtime
<apachelogger> also it has shitty code from what I have seen
 * apachelogger breaks his tablet a bit more
<shadeslayer> poor tablet
<shadeslayer> it's probably wondering where the hell it is
<apachelogger> probably not, because if it had any sort of a.i. it would be booting and stuff as otherwise it is clear that it is of no value and might get flushed down the toilet or something or nothing
 * apachelogger looks for more booZe
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just send it to me
<shadeslayer> i'll take care of it
<shadeslayer> :P
<DarkwingDuck> I got one of the Ubuntu wiki guys asking me if we need help building up the Kubuntu wiki :D
<apparle> guys, my desktop is old(4years) I'm thinking of adding a new graphic card to it. Is it worth?
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: we can haz new wiki theme! \o/
<shadeslayer> apparle: #kubuntu please
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: I'm already working on a new theme
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: why isn't it up!!!
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: because I'm not quite done
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would it be possible to hook up neon with some of those arm builders?
<yofel> more like: is there *some* kind of ETA until PPAs build for armel?
<yofel> we'll get into space trouble then though ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: there was talk of having some publick arm builders
<shadeslayer> don't know what's the status
<yofel> well, there are 2 currently on the builders page - doing nothing
<shadeslayer> yofel: there are 13 ARM builders from what i can see
<yofel> shadeslayer: distribution builders - yes
<shadeslayer> zkriesse: this is our not so sekret hideout
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_: you realize you have a class A ip address
<shadeslayer> 1.23.171.248
<c2tarun_> yup :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_: what ISP?
<yofel> first time for me seeing an 1. address ^^
<c2tarun_> tikona :/ I am damn sure you never heard the name...
<c2tarun_> its local ISP here in my area :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah.. i've also seen it for the first time
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_:  as a matter of fact i have
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_: you see i live in Gurgaon ;)
<c2tarun_> shadeslayer: you have tikona connection :) so I am not the only one suffering ;)
<yofel> when were we supposed to run out of IPs again? september?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_: nope ... i have a Airtel connection
<shadeslayer> yofel: wasn't there a page once that counted IP Address
<yofel> there are a few - the first counters reached 0 in february
<shadeslayer> in fact there's even a IPv6 day
<c2tarun_> shadeslayer: oh... :) airtel is best 
<shadeslayer> no it isn't
<shadeslayer> c2tarun_: seen the latest Fair Usage Policy
<c2tarun_> shadeslayer: nope, what is it?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: your speed comes down to 128 kbps after 10 GB's
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: do you know that 128kbps is four times of the speed which I get :/ its awful :(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Airtel is better then :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: and Airtel gives uninterrupted connection as well :) when I'll go for my job in mumbai I'll get Airtel there ;)
<apparle> c2tarun: where are you from
<shadeslayer> :D
<c2tarun> apparle: right now I am in delhi. you?
<apparle> c2tarun: Pune, tikona is not so local and agreed it is hopeless
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I want to do some coding stuff for KDE, I was looking for some easy already fixed bug, to look into it but failed to find one :( can you please help
<c2tarun> apparle: but still its cheap :) and suites my pocket money.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ new minion for you
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: any particular component you are interested in?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: not sure. can you suggest any?
<yofel> implement a log viewer for Quassel
<c2tarun> !Quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Quassel
<yofel> that's more than just a bit hard though
<yofel> c2tarun: that's our default IRC client (what do you use btw.?)
<c2tarun> yofel: I use konversation, (it reminds me of xchat :))
<yofel> ah
 * yofel keeps xchat as backup and for DCC stuff
 * apachelogger keeps pr0n for enjoyment
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please suggest anything bit easier, as I never done it before. Is it possible for me to join any running project and see there coding?
<yofel> probably, any apps you're frequently using? there are junior jobs with 'easy' bugs too for KDE I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: probelm with current builder is that they are native and not emulated thus canonical does not like unaffiliated people using them
<c2tarun> yofel: well I mostly use, konsole, yakuake, konversation, bangarang, vlc, few widgets like gmail plasmoid. thats it.
<apachelogger> what do you not want to hear from a flasher app?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> initrd and vmlinuz too big
<apachelogger> most horrifying\
<c2tarun> how can I download the source code of any KDE application and add start it as a project in Qt Creator?
<yofel> if you just want a quick look at the source you can use apt-get source - if you want to develop for upstream you'll have to checkout from KDE SVN/GIT
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: see projects.kde.org
<yofel> hm, right, see there
<apparle> c2tarun: you could start here http://techbase.kde.org/Development see the tutorials
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<yofel> heh, nice git Icon error ^^
<yofel> c2tarun: if you need to test KDE trunk and don't want to build it completely yourself use neon ;)
<c2tarun> yofel: what is neon?
<c2tarun> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<yofel> hm... that needs an update...
<apachelogger> apachelogger: feel highlighted
<apachelogger> apachelogger: ack
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> kubuntu tabletty stuff has to wait until I am home again
<yofel> c2tarun: same daily builds - but now in #project-neon and on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
 * apachelogger needs to build himself a kernel
 * apachelogger boots le android
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks for the links guys :) I'll read them.
<apachelogger> it takes ages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay i've fix0red the tab stealing focus
<shadeslayer> but i can't figure out what the old code did :P
<shadeslayer> LOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's a config option to change that behavior
<shadeslayer> bambee: ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/mDn0N.png
<apachelogger> markey: I get only whitenoise from you
<apachelogger> it is getting worse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: config options ftw
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> now to make rekonq steal focus from other apps
<apachelogger> they suck
<shadeslayer> it was fun to read all the code tho
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> you guys are having a skype call?
<nixternal> anyone have broadcom 4311 wifi working on natty? this is driving me nuts, and i don't know if it is natty or my wifi card is borked. i installed the drivers though jockey, but i can't enable my darn wifi
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> nixternal: iirc they were planning on getting the BCM drivers in natty
<shadeslayer> the one in kernel trunk
<shadeslayer> don't know if they were successful 
<nixternal> this is my old laptop, so i am wondering if i have to use b43-fwcutter with some legacy crap, but in the past i never had to do that
<claydoh> had problems with a 4312 (I think), but I replaced it with an intel 'n' card off ebay. 
<claydoh> hmm I have a 4318 pc card in my almost dead laptop, i think I have natty on it
<claydoh> I do remember b43-fwcutter not working, but this was pre alpha2 niirc
<claydoh> nixternal: may havve to download the files manually  and run fwcutter
<claydoh> me, I spent the 12 bux for a new card as I be lazy, plus wanted g support
<claydoh> well, different minipci card,  it was used
<claydoh> I can't remember if i tried extracting the firmware manually or not myself
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe they are doing something with the broadcom stuff, because now my wifi button will check/uncheck network mangler, but it doesn't light up, nor does it show anything in dmesg. but it is at least doing something now
<claydoh> nixternal: no, i think there was a conflict with the STA driver and the b43
<claydoh> i think
<nixternal> ahh, WiFi now {enabled|disabled} by radio killswitch
<claydoh> cool
<nixternal> it wasn't doing the 10 minutes ago. i just did an update and rebooted
<nixternal> still no light though. i like the light, it is a pretty bright blooooooo one :)
<nixternal> its getting close to doing something though, still nothing with iwconfig
<claydoh> one thin that bugged me was a change that causes the wifi light on my dell to flash with activity
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> claydoh: i have that
<shadeslayer> and i like it
<shadeslayer> :P
<claydoh> shadeslayer: there is a setting to fix, but I decided I actually like the flashing
<nixternal> yeah, my dell does that as well
<nixternal> has done that for ages though, since at least 2008
<shadeslayer> yep me too
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i need to get a new laptop
<claydoh> mine didn't at first
<claydoh> but i haven't had this one too long
<claydoh> oh thats  why - I upgraded the broadcom wireless to intel, hence the flashing
<claydoh> I don't ever see whayI would ever buy a new laptop, this used one is rather nice
<nixternal> heh, i totally purged the broadcom drivers, and the button still does that. gotta reboot first i guess
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> now iwconfig shows stuff...i just purged the damn drivers
<claydoh> purgrd the b43? i think then maybe the card uses the sta drivers in natty now
<nixternal> purged the sta drivers
<claydoh> too messy
<claydoh> ahh
<claydoh> the only info I found when I was fighting was to blacklist the b43 stuff, but it didn't work for me
<nixternal> yeah, all of that gets blacklisted automatically
<nixternal> i just think it is kernel stuff they are working on in natty
<nixternal> i think we can disable the notification about 'software upgrade notifications are available'. that is annoying, plus can someone come up with a better icon other than that lightbulb?
<apachelogger> ack ack
<shadeslayer> ok i'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> before i do something stoopid
<yofel> gn
<shadeslayer> night
<apachelogger> who is up for the skype?
<apachelogger> yofel: ?
<yofel> nope
<sheytan> yofel Riddell shadeslayer http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/7760/neongc.png
<sheytan> sorry guys, was afk
<Riddell> sheytan: awesomeness, thanks :)
<sheytan> Riddell welcome ;)
<tazz> sheytan,it re-directs to http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<tazz> o.O
<sheytan> tazz works for me (TM) :D
<tazz> lol
<yofel> thanks sheytan
<yofel> Riddell: about bug 729653 - can we use the konq-plugins 4.6.1 tar? It's missing the doc/ dir as well as 4 plugins compared to 4.4.0, or should I find a way to rip the konq-plugins translations out of the SC 4.6.1 tranlations?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729653 in Kubuntu PPA "KDE 4.6.1 upgrade fails: Language (kde-l10n-engb) file overwrite error" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729653
<Riddell> yofel: upstream's mess is that one
<Riddell> yofel: I think can use the konq-plugins 4.6.1 tar, I think missing plugins means they didn't work
<Riddell> but it's hard to be certain
<Riddell> and I think upstream want to keep konq-plugins translations in kde-l10n.  4.6.1 is out so they don't really have a choice for now.  so I guess a replaces: is needed
<Riddell> (for the PPA anyway, the .po issue doesn't matter in natty)
<yofel> I have the replaces done for the translations, just need to run the script. I just wasn't sure if konq-plugins 4.6.1 is usable in it's state
<yofel> I'll prepare a package in ninjas
<Riddell> yofel: check with dfaure to be sure, I think he did the 4.6 porting
<yofel> where do I find him?
<Riddell> "dfaure" but he's not online, probably away for the weekend 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-06
<zkriesse> Allo gent's/girls
<jjesse-vm> allo
<zkriesse> Oi, it's Jjesse!
<zkriesse> How ya been man
<jjesse-vm> good how are you?
<zkriesse> Oh decent
<jjesse-vm> good to hear that
<zkriesse> Trying to get over this damn cold I have
<jjesse-vm> coolio
<jjesse-vm> getting ready for bed
<zkriesse> K later then
<zkriesse> Enjoy sleep
<Daskreech> jjesse-vm: Hi 
<Daskreech> Doh!
<Daskreech> Missed hin :)
<Daskreech> Him
<zkriesse> :d
<zkriesse> Lols
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me what is project-neon exactly?
<valorie> c2tarun: it is a way to easily install trunk
<valorie> and be able to switch back and forth
<valorie> you might read shadeslayer's slides he posted earlier
<c2tarun> valorie: where can I get them
<c2tarun> ?
<valorie> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon
<valorie> or http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon/Kubuntu_Project_Neon.html
<c2tarun> valorie: thanks :)
<valorie> :-)
<c2tarun> valorie: my net is working very slow :( is that any way I download shadeslayer's slides and view them ofline?
<valorie> sure, wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Project%20Neon
<valorie> <3 wget
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cannot reproduce your bug about cookies
<shadeslayer> i shut down the laptop last night and when i open gmail/facebook today, it directly gets me to my mail/feed
<ulysses> I added the Neon PPA to Natty, but I can't install meta-project-neon, the package cannot be found
<yofel> ulysses: it's project-neon-base or -all, meta is the source package name
<ulysses> yofel: thanks, I see meta-project-neon on the Launchpad page
<yofel> which one?
<yofel> ah, the ppa page? that shows source package names, you need to expand the package details to list binary package names
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and yet it is there :P
<apachelogger> if you tell me how to debug it I shall gladly do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping ping ping ping ping
<apachelogger> debian/not-installed:usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlite3.so # TODO get kubuntu mobile using sqlite
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> not-installed
<apachelogger> love it
<bambee> apachelogger: what about your tablet ? :)
<bambee> (I acquired a tablet recently right ?)
<bambee> s/i/you/
<kubotu_> bambee meant: "(I acquyoured a tablet recently right ?)"
 * apachelogger just broke wifi
 * bambee executes kubotu_->setProperty("quiet", QVariant(true));
<yofel> just be happy that kubotu_ stopped talking nonsense
<apachelogger> we can change that
<apachelogger> bambee: not really kubotu_'s fault that you don't use the right commands :P
<apachelogger> kubotu_: restart
<bambee> apachelogger: arrfff :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I forgot 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didnt you see the rendering issues with gmail are fixed or something?
<apachelogger> in rekonq
<apachelogger> also gmail is so incredibly slow I can start scrolling before going to bed and maybe it is finished by the time I get up
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> it always pops up a download dialog for safari.jsp
<apachelogger> no clue why
<apachelogger> I go somewhere
<apachelogger> save as pops up
<shadeslayer> yes that's a bug and it's been reported and targetted for 0.7
<shadeslayer> i think it's a adblock issue and such
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you figure out how to set focus stealing for tabs yet? :P
<shadeslayer> and rekonq has demand attention set instead of raisewindow .... 
<shadeslayer> ( for clicking url's in quassel and such )
<shadeslayer> and yeah i experience some weird hang's as well .... don't know if those are reported yet or not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have a ATi card... i blame everything on AMD
<shadeslayer> ( the issue with tab's is also known and is being worked upon as we speak )
 * shadeslayer upgrades to 4.6.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that bug is most reproducible on kde-look.org
<shadeslayer> or kde-apps.org
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/6613
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have an intel chip...
<shadeslayer> s/amd/Intel
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about attention vs. raise window
<apachelogger> I think attention is indeed more appropriate
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> fails utterly on netbook
<apachelogger> as apps-demands-attention is not supported in the task management paradigm at all
<shadeslayer> well ... one could check the size of the screen and choose accordingly
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do you think about putting kpk in the SAL favorites?
<shadeslayer> like we do in plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not see how anyone would find it unless thye know where it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is bogus, if at all you should query dbus and check whether plasma-netbook or something else is used
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> of course that is a bloody workaround
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should talk to mgraesslin really
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I could also imagine somehow making attention demanding possibly in plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> have the task dropdown thing flash wildly or somesuch
<apachelogger> display a troll head
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kpk has bad UX
<apachelogger> for some reason I expected the search to be on-the-fly rather than once-you-hit-enter
<apachelogger> might be because it looks more like a filter
 * apachelogger installs lightweight working browser
<shadeslayer> wtf is happening
<shadeslayer> kde-apps.org is broken
<apachelogger> they are surely switching to owncloud right now
<apachelogger> did you not get the memo? :P
<apachelogger> s/memo/maemo
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i got the android ... not the maemo
<apachelogger> lame
<apachelogger> talking about android
<shadeslayer> and yet you have a android tablet
<apachelogger> is there any better virtual keyboards?
<apachelogger> is there any better home screen stuff?
<apachelogger> is there any better wallpaper mumbo jumbo
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> Try out the HTC IME Mod
<apachelogger> also FTR, I have an android tablet so that I can remove android and put kyoubuntoo on it
<shadeslayer> ^^ something i want  to do with my phone
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: konqueror works 9000% better than rekonq
<apachelogger> please explain
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: konqueror is outdated and uses KHTML which is older than IE6
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> your browser uses webkit which is based on khtml, making it older than IE 6
<apachelogger> also, dont stop IE6, it was the longest serving and most adopted web browser evar
<shadeslayer> "based on KHTML" vs "Uses KHTML"
<shadeslayer> also .. does someone even maintain KHTML now? 0.o
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> poor guy/s
<apachelogger> stop bashing khtml alraedy
<shadeslayer> so like fregl is coming ... 
<apachelogger> IMHO it has a way more hackable tree than webkit anyway
<shadeslayer> fregl: will you bring CD's of Fluffy?
<fregl> bring where?
<apachelogger> paris
<apachelogger> hilton
<shadeslayer> fregl: you're coming to Bangalore right?
<fregl> I am in Bangalore :D
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> fregl: i arrive on tuesday
<shadeslayer> fregl: what's the weather like :P
<fregl> cold, or so they say
<shadeslayer> cold? 0.o
<fregl> only like 17 deg cel
<shadeslayer> it's flipping 32oC
<shadeslayer> ^^ in the day :P
 * apachelogger is freezing just thinking about 17
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather somewhere, austria
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello?!?!?
<kubotu> re apachelogger
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> kubotu: help weather
<kubotu> no help for topic weather
<apachelogger> you can go scru yerself!
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list
<kubotu> modules: server, lastfm, http, wikipedia, send, autoop, nickserv, markov, irclog, irc, remote, debug, seen, rss, factoids, poll, core, twitter, rejoin, keyword, log, greet, plugins, translator, google, auth, encoding, salut, host, ri, chanserv, wheelfortune
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list core
<kubotu> core.save_every, core.nick_postfix, core.db, core.address_prefix, core.run_as_daemon, core.private_replies, core.language, core.reply_with_nick
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list plugins
<kubotu> plugins.whitelist, plugins.path, plugins.blacklist
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz
<apachelogger> whatever happend to the weather plugin
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> forecast maybe
<apachelogger> kubotu: config rm forecast from plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 55 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I consulted the market for htc ime and it yields nothing
<apachelogger> what to do?
<shadeslayer> oh it ain't on the market
<apachelogger> kubotu: help forecast
<kubotu> forecast <location> => show the 2-day forecast for a location. Location can be any combination of City, State, Country and ZIP
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the point of this shitty market then? :O
<apachelogger> kubotu: forecast somewhere, austria
<kubotu> Point is not on NDFD grid
<kubotu> Couldn't find forecast for somewhere,austria
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=624416
<apachelogger> kubotu: forecast vienna, austria
<kubotu> Point is not on NDFD grid
<kubotu> Couldn't find forecast for vienna,austria
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add forecast to plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz, forecast
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's also something called swift type or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: swiftkey
<apachelogger> so why does google deploy it with a shitty default kbd if there is better craps available?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they have a full version of swiftkey
<apachelogger> trials ftw
<shadeslayer> same reason as why they deploy shitty camera software
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and what is the reason?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they fail  at making UX
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> also where is our dictator?
 * apachelogger justed wanted to propose ditching kubuntu and instead make kubuntu mobile as to get rid of shitty android kbds
<shadeslayer> dictator?
<apachelogger> mark
 * apachelogger embraces the you-cannot-play-music-while-mounted-on-pc paradigm
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you get Qt on yer phone yet?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ministro crashes
<apachelogger> you are very slow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the app is foobared
<apachelogger> I already have a qml port of qtmobilevlc ready :D :D
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> doesn't do video though
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> which makes the whole thing a bit pointless
<shadeslayer> agreed
<apachelogger> but for that I need to mess with opengl stuffz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got the source code somewhere?
 * apachelogger is a bit scared of that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> it is floating about on my hdd in graz
<apachelogger> which is like 200km away
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm all sorts of out of bandwidth
 * apachelogger installs the htc stuff
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need to r00t
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not compute
<shadeslayer> to install
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> WIIOEWIGIH
<apachelogger> android--
<apachelogger> android--
<apachelogger> android--
<apachelogger> android--
<apachelogger> android--
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's a zip file..
<apachelogger> android--
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/rekonq/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/webpage.cpp#L432
<shadeslayer> that's the problem
<shadeslayer> in rekonq
<apachelogger> clearly your algorihtm is flawed :P
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> the htc ime thing simply crashes
<apachelogger> android--
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clearly you did not fix the permissions
<apachelogger> there is no talk going on about permissions
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think kpk in SAL favorites is fine.
<apachelogger> groovy
<shadeslayer> SAL? is that like HAL? 
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> It's not HAL's sister.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: search and launch
<apachelogger> or lunch
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> depends on your POV I guess
<ScottK> apachelogger: You aren't supposed to give the minion the complete answer.  Then there's no struggle for enlighenment.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that minion is struggling for years, I doubt he will ever make it :S
<ScottK> Yes, but it's a journey, not a destination.
 * apachelogger notes that the empire of phonon has uniquly awesome ideas for tablety video players
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you ever go somewhere just to be walking though?
<apachelogger> kubotu: config rm youtube from plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz, forecast
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 55 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: youtube mgmt kids
<kubotu> Videos for mgmt kids: 1. MGMT "Kids" Video (4'35") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE&feature=youtube_gdata_player | 2. MGMT- Kids (5'27") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7JthgTMHDU&feature=youtube_gdata_player | 3. MGMT - Kids (6'7") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<kubotu> [1] MGMT "Kids" Video (4'35"): HD Version: www.itsjonsalmon.com Article about the video www.canyon-news.com About Abby and Rafael: www.myspace.com/abrafever Just to set the story straight: the facepainted kids in the video are a boy and girl from Los Angeles, two friends of mine, names Raf and Abby. MGMT was not involved in the making of this video, however, they became involved down the line. The story goes like t...
<kubotu> [2] MGMT- Kids (5'27"): "Kids" by MGMT from the "Time To Pretend" EP from Cantora Records. Available on iTunes and at www.cantorarecords.com
<kubotu> [3] MGMT - Kids (6'7"): Music video by MGMT performing Kids. (c) 2009 Sony Music Entertainment
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> who needs that many hits
<apachelogger> good lawd
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list youtube
<kubotu> youtube.hits, youtube.descs, youtube.formats
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get youtube.hits
<kubotu> youtube.hits: 3
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set youtube.hits 1
<kubotu> aight
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get youtube.descs
<kubotu> youtube.descs: 3
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set youtube.hits 3
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set youtube.descs 0
<kubotu> can do!
<apachelogger> kubotu: youtube the flying bus
<kubotu> Videos for the flying bus: 1. Flying School Bus that Transforms MUST SEE! (1'6") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUDuPWRiRug&feature=youtube_gdata_player | 2. The Making of the Flying Bus (2'10") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTDJrMu24b8&feature=youtube_gdata_player | 3. Just Cause 2: The Flying Bus (3'59") @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivYQih2TlFc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<apachelogger> more like it
<apparle> guys vlc uses qt right? so is it linked to the qt libraries in the system or it does something else?
<apachelogger> apparle: what else would it do?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, is there any good live wallpaper thing?
 * apachelogger actually came to wonder why plasma does not have that sorta thing
<apparle> apachelogger: then why are the tooltips yellow coloured in vlc and blue everywhere else in the natty alpha 3
<apachelogger> apparle: one can customize that
<apachelogger> as app dev you can actually change just about anything
<apachelogger> mind that our installer is done in Qt, yet it does not look like a Qt app for the better part
<apachelogger> (by Qt app I mean a QWidgets based one, obviously a QML based one would look like however the dev wants it to look anyway ^^)
<apparle> apachelogger: is there anyway to make it back to blue, it does look odd
<apparle> apachelogger: except recompile my own package with a patch
<apachelogger> apparle: depends on why it is yellow to begin with ^^
<apachelogger> though
<apparle> apachelogger: I suppose because it matches with ubuntu themes
<apachelogger> actually you can pass a color param
<apachelogger> s/color/stylesheet
<apachelogger> --stylesheet <style.qss>
<apachelogger> or somesuch
<apparle> I'll look it up
<apachelogger> apparle: where is such a tooltip?
<apparle> apachelogger: when you hover your mouse over the play button or stop button etc
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that looks actually like they paint the tooltip themself
<apparle> apachelogger: it is alright in maverick, so I thought why it has changed a colour
<apparle> apachelogger: why would they do that, when it used to appear correctly everywhere
<apachelogger> there certainly is no patch that does it
<apachelogger> apparle: #videolan
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes 
<shadeslayer> there's a wallpaper with a cute racoon
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: install fancy widget tho
<shadeslayer> quite nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea how to fix that logic?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, make it less global :P
<apachelogger> if your app runs logic on something it should not run it on then clearly you did not define the conditions tight enough ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did any of the keyboards work?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fancy widget seems a bit pointless TBH?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am back to android default
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... i like to have some sort of weather info on my screen
<shadeslayer> that's why i have it
<apachelogger> yeah but the clock seems utter pointless
<apachelogger> as every clock app seems utter pointless
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> to that extend I would rather have a weather only applet ;)
<shadeslayer> seeing how android displays the time on the right
<apachelogger> though I personally do not have much use for a weather applet either
<apachelogger> weather in ausria is always shitty, no need of reminding me ^^
<apachelogger> s/ausria/austria
 * ScottK wonders why one needs a weather app in India.  Isn't it either hot and wet or hot and dry depending on the season (so a calendar is sufficient)?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: more or less .. but sometimes there are random spells of rain
<shadeslayer> if you get caught up in one of those
<shadeslayer> you certainly won't be able to reach home
<apachelogger> do it the english way, take an umbrella with you :P
<apachelogger> and a hat of course
 * apachelogger packs his bag
<apachelogger> 3 bottles of whisky, 2 bottles of wine and a tooth brush
<apachelogger> done
<apachelogger> \o/
<c2tarun> apachelogger: you forgot soda ;)
<apachelogger> what for?
<ScottK> He's probably thinking you want to contaminate your Whisky with impurities of some kind.
<apachelogger> whut? :O
<apachelogger> zomg
 * apachelogger faints
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i could check if the mimetype is null and just return
<bambee> guys, I think a kubuntu-netbook image for ac100 would be great and very interesting for the community => existing solutions are preinstalled non-official maverick images. (ubuntu 11.04 will propose ARM support... It's a good idea, imho). I could help on testing, debugging and so on. (while still helping for x86 tasks)
<apachelogger> go ahead and do it :P
<apachelogger> or get devices for other people so you are not alone ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK is very into netbooks I hear :P
<ScottK> bambee: What would it need that a standard arm netbook image wouldn't provide.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we even have a standard arm netbook image?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We will once we get arm actually working.
 * apachelogger notes that device integration work is always good to have on arm
 * apachelogger waves fist at proprietary foobar
<ScottK> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseManifest we'll have it for omap3/4.
<ScottK> bambee: What sort of arm is ac100?
<bambee> ScottK: it's a cortexA9 so I think arm netbook images should work. But it requires tegra2 kernel supports
<ScottK> If there will be a kernel for it in the archive and you're willing to test the images it should be ~doable.
<bambee> it requires also a presinstalled image for booting.
<ScottK> Yes.  That's what we're going to have for arm.
<bambee> the non trivial task : the user must flash the default bootloader in order to boot on SSD,SD or USB... (so boot the preinstalled image)
<bambee> ugly but required o_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did you follow to get Qt onto your tablet?
<bambee> apachelogger: I do not propose this idea to get people to do it for me but to do it myself or help to do it. Nevertheless If I had some money, hardware donations would have been made since a while.
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> shadeslayer: the white rabbit (remember matrix) :P
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> yow...
<shadeslayer> the lighthouse project is like 800megs
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> what's that?
<shadeslayer> Receiving objects:  14% (76268/523612), 143.32 MiB | 2.23 MiB/s   
<shadeslayer> yofel: Qt on Android
<yofel> ah, yowch
<shadeslayer> and that's on your thinkpad btw
<shadeslayer> i went O_O
<yofel> LOL
<bambee> shadeslayer: alpha for now ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: Qt on android? yes
<shadeslayer> fregl: where are you staying btw?
<shadeslayer> yofel: we need help with our environment.rc
<shadeslayer> or do you think you can finish it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ?
<DarkwingDuck> Quick Qt question... does Qt on iOS exist?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> not yet anyways
<yofel> no, as I don't know what the problem is, or what's missing
<yofel> according to the kde sysadmin guide all env settings are set, so I don't even know where to start looking
<shadeslayer> yofel: i guess we need to ask in #kde-devel, since they probably have all the vars set
 * yofel goes reading .bashrc again
<yofel> maybe I missed something there
<shadeslayer> yeah i'm going through techbase
<yofel> shadeslayer: here's a good start http://techbase.kde.org/SysAdmin
<shadeslayer> okay :D
<shadeslayer> i was looking at http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment#.bashrc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the apachelogger-downloads-foo-installs-exploers-executes paradigm
<shadeslayer> now where do i find that :P
<apachelogger> actually straight forward, esp since the apk from qtcreator will automagically fetch the communists Qt
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> bambee: the ponit of hardware donations is that one tries to find a sponsor ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seeing how i can't download 800 megs on my machine with such a crappy connection, i'd have to postpone this
<apachelogger> Qt is not 800 mib
<apachelogger> especially not considering that it is limited to but a fraction of the regular UI stuff
<apachelogger> s/not//
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "especially  considering that it is limited to but a fraction of the regular UI stuff"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you try the statusnet cliet for android?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the twitter client is pretty kewl
<apachelogger> twatter is for non-floss people
<shadeslayer> downloading
<apachelogger> it is not in me market
<apachelogger> this world hates me
<shadeslayer> what's not in the market 
<shadeslayer> oooh
<wilkie_cat> Found I could still use Netbook Remix in the new version of KDE.
<apachelogger> netbook remix?
<wilkie_cat> In Kubuntu, you have to go to System settings, workspace behavior and select Netbook.
<apachelogger> well, yes
<apachelogger> that does not give you the netbook edition per se though
<apachelogger> it just gives you the netbook shell
<apachelogger> wilkie_cat: are you on a netbook actually?
<apachelogger> because it should autodetect netbooky devices and use the netbook setup there
<wilkie_cat> Last night Kubuntu got very slow and buggy. But to-day it seems brilliant..
<wilkie_cat> No I am not on a Netbook. I am on a Laptop.
<apachelogger> that explains that then ^^
<wilkie_cat> I had a lot of prog
<wilkie_cat> I had a lot of problems just after I installed the new version of KDE.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/notice/66272456
<apachelogger> rpld
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> surprisingly enough it works on a tablet form factor
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: replied :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> please get the official apachelogger<->english dict
<apachelogger> also available is apachelogger<->java
<apachelogger> both 50 USD
<apachelogger> which is like 0.0007 euros
<apachelogger> or 50000000 inr
<apachelogger> about 0.000000009 gbp for that matter
<shadeslayer> oh i got a haircut btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you look like steve ballmer now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i look like Steve Jobs now
<apachelogger> pictures or it didn't happen
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger needs to leave for train in a bit
 * apachelogger adds another bottle of wine to his belongings
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the status of phonon in qtwebkit btw?
<shadeslayer> i have no idea
<shadeslayer> seeing how i haven't worked on
<shadeslayer> *on it
<apachelogger> why not
<shadeslayer> dude
<apachelogger> do you not want integrated html5?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me and yofel are trying to fix Neon
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that does not help integrated html5 experience in kde though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mail.check()
<apachelogger> I just closed konqueror
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use the flipping tablet
<apachelogger> that is already in standby
<shadeslayer> don't you have the gmail app installed or something
<apachelogger> what do I see in the mail now?
 * apachelogger as a matter of fact raped the gmail app away
<apachelogger> I decide when I check for mail, not some stupid background service
<apachelogger> period
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nothing in my inbox
 * apachelogger puts on pants and a coat and a hat
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you see the resemblance now :P
<shadeslayer> maemologger: so like .. Neon is finally working, want to test?
<maemologger> Does it work on maemo?
<shadeslayer> no
<maemologger> Obviously not then :P 
<shadeslayer> maemologger: did you see my PM?
<maemologger> Leave me an instructuion page and i shall try back home
<maemologger> No pm
<shadeslayer> maemologger: just add the ppa and install project-neon-all
<maemologger> Kk
<maemologger> Qml ftw
<bambee> Oh jesus : https://code.launchpad.net/~marvin24/ac100/linux-chromeos-2.6.36 => and apparently there is a proposal which should be merge for 2.6.40 :D
<maemologger> Is that a spaceship?
<bambee> maemologger: :P
<maemologger> Not interesting then
<maemologger> /me hacks a bit on phonon
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: welcome to india! :D
<ulysses> apachelogger: http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/f6c8c021-670e-4db8-b302-ec3d0546ea76.jpg
<yofel> can anyone reproduce bug 730008 ? I can't in natty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730008 in Kubuntu PPA "After update to KDE 4.6.1 from 4.6.0 any KDE application executed with sudo or kdesudo looks ugly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730008
<shadeslayer> if it's a gnome app he's launching its bound to be ugly
<yofel> "any KDE application executed with sudo or kdesudo looks ugly"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> I get a different color scheme here with kdesudo, but otherwise looks fine
<shadeslayer> yep, likewise here
<jjesse-vm> just trying out rekonq in natty, is there a reason that downlods don't go automatically to the downloads folder?
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<shadeslayer> jjesse-vm: can you try out rekonq from my PPA and reproduce the bug?
<shadeslayer> jjesse-vm: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> they always go to ~/Documents right?
<jjesse-vm> yes they do
<jjesse-vm> well by default i'm sure i could change that
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> i'm looking at it right now
<jjesse-vm> shadeslayer:  sure can test
<shadeslayer> :)
<jjesse-vm> hrm launchpad gave me a server down error
<yofel> try a few times, launchpad is drunk today
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<jjesse-vm> that's probablly not good ;)
<shadeslayer> Launchpad and apachelogger got together and had a party
<shadeslayer> destUrl = KFileDialog::getSaveFileName(KUrl::fromPath(fileName), QString(), parent);
<jjesse-vm> ok running hte update
<jjesse-vm> shadeslayer:  ok the version from your ppa prompts me where to save but still defaults to ~/Documents
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<shadeslayer> ok .. konqueror does the same
<shadeslayer> it could easily be a KIO Bug
<shadeslayer> or it could be something that KIO takes as a default... 
<jjesse-vm> let me know if there is further testing i can do to help out
<shadeslayer> ok now it asks to save in ~
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> fixed
<ScottK> That or just broken in a more subtle way.
<shadeslayer> it's a dirty hack tho : destUrl = KFileDialog::getSaveFileName(QString("~/Downloads/").append(fileName.toAscii()), QString(), parent);
<shadeslayer> well .. there's something called a download path in system settings
<shadeslayer> i'm trying to figure out how to get that value
<shadeslayer> jjesse-vm: fixed in git :)
<shadeslayer> jjesse-vm: now what every download path you set in system settings, rekonq will pick that
<shadeslayer> s/every/ever
<jjesse> shadeslayer ok, vm locked up but let me know if there is anything you need me to do
<shadeslayer> well.. since 0.7 will be released for natty, this fix will be included :)
<shadeslayer> jjesse-vm: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=rekonq.git&a=blobdiff&h=3e2798d31c29377f23b5abd8b9cebc5766d877e9&hp=cc89a57d407c252887c0f42bfe8c74f857b29ccd&hb=4fc573ab8a27b730ff5c3b36999317b686a6f11a&f=src/webpage.cpp
<shadeslayer> now i'm hungry :P
<jjesse> is Riddell the only paid Canonical employee for Kubuntu or are there others?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: agateau as well
<jjesse> oh yeah
<Riddell> yofel: we have a patch in kdenetwork for the v4l issue
<yofel> Riddell: ah thanks, I'll look at it
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: remember at UDS we were talking about having and using docs.kubuntu.org? I was thinking keeper about it and seeing that I have a wiki guy wanting to help with Kubuntu wiki I was thinking of putting together a help.kubuntu.org to sorta mimic help.ubuntu.com What do you think of that idea?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: seeing that the docs are included with every install.
<Riddell> a help.kubuntu.org with the docbook docs or with wiki docs?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: it will be a mix. a bit more involved then the help docs and yet a bit more controlled for content then the wiki
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: More tips and tricks with the help.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> gotta <3 git bisect
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: can we haz more Kubuntu Specific screenshots ? :)
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: well you have to know which it is so you know what to ask sysadmin for
<DarkwingDuck> and it will be simplier to navigate and browse then the wiki it
<DarkwingDuck> s/it/is
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Yes, the screenshots will be able to get hosted there
<shadeslayer> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: look at help.ubuntu.com really quick and you can see how it is setup
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: We can also include videoshots on there as well.
<shadeslayer> w00t
<DarkwingDuck> I hate working from a teathered machine.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: the only reason i suggest new people Ubuntu and not Kubuntu is because the Ubuntu docs have loads of screenshots they can follow
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Yes... That was someting that was asked at the linux con last weekend I went to. 
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: it has HTML at / and a wiki at /community no?
<shadeslayer> of course once they can properly navigate the system, i offer them a choice 
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Also why I'm not running for re-election for leadership in my loco.
<DarkwingDuck> I want to dedicate more timje to Kubuntu 
<DarkwingDuck> *time
<shadeslayer> w00t :D
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: help.ubuntu is offical documentation. I want the official docs for Kubuntu and screen/video casts. 
<DarkwingDuck> This way we don't bugger up the size of the sys docs with pictures and videos
<DarkwingDuck> Because once we start adding screenshots of all of our stuff it will bloat the size to something I don't even want to dream about.
<DarkwingDuck> And, space on Live is big enough
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: you want to to type sometihng up that feels a bit more official to sent over to the sysadmin gurus?
<claydoh> a help.kubuntu.org would be awesome, and i could help out on that. hopefully it would be faster than the ubuntu wikis
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: Awesome
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: where are you at in this world?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: so would it be stat
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: so would it be static html or what
<Riddell> ?
<claydoh> video and other short presentations would be  a trmendous boon  to Kubuntu and to KDE users in gerneral
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Aye. at each release I'll port the documentation as well as new screen casts
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: support for LTS and current release?
<shadeslayer> or all of them?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Neon is a go :D
<DarkwingDuck> My cousan works for Apple. He was telling me about a video training program that Apple uses.
<DarkwingDuck> We can incorperate that as well.
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Whatever is supported
<Riddell> then it'll need a bzr branch and a request to sysadmin to have the website setup and synced off that branch
<DarkwingDuck> It will end up being the Kubuntu Support Center
<Riddell> I'm afraid I need to pack for india and get on a plane now so I've no time
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Okay, I'll set that up tonight.
<Riddell> but just e-mail rt@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bon voyage
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go in what way?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it installs and it works
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll set it up with LP and bzr and email you the details.
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: What's the new theme for?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so we can announce along with your talk?
 * shadeslayer is using it for the past 3-4 hours
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: new theme?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well ... that works as well :D
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: ahhh, new theme for wiki.kubuntu
<ryanakca> Oh, ok, nevermind
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: with the new branding ect.
<ryanakca> We forgot to put Canonical's google analytics blurb in the last www.kubuntu.org theme.
<ryanakca> OK
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: oops.
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: Yet another one of the little projects I'm going to be investigating.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: have fun in India
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm dropping my request for sponsership to UDS soon.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: with whom are you sharing your room with ? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ingwa i think
<shadeslayer> ah
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: support.kubuntu.org or help.kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> Will meet you on tuesday then :D
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: hmm.. help.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> follow the ubuntu naming
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: I was thinking that too
<shadeslayer> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll have to work on this when I get home. Too much for my battery to handle.
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: lp:kubuntu-help is where it will be hosted at.
<DarkwingDuck> I just registered the project so I'll be pouring information into it shortly
<DarkwingDuck> shortly = next few days
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sandals or boots?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. it won't rain.. so sandals
<Riddell> good, don't need to pack socks then, another saving
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get the mail about no shorts in the campus? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, but it didn't say anything about kilts
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: LP:kubuntu-help is where it will be. Once I have a working branch populated I'll let you know.
<shadeslayer> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: looks sexy in his kilt
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer starts disabling random stuff to check if bugs are fixed
<DarkwingDuck> Are we still supporting anything before LTS?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you look very french :O
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Read back
<apachelogger> also apparently you mailed to somewhere else but lord google
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: cant I get a one line summary? :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean i look like martin? :O
<shadeslayer> erm no
<DarkwingDuck> I'm starting work on help.kubuntu.org that will include official documentation, screenshots and video training for Kubuntu.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> is that news? :O
<DarkwingDuck> lp:kubuntu-help
<apachelogger> hko is being though about for the last 17 years or so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also .. i've found out the safari.jsp issue
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, kyoubuntoo is not that old
<apachelogger> dang it
<shadeslayer> but it's a HUGE patch
<DarkwingDuck> working on means activly and not just "I'll get to it because it's a good idea"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patches must be huge, otherwise they would be broken :P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ah, even more groovy then :D
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm going to work on the LTS and get it up and start building form there.
<DarkwingDuck> *From
<DarkwingDuck> But, that means I'll keed to pull screen casts for tranlated languages. 
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reading your blah blah in #kubuntu makes me proud
<apachelogger> you are becoming a half way proper clone allright
<DarkwingDuck> For video and screencasts... what languages should we include?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: french
<apachelogger> there is a list of most awesome languages somewhere
<apachelogger> let me ask grep
<shadeslayer> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> French, German, English, Dutch...
<DarkwingDuck> Spanish
<DarkwingDuck> Portagisue (sp?)
<Riddell> #by order of popcon (de fr es ru it pt pl zh ja nl cs sv hu el)
<shadeslayer> it's 4 AM here
<shadeslayer> and i'm like ... OMG This needs fixing .. OMG that needs fixing
<DarkwingDuck> The only issue with the languages with the video... We need someone who speaks those to be willing to talk and do video training.
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm... This is going to be a nice little undertaking
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are faster than grep on /, why is that? ;)
<DarkwingDuck> ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see, proper clone
<apachelogger> also ....
<apachelogger> stop being in teh future
<apachelogger> it is confusing
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: No, it's a good thing... then we can work more on the community
<apachelogger> immediately I do not understand why
 * apachelogger blames it on timey wimey stuff
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Apple put's in easter eggs as well
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/woahdude/comments/fyfj3/mac_usershold_down_fn_control_option_command_and/
<DarkwingDuck> We have easter eggs?
<shadeslayer> i'm sure KDE has easter eggs somewhere
<apachelogger> muon does
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is inverted colors an esteregg?
<shadeslayer> moo.ogg
<apachelogger> that is a pretty valid use case
<DarkwingDuck> This still cracks me up... http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I love it
<apachelogger> sad that it still says no though
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you give me command for night?
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> light
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> something
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> neon
<DarkwingDuck> We'll have to uild one for Unity >:D
<apachelogger> thats the name
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: isitworkingyet.com?
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking gimmebackmydesktop.com
<shadeslayer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install project-neon-all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> we needs one-click-install
<apachelogger> like the opensuse
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of opensuse...
<DarkwingDuck> They were jerks at the linux con I was at.
<apachelogger> you are switching too?
<DarkwingDuck> Hellz no
<apachelogger> too bad
<apachelogger> I am going to meeeego
<DarkwingDuck> Not after the way I was treated.
<apachelogger> me go one might say
<apachelogger> ahahha
 * apachelogger rofl
<apachelogger> holy steve jobs!!!
<shadeslayer> hahah
<DarkwingDuck> They wouldn't give my kid a stuffed animal Because my badge said Kubuntu on it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that wants to install one flippin gib of shit
<apachelogger> woosh
<apachelogger> kaboom
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> and zoooookanga
<shadeslayer> try installing debug packages 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /dev/sda6              19G   18G  833M  96% /
<apachelogger> I dont think so sweety
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it installs in /opt
<shadeslayer> symlink your /opt
<apachelogger> dirty
<apachelogger> DIRTY
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * apachelogger wonders whether he accidently put porn on /
<yofel> erm, the debugging packages install in /usr/lib/debug/opt/ so symlink that too :P
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> WTF
<yofel> blame dpkg
<apachelogger> question
<apachelogger> why do you strip them at all?
<apachelogger> if they are in the same pkg anyway
<yofel> apachelogger: E_PKGS_TOO_LARGE?
<apachelogger> yofel: so they are in separate -dbg packages?
<yofel> project-neon-qt is freakin' >100M
<yofel> project-neon-qt-dbg I mean
<apachelogger> lzma 
<yofel> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> LZMA
<yofel> apachelogger: we already do that
<shadeslayer> even after LZMA
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> what sort of shit do you compile in qt? :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: insanely large number of debug symbols
<apachelogger> I do not intend to install le dbg packages so I shoudl be good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: evarything
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> ok now i haz project-neon-all
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> does it contain porn?
<apachelogger> or at least easter eggs?
 * apachelogger actually thinks about shipping phonon 4.5 with some porn
<apachelogger> for testing reasons of course
<yofel> that would be a funny sound test lol
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> AHA
<shadeslayer> adding */safari.jsp to the adblock rule makes it work
<apachelogger> workaround@@@@@$!!!@Y&^&*\
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> who said anything about a fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it work?
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> neon
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I was supposed to install it?
<shadeslayer> yes!
<apachelogger> you should give clearer instructions really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Step 1: Install Neon
<shadeslayer> Step 2 : World Domination
<apachelogger> what is the comamnd again?
<shadeslayer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install project-neon-all
<apachelogger> doesnt run
<apachelogger> powershell craps out
<yofel> install cygwin
<yofel> ah wait, that probably doesn't have apt
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: google cygwin apt
<kubotu> Results for cygwin apt: 1. apt for cygwin « Foo: http://donc.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/apt-for-cygwin/ | 2. apt-cyg - Project Hosting on Google Code: http://code.google.com/p/apt-cyg/ | 3. Cygwin install tips using cyg-apt « SaltyCrane Blog: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2007/11/cygwin-install-tips/
<shadeslayer> or dpkg
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> O_O
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> you underestimate the power of windows
<shadeslayer> ok time to sleep
<shadeslayer> it's flipping 4.30 AM here
<yofel> heh, gn
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> quassel just turned the day
<apachelogger> wtf, that thing can also control time :O
<apachelogger> clearly out of scope
<apachelogger> stupid fat software
 * apachelogger wonders whether he could become gogo dancer
<shadeslayer> clearly rekonq is made up of magical code
<shadeslayer> i don't understand a word in adblock
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> you need to implement a new strategy
<apachelogger> clearly there is something wrong if you have magical code
<DarkwingDuck> Hey, how is the spellcheck thingie doing in webkit/Rekonq?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: they could draw squigly lines the last i heard of it
<apachelogger> I once drew a line
<apachelogger> it was a circle
<shadeslayer> clearly google must come in and merge their webkit code with the open source code
<shadeslayer> and then Nokia must abstract a API over the webkit code to give us spell checck
<shadeslayer> -c
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> idea
<apachelogger> brisbane could do it
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... so the short answer is nope.
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> khtml has spell checking
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ...
<DarkwingDuck> My spelling sucks and I need that feture but I am sooooooooo sick of FF hogging RAM
<shadeslayer> you had to say that didn't you
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: use krunner to check spellings?
<DarkwingDuck> It only checks spelling in clipboard
 * apachelogger works on his go-go dancing skillz
<DarkwingDuck> So I have to copy it, then check spelling... Yeah I could.
<DarkwingDuck> go-go dancing? apachelogger you going to be at UDS in May?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> i'm sleeping
<apachelogger> suppose I could do mon-wed or something
<shadeslayer> night all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
 * DarkwingDuck smothers nixternal 
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14
<sleepslayer> Lulz
<apachelogger> sleepslayer: go to bed1!#T24
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> once I have midnight installed
<sleepslayer> I am in bed
<apachelogger> how do I use it?
<apachelogger> sleepslayer: get up you lazy minion!
<sleepslayer> apachelogger: logout and choose neon
<apachelogger> I am watching windows
<apachelogger> no time for that
<sleepyslayer> Uh huh
<sleepyslayer> apachelogger: rm -rf /media/Windows
<sleepyslayer> :>
<sleepyslayer> apachelogger: are you in the future yet? 
<apachelogger> sleepyslayer: my windows partition is called OS
<apachelogger> as it is the only real OS
 * sleepyslayer stabs /media/OS
<sleepyslayer> Look .. its leaking .cabs all over the place
<sleepyslayer> Ok ... seriously ... night
<apachelogger> yeah sure
 * apachelogger commits suicide meanwhile
<apachelogger> kwin is gone :O
<apachelogger> yofel: I think it woudl be a good idea to prevent kds from applying to neon
<apachelogger> the KDS settings are not tested with trunk and thus could at worst prevent proper login to neon
<apachelogger> what intersting things one can see in neon?
<yofel> I already thought about that - but do you know any other way except ignoring /etc/kderc completely?
<apachelogger> sure, patch :P
<yofel> well yeah, I hoped for something else...
 * apachelogger cant think of anything
<apachelogger> oh
<yofel> I guess I could make it use /etc/neonrc or something like that
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> the date in the clock widget is still not themed according to the time
<apachelogger> this is ultimate UX fail
<yofel> the mobile broadband provider into integration in KNM worked for me though in neon  - well, it added the information, but didn't actually connect
<yofel> s/into/info
<apachelogger> yofel: kwin(7385) KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so"  for  "kwin3_oxygen"
<apachelogger> KWin: The library /opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so is not a KWin plugin.
<apachelogger> KWin will now exit..
<apachelogger> is that the kwin issue you were looking into?
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> yeah, pretty much, that's the one, that I can only reproduce it in KVM doesn't really help though
<yofel> I wondered today If wrapping kwin in something that set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for kwin only would work
<apachelogger> I can reproduce it very much on my here system ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: how woudl that prevent the issue?
<yofel> apachelogger: I do think it would prevent it since 'sudo rm /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/styles/oxygen.so' is a ridiculous but working workaround
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yofel: oxygen.so is clashing with kwin3_oxygen.so?
<yofel> pretty much
<yofel> from what I got out of it so far
<yofel> if kdm doesn't load system oxygen.so kwin will use neon oxygen.so fine
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> my kwin is not even linked against any oxygen.so
<apachelogger> and the style correctly resolves to neon according to ldd
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~$ ldd /opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so  |grep oxygen
<apachelogger>         liboxygenstyle.so.4 => /opt/project-neon/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4 (0xb71b0000)
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do I use for copyright in n900 integration ... the meego branches do not contain licensing or anything
<yofel> hm, wrapping kwin seems to actually work...
<apachelogger> oddness
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-27
<sreich> i must commend you guys on your installer, it's very slick
<sreich> fedora's is really terrible
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: I don't know, you'd need to ask ossi
<sreich> ask ossi about what/
<JontheEchidna> a temporary way to remove the open-tty-on-shutdown warning for the live cd
<sreich> just kdmrc
 * Riddell snoozes
<sreich> i don't think there's like a "run once" kind of way of doing that
<sreich> dunno how livecd's actually work, but can't you just use the original when installing
<sreich> so the livecd doesn't have it,  but the real install does?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, there might be a way to do that
<sreich> i'm assuming there are pre-installation scripts or something
<sreich> hm, i wonder what kdmctl could do...
<sreich> rbelem: sorry to ask you this again, but what were the sources to put in /etc/sources.lst for oneiric?
<sreich> rbelem: was that specific only to the chroot?
<sreich> or do i need that if i'm going to try and get the sources and build a package on kubuntu 4.8
<sreich> ah, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports should work perhaps
<sreich> hm, after installing ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, I receive  libkactivities6 : Depends: libkactivities-bin (= 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<sreich> same for kde-runtime : Depends: kde-runtime-data (>= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1)
<sreich> full error list: http://paste.kde.org/430016/
<sreich> ah, managed to fix it
<rbelem> heya sreich 
<sreich> hello
<sreich> went the vm route and gave up  :D
<sreich> since it had some failure
<sreich> but the vm works great
<rbelem> sreich, what were the errors?
<sreich> can't remember ;)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded to kubuntu-active ppa the plasma-mobile package with the fix
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) Add breaks/replaces for libkactivities-bin against kde-runtime-data
<yofel> sreich: fixed, thanks
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) add some more breaks/replaces
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> rbelem: plasma-mobile is uploaded, waiting for it to get published to see if we can build images
<Riddell> it'll need the xsession file at least before the images are any use
<Peace->  this is kubuntu xD http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/27/plasma-desktopfm1802.png
<Riddell> Peace-: how do I set my taskbar buttons to be icons only?
<Riddell> I'm yet to find that setting
<Peace-> Riddell: icontask widget?
<Riddell> oh i see, it's a separate widget
<Peace-> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/27/plasma-desktopNj1802.png
<Peace-> Riddell: btw just run desktop console 
<Peace-> copy and paste my javascript and click run 
<Peace-> :)
<Riddell> right got it
<Riddell> as I suspected, I don't especially like it but I'll give it a try to see if there's anything in it, that is the fashion nowadays
<Riddell> what do the random arrows mean?
<Riddell> oh one is current window
<Peace-> Riddell: you use bottom panel or up panel ?
<Peace-> do you
<Riddell> bottom panel
<Peace-> bah maybe you could like chakra style or unkool7 panel 
<Riddell> bug 915431 for the taking!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915431 in calligra (Ubuntu Precise) "needs transitional packages for old koffice application names" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915431
<schnelle> guys new plasma nm is released: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2012/02/plasma-nm-090.html
<schnelle> is it too late for precise?
<Riddell> that's what we are targetting for precise
<Riddell> schnelle: want to package it?
<schnelle> Riddell: I still don't have time to learn to package :( I am finishing economic studies at the moment
<Riddell> oh good, you can tell us how to make money when you're done :)
<schnelle> :)
<yofel> Riddell: I wanted to do NM
<Riddell> yofel: go go NM powahs!
<Riddell> I think this is looking all good http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/precise/kubuntu-active/20120227/livecd-20120227-i386.out
<Riddell> new error here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu-active/precise/daily-live-20120227.log
<Peace-> anyone knows why  here there is bad fonts? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/caratterikde.png
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJzFTRIfiws
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  you like unity don't you ...you keep trying to make kde look like gnome :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i don't like :D but i like how plasma works 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have my personal layout :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's more.... like... "you see?! unity it's so easy to do with kde xD "
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  ok :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> new kubuntu alternates http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<Riddell> !testers 
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> new images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20120225/
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  that url 404s
<BluesKaj> last url
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20120227.1/
<yofel> hm, oversized again
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> yofel: well i386 is good so that's progress
<Riddell> and the new limit is 703MB apparantly so we're close
<Riddell> got amd64 now so take a look at what can be sacrifised
<yofel> testcases got reset too
<yofel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<yofel> I'll take the i386 ones and do some actual hardware testing on my eeePC later
<BluesKaj> don't think I'll be testing any live cd images , prefer to update upgrade from the repos , since this system has to remain relatively stable
<Riddell> thanks yofel, mind and mark any tests you are doing in the iso tracket
<yofel> sure
<yofel> could someone with some luks knowledge look at bug 891874?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891874 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Solid shows LUKS partitions as removable disks" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891874
<debfx> ktorrent is an easy target to free some cd space
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is ok , but I prefer the additional options that qbittorrent offers 
<yofel> if a user wants ktorrent, he has an internet connection, so he can just install it from muon
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent is in the repos as well
 * yofel uses rtorrent
 * debfx uses http
<Riddell> 11M     ./en/amarok/   that's a lot
<debfx> what about kppp? can the network manager widget do the same?
<BluesKaj> kget\
<Riddell> debfx: good question
<Riddell> you might have to ask lamont
<Riddell> (upstream)
<yofel> afaik not
<yofel> but I think you can install wvdial from the cd
<Riddell> you need to download wvdial (I just tested it)
<yofel> then not :/
<Riddell> agateau: how attached are you to your documentation?  1.6M    ./en/gwenview
<Riddell> 1.4M    ./en/rekonq
<Riddell> ok rekonq needs languages split out
<agateau> Riddell: can this go to a separate package?
<Riddell> agateau: that's what I'm thinking
<Riddell> actualy splitting languages in rekonq doesn't save much
<Riddell> I think amarok is the clear area to target for more space
<yofel> hm, shouldn't ubiquity propose a keyboard layout that matches the choosen language?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I think it does for me, (UK)
<yofel> well, for me (DE) it proposes English keyboard
<Riddell> so maybe it matches your location
<yofel> I'll file a bug and see
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know how the upgrader determines window size?  I filed a bug about one of the screens being overlarge on a netbook and I'll look into fixing it if I had some clue where to start.
<Riddell> ScottK: no, I've never got round to looking into what the best practice is for dialogue size settings and netbooks is
<Riddell> agateau probably knows
<Riddell> when I asked notmart he didn't know
<ScottK> Riddell: I think max vertical size ought to be 576 pixels.  I'm not sure where it is now.
<ScottK> The ones with displays smaller than that tend to have some local way to pan around a larger screen.
<Riddell> it needs a settings to say "this is a dialogue and shouldn't be full screen even on a netbook" for the "do you want to upgrade" dialogue
 * agateau agrees with ScottK
<Riddell> I don't even know how to set max size, most of the sizing is automatic
<ScottK> I see.
<Riddell> it should also resize after the "terminal" is hidden but I suspect it isn't
<ScottK> No wonder I couldn't find anything in the code setting the size.
<Riddell> ScottK: open up the window in qtdesigner and press all the buttons until it works
<Riddell> assuming it's a .ui file
<agateau> one can set a max size, but that is usually not a good idea: content will get cropped
<ScottK> agateau: This is Bug 940789 I'm discussing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940789 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Obsolete packages will be removed" dialogue is too tall for netbook screen with KDE front end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940789
<agateau> last time i ran it, I noticed the installer wastes space on the border with some useless margins, is it still the case?
<ScottK> I'm sure it hasn't changed.
<ScottK> This isn't the installer though, this is the dist-upgrade tool.
<agateau> did you take a screenshot?
<agateau> oh, the dist-upgrade tool
<ScottK> I didn't, but I can describe it.
<yofel> anyone from you guys got an idea what's wrong here? http://imgur.com/GSaPx (input field highlight)
<ScottK> I got the same.
<Riddell> that's a plasma issue
 * ScottK guessed it was by design, but is probably wrong.
<Riddell> I've seen it on lightdm too
<yofel> got a bug for it?
<Riddell> it'll be a bug in that plasma widget
<Riddell> no sorry
<yofel> I'll check later then
<agateau> yofel: I have the same problem with lightdm: it looks like the rectangle which draws the focus halo is not scaled correctly
<agateau> yofel: maybe ping people on #plasma?
<yofel> can do that too
<Riddell> anyone able to recreate this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/942102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942102 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Notifications have no alert sounds" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> apachelogger: that a known issue upstream?
<Riddell> 4.5M    amarok-common_2.5.0-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<Riddell> much better than 11MB
<Riddell> debfx, yofel: I think I'll upload amarok with the en docs split out
<Riddell> after beta we'll need to look into how to get them installable by people who want it
<yofel> those are used nowhere in the default UI?
<Riddell> yofel: sound notifications?
<Riddell> k3b finished burning
<Riddell> quassel I think
<yofel> no, the amarok docs
<Riddell> oh well if you do Help->Handbook in amarok yes
<yofel> ah, if it's just the handbook then ok
<Riddell> we could also look at reducing the rediculously large images in that handbook
<Riddell> Mamarok ^^
<ScottK> Doesn't the image compression thing we have do that anyway?
<Riddell> ScottK: I mean reduce from 1024x768 to 300x200 for example
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> full screen images are no good in khelpcentre
 * Riddell disables kubuntu tests in iso tracker
<yofel> Riddell: why?
<Mamarok> Riddell: those images are in userbase
<Mamarok> Riddell: it might be useful to ask Yuri who did the conversion if he can only import the reduced ones
<Mamarok> as these are the big image you only see when you click on it in the wiki
<Riddell> yofel: to rebuild for smaller amarok
<yofel> ah, ok
<Riddell> I'm off for the evening, skaet should rebuild for new kubuntu
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog rules) kde 4.8
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control rules) * Replace suggests on koffice with calligra and adjust versioning (LP: #941875) * Don't suggest kde-l10n which doesn't exist in kubuntu
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> I should steal^W lend some hardware from work for testing purposes
<ScottK> Riddell: amarok with the new binary accepted.
<ScottK> (still waiting on other archs to build, however)
<debfx> Riddell: I think we should ship all the documentation for languages that are on the cd. reducing the image sizes (could be done during the package build) or dropping ktorrent sounds much better to me.
<mgraesslin> bulldog98: see https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/104099/ - identi.ca seems broken :-)
<bulldog98> mgraesslin: thanks
<apachelogger> bulldog98: guilty of what?
<apachelogger> yofel: I got sicked out, so no plymouth yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: notify sounds ... yes, but not my upstream :P
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> so muon updater decides that it does not want to update the cache before doing the actual upgrade, thus running into 404s and now it is locked into unusability
<apachelogger> why that is certainly useful
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes you can recreate the issue?
<apachelogger> where is jon the tacko?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the notifications?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds from notifications.  are you saying you can recreate the problem (no sound) or are you saying something else?
<apachelogger> ptrace: Operation not permitted.
<apachelogger> oh I do hate my life
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am saying the issue is well know and it is broken because of windows :P
<apachelogger> dfaure should know the details IIRC
<apachelogger> basically knotify is now doing bogus url handling which results in this problem
<apachelogger> (fallout from the widely discussed qurl behaviour change)
<apachelogger> oh muon-updater now decided that it wants to commence
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: aah
<apachelogger> huh, why do I have ardour installed :O
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/28/plasma-desktopJX2497.png
<apachelogger> boooh
<apachelogger> that should totally be richtexted ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: did someone do print-manager yet?
 * apachelogger wanted to try something
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean "do"?
<apachelogger> well, did someone package it yet?
<Riddell> I think nixternal tried it out
<apachelogger> IIRC you sent a mail
<apachelogger> to get it into some ppa
<Riddell> I haven't seen any packages
<apachelogger> ok
<Ezim> guys/girls I will sadly be gone for a time :(. I do not know how long. 
 * Ezim likes his new kubuntu cyber family.
 * apachelogger cyberhugs Ezim
<apachelogger> "The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible."
<apachelogger> wouldn't it be much nicer if lunchpad were using the flipping remote repo -.-
<apachelogger> G
<Ezim> apachelogger, I will be back with new energy hopefully :) can help around more then support session.
<apachelogger> Start in 12 hours (2505) Oo
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Check if disabling krunner does save memory/log in time : TODO
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yes it does?!
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Reenable krunner in netbook settings, ensure run by kcm workspace changer: TODO
<apachelogger> why?!
 * apachelogger doesn't understand most work items TBH
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Ensure strigi nepomuk integration works (esp KRunner), check with upstream if they advise to turn on by default : TODO
<apachelogger> so what is the deal with krunner?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-28
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Ask upstream KDE PIM on their recommendation of mysql vs sqlite: TODO
<apachelogger> mysql
 * apachelogger is having a dejavu
<apachelogger> bug 942324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942324 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Don't hide Kfind from menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942324
<apachelogger> I think we can drop the patch for that
<apachelogger> rationale was that we did not use kfind as search thingy
 * apachelogger personally doesn't see the use of it with nepomuk around but ...
<apachelogger> as long as it is not on the cd (which it should not be anymore anyway) I do not see any harm in unhiding it
<apachelogger> particularly since it is no more accessible from within dolphin (which was the case before the great nepomuk integration
<apachelogger> )
<rbelem> Riddell, bulldog98, i uploaded a new kde-artwork-active, that fixes the image path installation
<rbelem> to kubuntu-active ppa
<apachelogger> dantti: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/print-manager/repository/revisions/7e9a2796866fb7211cdd842cb15b9933bf77fb29
<apachelogger> you should totally git pull --rebase :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: where is your copyright generation script btw?
<apachelogger> also I need a new mind buddy since jon is never here when I am being creative
<ScottK> He's pretty much never here period.
<ScottK> We get this shiny new updater and then upstream gets bored apparently.
 * apachelogger sends spam to nixternal
<apachelogger> neversfelde is also never here
<apachelogger> quite the council we have S:
<sreich> ScottK: what shiiny new updater?
<apachelogger> the one that made me report a bug today :P
<apachelogger> new muon
<ScottK> sreich: Muon.
<ScottK> (the one that's shiny for us because it's optimized for our package system)
<sreich> ah
<dantti> apachelogger: yes, I added it to git config --global yesterday..
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> dantti++
<dantti> apachelogger: I didn't know how to do it before I read some kde-core-mails
<dantti> apachelogger: btw is it working nicely for you?
<apachelogger> I only thought of it because of the rant on kc ^^
<dantti> the last push added a bunch of stuff
<apachelogger> dantti: didn't try it yet, lunchpad decides to screw with me
<dantti> right :)
<apachelogger> dantti: FWIW... it worked fine last I tried which was last we talked about it
<dantti> apachelogger: cool, if you can please test if adding new printers shows a nice popup (you have to restart kded and kill printer-applet)
<apachelogger> tomorrow ... if I get a package ^^
<dantti> (by adding I mean remove you usb from CUPS and then just plug and wait)
<dantti> apachelogger: ok np :)
<dantti> apachelogger: I'm working on colord stuff now... 
<apachelogger> good thing is ... thanks to packaging recipes we can roll packages right from lunchpad without much effort
<dantti> so hopefully on kde 4.9 we have both in extragear of something..
<apachelogger> *And* lock it to a given version
<dantti> apachelogger: right you mean for inclusion on the 12.04 as an alternative?
<apachelogger> so technically we can deliver a daily build from lastest git and a QA'd version for more general concumption
<apachelogger> dantti: too late for 12.04 IMHO ... PPA should be fine though
<dantti> ok :)
<apachelogger> then push it as default for KDE SC 4.10 (if there will be one) & Kubuntu 12.10
<apachelogger> as I said, last I used it it was working more reliable than printer-applet already
<dantti> apachelogger: ok, cool... now let's try to get color stuff fast on KDE... :)
<apachelogger> dantti: what is that?
 * apachelogger has a broken fglrx and a broken plasma and a broken krandr \\o/
<dantti> apachelogger: didn't you follow last color heat stuff on k-c-d? the colord vs oyranos... :P
<apachelogger> no, I was not reading stuff the past week
<dantti> apachelogger: http://blog.tenstral.net/2012/02/wanted-kde-color-management-kcm.html   http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2012/02/22/looking-for-a-cool-kde-person/
<dantti> I was willing to help colord in kde since my led monitor sucked on it's colors... (now I plan on buying one IPS but still this is pretty usefull)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> plasma is still bugged, but we need color management :P
<apachelogger> priorities anyone? :P
<apachelogger> dantti: so before you jump into color management.... what needs doing for print-manager before we can shuff it into KDE SC?
<dantti> apachelogger: well I'm already doing sort of both, afiestas asked me to fill some pre reqs for a GSoc
<dantti> so it's really just a few things now..
<dantti> from the localhost:631 point of view it's 1:1 in the features (tho I should add a context menu to "Reject Jobs"
<dantti> but that's very easy..
 * apachelogger wonders whether it is feasable to target kde sc 4.9 even
<dantti> http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2012/Ideas#Project:_Finishing_and_Polishing_Printing_support
<dantti> apachelogger: well as it's 1:1 to cups web interface I'm going to push it to at least extragear so distros can start shiping as an alternative...
<apachelogger> dantti: why not SC?
<apachelogger> dantti: I mean, it matches the current printer-applets features, no?
<apachelogger> so I do not see why that should not be replaced entirely, then you do not have to care about release stuff yourself :)
<dantti> apachelogger: well, the printer-applet can be replaced but the Add New Printer wizard doesn't has all the features...
<dantti> like samba browsing, ipp queue query and best PPD finder...
<dantti> basically that...
<apachelogger> dantti: does the printer-applet do that?
<dantti> no
<apachelogger> so it does not matter
<dantti> it just show jobs and show a popup when a printer is added and the udev rule installs it automatically for you
<dantti> apachelogger: aren't s-c-p-kde connected to the printer-applet?
<dantti> *isn't
<apachelogger> they are the same thing
<apachelogger> or something
<apachelogger> well, created at the same time anyway
<apachelogger> dantti: tell you what, I'll have a look at the current state tomorrow, it is hard to talk about things I don't know about ^^
<dantti> afaik they are two components of the s-c-p-kde, so the applet can be replaced the KCM not entirely
<apachelogger> but really, I would push it out rather sooner than later
<dantti> apachelogger: sure, pretty much try adding new printers you will see the differences
<apachelogger> then again my mantra is release or perish ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: sure that's why I'd like to at least push it to extragear
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> so, I think we should put a snapshot into the beta ppa and lock that on a revision we know works well
<apachelogger> and keep a rolling snapshot in the experimental ppa
<apachelogger> then call for people to test the beta thing
<apachelogger> that should give reasonable testing for the existing features
<dantti> apachelogger: sure :D I also need to blog about last changes so if you do that please tell me the ppa so I put it into the blog post
<apachelogger> dantti: once lunchpad decides to do things faster than 12 hours ;)
<dantti> k :P
<Mamarok> Good morning everyone :)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: will 4.8.1 made it into precise "easily" ?
<agateau> tsdgeos: kubuntu usually ships with 4.x.2 if that's what you are looking for?
<agateau> so I expect 4.8.1 to be available in precise soon as a simple dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> agateau: what i'm looking for is to have the "virtuoso eats 400% of my cpu fixed"
<tsdgeos> that is suppossedly fixed in 4.8.1
<agateau> tsdgeos: should be there in a few days
<Riddell> "200 units of Original Buff® will be €6.98 + vat and €50 shipping"  I want Kubuntu buffs :)
<stefan`> b
<Riddell> hi stefan` 
<stefan`> sorry ;)
<Mamarok> interesting, virtuoso doesn't eat CPU for me in KDE 4.8 on Precise
<tazz> anyone here using kvm-qemu for cd testing ?
<Mamarok> tazz: nope, testing on an old laptop
<tazz> Mamarok, lucky you :)
<Riddell> I've used virtualbox in the past but it hasn't worked for me recently, linux driver broken
<Mamarok> well, yes, I kept it for my translation work with Trados which sadly doesn't work on Linux
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> go go iso testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<Riddell> note to self: ubiquity needs the little corner image removed, it was for the old wallpaper
<Riddell> yofel: yes the keyboard selection does seem to have disappeared, that might be due to fixes to stop it crashing
<Riddell> question to self: usb keys are so much better than CDs, why did I use CDs for so long?
<yofel> why are we hiding kfind? (bug 942324)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942324 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Don't hide Kfind from menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942324
<Riddell> yofel: kfind isn't installed by default
<Riddell> dolphin is better for finding files
<Riddell> probably the NoDisplay=true is a patch from when i started kubuntu and wanted to tidy up the kmenu
<yofel> sure, but if it's not installed by default there's no point in hiding it when someone does install it
<Riddell> yes, feel free to fix
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 208 * debian/ (patches/kubuntu_04_hide_kfind.diff changelog patches/series) Don't hide kfind by default now that it's not installed by default anymore (LP: #942324)
<Riddell> where do qapt bugs go?
<Riddell> it isn't registered in bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> mm still 9MB and 28MB to be removed from the alternate CDs
<Riddell> (before beta 2)
<Riddell> guess we can be more reckless there and just remove an app or two, they're less important
<ScottK> Riddell: Muon is registered on b.k.o.  I'd send them there.
<apachelogger> Riddell: remove print drivers ;)
<apachelogger> they are gigantic
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ScottK> apachelogger: But not for any printers I own, please.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks , where is the kdm conf file stored? ...thought it was in /user/share , but it's not there
<ScottK> BluesKaj: /etc/kde4/kdm
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  thanks :)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<debfx> is the just me or is the lp api currently broken?
<maco> Riddell: does Muon have package version pinning?
<maco> i know aptitude and synaptic can lock a package version
<maco> apt-get, stupidly, lacks this functionality
<maco> and i've got a kubuntu user whose internet goes POOF every kernel update because the linux kernel lacks a working driver for her and she has to compile one from scratch every time it updates, which requires my assistance
<maco> (i've never used muon. or oneiric for that matter)
<yofel> iirc you can prevent kernel updates if you remove the kernel meta packages
<yofel> like linux-image-generc etc.
<yofel> apt-get does know pinning, but only manual using /etc/apt/preferences
<maco> yeah pinning manually is kinda a pain in the rear. aptitude lets you say "aptitude hold package"
<maco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages could work though
<Riddell> maco: no I don't think so 
 * yofel syncs images again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke poke
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good idea to move Qt 4.8 into Kubuntu Backports?
<shadeslayer> or should I leave it in Experimental ... afiestas tested it and said all looked good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu-ppa/backports?  yeah I guess so
<shadeslayer> yes, okay, I'll copy them then
<shadeslayer> hmm ... new icons for LP?
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> uhh .. what's the "s-series"
<yofel> O, P, Q, R, S?
<Riddell> future versions of ubuntu
<Riddell> yet to be named
<shadeslayer> nope, just s,r and q
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> well, yeah, they just don't have names yet
 * shadeslayer ponders why LP would create release pockets for those
<shadeslayer> hahah : http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/linus
 * shadeslayer can't stop laughing after reading the first few lines
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so we can target bugs and specs to them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uhh ... I think LP is planning too far ahead into the future
<yofel> shadeslayer: they just do 'from __future__ import s-series', and considering LP is python that's perfectly valid :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> python ... doing nasty stuff to your present *and* your future
<BarkingFish> Afternoodles guys, long time no see. How's everything going with the prep for Precise?
<yofel> BarkingFish: testing isos for beta1 right now, feel free to chime in
<yofel> otherwise, bugfixing time
<BarkingFish> yofel: I'm probably gonna have to go bugfixing more than iso testing, I'm a disk drive down at the moment and can't immediately grab a new one to stick a second OS on
<Riddell> crashers in rekonq and plasma activities I've found just by logging in
<Riddell> also an easy fix to be made in ubiquity
<BarkingFish> Unless I can get my hands on a new 1 or 2TB SATA within a week or so, I'm gonna be stuck
<Riddell> we need testing today and tomorrow, but we'll be back into testing in a few weeks too
 * shadeslayer can help with seeding and stuff
<BarkingFish> what are we looking at for an expected release date?
<yofel> !schedule | BarkingFish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedule
<yofel> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<BarkingFish> excellent, thanks yofel :)
<BarkingFish> so 26th april... that's...barely 8 weeks :P
<BarkingFish> gotta scoot for a bit, see you later :)
<BluesKaj> well, my samba connections to the windows 7 pc which i use as a media backup drive , is oger accessible , so trying to resset the samba/smb networking won't allow deletion the old connections in order to replace them 
<BluesKaj> no longer accessible
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ask rbelem 
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://dantti.wordpress.com/2012/02/28/print-manager-improvements/
<yofel> hm
<yofel> does someone remember when jockey was supposed to show up after installation?
<BluesKaj> rbelem , samba no longer connects to W7 pc which contains a lot of our backed up media files . ssh and fish work on the linux to linux networking , but W7 just times out 
<rbelem> BluesKaj, did you try the cmd line client?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is not complete yet. a very begging work in progress, but it will be ready for uds-q
<rbelem> *begining
<BluesKaj> rbelem, smbclient -L //IPaddress -U target-pc ?
<rbelem> BluesKaj, smbclient -U target-pc-user //IPaddress/folder
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<rbelem> BluesKaj, create a new user in thw w7 machine, set a password for it and try again using the new user
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  had log off for a few mins ,  with a new user on W7,  "smbclient -U target-pc-user //IPaddress/folder", returns , "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED"
<BluesKaj> the whole C drive is temporarily shared , just for convenience
<rbelem> BluesKaj, this seems to be a w7 security setting
<rbelem> BluesKaj, try this one http://simplygenius.com/2006/04/accessing-windows-shares-from-os-x_14.html
<Mamarok> hm, how can I modify the sources to avoid getting these ignore messages about the translations when updating?
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  your suggestion worked . I added myself as an admin on the W7 pc and I was able to login as the different user with admin priveleges
<BluesKaj> thanks rbelem :)
<rbelem> BluesKaj, u r welcome :-)
<BluesKaj> I went thru the add network folder procedure
<BluesKaj> ok , now back to my taxes :(
<yofel> hm, the german ubiquity slideshow isn't completely translated as always - where does one fix that again?
<ScottK> plasma network manager 0.9 final release is in Debian.
<ScottK> yofel: In launchpad, somewhere.
<yofel> ScottK: oh great, less work for me (nm)
<ScottK> rbelem: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/20120228.1/
<starbuck> hello, I have been installing kubuntu lately in German (German language, timezone and keyboard), and noticed, that the country was still set to USA. That resulted in clock displaying am/pm etc. Is this a known problem of ubiquity and fixed in 12.04? Which setting should actually influence country (I guess the timezone?).
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ Is that like the problem you were having?
<yofel> hm, I didn't check the country settings actually. What I had was using german language and ubiquity selection english keyboard layout by default
<yofel> *selecting
<starbuck> yesm that is true also
<ScottK> Perhaps you two should collaborate on a really good bug report.
<starbuck> :)
<starbuck> also the colors for showing the partitions during setup are pretty similar default (blue and light blue) and therefore imo hard to distinct :
<starbuck> http://blog.nik0.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubiquity.png
<yofel> starbuck: that hasn't changed in precise. Can you file a bug against ubiquity?
<yofel> oh cool, we have a kubuntu active image to test \o/
<ScottK> yofel: Just i386 for now, but we'll do arm once we've smoke tested it on i386.
<yofel> well, means bulldog98_ has work to do :D
<starbuck> yofel: where do i do that again (bugfile)?
<yofel> starbuck: preferably after installation run: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<yofel> which will take you to launchpad (you need an account there)
<starbuck> isnt color for ubuntu different than kubuntu?
<ScottK> Yes.
<debfx> maco: you can hold packages in apt (at least apt-get respects that but I assume muon will too) with apt-mark hold <pkg>
<maco> debfx: apt-mark is a new one for me. thanks!
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> anyone tested active yet?  I doubt it does anything
<Riddell> there's no xsession file
<ScottK> Riddell: At least it built.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes one step closer
<Riddell> ScottK: I set it to i386 only for now, we can add arm when we know it works and we have testers
<nixternal> is kde-telepathy going to be any better before release?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes but what issues have you had with it?
<nixternal> i keep getting popups to verify a person who added me. i select "deny" and everytime I log in, i get that same message
<nixternal> to fix it, i got rid of all IM carriers except for gtalk
<Riddell> nixternal: ask in #kde-telepathy
<nixternal> i am sure there is a bug for it. i was trying to find the source but i couldn't find it in extragear. that is where it is supposed to be located according to a blog post
<Riddell> it could also be in the telepathy backend
<nixternal> also need to try and figure out what happened to CUPS and my printer. the driver is listed but it doesn't work in precise
<Riddell> https://projects.kde.org/search?projects=1&q=telepathy
 * Riddell snoozes
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-29
<rbelem> ScottK, awesome \o/
 * rbelem goes to update kubuntu-active-default-settings
<apachelogger> yofel: about the locale stuff... I wrote a patch for startkde some time ago that tries to extrapolate a sensible KDE default locale setting from the actual language setting
<apachelogger> de_DE would be germany, de_AT would be austria and so on
<apachelogger> rbelem: I was wondering where it is, not whether it is production ready :P
<apachelogger> anyone around still?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We got our first kubuntu-active image today.
<ScottK> (just i386 until we get the machinery working, but a start)
<apachelogger> so I have seen, good stuff
 * apachelogger is going to roll it onto the intel thing when he finds the time
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<apachelogger> that page is massive
<apachelogger> and yet fails to address my case
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> again no jon the tacko :(
 * apachelogger reports bug
 * apachelogger wonders how to update the cache from inside muon software center
<apachelogger> dantti: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/29/plasma-desktopLB2858.png
<apachelogger> I think I broke something
<dantti> apachelogger:  :P
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm did you changed the code?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> just installed my pkg
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's your case?
<apachelogger> it works with auto-setup stuff from cups, so I do have drivers installed
<apachelogger> ScottK: me wanting to change plymouth theme
<apachelogger> and ksplash
<ScottK> Easy enough.  UIFe
<apachelogger> so my course of action will be: file bug annoy people and go
<apachelogger> perhaps I should try the nokia approach to make it processed super fast... assign as many flipping managers as possible ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: only commit I do not have in that pkg should be 'Workaround problem with plasmoid.status for hidding the tray icon'
<apachelogger> unless I just installed the wrong snapshot
<apachelogger> nope, right snapshot
 * apachelogger should totally report about this on the ml
<dantti> apachelogger: ok, I'll check the code again...
<apachelogger> makes snapshot packages much easier to handle
<dantti> apachelogger: ok it's broken I think I forgot to connect some signals :P
<dantti> thanks for the heads up ;)
<apachelogger> didn't some software at some point mean to detect signal issues at buildtime
<apachelogger> qtcreator probably
<apachelogger> oh, I can't even freeze except yet as I am still waiting for info from nixternal
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: or do you think it will be granted without the actual production code?
<ScottK> Possibly
 * apachelogger is not quite sure what the 4 bit per pixel stuff is supposed to achieve other than making the splash broken
<ScottK> Depends on how likely I think the change it to annoy Riddell.
<apachelogger> he acked it already 2 weeks ago
<ScottK> Oh, then the paperwork is just a formality.  He can approve it.
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> now if only nixternal would answer my aseigo-style mails :P
<apachelogger> incidentially enough we still need to decide what background image to use
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is your opinion this: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/800x600/background.png or proper ariya or find out why upstream used that gradient thing?
<ScottK> I think I spend more time looking at Konsole than any other KDE thing and I'm not well qualified to have an opinion on such stuff.
 * apachelogger notes that he finds the gradient for a splash much nicer, but it screws with a streamlined login experience as it would be gradient in plymouth  -> ariya in kdm -> gradient in ksplash -> ariya in plasma
<apachelogger> ScottK: that does not help :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/bootriya.ogv
<apachelogger> that is ariya only
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/20120110_002.mp4 that other thing
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> dantti: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/29/plasma-desktopXk2858.png
<apachelogger> dantti: I think you broke my cups :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I like the traditional startup thingy with that pretends like it's showning you progress of system startup.
<dantti> apachelogger: :P seems like cupsd is not running .. 
<apachelogger> what our theme needs is a cirucular busy indicator
<dantti> weird never saw that...
<apachelogger> that dot thing is utter crap IMHO
<apachelogger> it moves like a progresss bar
<apachelogger> except it is not
<apachelogger> I have had people ask me whether something is wrong with that thing highlighting dots in rounds + slow startup
<apachelogger> (actually if something is broken that is how plymouth will behave in quite a few cases ;))
<apachelogger> e.g. kdm not starting IIRC
<apachelogger> dantti: can't reproduce it though
<apachelogger> dantti: also what it says there is not useful :P
<dantti> apachelogger: it's the cups response..
<apachelogger> that is still not useful :P
<apachelogger> really can't reproduce it, that is jolly odd
 * apachelogger loves how sexxi the kcm is
<dantti> apachelogger: thanks, hopefully I'll be able to put the same love on others kcms...
<dantti> SS is really needing love... :P
<apachelogger> needed all over the place
<dantti> heheh
<apachelogger> the system pref button is oddly placed though
<apachelogger> visually it appears to belong to the printer really
<dantti> yes, I haven't find a good place for it...
 * apachelogger wonders what to do about l10n
<dantti> maybe I should add a configure buttom bellow "Open queue", and let the current Configure became configure Server...
<apachelogger> not server please
<apachelogger> people need not know that printing is down by a server/daemon ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: btw did you saw I changed the supply levels stuff?
<dantti> apachelogger: forgot to post on my blog... http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopo19879
<apachelogger> no, cause I cannot add my printer :P
 * apachelogger uses the power of plug'n'print
<apachelogger> bug 377220 made me smile today ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377220 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Brown splash in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377220
<dantti> apachelogger: ok found the bug :P
<apachelogger> classic let's close and hope no one notices move
 * apachelogger knows cuz he pulled it plenty of times too :P
<dantti> hehe..
<dantti> it was introduced with the mass rework of the internals
<dantti> apachelogger: ok fix pushed, 
<dantti> it's 3am now, (I was watching a movie...) so gnight...
<apachelogger> nini dantti, thanks for the fix :)
<dantti> yw
 * dantti is off to bed
 * apachelogger picks his nose while waiting for lunchpad
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/29/plasma-desktopkV2858.png
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> I am building but actually I finished an estimated 12 seconds ago
<apachelogger> dantti: packages on the way to kubuntu experimental, let's see how that works out
<Riddell> testers testers keep testing!
 * Riddell doing upgrade tests today
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Beta 1 testing help neede | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Iso testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<Riddell> agateau: are you able to tell the kde-telepathy people what needs to be done to add message indicator support?
<agateau> Riddell: probably, need to have a look
<agateau> Riddell: but iirc it already appears in the message indicator, just with the wrong name
<Riddell> err really?
<agateau> ah no
<agateau> I thought the empathy icon was kde-telepathy, but it really is empathy :/
<Riddell> I mean just pointing them at the libraries and plasma applet source so they can work with it (and telling them it would help keep it in kubuntu for 12.04)
<agateau> ca ndo
<agateau> *can do
 * agateau off to get food
<Peace-> do you know how to load kde open dialo with gtk apps?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Beta 1 testing help needed | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Iso testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<Riddell> yofel: topicdiff?
<yofel> typo: neede -> needed
<ghostcube> hello folks :)
<ghostcube> will 12.04 be lts ?
<Riddell> yes
<ghostcube> ok  thx for the info :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Mamarok> Why is Aknadi not in the systemsettings anymore? It's a bit complicated to configure it through the tray, and not easy to discover
<Mamarok> is this a KDE problem or specific to Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> nvm, found it, but that is really a discoverability problem
<Riddell> akonadi isn't really something users should be aware of, so it's probably a change by upstream
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  wish there was an option to exclude it during the install process
<Riddell> it's a fundemental part of KDE
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  perhaps a "home user" edition could be developed with optional kde fundamentals :)
<apachelogger> anyone understands the last comment of bug 377220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377220 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Brown splash in Kubuntu" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377220
<Riddell> apachelogger: he's pointing out that splashscreens need to be trivial
<Riddell> if anything complex is in a splashscreen then it takes as long to load the splash screen as it does the app
<Riddell> which is what happened in KDE 3 with ksplash
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> now read comment 2 and 3 and 5
<Riddell> yes alternatives could work
<Riddell> so maybe he didn't read that idea
<apachelogger> so I do not get how his comment asks my question
<Riddell> of course my preferred solution would be to wait for calligra then switch to calligra
<apachelogger> that is the proper solution
<apachelogger> however in the meantime we need a workaround ;)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: the reason why akonadi configuration is hidden is because it isn't meant to need any configuration
<Riddell> apachelogger: best to make patches for the packaging and reopen the bug
<apachelogger> that is the plan, then write angry mails about kubuntu bugs not being taken serious enough
 * apachelogger really needs to go do groceries though
<Peace-> Tm_T: i hate akonadi i would like remove it
<Tm_T> Peace-: then do remove
<Tm_T> I have no need to hate it at this point (:
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  don't unless you want the kubuntu-desktop to be removed as well 
<Peace-> nepo and akonadi the most hated apps on kubuntu xD
<Peace-> BluesKaj: kubuntu-desktop it's metapackage so i guess there is no problem 
<apachelogger> there is
<apachelogger> its presence is a requirement for a kubuntu upgrade
<Peace-> Tm_T: :) removing akonadi mmmm remove kde :D
<apachelogger> (e.g. you might not get a new print managing system, or ppa upgrades might fail)
<Peace-> he following packages will be REMOVED:
<Peace->   akonadi-server akregator apport-kde apturl-kde blogilo braindump calligra calligra-dev   calligra-libs calligra-map-shape calligraflow calligramobile calligraplan calligrastage bal balbal
<Tm_T> Peace-: I am aware, now you're aware too how important it is (;
<Peace-> but i hate it xD
 * Peace- call me War
<apachelogger> surely there is a dep wron
<apachelogger> g
<Peace-> ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> what package did you remove?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes I my mistake I should have said most of kde 
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  that's the problem , akonadi and nepomuk aren't important to home users and they're a drag on the resources of older pcs 
<apachelogger> mail is not important to home users?!
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  not kmail, as it stands there's thunderbird , gmail etc 
<BluesKaj> kmail doesn't work with my ISP email
<debfx> BluesKaj: at least in precise akonadi isn't started if you don't use it
<BluesKaj> debfx,  I had to disable akonadi after trying to set up kmail which failed due akonadi's inability to connect tom my ISP's email server
<debfx> BluesKaj: what I'm saying is that there is no need to remove akonadi. you can avoid it by not starting any kde pim application.
<BluesKaj> debfx,  agreed , but I'm expanibg why kmail and akondi aren't necesary for home users ...kmail used to be a decent email program til the decision to tie it to akonadi and a databse requirement  in kde4 .. I miss the old kamil from kde3
<BluesKaj> kmail from kde3
<Peace-> apachelogger: akonadi-server 
<Peace-> i use gmail 
<Peace-> browser :)
<sheytan> agateu: is there any repo for 11.04 with the newest lightdm-kde?
<Riddell> kubuntu active works but loads plasma-desktop :)
<KRF> Riddell: yo. this commit should make your CMake hacks in downstream redundant: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=amarok.git&a=commit&h=7b72c3bdc7964aa32be8c94e4d18304be8b3b0c8
<Riddell> rbelem: have you got anywhere with a startup script?
<Riddell> KRF: oh nice, thanks
<KRF> yw
<bambee_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sco6mBTK9MI :D
<Riddell> what is it bambee_ ?
<bambee_> a super mario bros remix with chuck norris :D
<Riddell> who is he?
<bambee_> :O
<Riddell> I just know him as an internet meme
<bambee_> you don't know chuck norris ? do you know walker texas ranger ? delta force ?
<Riddell> nope
<yofel> bambee_: britain has Mr. Bean, they do not need chuck norris :P
<Riddell> this must all be French culture I'm unfamiliar with :)
<bambee_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Norris  <--- there is a rumor on the internet and in the world that chuck norris is immortal
<bambee_> (see his movies, and you will understand why)
<bambee_> Riddell: chuck norris is american :)
<KRF> Riddell: hey there, do you live behind the moon?
<Riddell> KRF: umm, depends on what angle you're looking at me from I guess
<Riddell> would I know any of his films?
<bambee_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvmEZiIX3Yg&feature=related :D
<Riddell> rbelem: installing startactive and running that script doesn't do much
<Riddell> I just get a blank screen and maybe a wallpaper eventually
<Riddell> it doesn't start plasma-device
<Riddell> rbelem: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/startactive-test.log
 * Riddell reports bug 943478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943478 in kubuntu-active-meta (Ubuntu) "doesnae work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943478
<rbelem> Riddell, i will be in home in one hour
<rbelem> Riddell, one hour more :-(
<rbelem> Riddell, did you upload the startactive and the new kde-active-artwork?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-01
<apachelogger> another night without sleep :(
<ScottK> Sleep is for the weak.
<apachelogger> turns out no sleep makes you weak
<apachelogger> very confusing
<apachelogger> again no jon
<apachelogger> meh
 * ScottK thinks claydoh moved just so he wouldn't be closest to Jon the Taco and have to go beat on his door.
<apachelogger> we can hire someone to do that though
<ScottK> claydoh: You didn't by chance have release notes for the beta put together would you?
 * ScottK doesn't know if anyone asked.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also ask that guy who wanted to help with release notes last cycle around
 * ScottK doesn't remember who that was.
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/#comment-1582
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~lunarcloud
<apachelogger> if that is the same person
<ScottK> Looks like.  Would you email him?
<Mamarok> apparently something cause a regression in the update 2 days ago of kde-window-manager-common in Precise
<Mamarok> I now have single click adding tracks to the playlist in Amarok
<Mamarok> how is this even possible? Isn't that just a build update?
<Riddell> single click on what?  that doesn't sound like anything to do with kwin
<Mamarok> single click on a track
<Riddell> rbelem: you'll need to check the startactive actually works as a login session before I can upload it
<Mamarok> and nothing was changed in Amarok
<Riddell> Mamarok: that's a global setting somewhere for KDE, maybe related to the widget theme
<Mamarok> I know, but normally a single click in Amarok just selects the track, it doesn't add it to the playlist
<Mamarok> that is very weird, it started today and the only thing I changed was an update in Precise
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: I believe there's a discussion ongoing on ubuntu-devel about touchpads
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034852.html
<Riddell> it takes a double click on a Local Collection track on the left to put it in the playlist on the right for my Amarok
<ScottK> Mamarok: The kde-workspace update from two days ago was just a packaging change. It didn't change any upstream code, so thtat's not it.
<Mamarok> ScottK: that is what I guessed
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: how is that related to my question?
<shadeslayer> brrr ... I got over excited and read the question wrong -.-
<Riddell> agateau: did you e-mail the kde-telepathy team about message indicator?
<agateau> Riddell: no, I am having so much fun hacking gnome-control-center I can't stop
 * agateau is grumpy
<Riddell> agateau: porting it to Qt I hope
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> some more needed for beta 1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<Riddell> claydoh: beta release today.  I guess you're not available for last minute release page?
<Riddell> sorry I should have started pinging about that days ago
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview#Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://clang.debian.net/ < Seen that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, should we care?
<Quintasan> I don't think so
<Riddell> ooh hi Quintasan 
<yofel_> Riddell: I'll do the remaining DVD amd64 test, and the auto-resize ones for the alternate images. Can't do the others
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> nobody seen Darkwing I take it?
<yofel_> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> yeah, hi yofel
<Quintasan> Curses, I was hoping to do something but I have to go
<Quintasan> Bloody hell.
<yofel> shadeslayer: interesting one
<yofel> shadeslayer: exams over?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can't seem to reproduce your changelog issue with xfprint4
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: At a glance, I'd say that KIO fscked up a bit and didn't return in an error state when it encountered the 404
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not right now, but maybe in the (near) future
<shadeslayer> yofel: yep
<shadeslayer> Oh btw, I recieved my kindle today and surprise surprise, I can ssh into it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: crazy, what's it running?
<shadeslayer> Linux
<shadeslayer> 2.26 I think
<shadeslayer> ah no, 2.6.26
<Riddell> yeah but any recognisable distro?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<Riddell> can you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? :)
<shadeslayer> hah, not enough space probably :P
<shadeslayer> there's just 1.25 GB's there
<Riddell> dudes how's this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: [root@[192_168_15_244] root]# uname -a
<shadeslayer> Linux [192_168_15_244] 2.6.31-rt11-lab126 #1 Fri Sep 2 19:00:58 PDT 2011 armv7l GNU/Linux
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> stupid NM tries to tether to the kindle -.0
<shadeslayer> just because I'm ssh'ing over usb
<Riddell> armv7, you could run ubuntu on it :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> but what's the use, it has a grayscale screen :P
<Riddell> maybe KDE still has a monochrome theme
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/431912/
 * shadeslayer tries dmesg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any /etc/lsb-release ?
<shadeslayer> nope, tried that
<Riddell> any rpm or dpkg installed?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> I wouldn't have thought so, they have got an embedded comany to do it or done it in house
<shadeslayer> they do have a webkit browser ... :D
<Riddell> knowing Jeff Bezos he just got an intern to follow Linux from Scratch :)
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<shadeslayer> even has tar ... awesome
<shadeslayer> Hardware        : Amazon.com MX50 YOSHI Board
<shadeslayer> Freescale?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/431918/
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> even has fsck in sbin
<shadeslayer> heh, 249 megs of RAM :D
<Riddell> how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<JontheEchidna> looks good
<yofel> Riddell: maybe mention that they might get a harmless crash window
<yofel> and in my tests I belive NM was there after upgrade
<yofel> but I had both apper and muon-updater telling me that I have updates available
<JontheEchidna> btw, for precise+1 we'll just have to point users to this: http://i.imgur.com/NYJTp.png
<yofel> :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well not for the beta
<Riddell> and even that needs pointed to
<Riddell> presumably you'll keep a systray icon?
<JontheEchidna> yes, the systray icon is still there
<JontheEchidna> this just provides a manual way in case the tray icon was dismissed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nice
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the issue I had recently was about amarok's mp3 installed claiming to work when it didn't having not done apt-get update after install
<JontheEchidna> oh, presumably because the apt cache didn't have universe/multiverse sources due to a internet-less install?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's a bit of a tough one
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> well, thankfully that got me looking into the qapt-gstreamer-helper and I found a bunch of other bugs that I could fix :P
<Riddell> it just needs qapt to recognise that and run a refresh??
<JontheEchidna> hmm, recognizing that is a bit difficult
<yofel> is it? can't you just check if there are universe lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<yofel> wouldn't be bullet proof, but at least  something
<JontheEchidna> I may just add a new option to qapt-batch. Something like "--install-and-update"
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I can just make the qapt-worker check for updates before it installs something, though. It would break the worker's "state machine's" sequence of events
<JontheEchidna> apps aren't expecting to receive cache update events after running the commit changes command
<Riddell> Mamarok: anything good in Amarok 2.5 we should include in our beta announcement?
<Mamarok> iPod support got much better, and we have the mp3 store now
 * ScottK wouldn't announce the mp3 store.
<ScottK> Canonical will want a cut.
<Mamarok> well, they don't support Kubuntu anymore, why would they dare to ask for a cut?
<Mamarok> alos his is already provided by a company, so the can't
<Mamarok> also*
<Riddell> the annoying thing about the mp3 shop is it has a first run dialogue :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: got a screenshot?
<Mamarok> Riddell: there are plenty of screenshots on our release page :)
<Mamarok> oh, and better gpodder integration, enhanced dynamic playlists
<ScottK> Mamarok: They didn't do anything for Banshee either and that didn't stop them.
<Mamarok> well, there is no company behind Banshee AFAIK
<ScottK> True, but I think a company would just cause them to think they have someone to negotiate with.
<Mamarok> but in the case of Banshee they had to negotiate a contract with Amazon, something they can't do for Amarok :)
<ScottK> No, Banshee already had an amazon store setup.  What Canonical did was divert the referrals to a different provider ID.
<ScottK> I agree it's a different situation, but I'm not at all confident they wouldn't try.
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> ScottK: Mark also appologised for that and said it shouldn't have happened
<Mamarok> Riddell: about the store you mean?
<ScottK> Riddell: He apologized about not making it clear up front that Canonical would insist on taking a cut.
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> right... so maybe put a better iPod and gPodder integration and improved dynamic playlists, without talking about the store
<Mamarok> but since Kubuntu is a community effort, what could he do?
<Riddell> nothing
<Riddell> Mamarok: what is gPodder?
<Riddell> ScottK: I didn't follow it closely but I say something where he said it was all the fault of an uninformed manager (poor guy)
<ScottK> Yes, but it was about how it was communicated, not about the decision to insist on taking a piece of the action.
<Riddell> mm
<Mamarok> Riddell: gpodder is an online personal podcast archive
<Riddell> Mamarok: groovy added https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu#Amarok_2.5
<Mamarok> Riddell: still a bit doubtful about that shop though
<Riddell> Mamarok: why?  ScottK scared you into thinking canonical will steal it?
<Mamarok> don't we add 4.8.1 to Beta 1?
<Mamarok> Riddell: right, if they want a cut I don't see what pressure they could have
<ScottK> Mamarok: 4.8.1 isn't released yet.
<Mamarok> true
<Mamarok> but tagged
<Riddell> Mamarok: they don't and won't
<Mamarok> OK
<Riddell> yay, yofel finished our last test!
<Riddell> (except wubi but oh well)
<yofel> alternate i386 resize is still running
<yofel> that'll be the last one I can test
<Riddell> yofel: you just ticked it as working?
<yofel> Riddell: I ticked it as in progress
<Riddell> yofel: that's a "passed" tick http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12677/testcases/67/results
<Riddell> oh i386
<yofel> But I would be surprised if that failed, considering the amd64 one passed 
<Riddell> ok we'll hang in there
<yofel> I'll be done in ~20min
 * Riddell holds breath
<yofel> Riddell: ship it
<Riddell> yofel: awooga!  thanks for testing
<Riddell> now we're just waiting on these lazy ubuntu people to finish their side :)
<JontheEchidna> blah, wiki's being wonky.
<Riddell> it does that when we want to release, it's just the wiki's way of telling us it needs more hugs
<Riddell> or pay rise, one or the other
<jussi> I vote for wiki hugs
<JontheEchidna> lol @ kde-devel: http://i43.tinypic.com/30j0gvp.png
<ulysses> :D
<jussi> JontheEchidna: epic! 
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> this looking good? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/
<jussi> Riddell: whats the difference between 1 and 3 ?
<Riddell> jussi: where?
<jussi> Riddell: Desktop CD and Install/live DVD
<jussi> oh duh
<jussi> you know, too many days at MWC makes the brain stupid
<Riddell> hopefully that can be just "USB/DVD" image for next cycle
<jussi> so when are we getting HUD for kubuntu? :D :P
<Riddell> ask afiestas
<Riddell> he's already coded it
<davmor2> Riddell: you'll note there has only been this waiting malarkey since I stop having time to test everything under the sun
<jussi> Riddell: really? o.O
<Riddell> davmor2: waiting on the poor under-resourced ubuntu desktop team you mean?
<jussi> hi davmor2
<Riddell> davmor2: if they'd only ask for help from the kubuntu community I'm sure we could manage to give them a hand
 * jussi throws mwc stress balls at davmor2
<davmor2> jussi: how do
<davmor2> jussi: I have a novell one that is far more fun to stress out on :)
<jussi> davmor2: tired, looking forward to going home
<Riddell> jussi: that'll be a late night at the office for you then
<jussi> Riddell: hrm? 
<jussi> Riddell: Im in barcelona, sadly
<Riddell> oh that'll be a late night party on the beach for you then :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: the page reads Beta 1, but point 2 says "Beta 2 Highlights", you might want to change that :)
<jussi> Riddell: nah, Im thinking sleep - since I dont really get any at home
<dmatt> hi, which beta-1 image needs more testing?
<jussi> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> dmatt: beta-1 testing is done now
<dmatt> Riddell: ok, so i test it for myself only
<Riddell> dmatt: well if you find any bugs we need to fix before beta 2 we're still interested
<Riddell> same for upgrade testing
<dmatt> Riddell: is upgrading from system which uses KDE 4.8 ppa valid testing case?
<yofel> it is
<Riddell> dmatt: yes that would be interesting
<Riddell> dmatt: and can you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> to test it's readable
<jussi> Im off to sleep. goodnight all
<dmatt> Riddell: It is ok, i would add 1 empty line between text and screenshot to all points like it is in first point
<Riddell> dmatt: can you edit it?  (I'm kindae busy releasing beta 1 for ubuntu)
<dmatt> and it would be really useful, if there was link at the end to "Not everything went smoothly, what do I do next?" 
<dmatt> i am editing it right now, did not know i have rights
<dmatt> actually, I was little bit too fast, on third try it logged me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community, but i am not able to navigate to upgrade text
<yofel> dmatt: at the bottom right of the upgrade page, there's a "show editing options" button
<dmatt> it was some browser problem with cache, now it's ok
<dmatt> finished, but I would really love to add some link to troubleshoot page in case "Not everything went smoothly", if any exists
<dmatt> I had lot of failed upgrades myself and I never knew, how to a, extract any useful information if it was test b, how I finish upgrade process once it started
<Riddell> who wants to put a quick beta 1 announce on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> pointing to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-1/ and the wiki page I made
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-beta-1
<Riddell> 12.04 LTS Beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu !
<Riddell> party!
<yofel> new networkmanagement uploaded
<Riddell> ooh thanks yofel 
<yofel> rekonq's next
<debfx> I was hoping we could sync networkmanagement from Debian
<yofel> I merged it
<yofel> they don't have some breaks/replaces that we still need, and I changed some other things in control
<yofel> see changelog
<yofel> we can probably sync for 12.10
<debfx> ah, oh
<debfx> yeah, those recommends are bad (pulling in openvpn ...)
<micahg> are there any kubuntu images from universe ATM? (I'm about to send out an E-Mail warning people not to break universe images)
<yofel> micahg: we're staying main for 12.04
<micahg> yofel: yes, I know :), I was wondering if there were any secondary things (IIRC, mobile was part universe at some point)
<yofel> hm, not sure about active
<yofel> rbelem: ^
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<ScottK> micahg: Active is in Universe AFAIK.
<soee> Riddell: hi can you tell me how can i upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<yofel> soee: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-beta-1
<micahg> ScottK: if I lump Kubuntu in general in with the other flavors will that be bad or should I single out Kubuntu active?
<ScottK> Ummmmm.  It depends.  What are you doing?
<soee> yofel: my xserver doesnt work, can i do it from terminal 
<soee> ?
<yofel> soee: just run 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' for a terminal upgrade
<micahg> ScottK: sending out an e-mail to not break flavor images by uploading random stuff to universe :)
<soee> yofel: this doesnt worl
<soee> *work
<yofel> soee: what happens?
<soee> i have only  message that new version wasnt found
<yofel> did you use -d ?
<soee> yes
<yofel> @_@
<soee> first message that checking new release availability 
<soee> second that new release wasnt found
<yofel> wait, I'm fetching my upgrade test oneiric VM image
<yofel> soee: ok, idiocy check: update-manager-core installed? all updates installed? internet connection working?
<soee> yofel: yes
<yofel> then, can you pastebin what it exaclty says?
<soee> yofel: its in polish language
<yofel> run: sudo -E LANG=C do-release-upgrade -d
<yofel> works fine here
<soee> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<soee> No new release found
<yofel> -.-
<Riddell> micahg: active will be universe but isn't part of beta 1
<soee> ok lets try to fix xserver than firsrt
<soee> cant say why it stop working
<micahg> Riddell: thanks
<yofel> soee: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<soee> i have change my graphic card but im not sure if this is the problem
<yofel> shouldn't unless you were using propietary graphics drivers
<soee> yofel: drivers were from x-swat ppa
<yofel> and the card is?
<soee> hmm trying ti install kubuntu-desktop i have few dependency problems (kde-windows-manager, kdm etc)
<soee> yofel g-force 560
<yofel> should be fine, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed first
<soee> cant reinstall  it :/ dependency problems
<yofel> apt-get update, then apply whatever apt-get install -f wants to do, then install kubuntu-desktop
<soee> if i do apt-get update and than apt-get upgrad ei have only 2 packages that were stoped: kde-style-oxygen and systemsettings
<ScottK> soee: Do sudo apt-get -f install
<soee> ScottK: iv tried nothign to do
<ScottK> do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then try it again.
<soee> ScottK: wont work - as i said 9 dependency problems
<ScottK> Even with apt-get -f install?
<ScottK> You probably have to remove your PPA packages.
<soee> ScottK: yes even
<ScottK> What's the exact error (pastebin please)?
<soee> hard to pastebin when im on laptop and trying to fix desktop
<yofel> use pastebinit
<dmatt> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu typo "Beta 2 Highlights"
<yofel> if it's installed...
<soee> i can install it
<soee> ok how can i send something using pastebinit ?
<yofel> soee: <command> | pastebinit
<soee> yofel: apt-get install kubunut-desktop result
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864176/
<yofel> soee: what version does apt-cache policy kde-workspace-bin give you?
<soee> hmm
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864181/
<yofel> 4:4.8.0b-11.10ubuntu1~gnumdk25 is certainly not from us, and you don't have the backports ppa enabled, but only beta?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ppa
<ScottK> soee: Here's the problem.  The precise version of kde-workspace is 4:4.8.0b-0ubuntu5.  The one in that PPA is 4:4.8.0b-11.10ubuntu1~gnumdk25.  The PPA version has a higher number, so you've still got that installed.
<ScottK> Due to the way that PPA owner did their versioning, you're going to have to remove the PPA packages from that PPA (ppa-purge works well) before you can finish the upgrade.
<yofel> ScottK: actually he doesn't have kde-workspace-bin installed (which is why he can't login) - and the PPA deps seems wrong
<yofel> also, he only seems to have the beta ppa enabled, not backports
<ScottK> And it depends on the kubuntu-backports PPA.
<ScottK> Here's who he should be asking for support: https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk
<soee> so what ppa should i remove ?
<soee> (ppa-purge)
<yofel> soee: ppa:gnumdk/ppa, after that: add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> ok work in progress
<soee> ok, got lot of packages to update now
<soee> kde 4.8.1 was released already ?
<ScottK> No
<soee> yofel, ScottK thank you
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Thanks everyone for getting Beta1 tested! | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<soee> system works fine now :D
<ScottK> soee: There's a reason to only use the stuff that Kubuntu devs do.
<soee> whats the package name to isnstall desktop widgets ? (iconstasks)
<yofel> soee: should be there by default
<yofel> (plasma-widgets-addons I believe)
<soee> yofel: yes this one was missing
<soee> did you tested 12.04 beta1 already?
<yofel> testing is done and beta1 is out, I personally have been running precise for quite a while already
<soee> :< cant start upgrade again crap :)
<soee> one moment
<soee> exit
<soee> back
<yofel> still doesn't work? o.O
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/pLGc646q
<yofel> uh... great, stupid update manager
<ScottK> Should be -d, but you still shouldn't get a crash
<yofel> soee: run: sudo service apport start force_start=1, and file crash report apport should create
<yofel> it'll be in /var/crash
<yofel> after that run: sudo -E LANG=C kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade -d
<ScottK> yofel: Where's that come from?  In update-manager it's update-manager-kde
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/cUikdrYf
<yofel> kubuntu-deve-release-upgrade is part of update-manager-kde which is from update-manager
<yofel> great, stupid sudo
<yofel> soee: LANG=C kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade -d
<yofel> without sudo
<soee> haha :) Checking for a new ubuntu release
<soee> No new release found
<soee> beta1 doesnt like me for sure
<yofel> soee: what does lsb_release -r say for you?
<soee> soee@soee-desktop:~$ lsb_release -r
<soee> Release:        11.10
 * yofel is running out of ideas
<soee> duting apt-get update
<soee> Błąd http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources         
<soee>   404  Not Found
<soee> Błąd http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages  
<soee>   404  Not Found
<soee> Błąd http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages   
<soee>   404  Not Found
<soee> Błąd = Error
<yofel> are you sure your connection is ok?
<soee> yes :) 
<soee> im on my machine now
<soee> im talking with you :D
<yofel> soee: can you ping ppa.launchpad.net ?
<soee> works fine
 * yofel is out of ideas
<yofel> sorry -.-
<micahg> are there oneiric packages published in those PPAs?
<Riddell> anyone got a copy of darkwing's announcement?
<soee> ok that 404 was related to one ppa, i fixed that
<soee> but still: No new release found
<soee> :/
<soee> no idea why
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce
<Riddell> Darkwing: ^^
<yofel> sounds right :)
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<soee> yofel, are you here maybe >?
<soee> Riddell, got a moment ?
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> listen i cant update to 12.04 using kde related methods
<soee> so i did this: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal;
<soee> now with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> system wants to download updates but it is ~ 1700mb is it normal ?
<Riddell> upgrade instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<soee> Riddell, this one wont work
<Riddell> it's normal that it wants to download whatever it needs
<soee> Riddell, using described method system cant find any new release
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/ updated, not wonderfully pretty but it's all I have the energy for tonight
<Riddell> and my blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4542
<Riddell> I think that's me for the night
 * Riddell starts injecting himself with neat Irn Bru
<Riddell> "rekonq 0.9 stable!"  <-- for the packaging!
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm working to finish the active black screen
 * Riddell is really happy with rekonq at the moment
<Riddell> rbelem: oh cool, you testing the login works?
<rbelem> Riddell, i setup a virtual machine and made a cmd-line system installation
<rbelem> Riddell, currently i'm using start and .xinitrc to get it working
<Riddell> lighdm and a file in /usr/share/xsessions to run the startactive script would be the most accurate way to do it
<rbelem> Riddell, yup! i tried that but it did not work
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-02
<Riddell> yay, I'm informative "Kubuntu and KDE (Score:5, Informative)" http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/03/01/2047217/ubuntu-1204-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-1-released
<Riddell> hmm, should I take the bait and reply? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2012-March/055692.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Thanks everyone for getting Beta1 tested! | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<rbelem> Riddell, i got it working
<rbelem> Riddell, i forgot to install startactive-data and startactive-ksplash-theme
<rbelem> Riddell, and it is missing some runtime deps
<rbelem> Riddell, kde-workspace-bin installs kdm :-/
<Riddell> rbelem: so you can log in from lightdm?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup, but it is failing to load some modules :-/
<Riddell> rbelem: better than nothing, if you package it up tonight I can put it into the archive tomorrow and make some images
<rbelem> Riddell, here is the log http://paste.kde.org/432188/
<Riddell> rbelem: that doesn't mean much to me, best ask notmart or the like in #active
<rbelem> Riddell, will do now
<rbelem> Riddell, he is not there :-/
<Riddell> it is late in Europe
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... is it almost 2am for you?
<Riddell> yes, and +1 later on the continent
 * Riddell snoozes
<rbelem> Riddell, :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, good night
<Riddell> http://lwn.net/Articles/484829/  Kubuntu 12.04 to be Supported for 5 Years
<darthanubis> Thank you!!
<rbelem> Riddell, i got everything working
<rbelem> Riddell, plasma-active pkg needs patching
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/432266/
<rbelem> Riddell, i slept in the keyboard
<rbelem> Riddell, i will ping you when i finish the changes
<Riddell> rbelem: did you pull a rodrigo? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<soee> ih made upgrade yesterday
<soee> 11.10 > 12.04b1
<soee> works fine so far
<soee> waiting for kde 4.9 now -.-
<yofel> soee: happy waiting then :D http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.9_Release_Schedule
 * yofel wonders if dirk forgot about 4.8.1
<soee> yeah i know :)
<soee> yofel, btw
<soee> you rememeber i couldnt upgrade yesterday?
<soee> so i found some file related update -manager where i had to change release type from lts to normal, than do-release-upgrade form console worked
<yofel> hm, makes sense, except that it shouldn't be set to lts if you were on 11.10
<yofel> but this should've still worked
<yofel> I'll try to reproduce it, thanks
<Peace-> here it goes 
<Peace-> plasma-widget-daisy is working again here
<Peace-> just compiled :D
<yofel> Peace-: on precise?
<Peace-> yofel: sure
<yofel> or at least with 4.8?
<yofel> .D
<yofel> *:D
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> i did a package deb with cpack as usual 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/02/plasma-desktopWv1827.png
<soee> Peace-, you are from Poland ?
<Peace-> soee: nope
<Peace-> yofel: are you on precise?
<yofel> yes
<Peace-> yofel: 32bit?
<yofel> 64 right now, but my eeePC is 32
<Peace-> mm :D https://peace-packages.googlecode.com/files/plasma-widget-daisy_0.0.5.deb
<BluesKaj> odd , i have a usb stick that i'd like to reformat but the notifierand dolphin don't see it , altho it's listed with lsusb 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have seen that issue too
<Peace-> BluesKaj: partitioon manager can see it ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  yes, partition manager sees it but it has no valis partition
<BluesKaj> valid
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm :) so you need to format it 
<BluesKaj> yup , what's best, fat32?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess yes
<BluesKaj> going to put freeNAS on it 
<BluesKaj> ok Peace- , done , thanks for the tip ..forgot about partition manager :)
<Peace-> :)
<yofel> soee: ok, that you couldn't update was a bug in software-properties-kde
<yofel> *upgrade
<soee> :???
<soee> it took me whole night to update yesterday argh :D
<yofel> in software-properties-kde you can set if you want to be notified on new releases for: Never, Normal, LTS only
<yofel> some sofware-properties developer had the great idea to change the meaning order to: Normal, LTS only, Never
<yofel> so I you had set LTS in sofware-properties-kde, you had in fact set it to Never
 * yofel goes fixing
<soee> oO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hardy? Really? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the email paste :)
<Riddell> oh aye, I'll send my stock reply
<yofel> hm
<yofel> software-properties is odd
<Riddell> yofel: what's odd about it?
<yofel> it's python
<Riddell> it has the tricky job of making a sane UI out of the sources.list format which is not very user friendly
<yofel> well, *that* part isn't even broken
<Riddell> glatzor wrote it ages ago
<yofel> I'll hack this to work for now and talk with mvo later
<yofel> the gtk ui uses a dbus backend now. Using that would be the proper way to fix this
<Riddell> yofel: does this need a backport?
<yofel> it needs an SRU for oneiric, or you'll see more confused users like soee
<Riddell> poor soee 
<soee> im not confused, im suprised!
<Riddell> we also needs a "ensure your system is up to date before starting a release upgrade" notice on the instructions
<soee> ill start to learn some new languages used in ubuntu/kde and ill fix this :D
<soee> atm im strict php, javascirpt user
<Riddell> python is easy to learn
<Riddell> and sane compared to javascript :)
<yofel> well, one way to fix it is to simply adjust the mapping: i = (i+1)%3 - which would have the least chances for regressions
<yofel> I'll file a bug and see what mvo says
<shadeslayer> Did someone say dbus
<shadeslayer> kill that stuff with fire
<shadeslayer> s/fire/napalm/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "kill that stuff with napalm"
<ScottK> Thanks to upstart we have dbus on servers now too.
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> hurray, now I can blame dbus if my system doesn't boot, not only if I can't log in
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: so you can log in from lightdm into active?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> rbelem: lovely, what's the trick?
<rbelem> Riddell, some changes are needed in the plasma-active pkg, runtime deps, and in the startactive, patching and runtime deps
<Riddell> rbelem: well done on working it out, you going to put packages into ~kubuntu-active?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, in a couple minutes
 * Riddell holds breath
 * rbelem just arrived in indt office :-D
<ScottK> Is anyone there to make sure you don't pull a Rodrigo in the midst of all this?
<rbelem> ScottK, everybody went to a windows shit presentation :'(
<Riddell> it's brazil, there must be a samba band in the office next door or something to keep him awake
<rbelem> hahah :-D
<ScottK> fabo and debfx: Do we wan to make a change in our Qt (we multiarch and the -dev package)?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't understand that question
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a carry over from #debian-qt-kde, sorry.
<txwikinger> hi folks
<Riddell> guten tag txwikinger 
<txwikinger> Guten Tag Jonathan
<txwikinger> woot.. power outage
<shadeslayer> wait ... you have power outages? :O
<txwikinger> Normally not
<txwikinger> Yesterday they had a big power outage just north of here. 4 hours 70% of customers off the grid
<txwikinger> I guess they still repairing stuff and now ours is flaky too because of that
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: It's just that, power outages are unheard of in First/Second World Countries
<txwikinger> No they are not
<txwikinger> They have power outages all the time
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: this is the first time I've heard about a power outage on this IRC channel in the past 2-3 years :P
<txwikinger> Esecially in winter when ice and frozen rain cuts power lines
<debfx> ScottK: I don't know if there is a compelling use case for that
<ScottK> OK.
<rbelem> Riddell, startactive uploaded
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think put startactive as depends of plasma-active is ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> Riddell, plasma-mobile uploaded
<rbelem> Riddell, could you upload kde-active-artwork?
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: looking
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think kde-active-artwork should be a dependency for plasma-active pkg?
<rbelem> Riddell, without it shows lots of warnings
<Riddell> rbelem: yes sounds like it should be
<rbelem> Riddell, could you do that before upload them? :-)
<Riddell> sure
<rbelem> Riddell, how about the kubuntu-mobile-settings? Should we drop it or update and rename it?
<Riddell> rbelem: drop it
<Riddell> replace with kubuntu-active-default-settings
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :)
<rbelem> Riddell, kubuntu-active-default-settings uploaded
 * rbelem goes to lunch
<rbelem> Riddell, are the pkgs ok?
<fabo> Riddell: how can I know which archive have been used to build ubuntu armhf images for beta1 ? or even build logs
<yofel> fabo: take for example qt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11
<yofel> click on the latest upload version
<yofel> on that page click on the architecture you want
<yofel> and there you'll find the build log for that arch
<fabo> argh doesn't help -> http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/
<fabo> I try to build my own image and it fails when I use ports.ubuntu.com
<fabo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865467/
<yofel> those are just gpg warnings...
<fabo> the build fails right after that
<yofel> ah, might be because apt exits non-zero on that I think
<yofel> fabo: if you're looking for the cd image logs, they're here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<yofel> that's about what I know about image building
<schnelle> yofel: new kmess is officially released :)
<yofel> schnelle: what was the issue again?
<schnelle> yofel: new kmess was tagged in git but we were waiting for official tarball
<schnelle> current kmess version in repositories doesn't work because changed something in their servers
<schnelle> libmsn was updated but kmess doesn't use libmsn
<yofel> schnelle: oneiric or precise?
<schnelle> so we need new kmees for precise
<yofel> schnelle: is it really broken in precise?
<yofel> I was just taking another look at the changelog for -2, and it might not be
<schnelle> yofel: I will test beta 1 later and will test kmess 
<schnelle> yofel: i assumed if it is broken in oneiric then it is broken in precise too
<schnelle> because there weren't official kmess updates on their site till today
<yofel> well, I made a mistake last time and didn't properly read the changelog, but this is only in precise:
<yofel>   * Add follow-location-redirects.diff, this makes KMess usable with the latest
<yofel>     changes in MSN servers. (Closes: #648080)
<schnelle> yofel: well than kmess is fixed :) I will test it in precise and report back
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem, sorry I got distracted then went out
<Riddell> I'll do the active packages in a bit
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
<ScottK> !ninjas | 4.8.1 tarballs up.
<ubottu> 4.8.1 tarballs up.: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<ScottK> ~ninjas | 4.8.1 tarballs up.
<ScottK> OK, got it right the first time.
<ScottK> Shall we use the .xz tarballs?
<Riddell> rbelem: well I got the ksplash showing with a few tweaks to the packages
<Riddell> but it doesn't run plasma-device after that
<Riddell> I'm afraid I need to go to sleep now
<rbelem> Riddell, could you upload your changes?
<Riddell> no I didn't package them but the xsession script isn't in the package
<Riddell> and /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/ActiveAir/ needs some files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/ActiveAir/images/
<rbelem> Riddell, it is on the kubuntu-active-default-settings
<rbelem> Riddell, i fixed that in the kde-active-artwork that is in the ppa
<rbelem> Riddell, and i upstreamed the fix
<bulldog98> ScottK: sounds good
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> ScottK: I'm all for xz as you know
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump for SC 4.8.1
<bulldog98> yofel: no xz tars present in upstream location
<yofel> bulldog98: it's in xz/ subfolder, so your script doesn't work
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> I fetched everything with: rsync -avh --progress --delete ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org:/home/ftpubuntu/stable/4.8.1/src/xz/ 4.8.1
<yofel> (If you have the bandwidth)
<bulldog98> yofel: I have it by now :)
<bulldog98> yofel: only command left is the rename command
<yofel> klinksource works, just tested 
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> yofel: btw what’s our current workflow kgetsource, bzr builddeb -S, pbuilder?
<yofel> pretty much
<Riddell> rbelem: I still get stuck at http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/startactive-test.log
<rbelem> Riddell, but the splash worked with kde-active-artwork ppa pkg?
<bulldog98> yofel: what to do if symbols mismatch or something else?
<bulldog98> not that they do in the current build
<Riddell> rbelem: yes
<yofel> for new ones just add them, for missing ones check if they're public and if yes troll upstream and use the debianabimanager to manually bump the SONAME
<Riddell> rbelem: but plasma-device does not run
<rbelem> Riddell, try remove the /usr/share/kde4/apps/startactive/modules/setup-contour-intro.module
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 94 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<Riddell> rbelem: yay it sort of works!
<Riddell> plasma-desktop gets run as well as plasma-device
<rbelem> Riddell, try remove the /usr/share/kde4/apps/startactive/modules/desktop.module
<rbelem> Riddell, try remove the /usr/share/kde4/apps/startactive/modules/plasma-desktop.module
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: No such file or directory
<rbelem> Riddell, for both?
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/startactive/modules/plasma-desktop.module: No such file or directory
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... i think we still need the desktop files that overrides the default for plasma-desktop 
<rbelem> Riddell, sudo chmod -x /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<rbelem> Riddell, just to test :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: that file isn't +x
<Riddell> .desktop files aren't executable
<rbelem> Riddell, oops
<bulldog98> yofel: how do you do the l10n stuff?
<rbelem> Riddell, i mean -r
<yofel> bulldog98: last, using the script from the l10n branch
<bulldog98> yofel: will it work right now?
<yofel> no idea, with the xz tars probably not
<yofel> we can figure that out once the rest is done
<Riddell> rbelem: yay, working
<Riddell> rbelem: but no mouse cursor.  theme missing?
<rbelem> Riddell, that is expected
<rbelem> Riddell, because it is meant for tablets
<Riddell> oh I see :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<rbelem> Riddell, but we can disable it
<Riddell> probably we should disable it until someone gets a tablet to use :)
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :-)
<bulldog98> yofel: we should upload a new version of kubuntu-dev-tools to somewhere
<rbelem> Riddell, my laptop will shutdown
<rbelem> Riddell, could you apply these changes?
<yofel> bulldog98: iirc debfx had something against uploading it to the archive. But I don't remember what the issue was
<yofel> put it in ninjas if you want
<rbelem> Riddell, i can update the kubuntu-active-default-settings
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 148 * debian/changelog Did an update of the changelog
<Riddell> rbelem: ok so I'll upload these (but not tonight, prob tomorrow evening)
<Riddell> we need to work out what is dragging plasma-desktop onto the kubuntu-active CD image
<Riddell> and we're good to go
<Riddell> I got my arm board working today too, but only for oneiric not precise yet
<yofel> bulldog98: please put the changelog contents in the commit message, or describe the change you did - your message doesn't tell much..
<bulldog98> yofel: only change the version and put my name into the comment line
<yofel> well, "bump version for precise" would've told me that
<bulldog98> yofel: I try to keep that in mind
<yofel> thanks, takes practice :)
<bulldog98> yofel: we don’t have something like an l10n script in kubuntu-dev-tools
<bulldog98> afaiks
<yofel> bulldog98: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<yofel> we do l10n last anyway
<yofel> l10n is tricky
<bulldog98> I don’t have upload rights either
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-03
<bulldog98> yofel: has someone finally made icecream doing crosscompiles?
<yofel> not that I know of
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm back
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: there was a command for updateing the symbols files but I can’t remember it
<yofel> bulldog98: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<bulldog98> apachelogger: is it save that Nepomuk::ResourceManager::slotStoreChanged() was removed upstream?
<bulldog98> is this changelog entry ok? http://paste.kde.org/432614
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Jonathan Kolberg * 401 * debian/ (7 files) * New upstream release - Update symbol files
<sreich> so i have a VM of kubuntu, i buillt kde-workspace using apt-get build-dep, and then source and dpkg built it. that worked fine
<sreich> except now i tried the same thing with kdeplasma-addons, applied my patches yet now i get ../../../runners/bing/bingjob.h:21:19: fatal error: QObject: No such file or directory
<sreich> which doesn't make any sense, because that does #include <QObject>
<sreich> and it builds on my machine..assuming i copied everything over properly. how could that line possibly fail, yet kde-wrokspace builds
<ScottK> Did you apt-get build-dep kdeplasma-addons?
<sreich> yeah
 * sreich tries a fresh source get
<sreich> yeayh, how odd. even without any modifications i get that for whatever it encoutners
<sreich>  /usr/include/plasma/abstractrunner.h:23:26: fatal error: QtCore/QObject: No such file or directory
<ScottK> Weird.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Jonathan Kolberg * 162 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Jonathan Kolberg * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Jonathan Kolberg * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> "sarah.j.smith@nokia.com has been removed from kubuntu-devel"
<Riddell> maco: looks like we're in trouble when the aliens come :(
<yofel> bulldog98: changelog fine, except: please remove ~ppa1 from the version and use UNRELEASED as release in bzr
<yofel> not too  important, but easier to script if necessary
<yofel> also prevents people uploading something with ~ppa1 to the archive
<yofel> ooh, calligra 2.4 RC1 up for packaging
<yofel> hm, new bugzilla on bugs.kde.org somehow doesn't look right...
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> bulldog98: I've uploaded kdepimlibs to the ppa which was missing for some reason
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 163 * debian/ (changelog libakonadi-kde4.symbols) merge changelog entries and update libakonadi-kde4.symbols
<yofel> and a symbol file wasn't updated
<rbelem> Riddell, KDEDIRS does not seems work with startactive :-/
<yofel> rbelem: where are you setting that?
<rbelem> yofel, in the startactive script
<yofel> is that run before, after or instead of startkde?
<rbelem> yofel, and i tried in the /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<rbelem> yofel, it does not use startkde
<rbelem> yofel, startactive replaces startkde
<yofel> and what are you trying to do with KDEDIRS?
<rbelem> yofel, i thought startactive should handle KDEDIRS
<rbelem> yofel, but it does not seems to do :'(
<yofel> afaik KDEDIRS can override a few things, but it's not set by default
<yofel> so where are you setting it?
<rbelem> yofel, i'm trying to override /usr/share/xsessions
<rbelem> yofel, i set it in the startactive script
<yofel> hm, /usr/share/xsessions is only used by kdm though
<yofel> so what are you trying to do again?
<rbelem> yofel, oops... sorry i meant /usr/share/autostart
<yofel> ah k
<rbelem> yofel, hum... i think i found why it is not working
<rbelem> yofel, startactive is overriding the KDEDIRS
<yofel_> well, overriding with what? by default KDEDIRS is empty
<yofel_> it's only set in kubuntu's startkde by our patches
<rbelem> yofel, it is being set to /usr
<rbelem> yofel, by startactive
<yofel_> which will override nothing if I understand this right
<rbelem> yofel, i think i'm setting the KDEDIRS before startactive, so it overrides my KDEDIRS
<yofel> then some patch is wrong, we set KDEDIRS in neon before running startkde as well, and it works
<yofel> you set it to something like this?
<yofel> export KDEDIRS=/usr/share/kubuntu-active-default-settings/:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<yofel> ScottK: do I need an FFe for bug 928009?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928009 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu missing someKDE API 4.6 include files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928009
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> we had a power failure overnight , but this pc booted fine this morning ..I was expecting some boot probs but all is well :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 57 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 261 * debian/ (10 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * New upstream release * Add a kde-runtime-dev package with the nepomuk headers
<CIA-42> (LP: #928009) * Add seperate packages for libnepomukdatamanagement4 and
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 148 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 146 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> bbl
<ScottK> yofel: As long as it doesn't need a new binary package, no FFe needed.  
<yofel> it does, I'll file it later
<rbelem> yofel, i had a small problem here :-)
<rbelem> yofel, i found a solution
<rbelem> yofel, just remove the KDEDIRS from /usr/share/kde4/apps/startactive/env.conf
<rbelem> yofel, this file is loaded by startactive.bin
<rbelem> yofel, later i will make a patch to create a env.cond.d/
<rbelem> yofel, then there third parties could install theirs specific env
 * rbelem goes to kitchen :-) cook something
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded a new startactive with more fixes
<rbelem> yofel, it is working now \o/
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<rbelem> Riddell, i think it is ok to enter the archives
<rbelem> :-)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, where to report a kubuntu 12.04 bug to? former kubuntu team ppa or where?
<yofel> hyper_ch: packaging bugs for 12.04 with 'ubuntu-bug <package', KDE bugs at https://bugs.kde.org
<hyper_ch> yofel: thx
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 100 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 622 * debian/ (changelog control kde-workspace-data.install) * New upstream release - add networkmanager icons to kde-workspace-data.install
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 209 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - update dolphin.install and kde-baseapps-data.install * Drop kubuntu_25_dolphin_keys.diff, now upstream
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<nixternal> ahhhhhhh, finally figured out what was causing my issue with $TERMINAL and irssi. it was my damn nicklist.pl script. i will miss that script
<yofel> LOL, new file in kdepim: usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kmail/troubleshooting.docbook
<yofel> :D
<nixternal> that should be a fun one to try and read
<nixternal> unless of course, khelpcenter was upgraded to read .docbook files since i last checked
<nixternal> derr, forgot, that is upstreams, not ours :D
<nixternal> note to self: time for larger text or move screen closer...getting old sucks
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 195 * debian/ (changelog control kdepim-doc.install kmail.install) * New upstream release - add kmail troubleshooting docbook to kdepim-doc.install - add kmail ontology files to kmail.install
<Peace-> is there anyone?
<Peace-> xD
<codemaniac> Hello Team ,
<codemaniac> can anyone let me know how to become a part of the development team
<codemaniac> and contribute 
<yofel> codemaniac: welcome! I'm a bit busy currently, maybe someone else can give you an intro
<yofel> or you'll have to wait an ~hour maybe, then I'm free
<Peace-> i did a pretty lame qml animation for kslash
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Peace-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST5rUnd8QJ0 :D
<mikecb> Peace-: nice!
<codemaniac> its yofel , thanks
<codemaniac> s/its/its ok/
<kubotu> codemaniac meant: "its ok yofel , thanks"
<codemaniac> yeah you speak my mind kubotu , thanks
<Peace-> mikecb: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=149291
<mikecb> love the "any insult is welcomed."
<Peace-> xD
<sreich> rbelem: ping
<codemaniac> Is there any developmnet environment to try my hands on ?
<yofel> he's gone :(
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<twobolts> Hello, I've got some experience in QA Automation, Python programming. How can I help for Kubuntu project?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 145 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> twobolts: welcome! 
<yofel> We have a few python applications where someone with good python knowledge would be useful for, and our QA side is rather lacking in manpower so any help would be really appreciated there
<twobolts> I know python not well, base level.
<twobolts> Can you give me information about QA side?
<yofel> twobolts: in QA we have generally: release image ISO testing, regression testing on KDE and other package updates, and general testing for the development release
<yofel> and I'm probably forgetting something
<yofel> ah, bug triaging counts to QA
<yofel> we can really need help in all of that
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 134 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> twobolts: except bug triaging, which is an ongoing effort, the testing is done whenever it's needed, esp. for ISO testing and bug triaging we have nobody that's really committed to it, so it's usually done by the developers that are available at that time
<schnelle> yofel: I am on beta 1 liveCD now and kmess works. Next time I'll test first and then alarm you guys. Sorry
<twobolts> ok, how can i help for ISO testing
<yofel> schnelle: nah, I should've read the changelog properly, thanks for testing
<twobolts> ?
<schnelle> yofel: one more question. who backported qt 4.8 to oneiric backports?
<schnelle> i am asking because with qt 4.8 from backport all panel bugs are back :(
<yofel> twobolts: iso testing is done whenever we have images to test, next will be precise (12.04) beta2 images around end of the month
<yofel> schnelle: shadeslayer
<yofel> and yes, those patches are still not imported
<yofel> I forgot who was looking at them
<schnelle> fabo
<starbuck> schnelle: which bugs?
<yofel> ah right
<yofel> fabo: an idea when you'll have time to look at them?
<schnelle> starbuck: famous ghost taskbar bug
<yofel> twobolts: iso testing is coordinated on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ - if you go on the beta1 testing page you can at least see how it looks like
<starbuck> what is that, never experienced it ?
<schnelle> and taskbar doesn't respond to click bug too. i have all of them if qt isnt patched :(
<starbuck> btw updating backports: does anyone know if there is an option to run apt-get command with automatic confirmation of any configuration dialog with the suggested default option? 
<yofel> starbuck: happens with the default taskbar and open source graphics drivers it seems
<yofel> at least I never saw it with the nvidia driver
<starbuck> yofel: okay, and what it does in case I stumble across it since my update to 4.8?
<Riddell> bonsoir
<yofel> starbuck: I have no idea if that applies to debconf, but apt-get has -y --force-yes
<twobolts> yofel: thanks, I'll read that page and do try to start.
<yofel> starbuck: it keeps the task entries in the taskbar when you close an application, I'm not really use
<starbuck> Ha, i have this bug too !
<schnelle> starbuck: If you are interested, i wrote to devel list about it> 
<yofel> ...really sure how to trigger it
<starbuck> yep, that is bug also here
<schnelle> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005794.html
<starbuck> schnelle: thanks and that would be fixed with 4.8?
<starbuck> yofel: okay, does -y -force-yes also apply if default suggested is N [No], like KDM settings new or current?
<yofel> twobolts: there's no milestone images to test right now, but I can give you a rundown on how it's done using a daily built image as an example
<starbuck> yofel: or does it always apply YES
<yofel> starbuck: no idea
<schnelle> well i used one ppa with qt 4.7.4 patched, but then i had update from backports to qt 4.8 and now i have these bugs again
<starbuck> yep, i have it too now with 4.8 backports
<schnelle> starbuck: yes it should be fixed. it is qt bug
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 168 * debian/ (patches/no_home_set.diff changelog control patches/series) * New upstream release - drop no_home_set.diff - applied upstream
<schnelle> There is ppa with patched Qt: https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/qt.
<yofel> Riddell: you don't by chance know if qt 4.8.1 will be released in time for precise?
<Riddell> yofel: I'm afriad not, there's still no public release schedule for qt as far as I know
<Riddell> fregl probably has the inside knowledge
<twobolts> yofel: ok
<yofel> :/
<yofel> well, let's see what fabo says
<schnelle> this bug is also annoying in beta1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/744812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Precise) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> twobolts: sorry, something came up, maybe someone else can give you an introduction. If not, I'm usually online every day, so just stick around
 * yofel is off for the day
<twobolts> yofel: ok thanks
<Riddell> wow, two people offering to help in the last two hours
<Riddell> alas handholding is a slow process with low success rate
<Riddell> and unless we have a nightrose I don't think we can spent too much energy on it, but well worth being nice and discussing as long as it doesn't take too long
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-04
<sreich> why does dpkg-buildpackage -b -j5 end up with make saying no job server is available, so using -j1
<sreich> it's compiling dog slow because of it :(
<Riddell> sreich: probably the build system is not designed to work with parallel builds
<Riddell> it's fiddly to do that and most developers don't test it
<sreich> what's hard about it?
<sreich> is it a gcc only problem, or can clang fix it?
<Riddell> I don't know what you're compiling and for say calligra it ends up compiling some libraries before others which depend on it
<sreich> workspace
<Riddell> I don't think I've parallel built that, it might be a different issue that I don't know about
<Riddell> it won't be a compiler issue anyway
<sreich> how do i build for x86 btw?
<sreich> ah, i see
<Riddell> same way as you do for any other architecture
<Riddell> you mean how to build for i386 on an amd64 install?
<sreich> just -correct
<sreich> *correct :)
<Riddell> needs a debootstrap chroot
<sreich> ah ok
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap precice precise
<Riddell> or this wiki page I wrote many years ago https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap precice precise --arch=i386  rather
<sreich> thx, that wiki looks helpful
<codemaniac> hello all
<codemaniac> Could anyone please show me the way how to become a part of the official kubuntu dev team?
<fabo> yofel: Qt 4.8 backport for Oneiric?
<fabo> ok, mail seen :)
<yofel> fabo: the taskmanager patches for Qt should be imported for precise, if you have time to look at them
<fabo> ok
<grmls> hi
<soee> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<CIA-42> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120304171741-ehe63ldvrgpf7s0l * debian/ (changelog control libqapt1.install) * New upstream release (LP: #883604, #941536) * Bump Standards-Version to 3.9.3
<sreich> so i ran apt-get source for kde-workspace, made the debians using dpkg buildpackage
<sreich> how do i install it? i'm getting failed dependencies whenever i try to install it
<rbelem> sreich, run a sudo apt-get -f install
<rbelem> sreich, then install the pkgs again
<sreich> apt-get -f install, and then dpkg -i kde-workspace_4.8.0b-11...deb still doesn't work
<rbelem> sreich, try dpkg -i *.deb :-)
<sreich> argh, i have to install all of them?
<yofel_> sreich: dpkg -i -force-depends will ignore dependencies
<sreich> hm
<yofel_> er, --force-depends
<shadeslayer> yofel_: ugh, re: taskbar bug
<sreich> which  taskbar  bug?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> Qt 4.8 backport
<yofel> ah yeah
<shadeslayer> Also, not really my fault since no one imported the patch into 4.8 anyway
<shadeslayer> still ugh never the less
<yofel> shadeslayer: not your fault at all, just unlucky situation
<starbuck> hello, can anyone explain to me how to compile code from KDE git so that it runs on a kubuntu machine for testing?
<starbuck> i like to test some new runners for krunner:
<starbuck> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeplasma-addons/repository/revisions/master/show/runners
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release - update marble-plugins.install for new install location of qml plugins - remove missing private symbols from libmarblewidget13.symobls
<yofel> starbuck: hm, if that's a plasma addon, try: 'sudo apt-get build-dep kdeplasma-addons' which should get all necessary dev packages, then try to build it the usual way
<starbuck> yofel: since i am new to building stuff, do i have to install any packages first? does this command get the packages from git automatically? how do i build the packages then? i am just trying to get an overview how much i need to setup, when i have never compiled stuff on that machine here before...
<yofel> starbuck: the apt-get command should get you everything that you need to compile - from the archive(!) not from git
<yofel> starbuck: after that you run cmake to configure the source, and make to build it
<yofel> after that you install it with make install (sudo) or whatever other way, not sure how you need to set self built plasma addons up
<starbuck> okay
<starbuck> ill try that
<starbuck> thanks yofel
<yofel> yw
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 158 * debian/ (changelog control kdesdk-scripts.install lokalize.install) * New upstream release - update kdesdk-scripts.install and lokalize.install
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 159 * debian/changelog remove ppa from version
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 38 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - update kubuntu_cmake_jpeg_multiarch_path.diff
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<sreich> argh, i can't get kdeplasma-addons runners to work/isntall properly
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<jalcine> hehe Philip's chugging along :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnapshot] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<BluesKaj> why all the notifications ...looks like a mp3 serving site :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<JontheEchidna> commit-announcing bots aren't *that* uncommon in FOSS
<Riddell> and useful
<Tm_T> shame cia.cv service is half-dead nowadays
<yofel> I can turn it off if you want...
<Tm_T> no
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * Tm_T has been trying to get cia feed working again on another project for a long tie
<Tm_T> time
<Tm_T> don't break it when it works (:
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Riddell, heya :-)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kaccessible] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kaccessible] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog remove ppa from changelog version
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmouth] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 194 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Riddell, did you try the latest active pkgs? 
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/jovie] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmousetool] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmag] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ark] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/filelight] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcalc] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcharselect] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> rbelem: no sorry not feeling well, I'll look at them tomorrow
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdf] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 106 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 110 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kfloppy] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgpg] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/printer-applet] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kremotecontrol] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktimer] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/superkaramba] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/sweeper] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksecrets] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> done;
 * debfx hugs yofel
<yofel> hm
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.8.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/extractattr', which is also in package pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu2
<yofel> which one to keep?
<Riddell> yofel: pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> kdesdk should have a not-installed file which says extractattr
<yofel> the manpage is in not-installed, the file itself not 
<yofel> adding
<debfx> long-term we should drop it from pkg-kde-tools
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 160 * debian/ (changelog kdesdk-scripts.install not-installed) remove scripts again that are shipped in pkg-kde-tools
<sreich> rbelem: could you help me debug making a package for kdeplasma-addons and making it actually use it?
<Riddell> sreich: you mean packaging a plasma widget?
<sreich> Riddell: yeah. technically it's a runner
<Riddell> sreich: does it compile and run?
<sreich> actually, right now i'm having issues compiling it
<sreich> it says that a png file cannot be included, if you want to store the modified binary...
 * sreich notes it is a pita to make any sort of a package. compiling from source is so much easier
<sreich> i have to edit this debians/source/include-binaries file manually?
<Riddell> sreich: do you have an ssh key in launchpad so I can set up an ec2 machine?
<sreich> no
<Riddell> sreich: or anywhere?
<sreich> ec2?
<sreich> well, i've commit access to kde git
<Riddell> where can I find your ssh public key?
 * sreich posts it
<sreich> http://paste.kde.org/433478/
<sreich> Riddell: basically ultimately i'm trying to get the new runners i've introduced in my branch (well, just merged it into master recently) in a deb so other people can use it
<Riddell> sreich: ssh ubuntu@ec2-184-73-95-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> and run byobu
<sreich> hm, public key denied?
<Riddell> sreich: try now
<sreich> works
<Riddell> can you type something?
<sreich> yeah
<Riddell> sreich: can you copy what you have to the server?
<sreich> Riddell: what do you  mean by everything?
<sreich> i have only a few dirs i've changed through my patches
<Riddell> whatever you want to package
<Riddell> sreich: ping?
<sreich> yes
<sreich> i copied a "sal" dir there, which is from workspace. is that how you wanted it?
<Riddell> sreich: I see nothing there
<sreich> Riddell: eh? rsync . ubuntu@ec2-184-73-95-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/test -r --progress -vv    
<Riddell> needs a colon
<sreich> oh right
<sreich> Riddell: there
<sreich> both kde-workspace, only what i need, and kdeplasma-addons
<sreich> dir structure preserved, i think
<Riddell> sreich: and you need both packaged?
<sreich> correct
<sreich> oh neat, this is shared. aweosme, didn't know that
<Riddell> I have been watching you :)
<sreich> hehe
<Riddell> sreich: so what did you do to kdeplasma-addons ?
<sreich> Riddell: added some new runners, youtube, bing
<sreich> so krunner can search videos now
<sreich> (and bing for images)
<Riddell> sreich: this is trunk?
<sreich> since that's one of the few apis that allows image search (shockingly, google now limits to 1k queries/day, which we could easily rack up)
<sreich> Riddell: yeah it is. it doesn't matter if it or isn't, does it?
<Riddell> depends if it compiles
<sreich> although sal isn't in trunk, that's a branch
<sreich> Riddell: it failed btw
<sreich> ah ok, you know :)
<sreich> Riddell: i added a qjson dep btw in the cmakelists
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-25
<yofel> worst case you'll have to put a full copy of the text in the copyright file
<murthy> ya
<murthy> yofel: i am almost finished, only that thired party dir is left, i can tell that the copyright thing is a complete mess  
<yofel> you always find fun things when reading licenses
<murthy> ya :)
<yofel> like this apsl thing...
<yofel> this is bsd-4-clause AND apsl-2.0 right? http://paste.kde.org/680378
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: two new blocks have to be created
<murthy_> good night everyone
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer yofel I found it qute weird. In "Membership" part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings it says "Note: Don't forget to join the ~kubuntu-members team on launchpad" that doesn't really make sense right? It is a restricted team and basically if you have joined the team you are a Kubuntu member already what's the point of going through a meeting? This needs clarification
<smartboyhw> s/qute/quite
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mirv> morning
<yofel> smartboyhw: might need changing as I believe it was just moderated in the past
<smartboyhw> yofel, changing of what?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Morning
<Riddell> morning
<lordievader> Has anything major happend this past week?
<Riddell> lordievader: we have missed you
<lordievader> Riddell: Busy times?
<lordievader> Currently making an image of the 13.04 daily. :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping pong
<yofel> !testers | someone please test my digikam backports for 12.04 and 12.10 in ppa:yofel/staging1
<ubottu> someone please test my digikam backports for 12.04 and 12.10 in ppa:yofel/staging1: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<apachelogger> sheytan: yuz?
<yofel> if you can verify that lcms works perfect
<yofel> and disable the PPA after that
<BluesKaj> I don't have video camera on my setup, so I'll pass on that one
<Riddell> yofel: no testing needed on raring?
<yofel> raring's already uploaded
<sheytan> apachelogger: you didn't tell me if you like the last version of ldm
<BluesKaj> oops didn't realize digikam is a photo organizer etc .. i just store my photos in folders according event-dates
<apachelogger> sheytan: like it
<apachelogger> sheytan: but the system options (shutdown,reboot,sleep) should be in a menu
<apachelogger> not rolled out
<Riddell> where are we with afiestas's user config tool?
<sheytan> apachelogger: but the rolled one is a cool thing i guess
<sheytan> it's something new
<sheytan> but ofcourse we can have a popup
<apachelogger> if you roll it out you need to put text to the icons
<ovidiu-florin> care e diferența dintre kmail și kmail2?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, wrong channel ^^
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you doing?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I dissapeared for a while... had some exams...
<ovidiu-florin> now I'm preparing for GSOC
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: GSOC? What is that?
<ovidiu-florin> google summer of code
<ovidiu-florin> I want to participate to some KDE projects....
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ah oke, nice! Good luck!
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't really have the time to study the KDE techbase...
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I have a package ready, will upload to my PPA for testing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: package of what?
<shadeslayer> poppler
<ScottK> yofel: There's two kde-wallpaper's in the queue.  Which one do I want?
<yofel> ScottK: I only see one
<ScottK> yofel: Nevermind.  I can't read.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, ive talked to ldm ppl and we will have that theme today i hope :)
<mgraesslin> any updates on the live cd doesn't use compositing issue?
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you use x-swat ppa?
<yofel> no
<Quintasan> I have like weird compositing
<yofel> using what driver?
<Quintasan> I believe the intel magic
<Quintasan> since the nvidia card is turned off according to bbswitch
<Quintasan> yofel, mgraesslin: http://i.imgur.com/Le7bGLd.png
<Quintasan> any idea what might be causing it to look like this?
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: also, I just installed 12.10 and I had compositing on
<yofel> I've seen that in Virtualbox with Xrandr
<mgraesslin> looks like a Plasma theme issue
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I reapplied the theme
<Quintasan> still looks like http://i.imgur.com/2CzYwab.png
<yofel> is that xrandr or opengl?
<yofel> erm
<yofel> Xrender
<Quintasan> how do I check that?
<yofel> desktop effects -> advanced
<Quintasan> OpenGL
<Quintasan> with raster
<yofel> weird
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> I changed it to Native
<Quintasan> then back to Raster
<Quintasan> and it fixed itself
<Quintasan> I thinl
<Quintasan> think*
<yofel> ...
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see QA page
<shadeslayer> no errors like last week :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: good, now please fix the log file mime type...
<shadeslayer> he
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> don't really know how to fix that, it's what apt sets
<yofel> shadeslayer: has nothing to do with apt http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/Mimetype_assignDetails
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> application/octet-stream is a bit annoying for the log files
<shadeslayer> roger
<apachelogger> shadow on the wall
 * apachelogger really not in the mood to unbreak things
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> hmm I wanted to see if this guy was right about pulseaudio being needed by qtmultimediakit
<Riddell> but turns out nothing uses qtmultimediakit
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> python-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<yofel> $ ldd /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so | grep py
<yofel>         libpython3.3m.so.1.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython3.3m.so.1.0 (0x00007f3b628e4000)
<yofel> ScottK: shouldn't ^ be linked against python2 ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm, doesn't seem to work
<yofel> hm, dunno then
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/680996/
<shadeslayer> when using the config sample from the page you linked to
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-active uses it
<Riddell> apachelogger: any idea why?
<apachelogger> or rather their intro plugin does
<apachelogger> s/plugin/plasmoid
<apachelogger> Riddell: cause you cannot do qml with phonon4
<Riddell> fair enough
<apachelogger> well you can, just not with native video drawing
<apachelogger> actually that is not true either
<apachelogger> you can but you cannot explicitly create an item to do native video drawing :P
<apachelogger> fwiw though last I looked at the qtmm code there was no explicitly PA code
<apachelogger> it only linked against gstreamer
<apachelogger> oh it does now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you said I should send mail to kde-promo if I want to know if someone is up for giving a lecture?
 * Quintasan can't search quassel logs
<apachelogger> yah
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's blocking the webcam stuff in ubiqity?
<shadeslayer> now to figure out what include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/create-mime.assign.pl" does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lazyness :P
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger joins the lazyness
<shadeslayer> yofel: I just added the log suffix to /etc/mime.types
<yofel> hah
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> anyway, off to dinner
<Riddell> "fatbuttlarry@gmail.com has been removed from kubuntu-devel"  hmm, probably not a great loss
<Riddell> ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py:95:80: E501 line too long (80 > 79 characters)
<Riddell> agateau fails at the first testing with ubiquity :)
<ScottK> yofel: It should.
<yofel> meh
<Riddell> agateau: very important fixes bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/ubiquity/layout-refresh-pep8-fixes
<Riddell> pep8 stops anarchy breaking lose
<yofel> ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130542080/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.pykde4_4%3A4.10.0-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<yofel> both 2.7 and 3.3 install /build/buildd/pykde4-4.10.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so, so the 2.7 one is overwritten by the 3.3 one
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Need to fix that.  This would explain the problem people have been having with python kcms.
<yofel> That might fix a lot of things. Noticed that when looking at bug 1131647 - which makes no sense just looking at the code
<ubottu> bug 1131647 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Python version mismatches causes "Could not create script engine" errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131647
<ScottK> I'm sick today, so no promises if I can get to it today or not.  Anyone else should feel free.
<Quintasan> Riddell: how are business cards?
<Quintasan> ScottK: You got a rough idea why that python magic does not work? I'd like to gather information before I even attempt descending into that madness
<yofel> Quintasan: what python magic?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think yofel's diagnosis is correct.  The upstream build system installs in the same place, so the 2.7 one is overrwitten before the python magic can happen
<yofel> ^
<Quintasan> yofel: did you get down to fixing that?
<Quintasan> I have some time I should use learn for uni so I figured I can do something elsr
<yofel> not really, I'm trying to fix digikam's lcms support *properly*
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> I'll take a look when I get home
<ScottK> Quintasan: It'll take some debian/rules fun to move it out of the way.
<yofel> installing 3.3 into a seperate folder and taking the needed files from there would probably be the easiest solution
<apachelogger> yofel, ScottK: that needs broader handling upstream
<apachelogger> i.e. kpythonplugin really should have been kpython2plugin and kpython3plugin
<ScottK> Sure.  Their answer right now will be "we don't support building for multiple python versions"
<apachelogger> also components using it need to use any such naming
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's no answer that's BS
<apachelogger> you cannot call the p3 build kpythonplugin
 * ScottK agrees.
<apachelogger> that is all sorts of wrong
<apachelogger> as an application loading the plugin will expect it to parse python2
<ScottK> Except you can, because the .so file will be named differently.
<apachelogger> which it cannot do because it's a python3 env in that secnario
<apachelogger> so the least they need to do is give it a different name
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's what shoudl be the case, yes
<ScottK> It'll be kpythonplugin.3.3m.so
<ScottK> Which python won't even see as a valid name.
<yofel> question is why it's then even building the unversioned one for 3.3
<ScottK> We're building both python-kde and python3-pykde.
<ScottK> Each should have an appropriate version in it.
<apachelogger> ohm
<yofel> yes, but fact is that we get kpythonpluginfactory.so twice
<yofel> which is what caused the mess in the first place
<ScottK> Which is wrong.  The python3.3 one should be renamed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: python does not laod that so
<ScottK> (with the extension)
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> kde does
<apachelogger> it's a kcm thingy or something
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> shoudl be name kpythonplugin3 btw
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> or python3plugin, not full version anyway
<ScottK> That would definitely be cleaner.
<apachelogger> the base line of the interpreter is important here
<apachelogger> so you can then say in your desktopfile
<ScottK> Someone should ask upstream what the prefer.
<apachelogger> X-KDE-Plugin=kpython3plugin
<apachelogger> ...indicating that your app/plasmoid/whatever requires a python3 interpreter
<apachelogger> FWIW that requirement possibly applies to more than just the kpythonplugin so
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-26
<apachelogger> someone make me finish the plymouth scripty this week plz
<ScottK> yofel: Sad news: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/132351010/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.kdepim_4%3A4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<soee> good morning
<yofel> ScottK: I don't know moc well enough to understand what the problem is...
<agateau> Riddell: do you have a tool to check pep8 conformance?
<Riddell> agateau: it gets run during package build of ubiquity
<Riddell> test/run-pep8 I think
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: just pushed pep8 fixes
<agateau> Riddell: one things worries me though: I can't test the slideshow. The installer crashes before it reaches this step (same thing happens on trunk). Any clue?
<Riddell> agateau: um nope, that's worrying
<Riddell> I'll try it on a virtual machine in a bit
<agateau> Riddell: I test it by running "ubiquity -d kde_ui" by hand, not through the install iso. Not sure if it matters
<vassie> hello all
<xnox> agateau: we are not talking about "testing ubiquity" we are talking about running the unit tests =) / check target.
<agateau> xnox: ?
<xnox> agateau: ./tests/run-pep8 ./tests/run-pyflakes
<agateau> xnox: yes, I fixed those. I am talking about a different issue.
<xnox> yes.....
<xnox> now that I catch up on backscroll =) sorry
<xnox> there is automated ./tests/run as well, but i'm not sure it exercises Qt frontend or not.
<agateau> interesting, I'll give it a try
<Riddell> hi vassie 
<vassie> Riddell: hello
<vassie> Riddell: who do i thank for the help with cantata?
<Riddell> vassie: oh I think that was a team effort, but you should still test it to ensure it's working
<vassie> Riddell: will do, if i can stay away, very jetlagged
<vassie> Riddell: ^awake
<ScottK> Riddell:  or apachelogger: Could you please help yofel and me with: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/132351010/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.kdepim_4%3A4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> "./templatedlg.moc:97:11: error: 'KDialoh' has not been declared"  mm is that moc making a typo for KDialog?
<Riddell> ScottK: have you tried recreating it on your arm machines?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.
<ScottK> And I'll be offline all day.
<ScottK> Maybe hit retry first and see if that solves it.  I didn't so someone could see the logs.
<Mirv> hmm, how did the Ambiance theme using in Qt4 work? in Qt5 it seems no theme information is used anymore
<Mirv> the most up-to-date information I can find is in http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/10/30/cleaning-up-styles-in-qt5-and-adding-fusion/ and its comments, but mostly it'd seem gtkstyle is now just integrated and I don't know what more should be done
<Mirv> I initially thought we had some related patch in Qt4, but it seems there are no more patches that wouldn't have been upstreamed regarding themes
 * Mirv found some missing dependencies
<Mirv> and that system icon support is not yet implemented https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,45291
<Mirv> (and that qtconfig building is currently disabled)
<Riddell> Mirv: I've added your queries to my todo queue for the day :)
<Mirv> :) I'm trying another build now
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> ScottK: makes no sense
<apachelogger> now the log's gone :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I hit rebuild
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> got the log still in cache or something?
<Riddell> ye
<apachelogger> please pasty somewhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/
 * apachelogger thinks the router here will soon explode
<apachelogger> having tedious connection drops all day
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/681860/
<apachelogger> that's what I moc on quantal
<Riddell> apachelogger: no mention of KDialoh
<Riddell> maybe moc really did make a typo
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> KDialoh appears to be a result
<apachelogger> _ckname should be _clname
<Riddell> maybe moc was having a bad day and spilled coke on its keyboard
<apachelogger> and that's internal
<apachelogger> quite possible ^^
<apachelogger> 7 seconds lag
 * apachelogger doesn't get it -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK, yofel: theory of the day: weird hiccups in moc on armhf
<apachelogger> god knows why
<yofel> agreed
<Darkwing> Morning
<Riddell> howdy leader in training
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> Taking a break after hour 3 lol
<Darkwing> I hate wintery mix weather
<Darkwing> Rain, freezing rain, snow and more freezing rain.
<BluesKaj> yeah , we have the same 
<Darkwing> Where you located BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> I'm a place callled , Sudbury Ontario, Canada , an you Darkwing ?
<BluesKaj> near
<Darkwing> Fort Wayne, Indiana... I'm about an hour south of Michigan and 25 minutes west of Ohio...
<BluesKaj> w' live close to one of the great lakes , Lake Huron/Georgian Bay
<BluesKaj> Darkwing, yes, I've driven thru your area , but it was a while back 
<Darkwing> Not too far
<Darkwing> I just moved here in last August. 
<Darkwing> I used to be in San Diego lol
<BluesKaj> ,big diff there :)
<Darkwing> Also a HUGE difference in cost of living
<BluesKaj> really ?  
<Darkwing> Much cheaper here 
<Darkwing> In San Diego, I had a medium 2 bed apartment that was 2400USD a month. Here I have a larger house for 600USD a month.
<BluesKaj> nice , that is cheap , a std 3 bedroom bungalow here goes for 900 minimum plus utilities  and heating bills can average 400-500/mos in winter
<BluesKaj> well ,this winter anyway 
<BluesKaj> been damn cold 
<Quintasan> \o
<Darkwing> I have 3 bed here... The heat is a bit more. Plus it does get warm here in summer too.
<Darkwing> It hasn't been too cold this year.
<Quintasan> I have a crapton of snow here, want some Darkwing?
<Darkwing> We had a couple weeks where it was -15C
<Darkwing> We are supposed to get about 10cm in the next 24 hours Quintasan
<Quintasan> >10cm
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I can send you 50cm of snow if you want :P
<Quintasan> riiiiiiiiiiiiight away
<Darkwing> LOL
 * yofel watches the 2cm snow outside
<yofel> it's snowing right now, but +1°C
<BluesKaj> we're running out of space to put the snow, the snow banks here are beginning to melt but not fast enough
<Darkwing> lol yay for ice.
<Quintasan> heck
<Quintasan> I can even send you a snowman
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> why the hell am I here where I should be making a snowman?
<Darkwing> When my kids were here over christmas, we made a very very short snowman.
<Darkwing> https://plus.google.com/photos/112229419791678868031/albums/5826691504033031393?authkey=CNnEko7m5O-3Kg
<BluesKaj> last yr at this time we had just a little snow left , and by mar 3rd it was gone. I recall marking it on the calendar.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Say anything you want but I'm almost 20 and I'm not passing a chance to make an xbox huge snowman and then flykicking it :P
<Darkwing> Quintasan: I just turned 30 and that sounds like wayyyyy too much fun :D
<Quintasan> >too much fun
<Quintasan> there is not such a thing as "too much fun"
 * Quintasan doesn't believe in that
<Darkwing> It's a US phrase meaning let's do it.
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> go on
<Quintasan> do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Darkwing> :D
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> I should be going to uni soon
<Quintasan> I didn't go to lectures in the morning
<Quintasan> according to my roomate, I woke about, took medicine
<Quintasan> turned off the alarm
<Darkwing> My classes are online. :D A get to go to a good school with all online classes.
<Quintasan> and went back to bed
<Darkwing> s/A/I/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "My classes are online. :D I get to go to a good school with all online classes."
<Quintasan> I woke up like 1 hour ago
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> LUNCHPAD Y U RUIN MY PERFECTLY READ INBOX
<BluesKaj> I quit launchpad notices , pita with constant dupes 
<Darkwing> I dump it all in a folder with a serverside sort
<BluesKaj> dunno how to do that 
<Darkwing> I have cpanel and use IMAP
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I do CTRL+A CTRL+R
<Quintasan> WORKS EVERY TIME
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> oops
<Darkwing> lol
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> that's how I read mailing lists too
 * yofel uses quite a bit of serverside filtering - except for mails related to debian, those put their origin information into fields I can't use on server side and need client sorting
<BluesKaj> well, what I did works , and I don't have to deal with unwanted emails at all , and I can't use kmail so my settings on t-bird are auto , including imap 
<BluesKaj> wow , blue sky and sunshine , finally after 3 days of dreariness
<Darkwing> kmail and pgp is annoying
<Darkwing> gpg rather
<BluesKaj> kmail segfaults after a few days here
<Darkwing> I'm on the LTS and it's still annoying
<Darkwing> I wish GMail could be used as a IMAP client
<yofel> works reasonably well here in 4.10, finally
<BluesKaj> so I haven't bothered retrying it ...no need for a server running a database here either , I'm just a home user
<BluesKaj> server=akonadi 
<yofel> it works reasonably fast these days. Someone just choose to use SQL instead of a plaintext database to make the data easier to share between applications.
<Darkwing> So, this is the worst in design I have seen ever from ASUS... Worst. Font Ever. http://imm.io/Xt4D
<Darkwing> Yes, it's in Windows
<Quintasan> wat
<JontheEchidna> I can picture a middle-aged manager looking over the engineer's shoulder telling him to use that font
<yofel> that's the enterprise version of the installer
<yofel> someone accidentally used it for a public package
<shadeslayer> \o
<agateau> Riddell: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-windowedhz5759 <= current state of ubiquity refresh (powered by sheytan background texture)
<lordievader> Looks good to me agateau :)
<agateau> lordievader: thanks!
<yofel> nice
<agateau> but I see I should take some inspiration from this awesome asus installer shared by Darkwing instead
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> I kept thinking why my mouse doesn't move
<agateau> :D
<lordievader> Oh yeah! Definitely go with that font!
<agateau> shadeslayer: that's what happen when I clumsily take screenshots from a VM
<yofel> shadeslayer: you turned it off? ^^
<yofel> oh, lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, no, the image had a mouse and my actual mouse was at the bottom of the screen
<agateau> owned by screenshot!
<shadeslayer> haven't recovered from the weekend clearly
<agateau> :)
<shadeslayer> hm, ubuntu getting voice recognition
<shadeslayer> nice
<Riddell> agateau: ooh la la
<Riddell> shadeslayer: time for a blog to say we already have simon?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where did you get to with ubiquity wifi and camera support?
<shadeslayer> camera support is somewhat there, I need to fix it up according to apachelogger's recommendations
<shadeslayer> I don't think I can do wifi support this cycle
<Riddell> okay dokay
<shadeslayer> UDS registrations still not up? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems not
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they removed the info regarding where it'll be held
<shadeslayer> how weird
<shadeslayer> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8ncz8ULJCz0J:uds.ubuntu.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk vs http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah well maybe it's not in oakland then
<shadeslayer> heh
<agateau> wow, something weird is happening here
<Riddell> ScottK, yofel, apachelogger: kdepim got further this time, now at 60% was at 19% when moc made its typo https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4327276
 * shadeslayer might buy a Nexus 10 soonish
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: PA3 stuff 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but why a 10 and not a 7?
<shadeslayer> because it has a better screen?
<Riddell> "ooh shiny" :)
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mind that it's different hardware so there's no guarantee any part of ubuntu would work on the 10
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Riddell> ok I'm wrong
<shadeslayer> I'm also trying to port it to my HTC One X
<shadeslayer> unfortunately, no plasma interface for phones
<davmor2> Riddell: infact it works better on the 10 than it does on the 7 :)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> davmor2: how so?
<shadeslayer> more powerful hardware?
<shadeslayer> I just have to figure out logistics
<davmor2> shadeslayer: cameras, sound and media all work on the 10 but not the 7, for touch rather than kubuntu the 7 doesn't have user login/switch or the sideshow so far amongst other things
<shadeslayer> oh
<davmor2> shadeslayer: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
 * shadeslayer wants PA3 to work perfectly on atleast 1 device
<shadeslayer> camera ... oooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw Kubuntu Raring doesn't boot on secure boot machines
<shadeslayer> I tried it at DA IICT one someone's laptop
<shadeslayer> s/one/on
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> I've been getting unclear results with this vaio
<Riddell> it doesn't work with 12.04.1 but it does with quantal and 12.04.2
<Riddell> I suspect not all secure boot machines are created equal
 * Riddell spots https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/uds-project/virtual-changes/+merge/150620
<shadeslayer> Virtual UDS? 0.o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wibble
<shadeslayer> ?
<Riddell> meaning i'm worried and upset by the idea at UDS might be virtual
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yeah
<jono> Riddell, why upset and worried?
<Riddell> jono: was looking forward to a nice UDS in oakland again
<Riddell> will be a shame to only do the video thing
<shadeslayer> not to mention I have shitty internet and cannot do video streaming :(
<jono> Riddell, I agree that face to face time is always great, but there are some limitations in UDS
<jono> it is not as transparent as it could be
<jono> for those who don't attend in person
<jono> we want to help fix that
<jono> and have a more accountable record of the event instead of a handful of sessions videoed
<shadeslayer> jono: so this UDS will be completely done online?
<jono> shadeslayer, yep
<jono> about to announce the changes
<jono> overall this should be better for wider participation in the event
<shadeslayer> bleh, I'll need to get better internets then
<jono> I will ping the blog when it goes online, just waiting for a few final changes
<yofel> well, at least I don't have to worry about applying then I guess
 * Riddell watches http://www.mobileworldlive.com/mobile-world-live-tv-live-stream
<yofel> jono: what's the planned timezone for the session times?
<jono> yofel, UTC
<yofel> thanks
<jono> but we picked a set of times that works as best as possible for Europe and America
<jono> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<shadeslayer> thx
<yofel> 3 months? as a kind of milestone discussion?
 * yofel actually reads the page
<Riddell> mm.. next week
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> good thing we're not got anything scheduled for next week, like feature freeze for example, cos that would be crazy to make those clash
<jjesse> wow
<yofel> lol
<yofel> but yeah, great timing :/
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel> hi
<jono> Riddell, well, given the fact there wasn't an event scheduled for next week originally, you can always just schedule for the May UDS
<jono> Riddell, then you don't lose anything
<jono> but next week is available for those who do want to utilize it
<murthy> yofel: hi
<murthy> yofel: i have a copyright with hybrid licence. here is the copyright text . http://paste.kde.org/682100/   From this link https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Licensing:BSD?rd=Licensing/BSD i can identify it as Hybrid BSD . What will be the keywork to be used in debian/copyright for this one?
 * yofel passes that to apachelogger
<murthy> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> murthy: "If there are licenses present in the package without a standard short name, an arbitrary short name may be assigned for these licenses." so calling it 'Hybrid BSD' would be ok
<murthy> yofel: will the standards accept it?
<yofel> that's from the dep5 documentation
<murthy> yofel: can you point it out for me>?
<yofel> so unless I understand it wrong, if dep5 doesn't define a name for a license, you may call it like you wish
<Riddell> I agree with yofel's understanding
<yofel> murthy: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/#license-field
<murthy> reading
<murthy> yofel: you are right, so shall i use "BSD-Hybrid" ?
<yofel> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> Gotta go. See you soon. ;)
<murthy> What should i do if there is no years of work is mentioned in a copyright ?
<Riddell> murthy: just leave it without then
<murthy> ok
<jussi> o/
<jussi> Riddell: so is it yet possible to disclose the state of our finance? 
<murthy> yofel: earlier you mentioned a file with dual license, i am on it right now, so what will be the license filed ?
<apachelogger> murthy, yofel: that reads like a 3clause bsd...
<apachelogger> what's hybrid about it?
<murthy> apachelogger: clause 2 is removed
<murthy> apachelogger: also check this out
<murthy> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/682226/
<apachelogger> the thing you posted has 3 clauses
<yofel> the formulation his half bsd half zlib
<yofel> wait
<murthy> apachelogger: ya
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> says exactly what the 3 cluase bsd says
<apachelogger> alas, it probably does not use the same wording
<murthy> yofel: one i posted now has apple and bsd 3 clause
<yofel> murthy: what was the original one again?
<apachelogger> bsd...
<murthy> let me check it again
<afiestas> anyway to install kscreen in 12.10?
<apachelogger> darwin's derived from bsd
<apachelogger> last time I asked you said it's not ready :P
<apachelogger> afiestas: looking into a backport later
<murthy> apachelogger: as you said this http://paste.kde.org/682100/  is using  bsd clause 3 with changed wording
<murthy> apachelogger: what about this file with a dual license apple and bsd 3 http://paste.kde.org/682226/
<murthy> apachelogger: what will the license field contain ?
<apachelogger> 3 clause bsd
<murthy> apachelogger: apple?
<Riddell> jussi: on the public document?
<yofel> murthy: http://paste.kde.org/682100/ is plain bsd-3
<Riddell> jussi: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AosntDLfgW_kdFQzWmZjTkt5X1lWQ3FFdXB3QkpTZ3c#gid=0
<Riddell> jussi: needs some tidying to separate KDE GB and Kubuntu accounts
<murthy> yofel: ya
<yofel> murthy: the other one is apsl-2.0 and bsd-4
<murthy> yofel: so should i list them one below the other in the license field ?
<jussi> Riddell: ahh, excellent, thanks
<yofel> murthy: well, as they are 2 licenses you can make a block for each one with the proper name. The license for the file would be apsl-2.0 and bsd-4-clause then
<murthy> yofel: so apsl-2.0 is a proper keyword right?
<murthy> Mirv: what about this one http://paste.kde.org/682238/ ?
<murthy> oops
<murthy> Mirv: nm
<murthy> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> license keys are self-defining
<apachelogger> it's why one needs to add the short version of the license
<murthy> apachelogger: so i can just put bsd?
<yofel> murthy: if http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/#license-specification specifies a name, you should use it
<yofel> otherwise use what you want - as long as you're consistent in the file
<murthy> apachelogger: in this case its a bsd with just one point from cluase 4 so i can put BSD-4-Hybrid ?
<murthy> yofel: ^
<murthy> yofel: i can understand the point, but i need to know if there any restrictions in using a custom string?
<murthy> yofel: previously i was not aware of the fact that it is necessary to limit the column width of a debian changelog to 80 chars
<yofel> murthy: unless dep5 says so, no
<yofel> and IIRC it does not
<murthy> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> murthy: whate are you talking about?
<murthy> apachelogger: the license field string specs
<apachelogger> there's still no such thing as a bsd-4-hybrid
<murthy> can there be a blank line in a copyright text or it should be replaced with a period ?
<murthy> apachelogger: ya thats a custom one
<apachelogger> where?
<murthy> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/682238/
<apachelogger> how is that anything-4 with 1 clause Oo
<murthy> apachelogger: that point is taken from bsd's 4 th clause
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> that is a bsd 1-clause license
<murthy> apachelogger: donbt we have to match the keyword template?
<murthy> apachelogger: *don't
<apachelogger> see what I wrote earlier
<apachelogger> it still has nothing to do with 4-clause
<murthy> apachelogger: i mean 4th clause
<apachelogger> http://spdx.org/licenses/BSD-2-Clause
<apachelogger> closest relative
<apachelogger> murthy: it's simply a bst-style license
<apachelogger> *bsd-style
<murthy> apachelogger: "* Neither the name of the organization nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission."
<murthy> apachelogger: thats the 4th clause of the bsd
<apachelogger> it's still bsd-style
<yofel> murthy: 4-clause relates to the number of clauses, not which one
<yofel> bsd is pretty loose on the wording anyway
<murthy> yofel: when people see the keyword they will know that the 4th clause is used in the license so thats why the number 4
<apachelogger> it has nothing to do with bsd-4-clause
<apachelogger> it is a bsd-style license
<apachelogger> end of story
<murthy> anyway i will use bsd-style
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Riddell> jussi: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AosntDLfgW_kdFQzWmZjTkt5X1lWQ3FFdXB3QkpTZ3c#gid=0 updated, £7744.99 in the kubuntu fund
<Riddell> oh no, a bit more
 * Riddell fixes
<Riddell> £7772
<Riddell> yofel, ScottK: kdepim compiled on armhf in quantal-proposed
<shadeslayer> any recommendations on how to update the poppler symbols?
<yofel> yay
<yofel> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> for some reasons it has foo.symbols.in and then debian/rules does some sed magic
<shadeslayer> s/reasons/reason
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> debian/%.symbols: debian/%.symbols.in
<shadeslayer>         cat $^ | sed -e 's/#CURVER#/$(UPSTREAM_VERSION)/g' > $@
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/poppler_0.22.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> if you're interested
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/4328955 and https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/4328956
<yofel> shadeslayer: found out how to do it?
<shadeslayer> errr no
<shadeslayer> I tried a couple of ways
<yofel> with C you can IIRC just apply the patch
<yofel> but you'll have the sed the version
<shadeslayer> but then there's i386 and amd64
<yofel> s/the/to/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "but you'll have to sed the version"
<yofel> shadeslayer: is there anything arch specific there?
<shadeslayer> the glib8 stuff seems the same, the qt4 stuff, not so much
<yofel> I *think* it's fine from how I understand the subst stuff in pkgkde-symbolshelper
<yofel> worst case, poke pino
 * apachelogger so tired :(
 * shadeslayer is still looking into it
<Darkwing> Now I'm sad
<Darkwing> Online UDS....
<Darkwing> Not very happy about this.
<yofel> we need to get you to Akademy somehow
<Darkwing> Unless it changes date I can't.
<yofel> :(
<Darkwing> I have my kids during the summer months.
<Darkwing> I don't get them very often... I get them first week of June and have them through August.
<yofel> nah, perfectly understandable. They do like to have it during summer though :/
<Darkwing> May would be perfect.
<Darkwing> Well, Now I have some stuff to figure out.
 * shadeslayer is sad as well
<shadeslayer> I had plans for stuff
<Darkwing> So did I... the weekend after I had family plans.
<shadeslayer> plus, my 10 year US visa seems a bit pointless now :P
<Darkwing> I have a feeling that this will not work out as well as people think.
<Darkwing> Talk about taking away the personal touch
<shadeslayer> I'm open to giving it a shot, except my bandwidth is shit for this kind of thing
<Darkwing> So is a lot of people.
<shadeslayer> not to mention latency and other stuff
<Riddell> Darkwing: so far I haven't heard from anyone who thinks it'll work out well
<Darkwing> Riddell: :) This is going to cause a HUGE "It's not open" push
<BluesKaj> having a seminar during the summer is off the mark , ppl spend time on vacation etc ..maybe a geek vacation,for some , but for others totally wrong
<Riddell> Darkwing: if the KDE office in barcelona is open we could have our own kubuntu sprint during UDS week
<Darkwing> Riddell: I think it would be interesting to do something in person... 
<apachelogger> Darkwing: not that I am up-to-date on the matters but KDE usually has a counterpart event in NA
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm, what do you recommend I do for these two symbols that only appear in the amd64 builds : 
<shadeslayer> +#MISSING: 0.22.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1# (optional=gccinternal)_ZN7Poppler10Annotation5Style7PrivateC1ERKS2_@Base 0.20.1
<shadeslayer> +#MISSING: 0.22.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1# (optional=gccinternal)_ZN7Poppler10Annotation5Style7PrivateC2ERKS2_@Base 0.20.1
 * shadeslayer goes off to read dpkg-gensymbols to get a better idea
<shadeslayer> so, according to dpkg-gensymbols, it's safe to just drop those symbols from the file
<yofel> optional ones you can drop, but what do you mean with amd64 only?
 * yofel reads both logs
<shadeslayer> those 2 symbols only appear in the amd64 log
<yofel> hm, looks i386 specific then
<shadeslayer> you mean amd64 specific?
<yofel> Poppler::Annotation::Style::Private::Private(Poppler::Annotation::Style::Private const&)
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's only missing on amd64 => i386 specific to me
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> right, I mis-interpreted that
<yofel> possibly add arch=, but if that's really gccinternal then it's unpredictable where it'll appear and where not
<yofel> shadeslayer: just forget about it: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128628490/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.poppler_0.20.5-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> oh lol
<murthy> yofel: the files thirdparty/breakpad/third_party/glog/* has google's copyright with type bsd-3 clause  except the build scripts (9 files) which has FSF copyright with type GPL. Should i list the script files?
<shadeslayer> I'll just use the i386 patch then
<yofel> murthy: yes
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> you list any files with copyright in them
<murthy> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when will the kpeople/ktp stuff getfixed :S
<shadeslayer> argh
<yofel> do the *fixing* post-FF
<shadeslayer> I thought I disabled the Quantal/Precise builds
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> shit is broken again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rage at mck182
<shadeslayer> I setup a email forward to forward all kpeople FTBFS's to him
<shadeslayer> eh wat
<apachelogger> meow
<shadeslayer>  libkpeople-dev : Depends: libkpeople4 (= 0+git20130218+r185-0ubuntu1~raring1) but it is not going to be installed
<murthy> yofel: this is just GPL right? http://paste.kde.org/682346/
<yofel> murthy: GPL-2+
<yofel> hm
<yofel> GPL-2+ with Autoconf exception
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I fear this is getting too detailed
<Riddell> murthy: you can ignore that
<apachelogger> in fact I know it is
<Riddell> "you may include it under
<Riddell> # the same distribution terms that you use for the rest of that program"
<Riddell> means you can ignore it
<murthy> sorry i overlooked it
<murthy> its gpl2+
 * yofel is too tired for licensing today -.-
<murthy> yofel: sorry
<murthy> yofel: i am iterating through the dirs and its like the russian doll
<yofel> nah, it's me that's sorry
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: does buildstatus work with ppas?
<yofel> well, *that* is reality ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus kscreen
<kubotu> kscreen:
<apachelogger> yeah that looks broken alright
<apachelogger> :(
<murthy> yofel: i will be finishing in 15 min
<yofel> apachelogger: not really, seems to track the primary archive
<yofel> not like adding ppa support would be much work
<apachelogger> the output is weird at any rate
<apachelogger> yofel: would be cool if you could make that happen ^^
<yofel> remind me again if it's not done by weekend
<murthy> Riddell: which one to ignore?
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus amarok
<kubotu> amarok:
<kubotu>  powerpc Successfully built
<kubotu>  i386 Successfully built
<kubotu>  armhf Successfully built
<kubotu>  armel Successfully built...
<apachelogger> also I think one-line output would be nice
 * apachelogger wonders why kscreen is broken and sighs
<Riddell> murthy: ignore http://paste.kde.org/682346/
<murthy> Riddell: you mean i can ignore the copyright for the build scripts?
<Riddell> murthy: yes
<murthy> Riddell: cool
<apachelogger> afiestas: kscreen in ppa however lunchpad decided that today is a busy day and refuses to build it within the next couple of hours...
<apachelogger> backports ppa
<murthy> ha ha ha
<murthy> I am going to get mad today
<Riddell> uh oh
<murthy> when open a dir and it contains a single dir and i thnk its going to end and then when i open it and i see several dir with many files :D
<murthy> my prognosis is that i will take a day to finish
 * yofel usually uses licensecheck piped through several layers of grep for licensing fun
<murthy> yofel: eventually i will do the same, but since this is my learning period , it will be good for me to do it manually
<shadeslayer> we should outsource licensing fixes to monkeys
<murthy> ya
<yofel> they're already busy making drafts for freedesktop standards and don't have time
<murthy> oops i thought that was joke
<yofel> it was :P
<murthy> such a team exist?
<murthy> ah :D
<yofel> only on the planet of apes
<murthy> yofel: its like the google's april gag
<murthy> yofel: after what Riddell, i am wondering if had wasted my time
<yofel> murthy: I think he meant the exception
<yofel> it's still GPL-2+
<murthy> yofel: thirdparty/breakpad/* has google's copyright with the exception of some
<shadeslayer> freedesktop standards are the lulz
<apachelogger> yes, they are a joke, lol
<apachelogger> :P
<murthy> yofel: the breakpad has many files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are you lulzing at?
<murthy> yofel: Riddell can you take a look at the dir tomahawk-0.6.0/thirdparty/breakpad and tell me if it needs the exceptions need to be listed?
<yofel> murthy: that's why I would run "licensecheck -c=* -r *" over it and only manually look at the stuff it doesn't recognise
<Riddell> murthy: where is the tar?
<yofel> Riddell: pull-ppa-source tomahawk/ppa quantal
<yofel> Riddell: pull-ppa-source tomahawk/ppa tomahawk quantal
<murthy> v0.6.0
<murthy> this is work in process and there are pending corrections http://paste.kde.org/682394/ 
<murthy> thats the copyright for tomohawk 0.6.0
<murthy> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> the hell
<yofel> third_party/glog/compile: GPL (v2 or later) (with incorrect FSF address) GENERATED FILE
<Riddell> murthy: no they don't
<Riddell> yofel: that's got an autoconf exception
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the fact that freedesktop standards exist
<yofel> I was just surprised that licensecheck actually checks the FSF address o.O
<murthy> Riddell: no need to add the exceptions? and totally sum as google's?
<murthy> yofel: i am checking with the software and its very cool
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun
<Riddell> murthy: yes
<murthy> Riddell: omg, thank you
<murthy> shadeslayer: breakfast?
<shadeslayer> oh lol
<shadeslayer> look at the time
<shadeslayer> 4.22 AM
<murthy> ya :)
<shadeslayer> completely lost track of time tonight
 * shadeslayer attributes that to House of Cards
<murthy> shadeslayer: I am not feeling even a little bit sleepy
<shadeslayer> :D
<murthy> apachelogger: expect attaching the licenses text, i think its complete http://paste.kde.org/682418/
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> actually lintian should tell you
<murthy> apachelogger: no i mean the syntax
<murthy> apachelogger: overall appearance and grouping 
<murthy> apachelogger: are you ok with line 100 ?
<afiestas> apachelogger: thanks :p
<murthy> apachelogger: one small correction
<afiestas> apachelogger: don't tell shadeslayer but you are my favorite Kubuntu packager, at least for this week :p
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> murthy: no
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> License: GPL-2+
<apachelogger> not defined
<apachelogger> License: LGPL-2
<apachelogger> not defined
<apachelogger> License: LGPL-2.1
<apachelogger> not defined
<apachelogger> ....
<murthy> apachelogger: thats what i said in the previous comment, EXCEPT THAT
<murthy> apachelogger: talk about the text formatting, i will come to the lintian checking part later
<apachelogger> there's not much to look at :P
<apachelogger> if it parses it's fine
<murthy> apachelogger: line 100?
<apachelogger> would be nice to have linebreaks
<murthy> apachelogger: 80 chars ok?
<apachelogger> if you can make stuff not exceed 80chars/line that is peferred
<apachelogger> not a requirement though
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> if a dep5 parser has problems with parsing a way too long line it probably has no business being a parser ^^
<murthy> apachelogger: doing a lintian check after dpkg-buildpackage -s gives warning about these things.  example http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557229/
<murthy> apachelogger: and i was asked to remove those https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdlna/+bug/1129977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129977 in libdlna (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-development
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] evaluate input methods ibus and fcitx and ensure they both work, decide which to ship: TODO
<apachelogger> thoughts?
<apachelogger> murthy: so?
<murthy> apachelogger: text formatting is a step that has to be taken care
<apachelogger> not in dep5
<murthy> apachelogger: unofficially
<murthy> apachelogger: so shall i copy paste the license text from here http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/#license-field?
<murthy> apachelogger: so shall i copy paste the license text from here http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/#license-field ?
<murthy> apachelogger: give me reference for the license definition so that i can copy paste 
<apachelogger> murthy: inside the source you have a perfectly fine short license version to use :P
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> then simply append the "On Debian systems, the full text of ...." aprt
<apachelogger> *part
 * apachelogger leaves for today
<ScottK> Riddell: \o/
<ScottK> jono: No.  It's the end of UDS.  When I'm at a UDS in person, I've taken off work and can focus.  I'm in a session virtually every slot.  There's no way that'll happen if I'm not there.  I know from how much I've participated when I'm not there before.  I doubt I'm at all atypical.
<ScottK> Plus every three month makes zero sense.
<ScottK> That is until Canonical announces it's changed the release cycle too, so I'll wait for that one.
<murthy> brb
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-27
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No fcitx until Debian has new version which supports more backends
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If we decide to ship fcitx now we will be left out with no support say for japanese and korean
<shadeslayer> some support is better than no support?
<Quintasan> Since there are no backends for Korean and Japanese yet
<Quintasan> I believe that after langpack fix it will be okay
<Quintasan> Generally ibus has poor integration
<Quintasan> Fcitx has better KDE integration but the version Debian has is not feature complete yet
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Besides Riddell already blogged about it WORKING so I don't think it's a good time to break it
<murthy> ya
<Quintasan> apachelogger: BUT if Debian has new fcitx already I could try changing the whole stack but I wouldn't push the change without QA
<Quintasan> and by that I mean getting people using the respective languages trying that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Our dailies for ktp for quantal fail magnificently, can you investigate or want me to do that?
<jono> ScottK, can't you take off the two days to participate?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: already fixed
<ScottK> jono: Not next week.
<shadeslayer> I think
<jono> ScottK, I mean for the May one
<ScottK> The next few weeks are very booked for me.
<shadeslayer> I can make clang crash \o/
<ScottK> That depends a bit on what time zone it's in.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, look at PPA, they failed, you might want to retry them if you think it should work
<jono> ScottK, always UTC
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: mostly everything failed because of tp-logger-qt
<shadeslayer> which causes ktp-common-internals to fail
<yofel> Quintasan: had any time to look at pykde4?
<ScottK> Probably not then as that's out of sync with my family schedule.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do retry eeeeet.
<Riddell> jono: is canonical going to get rid of non-LTS releases?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: send me cookies first
 * Quintasan takes banhammer out
 * Quintasan smashes shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :p
 * Quintasan goes retrying builds
<shadeslayer> no point
<Quintasan> or whatever
<Quintasan> They will build autmagically later on
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+recipe/telepathy-logger-qt-daily needs building first
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: AT LEAST add RENAMING the damn contacts to the contact list
<shadeslayer> huh?
<Quintasan> Please tell me you can rename any contact in 0.5.2
<Quintasan> Because for life of me I can't find such an option
<shadeslayer> AFAIK no
<Quintasan> Then fix it if it's not there already
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME
<Quintasan> EYOUHAVEPLENTYOFTIME
<shadeslayer> Blame the egyptians
<shadeslayer> eh no
<Quintasan> Then tell me in which file I add this so I try doing that myself
<shadeslayer> ask in #kde-telepathy ?
<Quintasan> Aren't you working on that as well?
<jono> Riddell, Canonical isn't making any arbitrary decision about non-LTS releases
<jono> Riddell, any release management changes are a community discussion
<jono> and you are better talking to the release team than me
<jono> ScottK, shame if you can't make it, but won't the UDS hours fit with your timezone during the day?
<jono> it begins at 4pm
<jono> UTC
<ScottK> Depends on the day.
<jono> ScottK, always Tues/Wed
<jono> but I appreciate your work commitments will change
<ScottK> Tuesdays are 98% bad for me right now.
<Riddell> jono: where will that discussion happen?
<jono> ScottK, that's a shame
<jono> Riddell, when it hits ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> If you do virtual, it's just natural you won't get the same level of time and focus.
<jono> ScottK, it is a trade-off, some people can't do physical, some people can't do virtual
<jono> virtual I think will open the event up to more people, and be more transparent
<murthy> i am off to bed see you all later
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw I just added "|arch=!amd64" after the optional flag to the symbols file
 * shadeslayer is still hungry and Quintasan won't send me cookies
 * Quintasan throws a banhammer at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer dodges
<Quintasan> No. You don't
 * Quintasan throws 5k banhammers at shadeslayer
 * yofel can't send any cookies because he ate all that were left earlier
 * shadeslayer uses matrix reflex skills to dodge 5K banhammers
 * yofel hands Quintasan Mr. Smith
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you know the Donkey from Worms World Party?
 * Quintasan sends one over at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> oh lord jesus
<shadeslayer> I'm done for
<Quintasan> So
<Quintasan> What you want me to QA in that 0.5.3?
<Quintasan> It wokrs
<Quintasan> works*
<shadeslayer> good enough
<Quintasan> give me your jid
<Quintasan> Because I dropped the jabber.org one
<Quintasan> Jabber.org going down three times a day is not a good sign
 * Quintasan out
<Quintasan> Good night
<ScottK> jono: Besides, I already took a week out of my life to plan a release that Canonical is about to cancel, so why would I be foolish enough to do that again.
<jono> ScottK, I guess we can never do anything right, eh?
<ScottK> Independent of if switching to LTS only is a good idea or not, this is most certainly not the time to do it.
<ScottK> It should be done after 14.04 rather than dumping it onto everyone in the middle of an LTS cycle.
<jono> ScottK, I am not the right the guy to have this discussion with, you are better discussing this with the Canonical release team folks and engineering managers
<ScottK> Canonical does seem to pretty consistently fail in basic project management and communication matters.
<jono> ScottK, depends on your view
<jono> I would disagree, then again I am a manager at Canonical :-)
<jono> I think we do a lot of good work, but there are some mistakes we have made
<ScottK> I agree there is good work.
<jono> the thing is, the goal with this UDS really is to make things more open and communacitive
<jono> as I wrote in my last blog, remotely participating at UDS is harder than it could be
<ScottK> So what are we supposed to plan mid-cycle at a UDS?
<ScottK> Makes no sense.
<jono> well, it makes sense for some teams
<jono> as an example, I would find it useful for Ubuntu Accomplishments
<jono> and for community management related topics
<ScottK> Right, but that's not work tied to releases.
<jono> such as the port-o-thon
<jono> right, but no one is saying you have to utilize every UDS
<jono> if you want to plan every two UDSs, just do that
<ScottK> The primary focus of UDS has always been to plan the next release.
<jono> agreed
<ScottK> So having one now, makes no sense.
<jono> I disagree
<jono> with the mobile and tablet work there is lots to be discussed
<jono> remember that needs and goals change in between releases
<ScottK> Right, but those are largely internal Canonical projects.
<jono> so Canonical wants to discuss a lot at a UDS about the future convergfence work
<jono> ScottK, but here's the thing, they are public projects
<jono> everything we want to do with the phone and tablet isopen
<jono> the code is open and there are daily images
<jono> if you want us to be more open, one burden is that we need to discuss topics in an open way too :-)
<ScottK> The current images are being built with significant chunks from outside the Ubuntu archive.
<jono> right
<jono> but that should change in the future
<jono> remember they are demos that are evolving into full products
<jono> the point is that we released the code now
<jono> not when the full product is fone
<jono> done
<jono> and the UDS next week is going to include sessions to coordinate this work in a community way
<ScottK> The fact that Canonical released code makes it non-proprietary.  It doesn't make it anything other than a Canonical project.
<jono> ScottK, dude
<jono> will you ever cut us some slack when we are trying to do the right thing
<jono> ?
<ScottK> When I see it.
<jono> ok
<ScottK> Just describe it accurately.
<ScottK> It's currently a Canonical project that you've published source for and would like to get a broader community working on.
<ScottK> I think that's fair, accurate, and a good thing.
<ScottK> Don't oversell.
<jono> how am I overselling?
<jono> I just said that
<jono> we are releasing code that we want to work with our community on
<ScottK> Right, but the community aspect of it is mostly a future thing.
<jono> how so?
<jono> the code is available right now in branches
<jono> and we have a number of projects actively encouraging community participation:
<jono> 1) port-o-thon
<ScottK> Right, but making code available doesn't make a community project.
<jono> 2) ubuntu core apps
<Darkwing> Jono: 
<Darkwing> toro?
<Darkwing> :-D 
<jono> ScottK, right, which is why we are having a UDS to discuss it
<ScottK> Since feature freeze is in a couple of weeks, it's a bit of an odd time.
<jono> *sigh*
<jono> I think this is a fruitless discussion, you have already made up your mind
<jono> we are just going around in circles
<ScottK> I'm not the only one.
<ScottK> If you want community buy in, involve us in the conversation before decisions are made.
<jono> was I supposed to include you in the conversation when I created Ubuntu Accomplishments?
<jono> or Lernid?
<jono> or Jokosher?
<ScottK> No, but changing UDS has pretty broad impacts on a lot of people.
<jono> agreed, which is why after two UDSs we will review how well it works
<jono> and UDS has always been a Canonical funded event
<ScottK> In part.
<jjesse> why wasn't this change discussed at a UDS
<jono> we pay for everything, and sponsor 50 community members
<ScottK> You also have sponsors.
<jjesse> and gotten community feedback then?
<jono> jjesse it wasn't an idea at UDS
<jjesse> like at this UDS?
<ScottK> Also Canonical is not the only one paying to sponsor people to go to UDS.
<jono> ScottK, no, but we sponsor the majority of people, and we fund the majority of the event
<jono> anyway, as we already agreed
<jono> this is going around in circles
<ScottK> Sure.  Majority, but not 100%.  Canonical is the primary, but not only stakeholder.
<jono> I am going to get back to work
<jono> thanks for the discussion
<ScottK> UDS for Google+ users only now too.  That's a nice enhancement.
<Darkwing> I'm kinda digging the G+ Hangout thing except...
<Darkwing> what are they going to do about the 10 people limit?
<Darkwing> Limiting 10 people to an online discussion will be interesting.
<jjesse> btw ScottK i agreed w/ everything you said (typed)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Google+ privacy policy is inconsistent with my values.
<ScottK> I don't mind using it to read other people's stuff, but I don't want to write anything on it.
<jjesse> so it looks like you can't attend UDS
<jjesse> i was surprised by the choice of g+ 
<ScottK> Wasn't going to anyway, but yet.
<jjesse> i think G+ might discourage people from attending as well
<Darkwing> I saw we hold our own online talks... oh wait, we already do.
<Darkwing> daily.
<Darkwing> Anyone happen to know what backend the KDE techbase (techbase.kde.org) is written in?
<ScottK> Mamarok: ^^^?
<shadeslayer> it's down
<shadeslayer> or rather
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: mediawiki IIRC
<shadeslayer> yup, MediaWiki
<shadeslayer> "<meta name="generator" content="MediaWiki 1.20.2" />"
<shadeslayer> all hail MediaWiki
 * shadeslayer finds this odd
<Darkwing> Thanks shadeslayer
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> np
<Darkwing> I have a vision...
<Darkwing> Not sure how I'm going to pull it off just yet but, I have a vision.
<ScottK> They have medication for that.
<Darkwing> ScottK: I think that's why I have it.
<ScottK> Heh.
<bkerensa> ScottK: kudos to you and you dont even know why!
<ScottK> bkerensa: Why?
 * ScottK suspects p.u.c is involved.
<ScottK> jono: correction added.  Thanks.  I did, in fact, misread the announcement.
 * shadeslayer suspects unicorns are involved
 * shadeslayer goes back to building android
 * ScottK heard Unicorn is tasty.
<shadeslayer> /o\
 * shadeslayer sticks fedora stickers on ScottK's laptop
 * ScottK waits for 4.9.5 to install ...
<ScottK> Works.
<ScottK> yofel: Looks good here on 4.9.5 from proposed.  Thanks.
<ScottK> How do I get "canconfirm" permission on b.k.o?
<jono> ScottK, np
<soee> good morning
<mikhas> hm, what's the deadline for proposing GSOC ideas @ http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2013/Ideas ?
<mikhas> am thinking of adding some Maliit tasks there
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Mamarok> Darkwing: can I help bringing this vision to maturation?
<Riddell> Darkwing: you pinged?
 * smartboyhw says hi to everyone
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> What sort of Kubuntu news do we have? (Except of course the stupid UDS-changing thing_
 * smartboyhw needs to talk to jono
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/ has appeared
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :D
 * smartboyhw doesn't have a Nexus 7 to test anyway
<Riddell> mine doesn't seem to be in a cooperative mood
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh
<Riddell> I think I'll let it charge for a bit before trying again
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Darkwing> MOrning.
<smartboyhw> Hello Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Mamarok: I was wanting to know what was used for the techbase.kde, I have a vision for doing that for Kubuntu stuff because it's much better looking and flowing than the wiki it.
<Darkwing> it/is
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why are you saying Darkwing as a training leader? (/me wants to know the reason)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should I post about the kubuntu-active images to Planet Ubuntu? I want to do some blogging today
<Mamarok> Darkwing: well, I used to like moin-moin wiki, but since I use Mediawiki more I started to loath the moin-moin one :)
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: I'm going to Uni for Organizational Leadership degree
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, good one there:)
<Darkwing> Mamarok: MediaWiki has language support?
<Mamarok> yes, of course
<Mamarok> but these are things you best ask neverendingo in #kde-www, he is one of our wiki overlords
<Darkwing> Hah! I knew there had to be a channel for it :D
<Darkwing> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> Darkwing: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> there is always a channel for everything :)
<Darkwing> Mamarok: But of course.
<Darkwing> I should really extend my doc writing to KDE as well.
<Mamarok> Darkwing: well, userbase.kde.org is where we write docs
<Darkwing> DocBook FTW
<Mamarok> well, it is not so good for new contributors as there are not many good editors out there, and we have a skritp that can export from mediawiki to docbook :)
<Mamarok> that's how we wrote the Amarok handbook
<Mamarok> script*
<Darkwing> I write DocBook for the Kubuntu Docs
<Darkwing> at least the shipped system docs are.
<Mamarok> Darkwing: whcih leaves out a lot of potential contriibutors who would be able to contribute to a wiki more likely
<Darkwing> Hence why I wanted to know what you guys used.
<Mamarok> of course we ship docbook, but for the user POV docbook is a PITA
<Darkwing> Yeah, I've run into that.
<Mamarok> so if you want contributors, use the wiki and then export
<Darkwing> Not to mention the validation
<Darkwing> Mamarok: That is a great idea
<Mamarok> check with neverendingo and yurchor in #kde-www
<Mamarok> it works really well
<Mamarok> and without that we still wouldn't have a decent handbook for Amarok
<Mamarok> OK, food calls, later
<Darkwing> thanks again.
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping when you have a chance
<Darkwing> and it's not 5a my time :P
<Darkwing> Good morning smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want help with your Archos G9?
<Riddell> highvoltage: ooh sarcy :)
 * shadeslayer has a failing disk
<Riddell> Darkwing: pong?
<shadeslayer> have to get it replaced tomorrow
<Darkwing> Riddell: that convo I just had... how hard would be it be got a userdoc.kubuntu.org with mediawiki?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: save the blog until someone's testing they are in some sort of working state
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> Darkwing: I doubt canonical will put it on their servers, you can set it up on some other server and ask canoical sysadmin to point the domain at it, dunno if they'll do so
 * Darkwing sighs
<shadeslayer> somehow I doubt that's going to happen in this lifetime
<Riddell> Darkwing: but it would be worth a shot
<Darkwing> Riddell: I know it would. Who do I send the request to?
<Darkwing> Maybe I'll ping the CC and see if they would help me since they seem to want to help.
<Riddell> Darkwing: rt@ubuntu.com  please point domain name at IP address foo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Darkwing here is on a leadership course at uni
<shadeslayer> maybe also get qa.kubuntu.org pointed to http://209.141.48.59/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Darkwing here is on a leadership course at uni
<shadeslayer> oooh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, he told me:)
<smartboyhw> Em qa.ubuntu.com doesn't exist does it *now*
<highvoltage> Riddell: sarcy? :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, shouldn't be difficult to point
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it does
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, so this includes the Quantal -> Raring, Oneiric -> Precise & Lucid -> Precise test upgrades right?
<shadeslayer> no
 * smartboyhw is thinking of implementing it to Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh!?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu is Quantal -> Raring
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-backports is : Quantal -> Quantal + 4.10 -> Raring
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh:P
<Darkwing>   My email has gone wonky...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, would it be possible for the automated testing system to auto report a testcase result to Ubuntu ISO QA Tracker (upgrade testcases)?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> is there an API I can send reports to?
<shadeslayer> there is, except it's a read only API
<shadeslayer> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/api/help/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: oh?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I mean I am confirming your opinion about read-only API
<shadeslayer> plz to send link
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> kind of pointless that is
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, however one strange thing: ubuntu-cdimage is actually having the highest reported testcases for Raring Alpha 2
<smartboyhw> Which is EXTREMELY strange
<shadeslayer> okay
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ask the ubuntu-cdimage team for that:P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> will do
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<shadeslayer> not sure if anyone saw the annoucement, but there's a ARM64 arch now
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Darkwing> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Darkwing
<BluesKaj> snowing here , again  :(
<BluesKaj> well snow/rain 
<Darkwing> Same here.
<Darkwing> It all froze last night so, ice everywhere and starting to melt :/
<BluesKaj> yeah it's right at the freezing point or slightly above ...messy 
<BluesKaj> huge storm, over 1000mi wide 
<soee> +7 here and sunny :)
<Riddell> it's gorgeous in bonny scotland
<BluesKaj> Well , the Americans can't blame us for this storm , it formed in Texas and it's moving NE
<BluesKaj> thanks to the Bermuda current or the Brirtish Isles would be like Northern Canada :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<BluesKaj> no hmms about it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you have a look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<shadeslayer> to figure out porting instructions for the Archos 101 G9
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, looks scary :)
<shadeslayer> it's not :P
<shadeslayer> I'm going to give the TF101 another try
<shadeslayer> the biggest problem being my shitty wifi speed
<shadeslayer> rdieter: ping
<rdieter> shadeslayer: hola
<shadeslayer> rdieter: hi, do you guys have QtWebkit 2.3 compiled with GStreamer 1.0?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pst, ask him if he has it compiled on powerpc first
<rdieter> shadeslayer: no, i only just managed to get the sucker to built very recently, but only against gst-0.10
<shadeslayer> lul
<rdieter> i didn't see any references to gst1 in the sources, but I didn't look too hard either
<shadeslayer> rdieter: I tried to compile it with gst1 : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/build
<rdieter> ah, -DGST_API_VERSION=1.0 -DGST_API_VERSION_1 defines.  yay.  did that require any manual config or patching to enable it?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> give me a second
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am writing an angry post about the new UDS arrangement:P
<shadeslayer> rdieter: http://paste.kde.org/682958/
<rdieter> shadeslayer: ok, I'll try to give it a whirl
<shadeslayer> didn't build for me, feel free to poke me if you get it to build
<rdieter> shadeslayer: what's the source of that patch, is that something homegrown or upstream or ??
<shadeslayer> a mix of homegrown and upstream
<shadeslayer> let me find the ref
<smartboyhw> jono, hello
 * smartboyhw wants a talk
<jono> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> jono, only one thing:
<smartboyhw> UDS online starts at 16:00 UTC
<shadeslayer> rdieter: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106669
<jono> smartboyhw, right
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 106669 in WebKit Qt "[Qt] Switch to GStreamer 1.0" [Normal,New]
<smartboyhw> However for us Asians (Chinese + Japanese + Korean) that would mean midnight
<rdieter> shadeslayer: thx
<smartboyhw> jono, I suggest UDS to start at 14:00 UTC or 15:00 UTC
<jono> smartboyhw, why?
<shadeslayer> rdieter: that doesn't apply completely
<shadeslayer> rdieter: so I had to modify it a bit
<rdieter> shadeslayer: sure, probably depends on which branch is used
<smartboyhw> jono, 14:00 UTC would be 22:00 for me in Hong Kong (and Beijing), which is almost sleeping time. The Europeans will be after-lunch. The Americans will be awake by then:)
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * apachelogger falls over
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, whoa!~?
<jono> smartboyhw, the americans in California are not awake then :-)
<smartboyhw> jono, and by your time the Asians will be asleep....
<shadeslayer> rdieter: I've been told that if you apply this instead : http://paste.opensuse.org/31253325 : it works
<smartboyhw> jono, make it 15:00 UTC please
<shadeslayer> and that mine is missing some minor adjustments
<apachelogger> no transparency for asian contributors :(
<shadeslayer> ^
<rdieter> shadeslayer: cool
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yeah
<jono> smartboyhw, for this event we are going to stick to the original time, but we may adjust it for the event after
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, where are you from
<smartboyhw> jono, OK
<apachelogger> the moon
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> so this l10n stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I don't know where to start.
<jono> smartboyhw, I am sure there will be lots of things we will fix and improve based on feedback :-)
<apachelogger> It is just so hugely complicated.
<smartboyhw> jono, :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Did you document the upgrade QA yet?
<shadeslayer> LS
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> someone needs to clone me
<shadeslayer> so that I can be lazy while clones work
<apachelogger> https://translations.launchpad.net/ <- Note how the translatable OS column is sorted
<apachelogger> we've had 3 klingon translations to 13.04
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> dpm: pingy
<dpm> hey apachelogger, pongy!
<dpm> (I'm about to hop into multiple calls, so I might not be too responsive for the next couple of hours)
<apachelogger> dpm: heya, can we create the same template in multiple sources and launchpad merges them into one?
<apachelogger> use case being that we generate a kubuntu.pot from each source package that has kubuntu-specific string changes, but launchpad presents one template and we load one .mo 
<dpm> apachelogger, hm, no, that's not possible unfortunately. The model is that each template (or set of templates) is bound to a source package
<apachelogger> ok thanks
<dpm> could you create a fake source package to contain all templates perhaps?
<apachelogger> that'd be an option
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: options for kubuntu-specific l10n: create fake source to create one kubuntu.pot for launchpad (needs to be updated to trigger pot update); create kubuntu-foo.pot for package foo and load that (ought to be more expensive at runtime ... e.g. if kdeui, libplasma and amarok carries changes in amarok that's 3 more files to hold open/look through)
<apachelogger> opinions?
<shadeslayer> > l10n magic
<apachelogger> mhh, actually the fake source is a bit tricky
<apachelogger> need to get each source we care about
<apachelogger> so probably kubuntu package set 
<apachelogger> which requires that thingy to be complete
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's just a few patches isn't it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I was thinking put those patches into a dedicated source tar and get it to make a .pot from them
<Riddell> that's a code copy so not entirely reliable but we don't change such strings much
<Riddell> and I don't even know how many there are, maybe none
<apachelogger> Riddell: that requires people to be aware of a) that they change a string b) that they need to copy it...
<apachelogger> don't like it TBH
<Riddell> it's not great but I can't think of a better way
<apachelogger> get each source in our package set
<apachelogger> generate original pot
<apachelogger> apply patches
<apachelogger> generate patched pot
<apachelogger> diff pots, append result to kubuntu.pot
<Riddell> that sounds fiddly and still requires some manual work when changing a string
<Riddell> so I don't see the advantage
<apachelogger> it doesn't require manual work when changing a string
<apachelogger> it requires manual work at key points in the l10n schedule
<apachelogger> i.e. at least run script and upload package after string freeze
<Riddell> mm right
<apachelogger> yofel: did you follow up on bug 1080115 btw
<ubottu> bug 1080115 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 Splash Screen has Debian Branding" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080115
<apachelogger> Riddell: ultimately the single point of failure with that approach would be that someone changes a string after string freeze and fails to inform anyone
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does kubuntu-firefox-installer have a translation on launchpad but amarok does not?
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok is in universe so doesn't need one
<Riddell> so the question is why would kubuntu-firefox-installer have one in launchpad
<apachelogger> it ought to generate the pot regardless
<apachelogger> we did not remove that I think
<yofel__> apachelogger: not particulary, I can look at it again after FF. I guess it would need a kcfg script to fix that.
<apachelogger> yofel: I meant get the relationship changed in debian
<apachelogger> the contionous issue comes from the debian package still being installed on those systems... not much to be done about that
<shadeslayer> ooh
<yofel__> apachelogger: ah no, I didn't look at that
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> l10n is completely fckd
<apachelogger> kubuntu-firefox-installer is in lunchpad but in no package
<apachelogger> why it is in lunchpad but amarok is not is completely unknown
<yofel__> I forgot? (if that why was for me)
<yofel__> need a better todo list
<apachelogger> and doing patched base crap is completely mind explodering
<yofel__> it's a mess right now
<apachelogger> might as well remove kde-l10n-* from the archive to show everyone just how broken shit really is
<yofel__> apachelogger: could you not remove the only actually working part?
<Riddell> agateau: awooga
<agateau> Riddell: if you say so
<Riddell> agateau: will review first thing tomorrow, poke me if I forget
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> will do
<agateau> that leaves me some time to commit a pep8 fix :)
<Quintasan> ASRQWFDSG!#$#@T@#R%@Re
 * Quintasan configured ssmtp but forgot to report the bug and was wondering why people still want something from him
<Quintasan> ScottK: So, reading mail about UDS, it seems dead to me, think they will revert back the orginal form of the event if it goes badly?
<ScottK> They claim that.
<ScottK> However given it's really expensive, what's the chance?
<Quintasan> I just can't see it working in the online form
<ScottK> It depends on how you define working.
<ScottK> If the success metric is "was it cheaper", it's likely to work.
<mikhas> I have no idea how to "participate" next week.
<mikhas> I'd have to be online in some G+ hangouts all the time? nah thanks
<apachelogger> we'll mumble :P
<apachelogger> using a proprietary software solution seems a bit wrong actually
<genii-around> Why don't they use like AccessGrid or something?
<apachelogger> liase with apol to ensure muon-discover suitable for kubuntu active
<apachelogger> how did that not have an assignee? Oo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone might have even blogged about that fact (using proprietary ...)
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] package akonadi-social and dependencies: TODO
<apachelogger> what's that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't read planets anymore
<apachelogger> they are all boring
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> getting more boring every day
<apachelogger> raged about it the other day to some kde people
<ScottK> My blog post on that topic was the very next one after the announcement on p.u.c.
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> also a nice post
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> "Call for Presenters - Plenaries at UDS" :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's akonadi-social?
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] package kcm_touchpad and compare against synaptiks for default: TODO
<apachelogger> if that is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kcm_touchpad?content=113335
<apachelogger> then I think we can give up
<apachelogger> last update 2010
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can mark my check for new synaptiks version on done.  There is no new version.
<ScottK> Right.  Call that done too.
<apachelogger> so we have no solution and no options anymore?
<ScottK> What we have is as good as it gets apparently.
<ScottK> Not enough people like afiestas as willing to work on infrastructure.
<ScottK> as/are
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-dev] bring back notification when half a language installed from language-selector: TODO
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> the kcm locale stuff lacks any reasonability
<apachelogger> ScottK: we coudl always use the gnome thingy
<apachelogger> gnomies love their middleware :P
<apachelogger> >>> diffstat -s debian/patches/kubuntu_langpack_install.diff
<apachelogger>  7 files changed, 555 insertions(+), 24 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> implementing the tasks from the blueprint would probably double the patch size
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> and no JT here
 * apachelogger cries
 * Quintasan cries with apachelogger
<Quintasan> how the hell I'm supposed to fix ktp when I can't even get the whole stack to find telepathy logger
<ScottK> Quintasan: Make shadeslayer do it.  Isn't KTP his baby.
<Quintasan> I'm supposed to finally learn how to code
<Quintasan> this seems simple enough for me to do alone
<Quintasan> I still can make him finish it if I happen to surrender
<apachelogger> you've won a work item btw
<apachelogger> [quintasan] evaluate input methods ibus and fcitx and ensure they both work, decide which to ship: TODO
<Quintasan> IT'S DONE
<Quintasan> mark it
<Quintasan> as done
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you mark it
<Quintasan> ...
<apachelogger> I am not taking responsibility for that
<Quintasan> Okay, whatever. Will do later
<Quintasan> We ship ibus until I say otherwise, k?
<ScottK> For the new Chinese Ubuntu flavor they are using fcitx.
<apachelogger> I'll gladly reject all other rubbish WIs
<apachelogger> not the ones I know nothing about though
<Quintasan> ScottK: They don't have to care about other languages
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> so
<ScottK> Is the lack of support for other languages a general problem or KDE specific?
<Quintasan> It's general for fcitx
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> I have to go now, if you want me to I can explain it in detail later
<apachelogger> I move that we stop using work items and instead look for some sane scrum/kanban/backlog software to use.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could send a mail to -devel
<apachelogger> that'd actually be useful for future reference
<ScottK> Trello?
 * apachelogger takes a look
<apachelogger> ScottK: Did you use it before?
<ScottK> A bit.
<ScottK> One project I consulted on used it.
<ScottK> Plus it's done by the Joel on Software guy who usually seems to make sense when he writes about stuff.
<ScottK> Having the project conceived by a reasonable person is no guarantee of success, but it doesn't hurt.
<apachelogger> easier to use than most other stuff I have seen so far
<apachelogger> plus it has an api, so that's a plus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer!
<ScottK> apachelogger: I asked a guy at the relevant company and they are still using it successfully.  His main point is you have to decide on team conventions since the tool itself doesn't impose a lot of structure.
<ScottK> Which I think is a plus.
<apachelogger> very much so
<apachelogger> most other tools coerce you into using some given workflow/structuring
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/kubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm scottk3.  Can you add me?
<apachelogger> done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: He went to bed
<apachelogger> you never know with shadeslayer :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are we going to use that or it's just testing?
<Quintasan> Besides, are we leaving lp infrastructure or what?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: use it I say
<apachelogger> also there is nothing to leave as there is no infrastructure :P
<Quintasan> What's wrong with burndown charts?
<apachelogger> it's bits and pieces patched together
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nothing
<apachelogger> just not as useful as kanban :P
<Quintasan> kanban
<Quintasan> wat
 * Quintasan googles
<Quintasan> Oh, I see.
<Quintasan> Well, we can give it a go
<Quintasan> IMO burndown charts are okay
<Quintasan> but they don't give any deadlines save fore MAKE IT BEFORE FEATURE FREEZE
<Quintasan> for*
<apachelogger> they are really nothing other than progress indication
<apachelogger> which you have with kanban as crap moves from one pile to another
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't seem to have permissions to manipulate the cards in trello.
<ScottK> That or I'm doing it wrong.
<ScottK> Right, I'm not a member for that board.
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> somewhat weird though
<apachelogger> there seems to be no general setting for all-members-of-org-are-members-of-board
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Add Quintasan
<yofel> apachelogger: add yofel
<yofel> apachelogger: buildstatus has ppa support now
<yofel> but I'm open for a better output format than
<yofel> digikam [quantal]: [amd64] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> found it
<apachelogger> there is a setting to allow all org members to join a board
<apachelogger> yofel: ah well, looks good enough
<apachelogger> thanks for fixy
<yofel> ./buildstatus --ppa kubuntu-ppa/backports --release quantal --short digikam
<yofel> digikam [quantal]: [amd64] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/board/kubotu/512e6dde5bffc004520052d5
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, this looks nice
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> I'm actually back
<shadeslayer> I simply suck at going to bed
 * shadeslayer signs up
<shadeslayer> I also accidentally discovered that my keyboard backlight brightness keys now work
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> This thing knows too much about me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz add me
<shadeslayer> rohangarg
<shadeslayer> good, I'm logged out of launchpad and my yubikey is somewhere else, so I can't login and do work
 * shadeslayer goes off to read RFC's
<apachelogger> Quintasan: he's in bed you said ...
<Quintasan> wtf
<ScottK> Riddell, Darkwing, apachelogger, jussi: How's this? https://paste.debian.net/238717/
<shadeslayer> I am in bed
<shadeslayer> just not sleeping
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't forget to update the template btw
<apachelogger> of course I have no idea where on the wiki we put it so
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> There's a template?
 * ScottK just wrote something that sounded right.
<murthy> hello everyone
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think I created a wiki page with council boilerplate mails
<apachelogger> though I also seem to recall wanting to link to it somewhere and eventually not doing that
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council/Messages
<ScottK> I wasn't too far off that actually.
<Darkwing> :D I like it.
<Darkwing> But, if there is a template... maybe that should be it.
<ScottK> All I have to do is hit send on mine.
<apachelogger> +1 from me
<Darkwing> +1
 * ScottK sends
<Darkwing> I have to figure out why I have not been getting mailing list mail.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, to get a list of addresses you can use kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/kubuntu-members-email-list
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> OK.  Blogged it too.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you upload  https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/poppler_0.22.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc
<Quintasan> murthy: hi
<murthy> Quintasan: hi
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> Going to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<yofel> gn
<shadeslayer> 4.10.1?
<shadeslayer> when did those appear?
<yofel> not yet? but tomorrow's tagging and I can't really set that up till the evening
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> and I was thinking of taking tomorrow off :P
<yofel> well, we have 7 days. Plenty of time
<shadeslayer> true
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<yofel> hm, kmix isn't *supposed* to use 218m of memory, is it?
<Riddell> yofel: 19+7MB here
<Riddell> but maybe I'm just not taxing it enough
<jussi> 29 + 19 here yofel
<yofel> hm...
<Riddell> golly, ScottK blogged twice in one day, what's going on?
<ScottK> Crazy isn't it.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-28
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Darkwing> Riddell: NMV, found it.
<ScottK> s/NMV/NVM/
<kubotu> ScottK: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Darkwing> ScottK: don't freak out kubotu
<Darkwing> :D
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: turns out I'm just wasting time
<Quintasan> wtf is kpeople anyways?
<Quintasan> ktp build failures
<Quintasan> ktp build failures everywhere
<Quintasan> I blame shadeslayer!
 * Quintasan looks at logs
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: There is something wrong with telepathy qt 4 logger
<Quintasan> TelepathyLoggerQt4
<Quintasan> fails to be found
<Quintasan> but the damn logger got built
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> seems like it needs some tweaking
<agateau> sheytan: btw, I started to use your lightdm background image for the new installer
<sheytan> agateau: show show show me :D:D
<agateau> let me dig a screenshot
<agateau> sheytan: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-windowedhz5759
<sheytan> agateau: is the new installer fullscreen?
<sheytan> does the wall show only in on the left side panel?
<agateau> sheytan: it runs fullscreen if you select "install" at boot time, it runs windowed if you run it from a live session
<agateau> sheytan: the main content is supposed to be not completely opaque and show the background a bit as well, but maybe it's too opaque right now
<agateau> sheytan: I was worried about making the whole window too dark if I used your background everywhere
<sheytan> agateau: it won't be :) Can you make a shot of the windowed version where i can see the background in the whole window?
<agateau> sheytan: let me try it (working on Ubiquity is slow...)
<sheytan> agateau: btw, on some machines, the installer starts ages and on others few secs. Why is that?
<agateau> sheytan: I am not sure exactly, but here it is very slow, most likely because of the way it communicates with debian-installer under the hood
<sheytan> agateau: maybe it is time to change some code? :)
<sheytan> if possible ofc :D
<agateau> sheytan: that would require a major rewrite, so not possible
<sheytan> possible but out of time i guess :)
<agateau> sheytan: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-windowedw25229
<agateau> sheytan: I changed some texts to white to make them readable, but there are many places it would need to be fixed
<agateau> sheytan: I don't feel like diving into that
<agateau> and it clashes a lot with the window decoration
<xnox> window decorations crash on kubuntu as well?
<agateau> xnox: "c*l*ash" as in "too much contrast between window decoration color and content"
<agateau> xnox: kwin does not do crashes :)
<agateau> (except when I am doing a lightning talk about Homerun at UDS :/ )
<sheytan> agateau: well, this looks bad :D i will explain
<sheytan> i though, the installer will be windowed, just like the last few releases and we will use the background
<sheytan> only
<sheytan> but you put the background instead of the png files used previously
<agateau> I see
<sheytan> the new installer won't use them anymore, right?
<agateau> I think we have different definitions of windowed
<sheytan> might be :)
<agateau> for me "windowed" means runs in a standard window, with minimize, maximize and close buttons
<agateau> whereas I guess for you it is about the "fake" window the installer used to run in
<sheytan> that shot you send in mailing list lately was what i mean ;)
<agateau> sheytan: this one? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-windowedh10219
<sheytan> and btw i see that the background is repeated or you don't have the proper file, just cutted out from the lightdm mockup
<sheytan> yes
<sheytan> i see the background in the left panel
<sheytan> but does it display under the middel one too?
<sheytan> can you make the middel panel white background transparent a bit?
<agateau> yes, I can make it more transparent
<agateau> but this is going to darken the whole window, which I don't like much
<agateau> Actually, I was wondering if you could create a version of the texture which would be a bit less sad, adding a slight touch of Kubuntu blue in it for example
<agateau> mmm, maybe the new look is boring because it is still missing the Kubuntu logo in the top-left corner
<sheytan> agateau: maybe :)
<sheytan> can you make the middle one transparent so i can see how it looks like?
<sheytan> than i will come out with some ideas :)
<agateau> sheytan: lunch time there, I'll look into it this afternoon. Actually I could maybe provide you a .svg for you to experiment with.
<sheytan> agateau: sure, no problem. Mail me madsheytan at gmail dot com :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
 * Darkwing mumbles something about morning
<Riddell> already?
<Riddell> but it was yesterday only the other day
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: common internals needs retrying
<Darkwing> Okay, coffee just finished
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * Riddell wonders why he just got a popup that a new release of kubuntu is available
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<yofel__> That was a known issue, but I forgot where the problem was
<Riddell> hmm, the High contrast accessibility theme seems to have disappeared, was hoping to test agateau's ubiquity with it
<apachelogger> we have no accessibility
<apachelogger> we just claim that we do so it looks nice
<apachelogger> like we claim that kubuntu is l10n'd
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah most accessibility was lost in the kde 4 transition
<Riddell> agateau: hah, I was going to point out how there's some issues in right to left mode but ksnapshot is against me http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/ubiquity-bi.png
<Riddell> agateau: and they're no worse than the old layout so not a barrier to merging
<Riddell> agateau: think layout-refresh is ready to merge?
<agateau> Riddell: I think so. I am probably going to iterate more on this, but I'd say it is solid enough to be used right now
<agateau> Riddell: what was the rtl issue?
<Riddell> agateau: arrows pointing the wrong way
<Riddell> Breadcrumb.CURRENT: "‣",  doesn't get swapped
<Riddell> nor the forward/backward buttons
<Riddell> just like the old layout though
<agateau> Riddell: Easy to fix, but maybe it's better to do so in a separate request. That one is quite big already.
<Riddell> agateau: yeah
<Riddell> agateau: I'll merge this one now
<agateau> Riddell: groovy
<agateau> Riddell: I sent another one yesterday as well
<Riddell> yep, next to do
<agateau> Riddell: how do you actually test reverse mode?
<agateau> oh, pick a rtl language maybe
<agateau> da
<Riddell> agateau: aye scroll down and select something semitic
<agateau> Riddell: got it
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, on the kubuntu automation board you need to do options -> settings -> allow org members to join
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon to apachelogger and yofel and shadeslayer and Riddell 
<smartboyhw> s/afternoon/evening/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Good evening to apachelogger and yofel and shadeslayer and Riddell"
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * smartboyhw thought of it in UTC format
 * smartboyhw writes an angry post to Planet Ubuntu again.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's angering you today?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, one of the very excellent devs has decided not to develop for Ubuntu anymore.... (because of new UDS and open-source code not open-sourced)
<shadeslayer> hey
<Darkwing> What code isn't opensourced?
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: what code not open?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, Ubuntu Phone + Tablet + TV
<Darkwing> Phone and Tablet is here http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<shadeslayer> ^
<Darkwing> That leaves TV I believe that I don't know where code it.
<Darkwing> it/is
<shadeslayer> I'd say that it's fine to keep the source closed until you're ready to release it
<Darkwing> but, the phone and tablet is very open.
<shadeslayer> like Android does
<shadeslayer> but once it's opensourced, plz develop in that git repo
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, I know, but he says that only 75% of code is open
<shadeslayer> in the open
<popey> smartboyhw: writing angry posts to planet ubuntu is rarely the way to get source code
<agateau> interesting to see Canonical using git :)
<smartboyhw> popey, I know
<apachelogger> who said the UI was goign to be opensource anyway? :P
<smartboyhw> It's not my way to get source code
<smartboyhw> It's a complaint to Canonical sort of moving away from the community.
<popey> smartboyhw: we're talking to him
<Darkwing> popey is trolling kubuntu?
 * Darkwing hides
<smartboyhw> popey, him -> ?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, LOL
<popey> smartboyhw: yes, the person you're talking about
<Darkwing> popey and jono in less than a week... I feel relivent.
<smartboyhw> popey, good
<popey> have faith
<popey> Darkwing: I only troll Kubuntu on Wednesdays, sorry.
<agateau> :D
<Darkwing> popey: It's thursday buddy :P:P
<apachelogger> curious, that's the same day I do it
<smartboyhw> popey, it's Thursday:P
<Darkwing> Who do I talk to about moving Akademy to May? :D
<apachelogger> who's trolling now? :P
<popey> Yes. Duh!
<shadeslayer> it's a conspiracy
<popey> i.e. I am not trolling.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: lolwut?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: cannot be done xD
<agateau> Darkwing: and make it online only! :)
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I can't travel in the summer months... I have my kids in the summer.
<Darkwing> If it was in May I would be there every year.
<smartboyhw> So who's running for the Kubuntu council here?
<popey> o/
<apachelogger> if it was in May half of KDE wasn't able to attend :P
<popey> j/k
 * smartboyhw is happy he isn't related to it
<Darkwing> I'm going to run for re-election
<agateau> The good news is I expect Ubuntu Tablet devs to attend Akademy this year
<popey> VOTE DARKWING!
<apachelogger> actually
<smartboyhw> popey, LOL
<apachelogger> I am not
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, good one
<Darkwing> Thank you popey
<yofel__> apachelogger: ok, set
<apachelogger> so go find someone else to do your dirty work
<apachelogger> !
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not ?
<Darkwing> You are apachelogger?
<Darkwing> *Aren't
<apachelogger> I did not want to run last time around
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, LOL
<apachelogger> someone nominated me because there were not enough nominees
<Riddell> popey: different topic, reading http://planet.ubuntu.com/ I want to listen to the podcast but there's nothing on the ubuntu-uk post that says where to download it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh!?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that's sad
<apachelogger> yofel: thx
 * smartboyhw is unhappy that he can't vote
<apachelogger> that is entirely your fault
<apachelogger> you had to go become ubuntu-member instead of kubutnu-member
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: you should have gone for kubuntu-membership
<Riddell> agateau: really?  more than one of them?
<popey> Riddell: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/02/28/s06e01-we-need-to-talk-about-ubuntu/
<popey> click through
<agateau> Riddell: yes, given that it's co-hosted with Qt dev days ;)
<popey> we have an open "bug" about that
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, I should have I know.... But then I don't regrest
<popey> or subscribe in Klisten or whatever your KDE audio thing is 
<popey> AMAROK! that's it isn't it?
<Darkwing> :D
<shadeslayer> Tomahawk
<Riddell> popey: ah so planet munges it
<apachelogger> can amarok do podcasts again?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that thing can't do podcasts
<popey> Riddell: kinda, we know we can fix it tho with css i think
<apachelogger> I know becuase that thing can't even play all me collection
<shadeslayer> it can't ? :(
<apachelogger> which is like annoying
<shadeslayer> lol
<Darkwing> I hae all  my podcasts on my N7 and nexus with beyondpod
<Darkwing> s/hae/have/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "I have all  my podcasts on my N7 and nexus with beyondpod"
<apachelogger> Darkwing: you're such a fanboy :P
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Duh
<jussi> bah, got to run. talk to you all later. FWIW, Id vote for Darkwing :D
<apachelogger> also n7 sounds like some nokia product
<Darkwing> Nexus 7 by Asus sound better?
<apachelogger> yes
<Darkwing> My nexus 7 by asus and my nexus 4 by LG
<Riddell> agateau: merged!
<agateau> Riddell: \o/
<agateau> Riddell: have you been able to go through the slideshow as well?
<Riddell> agateau: no I was just testing it on my local system
<Riddell> agateau: is there a reason why that wouldn't work?
<agateau> Riddell: I don't know, it fails with an empty crash message here, but trunk before merge failed the same way :/
<Riddell> agateau: mm you said, I'll try it in a virtual machine after lunch
<agateau> Riddell: I assume ubiquity should be able to run correctly to the end from an installed system
 * Darkwing screams at the wiki
<Darkwing> I scream at a wiki and kill all converstaion
<Darkwing> KMail... why you hate kubuntu-devel lists?
<ScottK> wfm.
<Darkwing> This is such a bugger...
<Darkwing> when I view my messages online via my servers webmail, I have them... KMail isn't downloading or syncing my messages in 12.04LTS
<Darkwing> unless KMail doesn't like 50,000+ Messages
<Darkwing> Maybe I should take a few hours and clean out my inbox.
<ScottK> It's Akonadi and that many in one directory will cause problems.
<Darkwing> Okay
<Darkwing> It's just strange that I get some and not others.
<ScottK> I have one with ~30K and it's marginal.  I get all or none, but sometimes it hangs.
<Darkwing> Like, I have not recieved a single kubuntu-devel email in 2013
<Darkwing> But, it's only that list
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, !?
 * smartboyhw feels weird
<Darkwing> It's showing up in my webmail.
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: How so?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, because it doesn't show up
<Darkwing> I'll figure it out... Prolly just a 50,000+ email problem.
<Riddell> agateau: what does your ubiquity do when running before the full desktop session?
<Riddell> is kwin running?
<xnox> ubiquity-dm
<xnox> which is launched by ubiquity upstart job, which start it's own X server and kwin in case of Qt frontend.
<agateau> Riddell: I haven't touch this
<Riddell> xnox: ok good, kwin will do something sensible then
 * xnox ponders if qt should be booting with kernel arg maybe-ubiquity and display "greeter" mode like gtk frontend
<xnox> with pretty buttons install/try kubuntu
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<smartboyhw> Riddell, would there be a Kubuntu UDS March session?
<yofel__> Maybe we should have one just to try it out
<smartboyhw> yofel__, then when?
<yofel__> no idea so far. Till when do the session have to be created?
<smartboyhw> yofel__, ask jono:P
<Darkwing> Not the best of ideas... 
<Darkwing> That would be interesting... a UDS before the realease of 13.04
<yofel__> Darkwing: it might not be productive, but we would at least know how it's *supposed* to work
 * yofel__ has never used a google hangout so far
<Darkwing> yofel__: Never?
<yofel__> never
<Darkwing> I'm not even sure I have you on G+
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036537.html
<Riddell> end of releases
<yofel__> Darkwing: I have you at least
<Darkwing> If you wish to test... https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/644da17b2202d1a6b71f6c10f32ad4adc6d5261e?authuser=0&hl=en
<yofel__> can't right now, I'm at work
<Darkwing> ahhh, kk. Let me know and we can jump on really quick
<Darkwing> I'll just lurk in this hangout for a while.
<yofel__> oooooh, the Rolling Release announcement!
<Darkwing> buggery
<smartboyhw> Time has changed to 2-8 UTC
<Darkwing> I thought LTS had changed to every 4 years
<smartboyhw> Riddell, DAMN
<yofel__> if the archive gets some restructuring it's doable. But with only release, -proposed and -backports it's HARD
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, whoa? 4 YEARS?
<Darkwing> Oh, nevermind, 3
<Darkwing> and 5 for server
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, it's now all 5
<yofel__> "usable every day" -> note that skype is currently unusable in raring
<yofel__> ah wait
<smartboyhw> yofel__, oh
<Darkwing> I HATE SKYPE. that's all
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, why?
<Darkwing> Right 5 years... However, Ricks email got that wrong... 
<Darkwing> = Role of the LTS Releases =
<Darkwing> Many users prefer their OS does not change very often. We have a great
<Darkwing> system in place for these users. Every 2 years Ubuntu release an LTS and
<Darkwing> users can ride that LTS for the whole support period. Since the LTS comes
<Darkwing> out every 2 years, they can set a 2 year cadence of updates if they want to
<yofel__> smartboyhw: nvm, it's not
<Darkwing> stay "up to date" with LTS releases. I think this 2 year cadence works out
<Darkwing> very well for these users. So, this proposal maintains those LTS releases
<Darkwing> as anchors for those users.
<yofel__> qtwebkit is still in proposed
<yofel__> bug 1131636 is to be noted though
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, 5 years means supporting 
<ubottu> bug 1131636 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "After QtWebkit update Skype is not launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131636
<smartboyhw> It releases every two years
<smartboyhw> Then it is supported for 5
<Darkwing> Okay. this is crazy IMO.
<Darkwing> Whatever.
<Darkwing> This is going to get fun
<yofel__>  * Take a monthly snapshot of the development release, which we support only until the next snapshot
<yofel__> That ^ will not work
<yofel__> at least not for everyone if only one date can be set
 * smartboyhw quites
<smartboyhw> s/quites/quits
<mikhas> makes is harder for you guys, I assume
<yofel__> it has good and bad points. We would for example save the Q/A time for one backport release as we currently do the kde 4.10 backports for 2 stable releases
<yofel__> but we would need some way to test e.g. 4.10.0 for the rolling release and then published the full tested package set at once
<yofel__> which currently is rather hard to do I think
<Darkwing> would a rolling release allow us to intergrate KDE?
<Darkwing> quicker
<Riddell> we could make a CD image just after KDE SC releases
<Riddell> so it might
<yofel__> Darkwing: no, as it should be always usable, we can't put any beta/RC's in there
<Riddell> ug, yes
<Darkwing> So, what if we... damn
<yofel__> gentoo has a sensible way to do this as apachelogger said. We currently do not
<Darkwing> How does gentoo? I missed that?
<Riddell> different archives for beta software I presume
<davmor2> Riddell, yofel: How long is SC in place?  ie if it releases on march 2 there is no reason why you can't support that as a monthly roll cd, so you have kde, kde-sc, and kde-lts as images?
<yofel__> Darkwing: it's a bit similiar to debian stable/unstable/experimental. Except that you would mass-move stuff from unstable to stable by changing the arch tag
<yofel__> from ~amd64 to amd64 IIRC (or something like that, haven't used it in a long time)
<Darkwing> *Could* Kubuntu be setup that way with daily/snapshot?
<yofel__> I wonder how Arch does this
<yofel__> they need to worry about binary publication too
<yofel__> davmor2: it releases ~monthly~ but the dates aren't really fixed
<davmor2> yofel__: arch aren't really set to we won't break your system
<yofel__> true, but that's then pretty much what raring is right now
<davmor2> yofel__: Yeah so you do an sc monthly snapshot image for the adventurous, kde is the stable rolling, and then lts is the one that your customers utilise
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> I only see a Re: Let's Discuss Interim Releases (and a Rolling Release)
<shadeslayer> no original email
<shadeslayer> gmail ate it up
<yofel__> shadeslayer: I do
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036537.html
<shadeslayer> yaeh
<shadeslayer> no follow up emails :(
<yofel__> davmor2: yeah, but where would you pre-test kde releases for the kde stable? Everything in PPA's? Feature development in PPA's too? Integration testing by adding a bunch of PPA's?
 * shadeslayer has to use the sucky mailman interface now
<shadeslayer> yofel__: Darkwing http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/28/plasma-desktopsr8306.png
<yofel__> shadeslayer: there's the original from him, the follow up and a mail from pitti
<shadeslayer> anyone want to do a tl;dr of what has been discussed here so far?
<shadeslayer> yofel__: I searched using the subject line
<yofel__> weird
<shadeslayer> nothing in spam as well
<davmor2> yofel__: I guess that is what you will need to tune in for tomorrow I have no idea how it would work I'm just presenting a possibly solution to the issue of getting SC in earlier for those that are interested
<yofel__> true, we'll have to see. I'll try to make some time to listen tomorrow
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> why can't we put beta's and RC's into the rolling release
<shadeslayer> for me usable is : Packages install fine, startkde works
<shadeslayer> if there's a bug in KDE, not my fault
<Darkwing> Esp if yoiu going to be a "Daily" user
<shadeslayer> unless I did it
<shadeslayer> right
<Darkwing> Being a daily user means there will/can be some breakage.
<shadeslayer> and since we have auto-upgrade-tester running every sunday
<shadeslayer> it shouldn't be a huge issue to upgrade from LTS to rolling
<Darkwing> a "monthly" will get the goodies in a slightly more stable environment.
<Darkwing> then the LTS will be good to go.
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I don't want to do monthlies
<shadeslayer> I want to do a new CD image after every KDE release
<Darkwing> Ohhhhhhhhhh.... I like that.
<shadeslayer> which is somewhat monthly
<shadeslayer> but instead of having it at the end of each month, spin a new CD 2-3 days after KDE release
<Darkwing> rolling daily with beta and SC, "monthly with KDE releases and LTS.
<shadeslayer> something like that yes
<Darkwing> Anyone else see issues with that idea?
<shadeslayer> this also allows us to do awesome tablet stuff
<shadeslayer> PA can more easily be released etc
<shadeslayer> did anyone upload poppler?
 * shadeslayer drops that into trello
<Darkwing> That would money with release versions though, wouldn't it?
<shadeslayer> money?
<Darkwing> Or, woudl it still be year.month?
<shadeslayer> :D
<Darkwing> monkey
<yofel__> I hadn't read the part with the snapshots back then. If we can put a freeze on KDE before beta then we can put them into the daily archive
<Darkwing> yofel__: you like/dislike the idea?
<Darkwing> It would give us the most current KDE ava
<shadeslayer> yofel__: err ... I don't think monthlies is viable for us
<shadeslayer> we don't /have/ to stick with what ubuntu's CD release plans are :P
<yofel__> both actually. It'll be less work, but we need to be able to provide a usable system to users
<shadeslayer> we can do a CD release after a KDE release
<shadeslayer> yofel__: define usable
<Darkwing> No, but I like the idea of KDE beta/SC being in a daily and a CD release after the KDE release as long as there was an upgrade path.
<yofel__> I'm particulary interested in how to do gcc transitions and so on
<Darkwing> Oh dang... this is going to be a docs nightmare....
<Darkwing> Unless, I moved the docs online then, exported it as XML for the KDE releases
<yofel__> shadeslayer: is synaptiks usable in raring?
<Darkwing> I need to monkey with those.
<shadeslayer> yofel__: depends on how you use it :>
<shadeslayer> the kcm? nope
<yofel__> sure, we can focus on bugfixing in monthly-sprints, but it would still take some getting used to
<davmor2> Darkwing: no it won't, you concentrate you're docs team on the LTS releases and add helpful pointers to updated features maybe
<shadeslayer> but if you run it via krunner, it works
<shadeslayer> because it forces python2
<yofel__> which reminds me
<yofel__> Quintasan, ScottK: did someone of you have time to look at pykde4?
<yofel__> if not we should fix that while we work on 4.10.1
<ScottK> No.
<yofel__> ok
<yofel__> TBH wrt. betas. I would really keep those in a PPA until the last point release for 4.X-1 is out
<Darkwing> davmor2: That's a good idea... 
<Darkwing> Maybe, having docs updated as we go online, then have the docs package for LTS...
<ScottK> yofel__: If they go with this new model, we'll end up doing all our development work in PPAs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't see how
<shadeslayer> *I /still/ don't see how
<ScottK> If rolling has to be usable all the time, you can't land KDE betas in it.
<ScottK> Probably not even .0
<yofel__> IMO .0 would be ok, it's *usable*, not bugfree, but usable is all we need
<shadeslayer> okay, so the definition of usable for me is "Packages install, you can start KDE"
<yofel__> and we already kind of develop in the experimental PPA
<yofel__> the integration part is what I'm worried about
<shadeslayer> but if there's a bug in KDE, we report it upstream and wait for the next bug fix release
<ScottK> Right, but usable it usable for non-developers
<shadeslayer> well, that's what LTS is for
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer> if you're using the rolling release, you might encounter some bugs
<yofel__> ScottK: I actually agree with shadeslayer there
<ScottK> Some bugs, but not significant regressions.
<ScottK> KDE betas regularly have significant regressions
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if it's a significant regression in KDE, then we report it upstream and include the fix in our packages as soon as it's out
<ScottK> Right, but in the mean time, rolling users suffer.
<ScottK> that's what's not supposed to happen
<shadeslayer> I do get your point
<apachelogger> yofel__: non-ppa output of buildstatus is still weird
<yofel__> apachelogger: as in?
<shadeslayer> but if it's a problem in KDE, we can't really do alot about it, most of the other users of other distros will still be facing the issue
<apachelogger> yofel__: buildstatus amarok
<apachelogger> foo\nfoo\nfoo\n
<ScottK> We can keep it out of a release that users are encouraged to use.
<apachelogger> on that note
<yofel__> apachelogger: read --help
<apachelogger> the ppa output appears to miss a newline at the end :O
<shadeslayer> but are users encouraged to use the rolling release?
<shadeslayer> or are they encouraged to use the LTS?
<yofel__> apachelogger: the *default* behaviour is still old output and archive query
<shadeslayer> if its the former then that's bad IMHO
<apachelogger> yofel__: but why? 
<shadeslayer> if users are concerned about breakage, use LTS 
<yofel__> apachelogger: oh right, the newline is indeed missing
<shadeslayer> for me breakage is : OMG packages don't install
<ScottK> From the mail:
<yofel__> apachelogger: why not?
<ScottK> That means users could choose:
<ScottK>  * The LTS release
<ScottK>  * The rolling release updated daily or as frequently as desired
<ScottK>  * The rolling release updated at least monthly
<ScottK> So yes, users are encouraged to use it.
<apachelogger> yofel__: what's the point of keeping the old output? ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: you're a developer.
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> I know :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> is it announced yet?
<ScottK> So your view of breakage is different.
<Darkwing> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036539.html
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  see ubuntu-devel ML
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its weird, I don't have the email
<yofel__> apachelogger: I'll ping you about that once I get home, can't code here anyway
<apachelogger> I thought we wanted to discuss it as a community? ;)
<ScottK> It's framed as a discussion.
<Darkwing> it is in discussion
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> tldr
<apachelogger> ScottK: how does the rolling relase updated at least monthly thing work?
<apachelogger> like gentoo does it
<shadeslayer> indeedly
<yofel__> what? we're discussiong how to do it. Aren't we? ^^
<shadeslayer> how does rolling monthly stuff work
<ScottK> NFC
<apachelogger> i.e. that would make sense to me
<shadeslayer> huh? :P
<yofel__> apachelogger: how does arch do it?
<yofel__> gentoo doesn't really have binaries which puts them into a different position
<apachelogger> whatever is in arch is in arch
<yofel__> they only have one archive?
<apachelogger> well, they have an inofficial one
<apachelogger> but they do not have a staging nor consolidation area
<yofel__> hm
<apachelogger> when something breaks it breaks for everyone
<apachelogger> yofel__: also gentoo is not really different
<apachelogger> the only difference is that with binaries you need a staging ground to ensure binary consistancy
<apachelogger> i.e. what we use -proposed for right now
<yofel__> I meant that in gentoo you yourself are responsible for working out library transitions etc.
<yofel__> right
<apachelogger> crap lands in proposed, when it does not break the world it moves to main pocket
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I talked to a PA dev
<apachelogger> what gentoo has is that new crap is additional masked which is a stage we do not have right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the audio stack on ubuntu touch is fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.asciiflow.com/#Draw7961030293385429866/384651501
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see 1
<apachelogger> wtf is audiotrack?
<apachelogger> or audiohal?
<apachelogger> totally don't get that graphic
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> android stuff I presume
<shadeslayer> the hardware abstraction layer on Android
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> don't see what is wrong with the stack then
<shadeslayer> AudioTrack is probably the Android stuff as well
<shadeslayer> [22:03:02] <shadeslayer> Ford_Prefect: is that a good thing?
<shadeslayer> [22:03:13] <Ford_Prefect> It's absolutely hellish
<apachelogger> don't see why tbh
<apachelogger> other than what the pa alsa plugin has to do with it
<shadeslayer> from a phonon POV it looks like too many levels of abstraction
<shadeslayer> Phonon -> GStreamer/VLC -> PulseAudio(?) -> AudioTrack -> AF -> Audio HAL -> SoC
<apachelogger> why PA?
<shadeslayer> that's why the '?' 
<apachelogger> Phonon->VLC->AudioTrack->AudioFlinger->Audio HAL-> ASoC
<shadeslayer> what about gstreamer?
<apachelogger> don't care about gstreamer on android tBH
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> vlc is better
<apachelogger> plus vlc on android is actively pursued
<shadeslayer> just because you wrote it doesn't make it better
<apachelogger> business strategic even
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually, no, VLC makes it better
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably certain that there's gst on android as well
<apachelogger> gstreamer is expensive
<apachelogger> and I for one would not want to use it on any embedded setup if I can help it
<shadeslayer> why?
<apachelogger> because of the way it is designed
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> it's a framework
<apachelogger> vlc is a library
<shadeslayer> I thought vlc is the app ;)
<apachelogger> you cannot build aribtrary pipelines in vlc, there is no code for that, you can replicate autogenerated pipelines and change/add input/output
<apachelogger> with vlc you can buidl your own pipeline
<apachelogger> you can even chain pipelines together
<shadeslayer> what you said does not make sense
<apachelogger> to support that there needs to be codez and abstraction and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: point being... gstreamer is made to support every possible use case, vlc is not
<shadeslayer> so gstreamer is like KDE and vlc is like .. OS X
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> gstreamer is a framework and vlc is a library
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> okay, I can live with that
<apachelogger> regardless
<apachelogger> there is no situation where Phonon would talk to pulse on android
 * shadeslayer can't wait for repo sync to be over
<apachelogger> if gstreamer has no audiotrack output it is simply crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not even if you use the gstreamer backend?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> gst simply outputs to audiotrack?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I would hope so
<apachelogger> otherwise they are not really supporting android and if I were canonical I'd try to get it out of the touch stack
<apachelogger> piling PA ontop of the android abstraction is a nice thing for initial development/porting
<apachelogger> that's where it stop being useful though
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> it's basically replicating what android's audio middleware does already
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> this conversation lasted so long I got ssh disconnected :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> now vim is crying about backup files :@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from what I've been told gst goes through OpenSL|E
<shadeslayer> +S
<shadeslayer> on Android
<apachelogger> yofel__: I can do --series on non-ppa queries, right?
<shadeslayer> so presumably that'll what'll happen on Ubuntu as well ... maybe
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> though currently it uses PA
<apachelogger> wouldn't SL ES bypass the android middleware?
<shadeslayer> presumably that's for the future?
<yofel__> apachelogger: not yet. That should be doable but it currently just takes the last 10 archive builds and ignores the pocket
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what I'm saying is, gst goes through PA right now, but maybe in the future they'll just use SLES
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's wrong with using vlc on touch? :P
<apachelogger> PA > SL ES in that instance I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nothing, I'm just curious as to how just this works :P
<yofel__> that's simply the old code that was left, should probably just be thrown out and replaced with the one for PPA's
<yofel__> I'll do that later
<apachelogger> with PA you have pointless overhead but at least stuff nicely integrates with the middleware
<shadeslayer> s/just//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: nothing, I'm  curious as to how just this works :P"
<shadeslayer> lul
 * yofel__ makes his way home
<apachelogger> yofel: so, I'd ditch the multi-line output and make pocket and ppa queries work
<apachelogger> so that one can query archive precise-backports whether .5 is built yet etc.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd try to find out how useful the android middleware is on ubuntu touch
<apachelogger> or perhaps what the long-term plan is for the audio stack there
<agateau> Riddell: right-to-left merge request soon. http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-windowedy20921 
<Riddell> agateau: cool, our semitic friends will be happy :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I'm thinnking of getting involved there
<apachelogger> if the audiotrack foo is not useful I suppose one coudl simply put the entire stack on PA->OpenSL ES (considering OpenSL ES is not also implemented on top of audiotrack)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need to complete the download first :p
<Riddell> amichair: especially for you ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think the AT stuff is public API
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually j-b may know how that stuff works on android
<apachelogger> also vlc has an audiotrack aout
<apachelogger> so there probably is some public api somewhere :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's caled SL ES
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> agateau: looks like opensuse installer now :P
<agateau> apachelogger: heh :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vlc does not use opensl es on android
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> it has an output
<shadeslayer> time to ask j-b then
<apachelogger> it's not used by default
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that's a good idea ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: looks nicer though :)
<apachelogger> <3
<shadeslayer> actually
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks!
<Riddell> I wonder if semitic languages do their ticks the opposite way
<agateau> I was wondering about that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it says AudioTrack (Java/Native) and openSLES
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so lul
<agateau> but I don't think so, seeing as we do not have reversed tick icons in Oxygen
<shadeslayer> it uses one of the 3 depending on what you specify
<apachelogger> it has a deafult...
<apachelogger> it always has a default...
<shadeslayer> the default is SLES I think
<shadeslayer> because I haven't messed with the default
<apachelogger> ask j-b!
<apachelogger> and ask why
<apachelogger> etc.
<apachelogger> again ssh timeout
<apachelogger> thx shadeslayer -.-
 * agateau has committed 5 pep8 sins with his last commit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're welcome
<shadeslayer> halp
<shadeslayer> GMail eating emails
<davmor2> shadeslayer: check your junk folder
<shadeslayer> you mean spam? 
<shadeslayer> already did
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> gmail ate like 80% of the conversation
<shadeslayer> ScottK: "I think this will greatly simplify handling bugs. If there's a bug in an LTS release, it's worthwhile to get it fixed, as that's what most of our users will be using."
<ScottK> If we could get KDE to update a release for two years, that'd be a great idea.
<shadeslayer> isn't that an issue with our current LTS releases as well?
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, perhaps version would be worthwhile to display as well
<shadeslayer> y u no use ubuntu-build
<apachelogger> cuz its crap
<apachelogger> dunno actually
<BluesKaj>  
<apachelogger> ~buildstatus digikam quantal kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kubotu> digikam [quantal]: [amd64] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built
<Riddell> agateau: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/ubiquity-slide.png
<Riddell> agateau: feels like that webview is a fixed size but the size doesn't match the HTML
<agateau> Riddell: Oh... the ugliness :(
<agateau> And the background needs to be fixed
<agateau> Riddell: will look at this tomorrow
<apachelogger> it's what you get for not slideshowing using qml....
<agateau> Riddell: Did you bump into the bug I mentioned?
<Riddell> agateau: running in virtualbox on today's daily CD with your changes copied into place
<agateau> apachelogger: :)
<Riddell> agateau: which bug is that?
<agateau> Riddell: my weird crash while installing
<agateau> mmm
<Riddell> agateau: still installing here
<agateau> I see another bug, "Install" should be highlighted, not "user info"
<Riddell> ooh yes
<Riddell> agateau: how come the background it in .xcf format?
<agateau> Riddell: I created a xcf for the whole thing, but it's a work document: the code loads png generated from the xcf
<Riddell> that makes sense
<agateau> Riddell: still pondering if I should mix it back into the existing svg
<agateau> it's bad to have both
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please post urls in the card description
<apachelogger> they are not hrefs otherwise
<apachelogger> Riddell: u on trello yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do I want to know what that is?
<Riddell> is it yet another social thing?
<apachelogger> topic :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I decided yesterday that we will stop using work items and instead use a more agile todo approach
 * Riddell is lost in a maze of social networks all alike
<apachelogger> everyone is
<apachelogger> not a lot of social in trello though
<agateau> Riddell: it's basically a (well done) shared todo list
<Riddell> with nothing in it yet?
<agateau> Haven't checked the kubuntu one, but it's true it does not come preloaded with tasks for you to do :)
<agateau> time to go, see you tomorrow
<apachelogger> agateau: Riddell: what be your usernames?
<apachelogger> or let's try this another way
<apachelogger> you should have a mail in your inbox
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've no idea, I logged in with google
<Riddell> apachelogger: @jonathanriddell  I think
<apachelogger> added
<apachelogger> one can add via mail addy ^^
<apachelogger> except I sent to your ubuntu one so that did not work as intended ^^
<apachelogger> I like how the rolling release stuff forked into 30000 threads
<apachelogger> way to block my inbox :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: never trust a free service, what's in it for trello?
<apachelogger> wondered about that too
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> then again same with twitter
<apachelogger> so what would they do, tell our competition that we are working on a new LTS release for 14.04? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see you retried common internals
<Quintasan> We really need to get a recent snapshot working in dailies
<Quintasan> I haven't seen a ktp release for quite a while
<Quintasan> Riddell: I really have no idea what to think now, do we even have to bother with Ubuntu's change to rolling distro or whatnot?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well we can't just ignore it
<Quintasan> We can't? :(
<Riddell> Quintasan: even if we make 13.04 images in april, people will install them in june and get a million updates immediately
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> true
<Quintasan> I think the question should be "Do we care"
<Quintasan> *shrug*
 * Quintasan doesn't give a damn
<Quintasan> as long as we put up a decent distro ourselves I'm not really concered with timelines
<BluesKaj> so it's true , ubuntu is switching to a rolling distro ...hmm how long before kubuntu does , or does the ubuntu switch determine kubuntu's future releases?
<Riddell> it determines a lot
 * BluesKaj nods
<Quintasan> Riddell: To me it feels like: "Yeah, another change which will affect only when I'm supposed to be done"
<apachelogger> Riddell: when creating a board you need to go to options->settings->allow org members to join
<apachelogger> haven't found a setting to make that default unfortunately
<Riddell> hi bolo 
<bolo> hi :)
<bolo> how can i help?
<Riddell> bolo: ooh that all depends on what your skills and interests are
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> for about 45 mins nothing but Google worked
<shadeslayer> stupid thing
 * shadeslayer shudders
<shadeslayer> t123?
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> yofel: so, poppler, that'll need a transition
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> sites are down again :|
<apachelogger> yofel, debfx: ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<yofel> apachelogger: buildstatus updated
<apachelogger> cool
<yofel> $ ./bin/buildstatus --ppa kubuntu-ppa/backports --short digikam quantal
<yofel> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<yofel> digikam [4:3.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1|quantal]: [amd64] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built
<yofel> stupid fontconfig
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, how did you turn off launchpad l10n?
<yofel> launchpad l10n?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> extraction etc.
<apachelogger> mangling
<yofel> I didn't do anything. 
<yofel> I think that automatically stopped when we moved to universe
<yofel> Riddell should know
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1078412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078412 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package libkdewebkit5 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: package libkdewebkit5 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> no clue what to do with that
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apachelogger 
<Riddell> ping dpm for l10n stuff
<apachelogger> he's awol :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at 2012-11-13  08:31:49 aptdaemon prepares to replace libkdewebkit5, but the log abruptly ends
<yofel> $ ./bin/buildstatus --pocket Proposed --short qtwebkit-source raring
<yofel> qtwebkit-source [2.3-0ubuntu6|raring]: [amd64] => Successfully built [armhf] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built [powerpc] => Failed to build
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, aptdaemon people say it's not their fault
<apachelogger> I say something interrupted aptdaemon there
<yofel> hm, should be raring-proposed
<apachelogger> which then left the package broken
<Riddell> 05:32 < doko> Riddell, qtwebkit-source failed again, maybe add DEFINES+=ENABLE_ASSEMBLER=0 too?
<Riddell> yofel: that's the next thing to try ⇈
<apachelogger> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<yofel> possibly, rumors are that it breaks skype btw.
<apachelogger> by default universe is not l10nmangled
<apachelogger> to make our software mangled we need to add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack to the control file
<apachelogger> then we need to figure out how to get the translations from lunchpad into a langpack
 * JontheEchidna should have read apachelogger's comment in the bug
<JontheEchidna> but hey, at least we agree :P
<apachelogger> same for whatever way we decide to deal with patch based strings
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so how do we make the aptdaemon people agree? :P
<JontheEchidna> maybe glatzor failed to notice that the time for the failure he gave was after the one you gave?
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> that it failed again later is to be expected, if aptdaemon suddenly went away several hours earlier
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I'll leave it in your capable hands
<apachelogger> I am this -><- close to getting kde4libs report free
<yofel> qtwebkit-source [2.3-0ubuntu6|raring-proposed]: [amd64] => Successfully built [armhf] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built [powerpc] => Failed to build
<yofel> done from my side
<apachelogger> thanks
<apachelogger> will deploy asap
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think we can retire kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts transition
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/nEtBBsKV
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: to get apps to show up in MSC the repo needs to provide some file?
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus kscreen precise kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kubotu> kscreen [precise]: [amd64] => Dependency wait [i386] => Dependency wait
<apachelogger> pff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: if the app has a .desktop file and the app is in the archive, then next time the app-install-data package is respun/uploaded then it will show up
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus kscreen quantal kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kubotu> kscreen [quantal]: [amd64] => Dependency wait [i386] => Dependency wait
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am thinking about PPAs actually
<JontheEchidna> oh, then it wouldn't
<apachelogger> any way we can make that happen?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> use case being ... if kde 4.10 has more apps they won't show in precise's MSC
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> (to that last remark, not your question)
<JontheEchidna> it'd be tricky to get it to work
<apachelogger> not worth it then I guess
<apachelogger> wth is libkscreen on dep-wait
<apachelogger> Missing build dependencies: libqjson-dev (>= 0.8.0)
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> "we had to dep on a super new version of a crap library just so we can annoy you more"
<apachelogger> afiestas: thanks again for that
<apachelogger> don't want to put it into official backports now
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://i.imgur.com/9c5gM0g.png
<apachelogger> scaling is broken
<apachelogger> or perhaps my version is very old
<apachelogger> no clue where it is from tbh ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> was in experimental ppa
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think bug 1078412 should go to aptdaemon again, and if they can't think of a regular reason this could have happened they can simply close it
<ubottu> bug 1078412 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package libkdewebkit5 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: package libkdewebkit5 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078412
<apachelogger> may be that the user rebooted or something
<JontheEchidna> be my guest :P
<JontheEchidna> it'll probably just expire anyways
<yofel> apachelogger: he actually had a valid reason to use new qjson
<yofel> but I'm too lazy to dig it up from the logs
<apachelogger> there would have been a valid reason to rip the json crap out of qt5 and create an entirely new library for qt4
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> anything else I consider not justified
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: moved and told them to close it instead of handing it back to us
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> now I wanted to do something cool and forgot what it was
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ah ... we still need to do the about dialog btw
<apachelogger> when's feature freeze again?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1086840 still there?
<ubottu> bug 1086840 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "Missing bookmarks.xml error when using plasma-netbook" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086840
<apachelogger> agateau: if you have UI input on bug 215383 it would be much appreciated
<ubottu> bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
 * apachelogger wonders where sheytan is 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I wonder what to do with bug 959151
<ubottu> bug 959151 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959151
<apachelogger> close-upstream?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> it gets reported a lot, so keeping it open might be good for finding duplicates
<apachelogger> butbut
<apachelogger> I want no open reports on kde4libs :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't get reported often btw
<apachelogger> I see 2 dups
<JontheEchidna> that could be because the report has been open
<apachelogger> first thing you find when googling launchpad QDBusConnection though
<JontheEchidna> 39 people ticked the "does this affect me" thing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I always wonder how resaonable those numbers are
<apachelogger> there are bugs that should be killing users and they have like 3 affects me
<JontheEchidna> something lunchpad actually did ok ^^
<apachelogger> then there's this stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> this really messes with my plan for clean kde4libs though :@
<apachelogger> we could set an env var in kuniqueapp and read it in qt and only print the message if the var is not set (i.e. no kuniqueapp) ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Didn't try it lately.
<soee> good evening ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I feel like we should have a SRU board or perhaps boards for 12.10/12.04 to track backports/srus
<apachelogger> like I keep forgetting to look into why pgst is not yet in proposed
<amichair_> Riddell: I prefer an English interface, actually :-) was there anything you'd like me to do with that, or was it just fmi?
 * yofel looks at people saying the rolling release proposal will be discussed at virt-UDS next week
 * yofel looks at g+ 10 people limit
<yofel> this is *so* not going to work
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel> hi murthy
<murthy> yofel: HI
<murthy> yofel: apachelogger  i have finished the debian/copyright for tomahawk and it passed lintian check. http://paste.kde.org/684560/
<murthy> apachelogger: shall i upload and request a merge?
<murthy> apachelogger: tomahawk's debian/control missing homepage url
<Darkwing> yofel: When I asked Mr. Bacon about the 10 G+ Hangout limit he said something along the idea that there would be a channel for people and only have certen people in the hangout based on the wishes of who set up the session.
<Darkwing> yofel: So, if we had a Kubuntu features thing, the council and a develop or two would be in the hangout, the rest would watch as it was streamed attached to an IRC channel for input.
<ScottK> Because that's so much better than IRC.
<Darkwing> ScottK: +1
<Darkwing> I still think there will be a lot lost in this...
<Darkwing> There was something personal about UDS. Something that I think helped a lot of people.
<ScottK> Of course there will.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: we are not doing g+
<apachelogger> if anything we are going to mumble
<Darkwing> In Kubuntu? 
<Darkwing> :D
<apachelogger> yes
 * Darkwing cheers
<yofel> I'm fine with mumble
<Darkwing> Do we have a mumble server?
<yofel> otherwise we would have to live without ScottK which is pointless
<Darkwing> tehehehe
<ScottK> The whole thing is consistent with my view that there are senior managers in Canonical that are trying to dump the community so there's only people they can order around working on Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> someone who has a server should set it up ^^
<yofel> I can provide the server
<apachelogger> last I checked murmur really was just install and start and connect
<yofel> how much bandwidth would you estimate it would need?
<apachelogger> depends on how many people connect
<apachelogger> and how much talking is done :P
<murthy> can google be requested to host this with more users in g+ hangout?
<Darkwing> yofel: If we plan for 30 people...
<apachelogger> which in turn directly relates to how many sessions we have ^^
<ScottK> All the people talking all the time ...
<apachelogger> as is common for kubuntu sessions :P
<yofel> well, I have a vserver that does nothing but seed torrents right now. Should be able to handle the job
<Darkwing> 30 people to plan bandwidth?
<apachelogger> also talking about things that are not related to the session
<apachelogger> hahaha
<Darkwing> and sleeping 
<apachelogger> yofel: <3
 * Darkwing looks at rbelem
<apachelogger> Darkwing: pulling a rodrigo that is called
<Darkwing> :D I remember
<apachelogger> oy vey
<apachelogger> first time I start amarok in months
<apachelogger> goes kaput
<apachelogger> and no trace
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger needs to reinstall raring
<apachelogger> ScottK: saving me the trouble of reading through all the crap ... are we even having a raring release?
<apachelogger> or are we going rolling next week
<ScottK> Presumably we aren't.
<apachelogger> it's agile to change plans with a weeks notice
<apachelogger> muahaha
<ScottK> It was framed as "Let's discuss this ...", but it's pretty clear the decision is made.
<apachelogger> the amount of sarcastic flames I could put out there about the recent events is just not funny anymore
<yofel> ScottK: wrt to britney: is it really that bad to have bugs blocking a transition? I'm not too familiar with debian library transitions
<ScottK> Here's the deal:
<apachelogger> not knowing the context ... there are bugs in gst1 yet we transit to it...
<ScottK> 1. 10 days in unstable for normal uploads
<apachelogger> in fact there are even feature regressions ^^
<ScottK> 2.  Stuff that would increase uninstallability has to migrate together (like we do)
<ScottK> 3.  As soon as any package involved in a transition has an RC bug, then none of them can migrate as a result.
<Darkwing> I feel like I need popcorn to read ubuntu-devel today
<ScottK> 4.  All the packages have to get to 10 days, so if you get all the packages to 9, and someone uploads a new revision of an affected package, you then have anoher ten days to wait.
<yofel> Darkwing: it's worth it, but get a punching bag along with it
 * Darkwing applauds Allison
<ScottK> 5.  As a result, you can get multiple transitions entangled.
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> someone make Allison join the kubuntu council instead of me :P
<ScottK> Say you have a new poppler or some thing both Gnome and KDE use.  Then they both have to be ready to transition for any of it to go if one gets uploaded.
<yofel> apachelogger: hey, I already plan to do that :P
<Darkwing> You're not running for re-election right?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: ^^
<Darkwing> Is Allison a Kubuntu Member?
<ScottK> As a result, you have to get a schedule for your transition from the release team and take turns uploading.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I expect you to fix that
<ScottK> We can fix that
<apachelogger> yofel: also fine with me
<ScottK> This is why Debian is often behind on KDE releases even when they aren't frozen.
<ScottK> It's not their turn to have a transition.
<apachelogger> you can have a public interview/discussion/rumble with wendar
<ScottK> We do NOT want to replicate this.
<yofel> ScottK: I'm more looking for something that will allow as to publish kde updates in one batch and not as pieces dropping into updates over 2 days time
<apachelogger> makes the entire election process more fun I say
<apachelogger> <- all about fun at work
<Darkwing> Council... Vote on Allison Randell for Kubuntu Memebership. 
<Darkwing> +1
<Darkwing> :P
<ScottK> yofel: We can do that now if we block the transition.  I did that once.
<yofel> as I understand the current britney pins don't really allow to do that
<Darkwing> *Randal
<ScottK> They can.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: you're trying to steal grilling fun
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Do you want to get stuck with it again?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> thinking about it
<apachelogger> you get to grill people every once in a while
<apachelogger> totally worth the council duties I think
<Darkwing> tehehehe
<Darkwing> Plus we need you apachelogger
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am like a US president
<apachelogger> two terms and no moar
<Darkwing> you lie cheat and steal?
<apachelogger> that too
<Darkwing> Ohhhhh two terms
<yofel> ScottK: how much work is that for you? Something you would actually consider doing ~10 times a year?
<apachelogger> https://plus.google.com/photos/103320181117159035720/albums/5849626254210000529/5849626254986027906
<ScottK> Kubuntu Council?
<ScottK> Not much at all.
<yofel> ScottK: I meant the pins. But good to know that too ;)
<apachelogger> council work is: going to meetings to get a cookie from Riddell, tell shadeslayer he is wrong at least once a week and grill people when hungry
<ScottK> The pins?
<yofel> apachelogger: how did you know how my firefox looks like :O
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> also whenever someone asks you something say yes, unless it is shadeslayer in which case you'd say no and additionally whenever apachelogger says no is the new yes
<apachelogger> yofel: there is so much truth in that pic
<apachelogger> how do you people like my l10n kubuntu card on trello?
<yofel> ScottK: un/blocking KDE SC inside britney
<apachelogger> even Quintasan could implement it
<apachelogger> although I fear I may need to
<ScottK> No, that's not hard.
<apachelogger> :(
<Quintasan> like what?
<yofel> btw. I have no idea how it works, but mumble is running on yofel-vz.dyndns.org if you want to play with it
<ScottK> It takes two minutes once you have a list of packages to block.
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> !info mumble-django
<ubottu> mumble-django (source: mumble-django): Mumble-Server web interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-6 (quantal), package size 2268 kB, installed size 9513 kB
<apachelogger> yofel: ^ likely desired
<apachelogger> think that alllows configuration
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> anyone seen my headset? :O
<apachelogger> yofel: can you send me the superuser password?
<yofel> will do once I'm done
<apachelogger> where does one set that anyway
<apachelogger> that package is confusing
 * apachelogger gives up and returns to installing raring
<yofel> you do that during config setup
<apachelogger> ah
 * yofel kicks apache
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> As of Mumble 1.2.x, nearly all administration tasks can be handled directly through the client.
<apachelogger> yofel: gimme su plz :D
<apachelogger> client supremacy
<apachelogger> yofel: connect, register, edit the server connection to superuser, edit ACL of root channel and add your registered name, change connection back to non-superuser, you should be admin
<yofel> "edit the server connection to superuser" how?
<apachelogger> oh I broke it
<apachelogger> yofel: click the globe thingy in the toolbar
<apachelogger> then on the serve entry
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> how did I do it 
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> simply type SuperUser as uername
<apachelogger> a password box will appear
<apachelogger> you broke the server :P
<yofel> yeah, or rather it just fell apart on me and I tried to reboot it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> you realize
<shadeslayer> you could just have a ec2 instance running for a couple of hours
<shadeslayer> the basic ec2 at that
<shadeslayer> and host mumble on that
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> clearly apachelogger does not know how awesome ec2 is
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<shadeslayer> lulz
<shadeslayer> I'm assuming that's the buyvm stuff
<yofel> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no I just dunno how to get an ec2 or deploy an image on it or anything
<apachelogger> because you people never ever document crap
<apachelogger> even when I ask you to
<shadeslayer> pft
<apachelogger> yofel: lingering daemon?
<shadeslayer> I blame moin moin for being shit
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, except that it seems to be apache o.O
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: can we connect 2 mumble servers?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no need for apache
<apachelogger> all necessary stuff can be doen in the client
<apachelogger> configuring a local server right now
<yofel> yeah, finally managed to kill it
<shadeslayer> write a charm!
<yofel> now.........
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> except juju doesn't work
<shadeslayer> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Hosters FWOW
<shadeslayer> FWIW
<yofel> FINALLY
<shadeslayer> hm?
<Darkwing> hint on stopping the personal contacts error?
<apachelogger> yofel: working yet?
<yofel> the hell, mumble reserves ~200m of memory just for existing it seems o.O
<Darkwing> yofel: when you are ready to test lemme know 
<yofel> Darkwing: feel free to point mumble to yofel-vz.dyndns.org
 * shadeslayer wonders if there's a phone client for mumble
<murthy> check the logo in here http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/915328713/lynx-a-camera?ref=category
<shadeslayer> murthy: what about it?
<murthy> seems to be inspired from amarok
<shadeslayer> kind of ... I guess
<shadeslayer> there's a crappy mumble app, but 4-5 worthless button apps on the play store
<shadeslayer> hurray for software
<apachelogger> Darkwing: hop onto mumble, so I can give you powas
<Darkwing> I'm configuring mumble right now
<apachelogger> also I need to look for my headset
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-01
<apachelogger> yofel: my local daemon uses 4mib
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> mumble allocated 247m of VIRT mem, and OpenVZ is retarded
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> anywho afk
 * Darkwing kicks mumble
<shadeslayer> EC2!!
<apachelogger> Darkwing: when you connect, contextmenu yourself and register
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make it happen
<apachelogger> I reckon we can simply bundle up the sqlite db and deploy it anywhere :P
<shadeslayer> do you have to register everytime?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/everytime//
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Darkwing> BBIAB
 * shadeslayer installs mumble-server to try it out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: once
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> ACLs require registration
<apachelogger> a regular visitor would not need to register
<apachelogger> now really afk :P
<shadeslayer> I think it should be simple enough if we can make a db and then store it in a location where mumble can pick it up
<yofel> meh, need to restart this thing again (to see if ulimit -v has an effect on it)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/mumble-server
<shadeslayer> juju it
<murthy> apachelogger: this is the target branch for tomahawk lp:~blue-shell/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu    ?
<apachelogger> nah kubuntu needs a nu branch
<apachelogger> which would be branched from that one  I reckon
<shadeslayer> yofel: how does access the django interface?
<apachelogger> don't need it
<yofel> you don't right now. before wsgi was running out of memory
<murthy> apachelogger: so what will the target branch for my merge request?
<shadeslayer> oh k
<yofel> now it seems like I managed to cage it into ~90M
<shadeslayer> I don't see documentation which will allow 2 mumble servers to talk to each other :(
<apachelogger> what for?
<shadeslayer> well, we can setup 2 servers 2 distribute load
<apachelogger> murthy: dunno
<apachelogger> just create one somewhere
<apachelogger> we'll branch that one then
<yofel> shadeslayer: it creates virtually 0 load
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: taht won't work
<yofel> except bandwidth
<shadeslayer> yofel: network wise?
<yofel> and you can't balance that
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I meant by 'load' :P
<shadeslayer> I see
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> also, latency is going to be batshit crazy for me :P
<shadeslayer> if we use the buyvm servers
<yofel> it's a test for now, we can shift to something more professional once we know it works
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> just run it inside something that's not managed by OpenVZ
<shadeslayer> heh
<murthy> apachelogger: the homepage url in debian/control is empty for tomahawk , shall i leave it empty or shall i update it with http://www.tomahawk-player.org/   ?
<shadeslayer> please update it
<murthy> ok
<apachelogger> totally found my headphones
<apachelogger> yofel: did you do audio testing?
<yofel> darkwing just said something which was understandable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the actual mumble client is also not too reliable for me :P
<yofel> I just set the bandwidth limit above client max. on the server - will need a murmurd restart though
<apachelogger> gets all confused when switching around in the audio wiz ^^
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> yofel: feel free to restart
<apachelogger> so I think mumble's the awesome
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> segfault in pulse
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> jabber conferences?
<apachelogger> isn't that texty?
<shadeslayer> but iirc it also supports calls no?
<shadeslayer> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Muji
<yofel> do we have a working jabber client?
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing mumble-django (--purge):
<apachelogger>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 128
<apachelogger> lawl
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that scales?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> that's p2p
<shadeslayer> they have a sample client here : http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/MujiDemoClient
<apachelogger> sounds like it aint scaling :P
<shadeslayer> try eet
<apachelogger> is that a spaceship?
<apachelogger> yofel: u there?
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> u no hear me?
 * apachelogger now listening to TV with yofel :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: come join the fun
<shadeslayer> Don't have no headphones
<shadeslayer> people sleeping 
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow
<apachelogger> also pretty neato... when you move into AFK it automutes
<apachelogger> <- master with the ACL
<shadeslayer> oh and android cloning
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ACL?
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp acl
<kubotu> Results for acl: 1. Anterior cruciate ligament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anterior_cruciate_ligament | 2. Access control list - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list | 3. ACL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACL
<kubotu> [1] The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) is a cruciate ligament which is one of the four major ligaments of the human knee. In the quadruped stifle (analogous to the knee), based on its anatomical position, it is also referred to as the cranial cruciate ligament.[1]
<apachelogger> number two
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> kubotu: wp acl 2
<kubotu> no results found for 2
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> that works somehow
<apachelogger> help wikipedia
<apachelogger> ~help wikipedia
<kubotu> no help for topic wikipedia
<apachelogger> pff
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ~help wp
<kubotu> search <string> (or: google <string>) => search google for <string> | ddg <string> to search DuckDuckGo | wp <string> => search for <string> on Wikipedia | wa <string> => search for <string> on WolframAlpha | unpedia <string> => search for <string> on Uncyclopedia
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<shadeslayer> not
<apachelogger> amarok is not social enough
<apachelogger> can't listen along with people
<apachelogger> saving me the trouble of having to find sensible music :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: is this setup on the openvz server?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> tomorrow I have no computer
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, and I'm still fighting memory
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> might move it later if I don't find a solution for this
<shadeslayer> I can give you a EC2 instance to work on
<shadeslayer> need to figure out how to launch one in Europe though
<apachelogger> lol, wp supports language but no result selection
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp de autobahn
<kubotu> Results for autobahn: 1. Autobahn Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahn | 2. Autobahn NingboJinhua Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahn_Ningbo%E2%80%93Jinhua | 3. Autobahn WenzhouLishui Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahn_Wenzhou%E2%80%93Lishui
<kubotu> [1] Eine Autobahn ist eine Fernverkehrsstraße, die ausschließlich dem Schnellverkehr und dem Güterfernverkehr mit Kraftfahrzeugen dient. Sie besteht im Normalfall aus zwei Richtungsfahrbahnen mit jeweils mehreren Fahrstreifen. Deutsche Autobahnen sind seit längerem mit mindestens zwei Fahrstreifen pro Richtungsfahrbahn versehen. In der Regel ist auch ein zusätzlicher Seitenstreifen (auch Standstreifen oder Pa...
<shadeslayer> heh
<bkerensa> kubotu: wp cohesion 
<kubotu> Results for cohesion: 1. Cohesion (chemistry) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cohesion_(chemistry) | 2. Cohesion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cohesion | 3. Cohesion (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cohesion_(computer_science)
<kubotu> [1] Cohesion (n. lat. cohaerere "stick or stay together") or Cohesive attraction or Cohesive force is the action or property of molecules sticking together, being mutually attractive. This is an intrinsic property of a substance that is caused by the shape and structure of its molecules which makes the distribution of orbiting electrons irregular when molecules get close to one another, creating electrical at...
<apachelogger> murthy: do you have a branchy yet?
<apachelogger> and suddenly the lurkers become active :D
<apachelogger> we should do more flood ^^
 * bkerensa runs and hides
<yofel> ok
<yofel> ulimit -mv 64000 and it seems to behave itself
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> wonder if that holds up when 30 people connect
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> RES is like 9M, just virt goes up like crazy by default
<apachelogger> they have decent docs, perhaps they know why
<yofel> ulimit -mv 128000 now. That should work I guess
<shadeslayer> :S
<murthy> apachelogger:  new branch for tomahawk with updated debian/copyright lp:~murthy/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu
<murthy> yofel: i cannot package a new version after 13.04 feature freeze?
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/Fwq6SVzX in case someone wants to handle that
<yofel> murthy: you can, but you'll need to go with http://assets.minecraft.net/13w09a/minecraft.jar
<yofel> erm............
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<murthy> ha ha ha
<murthy> yofel: so normally we can't right?
<apachelogger> yofel clearly si about to minecraft away
<apachelogger> when's future freeze?
<apachelogger> <- too lazy to check
<yofel> next thursday
<murthy>  6 mar
<apachelogger> that's wed
<yofel> 7th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<murthy> sorry 7 march
<murthy> i am clouded by my own deadline
<murthy> apachelogger: ok with the new branch and changes?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do I check if mumble was setup correctly
<yofel> if you're connected and your audio setup works you're fine
<yofel> or do you mean the server?
<murthy> yofel: lazr.delegates, mpich, node-oauth, telepathy-ring,  texi2html. Do you want any of these latest versions of packages to be in 13.04 
<shadeslayer> the server
<yofel> if you did all the setup steps and can connect to it, it should work
<yofel> set superuser password with 'murmurd -supw <pw>'
<yofel> then you can do the setup from the client
<apachelogger> murthy: havent looked at it
<apachelogger> it's on the todo
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> :/
<murthy> when is the online uds ?
<shadeslayer> it just hangs at the connect dialog
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure that there would be sizable testing exposure difference between landing pre releases in a PPA (as to not put into rolling) and having them in a pre-release of our own product
<apachelogger> either way the user is opting to get pre-release software
<apachelogger> if anything adding a beta ppa to rolling would be more encouraging as it's easier
<apachelogger> also to repeat myself... that is essentially what gentoo has
<shadeslayer> yofel: and how does one add a user?
<apachelogger> they need to register
<apachelogger> right click user -> register
<apachelogger> i.e. the username is then tied to a uuid
<apachelogger> without the uuid you could not really do stuff
<shadeslayer> right click where?
<apachelogger> the user
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> it asks for a username
<yofel> what do you want to add a user for?
<shadeslayer> when adding a new server
<apachelogger> what where?
<apachelogger> wtf?
<yofel> shadeslayer: just set one?
<apachelogger> just pick any
<shadeslayer> oh, doesn't matter?
<apachelogger> it's really a nickname
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> something is rong then
<shadeslayer> *wrong
<apachelogger> only upon registering with the server does it become a username
<shadeslayer> eh, what's this review request on im-config
<apachelogger> renamed binary I think
<apachelogger> bug 1076975
<ubottu> bug 1076975 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Please port input method function to use im-config" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076975
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so I'm just sleepy
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> right now we have no UI ties anyway
<apachelogger> so whatever :P
<shadeslayer> 6:50 AM] Connecting to server ec2-54-235-6-45.compute-1.amazonaws.com.
<shadeslayer> [6:51 AM] Server connection failed: Connection timed out.
<apachelogger> u doing it wrong it appears :P
<shadeslayer> nmap says only ssh is open
<yofel> is murmurd even running?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> 107       7022  0.0  0.5 356004  9368 ?        Sl   01:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/murmurd -ini /etc/mumble-server.ini
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> <F>2013-03-01 01:30:30.205 SQL Error [INSERT INTO `channels` (`server_id`, `channel_id`, `parent_id`, `name`) VALUES (?, ?, ?, ?)]: unable to open database file Unable to fetch row
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is a leet haxx0r
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you even dpkg-config it?
<apachelogger> I think that creates the db
<shadeslayer> hmm, nope, I assumed the charm set that up :/
<apachelogger> ah you are using charm
<apachelogger> dunno then :P
<shadeslayer> yus
<Darkwing> is there another mumble server with ppl talking? :P
<apachelogger> no, shadeslayer doesn't know how to use juju
<apachelogger> also I should go to bed
<Darkwing> ahhh
<apachelogger> but somehow I ended up having 300000000000000000000000 windows open
<Darkwing> Yeah. It's getting late there.
<apachelogger> and as many tasks I started
<Darkwing> I need to nominate myself on the lists.
<apachelogger> nominate for what?
<Darkwing> council
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz be nominating Darkwing :P
<apachelogger> it's very classy to be proxy-nominated
<apachelogger> is that even a word
<Darkwing> lol I was going to do it myself but if someone wants to do it for me I'm not going to complain. It might look like someone likes me though.
<apachelogger> let's go with posh, posh is a good word
<Darkwing> I like posh. I'm from the US and I like Posh
<apachelogger> ur weird
<apachelogger> :P
<Darkwing> Come on apachelogger... You know that I'm not a normal USA person.
<apachelogger> do I know normal ones?
 * Darkwing snickers
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> mmmm snickers
<apachelogger> I started today by trying to work on phonon
<apachelogger> I broke the build, then I got interrupted
 * apachelogger needs to turn off notifications or something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh by ze ways
<apachelogger> did you test master-p4q5?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> go test master-p4q5 plz
<shadeslayer> bleh
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> Can I nomintate Darkwing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will have no computer for the next 2 days
<apachelogger> that goes into master than I rip out shite then we branch again, then we release
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I'd very much appreciate that
<Darkwing> I feel loved
<Quintasan> Can I nominate logger?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I'd offer alcohols at UDS but there is no UDS anymore pluz you'd not get no drinkery in the US of A
<apachelogger> also no nominating the logger
<shadeslayer> someone nominate the slayer so I can overthrow the logger
<Quintasan> >pluz you'd not get no drinkery in the US of A
<Quintasan> lol yeah sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer didn't
<apachelogger> and shadeslayer's like old
<shadeslayer> yeah ^
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they asked for my id
<shadeslayer> I did have a drink in the US of A though
<shadeslayer> after my 21st birthday :P
<apachelogger> meanwhile I got a drink with my fake id
<Quintasan> ...
<Darkwing> 21 for drinks is just dumb.
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: it's 25 in Delhi/NCR
<shadeslayer> i.e. where I live
<Darkwing> dumb.
<Quintasan> and here I thought I would get in moral trouble if I said Riddell got me one
<shadeslayer> but no one cares
<shadeslayer> actually
<apachelogger> Darkwing: you'd think so
<shadeslayer> some of them do
<shadeslayer> but most of them don't
<Quintasan> Darkwing: report logger for faking ids :P
<shadeslayer> ^
<Darkwing> HAHAHHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> but with today's kids I am not so sure about that
<Darkwing> I had a few fake IDs in my day
<shadeslayer> anyway
<Darkwing> Not that I need them at 30 anymore.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cannot test, disk is failing, must get it replaced today
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I bet you still keep them around :P
<shadeslayer> 180 bad sectors
<apachelogger> i.e. in austria and germany it has become common practise to drink until you pass out
<Darkwing> Quintasan: only to make myself younger
<apachelogger> ... amongst the youngsters
<Quintasan> Darkwing: That's what I assumed
<shadeslayer> exhausted my limit of reallocation of bad sectors
<Darkwing> Quintasan: 30 isn't old
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all the cool kids have fake ids in the US of A
<Quintasan> Did I say that at any point?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: implying I actually care about that :P
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Not just the kids... fake IDs are popular for wonment in their 40s trying to be in their 30s still
<apachelogger> Quintasan: u not cool enough
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wow
<Quintasan> that's even better
<Quintasan> implying I care
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> Darkwing: that actually seems even more useful ^^
<Darkwing> apachelogger: it makes them feel better about themselves
<Quintasan> It's not like your mind knows how old are you, is it?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you'd be surprise how easy it is to forget one's age
<apachelogger> i.e. I dunno mine
<apachelogger> somwhere >10 <30
 * yofel thought it's the minds purpose to convince you of something far from reality
<Quintasan> Does forgetting about one's brithday count as well?
<yofel> happens
<apachelogger> not quite the same thing
 * apachelogger forgot his birthday last year
<apachelogger> was all like waaaah
<Quintasan> Well, last year I woke up, my sisters wished me happy birthday and I was like WTF
<yofel> hm, that doesn't *change* though
<Quintasan> It's not my bday yet is i...oh shit.
<apachelogger> yofel: he meant forgetting that it is your birthday
<apachelogger> not the date
<apachelogger> although I also often have trouble remembering that
<yofel> oh
<apachelogger> takes me a couple of seconds usually ^^
<yofel> well, you usually notice it if something's different from the other 364 days of the year
<Quintasan> Do I nominate Darkwings on ml or this new stuff we are using?
<yofel> ML
<yofel> read the ML
<apachelogger> ml
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> read the ml
<Quintasan> >read
<Quintasan> you mean ctrl+a ctrl+r?
 * Quintasan hides
<apachelogger> though I can make you a trello card to nominate Darkwing
<apachelogger> also one to read the ml
<apachelogger> maybe it helps
<Quintasan> if you think I'm not going to mark the latter as done after doing ctrl+a ctrl+r then I have bad news for you
<yofel> Quintasan: if you do that we'll force you to read that nice thread on ubuntu-devel from today
<Quintasan> nice thread?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> thread*S*
<Quintasan> sorry, I usually avoid spam lists yofel :P
<apachelogger> one was not enough
<apachelogger> we had to have 5
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> and I actually read 'em
<Quintasan> I so can
<Quintasan> I so can't see you doing that
<apachelogger> and it was like canonical employee: yay; kubuntu contributor: fuuuuu; others: meh;
<yofel> Quintasan: well, I'll let you off easy if you nominate me :P
<Quintasan> What are we talking about?
 * apachelogger nominates Quintasan
 * yofel agrees with apachelogger
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> OKAY
<Quintasan> DO IT
<apachelogger> ACTUALLTLY
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> DO IT
<Quintasan> I DARE YOU
<apachelogger> Quintasan is a worse uni slacker than shadeslayer was
<Quintasan> Darkwing: ^^
<Quintasan> DOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEET
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> gmail ate that email as well
<Quintasan> look who is here :D
<apachelogger> it will be all like "yo, Quintasan we need you to approve JR travelling to france to get us a support company" - "notime, gotta do exams, no travels for JR"
<Quintasan> s/JR/apachelogger and only then the statement will be accurate
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> then JR will be all sad and cry and I'll have to coup Quintasan and the council out of office, establish a beloved dictatorship and stuff
<apachelogger> being dictator is hard work, so I'd rather avoid that
<Quintasan> Like hell that will happen!
 * Quintasan banhammmers apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> watch my powa :P
<Quintasan> holy
<yofel> . . .
<apachelogger> lawl
<Quintasan> like hell I'd allow
<Quintasan> you
<yofel> chicken :D
<apachelogger> roflmao
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go away or I'm going to send python to you
<Darkwing> oh, it works in here too.
<Darkwing> that's nice to know.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> are you hanging out in kubuntu-offtopic as op and claim you are the president of kubuntu or something?
<Darkwing> Si?
<Quintasan> yofel: Those were kickban evasive manouvers
<Darkwing> I could lol
<Quintasan> They can't kick you while you're not here :P
<apachelogger> I totally tried that once then people said something along the line of <isn't riddel president> then I got all frurstrated and started using xubuntu for a month or so
<yofel> rofl
<Quintasan> >apachelogger
<Darkwing> I had forgotten that I was on the list for ubuntu devel channel ops
<Quintasan> >president of Kubuntu
<Quintasan> pick one
<apachelogger> it's why I don't hang in -offtopic anymore
<apachelogger> them fellas are mean
<Quintasan> I mean, even shadeslayer wouldn't fall for that
<apachelogger> why is everyone dissin shadeslayer today?
<Quintasan> I could actually nominate shadeslayer for Council
<yofel> we're tired of dissin you, esp. as you don't even want to run for KC anymore :(
<apachelogger> yay
<Quintasan> Though if I wasn't actually serious about KC I would nominate apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm open to the idea :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan appears to be ego jerking everyone
<apachelogger> somewhat gross
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> to be fair
<yofel> let's do it like this: Quintasan nominates Darkwing, shadeslayer nominates me, I nominate shadeslayer
<yofel> everyone's happy
<Quintasan> +1
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could nominate everyone
<apachelogger> or that
<apachelogger> but such chain things can go wrong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan nominating everyone sounds fine
<shadeslayer> oh bah
<apachelogger> like if shadeslayer refuses to nominate yofel but yofel nominated shadeslayer already
<apachelogger> imagine the catfight :S
<shadeslayer> I'll have to update wiki
<yofel> well, let's leave it to Quintasan then
<Quintasan> NOPE.AVI
<Quintasan> SO NOT DOING THAT
<Darkwing> I sorta updated mine...
<Darkwing> wiki.kubuntu.org/DavidWonderly
<Quintasan> I nominate Darkwing then
<apachelogger> as a registered voter I demand close to empty wiki pages
<Quintasan> or I'll just nominate myself and be done with that
<apachelogger> also free drinks
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> whoever buys me the most drinks will get my vote
 * yofel wonders what his wiki page even looks like actually
<apachelogger> oi, now I feel easy
<yofel> don't really remember it :D
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger shames away
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Since you failed in getting funds for our Ballmer's peak session you get no free drinks
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> there aint is no ballmer's peak session no moar
<Quintasan> inb4ScottK
<Darkwing> I'm really getting tired of KMail
<yofel> wow, mine's a primary example of being empty
<Quintasan> Because you failed, that's why :P
<apachelogger> because I succeeded!
<Quintasan> in what?
<shadeslayer> mine probably still says I'm a student
<apachelogger> canonical ran out of monet because of ballmer's peak study
<apachelogger> now we canot have no UDS nomoar
<Quintasan> I call lies
<apachelogger> pff
<shadeslayer> zomg no
<apachelogger> believe what you want but that is the truth
<apachelogger> also the pun on money there was awesome
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger shames some more
<yofel> lol, my kubuntu dev application has more content than my wiki page ^^
<yofel> and I have like 0 Testimonials
 * yofel feels sad
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<yofel> now that's a good idea
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> wanted to do that too
<Quintasan> evertone nominate apachelogger so he has to do something
<apachelogger> somehow I opened more windows instead of closing some
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: won't accept nomination
<bkerensa> no moar uds
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa slaps Darkwing 
<Darkwing> ouch.
 * Darkwing slaps bkerensa back
<Darkwing> I slap you with a kick but, I don't want to abuse anything :P:P
<apachelogger> if this is gettin sexual you are both out
<Darkwing> :D
<apachelogger> :P
<bkerensa> Darkwing: two wrongs dont make a right ;) I win
<bkerensa> ;p
<apachelogger> "Please comment on the removal of Darkwing in #kubuntu-devel"
<bkerensa> heh
<Darkwing> HAHAHA
<apachelogger> whoops
<bkerensa> So I think Kubuntu is going to be my new desktop going forward
<bkerensa> no more Unity
 * Darkwing cheers
<Darkwing> who is bugging you about kicking me apachelogger?
<apachelogger> u
<Darkwing> jjesse: jjesse-home ping
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: deployed
<shadeslayer> [8:06 AM] Welcome message: 
<shadeslayer> Welcome to this server running Murmur.
<shadeslayer> Enjoy your stay!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: u running again?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only took forever
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> port wasn't open
<shadeslayer> and juju is dumb
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: time for some fresh blood I think
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so how do people connect?
<apachelogger> "but it cannot be assumed that everyone is perfectly fine with G+ policy; there indeed are people who do their best to avoid any Google products. We are told that IRC sessions will be provided for these who can’t join videos, but that doesn’t do much sense, because it does not differ at all from remote participation in summits which were real meetings"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you tell em the hosty 
<shadeslayer> now the problem is udp
<apachelogger> reading planet.ubuntu I get the feeling that I should blog
<apachelogger> at the same time I fear it may seem like I am trolling
<Darkwing> I'm going to sit on it for a bit before I comment.
<apachelogger> see, if I posted "Kubuntu aint forcing no g+, we be using mumble" it would seem trollish
<apachelogger> silly situation
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Don't sit too long... :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's with udp btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<apachelogger> and what will you have me do with that instance now?
<bkerensa> apachelogger: I suggested they use Kaltura or BigBlueButton both open source platform that does what G+ hangouts do and it was flatly rejected
<bkerensa> they just have no interest in community feedback it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dunno, try and make it work
<apachelogger> bkerensa: that seems about right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so that we can use ec2 to do mumble
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's working, no?
<shadeslayer> is it?
<apachelogger> say something?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything?
<apachelogger> usually if you can connect it works
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> so I guess you just need to get the db from yofel
<shadeslayer> fine then
<apachelogger> and make it part of the deployment
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> i.e. I setup crap there already
<shadeslayer> should be simple to script
<apachelogger> not that it would be much work to replicate anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can simply put the db in a tar.xz somewhere and wget it after deployment
<apachelogger> respectively update before shutdown
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> that is if the db is portable enough
<apachelogger> otherwise we can actually script the setup I think
<apachelogger> i.e. mumble-server has a dbus interface through which you can configure it
<apachelogger> pretty neat
<Darkwing> Okay, email stuff hates me.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: same here ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where does it store the default db?
<Darkwing> KMail, not fetching IMAP the right way. Thunderbird, crashing everywhere...
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> Darkwing: kmail we can do something about
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> upstream can
<apachelogger> and we are friends with upstream
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<Darkwing> tell akonadi to handle 50,000+ emails
<apachelogger> I think dfaure uses it
<apachelogger> and he has loads a mails
<Darkwing> And why it isn't fetching "some" of the -devel emails but, it does others I have no effing clue.
<apachelogger> may be busy syncing?
<Darkwing> For the last 7 hours?
<apachelogger> i.e. it needs to have a full sync before flying proper
<apachelogger> Darkwing: dunno,can take a while :P
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<Darkwing> I'll rerun it and see what it does tonight.
<apachelogger> there is pretty nifty debugging stuff in place
<apachelogger> no clue how to use it though
<apachelogger> so if it does not work I'd head to #akonadi
<shadeslayer> yofel: Darkwing mumble up and running on ec2-54-235-226-77.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> plz2test while I have breakfast
<shadeslayer> then I can script it
<shadeslayer> I haz to go, terminated the instance
<jussi> bah
<jussi> too much noise on ML's atm
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1137384] System Settings dialog fails to close @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1137384 (by Martin Suttle)
<Riddell> meh, I've a mild cold today, I fear it's interfering with my head trauma to turn into real man flu and make me especially useless, sorry if i'm unresponsive
 * davmor2 prods Riddell with a box of lemsip
<Riddell> yogi tea sweet chai, that's what I need, good for everything
<Riddell> amichair_: so how do ticks work in right to left writing?
<Riddell> agateau: right to left change gets rid of current page in right hand menu being grey?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<mikhas> Riddell, try massala chai
<mikhas> (with sugar of course)
<mikhas> sometimes, that's called yogi tea, too but I found that yogi tea can be all sort of things
<amichair_> Riddell: checkboxes? just like ltr, but in reverse :-)
<Riddell> amichair_: it's this unicode character Breadcrumb.DONE: "✓",
<Riddell> would that be written the same or reverse in rtl?
<Riddell> e.g. Breadcrumb.CURRENT: "▸", becomes Breadcrumb.CURRENT: "◂"
<amichair_> oh, that's not reverse, checkmark remains check mark
<Riddell> that's the answer I wanted :)
<amichair_> :-)
<Riddell> meh, this nexus doesn't want to talk to my computer any more
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/684758/
<Riddell> davmor2: seen that?
<davmor2> Riddell: have a word with ogra_ I think I did see it when I first had ubuntu touch installed on it but I just did phablet-flash -b and that bootstrapped it again
<davmor2> Riddell: ah you already are talking to him
<ovidiu-florin> I've finally succeded to set up my znc server, now I don't have to miss up on conversations while I'm gone :D
<Darkwing> Morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Darkwing> BAH sometimes I hate dealing with LO
<Darkwing> well, there goes my laptop.
<Darkwing> Let's see if I can salvage this...
<smartboyhw> Hello
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should I package rekonq 2.2 ?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, this = ?
<Darkwing> ATI CURSE YOU FOR NOT HAVING UPDATED DRIVERS FOR CURRENT KERNEL
<Darkwing> My laptop
<smartboyhw> Uh
<Darkwing> My only machine able to run raring just went down again.
<agateau> Riddell: no rtl-fixes does not get rid of the current item being grey, but I renamed the images (there are ltr and a rtl images now) maybe you did not copy them?
<Darkwing> looks like I'll be saving for a Dell XPS13
<agateau> Riddell: btw: just filed merge requests to fix the slideshow (on ubiquity and on ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu)
<agateau> Riddell: btw2: I have to go and I am off for vacation next week. Will connect this evening to catch up and will try to check email next week nevertheless.
<smartboyhw> Good that KDE 4.10.1 is being packaged:)
<xnox> agateau: looks good to me.
<agateau> xnox: cool
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Hi Blues
<smartboyhw> s/Blues/BluesKaj/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Hi BluesKaj"
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah please
<Riddell> agateau: super
<BluesKaj> no need for the correction, lots of ppl call me Blues :)
<Darkwing> Well now. the savings has begun
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, working:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should I also update homerun too?
<smartboyhw> It's 0.2.1 now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh yeah it's it's new
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so is it that I plan a code merge against the kubuntu-packaging branch?
<smartboyhw> Or do we not have that?
<yofel> smartboyhw: it has no packaging branch right now
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh then...
<yofel> where did you find 0.2.1 -
<yofel> ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://agateau.com/2013/02/27/homerun-0.2.1-released
<yofel> ah hm
<smartboyhw> Wait it should be agateau's job
 * smartboyhw hides
<yofel> forgot that it's in unstable
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> ftpubuntu@ftpmaster:~/unstable/homerun/ -> I was looking in stable for some reason ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> kubotu: newversion homerun 0.2.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1137865
 * smartboyhw assigns that bug to himself if noone objects....
<yofel> shadeslayer: as it's not yet marked WIP anywhere go ahead ^
<yofel> smartboyhw: ^
<smartboyhw> yofel, I'll mark it:P
<yofel> shadeslayer: unping 
<smartboyhw> yofel, how's KDE 4.10.1 packaging? Good?
<smartboyhw> s/KDE/KDE SC?
<yofel> there are no tars yet :/
<smartboyhw> BAH
<smartboyhw> yofel, I thought the cronjob was up (LOL)
<yofel> it is, but there are no packages yet ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
 * smartboyhw waits for upgrades of packages, then packaging of homerun
<yofel> tnyblom who was making the tarballs seems to be MIA today so far...
<smartboyhw> yofel, how do you know?:P
<yofel> he's not answering in the release-team channel :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's a prob:P
<yofel> *shrug*, this is .1 and we have ~5 days left
<yofel> so not really that much of a problem
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/rekonq/2.2-0ubuntu1-1st-version/+merge/151262
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: So I hear you want something from me?
 * smartboyhw speaks in another channel for that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1137800] Cannot swap win/control keys in settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1137800 (by Reuben Firmin)
<vassie> exit
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/homerun/0.2.1-0ubuntu1-version-1/+merge/151266
 * smartboyhw should fight for https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/+members
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168473
<Quintasan> if this works
<Quintasan> then we probably can just apt-get install kubantoo on that
<Darkwing> Yay, I got my new toy
<Quintasan> As in Nexus 7?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: ^
<Darkwing> Quintasan: I've had a Nexus 7 for a while... I just got a new sudio mic fr my computer.
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Good
<Quintasan> !
<Darkwing> Holy wow... Much better.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1137384] System Settings dialog fails to close @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1137384 (by Martin Suttle)
<agateau> do we ship a Kubuntu logo in the default install
 * agateau is looking for a logo to show in Ubiquity
<xnox> agateau: typically it's a freedesktop compliant way named icon of "distribution-logo" or something like that.
<xnox> which is picked from the theme, which should be kubuntu already.
<xnox> or something along he lines.
<agateau> xnox: oh ok, great!
<xnox> or "distributor-logo" something funny like that.
<agateau> xnox: actually a locate for *logo.png does not yield anything useful
<agateau> except maybe the plymouth theme logo
<xnox> it's typically svg
<tsimpson> we have /usr/share/pixmaps/kubuntu-logo.png 
<agateau> xnox: ah, found distributor-logo.svg but it's an Ubuntu logo
<agateau> tsimpson: yes I found this one, but it's a bit small
<xnox> well that's no good, a theme should also ship "distributor-logo". And kubuntu default theme should provide a kubuntu logo there.
<xnox> e.g. apport and whoopsie use them and many other.
<agateau> xnox: there is no distributor-logo in the fdo icon-naming-spec
<tsimpson> I have distributor-logo.svg for Humanity, Humanity-Dark, Tango, elementary, gnome, and lubuntu
<tsimpson> but no kubuntu
<agateau> not that it prevents us from adding one to Oxygen
<Darkwing> IF there isn't a kubuntu.svg logo added, maybe we should add one.
<Darkwing> Oops, sorry for the all caps on if
<agateau> apachelogger: regarding the "about kubuntu box", the question is: from where do you expect to be able to open this box?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not much I can do at the moment since I have no computer to work from
<apachelogger> agateau: we were thinking sticking it either in systemsettings or kinfocenter or the help menu
<agateau> apachelogger: I would advice against adding it to the help menu... that would generate some backlash I think
<agateau> apachelogger: maybe it can be a shortcut in the "system" category with a simple executable showing the about box
<apachelogger> also possible
<apachelogger> it's a kcm, so anything is possible
<agateau> it already exist?
<shadeslayer> replace it with a unicorn
<shadeslayer> no bacj
<shadeslayer> *backlash
<agateau> apachelogger: what is the name of the kcm?
 * agateau is off, see you on march 11th
<yofel> *the* fun part about the ubuntu-devel ML discussion is that nobody has given a properly defined user base the rolling release is supposed to be used by
<yofel> slangasek said that it's not for users, others say it's pointless for only developers (I agree)
<yofel> and no, we don't have any *usable* armhf PPA's
<apachelogger> yofel: canonical does :P
<yofel> we != canonical, and I was folling up Scott's thread
<yofel> 4.10.1 tarballs up
<yofel> might as well do the initial upload myself
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> " We have been laying the foundation for
<apachelogger> exactly this sort of thing for years."
<apachelogger> assuming we as in we the community I wonder why people get the impression this we are about to jumping the gun
<apachelogger> gee, my left hand keeps picking my nose, and my right hand did not know about it until it also tried to pick my nose
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> but but, I didn't know the upgrade would fail either until I actually did it!
<yofel> *sigh*
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> we always upgrade our production servers to see if an upgrade breaks something
<apachelogger> bah too many mails
<apachelogger> screw this
<apachelogger> someone notes.kde it
<apachelogger> so what do I do now
<apachelogger> yofel: anything fun to do?
<apachelogger> trello is filled with boring stuff
<yofel> well, there's lots of bikeshedding in there except for cj, pitti and some folks that actually care about the technical stuff
<apachelogger> which is why I think someone needs to notes.kde it
<soee> good evening
<apachelogger> hey soee
<apachelogger> yofel: there used to be a time when we had to write really nice pages on blueprints
<apachelogger> what it does
<apachelogger> why we want it with use cases
<apachelogger> what can wrong
<apachelogger> how to go about implementing it
<apachelogger> random discussion/concerns
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> we do that post-UDS now, currently that blueprint is a braindump
<apachelogger> good thing we stopped that, would only make that discussion more organized
<apachelogger> we'd not want that
<yofel> it will probably be a braindump post-UDS
<apachelogger> blueprints are braindumps nowadays :P
<apachelogger> there is an advantage to that, not for this particular discussion tough :P
<apachelogger> yofel: u doin .1 initial up?
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/board/13-04/512e60dd9efc084f59001d69 if so move the card around or assign or osmething
<apachelogger> sheytan: piiiing
<yofel> kdelibs just appeared on the status page
<sheytan> apachelogger: pongi
<yofel> oh right
<apachelogger> yofel: also please linky to stuff int the description
<apachelogger> makes it easier to follow :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: hello good sir
<apachelogger> sheytan: where is the lightdm stuff, how is it coming along?... what about ksplash?
<apachelogger> also I am hoping to get bug 215383 resolved before feature freeze so I need some input/thoughts/mock on the UI
<ubottu> bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<apachelogger> see second to last comment for screenshot of the present ui
<apachelogger> <- really really really really bad at designing uis
<sheytan> apachelogger: 1) on the way. The dev had some issues with his computer. 2) imho it's already done to fit with ldm :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: which ksplash theme is that?
<apachelogger> didn't you make a new one?
<apachelogger> or change the one from kde
<apachelogger> or something
<sheytan> http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2013/02/kde-splashscreen.html
<apachelogger> where's the source and stuff?
 * yofel wonders how to properly cross-reference pad and card
<apachelogger> putting a video there intead of the actual splash seems like a bad idea :P
<apachelogger> yofel: cards have urls
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. what's the plan on visibility? currently everything's org-visible. not very "open2
<apachelogger> can be changed
<apachelogger> didn't bother to because there is also no global setting for that unfortunately
<yofel> ah ok, I was wondering about that too
<sheytan> apachelogger: sources are on my computer
<apachelogger> alas, as org admin I cannot even force my way into boards which is silly
<sheytan> want them?
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah
<apachelogger> going to upload artwork this weekend I hope
<apachelogger> sheytan: who's the dev doing lightdm btw?
<yofel> I'll open up 13.04 for now at least 
<apachelogger> d_ed?
<sheytan> he's nick is FlowRiser on #kde-lightdm
<apachelogger> ok
<yofel> oh, I can't - I'm not the board admin, apachelogger is
<apachelogger> nonesense
<yofel> ...
<yofel> ah well, that works too
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7i1e47
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sheytan: why are you not doing the gradient using qml?
<sheytan> apachelogger: on the logo and K letter?
<apachelogger> background
<apachelogger> sheytan: are we using the same for plymouth?
<sheytan> apachelogger: nope
<sheytan> and as you see the background is more complilcated
<sheytan> than two gradient colors
<apachelogger> we are uisng gradient colors in plymouth?
<apachelogger> 1024x768.png   1280x720.png  1366x768.png   1600x1200.png  1920x1080.png  2048x1536.png  640x480.png
<apachelogger> 1280x1024.png  1280x800.png  1400x1050.png  1680x1050.png  1920x1200.png  2560x1600.png  800x600.png
<apachelogger> plz
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> actually a subset of those would suffice
<apachelogger> 1024x768.png 1280x1024.jpg  1600x1200.jpg  1920x1080.jpg  1920x1200.jpg
<apachelogger> I think we should at least have those resoltuions
<apachelogger> then again who's using 1024x768 still
<apachelogger> scratch that
<apachelogger> the other 4 resolutions would be good
<apachelogger> so we can do aspect-related scaling
<apachelogger> sheytan: also I am now confused as to what we use in plymouth ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: i can do the resolutions, no worry
<sheytan> but
<sheytan> plymouth
<sheytan> heavy subject still :D
<apachelogger> :S
<sheytan> give me some time :)
<sheytan> apachelogger: do you like the splash?
<sheytan> apachelogger: and how do you feel about writing the ldm theme?
<sheytan> there's some stuff already done
<apachelogger> I thought it is being written already?
<sheytan> two things are done
<sheytan> and as i said,  that dude had some problems with his pc
<yofel> 4.10.1 uploaded
<apachelogger> I guess
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, the theme is working, couse it's based on the agateau's work. It need some modifications
<apachelogger> send a mail plz
<sheytan> to you?
<apachelogger> yes
<sheytan> can i have your email
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> sitter@kde.org
<sheytan> ok, i will send you the code and images
<sheytan> send
<apachelogger> also a list of what needs to be done
<apachelogger> var months = ["January", "February", "March", "April", "May", "June", "July", "August", "September", "October", "November", "December"]
<apachelogger> oh?
<sheytan> apachelogger: that's the clock from qt examples :D
<sheytan> it's not mine :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: Face.qml missing?
<sheytan> it shouldn't be
<sheytan> let me check
<apachelogger> file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/experience/main.qml:422:27: DigitalClock is not a type 
<apachelogger>             /*PlasmaComponents.*/DigitalClock { 
<apachelogger> private/* misisng
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, fiex, sending with the todo list
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you make the last user avatar on each side fade out a bit? Not the whole image but a part of it, like it would disappearing slowly
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you have your latest mockup at hand?
<sheytan> yep
<sheytan> always :D
<apachelogger> also that's still a long way to go it seems
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> moar work \o/
<apachelogger> :(
<sheytan> don't get it
<apachelogger> there is stil a big difference between what we have and what your mockup wants
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> well
<sheytan> i think du schafst das :D
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> latest mockup plz
<sheytan> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Vg8r4E0SWdA/USqdeYRhs6I/AAAAAAAACNI/b_UauHZ-KdM/s1600/more-users-test-sys-buttons-active-logo.png
<apachelogger> picture frame is missing it seems
<sheytan> you won't code that?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I could
<apachelogger> not sure it makes sense though
<sheytan> that way it will always fit the size or something
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I don't think the glowy part is possible with qml1
<sheytan> well we will have always the same size of image anyway
<apachelogger> sheytan: hence why I would make it a static frame image
<sheytan> ok
<sheytan> so i need to make one frame and other with the glow?
<apachelogger> sheytan: yep
<sheytan> one sec
<Riddell> evening
<sheytan> hey!
<sheytan> apachelogger: frame images sent ;)
<yofel> someone broke launchpad
<yofel> lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
 * sheytan is going to sleep
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-02
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopqc2250.png
<yofel> how did we end up going back to grey background?
<yofel> not that it looks bad though
 * yofel is tired of launchpad erroring out on him *-.-
<apachelogger> yofel: ask sheytan
<apachelogger> at this point I do not even care no more
<yofel> this still has to transition to blue at some point...
 * yofel throws 500 errors at launchpad *-.-
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopRb2250.png
<apachelogger> yofel: try 404 :P
<apachelogger> yofel: also why blu?
<yofel> our desktop background is blue?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> it has blue
<apachelogger> it is every color of the rainbow
<apachelogger> plus loads of dark
<yofel> it feels as blueish as it hasn't done in a long time
<apachelogger> blue is all in the mind it seems :P
<apachelogger> did I mention that 2 users looks fucked up due to imbalance
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> somehow it seems the spacing in the current lightdm theme is fucked
<apachelogger> the userlist+passwordinput+sessiondropdown is not layouted as one block of foo but instead the passwordinput is in the absolute center and the other crap is relative to it
<apachelogger> which makes the entire thing slightly oriented to the top 
<apachelogger> this code is a  weee bit crappy
<yofel> at least it's not python
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopdn2250.png
<apachelogger> I sure hope that was also intentional in sheytan's mock
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopJZ2250.png
<yofel> running lintian over all KDE packages is... interesting
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> ok, status page fortified against launchpad failures and linitan output added
<yofel> now to wonder why launchpad fails in the first place...
<yofel> oh, it stopped failing
<yofel> perfect timing.......
<yofel> W: kde-workspace-randr: empty-binary-package
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> so many colors
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger feels like blogging about rolling 
<yofel> too much red on that page -.-
 * apachelogger decided not to blog about rolling
<yofel> there is nothing to blog about
 * apachelogger ponders making a graphic and simply post the graphic as a blog post
<yofel> Scott said what was to be said
<yofel> we don't know more yet to say anything more
<apachelogger> ScottK's wrong because he was not listening to me yesterday :P
<apachelogger> also unless I am mistaken there is no concensus as to who is the target audience of the rolling release yet
<apachelogger> is it devs, or is it geeky users, or the regular john doe
<apachelogger> no one knows
<yofel> pretty much
<apachelogger> and to that extent what really is important there ... what degree of assumable breakage can this audience face
<apachelogger> and that is really fundamental to outlining exactly what a package distribution flow needs to look like in terms of pre-rolling-archive QA
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> why I think ScottK is wrong is because mostly we are doing a rolling workflow with the SC already
<apachelogger> with a binary rolling distro you need a staging ground so that all SC binaries are built and can be published *as a whole* to a public archive
<yofel> not quite
<yofel> he did say that our rolling workflow is currently opt-in to users
<yofel> what ubuntu plans isn't
<apachelogger> it doesn't matter
<apachelogger> also ubuntu's rolling is
<apachelogger> either use LTS or use rolling
<yofel> erm, it's LTS or use rolling-montly or use rolling-daily
<apachelogger> what ScottK decides to completely ignore is that by not having intermediate Kubuntu releases we free up resources to provide intermediate SC releases to an LTS release
<yofel> that only works as long as backports are feasable
<apachelogger> we have no plan on how to distribute the thusly formed new product, but that is really just a either this or that decision
<apachelogger> there is no policy making involved there
<apachelogger> yofel: when do they become unfeasble?
<yofel> though I saw something called cxx11-cmake-modules today so maybe I worry too much
<yofel> apachelogger: stuff like things becoming unbackportable
<yofel> like JontheEchidna not supporting gcc 4.6
<apachelogger> stop pushing updates?
<yofel> as long as we can somehow keep moderately-adventurous users up-to-date on the LTS for 2 years, we should be able to work out the rest
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> wrong thinking again
<yofel> sure one would have to stop. But providing 4.11 on rolling-only isn't something that I really like
<apachelogger> we do not know what the target audience of rolling is
<apachelogger> so supporting anything but an LTS user on LTS is right now no concern
<yofel> hum
<apachelogger> so I agree, that is an issue, it's more of an upstream issue though
<yofel> we can't quite say that without knowing the target userbase :/
<apachelogger> if an upsteram decides they do not want to support 1 year old software for the lulz of it that is their right, however our position towards that upstream probably ought to be reconsidered
<yofel> heh, what I would really like are commit-info mailing lists for kde stable branches, then us distros can keep sharing fixes there when upstream stops caring
<yofel> which reminds me that we need to check debian for 4.8 fixes at some point
<apachelogger> I was under the impression we hae that
<yofel> we do? all I know about is #kde-commits
<apachelogger> commitfilter.kde or something
<apachelogger> should go into projects.kde at some point I reckon
<yofel> looking at it
<apachelogger> at any rate, there is server-side infrastructure due to irc commit stuff
<apachelogger> so if comitfilter is not working anymore I guess making a new thing is really just a matter of writing a simple webui with rules and have a hook send mails accordingly
<apachelogger> back to the rolling thing though..... there is a close to nothing difference between what we do and what we would end up doing
<apachelogger> stuff goes into ninja -> inital binary staging (such that one has a consistent binary stack) + inital limited QA
<yofel> well, leaving kde betas aside, that's true
<apachelogger> talking stable
<apachelogger> once packaging is done...
<yofel> in fact, KDE itself is really not the worst issue here. More worrying is the base system and toolchain transitions
<apachelogger> it moves to archive (if archive targets people who can live with the odd upgrade breakage)
<apachelogger> if it is not for archive it goes into testing (new ppa)
<apachelogger> once we are happy with it, it goes into archive (guess that's about a week or so)
<apachelogger> now with betas/unstables it is really the same process
<apachelogger> except it again depends on the audience of the archive
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> if they can live with the odd crash in not-so-stable software it goes in the archive, otherwise it goes into the experimental ppa for example
<apachelogger> and here is the thing ... putting it in a ppa when the archive is not the place to put it due to the audience it does not change the way we get testing
<apachelogger> right now you can be using stable and need to opt into beta-backports
<apachelogger> OR you have opted into using raring in which case you again willingly opted for a testing platform
<yofel> what we would loose are the dev release users that we could force beta packages onto
<yofel> though...
<yofel> those would probably add the PPA anyway
<apachelogger> in a world where the archive is always targetting a semi-end-user-ready state you'd be able to run LTS and opt into testing (given backportibility is given) OR run rolling and opt into testing (via ppa)
<apachelogger> at the end of the day a user will have to opt into beta testing as they have had to do for years already
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, but really you are not forcing something onto people that were not willing to live with the brokenness and help make it go away
<apachelogger> I mean, perhaps you have the odd user that wanted to try it and will never do it again because in feburary the x team decided to break nvidia compat and he can't play tf2 anymore
<apachelogger> what I am saying is
<apachelogger> a raring user may not have agreed explicitly to testing the 4.10 prereleases, they did so implicitly though
<yofel> fun part here is that the X team wouldn't be allowed to do so anymore
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> a fact people apparently also decide to ignore
<apachelogger> they try to fix/discuss kubuntu's problems because the other teams apparently do not see it as a problem they will face :S
<apachelogger> yet we are really in a fantastic position because we have the workflow pretty much ironed out already, it is only a matter of which path a package will have to take given the target audience of the archive
<yofel> really? I don't think people dispute over the benefits. Those are clear. The problem is the missing technical details of the implementation and that nobody looked at the problems of the non-core teams
<yofel> IMO pitty summarised out issues pretty well
<yofel> or at least the ones I was worried about
<apachelogger> haven't read any mail in detail
<apachelogger> so I'd not comment on that specifically
<yofel> s/pitti/slangasek
<apachelogger> overall it feels like the non-canonical stakeholders other than kubuntu (thanks to ScottK!) are not really trying to make their concerns heard
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/685202
<apachelogger> (or perhaps they have no concerns, who knows)
<ScottK> non-canonical stakeholders other than Kubuntu are all muppets
<yofel> actually scratch the last point, we just talked about that
<apachelogger> if that is true it makes me sad
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, and the other stuff is arm
<apachelogger> which is really the only issue we have from a testing&staging perspective
<apachelogger> also ddebs
<yofel> it's true though. The ubuntu community has become pretty stale recently
<ScottK> I think having a "release" with current KDE is important.
<ScottK> And backports is not the answer.
<yofel> Many teams feel kind of zombie like, and the folks in #ubuntu+1 are pretty much the same ones I've known for years
<ScottK> Well Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu are all kind of on life support.
<ScottK> Not a lot of diverse developer participation.  I think we have more than all of them combined.
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is backporting not the answer though?
<ScottK> The official rule we have for backports is no new versions of libraries.
<apachelogger> ah you mean official backports
<ScottK> yes
<yofel> ScottK: wouldn't it be ok if we took one of the post-KDE release good ISO images and marked that as usable? Or would that be too close to Arch?
<ScottK> yofel: Then users are still stuck on rolling.  It's not a release.
<yofel> hm
<ScottK> It's just like another beta image.
<yofel> hm
<ScottK> If Ubuntu goes LTS + Rolling, what that really means is LTS + dev release.
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> my problem with KDE "releases", is that upstream really totally doesn't care about release-1
<zequence> Hi. Developer from Ubuntu Studio here. Yes, Kubuntu seems quite big, but the focus on development is quite different for different flavors. For Ubuntu Studio, the desktop makes less difference, while just having a decent kernel already makes a world of difference for us. We're flexible in this way
<ScottK> So if you want to give someone a stable release it's LTS + stuff.
<yofel> so a release looses a lot of its worth half a year after it's out
<apachelogger> ScottK: I find that a pleasing thing TBH
<ScottK> yofel: Right.  I was thinking we might support a year instead of 18 months for non-LTS.
<apachelogger> we get to put neat new KDE stuff on a constantly maturing base
<apachelogger> so to me that seems like a good thing
<zequence> I would think however, that if a rolling release is in question, it should be in everyones interest to have good quality packages. And the ones flavors care about aren't necessarily the same as flavors care about
<ScottK> Then we're at most n-2 for supported releases which is what officially gets security support from upstream.
<zequence> Sorry, Canonical vs flavors
<zequence> Some kind of buffer is needed
<ScottK> zequence: That's true, but given the claims of stability and consistent usability for this rolling thing, it's really not clear how to do development in it at all.
<ScottK> zequence: Ubuntu desktop and Ubuntu server are flavors too.
<ScottK> Just Canonical sponsored ones.
<apachelogger> ScottK: as I see it the release buisness first needs to be decided by us though ... in terms of which route we want to go ... because simply using PPA backports has served us well and is straight forward ... taking LTS and pack a new KDE ontop of it is also nice but more work
<yofel> one question I didn't see an answer on the list about was kernel testing
<apachelogger> i.e.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but we never needed to do base an official release on that, so it's a bit more than we've done.
<zequence> I'd be surprised if the kernels would not be dealt with differently on a rolling release
<ScottK> yofel: It was asked and there's a spec for next week on how kernel transitions will be done.
<apachelogger> do we actually want intermediate releases with supported aligned to upstream (dropping the LTS idea) or do we retain the LTS idea and allow users to put a new KDE SC on top of the LTS base
<apachelogger> ScottK: well yeah, we'd organize our own release
<yofel> ScottK: ok, I saw the question, but obviously missed the spec
<apachelogger> and do it basically
<zequence> They simply must keep some kind of testing repo. Call it experimental, or whatever
<ScottK> yofel: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-rolling-kernel-maintenance
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> hm, got renamed... again
<apachelogger> anywho
<ScottK> Lovely
<apachelogger> all I am saying is that we need to mae a decision on this topic first
<zequence> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-rolling-kernel-maintenance
<ScottK> apachelogger: We definitely need to do that.
<apachelogger> then draw requirements from that
<apachelogger> like if we want to roll ontop of LTS perhaps a kubuntu-specific pocket would be possible
<ScottK> This is why I carefully phrased my last reply as a personal opinion and not something Kubuntu had settled on.
<yofel> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-rolling-kernel-maintenance
<yofel> ah, zequence was faster :)
<apachelogger> so our backports woud be in the archive but not in the regular backports
<ScottK> I love how for all the crap emails I get from launchpad, it doesn't send the one with the new URL.
<ScottK> apachelogger: New pockets are kind of really hard.
<apachelogger> <3 lunchpad ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: just an idea
<ScottK> Yeah.  Someone else suggested it in the threads in a slightly different context and cjwatson ran screaming into the night.
<ScottK> pocket names are apparently hard coded throughout the LP codebase.
<apachelogger> I personally would have no problem with doing it via PPAs either, given the size of our team that is also doable for the forseeable future
<apachelogger> ScottK: big surprise there ^^
<ScottK> I'm not sure if a blessed non-virt PPA or a full LP derivative distro are the best ideas.
<ScottK> Neither are mirrrored.
<ScottK> But that's implementation details.
<apachelogger> yeah, also at least I do not know the involved software enough to make educated guesses about what would be easiest to achieve with greatest gain
<apachelogger> I mean, one coudl perhaps also nicely ask mirror providers to mirror the kubuntu-ppas (for example)
<ScottK> The derived distribution function is what Canonical uses to roll their own OEM variants.
<ScottK> You get a whole derived distro release that you can sync to like we do from Debian or upload directly to.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> We could probably automate SRU and security update copies from the LTS.
<ScottK> Then whatever we put on top of that is really up to us.
<zequence> Are you talking about keeping the entire flavor in a PPA, and have ISOs generated from that?
<apachelogger> we are talking about whether or not to do releases with the LTS foundations and a more recent KDE ontop
<zequence> hmm, wait, I'm forgetting about the repos now :P
<apachelogger> nothing more than that :P
<ScottK> zequence: It's either LTS repo + PPA for our stuff or a full derived distro, which is not a PPA, but more - you will have never seen it as they aren't public (it's only due to very odd circumstances I've seen it)
<apachelogger> ScottK: you spied someone's laptop at uds didnt ya :P
<ScottK> No.
<apachelogger> that's probably why they stopped doing udses
<ScottK> I got invited to participate in beta testing an LP thing.
<apachelogger> canonical employees were always reading internal mailz during talks
<ScottK> Because I was a !canonical archive admin
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I like my uds conspiracy theory better though
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh btw, we did a testing mumble setup yesterday, mumble should be good to use for uds
<ScottK> I do know lamont has a very spiffy light polarization screen he pulls out if he's sitting in a session next to you and he doesn't want you to see his screen.
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> also the client has builtin recording so that is reather nice
<ScottK> Nice.
<apachelogger> oh and shadeslayer was trying to use juju to auto-deploy a configured mumble to ec2
<apachelogger> so we could actually do voip whenever we want to ^^
<ScottK> Handy.
<ScottK> IIRC mumble has a security record that doesn't inspire confidence for leaving it up and running.
<ScottK> Or maybe I'm thinking of something else.
<zequence> How would this work for you? All updated packages end up in a buffer repo, something like -proposed, and if any problems are found, flavors are able to freeze them. I'm pretty sure the packages that flavors care about in this context would not stop Canonical to keep developing Ubuntu in whatever way they want
<ScottK> zequence: For Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 we did put migration blocks in place.
<yofel> zequence: that fails the moment we have issues with enthusiastic X updates from canonical
<ScottK> It did affect packages they care about, but not for very long, so they were OK with it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems to be somewhat popular with the gamers short of getting expensive TeamSpeak3 licenses, so I'd at least hope it has somewhat sane security ^^
<ScottK> How much do gamers usually care about security?
<apachelogger> but yeah, for us it makes no sense ot have it running all the time anyway, so... ^^
<ScottK> I'm sure mumble is fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: gamers usually use hosting services, those probably care
<zequence> this could also be expanded to them keeping two repos. A dev repo, and stable rolling release repo, which would not be updated as aggresively
<apachelogger> ScottK: i.e. specific mumble hosters actually
<apachelogger> gamers are really lazy ^^
<yofel> zequence: not sure if that is much more than the raring + raring-updates + PPA proposal
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. do you still need the database?
<yofel> or did you guys redo the setup?
<apachelogger> I didn't redo it, you coudl simply tar it up and put it on people.ubuntu.com in a .foo folder or something
<ScottK> lol - http://hellenicpolytheist.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/killer_whale_eating_penguins-jump-in-air.jpg
<apachelogger> in case shadeslayer wants to try deploying it
<ScottK> See Alan Bell's mail to u-devel.  It's pretty decent.
<apachelogger> though since he is out of office I am not sure that is gonna happen soon ^^
<zequence> yofel: I think the main difference would be that the community needs to have a stronger veto in stopping updates, when needed
<ScottK> zequence: I can stop any update in the archive right now.
<apachelogger> yofel: zequence has a point in that technically other teams will need a setup like ours
<ScottK> What it takes is being on the release team, doesn't matter who you work for.
<apachelogger> namely what I was raging about earlier what with other teams apparently not caring
<ScottK> It is somewhat different as it's not like Xfce or Lxde have libs used by a lot of third party apps.
<yofel> well, ubuntustudio were the only ones beside us to comment, true
<zequence> Our problem right now is definately a lack of developers. None with upload rights, etc. But, a couple of us are moving towards that.
<ScottK> I think studio is primarily focused on a kernel and it's a separate one.
<zequence> I'm currently the maintainer of linux-lowlatency. I however am not doing the dev release kernel yet
<yofel> xfce or lxde would still be affected by the gtk backportability discussion
<apachelogger> ScottK: Alan's mail caues QA boners
<ScottK> yofel: Not going in official backports, so it needn't affect them.
<zequence> We depend on desktops too, of course, but we don't focus on making them stable
<ScottK> :-)
<yofel> hm ok, true
<apachelogger> not so efficient though unfortunately
<apachelogger> 1 month set testing is *a lot* of time
<zequence> I think for other flavors, the change has been very sudden, and they haven't had the time to react properly
<apachelogger> and chances are there will be at least one package every month that has had a somewhat sizable regression
<yofel> isn't what Alan wants kinda gentoo-like? put everything in testing and mark stuff stable after a while? (except gentoo doesn't do it based on date)
<yofel> zequence: really? the rumor was there for a while now. Maybe everyone tried to ignore reality ^^
<zequence> yofel: I think people were expecting a change for 14.04
<zequence> Not 13.03
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, I read it as the entire snapshot gets rejected
<apachelogger> per-package makes somewhat more sense
<yofel> zequence: that is right (same for us actually...)
<apachelogger> however that allows for kabooms in terms of KDE SC
<apachelogger> say somestuff fails QA and doesn't get in but a new amarok gets in, but the new amarok really runtime depends on somestuff, so you have a somewhat defunct amarok now
<yofel> apachelogger: well, he was esp. against snapshots. He wants to always be 1 month behind, not shift between 1day and 1month all the time
<apachelogger> though tbh runtime stuff is a qa nightmare anyway ^^
<yofel> the same point was made for security updates that depend on a newer lib
<yofel> which really only works if you rebuild stuff for rolling-stable as cherry picking binaries simply won't work
<yofel> and you have one more release to provide security updates for
<apachelogger> as I see it what you cut off in 'backlog' support overhead you get in horizontal overhad
<apachelogger> in a previous job of mine we had basically a rolling release kind of thing and for the sake of QA we basically rebuilt the entire archive *at least* once a day
<apachelogger> and at that point we did not even have security stuff to handle
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> as I see it you either risk temporary screwery in the rolling and hope you can react fast enough to fix it or you prevent it by chaining autoQA until you are confident this will not break stuff (like say it will remove half the system because of a wrong dep)
<apachelogger> latter of courese requires quite a bit of juice ^^
<apachelogger> and as far as autoQA goes IMHO you'd want binarystaging -> optin testing -> binarystaging -> rolling
<apachelogger> in tersm of pocket movement
<yofel> why binarystaging twice?
<apachelogger> because of the case where X and Y get staged, and build but Y fails QA, so you want to restage X
<apachelogger> in particular you'd actually want to compare the binary results of staging1 and staging2 and only pass the package into rolling if they match!
<apachelogger> however out of experience I can tell you that this is not practical ^^
<apachelogger> software often embeds timestamps in the binary
<apachelogger> in fact gcc does so via the buildid
<apachelogger> but think amarok ... it contains the data it was built in the about dialog
<apachelogger> so practically you stage twice to ensure that whatever happened between staging1+testing and now did not break it
<yofel> I get the restaging point, that makes prefect sense. But I'm not too sure why you would even try the binary comparison
<apachelogger> runtime crap
<apachelogger> as I said it is almost impossible to pick that up reliably
<apachelogger> so we looked into the simplest of things.. check if the binaries are the same, even though that really turned out to be the most complicated of things ^^
<apachelogger> ah, also space reasons
<apachelogger> if the builds are all the same you only need to archive the binaries once
<apachelogger> which was kind of a big concern given that the entire package pool was rebuilt regularly, so there was massive amounts of binary duplication
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> for sheytan's new lightdm thingy we need a qml plugin
<apachelogger> fortunately that plugin will only expose one already existing class
<apachelogger> so yay
<apachelogger> sort of ^^
<yofel> anyway's the key word. It's almost 5 am and I'm falling asleep on the keyboard, so good night folks
<apachelogger> no clue how he wants to make that coherent with plymouth though
<apachelogger> the background is all sorts of complicated
<apachelogger> (can't even get it to scale the same in lightdm and ksplash right  now -.-)
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, yes night
 * apachelogger should go to bed too ^^
<zequence> One simple reason why I haven't posted more on the ubuntu-devel mail list is simply because it's moderated
<zequence> That's a little annoying actually
<mfraz74> B
<mfraz74> How do I enable "set date and time automatically" in adjust date and time? I keep gettiing the error "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6,
<highvoltage> 21:54 < ScottK> non-canonical stakeholders other than Kubuntu are all muppets
<highvoltage> really? :(
<ScottK> I haven't heard much out of anyone else.
<highvoltage> I posted a bunch of harsh stuff against the project to ubuntu-devel yesterday
<highvoltage> and made some private mails to some folk at canonical.
<ScottK> It's possible I was over generalizing.
<highvoltage> but they just try to wash it off with some vague corporate bullshit political generic empty responses
<ScottK> I wish I knew who of the Canonical people actually believes what they are saying and how many are staying on message because they've been told to.
<highvoltage> well you have people like steve and colin who believe in what they do and I believe what they say, but I can also tell that they're spending lots of brain resources working on rationalising it and trying to align things to keep it true for them
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopJZ2250.png
 * smartboyhw says hi
<smartboyhw> Sorry yofel, forgotten to do `bzr add` yesterday:P
 * smartboyhw proposes an immediate fix
<smartboyhw> BTW when did we have a trello board!?
<yofel> since a few days ago
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> how does this happen...
<yofel> W: kate-data: icon-size-and-directory-name-mismatch usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/debug.png 22x22
<smartboyhw> yofel, what the.....
<yofel> I added a full blown lintian check on all kde sc packages. The results are... interesting
<smartboyhw> Uh
<smartboyhw> yofel, v
<smartboyhw> s/v/https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/homerun/0.2.1-0ubuntu2-added-watch-file/+merge/151359/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel, https:"
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/homerun/0.2.1-0ubuntu2-added-watch-file/+merge/151359
<smartboyhw> BTW Riddell + yofel you want me to update Skrooge to 1.6.0 ?
<smartboyhw> Or is it a debian-sync package?
<yofel> I forgot what that was
<smartboyhw> And BTW where's the Rekonq merge!?
<yofel> skrooge 1.6 is in debian experimental
<smartboyhw> yofel, request merge then:P
<smartboyhw> s/merge/sync/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel, request sync then:P"
<yofel> go ahead
<smartboyhw> yofel, any kubotu command for this!? (LOL)
<yofel> nope, but requestsync from ubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> homerun uploaded, thanks
<smartboyhw> yofel, thx
<smartboyhw> Got the bug filed now :)
<smartboyhw> Bug 1139955
<ubottu> bug 1139955 in skrooge (Ubuntu) "Sync skrooge 1.6.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1139955
<smartboyhw> How come I don't know about this nice feature?!!?
<smartboyhw> kde-runtime failed
<smartboyhw> And I can't access the Build Log, "Processing failed"
<yofel> try again, it'll fetch the log then
<yofel> launchpad has hiccups currently :/
<smartboyhw> kde-runtime went busted because of kate
<smartboyhw> s/kate/katepart in kate/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "kde-runtime went busted because of katepart in kate"
<yofel> yeah, and kate failed on pykde4
<smartboyhw> The kstar i386 one is weird
<yofel> not really, though I haven't seen a DSO link error in quite a while
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's good (or bad?)
<yofel> well, it'll need a buildsystem fix
<yofel> probably best to check what upstream did there
<yofel> hm
<yofel> except that they didn't change a thing between 4.10.0 and .1
<yofel> (except some i18n strings)
<smartboyhw> smokeqt failed because libqscinitilla2-9 wasn't there
<smartboyhw> The -proposed version for 2.7 is still in -proposed
<smartboyhw> with build errors for almost all architecture
<smartboyhw> hmm
<yofel> ninjas has -proposed enabled
<smartboyhw> Bah, the symbols went haywire
 * smartboyhw wonders will ScottK fix it
<yofel> he will, but not until he's awake ^^
<smartboyhw> :)
<Quintasan> amd builders y u so busy
<yofel> what are you waiting for?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<Quintasan> yofel: telepathy dailies
<yofel> ah
 * yofel uploads more builds to ninjas to postpone those even more
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Oh yofel went MIA
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> hiho
<smartboyhw> Hey BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi soee , smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Welcome back yofel__ 
<yofel__> more or less
<smartboyhw> yofel__, ?
<yofel__> the core died because postgresql got stuck on I/O
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> lul 
<smartboyhw> yofel__, uh
<smartboyhw> Heyas shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> I will most likely be out till Tuesday or Wednesday
<yofel__> well, Quintasan is here so it's kind of up again
<shadeslayer> replacement hdd still isn't here 
<smartboyhw> yofel__, XD
<shadeslayer> silly repair center 
<smartboyhw> yofel, so you got postgresql back?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw I got it to work with juju
<shadeslayer> it = mumble
<yofel> finally....
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, the autovaccum process killed it in the first place and quassel needed a bit to catch up after the DB was running again
<smartboyhw> yofel, congrats
<smartboyhw> yofel, anytime to deal with https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/rekonq/2.2-0ubuntu1-1st-version/+merge/151262 ?
<yofel> soon
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks:)
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything new regarding the rolling release stuff ?
<shadeslayer> gmail is still munching my emails 
<yofel> fix gmail
<yofel> but not really that much, it's pretty much ended up becoming a "is pocket X implementable" and "what the hell does monthly snapshot mean" discusson
<shadeslayer> heh 
<yofel> read backlog here from last night. That's more useful than the thread
<shadeslayer> I am getting emails which are now a couple of days old on the ML
<yofel> see, you're already on a stable rolling release
<shadeslayer> Hahah 
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. I'll deal with the merge now, but it's probably best if you put it on the pad the next time so people will see it easily
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<yofel> Bazaar has encountered an internal error.
<yofel> yaaaay *-.-
<yofel> MalformedTransform: Tree transform is malformed [('versioning no contents', 'new-105')]
<yofel> wth
<yofel> smartboyhw: what's up with this? http://paste.kde.org/685496
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh?
<yofel> * Refreshed all patches. -> why?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I remembered one day I was packaging and the build failed because there were offsets in patches. So I renewed them all.
<yofel> the build will never fail on offsets only on fuzz
<yofel> please don't refresh patches when it's not necessary
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> So should I redo it again!?
<yofel> i'll just revert that part
 * smartboyhw has a stupid thought that fuzz = offsets (stupid me)
<yofel> the rest looks fine
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
 * smartboyhw bangs himself onto the wall
<smartboyhw> Good night!
<yofel> no need to be that strict ^^
<yofel> Riddell: any ETA on the new ubiquity in the archive?
<Riddell> yofel: I've not uploaded it, do you think it should be?
<ScottK> Working on it qscintialla2.
<yofel> anything major blocking it? last I heard from agateau was "be back on 10th", which is post-FF
<ScottK> Unfortunately it's looking like a total debian/rules redo.
<Riddell> yofel: there's a couple more branches to be merged lp:~agateau/ubiquity/slideshow-fixes and lp:~agateau/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/sync-with-ubiquity-kde
<Riddell> yofel: but there's other people working on it too
<Riddell> so I was leaving it up to them to upload
<Riddell> ScottK: ouch, why?
<yofel> ah ok. Those should probably be merged first
<ScottK> Need to use the symbolshelper at build time.
<ScottK> Not just for post-processing.
<ScottK> That means I have to pass --with=pkgkde-symbolshelper to debhelper and I've no idea how to do that on none dh 7 tiny rules.
<yofel> ScottK: all that addon seems to do is prepend /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/bin to $PATH
<apachelogger> sheytan: pingy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also know how to deploy config&database?
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> yofel: is t just me or is aryia still default wally on raring?
 * apachelogger thought he synced the iso before install
<Riddell> it's just you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have an idea 
<shadeslayer> I vaguely remember where it keeps the db , we can just scp it into the machine 
<shadeslayer> and then scp it back before destroying the machine 
<shadeslayer> I get to install raring again ... bleu 
<shadeslayer> *bleh
<apachelogger> Riddell: installed from an outdated image it seems
<apachelogger>             QDir dir(path);
<apachelogger>             dir.cdUp();
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger writes library to handle wallpapers in qml :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopJZ2250.png
<apachelogger> actual impl of http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Vg8r4E0SWdA/USqdeYRhs6I/AAAAAAAACNI/b_UauHZ-KdM/s1600/more-users-test-sys-buttons-active-logo.png
 * yofel indulges in the crashiness of nepomuk
<yofel> esp. fun is that it crashes on m_eventMonitor->isDiskSpaceLow()
<soee> apachelogger, dont you think it would be good idea to add transparent background "stripe" at the bottom of screen so the monochorme icons would go on it ? consider situation where user change background and it will be white in this screen section
<soee> or there wont be option to change background image 
<soee> ?
<yofel> apachelogger: if that has some kind of fade in animation to ksplash, ship it
<apachelogger> yofel: huh?
<apachelogger> soee: no option
<apachelogger> FWIW that is also an issue left unaddressed in the official lightdm themes
<Riddell> apachelogger: for lightdm theme?
<yofel> well, I don't want to go from monochrome grey to blinding blue-violet without any kind of transition
<apachelogger> basically if you use a background with color from the oposite end of what is default it will make stuff ugly
<yofel> that would look urgh
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think it's cool but how to jutify that against a don't-change-upstream policy?
<apachelogger> e.g. text unreadable
<Riddell> apachelogger: does it fit in with colourful wallpaper?
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream did not manage to create a non-wallpaper background for lightdm/ksplash for 4.10
<Riddell> is a wallpaper background bad?
<apachelogger> however upstream plans that for 4.11
<Riddell> I thought it's nice to have them matching
<soee> 2. i would put timer oat the bottom also (left side) and icons wher ethey are - just my opinion :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes it is bad
<xnox> ScottK: looking at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/pkgkde_symbolshelper.pm all it does is `export PATH=/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/bin:$PATH`
<apachelogger> the visual drama of an actual wallpaper looks silly/stupid when you stick stuff on top of it
<xnox> if it detects that it can be used.
<xnox> ScottK: so for non-tiny rules just add that export at the top and you are done.
<apachelogger> i.e. that is why from an artistic POV the default-background policy of plasmoids makes sense
<apachelogger> there is only a very limited amount of UI elements/compositions that will not look bad on a wallpaper
<xnox> yofel: Riddell: we can upload ubiquity any time, but yeah i still see two unmerged branches from agateau & there is a few branches of my own that I want to merge up.
<yofel> sure, I was just curious where it's at. If there's still stuff waiting to be merged then do that first
 * yofel wonders what gtk-update-icon-cache is writing hundreds of MB of data onto his disk for @_@
<apachelogger> sounds broken
<apachelogger> unless you have a bazillion icons
<yofel> 481M    /usr/share/icons/
<yofel> not really
 * Riddell cheers as lamarque applies an ubuntu patch to plasma networkmangement
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1140596] package libqt4-dbg (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data f... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1140596 (by Fernando Dominguez)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scripty for scp would be good I guess
<sheytan_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> sheytan: pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: piiiiiiing
<yofel> connection timeout
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/685778/
<yofel> magic
<ScottK> xnox: Thanks
<apachelogger> this sheytan has a really broken quassel
<apachelogger> would not have happened with konversation :S
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping hello hello hello ping
<apachelogger> nobody wants to talk to me today
<apachelogger> :S
 * yofel gives pykde4 hacking a try
<yofel> do kconf_update scripts need to be executable?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> W: kdelibs5-data: script-not-executable usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/kcookiescfg.pl
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lemme rephrase
<apachelogger> they need to unless an interpreter is defined in the config :P
<yofel> ah ok, that makes sense
<yofel> then this is ok
<apachelogger> i.e. you can Script=foo.pl,perl in the updateconfig
 * yofel whitelists
<apachelogger> yofel: if that is the only one with the warning I'd simply change it to +x upstream
<apachelogger> i.e. there is no loss in making it exectuable to fit in with the rest of the stuff
<yofel> I rather don't want to mess with kdelibs in its current state
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<apachelogger> yofel: ignore plz
<yofel> zZzZzzzz...
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> goodtime you can talk to
<apachelogger> but that troll should go away
<apachelogger> not really listening anyway
 * apachelogger wonders where he left off 3 hours ago when he started gettign distracted Oo
<yofel> you were fishing for sheytan
<apachelogger> yofel: and then I told you stop feeding the troll :P
<apachelogger> also sheytan is awol it seems
<yofel> well, I'll stop now
<apachelogger> we should have a serious talk with him ^^
<apachelogger> on a related note though ... qml components lib ready
<apachelogger> primary use WallpaperImage{} to do size-baesd image resolution on plasma wallpaper packages to be used in lightdm+ksplash
<apachelogger> i.e. that should go upstream in the long run
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I was working on the packaging
<apachelogger> harrr
 * yofel curses dh_install
 * apachelogger hands yofel DH_VERBOSE=1 :P
 * yofel swtiches to curse python
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-qtquick1-components/trunk
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-03
<apachelogger> oh man
<apachelogger> so many pieces of artwork flying around
 * apachelogger goes mad
<apachelogger> to be continued tomorrow
<apachelogger> sheytan: plz figure out plymouth :P
<valorie> s
<valorie> y book
<valorie> Overview - New board in org…
<valorie>     FOSS a
<valorie> wha?
<valorie> I was trying to say, before my buffer burped or something
<valorie> are we gonna schedule some sessions for this virt UDS party that they are holding?
<valorie> is there going to be some discussion about it on the -devel list, or even -users list?
 * valorie is willing to write some emails, but I don't want to step on anyone's toes
<valorie> just read ubuntu-devel, and want to thank ScottK and Riddell for raising the necessary questions
<valorie> good to see bkerensa chiming in too
<valorie> I've registered, but see no blueprints from us to sign on to
<valorie> what is there seems very technical so far
<yofel> I think we were a bit lost on what to talk about, and as we indend to use mumble instead of google+ nobody scheduled a session. Not sure who wanted to do the take care of the meeting timing though
<yofel> ScottK: I think I understand a bit more about what happens: after build, you move all *.so files without an abitag to *.cpython-33m.so - then while running make install cmake notices that the .so file went missing, rebuilds it and installs the non-tagged libs
<yofel> (pykde4)
<valorie> I'm going to try to apply myself to testing from now on
<valorie> LinuxFest Northwest is coming up, and hopefully there will be an ubuntu table, and i'll be at it
<yofel> \o/
<valorie> I doubt there will be a KDE booth again
<yofel> though we'll have to see how "testing" will look like in the future
<valorie> yes
<valorie> well, I do updates daily already
<valorie> it's easier than gentoo was.....
<valorie> I just haven't done the "add info to test templates" part
<valorie> for a long time
<valorie> I hope they / Canonical decide to do at least an annual UDS eventually
<valorie> otherwise I see the community just fading away
<valorie> except for us, because we have Akademy
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> now I know *what* is wrong with pykde4, and I'm totally lost on how to fix it
<yofel> ScottK: so..... I committed something that should resolve the kpythonpluginfactory conflict. (i.e. it fixed the overwrite, whether it works is a different question)
<yofel> please look it over for sanity matters
<yofel> also noticed something else:
<yofel> E: python3-pykde4: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/pykdeuic4.py
<yofel> that's a "python" script in the py3 package
<ScottK> Then we got the wrong pykdeuic4 in the package too.
<valorie> btw installing mumble seems to pull in loads of gnome
<sheytan> apachelogger_: pongi pong
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Darkwing> valorie: I have not seen you in a while. :D
<lordievader> Connecting an external monitor for the first time to this 13.04 install resulted in two black screens. Getting it to work was a bit tricky, had to press alt+t (Try Automatically) <-- not something a new user of Kubuntu would think of. To what package should I address this bug?
<yofel> if kscreen is installed, to that
<smartboyhw> yofel, I restarted kate build in Kubuntu Ninjas PPA amd64 since the dependencies are fixed:)
<smartboyhw> And it seems to be working fine.
<yofel> ah, great.
<yofel> I retried a bunch of other things that should work now
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> And sorry for not watching the buildlogs yesterday yofel :) (About rekonq)
<yofel> hm? don't worry, just remember it next time
<smartboyhw> yofel, BTW are you starting kde-runtime too early?
 * smartboyhw means the PPA rebuild
<smartboyhw> kate wasn't finished yet.....
<yofel> now that you mention it...
<smartboyhw> and the QTs won't work either:P
<yofel> for some reason I fell back to thinking katepart was still in kdelibs
<yofel> silly me
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Anyway it should be finished soon:)
<smartboyhw> And we can re-re-start!
<smartboyhw> Hmm strange kderuntime went into building....
 * smartboyhw thought it needed katepart as dependency
<smartboyhw> hmm we got something changed in kde-workspace...
<yofel> not really, it's just yellow due to the lintian stuff
<smartboyhw> yofel, no I got it though release-team@kde.org ...
<smartboyhw> Just now
<smartboyhw> (6 minutes)
<yofel> hm, martin said relwithdebinfo is fine
<yofel> and IIRC we use that
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm
<smartboyhw> kate SUCCEEDED!!!!!!!
<yofel> well, if they do respin we'll just upload 4.10.1b, though I don't see a tar yet
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> We just got a THANKS! message for kde-workspace (LOL)
<smartboyhw> yofel, BTW Skrooge 1.6.0 was synced into Ubuntu:)
<yofel> saw it. is that some kmymoney competitor? (just looked at the description)
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes (LOL)
<popey> Riddell: we have fixed the issue that made it impossible for you to download the media files for the podcast directly from the planet feed. ☺
<apachelogger_> sheytan: pingpingpingpingpingpingpping
<sheytan> apachelogger: yeah!
<sheytan> finally!
<apachelogger> !
<sheytan> FlowRiser is already working on ldm :
<sheytan> :)
<apachelogger> it's done
<sheytan> haahhaah :D
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> done
<apachelogger> .
<sheytan> OK D:
<sheytan> show me :)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/plasma-desktopJZ2250.png
<apachelogger> actually the shadow behind the text is a bit better than what it was in the screenshot
<sheytan> cool :D
<sheytan> well
<sheytan> we will have two of them :D
<sheytan> can i have the files?
<sheytan> apachelogger: have you make the user list work the way i wrote you about?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's not a blocking change
<sheytan> yeah, was just wondering
<sheytan> will you ofcourse?
<apachelogger> not sure for 13.04
<apachelogger> the regular system has no more than 3 users
<sheytan> we know that :D but if they do have more? :D
<apachelogger> they don't want to use that theme anyway
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/files/head:/desktop/usr-share-kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/experience/
<apachelogger> sheytan: plymouth? about-kubuntu?
<sheytan> plymouth. It's taking the rest of my artistic skills out. What about-kubuntu is?
<apachelogger> bug 215383
<ubottu> bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<apachelogger> needs UI design or something
<sheytan> ok, let me just try the ldm first
<sheytan> how do i branch it?
 * sheytan forget how to use bzr ;(
<apachelogger> you need https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-qtquick1-components/trunk as well
<apachelogger> the text shadow requires a c++ addition
<apachelogger> also wallpaper resolution
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> sheytan: please remember that I'd like to ahve different sizes for the background
<sheytan> sure sure
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> forgot something else
<sheytan> apachelogger: how do i get the theme files?
<apachelogger> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-qtquick1-components
<apachelogger> go into both
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<apachelogger> shoudl spit out deb files in ../
<apachelogger> oh
<sheytan> ok
<apachelogger> and you'll need the wallpaper
 * apachelogger wonders where to put that
<apachelogger> bzr is terrible for storing artwork :S
<sheytan> which wallpaper. That one used as background i made?
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/Experience.tar.xz
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is a really big wallpaper
<sheytan> apachelogger: uild dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting. should i ignore that with -d?
<apachelogger> no? :P
<apachelogger> install them
<sheytan> dunno which ;P
<apachelogger> it tells you
<sheytan> oh, wait :D
 * apachelogger ponders creating a kubuntu-artwork package
<apachelogger> can I have a rubber duck?
<apachelogger> yofel: u here?
<yofel> not really
<apachelogger> :(
<yofel> poke me in ~30min, then I'll be here mentally
<apachelogger> kk
<sheytan> it couldn't create more packages :D
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings-desktop is what you want
<sheytan> i see :D
<apachelogger> IF YOU ARE ON RARING
<sheytan> i am :P
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> all good then
<sheytan> nothing else does work with my dell xps 15z :D
<sheytan> sorry :D
<sheytan> too old kernels i guess
<apachelogger> the majority of packages is there because we changed all the names 
<apachelogger> sheytan: laptops have that problem
<sheytan> + i'm running on optimus
<apachelogger> makes matters worse
<sheytan> apachelogger: it works, atleast in test mode
<sheytan> no background :D
<sheytan> where to put it?
<apachelogger> /usr/share/wallpapers/
<sheytan> as a folder or just background.png?
<apachelogger> folder
<sheytan> and? 
<apachelogger> it's a plasma wallpaper package
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/Experience.tar.xz
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> sorry :D
<apachelogger> of all the people in the world the guy who said we need not change upstream artwork 4 years ago is now creating a kubuntu-artwork package -.-
<apachelogger> dafuq
<sheytan> apachelogger: so? We cannot always user bad artwork. And of all that i love's nunos artwork, the new wall is bAD :)
<apachelogger> you should have made one for 4.10 then................
<sheytan> am not always able to 
<sheytan> Ok. i'm gonna try the theme now live
<apachelogger> 1 → 75 of 79 results	
<apachelogger> I wonder who triaged kde-workspace
<apachelogger> oh whait
<apachelogger> ..
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> also it seems I have broken sheytan's lightdm ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: GREAT WORK!
<apachelogger> u did the work, I just assembled the pieces
<sheytan> doesn't matter. It wouldn't be real without you :*
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> can we now move back to plymouth and make that fit in? :P
<sheytan> sure
<sheytan> and ive some ideas but need to test that out first
<apachelogger> install the plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo deb... latest version of the theme code
<apachelogger> ScottK: did they figure out the target audience of rolling yet or is that for after uds?
<yofel> that was for during UDS IIRC
<yofel> but if they agree with mtp it'll be devs and testers
<yofel> i.e. the Arch user base
<yofel> *mpt
 * apachelogger likes that
<apachelogger> would cause loads of bitching though
<yofel> well, it has the problem of not really matching our user base
<apachelogger> LTS does :P
<apachelogger> I mean, the plan was to have LTS+recentKDE as Kubuntu stable product anyway
<yofel> well, yeah. Except that I'm still not too fond of the 5-year support idea
<apachelogger> with my council hat on I'd say it would nto have 5 year support
 * yofel needs to get a council hat
<apachelogger> it would have >=1y <=2y I imagine
<apachelogger> i.e. we alignt he support cycle to what upstream supports
<yofel> no, it has to be >2y
<apachelogger> yofel: why>
<apachelogger> ?
<yofel> i.e. at least from one LTS to the next
<apachelogger> we are in universe
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> 3years is ~ok. 
<apachelogger> LTS is a label applied to (selected portions) of main
<yofel> so? LTS users tend to be lazy
<yofel> sure, but I believe we should at least properly support one LTS until the next one is there
<yofel> so a bit more than 2y
<apachelogger> we shouldn't
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> because uptream doesn't
<yofel> well duh
<apachelogger> so we can say yeah this is totally supported 10 years
<apachelogger> effective support will still be 2 kde relase cycles (i.e. 1 year)
<yofel> why do we develop kubuntu and not chakra again?
<apachelogger> we develop it, we do not support it :P
<yofel> . . .
<apachelogger> dealing with reality this is
<apachelogger> we can do LTS
<yofel> well, that I agree with
<apachelogger> but it won't be LTS
<apachelogger> because we do not track nor address upstream issues
<apachelogger> which makes the KDE portion not LTS
<yofel> we *should* fix that
<apachelogger> so it's really in a way lying to the user
<yofel> at least to some extend
<apachelogger> yofel: when you find a company to invest in that we can  :P
<apachelogger> that is to say
<yofel> true :(
<apachelogger> I also have no problem with actually doing an LTS
<apachelogger> but the fact remains the same
<apachelogger> it still has effective KDE support for 1 years
<apachelogger> the ubuntu foundation however is actual LTS
<yofel> we don't really have to do the LTS thing for everything, as long as we take care of security issues at least
<apachelogger> so if we do "releases" aligned with KDEin such a fashion that we take the LTS foundation and put the recent KDE on it the end user has in fact better support
<apachelogger> yofel: security is covered anyway
<yofel> well
<apachelogger> i.e. I think even KDE does security for like 2 years or so
<apachelogger> 2 years or for however long the affected code has not changed (or something like that ^^)
<yofel> well, I'm all for that, as long as we have the infrastructure to do it
<yofel> which we currently have not
<yofel> so you please stick to reality too
<apachelogger> yofel: which one is that?
<apachelogger> what infratstructure do we miss?
<yofel> where do support that yearly-release from? as long as we stick to ubuntu we have the choice between 2years and rolling
<yofel> *where to
<apachelogger> KDE supports that
<yofel> it's not like we can just have one huge PPA that we patch onto the LTS and then spin images from that
<apachelogger> actually it is
<apachelogger> works now, doesn't it? :P
<yofel> I talk about images and the release part
<yofel> sure we already have the PPA ^^
<yofel> then again
<apachelogger> I did not say image building
<apachelogger> I said release
<apachelogger> right now we do over-the-air releases to stable kubuntus via ppas
<yofel> with ubuntu already backporting kernel and X maybe I'm worrying too much
<apachelogger> whether we continue to do over-the-air or actually roll LTS+KDE into isosis up for discussion
<apachelogger> at any rate
<yofel> which reminds me. valorie asked whether we actually scheduled a session - did we? I think not
<apachelogger> building images requires a server with archive mirror
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/server/computer
<apachelogger> yofel: I didn't
<yofel> hm. let's see if the ML knows
 * apachelogger actually would not know what to talk about anywa :P
<yofel> we wanted to talk about mumble ^^
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> but other than that :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: do you think a light blue background with a little gradient will fit to the ldm theme?
<apachelogger> I mean, we are mid-cycle and the archive stuff is really just tossing around ideas as long as ubuntu has no proper plan
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> there is nothing blue in lightdm
<apachelogger> well, the glow and an arrow
<sheytan> but blue fits with gray :)
<apachelogger> amount to 1.73% of the screen to be blue
<apachelogger> yofel: should I trow sheytan's artwork in with kubuntu-settings or create a new kubuntu-artwork (overall data is something like 4MiB), so bzr co would be a sane thing for -settings
<apachelogger> then again co is already a good idea
<apachelogger> we had wallpapers in it before
<yofel> just add it, if someone *really* can't handle all the history there's --lightweight
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> sheytan: wehre are my wallpapers? :P
<sheytan> coming soon. This year, maybe next :D
<apachelogger> :S
<ScottK> apachelogger: NFK.
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger finds mail threads incredibly tedious to follow
<yofel> well, this one is kind of interesting
<yofel> also colin++ for his last mail
<apachelogger> ❤ PLEASE TEST KUBUNTU-SETTINGS BZR  ❤
<yofel> make a PPA package in experimental and I'll do so =þ
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger wonders how to set the lightdm default theme
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/03/ply.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: what res of the wall you want again?
<apachelogger> a tile resolution... -.-
<apachelogger> sheytan: is that a linear gradient?
<sheytan> not for plymouyth
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dunno, check backlog
<sheytan> yes and we i came out with an ideas like last time
<sheytan> we create a solid color
<sheytan> and we put half transparent image on it
<apachelogger> 1024x768.png 1280x1024.jpg  1600x1200.jpg  1920x1080.jpg  1920x1200.jpg
<Riddell> owncloud dropped from debian http://lists.debian.org/debian-release/2013/03/msg00042.html
<sheytan> that will create exact the same effect gradient as you see aboce
<sheytan> above
<apachelogger> sheytan: we can do top-to-bottom gradients actually
<apachelogger> it's what we used before
<sheytan> tha's one of them
<sheytan> that's waht i'm talking about
<apachelogger> but they are linear in progressiong
<apachelogger> i.e. the absolute center of the screen will have 50% of origin and 50% of target value overlapping
<apachelogger> hence my question
<apachelogger> sheytan: how did you create the pattern in your lightdm background?
<sheytan> if i understand ok, this should work. I create an image like 300x100 and you repeat it
<sheytan> HSV noise in gimp
<sheytan> and come clouds rendering plugin
<sheytan> brb
<apachelogger> a gradient would be 1x100 btw
<apachelogger> 100 being the height of the gradient overlay
<apachelogger> well, could be 200x100 
<apachelogger> width doesn't matter all that much
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sheytan: and the gradient transits well into lightdm?
<sheytan> yes
<apachelogger> k
<sheytan> i mean, ldm uses the whole image
<sheytan> but it looks well on my screen
<sheytan> FHD here
<apachelogger> sheytan: doesn't look good :O
<sheytan> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> gradient -> plymouth looks terrible
<apachelogger> also the white glow looks somewhat weird
<apachelogger> also has conrast problems
<sheytan> :/
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/03/ply_1.png
<sheytan> we can rotate the logo
<sheytan> simple and fit with both, ldm and splash
<apachelogger> if you send me the logo
<yofel> there isn't supposed to be a pager in the default install, is there?
<apachelogger> don't think it was removed yet
<apachelogger> it should though
<sheytan> apachelogger: sent
<sheytan> mailed
<apachelogger> yofel: don't see it in the init script though
<apachelogger> so perhaps someone remoed it already
 * apachelogger starts crying
<yofel> hm, it's there though :/
<yofel> or it's the out-init-script-isn't-running issue again
<yofel> *our
<apachelogger> shouldn't happen with > 4.8
<yofel> it's a stock raring daily live install
<yofel> I'll debug this another time
<apachelogger> plyouth is just crap really
<apachelogger> A < B < C
<apachelogger> D < E < C
<apachelogger> define A.foo=fun and D.foo=fun ... actually results in C.foo=fun
<yofel> hm... do we have a py3 KCM?
<apachelogger> i.e. D.foo will redefine A.foo
<yofel> probably not
<apachelogger> yofel: not that I know off unless someone ported userconfig
<yofel> I give a try but gave up
<yofel> *gave
<yofel> ScottK: my pykde4 changes make the py2 kcm's work again at least
<yofel> just tried it with synaptiks
<apachelogger> sheytan: not sure that's better....
<sheytan> apachelogger: can i see?
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
<sheytan> wird :(
<sheytan> damn
<sheytan> maybe i need to get more sleep to come out with something cool
<apachelogger> music helps
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0
<apachelogger> btw, what makes it so weird is the spaces interrupting the gear
<apachelogger> if it was the proper logo it may work
<apachelogger> as that is a solid circle
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> noticed that too
<sheytan> anyway, i will take a sleep in few minutes and maybe try tomorrow again :)
<apachelogger> gnite
<apachelogger> first listen to that song tho
<apachelogger> :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: listening now
<sheytan> but i'm kinda in turkish songs today :D
<valorie> um
<valorie> mumble has messed up my system
<valorie> that Four Tops vid played in about 10 seconds, with no sound!
<valorie> I think our package for mumble is bizarre: why do I need gnucash? evolution-dbg?
<valorie> plus it doesn't install
<valorie> do I need raring first, or what?
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/686798/ for the whole horror story
<valorie> on a more happy note: new Doctor episode!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-24
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/2LoPYXm
<valorie> what is that?
<ahoneybun> screenshot from the new devil may cry game
<valorie> ah
<valorie> looks like KDE on the desktop....
<ahoneybun> mix of kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu lol
<ahoneybun> and windows
<ahoneybun> 98/vista/7
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean by "a mix" -- anybody can use anything in the repos
<valorie> that doesn't make a mix
<ahoneybun> of course but if you change a theme on the border of the windows it applies to alll the windows
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so you are saying your theme looks like a mix
<ahoneybun> not mine
<ahoneybun> that is in game
<ahoneybun> not on my desktop
<ahoneybun> anyway got to make a backup of my desktop
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> seems clonezilla needs to be ran on a linux system
<valorie> I finally watched all of http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem//2014/H1302_Depage/Saturday/Do_you_have_to_be_brain_damaged_to_care_about_desktop_Linux.webm
<valorie> really excellent talk, Riddell
<shadeslayer> morning
<Riddell> thanks valorie 
<Riddell> hola shadeslayer dd
<shadeslayer> dd?
<Riddell> ¿que tal?
<valorie> we're getting an exact copy of shadeslayer?
<jussi> NOOOO
<Riddell> dd if=shadeslayer of=jussi
<jussi> valorie: did you see the female shirts arrived? 
<jussi> NOOO! 
<shadeslayer> Interesting, Nokia released Android phones
<jussi> yeah... weird
<valorie> bbbbut I already bought a shirt!
<jussi> shadeslayer: guess MS strategy has moved to services
<valorie> I looked at the page but I thought we were getting tshirts this time out
<shadeslayer> I reckon so
 * shadeslayer looks at cards
<jussi> valorie: no, next time we will have something different. 
<valorie> Riddell: do you know of any KDE people in London?
<valorie> spstarr is there, and lonely
<jussi> shadeslayer: in anycase, I suspect thtis new android fork is what will replace the old symbian crap
<valorie> he should have written to the UK KDE contact!
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> valorie: tell him to come and see my award in edinburgh on wednesday :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: thought even more interesting is Mozilla's 25 USD phone
<jussi> shadeslayer: link?
<shadeslayer> I'm pretty sure people will buy that in India :P
<Riddell> valorie: he can ask on the mailing list http://lists.quaker.eu.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-gb
<jussi> shadeslayer: very likely
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Mozilla-signs-a-deal-to-make-the-worlds-cheapest-smartphone-25-Firefox-OS-device-with-3.5-screen-and-HTML5-apps_id52963
<valorie> he wants quakers?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> slide actually says USD 25+
<valorie> oh, you have a KDE list on a quaker server
<valorie> interesting
 * shadeslayer is sad, no passes for MWC
<Riddell> hi agateau, how were the pists?
<agateau> Riddell: hi, it was awesome
<agateau> but I am so tired, I am getting old
<valorie> pssssh
<agateau> :)
 * valorie is old; you are young!
<agateau> I am just lacking exercise then, 5 hours of snowboard + carrying skis and equipment for the oldest daughter every day for a week is a bit too much for me :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> yofel_, shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1283882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283882 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package libkdecore5 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: package libkdecore5 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> I think we'll need /var/log/apt, but it appears that something made kdecore5 fail prior to this report
<apachelogger> namely Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly in the previous session
<apachelogger> which might indicate a file conflict in kdecore
<valorie> agateau: she should carry her own equipment!
<valorie> when I was a skier from age 4 on, I carried my own
<agateau> at one point she will. She already carried a bit of it
<valorie> cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/QKxhGVm.jpg << More incentive to come to Barcelona
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's that?
<valorie> oh gorgeous
<shadeslayer> Monsterrat
<apachelogger> looks like kitten summer
<apachelogger> this is wrong
<apachelogger> just wrong
<shadeslayer> or some variation of that word
<Riddell> shadeslayer: flight is booked, 25 June
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's kitten summer ? xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
 * jussi waves to agateau
<valorie> where the monastery is, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> valorie: yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fucking summer
 * agateau waves back at jussi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
 * shadeslayer had a nice chat with economists on the train ride over there
 * jussi pm's agateau
<apachelogger> what scripty generates our buildstatus html?
<apachelogger> and can that scripty use ppas?
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://i.imgur.com/l2W3Lhx.jpg
<shadeslayer> that's on the train ride over to the monastery
<valorie> so beautiful
<valorie> I could travel in spain for months
<valorie> but damn, summer is HOT
<shadeslayer> yep, you could see quite far
<shadeslayer> since it was a clear day
<shadeslayer> not a single cloud in sight
<shadeslayer> valorie: I also went to Casa Mila and it was *amazing*
 * valorie googles
<valorie> oh, Gaudi, yes
<valorie> I didn't get to stay in spain long enough
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/FGiQkDd.jpg
<valorie> I see why people retire there
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<valorie> but it's rare to find people speaking english
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that clouds?
<valorie> and my spanish is nearly non-existant
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but it rained for 10 minutes that dayy
<shadeslayer> which is why clouds
<apachelogger> you know, from that POV barca looks an awful loot like Graz 
<valorie> apachelogger: I hear it's good to fly into Vienna and take a bus to Brno
<valorie> a few days in Vienna sounds amazing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
<apachelogger> valorie: that's pretty much the only way to get to Brno in any sort of sensible time frame
<apachelogger> considerable close to the austrian border
<valorie> akademy is never "sensible"
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c0/Graz_Austria_pano_from_Schlossberg.jpg
<valorie> so far, fun, valuable, and exhausting
<shadeslayer> ENOSEA
<apachelogger> you just don't see it
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> anyway back to work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1280773 < there's no way to overload reset?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280773 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "List of drivers gets repeated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> reset calls load() I think
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> but no way to do processing before it calls load?
<shadeslayer> because my widgets are not deleted before load is called .. so ...
<apachelogger> perhaps load should do that then :P
<shadeslayer> h,,
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw if you have time I think we'll want SRUs preped and uploaded to experimental for the Qt thing
<shadeslayer> write me a card
<apachelogger> a lot of SRUs
<valorie> apachelogger: you aren't interested in being the KDE contact person for Austria?
<valorie> oops, why did I say it like that
<valorie> shall I sign you up then, apachelogger?
<valorie> Werner Trobin says he can't do it
<apachelogger> valorie: krake is much more contacty than me :P
<apachelogger> Keven Krammer
<valorie> ah!
<valorie> I'll try him
<apachelogger> also much more Austrian fwiw :P
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> I'll bet you waltz with the best of them
<shadeslayer> jussi: lol https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7289600
<jussi> haha
<jussi> "So Microsoft has a Linux distro. Interesting." 
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1283882 < 13.04 is EOL?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283882 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package libkdecore5 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: package libkdecore5 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> jussi: get anywhere with the tablet?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, I went to sleep last night :P Hopefully this week (maybe tomorrow) Ill be playing with it
<shadeslayer> sweet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah yes, eol indeed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses#A13.04
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right
<Quintasan> Off we go to the drawing lot!
<shadeslayer> drawing lot?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1284042 tell him that we appreciate the report and that ok = apply and close; apply=apply; and close the bug as invalid, if his issue is of a different nature he shall feel free to reopen the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284042 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Bug with click in ok" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds fancy
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ICT 101 third exam attempt
<apachelogger> I drew a plymouth screen the other day
<Quintasan> the one where the lecturer (apparently) throws d6 and that's your grade
<apachelogger> because the calculation was terribly wrong and got me confused
<apachelogger> the drawing is really quite fancy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses#Removed_Package
<apachelogger> if you send boilerplate comments, at least use the !rude template boilerplate response :P
<shadeslayer> didn't realize we had a boilerplate response
<shadeslayer> also, not rude, just straight to the point IMHO
<Quintasan> Nor did I
<Quintasan> me adds to bookmarks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, that's rude
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> bug triage is like herding cats
<apachelogger> it's why I am always exclusively rude on bug comments
<apachelogger> see, I don't like cats
<shadeslayer> nor do I
<apachelogger> sorry to say, but that's the truth :P
<apachelogger> fwiw btw
<apachelogger> the responses page is there since 2010 or whenever we revised the triage policy :p
 * apachelogger looks at top crashers in trusty
<jussi> Riddell: did you find Nim's size already ? 
<jussi> apachelogger: plasma! :D
<apachelogger> jussi: not according to our hard metrics
<jussi> apachelogger: thats a suprise... perhaps people just dont bother to report it anymore...
<jussi> apachelogger: what is top right now ?
<apachelogger> jussi: I am talking about automatic submissions
<apachelogger> so unless people explicitly request it not to be reported it will be reported
<apachelogger> top is a crash in muon-updater/qapt
<Riddell> jussi: a medium I'm told
<jussi> Riddell: order coming soon then? :D
<jussi> btw, do we have any software that you cann share todo lists? Id like to have something that my wife can add to... (and I can add to hers...)
<Riddell> doesn't kontact do that?
<apachelogger> second is a crash also in muon-updater/qapt where an assert fails because of resources that cannot be resolved
<apachelogger> both in line with what I see upstream
<apachelogger> then there is the qt crash (that will manifest in plasma) WRT qaccessibility (as seen on the mailing list)
<jussi> Riddell: Kontact does todo's, but sharing? never seen it/cant find it... 
<boom1992> hey :) are there packages of the new muon-alpha available somewhere?
<Riddell> boom1992: sure, in trusty
<apachelogger> Riddell: digikam fails because of opencv https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167370563/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.digikam_4%3A3.5.0-0ubuntu9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :'<
<Riddell> bah
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's a whole bunch of not installed stuff
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165785684/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.opencv_2.4.8%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> search for     dh_install: usr/share/OpenCV/OpenCVModules-release.cmake exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<apachelogger> samples I guess is intentional
<Riddell> apachelogger: want to fix or shall I?
<apachelogger> I am not sure that makes sense either though
<apachelogger> libopencv-dev contains ./usr/bin/opencv_createsamples, which judging from the name probably will do something with the samples
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have time, I am currently looking at trusty crashes at large
<Riddell> I'll take opencv
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> does anyone know why q_asserts don't bite anymore?
<apachelogger> or did they never?
 * apachelogger seems to recall asserts working just fine :/
<apachelogger> oh, muon also broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll fix muon real quick
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6986503/
<shadeslayer> review plz
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1284072
<ubottu> bug 1284072 in qapt (Ubuntu) "please remove qapt source from trusty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284072
<shadeslayer> has fix for 1282461 in it
<apachelogger> bug 1282461
<ubottu> bug 1282461 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent not managable through KCM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282461
<apachelogger> didn't I already review that?
<apachelogger> if all occurances of m_l10nCheckBox have a related version for driver there, then the fix is good
<apachelogger> still needs to be tested regardless
<apachelogger> jussi: oh, btw, I think you can actually view the overiew page https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&user=kubuntu-bugs&period=year
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, and yeah it does
<shadeslayer> let me test it once more
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I also implemented the card where you mention that the kcm should write PCI valuew
<shadeslayer> *values
<shadeslayer> and read them in the kded
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: TBH, I'd have put both in the kded
<apachelogger> though I guess kcm makes even more sense
<shadeslayer> that's what you wrote in the card :)
<apachelogger> depending on when you write the values anyway :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did?
<apachelogger> scary
 * apachelogger reads
<shadeslayer> well it's PCI_VALUE=true
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> ah yes, I expressed myself badly in the card
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6986533/
<apachelogger> PCI_VALUE=true seems weird tho
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah, makes sense
<apachelogger> didn't understand that PCI_VALUE is a var :P
<apachelogger> I guess that makes sense
<apachelogger> will have to see in quality control if it actually does, but certainly seems to be lovely
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not move the card to doing btw
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do have a lot of cards in doing btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :/
<shadeslayer> I'll clean up
<apachelogger> yofel_: pingpingpingping
 * apachelogger should really not grep over all bzr checkouts :O
<yofel_> apachelogger: yes?
<apachelogger> yofel_: which scripty creates the buldstatus page?
<apachelogger> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<apachelogger> yofel_: and does that scripty work with ppas?
<yofel_> hm, something from debfx, Riddell would know more about it
<apachelogger> ./kubuntu-ppa-build-status:parser = argparse.ArgumentParser(description="Generate a build status report.")
<apachelogger> found it already
<apachelogger> yofel_: thanks anyway :)
<yofel_> apachelogger: that's no the same thing
<yofel_> *not
<apachelogger> well, I just want a thing that can generate a full page for the kf5 ppa :P
<yofel_> ah, that'll do the job then
<apachelogger> it's terrible to find offending builds on lunchpad
<apachelogger> what with having to scroll through 3 pages -.-
<yofel_> you know that launchpad has a batch=<num> parameter that goes up to 300?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> yofel_: I did not
<yofel_> likes to cause timeouts though for obvious reasons ^^
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> much surprise.
<apachelogger> kubuntu-ppa-build-status: error: argument -v/--version is required
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> :'<
<apachelogger> so, crash wise we had muon crash a lot, which ought to be fixed with new muon and new libqapt
<apachelogger> other than that and the qdeclarative thing we don't have many with high impact
<Riddell> who should I vote for to be on the Developer Membership Board ?
<Riddell> apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> yes, wait, what :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/bmg4cNW9 please be adding your information
<boom1992> Riddell: trusty = new version? :)
<Riddell> boom1992: yep, development version, beta due this week
<boom1992> Riddell: cool, and it's in the normal repositories or do I need some PPA?
<Riddell> boom1992: normal repositories
<boom1992> Riddell: okay awesome! thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kinit and kdeclarative need review
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh awesomeness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<shadeslayer> jussi: so we have a Android on Nokia device in the office
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Albert Vaca
<shadeslayer> he got one
<Riddell> from MWC or other channels?
<shadeslayer> MWC
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and is it any good?  what are the prospects to outsell their windows phones?
<shadeslayer> dunno, I haven't played with it :P
<BluesKaj> apparently the google apps on those nokias are missing and the OS is made took like windows, correct shadeslayer ?
<BluesKaj> to look like 
<shadeslayer> that's what I gathered from the video, need to play with it later this evening
<BluesKaj> 125bucks isn't a bad price 
<shadeslayer> yep
<Tm_T> it's not worth the money though
<Riddell> it probably isn't even waterproof
<Riddell> which really is a required feature in a phone
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, where I live $125 doesn't buy much anyway
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: same here, still I wouldn't even think of buying those
<BluesKaj> my old flip motorola phone is getting old... don't need a fancy bells and whistles phone just something that is reliable as a cellphone , probly impossible to find nowadays
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sooo
<apachelogger> nooo
<shadeslayer> ah, nvm
<shadeslayer> silly KDE
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu notification helper has 2 settings >.>
<apachelogger> huh?
<shadeslayer> one is for how the notifications are shown
<shadeslayer> the other one is whether or not they should be shown
<apachelogger> well yeah
<shadeslayer> just confusing :)
 * apachelogger personally isn't a fan of latter TBH
<shadeslayer> likewise
<apachelogger> we might want to simply ditch notification only support
<apachelogger> since I redid the way notifications are triggered when a ksni is used it makes even less sense
<apachelogger> we now basically have code that is not used when one has the ksni active
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bzr commit --fixes doesn't mark bugs as fix commited?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it should do once you push to launchpad
<shadeslayer> it doesn't :(
<BluesKaj> wish there was  away to exclude kmail, kontact, akonadi and nepomuk from installs, they're unneeded baggage for home users like me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1282080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282080 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent doesn't update xapian cache" [High,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> ^^ still not fix commited even though I fixed it ( it linked the branch )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably the bug needs to be reported on the project rather than the package
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: what bug?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1282080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282080 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent doesn't update xapian cache" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> Riddell: we do not report stuff against projects
<apachelogger> it's inconsistent
<Riddell> apachelogger: right
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: so conclution is bzr --fixes not useful
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re https://trello.com/c/z5RxLstK : should it be such that you pass the program name via a flag or each program has it's own flag
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, it would mark it committed if the bug was on the project?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: individual flags
<Riddell> apachelogger: right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: -gcore-qaptworker -gcore-muon-discover or somesuch
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<apachelogger> altho
<shadeslayer> don't you think something like -gcore muon -gcore muon-discover would be better
<apachelogger> yeah, well
<apachelogger> the thing is... qaptworker is a runtime component of qapt, so it is affected by sobumps
<apachelogger> so depending on your qapt instlled you'll need a different argument
<apachelogger> UNLESS
<apachelogger> and this is there my altho comes in :P
<apachelogger> if you map qaptworker in the script it would work fine
<apachelogger> i.e. -gcore qaptworker  -> will attempt to pidof qaptworker || pidof qaptworker2 || pidof qaptworker3 ...
<shadeslayer> good god
<apachelogger> which is really why I said individual flags, so you don't have to think about what qaptworker/qapt is used on the system... -gcore qaptworker always tries to find the worker on its own
<shadeslayer> well you could ask for -gcore qaptworker2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't want that
<apachelogger> that requires me to know that the system uses qaptworker2
<apachelogger> which for example is not apparent from a backtrace
<apachelogger> so what I'd ahve to do si -gcore qaptworker2 -gcore qaptworker3 (assuming qapt gets sobumped)
<apachelogger> man, that character order -.-
<apachelogger> so many crappy todos -.-
 * apachelogger wonders what to do with apport-kde
<shadeslayer> ah
<sgclark> Riddell: kwallet-framework ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I understand now
<shadeslayer> ( well, I understood before as well, but I understand your approach in a better way now )
<Peace-> xD gnome3 
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/24/plasma-desktopGO8417.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because now when qapt gets released, it'll be with the correct option already there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if a new qapt gets released muon will likely need to be adjusted for the new qapt, so you could simply change the script then ... the point is that for qaptworker the argument to -gcore must not be the actual process it looks for because that can be different across different muon versions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: exactly, and before release, one could modify the script to accomodate for this
<apachelogger> so for all intents and purposes the dump script could do if [ arg == qaptworker ]; then arg = qaptworker2; fi (for now)
<shadeslayer> that way the right qaptworker is found with each release
<apachelogger> aye
<sgclark> Riddell: kded ready
<sgclark> Riddell: kparts ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p5ss5cosz
<shadeslayer> though I think xz is wayyyyy too much compression
<shadeslayer> takes forever with coredumps
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: coredumps are way too huge to not use xz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I see a fregl in #kde-devel
<apachelogger> yeah, already poked him
<apachelogger> swamped he says
<shadeslayer> someone throw him a rope plz
<apachelogger> actually...
<apachelogger> xnox: does any canonical software still use qt4?
<xnox> apachelogger: unfortunately, yes.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<xnox> apachelogger: there is very little left, but then again very little effort / time to port to qt5.
<xnox> apachelogger: basically it's the ubuntuone desktop app & friends.
<apachelogger> right
 * apachelogger takes closer look at the accessibility patch
<apachelogger> adds public api anyway
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we'll have to wait for fregl to give feedback
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think SRU candiates for experimental PPA should be prepared regardless though
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look in a couple of hours
<apachelogger> if he agrees with it we'll be all the quicker to push the SRU, otherwise we only need to change the patch content
<apachelogger> xnox: thanks for the information :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kpty ready
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm still going to argue for a reduced LTS support lifetime
<ScottK> If anything it makes more sense now.
<shadeslayer> even though we say "support" for 5 years, our definition of support is supremely crippled IMHO
<ScottK> Since KDE4 SC development is transitioning to maintenance mode we'll get more upstream support for longer, so it'll be easier.
<yofel_> installability for 5 years? But I think we get that from ubuntu anyway
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hahahaha
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not kidding.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if anything, no one's going to look at KDE 4 bugs
<shadeslayer> once KF5 and Plasma Next come out
<shadeslayer> and are thought to be mature enough to be released to the general public
<shadeslayer> ScottK: neither am I
<ScottK> I think serious bugs (and security) well get looked at.
<ScottK> For LTS, that's all we care about.
<shadeslayer> security, probably, serious bugs, doubt it
<ScottK> Security is the most important thing anyway.
<ScottK> We get !KDE security support for free from Canonical, so I don't see why we should go for less than 5 years.
<ScottK> KDE security bugs are rare anyway.
<shadeslayer> even so, there is usually no one actively looking for those
<shadeslayer> more of a passive approach to things there
<apachelogger> looking for what?
<shadeslayer> and I fear that when we say support, people will most likely think that we *actively* fixing bugs
<shadeslayer> when our focus will be Plasma Next and getting a new release out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking for security flaws
<shadeslayer> ScottK: all of this combined just makes support look like a farce to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde sends out handy notifications :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as for actively fixing bugs.. that's why we want a policy :P
<ScottK> That's all support is once the last point release is done.
<apachelogger> "Developers can deliver stable release updates throughout the entire long term support duration, in accordance with our Stable Updates policy. Users may request an update once an upstream fix has become available. "
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: As a policy that's fine, we need something simpler for our release notes
<shadeslayer> and how many applications keep recieving updates after 1 year, let alone 5
<shadeslayer> ( bug fix updates )
<shadeslayer> KDE currently has no concept of LTS releases
<shadeslayer> hence our branding of a LTS release is complete nonsense
<apachelogger> and the SU policy basically says "if you want a fix for an old release you have to find testers for all later releases or we won't attempt any sort of update"
<apachelogger> why?
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> we have gone over all of this
<apachelogger> on the list and here
<apachelogger> I totally don't feel like reiterating that support != we push random bug fixes
<apachelogger> and that it doesn't even mean that upstream
<apachelogger> the hard fact is that we will be able to push fixes
<apachelogger> so given sufficient impact and use one can push an update
<apachelogger> and one may not be the kubuntu team, but someone from company xyz who runs the LTS release and wants this bug fixed
<apachelogger> that's the main advantage of LTS
<apachelogger> well, copled with not changing software, which also does help in a corporate envrionment ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: kwallet-framework failed on i386 :(
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<sgclark> Riddell: I see, looking
 * shadeslayer is very conflicted
<shadeslayer> As much as I like the idea of an LTS ... I just think we have the wrong communication for an LTS
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: propose fixes then
<sgclark> Riddell: umm why would i386 be looking in x86_64-linux-gnu, I am a bit baffelled
<Riddell> sgclark: it's in libkf5wallet-dev.install
<Riddell> sgclark: "x86_64-linux-gnu" should be changed to "*"
<sgclark> Ridell: thank you
<sgclark> Riddell
<sgclark> Riddell: fix committed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thinking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything that comes to mind is very negative sounding
<apachelogger> we could produce a music video
 * shadeslayer grabs his violin
<Riddell> sgclark: kded uploaded, I renamed the package back to kded5 because the binary is still kded5
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when do we need an answer?
<Riddell> sgclark: (and I'm a bit miffed at upstream changing all the sonames to 4 since they'll have to be changed back before release but I guess I'm upstream so could fix that)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno
<shadeslayer> k
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I wondered the purpose of that
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin!
<sgclark> Riddell: any news on when next batch is released so I can plan my week?
<ovidiu-florin> I want to check what version of a package currenty is on the current LTS. How can I do that on launchpad?
<ovidiu-florin> this bug is apparently fixed in 4.11.0. I have a machine in front of me with KDE 4.11.2 and the bug is still present. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324438
<ubottu> KDE bug 324438 in gtk2-engine "eclipse crashing with last kubuntu 13.10 packages" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> sgclark: kparts and kpty up!
<Riddell> sgclark: March 1st it says https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Epics
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, will plan on busy weekend and break mid week after this batch done
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: 1.2.2 in precise
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the KDE SC version won't affect it as it's release separately
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how can I check when that KDE bug was marked as fixed?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hmm good question, I'm not sure you can :(
<sgclark> Riddell: kwallet i386 fix committed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: How can I find out in what package version of gtk2-engines-oxygen was that bug fixed?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I realise I don't know I'm afraid :(
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: where can I ask?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: but commits on that bug were 2014-01-03
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so it would be 1.4.0 by that timing
<apachelogger> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: https://bugs.kde.org/show_activity.cgi?id=324438
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: how did you get to that?
<apachelogger> Modified 	2014-02-16 11:26 UTC (History) 
<apachelogger> history is a link
 * apachelogger wonders why the qt branch is so big :O
<ovidiu-florin> how much would a normal 13.10 release occupy on a fresh install?
<ovidiu-florin> 2-3GB?
<apachelogger> something like that, yeah
<apachelogger> note that this won't be enough for upkeep though
<ovidiu-florin> what's that?
<apachelogger> i.e. you'll probably not be able to upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> upkeep is a daemot that "runs apt-get update" in the background?
<apachelogger> nah, it's a word
<Riddell> I have 9.3GB used after an upgrade from 12.04
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's the new website getting on?
<apachelogger> point being... if you have a partition that is 3 GB you'll not able to fit the installation + caches + new debs on it during upgrade
<apachelogger> *not be able
 * apachelogger test a patch extraction script
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: so far most of the credit for the theming goes to ahoneybun
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: If this is the theme that will stick, I'll start working on the multilingual stuff, to make sure everything works flawlessly
<sgclark> Riddell: kemoticons ready
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12.2
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I say go for it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good
<apachelogger> meh, qtcreator branch is also so big -.-
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see the i386 fix for kwallet?
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: any conclusion to "LTS status for Ubuntu flavours"?  I don't see why we shouldn't continue with 5 years, anything less is pretty useless to our large rollout users
 * shadeslayer is still undecided, I'll send an email tomorrow morning
<sgclark> Riddell: last i386 symbol patch for kwallet comitted
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still waiting for a review on qapt-dump
<Riddell> sgclark: kwallet up!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Qt4 X11 SRU for Saucy and Precise
<shadeslayer> mmmm patch doesn't apply cleanly
<shadeslayer> going to look tomorrow then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and trusty as well right?
<sgclark> Riddell: kjsembed ready
<sgclark> Riddell: kmediaplayer ready
<Guest56874> Hi, I have made a patch for a bug in KDE-PIM and would like to commit it. As nobody answers my comments in bugs.kde.org, I try here.
<Guest56874> The bug description and patch can be found here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279749
<ubottu> KDE bug 279749 in messagecore "Kontact crashed when trying to open gpg encripted email" [Crash,Confirmed]
<Guest56874> The bug can currently not be reproduced with 4.12.x but with 4.11. it can and thus the patch can only be tested with the 4.11 branch
<Guest56874> What's the best way to push the patch into the repo?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: everythign supported, yes
<ahoneybun> hey people
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think we should see if the kubuntu-docs package works in all langs?
<ahoneybun> or is that granted because the english one works?
<ScottK> No, it'd be good to test it.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: would I change my lang?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> install language-pack-kde-xx
<Riddell> where xx is one of the ones in the kubuntu-docs package
<ahoneybun> ok need to setup a 14.04 VB
<ahoneybun> vm
<ahoneybun> valorie: what do you think we should do for Documentation Day?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-25
<valorie> documentation day?
 * valorie knows nothing of this
 * ahoneybun looks for link
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2014/02/14/march-2nd-is-ubuntu-documentation-day-in-the-classroom/
<valorie> sounds like a good way to learn more about the doc system of ubuntu
<valorie> lyz is always awesome
<valorie> on your question above, yes all the languages should be tested
<valorie> however, i can't offer to help with that
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> valorie: though we are slowing getting away from ubuntu's doc system wiki wise
<ahoneybun> but I do love the ubuntu help application
 * ahoneybun fails to understand how windows cut my 320Gb ext hdd to 32gb
<ahoneybun> going to use my moms ubuntu notebook
<valorie> yes
<valorie> ok, dinner....
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283692] My graphic card seems incompatible with Kubuntu 13.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283692 (by genetin)
 * apachelogger sighs at bug 1283596
<ubottu> bug 1283596 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "'Export Kmail Data' function missing dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283596
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> one really has to wonder what is worse
<apachelogger> the fact that kdepim nowadays basically wants all of mysql client and tools or that one has to do what that bug describes to "export pim data"
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/C4jVtFw.png
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> fwiw, it does not do so in its own, it is me who has to know what exact applications this talks about, and apparently it doesn't actually care whether I actually close the applications
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/9eValGo.png
<apachelogger> so, this is epic http://i.imgur.com/6uuCmAe.png
<apachelogger> aborted it said
<apachelogger> what it meant was continued
 * apachelogger silently cries in the channel corner
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to apachelogger
<jussi> silly apachelogger, should know channels dont have corners :P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> morning lordievader, up for doing some beta testing this week?
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, think so.
<lordievader> Have the beta's landed already?
<Riddell> 05:39 -queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty Beta 1] (20140225) has been added
<Riddell> 05:39 -queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty Beta 1] (20140225) has been added
<Riddell> lordievader: crack of dawn ↑ :)
<lordievader> Whoo, lovely.
 * apachelogger zsyncs
<apachelogger> now where is my opensuse stick xD
<soee> beta ? :O
<soee> any idea when this packages get fixed: kde-runtime plasma-scriptengine-javascript ?
 * lordievader goes to zsync too
<apachelogger> soee: ?
<soee> apachelogger: they are stopped when doing upgrade
<soee> its like that 2 or more weekd now
<apachelogger> can't reproduce
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6993568/
<apachelogger> soee: apt-get install plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<soee> 2 min, removing old kernels
<soee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6993579/
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6993585/
<apachelogger> don't use the experimental ppa
<apachelogger> yofel: ^ experimental apparenlty broken
<yofel> that's not experimental, but yeah, don't use the trusty pocket of the PPA
 * yofel needs to wipe those packages
<soee> well im not using experimental :)
<yofel> soee: I'll get rid of those packages soon, that should fix your issue at least
<soee> yofel: ok, thank you
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: do you guys see artifacts on oxygengtk scrollbars?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not using firefox
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/25/plasma-desktopCO1864.png
<yofel> none so far, I'll keep an eye out for it
<Riddell> no current problems
<apachelogger> might be intel related
<yofel> I'm on intel right now
<apachelogger> curious then
<apachelogger> fwiw, I also don't see that on my workstation which is like a 2 year old installation
<apachelogger> and using nvidia...
<shadeslayer> nope, nothing here
<apachelogger> krita has 3 menu entries
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> kirta has 3 menu entires of which 2 are broken
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/kritasketch/kritasketch.qml:20:1: module "org.krita.sketch" is not installed 
<apachelogger>      import org.krita.sketch 1.0 
<apachelogger> meow
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that krita packaging is le flawed
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm you could well be right
 * Riddell puts calligra update on the day's todo list
<Riddell> ooh new patch for touchpad https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331285
<ubottu> KDE bug 331285 in daemon "Touchpad kded does not work well with Touchpadenabler from KDE Workspace" [Normal,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh, so that's why krita didn't start for me ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: krita should start
<Riddell> just kritasketch and kritagemini that might be missing something
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I believe all the application entries say krita
<shadeslayer> or some generic name
<apachelogger> kritasketch and kritagemini likely should not be in the krita package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<apachelogger> they are different gui incarnations
<apachelogger> just like muon, muon-installer and muon-discover are not in the same package
<Riddell> yes, I'll fix it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they all say "Digital Painting" :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh right, what would you suggest?
<shadeslayer> don't have a suggestion, it was merely an observation since I have no clue what kritagemini and kritasketch do
<Riddell> sketch is a tablet UI
<Riddell> gemini switches between the two http://krita.org/item/193-presenting-krita-gemini
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> ask up the stream?
<apachelogger> herding cats, flipping cats
<apachelogger> jussi, yofel, shadeslayer, valorie, ScottK: note the wiki thread on the mailing list and for those of who you have not replied to the policies thread, please also note that one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, LTS support time frame reminder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will reply post lunch
<ScottK> apachelogger: re wiki, I don't care either way.
<apachelogger> ScottK: please say that in the thread :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-qa
<apachelogger> this is going to be much pain
 * yofel finally reading the policy
<yofel> "Software that is unmaitained but kept in the archive must not be patched!" -> I'm not convinced that's a realistic solution to the problem really. While synaptiks was all we had I did have to patch it to keep it working - and I have absolutely no intention of taking up upstream maintenance
<Riddell> yofel: good point
<apachelogger> yofel: synaptiks should not have been kept in the archive
<apachelogger> no solution is better than an insanely shitty one
<apachelogger> that drags quality perception down as a whole
<yofel> not being able to change your touchpad settings without konsole isn't very user friendly either
<apachelogger> also the random reviewer who notices the shittyness will not mention the excitingly smooth localization support, they will mention the crashy touchpad stuff
<yofel> and drags down the usability perception if you look at it from that POV
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, so someone needs to set up and maintain it
<apachelogger> let me give you another example
<apachelogger> k3b
<apachelogger> it's unmaintained
<apachelogger> and no one "feels" like picking upt
<apachelogger> but everyone feels like patching it
<apachelogger> so now you are in a state where k3b gets distro patches, some of those luckily upstream in git, but no release
<apachelogger> so since we are not cherrypicking those upstream and/or distro fixes we are getting no fixes
<apachelogger> so really, if no one is willing to pickup maintenance, then clearly the application is not as important as we make it out to be and it should be removed
<apachelogger> and if it is important enough then surely someone will step up and maintain it
<apachelogger> it's a matter of responsibility
<apachelogger> you cannot feel responsible to patch it into not-crashing-on-startup but not feel responsible enough to fix all the other brokeness that comes with bitrot
<sgclark> Riddell: kdewebkit i386 symbol patch committed
<yofel> apachelogger: I think it's a matter of dedication and manpower too... may I understand that 'taking up upstream maintenance' can be done by e.g. ~kubuntu-dev too? (problem: to be approved by whom?)
<yofel> My problem really is that finding single person maintainers is hard and leads to a bus-factor=1 situation again
<apachelogger> yofel: you need one person who is responsible
<apachelogger> because technically maintenance is by ~kubuntu-dev is the status quo
<apachelogger> and join responsibility clearly does not work as it should
<apachelogger> *joint
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, true.
<yofel> So lets stay with k3b. In the event that k3b would grow a bug where it would start e.g. writing imaging data to wrong location potentially causing data loss - you would remove it from the archive because there's no maintainer?
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> "Official KDE software is generally every piece of software that has an official VCS on KDE's infrastructure and/or uses KDE's bug tracker. "
<apachelogger> "Before taking any actions regarding apparently unmaintained official KDE software, KDE should be contacted for more information and opinion gathering (mail to kde-devel or kde-core-devel)."
 * Riddell high fives sgclark 
<yofel> okaaay... take synaptiks then
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<yofel> because the possible risks of other issues outweigh the usability regression?
<apachelogger> yofel: because it's not important enough if no maintainer can be found
<yofel> do we have a definition of 'important'?
<apachelogger> if no one feels responsible for it, then we must assume it is untested, we must assume it is untranslated, we must assume it has the worst possible code quality
<apachelogger> because effectively no one can attest to any of those
<apachelogger> because it is not maintained
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> that's the thing... maintenance is not a big effort, it's feeling responsible that the thing has sane quality throughout and making sure that this is actually the case
<apachelogger> on a high quality code base that is used by a lot of people maintenance in essence will amount of accepting patches and rolling a release every once in a while
<apachelogger> because the community at large will produce the patches for you, and the community at large will make sure that the stuff is tested etc.
<apachelogger> so the responsibility of a maintainer is to orchestrate the community effort into a release that is of adequate quality
<apachelogger> my english is rubbish today :/
<apachelogger> ENOTENOUGHSLEEP
<yofel> well, I get what you mean ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: again though, do we have a definition of 'important'?
<apachelogger> the definition is: if no one wants to maintain it, it is not important enough :P
<yofel> That sounds as subjective as the reason for synaptiks becoming unmaintained was :/
<Riddell> synaptiks obviously was important enough because a replacement has been written
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, I guess I can't really think of a good reason to argue against that. Point taken
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifyconfig ready
<apachelogger> Riddell: so the question is.. had this replacement not happened sooner if we didn't drag along unmaintained rubbishware?
<apachelogger> and in fact, from a KDE at large perspective it's not even a replacement it's a solution (AFAIK we were the only distro actually using synaptiks)
 * apachelogger broke his ktp -.-
<yofel> apachelogger: patch policy: Do I read it right that one is not supposed to add a patch before upstream has at least taken a look at it? What if upstream is slow to respond? Why not test the patch until upstream responded? (ofc. requiring dep3 Forwarded to point the the filed review)
<apachelogger> yofel: two reaesons 1) we then forget to remove the patch before a release, making the patch end up in a release, potentially screwing up everything (I mean, look at the qt a11y patch, that came from upstream and still screwed over all of plasma) 2) we are not upstream and any feeling we may have about the correctness or quality of a patch is really a guesstimate, testing does not always help because in certain software changing a relatively 
<apachelogger> minor thing could potentially break in the weirdest circumstances (for example in some phonon functions call order is imperative because underneath they do x11 magic)
<apachelogger> FWIW, if upstream is too slow to respond one may want to conduct a dead-upstream test xD
<yofel> hm, what about patches to broken components that are rather critical requirements of something else? (i.e. my FindFreedesktop.cmake patch in cmake which is not getting reviewed because upstream says that file is unmaintained but we need it for kde-workspace)
<sgclark> Riddell: kdesignerplugin ready
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream must be made to review it? the thing is, the patch must not necessarily go upstream, but upstream needs to be aware and approve the patch of the content as sane
<yofel> erm, s/FindFreedesktop/FindFreetype/
<yofel> not enough coffee
<apachelogger> yofel: to that extent, if cmake upstream says it is unmaintained then workspace upstream should be poked about using unmaintained finders
<yofel> good point
<yofel> hm.... something in our power management stack is broken. I cannot hibernate, upower even tells me I cannot hibernate, plasma still offers me to hibernate
<yofel> does someone by chance know an udisks2 replacement for udisks --dump?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't see why it would have happened sooner
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> about our desktop/netbook selection. How does having a cdrom drive or not make a difference here?
<yofel> if `laptop-detect` && [ $HEIGHT -lt 700 ] && [ $HEIGHT -gt 0 ] && [ -z "$CDROM" ] || [ "$1" = "netbook" ]; then
<yofel> wasn't the UI mostly about the limited screen size?
<sgclark> Riddell: kprintutils ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded all
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994618/
<shadeslayer> yofel: fyi you can use udisksctl dump for udisks2
<yofel> shadeslayer: nvm, see my ML post
<shadeslayer> aha ok
<yofel> but thanks, good to know
<Riddell> sgclark: ignore it I'd say
<Riddell> it does no harm
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: kross ready
<BluesKaj> my cdrom disappeared in lspci and the BIOS after the last upgrade, i saw this last week on a users machine running 13.10, any ideas?
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so, did sleeping on LTS status help you decide?
<shadeslayer> Nope, but the icecream did
<ghostcube> anybody can confirm sharing from android phone to kdeconnect is broken in 0.5?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: how do you mean
<ghostcube> you can send files from your phone to ypur pc through kdeconnect
<ghostcube> this worked fine in 0.4.x
<ghostcube> stoped working in 0.5
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: uhm, you could never do that with kdeconnect afaik
<ghostcube> sure you coukld
<shadeslayer> I don't see a file transfer plugin
<ghostcube> just hold on a file with your finger till send to pops up
<ghostcube> choose kdeconnect
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: works for me
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> ok what android version?
<shadeslayer> 4.3.1
<ghostcube> and the file is now inside your kde home folder?
<shadeslayer> it's in ~/Downloads
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> hmm ok doesnt work here, and i dont know what could cause this
<ghostcube> there isnt a libkdeconnect 0.5 right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ghostcube> hmm ok anything screwed my install then 
<ghostcube> ok got it
<ghostcube> rempoving all of the kdeconnect packages purging and then reinstalling fixt it
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> thx shadeslayer for testing
<sgclark> Riddell: kunitconversion ready, finishing up t3
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994938/
<Riddell> sgclark: you don't want to install python bytecode
<Riddell> sgclark: there's slightly fiddly things that are done for installing python modules I think this is just a local program rather than a module
<Riddell> see man dh_python3 if you want to investigate but for an easy life just leave it
<Riddell> 15:36 < ervin> flash news: dfaure just informed me that after all the release will be on saturday as planned
<Riddell> next kf5 alpha ↑
<sgclark> Riddell: I will be here Saturday, as for kapidox leave the lintian errors?
<Riddell> sgclark: no don't install the .pyc files
<Riddell> sgclark: point me to your public ssh key and I'll give you access to the new tars
<sgclark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+sshkeys scarlett-laptop
<sgclark> Riddell: I now remember why I went the python install route.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6995103/
<Riddell> sgclark: mm, lovely, add it to the todo on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<sgclark> Riddell: done, moving on for now, will continue research later
<Riddell> sgclark: you should be able to log into ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org and get them from unstable/frameworks/
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know how to do them in batch?
<sgclark> Riddell: I do not, but willing to learn
<Riddell> sgclark: trouble is there's no great way, we have kubuntu-automation scripts but they need adapting for frameworks
<shadeslayer> wait
 * Riddell waits
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/prthavfab
<shadeslayer> my somewhat hackish script
<Riddell> just simplistic, but probably does the job
<shadeslayer> first argument is unstable, second one is the version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it does :)
<Riddell> while read package   not a bit of bash I've come accross
<Riddell> package is the filename?
<Riddell> what is read?
<shadeslayer> good catch xD
<shadeslayer> package is the file list
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pos20sjze
<shadeslayer> a bit of python fu to generate the package file
<sgclark> SO can I use this? or will I run across permission problems?
<soee> can i downgrade package ?
<shadeslayer> !downgrade > soee
<soee> atm we have nvidia-prime 0.5.7
<ubottu> soee, please see my private message
<soee> and i would like to downgrade to 0.5.5
<soee> shadeslayer: this one shouldn't break anything
<soee> as 0.5.7 does not work 
<soee> and 0.5.5 worked fine
<shadeslayer> you've been warned
<yofel> hm, the automation stuff shouldn't need much adjustments for kf5, I'll look at it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your second paste?
<Riddell> yofel++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: script to generate the package file
<shadeslayer> so just run that script and redirect output to a file called package
<Riddell> sgclark: why would you get permissions problems?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually, s/package/kf5-packages-trusty.txt/
<sgclark> Riddell: now that I look closer I shouldn't 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 'package' stores the line that was read from kf5-packages-trusty.txt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but what's the "read" word?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://ss64.com/bash/read.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: thanks
<BluesKaj> how can an update/upgrade remove a device from the e0fi/bios
<BluesKaj> how can an update/upgrade remove a device from the efi/bios ?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry for the double post
<BluesKaj> my cdrom is no longer listed in the bios 
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration ready
<Riddell> BluesKaj: support in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<Riddell> sgclark: awesome!
<BluesKaj> Riddell, this is after an upgrade on 14.04, this morning
<BluesKaj> anyway I posted in ubuntu+1 too
<sgclark> Riddell: kunitconversion still needs review
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this might be interesting for you http://bits.debian.org/2014/02/minidebconf-barcelona-announce.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: frameworkthing and kunitconversion uploaded!
<Riddell> although sgclark might be more interested in that ↑
<sgclark> Riddell: ty
<Riddell> sgclark: although you might be less thrilled to learn I just got permission to change back all the soversions to 5
<Riddell> but good we have the power of scripting :)
<sgclark> Riddell: np, would have to be done anyway
<Riddell> handy we have these tools to do repetative tasks, I wonder what people did before them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah it is :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I already knew about it from Munich
<sgclark> Riddell: kde4support ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: getting close with kapidox :)
<Riddell> sgclark: incase you thought you were nearly done there's some new ones in there, I just pushed to kactivities-kf5 but it's very incomplete needs lots of tidying
<Riddell> plasma-framework I think I saw too is new
<Riddell> might be others
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, good news Is I figured out kapidox
<Riddell> ooh?
<sgclark> Riddell: running through pbuilder, will be ready for you shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: kapidox ready
<Riddell> thanks sgclark!
<maco> Riddell: when's the 14.04 release date? that's going to be a LTS, right?
<maco> developer.ubuntu.com: not helpful
<maco> the wiki doesnt have anything more specific than "april" but over the last few years dates have varied from mid-month to end of the month
<PaulW2U> maco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr
<maco> PaulW2U: ah ha! thank you!
<valorie> apachelogger: will do so asap
<valorie> I've been reading, just not writing
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-26
<jussi> Riddell: I think we need to do some more advertising, no female ones have sold yet...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> jussi: have you written to the kub. user list?
<valorie> posted on the forums?
<jussi> valorie: I havent. mind doing that?
<valorie> if you ask in a couple of days
<jussi> :)
<valorie> the workmen arrive in a few hours to demolish our front bath
 * apachelogger has a really terrible headache today -.-
<jussi> apachelogger: hair of the dog :P
<jussi> *cough*
<apachelogger> why it aint no hangover
<apachelogger> I'd not be up at this hour if it was :P
<jussi> haha
<Riddell> maco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<apachelogger> Sput, ScottK: what's new in quassel 0.10?
<Riddell> a reluctance to declare it stable?
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is that new? :P
<Sput> apachelogger: https://github.com/quassel/quassel/blob/master/ChangeLog
<apachelogger> cheers
<Sput> (yes, I'm actually keeping this up to date mostly, these days)
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> agateau: where is it best to install the kapidox files to?
<apachelogger> anyone with kdeconnect around?
<agateau> Riddell: you mean kapidox code, or the output of kapidox?
<agateau> Riddell: kapidox code is a standard Python app, just follow Ubuntu way of installing Python stuff
<agateau> kapidox output, I don't really know. /usr/share/doc/kf5?
<soee> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> agateau: it's the code I was pondering, dunno if it should go in /usr/lib/python or in its own place
<jussi> apachelogger: I do...
<agateau> Riddell: isn't there a standard way of doing this on Ubuntu?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, I think my question is if it's a module (library) used by other things or standalone
<Riddell> I guess it's standalone
<agateau> Yes, it's standalone
<Riddell> agateau: should the parts which the user is supposed to run be in /usr/bin? e.g. kgenapidox
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I'd do this
<apachelogger> soee, jussi: can one of you createa  screenshot of something not too technical for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu please
<apachelogger> soee, jussi: a systemtray icon if it has one, or short of that the KCM
<apachelogger> (ultimately with default theming and stuff please :))
<jussi> bah, default theme :/
<soee> ^ :)
<soee> also it does not see my device :D
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> poor device
<jussi> soee: have you paried it? 
<soee> jussi: yes i have it listed, but this settings are from older installation 
<jussi> actually, weird, seems buggy here als
<soee> android 4.3
<jussi> I just paired my note 2, sees the device in settings, can pair/unpair, ping, but it doesnt see it in the normal systray thing
<jussi> 4.3 also
<jussi> ahh now it came up
<soee> hmm
<soee> jussi how does it pair exactly ?
<soee> i have Device not reachable 
<jussi> soee: right click, kde connect settings, select device, request pair
<soee> jussi: yes yes ;) it ends with Device not reachable info message
<jussi> soee:  is the device on, kde connect started, maybe click refresh there? latest version of kdeconnect from store?
<soee> jussi yes :)
<soee> i hope 14.04 is not a problem here
<jussi> soee: Im rtunning 14.04
<soee> brb
<sgclark> Riddell: i386 symbols patch committed
<sgclark> Riddell: kde4support ^
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy
<apachelogger> ubiquity report sent
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload plasma-nm with a po/ directory?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I hope I did
<Riddell> " * New upstream snapshot with translations"  yay I did
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger wonders about the size of the l10n QA card -.-
<apachelogger> I really think we should get an xx language going somehow
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did suggests this to launchpad translations people back in the day but they were very skeptical for reasons I never worked out, and presumably there aren't any lp translations people now
<soee> jussi: doesn't work for me at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but even if we only cover software that is not piped through launchpad we'll have like 80% of the installation covered
<apachelogger> (i.e. only things going through launchpad are our apps, libreoffice, and firefox)
<Riddell> true
<apachelogger> although, I am not even sure about firefox
<Riddell> are you sure about libreoffice?
<apachelogger> given the cadance of releases it likely doesn't get piped through launchpad either
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, we'd not care eitherway  though :P
<apachelogger> only thing missing is our stuff
<apachelogger> and that can likely be checked by other means, alas a bit more messy
<apachelogger> woudl require a) having a script to get all templtes a package creates, then querying launchpad api whether those templates are available for translation b) another script that autogenerates xx at build time and stores it in a special path so that the mangler doesn't eat it when ripping out translations
<apachelogger> or b) could be done outside the archvie package build I guess somehow
<apachelogger> not impossible at any rate, plus b) we'd want for all package builds actually
<jussi> soee: and the device has wifi on? 
<jussi> and is connected etc
<apachelogger> since nothing ships with the test language
<apachelogger> we'll have to create it from scratch
<soee> jussi: ah wifi was on but not connected :/
<soee> works now :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kfileaudiopreview ready
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/epuzP9Vy
<apachelogger> "l10n review #2 on 14.04 Deadlines & Quality Control is due tomorrow at 12:00 pm "
<apachelogger> much scared 
<apachelogger> jussi, soee: so, do I get a screenshot? :P
<soee> i would have to create new account with default settings :) i can do that wafter work
<apachelogger> groovy
<manchicken> Morning
<apachelogger> ahoy manchicken
<manchicken> I'm giving kubuntu-debug-installer the hour that I (hopefully) have before the kids wake up.
<Riddell> manchicken: :)
<manchicken> Poop. I can replicate the problem of the sources being duplicated.
<Riddell> better than not being able to replicate a problem
<manchicken> Now the question is whether that's QApt or kubuntu-debug-installer. I'm worried that it is the former, but I'm pretty sure that my automated tests cover that.
<Riddell> automated tests I had to disable :)
<manchicken> Which worked for me though.
<manchicken> I'm going to play with that really quick.
<Riddell> only if qapt is already installed
<Riddell> if it's not the tests don't work
<manchicken> Changes I think you guys made to QApt were disabling the tests (due to header file name use?) and then turning off some of the dependencies in the CMakeList.txt that were duplicated from the top-level.
<manchicken> Am I missing anything?
<Riddell> only this patch manchicken  http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_disable-tests.diff
<manchicken> Okay, cool.
<manchicken> If I sent you a patch, would you be able to test it quickly?
<Riddell> manchicken: ok
<manchicken> I was thinking about it, I think that replacing the include_directories in the tests/CMakeLists.txt with one that didn't have hard-coded relative paths would resolve the issue.
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999233/
<manchicken> (I'm enjoying Qt Creator these days)
<Riddell> manchicken: is that to the top level CMakeLists.txt ?
 * Riddell does hate the filename CMakeLists.txt
<manchicken> tests
<manchicken> I also am not a fan, especially since there's so many "CMake*" artifacts left around.
<manchicken> s/there's/there're/
<kubotu> manchicken meant: "I also am not a fan, especially since there're so many "CMake*" artifacts left around."
<manchicken> I think that'll resolve the build issue, because I'm guessing your build directory isn't going to match what my setup was.
<manchicken> Ooh, still broken. Now it breaks my build.
<manchicken> Poop. make[2]: *** No rule to make target `src/qapt_automoc.cpp', needed by `src/CMakeFiles/qapt.dir/qapt_automoc.cpp.o'.  Stop.
<manchicken> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/qapt.dir/all] Error 2
<BluesKaj> ' Morning folks
 * manchicken blames apachelogger...
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> manchicken: that makes no sense
<manchicken> I think you broke QApt's build: with 2c0397e4d31b14c2a6889c8774ac86469a160cf8
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6999296/
<manchicken> It's not properly generating workerdbus stuff anymore.
<apachelogger> manchicken: wipe your build dir please
<manchicken> I have many times :)
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> manchicken: make clean; cmake .. -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=TRUE && make -j1
<apachelogger> paste output of all of that please
<apachelogger> I cannot reproduce the moc failure
<apachelogger> in fact I think qapt_automoc.cpp should not be generated at all
<apachelogger> -automoc4_add_executable(qaptworker2
<apachelogger> +add_executable(qaptworker2
<apachelogger> ^ because of this change
<manchicken> I'm totally open to it being my fault.
<apachelogger> manchicken: are you sure you don't have a lingering diff in the worker cmakelists?
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> I get nothing on git diff or git diff --cached
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> well, get me that log please
 * apachelogger gets some coffee meanwhile
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a plugin so it's ok for it to act weird as it's not a real library so ignore that
<sgclark> ok
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999327/
<manchicken> Full disclosure: I have a rather basic level of what I hesitate to call "understanding" of CMake building still.
<Riddell> manchicken: asking on #kde-devel often helps with cmake foo
<manchicken> That was weird... #kubuntu-devel just disappeared from my "All Chats" list.
<Riddell> there's probably also a #cmake
<manchicken> Riddell: I struggle with this, though... I have spent vastly more time struggling with build issues in the last several months than I have on code.
<manchicken> That makes me sad.
<apachelogger> manchicken: for some reason your build uses the automoc4 binary rather than the builtin automoc
<apachelogger> :O
<manchicken> apachelogger: It could be that I have qt5 installed and I keep having to tell the thing to pick up qt4
<apachelogger> that should not matter
<apachelogger> manchicken: export QT_SELECT=4
<apachelogger> then wipe your build dir and try again
<apachelogger> manchicken: also what's the output of grep -ri automoc /home/manchicken/Documents/Devel/kde/libqapt
<manchicken> apachelogger: I sent you the screenshot of the Qt Creator dialog that seems to be weird about Qt setups.
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> manchicken: I tend to run cmake manually outside qtcreator and then open the project in qtcreator, that way one knows what is going on ^^
<manchicken> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999360/
<apachelogger> i.e. mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. -Detcetcetc -> qtcreator -> open cmakelists.txt -> point build dir to mine -> let qtcreator run cmake without arguments
<apachelogger> as suspected there is nothing calling automoc4 :S
 * apachelogger creates a saucy chroot
<manchicken> apachelogger: Here's my cmake output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999371/
<manchicken> I just added the QT_SELECT -D, seems like it doesn't like how I did that.
<apachelogger> manchicken: export QT_SELECT 
<apachelogger> it's an environment variable for qtchooser, which in turn is the thing that actually backs  /usr/bin/qmake /usr/bin/moc etc
<manchicken> Yeah, for some reason I thought it would take -D as well as off of the environment..
<manchicken> Updated cmake output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999387/
<manchicken> Arg, baby is up.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/libkpeople_0.2.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> upload pzl
<apachelogger> manchicken: I'll have a look in a chroot
<shadeslayer> *plz
<apachelogger> it all looks fine, except it isn't
<manchicken> Okay, Dacia has me covered for now, I probably only have about 15min left.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you going to pick up a card to drop kpeople dep?
<manchicken> apachelogger: Updated build output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999401/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you might ask cj nicely to add libkepeople to the package set if not ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah, libkpeople needs adding to supported 
<shadeslayer> I
<shadeslayer> I can do that myself, then next time meta package is uploaded, it'll get added to the packageset
<apachelogger> manchicken: ls -Rla in your build dir please
<apachelogger>   Uploading libkpeople_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> thx
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999421/
<apachelogger> the amount of deps qapt has -.-
<apachelogger> manchicken: is that output from qtc?
<apachelogger> (I cannot reproduce the issue in a saucy chroot either)
<manchicken> That's output that I did `ls -Rla > ls.txt` from
<manchicken> You mean the build dir
<apachelogger> manchicken: the make output I meant, sorry
<manchicken> That's from qtc running `make -n`
<manchicken> (or make all -n, I guess)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re kpeople deps, sure, write a card to "Fix all broken deps" since kde-workspace has one too
<shadeslayer> so a meta card would be nice
<apachelogger> manchicken:  can you please try to build it entirely outside of qtc
<manchicken> Trying that now
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1197261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1197261 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Can't install kde-style-skulpture on KDE 4.11 Beta 2 - conflict with kde-window-manager package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> manchicken: it's the -n 
<apachelogger>        -n, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon
<apachelogger>             Print the commands that would be executed, but do not execute them.
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> manchicken: I think your qtc build rules might be misconfigured ^^
<manchicken> I'm not sure why that ended up in there... I think I was trying to walk it through troubleshooting.
<manchicken> I've had damn near no end to build problems, so anything's possible.
<manchicken> I'm building it outside qtc now.
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/DBHVlhQ.png
<manchicken> It's not dead yet.
<apachelogger> qtc should have the -n on your build page
<apachelogger> in the ardditional arguments line I guess
<soee> oh nvidia drivers update, hope it will work with prime
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: regarding the bug, I think the breaks is there becasue MG changed API but didn't want to bump soversion or something like that
<manchicken> It does
<apachelogger> manchicken: drop it and all should be fine again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, skulpture hasn't been updated in a loooonnggg time and I would argue that it's bordering on unsupported software
<apachelogger> REMOVE IT
 * apachelogger drops some pain killers
<shadeslayer> debian doesn't have it as well
<apachelogger> kubotu: order painkillers
 * kubotu slides painkillers down the bar to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do
 * shadeslayer orders some wine for apachelogger and leaves for lunch
<soee> how can i list guggested packages for some package ?
<manchicken> apachelogger: I killed it, I got another build error, I'm cleaning up again and trying again.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: :O
<manchicken> So much of this seems like it's me cleaning up very rough trial-and-error builds from before.
<manchicken> Can I still blame you, though?
<manchicken> Successful qtc build.
<apachelogger> manchicken: you can, I will just disprove your claim :P
<manchicken> I'm okay with that.
<manchicken> I'm going to make a suggestion for the tests/CMakeLists.txt, you tell me if you think it'll fix the build issue on the tests.
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999487/
<manchicken> I had ../src in there before.
<apachelogger> manchicken: it's at least better cmake code ^^
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to commit that to master.
<apachelogger> but AFAIR you simply need to change your includes to fix the build
<manchicken> Is this a generated file: src/worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker2.policy ?
<manchicken> Naw, you said I was using camel-cased includes, but I'm not.
<apachelogger> instead of <qapt/FooBar> you'd use <foobar.h> and make sure the folder containign it is in the includes_dirs
<apachelogger> manchicken: oh, I misremembered then
<manchicken> I'm pretty sure that it's because the includes were hard-coded to ../src
<manchicken> That makes the most sense...
<apachelogger> entirely possible I did not look at it in detail
<apachelogger> as for the policy file, yes that is generated from a desktop file
<manchicken> Okay, git keeps complaining that it's deleted.
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> manchicken: it's not generated, but it should be ^^
<apachelogger> (i.e. in kdeware it would be geneated because there's no other way to get it translated, however qapt does not care about translations :S)
<manchicken> Yeah, so it shouldn't even be in the repo, yeah?
<apachelogger> it should
<apachelogger> you need the policy file for polkit
<apachelogger> ultimately however it should be replaced by the desktop file I was talking about (alas, that sort of requires a hard build dependency on kde)
<apachelogger> manchicken: not sure why it would be delted tho
<apachelogger> seems a tad odd
<manchicken> Okay, I don't know how it ended up killed.
<manchicken> Okay, that tests/CMakeLists.txt has been pushed.
<manchicken> I'm checking now to see if something (further) is wonky in my dev which could have killed that file.
<manchicken> My cleanup scripts don't do anything with that file, so it wasn't one of those.
<manchicken> w00t! My tests build and pass once again.
<manchicken> Okay, I don't feel like I accomplished what I wanted to (getting kubuntu-debug-installer dusted off), but I did accomplish something.
<apachelogger> :)
<manchicken> Hopefully the tests will build for someone other than me. Do you think you'll get to those today?
<manchicken> (or anybody else)
<manchicken> I know you're a busy guy
<apachelogger> ah dang, I could have tried that in my chroot, already closed it tho -.-
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to do the whole getting ready to go to work thing, hopefully folks have better luck with that stuff today.
<manchicken> Later.
<apachelogger> /tmp/libqapt/tests/transactionerrorhandlingtest.cpp:26:31: fatal error: LibQApt/Transaction: No such file or directory
<apachelogger>  #include <LibQApt/Transaction>
<apachelogger> manchicken: I told you it was a camel :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: libqapt master should now build tests as expected
<apachelogger> good enough if we pick it for the next release though IMO
<apachelogger> for/through
<apachelogger> I am not sure the tests will work right now anyway
<apachelogger> because I don't think they abstract the worker, so it requires a complete polkit/dbus setup I think
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga
<sgclark> Riddell: wierd error after I made symbols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6999655/
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the error?
<Riddell> there's multiple libraries in that package so they need their symbols added too
<Riddell> which you might be able to do with just batchpatch
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> but I suspect needs the symbols file moved out the way, a new symbols file made, then copy and paste them together.  ug
<apachelogger> test cases almost done
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<ghostcube> cool pipelight runs amazon oinstant video inside ubuntu B-) made my day
<ghostcube> btw hello folks
<manchicken> Sadness: http://blog.hostilefork.com/qtcreator-debugger-no-locals-ubuntu/ <-- totally having this problem.
<Riddell> !testers | beta 1 candidates testing
<ubottu> beta 1 candidates testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/312/builds tests needed
<apachelogger> jussi: you did not throw shirt ads on kubuntu's g+ page it appears
<manchicken> ugh...  libqapt has issues with saving for sure.
<apachelogger> QQ
<apachelogger> manchicken: the writing seems rather straight forward, are you sure that it's not the actual sourcelist management classes that screw up?
<manchicken> Digging deeper in my tests I'm finding some test cases I missed.
<manchicken> I've gotta go to work now, but I'll dig deeper tonight.
<sgclark> Riddell: patching did not work, tried copy and paste and I am only making things worse :( Do you mind taking a look at it?
<manchicken> I may need someone who knows how to better troubleshoot dbus stuff to help me with this, it looks like I'm having issues with that.
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah can do
<manchicken> It could be, but the fun part is that some places I see writing duplicates, other parts I see it writing nothing.
<manchicken> I'll have a better look at this when I'm not on five hours of sleep about to trudge into the office.
<manchicken> I'll catch you guys later.
<Riddell> thanks manchicken 
<Riddell> appreciate all your effort
<manchicken> No problem, it's interesting :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-skulpture/+bug/1285173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285173 in kde-style-skulpture (Ubuntu) "Please remove kde-style-skulpture from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah can go
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah can do
 * Riddell feels left out of shadeslayer's ping list
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
 * shadeslayer hugs Riddell
<sgclark> Riddell: will be ready for you shortly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you quote policies at least follow the policy :P
<apachelogger> "Before taking any actions, at least one attempt should be made to assess whether upstream really is dead. The preferred way to do this is sending a mail to the biggest copyright holder or a respective mailing list. If no information is provided regarding the state of upstream within 14 days, the software is to be considered unmaintained and general viability rules apply. "
<apachelogger> or propose a change to the policy :P
<apachelogger> that step is there to cover our own behind, so we can say "yo, we did our best" when someone complains ^^
<shadeslayer> oic
 * shadeslayer will email author
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=upgrade-kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^]
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can we get that going for ppas? ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see that page again
<shadeslayer> upgrade-kubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-backports-i386
<apachelogger> I mean, ppa snapshot 1 -> ppa live; ppa snapshot 2 -> ppa live
<apachelogger> alas, that might be too complicated for the present tech
<shadeslayer> ah nope, don't think so
<sgclark> Riddell: khtml is ready for you
<sgclark> Riddell: you mentioned 2 more packages yesterday?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually that might be unsuitable anyawy. ... how about ppa -> other ppa
<apachelogger> namely give staging a greater purpose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly could be done, talk to jibel about that?
<shadeslayer> in #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> awww, no, I am scared now :'<
<apachelogger> actually, here's the bigger picture
<apachelogger> someone may have suggest more vigorous application backports to LTS releases
<apachelogger> to get that as cheap as possible and as scalable as possible one would need massive amounts of automation and in particular automated QA (biggest piece obviously being a) dependency resolution working and b) no file conflicts ever happening)
<apachelogger> other than the QA it's actually a somewhat viable idea right now... you could maintain a whitelist of backport candidates, then you have an application compare versions between devel and lts and if there's a newer in devel it uses a dedicated ppa (i.e. one ppa per application) to attempt an automated backport, if the build succeeds a bunch of QA is run and if that succeeds the backport is moved to kubuntu-backports
<Riddell> sgclark: kactivities-kf5 I put the start of packaging in bzr
<Riddell> it compiles but everything else needs going over
<Riddell> sgclark: and plasma-framework is the other new one
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ooh munich going with kolab http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/26/munich_goes_kolab/
<Riddell> jmux: does that mean we'll get kolab packages in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> oh so they finally announced it
<shadeslayer> yay
<jmux_> Riddell: At least for Precise :)
<jussi> jmux: cool!
<shadeslayer> jmux: do you plan on making packages available publically ?
<jmux> Ok - actually I'm not sure how everything will work out. I'm not involved in the project, as I'm not responsible for mail and web browser.
<shadeslayer> oh
<jmux> Actually the company was faster to their announcement, then I got informed of the status of the tender.
<jmux> Ss there are only two thing I'm actually sure of: we'll get Kolab infrastructure and it will run with KDE 4.12 Precise packages.
<shadeslayer> jmux: I was told about this 3 weeks ago :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is quite the well informed person
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you work for the NSA?
<jmux> shadeslayer: Well the officiall (very good hidden) announcement was on 13.1.2014 (http://ausschreibungen-deutschland.de/149525_MigMak_2014_Muenchen)
<jmux> Then we have to wait two weeks for judicial  objections.
<jmux> At the end there is a lot of administrative law involved.
<sgclark> Riddell: kactivities-kf5 ready, note that I had to patch to get it to build
<jussi> apachelogger: you should know better than that... shadeslayer just hacked the NSA... :P
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-framework states not a branch, I start from scratch or was it uploaded as something else? 
<Riddell> sgclark: start from scratch
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> what jussi said is true :P
<shadeslayer> <- master hacker
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> lordievader: able to do any beta testing?
<lordievader> Riddell: I did yesterday some, but it seems the image was respun.
<Riddell> lordievader: a never ending task this game
<lordievader> respon? (past tense of respin anyhow)
<lordievader> Riddell: Maybe I have time tomorrow to do more testing.
<shadeslayer> pretty sure those are tested by jenkins ^^
<shadeslayer> and can be marked as done
<Riddell> where's the jenkins test?
<Riddell> does it test the UI elements?
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=upgrade-kubuntu
<Riddell> does it make a nice upgrade page for users? :)
<Riddell> does it check for a running desktop at the end?
<shadeslayer> mmm .. dunno
 * Riddell reboots to upgrade test
 * shadeslayer is running the lvm + encrypted disk test
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a page with langpack statistics
<shadeslayer> i.e. how much stuff is translated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingggg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/Ihw5ui2 < ENOCPU?
<apachelogger> yeah, so, solid is still broken
<apachelogger> hooray!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and what sort of statistics are you looking for?
<apachelogger> statistics of our stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: KDE stuff
<shadeslayer> I want to do a network + foreign lang test
<shadeslayer> but I am unsure which lang to test
<shadeslayer> I reckon I could do the german one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: de fr da usually are safe bets
<apachelogger> fi as well I think
<shadeslayer> okie
<apachelogger> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable-kde4/team/
<apachelogger> that's more useful right now
<shadeslayer> mmm cool
<shadeslayer> doing a german test
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> lang test fails
<shadeslayer> set lang to de in syslinux > hit "install kubuntu" > kaboom
<shadeslayer> boots into live session
<shadeslayer> though possibly I hit the wrong button, lets see if I can reproduce it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I told you that test is bogus
<apachelogger> no one sets the language outside ubiquity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nah I clicked the wrong button
 * shadeslayer was distracted by stuff
<apachelogger> it's still the wrong way to set the language
 * shadeslayer taps fingers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mmm minor bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgu.com/i11iqLL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about-distro is unlocalized
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oooh, muon discover shows application descriptions in German
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/Fwwqlui
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good thing total size, version, hompeage and license are not translated I guess
<apachelogger> lololo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: report bugs plz
<apachelogger> also about-distro has a new release for translations scheduled
<apachelogger> might help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upstream right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331547
<ubottu> KDE bug 331547 in discover "Certain entries like "Homepage" and "License" in muon-discover are untranslated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun_> hello all
<Riddell> hola ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun_> hey Riddell
 * ahoneybun_ still needs to test the kubuntu-docs package
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: what would say we need to do next on the new website>
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: import the old content?
<ahoneybun_> yea I know I think like 1 or 2 pages are left and would we need to import the old posts?
<Riddell> ideally but it's not essential
<ahoneybun_> kde-l10n-el is what I need for the kubuntu-docs greek?
<Riddell> yes
<ahoneybun_> ok
 * ahoneybun_ is installing all the langs that the docs are currently in 
<ahoneybun_> well now I know cntrl-h shuts down virtualbox....
<ahoneybun_> feature tour is the page that is missing
<ahoneybun_> hey jono
<jono> hey ahoneybun_
<ahoneybun_> jono: so will all the applications in ubuntu have to be in Qt for them to work across alll the platforms (phone, desktop, tablet)?
<jono> ahoneybun_, QML or HTML5
<ahoneybun_> nice
<ahoneybun_> I love to see standards
<ahoneybun_> the text is imported now I have to wait to install kubuntu on my macbook and grab some screenshots
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-27
<ahoneybun_> I think I can say that after trying 2 langs the docs do not change langs
<jussi> how does one turn off whatever libre office integration that makes it crash _all_ the time
<jussi> (13.10)
<snele> jussi: remove libreoffice-kde and install libreoffice-gtk
<snele> oxygen-gtk will do the theming and LO will look much better
<snele> you will only lose kde file dialog
<soee> works fine here on 14.04 :)
<jussi> soee: horribly broken on 13.10
<jussi> even with backports
<jussi> oh wow, very different look, thanks snele
<soee> btw, how does kmail works this days ?
<jussi> soee: on 13.10 its working well
<jussi> using it everyday for work
<snele> jussi: it looks as it should, 100% oxygen (with color radients, shadows on menus etc) :)
<jussi> a little bit of slowness fetching mails/firet time reading, but other than that, pretty good
<soee> jussi: better than thunderbird ? :D)
<jussi> soee: dunno, havent used thunderbird for a good while
<soee> ah ok
<jussi> soee: give it a go  :)
<jussi> woohoo, save as works again
<snele> I think that libreoffice-kde is unmaintained and untested. Even LO devs use oxygen-gtk under kde
<snele> so maybe it is better to ship libreoffice-gtk because of looks and stability :)
<jussi> apachelogger: Riddell shadeslayer et al - thoughts on that proposal ?
<apachelogger> darth vader
<apachelogger> jussi: munich was working on it AFAIK
<jussi> apachelogger: hrm... 
<apachelogger> also I doubt anyone ever bothered to report bugs
<cff> Why do I get this: qmake: could not open config file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtchooser//default.conf': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> soee, jussi: I got no kdeconnect screenshot btw :'<
<soee> uhm, apachelogger give me few minutes
<cff> When I try to update my system I get http://paste.kde.org/p54hgcbrx/zt484o
<apachelogger> cff: qt5-default missing
<cff> apachelogger: yes, its not installed
<apachelogger> cff: please use #kubuntu for support
<apachelogger> starting l10n review #2
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/T3tqSzy.png that looks a bit wrong
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, valorie: did you mail kde-i18n-doc and ubuntu-translators about documentation translation?
<apachelogger> there doesn't seem to be much movement
<apachelogger> god I hate the austrian mirror
<apachelogger> soee is hiding now :'<
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> proofreaders: how does this read? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: steps to reproduce?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: install in vbox. start the kcm.
<shadeslayer> and it won't pop up on the live system?
<apachelogger> dunno, I only tested after install
<apachelogger> also I had the vbox guest drivers already installed
<apachelogger> so that might be related
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look after lunch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: - kubuntu-driver-manager suffering from the
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-doesnt-do-localization-anymore-problem
<shadeslayer> what does that mean ^^ ?
<shadeslayer> i.e. no translators
<shadeslayer> or dpm needs poking with a pointy stick
<apachelogger> dpm
<apachelogger> actually a guy other than dpm recently imported kdesudo
<apachelogger> then promptly complained that all kdesudo translations were independent imports for some reason so he'd have to click accept 300 times or so
<apachelogger> haven't heared from him since
<shadeslayer> jussi: ktp backported to staging, mind looking at it?
<shadeslayer> jussi: by looking I mean testing
<shadeslayer> once it's built
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we might actually want to do issue escalation a bit
<apachelogger> spam some mailing lists or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hear the ubuntu developers have one
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com or sth
<apachelogger> which is pretty much what was planned for after review 2 anyway
<shadeslayer> I agree
<apachelogger> if we don't get them imports going soon we'll end up with breakage
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> because pitti will also need to adjust the exports and that can go wrong as well
<shadeslayer> oh .... :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to start poking? I know very little about the whole l10n stuff
<apachelogger> ISO TESTING
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't really need knowledge anyway, just pointing at bug reports and a lot of whining ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can do ISO testing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, if you have a bug for driver-manager not being imported please add it to the card on the review board and move the card to analyzed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we are both doing iso testing
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you'll do the i386, I'll do the amd64
<shadeslayer> http://nooooooooooooooooo.com/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fine with me
<shadeslayer> fyi someone needs to automate this shit
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> iso testery?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> auto testery does not cut it
<shadeslayer> its annoying to do this 4 times a cycle
<apachelogger> as I said in some email thread, if people don't feel inclined to do QA, then we should just stop doing releases, safes us a lot of trouble
<Riddell> we could gain a lot from doing automatic testing, that would be great.  some manual testing will always be needed
<apachelogger> actually I think we'll want to wait for qt5
<apachelogger> since our accessibility stuff is just a gigantic patch against qt4
<apachelogger> I'd not really trust the results
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> plus we cannot do the stuff upstream due to that
<apachelogger> I totally did not think about that when we talked about this in munich
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good point
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you do anything fancy to get kde-developer-sdk into muon-discover?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so "http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/de/messages/extragear-sysadmin/muon-discover.po" says version is just version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apart from writing a fake desktop file? nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yez
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right, did that work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so why did I have to report a bug last night :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't seem to be able to get it
<shadeslayer> maybe app-install-data is outdated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because I was off work and I did not look at x-test?
<apachelogger> you should learn to find out yourself whether something is not translated or not cannot be translated :P
<shadeslayer> >.>
<Riddell> how come we don't have kdeconnect installed by default?
<lordievader> Hmm, no one is testing the i386 image... Shall I?
<jussi> lordievader: why not? :D
<Riddell> lordievader: please do
<lordievader> :)
<Riddell> lordievader, apachelogger, shadeslayer: please mark images as testing in progress when you start a test so we don't duplicate, time is of the essence today
<apachelogger> lordievader: shadeslayer is testing em, please coordinate
<apachelogger> Riddell: dunno how to do that, I only have a button for passed with no bugs...
<apachelogger> man that tracker is crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is one to say in progress
<shadeslayer> lordievader: feel free to take up the one that I'm not testing
<apachelogger> there is one goes on to the individual test page
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yeah
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Ok, will do. Updating image now.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/312/builds/63669/testcases/1300/results
<apachelogger> this is like the 90's I swear
<shadeslayer> click on "In progress"
<shadeslayer> voila
<Riddell> apachelogger: on e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/312/builds/63669/testcases/1303/results click In progress and Submit
<shadeslayer> rinse and repeat
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> much crap right there
<shadeslayer> quite
<apachelogger> real developers run 6 VMs in parallel
<apachelogger> and subsequently run out of RAM to use the website
<apachelogger> no kidding xD
<apachelogger> firefox doesn't fit in the remaining memories
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> sounds like your disk is getting it's fair share of action today
<apachelogger> the disk is coping well enough, network IO is a drag
<shadeslayer> what do you have, a microchip disk :P
<apachelogger> particularly since ubiquity insist on using at.archive, which is like the slowest thing in the world
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 3 different disks? :P
<shadeslayer> ah you haven't read the article
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/schoolboy-invents-computer-system/article5700785.ece
<apachelogger> also much like in the 90's, where disks were so small you had to have a couple of them if you had huge amounts of data :P
<shadeslayer> atleast he's using KDE ....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that first sentence fails to parse btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "The Guwahati teenager’s prototype uses a microchip instead of a hard disk" ?
<apachelogger> City schoolboy Afreed Islam on Monday launched his prototype of a computer system that uses a microchip instead of a hard disk and is embedded with an operative system that allows dependencies on both Windows and Linux-based software simultaneously.
<apachelogger> on a much more important note, the schoolboy has a bowtie straightening problem
<apachelogger> if bowties were a thing I am sure #bowtiefail would be trending on twitter because people always end up all messed up bowties 
<apachelogger> </bowtiestraightnessrant>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no shit x 2
<shadeslayer> that entire article fails to parse
<apachelogger> He said he had collaborated with a German company for manufacturing the computer system. 
<apachelogger> at least germans were involved
<apachelogger> must be good then
<apachelogger> we shoudl also get an operative system though
<apachelogger> sounds like quite the hoot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://wowmoron.wordpress.com/2014/02/19/truth-behind-magic-operating-system-developed-by-std-x-student/
<Riddell> proofreaders: check out touchpad tool, kde software development kit and kdeconnect updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> I do not always watch fox news, but when I do, truth doesn't matter
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> Riddell: touchpad screenshot is le bad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer must make new one
<apachelogger> kcm is ugly
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdeconnect shot is missized
<apachelogger> needs to be 350px
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, what I wanted to ask... what version is that plasma-nm of ours?
<apachelogger> 0.9.3.3 git, or 0.9.4 git or 0.10 git
<apachelogger> it's much confusing
<shadeslayer> mmm ... my food seems to have lost some of it's spicyness overnight
<apachelogger> embed an operative system, it will help lots
<shadeslayer> my food doesn't have a microchip
<shadeslayer> and since Unix is hardware dependent, I can't run it on my food
<apachelogger> "wow microchip! such kernel! much module!"
<apachelogger> lawl
<shadeslayer> I wonder if Novell has a unix kernel that will run on food
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a git snapshot between 0.9.3.2 and 0.9.3.3
<apachelogger> "Money cannot buy happiness but it can surely buy patents, media attention and awards."
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that truth is shit
<apachelogger> it does not comment on the tie issue!
<apachelogger> #truthfail
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: kthx
<apachelogger> Riddell: so I guess we can land .3 proper after freeze
<apachelogger> I think that was released today
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> new rule: must not trust people with inproperly tied bow ties and/or not straightened ones
<apachelogger> or is it improperly
<apachelogger> english much difficult
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/dnQ9aPf
<apachelogger> Riddell: you broke the sizing of the top download table btw
 * apachelogger has exciting 5 seconds of lag now and goes on a coffee break
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new bug: ksni icon is broken
<shadeslayer> how so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is no touchpad on this machine
<apachelogger> because it looks like shoot
<apachelogger> icons are not meant to look like shoot
<apachelogger> -> coffee
<shadeslayer> I am not even sure what that means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please report upstream
 * apachelogger conducts fist shaking
<apachelogger> amd64 oem test pending if someone wants to do that
<apachelogger> gotta go afk for half an hour or so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will get to it if no one looks at it
<lordievader> Would this be a bug with KVM or with Ubiquity?: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/trusty-kvm.png
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> lordievader: looks like a ubiquity bug to me
<shadeslayer> lordievader: I'll try and reproduce it on real hardware
<shadeslayer> just to be sure
<lordievader> shadeslayer: It's the i386 iso.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> that's the one I'm testing
<lordievader> shadeslayer: You haven't seen it?
<shadeslayer> I haven't run the OEM setup yet
<shadeslayer> since you were doing it
<lordievader> After the install I'll check if I get it for the 'normal' mode too.
<shadeslayer> it's fine in normal mode
<shadeslayer> lordievader: fwiw I get it in VBox too
<shadeslayer> it's a matter of not having enough space
<lordievader> So it seems.
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer, lordievader: mostly that's an agateau ping, it's caused by it changing to a windowed application
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> lordievader,shadeslayer: anyone want to report a bug?
<shadeslayer> lordievader: ^^ you discovered it :P
<lordievader> Ugh, just through Launchpad or using the ubuntu-bug utility?
<agateau> hu, I assume you are talking about the cropped text in the big buttons?
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't see kactivities-kf5 in the PPA
<xnox> shadeslayer: yeah, i have nothing to do with qt frontend styling issues =)
<shadeslayer> agateau: yep
<shadeslayer> agateau: resizing the window to be a bit bigger fixes the problem
<Riddell> sgclark: fixing
<agateau> shadeslayer: is it specific to the "system manufacturer mode" (which I assume is OEM)?
<shadeslayer> agateau: yep
<agateau> ok
<agateau> will look into it
<shadeslayer> agateau: I suppose it's the text field at the botton
<shadeslayer> *bottom
<lordievader> Is there still need for a bug report?
<agateau> lordievader: always nice to be able to link a branch to a bug report :)
<Riddell> sgclark: should be up now, I need to add -sa to bzr-buildpackage-ppa so it uploads the orig.tar as well
<Riddell> lordievader: yes please
<sgclark> Riddell: ty
<shadeslayer> mm
<lordievader> Err where tough? https://launchpad.net/ubiquity doesn't let me report a bug...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/WmQkGVr.png < first line untranslated?
<xnox> lordievader: that project does not track bugs, please file bugs with $ ubuntu-bug ubiquity, which is against ubiquity package in ubuntu distribution
<lordievader> xnox: Ok, will do. Thank you.
<xnox> lordievader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<Riddell> sgclark: failed on i386
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, if you recall, we had like a card for that, that you actually got semi-done, just in case you forgot :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what what what
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: como ?
<apachelogger> it's a space ship
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah the untranslated line
<lordievader> xnox/agateau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1285679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285679 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "text of buttons unreadable on OEM installer" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> lordievader: thanks
<shadeslayer> yeah, attribute that to the gtk ui blocking progress :P
<sgclark> Riddell: i386 patched
 * shadeslayer yawns
<sgclark> Riddell: eer one moment error
<shadeslayer> agateau: I like how you're holding 2 other boats in the picture on qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<agateau> shadeslayer: am I?
<shadeslayer> "if I go down, all 5 of you are going down with me, muwahaha"
<sgclark> Riddell: i386 is nwow really patched
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<shadeslayer> unless that's not you in the 2nd boat from the left
<agateau> shadeslayer: that's me indeed :)
<apachelogger> kubuntu - assuring boat quality since 2004
<shadeslayer> someone needs to automate boat QA
 * apachelogger does screenshot balacing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does resizing work?
<shadeslayer> in ubiquity
<apachelogger> [                                                        ] -> [                              ][                          ] 
<shadeslayer> what if I have [                                                 ][[                    ][                              ]]
<apachelogger>  [                                                 ][[                    ][                              ]] ->  [                               ][                  ][[                    ][                              ]]
<apachelogger> artwork balanced
<apachelogger> !!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu PLEASE PROOFREAD!!!!
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> can't get it work :(
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm if bug 1259465 is still a problem with the new plasma-nm?
<ubottu> bug 1259465 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "kde-nm-connection-editor is completely useless for setting up TLS connections" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259465
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did your fix to bug 1232156 get uploaded?
<ubottu> bug 1232156 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "oxygen-gtk3 does not work out of box on kubuntu 13.10 and 14.04" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232156
<shadeslayer> Riddell: don't think so
<shadeslayer> bug would have closed otherwise
<Riddell> bugs updated on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu  do review incase there's other ones we should highlight
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdeconnect image disappeared?
<apachelogger> Riddell: refresh?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay working :)
<Riddell> "KDEConnect" or "KDE Connect" ?
<Riddell> google says "KDE Connect"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind making a new kubuntu-notification-helper snapshot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: beta freeze
<apachelogger> why snappy?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug fixes
<apachelogger> still won't get in :P
<apachelogger> 64bit iso tests done
<shadeslayer> mmkay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind doing 32 bit resize test
<shadeslayer> I can't get it to show up
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I have no i386 ISO
<shadeslayer> download it
<apachelogger> yeah, takes an hour
<shadeslayer> move to the office
<apachelogger> takes even longer
<shadeslayer> one time investment
<shadeslayer> think of all the porn you could download
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what if I gave you VNC access
<shadeslayer> would that work
<shadeslayer> lordievader: any news on the OEM install?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: probably
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Seems to be fine furthermore.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bah , port is probably going to be blocked on the router
<apachelogger> it's the way of the port
<apachelogger> what's the problem anyway
<apachelogger> create VM, crate 32 gib harddisk for vm, install on entire harddisk, go to installer again, use resize option
<shadeslayer> yeah, didn't work when I tried it
<shadeslayer> no resize option
<shadeslayer> and this was on a 300 GB disk
<apachelogger> noob? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1268931  "I tested an update from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 Beta 1 and I'm not convinced this worked. Needs more investigation"
<ubottu> bug 1268931 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "need kconf_update for kickoffrc" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268931
<shadeslayer> screenshot of kickoff plz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well that's why I'm a bit fuzzy, I have changed my install since and I need to reconfirm
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/qGUHojpT
<shadeslayer> agateau: IIRC it reads the parameter from the command boot arguments
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok I am going to investigate
<lordievader> agateau: Hit F4 when you get the boot menu of the iso (might have to hit esc a few time) and then select OEM mode.
<agateau> lordievader: yes, but if I do this I don't get to test my code :/
 * agateau hacks an ugly workaround
<lordievader> agateau: Then I have no idea...
<sgclark> Riddell: kactivities copyright and description is complete, please upload again.
<agateau> Riddell: wanna review the oem button fix for Ubiquity, or should I assign shadeslayer instead?
<Riddell> agateau: sorry I'm about to run away until monday, shadeslayer is your man
<shadeslayer> agateau: well, I can't merge it into ubiquity since I don't have permissions
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: as above, I'm about to run away until monday, nudge someone else useful if you need reviews etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger, lordievader: thanks much for doing testing today, can I mark the images as good for release and leave the rest to you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: trying to figure out how to get resize working
<agateau> Riddell: shadeslayer: ok, here is the request anyway https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-greeter-buttons/+merge/208628
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you just need to install it on a big enough disk that it has space to resize a second install
<shadeslayer> agateau: I think it looks fine
<agateau> \o/
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: I just got the stickers
<shadeslayer> agateau: I haven't tested it, just looking at the ui file changes
<shadeslayer> agateau: though are lines 8 and 9 required?
<shadeslayer> i.e. looks like an un-necessary change
<agateau> shadeslayer: no they probably are not, it's just Designer doing its things
<agateau> the change should be harmless though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-greeter-buttons/+merge/208628
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz review
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah I can't get resizing to work
<shadeslayer> Did a fresh isntall of trusty on a disk -> restart -> start installer again -> no option to resize
 * apachelogger needs to to get a haircut
<apachelogger> it's all over the place
<apachelogger> and that beard :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are doing it wrong
<apachelogger> clearly
<shadeslayer> well, I did it as you mentioned it before :P
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: excellent :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so what do you reckon is going wrong
<apachelogger> pebkac
<shadeslayer> that doesn't help :/
<apachelogger> yeah, I'll make a video for you
<apachelogger> on windows, windows shall teach you how to install kubuntu :P
<soee> what should be on that screenshot from kde connect ?
 * apachelogger heads out
<apachelogger> soee: too late, already have one :P
<soee> :<
<apachelogger> you said 5 minutes, 8 hours later we are now :P
<soee> yeah, iv created new account but had to drive to meeting, and just returned :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i386 resizing is definitely broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because Precise showed me an option to resize, but I installed it to the full disk
<shadeslayer> 14.04 doesn't show it at all
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: do I owe you anything for them?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: nothing. they were paid for by the KC, all you need to do is use them at events and other useful places
<ovidiu-florin> great
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vefcv7yx8pg -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY0drOhl3y0 -> I win
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't get that option
<shadeslayer> so good for you
<apachelogger> because pebkac
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm running upgrade tests
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it shows up in precise
<apachelogger> upgrade tests are scheduled for next week I think
<apachelogger> or the week after
<shadeslayer> did not see the time date on their
<shadeslayer> I thought it was part of the testing today
<shadeslayer> anyway, it's already upgrading
<shadeslayer> and I want to check my kconf_update script
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts on http://paste.ubuntu.com/7006561/
<shadeslayer> it's a hack to make reset not do anything
<miseria> "el amor inicia con la velocidad de tus ojos, aterriza en el poder de tu mente se cristaliza con la piel de tus manos" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1274219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274219 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> omg KDE Workspace bugs < 100
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/838796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838796 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "/etc/akonadi not empty on upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283692] My graphic card seems incompatible with Kubuntu 13.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283692 (by genetin)
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> I don't understand why kde-workspace-bin from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty thinks it depends on  kde-workspace-bin : Depends: kde-style-oxygen (= 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu3~ppa1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you going to publish the news on kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm heading home
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't have access to a rekonq/konqueror right now
<shadeslayer> fooey
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you on when you are home?
<shadeslayer> neither do I xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> but you can install a rekonq/konqueror? :P
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger>  goody then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will update once home?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah it's not out yet anyway
<shadeslayer> I also don't see the announcement on ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<apachelogger> just checking
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll have to drive home :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'll prepare a post once home
<apachelogger> kthx
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | Kubuntu 14.04 Beta 1 released | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
 * ScottK announced on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> apachelogger: I put the announce on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> Feel free to improve it though.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx
<shadeslayer> I didn't see it on the ML so I didn't bother coming online
<apachelogger> it's a perfect
<apachelogger> g+'d
<soee> hi, guys any idea whyb homerun-kicker doesnt work on 14.04 (widget)
<ronnoc> apachelogger: You guys should hashtag your G+ posts with #kubuntu (and perhaps #kde) as well so people can find you easier. I just G+ -searched for #kubuntu and the Official Page never comes up at all.  
<ronnoc> would make it easier for people to find us :)
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu : "Muon Discver 2.2 Alpha 1" > Muon Discover 2.2 Alpha 1
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-28
<valorie> same section: "Retaining largely the same user interface, it features great improvements in robustness."
<valorie> maybe: While mostly retaining the familiar user interface, improvements make Muon now more robust.
<valorie> "The new Plasma Network Manager features a redisgned user interface, giving you more control while retaining its simplistic design."
<valorie> redesigned
<ScottK> valorie: It's a wiki.  Just fix it.
<valorie> oh, oops
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> will do
<valorie> done
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm going to plug away at the issues I have been having with saving before I start touching those bugs.
<manchicken> Great... my dbus calls are failing... *sigh*
<manchicken> Anybody good at troubleshooting dbus stuff?
<manchicken> I think that this may be related to this error I'm seeing: WARNING: Installation prefix does not match PolicyKit install prefixes. You probably will need to move files installed in POLICY_FILES_INSTALL_DIR and by dbus_add_activation_system_service to the /usr prefix
<manchicken> Sigh... this is much of what I had before.
<valorie> manchicken: did you run the kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental command to update the kde config?
<manchicken> valorie: The issue is that I'm trying to run this in parallel... which could be causing all of the bugs I'm seeing.
<manchicken> I don't have a chroot set up.
<valorie> ah, that is far above my experience
<valorie> really the only thing I've built is amarok
<valorie> and sometimes phonon and the backends
<valorie> the only other thing I can think of is doing the exports
<valorie> like in amarok, you do: 
<valorie> echo 'export KDEDIR=$HOME/kde' >> $HOME/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<valorie> echo 'export KDEDIRS=$KDEDIR' >> $HOME/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<valorie> echo 'export XDG_DATA_DIRS=$HOME/kde/share:$XDG_DATA_DIRS' >> $HOME/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<valorie> or rather, *for* amarok
<manchicken> I think almost all of this is polkit stuff.
<manchicken> Is chroot what all the cool kids are using in the packaging arena these days?
<valorie> I've heard them talk about it
<valorie> but if you want to know about packaging you are asking the wrooooong person
<valorie> lol
<manchicken> heh
<valorie> I read the instructions Riddell gives to the new packagers, but after a bit I can no longer understand
<manchicken> Happy day: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, do you know anything about a deadline on the docs trello board about the screenshots?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi
<valorie> just the person I want to talk to
<valorie> are our docs totally done except for translations?
<valorie> including up to date slides and screenshots?
<ahoneybun> valorie, if your talking about the installlation part then yes
<ahoneybun> I believe the other screenshots are good I'll look though them again
<valorie> i'll go write an email about it to the translators then
<ahoneybun> other then the installation page we only really have 1 screenshot and that is the one covering steam
<valorie> cool
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> valorie, you know the command to upgrade to a testing version?
<ahoneybun> beta 1 looks awesome
<valorie> do-release-upgrade -d I think
<ahoneybun> that does sound right
<valorie> yes, man says so
 * ahoneybun has Kubuntu 13.10 on his macbook and wants to try out the goodies of the new beta
<ahoneybun> valorie, did you put that deadline on the screenshot?
<ahoneybun> on trello
<valorie> no
<ahoneybun> odd
<valorie> I've barely had time to breathe it seems like
<valorie> but at least I caught up on the kub-devel email
<ahoneybun> with the house?
<valorie> house and everything else
<valorie> it's fine
<ahoneybun> life pretty much
<valorie> yeah
 * ahoneybun needs to start brainstorming for the next docs release
<valorie> I've been going through all the old wiki pages while watching the daily show etc, and have marked a few as docs
<valorie> IMO we should look at all the old doc stuff, and either move it to community (like how to build docs from launchpad)
<valorie> or delete, unless it is a complete set correctly marked by release
<ahoneybun> so what are we going to move to kde community?
<valorie> no point in getting rid of historical docs
<valorie> helps for new docs people, or links we need access to ourselves
<valorie> dunno if any pages are good enough to *move*
<ahoneybun> so we are moving tips/hints, guides, some important info pages?
<valorie> but some might be useful to copy parts of
<valorie> right, not stuff for users, but stuff for the doc team itself
<valorie> I've seen some old stuff from darkwing
<valorie> but I have no clue if his procedures still work
<valorie> etc.
<ahoneybun> I see
<valorie> right now, just marking pages as rubbish, look again, useful, or docs
<ahoneybun> if the pages are mostly for us then why does not techbase work better?
<valorie> apachelogger marked a bunch of them already
<valorie> that's a good question -- if you look at techbase, it is all about how to build and develop KDE software though
<ahoneybun> the doc team seems to be a bit quiet
<valorie> I don't see our stuff fitting there, unless maybe "how to package" information maybe
<ahoneybun> relating to how to build a docs package?
<valorie> I think harald's idea was to use community so it wouldn't bother anybody
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> perhaps you and he should talk about that
 * valorie is only marking pages
<ahoneybun> I would think techbase would need lots of talking
<ahoneybun> tbh I'm not fully understanding why we are copying content over
<ahoneybun> because we see how moinmoin is horrible
<valorie> moinmoin IS horrible
<valorie> sometimes I have to wait a full minute for stuff to save
<valorie> adding one category
<ahoneybun> I guess I need to understand how we determine the category
<valorie> like I said, most of the pages are just historical
<valorie> I didn't even open them
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I g2g to sleep
<valorie> sweet dreams, ahoneybun
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee
<jussi> did apachelogger get his screenshot eventually ?
<valorie> I lost track
<jussi> valorie: soee was going to make it...
<soee> yes i asked him what should be on this screens yetserday after return from meeting and he said he has oen already
<soee> ok can someone confirm that Forefox 28 beta landed in trusty updates or i have some extra repo ?
<valorie> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24503 kB, installed size 59482 kB
<soee> ok nice, finally :)
<apachelogger> ronnoc_: I think you are googleplussing the wrong way if you search for a type of thing, rather than the thing
<apachelogger> manchicken: having not read the entire backlog, I'd say you should set your CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr (or you could just always install through package, also a possibility I guess)
<apachelogger> valorie: thanks for beta1 page fixes
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: I don't know anything about any deadline, if you link me a card or something I might
<apachelogger> valorie, ahoneybun: the documentation we might be moving to community.kde is not general purpose packaging, it's very specific high-automation workflow documentation specific to us
<valorie> I've enjoyed my journey through the wiki
<valorie> so much history there
<valorie> not nearly as much crap as i expected
<valorie> not all that much useful stuff either though
<valorie> you've found almost all of it already
<soee> someone please post some info ong+ about beta1 :)
<Mamarok> dear apachelogger: why does Trusty use the gstreamer backend as default? Shouldn't it use the vlc one? at least according to your own recommendations vlc is the preferred backend.
<Mamarok> kde bug 331586, I closed it with comments
<ubottu> KDE bug 331586 in general "Unable to play mp3 files" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331586
<apachelogger> Mamarok: distro decision
<Mamarok> crap
<Mamarok> in other words: we will be flooded with crash reports
<Mamarok> Riddell: ^ that was not a good idea
<valorie> any chance of a gst upgrade in time?
<Mamarok> valorie: that is not the problem, the problem is the current backend
<Mamarok> and AFAIK the implementaiton with gstreamer 1.x is not nearly finished
<Mamarok> Phonon developer recommendation: do not use the current gstreamer backend anymore, use the vlc one
<valorie> ah, wishful thinking on my part
<Mamarok> apachelogger: is there really somebody working on the newer one or did that chap from Fedora already abandon the task?
<apachelogger> he was thinking about pushign a alpha/beta the other day to get some testing on what is there
<Mamarok> would be a good idea
<apachelogger> also the phonon developer recommendation is: use the vlc backend if at all possible
<soee> muon by default is not avaialble in 14.04 ?
<apachelogger> lordievader: did you see bug 1262779 when testing the OEM install?
<ubottu> bug 1262779 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "KDE oem-config requires extra Continue click to prevent crash" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262779
<apachelogger> because I did not on amd64
<ronnoc> apachelogger: maybe, but many people use hashtags on G+ :p
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> it's not like I can make people use hashtags
<ronnoc> for instance, if I want to see what ppl are saying about kubuntu (besides kubuntu itself) I would #kubuntu!
<ronnoc> point taken tho
<lordievader> apachelogger: The oem-installer didn't crash on me.
<apachelogger> might be fixed then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1286090
<ubottu> bug 1286090 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "reboot required" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286090
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> debian bug 631777
<ubottu> Debian bug 631777 in im-config "im-config: please downgrade zenity to Recommends" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/631777
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: ahoy
 * apachelogger wonders why im-config depends zenity|kdialog|dialog and in addition recommends dialog
<apachelogger> much weird
<BluesKaj> Hi apachelogger 
<BluesKaj> beta1 today, or so says the email :)
<apachelogger> having both libreoffice and calligra on the ISO is a really shitty thing -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/loyRLGfI
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> ./debian/patches/plasma_netbook_fix_autostart.diff:+        options.add("noautostart", ki18n("Explicit --desktop enables autostart handling which may be disabled with this option"));
<apachelogger> the debian is adding the strings to the upstream software
<apachelogger> msgid "Debian policy compatibility, not used"
<apachelogger> some are even completely pointless
<apachelogger> much magic
<apachelogger> #: src/akregator_part.cpp:194
<apachelogger> msgid "Kubuntu Wire"
<apachelogger> and apparently we patch the akregator
<apachelogger> also very fancy
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I hope you remember when I note that maybe kf5 branches should be in another project than kubuntu-packaging
<apachelogger> they are now actively screwing with the kubuntu-patched-l10n automation
 * apachelogger calls it a week and heads out for a drink
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: drinks at 3 ? :O
<d_ed> could someone here do me a favour. Can you do an "ls -l ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log"
<d_ed> and tell me if it's insanely huge
<d_ed> anything greater than a few Mb
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> d_ed: 13M here
<shadeslayer> though I have 7 other files gzip'd on disk
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> d_ed: entire folder is 3.6 G
<sgclark> hello, can someone please review and push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-framework Riddell is out until Monday
<shadeslayer> sgclark: push to where?
<manchicken1> apachelogger: I think that some of the issues I'm having are the dbus adaptor from my development version conflicting with the live one.
<manchicken1> That may even be the source of some of the weird behavior I'm seeing.
 * shadeslayer is so angry at kconf_update right now
<manchicken1> I'm thinking I need to move this into a chroot before continuing.
<manchicken1> Which sucks.
<shadeslayer> the stupid thing is reading the wrong group from the kickoffrc of kubuntu-settings-desktop
<sgclark> shadeslayer: experimental ppa? not entirely sure, Riddell has been helping me
<shadeslayer> sgclark: is it blocking?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: blocking? it is the final to finish up this round of kf5
<shadeslayer> hm ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: will have a look
<shadeslayer> in another hour
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ty
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger: so the upd script is busted
<shadeslayer> for kickoffrc
<shadeslayer> and I don't know how to fix it
<shadeslayer> according to the documentation it should work
<shadeslayer> code looks wonky though
<shadeslayer> sgclark: patch doesn't apply?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://paste.kde.org/pebbnzgko
<shadeslayer> sgclark: poke poke
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sorry was away
<shadeslayer> so kwallet was renamed to kwalletmanager
<shadeslayer> thoughts on preserving history?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fixed?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: fixed what?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: see http://paste.kde.org/pebbnzgko
<sgclark> shadeslayer why is it downloading kprintutils?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: because someone forgot to update the watch file :)
<sgclark> oh i see
<sgclark> shadeslayer ok fixed
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thx, uploaded
<shadeslayer> [PPA kubuntu-ppa-experimental] [ubuntu/trusty] plasma-framework 4.96.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (Accepted)
<sgclark> ty
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, where would I file a bug on Telepathy KDE?
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: try this: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=telepathy&format=guided
<ahoneybun> Mamarok, thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331632
<ubottu> KDE bug 331632 in auth-handler "When Google Talk has 2 step login you can't login to Telepathy KDE" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> how was the beta?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: went off smoothly
<Riddell> yay
 * ahoneybun is running 14.04 beta 1 on his macbook pretty good so far
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm uploading 4.12.3 btw
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-01
<juancarlospaco> hi
<manchicken> Howdy
<manchicken> I seriously need a packaging training session/
<manchicken> To the YouTubes!
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> valorie, nice message to the kde-docs
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> I'm not sure what to say to the ubuntu translators though
<valorie> I don't know the doc folks, how it works on launchpad, or anything
<valorie> apachelogger wrote about 6 of our apps that should be translated (localized) from LP, but are not
<valorie> and I don't fully understand why
<valorie> "needs review" on LP
<valorie> to me that seems even more important than user docs
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> sorry was reading something so did not see your reply
<soee> hi, how can i empty text file ?
<soee> (from command line)
<yofel> soee: if you want a file without content 'echo -n > file' will do the job
<soee> yofel: just did simple: > foo.txt
<soee> and worked
<yofel> or that ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Good early Morning to all'
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I've managed to get Kubuntu in a school. All the computers in the Informatics Lab. Will run Kubuntu by the end of the day.
<sgclark> shadeslayer: are you here?
<ovidiu-florin> I have a question. For this project, I need to make eighter a script/program that changes some KDE settings and installs and configures some programs, mostly from the repos; eighter make a "new distro" or flavor based on Kubuntu that comes with these settings by default.
<ovidiu-florin> What do you guys think?
<ovidiu-florin> Is there room for a Kubuntu for education?
<ovidiu-florin> since Edubuntu provides Unity or GNOME2, which is very far from windows in the terms of looks
<ovidiu-florin> The default Kubuntu apps are great, all it needs is a script/program to install aditionall programs on first boot.
<Peace--> Riddell: what about http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/01/plasma-desktoppE2341.png 
<Peace--> Riddell: the standard default option doesn't look like fine here everytime 
<Peace--> Riddell: i mean fonts are a little bad ... on yours machine they are good ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah
<sgclark> shadeslayer: the plasma package failed because it is missing the patch
<shadeslayer> moment, I remember removing it locally
<shadeslayer> and then I forgot about it
<shadeslayer> sgclark: uploaded
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ty
 * shadeslayer pushes 4.12.3 branches
<sgclark> shadeslayer: also I was told the new release was today but I have yet to see it, what time do they usually release
<shadeslayer> sgclark: there are tars on depot.kde.org
<sgclark> shadeslayer, ok thanks
<shadeslayer> sgclark: plz don't upload them to public locations
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.3_trusty.html
<shadeslayer> sgclark: okteta needs fixing
<shadeslayer> patch doesn't apply cleanly
<shadeslayer> if you want to work on something :)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I promised Riddell i would work on frameworks today . depot.kde.org webpage not available, and not sure what you mean with public location, is bazaar branch public?
<shadeslayer> depot.kde.org isn't a webpage, it's a server you ssh into
<shadeslayer> sgclark: aren't frameworks done?
<sgclark> shadeslayer, last release yes, new alpha release was suppose to be today
<sgclark> hense why I got up at 4am on a Saturday >.<
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://download.kde.org/unstable/frameworks/
<shadeslayer> nothing here yet
<shadeslayer> checkout the ML
<sgclark> ML?
<sgclark> oh mailing list
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer goes back into hiding
<apachelogger> valorie: I still don't know what user documentation on the wiki the mailing list thread is talking about
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1286561] kcmshell4 filetypes suddenly starts crashing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1286561 (by andschuster)
<ovidiu-florin> how can I modify the default settings for the guest user?
<ovidiu-florin> I want to change the favourite apps, and the name, to put something else instead of guests.
<ovidiu-florin> anyone?
<apachelogger> kmail - resetting column sizes since 1999
<apachelogger> also you'd think it would use kde font size settings
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: how can I run a script when the user logs in, before the KDE session starts?
<ovidiu-florin> I want to copy the KDE settings files with my custom settings.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1286561] kcmshell4 filetypes suddenly starts crashing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1286561 (by andschuster)
<manchicken> I'm trying to build this thing - and install it - in a chroot. Hopefully that helps factor out the polkit/dbus conflicts that I think are causing some of the weird behavior.
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you don't copy settings over, you use cascaded settings features 
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: checkout kubuntu-settings-desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks like someone did a s/save/safe/ in your email
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, indeed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I blame the wine
<apachelogger> I tell you, the wines is the devil
<apachelogger> on the manchicken is gone again
<shadeslayer> why consume it then
<apachelogger> because the devil is the yummy
<apachelogger> yummy yummy I got horns in my tummy
<apachelogger> why that sounded all wrong
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> need to get water, bbl
<Quintasan> ScottK: You do not have an Amazon account perhaps?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yuz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Is t3h musics on Amazon MP3 DRM free?
<Quintasan> or you do not purchase music?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: real men buy vinyl records
<shadeslayer> ^^
<valorie> apachelogger: I found, and I think you found some wiki pages which were labeled CategoryUserDoc
<valorie> once we're done with the Trusty docs, and start on 14.10 stuff, we'll look at those and decide what to do with them
<apachelogger> valorie: ah, I see
<valorie> no biggie if they are lost, but they might be useful
<valorie> I was going to give manchicken the packaging page on the wiki, but it was marked as rubbish, so I didn't
<valorie> is it just outdated?
<valorie> this one: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ReleasePackaging
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-02
<ScottK> Quintasan: I do have an amazon account, why?
<v> howdy ScottK!
<ScottK> howdy v.
<v> I see your names in emails a lot, but I'm never on the chat of relays anymore
<ScottK> And yet, here you are ...
<v> just thought I'd say howdy
<ScottK> Yeah.  Thanks.  Nice to see you again.
<v> likewise
<apachelogger> valorie: 80% of the information is useless
<apachelogger> workflows are all different, the only think useful on the page is where to find the packaging branches, and even for that we have more meaningful ways xD
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hey
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a tahr icon for the new banner
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> tring got this look http://wallpapo.com/wp-content/uploads/Ubuntu-13.04-Blue-Wallpaper-Full-HD.jpg
<valorie> I haven't seen the official artwork
<ahoneybun> but I think from the side would be easier and better
<valorie> oh, yes I have
<ahoneybun> is there
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> that blue looks rather washed out
<valorie> is that our official color?
<valorie> from the side?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<ahoneybun> is there a logo already made?
<valorie> wow, it is hard to google for this stuff, isn't it?
<valorie> canonical has artwork, I'm sure
<valorie> that we can use as a base
<ahoneybun> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-hot/This-Is-Why-Ubuntu-Is-Successful-and-Has-an-Awesome-Community-h2.png
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Plm0R.png something I don;t like about ubuntu
<valorie> what?
<valorie> the -desktop files are just metapackages
<ahoneybun> really?
<valorie> https://openclipart.org/people/Last-Dino/tahr3.svg
<valorie> yes, pretend you are going to install one, and look at what it contains
<valorie> it's a selection of packages
<valorie> I believe it is the stuff we choose for the ISO
<valorie> but don't quote me on that
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> now, if it lists about a 100 packages, then you are sorta screwed
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11475766576_c01f69a803_h.jpg
<ahoneybun> still cannot find official artwork for trusty
<valorie> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-CvosMV8kQQ4/UmP_HLS0DUI/AAAAAAAAFY0/bKhwzY-GxY4/s699/trusty-tahr.jpg
<valorie> me either
<valorie> there is some nice TT fanart though
<ahoneybun> ydea
<ahoneybun> it is almost 3:30am
<valorie> you are worse than me!
<valorie> I turn out the light by then
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I don't normally stay up this late
 * ahoneybun needs ideas for a icon design
<ahoneybun> I might have something
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/JTJPt0H
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/AddHXmE
<valorie> second one is better
<valorie> I do not like the target on forehead look
<Riddell> 23:48 < maxy> Riddell: Ok, the idea started with kf5 as a sync point and scaleted rapidly into having the packaging in the  same repos, as done in other debian ubuntu teams
<Riddell> should we move our kf5 packaging into debian git?
<Riddell> (or convince them to move theirs to launchpad bzr)
<snele> discover seem to be broken again. it shows no apps in categories: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2n/J/2LUt3dMj/snapshot19.png
<Riddell> yeah, known bug snele, dunno what's wrong but apol should be onto it
<yofel> how is our kf5 packaging situation any different from our kde sc one?
<Riddell> it's not, except it's a fresh start
<Riddell> I've always been reluctant to do it because a) canonical wouldn't let me and b) it might be more hassle and cause delays in some way
<Riddell> but a) isn't relevant any more
<Riddell> and b) may well not be true
<Riddell> but I'm still uncertain
<Riddell> other teams do it I belive
<yofel> IIRC (correct me) it was about managing commit rights mostly - as it would be impossible to match archive upload permissions to branch commit rights
<yofel> BUT
<yofel> that's pretty much broken anyway since we moved to universe
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<Riddell> I'm not very interesting in matching archive upload to branch commit rights as I say on the Policy thread, we should have a lowish barrier of entry for new contributors
 * Riddell runs out for the day
<yofel> having -members as an entry point for direct commit rights is sensible I believe. I don't remember what the d-q-k team's requirements for being added to the team on alioth are
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1286767] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to clean up ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1286767 (by Tomi)
<apachelogger> universe universe
<apachelogger> masters of the universe
<apachelogger> snele: was it you who had muon-updater display "your system is out of date, please update cache" on startup? if so, does that still happen with the latest version in trusty?
<apachelogger> yofel: how is that broken?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-dev | core-dev | motu
<yofel> oh, motu is in there? nvm me then
<snele> apachelogger: just tried it. it doesn't show that screen any more :)
<apachelogger> no they aren't because we also have main bits (such as qt :P)
<apachelogger> snele: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331665 you may want to comment here
<yofel> well, then it's broken.
<ubottu> KDE bug 331665 in updater "muon-updater prompts to click missing "Check for updates" button" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> snele: I think this issue is unique to 2.1.x
<apachelogger> yofel: how so?
<yofel> apachelogger: mapping of uploads rights to commit rights (that's all I meant)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kubuntu-packaging-universe vs kubuntu-packaging-main
<apachelogger> it ain't broken it's just kept at a more convenient setup
<yofel> I call that broken (even if just slightly) :P
<apachelogger> it all comes back to the fact that motus didn't want to be killed off by the archive reorg
<apachelogger> yofel: no it's a bloody workaround to satisfy parts of the community being unreasonable
<yofel> true
<snele> apachelogger: yeah that is the bug I was experiencing. Now on 14.04 it starts normally
<apachelogger> because motu was supposed to go away, and then the mimimi started
<apachelogger> snele: right, please comment
<apachelogger> 14.04 has 2.2 alpha1
<apachelogger> so I am not sure we'll want to pursue this issue for 2.1 at all (given it does not actually break anything and 2.1 goes EOL in like 3 months, along with 13.10)
<yofel> was our issue with debian any different? (i.e. something else than whatever we sync from the debian archive at least having passed a DM review, unlike git?)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<yofel> why :(
<apachelogger> I think we should move our packaging to kde :P
<apachelogger> or rather, debian should, then all derivates can actually maintain derived repositories, and everyone can easily get access because kde has a very low barrier for getting a dev upgrade as it were
<apachelogger> all hail the kde
<yofel> what does gentoo gain by having their packaging there?
<apachelogger> yofel: gentoo is derived from debian?
<yofel> the debian-qt-kde team's entry barrier for the alioth membership isn't that hight either I believe
<apachelogger> but here's what everyone gains: all the flipping silly patches are all in the same place
<yofel> apachelogger: I meant having it on the kde side
<yofel> (they were in kdesupport or where was it?)
<apachelogger> and everyone can fork anything becuase everything is at the same place
<apachelogger> and everyone can steal build workarounds from each other
<apachelogger> also everyone feels closer to the kde and perhaps stops breaking the branding
<yofel> well, we could first move to debian and then convince them to move to kde later.
<yofel> Maybe that would start an interesting discussion about why they want to stick to alioth but look weird at us for keeping our own repos while being a derivative
<apachelogger> well, I guess here is the main question: what do we get from moving to debian?
<yofel> a cookie? ^^
<apachelogger> well that's not very useful now is it :P
<yofel> collective maintenance would be one point, but I'm not sure how well that would play out with them always working in different timeframes than us
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ScottK> yofel: There would be less risk of Kubuntu doing to initial packaging work and then Debian reworking it differently.
<ScottK> I think working in common makes sense.
<ScottK> The biggest problem will probably be Qt5 anyway.
<ScottK> Note that trusty is STILL on 5.0.2 while Debian has 5.2.0 in testing/unstable and 5.2.1 in experimental.
<yofel> right, but that's more of a downside for them if they have to re-do all our work?
<ScottK> No, then when we try to merge back it's a pain.
<ScottK> So it sucks for both of us.
<yofel> well, if we merge at all. Without a convergence point, e.g. kde sc is unmergable now.
<yofel> Yeah, I would rather have everyone improve the same set of packages
<ScottK> I think for kf5 it definitely makes sense to try it.
<ScottK> If it doesn't work out, we can always fork and go back to the way it is now.
<yofel> apachelogger: leaving aside your tendency to want to move to kde. In respect to commit permissions, maxy suggested that one could potentially make a debian-qt-kde-dev team just with DM/DD/kubuntu-dev that manages the repositories
<apachelogger> yofel: tbh, I don't think permissions ever were a real issue
<apachelogger> in fact I don't think there ever was any opposition other than people claiming bzr is better than git
<yofel> *blink*
<apachelogger> there's many arguments to be made, they are all not very compelling though
<apachelogger> for example spreadign out our stuff too much
<apachelogger> our infrastructure would basically spread from random-ubuntu-service (iso tracker), to launchpad, to alitoh, to kde
<apachelogger> and since I know Riddell likes low entry barriers, I think wrapping one's head around that ought to be the biggest show stopper ever
<apachelogger> anyway
<yofel> well, I'm on your side in that discussion. In any case, I'm not convinced that low entry barriers justify duplicating so much work
<apachelogger> yofel: I am not opposed to the idea, my only comment is that ultimately everyone should converge on KDE :P
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> other than that I really do not care
<apachelogger> though if you want a general comment: if a change does not make the product better it's a pointless change
<yofel> well, I want to reduce merges. In kde sc we had many packaging regressions every time we merged, and that's gotten to the point where we're essentially not really merging anymore now.
<yofel> If we could get at least kf5 to a point where the packages work both in debian and kubuntu and we all work on the same damn thing it would be less of a pain in the end
<yofel> *If* we can work out some of the workflow diff that we have just because of launchpad that is
<apachelogger> well, you can't elminiate merges
<apachelogger> they are a result of the different release cycles
<yofel> not really - if you work on the same repo and just upload as 'upload from debian git'
<yofel> then you'll have no diff to merge
<apachelogger> the only way to reduce the regressions introduced by merges is conducting regular merges
<apachelogger> yofel: maybe
<apachelogger> what about kubuntu branding patches?
<yofel> could be done with a build-time switch? (maybe)
<yofel> we've got ton of packages with distro-specific stuff in the build system
<apachelogger> "does a build-time switch it make the product better" :P
<yofel> why does ubuntu not maintain it's own copy of gcc?
<apachelogger> it does?
<yofel> that packaging has release names and distro codenames ifdef'd all over the place
<yofel> maybe, but tons of the ubuntu specific changes are part of the debian package
<apachelogger> because if upmerging I think
<apachelogger> though I could not possibly comment on the factuality of it
<apachelogger> s/if/of
<apachelogger> yofel: I think what ought to happen first is do a failure analysis and find out why exactly merges introduce regressions
<apachelogger> then see if repo restructuring/sharing/moving would actually solve those
<yofel> well, people overlook things, like not adding back versioned deps that are needed etc.
<apachelogger> why did we need them and debian didn't?
<yofel> whether *those* could be solved, I'm not sure
<apachelogger> eitherway, I'd much rather have some hard metrics :P
<yofel> the case I think of was part of our kde-sc-dev-latest deprecation
<apachelogger> yofel: so there's a platform delta already that sharing doesn't solve :P
<yofel> that's why we should try kf5 and see where it goes. kde sc would be A LOT of work
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> we should find out why things fail, then see how this can be avoided, and then possibly try with kf5 whether it actually solves the issue
<yofel> apachelogger: it is a platform specific workaround that breaks *nothing* on the debian side
<yofel> they could just ignore it
<apachelogger> so why does the packaging break?
<apachelogger> if the delta is contained within the platform then why do individual packages regress if they ought not have invididual delta?
<yofel> human errors because of so much diff?
<apachelogger> ..micro merges... :P
<yofel> yeah right, do a micro merge for kde-workspace
<apachelogger> that's effectively what a shared repo with different release artifacts is
<yofel> well, then we might as well have one repo that applies platform specific changes when needed. At least to the point where we really only have the changes that cannot be kept in debian as our diff
<apachelogger> right, but that is different from a shared repo
<yofel> define shared repo please?
<apachelogger> which is the reason I am saying that first you must analysis why things fail, devise requirements for how to make them not/less fail and then implement a solution
<apachelogger> yofel: one single repository shared across all the world
<apachelogger> versus two repositories where one is a fork of the other
<yofel> well, we might not be getting one shared over all across the world, but we could share a lot at least in debian
<yofel> and latter is what really should be kept to a minimum
<apachelogger> yofel: across our world of kde with debian
<apachelogger> the point is you need to know exactly what the problems are we try to solve and whether they can be solved etc.
<apachelogger> because say we have per-package delta that simply cannot be conveniently isolated, which would then require two repos or at least a different branch
<apachelogger> to facilitate micro merging you'd then need some additional automation along the lines of "daily merge $master into $kubuntumaster"
<yofel> why daily? one could merge whenever we start a new version (or so)
<apachelogger> ranodm example
<yofel> and git merge is a hell of a lot better than what we're doing right now
<apachelogger> you are thinking implementation, I am thinking problem solving :P
<yofel> well, I know some of the problem with kde that I'll discuss with debian. Still wanted to see how much you disagree on the doability
<yofel> *kde sc
<apachelogger> I do not disagree on the doability at all
<apachelogger> I'd just like to be this correctly planned out because if you adjust automation for setup scenario 1 and then it turns out that will not work and we'll need to use setup scenario 2, then we end up ajdusting all the automation again
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> for no reason, other than not having understood the problems we try to solve and the requirements we canot change
<yofel> sure, that'd be an utter waste of time
<jose> hey guys, just as a side-note, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Membership should be updated?
<jose> the benefits of ubuntu membership are a lot more now
<Riddell> jose: apachelogger is going over much of the wiki stuff
<Riddell> jose: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Policies#A.2BAH4-kubuntu-members
<jose> oh, got it :)
<soee> there is some updates that breaks oxygen style ?
<soee> if i open system settings and check App style i have CDE enabled and oxygen is missing 
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1286908
<ahoneybun> we have some systemd things coming in already?
<ahoneybun> Riddell, I have a design for a banner for 14.04
<yofel> ahoneybun: as in? (systemd). We've had logind for a while now, but I don't think we'll have proper systemd until the next release
<ahoneybun> yofel, Setting up libsystemd-daemon0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu13) ...
<ahoneybun> Setting up systemd-services (204-5ubuntu13) ...
<ahoneybun> Setting up libpam-systemd:amd64 (204-5ubuntu13) ...
<ahoneybun> Setting up libsystemd-login0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu13) ...
<yofel> ah, we've had that for a while now
<yofel> it's for logind
<ahoneybun> yofel, http://imgur.com/AddHXmE what do you think?
<yofel> the horns look... choppy, kinda. Otherwise kinda nice
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the ears a bit too
<ahoneybun> yofel, http://imgur.com/kciydN0 I only have half the head on purpose
<ahoneybun> Riddell, http://imgur.com/kciydN0
<basso> is there something wrong with samba?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-23
<Mirv> ScottK: looks ok, I'll wait for sitter's patches and then start landing.
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Mirv: sorry, I totally forgot to commit the patches on friday ->  https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src-netrunner15/+merge/250586
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Riddell: ping me when you have a moment
<Mirv> sitter: thanks!
<Mirv> sitter: conflicting, though, like it shows on that page, since scott pushed some directly :) not hard to fix though
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: how do you like simplified website design like they have here: https://www.apple.com/pl/osx/ where we have several sections with big image and a bit of text ?
<sitter> Riddell: libksysguard master just bumped the soversion a second time in the 5.3 cycle, you might want to have a chat with the dev to only bump once per cycle regardless of how many BIC there are?
<Riddell> mm ok
<Riddell> soee: I like it a lot, it's quite a fashionable style currently and it's how the test.kubuntu.co.uk website is
<Riddell> hi sebas, get home ok?
<sitter> Riddell: oh and don't make him revert the bump now, I am already changing all the versions in the packaging
 * sitter actually wonders why we can't simply have a substvar for soversion >.<
<sebas> Riddell: safe and sound :)
<Riddell> Gregor Mi, I don't know the guy
<soee> Riddell: cool because i want to do the promo site with the same style, simple, a lot of images to show system and its apps etc. 
<soee> so my previous concept changed a bit :-)
<sitter> Mirv: thanks <3
<Mirv> I think I can mark that qtbase landing "desktop only" since it's only xcb+qwidget... and not go through the complete testing
<soee> kded5 gone mad again :<
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> soee: ping
<soee> lordievader: pong
<lordievader> soee: You use activities in Vivid, right?
<soee> lordievader: nope, they are broken atm.
<lordievader> Hmm, here they work. But super + tab to switch is broken.
<soee> lordievader: my bug report @ activities https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343630
<ubottu> KDE bug 343630 in Activity Switcher "Black screen after activity switch" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<soee> lordievader: whats wrong with the shortcut ? i think thers no such shortcut atm. like was in KDE4
<soee> lordievader: you can only create shortcuts to each activity, but you cant switch prev/next atm.
<lordievader> There is here, but it does nothing.
<soee> lordievader: i hope my problem will be fixed when Scarlett finish work on 5.2.1 :)
<lordievader> :D
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark
<soee> hiho
<soee> sgclark: any chance to have 5.2.1 today ? :)
<sgclark> soee: sure hope so.. had to put them in ninjas due to rejects. was up late last night doing so, just need some coffee...
<soee> sgclark: cool, ping me if ready for tests
<sgclark> will do
<sgclark> good news is all compiled, looks like a few new symbols is all I need to do
<Riddell> thanks sgclark :)
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<Riddell> sgclark: and muon translations
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<sgclark> yeah just saw that
<ovidiu-florin> I'm restarting the apache server on the docs server in 10 minutes. Please let me know if I need to postpone
<Riddell> mgraesslin: should we also package a snapshot of libprison for klipper barcodes in plasma 5.2?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what exciting things are you working on?
<ovidiu-florin> Can't tell you
<ovidiu-florin> it's a state secret :P
<Riddell> gosh
<mgraesslin> Riddell: from Klipper point of view: yes, please. From prison point of view: please ask Sune as well
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you for the domains
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: speaking of state secrets my brother is playing the dark tourist and going to see the surpringly modest grave of Nicolae Ceausescu http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/10940997_10155251992710187_7116699301856337803_n.jpg
<Riddell> sgclark, sitter, anyone: anyone remember why we don't build-dep plasma-desktop against qalculate?
<ovidiu-florin> I sense a hint of sarcasm when you say modest
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the grave looks pretty modest, certainly in comparison to that nutty palace in the capital
<ovidiu-florin> nutty?
<sitter> Riddell: because we have no qt5 qalculate
<sgclark> Riddell: I have no clue on that
<Riddell> I'm being polite
<ovidiu-florin> nutty? http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/happytreefriends/images/4/4e/Nutty.jpg/revision/20101023225706
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah, a bit crazy
<ovidiu-florin> restarting Apache
 * Riddell holds breath
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you know you don't have to restart it if you change the config, you can just reload it?
<Riddell> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Riddell> should work
<ovidiu-florin> KABOOOM: http://kubdrup.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu site clone
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I know
<Riddell> gosh
<ovidiu-florin> but In case something went wrong, I've thought it's would be better to let you know
<ovidiu-florin> with errors on the new page
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: who's the decapitated dude from the T-shirts picture?
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubdrup.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kubuntu-shirts
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: stock photo stolen from suppliers at https://www.hellotux.com/
<ovidiu-florin> oh, any other news about the T-shirts I made?
<ovidiu-florin> Good, bad, ungly?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: good but I think the comments were too white
<ovidiu-florin> we can change the color
<Riddell> some people said they wouldn't wear or buy a white t-shirt except for use under something else
<ovidiu-florin> I just want to know if we will collaborate with these guys in the future
<Riddell> we being me, I'm happy to if I end up organising t-shirts next fosdem
<Riddell> you'd need to ask seaLne if you wanted to suggest the same for akademy
<Riddell> but aye, all worked great as far as I'm concerned thanks very much for sorting
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask the guys to make ma an offer of KDE goodies of all sorts
<ovidiu-florin> and see where we get
<sgclark> Riddell: PackageKitQt5 ? don't see it
<Riddell> sgclark: ignore for now, I think it's only needed for kicker (the alternative menu) doing automatic app install
<Riddell> and packagekit is a nightmare to package (ironic you might say)
<sgclark> lol k
<Riddell> and I was told it would use muon by now anyway or something
<sgclark> hmm odd, oxygen_kwin_deco translations are in the install file but showing as list-missing..
<Riddell> hi manchicken, did you get a chance to look into muon?
<manchicken> Not yet. I've forgotten what we're looking into... qt5 port?
<manchicken> I've spent a lot of time traveling and then on the road lately with my dad.
<Riddell> manchicken: I think I saw a film about that once, were you traveling in a lawn mower?
<Riddell> manchicken: the main issue is working out what needs to be done to get the release upgrade notifications working
<manchicken> Hah!
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> Is there a test plan for that already which is failing?
<Riddell> manchicken: nope, it would need making one
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell manchicken are you planning to code something in muon Discover?
<Riddell> manchicken: it needs installing vivid then convincing it that vivid+1 is released to see if there's notification
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hopefully not, I believe the notification is in but not in the 5.2 branch
<manchicken> ovidiu-florin: muon-notifier is what I thought we were playing with.
<ovidiu-florin> I want to change something in Discover
<ovidiu-florin> fix the tasking system
<Riddell> manchicken: both notifier and discover I think have the notifications
<ovidiu-florin> add some scrolls, a better progress bar
<ovidiu-florin> a cancel button
<manchicken> Okay, I don't think we'll be playing in the same space.
<ovidiu-florin> oh, ok
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it I need a FFe to add libprison to klipper plasma5 (it hasn't been used in plasma5 before but it had in plasma4)
<ScottK> Riddell: yes, but consider this your IRC FFe approval and go forth.
<sgclark> Riddell: all done except I am quite perplexed on the oxygen translation files... it is listed in the .install file...
<Riddell> ScottK: pleasingly beurocratic free :)
<Riddell> sgclark: ok I'll look in a minute
<Riddell> sitter: all new frameworks for ci loving http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/prison.git/
<sitter> Riddell: make a kubunt_unstable branch please
<sitter> *kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> sitter: voila
 * sitter runs script
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<sitter> Riddell: what's the upstream branch for that?
<sitter> master?
<Riddell> sitter: frameworks
<sitter> meh
<Riddell> sitter: and you're wrong about qalculate, it's a c++ library no qt around, it just needs a build-dep on glib-2.0 for plasma-workspace to find it
<sitter> oh
<sitter> fancy name then xD
<Riddell> sitter: release upgrade seems to work with your qt5 version but I keep running out of disk space so can't really confirm :)
<sitter> make it bigger? ;)
<ScottK> I saw the headline "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 404" and my first thought was the newsletter was missing.
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-workspace uploaded with prison and libqalculate added
<Riddell> sgclark: oxygen is fine, we don't build oxygen_kwin_deco now but the translations are still included and installed
<Riddell> there's no easy way to add that to not-installed because the wildcard doesn't work there
<Riddell> sgclark: kwin symbols still need some sorting?  otherwise fine to upload
<sgclark> Riddell: kwin is fine now
<sgclark> Riddell: me upload or you?
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/ quick feedback please
<ovidiu-florin> ignore the menu on the top
<Quintasan> Too plain I guess.
<Quintasan> And too big
<shadeslayer> who wants to backport KF5 to utopic!
<ovidiu-florin> I mean ignore how many there are
<shadeslayer> I'll buy them beer at Akademy :p
<Quintasan> Jesus christ, I don't even know how our kf5 packaging works
<Quintasan> I feel so useless
<shadeslayer> magic and unicorns
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Akademy is in July?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't worry, rails will fix that :D
<shadeslayer> I think so
<Quintasan> >rails
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> How is that even relevant
<Quintasan> I can hopefully attend.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> We use CI for KF5 right?
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=month
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes and no
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead
<Quintasan> err
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we're building master branches of all KF5 and Plasma
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm not going to like the detailed answer to that, right?
<shadeslayer> but releases still happen to be built from tars
<Quintasan> Oh, so that's not really different
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> translations and shite
<Quintasan> With the exception of PN being dead
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: another all new website? are you wanting to supplant bukai's one at http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ ?
<shadeslayer> Me and Mr. Sitter need to write tooling so that CI adds translations
<shadeslayer> might actually be easier for my CI since I already use tars to build stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh did I tell you, we have PN for Debian now
<shadeslayer> sorta
<Quintasan> You didn't but I've seen that
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> :3
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=month
<shadeslayer> oh I already pasted that
<shadeslayer> boogs ^^
<shadeslayer> in case anyone cares
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: so are we sticking with that theme?
 * Quintasan is going to throw his own into the fray
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: anyway, at some point in the future, we're going to hit buttons on the CI and it'll upload a release to launchpad or whatever
<Quintasan> So no more tarballs?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no, it'll fetch tars from download.kde.org and upload them to launchpad
<shadeslayer> but for now it's all done by hand
<shadeslayer> down to 4 failing jobs \o/ : http://dci.pangea.pub/job/frameworks/view/Failing/
<shadeslayer> I'm awesome
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I remember us havin a discution about that theme at FOSDEM
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: someone needs to take the lead in finishing off whatever needs done, it seems a shame for bukai to have done lots of work and it not be used but mostly it needs someone to work out what to do and do it 
<sgclark> shadeslayer: did you find someone for kf5 backport?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no
<_Groo_> hi guys
<shadeslayer> that beer is waiting for someone to drink it
<sgclark> shadeslayer: i'll do ti
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thanks!
<_Groo_> what happened to ksysguardd in ci?
<sgclark> n, look forward to the beer :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: basically, we got a SRU exception for KF5, so that we can backport it to the release
<_Groo_> its broken aparently
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> *the last stable release
<shadeslayer> sgclark: so kind of sad that we have 5.7 in 15.04 but 5.3 in 14.10 : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/karchive
<sgclark> eek
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ where do we land SRU's ?
<shadeslayer> staging, updates and then SRU seems like the right flow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I agree
<shadeslayer> sgclark: right so, upload first backport here : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<shadeslayer> then move to Kubuntu updates https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<shadeslayer> and then if people don't complain in 2-3 days, just upload for SRU
<shadeslayer> I'm not even sure if we have a  upgrade path from 5.3 to 5.7
<shadeslayer> I sure hope so
<Riddell> worth testing
<Riddell> incase of overlapping files
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ^^
<Riddell> s/worth/needs/ :)
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer okies
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so are you wanting to finish off the new kubuntu website for 15.04 and are you wanting to use bukai's work or ignore it?
<ovidiu-florin> one moment
<ovidiu-florin> so
<ovidiu-florin> I want the site up and running by 15.04
<Riddell> great :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll organize a Kubuntu sprint on wednesday with a friend (or a few)
<ovidiu-florin> and take a look into bukai's theme
<Riddell> ooh?
<ovidiu-florin> review it
<ovidiu-florin> and see what needs to be done
<ovidiu-florin> and hopefully convice a friend to maintain it
<Riddell> sounds like a plan
<ovidiu-florin> I'll blog post about it (if it happens)
<ovidiu-florin> and if I can't find a maintainer for that theme, I wouldn't risc using it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll also make a web conference on Jitsi, please attent if you can, durring that sprint
<ovidiu-florin> anyone can join in
<ovidiu-florin> we'll talk mostly in romaninan, but will translate or switch to english if someone joins
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sounds impressive
<Riddell> what time/day?
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm off
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> at around 19 Romania time, when I get home from work
<seaLne> Riddell: ovidiu-florin i plan to get akademy stuff from http://www.freewear.org/ this year
<seaLne> i normally use them when in spain
<seaLne> always been happy with them
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/c/ul4P3WfT/9-server-stuff
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Server stuff ++ OB, JAR]
<ovidiu-florin> seaLne: ask them to update the Konqi picture
<ovidiu-florin> seaLne: nice products
<ovidiu-florin> are they located in spain?
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> think it is almost entirely the one guy that runs it
<seaLne> the stuff on their website is a bit old and generic though
<seaLne> design wise i mean
<sgclark> Riddell: I sent you some .dsc that need to be signed, I do not yet have the rights to upload. have to run out for a feww, bbl
<ovidiu-florin> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/azE8V9b_700b.jpg
<ScottK> sgclark: What don't you have the rights to upload?  Let's fix that.
<Riddell> sgclark: nothing in my e-mail
<ScottK> Riddell: If you add any packages sgclark can't upload and then give me a ping, with my DMB hat on I can run the packageset update script and that should be enough to get her permissions.
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi riddell are you there?
<_Groo_> Riddell: could you rebuild ksysguard in ci with the new 7 libs? ksysguard is still using 6 version and its broken right now
<Riddell> _Groo_: I asked it to build now http://kci.pangea.pub/view/vivid_unstable/job/vivid_unstable_ksysguard/
<Riddell> hopefully that'll do the right thing
<_Groo_> Riddell: tks :)
<_Groo_> theres also a problem with kwin
<_Groo_> lets see if its ksysguard related
 * Riddell out
 * soee in
<_Groo_> could someone take a look at the newly build ksysguard at ci
<_Groo_> its still pointing to the wrong libs
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8UcdlC6o
<_Groo_> it should be libksgrd7, libksignalplotter7 and so on
<_Groo_> still conflicts with the new libs
<ScottK> Riddell: I got a mail from sgclark on the missing permissions.  I'll fix it.
<sgclark> ScottK: thank you
<ScottK> Still working on it.
<sgclark> np
<ScottK> plasma-workspace-wallpapers fixed.
<ScottK> Something went awry with oxygen-qt4.
<sgclark> ok
<debfx> I wish the language kcm would set LC_MESSAGES. Different language and regional setting is somewhat broken right now.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you remember at which UDS Harald decided to dress up Plasma as Unity and post it to identi.ca saying we switched to Unity?
<ScottK> I don't.
<ScottK> It was probably the first one where Canonical introduced Unity since it's easy to do.
<Quintasan> Gotta ask the man himself probably.
<ScottK> sgclark: oxygen-qt4 should be fixed now too.
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks :)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kf5 frameworks backport uploaded to next-staging. I will keep an eye on the builds
<shadeslayer> cheers
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-24
<sgclark> shadeslayer: welp had to put in ninjas due to rejects on 85% of them. evidently sitter uploaded 5.7.0 utopic with different contents and Riddell deleted it.
<manchicken> Which branch was vivid on for the muon-notifier?
<soee> good morning
<Mirv> ScottK: sitter: so I needed to rekick khtml autopkgtest, after which qtbase now finally migrated to release pocket
<Mirv> there were some problems in the autopkgtest infrastructure
<sitter> \o/
<tsdgeos> sitter: ping?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Riddell: sitter: do you guys think we can get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/106409/ in our packages? otherwise quassel crashes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Riddell: sitter: do you guys think we can get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/106400/ in our packages? otherwise konvesation disconnects because it thinks you're not connected (if using ethernet cable)
<sitter> :O
<sitter> my konversation isn't disconnecting
<tsdgeos> sitter: you're not on ethernet?
<sitter> I am on ethernet
<tsdgeos> sitter: then you don't have wifi and ethernet?
<sitter> ah, I see
<tsdgeos> the QNetworkConnectionManager still is not good
<tsdgeos> but basically the issue is: lots of stuff happens on start of the class that was missed because there's nothing connected to it
<tsdgeos> then the wifi backend found a network i was not connected disappeared and told the manager
<tsdgeos> then the manager said "wait there's no network at all, let's tell the app i'm disconnected"
<tsdgeos> if you don't have wifi, the manager will be happily empty and never report it's disconnected
<Mirv> tsdgeos: mm, I have joins/parts hidden and I guess you just joined? I was just explaining how my yesterday's landing now landed after kicking autopkgtests... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.4.0+dfsg-4ubuntu3
<Mirv> that konversation patch of course would need a new landing
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i just joined yes
<Mirv> and being in networkmanager backend that will need actual testing, I marked yesterday's as "desktop only" so it was a quick one
<Mirv> tsdgeos: just LP bug please, it's nicer that way. do you think it has impact on phones?
<Mirv> I think it clearly could have, ie 3G + wifi
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's code we are using in the phones but i don't think it has impact
<tsdgeos> but obviously testing helps
<Mirv> obviously
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll LP them
 * sitter preps MR
<Mirv> 5.4.1 will be sooo outdated when it actually comes out
<tsdgeos> yeah :/ sad those bugfixes actually didn't make it to 5.4.1
<sitter> Riddell: is jenkins lying or does your prison not actually build? :P
<tsdgeos> So i just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1424957 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1424960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424957 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix crash in quassel when hovering links" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424960 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix konversation disconnected every now and then" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src-fixkonvi/+merge/250721
<sitter> tsdgeos: the quassel fix should have landed earlier today
<tsdgeos> should it?
<tsdgeos> oh right
<tsdgeos> i can't read
<tsdgeos> it's there on the changelog
<tsdgeos> i read it three times this mornning and didn't see it
<tsdgeos> i guess i need more orange juice :D
 * sitter finds orange juice suspicous
<sitter> Riddell: you also forgot wrapandsort... fixes in unstable branch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: :D
<Mirv> thanks tsdgeos + sitter
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kfunk> yay for Plasma 5.2.1
<soee> true
<soee> do you also have that baloo_file uses 25% cpu all the time ?
<soee> and all the time KDEInit can't run '/usr/bin/ksysguard'
<soee> Riddell: would be good idea to post some info on G=/twitter about 5.2.1 for Vivid
<soee> *G+
<Riddell> I don't know the status of it
<Riddell> sgclark uploaded much of it I think
<Riddell> has it compiled?
<soee> Riddell: oh so not all packages landed already in Vivid ?
<Riddell> she got blocked on a few by upload permissions and it looks like some need retries to finish them off compiling looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<soee> ok, i thought all are released already
<Riddell> upstream hasn't released it yet (and I should know cos it's next on my todo list to do so)
<Riddell> oh it's blocked on my prison changes
<Riddell> so my fault all over :)
<soee> prison ?
<Riddell> library so klipper can make barcodes out of stuff
<soee> nice name :)
<Riddell> ooh beta 1
<Riddell> !testers | beta 1 candidates
<ubottu> beta 1 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<yofel> time flies @_@
<Riddell> any with beta freeze in place I guess plasma 5.2.1 won't be getting out of -proposed soon
<ScottK> Riddell: The packageset permission issues are all fixed now.
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely thanks
<Riddell> sitter: hmm seems I did push the wrong version of the prison packaging to git, thanks for fixing
<soee> Riddell: but we have already come 5.2.1 packages in archive right ?
<soee> so why beta freeze migth block it ?
<soee> *some
<Riddell> some are in vivid and some are still in vivid-proposed
<Riddell> beta freeze will block moving from -proposed to vivid
<soee> Riddell: roger, so when they might be published ?
<Riddell> they'll be published in -proposed when they compile (plasma-workspace is compiling away now the rest will start when it's done)
<Riddell> they'll move to vivid after beta is out
<tsdgeos> Qt 5.4.1 is out 
<tsdgeos> rebuild all the things :D
<Riddell> was about to say the same thing
<sitter> hooray \o/
<Riddell> new abi is it?
<tsdgeos> ah don't think so
<tsdgeos> just mean all the qt packages
<soee> Riddell: so isos with beta have to be released, than those packages can be moved to vivid ?
<Riddell> soee: yes
<soee> Riddell: i can test isos later at home after work
<Riddell> soee: lovely, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<mitya57> Qt 5.4.1 \o/
 * mitya57 starts packaging it for Debian
<Riddell> mitya57++
<BluesKaj> system monitor freezes the desktop including the VD pager, at least alt-tab gives access to the close button on system monitor and restores the pager etc
<mitya57> Mirv: what is the PPA/branch you used for 5.4.1 snapshot builds?
<mitya57> Mirv: ignore, found it, landing-012
<Mirv> mitya57: yeah but I didn't really progress it with so far. but at least I've some symbol updates ready for the final 5.4.1 tarball.
<Mirv> so instead of forcing the version I thought now to simply start "normal" 5.4.1 test builds
<Mirv> oh, right, it's out, I'll start in a bit :)
<Mirv> and install files were updated too
<BluesKaj> looking for a site to download themes from that doesn't want your life history and your grandmother's maden name etc...what gives with kde-look ?
<mitya57> Mirv: btw in that PPA, adding QtNetwork/private/qssl_p.h to qtbase5-dev.install-common is wrong, as it is private header
<Mirv> mitya57: yeah, I already noticed, I'm committing soon a WIP commit
<Mirv> mitya57: or here it is currently http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10388936/
<Mirv> oh, no, that's partial, a second
<Mirv> mitya57: this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10388944/
<mitya57> Mirv: with the new simplified qtbase5-private-dev.install from Debian you don't need to edit it :P
<mitya57> And I've already committed the parts I need to Git, based on your previous changes & build logs.
<Riddell> sitter: do we have any images with Plasma 5.2.1 on them?
<sitter> Riddell: friday's ISO?
<sitter> why you ask?
<Riddell> sitter: for plasma 5.2,1 release announcement
<Riddell> sitter: so friday's iso is 5.2 not unstable plasma?
<Mirv> mitya57: oh, ok, I need to sync up a bit then, maybe after the first Debian upload
<mitya57> Mirv: I hope I'll be able to do "the first Debian upload" today, in worst case tomorrow
<Mirv> mitya57: great! and congrats for getting qtdeclarative out of NEW!
<sitter> Riddell: oh true, that's unstable, we don't have one with 5.2 xD
<mitya57> Riddell: Thanks should go to ScottK, not me :)
<mitya57> Oh, sorry, this was for Mirv, not for Riddell
<sitter> Riddell: also due to vivid transition and bluez5 not being available it's not trivial to roll one unfortunately. I can poke things if you feel it's useful though
<Riddell> sitter: no I'll just point to kubuntu daily
<Riddell> I wonder if fedora have anything
<sitter> Riddell: dvratil might have a copr repo
<Mirv> mitya57: ok :)
<Mirv> thanks to ScottK then for getting qtdeclarative out of NEW
<sgclark> morning
<soee> gigo sgclark
<soee> wrr, hiho
<ngaio> hi everyone, is the the correct place to ask about a possible bug in Kubuntu 15.04? 
<soee> ngaio: i think #kubuntu is for support
<ngaio> soee, for alpha versions of Kubuntu too?
<soee> ngaio: hmm probably no :)
<soee> so ask here i think
<ngaio> soee, okay!
<ngaio> the first problem I've noticed is that when I plug in a PTP class camera, nothing happens. Gudev is reporting the addition, gvfs-mount -l shows the camera, but nothing appears on the KDE desktop
<Riddell> depends if you want developers to make snarky remarks telling you to fix it :)
<Riddell> (but hopefully we wouldn't do that, being friendly and all)
<Quintasan> Generally PTP was pretty much broken if you didn't use Digikam
<Quintasan> I'm not sure how it is now
<ngaio> I see
<ngaio> the second problem is that an MTP device (my smartphone) is showing up in Dolphin, but it does not report to GVFS/GIO that it's mounted. Should it? 
<sitter> it doesn't mount it
<Quintasan> Not sure, I'm using mtp with the kio-mtp and it works without any problems. Do MTP mount anyways?
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure MTP is there to avoid mounting since some application could be moved to SD card and mounting it made them inaccessible
<sitter> Riddell: PTP probably should be raised to plasma ... I am not certain that the kamera IO slave actually will display as an option in the device notifier when one plugs in a camera (what with the slave being kio4 still)
<sitter> Quintasan: you can mount anything really
<ngaio> sitter, I want to do the equivalent of (1) monitoring when an MTP device has been virtually "mounted" by KDE and then (2) "unmount" it so libgphoto2 can access it
<sitter> KIO slaves just don't do it, what with being inferior to the KIO concept
<sitter> ngaio: there is no KDE software that mounts mtp devices I think
<ngaio> sitter, but there is a KDE process blocking libgphoto2 from accessing the MTP device
<sitter> close dolphin?
<sitter> I dunno, that's a support question really :P
<ngaio> sitter, okay! so it's expected behavior then
<ngaio> so to sum up: nothing should happen when a PTP device is inserted, and when an MTP device is inserted, KDE can work with it but it's never mounted
<sitter> I have no clue if it is expected, it certainly doesn't sound optimal
<ngaio> sitter, thanks, I'll see if I can join an appropriate KDE mailing list and ask what is expected
<sitter> plasma-devel or kdegraphics lists might be best
<ngaio> thanks
<ngaio> finally, only under KDE does this call fail from python: os.getlogin()
<ngaio> it should return the user name
<ngaio> instead I'm getting OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<sitter> works here
<sitter> python -c 'import os; print os.getlogin()'                                                                                                    
<sitter> me
<ngaio> Interesting.  It definitely doesn't work here!
<ngaio> but it works when I login into the Unity session
<ngaio> sitter, should I file a bug report?
<sitter> ubuntu-bug python I suppose
<Riddell> morning manchicken_ 
<manchicken_> Howdy
<manchicken_> It spent last night getting muon to build.
<manchicken_> I have too many things to do.
 * Riddell gives manchicken_ a head massage
<BluesKaj> managed to install marble colour theme on Vivid. Copied the script from the download page to a textfile and named it marble.colors and imported into systems settings>colour. The downloader couldn't down load the .color file for some reason, but opened a page with a script instead. 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oor web server seems to be down, do you know anything about it?
<Riddell> "present a yet unspecified known hardware problem with your product exists." says the web interface
<Riddell> oh well
<BluesKaj> can somone tell what is so active in this room that it causes my cpu to jump to 100% usage on one core and not move or share the load with the other core ?
<sitter> #konversation can
<BluesKaj> sitter , it's only in this room , the others I have loaded don't suffer from that kind of usage on the cpu, it's only about 10%
<BluesKaj> weird
<ngaio> hi again, I mentioned earlier that in a KDE session that this raises an exception: python -c 'import os; print os.getlogin()'
<ngaio> it turns out people have run up against this since at least 2002 - 13 years ago!
<ngaio> https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-bugs-list/2002-July/012691.html
<ngaio> There a developer writes "This is not a Python bug.  Python is just calling the platform getlogin().  On my Linux box, a C program that calls getlogin() reports exactly the same error."
<ngaio> I have no idea why it works under a Unity session and not KDE
<_Groo_> ngaio: do you have any errors in dmesg? might be a permissions or group problem
<ngaio> _Groo_, no message in dmesg
<mparillo> I have been testing 32-bit Vivid Beta RC1 (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89657/testcases) and I noticed something. If I boot (Virtual Machine or Netbook), and I get the sign-in panel (used to be LightDM) and just click the power button, it counts down, and keeps counting down to negative numbers. Can anybody try that?
<sgclark> mparillo: I have seen that before, don't recall what caused it.
<mparillo> TY sgclark: I am happy to raise a bug, but do you know if the sign-in panel is still LightDM?
<sgclark> Riddell: kdevelop has been in ninjas a few days and folks want it, at what point can we upload it, if ever.
<sgclark> mparillo: no, sddm
<sgclark> shadeslayer: can you remind me where I need to copy kf5 backport.
<mparillo> And sddm bugs are on B.K.O., not Launchpad, correct?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> kdevelop 4.7.1 in ninjas needs !testers
<sgclark> that never works for me lol
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344538
<ubottu> KDE bug 344538 in general "Boot to sddm; immediately select power off; countdown goes negative and never powers off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu  is available for your comments / fixing. I will update the bug list at least one more time.
<BluesKaj> where is thew beta 1 image ? the bootable image on the above url is still alpha1 and 2
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I got my 32-bit one from: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89657/testcases
<mparillo> 64-bit: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89656/testcases
<mparillo> The links from the wiki will not be live until the Beta is announced.
<lordievader> iso.qa allways has the newest images ;)
<lordievader> But getting the daily would work too.
<BluesKaj> thanks mparillo
<BluesKaj> maybe the beta 1 will fix some annoyances I have with the present install
<Quintasan> uhh
<Quintasan> what the..
<BluesKaj> or create new ones, but that's what testing is about :p
<Quintasan> Anyone still on trusty?
<mparillo> Quintasan: I think I have my 14.04.2 still up.
<mparillo> 32-bit VMware image.
<Quintasan> mparillo: Can you see what happens if you don't have package 'rar' installed and try to compress something to a RAR file?
<mparillo> Sure thing. Logging off Vivid.
<mparillo> I will ping you when on Trusty.
<mparillo> Quintasan: I am at a brand-new 14.04.2 VM.
<Quintasan> So yeah, make sure the rar package is not installed and try compressing something with Ark to RAR
<mparillo> apt-cache policy rar?
<Quintasan> Not really, sudo apt-get purge rar
<Quintasan> Just make sure it's not installed
<mparillo> They both agree. policy returns   Installed: (none) and purge returns Package 'rar' is not installed, so not removed
<mparillo> Now I have used Ark to uncompress something because dolphin calls Ark. 
<Quintasan> Try to compress something into a RAR archive
<mparillo> When I type ark filename into the konsole, I get    Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. and an ark GUI appeared, but it seemed to want to uncompress, not compress.
<Quintasan> mparillo: No no, just use dolphin, Right click on something and use the context menus
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> Generally I want to see what will Ark do with the rar binary is not available and the user wants to compress something using RAR
<mparillo> OK, so I picked a small text file, right clicked, selected compress, picked the RAR option, and got a box titled Error - Ark with the message failed to locate program rar on disk.
<Quintasan> Good
<Quintasan> mparillo: Now make sure the package zip is uninstalled and try compressing something into a ZIP archivet this time
<soee> ok im zsyncing iso, will test amd64
<mparillo> zip was   Installed: 3.0-8. Purging now.
<mparillo> It said: Removing kubuntu-desktop (1.308.1.2) ...
<BluesKaj> yeah, gonna install beta 1 64bit image on this old amd pc, then later I may install it on the laptop. We'll see how it goes.
<mparillo> And Removing zip (3.0-8) ... Now from dolphin, it looks the same. Right click, Compress, Pick the As ZIP Archive, and it pops up a box titled Error - Ark with the message failed to locate program zip on disk.
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Strange
<Quintasan> mparillo: Actually the behaviour is correct but it creates a tar.gz archive here instead of regular zip
<Quintasan> mparillo: Thanks for testing that.
<soee> someone knows if teh window lag bug has been fixed in QT 5.4.1 ?
<mparillo> Quintasan: My pleasure. I wonder if it is that I have such a vanilla 14.04.2
<mparillo> vanilla means (at least in the USA) plain, ordinary, not customized. Out-of-the-box.
<mparillo> vanilla ice cream is generally regarded as the most boring flavor.
<Quintasan> mparillo: I do realise that :P
<Quintasan> Generally I tried reproducing that on my machines and was able to
<Quintasan> Your clean install actually makes me sure that something's wrong on my end
<mparillo> And I did not mean to insult you by my explanation. I just realized in a global channel that idioms are dangerous.
<mparillo> BTW, did I really remove kubuntu-desktop?
<soee> isos does not work with virtual box, problems with displaying 
<mparillo> soee: Not at all? I did fine with Alpha 2 and Beta 1 on VMware Player (limited to 800x600 IIRC until I install the tools).
<soee> mparillo: i have fancy dancy colors only visible no normal screen :)
<soee> ill share a screen, one moment
<soee> BluesKaj: activities switching works nice in 5.2.1 :)
<soee> mparillo: after system reboot VB works :)
<soee> someone can post again link to isos ?
<mparillo> I got my 32-bit one from: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89657/testcases
<mparillo> 64-bit: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89656/testcases
<Quintasan> mparillo: Yeah you did, it's just a meta-package to pull in everything kubuntu-related.
<mparillo> But once pulled in, I do not really need it? Unless I do a dist-upgrade (which I never do on an LTS anyway)?
<soee> wrr, VB broken again
<mparillo> soee: Usually when I complain about VMware Player, I get a 'use VirtualBox' reply.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I tried kvm-qemu yesterday with Windows 7 as the guest and it ran fine,but windows networking didn't see any other pcs on LAN
<BluesKaj> must have mucked up the settings in viirt before installing 
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I am backwards from you. On my Win7 work laptop, I run Kubuntu as a guest. VMware presents networking (even wireless) to the guest as wired eth0
<BluesKaj> heh 
<soee> correct me f im wrong but with Kubuntu thers no this ubiquity step: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89656/testcases/1303/results
<soee> iso just boots to live session in EN
<soee> right ?
<mparillo> soee: This is what I wrote in my test result: Note that I did not have to wait on the screen Press "Try Kubuntu" and wait for the Live session to start. Technically a bug, but I prefer skipping this screen. But, perhaps a non-English speaker would disagree as I was also not presented with the option to Select A Language.
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89657/testcases/1303/results
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I think kubuntu-ppa/ppa , but I'd recommend sending a email to kubuntu-devel to make sure
<yofel> certainly not, that's the update ppa. Please never put backports there
<BluesKaj> hmm, not much difference from the previous install, the beta 1 has all the same annoying bugs as the alphas 
<sgclark> clear as mud ;p
<BluesKaj> oh well, enough for one day, time to change to the boob toob ...see you tomorrow, I hope.
<sgclark> see yas
<sgclark> yofel: shadeslayer: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ??
<yofel> sgclark: what release are we talking about?
<shadeslayer> yofel: but KF5 5.7 isn't a backport
<shadeslayer> it's meant to be SRU'd
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> it is in ninjas but needs to go somewher ewith more exposure to get tested
<yofel> ok, so we're talking about the 5.7 SRU for utopic. Then  /ppa is ok
<sgclark> cool thx
<yofel> FWIW, you could put it into both /ppa and /next, as /next probably has more kf5 users than /ppa
<sgclark> yofel: actually next sounds like a better place.. for that reason, all we need is exposure
<shadeslayer> lol https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9103726
 * ahoneybun just found that you can install steam from the terminal 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-25
<claydoh> shadeslayer for prez! https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67502-moz-plasma-team-PPA
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: sorry for the late responce
<ovidiu-florin> no I didn't know anyything about that
<ovidiu-florin> I see it's up now
<valorie> sorry ahoneybun, I was visiting my dad
<valorie> took forever tonight for various reasons (non serious)
<soee> good morning
<Quintasan> Hi
<Riddell> sgclark: upload it whenever you think it's ready to be uploaded
<Riddell> if it works then go for it
<Riddell> I'm away today, exploring catalunya
<davmor2> Riddell: nice
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ruben-ikmaak> Hi, i'm running Kubuntu Trusty, and as of today, i get this error when trying to start several programs: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/(kate/konsole/akregator/more)
<ruben-ikmaak> KDE ver 4.14.2
<ruben-ikmaak> i just did the normal updates as requested by updater
<ruben-ikmaak> could anyone help me get to get a functioning system again?
<lordievader> Riddell: Have you seen the above? I rember having this once on Vivid.
<ruben-ikmaak> google has a lot of entries about probs like this but in 2010, they refer to dbus? I did do an upgrade to the kernel today...
<lordievader> Is dbus running?
<ruben-ikmaak> i'm unsure how to check
<lordievader> ruben-ikmaak: In a terminal: ps aux|grep dbus
<ruben-ikmaak> there is a dbus deamon running, and a few others mentioning the name
<ruben-ikmaak> is there any other info i could provide?
<ruben-ikmaak> if this is due to the recent update, should the channel not be riddled with people asking this question?
<lordievader> Phaps it happens only in specific cases.
<ruben-ikmaak> i will try a reboot in a few minutes, would be bad for me to miss this machine today....
<valorie> for the record, I did updates to 14.10 today, and no such problems
<valorie> I've used kate since
<ruben-ikmaak> ok, thanks. i cant say i did a lot of special program installs on this machine
<lordievader> This is about 14.04.
<lordievader> It could be related to the update to 14.04.2
<ruben-ikmaak> ok, back in a few!
<ruben-ikmaak> ok, seems to have solved it. thanks for the help lordievader!
<ruben-ikmaak> phew! that was bad timing :P
<lordievader> How?
<ruben-ikmaak> another reboot did it, dunno why
<lordievader> Hmm...
<ruben-ikmaak> but i'm glad
<ruben-ikmaak> i was already making contingency plans...
<ruben-ikmaak> hmm, while i'm here there are two more things: i make pretty heavy use of akregator, i follow over 80 sites, and those  generate about 2000-2400 posts a day. on more than one install i get the issue that akregator crashes upon shutdown, is this normal? its been like this forever for me... (upon restart i sometimes miss posts since last restart)
<stikonas> ScottK: do you know anything about https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344549
<ubottu> KDE bug 344549 in general "Cannot start System Manager on Vivid by the K Application Menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<stikonas> can't reproduce it here...
<sitter> fallout from busted kdesu
<sitter> should be fixed by frameworks5.8 and plasma 5.2.1 (or maybe .3?)
<sitter> apparently plasma 5.3
<stikonas> ok, strange, it works fine here...
<stikonas> oh, but I have kdesu, not kdesudo
<sitter> that is a kdesu problem
<sitter> fixed in plasma 5.2.1 as it turns out
<stikonas> oh, ok
<stikonas> that's why it works here
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<ahoneybun> valorie: thats ok at least it was non serious 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mirv> FYI qtbase 5.4.0 packaging moved to branch qtbase-opensource-src_540 while without suffix moves to 5.4.1. the same will happen for qtdeclarative, since those two are the ones that tend to get the usual load of after-release patches.
<Mirv> sitter: ^ did your CI use those branches one way or another?
<sitter> Mirv: nope
<sitter> I suppose we will at some point, I'll make sure to tell you though ^^
<Mirv> ok, just checking since I remember you asking earlier to push bzr branches when you were setting them up
<Mirv> there's also the Debian git which mitya57 asked to consider moving to. I'm not doing that right now, though, and there's the ~kubuntu-packagers >> debian pkg-kde
<sitter> yeah, I had integration set up, but only temporarily since the tooling is not quite ready
<Mirv> although I think mostly I can work as the gateway anyway
 * shadeslayer would absolutely love it if people moved to Debian git for Qt :3
<sitter> Mirv: notable disadvantage of using git.debian is that not every core-dev has access there. so I suppose for the most part moving there depends on whether you want to play commit gateway for canonical people who don't have push access
<Mirv> sitter: yes the coredevs having access is valuable
<mitya57> In practice, >90% of our Qt uploads are done by Timo^W pkg-kde members, and for the rest we can keep it in sync manually
<Mirv> and that's true too
<ovidiu-florin> My first Kubuntu Sprint is about to get started
<ovidiu-florin> Anyone can join in https://meet.jit.si/KubuntuWebsiteSprint
<BluesKaj> heh, FF not allowed :)
<ovidiu-florin> really?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj ^
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,  This application is currently only supported by Chrome, Chromium and Opera
<ovidiu-florin> I see it now
<ovidiu-florin> oh......
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, it works better than Hangouts
<ovidiu-florin> and it's open source
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I chose Jitsi
<BluesKaj> dunno what it's about anyway :)
<PaulW2U> Keep up the good work Kubuntu devs- http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=21496 - :)
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> And the Sprint has started
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Hello Coby
<Coby> hi hi
<ovidiu-florin> So we're planning to review bukai s Wordpress theme
<BluesKaj> any suggestions how to launch system-settings as root? The method: kdesudo systemsettings in the krunner does nothing 
<soee> hmm, kubuntu started to freeze zompletely
<ovidiu-florin> and decide whether to use it or not on our new Kubuntu website
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: do it in Konsole
<BluesKaj> tried that ovidiu-florin, no reponse
<BluesKaj> response
<ovidiu-florin> first order of business: Download the WP theme from the active test site http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<ovidiu-florin> and make a repo with it
<ovidiu-florin> currently I'll make it on my Github Account
<BluesKaj> soee, which gpu? , on beta?
<ovidiu-florin> So the theme is not up at https://github.com/ovidiub13/KubuntuWordpressTheme
<ovidiu-florin> I made a new repo since Bukai did not answer my email to show me where his repo was
<ovidiu-florin> I found an account on github under his email address
<ovidiu-florin> but the repos there had no commit history
<ovidiu-florin> So I've desided to make a new repo
<ovidiu-florin> and possibly move it to an official Kubuntu later on
<soee> after 2 min system freezez sompletely :/
<soee> krunner does not work at all
<BluesKaj> soee, beta?
<soee> BluesKaj: yes latest upgrades
<BluesKaj> ok  which gpu ?
<soee> intel, default one
<BluesKaj> hmm, the freezes stopped once I upgraded the nvidia driver here
<BluesKaj> I haven't installed beta on the laptop yet, which uses the intel gpu with i915 driver
<BluesKaj> but I have other things that need attention right now, so I might try the laptop install later, in about 4hrs or so
<BluesKaj> ok BBL 
<soee_> first plasmashell stops to respond completely
<ovidiu-florin> We're writing a report on the site here: https://notes.kde.org/p/KubuntuWebsiteThemeReport
<soee> it is impossible to reboot system using ui
<soee> Someone on Plasma 5 can confirm if krunner does  not work >
<VoltBit> Hello, I am interested in one of the projects KDE proposed for GSoC - porting Ubiquity to Qt. Can someone please point me towards a good first bug or similar little work that I could do in order to gain some experience with this project?
<PaulW2U> soee: installing/updating beta 1 now. krunner seems to work, any specific tests you'd like me to make?
<Streamstormer> soee: krunner hangs for me after I start a application with it
<mparillo> soee: Sometimes on plasma5, the Kickoff menu only shows favorites (i.e. not the Leave tab), but I can always reboot the system using the hamburger (formerly cashew).
<BluesKaj> krunner works here but doesn't remember the previous entries in the dropdown, which is very annoying, that was a handy feature
<BluesKaj> ok ,back to work ...later 
<mparillo> soee: I have used krunner on plasma5, but there are so many special tricks, and I do not know any of them. But, for example after I installed kteatime this morning, I used krunner to get it onto my tray.
<soee> well i have it working now but im not sure exactly what fixed it:
<Streamstormer> ok krunner does always hang when I start ksysguard .. with other applications it does not hang..
<soee> when plasma freezed, i have used seon tty to start new one
<soee> but i also emptied .cache and var/cache
<soee> krunner works now after reboot
<soee> lets see if freezes are gone
<soee> Streamstormer: yes krunne rfreees when ksysguard is running, after it is closed we hame warnign message
<soee> KDEInit cant run '/usr/bin/ksysguard'
<soee> not all 5.2.1 packages are in Vivid yet so lets wait a bit
<Streamstormer> soee: no ksysguard starts normal 
<Streamstormer> soee: only krunner hangs
<soee> that whats i said :)
<Streamstormer> soee: oh sry now I see the warning message :) I always killed krunner before I closed ksysguard 
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: que pasa
<ovidiu-florin> join in
<ovidiu-florin> https://meet.jit.si/KubuntuWebsiteSprint
<soee> why nvidia-drivers depends on lightdm and it wants to load whole unity desktop ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: seems to be only me here?
<BluesKaj> soee, what did you install first, Ubuintu orKubuntu 
<ovidiu-florin> https://notes.kde.org/p/KubuntuWebsiteThemeReport
<soee> BluesKaj: it is my Vivid installation, done like 3 weeks ago wrom kubuntu isos
<soee> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10412940/
<Streamstormer> soee: you mean nvida-prime -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1377321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377321 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "sddm and nvidia-331 problems if nvidia-331/nvidia-prime is already installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> soee, ok, I chose sddm during the nvidia upgrade
<soee> BluesKaj: i have sddm set also and im using it atm
<soee> i just wanted to install nvidia driver, but you see what it tries to do :)
<BluesKaj> so what's this about lightdm then ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I tried to install the nvidia -331 , but the default is obviously the 340 for my 8400GS since that's what apt installed 
<soee> BluesKaj: if i try to install this driver it wants to insall lightdm as a dependency and other unity packages
<soee> thats the problem, i don't need them, just the driver :)
<BluesKaj> weird 
<BluesKaj> hmm, I didn't pay much attn, maybe I installed all those unity packages too :p
<BluesKaj> I haven't rebooted since
<BluesKaj> let me check, brb
<Streamstormer> soee: thats a nvidia-prime bug. nvidia-prime does no longer depend on sddm, therefore it wants to install lighdm and that pulls the gnome packages
<soee> pff 
<Coby> http://getbootstrap.com/
<soee> up with bootstrap ?
<soee> *sup
<BluesKaj> muon shows both lightdm and sddm are installed here, and the login has no unity options
<BluesKaj> back to work again..
<Quintasan> erm
<soee> whats wrong ?
<Quintasan> what on earth is this jitsi thing
<Quintasan> jesus christ
<Quintasan> what's wrong with IRC
<BluesKaj> I see init is still default on on beta 1
<soee> BluesKaj: and systemd should be ?
<BluesKaj> dunno soee :)
<BluesKaj> nobody consults me :)
<Coby> how can i help you?
<Coby> BluesKaj:^
<BluesKaj> the devs here think I'm a complainer, so they just ignore me most of the time :)
<Quintasan> Well, if you think there is a bug then do file a bug report.
<Quintasan> We really can't remember everything you throw at us ;_;
<soee> :D
<BluesKaj> no kidding , I'm just bored atm 
<BluesKaj> kl;'
<BluesKaj> oops
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: systemd is going to be the default init when the Foundations team decides to do so. It was supposed to hit 15.04 but I guess we're not ready yet.
<Quintasan> I would have made the switch if it was up to me but we don't really have the resources to support people using systemd
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, that's fine, init is still working ok atm
<Quintasan> Well, it worked for god knows how many years, it should keep working until the underlying boot process changes radically.
<BluesKaj> I was using systemd in the previous version , and I didn't really notice any difference 
<Quintasan> Well, at least it doesn't seem to be a repeat of PulseAudio
<Quintasan> You couldn't have possibly used it since the systemd package was crippled.
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> You could have, I think pitti made a PPA with it.
<BluesKaj> yeah, don't get me started on pulse, I don't have the time today :)
<rww> He did. It worked fine.
<rww> Also, "upstart" is probably a better term than "init" for what we have before systemd.
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, well according to ps -p 1 , it was in use 
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Did the meeting end?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: no
<ovidiu-florin> you can still join in
<Quintasan> Strange, I can't hear anything or see anything
<Quintasan> I sometimes even can't access the goddamn page
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: http://k.abramowicz.org/kubuntu/ please throw that into the fray
<Quintasan> my flatmate put that together today
<Quintasan> Maybe it can serve as an inspiration
<BluesKaj> ok, stuff to do ... I'lljhave more complaints later :)
<ovidiu-florin> we're currently working on a new theme
<soee> ;-)
<Coby> .
<ovidiu-florin> So, the sprint is over :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'll finish writing the report and send it to the mail list
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer> sgclark: did you test the KF5 5.7 upgrade?
<shadeslayer> like with Plasma 5
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sorry been busy with my mail server, I will asap
<sgclark> shadeslayer: hmm the only utopic I have is in a chroot and it did not have plasma5... the few that were installed upgraded fine, but in no way a full test. others will have to test...
<valorie> folks, please read the kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> today's updates leave me unable to login to a kde session
<sgclark> valorie: my email is down...
<valorie> and I'm not alone
<valorie> "can't start ksmserver" basically
 * valorie sent mail via the phone
<valorie> while I was trying to get this laptop bootable again, which I did! \o/
<sgclark> that sounds terrible.. what version of what...
<valorie> 14.10, with ppa next
<valorie> oh, I'll quote my email, silly me
<sgclark> well I guess that answers shadeslayer question...
<valorie> "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." In a console I checked, and ksmserver is part of kde-workspace-bin, which can't be installed because it needs -data. Trying to install kde-workspace-data will remove things like kubuntu-plasma5-desktop.
<valorie> quite a few report the same on kubuntuforum, according to clay
<sgclark> ugh, wonder what in frameworks did that..
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> is your flatmate willing to do some more work on the website?
<valorie> I was feeling a bit downhearted until I got this puter working, now I'm concerned for all those other folks who don't have a fallback puter
<sgclark> kde-workspace-bin is qt4.... wth
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: He should be here shortly.
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: He's willing but he has no idea what we actually need so...more information required
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: it's late here
<ovidiu-florin> I'll give you more information tomorrow
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: There he is
<ovidiu-florin> please reply to my lates email so I don't forget
<avras> ok, I hope everything will work fine now
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<avras> so well, hi, I'm Quinta's flatmate
<ovidiu-florin> I'll translate and post my blogpost tomorrow
<avras> and yeah, I'm willing to do some work on kubuntu's website
<ovidiu-florin> avras: hello
<ovidiu-florin> avras: would you mind we continue this conversation via email? and tomorrow?
<avras> (I've been following the discussion via Quintasan a bit)
<ovidiu-florin> it's very late here, and I have to get up early in the morgning for a very long day
<avras> ovidiu-florin, of course :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<avras> well, basically same here, but Quinta just urged me to join the channel
<ovidiu-florin> can you please reply to my email on the Kubuntu-devel list, so I don't foget to give you the dirty details
<avras> ok, I'll find that :)
<ovidiu-florin> Good night
<Quintasan> Night.
<avras> Good night
<Quintasan> avras: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<valorie> so folks, is someone working on fixing 14.10 in the next few hours?
<valorie> tomorrow?
<Quintasan> valorie: What's the exact error?
<Quintasan> It's a version conflict I guess
<sgclark> valorie: I deleted them from next, I don't rightly have a freaking clue why kde-workspace-bit (qt4) would be install on a next install. 
<sgclark> and I do NOT have time today to figure how and what happned there.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> Quintasan: I can get to the console on that computer, but not sure how to send text from it
<sgclark> I was asked to backport kf5 to utopic. so I did and as usual some crazy wierd chaos happens.
<valorie> how does one copy/paste/send to pastebin from a console?
<sgclark> kpaste?
<valorie> I don't know how to select text though
<ScottK> valorie: Install pastebinit.
<valorie> perhaps I have pastebinit there
<valorie> checking
<ScottK> Then you can $whatevercommandyouweredoing | pastebinit and it should all go to a pastebin.
<ScottK> Just make sure you aren't going to get anything private first.
<valorie> I pasted the precise error message above in the login screen, but not sure
<ScottK> sgclark: Is the crazy weird chaos what you're here for?
<valorie> what exactly you need
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> I only have enough context to answer your "how to I paste from the console" question.
<sgclark> heh, normally not a prob but my email server is down so a bit stressed
<sgclark> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186371/how-to-submit-a-file-to-paste-ubuntu-com-without-graphical-interface
<valorie> so what command output would be useful?
<valorie> it is installed
<Quintasan> valorie: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin
<sgclark> no the upgrade...
<sgclark> I need the upgrade
<sgclark> not ^
<sgclark> I dont understand why a next plasma5 install would have qt4 kde-workspace-bin... of course it freaking conflicts. sigh
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10416945/
<valorie> oh, my original upgrade command?
<valorie> but it's done
<valorie> doing that anyway
<valorie> woah, I'd forgotten how annoying the flickering used to be
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10416991/
<valorie> wah, that's not helpful I don't think
<sgclark> err no, no kf5 packagees there
<sgclark> first one needs everything that led to that
<sgclark> it by itself is not very meaningful :(
<valorie> so, not sure how to access the history file -- it is somewhere, right?
<valorie> looking in the kubuntuforum, I don't see the reports clay says are there
<Quintasan> /var/log/dpkg.log
<valorie> so to send that to pastebinit, do....?
<valorie> pastebinit -i /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<Quintasan> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<valorie> thanks, Quintasan
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10417103/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Nothing here as well
<valorie> :(
<Quintasan> Wait, you're running plasma 5 on 14.10?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> have been for a long time
<valorie> working better and better
<valorie> maybe it's time to bite the bullet and just upgrade to vivi
<valorie> d
<valorie> but that still leaves the other p5 testers unable to login
<Quintasan> valorie: try doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> to pastebin?
<valorie> I did
<Quintasan> no, no need for that
<valorie> above
<valorie> ok
<Quintasan> after that's done try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<valorie> no changes suggested
<valorie> already the latest version
<Quintasan> What happens if you try install kde-workspace-bin now?
<valorie> there have been no changes, it will be as above in the first pastebin
<valorie> exactly the same
<Quintasan> apt-cache policy kde-workspace-bin | pastebinit
<Quintasan> For some reason your install is a mix of kf4 and kf5
<claydoh> valorie: this is what we are seeing https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67522-Upgrade-to-Plasma-5-2-1&p=367735#post367735
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10417305
<claydoh> dunno if frameworkintegration is a symptom or not
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> this is leaving me confused
<Quintasan> valorie: apt-cache policy plasma-workspace | pastebinit
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10417342/
<sgclark> yes I am baffeled @ the mix of kf4 and kf5, that is the problem...
<valorie> well, 14.10 is current
<valorie> p5 is "on top" so this was expected, correct?
<Quintasan> To be frank I have no idea what's the difference between ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next and ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<Quintasan> The latter has newer builds
<valorie> I've not done anything special
<valorie> should I ppa-purge backports?
<Quintasan> valorie: I'm not sure if that's not going to make things even worse
<valorie> ok
<claydoh> valorie: from what I recall, one needs both next and next-backports
<valorie> and I've had that for weeks if not months
<claydoh> unless I was misinfortmed
<Quintasan> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<sgclark> I knew nothing of next-backports... 
<valorie> thanks for clarifying, claydoh
<Quintasan> Says to add sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<valorie> right, I did that the day I upgraded to 14.10
<Quintasan> claydoh and valorie: try ppa-purge backports
<Quintasan> and just use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<Quintasan> Maybe that will help
<sgclark> yeah I put the latest frameworks in next so anything in backports will likely conflict
<sgclark> tho I deleted them due to these issues.
<valorie> what's the exact command I need?
<sgclark> I will need to further test local it seems, 
 * sgclark hunts for a utopic cd
<Quintasan> valorie: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<claydoh> quint
<valorie> ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports ?
<Quintasan> then sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<Quintasan> claydoh: Hm?
<valorie> I've got it
<claydoh> Quintasan: trying now, but that announce was before there was a next-backports ppa
<Quintasan> Think about it, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports says the last build was two weeks ago
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next?field.series_filter=utopic
<Quintasan> this one is even older
<claydoh> Quintasan: I had asked, and was told both were needed
<Quintasan> @_@
<claydoh> do we even know, lol!
<valorie> it is downgrading now
<valorie> can't be worse
<valorie> might be better
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<valorie> and if that fails, on to vivid
<Quintasan> jesus christ this list
<claydoh> yikes do I accept the solution??
<Quintasan> Okay, I have no effing idea.
 * claydoh thinks not - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10417478/
<Quintasan> claydoh, valorie: Plasma 5.2.1 was released yesterday, there are no builds which are even remotely close to that
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-26
<Quintasan> I don't think this can be worse
<Quintasan> Assuming we got the tars two weeks https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports COULD be 5.2.1
<sgclark> Quintasan: that is because I deleted the new release as it was obviously causing issues
<claydoh> Quintasan: something ius odd, when I was looking at the ppas earlier, the latest updates in the next ppa were from about the past 24 hours
<sgclark> right
<claydoh> sgclark: gotcha
<sgclark> I uploaded last night, but have sinse deleted
<valorie> oops, have errors
<Quintasan> Please don't do that again. IIRC the source packages remain and reuploading that is a pain but things might have changed
<sgclark> 5.2.1 is only vivid at this time
<valorie> not sure how to get those to pastebin
<Quintasan> claydoh, valorie: I think it would be better to scrap that and install vivid if you want to live on the edge
<sgclark> Quintasan: I still have in ninjas and can copy over
<Quintasan> sgclark: Please do that
<valorie> 17 broken, 5971 new [-1]
<valorie> something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<Quintasan> valorie, claydoh: hold on then.
<sgclark> Quintasan: err but everyone broke ..
<Quintasan> sgclark: Bringing the packages back is not going to make even worse, will it?
<Quintasan> And we could actually try debugging this
<claydoh> Quintasan: I have vivd on my daily driver,  :p utopic is on my Kodi box, so it does not really matter, but gives me something to use as reference for those going that route
<valorie> I would like to help others who are in the same boat
<valorie> otherwise, vivid for me
<valorie> I've been not doing it because of time issues
<Quintasan> TBH I see little merit in debugging that since installing vivid would be faster. I'm not sure what's our policy on that PPA
<Quintasan> If we said we support that then I'm willing to help debug this
<valorie> as a Councillor, this is what I'm seeing: we need some higher-level planning, and we don't have the man-power atm
<sgclark> yah
<sgclark> Breaks: kde-workspace-data
<valorie> so, tell me how I can best help now
<sgclark> is kubuntu-plasma5-desktop which led to your madness valorie
<Quintasan> Currently I'm feeling like an outsider more than a developer since I have no effing idea how the infrastructure works now.
<valorie> Quintasan: maybe that's a good thing
<sgclark> I am a current developer and I have no effing clue anymore
<valorie> perhaps an outsider is needed
<Quintasan> And it to me it feels like CI brings more trouble than it's worth
<valorie> or two
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> And to me it feels*
<Quintasan> Christ
 * valorie passes around coffee and cookies
<valorie> tea is on yon table
<sgclark> my brain hurts
<Quintasan> sgclark: Truth be told this happened mostly because there was to testing from our side I believe.
<valorie> medicine cabinet in the back bath
<Quintasan> next to no*
<Quintasan> I can't even type.
<valorie> :-)
<Quintasan> sgclark: Let me know when you're done with copying the magic
<valorie> Quintasan: any use of the ppa-purge errors?
<Quintasan> valorie: Not really, this chain or breakage results most likely form the version mixup
<Quintasan> of*
<valorie> ok
<Quintasan> I can't type.
 * valorie adds chocolate on the side-table
<sgclark> Quintasan: right, I asked where to put this so it can be tested as it is to be an SRU, and next was the place
<valorie> that fixes most problems, IMO
<Quintasan> sgclark: :DDDD
<Quintasan> I really need to get back on track.
<valorie> we need ya, man
<valorie> plus I miss you
<valorie> nice to see sgclark around again, too
<Quintasan> I would have to start not going to lectures.
<Quintasan> argh
<valorie> no no
<valorie> real life first
<Quintasan> I really need to go for the first two weeks though,
<valorie> this second
<valorie> really, school is your foundation
<valorie> no shorting on the school
<Quintasan> I feel like I'm wasting time though.
<Quintasan> Most of the stuff they teach is not even remotely useful
<sgclark> Quintasan: copy done, unfortunately I have no email as I was in the middle of working on my email server when this exploded
<Quintasan> Alright, thanks
<sgclark> so i have no clue of failures
<sgclark> valorie: pft it is your fault for sending me to bcooksley for the sok project lol
<Quintasan> hue
<Quintasan> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+packages
<Quintasan> Look at dem errors
<valorie> sgclark: blame accepted
<valorie> not sorry though
<valorie> fixing things upstream is where it's at
<valorie> it's just that we need more high school kids with time on their hands to run *this* place
<valorie> like it used to be
<sgclark> Quintasan: ick
<sgclark> did not quite work as I hoped
<Quintasan> I feel like we should stop doing stuff like this (backporting new software stacks to older versions) unless it's really necessary.
<sgclark> yeah seems like something always goes wrong
<Quintasan> I think it's mostly because we lack manpower to do everything and test stuff
<sgclark> I don't have time anymore to deal with it :(
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> exactly
<claydoh> It is one thing with kde bits in the same  major version,  this is a bigger jump
<Quintasan> claydoh: Well, if it's an incremental update then no problem, but if you try backporting something that's backwards incompatible then you WILL run into problems
 * claydoh cheated and won... replaced the next-backports with ci-stable
<claydoh> now thats the way to fix stuff muashahah
<sgclark> oh cool
<valorie> ci-stable?
<valorie> instead of vivid?
<Quintasan> Why is this even named stable?
<claydoh> valorie: quicker, and woth the shot
<valorie> mmm
<valorie> well, I think I'll wait for Quintasan or sgclark to suggest that
<valorie> no offense
<Quintasan> You can try this to recover
<valorie> lol
<Quintasan> But it might get even worse
<sgclark> Quintasan: actually it usually is, they roll out CDs with that ci-stable branch. there is something sersiously mucked with this next branch
<claydoh> I will attempt an upgrade to vivd soon, the hd in the PC has been upgraded successfully since raring at least, wanna keep a run on that
<valorie> this is my bottom line today: I'd like to help out
<Quintasan> sgclark: I'll be frank, I think this whole backport effort is a waste of time
<valorie> so whatever is helpful, I will do
<Quintasan> If you want stable then stick to stable
<Quintasan> if you want to live on the edge then either use vivid or ci repos
<valorie> I wanted to test, but at the time had only the one laptop
<claydoh> Quintasan: we have some poeple asking for plasma 5 for 14.04, so....
<Quintasan> backporting plasma 5 to 14.10 which is still running plasma 4 isn't a good idea IMO
<claydoh> (not many)
<valorie> so ppa next seemed the ticket
<sgclark> I was asked to.. I don't even use utopic :(
<valorie> I used to do neon, but that's gone
<Quintasan> I have no idea what's next even supposed to be
<Quintasan> valorie: neon is replaced by CI repos afair
<valorie> perhaps the vision that created that is gone/muddled
<valorie> not sure
<sgclark> it is not consistant that is for sure as folks have a mix of 4 and 5...
<Quintasan> by https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable IIRC
<valorie> but for vivid, we should clean up and clarify
<Quintasan> Vivid is supposed to run Plasma 5 by default so there is nothing to clean up
<sgclark> valorie: at this time if you want a stable plasma5 on utopic go with ci-stable. I don't see it happening with next until we get it cleaned up and some sort of plan...
<valorie> ok, so I should just upgrade to vivid
<valorie> no reason to clean this mess up
<sgclark> even better plan
<valorie> right?
<sgclark> yeah
<Quintasan> valorie: Clean install seems like the best way out of this
<valorie> oh, well
<Quintasan> claydoh: I'll take the forums then
<valorie> with my ssd and stuff it's rather complicated
<valorie> I'd rather upgrade
<valorie> even if it takes time
<claydoh> Quintasan: cool
<valorie> I have a split /home/, and windows, etc.
<valorie> gads, upgrade from p5 not supported
<valorie> :(
<valorie> off to dinner, dunno what to do
<valorie> maybe time to visit my son
<sgclark> upgrade from p5?
<valorie> not supported, and there is such a mess now I dunno
<valorie> maybe after dinner I'll try
<sgclark> I dont understand sorry
<Quintasan> sgclark: http://pastebin.com/8CbfTcAG
<Quintasan> Let me know if that summarizes the situation adequately
<sgclark> Quintasan: perfect, thank you
<sgclark> valorie: where is exactly are you getting "not supported"
<Quintasan> blah
<Quintasan> bed time
<Quintasan> 4 hours of sleep
<Quintasan> lol
<sgclark> eek, sleep well, thanks for the help
<valorie> sgclark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu says not supported
<valorie> I'm removing next also to see if I can boot and then upgrade
<valorie> grrrr, how do I list extras in apt-add-repository -r to remove it
<sgclark> valorie: eck seems konversation stopped notifying me when highlighted. dunno that I have ever used that to remove repos. I open /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<sgclark> valorie: ahh, I guess with the mess of qt4 and qt5 you have going it is probably good we don't support it.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I'm going to download the beta, assuming that's the best to DL?
<valorie> I ppa-purged ppa-next, but still couldn't boot
<valorie> so screw that
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/ only has the alphas
<valorie> which is the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu has
<valorie> I tried running kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade from the cli, but it said that wasn't supported or something
<sgclark> valorie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds
<valorie> oh excellent, thank you
<sgclark> np
<valorie> best of luck with your mail server
<sgclark> ty
<ovidiu-florin> anyone here?
<valorie> o/
<valorie> how are you, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hey valorie
<ovidiu-florin> I have a headake, but other than that quite happy
<ovidiu-florin> the Sprint was awesome and productive
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I logged in, but long after y'all were done
<valorie> my main computer did updates today and then lost the ability to login
<valorie> installing vivid to it tomorrow
<valorie> tonight, backing up /home if possible from console
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: do you know if I can post on planet kde my post about the kubuntu sprint?
<ovidiu-florin> since it's not KDE directly related
<valorie> kubuntu IS kde-related
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but it's not even OS releated code
<valorie> so yes, please do it
<ovidiu-florin> it's web
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<valorie> KDE is a community
<valorie> the kubuntu community is part of it
<ovidiu-florin> how can I make planetkde follow 2 feeds? the KDE-en tag and the Kubuntu-en tag?
<valorie> just use #kde
<valorie> although I tag quite freely, since people use tags in searches too
<mgraesslin> sitter: I just got querried by kubuntu-ci bot that I'm suggested to have broken vivid. Not cool!
<sitter> mgraesslin: perhaps you have? :P
<valorie> not cool to break vivid!
<mgraesslin> sitter: no, complete false positive
<mgraesslin> sitter: I got link to http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_plasma-desktop/96/
<sitter> interestingly enough I also got it
<sitter> "jenkins - much brains"
<sitter> mgraesslin: disabled
<mgraesslin> thanks
<mgraesslin> from using jenkins in the past: it notifies everybody who "contributed" to the failed build
<mgraesslin> and I think that's also the reason why KDE's jenkins doesn't send out mails
<sitter> mgraesslin: yeah, chances are everyone who had a commit in the touchpad import is considered an offender
<mgraesslin> which interestingly enough I havn't had anything to do with
<sitter> serves you people right... importing a pile of madness like that into plasma-desktop :S
<sitter> it's like kde-workspace and kde-runtime had a lovechild 
<mgraesslin> on that point I agree ;-)
<sitter> ah, it's possible that the build that puleed touchpad in also had other changes from yesterday
 * sitter just wished jenkins notification was more configurable
<sitter> s/notification// actually
<mgraesslin> but I also cannot remember to have pushed to plasma-workspace recently...
<kubotu> sitter meant: "just wished jenkins  was more configurable"
<sitter> mgraesslin: desktop
<mgraesslin> that's what I meant
<mgraesslin> last commit on Dec, 2nd
<sitter> hm
<sitter> mgraesslin: looking thorugh it I really can't find anything that would make you a culprit of the break
<sitter> jenkins...
<sitter> moving on xD
<mgraesslin> :-D
<mgraesslin> btw. you got praise for your upcoming release from the one true expert on the world. Luckily your installer is to broken to have him make benchmarks
<sitter> oh god no :O
<sitter> ctrlf-f -> 'kde5' -> ctrl-w
<Riddell> sitter: jpwhiting says he's being queried by kubuntu-ci, is this your cunning plan to get him to become a kde developer?
<sitter> see backlog
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ooh beta tests mostly done, nice
<Riddell> Mamarok: can you remember how you were getting a crash with swiss german keyboards? was that during install?
<lordievader> Ah, the testing window is still open :) I'll fire up a testing VM in a bit.
<Riddell> great :)
<Riddell> and mparillo has made https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> go go kubuntu team!
<valorie> the link doesn't go to the beta however
<Riddell> thanks for the beta page mparillo  :)
<mparillo> Riddell: My pleasure.
<mparillo> Riddell: Also I added comments to some test cases. I doubt bugs are really warranted unless you believe they are, and I will be happy to add them in that | those cases
<lordievader> mparillo: Did you start firefox in a live session of Vivid Beta1?
<lordievader> Parts of the home page are in arabic.
<lordievader> Screenshot: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/VividBeta.png
<Riddell> funky, we're going multi-cultural
<lordievader> Sure looks like it ;)
<Riddell> I wonder if that's google using your ip address
<lordievader> Google: Hmm, he is coming from Holland. He'll probably speak Arabic :P
<shadeslayer> claydoh_: ping
<shadeslayer> claydoh_: bug 1424379
<ubottu> bug 1424379 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Access forbidden to Kubuntu forums" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424379
<shadeslayer> claydoh_: I don't really know whom to ping
<mparillo> lordievader: I know for certain that I ran FF in the installed version.
<mparillo> Never noticed the Arabic there.
<mparillo> But I am mostly running rekonq.
<mparillo> adjam promised (https://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/rekonq-2-4-2/comment-page-1/#comment-3911) a preview version on KF5.
<Riddell> ooh exciting
<Riddell> but it'll probably need a lot of work to get qtwebengine working with it
<lordievader> In the actual install FF doesn't display Arabic.
<lordievader> I cannot launch the partition manager from the start menu? Is this known?
<mparillo> lordievader: I still have my usb. I will test live mode
<lordievader> Also, the OEM prepare for shipping ain't on the desktop, it is in the menu.
<lordievader> But that menu entry does nothing.
<mparillo> lordievader: No Arabic on my 32-bit live USB. Only the standard Ubuntu box around a google search with Ubuntu help, shop, and community under and outside the box.
<lordievader> Odd.
<mparillo> And my locale is en_US.UTF-8
<mparillo> Seems to match yours.
<lordievader> I guess Google does something funky, indeed.
<mparillo> But that was well spotted...I could have easily missed those three iitems at the bottom. You are not using some kind of VPN that hides your location, are you?
<lordievader> mparillo: I'm natted behind my server. Perhaps that the University does something strange since they are an ISP.
<soee> today beta 1 should be released ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's up with plasma 5 in utopic today?
<soee> Riddell: all isos are tested already ?
<Riddell> soee: looks like there's a few gaps in the tests still http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds
<lordievader> soee: Oem in 64bit.
<Riddell> "Plasma 5, the next generation of KDE Software is still a work in progress, but is stable enough for everyday use and it keeps getting better as new versions drop frequently."  this sounds a bit too pessimistic
<Riddell> I wonder what we can say which sounds more optimistic
<Riddell> mparillo:  ^
<Tm_T> change the order
<Tm_T> tell that it's stable and still getting better with frequent upgrades
<Tm_T> now it likes "we're not done yet, but it works"
<Tm_T> ...aha, maybe it exactly is that but word right there
<mparillo> How about I drop the work in progress part? I think today (and this may change with 5.2.1) it does not feel as stable as Plasma 4, and full feature parity will probably not happen until 5.3 or even 5.4, right?
<Tm_T> mparillo: can the but be dropped too?
<Riddell> mparillo: I just rewrote it a bit, what do you think? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu
<mparillo> I like it, but to an American ear, "The second updates to Plasma 5" sounds a bit off. Perhaps "The second set of updates to Plasma 5"? Maybe the Commonwealth folks can opine.
<Riddell> you're right, nothing different over the atlantic there
 * Riddell fixes
<Riddell> hmm, anyone tested upgrades for beta? I'm wondering if extras still needs to be removed
<mparillo> On my fully updated 14.10 box, /etc/apt/sources.list still has extras in it.
<Riddell> right but I think the upgrade tool is now fixed to remove it for you
<Riddell> hopefully
<Riddell> I'll install 14.10 and do a test upgrade
<sgclark> morning
<sitter> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-6957e378859cd77e4b5b0bf47d34a072.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<sitter> >.<
<sitter> wgrant: I suppose you might be interested ^
<sitter> happend during mass async copy
<Riddell> hi sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: claydoh_ and valorie are saying an update broke their utopic installs, do you know what happened there?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I was here last night. kf5 backprt happened. Utopic next users somehow have kde-workspace-bin that now requires kde-workspace-data which breaks kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<sgclark> the real question is why would they have qt4 workspace...
<sgclark> I deleted the the backport till it is sorted, I just don't know where to start
<Riddell> sgclark: so you put kf5 5.7 into kubuntu-ppa/next (or kubuntu-ppa/next-backports) ?
<sgclark> next as suggested by yofel, niether of us expected it would breaks things this badly
<sgclark> in theory it should not have..
<sgclark> I did not even know about next-backports..
<Riddell> next-backports was for plasma and applications updates, but kf5 it due to go into vivid proper so kubuntu-ppa/next is probably the right place
<sgclark> tho in this case I don't think that would have been any better
<Riddell> sgclark: is kf5 5.7 still in a staging PPA somewhere?
 * Riddell spots some bits in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging
<kfunk> do you also get random 2-3 seconds lags (i.e. plasma freezes for this amount of time) in Vivid?
<Riddell> kfunk: I don't
<kfunk> just started with the latest upgrade to 5.2.1, I'll keep an eye on it
<sgclark> Riddell: it is in ninjas
<sitter> Riddell: did I mention that parts of .1 are in vivid and parts aren't?
<sitter> or maybe I was imaging things
<sgclark> Riddell: next-staging failed because someone had put a version of in there in the past and deleted it, contents changed errors
<Riddell> gosh there's a new https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/frameworks but it's empty
<yofel> why do we need that?
<Riddell> sitter: that's expeected there's a beta freeze on so not everything transitioned in time
<Riddell> yofel: I've no idea, I don't think we do
<yofel> sgclark: hm, when I said that I assumed you had done at least a bit of testing on a default setup.
<yofel> blame me for making assumtions I guess
<Riddell> now now, no blame needed
<yofel> on a general note: never put untested updates into PPAs that people are using
<yofel> (which is a bit time consuming :/)
<Riddell> I'll install kubuntu-plasma5 utopic and see what happens if I upgrade and add ninjas
<yofel> thanks
<sgclark> yofel: I did not have said issues but I do not have bits of kf4 on mine either. I was not blaming..
<sgclark> alright guys I am done screwing up here, sorry for all the trouble
<yofel> don't be, it happens
<sitter> yofel, Riddell: we need ppa:frameworks ppa:plasma ppa:applications ppa:misc
<Riddell> oh jings
<sitter> to stage independently
<lordievader> FOSDEM 2015 videos are online: http://video.fosdem.org/
<yofel> yeah
<Riddell> sitter: right, but do we need that in frameworks?
<Riddell> hmm ignore that
<Riddell> sitter: right, but do we need that in ninjas?
<sitter> unless we start working in ppa exclusively we need that in ninjas and ~kubuntu-ppa
<soee_> kfunk: not 2-3 secons but liek 0,5-1 sec yes
<soee_> kfunk: check https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40207
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hooray: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kubuntu-1504-preview&num=1
<Riddell> fresh utopic kubuntu-plasma5 has no kde-workspace-bin or kde-workspace-data installed
<sgclark> Riddell: so it was successful right?
<Riddell> sgclark: that's me just installed the iso image I downloaded
<Riddell> updating now to whatever updates are in
<sgclark> Riddell: right, same here.
<sgclark> but they folks with issues had the above installed
<sgclark> for some reason
<Riddell> apt full-upgrade installs plasma 5.1.1 and no kde-workspace
<Riddell> next step is to add kubuntu-ninjas
<yofel> nothing really bad happening in a chroot here either :/
<Riddell> if I add kubuntu-ninjas and do apt full-upgrade it says these want to be removed kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-desktop plasma-workspace
<Riddell> which seems quite important
<Riddell> I wonder if it's something like networkmanager-qt that's confusing it
<yofel> that did not happen here for some reason o.O, maybe because I just used a debootstrap chroot
<sgclark> I was also in chroot : /
<sgclark> doh
<sgclark> guess I need to make a vm to test in, my bad
<Riddell>  libkf5globalaccel-data : Breaks: plasma-workspace (< 4:5.2.0-0ubuntu2~) but 4:5.1.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1 is to be installed
<Riddell> chroot's usually work fine
<sitter> clearly you need to add backports?
<Riddell> yep libkf5globalaccel5 not happy
<Riddell> sitter: but this is intended for SRU so no backports allowed
<sitter> ah vivid
<sitter> Oo
<Riddell> no utopic
<sitter> I am confused
<sitter> Riddell: SRU kf5?
<Riddell> sitter: yes
<sitter> in that case kglobalaccel needs to get adjusted
 * Riddell adjusts
<sitter> oh fwiw
<sitter> plasma-workspace in next-backporst and vivid might need adjustments as well
<sitter> oh no, nvermind
<sitter> daemon is in an own package anyway
<soee> when can we get fix for this KDEInit cant run '/usr/bin/ksysguard'
<sitter> when vivid unfreezes
<sitter> actually
<sitter> what
<sitter> soee: how do you get that?
<soee> sitter: imply start ksysguard and close it
<soee> and you will get that warning message
<sitter> soee: how do you start it
<sitter> ah, got it
<sitter> soee: did you file a bug about that?
<soee> sitter: no i did not, som people mentioned it here already so i thought it is known to devs :)
<BluesKaj> It's odd that some claim that systemd can't be used. Seems the ps -p 1 command must be mistaken, since it outputs systemd as in use.
<sitter> soee: I'd file a bug
<soee> sitter: sure
<soee> sitter: against what component ?
<sitter> ksysguard
<sitter> its desktop file says it registers a dbus address, except it doesn't
<soee> sitter: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344595
<ubottu> KDE bug 344595 in ksysguard "Closing ksysguard ends message KDEInit can't run /usr/bin/ksysguard" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> sitter: can you confirm in bug page ?
<soee> BluesKaj: maybe you to also ?
<BluesKaj> yes, soee I can confirm that here
<Riddell> sitter: I just removed the overlapping files from kglobalaccel, do you think that's fine?
<soee> BluesKaj: comment please on bug report
<sitter> oh wait
<sitter> Riddell: actually, plasma-workspace needs adjusting, not globalaccel
<sitter> it's why I complained about the way the move was done
<sitter> kglobalaccel cannot be SRUd without also modifying plasma-workspace
<Riddell> can't it?
<sitter> how would you?
<Riddell> by removing the overlapping files from kglobalaccept 5.7
<Riddell> and possibly having another kglobalaccel 5.7 in kubuntu-ppa/next-backports which adds them back
<sitter> Riddell: then kglobalaccel needs to depend on plasma-workspace
<sitter> it's not kglobalaccel 5.7 if it doesn't come with the daemon
<BluesKaj> soee, I did comment , use dbus-launch kysysguard. That works and I put that in the  comment.
<soee> BluesKaj: cool, thank you
<BluesKaj> soee, np
<BluesKaj> err ksysguard btw
<Riddell> sitter: that's what happened with kglobalaccel 5.3 no?
<sitter> Riddell: yes, except you want to SRU kglobalaccel 5.7
<sitter> so here I am as developer... I find_package(globalaccel 5.7) because I know that otherwise I'd need plasma-workspace to be installed in some form or fashion which 5.7 fixes
<Riddell> ok, I'll add the depends
<sitter> all is well, until a user complains that my app doesn't work on ubuntu
<sitter> I go :O
<sitter> and then I discover that what kubuntu claims is kglobalaccel 5.7 is not actually 5.7 compatible
<sitter> and then I go and tell all my users to use opensuse instead
<sitter> I complained about this kind of move for a reason :P
<sitter> with kde sc it'd have been fine
<sitter> with frameworks != plasma it isn't anymore
<Riddell> nooo! not opensuse! (and besides isn't some Arch derivative more alite now?)
<sitter> alas, I doubt it's going to be the last non-backwards compatible change we'll see
<soee> Riddell: i have added raport for amd64 oem http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89656/testcases
<soee> critical bug, same as for i386
<Riddell> oem-config all broken, I'll have to look at that soon
<soee> if we run this iso, we should first see ubiquity or live desktop ?
<soee> in testcases it is abut ubiquity but we have live session running by default and we can click on the icon to install kubuntu, than ubiquity shows up
<soee> new libre office http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/02/26/libreoffice-4-4-1-fresh-is-available-for-download/
<soee> will it land in Vivid ?
<mparillo> soee: In my test results, I note this, but I actually prefer the live session by default.
<mparillo> Riddell: "hmm, anyone tested upgrades for beta? I'm wondering if extras still needs to be removed" If you have not started, I am willing to test this.
<soee> mparillo: ok but is this valid behaviour ?
<mparillo> soee: In test driven development absolutely not.
<mparillo> If I felt strongly about it, I would have opened a bug.
<mparillo> Like I said, I would prefer to change the test case, but, as I documented in the results,  I wonder how this works for a non-English user.
<Riddell> mparillo: I'm just about to start on amd64, i386 would be good to test
<mparillo> Good, I have a nice clean 14.10 32-bit ISO.
<Riddell> mparillo: see if you can follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu but missing out the stuff about extras
<soee> mparillo: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1425968 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425968 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 15.04 isos loads live session by default not ubiquity" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> soee: yes, we havn't added back the ubiquity-dm stuff
<BluesKaj> oops, googlemaps on firefox caused a crash to the login 
<Riddell> mparillo: meh if I run the upgrade it doesn't show the GUI but it does go ahead in the background (you can read logs at ~/.cache/upstart/startkde )
<BluesKaj> altho it didn't drop my vpn connection
<Riddell> foo "can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE (unorderable types: str() >= int())"
<soee> Riddell: but this is a bug ?
<Riddell> soee: which?
<Riddell> soee: no ubiquity-dm is a bug yes, it's already reported somewhere
<mparillo> soee: Confirmed, but as I say, I prefer going straight to a live session. It matches a frequent use case of mine, with is to run off a live USB for higher-risk activities, like on-line banking.
<Mamarok> Riddell: sorry, totally overlooked that. But no, I don't remember how that happened
<mparillo> Riddell: Clean 32-Bit 14.10 loaded. Following the page, first step is to apply updates. Running now. Alas $work will start to take priority soon.
<soee> Riddell: oh, i created bug report, so please mark it as a duplicate if yuo have other
<mparillo> Can somebody confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344538
<ubottu> KDE bug 344538 in general "Boot to sddm; immediately select power off; countdown goes negative and never powers off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Second, (perhaps with the new kwallet), has something changed with the network manager widget? I never could connect during install (something to do with it being WEP), but it used to be that once I connected using the widget in the System Tray, it would 'remember' my network and password. Do I need to do it in System Settings?
<Riddell> ok I worked out a fix for release-upgrader
<Riddell> hmm no I didn't, further problems
<Riddell> this qt5 port is quite problematic :(
<Riddell> but at least it removes extras :)
<soee> :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nice blog post :)
<Riddell> I'm off out now, I'll be back in 3 or 4 hours
<mparillo> Riddell: Started the 32-bit upgrade. No GUI for me either. Will look at the log later.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<Riddell> mparillo: I think I worked out the problem and a fix is being uploaded
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in System Tray "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> mparillo: so infact if you can kill it (use ps auxf to work out which process) and restart once the new one is in the archive that would be great
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader needs 1:15.04.10 to get into vivid
<Riddell> beta 1 will probably come out in a couple of hours, if anyone fancies putting that on the website it would be lovely
<BluesKaj> how to open system-settings as root?, kdesudo systemsettings doesn't launch from krunner or the terminal
<Riddell> BluesKaj: whyever would you?
<BluesKaj> to setup the fonts for apps run as root on this big screen ..they're unreadable otherwis. Ive been doing it for yrs
<BluesKaj> err otherwise
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I use our tv as a monitor and I'm 10ft away from the screen 
<mparillo> Riddell: I can post to the website. Do I wait for the formal announcement?
<mparillo> The images are published!! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-beta-1
<lordievader> \o/
<soee> :]
<soee> So now when beta is released
<soee> the issing 5.2.1 packages can be released from proposed ?
<soee> sgclark: ^
<soee> BluesKaj: the ksysguard bug has been already fixed :o
<soee> mparillo: would be good idea to post some info  about beta 1 release on g+ and twitter
<BluesKaj> ok soee installing the upgrades as we speak
<soee> BluesKaj: WHAT UPGRADES ?
<Riddell> thanks mparillo
<soee> oh firefox 36
<BluesKaj> soee, there's a fairly large upgrade and a small dis-upgrade available  http://pastebin.com/D6dUrAb7
<soee> BluesKaj: yes, the missing 5.2.1 packages etc.
<BluesKaj> looks like a reboot is needed
<Riddell> yay, all of 5.2.1 is in
<sgclark> missing packages?
<yofel> what was still in -proposed
<Riddell> plasma-workspace and the bits that need it
<sgclark> I dont have control over that do I ?
<yofel> nope
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> back to my server 
<Riddell> sgclark: no it's automated tests that need to pass before it can move from -proposed to release
<sgclark> gotcha
<Riddell> and they've all passed now :)
<sgclark> woot
<BluesKaj> hmm, KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ksysguard' ...seems it's not fixed here yet, soee
<soee> BluesKaj: fix created but will be in 5.2.2
<mparillo> Does anybody have info on how to post on g+ and twitter? I suppose I could e-mail distrowatch.
<mparillo> e-mail distrowatch also.
<Riddell> mparillo: I think none of the other flavours have announced yet so best hold off on wider announcements until they have
<Riddell> mparillo: join #ubuntu-release to find the in-crowd
<Riddell> mparillo: are you able to test the new release upgrader from 14.10 ?
<Riddell> mparillo: if you give me your facebook account name and g+ account name I can make you admins on the kubuntu accounts
<soee> gstreamer 1.0 - this is some new release or it was before ?
<yofel> we've been using 1.0 for a while
<yofel> where while = a year or so
<Riddell> shame qtmultimedia didn't get the memo
<mparillo> Riddell: When I tried to replicate my release upgrader steps, muon-upgrade seemed to 'know' about Plasma 5. As if the apt sources had been updated. So, I could not really start at the beginning. Could that be the case. I would be happy to at the devel-upgrader script, or re-creaet the VM all over again.
<mparillo> Riddel: Now I have a reason to go to FB: mparillo@yahoo.com. G+: maparillo
<Riddell> mparillo: yes it could be the case
<mparillo> Glad to know I am not totally clueless. Can I restart, or should I re-create a clean 14.10 VM, update 14.10, then run the script.
<Riddell> "Vivid Vervet Beta 1 Released" it's out!
<Riddell> mparillo: run the upgrade tool again if you want to finish it off, or reinstall 14.10 if you have time to test it from the start
<mparillo> Sorry for announcing as soon as I noticed the images hit /releases/ and I will try to finish it off this afternoon, and maybe end-to-end test tomorrow morning (UTC -5).
<Riddell> mparillo: facebook can't see you, I think you'll need to like the https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org page first
<Riddell> mparillo: what's your g+ page? there's a few marco parillos
<yofel> just post in the kubuntu community on g+ and you'll reach most people
<Riddell> it does confuse me why we have two and that seems to be more popular
<mparillo> (1) Liked; I am surprised there is more than one, but I am maparillo@gmail.com
<Riddell> mparillo: invited your baby photo
<mparillo> (2) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MarcoParillo/posts
<mparillo> Yes, $work uses GMail / GDrive / Hangouts, so I have a different pic there. Makes it a bit easier to avoid wrong posts.
<yofel> Riddell: I thought we only had one community? There is the Kubuntu account as well that you're using, but that and the community are different things
<Riddell> yofel: right, and it confuses me that they're different
<Riddell> but I'm easily confused :)
<yofel> the user has posts from that person, the community is a collation of posts of different people
<Riddell> facebook is proving harder, I sent your a friend request mparillo maybe that'll help
<mparillo> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade has a GUI.
<mparillo> FB Confirmed. 
<Riddell> mparillo: added to facebook, that's you with powers to all three social media networks, use them wisely :)
<Riddell> and go forth and promote beta 1
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh you're testing 14.10 upgrade?
<mparillo> The 14.10 VM I created this morning, Got the 14.10 updates, Started the upgrader with no GUI and killed it. Now restarted the upgrader with a GUI. If successful today, tomorrow morning (before all the neighborhood starts streaming) I will try to test end-to-end.
<Riddell> shouldn't be a need, if it works like so it'll work from the start too
<yofel> I can try it too in a bit, I still have a utopic vm around
<Riddell> sgclark, yofel: next seems to upgrade now, I'll try and move over the kf5 update again
<yofel> k
<mparillo> Riddell: OK, I restarted the upgrade, only 1300 files to fetch ;-) Believe it or not, that was my first FB post ever.
<Riddell> mparillo: now you're down with the cool kids :)
<Riddell> and mark zuckerburg has your soul
<mparillo> He does, but in an incognito window. Previously only in a guest session or live usb.
 * yofel informed the g+ community
<mparillo> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/KuxXz6RLwqp
<Riddell> mparillo: lovely
<mparillo> And that might have been my first public G+ post: rest only to family. What is the third evil empire? P.S. 800 files remain to be fetched on the upgrade.
<mparillo> Linked In? No baby picture: https://www.linkedin.com/profile/public-profile-settings?trk=prof-edit-edit-public_profile
<Riddell> mparillo: I msg'd you the twitter details
<Riddell> sgclark, yofel: error when copying "Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  frameworkintegration 5.7.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.10~ppa1 in utopic (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)"
<Riddell> which I'm confused about as that package isn't in kubuntu-ppa/next currently
<Riddell> meh, there's a reason I couldn't be bothered with these updates :(
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> Launchpad loves making your life hard
<Riddell> mm hmm
<yofel> meh, trying to upgrade in my VM aborts with BAD SIG from the archive, guess I'll wait
<mparillo> Tweeted.
<mparillo> Upgrade finished fetching files. Now applying changes.
<mparillo> I am ready to post to LinkedIn.
<soee> peoplel loves it https://jira.typo3.org/browse/NEOS-1043 :)
<soee> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/KuxXz6RLwqp
<soee> ignore first link :)
<mparillo> Anybody using WEP for [weak] wireless encryption. If so, can you confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> mparillo: the kubuntu linkedin page can't find you if I try to add an admin, maybe you haven't done whatever linkedin does for Like ?
<soee> mparillo: thers is not post on community page https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/108139456908538054874 ?
<mparillo> Riddell: I am now following Kubuntu on LinkedIn. Maybe that is what was needed. soee: Hmm, I posted on the individual G+. Maybe I need to post to the community separately. I will try.
<Riddell> mparillo: are you "Consultant at Independence Blue Cross" ?
<mparillo> That is me, yes, thank you. Old postiion, as a condition of my new one was not to update LinkedIn.
<Riddell> that's a weird condition
<Riddell> wait.. are you a GCHQ spy?
<mparillo> soee: I joined the community on G+. Is it a breach of protocol to post as myself, but I can see if I can post as Kubuntu.
<mparillo> Riddell: Contractor. Nothing special.
<Riddell> mparillo: connected, maybe you need to respond
<Riddell> mparillo: maybe you can share the g+ post on the kubuntu page to the kubuntu community?
<Riddell> mparillo: ok you're now an admin on the linkedin page
<mparillo> The G+ post is shared with the Kubuntu community. It went out under my name. Next time, I will try to get it out under the Kubuntu name instead.
<mparillo> The upgrade died at the end. Something about invalid condition.
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: the package to have QtCurve theme for GTK2 apps is not installed by default ?
<yofel> upgrade died here too :/
<_Groo_> guys is there a ppa for calligra 2.9?
<_Groo_> wanted to test it out
<yofel> vivid has 2.8.90...
<yofel> hm, baloo doesn't get replaced with baloo-kf5 on upgrade. kubuntu-desktop depends on baloo-kf5 and fails to configure
<Riddell> _Groo_: I'm compiling it now
<Riddell> soee: no that's on the todo list to fix
<yofel> oh great, now apport-kde crashes (thanks to the incomplete upgrade I guess)
<mparillo> Hmm, the upgrade did die with an error dialog box, but when I force-powered-off my VM, and restarted it, I got Vivid.
<yofel> dpkg --configure -a runs without errors?
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> what's in /var/log/dist-upgrader/ ?
<yofel> the upgrade did pass mostly so the system should still run
<yofel> Riddell: probably what I just posted
<yofel> filing a bug just now
<yofel> lp 1426132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426132 in baloo-kf5 (Ubuntu) "baloo is not replaced by baloo-kf5 on dist upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426132
<yofel> virtual packages are confusing :/
<mparillo> yofel: baloo-kf5 is not installed
<soee> what was the package name to get breeze look for gtk2 apps ?
<yofel> mparillo: yeah, that's the problem
<mparillo> Looks like I was two minutes late ;-)
<yofel> nah, good to have confirmation :)
<yofel> hm, didn't the iso tracker have upgrade testcases in the past...?
<Riddell> yofel: I think whoever was running it forgot to add them for this beta
<yofel> ah ok
<Riddell> yofel: but better would be to add it to the beta1 wiki page
<yofel> good point
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu
<_Groo_> Riddell: what ppa?
<Riddell> _Groo_: not got that far yet
<Riddell> still working on it on my local machine
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-27
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> de nada
<Riddell> what for?
<Riddell> oh the blog :)
 * jussi waves
<Riddell> g'day sport
<Riddell> well calligra uploaded but it needs work, still at least this fixes krita
<jussi> heya Riddell, long time no speak
<jussi> is anyone else getting screen corruption when using a second screen with plasma 5?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Mirv> sitter: how was the kdelibs4support horridness btw, was it a one time "rebuild for Qt 5.4", or should I keep it on the list of "rebuild whenever landing a new Qt"?
<Riddell> Mirv: it's only for qt 5.4
<Riddell> actually why did it have to be rebuilt?
<sitter> Mirv: one time thing
<sitter> Riddell: it was using a static method from qtbase that wasn't public API
<sitter> the method then got dropped in favor of an implementation with public API. so kdelibs4support was trying to use a symbol that didn't exist anymore
<Mirv> Riddell: sitter: thanks!
<Riddell> "h2222080@gmail.com has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel" hmm real e-mail address or spammer?
<Mirv> hmm, but kwin newly uses private headers and I should add that?
<mgraesslin> Mirv: what? kwin is not using any private headers (yet)
<Mirv> mgraesslin: kwin binary package has obtained dependencies on qtbase-abi-5-4-0 and qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-0, meaning it'd somehow use symbols marked as private
<mgraesslin> Mirv: it shouldn't. Can you see which one they are?
<mgraesslin> Mirv: might it be that the dependencies got set, because kwin had ifdef Qt 5.4 code?
<Mirv> mgraesslin: no, sorry. I'm not sure what'd be the easiest way to do that.
<Mirv> mgraesslin: it shouldn't be because of that, only if during package build debhelper finds using certain symbols
<beluga_> hi, anyone want to try and reproduce https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89697
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 89697 in Installation "Cannot successfully install LO 4.4.1.2 on Kubuntu 14.04" [Blocker,Unconfirmed]
<beluga_> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/?type=deb-x86_64&version=4.4 Instructions he used are here: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/Install/Linux
<beluga_> speaking about WollMux.. Munich?
<beluga_> I have to leave office now, back in 1 h.. you can add a comment to the report directly, if you want
<Mirv> mgraesslin: ok, I ran dpkg-shlibdeps -v -v -v etc manually after building kwin. and found at least _ZN13QOpenGLWidgetC1EP7QWidget6QFlagsIN2Qt10WindowTypeEE@Base 
<Mirv> that only explains qtbase-abi-5-4-0 though, I don't see qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-0 in that output
<mgraesslin> but KWin doesn use OpeNGLWidget
<Mirv> mgraesslin: oh, I've better output now when using dh_shlibdeps to handle the listing of files, 10 symbols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10446388/
<Mirv> now again I don't know how to find how they get into use if it's not directly in code
<mgraesslin> Mirv: QQuickRenderControl became public API in Qt 5.4
<Mirv> ok, that would be a bug in our Qt packages then
<mgraesslin> QQuickRenderControl is used in KWin, but only if built against Qt 5.4 because it's public API there
<Mirv> mitya57: ^ that seems to be a bug in Debian packages too
<Mirv> I guess mark_private_symbols.sh doesn't take care of unmarking now-public symbols
<Mirv> so that would solve qtdeclarative but that qtbase symbol remains a question mark
<Mirv> mgraesslin: kcm_kwin4_genericscripted.so + kwin5_aurorae.so are the ones using that qtbase symbol
<mgraesslin> that just doesn't make sense
<mgraesslin> I just did a grep for QOpeNGL
<Mirv> the binary files match too for grepping that symbol
<mgraesslin> Aurorae has some usage but not kwin4_genericscripted
<mgraesslin> it links Qt5::UiTools - maybe that pulls it in
<mitya57> Mirv, I commented on the bug you filed
<Mirv> mitya57: thanks, wow you're quick in fixing :)
<Mirv> that should be very useful
<Mirv> otherwise similar things might lurk there indefinitely
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> hiho
<soee> Riddell: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Beta-1-Feels-Like-It-Awakened-KDE-from-a-Long-Slumber-Screenshot-Tour-474442.shtml
<soee> mparillo: small suggestion, when posting news about beta or other release, would be good idea to add some picture to post, statistics says that posts with nice pictures have ~ 40% more recipient that read it :)
<mparillo> soee: TY. Will see if I can edit.
<soee> mparillo: nah this one has been posted already, just small tip for the future :)
<mitya57> Mirv, with two fixes to mark_private_symbols.sh, the diff is quite impressive
<mitya57> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtdeclarative.git/commit/?id=fc461f7201551c05
<Mirv> mitya57: eh, I agree upon that... huge
<Mirv> symbols fun
<Riddell> soee: nice :)
<Riddell> soee: fancy writing a kubuntu write article about it?
<Riddell> kubuntu wire
<Riddell> or maybe mparillo can write a kubuntu wire article now that he's the social media master :)
<mparillo> http://wire.kubuntu.org/ does not seem to have a post button.
<mparillo> Do only elite folks see it?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep, but you're now elite
<Riddell> mparillo: you should have an e-mail
<Riddell> time for Spanish, adios, hasta luego
<BluesKaj> mparillo, have you tried netrunner lately ?
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Yes, and I keep coming back to Kubuntu
<mparillo> I do like they way they map the "super" key, but I am now used to <alt><F1>.
<mparillo> IIRC, they default to double-click, and include lots of CODECs, and way too many FF customizations for my taste. It also feels more sluggish, but not as sluggish as Fedora. Fedora, especially with rekonq, is unusable.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok thanks for the heads up. I tried it a while back and it was ok , but wasn't enough to hold me.
<mparillo> I agree.
<BluesKaj> running 14.10 plasma 4 atm, and it's interesting how little memory and cpu is used under the same open apps/load conditions compared to 15.04 and plsama 5 
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi Riddell did you compiled calligra 2.9? do we have an experimental ppa yet to play with?
<shadeslayer> you'll probably have to wait a bit before he answers
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: will do
<_Groo_> kio-mtp is still broken in ci
<_Groo_> for kde 4.x dolphin
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/L2unll0R
<_Groo_> you guys need to drop the hard dependency
<_Groo_> kio-mtp is for kde 4.x, kio mtp for kf5 is in kio-extras, but they should be instalable, both of them
<Riddell> _Groo_: not yet I'm afraid, it's quite complex with new bits and arm failures
<_Groo_> Riddell: np :) how about kio-mtp?
<Riddell> _Groo_: they're both installable no? what's the problem there?
<_Groo_> you cant install kio-mtp, they ARENT both installable
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/L2unll0R
<_Groo_> and its broken for some time now
<Riddell> _Groo_: are you on vivid or utopic?
<_Groo_> utopic, ci
<Riddell> ah right, yeah it'll need backported to utopic
<_Groo_> i need to backport kio-mtp OR change plasma-desktop/workspace meta packages?
<_Groo_> by I i mean YOU lol
<Riddell> backport kio-mtp from vivid should do it
<Riddell> join us! you know you want to
<_Groo_> hmmm gonna test that and ill let you know
<_Groo_> if it works ill upload to my padoca and you can copy from there
<_Groo_> i want to join, but i dont have a fix schedule
<_Groo_> i dont know if i would do more harm then good
<_Groo_> sometimes i have the entire week , sometimes i "disappear" for days because of my work
<_Groo_> if thats acceptable fine,if not, ill contribute as much as i can, as usual
<Riddell> oh that's totally fine
<Riddell> it's a volunteer project, we're just happy with what we can get :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: what's your interest in calligra out of interest? do you use it as an office suite?
<Riddell> mparillo: thanks for posting the wire post
<mparillo> My pleasure. Thanks for making me one of the cool guys.
<mparillo> If you want a user's .02 on Calligra (which it was Kalligra, but no matter). I would put up with it being a blt clunky feeling versus LO, but it must export MS-proprietary formats. Otherwise, I have to install LO anyway.
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes i do, i love the flow app and i play around with krita a lot
<_Groo_> flow is the most underrated app from the entire suite
<ejat> yofel: i wanna try the kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-backports-utopic ... but why its try to remove the whole unity8 ? 
<_Groo_> Riddell: so what do i need to do to get going? i couldnt attend the last meeting
<Riddell> ejat: qt incompatibilities, I'm afraid that's not going to change
<Riddell> _Groo_: have you done packaging before?
<ejat> ouch 
<ejat> Riddell: is it the same in vivid? 
<_Groo_> Riddell: you kidding me right?
<Riddell> ejat: nope, everyone uses the same qt in vivid
<Riddell> _Groo_: want a tutorial?
<ejat> so it will be ok in vivid to have those 2 DE .. 
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you the same riddell?
<_Groo_> Riddell: recently for you guys i did, bluestack, touchpad, pulseaudio, just to mentiona few
<_Groo_> Riddell: i maintain the padoca ppa (used by phoronix and others)
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you confusing me for someone else?
 * ejat wondering is there any other Riddell :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: we are out of sinc here :D
<_Groo_> ejat: he pulled my packages like 2 months ago, and we always talk... me thinks he forgot about it :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: sorry :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: im from the time you still were a canonical eployee
<_Groo_> employee
<_Groo_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/
<Riddell> it's late, I'm busy speaking spanish 
<_Groo_> Riddell: maybe this refreshes your memory
<_Groo_> Riddell: im portuguese:P
<ejat> _Groo_: he not forgot .. just a bit dizzy .. 
<ejat> :)
<_Groo_> im hurt now :/
<Riddell> aww sorry, I have head trauma, my mind doesn't always focus
<ejat> day n nites looking at the codes ... 
<_Groo_> Riddell: you even invited me to the last meeting for admission of .. hu... 
<_Groo_> sgclark
<Riddell> I know, I'm sorry! brain breakage :(
 * Riddell hugs _Groo_ 
<ejat> :)
 * soee thinks Riddell shoudl sing in spanish for _Groo_
 * Riddell puts on Manu Chao Me Gustas Tu
<_Groo_> Riddell: :D relax i was over reacting
<Riddell> phew
<_Groo_> Riddell: anyway who do i need to spank to start the "lets get more slave work to kubuntu ranks" process?
<KDDA> hi all, I have been running Kubuntu15.04 for a few weeks now and found it very stable.  However I have run into a problem.  For some reason when I log in Im getting a blank desktop, no kickoff menu or anything.  if I move my user account folder and log in, everything is fine again.  But when I copy over my files, it stops working again!
<soee> some configuration problems, did you upgrade from other version ?
<soee> KDDA: ^
<KDDA> I came from 14.10, but clean install
<soee> KDDA: but you had .kde .config fodlers backed up ?
<KDDA> it was working fine until about an hour ago (I was trying to install TileMill)
<ejat> soee: u mean after upgrade need to clean up the configuration .kde folder ? 
<_Groo_> try removing .cache
<_Groo_> and relog
<_Groo_> leave theconfiguration files
<ejat> or only the .cache folder .. 
<_Groo_> just remove .cache
<soee> ejat: i had a lot of problems after upgrading
<KDDA> _Groo_: I have just tried that
<_Groo_> KDDA: and?
<_Groo_> btw after removing .cache run kbuilsycoca5
<KDDA> can get in, but no kickoff menu
<KDDA> I renamed the .cache folder
<soee> Riddell: nice track :)
<_Groo_> k, open a terminal and run plasmashell, and paste the output in pastebin
<_Groo_> KDDA: dont rename, .cache is dispendable
<_Groo_> remove it, run kbuilsycoca5, relog
<KDDA> does it need sudo?
<KDDA> plasmashell output is one line
<KDDA> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<KDDA> kbuilsycoca5 = command not found
<_Groo_> kbuildsycoca5
<_Groo_> and its with your user
<_Groo_> no sudo needed
<KDDA> ok, that did something
<KDDA> Ill relog#
<_Groo_> wait
<_Groo_> run plasmashell
<KDDA> ok
<_Groo_> before relogging
<_Groo_> any difference?
<KDDA> same output
<_Groo_> only one line?
<KDDA> yup
<_Groo_> what does it show?
<_Groo_> any wallpaper? anything?
<KDDA> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<KDDA> my wallpaper is showing since I renamed the .cache folder
<_Groo_> no, visually
<_Groo_> so, just no kickoff
<KDDA> the coloured triangles
<_Groo_> if you click the right mouse button do you have a menu?
<KDDA> no kickoff or running apps, or clock, taskbar
<KDDA> yes
<KDDA> thats how I was able to load browser and come here
<KDDA> should I try a relog?
<_Groo_> aparently the old configurations arent working at all
<_Groo_> i would start fresh :P
<_Groo_> thats what i did when i migrated
<_Groo_> too much differences to make it work
<KDDA> I did start fresh
<KDDA> my "old" user account was Kubuntu 15.04
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<KDDA> I rebooted and it stopped working :/
<_Groo_> do an apt-get update then, might be missing a package or whatever
<KDDA> it was after an update, this problem started!
<_Groo_> so... might be missing stuff...
<_Groo_> wont hurt
<KDDA> has anyone else rebooted recently?
<_Groo_> KDDA: hu?
<KDDA> well it only started after a reboot
<_Groo_> KDDA: ok, try to see if there is an update
<_Groo_> KDDA: you said that if you start with a new account everything works?
<KDDA> and when I move my user account and force it to make a new one, it works, just missing all my settings and files
<KDDA> the launcher works, but all my applications done!
<KDDA> dont
<_Groo_> KDDA: what you mean the applications dont?
<KDDA> Kontact, IRC chat, Skype, all the stuff I use 
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> KDDA: you are obviously missing stuff
<_Groo_> KDDA: do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<KDDA> yeah
<_Groo_> KDDA: and paste the results
<_Groo_> Riddell: so how do i start to become a kubuntu valiant minion? 
<KDDA> if I moved the user account again and overwrite the new files into my old account would that fix it?
<_Groo_> it you cant even open a kde/qt file , something is more wrong then just the config files
<_Groo_> run kontact from the command line, does it open?
<KDDA> oh there is a kernel update
<KDDA> is that just released?
<Riddell> _Groo_: do more useful stuff like backporting kio-mtp and apply for kubuntu-ninjas and apply for kubuntu-membership and apply for kubuntu-dev 
 * ejat kudos _Groo_
<_Groo_> Riddell: i have all 3
<KDDA> _Groo_: Kontact works fine, just no kickoff menu etc
<_Groo_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<Riddell> _Groo_: you have kubuntu-ninjas but not kubuntu-membership or kubuntu-dev
<_Groo_> KDDA: just start fresh, make a backup of the old account and configure it manually
<_Groo_> Riddell: must have expired
<KDDA> Ive moved back to the main archive, maybe the Ireland mirror is slow updating
<valorie> ever since seeing Guardians of the Galaxy, _Groo_ is mapped to Groot
<valorie> :-)
<_Groo_> valorie: i AM groo(t)
<valorie> :-)
<ejat> :)
<valorie> the little Groot, dancing - fantastic way to end the film
<_Groo_> valorie: thanos as always my favorite anti hero of the marvel universe
<_Groo_> valorie: the old, conqueror thanos
<_Groo_> valorie: he killed half the universe to give the souls as a present for his girlfriend, death itself
<_Groo_> valorie: most romantic thing ever!
<Riddell> calligra compiling away in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<mparillo> Ahh, http://wire.kubuntu.org/ feeds https://planetkde.org/
<valorie> so _Groo_ has a dark side, I see
<mparillo> The Force is like Duct Tape. It has a dark side and a light side, and it holds the universe together.
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you move it to ci after?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or a fresh ppa just with calligra?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or i could do it myself i suppose :D
<_Groo_> valorie: not dark, just grey (pun intended)
<valorie> bleah, bad news about my laptop: series of unfortunate events will leave me with shiny new vivid beta and nothing else - all data from rather old backup
<valorie> :(
<Riddell> _Groo_: that PPA does only have calligra in it (the other stuff is vivid)
<Riddell> _Groo_: ci is mostly only for frameworks stuff
<valorie> but first world problems, I guess
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah yes,i didnt noticed it was vivid
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill upgrade from there and let you know
<soee> what about new LO ?
<Riddell> not out department
<Riddell> not our department
<soee> ubuntus ?
<Riddell> yes
<soee> ah, ok :)
<soee> Vivid will have QT 5.4.1 ?
<KDDA> _Groo_: still no kickoff menu :/
<KDDA> Ive even tried overwriting the newly created files into my older account
 * Riddell out, buenos noches
<KDDA> :) Its back!
<KDDA> I deleted the plasma files in .config
<KDDA> lost a few customiations, but can live with that
<KDDA> thanks for your help _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> KDDA: np, good to know you are up on your track again
<KDDA> are you on the dev team?
<valorie> KDDA: any of us who contribute are part of the dev team
<valorie> join us
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and yes, _Groo_ is part of the dev team
<KDDA> coding isnt really my thing
<_Groo_> KDDA: this isnt coding, its packaging, we code because we have to :P
<KDDA> do you reckon MIR will take off?
<valorie> we not only package, we code, write, have a website, documentation, promo and outreach and on and on
<valorie> we very much need help on the documentation for vivid, especially great screenshots
<valorie> and as far as I know, we have no Vivid banner for the website yet either
<KDDA> well if you need mapping done, Im your man!
<valorie> what sort of mapping do you do, KDDA?
<valorie> are you involved in OSM?
<KDDA> OpenStreetMap
<KDDA> yup
<valorie> oh very cool
<KDDA> mapping townlands in Ireland
<valorie> please be sure that a coruña is really detailed where we'll be for Akademy
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> ooooo, that is so excellent for Ireland
<valorie> I've not done genealogy research there yet, but townlands are so important
<valorie> I know that much
<valorie> do you work with the Marble team?
<KDDA> do genealogy too
<KDDA> nope, reasearch and draw the townlands and other features
<valorie> well, marble would be the obvious KDE team to network with
<valorie> I know nicolas alvarez is really active in OSM too
<KDDA> havent come across him
<valorie> I hope the missing bits we need for Gramps to display mapping will work in 15.04
<KDDA> is gramps still being developed?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> unfortunately, it uses gtk
<KDDA> I use a PHP app called webtrees
<valorie> but yup, devels are still active on the list and forums, not so much in #gramps
<valorie> most of my efforts right now are sucking census images from myheritage, and adding to stuff in wikitree
<valorie> I did a 23andme kit, and am trying to get all the segment match groups collaborating together
<KDDA> any matches?
<valorie> loss of all my data is going to set me back a bit
<valorie> loads
<valorie> over a thousand, actually
<KDDA> what part of the world?
<valorie> not all are interested in working, or collaborating, naturally
<valorie> my dad is half Scots, half Swedish, so he's pretty easy
<valorie> my mother is heinz 57 from all over northern europe
<valorie> but her McBees are scotch-irish, as they are called here
<valorie> a branch of my dad's Cowans went from Stirling SCT to the plantation in Ireland, and that is confirmed by yDNA matches
<KDDA> what part?
<valorie> hmmm, I'd have to dig that out
<valorie> I guess I'll need to anyway, to help out the matches
<valorie> one thing at a time - I've lost all the recent data that was on my machine
<valorie> so the next weeks will be recreating what I can
<KDDA> how did you lose it?
<valorie> whatever isn't online
<valorie> series of unfortunate events, starting with no recent backup
<valorie> then a upgrade that left my laptop unbootable
<KDDA> that happens me a lot!
<valorie> and then forgetting to bring the backup drive to my son's so he could try to do a backup anyway before proceeding
<valorie> I've never had a bad upgrade before
<valorie> now I'll be more religious of backing up
<valorie> my biggest loss was a text file of my 23&me matches interlaced with gedmatch folks
<valorie> but I can recreate it
<valorie> will just take some days of work
<KDDA> oh sorry, was reading!
<KDDA> Kolab 3.4 was released today!
<KDDA> yeah, its important to backup regularly
<valorie> I've always been ~good
<valorie> now I'll be *good*
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-28
<ngaio> Should I be filing a bug related to the broken theming? In the main menu (is it called kicker?) I'm getting black squares instead of icons; Plasma tools like "Configure Notifications" have no theme, and my Qt5 app looks like it has no theme either. Is this expected?
<valorie> certainly it is not expected
<valorie> when did you first notice this, ngaio?
<ngaio> valorie, I fist installed kubuntu vivid about 3 weeks ago, perhaps. It's been present since that time.
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<ngaio> valorie, in any case I need to leave now, so we'll discuss it another time :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi KDDA
<ovidiu-florin> we are having a talk about the Kubuntu website here: https://meet.jit.si/KubuntuWebsiteSprint plsea join if you are interested
<BluesKaj> another website without FF support :/
<lordievader> Pff
<lordievader> Should it be a mostly black screen?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: no
<ovidiu-florin> refresh
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Does it really need webcam and microphone access?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> you can disable that
<lordievader> Still give a black screen though.
<lordievader> Meh, too bad.
<mparillo> Does not work in rekonq either.
<BluesKaj> well, I have no camera or mic connected to this pc, so this site is immaterial 
<mparillo> https://meet.jit.si/KubuntuWebsiteSprint gives a black screen on Chrome for me.
<BluesKaj> and chrome addresbar font is small it's unrteadable on a TV/monitor from 3.5M 
<BluesKaj> so small
<BluesKaj> doesn't expand with ctl+
<BluesKaj> I like chrome, but it's annoying on a large monitor ..wish google would fix those hard coded fonts and get with progress, not everyone usses 22" monitors anymore
<soee> whats the problem ;)
<soee> increase font DPI in Chrome settings and done 
<soee> well its called page zoom or something
<soee> im using 125%
<soee> on my laptop and all is fine :)
<mparillo> soee: I think BluesKaj means not the fonts in the web page, but the font on the address bar.
<BluesKaj> that's not dpi soee
<BluesKaj> I'm using 150% on the webpage with laege fonts but the sddressbar remains tiny even with the smallest font setting at 14...this is a 42" monitor/tv ,mnot a laptop
<soee> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> addressbar
<ovidiu-florin> meeting is over
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin:  I am a big fan of two things: http://www.nngroup.com/topic/web-usability/  and I agree that whoever wrote about a call to action was on the right track, but I would frame it differently. I think the approach should be to put the design at the service of what a visitor wants to do. First time visitors may want to know what makes Kubuntu the right distro for them (I assume most visitors know about distros, 
<mparillo> but that might be a bad assumption). Returning visitors probably want to know what is new, and where can they get it. A call to action can also be to build an ethos of "now that you like this, how can you pay it back" by pointing at the community.
<siddharth7> hi devs, anyone around?
<BluesKaj> depends
<KDDA> anyone know the status of KDE Connect?
<Riddell> we need to package 0.8 and there's a kf5 version due out
<Riddell> siddharth7: you pung?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's new from your website sprinting today?
<KDDA> are you Jonathan Riddell?
<alket> how is 15.04 coming out, is it somehow stable, im very temped to install it my main computer
<Riddell> alket: the Beta is looking pretty good
<alket> thanks
<KDDA> alket: Im using it as daily driver, looking very good indeed
<Riddell> KDDA: busy writing a history of Kubuntu, 10 years old next month!
<siddharth7> i didn't get you Riddell
<alket> nice Riddell , can't wait to read it
<KDDA> congrats
<Riddell> siddharth7: you asked if anyone was around
<KDDA> you have been involved from day one?
<Riddell> before day one
<siddharth7> yeah, I wanted to know if any dev is available here to hep me
<Riddell> back when it was just rumours and I was trying to get KDE's attention to them
<Riddell> siddharth7: usually you just say your problem and someone may help or may point you at somewhere more appropriate to help
<siddharth7> ok
<KDDA> I only jumped ship when Unity made me !
<siddharth7> i want to contribute to Kubuntu
<siddharth7> are there any projects available?
<Riddell> siddharth7: of course, lots :)
<Riddell> siddharth7: we need software packaged, coding to be coded on, much stuff tested, users to be supported
<Riddell> there's a todo list at https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> much of what we do is packaging software, I'm always happy to give tutorials in doing that
<alket> I remember when I installed Kubuntu in 2009 , it  was so bad i never looked at it anymore, then Unity made me too , but this time Kubuntu was awesome xD
<siddharth7> I generally use python and PyQt, do you have anything regarding these two?
<Riddell> siddharth7: yep, our installer ubiquity is in need of a port to Qt 5
<siddharth7> ok
<siddharth7> so can you help me get started?
<Riddell> bzr co lp:ubiquity :)
<Riddell> see if you can install it and run it
<Riddell> running   debuild  should get it compiled and installed
<Riddell> running it, well it's an OS installer so you need to be very careful not to wipe your disk when running it on an installed system
<Riddell> which you can do by telling it not to unmount and not to install to the disk you're using
<Riddell> but it's a risk
<KDDA> Riddell: is there issues with the dist upgrade from 14.10?
<siddharth7> is its installation similar to ubuntu?
<siddharth7> and which version should i install
<siddharth7> ?
<yofel> KDDA: there is one known issue so far
<Riddell> siddharth7: install the kubuntu vivid beta
<Riddell> it's just the same as installing ubuntu desktop, but more colourful
<yofel> KDDA: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu#Known_Problems (mostly the last point)
<siddharth7> ok
<KDDA> yofel: my upgrade didnt go very well
<KDDA> had to install fresh
<yofel> hm, do you still have the upgrade logs?
<KDDA> maybe, where would they be?
<yofel>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<yofel> but if you reinstalled already they're probably gone
<KDDA> it was the same problem I had last night, black wallpaper and no kickoff menu etc
<yofel> odd
<KDDA> took me 4 days to get it working!
<KDDA> I thought it was the NVidia graphics
<KDDA> the installer kept crashing on the hardward part
<KDDA> which log are you interested in?
<yofel> the apt term log
<KDDA> any particular part?
<yofel> just wondering if there's any errors. If not, it might be something with the plasma config files. Not sure where to look there
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: pong?
<KDDA> thats what Im starting to think
<KDDA> to get plasma working last night I had to delete the config files
<KDDA> I moved the .cache and rm plasma*
<KDDA> nothing in ther logs popping out at me
<KDDA> where would that hardware "issue" be logged?
<alket> Fresh Install is always the way
<alket> to go
<KDDA> alket, tell Kontact that!
<alket> just copy the config
<KDDA> its a nightmare to get configured again
<alket> make a backup with SpiderOak
<alket> and sync it across your computers
<KDDA> does it backup Akonadi and MySQL records it needs?
<alket> well i keep my projects on bitbucket private
<alket> and I have configured git to also push the mysql schemas
<KDDA> I sync with Kolab servers and can never seem to fix Akonadi when it decides to die on me
<KDDA> works brilliant when its working, but nightmare when it starts misbehaving
<BluesKaj> is akonadi necessary ?
<KDDA> seems to be for Kontact
<KDDA> and the Groupware elements of it
<KDDA> is the home directory encyrption still buggy in 15.04?
<KDDA> has anyone found that switching focus to another window sometimes takes a few clicks?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: glad to see you're back
<ovidiu-florin> I've already talked to Paweł
<alket> wow, im very impressed by Kubuntu 15.04 
<alket> Installation went smooth, just that it didn't recognise that I'm connected to internet
<KDDA> alket: how are you connected?
<alket> lan cable
<KDDA> it working now?
<alket> yes now it works
<alket> also it was working on live cd
<alket> just installer didnt knew about it
<KDDA> just not in the installer
<alket> also Yakuake doesn't work :s
<KDDA> Konsole is crashing when you close it too
<KDDA> still few wee bugs :)
<alket> yep
<alket> did anyone get Yakuake to work
<KDDA> dont use it
<KDDA> but Ill try :)
<alket> well it works now :)
<alket> becuase it was complaining that Konsole wasn't installed
<alket> but after apt-get upgrade it works :)
<KDDA> you fixed it!  That was fast!
<alket> I didn't do anything :)
<KDDA> works for me too :)
<alket> also xorg-edgers have ppa for this version 
<alket> :')
<KDDA> is the main desktop display staying on F1?
<alket> whats F1
<KDDA> it used to be Ctl Alt F8
<KDDA> but has moved to F1
<alket> F1 doesn't do anything for me
<KDDA> I used to use Ctl Alt F1 to drop into a terminal
<KDDA> cause your on default desktop
<KDDA> F1 is the one you're on now
<alket> yes
<alket> I thought was stuck
<alket> started to use all F*
<alket> hehe , F1 got me back
<KDDA> before it used to be F8 
<alket> yes
<KDDA> for some reason its moved :/
<KDDA> caused me a bit of confusion 
<alket> yes me too , I thought for a moment that you tricked me hehe
<alket> until I hit F1
<KDDA> must be part of Wayland
<alket> what 15.04 uses wayland
<KDDA> apparently
<alket> how to check
<KDDA> not sure :/
<KDDA> alket: I read it somewhere
<KDDA> Kubuntu isnt going to be using MIR which is Ubuntu's main display server
<valorie> kwin will not use mir, yes
<KDDA> hi valorie :)
<KDDA> was I speaking with you yesterday?
<alket> also GTK applications look very ugly
<KDDA> I like the look of 15.04
<KDDA> alket: have you noticed strange behaviour in focus switching between applications?
<alket> hmm no
<valorie> hello
<valorie> yes, I'm always here
<alket> hi valorie
<KDDA> valorie I installed latest gramps today, but getting an error "OsmGpsMap module not loaded" any idea how to fix?
<valorie> hmmm, I did fix that, but can't recall what package fixed it.... I used apt-cache search to look at all the osm-related packages and found some stuff
<valorie> there is also info on the gramps wiki
<KDDA> I installed python-osmgpsmap but still complaining :/
<alket> im getting flicrs on some dialogs
<alket> who do I complain too xD
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-01
<alket> kubuntu 15.04 doesn't have audio for me
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> good morning
<lordievader> Hey alket 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alket-tab> Hi i cant boot
<alket-tab> Only black screen
<alket-tab> Pls help
<BluesKaj> alket-tab, try holding the left shift key down after the bios page
<BluesKaj> immediately after 
<BluesKaj> grub should appear
<alket> thanks BluesKaj
<alket> i wen one kernel down
<alket> alsi I dont have audio :s
<BluesKaj> alket, which kubuntu ?
<alket> 15.04
<lordievader> alket: Shall we more to #ubuntu+1? This is not a user support channel.
<soee> hiho, i see kernel 3.19 has been added :)
<alket> soee: yes that kernel is a bit problematic with nvidia
<alket> i get black screen
<BluesKaj> no nvidia problems here with 3.19
<alket> I use xorg edgers
<alket> because without nvidia-346-updates, its useless for me
<sitter> Riddell: are ye here?
<soee> makin nvidia driver to work in vivid is almost impossible
<alket> how come soee ?
<alket> bcs of wayland ?
<Riddell> hi sitter 
<BluesKaj> alket, xedgers support is behind the curve mostly 
<alket> well it worked well for me in 14.10
<alket> without xorg, i get a very lows FPS on games
<sitter> Riddell: forgot what I wanted.. ah yeah, did you talk to the l10n people about documentation?
<sitter> Riddell: also, your log creating tool is very dumb it doesn't even do html escaping :S
<sitter> good news is that latter I can fix with some 50 lines of proper code 
<Riddell> sitter: log creating tool? that's just a for loop over git log --oneline isn't it?
<Riddell> sitter: no I've failed to talk about docs, it's on my todo
<alket> is kdevelop 4.7 coming to vivid ?
<sitter> Riddell: and then generates html from that and the html is 99% of the time not standard compliant because html markup characters are not escaped
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10489286/
<soee> alket: no, sddm lightdm etc. 
<soee> nvidia-prime broken for iptimus tech laptops
<alket> yes, it showed me like that when i was installing
<soee> *optimus
<alket> I jsut clicked at something xD
<Riddell> sitter: fair point, the output is intended to be human edited but stuff like that can be fixed easier with some code indeed
<sitter> Riddell: I wrote a dirty logme.rb. completely untested and very naughty code. just in case you fancy testing that on an existing release_data
 * sitter actually things such a log should be an artifact created by tarme anyway
<alket> dobule clicking in windows headers doesn't maximise it
<KDDA> alket: how are you getting on, anything major?
<alket> what do you mean ?
<KDDA> with 15.04
<KDDA> have you found any major issues?
<alket> well, just the Maximise window thing
<alket> and also sometimes Dolphin crashes when i want to edit a file with kate
<soee> alket: it gets broken sometimes but i dont know why, for me works fine for most of the time, than somme app od other thing mages it broken
<soee> hardto investigate
<alket> well i think it happens to me when i do: kdesu kate 
<alket> then for w hile it crashes
<yofel> nvidia 340.76 works fine for me so far in vivid (sadly my card got retired so I'm stuck with that)
<soee> yofel: does it have dependency to lightdm ?
<yofel> I'm using sddm, but I only have one GPU
<BluesKaj> I don't see the 3.19 kernel ppl are complaining about, guess I don't have correct repos
<soee> BluesKaj: it was todayin updates
<BluesKaj> dodd I didn't see it
<BluesKaj> err odd :)
<soee> yofel: but nvidia-prime or nvidia driver has lightdm deps ?
<yofel> nvidia-prime depends on lightdm | gdm | kdm
<yofel> and I do have lightdm installed, I'm just not using it
<soee> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/01/worksace11.png
<yofel> hm, 3.19.0-7 already
<BluesKaj> nope, 3.18 here
<soee> well ill wait a bit, maybe my bugreport will get some attention (@ nvidia-prime)
<BluesKaj> no ppas here, and partners is commented
<soee> BluesKaj: prbably different mirror ?
<soee> im using the main server
<BluesKaj> usually the ca.archives are up to date 
<BluesKaj> i'm in no hurry to break my setup anyway :)
<soee> hmm
<soee> fontconfig/ and logs/ dirs in home are related to new konversation ?
<sitter> logs is, fontconfig/ sounds very wrong though
<soee> in fontconfig there is a lot of hashed names .cache-3 files
<alket> Dolphin crashing got too anyoning now
<soee> alket: when doing what ?
<alket> almost anything
<shadeslayer> sitter: the ruby json module is stupid
<shadeslayer> doesn't even know how to serialize classes
<shadeslayer> I had to use a gem
<sitter> >
<sitter> ?
<soee> alket: on Vivid ?
<alket> yes
<alket> brb have to go, will be back soon
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10492017/
<sitter> ehm
<sitter> dump needs backing in the class
<shadeslayer> yeah exactly
<shadeslayer> >> YAML.dump magic
<shadeslayer> => "--- !ruby/object:Magic\nmagic: magic\n"
<sitter> http://www.rubydoc.info/stdlib/json/JSON#dump-class_method
<shadeslayer> so the JSON module is just stupid
<sitter> no you just don't know how to read documentation
<sitter> yaml and json do not feature the same API
<shadeslayer> "This method is part of the implementation of the load/dump interface of Marshal and YAML."
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> that sounds wrong
<shadeslayer> surely that should say JSON
<shadeslayer> sitter: they don't but if YAML can dump arbitary objects, then JSON should be able to too
<shadeslayer> surely they have access to the same data
<sitter> shadeslayer: http://www.rubydoc.info/stdlib/json/JSON.generate
<sitter> [21:16] <sitter> no you just don't know how to read documentation
<sitter> why are you messing with object dumping again anyway
<sitter> are you sending objects over the network again?
<shadeslayer> I needed to dump data into JSON
<shadeslayer> from my classes
<shadeslayer> as a static file
<sitter> why?
<shadeslayer> JSON::GeneratorError: only generation of JSON objects or arrays allowed
<shadeslayer> sitter: data for a website
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> database?
<shadeslayer> sitter: what I suggested as well
<sitter> shadeslayer: but?
<shadeslayer> sitter: they wanted static data :p
<sitter> how is a dataship less static than a jsonship?
<sitter> https://www.pullreview.com/github/apachelogger/releaseme/reviews/rewrite :'<
<BluesKaj> which repos is the 3.19 kernel available from?
<BluesKaj> it's not in the ca archive yet
<shadeslayer> sitter: dunno
<shadeslayer> also what
<sitter> shadeslayer: what what
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> I'm just tired
<alket> back
<alket> is this Dolphin crash being fixed ?
<yofel> doesn't crash here, got a stacktrace?
<alket> well , idk how to get one
<yofel> no drkonqi?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> maybe ~/.xsession-errors will have something when it happens
<alket> that file is very big
<alket> also no audio, amarok has it but not games
<KDDA> dolpin is fine with me too
<shadeslayer> sitter: we should rewrite our tooling in ruby
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> crysttal I Mean
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://crystal-lang.org/
<sitter> sure
<alket> anyone wants to help me with audio ?
<alket> fixed
<KDDA> what was wrong with audio alket?
<alket> i fixed it
<valorie> o/ from my vivid lappy
<KDDA> hi valorie
<alket> hint: dolphin doesn't swim :p
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-29
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> wow quiet night!
<clivejo> sitter: would you mind adding http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kactivitymanagerd.git/ to KCI?
<clivejo> Source, I think, is located here - git clone git@git.kde.org:kactivitymanagerd
<clivejo> sitter: could you also give kubuntu-ci a kick up the backside, I think its fallen asleep
<clivejo> hi santa_
<santa_> hi
<clivejo> how are you?
<clivejo> santa_: regarding akonadi, you were explaining how to fix it but my IRC was disconnecting and messing me about
<clivejo> would you mind repeating what you said?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/
<santa_> clivejo: updating the *.install files
<sitter> clivejo: yofel_ and sgclark are admins who can help I am sure (:
<clivejo> sitter: they can add stuff to KCI?
<sitter> all admins can
<clivejo> am I?
<sitter> don't think so
<clivejo> unfortunately they not been around much :(
<clivejo> and have higher priorities than KCI
<sitter> you could ask them to make you admin 
<clivejo> santa_: Im still confused, are these libs public or private?
<santa_> clivejo: nevermind
<santa_> sgclark: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/akonadi.git/commit/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=5824b51c3e3e8efd2fc383d420df3b6c28666fc1
<santa_> ↑ it seems you forgot to do git add against the *.install files here
<santa_> clivejo: ↑ and that's why it doesn't work
<clivejo> I know, but what do I add to the install file
<clivejo> the sym link or the actual lib?
<santa_> clivejo: have you packaged libraries before?
<clivejo> The installer is removing the lib - -- Removed runtime path from "/«BUILDDIR»/akonadi-15.12.1+git20160227.1356+16.04/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5.1.53"
<clivejo> santa_: no, Im still learning this stuff
<clivejo> it looks like a private lib, but its being installed into the public ones
<santa_> I think you should read https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<clivejo> thanks, that looks like bedtime reading :P  
<santa_> clivejo: oh, better than waiting for scarlett to add the files: grab the latest source package from the archive, get the install files from it, add them to git
<clivejo> I have the install file
<santa_> you should add them at least in the kubuntu_unstable and kubuntu_xenial_archive branch
<clivejo> not the xenial
<santa_> the install file? which one?
<clivejo> this is lastest git changes
<clivejo> kubuntu_#unstable
<clivejo> this one http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/akonadi.git/tree/debian/akonadi-server.install?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=5824b51c3e3e8efd2fc383d420df3b6c28666fc1
<clivejo> I have removed usr/bin/akonadiselftest
<santa_> well, there are other missing install files
<clivejo> I know but which of the files do I need to install
<santa_> look
<clivejo> there are 3 libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5.1.53, libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5 and libKF5AkonadiXml.so
<clivejo> The installer is deleting libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5.1.53
<santa_> no, it's not
<santa_> just listen to me
 * clivejo listens
<santa_> 1. grab the source package of akonadi uploaded to xenial
<santa_> with apt-get source akonadi or launchpad
<clivejo> its not the xenial branch Im working on
<santa_> whatever you prefer
<clivejo> KCI grabs the latest from KDE master git
<santa_> and you still don't listen
<santa_> I repeat, grab the source package from xenial
<santa_> compare the contents of debian/* with the contents of kubuntu_xenial_archive
<santa_> you will find out there are some missing install files in git
<santa_> add the missing files to kubuntu_xenial_archive
<santa_> and cherry-pick or merge to kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> clivejo: doubts?
<clivejo> lots
<clivejo> the xenial release is 15.12
<clivejo> the kubuntu_unstable is packaging the new release, to be 16.04
<santa_> so what?
<clivejo> I dunno how to explain this :/
<clivejo> upstream are moving stuff about
<clivejo> these files used to be in libkf5akonadixml5 which was part of kdepimlibs
<clivejo> now they seem to be moved to akonadi
<clivejo> should there not be a libkf5akonadixml5 in the akonadi control file
<clivejo> Im confusing myself, Im gonna go clear my head
<santa_> clivejo: it's very simple to understand: there are some missing *.install in git because someone forgot to add them, so buldiing the package from git doesn't work
<santa_> and the solution is adding them
<santa_> and they are in the akonadi source package from xenial, as simple as that
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> clivejo: Oh seems I am the dumb one. Adding files.
<clivejo> sgclark: Ive done it
<sgclark> okie dokie.
<clivejo> finally figured out what was going on
<sgclark> sorry
<clivejo> those packages have moved from kdepimlibs to akonadi?
<sgclark> I have no idea. I added the new libs though and seems I forgot git add? seems like debcommit -a should have done that. sorry
<clivejo> sgclark: have you access to add a new package on KCI?
<sgclark> probably, I have no idea how to though
<clivejo> sgclark: its fine!  Made me do some research into where those packages used to be
<clivejo> and why upstream have moved them
<clivejo> they have also split kactivities
<clivejo> and moved some packages about
<clivejo> there will be a new plasma package called kactivitymanagerd
<clivejo> git repo is here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kactivitymanagerd.git/
<clivejo> sourcecode is here - git clone git@git.kde.org:kactivitymanagerd
<clivejo> need to add it to KCI
<sgclark> as I said, Idont know how. I will look into it when I can
<clivejo> can you give me admin access so I can look into it?
<sgclark> dunno if I even have that access
<clivejo> or who decides that?
<sgclark> heh not me
<sgclark> just a peon here
<clivejo> sitter said earlier you and yofel have acess
<yofel> she does
<clivejo> ah yofel!
<yofel> I have to for that matter, but I have no idea what I'm supposed to do
<clivejo> speak of the devil :P
<yofel> *too
<clivejo> is it possible for me to get access?
<clivejo> Id like to tidy up those packages to use the proper debian repo
<clivejo> libgapi etc
<sgclark> did you get an answer form maxy?/ and I can do that, I just need a darn cup of coffee
<clivejo> sgclark: yes
<clivejo> I picked him up wrong
<clivejo> he said to go ahead with libgapi, but he has nothing to do with libkolab
<clivejo> and recommended to stay with the kubuntu repo for those
<clivejo> I have to get in touch with detrout regarding the libkolab repos
<clivejo> but keep missing her
<sgclark> but I saw a conversation in debian irc with you and her and she said yes but not too many
 * sgclark is so confused
<clivejo> I spoke to her a while back regarding kolab as a whole
<sgclark> anyway I will try and find some docs on the ci I seem to have access to
<clivejo> basically libkolab is used by the client side kdepim, but also to server side Kolab server
<clivejo> the serve side builds against a non-X hacked package called libcalendaring
<clivejo> the client side used kdepim libs
<clivejo> but they dont like each other!
<clivejo> the kdepim team are currently trying to factor out parts that arent needed
<clivejo> I think thats why the akonadi stuff is being moved out 
<sgclark> yes they are doing the same think like frameworks
<sgclark> I am aware.
<clivejo> so it can be used by both server and client alike
<sgclark> Which is why we need to use debians work if they have it sorted.
<clivejo> I agree
<clivejo> but I misread what maxy said
<clivejo> I asked him two questions in one and got confused on the answer!
<sgclark> sadly my bouncer craped out and I have no logs from weekend :(
<sgclark> I have been fighting a migraine for a week,  needed some rest
<clivejo> my IRC connection has been very intermittent too 
<clivejo> awww hope you are feeling better
<ScottK> Freenode was pretty bouncy the last few days.
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> explains the net splits I saw before the emptiness
<clivejo> I get very frustrated at my inability to communicate !!
<ScottK> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/28/%23kubuntu-devel.html for those that missed yesterday.
<clivejo> perks of being dyslexic
<clivejo> yofel: who would I need to talk to about getting admin access on KCI?
<clivejo> is it a LP group or just a control list on KCI server?
<yofel> LP group + ssh access
<yofel> I can add you later today
<clivejo> ok dokey :)
<sgclark> well it looks like pkg-kde/plasma has a catch all '*' to build in kci
<sgclark> so my guess is that all is need is to make sure there are stable/unstable branches?
<sgclark> sitter: ^ ?
<sgclark> also as far as I can see we cannot commit to this repo. Do we need to fork or some such?
<sitter> fork and pull request or you can simply make a repo with just your data/ and then use that in update-projects.rb rather than the default data set
<sitter> and yeah. all that is needed is CI branches... and then someone needs to run aforementioned script
<sgclark> ok thanks
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/wiki/Getting-Started
<sgclark> thanks
<clivejo> sitter: do you know why kubuntu-ci bot isnt working?
<sitter> because freenode blocked the datacenter
<clivejo> how come Neon bot works?
<clivejo> are they different machines?
<sitter> yes
<sgclark> ok update-projects.rb blew up. syntax error on xci
<sgclark> duno what xci is
<sgclark> looks like a space in between to colons
<sgclark> sitter:  ^
<sgclark> s/to/two/
<sitter> sgclark: backtrace?
<sitter> not much reason for xci to blow up xD
<sgclark> sitter: https://paste.kdeorg/psst8v0qs
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> https://paste.kde.org/psst8v0qs
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/wiki/Getting-Started
<sitter> very first thing there :P
<sitter> your ruby is older than 2.1
<sgclark> I am on the server? what? I have to re clone on the server?
<sitter> we don't run project updates on the server
<sgclark> well it is complaining about reboots and updates
<sgclark> oh?
<sitter> run locally. talks to server through api
<sgclark> meh sorry. still not awake. ok
<sitter> applies to all the scripts in the main directory actually
<clivejo> what is the host port?
<clivejo> I assume FDN is kci.pangea.pub?
<clivejo> or should I use IP address - 54.252.111.19 ?
<clivejo> if its an API the port is 80?
<sitter> clivejo: either ip or domain name
<sitter> also yes, port 80
<clivejo> Ill use IP
<sgclark> Alright. I'm out. good luck everybody.
<clivejo> sitter: Ive spoken to FreeNode staff and they have added the KCI IP to a whitelist
<clivejo> the bot should be able to connect now
<clivejo> the bot is back!
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> its running very slow today#
<clivejo> usually has the queue cleared by this time
 * clivejo is STILL UNSTABLE 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kfunk> how stable would you consider 16.04 at this point? anyone running it yet? :)
<kfunk> (I have some bigger issues with the Kubuntu Backports PPA on 15.10, and I'd like to upgrade)
<clivejo> kfunk: Ive been running it for few months and has been stable for me
<clivejo> but it is a work in progress and might break
<kfunk> ok, perfect. 
<kfunk> sure
<clivejo> what are the issues with backports?
<kfunk> clivejo: korganizer broken
<kfunk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352256
<ubottu> KDE bug 352256 in general "Korganizer / Kontakt crash [EventViews::AgendaView::placeDecorations]" [Crash,Confirmed]
<clivejo> kfunk: what version of apps have you installed?
<kfunk> clivejo: hm? how do I figure out? 'apps' is generic...
<clivejo> the package version number please
<clivejo> like 15.12.1
<clivejo> or 15.08.3
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to add me to the KCI admin group please?
<clivejo> kfunk: KDE release Kontact in the apps suite, the sourcecode is here - http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/
<clivejo> the most recent release is 15.12.1
<clivejo> sorry 15.12.2
<yofel> clivejo: what exactly do you need it for? Can't scarlett do the changes?
<clivejo> we are working on 15.12.1 but having problems with kontact and itrs stack
<clivejo> yofel: to learn and add some new packages upstream have added
<clivejo> I asked her and she said she doesnt know how
<yofel> do you?
<clivejo> Id like to add libgapi and kactivitymanager
<clivejo> and fix some debian git repo's
<clivejo> at the moment I dont know, but I was going to try and learn
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<sgclark> morning
<clivejo> hows you today?
<sgclark> just woke up. ask me after at least one cup of coffee
<clivejo> I always find thats a bad idea :P
<mamarley> ^Where is genii when you need him. ;p
<sgclark> coffee or waking up?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> coming on IRC when you just woke up
<mamarley> sgclark: Coffee.  He is the one who is always coming on here and giving people virtual coffee.
<sgclark> oh yes. it is. tis why I am alway grumpy in the morning
<clivejo> he gives me virtual whiskey
<sgclark> mamarley: lol yeah I know, I was responding to clivejo bad idea
 * clivejo licks lips
<mamarley> Oh, sorry.
<sgclark> no need to be sorry lol
<justin_time> Hi, I'm working on the tomahawk package (LP: #1487729). yofel guides me to open a sponsoring request and a FeatureFreezeExeption request. At the moment, I'm waiting for a second review of the package but I have no luck to find someone, who review and sponsor this package. The Kubuntu Developers are the maintainers of the old tomahawk package. Would it be possible that you guys could check my changes, adopt them and 
<justin_time> update the old tomahawk package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487729 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Tomahawk 0.8.4 or newer [needs upgrade]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487729
<clivejo> does a FFE apply to all the archive?
<clivejo> justin_time: where is the package you need reviewed?
<justin_time> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~justin-time/ubuntu/xenial/tomahawk/bug-1487729
<clivejo> justin_time: is it built on LP anywhere?
<justin_time> clivejo: uh, I think not this version exactly, moment, I'll upload it to my PPA…
<justin_time> clivejo: you can find a build of the latest bazaar branch here: https://launchpad.net/~justin-time/+archive/ubuntu/tomahawk-player
<snele> please guys cherrypick this patch to fix systray missing icons issue
<snele> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=6a26adb50c0bfce031df55bf200ebc7f44420301
<snele> for xenial
<clivejo> snele: is it in 5.5.5?
<snele> clivejo: yea I now its in 5.5.5 :)
<denza242> Is CI working again :x
<Riddell> clivejo: it is now yes
<denza242> :O
<denza242> ohi Riddell
<Riddell> hola
<kfunk> is there any update planned for kdepim? it's still at 5.0.2 afaics, which is pretty out of date
<sgclark> L2RL4qKYv
<Sho_> oops
<sgclark> sigh
<SilentGhost> sgclark: channel is logged ;)
<sgclark> yes. clearly this vm is in the process of being trashed
<soee> this day is sponosred by number 5, three times! 5.5.5 :)
<clivejo> grrrr is this thing on?
<mamarley> Yep, it is on.
 * clivejo pokes the mic
<mamarley> *feedback squeals*
<clivejo> oupss
<clivejo> it keeps disconnecting
<clivejo> I wonder is it KDE Bouncer or Freenode
<mamarley> clivejo: I don't see any disconnects for you recently.
<mamarley> So it is probably something between you and the bouncer.
<clivejo> maybe its local connection
<clivejo> why is KCI so slow?
<sgclark> clivejo: how is kolab coming along?
<clivejo> sgclark: what part!?
<sgclark> yofel: maybe you need to ping/talk to someone about Ffe? seems like it is taking a long time
<sgclark> clivejo: the part you were working on? pim still needs it ?
<clivejo> Im working on the whole server stack
<sgclark> server stack? wat? All we need is a debian merge with the branches they are using.
<sgclark> libkolab and libkolabxml
<clivejo> Kolab is a groupware server
<clivejo> like an open sourced Exchange server
<sgclark> I am aware of what it is. but kdepim-runtime depends on libkolab -> libkolabxml and you said you were working on that
<clivejo> libkolab is a tiny part of it
<sgclark> Kubuntu cares nothing for the server stack
<sgclark> we are not server 
<clivejo> no but kontact is the client :P
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/
<sgclark> ok I am done going in circles about this. We will ship without pim.
<clivejo> copy those packages
<clivejo> from KCI
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/
<snele> "<sgclark> ok I am done going in circles about this. We will ship without pim"
<snele> that would be great
<snele> no buggy cpu/memory sucking software by default
<sgclark> Well they picked a bad time to decide ABI is not important. So it is probably best. Sadly we are still stuck in the mud until ubuntu-release decides to approve our FFe
<clivejo> sgclark:  can you add libgapi to KCI?
<sgclark> clivejo: hmm they merged my pull request. should have already. oh script. right. running now.
<sgclark> oh ruby how I hate you so.
<clivejo> also plasma/kactivitymanagerd if you get a chance
<sgclark> those in thoery will update with the script I am running
<sgclark> iff I understand all this correctly now..
<clivejo> I asked Phil to add me to KCI admin, but dont think hes had time
<clivejo> either that of hes afraid Ill break it!
<sgclark> well it should be developers only as there is alot to it
<sgclark> you will get there soon I expect. 
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> I been trying to fix KCI
<sgclark> yeah me too.
<clivejo> but need those packages 
<sgclark> script is running
<sgclark> I had permissions errors last two days but sitter got me all sorted out. sorry for the delay.
<sgclark> at least I hope it is sorted
<clivejo> sgclark: will you be attending the meeting tomorrow?
<sgclark> what meeting ? where?
<clivejo> Kubuntu CoreTeam before the podcast?
<sgclark> sure
<clivejo> finally!!
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know where to find Qt5DesignerConfig.cmake?
<clivejo> ah qttools5-dev
<clivejo> Ill add that to build dep
<sgclark> yeah that is what google tells me
<clivejo> KCI is sooooo slow!
<clivejo> usually by this time the queue is clear and I can use it to test build#
<clivejo> sgclark: have you removed the packages from kdepimlibs which have been moved to akonadi?
<sgclark> what?
<sgclark> I have removed nothing
<sgclark> unless the script did dunno
<clivejo> BTW how do you know what packages to create?
<clivejo> like how did you know you needed to create these new packages in this commit - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=5824b51c3e3e8efd2fc383d420df3b6c28666fc1
<sgclark> package name will match library name is all I know.  All of the -data -bin split stuff is new to me and I am still not clear on what determines that. yofel will be more help here.
<yofel> There's no fixed policy for those, best practices at best.
<clivejo> took me ages to figure out that they werent new packages, just moved from kdepimlibs
<yofel> -data is a solution to prevent too much arch-indep stuff getting duplicated in different binary packages on different architectures (there's a lintian warning for that actually)
<clivejo> santa and I almost had a falling out :P
<sgclark> oh. so I suspect pimlibs needs fixing. 
<yofel> -bin is for non-multiarch binary files and runtime lib / bin stuff like libexec
<clivejo> yup, it will need all those packages removed as they are now in akonadi
<clivejo> can I work on that?
<clivejo> Ive just grabbed a clone
<sgclark> clivejo: well you should have seen that I made the commit, yet you did not bother to ask me? last I heard was something about symbols. 
<clivejo> sgclark: it was while you had the migraine, I didnt want to bother you :(
<sgclark> ahh well thanks for that then. sorry for forgetting git add
<sgclark> seems like debcommit should ddo that..
<clivejo> it was easy enough once I figure out the migration was from kdepimlibs
<sgclark> and feel free with kdepimlibs. I am busy fighting with my own servers. Out of time for kubuntu for today.
<clivejo> what servers are you fighting?
<sgclark> my personal web/mail servers. nothing to do with kubuntu
<clivejo> is anyone else seeing a blank page - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> sgclark: have you used kolab?
<genii> clivejo: Sure looks empty here
<sgclark> blank yes - kolab no
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> the plain text link works :/
<genii> Yay, a "Yippee" :)
<sitter> sgclark: permission issues solved?
<sitter> I also add notes to the wiki documentation for KCI as that is a fairly opaque issue
<clivejo> where does usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/designer/akonadi5widgets.so belong?
<sitter> clivejo: -dev 
<sitter> designer is a ui development tool http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtdesigner-manual.html
<clivejo> sitter: libkf5akonadiserver-dev.install?
<sgclark> sitter: the admin thing. Resolved that issue. thanks
<sitter> clivejo: depends on the widgets it contains
<sgclark> clivejo: are you certain there are stable/unstable branches for the kactivities split?
<sgclark> cuz ci seems to think not.
<clivejo> sgclark: not yet
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> well then that is why..
<clivejo> will I create them?
<sgclark> sure go for it. those are in namespace we have perma permissions to create in.
<clivejo> created stable and unstable
<clivejo> will it make it into xenial?
<sgclark> lol. wew cannot even get approval for the current FFe. one step at a time...
<sgclark> at this rate we will not have an xenial release
<sgclark> oh well I tried.
<clivejo> I guess it will be xenial backports :P
<clivejo> create that branch when we get to it!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> sgclark: where are the actual xenial unstable builds?
<clivejo> I can see the merger
<sgclark> oh. I probably have to run that script again. running
<clivejo> sgclark: why has KCI recently started looking for kio stable - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio/
<clivejo> we dont have a stable branch in git
<sgclark> clivejo: I noticed that too. I don't know
<clivejo> sitter: do you know ^^
<sgclark> yeah frameworks in theory should never have stable
<sitter> 42
<sgclark> haha
<sitter> clivejo: didn't get killed in the wipe I did apparently
<clivejo> 42?
<sitter> if you encounter a stable framework kill it with fire. it's a bogus job created by my stupidity
<sgclark> the answer to life and everything!
<clivejo> sgclark: kill it !!
<clivejo> sgclark sitter: any way to resuscitate executor #1?
<clivejo> or is it DNR
<sitter> I could give it a prostate massage, not sure that's gonna help though :O
<sitter> oh
<sitter> it did
 * clivejo jaw drops
<sitter> you could actually decide to increase the executor count a bit. I think 22 is mostly stable
<sitter> if it breaks you'll have to hunt down clemens to get the server hard reset though
<clivejo> I think the problem is LP being slow
<sitter> well
<sgclark> heh, for now I will leave it :)
<clivejo> seems to take forever to publish
<sitter> the executors are a bottleneck before lp
<sitter> if you open more executors you can expand as many builds as you want as long as they get built by lp within some 4 hours or so
<sitter> trouble is the mergers that run once a day
<sitter> they essentially cause 300 ruby processes to be forked and run through a semaphore that only lets 5 concurrent network transactions run (because git.kde only allows that many)
<sitter> combined with actual build load that in the past *supposedly* blew the server into ENORESOURCES requiring a hard reset
<sitter> I never quite figured out why it happens. but I know that the fewer executors you have open the less likely it is to happen
<sitter> that said. some times KCI worked fine with 32 executors for multiple weeks
<sitter> it's fairly random really :/
<sitter> clivejo: you should go talk to someone about the publishing delay :P
<clivejo> is this like when I talked to Martin about the "Windows" key?
<sitter> I dunno
<sitter> we do not talk about the Windows key
<sitter> we == all of linux
<clivejo> or being sent to buy a tin of tartan paint?
<sitter> maybe that
<sitter> generally the launchpad people are very responsive though
<sitter> also KCI usually notices issues much more than other services because of the amount of stuff it throws at launchpad
<clivejo> is KCI IP address static? 
<sitter> yeah
<clivejo> ah good
<clivejo> FreeNode have whitelisted it
<clivejo> so that problem should be fixed
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-02
<clivejo> sgclark: I just created stable and unstable branches for spectacle, would you poke KCI into building it please?
<sgclark> lol, this script takes a long time... I would prefer if we could do these all at once\
<sgclark> running..
<clivejo> Im just shouting them out as I see them
<clivejo> trying to figure out what is wrong with them!
<sgclark> its fine. just tired.
<clivejo> kactivitymanagerd : 00:22:13 ERROR: Couldn't find any revision to build. Verify the repository and branch configuration for this job.
<clivejo> whats that mean?
<sgclark> clivejo: it means it cannot find the branch specified. let me look
<clivejo> which branch?
<clivejo> debian git or kde git
<sgclark> nope it is failing @ kde git
<sgclark> yep only has a  master branch and it is trying to pull Plasma 5.5
<sgclark> lets see
<sgclark> clivejo: I created a pull request to fix that, unfortunately blue systems aka sitter will have to accept it. So probably will not happen till tomorrow. very late on your side of the pond.
<clivejo> no prob, need to hit the sack myself!
<sgclark> I bet lol
<clivejo> KCI is busy now anyways!
<sitter> sgclark: pull requests are more bonus than anything. when you run update-projects the only thing that matters is what the yamls in your working directory say
<sitter> sgclark: I think you need to rebase your branch
<sgclark> oh. that I did not know
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/pull/2
<sitter> https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/commit/5d7fc54c067665f4a4a37be64c9bb0d8485ea2ed that should not be there
<sgclark> ugh I do not understand github at all
 * sitter reads backlog
<sgclark> all I wanted to update was base.yaml
<sitter> sgclark: gem install git-up, then use git up instead of git pull ;)
<sitter> 9/10 times git up will make smarter decisions about what to do
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> anyway
<sitter> sgclark: that change actually is wrong
<sitter> kactivitymanagerd has no stable branch
<sgclark> interesting
<sitter> only gets one with 5.6 I presume
<sgclark> I did not say stable branch. I said master
<sitter> yeah, you are mapping kubuntu_*stable* to upstream master
<sitter> which is conceptually wrong
<sgclark> oh.
<sgclark> I see the error of my ways now
<sitter> the problem with that is that it will later prevent kactivitymanagerd from using the common plasma stable branch btw, so that would cause head scratching
<sitter> sgclark: what you probably want to do is drop the kubuntu_stable branch from the packaging repo
<sitter> and remove the jobs
<sitter> ci-tooling/kci/expunge.rb might help with that
<sgclark> I do not have perms to delete branches
<sitter> doesn't everyone have?
<sgclark> ugh
<sitter> you just have to disable the hook manually first I think
<sitter> ci-tooling/kci/expunge.rb --keep-merger --type stable --dist wily --dist xenial kactivitymanagerd
<sitter> that should sort jenkins 
<sitter> (I think ;)
<sgclark> my head hurts. don't we have a release manager around here?! ... I will have to look at this 
<sgclark> diable the hook. what does that mean exactly?
<sgclark> git hook somewhere?
<sitter> on git.debian.org go into the repo dir and move hooks hooks.bak
<sitter> then push
<sitter> then move back
<sitter> or ask maxy how he does it. I don't actually recall having to move hooks out of the way
<sitter> so maybe there is more to it
<sgclark> I have not actually tried to delete. was just told that
<sitter> sgclark: just try it xD
<sgclark> yeah I will, got 50 thousand things going on. + my brain is scrambled with a migraine
<sitter> if we still had a bot I'd order you some drugs
<sitter> alas
<ScottK> sitter: maybe a fez.
<sitter> a fez does not help with a migraine silly :P
<sgclark> delete was a success. now to expunge.rb
<sgclark> died at lp call... investigating
<sitter> sgclark: you need to setup an lp token for that
<sitter> but you don't really need that anyway
<sitter> jenkins happesn first
<sitter> and since the jobs never created any valid builds there is nothing on lp anyway
<sgclark> o
<sgclark> k
<sitter> sgclark: didn't the lp thingy tell you to go to some url to authenticate?
<sgclark> I see it in console but it zoomed past the type done and hit enter and never opened webpage or let me type.
<sgclark> like it usually would
<sgclark> one sec
<sitter> you have to run it again to get a new url
<sitter> actaully it running past the typing input is weird
<sitter> sounds buggish xd
<sgclark> ran again, same error, but I thought it was not needed
<sgclark> now I am confused
<sitter> sgclark: yeah, but something to look into
<sgclark> ok, yes I thought the skipping user input odd
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/lib/lp.rb#L102
<sitter> the weird thing is... even if io doesn't work that should infinite loop
<sitter> unless it actually reads done that loop never ends
<sitter> very peculiar
<sgclark> that is the way I read it. but I never typed done lo
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> wait
<sgclark> lp.rb:104:in `gets' No such file or directory
 * sitter watching tv program in mandarin. takes forever. nothing but waiting to do
<sitter> sgclark: oO
<sgclark> @ rb_sysopen
<sitter> sgclark: do you pipe this command something?
<sgclark> sitter: I copied your command above
<sitter> that sounds like it can't open stdin for reading... wtf...
<sgclark> (05:04:54 PM) sitter: ci-tooling/kci/expunge.rb --keep-merger --type stable --dist wily --dist xenial kactivitymanagerd
<sgclark> umm actually it seems like it is trying to open kactivitymanagerd hah. let me paste this for you
<sitter> aaaaaaaaaaah
<sitter> I think we leave kactivitymanagerd in ARGV
<sitter> and gets then reads that
<sitter> sgclark: run irb
<sgclark> sitter: paste.ubuntu.com/15263932/
<sitter> that brings up a prompt
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> then paste this https://paste.kde.org/pn7julrmj
<sitter> then you should get the auth business and it should wait for your done input ;)
<sitter> http://ruby-doc.org/core-2.2.0/Kernel.html#method-i-gets xD
<sitter> we leave the dangling stuff in ARGV and gets then pops it and gets all confused ^^
<sgclark> yep that was it
<sitter> will fix tomororw
<sitter> somewhat for a corner case
<sgclark> lol I am a corner case! always and forever
<sgclark> ok that is fixed now. thanks
<sitter> also wrote down for future admisn https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/wiki/Launchpad-Config
<sgclark> thanks!
<sgclark> so you can toss my pull request. thanks for the help. 
<ScottK> sitter: I thought a fez helped with everything.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey clivejo, how are you?
<clivejo> sgclark: mind if I stage plasma 5.5.5?
<clivejo> cold and sleepy!
<clivejo> lordievader: what about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, fighting with kdeconnect.
<clivejo> oh?
<lordievader> My kio  is probably missing something, when trying to browse the phone it complains that it doesn't know kdeconnect.
<lordievader> Guess, I
<clivejo> Im using a package from KCI, seems to be working fine
<lordievader> I'll use Airdroid for file transfer.
<lordievader> clivejo: I'm running Gentoo ;)
<clivejo> ah
<soee> clivejo: she probable sleeping right now :)
<soee> yofel: can we stage 5.5.5 ?
<clivejo> soee: he told me to ask sgclark
<soee> ah.. ok :)
 * clivejo considers staging it locally
<clivejo> or maybe upload to my PPA instead
<soee> maybe i don't know about something but why it can't be uploaded to staging just likt this? :)
<soee> does ot break anything ?
<clivejo> The release managers need to know all thats going on for future planning
<clivejo> if packages needed for a release (archive) havent been copied out a new version deletes the old one 
<clivejo> someone has to keep track of it all
<clivejo> and all this is voluntary and done by very busy people in their spare time  
<soee> ok so we have something waiting for upload to archive but then shouldn't it be pending in testing ppa and staging should be free for next version upload ?
<clivejo> soee: Im not sure, I havent been at this long enough to know the potential pitfalls
<clivejo> all i know is that this FFE is a major log jam for development
<soee> yup :) also i don't get it why we have to wait so long for the response
<clivejo> me neither
<soee> are we sure they get our messages ?
<clivejo> soee: I have no idea
<clivejo> As sgclark is on the UCC I assume she would know who to poke and so forth, its something Ive never done before and dont understand the process
<valorie> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<clivejo> valorie: are you up late or up early?!?
<valorie> too late
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> get some sleep!
<clivejo> you have a meeting in the morning!
<valorie> gads, that has so many steps
<valorie> well, I'll set my alarm for that, but no promises
<clivejo> what is the process for getting software into the archive?
<valorie> sponsorship
<valorie> which is why some of the kubuntu devels also became/will become MOTU
<clivejo> I kinda feel like Im wasting my time packaging digikam calligra etc as it doesnt seem to get into the archive
<valorie> Ubuntu Developer is as difficult as Debian Developer I think
<valorie> ?
<valorie> you are getting it to our users
<clivejo> not much use in my PPA!
<valorie> yes, I guess you have to get testing first?
<valorie> that FFe page gives a link to the sponsorship process
<valorie> I believe it's pretty much the same in Debian
<valorie> you make your package and then ask for sponsorship, and the sponsor DD works with you to make it perfect
<valorie> the more you do that, the closer you get to Developer status
<clivejo> sitter: ^^ that kpat build had an SSLError, is that a LP problem?
<clivejo> also, is there a way to push something to the front of the queue
<kfunk> asked this yesterday already? will there be an update to kdepim in near future? even 16.10 is stuck at 5.0.2 afaics
<clivejo> kfunk: well apps 16.04 are due out in April
<clivejo> and there looks to be some big changes in PIM
<kfunk> ugh, and I meant 16.04 of course :)
<clivejo> I mean KDE Applications 16.04, not Kubuntu 16.04(Xenial)
<kfunk> right, I was referring to the Xenial version of course.
 * kfunk is heavily confused about kdepim's release schedule. it's supposed to be part of kde apps, right? but I don't see source tarballs of kdepim related apps in any of 15.08 and 15.12, for instance
<kfunk> e.g. no kontact here: http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.12.2/src/
<clivejo> its bunched up into a few different tars
<clivejo> kdepim, kdepim-runtime, kdepimlibs
<clivejo> kfunk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kontact
<clivejo> built by kdepim
<kfunk> ah, right. sure
<kfunk> ok, right. 15.08.2 is what I have right now (on xenial), which has the internal version 5.0.2.
<clivejo> I dont know why or what that internal version is all about!
<kfunk> well, doesn't matter indeed. it's just what `kontact --version` spits out here. 
<kfunk> so, I guess the correct question would be: why's Xenial still stuck with KDE Apps 15.08; and when will it get 15.12 or 16.04? :)
<clivejo> kfunk: Because KDEPIM 15.12.2 has caused us problems
<clivejo> and Xenial is now in Feature Freeze
<kfunk> :\
<clivejo> so we cant add it, even if we wanted to!
<kfunk> that... sucks.
<clivejo> We have a FFE open, but no reply yet
<clivejo> we were going to release apps 15.12.2 without PIM
<kfunk> question: does korganizer work for you at all atm?
<clivejo> kontact works for me, yes
<kfunk> korganizer, to be exact. it just crashes here when opening
<kfunk> and this crash is confirmed by multiple other users in BKO
<clivejo> what version of kdepim is installed?
<kfunk> 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> same as mine
<kfunk> no crash?
<kfunk> when starting `korganizer`?
<kfunk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352256 fwiw
<ubottu> KDE bug 352256 in general "Korganizer / Kontakt crash [EventViews::AgendaView::placeDecorations]" [Crash,Confirmed]
<clivejo> nope, opens Kontact in Calendar view
<clivejo> and I can see all my appointments and Kolab tasks
<kfunk> ok. if ubuntu is really stuck at 15.08.2 I need to dig into the issue and patch this particular version. korganizer is unusable right now.
<kfunk> sigh
<clivejo> what version plasma and frameworks you on?
<clivejo> does kmail work?
<kfunk> yep
<clivejo> sounds like might be a missing dep for calendar
<kfunk> akregator is crashy as well, though. (didn't dig into it yet, though. just happens for one particular feed entry)
<clivejo> akregator has caused me problems
<kfunk> I'll check... I thought I'd be just happily receiving updates and the issues would vanish, but apparently that's not the case ;)
<clivejo> but only certain feeds due to a weird SSL cert
<kfunk> I've already patched akonadi-server locally (because it has a pretty serious issue with unread-mails counting when ignored threads are involved...)
<kfunk> tl;dr: lots of issues in KDEPIM 15.08.2
<clivejo> kfunk: upstream are doing a lot of work moving libs out of kdepimlibs into akonadi
<clivejo> kfunk: do you know how the packages interact?
<kfunk> roughly
<kfunk> honestly, I just want my kdepim to work. I'm busy enough with other things :\
<clivejo> kfunk: check out http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> thats our progress on apps 15.12.1
<clivejo> basically the red packages are what we are having issues with
<clivejo> Ive just moved in KCI builds of libkolab and libkolabxml and retrying kdepim-runtime against that
<clivejo> Ill go have some lunch while that builds
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<kfunk> clivejo: where's the FFE? I'd like to subscribe
<kfunk> indeed.
<kfunk> thanks for the hard work 
<clivejo> sgclark filed it, cant remember which package it was against :/
<clivejo> Bug 1547571
<ubottu> bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547571
<clivejo> I think thats it
<justin_time> Hi, I have a FFe for the tomahawk-player package, now. I'm looking for a sponsor for this package. The Kubuntu Developers maintained the old tomahawk package and so could you sponsor this package, too? This package replace the old tomahawk package because of a name conflict with a different tomahawk package in the debian sources. 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<kipropesque> hello
<yofel> justin_time: the maintainer field is just plain wrong. We did look after it a long time ago, but nobody here has upload permissions for tomahawk right now. That's why I pointed you to the MOTU team which is the fallback maintainer in this case.
<yofel> so, it's not that we're ignoring you, we just can't help you
<justin_time> yofel: oh ok, thank you for the explanation! But how can it be, that the maintainer has no upload permission?
<ScottK> justin_time: The Kubuntu team has had a lot of turnover recently.
<yofel> justin_time: upload permissions aren't by-maintainer, but by package set. And the package is not in our "supported" package lsit
<ScottK> Permissions are individual based, not team based.
<justin_time> ah ok, I thought they are team based.
<justin_time> thanks for your help anyway! I try to find a sponsor on ubuntu-motu, but this is quite difficult!
<yofel> the update is properly listed in the sponsorship queue at least. So it's really finding someone for the upload
<justin_time> Does anyone of you know a sponsor who could help me?
<clivejo> anyone know why this failed - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/244999616/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ScottK> clivejo: The errors start with ../../../resources/kolab/kolabhelpers.cpp:88:9: error: 'KContacts' has not been declared
<ScottK> Possible missing build-depends or a header file left out.
 * clivejo cries
<sgclark> yofel: can you see if kdevelop* can be a direct sync from debian
<yofel> sgclark: I'll get back to you once I did
<sgclark> thanks\
<sgclark> hmm framework kactvities depends on plasma kactivitymanagerd. That is going to be a nightmare..
<yofel> we will need to carefully review the versioned deps when uploading
<yofel> plasma deps on frameworks, apps on frameworks, frameworks on apps, plasma on frameworks, frameworks on plasma
<yofel> enjoy
<sgclark> different release schedules too..
<sgclark> good grief
<sitter> yofel, clivejo, sgclark: I am rolling out a new oauth gem shortly, keep an eye on possible oauth failure for the next couple of days please
<sgclark> okies
<tsdgeos> sgclark: it doesn't "depend" on it
<tsdgeos> it's useless without it
<tsdgeos> but can be built without it
<tsdgeos> or that's what i understand
<sgclark> ummm ok. clear as mud :)
<tsdgeos> no really it's very simple
<tsdgeos> but whatever
<sgclark> wow. did I do something?
<sgclark> or lack thereof?
<tsdgeos> clear as mud :)
<tsdgeos> is not a very encouraging sentence
<sgclark> well I am trying to package. do we need it or not your explaination says both.
<sgclark> clear as mud
<sgclark> whatever. I am busy with my kde hat atm.
<tsdgeos> as said
<tsdgeos> wahtever
<tsdgeos> and you got angry but you can watherver me ;)
<sgclark> if it is useless without it, says to me it does depend on it. Ok done. moving on. thanks for your input tsdgeos. We can be friends again.
 * sgclark goes for more coffee.
<genii> mmm coffee
<clivejo> sgclark: regarding http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/ dont we need that package?
<sgclark> of course we do. clearly something went wrong. investigating
<sgclark> me and git add do not get along it seems.
<soee> Plasma 5.6 beta out :)
<sgclark> heh
<soee> sgclark: clivejo asked earlier if we can stage 5.5.5 
<soee> are there any objections ?
<sgclark> No. we need Ffe approved and this stuff in archive. Or we will have to file another and start all over.
<sgclark> At this rate we will not have an xenial release.
<claydoh> is there something holding up the ffe?
<sgclark> ubuntu-release team
<sgclark> no activity at all from them
<soee> can we somehow catch them and chat with them ?
<sgclark> clivejo tried without luck
<ScottK> What's the bug number?
<soee> so maybe we should talk with other team/group  
<clivejo> is there a link to Core Meeting?
<soee> maybe they could get in touch with this ffe team 
<sgclark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1547571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ScottK> The "FFe team" is the Ubuntu release team.
<clivejo> The only reply I got was "sending bribes to release team postal addresses usually works"
<sgclark> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> sgclark: You've (the collective you) tested all this, right?
<sgclark> ScottK:  yep. For weeks now. 
<ScottK> thanks.  I figured, but just checking.
<clivejo> sgclark: does pim build if we drop kolab support?
<ScottK> sgclark: It'd probably be good to describe the testing you've done in the bug.
<sgclark> clivejo: At this time I am releasing without.  If you want to try to build without kolab go ahead.
<clivejo> just seems to be what debian have done
<sgclark> ScottK Ok. I will asap
<clivejo> does anyone know any of them to give them a personal poke?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+mugshots
<soee> since few days autocomplete for commands stopped working for me ... someone can confirm this on Xenial ?
<ScottK> clivejo: I just did.
<clivejo> :) thanks ScottK
<clivejo> sgclark: rebuild with libkolab-dev removed but its still FTBFS
<clivejo> sgclark: is there any way to force a package to jump the queue and build?
<sgclark> ok. removing pim from Ffe. We will have to backport when the time comes. We will point all the angry peeps upstream haha
<sgclark> jump the que? in jenkins? no not without priority plugin. And I do not know enough about their setup to starting adding plugins.
<clivejo> oh wait, its missing files its failing on!
<sgclark> oooh
 * sgclark holds on removing pim
<clivejo> the kolab stuff
<clivejo> if I remove them from *.install it might just work!
<clivejo> gimme a sec
<sgclark> k
<clivejo> and ovidiu-florin send me a podcast link!
 * sgclark is watching
<clivejo> got a link??
<clivejo> Im missing it!
<sgclark> on my phone :(
<sgclark> google search Kubuntu podcast?
<ovidiu-florin> https://youtu.be/oMimKAPRxyM
<clivejo> sgclark: what happened akonadi?
<sgclark> what do you mean?
<clivejo> it was green, now i386 has gone red :/
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<sgclark> build-essential but it is not going to be installed uh. that is not me!! upstream hiccup? trying rebuild.
<clivejo> weird!
<sgclark> yeah build-essential is a bit essential haha
<clivejo> has anyone been brave enough to add the apps staging PPA?
<clivejo> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/9289629
 * clivejo dances!!
<sgclark> woohoo
<clivejo> and akonadi is green too :)
<clivejo> do you know whats up with kdesdk-kioslaves ?
<clivejo> link - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/8934114
<sgclark> clivejo:  ftbfs deleting it
<sgclark> clivejo: do you know how to do kde-l10n?
<mamarley> clivejo: You asked earlier about the apps staging PPA, I am using it.
<clivejo> mamarley: how you getting on with it?
<mamarley> clivejo: I haven't had any big issues.  gwenview is currently un-installable though.
<mamarley> That is the only thing I have noticed.  I don't use pim or akonadi though.
<sgclark> mamarley: that sounds important, can you paste a log?
<mamarley> Sure, one sec.
<sgclark> thanks
<soee> sgclark: is all as i wrote in the comment https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JDRichards/posts/Ftih1UUL2Jk ?
<mamarley> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/pjkox3vz7
<sgclark> soee: look good
<sgclark> looks*
<claydoh> clivejo: last I tried staging-applications, kdepim was borked. Is that working? I needs my kmail lol
<clivejo> claydoh: it might still be borked
<clivejo> looking for testers!
<clivejo> I use it heavily and dont fancy risking it!
<mamarley> That's what ppa-purge is for.
<clivejo> mamarley: would you mind being a guinea pig?
<mamarley> clivejo: For what?
<clivejo> kontact
<genii> "things" ;)
<clivejo> see if it installs
<claydoh> ppa-purge didn't work to fix the pim stuff, left bits behind I think had to dig out the new ones and uninstall, reinstall the previous
<claydoh> clivejo: Im diving in  ow
<claydoh> n ow
<clivejo> akonadi is very fussy
<mamarley> clivejo: There aren't any dependency conflicts, but I don't want to test actually installing it on this computer.
<clivejo> even if you can ppa-purge, it can mess up email accounts and other settings
<mamarley> Yeah, that's true.
<clivejo> which I currently dont have time to fix
<clivejo> I just feel lucky its working now!
<claydoh> thats no big edeal for me, imap means I can just start fresh
<clivejo> plus I use kolab
<clivejo> and Ive had to disable it in this build 15.12.1
<clivejo> claydoh: any feedback?
<claydoh> not done downloading yet
<clivejo> holding my breath over here!
<claydoh> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a15.12.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<claydoh>  trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/korganizer.knsrc', which is also in package korganizer 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<claydoh> easily fixed
<claydoh> ok lots of these
<sgclark> claydoh: can you pastebin them all, we need to fix them
<claydoh> ok
<sgclark> thanks!
<clivejo> sgclark: can you teach me
<sgclark> Breaks and Replaces? go look at my last few akonadi commits
<claydoh> I stopped after a bit, too many
<claydoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270077/
<sgclark> only way we can find them is trial and error :( thanks for those though
<clivejo> such a mess!
<sgclark> yeah because they split the libs. thinking.
<sgclark> hmm or is it. I am going to try in a vm, something is missing on that paste. but very helpful nonetheless.
<sgclark> why would kmail have all those files.. is what I want to know
<clivejo> so weird
<clivejo> look at the build log - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242561853/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepim_4%3A15.12.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> its installing it into both kmail and korganizer
<clivejo> ah, wildcard in kmail.install
<clivejo> etc/xdg
<clivejo> need to remove that line
<clivejo> sgclark: want me to do it?
<sgclark> clivejo: sure, nice catch :)
<Rick_Timmis> Packaging party !! -> https://plus.google.com/b/112102796730023795852/events/cvp1pmljbvron5tn4i0qcdo10ns
<Rick_Timmis> please share this were ever you can
 * sgclark shares
<ahoneybun> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6/download.png
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ^
<clivejo> sgclark: did you manage to get to bottom of gwenview problem?
<sgclark> err no not yet, got distracted. It is red so I was starting there
<clivejo> its green here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<sgclark> well yeah but it doesn't install I hear
<clivejo> did you see mamarley paste - https://paste.kde.org/pjkox3vz7
<sgclark> it is red in unstable
<clivejo> any clues?
<sgclark> well no not really.
<sgclark> except wasnt ksnapshot removed?
<clivejo> I cant see whats wrong with it :/
<clivejo> its replaced
<sgclark> repaced rather?
<clivejo> with spectacle
<sgclark> well that is the only thing that stands out. not sure how to fix, yofel? help!!
<clivejo> debian are calling it kde-spectacle due to name conflict
<yofel> the paste looks about right?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/9015831
<sgclark> it does? so is the user suppose to pick 1? I don't know, I wouldnt expect a user to know
<yofel> ksnapshot is qt4, thus uses old kipi. gwenview is qt5 now and uses new kipi. And it seems like the 2 kipi's aren't co-installable
<yofel> so that's about the expected result
<yofel> something *should* install kde-spectacle. Not sure what though
<yofel> on a release scope I would solve it through the seed, which needs an update anyway
<clivejo> whois 37.130.231.221
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I dont know clivejo hah
<clivejo> a spammer!
<clivejo> sorry, wrong window
<clivejo> didnt click into my email servers ssh window!
<mamarley> Oh, sorry, so I should install "kde-spectacle" and remove "ksnapshot"?
<clivejo> who ever they are they being added to my firewall!
<sgclark> yeah mamarley
<sgclark> we will have to fix seed on release
<sgclark> thanks for finding that though :) , very important find for release.
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/spectacle.git/plain/debian/control?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> should the control file not have a breaks ksnapshot?
<mamarley> sgclark: OK, sorry for the false error report.
<sgclark> it was not false at all. excellent find!
<sgclark> mamarley: ^^
<yofel> clivejo: what for? The appropriate breaks are in place already
<clivejo> mamarley: we need to fix these, all very info is very useful
<yofel> and AFAIK, it doesn't really break anything in the ksnapshot package
<clivejo> what actually pulls in spectacle?
<yofel> if anything, a Replaces for the keyboard shortcut file maybe? I don't remember if they're the same file
<yofel> nothing probably
<yofel> right now
<yofel> it should be a recommends of kubuntu-desktop eventually
<sgclark> does gwenview? 
<sgclark> why did gwenview trigger a vbreak?
<yofel> kipi
<clivejo> kio-extras?
<sgclark> oh right makes sense
<sgclark> nah needed new kipi and snapshot depended on the kipi installed
<sgclark> makes sense
<sgclark> so snapshot needs to be removed on anything that depends on new kipi.. somehow  I dont know how to pull that off
<sgclark> or replaced with spectacle rather
<yofel> kde-spectacle having a transitional ksnapshot package would be one idea. Would need a version override though
<yofel> maxyz: how are you replacing it?
<clivejo> with fire!
<genii> !info kde-spectacle
<ubottu> Package kde-spectacle does not exist in wily
<genii> hm
<clivejo> doesnt exist in xenial either!
<clivejo> !info kde-spectacle xenial
<ubottu> Package kde-spectacle does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> see :P
<valorie> clivejo: thanks for the link to the FFe
<valorie> I've subscribed and added a comment
<clivejo> yofel: will you ship PIM with kolab disabled or not ship it at all?
<yofel> considering the state it's in I would not upload kdepim* and akonadi* at all
<yofel> otherwise you know more about it then I do, what's your opinion on it?
<clivejo> Im not sure, personally with kolab disabled its of no use to me.  But for others I think disabled is better than nothing
<clivejo> some people are experiencing crashed with archive version
<clivejo> 15.08 I think it is
<sgclark> yeah that one is broken
<sgclark> if we can get it in without kolab and add kolab back in on point release I think that is better than nothing
<sgclark> clivejo: were you able to fix that install file?
<clivejo> kmail.install yes
<clivejo> rebuilding now
<sgclark> cool thanks, need to test that
<clivejo> the gwenview issue, I have no idea what is even wrong
<sgclark> then I will make a final test call tonight and add results to Ffe
<clivejo> :)
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<sgclark> gwenview itself is not broken. kipi is not coinstallable with its qt4 versio which in turn break ksnapshot, which really should be replaced with kde-spectacle
<sgclark> wow that is a mouthful haha
<clivejo> say that fast with a gobble stopper :P
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> gobb
<sgclark> question is though is that enough to stop an ffe from going through?
<yofel> is kde-spectacle listed in the FFE? In general, it shouldn't stop it
<sgclark> it is
<clivejo> anyone shed any light on why this is failing - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245143734/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kwin_4%3A5.5.4+git20160302.2113+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> class KWayland::Server::SeatInterface' has no member named 'isDragPointer'  
<sgclark> perhaps it needs new kwayland?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/
<clivejo> wayland is green
<clivejo> seems to be building ok
 * sgclark looks if green upstream
<sgclark> well unstable. but that is not it
<sgclark> got me!
<clivejo> me too
<sgclark> maybe wayland itself is too old?
<clivejo> Im just checking that
<sgclark> lol cool
<clivejo> building kwayland-dev_5.5.4+git20160302.0141+16.04-0_amd64.deb
<clivejo> kdepim has built, but I have missed two files
<clivejo> if I upload the fix now, will it affect the publishing?
<sgclark> publishing?
<sgclark> the fix needs to be put in regardless
<clivejo> it takes over an hour to build
<clivejo> will I just go ahead and upload to LP?
<sgclark> yes please
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> the previous package, if it gets published should resolve those errors claydoh seeing
<sgclark> eek
<clivejo> the new kdepim is very broken!
<clivejo> lots of libs migrated out to akonadi
<sgclark> stable should not be affected by that though
<sgclark> patch failed
<clivejo> LOl stable has been broken for months!
<sgclark> oy
<clivejo> PIM is like a black magic
<sgclark> hmm stable should match what is in staging. something is surely amiss
<sgclark> though I agree is pim is the reason for my nightmares every night. 
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to sgclark
<valorie> I can lend my teddybear if that will help!
 * genii breaks out the whiskey
<sgclark> all stuffed animals accepted
<clivejo> Ill have a whiskey please!
<sgclark> o i c commits to Applications/15.12 because they are about to release another point release
<sgclark> oh well.
<sgclark> we need what we have in archive first. 
 * genii slides clivejo a double, neat
<sgclark> I am not about to do another Ffe
<clivejo> thankyou!
<genii> No problemmo
<sgclark> hah whiskey makes me more crazy than normal
<valorie> crazy is sometimes good
<valorie> not sure about in packaging though@
<valorie> !
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> could make for an interesting release.
<genii> My boss gets me a bottle of Jamesons or Glenfiddich every year, I put them in the bottom drawer of my filing cabinet
<sgclark> nice! I want a boss like that
<clivejo> can we have Konqi with a bottle of whiskey in his hand, in a jolly state?
<sgclark> or any boss really.
<clivejo> as Senials wallpaper?
<genii> BTW I can do a little testing Friday
<sgclark> ccool, we like testers
<sgclark> more the merrier
 * clivejo kicks kci
<clivejo> maybe it needs libhybris?
<clivejo> !info libhybris-dev xenial
<ubottu> libhybris-dev (source: libhybris): Development headers and libraries for libhybris. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.0+git20151016+6d424c9-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 143 kB (Only available for armhf; i386; amd64)
<clivejo> I give up!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-03
<claydoh> valorie: is there a place I can check to see if I've set up a kubuntu email?
<claydoh> oops nevermind the test mail didn't send silly akonadi server
<valorie> claydoh: you can't send from it
<valorie> just get mail through it
<claydoh> i know
<valorie> ok
<valorie> what's your email?
<valorie> I'll email you
<valorie> and are you using ubuntu.com or kubuntu.org?
<claydoh> I just sengt a mail to the address, it went through after i restarted akonadi - 
<claydoh> its good
<valorie> \o/
<claydoh> could not remeber if I ever set one up
<clivejo> claydoh which version of kmail?
<claydoh> clivejo: the one in staging
<clivejo> it works for you?
<claydoh> so far
<sgclark> haha was going to ask same
<clivejo> did those conflicts go away?
<claydoh> tho i basically ripped out all the previoius pim stuff first
<clivejo> oh
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> I was ready for a fresh install
<claydoh> so i didn't care
<clivejo> the 2nd fix version is still building
<clivejo> sgclark: are all those rebuilds queued in KCI because of a SCM?
<claydoh> may test a clean setup tomorrow gotta clear out space on my tiny-ish drive so's I have room for movies an such for my flight to Oz
<clivejo> need to test upgrades
<sgclark> clivejo: que? I think that merger is scripted for everyday run
<sgclark> I will test an upgrade when pim finishes
<clivejo> I thought it only rebuilt them if the source code or packaging changed from last time
<sgclark> I thought sitter said daily
<sgclark> one of these days I will have time to sit down and dig into kci code. oh and learn ruby. but not likely soon
<sgclark> holy que batman
<sgclark> that is more than mergers
<clivejo> seems to be a lot of rebuilding going on
<clivejo> time for bed and lovely dreams about PIM
<sgclark> they all say mgmt_progenator started by timer
<sgclark> haha thanks, sleep well
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-179-g465ca5f * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Fix muon not closing with window close button.
<pursuivant> The variable m_canExit was not initialized and did prevent muon from exiting
<pursuivant> when closed from the window manager. Remove it because it is never changed and
<pursuivant> remove canExit() because it is in the wrong place anyway to prevent exiting
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/465ca5fcf203fa190b90823907f358954b922f5f
<valorie> off to dinner than pflag
<soee> good morning
<maxyz> Hi, good morning
<maxyz> I had a couple of highlights. Lets see
<maxyz> yofel: It's not completly clear if ksnapshot is going to be deprecated as to make a meta transitional package out of it.
<maxyz> We should probably stop depending on ksnapshot in meta-kde to avoid kde4 dependencies till there's a new frameworks based release.
<maxyz> About the version bumping, you can set the versions of the binary packages, in meta-kde we do that.
<maxyz> sitter: You can run the git bare commands in alioth directly and avoid the hooks.
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.1-1-ge63d323 * Carlo Vanini: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> Emit signals when the cache is reloaded.
<pursuivant> Reloading the cache deletes the current list of packages and creates a new one,
<pursuivant> creating new Package objects. Any reference (pointer) and iterator must be
<pursuivant> invalidated. The new signals allow to be notified when this happens.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/e63d3239a7846eb968151ebdd4f12e0921e0f13a
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-180-ga437d39 * Carlo Vanini: src (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Connect to backend signals to catch cache reload.
<pursuivant> When the cache is reloaded libqapt deletes Package objects and creates them
<pursuivant> anew. This results in dangling pointers in muon models.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a437d39e43112a3e61ebafadd4e3a06b9bd91437
<clivejo_> hi folks
<sitter> sgclark: ping
<clivejo> bit early for sgclark
<clivejo> prob still in bed dreaming about PIM
<clivejo> and the KDE Pimps
<kfunk> hehe
<clivejo> ah kfunk
<clivejo> are you on xenial?
<clivejo> would you be up for testing apps 15.12.1?
<clivejo> especially keen to test kontact/pim
<kfunk> sure
<clivejo> if you add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<clivejo> please report back ANY problems you have
<clivejo> at the moment we are aware of an issue with gwenview
 * kfunk tries
<kfunk> sigh, this updates almost everything KDE-related (including KF5) -- can I expect it to at least work a bit? this is a production system :)
<clivejo> if you have any doubts, please dont install it on production
<kfunk> well, just asking: have you been trying it and did some basic testing?
<clivejo> to be honest I havent installed this myself
<clivejo> the reason being is that I’m heavy reliant on Kolab, and we have had to disable that functionality from PIM in order to get it to build
<kfunk> oh, ok. same here. can't do that then
<clivejo> kolab is one horrible dependancy cycle
<clivejo> chicken before the egg type problem
<clivejo> yofel sgclark : See FFe - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1547571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<clivejo> if they can be uploaded all straight away we have a green light from Iain Lane (Laney)
<kfunk> clivejo: did you talk to #kontact? they're usually pretty responsive
<clivejo> kfunk: libkolab is from Kolab Systems
<clivejo> their main devel distro is CentOS
<clivejo> my own VPS is running CentOS as well
<clivejo> I would like to get Kolab in Ubuntu like it used to be, but need to learn how it all operates
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> clivejo: right, someone should test that before replying
<yofel> like, make some ppa and throw everything up there without any ppa deps
<yofel> or just use staging-misc for that
<yofel> maxyz: well, as far as I understood it, ksnapshot is to be used for kde4 based desktops, and kde-spectacle for plasma5 ones. So considering that we default to plasma5 and we now ship an incompatible kipi fully replacing ksnapshot sounds reasonable?
<yofel> we'll probably solve it through kubuntu-meta as well though
<mamarley> I did notice that after removing ksnapshot and installing spectacle that the Print Screen button does not launch spectacle.
<kfunk> clivejo: I know, still lots of people in #kontact are either working for Kolab Systems, or at least know about the library
<maxyz> yofel: The commits that fix ksnapshot are in the frameworks branch, so the question is if somebody is going to release it.
<yofel> oh okay, thanks
<yofel> well, probably not
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> yofel: so copy kf5/plasma/apps into staging-misc will achieve this testing?
<yofel> sgclark: well, selectively copying them in the order that we indend to upload them and not copying binaries would work
<yofel> the point is seeing if everything would build
<sgclark> yeah that is what I am doing
<sgclark> kf5 building now
<yofel> ok, thanks!
<sgclark> next plasma
<sgclark> then apps
<yofel> perfect :D
<sgclark> yofel: will ping you with results
<sitter> sgclark: piiiiing
<sgclark> sitter: pooong
<sitter> sgclark: https://phabricator.kde.org/conduit/method/user.whoami/ please hit call and tell me which roles you get?
<sgclark> sitter: admin verified approved activated
<sitter> cheers
<sitter> sgclark: do you happen to know if phab has some additional group sort of system beyond the user roles?
<sgclark> sitter: not that I am aware of, but I have not had time to mess with  it much lately :(
<clivejo> sorry guys, very busy with family stuff today :/
<sgclark> clivejo: no worries, just rebuilding stuff. enjoy your day :)
<clivejo> hows things going
<sgclark> so far good. have not got to apps yet though haha
 * clivejo fingers crossed!
 * sgclark does too
<clivejo> I did want to walk through how you are doing the upload though, just to know how you do it :)
<clivejo> but Im sure there will be other opportunities!
<sgclark> clivejo: archive script. however that one you MUST have rights to upload to archive our seed. Which means developer. I do not even have rights on a few bits so yofel will likely have to do it.
<yofel> I don't have those either, needs at least MOTU
<clivejo> ah 
<sgclark> doh
<clivejo> if they are in a PPA can Iain do it?
<sgclark> how we gonna upload? lol
<yofel> NEW source uploads are >= MOTU
<clivejo> I thought Phil was He-man! 
<yofel> ask one of the other folks. Someone will probably have some spare time to help out (I hope)
<yofel> well, not YET
<clivejo> yofel and sgclark, He-man and Shera :P
<sgclark> shadeslayer: still about? I recall you having MOTU
<sgclark> heh well hopefully  someone will step up. we can't win for losing it seems.
<clivejo> Phil hold aloft your magic sword and say "By the power of Greyskull!" 
<sitter> :O
<yofel> nah, even with that I'm no match to almighty sitter, overlord of ... stuff
 * sitter nods in agreement
<sgclark> lol
 * clivejo questions sitters methods
<sgclark> <- is a sitter wannabe
<clivejo> especially how he revived the dead executor
<sitter> jealous of my magic fingers I see
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> indeed
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I is motu
<sgclark> thought so
<shadeslayer> I am unavailable till tomorrow at least though 
<clivejo> ak
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> 17:27:14 W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/restricted/source/Sources  403  Forbidden
<clivejo> is ubuntu block us from the archives?
<clivejo> Status code 403 responses are the result of the web server being configured to deny access, for some reason, to the requested resource by the client.
<clivejo> thats not good
<clivejo> sitter: have you changed the archive URL's?
<SilentGhost> clivejo: should that be Sources.gz or Sources.bz2, perhaps?
<clivejo> yeah, something has changed
<clivejo> well thats cleared the queue a bit!
<sgclark> oh my
<genii> Is http://wire.kubuntu.org/ still updated? Seems like mostly old stuff there
<sgclark> genii: 5.5.3 isn't to terribly old. But  yeah it could probably use more updates from the web team
<sick_rimmit> Hi 
<sick_rimmit> OK, do you need me to assist, or is it looking OK presently
<sgclark> looking good. valorie s commit seems to have attracted presence. thanks!
<sgclark> commit being comment 
<sick_rimmit> Excellent news :-)
<clivejo> o/ sick_rimmit
<clivejo> sgclark: how are the uploads coming along? 
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
<sgclark> still building. I am hoping those fails are just dependency order..
<sgclark> otherwise not good
<clivejo> so thats a clean PPA to test rebuild everything?
<sgclark> mmhmm
<soee> hiho
<soee> why the ... i have some pidgin-data package installed ?
<clivejo> hi kfunk
<kfunk> evening
<clivejo> hows things?
<kfunk> still at 16.04 (i.e. no PPA) and thus broken :P
<clivejo> wish I could figure out this libkolab package
<clivejo> I think its that causing the problem
<clivejo> I really really want to try plasma 5.6 beta
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.95.php
<kfunk> clivejo: what's/where's the problem? maybe I can help
<clivejo> what do you mean?
<clivejo> problem with kolab?
<ahoneybun> mm anyone having issues playing DVDs?
<sitter> DVDs? what is this? the 90's?
<ahoneybun> somepeople use them sitter 
<sitter> some people also use floppies
<ahoneybun> as drink holders maybe
<sitter> no
<clivejo> Mr sitter, whats wrong with this ?  http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/
<sitter> like actually for stuff
<ahoneybun> for *1* low res picture?
<sitter> clivejo: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/neon/2016-February/000031.html
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> cant fix that then
<sitter> clivejo: I am guessing the release bumping script is still not using epochs correctly
<sitter> so it blanked bumped all apps to 4:...
<sitter> which is why the job is failing
<clivejo> :(
<sitter> either you have to have an admin wipthe workspace to accept this bump as valid, or the bump needs to go away
<sitter> since there is no need for the epoch I am going out on a limb and say that the bump should not have happend and is the result of the script misbehaving
<clivejo> sitter: I dont know :(
<clivejo> just trying to fix stuff on KCI
<clivejo> while its quiet
<clivejo> sitter: any idea whats wrong here - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245533142/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepimlibs_4%3A15.12.1+git20160303.2141+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> akonadicontact?
<sitter> it encountered an error
<clivejo> really?
<clivejo> an error you say
<sitter> why yes
<clivejo> is that why it failed?
<sitter> I am afraid so
<sitter> clivejo: upstream bug actually
<sitter> warning: failed to load external entity "/usr/share/kf5/akonadi/kcfg2dbus.xsl"
<sitter> the way I see it the build tries to generate docs using a definition from installation path, when it can't yet be in installation path (what with being built right now)
<sitter> either that or you are missing a bdep on akonadi-dev
<sitter> which seems unlikely ;)
<clivejo> well akonadi is a bit of a mess
<sitter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=akonadi%2Fkcfg2dbus.xsl&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<sitter> that file is in the package created by kdepimlibs
<sitter> so yeah
<sitter> upstream bug
<clivejo> libs are being migrated out of kdepimlibs to akonadi
<sitter> maybe it is genuinly missing then
<clivejo> sitter: you know the way there is packages.ubuntu.com, where we can search inside packages?
<clivejo> is there a way of doing that on KCI?
<sitter> nope
<sitter> or maybe
<sitter> I forgot whether ppas have sources
<sitter> I seem to recall that they don't
<sitter> then again, I am not sure
<clivejo> I dont think they do
<sitter> so the answer is no
<clivejo> could KCI parse the buildlog and create indexs?
<clivejo> ok so that file is being installed into akonadi-server
<clivejo> so I need a build dep on that
<sitter> clivejo: sure if you write the code
<clivejo> no problem, it will be ready in 10 mins :P
<sitter> you could also once a day mirror all debs and dpkg-deb -c them
<sitter> which TBH probably is simpler than aggregating the build logs
<sitter> in particular since I *think* KCI has an apt-cacher-ng set up
<sitter> so you can technically simply apt-get download all packages
<sitter> and the cacher will take care to not have excessive network IO
<clivejo> sounds like a lot of work
<sgclark> release bumping script? why would that be being run?
<sgclark> we need to get what we have in archive before any bumping goes on
<sitter> sgclark: if it wasn't then the epoch bump makes even less sense
<sitter> clivejo: not so much
<clivejo> cause the staging script is buggy
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/kci/install_check.rb#L64
<sitter> code for listing all packages
<sitter> once you have that you basically just Apt.install(package, '--download-only')
<sgclark> nothing should be staging at this time, I will be very angry if it is. we only have FFe for current stuff
<sitter> and then you list all downloaded debs and extract info
<sitter> ~1h of work
<clivejo> sgclark: talking about KCI here
<sgclark> ok
 * sgclark goes back into her cell
<sitter> hm
<sitter> clivejo: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-approver.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=17934dcec272ddde31be9267b8e9b36eeb9e849e
<sitter> well
<sitter> you did add the epoch :P
<sitter> by hand
<sitter> I think what happened was that you merged debian but lost the epoch
<clivejo> I merged with debian and thought we could remove it
<sitter> on that note. someone please file a bug that dpkg-mergechangelogs shouldn't let epoch reductions get merged
<clivejo> but kubuntu had already released under the new name with an epoch
<clivejo> so it had to be put back
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> so it probably was just bad timing as the epoch check was rolled out that very same day
<sitter> had it happened after feb 16 the intial lowering you did as part of the merge would have failed to integarte
<clivejo> sitter: would you mind fixing it on KCI?
<sitter> on accuont of that very test
<sitter> clivejo: are you still not an admin?
<clivejo> nope
 * sitter looks at sgclark and yofel  and puts on his grumpy face
<clivejo> they dont like me !
<sitter> clivejo: kindly direct your request at one of two
<sitter> if they don't like you then they have to hit buttons for you :P
 * clivejo feels unloved 
<sitter> make them suffer I say!
<sgclark> get developer status..
<clivejo> like an ugly child
<sitter> clivejo: no child has an aol email address though
<clivejo> I think they suffer too much already
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1npzZu83AfU
<sgclark> make you go through the same bashing grueling tests that I did
<clivejo> :O
<clivejo> flowers!!
<sitter> we can do one right now
<clivejo> its mothers day on sunday!
<sitter> do we have quorum?
 * clivejo face palms
<sgclark> only us two sitter I think
<sitter> I count for two so we have quorum
<sgclark> though if he passes your tests he has my +1 haa
<sitter> clivejo: what's a udeb, what are they used for and how do you make one?
<clivejo> debian after the divorce?
<sitter> oO
<sitter> clivejo: what's the canonical contents of a deb file?
<clivejo> sitter: stop being mean!
<sitter> I am not. those are my easy questions :/
<sgclark> clivejo: its true
<clivejo> you are a master jedi
<sgclark> I had to study very hard for developer lol
<sgclark> and there were more people testing me lol
<sitter> a mean question would be "what's dh, how do we use it, where do we the control the invocation sequence for kde packages"
 * clivejo hasnt studied
<clivejo> FFS!
<sgclark> to be fair though kubuntu doesnt mess with udeb :) but contant of a deb should be known
<sitter> incidently I only know that because I rewrote dh https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/debian-rake-a-tale-of-rubies/
<clivejo> ooooo
<clivejo> its building, just missing files
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> oh, Ill need help with these
<clivejo> resourcebase.kcfg where would one put that?
<clivejo> config files, would they go in kdepimlibs-data.install ?
<clivejo> usr/share/config.kcfg/resourcebase.kcfg?
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> sily me
<sitter> sgclark: I am pretty sure the kubuntu package set has stuff with udebs
<sgclark> oh? guess I just have managed to miss them
<sitter> primarily working on kde software one would probably miss them
<sgclark> what is https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/trunk ?
<sgclark> sitter: ^
<sitter> at any rate, the question is to probe whether one has encountered a udeb, because if one has then one has duckduckwalked udeb and that leads to a onelineer on the debian wiki pretty much answering the question ;)
<sitter> sgclark: krunners
<sitter> sgclark: in krunner you can enable web shortcuts plugin somewhere
<sitter> then you can do lp:kubuntu-ci and that will run a launchpad search in your browser for kubuntu-ci
<sgclark> neat. seems important. 
<sitter> or usrc:phonon
<sitter> leads to launchpad source phonon
<clivejo> sitter: did you used to work for Canonical?
<sitter> sgclark: shocking that you don't know it
<sgclark> I agree
<sitter> usrc is the most useful thing ever
<sitter> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> sitter: when will Neon have apps?
<sitter> not any time soon
<clivejo> how come?
<sitter> plasma stable > plasma release > ... ISO ... > apps
<sitter> our target audience is pretty much plasma's so we want that flying asap
<sitter> plus kdepim TBH makes apps a really unfortunate chore
<sgclark> heh indeed
<clivejo> targetting devs?
<sitter> so if we did apps before we had actual releases ISOs they'd only slow us down on account of the unecessary work
<sitter> clivejo: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Workspace_Sprint/Personas
<clivejo> sitter: but if you did apps, I could just copy you!
<sitter> you could come up with a copy scheme first :P
<sitter> because the way I see it if you don't completely align builds to debian imports you'll probably want to merge from neon and neon is meant to merge from debian
<sitter> except I am not sure about that because it probably will get weird at some point when neon adjusts things to either fit LTS or Qts/middleware that is not yet in debian nor ubuntu
<sgclark> I want sync and be done. we don't have the resources to carry on this way.
<sitter> sgclark: it is my favorite option as well as you will know :)
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> at some point I will convince someone to hire me and will not around to package 24/7 heh. I know I keep saying that. doesn't hurt to dream.
<yofel> so what exactly needs fixing for ktp-approver?
<sitter> see mail I forwarded
<sgclark> sounds like we need to remove a file or some such
<sitter> wipe wok-space
<sitter> sgclark: you should learn go and join some go startup
<clivejo> where would this file go?
<clivejo> usr/share/akonadicontact/grantleetheme/default/addresseslocation.css
<clivejo> kdepimlibs-data.install ?
<yofel> aah, fancy magic
<clivejo> or would it go in libkf5akonadicontact5.install  ?
<sgclark> not a lib, I think -data
<sgclark> mm go that does seem to be the flavor of the month
<sitter> it's the new trendy backend language
<sitter> so there's bound to be startups sprouting all over the place
<sitter> except they probably do fullstack anyway
<sitter> so you want to brush up on js
<sitter> or more specifically one of the popular js framewoks
<yofel> so, "Wipe out current workspace" is what's needed to fix ktp? I don't see a way to just delete that one file
<sgclark> heh. what do I drop to make time to learn this :)
<sitter> yofel: yeah, deleting that one file you'd have to ssh
<sitter> sgclark: I hear neon could use some js frontend for aptly :P
<sitter> actually
<sitter> aptly is go
<yofel> would deleting the whole workspace break something?
<sitter> so you could craft some http auth into aptly's api part
<sitter> and then put a js frontend on top of the api
<sitter> yofel: nope
<yofel> k, thx
<sgclark> sitter: hmm tempting. but I don't think I would be well received there.
<sitter> aptly is basically a one man show from what I have seen, I doubt you wouldn't be welcome
<sgclark> I will look into it thanks
<valorie> clivejo: I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications to my xenial box and apt update && apt full-upgraded
<clivejo> valorie: and?
<valorie> I don't remember how to put the output (which core-dumped and errored out) into a pastebin
<sgclark> oh neat. aptly looks useful
<clivejo> valorie: you got errors?
<valorie> oh, i figured it out, sec
<sgclark> coredump sounds dreadful
<clivejo> sgclark: I know :(
<yofel> ktp-approver reset
<clivejo> got an aweful sinking feeling :(
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pvrwnjvhgh
<valorie> nope
<clivejo> doesnt exist
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pvrwjnjh
<yofel> still doesn't exist
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pvrwjvjh
<clivejo> maybe try ubuntu paste?
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pvrwnjvjh
<valorie> goodness, bad typing, sorry about that
<valorie> that one works
<clivejo> wow
<sitter> clivejo: dude, you are podcast famous
<sgclark> uh
<valorie> a particular type of coolness and famousness
<yofel> valorie: can you do the dist-upgrade directly?
<sgclark> appstream test is upstream ubuntu
<yofel> the appstream error shouldn't happen anymore
<yofel> (from my experience)
<valorie> what do you mean directly?
<clivejo> eakkk
<valorie> get rid of the ppa first?
<yofel> don't run update &&
<valorie> ok
<sitter> https://youtu.be/oMimKAPRxyM?t=20m53s
<yofel> it doesn't do the dist-upgrade because update throws errors
<clivejo> my system is crashing now too
<yofel> but they shouldn't prevent you from installing any updates
<clivejo> kdeinit5
<valorie> that's working; thanks yofel
<valorie> clivejo: it didn't crash
<clivejo> thats the first crash Ive seen in months of using Xenial
<valorie> I'm considering upgrading this box if the travel-lappy test goes well
<clivejo> W: libkf5akonadisocialutils-dev: package-has-long-file-name 73 (82) > 80 can I add a lintian for that?
<clivejo> override
<sitter> clivejo: is that out of kci?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245553411/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kdepimlibs_4%3A15.12.1+git20160303.2302+15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> clivejo: if kci doesn't complain you can ignore it
<sitter> kci has super long versions, so a lot of packagse complain about this
<sitter> which is why our linter will not complain
<yofel> this is about a file name, not the version though
<yofel> still can be overridden
<yofel> sitter: are you wildlisting by regex or tag name?
<sitter> yofel: the version is in the filename
<yofel> *whitelisting
<sitter> tagname
<clivejo> why is parsed console not picking it up - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kdepimlibs/121/parsed_console/
<sitter> it's an override in the linter itself
<yofel> k
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/lib/lint/log/lintian.rb#L10
<sitter> that's why it doesnt show up in the parsed console
<sitter> basically if there is no KCI-W/E/I about it at the end of the console output in jenkins we don't care
<yofel> how about a KCI-N for stuff it doens't care?
<yofel> or would that just be clutter
<sitter> clutter IMO
<sitter> also needs extra code ;)
<yofel> true ^^
<sitter> there's an entire linting framework in place
<sitter> and it only marks W/E/I
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/tree/master/ci-tooling/lib/lint
<yofel> yeah, I read parts of it when I was looking if it could be used for the PPA checks. But that would require a ruby-python bridge so I stopped
<sitter> yofel: nah, fork ruby and maybe exchange json
<sitter> *maybe*
<yofel> yeah sure, would probably not even be much work, but probably not worth the effort
<yofel> I'll probably look at it again sometime this year
<sitter> actually json probably is also still too much. simply print in ruby and exit 1 if at least one error was found xD
<yofel> how's json too much? That's like 2 calls for the serialization.
<yofel> well, depends on what the script would actually expect
<sitter> yes, but why would you bring the data into python. all you care about is whether something fatal has happened in the linting bit
<yofel> I do care about *what* caused that fatal state
<sitter> yofel: programatically?
<yofel> well, I care in the script output
<sitter> which you can do in ruby
<yofel> possibly
<sitter> the thing is. if you serialize between the two then you do actively create a data structure binding between the two. so if the serialization changes or the format in ruby changes you mgiht not notice things go wrong
<sitter> which ultimately means that you have to do strict deseriazliation in python. i.e. assert that the json payload is what you expect it to be an raise an error if it isn't
<sitter> while if you simply print or whatever in the ruby helper and check the return code of it it doesn't matter what went wrong in ruby. it could be that the helper encountered a format error, or an exception was raised or whatever. you encountered an error while linting and that's all you ultimately should care about
<yofel> I know, which is one reason why I didn't continue looking at it. 
<valorie> clivejo, yofel: finished with https://paste.kde.org/peyakioaw
<yofel> valorie: the error is higher up in the log
<valorie> revised that same paste
<yofel> ok, I just got the very same error
<yofel> Unpacking libkf5akonadicore-bin (4:15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5akonadicore-bin_4%3a15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/akonadiselftest', which is also in package kdepimlibs-bin 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3
<valorie> I revised that paste with another warning I found; dunno if it is serious or not
<clivejo> yofel: where should that file actually be?
<yofel> dunno
<clivejo> debian have it in libkf5akonadicore-bin.install
<yofel> the SCM history should tell where the file got added lately
<clivejo> and removed kdepimlibs-data.install
<clivejo> looks like a debian merge went a bit wrong
<clivejo> no it wasnt removed
<clivejo> thats weird
<valorie> so should I just let the laptop be, are try restarting?
<sgclark> ugh well everything built except bloody pim. of course
<clivejo> I think we should just remove it
<clivejo> its a bloody nightmare
<sgclark> hmm I added breaks / replace for that, was the version wrong maybe?
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> yea pim died at 35% I dont have time tonight to fight with it.
<yofel> I don't see any breaks/replaces
<sgclark> I say we forget pim in upload
<sgclark> really?
<yofel> Package: libkf5akonadicore-bin
<yofel> Architecture: any
<yofel> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}
<yofel> that's all
<clivejo> Should we add http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkdcraw.git/ and http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkexiv2.git/ to KCI?
<yofel> maybe you forgot to push something?
<sgclark> o i c I was in the wrong branch
<sgclark> ugh
<sgclark> clivejo: err they are not there now? I find that shocking
<clivejo> maybe we need the unstable branches setup?
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> what does this mean ? E: libkf5akonadisocialutils-dev: malformed-override Cannot parse line 1: W: libkf5akonadisocialutils-dev: package-has-long-file-name 73 (82) > 80
<yofel> the W: shouldn't be part of the override
<sgclark> whitespace? dunno
<sgclark> oh that
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> I swear pim is cursed
<clivejo> it just doesnt want to be fixed
<clivejo> yofel: do I leave the " 73 (82) > 80" in there as well?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-04
<yofel> I think so..
<yofel> "I swear pim is cursed" - you only realized that now? XD
<yofel> it's been cursed since 4.5 or so
<clivejo> :( theres KCI gone for 20 hours or more :(
<clivejo> yofel: should I add kubuntu_unstable branches for those two new packages in debian git?
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> stable too?
<clivejo> yofel: stable too?
<yofel> hm.. I guess so..
<clivejo> sorry, Im tired
<clivejo> cant think
<yofel> dito -.-
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> if one of you could poke KCI to build those
<clivejo> Im gonna go to bed
<clivejo> night all
<sgclark> ok all blogged out. and need a break. oh jobs that need kicked. will do that.
<ScottK> valorie: What's this new distro list meant to cover that wasn't covered by either the packager or release lists?
<valorie> ScottK: social issues/upcoming stuff larger than immediate packaging stuff -- on both sides
<Mirv> yofel: Qt 5.6 delayed again roughly two weeks. it's probably obvious by now that we won't get it, but just saying it aloud. backport requests to 5.5 welcome, I've been trying to help the multi-monitor use case with several new backports.
<valorie> yofel, sgclark, or clivejo -- should I ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications and then add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc and upgrade (to my xenial box)?
<valorie> or can I just remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<valorie> to make the best test for y'all 
<kathrin__> Hi, I'm trying to create a boot-stick. Neither Start Disk-Creator nor Unetbootin does the task. I get "BOOT ERROR" 
<Daskreech> This is MAH Bootstick!!
<Daskreech> What does your MB use to boot?
<Daskreech> Oh and Help in #kubuntu please :)
<kathrin__> I created a lot of sticks the last hours: Ubuntu 15.10  Kubuntu 15.10  Lubuntu 15.10  None of those works
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<clivejo> soee: can you test apps 15.12.1?
<soee> clivejo: sure but later at home, here @ work im on Wily
<clivejo> and also misc staging too, we need these packages tested so we can get them into xenial archive!
<clivejo> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2016/kubuntu-kde-where-oh-where-have-i-been-busy-i-say/
<clivejo> anyone testing Xenial, please test those !
<clivejo> contains Frameworks 5.18 Plasma 5.5.4 Applications 15.12.1
<clivejo> come on wily, builds on xenial, why not you!
<soee> clivejo: Frameworks and Plasma 5.4.4 have been tested already
<clivejo> hmmm
<clivejo> wily mbox i386 failed to build
<clivejo> stupid thing
<BluesKaj> is plasma 5.6 available in the ppas?
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo, how goes it?
<yofel> clivejo: what's the state with kdepim?
<yofel> I still get dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5akonadicore-bin_4%3a15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/akonadiselftest', which is also in package kdepimlibs-bin 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3
 * yofel finishes reading scarlett's blog post and tries agian
<yofel> staging-misc still throws the overwrite error
<mparillo> clivejo: Test which applications?
<sgclark> yofel at this point point kdepim will not even build. I am inclined to skip it.
<yofel> +1
<sgclark> other than that we are good to go, unless some testers arrived and has said otherwise
<BluesKaj> any word on when and which ppa plasma 5.6 will be available?
<sgclark> BluesKaj: not anytime before our current work is in archive. sorry
<BluesKaj> np sgclark, I just read JR's announcement on kde dot news, but there were no links, so i thought ask here
<BluesKaj> i'd ask
<tsdgeos> sgclark: if you want me to help you may want to throw me more than https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245559807/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepim_4%3A15.12.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> at least i'm going to need to know exactly which ppas you're using for that
<sgclark> ah sorry. just woke up
<sgclark> tsdgeos: all in here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
<tsdgeos> ok
<sgclark> thankyou
<clivejo> sgclark: can you copy in prison and try it?
<sgclark> clivejo: from ci ? no, we need only packages going to archive. 
<sgclark> whyis it copied from ci? perhaps it needs to be packaged in xenial_archive?
<clivejo> its supposed to be in frameworks, no?
<sgclark> it was not with frameworks. it had a git version
<clivejo> I dunno, debian git has it as a framework - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/prison.git/
<sgclark> I am busy with family right now, can't look for another hour or so
<clivejo> oh maybe not
<clivejo> its not found in the staging apps build
<clivejo> +1 for stripping out PIM, if my opinion counts to anyone :P
<sgclark> that version is odd. Is it not release upstream I wonder?
<sgclark> though it is an optional dep, it should not FTBFS pim in theory.
<clivejo> Its optional and not install in the apps staging PPA
<clivejo> which rules it out
<sgclark> correct. because it is apparently not released with the kf5 we have.
<sgclark> anyway, I suspect it is build order maybe. possibly.
<clivejo> finished 15 hours ago
<clivejo> maybe poke it to rebuild?
<clivejo> maybe something it needed wasnt published 15 hours ago
<clivejo> Ill retry it :/
<sgclark> clivejo: tsdgeos: I am fairly certain I found the problem. akonadi-calendar was built with an old akonadi. I will bump version req and rebuild. cross your fingers.
<soee> hiho
<soee> clivejo: if i have 5.5.4 and Framework 5.18 installed shall i test only apps ?
<soee> sgclark: staging-application is the one to be tested ?
<sgclark> soee staging-misc. but wait a few I may very well have pim fixed soon
<sgclark> well mostly fixed, still no kolab
<soee> sgclark: shall we deal with this pim? You wrote on blok it might be broken again
<soee> *blog
<sgclark> sorry I do not understand. 
<sgclark> I think I found the problem and in the middle of trying to fix.
<soee> sgclark: ""
<soee> Upstream is making massive
<tsdgeos> sgclark: ok, plz keep me updated on whether i need to work on this or not
<soee> changes and ABI is broken. Aka, even if we manage to get the builds green, there is still large chances for crashy behavior.
<sgclark> soee: yes. but I think I found the problem. and working on fixing it.
<sgclark> I am not sure what you are trying to tell me sorry.
<soee> sgclark: ok. ping me when it is read for tests
<sgclark> will do
<clivejo> git pull
<soee_> git checkout working_branch :)
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable :P
<clivejo> batch patch and push
<soee_> any response with this ffe ?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> spoke to Iain Laney who commented on the bug
<soee_> with what result ? :)
<clivejo> he wants it all to be uploaded in one batch
<soee_> i see
<clivejo> so sgclark has been working on putting all the packages into a misc PPA 
<soee_> are we ready for it ? or wating for Scarlett to fix PIM ?
<clivejo> and everything has built, bar PIM
<clivejo> I think sgclark was taking one last stab at PIM
<soee_> she is working on fix
<sgclark> correct
<clivejo> if it doesnt work, we may just ommit it
<sgclark> was gonna try kolab as well, but I dont have a clue what you did here
<clivejo> I need to revert my last kolab commit
<clivejo> to our branch
<soee_> btw. after this upload we can pust into archive also 5.5.5 wen it is ready ?
<soee_> *put
<clivejo> soee_: nope
<soee_> oh ?
<clivejo> archive is frozen
<sgclark> 5.5 is a point release? I think we can actually
<soee_> yes, and 5.5.5 is jsut bugfix release
<clivejo> oh
<sgclark> we can't put any new features, bug fixes ok
<clivejo> I finda took from Phil it wouldnt make it
<soee_> so this one yes and Frameworks 5.19 in backports
<sgclark> but lets try and get our current batch inarchive shall we.
<clivejo> my bad
 * sgclark goes back to fighting with kolab
<clivejo> sgclark: I reckon just remove PIM
<clivejo> we need the rest in the archive
<clivejo> then we can concentrate on apps 16.04
<snele> in plasma 5.5.5 missing systray icons issue is finally fixed, and it is last bugfix in 5.5 series so you should put is in main repo after you finish ffe :)
<soee_> they werent released yet no ?
<clivejo> soee_: source tars are available, but we havent done anything yet
<clivejo> actually 5.6 beta is out :)
<soee_> but they wont make into 16.04 anyway
<clivejo> nope
<soee_> atleast not with normal updates
<soee_> so i would say: first Frameworks 5.19, than Plasma 5.6 than Apps 16.04
<clivejo> I dont think those can go into the archive
<clivejo> need to ask Phil
<soee_> no no ;) 
<soee_> just backports
<clivejo> sgclark: if I have time later, will I stage plasma 5.5.5?
<sgclark> no please. let get this stuff in archive. do not do anything until it is.
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> is there anything else I can do?
<sgclark> just keep up the ci work, that is great help
<sgclark> ad will make 5.5.5 a cinch when the time comes
<clivejo> sgclark: how could I roll back kubuntu_unstable to stable?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolab.git/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<sgclark> I think gitk has an easy way to reset to x commit
<genii> I now have vanilla Xenial from today's daily iso installed onto a USB flash drive, all updates applied, no PPAs added yet. Running OK so far on Acer Aspire ZS600. Let me know if there's something I can test .
<soee> genii: yes there will be a lot
<soee> stay tuned for info :)
<genii> Will do :)
<genii> I am going to connect to IRC on that box now through webchat
 * genii-xenial sips
<clivejo> !info ring
<ubottu> Package ring does not exist in wily
<sgclark> arg
<sgclark> oh that is old
<clivejo> apparently not - https://ring.cx/
<sgclark> not ring, kmime build lol
<clivejo> oh, my bad!
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck with PIM?
<sgclark> making progress. 
<sgclark> getting kolab going as well while I am at it. 
<sgclark> fairly certain the versions you were trying needs akonadi-next
<sgclark> which is unreeased and far in the future
<sgclark> unreleased
 * genii-xenial sips
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<sgclark> howdy
<sick_rimmit> Is everything cool with the FFE ?
<clivejo> well the libkolab version I was working on is the lastest from Kolab Systems
<clivejo> but its for their server side stack and built using libcalendaring
<sgclark> sounds scary. sticking with merging unstable
<clivejo> so I found the files it was looking for in the PIM stack
<clivejo> and it seemed to build on LP
<sick_rimmit> Can anyone advise me on how to go about writing for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<clivejo> but kdepim doesnt like it :/
<sick_rimmit> Doh! I got it sorry
<genii> sick_rimmit: Perhaps talk to pleia
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: try talking to https://launchpad.net/~lyz
<clivejo> wow, how did libkscreen get so far out of snyc with debian!
<sgclark> yeah pleia2 can find her usually in #xubuntu channel
<sgclark> clivejo: my guess is you in wrong repo
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/libkscreen.git
<clivejo> do a diff on ours against master
<clivejo> we have different install files etc
<genii> Whoa, two Yippee in a row
<sgclark> wow no debian merge on that either. how did you stumble on that clivejo? guess we need to do that
<clivejo> pets KCI, good boy!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> sgclark: fixing KCI 
<clivejo> thought it was a symbols issue
<clivejo> but then realised it was something more!
<sgclark> can you do it? I have to still do kde-l10n or we can switch :P
<clivejo> Ill try it, need to learn
<sgclark> which one lol
<clivejo> but I will probably need a hand
<clivejo> libkscreen
<sgclark> ok, sure I will be here all day
<clivejo> I have it cloned here and been looking at a merge
<clivejo> lots of problems
<sgclark> keep everything debian
<clivejo> one question is why do we have libkf5screen7?
<sgclark> the only thing to be wary on is packaname differences in deps
<sgclark> I have not even looked at that and would not know.
<sgclark> one thing though is our packaging for master? that will make a difference
<sgclark> so go with debian changes first
<sgclark> what do they have 6?
<clivejo> debian only have 6
<clivejo> we have 6 ^ 7
<clivejo> &
<sgclark> 6 and 7 ? huh? lol
<sgclark> the 6/7 matches the soversions
<sgclark> so it needs to match the tar we are building
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/libkscreen-5.5.4+git20160302.2116+16.04/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Screen.so.5.6.90
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/libkscreen-5.5.4+git20160302.2116+16.04/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Screen.so.7
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/libkscreen-5.5.4+git20160302.2116+16.04/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Screen.so
<yofel> 7 is plasma 5.6, isn't it?
<sgclark> well the lib inside said tar
<yofel> right, 5.6.90
<sgclark> I think so yofel. my guess is he has unstable
<yofel> wait, that's plasma 5.7-dev o.O
<yofel> sgclark: right
<sgclark> uh
<clivejo> Im trying to fix KCI unstable
<sgclark> clivejo: be sure you are working in kubuntu_xenial_archive
<sgclark> oh do the merge in the above branch, not unstable
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245143871/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.libkscreen_4%3A5.5.4+git20160302.2116+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> whatever you do in _unstable is completely irrelevant for xenial
<sgclark> forgete that for now
<clivejo> but when I looked at the packaging, we have a lot of diff with debian
<sgclark> do a merge in kubuntu_xenail_archive and we will deal with k
<yofel> so?
<yofel> do what scarlett says
 * yofel hides again
<sgclark> hah
<clivejo> Im just wondering why
<sgclark> we wont be next release. but yes this release there were some that are major deffrences. go with debian.
<sgclark> ugh can't type
<sgclark> or spelll
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> debian have a libkf5screen-bin.install and we dont
<clivejo> things like that
<sgclark> use theirs
<clivejo> different tests etc
<sgclark> debian debian debian
<clivejo> thats why I asked
<clivejo> :P I know
<sgclark> ok :)
<clivejo> Im just explaining why Im asking!
<sgclark> yep. np. 
<clivejo> but if I merge into xenial archive wont that upset the misc staging you are working on?
<yofel> just remember to add breaks/replaces where files end up in different binaries
<clivejo> maybe one of you guys should look at it!
<clivejo> Im confusing myself
<yofel> we can once you're done with it ;)
<clivejo> Ill break it
<yofel> you can fix it after that
<sgclark> clivejo: git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive then git merge master
<clivejo> yofel: you say the kindest things
<sgclark> fix conflicts
<sgclark> push
<sgclark> viola
<yofel> ;P
<clivejo> two small little words "fix conflicts
<sgclark> fix conficts by deleting head and keeping master
<sgclark> simple :)
<clivejo> but debians symbols are only for amd64
<clivejo> ours are both
<sgclark> keep theirs. batchpatch later if you have to
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-packaging-party/
<sick_rimmit> Tis going to be a blast ;-)
<sitter> sgclark: that para in the mail isn't english is it?
<sgclark> err my cat took out my internet
<clivejo> so many UNRELEASED entries in these changelogs 
<clivejo> what do I do with them?
<sgclark> nothing
<yofel> depends...
<yofel> I'll tell you after I see the result
<clivejo> well maxy's I want to delete
<yofel> don't
<clivejo> libkscreen (4:5.5.4-2~)
<yofel> just base on that. -2~ubuntu1 might not be a common version, but a valid one
<clivejo> so what about libkscreen (4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<clivejo> and libkscreen (4:5.5.1-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<clivejo> and libkscreen (4:5.5.1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<yofel> merge contents into the merge changelog. All of them if they're right behind each other
<yofel> actually, let me clone that
<yofel> that looks weird
<clivejo> this whole package is weird
<yofel> how did THAT happen o.O
<clivejo> what?
<yofel> the changelog
<clivejo> I have NO idea
<clivejo> cant make head nor tails of it
<yofel> that looks like people running 'dch -i' wich debchange set to the old behavior
<yofel> which is not what you want to do
<clivejo> did I do it?
<yofel> * Fix unstable build to reflect the .so version of 7.
<yofel> why is that in _archive ?!?
<yofel> oh, right, that was the package that got merged, then downgraded to work again later on
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> the changelogs got left in to not conflict with CI I think
<yofel> clivejo: please do the merge, then I'll rewrite the changelog
<clivejo> just leave the changelog?
<yofel> just put something there and commit it. I'll rewrite it anyway
<genii> If there gets to be anything to test, please ping this name, the genii-xenial box is next to me but I'm using this one as my primary
<sgclark> genii will do
<clivejo> ok yofel, push
<clivejo> pushed
<clivejo> now theres a surprise
<yofel> leave it, I'll break it again anyway
<sgclark> ok so my internet is going wonky. working on l10n though.
<yofel> clivejo: you didn't update the breaks/replaces
<yofel> kscreen_backend_launcher moved, meaning the breaks needs to be << 4:5.5.4-2~
<yofel> otherwise fine
<clivejo> so what does it break?
<clivejo> libkf5screen6 ?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> but only the archive version?
<clivejo> 4:5.4.3?
<yofel> +++ b/debian/libkf5screen-bin.install
<yofel> +usr/lib/*/libexec/kf5/kscreen_backend_launcher
<yofel> --- a/debian/libkf5screen6.install
<yofel> -usr/lib/*/libexec/kf5/kscreen_backend_launcher
<yofel> we have people using 5.5.4 according to the changelog, so I'm using the last possible debian rev as base
<clivejo> well Im using it
<clivejo> from the PPA
<yofel> right, so you'll probably appreciate not getting an error ;)
<clivejo> I would
<clivejo> so how do you write the breaks to take that into consideration?
<yofel> as I said above, it now says libkf5screen6 (<< 4:5.5.4-2~)
<yofel> 4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ is lower than that
<yofel> pushed, I just got rid of all the surplus changelogs
<yofel> oh, needs more fixing
<yofel> debian/libkf5screen6.install:usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.kde.kscreen.service
<yofel> debian/libkf5screen-bin.install:usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.kde.kscreen.service
<yofel> that's just plain uninstallable
<yofel> wth is --- a/debian/meta/upstream_scm.json
<sgclark> meta?
<yofel> just wondering as the remaining debian diff shows that as deleted
<yofel> clivejo: _archive and _unstable fixed
<clivejo> that needs uploaded into misc staging now?
<yofel> yup
<clivejo> cause the old version must have big problems!
<yofel> really?
<yofel> the merge commit doesn't show many changes
<yofel> the changelog was the strangest part
<clivejo> wonder why Bhushan Shah added a build-dep to kwayland-dev
<clivejo> would that be a new dep for 5.6?
<yofel> probably, we do want to manage wayland screens eventually ^^
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo>  KF5WaylandConfig.cmake
<clivejo> can those commits be reapplied?
<yofel> what do you mean?
<clivejo> well its failed, it needs kwayland-dev to build
<yofel> oh, right, the whole merge disorder reverted some stuff from unstable
<yofel> go ahead
<Jobava> is it possible to watch the stream without joining G+?
<clivejo> oh there are gone
<clivejo> did you revert them all?
<clivejo> or is that what merging with debian did
<yofel> well, someone merged unstable into archive, which made a bunch of reverts necessary, which then got merged into unstable
<yofel> that's why you don't do such things
<clivejo> was it me?
<yofel> dunno, didn't check
<clivejo> is standards up to 3.9.7 now?
<yofel> yeah, 3.9.7.0 is in testing
 * yofel looks at what changes
<yofel> *changed
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> 2.1 Version 3.9.7.0
<clivejo> Released February, 2016. 
<clivejo> Maxy knows his stuff!
<yofel> not much relevant for us
<yofel>  32   * Policy: [12.3] recommend to ship additional documentation for package 'pkg'
<yofel>  33     in a separate package 'pkg-doc' and install it into /usr/share/doc/pkg.
<yofel> if anything. But we've been doing that usually
<clivejo> if I change my deb email to clivejo@kubuntu.org do I have to do anything with my key?
<yofel> does the email show up if you look at 'gpg --list-keys' ?
<yofel> if not you'll want to add it
<yofel> and publish the changes
<soee> Jobava: no idea :)
<soee> if it will be streamed than ye
<clivejo> yofel: yes it does
<yofel> then you should be fine
<clivejo> I mean my aol one shows, not my kubuntu one
<yofel> clivejo: you didn't publish that though https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=clivejo&op=index
<yofel> ah, then you need to add it
<clivejo> should I make a new key for my new email?
<yofel> you can edit the existing one
<clivejo> brrrr its cold
<yofel> well, you could take the chance to make a 4096 bit key
<clivejo> more secure?
<yofel> yes, and generally preferred http://keyring.debian.org/creating-key.html
<yofel> though not required
<clivejo> have you one?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> but mostly because I had a 1024 key before that
<clivejo> Unknown option: dbgsym-migration
<clivejo> dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym: unknown option; aborting
<clivejo> debian/rules:11: recipe for target 'override_dh_strip' failed
<yofel> oh, wily probably doesn't know about that...
<sgclark> oh I saw that once. I was told it was legacy. I ended up having to use our normal overriden command
<yofel> maybe  backporting debhelper would do it
<yofel> dbgsym-migration isn't legacy, but the new shiny debian dbgsym implementation
<clivejo> what is that migration all about?
<sgclark> heh backporting debhelper. sounds fun. have at it
<clivejo> debian seem to be rolling is out on most packages
<sgclark> ah I was mislead then
<yofel> https://wiki.debian.org/AutomaticDebugPackages looks a bit outdated, but you get this gist from it
<yofel> *the
<clivejo> LOL W: libkscreen source: newer-standards-version 3.9.7 (current is 3.9.6)
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> so new even xenial doesnt know about it!
 * yofel just fixed a couple things in kscreen
<clivejo> so the next build will probably fail on symbols?
<yofel> now that the symbol file actually tracks the right version, probably
<clivejo> did you build that locally?
<yofel> no, I don't have a chroot for that env
<clivejo> how did you know?!?
<yofel> I fixed something else and saw more wrongness? ^^
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> oh shut up XD
<clivejo> are you going to the "party" next week?
<yofel> well, I'll be here..
<clivejo> yofel: Im confused about 5.6.90
<clivejo> libKF5Screen.so.5.6.90
<yofel> me too, someone got the version wrong I guess?
<clivejo> whats that mean?
<yofel> 5.7-dev to me
<clivejo> where does libKF5Screen.so.7 come from then?
 * yofel looks at upstream SCM
<yofel> clivejo: those are 2 different things
<yofel> 5.6.90 is the API / lib version, 7 is the ABI version
<yofel> ah, master is really 5.7-dev
<yofel> so that's that
<yofel> KCI-E :: E: libkf5screen7: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _Zls6QDebugPKN7KScreen13WaylandOutputE@Base and 327 others
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> batch patch it?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> want me to?
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> ok, patching with those buildlogs isnt changing anything
<clivejo> buildlog mentions _Zls6QDebugPKN7KScreen13WaylandOutputE@Base 4:5.5.4+git20160304.2101+16.04-0
<clivejo> but thats not in the symbols file
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> Ill add it in manually?
<clivejo> KSC_KWayland.so libkf5screen7 #MINVER# ...
<yofel> I'm really curious why it doesn't show up...
<clivejo> KWayland.so must be new
<clivejo> batch patch only works if its alreadly mentioned?
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: can't parse dependency libkf5screen7 (>= 4:5.5.1) libkf5screen-bin
<yofel> I probably forgot a colon?
<yofel> yup, I did -.-
<clivejo> wheres that?
<yofel> -libKF5Screen.so.7 libkf5screen7 #MINVER# libkf5screen-bin
<yofel> +libKF5Screen.so.7 libkf5screen7 #MINVER#, libkf5screen-bin
<yofel> the message was from the buildlog
<clivejo> but where did you miss the : ?
<clivejo> control?
<yofel> no, that's me being so tired that I can't speak english
<yofel> s/colon/comma/
<sgclark> oooh libkolab publishing. *crosses fingers for pim*
<clivejo> sgclark: I revert my changes to it
<clivejo> in KCI
<sgclark> clivejo: I am using debian merge from unstable, did not even try to touch yours
<clivejo> oh right
<sgclark> might want to consider using that for kci, we don't have the resources to support bleeding edge at this time
<clivejo> does PIM work with that version?
<clivejo> yofel: would you have a look at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/ ?
<sgclark> well we will find out lol. I sure hope so.
<sgclark> still publishing..
<clivejo> batch patch isnt making any changes to the symbols file
<sgclark> clivejo: check and make sure any mispaced epochs did not slip in. I know I messed that up a time or two
<clivejo> lintian symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol qt_plugin_instance@Base and 1 others
<sgclark> or vice versa
<yofel> yes, because batchpatch does not support multiple libs in one symbols file. It won't remove data if it's there, but it won't add any new either
<yofel> it only updates information for the library that matches the package name
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> I did not know that either
<clivejo> sorry, go slow
<clivejo> I need to add kpimtexteditwidgets.so libkf5pimtextedit5 #MINVER# to the symbols file?
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: new libraries appeared in the symbols file: kpimtexteditwidgets.so
<yofel> right
<clivejo> is there not a util for doing that?
<yofel> if you find one, tell me
<clivejo> we have to do it manually every time?
<clivejo> batch patch --make-new
<clivejo> or at least print a message saying a new lib has appeared
<clivejo> Im not a mind reader
<clivejo> its nice to have KCI free to test rebuilds
 * genii makes more coffee
<clivejo> sgclark: did you add libkdcraw and libkexiv2?
<yofel> wheee, genii saves the day
<clivejo> ah yes you did :)
<clivejo> yippeee
<soee> so how far are we from testing staging-misc ?
 * genii makes sure yofel gets the first mug
<yofel> <3
<sgclark> kdepim is building now. I hope to have the full stack working including kolab support
<sgclark> sorry for the delay. I also did translations which are rather important
 * clivejo draws yofel's attention ^^
<clivejo> just in case you missed it :P
 * yofel throws chocolate eggs at KCI
<clivejo> throw one my way :P
<sgclark> mm chocolate
<sgclark> now I want chocolate
<sgclark> thanks
<clivejo> anyone know what dep I need for this - Could NOT find JPEG (missing: JPEG_LIBRARY JPEG_INCLUDE_DIR) ?
<yofel> libjpeg-dev maybe?
<clivejo> !info libjpeg62-dev xenial
<ubottu> libjpeg62-dev (source: libjpeg6b): Development files for the IJG JPEG library (version 6.2). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6b2-2 (xenial), package size 169 kB, installed size 388 kB
<clivejo> !info libjpeg-dev xenial
<ubottu> libjpeg-dev (source: libjpeg8-empty): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package). In component main, is optional. Version 8c-2ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<yofel> libjpeg-dev pulls in libjpeg8-dev. It's just the unversioned -dev package
<yofel> and what you generally want to use
<clivejo> yeah, I was just checking
<clivejo> read a thread about it
<yofel> right, libjpeg62 was the thing to use until 2 years or so, since then it's the other one
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> !info libpng-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libpng-dev does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> why cant is be that simple!
<clivejo> !info libpng12-dev xenial
<ubottu> libpng12-dev (source: libpng): PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.54-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 182 kB, installed size 575 kB
<clivejo> yofel: any ideas?
<genii> Seems to be a libpng3 in wily but no corresponding -dev 
<genii> Ah, same version as 12
<yofel> clivejo: libpng-dev
<yofel> it's a virtual package
<clivejo> does the bot not index virtual packages?
 * soee drinks chamomile tea -.-
<sgclark> well pim failed. but tracked to back to akonadi-calendar. rebuilding all rdepends on that
<sgclark> oh pim oh pim why do you hate me so
<soee> :)
<clivejo> congrats yofel
<yofel> finally *-.-
<clivejo> only 6 commits :P
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: any ideas what is up with http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qt-gstreamer/ ?
<yofel> no idea...
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel: nope. sitter ^ ?
<valorie> oooo, getting closer to -misc testing?
<valorie> loving all dat green
<sgclark> still fighting with pim
<clivejo> valorie: the green is nothing to do with misc!
<sgclark> if I do not get it today I am ditching it all together.
<valorie> well, I read the whole backlog, and those two comments were just comments
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I know they aren't directly connected but otoh: you folks are working so hard, and making so much progress!
<valorie> and I'm loving it
<sgclark> heh I would much rather be turning things green that fighting with pim, but alas one last ditch effort before defeat
<valorie> pim is the dragon, sounds like
<sgclark> if I didn't love the pim devs so much I would be chasing them with pitchforks :P
<valorie> I'm very much hoping that akonadi next will solve butt-loads of problems
<sgclark> yeah would be nice
 * clivejo wonders what a butt load is
<sgclark> though Dan does not have as much time with  his  shiny new job. hopefully someone will pick up the slack.
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> weeeee
<sgclark> err muon. thought that was dead
<yofel> it's dead when Rick says that it's dead
<yofel> but it's like 90% dead
<sgclark> ah my bad. 
<sgclark> I am behind in the times
<sgclark> sigh. failed
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-05
<valorie> sgclark: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and some salve for the dragon-fighting burns
<sgclark> oh. think I know what
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> there goes KCI
<yofel> the merger jobs are fast though..
<clivejo> but its adds like 500 packages to the queue
<clivejo> no chance of getting stuff built then :(
<clivejo> yofel: whats happened to http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kfilemetadata.git/ ?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/
<yofel> clivejo: that's the wrong repo
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kfilemetadata.git/
<clivejo> was it moved?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> well, forked
<yofel> ah, now the CI spawned a bazillion jobs, bummer
<clivejo> yofel: there are now 548 in the queue
<clivejo> not a chance of getting anything I want to build now
<sgclark> yes I think they have a timer set up
<sgclark> perhaps it should be set for slightly later in the day
<clivejo> well I guess its a good alarm clock for me
<clivejo> tell me when to go to bed
<clivejo> sgclark: progress report on PIM?
 * clivejo ducks
<sgclark> well it failed, so not good?
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> with libkolab built from debian?
<sgclark> I am rebuilding everything. if it still fails after that, it is out
<sgclark> libkolab is not the issue :( this error is akonadi
<clivejo> Ive been chatting to hefee in #kontact trying to understand how it works
<sgclark> well kalarm -> calandar -> akonadi
<sgclark> so something I think needs rebuild somewhere, so rebuilding it all to be sure.
<yofel> that looks like a build order issue, right
<clivejo> when you change the xenial archive, that removed stuff Ive added in the unstable?
<clivejo> oh you merged with debian
<sgclark> ehm no. it merges it
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> as it should be
<sgclark> I am not backing down on that.
<clivejo> and that gets merged into unstable
<clivejo> sgclark: not arguing with that at all
<sgclark> ok good :) cuz you will be argueing with a brick wall
<clivejo> I was just wondering where my changes to unstable disappeared to#
<sgclark> I expect that the merger is broken
<sgclark> seeing as mine is so vastly different from yours. conflicts to be sure.
<clivejo> can KCI be configured to use uscan rather than git?
<sgclark> ehm? not sure that is what we want at all
<clivejo> well in the case of libkolab we need to be using http://mirror.kolabsys.com/pub/releases/libkolab-1.0.2.tar.gz
<clivejo> not the git version
<clivejo> and using the packaging here http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/libkolab.git
<sgclark> well good grief, why where you using the other repo? pffffft. kolab can wait. I have a working copy for the moment
<sgclark> uhh utopic
<sgclark> that is not even supported..
<clivejo> Im off to bed, good luck with PIM sgclark
<sgclark> sleep well, thanks
<clivejo> but dont spend too much time on it :(
<sgclark> too late!!!
<clivejo> its not good for ones mental health
<sgclark> yeah I am a bit edgy
<clivejo> dont blame you to be honest
<sgclark> frustrated.  I will look at kolab if I get it all working.
<sgclark> otherwise that whole stack gets the boot
<clivejo> well I honestly think we have wasted enough time on it
<clivejo> its holding everything else back
<clivejo> and for most users, they dont use it, or can just use 15.08 until its fixed!
<seaLne> pim not working in an lts is fairly major imho
<sgclark> yeah this is my last attempt
<clivejo> its working, use stuck on version 15.08
<clivejo> Im using Kontact on Xenial at the moment
<seaLne> does it continue to check imap or stop after a random period? that was my previous problem
<seaLne> i have come to loath trojita for not being kmail
<seaLne> and it isn't even packaged in *ubuntu
<sgclark> I have issues when my internet gets cranky. usually have to restart akonadi.
<sgclark> which trojita?
<clivejo> seaLne: We have to make a choice here, we need to get KDE Frameworks 5.18 Plasma 5.5.4 Applications 15.12.1 into the archive
<seaLne> restarting akonadi was required every time i wanted to check for new mail
<seaLne> clivejo: yeah, not easy i know
<sgclark> trust me I want pim. I love pim. but I have been banging my head on this for days. weeks really. holding up all of kubuntu.
<seaLne> yeah i find the state of pim incredably frustrating
 * sgclark goes back to head banging
<clivejo> maybe we should just skip PIM 15.12.1 and work towards getting 16.04 working
<clivejo> anyways, bed time
<clivejo> night all
<sgclark> night night
<seaLne> i'd be happy to help if you want any pim testing, i have xenial on my desktop and wily with ppa on my laptop
<sgclark> likely wont be ready for testing until tomorrow. but yeah I will make a call for testers if I manage to get it to build
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> soee_: pong
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: is there any way to stop changes to xenial archive merging into unstable temporary?
<yofel> pausing the whole CI is the only way I know
<yofel> it would be nice if we could fine-tune that a bit
<clivejo> all that migration of libs from kdepimlibs to akonadi seems to have been lost
<clivejo> any word if sgclark got PIM to build?
<clivejo> looks green in the misc PPA
<soee_> hi clivejo
<soee_> looks like not yet: [02:03] <sgclark> likely wont be ready for testing until tomorrow. but yeah I will make a call for testers if I manage to get it to build :)
<clivejo> looks like it did build
<clivejo> but wondered if it has kolab support or not?
<clivejo> cant see libkolab-dev in the control file
<clivejo> so I guess it hasnt
<clivejo> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<clivejo>  * Qt5TextToSpeech
<clivejo>  * Libkolab (required version >= 1.0) , libkolab , <http://mirror.kolabsys.com/pub/releases>
<clivejo>    The Kolab Format libraries are required to build the Kolab Groupware Resource
<clivejo>  * Libkolabxml (required version >= 1.1) , Kolabxml , <http://mirror.kolabsys.com/pub/releases>
<clivejo>    The Kolab XML Format Schema Definitions Library is required to build the Kolab Groupware Resource
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> has anyone tested these?
<yofel> dunno, did the file conflict in kdepimlibs got fixed?
<yofel> *get
<clivejo> yofel: I dont know
<clivejo> give up on pim until sgclark has done what shes doing
<clivejo> yofel: can KCI use uscan to pull the source rather than git?
<yofel> that would defy the point?
<yofel> or we would need yet another build target
<yofel> like xenial_release_foo
<clivejo> apparently kolab git is for the server version
<yofel> "kolab" yes, libkolab not
<yofel> or it was something like that at least
<clivejo> apparently libkolab too
<clivejo> the server libkolab is at 2.0
<yofel> well, libkolab is the server interface that a client can implement
<clivejo> but it depends on parts of PIM
<yofel> let me do a quick lookup before I'm talking nonsense here
<clivejo> the client version is 1.0.2
<clivejo> which is what debian have
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/libkolab.git
<yofel> right, that's what you want
<clivejo> new source tars are put here http://mirror.kolabsys.com/pub/releases/libkolab-1.0.2.tar.gz
<yofel> well, we have 1.0.0, shouldn't be too hard to update?
<clivejo> so I was wondering if KCI could grab the source and build it with the debian packaging
<yofel> it's just bugfixes
<clivejo> I think PIM need the 1.0.2 version to work
<clivejo> thats our problem 
<yofel> http://cgit.kolab.org/libkolab/log/?h=libkolab-1.0 looks like the git branch you want?
<yofel> that says 1.0.2
<yofel> but for the archive just do a bugfix update of our package
<clivejo> the two versions (client & server) confused me
<yofel> would probably be a lot easier than merging the debian package
<clivejo> I believe thats what sgclarkwas working on
<clivejo> she has  libkolab - 1.0.2-10ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1  and  libkolabxml - 1.1.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3 in the misc PPA
<yofel> okay
<clivejo> and 1.0.2 is the version we need
<clivejo> which is basically the debian one in Ubuntu clothes
<clivejo> yofel: could you update KCI to use those?
<yofel> how?
<clivejo> magic?
<yofel> well, xenial_stable_libkolab is already correct
<yofel> unstable is what's building the wrong branch
<clivejo> what debian git is stable pulling from?
<soee_> guys, does typing: sudo apt up + TAB to autocomplete works for you ?
<soee_> my autocmplete in terminal is dead since several days
<yofel> clivejo: git.debian.org:/git/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolab
<yofel> I downgraded the unstable sources
 * yofel hasn't updated for a couple days
<clivejo> soee_: some are working, others arent
<clivejo> but up could be update or upgrade
<soee_> yofel: it is not about update commnd but generally about autocomplete
<soee_> try: sudo apt full-upg
<yofel> well, WFM
<yofel> but as I said, I'm on a ~week old state
<clivejo> yes that autocompletes for me
<clivejo> Im up-to-date Xenial
<clivejo> with some testing PPA, bar apps 15.12.1
<yofel> soee_: does "_ap<tab>" list you _apt?
<soee_> _ap not but "apt<tab>" gives me sme options 
<yofel> then your bash completion isn't loaded
<yofel> the completion functions are usually named after the command and prefixed with underscore
<soee_> how did that could get off ?
<yofel> soee_: ". /etc/bash_completion" works fine?
<soee_> i have /etc/bash_completion.d/
<yofel> is bash-completion even installed?
<soee_> yes it is
<soee_> ill try reinstalling
<clivejo> you must have turned it off :P
<soee_> no i didn't
<yofel> run debsums -s bash-completion while you're at it
<soee_> last thing i broke was removing myself from root 
<soee_> yofel: shall i install debsums ?
<yofel> feel free to
<yofel> it's handy if you're looking for corrupt / missing files
<soee_> aht shoudl debsums -s bash-completion return/do ?
<soee_> *what
<yofel> exit 0 with no output
<soee_> ah so that what i have. no output
<clivejo> soee_: have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<soee_> clivejo: how 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yofel> weird, and it shows OK for everything when you run it without -s ?
<yofel> moin
<yofel> oh damnit
<yofel> the etc file isn't covered by the checksums
<soee_> yofel: only this /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/apt                              REPLACED
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> well, maybe you edited that. etc/bash_completion should still not be missing
<soee_> i did not ;D i know more or less what am i doing :)
<soee_> can someone pastebin /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/apt content?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291249/
<soee_> yofel:  and /etc/bash_completion shuld be fiel or dir ?
<yofel> should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291311/
<yofel> hm, I guess that's just a compatibility file these days
<soee_> sof link ?
<soee_> *soft
<soee_> let me reboot
<soee> nah still doesn't work
<soee> i think i just reinstall after 16.04 release :)
<soee> clivejo: so we are waiting with testing staging-misc till Scarlett looks at it again ?
<sgclark> morning. what am I doing?
<soee> good morning, probably enjoying weekend ? :D
<soee>  suggest some tasty breakfast and hot tee :)
<sgclark> beside rerunning translations
<sgclark> well I got pim to build last night, well a few hours ago heh
<BluesKaj> suddenly firefox seems to be eating a lot of cpu on some sites, the upgrade to FF today didn't make any difference...anyone else experiencing this?
<soee> BluesKaj: i have 2 tabs opened and it is using 560 MB
<soee> BluesKaj: i opened third one with youtube playing video, memory usage jumped to 650 MB but after 2 min overla memory usage droped to 350 MB
<soee> so maybe FF was doing something in the background
<soee> and it finished it and released some memory
<soee> lol, closed one tab and refreshed firs one and not it uses 800 MB :D
<soee> *now it uses
<BluesKaj> soee, with 2 tabs (weather network and the CBC) it's usoing 459 memory and 50% of my old amd 5200+ dual core cpu ,,,the weather network is the culprit here tho 
<BluesKaj> 450mb memory
<soee> sgclark: Cliff was asging if PIM was build with libkolab ior without  think 
<soee> *asking
<BluesKaj> the weather network is full of javascript and flash plus I guess adblock also adds some load
<soee> hmm i have only uBlock origin installed
 * soee needs to install Privacy Badger also
<BluesKaj> yeah I meant ublock origin
<sgclark> clivejo: yes I merged the other kolab branch and built the pim stack with the 1.0.2 kolab
<sgclark> though we really outta use the same kolap repo as debian. Especially if you got the green light from them.
<BluesKaj> I closed the weather network page and now everything is fine ...guess I'll have to contect them about their haeavy use of flash and javascript
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> hmm my internet must be cranky again
<sgclark> staging-misc needs testing
<sgclark> in particular the pim stack
<BluesKaj> how so sgclark , I see your posts
<BluesKaj> no parts or joins
<soee> :D i'm here
<sgclark> seems like some lag. perhaps it is my brain that is lagging from lack of sleep heh
<soee> sgclark: im not sure if i want to heve them removed: 
<soee> accountwizard akregator kaddressbook kde-config-mailtransport kdepim-runtime kmail knotes kontact korganizer libcalendarsupport5 libeventviews5 libincidenceeditorsng5 libkdepim5
<soee>   libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libkdepimdbusinterfaces5 libkf5akonadiagentbase5 libkf5akonadicalendar5 libkf5akonadicontact5 libkf5akonadimime5 libkf5mailtransport5 libkleo5 libkpeople4
<soee>   libksieveui5 libktpcommoninternalsprivate8 libktploggerprivate8 libktpmodelsprivate8 libktpwidgetsprivate8 libmailcommon5 libmailimporter5 libmessagecomposer5 libmessagecore5
<soee>   libmessagelist5 libmessageviewer5 libnoteshared5 libpimcommon5 libtemplateparser5
<BluesKaj> some irc servers are to blame for lag ...I like to blame servers , not my problem , it them ;-)
<BluesKaj> it's them
<soee> sgclark: maybe take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291928/
<sgclark> ummm
<sgclark> sigh. I don't get that at all
<sgclark> that doesnt even make sense
<sgclark> soee: it looks like you already removed something to as you have The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<lordievader> sgclark: For what version of Kubuntu do you need testers?
 * lordievader pulls up his test box
<sgclark> lordievader: this is xenial
<soee> sgclark: so im not sure how accurate my test will be
<BluesKaj> sgclark, and what are we testing on xenial?
<sgclark> soee: did you maybe have unstable or something? that looks very weird
<soee> what is teh meta package for kmail, kagregator and others form the office group ?
<soee> sgclark: i have had unstable, testing and others before
<Tm_T> soee: wasn't it kdepim
<sgclark> BluesKaj: staging-misc
<soee> Tm_T: meta package ?
<Tm_T> soee: ye
<soee> Tm_T, sgclark might be http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291992/
<BluesKaj> is the pim group still wonky? ...tried it yesterday and nothing instralled due to broken dependencies 
<BluesKaj> the staging-misc ppa that is
<sgclark> BluesKaj: I was up all night fixing that
<sgclark> please try again
<BluesKaj> ok sgclark, just added the ppa to the sources.list 
<BluesKaj> seems ok now , except gwenview is kept back and dist-upgrade won't install it
<BluesKaj> ok rebooting
<lordievader> sgclark: Ok, thanks.
<sgclark> fixing kdenlive
<sgclark> need more info on gwenview
<soee> sgclark: so you know about problem proccesing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdenlive_4%3a15.12.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa5_amd64.deb ?
<sgclark> soee: yep, just uploaded a new kdenlive
<soee> ok so i wont run apt-get -f install and just wait for update in ppa
<sgclark> oh. I bet gwenview is the whole ksnapshot problem
<sgclark> yofel: was there a resolution for this ^
<yofel> not really, needs an updated seed and possibly a special rule in update-manager
<clivejo> sgclark: I see you have the correct version of Kolab in the misc PPA, but the buildlog shows PIM is building without kolab support
<clivejo> needs libkolab-dev as a build dep
<sgclark> oh? well damn
<clivejo> I dont think we should waste any more time on it
<sgclark> oh. I see. you removed it.
<sgclark> sigh. no I said I had it done . I am freaking gonna get it done if it kills me. 
<clivejo> it was FTBFS with the version of libkolab I was using 
<clivejo> basically there are two versions libkolab2.0 is the one the server uses and 1.0.2 is the client version
<clivejo> ok my Firefox is non responsive !
<lordievader> Lets update my Xenial box before adding the ppa.
<clivejo> using one core 100% and over a gig of memory to load a buildlog
<clivejo> sometime wrong there
<clivejo> something
<sgclark> my irc is lagging bigtime
<sgclark> hold on the testing a few while kdenlive and kdepim-runtime rebuild
<lordievader> Sure
<lordievader> Just tell me the ok go :)
<clivejo> soee: Im having simular experience to BluesKaj
<clivejo> I noticed an update to FF this morning
<clivejo> no actually it was last night
<clivejo> but I didnt restart the browser or the system until this morning
<kfunk> still fun with kdepim? :)
<clivejo> !tell BluesKaj Im having the same problems with FF, have you opened a bug report?
<ubottu> clivejo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kfunk> I appreciate your hard work on getting kdepim fixed. kudos!
<clivejo> useless bot
<clivejo> sgclark: re: libkolab did you use the master or experimental branch?
<sgclark> slight delay on pim, I was unaware that kolab dep was removed. I am confident though that it will still build.
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Good morning/evening clivejo!
<sgclark> experimental
<clivejo> BluesKaj: Im having the same issues in FF
<clivejo> did you open a bug report?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, not yet 
<clivejo> I opened a buildlog and it maxed out one of my CPU cores and was using over 1Gb of mem
<BluesKaj> it seems to be just one site so far for me , the weather network 
<clivejo> the memory was still climbing, looks like a leak
<BluesKaj> ok, but I'm also having issues with krunner it totally disappears id I move the mouse after choosing from the dropdown, it's becoming almost impossible to launch anything from it
<BluesKaj> id=if
<soee> kdenlive has been published
<sgclark> still waiting on kdepim-runtime
<sgclark> and I cannot reproduce that BluesKaj :( anyone else?
<BluesKaj> sgclark, are you advising us to ppa-purge the staging-misc ppa, becuase that tries to remove any packages installed from the staging ppa and revert sback to the previous state 
<BluesKaj> I just removed th\e ppa from my sources and updated
<soee> sgclark: does kdepim-runtime has influence on this problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292552/ ?
<sgclark> well yes if you do not want to keep the packages after testing. These all will go in archive so you get them back eventually. Feel  free to keep them if you want lol
<sgclark> weee kdepim-runtime publishing
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm missing something here, how can we test the new packages if we purge
<sgclark> soee: yes. wait till it publishes
<soee> sgclark: ok, thank you
<sgclark> BluesKaj: purge happens after testing
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> gotcha
 * BluesKaj shakes out the cobwebs
<clivejo> ok FF has done it again!
<clivejo> memory at 260Mb and climbing
<BluesKaj> yeah , krunner is still crashing here, have to launch any apps from the terminal 
<clivejo> seems to be an issue with KCI and loading a buildlog
<clivejo> BluesKaj: try navigating around KCI http://kci.pangea.pub/view/senile/
<sgclark> ok we are ready for apt updates again :)
<lordievader> Yayy
 * clivejo bites the bullet
<sgclark> hum kdenlive
<sgclark> nm
<soee> sgclark: i see gwenview libkf5akonadiwidgets5 libkolab1 held back
<sgclark> gwenview will need manual install at this time out of my hands. other two maybe have to do with you having unstable at one point?
<lordievader> sgclark: For libkf5akonadicore-bin I get the error that it is trying to overwrite /usr/bin/akonadiselftest which is also in package kdepimlibs-bin.
<clivejo> soee: you mustnt have ppa-purged unstable
<sgclark> lordievader: ok, looking. I swore I fied that. I guess not
<clivejo> sgclark: ppa50 are the ones you are happy about?
<sgclark> clivejo: mine are ppa40s for the pim. yofel did the ppa50 stuff
<clivejo> oh yeah!
<clivejo> forgot abouty that
<clivejo> you are at version 40+ for PIM?
<clivejo> did you skip some?
<sgclark> clivejo: I did that so I could easily see that I have done rebuilds for ALL pim.
<clivejo> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/pktwpnqum
<clivejo> and PIM wont launch
<sgclark> new akonadi uploaded
<soee> clivejo: i have purgd misc, landing etc. and i will try again
<soee> i have installed kdepim also without those ppa
<soee> now when i add misc it wants to remove pim related packaged anyway
<sgclark> clivejo: uhh you got some crazy stuff going there
<soee> and this held back gwenview libkf5akonadiwidgets5 libkolab1
<sgclark> did you try update while akonadi is building maybe?
<sgclark> clivejo: yeah note the ppa42 . it is not finished building. wait till it finishes
<sgclark> had to fix breaks/replace version
<soee> i added and purged also other ppas liek staging frameworks of plasma so i think now i should have pretty clean Xenial system
<lordievader> sgclark: Apart from what I said earlier, upgrade went fine. Rebooted no imeadiate issues.
<soee> ill wait for akonadi do build and try again than
<sgclark> soee: gwenview is known issue. akonadi and kolab however should not be error. so maybe need a more verbose view of what apt is trying to do
<sgclark> after akonadi builds
<sgclark> akonadi published. clivejo try update again?
<sgclark> interesting
<soee> still the same packages list to be removed
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293378/
<soee> sgclark: can you take a look first at this 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293412/ ?
<sgclark> that makes no sense
<soee> yofel: can you also take a look ?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, can we make a post about testing PIM based on sgclark's blog post?
<sgclark> soee: can you do that same command but with libkf5akonadicore5 instead
<sgclark> I see it want 15.08.2 for whatever reason
<soee> sgclark: yes but i have to wait to uprade finish
<sgclark> this literally makes no  sense
<soee> sgclark: if we manage this to finish and publish what are next steps ? Plasm 5.5.5 and Apps 15.12.3 ?
<sgclark> libkf5akonadiwidgets5 : Depends: libkf5akonadicore5 (>= 4:15.12.0) but 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed that makes no sense!!!!
<sgclark> soee: yes
<soee> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293779/
<sgclark> libkf5akonadiwidgets5 Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> soee: do you have CI enabled?
<soee> yofel: i tried it once and purged then
<yofel> well, there's still leftovers
<sgclark> ah hah! yes soee I am afraid you still have ci stuff mucking up the works
<yofel>  libkf5akonadicore5 : Depends: libkf5akonadicore-bin (= 4:15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa42) but 4:15.12.1+git20160213.2213+16.04-0 is to be installed
 * sgclark stops freaking out
<soee> is it possible that it didn't remove everything ?
<soee> *ppa purge CI ?
<soee> i might try adding it again and purging
<soee> ok i need some assistance now :)
<soee> one moment
<soee> sgclark, yofel: after adding stable CI and purging it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293908/
 * yofel forgot about digikam :S
<yofel> that looks about right I fear
<sgclark> whats going on with digikam?
<yofel> kipi
<sgclark> oh I thought that was gwenview oops
<soee> yay and kdepim now installs :)
<yofel> please try to run every pim application once after a reboot
<sgclark> ok this seems weird kdepimlibs-dbg is 15.12.0 while everything else is 15.12.1
<yofel> did someone merge the dbgsym-migration stuff maybe?
 * soee reboots
<soee> yofel: i tried several kdepim apps and seems to work fine
<soee> but i didn't test them hard, just launch, check, close
<yofel> and you're sure you're not imagining that?
<soee> well kleopatra has some cert problems here
<soee> it asks to confirm i trust them etc.
<soee> where i can find list of all apps that kdepim 15.12 installs ?
<soee> this is old one http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kdepim
<sgclark> heh dunno. I went through list on kde ci
<soee> i dont see accountwizard and konsolekalendar  in Xenial
<soee> yofel: others work/starts fine
<yofel> \o/
<sgclark> kmail working, much faster than it was as well
<soee> shall we update topic a bit ?
<sgclark> kontact works akregator works
<soee> yup, and kmail fetches mailes etc.
<soee> and marking ~6600 messges in trash as read also didn't crash it :D
<sgclark> someone that uses kolab needs to test that, otherwise I am quite happy with the everything
<soee> sgclark: can we stage 5.5.5 now or have to wait for this to land in archive ?
<soee> clivejo: can you test that kolab ?
<soee> i have no idea what it is and how to test it
<sgclark> the last the I want to do is turn everything red and delay us another week. 
<sgclark> we need stuff in archive...
<soee> got it :)
<soee> so we need more tests or now only ping someone to push it into archive ?
<soee> *except kolab testing
<sgclark> right. we need MOTU
<soee_> ugh i got disconnected
<sgclark> I am not sure how this archive upload works, yofel does the upload take place with stuff in git or does it take the ppa builds?
<yofel> the archive upload script won't quite work
<sgclark> if it take ppa then we could stage the new point releases. I don't want to muck anything up though it it takes it from git.
<yofel> it does a safety validation between git and the relevant ppa that there is no diff, then uses git to prepare the package
<yofel> just looping with do-all over git to make the archive packages would be less work I think
<sgclark> ah yes then no staging.
<yofel> you just need to remember to release, commit and tag correctly
<sgclark> We worked way to hard to not get this done.
<yofel> once it's tagged you can release
<yofel> and stage, as you could regenerate stuff from the tag
<sgclark> do-all is an unfamiliar term to me
<sgclark> but I expect it does not matter as I cannot upload anyway
<yofel> the thing that santa wrote
<sgclark> hmm I do not see where this thing tags
<sgclark> ph there it is
<yofel> Unpacking libkf5akonadicore-bin (4:15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa42) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5akonadicore-bin_4%3a15.12.1-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa42_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/akonadiselftest', which is also in package kdepimlibs-bin 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu2
<sgclark> do-all scares me haha. I do not want explosions
<sgclark> yofel you will need to look at that one, I have tried and failed 5 times now
<yofel> k
<sgclark> I'll be back in an hour or so. If any testers show up have them mail -devel if no one is around to help.
<Mamarok> hm, I would like to unsubscribe from the Debian-Qt bugtracker, I presume a message with "unsubscribe" as subject should work? It's spamming my inbox with too much spam, why can't they use a proper bugtracker *sigh*
<soee> :)
<soee> clivejo: you are doing it ?
<clivejo> yes
<soee> nice
<clivejo> they have to be started again in order
<clivejo> lot of those are games which needed lib fixed
<soee> any idea when misc will be uploade ot archive ?
<clivejo> is it ready?
<soee> yes i think
<clivejo> pim isnt working for me
<clivejo> let me try an update
<yofel> got distracted. let me try to fix that one thing
<soee> kipi ?
<soee> clivejo: kdepim-runtime was updated by Scarlett
<clivejo> how long ago?
<soee> some hours
<clivejo> http://s7.postimg.org/nsuy47ehm/kontact.jpg
<clivejo> still broken for me
<soee> clivejo: worked for me, did you do anything special ?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> but I use PIM heavily
<clivejo> have like 20 IMAP accounts and Kolab
<soee> ah. im not using kolab
<soee> yofel: asked if someone can test it (kolab)
<clivejo> cant even get Kontact to open
<clivejo> never mind use Kolab
<clivejo> that front page should have all my appointments, notes, to-do and emails
<yofel> error please?
<yofel> kdepimlibs patch up
<clivejo> there is no error :(
<clivejo> Just "The email program encountered a fatal error and will terminate now"
<clivejo> and i have to kill it
<soee> PrintScr key works for you guys ?
<clivejo> yes, but I had to do something to make it work again
<clivejo> check to see if ksnapshot is installed
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15298661/
<yofel> is kde-spectacle installed?
<clivejo> mine is loading ksnapshot when I press the printkey
<soee> yofel:  it wasnt installed
<clivejo> it stopped working a while ago after a plasma update, but I fixed it and forgot about it
<soee> but we should have both ksnapshot and spectacle ?
<clivejo> 5.5.4 seems to be still using ksnapshot
<soee> well i have installed spectacle and ksnapshot has problems with kipi
<soee> but printscr does not work with spectacle
<clivejo> Im gonna have to roll back to 15.08
<clivejo> :(
<sgclark> I can confirmm printScr does not work with spectacle yofel are keybinding defined somewhere?
<yofel> yes, there is some file controlling that. I think there was even something about this in the email about the whole migration
<clivejo> anyone upgraded a kontact install with existing data?
<clivejo> soee: have you an IMAP account you could try to setup in Kontact?
<yofel> IIRC the whole point about the ksnapshot 2015 release was to ship the file controlling the hotkeys
<sgclark> ah. heh. I am so far behind on email it is not funny
<yofel> that mail was sent like.. 2 months ago?
<clivejo> this is looking like an akonadi issue
<yofel> I can't find it :S
<sgclark> clivejo:  yep mine was execiting and and working better than ever
<yofel> clivejo: anything interesting when you start a pim app from CLI?
<clivejo> sgclark: how did you fix it?
<clivejo> Im doing a PPA purge at the moment
<clivejo> trying to roll back to 15.08
<clivejo> soee_: do you have an IMAP account you could try kontact with?
 * yofel has that, but wants to first make sure the upgrade works
<clivejo> whats qsplash ?
<sgclark> what do you mean how did I fix it?
<sgclark> I am completely lost
<clivejo> you said "yep mine was execiting and and working better than ever"
<clivejo> how did you fix it?
 * yofel assumes it was never broken? ^^
<clivejo> Oh I thought you said your kontact was exiting like mine is
<sgclark> no I meant existing
<sgclark> sorry
<soee_> clivejo: i had contact configured to use 5-6 accounts (kmail), but haven't been using it since few months
<soee_> clivejo: now i did and upgrade and all worked as before :)
<soee_> yofel: some suggest remove one file https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3yrv1e/plasma_55_default_printscreen_shortcut_with/
<yofel> well that's not an option on a package level
<yofel> a kconf update script could do it I guess
<clivejo> phewww
<clivejo> rolled back and its working!
<sgclark> google calendar import worked
 * clivejo wipes sweat off brow
<soee_> seems like old configuration for ksnapshot is stopping this shortcut to work with spectacle
<sgclark> oh. I wonder if the long running  ktp issue is fixed
<soee_> System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Custom Shortcuts -> [Preset Action][PrintScreen] -- here i had binded ksnapshot to Print button and i modified command to start Spectacle
<soee_> works now
<yofel> The following packages have been kept back:
<yofel>   gwenview
<yofel> hm, that might need some pushing :/
<yofel> well, at least nothing blow up in my face this time
<yofel> time to update my notebook
<sgclark> second person that said gwenview, but need more information. I cannot reproduce
<soee_> i had it on the held back list, but it went fine after adding and purging this ci stable
<soee_> i see some updated  for akonadi  and kdepimlibs
<yofel> fix for an overwrite error
<valorie> hmmm, I was not able to test landing-misc: https://paste.kde.org/pvvvlr9jb
<sgclark> wish I could est kolab without kolab :/ would be nice to have more test before I deem all of my work a waste.
<valorie> no waste! some have been successful
<sgclark> segmentation fault wth?
<sgclark> valories you got cruft in there
<sgclark> valorie: looks like you did not purge something
<sgclark> ok so that failure is the  difference of 1.0.2 and the 2.0.0 server stuff I am staying very well away from.
<valorie> I'll purge when I get back -- got a kiddie birthday party to attend right now
<clivejo> :( even roll back kontact is randoming crashing
<sgclark> uh. are you certain you don't have some random ci package or other staging package mucking up the works clivjo?
<sgclark> clivejo: 
<sgclark> sorry
<clivejo> sgclark: nope
<clivejo> I always remove them
<sgclark> I have been doin all sorts of stuff without issue
<sgclark> yofel:  sddm plasma bug ring any bells to you? I am being asked to look at it, and video card and sddm is out of scope of my knowledge. wondering who to assign it to
<clivejo> sgclark: do you use PIM on regular bases?
<sgclark> I did for years.  Last months I stopped because it hung too much. been using gmail. but if it keeps working this good , they have won back my heart
<sgclark> That is actually how my kde/kubuntu adventure started was writing docs for kmail haha
<clivejo> mine was to package kolab!
<clivejo> and Jon got me interested in packaging KDE stuff first
<sgclark> yes Jon was my recruiter and trainer as well
 * sgclark remembers a time of peace and harmony
 * sgclark signs up for trial kolab
<clivejo> have you ever used M$ Exchange?
<sgclark> at some job somewhere in the past , sure
<clivejo> In my previous job I was heavily dependant on it
<clivejo> shared calendars, email accounts, notes etc
<clivejo> free/busy schedules for planning meetings etc
<clivejo> and pushed everything to my windows phone!
<soee_> i think it is hot tea time!
<clivejo> an XDA Exec running Windoze Mobile 5
<clivejo> but I was looking for an open source alterative and came across Kolab
<clivejo> which is coming on leaps and bounds
<yofel> sgclark: "plasma bug"? I remember something being wrong with the KCM. SDDM itself not really, other than it constantly hitting corner cases that are over my knowledge as well
<clivejo> 15.08 version is now useless :(
<sgclark> yeah, I know several of the kolab devs. they are super nice. I am just poor and cannot afford it.
<clivejo> you can run it on your own server
<clivejo> they have a version that runs on a RasPi
<sgclark> oh?
<sgclark> neat
<sgclark> and what about  15.08? we did not touch that
<soee_> yofel: so what else left to fix in misc ?
<clivejo> I rolled back
<clivejo> now its crashing :(
<sgclark> but how can we break stuff we did not touch??
 * yofel once compiled kolab 2.something on his raspi
<yofel> worked, kind of ^^
<sgclark> yofel: ah. yes video cards seem to be a bottleneck there, just wondering where bugs should be filed, I don't see us solving it.
<soee_> sddm has/had problems with intel
<sgclark> soee_: I still need brave testers to test kolab, one tester and it did not go well I guess.
<soee_> like entering user data logging and user was moved back to sddm again several times
<yofel> dunno really. Where's d_ed when you want to ask him something :/
<yofel> the only person that I know of that can judge driver related plasma bugs is mgraesslin really...
<yofel> but I don't really want to bother him with sddm bugs
<soee_> hes off for the weekend anyway :)
<clivejo> Kolab had a stall at FOSDEM and were writing SD cards for Kolab on Pi
<soee_> sgclark: how can i test it ? i dont know what it is and how to test it exactly :)
<sgclark> oh gosh look at the time, I have to run to store, be back in a bit.
<yofel> soee_: THAT sounds more like a plasma startup bug..
<soee_> yofel: it was only on intel profile i think, cant remember now
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> wasn't intel supposed to be LESS buggy than nvidia? ^^
<soee_> yeah :D just i theory
 * clivejo cires
<clivejo> cries
<yofel> ok, akonadi did not crash on restart
<soee_> :D
<yofel> kmail works too. And thanks to Dan indexing stuff it's even *fast*
<yofel> almost feels like a usable mail client now
<clivejo> stop teasing me
<yofel> lol, sorry :D
<clivejo> is there an upgrade script or something I need to run?
<clivejo> there is NO error messages
<clivejo> F all telling me why its crashed
<yofel> not that I know of. But I did "akonadictl stop; akonadictl start" by hand as I don't trust that thing the slightest
<clivejo> ok, upgarding again
<sgclark> soee_: I don't know, I am facing that dilemma as well. (kolab testing)
<clivejo> 15.08 is un-usable now again
<yofel> hm, why did my colors change o.O
<sgclark> I signed up for trial but not sure right thing.
<sgclark> anyway I do have to run out a few.
<clivejo> like seriously, how help is this http://s7.postimg.org/50j30mi3d/kontact.jpg
<clivejo> helpful
<soee_> clivejo: and if you start Kmail directly ?
<clivejo> what was the fatal error
<sgclark> hopefully we can find someone soon that can do another test. Need more than just one, in case it is a corner case issue and what not. the joys of software testing yay
<yofel> start it from konsole, that might tell *something*
<yofel> WTF?
<yofel> Connected to "Akonadi" , using protocol version 52
<yofel> Server says: "Not Really IMAP server"
<yofel> what's that supposed to mean? ^^
 * clivejo enables misc PPA and upgrades
<clivejo> maybe is pretends to be a IMAP server
<clivejo> and caches stuff?
<yofel> possibly
<soee_> hmm, Dolphin does not inform  if usb stick does not have enough space when we try to copy some large file
<soee_> it just does nothing
<clivejo> ah the roll back removed the packages I installed from landing
<clivejo> did you guys reboot after the upgrade?#
<soee_> i always do 
<yofel> I didn't, which is why I manually restarted akonadi
<clivejo> ok, in a new user account kontact is working
<clivejo> but there is no option to add a Kolab account
<clivejo> Im gonna have to clear data in my ~ folder and configure all my accounts again
<clivejo> http://www.picpaste.com/pics/kolab-GyFoWbls.1457218162.jpg
<clivejo> There should be an option to add a Kolab server
<clivejo> like this --> https://kolabnow.com/_images/kontact-account-wizard-1.png
<yofel> how do you get to that?
<clivejo> kmail > account wizard
<clivejo> maybe thats why when I run kontact in my user account it is crashing, it doesnt know what to do with the kolab account
<yofel> the account wizard says "Provide personal data"
<yofel> ah, I have to unselect that checkbox
<clivejo> yeah, it tries to auto detect first
<clivejo> just give it fake details
<clivejo> it will ask on the next screen what type of account
<clivejo> pop imap etc
<yofel> well
<yofel> === Start list-missing
<yofel> -./usr/bin/akonadi_kolab_resource
<yofel> and others
 * yofel goes fixing
<clivejo> ah, theres the problem!!
<yofel> someone should've wired up a status page for misc
<clivejo> libkolab-dev makes additional files and we havent installed them
<yofel> I did 'dpkg -L kdepim-runtime | grep kolab', which showed nothing. That didn't look right
<clivejo> I thought scarlett merged with debian
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim-runtime.git/commit/?id=2d3c934c7017fd24cef62a5fcdc37ecd119ba6de
<yofel> last I heard debian had kolab disabled
<clivejo> nope, that commit enabled it again
<yofel> well, she didn't merge THAT
<yofel> let me do it now
<yofel> * Revert last commit, it is actually missing new kolab.
<yofel> clivejo: please don't put such things into the changelog
<clivejo> huh?
<yofel> it should only have changes to the *previously released version*, not changes between invidual states of UNRELEASED
<yofel> like if you bump a build-dep 3 times while working on it, you only document the final change
<clivejo> where is this?
<yofel> kdepim-runtime
<yofel> oh
<yofel> sorry
<yofel> sgclark did that
<yofel> too tired -.-
<clivejo> I was doing stuff to unstable branch
<sgclark> oh. yeah . from the removal.
<sgclark> nice catch
<clivejo> but when the merge took place it was all removed
<clivejo> my problem was I was using the wrong version of libkolab
<clivejo> and it was FTBFS
<yofel> uploaded
<yofel> thanks for the hint to the commit
<clivejo> that really should be documented somewhere
<clivejo> so very very head destroying confusing to newbie like me!
<yofel> CMakeLists.txt is where that should be documented
<clivejo> but surely they should be named differently
 * yofel is not used to kmail not having a delay when listing folders..........
<clivejo> or have libkolab and libkolab-server
<clivejo> something to differentiate between them
<yofel> oh, kmail subwindows now have the proper icon in the taskbar, yay
<yofel> go to hell
<clivejo> :O
<yofel> :P
 * clivejo slides Phil a stuff drink!
<clivejo> stiff
<yofel> <3
 * clivejo crosses fingers that this crash is just due to missing kolab files
<sgclark> ack
<clivejo> yofel: could we shove the lastest KDE connect build into misc?
<sgclark> why is it broken? :(
<clivejo> sgclark: yes, just for me though
<clivejo> there are missing files
<clivejo> the kolab ones, and it seems that because I have an existing kolab account setup, the current build doesnt know what to do with it and crashes
<clivejo> Phil is on the case
<sgclark> excellent
<sgclark> oh yeah kde-connect would be cool, and at least the latest kdevelop 4 series.
<sgclark> I can work on kdevelop tomorrow, I need a break this evening, was up all night last nght ahah
<clivejo> Ive been running a KCI snapshot of kdeconnect, its working well
<yofel> urgh, kdeconnect is 0.8 in the archive, so FFE material
<sgclark> proabably some other extragear I am not thinking of
<yofel> or we simply say it belongs to KDE >.>
<clivejo> it does in a way :P
<clivejo> kde connect
<yofel> kdevelop would be bugfixes -> OK
<clivejo> !info calligra xenial
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<clivejo> thats old :/
<clivejo> thats from September
<sgclark> oh ouch
<clivejo> latest is 2.9.11 release on 3 feb 
<sgclark> not always easy to package.
<clivejo> I packaged up to 2.9.10
<sgclark> welcome to, but it has to be done rather quickly to get in with this batch
<clivejo> 2.9.10 is in my PPA
<sgclark> would be lovely though
<sgclark> that is better than what is in archive. should we try to use ^ yofel ?
<sgclark> if so toss it in misc to get tested
<yofel> yeah sure, just needs a quick look over
 * clivejo kicks the publisher
<clivejo> hurry up!
<clivejo> I need usr/bin/akonadi_kolab_resource now!
<yofel> you could download the deb ^^
<clivejo> not just a pretty face!
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> this has some bad reviews!
<clivejo> junk-ware
<sgclark> yofel: unless you see a reason to keep I would like to cleanout all the staging PPA except misc
<yofel> what?
<clivejo> Treat or Menace
<clivejo> What does it do?
<yofel> sgclark: feel free to
<clivejo> yofel: installing the deb via the Software Centre
<clivejo> those are some of the reviews
<yofel> lol
 * clivejo cheers
<clivejo> its not crashing!
<clivejo> but my kolab account is offline
<clivejo> and I can see my mail up until about 6pm today
<clivejo> cant get it to go online
<clivejo> maybe a reboot
<clivejo> yofel: I think I love you!
<clivejo> its working!
<clivejo> new mail via Kolab at 23:03
<clivejo> and access to my voicemails!
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> wow it is faster!
<yofel> IKR ^^
<clivejo> and Frameworks 5.20 are on depot
<clivejo> sgclark: I love you too, thanks for all your time getting this to work and get it into the archive
<yofel> +1
<clivejo> I think claydoh and kfunk will be very happy too! 
<sgclark> glad everything is coming together
<clivejo> sgclark: did you get your kolab account setup in Kontact?
<clivejo> I was thinking if I should have a word with them and get a free account to demo on the Podcast
<clivejo> I really dont think people realise how good it is!
<sgclark> no, it said free trial but wants payment. I am confused
<clivejo> maybe I could setup a few demo accounts on my server
<sgclark> I am certain it is worth the money, I just don't have any lol
<clivejo> any old PC's about?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> you could install it on one of those
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-06
<sgclark> but but I fixed that. erg I hate mergers
<clivejo> now if my sys tray was fixed this release would be prefect!
<clivejo> perfect
<sgclark> did you cherry pick that patch?
<clivejo> nope, but its in 5.5.5 apparently
<sgclark> okm
<sgclark> err ok
<mamarley> Speaking of cherry-picking, any chance of getting http://commits.kde.org/plasma-workspace/5a1a411b41f950e97d80ff7c898052fb6d02fb1a ?  That fixes a crash that occurs when hotplugging monitors that just starting happening after some of the Qt backports.
<sgclark> once we get this tagged you can stage 5.5.5 but not before
<clivejo> right, time for bed!
<clivejo> night all
<clivejo> and thanks again sgclark and yofel
<yofel> nini
<clivejo> really glad PIM is working and see it working so well!
<sgclark> g'night
<sgclark> yes I am pleased
<sgclark> and thank you clivejo for all your hard work
<sgclark> could not have done it without you
<valorie> when I tried to ppa-purge: https://paste.kde.org/psuucknvo
<valorie> I'll be back later tonight
<khanson679> Hello, looking to get involved. Wiki says to ask here to be added to Trello -- username there is "kennethhanson".
<sgclark> valorie: do another apt update and then upgrade. pastebin results.
<sgclark> khanson679: we love help, but most are sleeping/relaxing after a long day. please check back Monday :)
<khanson679> sgclark: Right, thanks.
<claydoh> clivejo: I am all for something  making me happy. What is it and where do i find it ;)
<sgclark> claydoh: staging-misc we got all pim working with kolab support
<claydoh> sweet sgclark ! 
 * claydoh loves y'all to death\, you know :D
<claydoh> even without that
<snele> glad you done it guys :)
<snele> and girls :)
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> teamwork
<sgclark> relaxing tonight :)
<valorie> sgclark: pastebin updated
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/psuucknvo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> kfunk: did you hear the news about KDE PIM?
<clivejo> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2016/kubuntu-kde-a-final-call-for-testers-and-yes-we-have-pim/
<acheron88> will testing tomorrow help?
<acheron88> no real time today, even for a quick test
<vip> aaand it is for xenial, btw
<acheron88> I'm running xenial and updates-landing on 2 machines
<acheron88> ok, bye. I'll check the logs to see what you said
<snele> update the channel title with the info about ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<snele> :)
<clivejo> snele: have you tested it?
<seaLne> does anyone else with staging have printing greyed out in kmail?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<seaLne> hmm weird print is no longer greyed out in kmail
<sgclark> not greyed out here
<soee_> hiho
<seaLne> well kmail is still checking for new mail after nearly 2 hours which is a huge improvement (previously i had to restart akonadi each time i wanted to check for new mail)
<sgclark> yeah I have not seen kmail working this good in awhile. I am a happy camper
<sgclark> was worth the extra effort lol
<soee_> sgclark: is misc already in archive maybe ?
<sgclark> uh not that I am aware of
<sgclark> still need to resolve ksnapshot issue
<sgclark> working o kdevelop now to get that in.
<sgclark> looks like kubuntu-desktop meta package has a few issues actually
<sgclark> and finally, today is Sunday. Normal people relax and stuff. :)
<sgclark> I have to go do my taxes later so my day is already ruined
<pursuivant> kubuntu-driver-kcm (master) 15.04ubuntu3-15-gc485b73 * Pino Toscano: src/DriverWidget.ui
<pursuivant> fixuifiles
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-driver-kcm/c485b737eafe6b8d6fb4ebfc65ececbb067e0d6a
<kfunk> clivejo: will try! awesome
<sgclark> kfunk: you still work on kdevelop? are python2 and python3 versions still incompatible?
<kfunk> sgclark: I do. I think they are still incompatible, yeah.
<sgclark> bummer. ok thanks
<kfunk> sgclark: ask scummos in #kdevelop, he's the kdev-python maintainer
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> so yes, and that begs the question of which  to provide. afaik ubuntu is pushing dropping python2. yofel thoughts ^ ?
<sgclark> hmm maybe confict
<yofel> regarding kdev-python, IIRC scummos didn't make a 3.5 compatible release yet?
<yofel> but that was weeks ago
<yofel> I know about the py2 deprecation, I even was in the UOS session and there's a trello card.
<yofel> But from what I remember we have too many py2 deps still
<yofel> so that's something to get done until 18.04
<sgclark> I am packaging the last bugfix release 4 series for xenial is why I am askiing
<sgclark> ok py2 it is. makes my life easier tbh
<yofel> ah, kdev-python is an external package
<yofel> so it shouldn't affect kdevelop itself
<soee_> yofel: hiho, uploading misc ?
<sgclark> correct
<yofel> soee_: find someone to do it
 * yofel checks where we are wrt freeze
<yofel> ok, UI freeze is Thursday
<yofel> Quintasan, sitter, shadeslayer: any chance one of you could help with uploading stuff the next days?
<soee_> yofel: well i do not know who has privileges to do this :)
<soee_> but i can help test any stuff tomorrow as i have free day
<sgclark> sadly none of us. that will change
<sgclark> working on kdevelop today. did you look over clivejo calligra yofel?
<soee_> sgclark: wehy none of Kubuntu develoeprs can do it while we are before such important release as LTS ?
<sgclark> because they left?
<yofel> not yet
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> yofel: any other packages out of main set you can think of we need?
<yofel> meh, I haven't used bzr in a while *-.-
<yofel> sgclark: where's the list?
<sgclark> we have a list?
<yofel> "any other" ?
<yofel> what set are you talking about?
<sgclark> well like for instance kdevelop "extragear" stuff, I am only think of stuff I use
<yofel> oh that
<sgclark> sorry I was not clear
<yofel> well, digikam... but I'm not sure if that's fixable :/
<sgclark> also kubuntu-desktop meta package needs fixing, sent mail to devel list
<yofel> jr fixed kwallet in the seed
<yofel> the others still need fixing though
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> the meta package is generated from the seed info
<yofel> so you update that, then rebuild the meta package
<sgclark> oh. I have not done seed stuff
<yofel> it's in lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.xenial
<sgclark> ok, I will give a shot after I get back from doing my taxes
<kfunk> clivejo: kdepim from your PPA works smoothly!
<sgclark> that there was a team effort
<kfunk> yep, I've seen it. kudos to you guys!
<sgclark> will have kdevelop ready for testing shortly
<kfunk> sgclark: you're aware that KDevelop 5 isn't released yet?
<kfunk> (just making sure)
<sgclark> yeah, we have to use 4 series
<kfunk> yep
<kfunk> uh oh, kontact just crashed :P
<sgclark> 5 will be a project for after xeial releases :)
<sgclark> xenial
<sgclark> uh oh noooo
<kfunk> no backtrace, bummer will run it a bit under GDB
<sgclark> ok thanks
<ScottK> sgclark: I just answered you're how to update the meta-packages question on kubuntu-devel.  If that answer still leaves you with questions, feel free to ping me here.
<sgclark> ScottK:  thanks!
<ScottK> s/you're/your//, but meh.
<ScottK> yw
<clivejo> hummmm, I been away all day and come back to my system.  Kontact says Im email but when I click on it I cant seem to open it, just a continous message "Retrieving Folder Contents.. Please wait . . ."
<shadeslayer> yofel: sgclark can you give me a link to what needs uploading / how
<clivejo> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/
<shadeslayer> clivejo: got a command I can run or something
<shadeslayer> I don't want to manually do everything
<clivejo> :( kdeinit5 and korgac just crashed
<clivejo> shadeslayer: that I dont know
<clivejo> the packages were all copied to misc and rebuilt
<sgclark> shadeslayer: yofel was saying something about do-all in automation he will need to expand. I am not familiar with it.
<clivejo> I believe there is a tool in the KA - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/
<clivejo> ubuntu-archive-upload 
<sgclark> well yeah. what I dont know is the usage
<clivejo> but if and how it works is beyond me
<sgclark> no that is broken for our current etup
<sgclark> setup
<sgclark> do-all is the tool that needs to be looked at. it tags and uploads from what I understand
<sgclark> will have to do each section frameworks/plasma/applications separately, and then misc bits like kubuntu/kolab*
<yofel> actually, thanks to uscan sucking as it does, ubuntu-archive-upload might be the best thing to use here
<yofel> the reference PPA needs to be set to staging-misc though
<shadeslayer> if you can send me a single command that I need to run, I can do the needful :)
<mparillo> Of all the en.IN phrases I have learned over years, that is my favorite:  'do the needful'.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: :P
<shadeslayer> mparillo: I don't really use that often :P
<mparillo> I will use it today only.
<valorie> I guess I'm the only person to have an unsuccessful -misc experience in xenial, which is good to know
<valorie> not really sure what I should do about it though
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/psuucknvo
<sgclark> valorie: unfortunately that error is as useless as they come ( not your fault ) so I can tell you though from you first paste you have cruftt from another ppa. Can you try sudo apt-get -f install for me?
<valorie> yes, will do
<sgclark> the coredumps are quite troubling as well. Can't say I have seen coredumps on apt issues before..
<valorie> that's working
<valorie> yes, I tried ppa-purging the staging-kdeapplications, but that errored out 
<valorie> probably where the cruft is
<valorie> although I may have tested some stuff for clive earlier and not ppa-purged it
<sgclark> np. I mess up my packages and ppas all lthe time :) always fixable, just sometimes harder than others
<valorie> right
<valorie> so I got a few warnings, but it was successful
<valorie> are the warnings useful or should I just restart as it asks?
<sgclark> warnings are useful! paste please
<valorie> ok, pastebin erased and replaced with the warning, on to the end
<sgclark> whichpastebin?
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/psuucknvo
<sgclark> still see the same thing
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> it gave me a new number, sorry
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pzi1nyhz0
<sgclark> ok nothing  there to be concerned about feel free to reboot
<valorie> cool
<valorie> huh, something is making the screen flicker as it logs out
<valorie> graphics drivers are soo....... gah
<valorie> hmmm, tried re-adding the -misc ppa, and then update: another core dump
<valorie> I think I'll remove it
<valorie> nope, core dump from ppa-purge of it
<valorie> messed up
<sgclark> I have never seen coredumps on apt I am of no help there :(
<valorie> me either
<valorie> removing it works, and since I don't use this computer much, I expect all will be well in time
<sgclark> have you tried an update with  the ppa?
<sgclark> errr without
<valorie> oh, good idea
<valorie> same appstreamcli error, then core dump
<valorie> it never even gets to our stuff, just to ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease
<valorie> maybe I should report this to the qa site
<valorie> hmmm, take that back, since I'm not testing an iso
<sgclark> we dont have anything in xenial archive
<sgclark> but maybe there is an important update that stop apt coredumps lol worth a shot
<valorie> since I can't update, but can apt install -f, I hope to be able to upgrade at some point
<valorie> if not, I can do a fresh install, nbd either way
<valorie> computer still boots, works
<clivejo> valorie: looks more like a corrupt apt install
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-27
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> and away it goes!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #167: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #808: SUCCESS in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #140: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #78: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #127: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/127/
<clivejo> o/ DarinMiller
<clivejo> did you get your step tiled?
<DarinMiller> \o clivejo.   Yes, tile application is complete.  Just finished all the cleanup work and put the cars back in the garage.
<DarinMiller> tomorrow, grout.
<clivejo> back on schedule again then :)
<DarinMiller> I am off for 2 more days.  So not quite back to normal schedule.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #59: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #55: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #152: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #213: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #219: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/61/
<santa_> interesting weekend for KA. good progress on the iron hand + the patch from ovi + start to work on the fir tree black op
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #128: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #141: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #54: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #56: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #22: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #23: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/87/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Qr8v6OyI/file_2082.jpg Tomorrow, patch pilots are Barry Warsaw and Timo Jyrinki, both nice people. ;)  … (also Robert Ancell, but I've never met him)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #168: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #194: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #322: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #195: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #169: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #323: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #104: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #120: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #400: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #401: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #69: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #70: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #71: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #72: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #39: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #24: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #121: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #73: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/73/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I am now a 17.04 tester :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> on a very high end machine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ovi, replied yesterday to your merge request
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Good morning everyone btw
<acheronuk> santa_: morning/afternoon
<santa_> hi
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: I'm preparing to be jealous...
<santa_> clivejo: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/things/ironhand_excuses_demo.pdf
<clivejo> hi santa
<santa_> hi
<clivejo> sorry not been about much
<santa_> np
<clivejo> got hit bad by a storm last week and trying to get things back into working order, some way or another
<clivejo> nice use of colours
<santa_> oh, I'm sorry to hear that
<santa_> no personal damage in the storm?
<clivejo> to outbuildings, trees and electrics
 * clivejo learns a lesson to put electric cables underground whenever possible
<santa_> well, at least that can be fixed. I hope you can figure it out
<clivejo> well I have a temp fix now, and will have to wait for better weather to get the needed tools in 
<clivejo> anyways, pup is reminding me its time for walkies
<clivejo> bbl
<santa_> k, see you later
<clivejo> will you be around to talk about apps?
<santa_> sure
<clivejo> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, How is Max?
<DarinMiller> G'morning/afternoon
<DarinMiller> santa_: I am finally attempting the akonadi-calendar symbols fix.  I do not know enough about C to understand if this is public or private:KCalCore::Incidence::List CalendarBase::childIncidences(const Akonadi::Item::Id &parentId) const 
<santa_> it is ;)
<DarinMiller> it's both?
<santa_> hmm, EPARSE
<santa_> what do you mean with "both"? wondering because there is just _one_ function gone
<DarinMiller> Asked if list declaration(?) above was public or private and you responded:  "it is ;)"  (I was unsure what you meant.)
<santa_> oh, sorry
<DarinMiller> on further review my question is hard to read.
<DarinMiller> KCalCore::Incidence::List CalendarBase::childIncidences(const Akonadi::Item::Id &parentId) const 
<DarinMiller> is ^ public or private
<santa_> coffe isn't working well for me ;)
<santa_> I meant it's public
<santa_> therefore there's an ABI break in that library
<santa_> therefore we can use the ABI manager to deal with the situation
<DarinMiller> when I ran    c++filt _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesEx
<DarinMiller> it gave me:   Akonadi::CalendarBase::childIncidences(long long) const
<DarinMiller> Trying to understand, did the orignal method/declaration/(or ???) require 2 long variables and now the abi requires a const? 
<santa_> DarinMiller: exactly
<DarinMiller> I checked the calendarbase.cpp file from both the 16.04 and 16.12 packages and both use the same cont. declaration. So I am baffeled how this was working in 16.04.
<santa_> hmm. let me check
<santa_> ok
<DarinMiller> in C, if a object/method/function/declaration is not declared private, is it automatically public?
<santa_> to know that you have to check the *.h file
<santa_> i.e. src/calendarbase.h
<santa_> from that file:
<santa_> class AKONADI_CALENDAR_EXPORT CalendarBase : public KCalCore::MemoryCalendar
<santa_> that means the class is exported, therefore exposed in the ABI of the built library
<DarinMiller> I see, got it.
<santa_> also the function is in the "public:" part of the class
 * DarinMiller thinks the symbols "rabbit hole" is rather deep with many rooms
<santa_> indeed
<santa_> now. regading the 16.04.3 vs 16.12.x functions
<santa_> from 16.04.3:
<santa_> :q:
<santa_> src/calendarbase.h
<santa_> 101:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(const QString &parentUid) const;
<santa_> 108:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(const Akonadi::Item::Id &parentId) const;
<santa_> from 16.12.2:
<santa_> src/calendarbase.h
<santa_> 101:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(const QString &parentUid) const;
<santa_> 108:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(Item::Id parentId) const;
<DarinMiller> Oh ok, was comparing what I found in the .cpp file when searching for childIncidences (as returned by the c++filt command).
<santa_> allright, any other theorical doubts?
<yofel> I personally like comparing git when it comes to that, and "git diff origin/Applications/16.04 origin/Applications/16.12 src/calendarbase.h" shows the change nicely (just as a hint)
 * yofel hides again
<santa_> no need to hide yofel
<santa_> we don't bite people ;)
<DarinMiller> No more questions regarding symbols chasing, I think I am clear on the tirtiary+ levels  of symbol chasing.
<santa_> very well. let's move to the "operational" part then
<santa_> how is that patch going?
<DarinMiller> yofel: thanks. Lots of git "secrets" I have not learned yet.
<santa_> FYI I have here a hand written checklist (in Spanish) to do these kind of patches
<santa_> I could dump it to phab so we will have a reference
<DarinMiller> So since the symbols are public, we need to regenerate new symbols with the enigmatic abi tool, and possibly remove the old ones?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> let me dump that check list so you wil have better intel
 * santa_ writes....
 * DarinMiller whistles
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/#debian-abi-managered-lib
<santa_> DarinMiller: ↑
 * DarinMiller_ is reading Debian-ABI-managered libraries checklist...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/131/
<DarinMiller_> regarding akonadi-calendar symbols fix, here is what I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079407/
<DarinMiller_> So do I create a package and upload to one of my ppa's to see if it builds?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/105/
<santa_> DarinMiller_: some comments
<santa_> 1. you will have to set the X-CMake-Target because the autodetection is kind of broken for KF5 packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> hello all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ I saw your reply
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm almost done
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> P.S. I just turned my FullHD display in a 4K :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> with Xrandr
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I cant read anythinf
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> anything**
<santa_> 2. you have to rename the symbols file, not sure if you alredy did seeing the diff
<santa_> and 
<santa_> 3. I hope you already have the enable_debianabimanager.diff patch, but that's not reflected in the diff
<santa_> DarinMiller_: ↑
<santa_> DarinMiller_: so the only thing you are missing right now (probably) is the X-CMake-Target
<santa_> once you do that you may upload to a PPA to test the thing and update the symbols files
<santa_> DarinMiller_: I would appreciate a link to the build log once you get there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/106/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm regenerating the HTML now for a final test
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and then I'll try to update the MR
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ can you review it tonight?
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: maybe. in the worst case scenario tomorrow night you will have a reply
<santa_> thank you again for adding this nice feature
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo depot.kde.org has moved now to racnoss.kde.org?
<santa_> hmm, no clue
<acheronuk> depot is now telling me to get lost and that other seems to work
<santa_> we wil have to adjust the KA if that's the case
<santa_> have you checked kde's release team mailing list?
<acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2017-February/000272.html
<acheronuk> doesn't specifically name depot, but looks to be the case?
<santa_> yep
<acheronuk> depot is dead. long live racnoss!
<acheronuk> umm.... maybe
<santa_> so we will have some upcoming KA's patching
<acheronuk> and some docs tweaking
<acheronuk> wonder why they could not just point the old address to the new server?
<acheronuk> oh well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm still not happy with the results
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll fiddle more with it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ I've updated the MR
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but I don't consider it finished yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> there are still inconsistencies between the checkmarks and the text based filter
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk I see some pushes about PIM in recent updates, anything that needs testing there?
<ahoneybun> mm also kubuntu-settings was updated from clivejo's ppa
<clivejo> I built from the bzr branch, but its broken stuff on my install
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I would downgrade the kubuntu settings back to the archive version
<ahoneybun> well I have staging stuff still
<clivejo> we need to look at those commits
<ahoneybun> not sure how to do that
<acheronuk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-settings-desktop=1:16.04ubuntu2
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<clivejo> and disble my PPA
<ahoneybun> I think you had a new version of KDE Connect I was trying
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/856321
<ubottu> Debian bug 856321 in ktnef "ktnef security issue: Directory Traversal" [Important,Open]
<valorie> gah, I'm getting two freezes per day now
<genii> valorie: I noticed that for some reason Zesty is checking for updates while just sitting at the SDDM waiting for a logon. I'm not sure if I like this.
<genii> ( because sometimes I like to ctrl-alt-F1 away from the logon screen and install something before I logon)
<valorie> oh, it gets a lock?
<genii> Yep
<valorie> if anyone comes across the bug # for that freeze, I'll put my 2 cents in
<valorie> genii: I guess ask in #ubuntu -devel about it?
<valorie> doesn't sound like our change
<valorie> #ubuntu-devel I mean
<valorie> I'm going there to ask about the freezes
<genii> valorie: I figure it's probably some systemd thing
<clivejo> do we need these fonts now - fonts-noto-cjk, fonts-nanum, fonts-liberation, fonts-oxygen ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @ovidiuflorin, Tested before I left home, looking good
<clivejo> @Santa can you look down our seed and see if there is anything needs updating, added or removed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Santa no... It's logically broken
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll fix it tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> How?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Aparently it worked fine
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/view/head:/desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @clivejo, You mean the package set?
<clivejo> seed
<clivejo> used to germinate the packageset
<clivejo> !info kmymoney
<ubottu> kmymoney (source: kmymoney): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0-2 (zesty), package size 3523 kB, installed size 12885 kB
<clivejo> !info simon
<ubottu> simon (source: simon): open-source speech recognition program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu10 (zesty), package size 1823 kB, installed size 8528 kB
<clivejo> !info clazy
<ubottu> Package clazy does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info clazy unstable
<ubottu> Package clazy does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> Qt oriented code checker based on clang framework. Krazy's little brother.
<clivejo> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1 (zesty), package size 2256 kB, installed size 6694 kB
<clivejo> 2.0.6 was released 22-Feb-2017
<clivejo> acheronuk: should we add that to KCI?
<clivejo> !info kphotoalbum
<ubottu> kphotoalbum (source: kphotoalbum): tool for indexing, searching and viewing images by keywords for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.2-2 (zesty), package size 9504 kB, installed size 16648 kB
<clivejo> kphotoablum 5.2 was released on 26-Feb-2017
<clivejo> wonder is that a KF5 port?
<clivejo> yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @clivejo, Allright, I will try to check as soon as I have time
<acheronuk> clivejo: which of those are you referring to for KCI?
<clivejo> kphotoalbum and kaffeine
<acheronuk> if they are Kf5 now and actively maintained, then I guess so
<acheronuk> not usre I ever used kphotoalbum, but kaffiene used to bre nice years and years ago. better than dragon player by a mile
<genii> Hm... so 16.10 has KSnaphot but 17.10 will have Spectacle?
<genii> 17.04, rather
<acheronuk> anyone using firefox developer?
<clivejo> yakkety should have spectacle?
<genii> clivejo: The 16.10 I have here shows KSnapshot, but possibly because I upgraded from 16.04
<clivejo> maybe it wasnt default then
<clivejo> but should be default in zesty
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-spectacle
<clivejo> Im not sure what version of Plasma made it default
<genii> OK, thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Well. Tomorrow is a holidays days here. I hope to not drink too much to be in shape tomorrow. Over and out, good night everyone.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, have fun :)
<clivejo> famous last words!
<clivejo> "not drink too much"
<clivejo> !info kronometer
<ubottu> kronometer (source: kronometer): simple stopwatch application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (zesty), package size 173 kB, installed size 673 kB
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 403x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dwrjPCor/file_2085.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What's up?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just so you know the lubuntu slideshow code is very similair to ours
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think everyone's looks the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> also @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXPENRR/ref=s9_acsd_bw_wf_a_pcvgtwit_cdl_16?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-7&pf_rd_r=960FXQPFSVXWA2W6S0X9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=460b4200-752a-4153-a230-17c9819781fc&pf_rd_i=8588809011&tag=kinjadeals-20&ascsubtag=5c88188e536ff368ad05d3659b6c58324da54620&rawdata=%5Br%7Chttps%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FtCwNoAOftJ%5Bks%7Ctwitter%5Bt%7Clink%5Bp%7C1792802042%5Ba%7CB01LXPENRR%5Bau%7C5727177402741770316%5Bb%7Cde
<ahoneybun> oops
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> GDC20 gets that down to 207
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ooh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vwmqnt7I/file_2087.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's how it looks atm @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24080851/
<valorie> hmmm, Join the Game is no longer used by KDE 
<valorie> we should fix that before release
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it's on the website
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's a recent pic
<ahoneybun> nothing that we can change valorie
<valorie> right, they haven't made the changes on www.k.o
<valorie> sadly
<valorie> change is difficult!
<tsdgeos> no communication is difficult it seems
<tsdgeos> even for people that are native english speakers
<clivejo> "Show your love for KDE, join the game"
<valorie> tsdgeos: <3
<valorie> communication is difficult indeed
<Snowhog> What do you mean (valorie) by "Join the Game is no longer used by KDE?
<valorie> I believe dropping the use of that title coincided with their move to new software to keep track of memberships
<tsdgeos> the terminology is not "Join the Game" but "Supporting member"
<valorie> otherwise, it still works the same but better
<valorie> IMNSHO
<tsdgeos> until the person that did the frontpage readded the term because he did not want to speak with the rest of scary humans
<clivejo> KDE is like a dandelion?
<valorie> just a glitch in communication
<Snowhog> clivejo: "like a dandelion?", meaning, that left to its own devices, it will take over the world? hehe
<clivejo> blowing the seeds off a dandelion
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> grrrr, another freeze
<clivejo> valorie: thats a Feature Freeze
<clivejo> its meant to do that :P
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #72: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #216: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #370: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #282: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #118: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #324: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #395: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #325: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #396: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #49: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #57: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #195: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #196: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/270/
<DarinMiller> YES! Santa_  akonadi-calendar successful symbols fix! bl:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24082673/ and git diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082677/
<valorie> \o/
<DarinMiller> I can upload a mp tomorrow if my work looks correct.
<DarinMiller> :)
 * DarinMiller discovered the importance of "schroot -e --all-sessions" on small home partitions.  Sbuild tends to fill up the disk after several failed build attempts.
<DarinMiller> And with that, I am heading to bed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/236/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<yofel> I filed a bug for ktnef
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks. was a bit too busy last night :/
<acheronuk> anyone else use Firefox dev or beta? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377008
<ubottu> KDE bug 377008 in gtk theme "Breeze scrollbar width with Firefox (version >= 52) broken (too wide)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: yofel: i guess that if you support kdepimlibs in some LTS you need to put the fix in there too
<yofel> that's kdepim as far as I could tell, but I did open a task for trusty
<yofel> thanks for the reminder ;)
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<tsdgeos> yofel: no, kdepimlibs
<tsdgeos> yofel: actually, yes, dkepim
<clivejo> tsdgeos: do you know who maintains kunitconversion?
<tsdgeos> clivejo: the mailing list does
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #220: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #340: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/340/
<DarinMiller> hi everyone o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #341: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/119/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: hi :)
<DarinMiller> Did anyone see my akonadi-calendar symbols success report? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/28/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t05:16 
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: new symbols generated locally? I woulda probably left the file empty and let a ppa build make me a list from the build logs for all 3/5 arches it builds on
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: yes, symbols gernated locally with zestry amd 64 sbuild.  I will upload a ppa shortly to generate the rest of the symbols.
<yofel> be aware that symbolshelper might not quite behave correctly if you apply symbol diffs from other architectures for the same version that you already applied a diff on (or in this case, created it from scratch for)
<yofel> although it usually does the job as long as you feed it the logs for all archs you built for every time
<DarinMiller> yofel: symbolshelper?  I could not find symbolshelper in the repos, nor in the ka tools.  I manually edited the symbols file, but maybe symbolshelper is the better way?
<yofel> oops, then some information went missing along the way ^^
<yofel> DarinMiller: https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> you don't need the --with part though for our packages
<DarinMiller> thanks!  I had that page book marked before I had a clue about symbols. Now maybe the documentation will make more sense. :)
 * DarinMiller wonders how his akonadi-calendar even built as in his many attempts a trying to build locally, he forgot the patches/enable_debianabimanager.diff file.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #30 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #30: ABORTED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #195: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #96: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #372: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #222: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #342: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #120: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #87: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #165: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #286: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #256: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #202: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #109: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #78: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #168: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #85: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #102: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #287: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #223: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #343: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/137/
<DarinMiller> Attempting symbols helper (as per https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html), it mentions "The above commands should be invoked from the top level directory of your package's source after having build the package and before cleaning ".
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/60/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: no need for that
<acheronuk> Update the symbols file, to do this you can proceeed this way:
<acheronuk>     Rename the file name
<acheronuk>     Update the contents of the second line of the symbols file to match the new library and package names
<acheronuk>     Rebuild the package in a PPA (it will fail due to symbols mismatch)
<acheronuk>     Update the symbols file with the failing build log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/138/
<DarinMiller> I am/was trying to figure out how to build without cleaning ( dpkg-buildpackage -nc ?)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> think so
<DarinMiller> So no need to do do this?:  "pkgkde-gensymbols -plibfoo1 -v1.7 -Osymbols.amd64 -edebian/libfoo1/usr/lib/libfoo.so.1"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/80/
<acheronuk> not if you let launchpad take the strain
<DarinMiller> The "Creating a symbols file" section is what I thought I needed to accomplish (from link ^^)
<acheronuk> if you were starting from scratch, maybe. you are not though
<DarinMiller> or do I just skip to the "Updating multiple symbols files at once" section and run something like "pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 1.8 buildlog"
<acheronuk> step 5. https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #297: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/297/
<acheronuk> after rebuilding in the ppa, you would grab the logs and run:
<DarinMiller> I followed Step 5 but updated symbols file manually.  Phil mentioned that is not sufficient for the other arches (or that's what I understood).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/61/
<acheronuk> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:16.12.2 path/to/buildlogs/buildlog*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #373: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #196: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/196/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you would update the 2nd line manually. then let a ppa build generate buildlogs, and in those patches
<acheronuk> i.e. download each buildlog .gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/81/
<acheronuk> put them in say the folder beneath you packaging folder
<acheronuk> gunzip them
<DarinMiller> So I assume I need to revert my manually updated symbols file and regenerate the "failed build log" and then run pkgkde-symbolshelper 
<acheronuk> then run  pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:16.12.2 ../buildlog*
<acheronuk> yes, if that is what Phil meant. letting symbolshelper do all the work.
<DarinMiller> oh, oh, oh.  auto build of all arches....that the reason to upload to the ppa as opposed to build locally once arch at a time....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/169/
<acheronuk> yep.
<acheronuk> make a ppa. enable the arches on it that our staging ppa builds. make sure it uses proposed. add our applications staging ppa as a ppa dependency
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/125/
<acheronuk> then it should basically mimic what would happen in our staging ppa if you were able to build directly in there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #298: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/100/
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> pong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/234/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> can anyone besides santa_ review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/ka/+git/ka/+merge/318326
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I've finished it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/101/
<clivejo> santa understand the code best so better to get him to review and push 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll go to bed then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/76/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> very early for bed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you ok?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/68/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> No
<clivejo> santa_: Im getting an error when trying to run the retry scripts
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24085951/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ ping
<santa_> clivejo: yeah, Rik told me, I have just fixed it in master, could you pull and retry?
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: pong
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I've finished my merge request
<clivejo> ah thats better
<clivejo> thanks :)
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: yeah, I saw the backlog I will re-check as soon as I can
<acheronuk> so far so good with 5.9.3
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> did you run it by the -release team?
<acheronuk> what for?
<clivejo> just to expect it
<clivejo> what it is etc
<acheronuk> they didn't comment on 5.9.2, but if you like
<clivejo> want me to?
<acheronuk> not sure if santa_ wants to doe an autopkgtest run on it 1st?
<clivejo> would there be any changes regarding tests for a bugfix release?
<acheronuk> clivejo: unlikely, but you don't know what else has change since 5.9.2 was uploaded. e.g. new gcc defaults that bork the previous tests etc
<santa_> I can schedule an autopkgtests run, so we would have the amd64 results tomorrow
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: have you gone again?
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. I would guess not much has changed, but you never know
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, @Sick_Rimmit
<clivejo> what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 357x103) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7L0MiODn/file_2100.jpg
<clivejo> yes I know
<clivejo> he pinged me and I pinged him back
<acheronuk> ping pong https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfVZ9YtzuiE
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #810: SUCCESS in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/810/
 * ahoneybun is rocking Plasma 5.9.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/145/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Seems a good update :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #397: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #326: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #245: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/106/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's nice so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #398: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #246: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #327: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/291/
<DarinMiller> Good evening!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/107/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> bloody f*****ng hell https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20170228-1.txt
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> if DarinMiller or wxl want a task, go fix that CVE
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> that's my reference guide ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> otherwise I'll be awake in the morning to fix it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> create new patch given commit and voila it's done
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> maybe I'll even give reward if it's done before I wake up :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> anyways I'm incredibly sleep deprived, good night all o/
<valorie> sweet dreams, tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #404: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #384: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #405: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #385: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #82: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #93: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #311: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #312: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/83/
<yofel> tsimonq2: did you file a bug for the CVE?
<acheronuk> someone did: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1668871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1668871 in kio (Ubuntu) "kio: Information Leak when accessing https when using a malicious PAC file" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: sorry not been able to get to thsoe yet :/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I mean ^^^
<acheronuk> damn tab complete on similar nicks, lol
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: no kdelibs?
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: checking. I literally only saw the email for that bug 2 mins ago :P
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<acheronuk> dumb bot ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #122: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/122/
<yofel> meh, that's double patching for every release except trusty :/
<acheronuk> precise is still a thing until April? so kde4libs for that as well
<yofel> good point
<acheronuk> ok. BBL. PM probably
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #402: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #358: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #403: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #359: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/359/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #370: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #72: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/72/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd like to report a bug for plasma 5.9.2 in zesty
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and I can't figure out how
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #96: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/96/
<tsdgeos> ovidiuflorin: launchpad?
<tsdgeos> not that anyone ever looks at launchpad bugs according to the experience of the bugs i've opened
<tsdgeos> but that's a different story 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> yeah...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll try upstream
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but they'll complain that it's not their fault..
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> as usual...
<tsdgeos> ....
<mamarley> You might also want to check the changelog for 5.9.3 which was recently released and is currently in the staging PPA for Zesty.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> will that be in Beta 2?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'll probably try staging as well, but not yet..
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I have to get some work done
<mamarley> Not sure, sorry.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> drkonqi and KDevelop crash in Beta 1
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> they are barely usable
<kfunk> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<kfunk> klauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/fish.so'.
<kfunk> under Kate, on 16.10 with backports ppa :\
<kfunk> known issue?
<kfunk> worked before upgrading to the backports ppa
<yofel> does it tell anything else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> yofel, who are you asking?
<yofel> kevin
<kfunk> yofel: nope
<yofel> :/
<kfunk> the fish.so file exists, and ldd reports no missing deps
<kfunk> I can debug later, just wanted to know whether it's known...
<acheronuk> kfunk: In a VM, I see no such message on kate start via command line on Yakkety with backports. kio-extras is installed so that library is there
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: are those the kdevelop from the zesty archive, or do you have some ppa ones installed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I had the KDevelop PPA before the upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> let me check
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> dolphin has no icons when launched with kdesudo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> this has been happening for several releases now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and I mean no icons, for anything
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: dolphin has not worked properly with kdesudo for ages AFAIK
<acheronuk> but I never run file managers as root, so can't say for sure
<tsdgeos> ovidiuflorin: don't shoot yourself in the face with a shotgun, it helps
<tsdgeos> i.e. don't use apps as root
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I need it in some specific cases
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: there should be a root actions service menu for dolphin on the KDE store. some other file managers also better support running in sudo/root mode I think?
<BluesKaj-pi> heh, neither has system settings with kdesudo...been trying to make the kate and dolphin toolbars etc large enough to be readable on a large monitor from 3M away , the text inside kate is can be set by it's internal font option , but not the main toolbars etc.for dolphin or kate.
<BluesKaj-pi> it does work on kde4 tho, so it could be an oversight in kde/ plasma5
<BluesKaj-pi> btw most settings in kdesudo systemsettings5 one tries to change don't change\
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> BluesKaj-pi have you tried scaling everything bigger with xrandr?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So anyone fix that CVE yet, or am I doing that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what's CVE?
<BluesKaj-pi>  ovidiuflorin, it's fine as normal user , only as kdesudp permissions like editing files in dolphin as kdesudo
<BluesKaj-pi> or kate 
<BluesKaj> ovidiuflorin, like so, http://imgur.com/a/C3yux
<yofel> tsimonq2: both CVEs got looked at for yakkety and zesty, but the LTS patches are missing so far
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have been doing bits and pieces today, but so far not managed to sit down long enough to get stuck into that. feel free
<marco-parillo> I think configuration problems running apps (like kate) as root might be a won't fix, until they use Polkit. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1633748/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633748 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kate does not use standard kdialog when invoked by kdesudo" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> yofel: Uh what? I only see Yakkety looked at...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> BluesKaj-piyou have a font DPI setting in the Fonts KCM
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel, acheronuk: Do you guys have a handle on making sure we have all six patches uploaded? (one for each codename of each package, making a total of 6 different uploads)
<tsimonq2> I can crank this out when I get home in ~ 5 hours
<tsimonq2> (if you guys didn't get to it by then)
<yofel> tsimonq2: hm, maybe kio wasn't uploaded to zesty, but check the queue
<yofel> tsimonq2: we don't upload those, just add the patches so the security team can push them out through the security channel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #371: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/371/
<tsimonq2> yofel: I mean at least adding the patches to the bug report so they can do so
<yofel> tsimonq2: right, just check what vishnunaini and Marc already took care of
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm on Zesty Beta 1: Random things keep crashing and when I try to use the (what's it's name) app to report them, it opens launchpad and complains that I'm already logged in
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> You are already logged in … You are already logged in as Ovidiu-Florin BOGDAN. If this is not you, please log out now.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kglobalaccel/+filebug/d4e2f37a-fe9d-11e6-b769-002481e7f48a/+login?field.title=kglobalaccel5+crashed+with+SIGABRT+in+QMessageLogger%3A%3Afatal%28%29
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> there are moments when the desktop goes on a crashing spree
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> apps keep crashing one after another
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> krunner, akonadi resources, plasmashell
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and other names I don't recognize
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: odd. up to date zesty is rock solid here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> regarding the KDevelop crashes
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I see that if I keep the session caches from one version of Kubuntu to another, things start to go very south
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> kdevelop sessions that is
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> kfunk ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> if I delete the local sessions (delete the session folders manualy)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> everything works fine after
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but I have to clear out everything in my $HOME related to KDevelop
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> not just sessions, but also configs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk do we have separate packages for akonadi resources?
<kfunk> ovidiuflorin: backtrace :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> err....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I tried...
<kfunk> which kdevelop versions are involved?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> drkonqi crashed...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I lost it
<kfunk> we usually clean caches from one version to the other
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> KDevelop 5.0.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #200: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/200/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I asked in the past, and I think I'll ask again
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: which ppa is that from? 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I believe KDevelop should have an option, CLI if you'd like to clear all the cache
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I installed if from the KDevelop releases ppa when I was on yakkety
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and then upgraded to zesty
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> now the PPA is disabled on my system
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> kfunk, the option to clear the cache is very useful for me since I have some enourmous projects loading, that use a very f**ed up makefile system
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: in that case you should probably do a zesty build in the kdevelop ppa, or try the one in staging-misc.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know how
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd preffer to update the kdevelop ppa for zesty
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and I don't know if I have access to do that
<acheronuk> I certainly don't have access. clivejo did the last uploads
<clivejo> I did what?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/+packages
<acheronuk> uploader 'clivejo'
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> was hoping 5.1 would be released before FF
<acheronuk> seems not, so I suppose zesty archive should be updated to 5.0.2 as well
<acheronuk> 5.0.3
<acheronuk> assuming that is all bugfix
<clivejo> feel free
<acheronuk> I have no clue about kdevelop. but if you have no time I may have a look in the next week or 2 before final beta
<clivejo> just fed up wasting my time on it
<clivejo> still dont have upload rights for the components
<acheronuk> the name change?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> and I requested a package refresh and it never happened
<clivejo> so as I say, fed up wasting time on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> kfunk is the 5.1 release planned? I mean does  it have a release date set?
<kfunk> ovidiuflorin: asap
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/97/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> aham, ok, thank you
<clivejo> the packaging is being kept up-to-date in KCI
<clivejo> so people can use it from there
 * acheronuk shrugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> has santa_ looked at my MR?
<acheronuk> if we can't upload a newer one, then I may not bother
<clivejo> can upload the main part
<clivejo> its just the components
<acheronuk> perhaps if out packageset refresh gets done for PIM we can get those in as well
<clivejo> if
<acheronuk> if? it damn well better be
<clivejo> kdev-php and kdev-python are the components I couldnt upload on last check
<acheronuk> oh, I said 'if'...
<clivejo> good luck on that one :P
<acheronuk> it better be 'when'. as not having upload rights to our own stuff is just ludicrous and indefensible
<clivejo> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 1711 kB, installed size 7416 kB
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> that's old
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> and a direct sync with debian
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #115: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/115/
<acheronuk> !info kdevelop-php
<ubottu> kdevelop-php (source: kdevelop-php): PHP plugin for KDevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1 (zesty), package size 870 kB, installed size 4862 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is synced now ^^^
<acheronuk> hmmm. python is no though :/
<acheronuk> *not
<acheronuk> maybe we can upload the main part and get anything missing sync/merged
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> acheronnuk do you need admin on KDevelop group? in LP
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: don't think so. Phil and anyone KC can admin, so that seems enough?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> who is Jonathan Kolberg?
<clivejo> !info kdevelop-python
<ubottu> kdevelop-python (source: kdevelop-python): Python 3 plugin for KDevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.1-2ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 394 kB, installed size 1557 kB
<clivejo> !info kdevelop-python unstable
<ubottu> kdevelop-python (source: kdevelop-python): Python 3 plugin for KDevelop. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1 (unstable), package size 395 kB, installed size 1562 kB
<ahoneybun> https://blogs.kde.org/2017/03/01/plasma-510-folder-view-default-desktop-mode?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<clivejo> ahoneybun: acheronuk wants to backport that
<ahoneybun> 5.10 to what? clivejo
<acheronuk> or at least enable it on the iso live session
<ahoneybun> folder view?
<clivejo> that folder view feature to 5.9.*
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> so our installer icon can be seen
<ahoneybun> should be no reason you can't just put it on there already tbh
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: on the live iso http://i.imgur.com/R70XoJ7.png
<ahoneybun> you can disable that icon
<ahoneybun> I saw it in that video comparing Neon and Kubutnu
<ahoneybun> *Kubuntu
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, I know how to do it.
<ahoneybun> I must not be seeing the issue then, no worries
<acheronuk> just a Q of whether to switch it on just the live session, or completely as the default on our installed desktop
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ok. we may be taking about different things
<ahoneybun> mm I think I know now
<ahoneybun> you want folder view over desktop view on the iso and as default
<acheronuk> clivejo: that article suggests KDE don't think folderview is quite polished enough yet to be the desktop default, if they are asking for feedback on the choice and improvements
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats going on with KCI?
 * mamarley has been using it for ages without any issues.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: so we can get rid of the ugly separate containment on top that overlaps the toolbox
<ahoneybun> you mean the widget box
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP is ****ed
<clivejo> oh great
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: the box yes. which is a folderview containment itself
<ahoneybun> gotcha
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: but if the whole desktop is one, as KDE want to switch to, that invisibly vanishes ;)
<ahoneybun> well those icons on that 5.10 screenshot look like just normal desktop icons
<clivejo> a change we should adopt now in 5.9 instead of waiting on 5.10 IMHO
<acheronuk> clivejo: or LP was earlier
<ahoneybun> the default widget in Desktop view is an folder view 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=151bfb728ce8eed923f8e32ae39e345441af2f7b
<acheronuk> the KDE upstream change ^^^^ for 5.10
<ahoneybun> just one line to change lol
<acheronuk> but I would want to check that such a change would not mess up anything for 5.9
<acheronuk> the comment about the drop menu, I'm not sure I understand
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking it is that box you were pointing at
<acheronuk> have been meaning to ash Eike or notmart. but just not got there yet this week
<ahoneybun> wow just made plasma crash
<ahoneybun> disabled that box
<ahoneybun> enable it
<ahoneybun> then click it
<ahoneybun> mm seems to be a one time thing
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: if you enable the folder view in 5.9.3 
<ahoneybun> and click both that box on the top left with the 3 lines
<ahoneybun> then right click the desktop
<ahoneybun> both menus have the same actions
<ahoneybun> maybe before they did not match up so you needed the box on the top left to be enabled
<clivejo> I have no idea what you are talking about?!
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/R70XoJ7.png
<acheronuk> I don't want to disable the toolbox
<ahoneybun> I'm saying that they did in 5.10
<ahoneybun> atm
<clivejo> we just want the install icon to appear nicely on the desktop
<acheronuk> want to get rid of the huge grey desktop folder
<ahoneybun> just make it a folder view and add the install icon in the desktop dir
<clivejo> they did it in 5.10 by switching the default view
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep, that is what we want to do
<ahoneybun> nice then
<santa_> good evening/night everyone
<acheronuk> just a case of whether we do that on just the iso, or for the actual installed systems
<clivejo> what we are saying, is that this would fix the issues we been having with the installer icon and maybe we should think of backporting that tiny change to 5.9.*
<acheronuk> if just the iso, we can change the default with a caster script on the iso
<acheronuk> if for both, we backport that 5.10 change completely
<santa_> yesterday's night autopkgtests for plasma 5.9.3: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> nothing failing for amd64
<clivejo> if its coming anyways and is just a matter of a patch to change that line, I think we should do it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did I hear you are running plasma 5.9.3 on your box?
<ahoneybun> I am indeed
<ahoneybun> on my desktop and laptop
<clivejo> so thats mamarley acheronuk and ahoneybun all thumbs up, anyone else?
<ahoneybun> for the patch?
<clivejo> no 5.9.3
<ahoneybun> rocking pretty well here
<mamarley> Yeah, works fine here.
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24092241/
<mamarley> No problems.  But, then again, I didn't have any problems before, so there wasn't anything to fix.
<clivejo> acheronuk: I say do it :/
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: FYI I have just pushed a quick KA patch for kde's sftp server move
<acheronuk> the only real problem I had with 5.9.2, I quickly backported the fix for. so not much change with 5.9.3 here
<clivejo> santa_: is that move permanant?
<clivejo> I really dont understand what they are doing with that
<santa_> it seems so
<clivejo> why not just change the DNS and point depot.kde.org to the new machine
<santa_> but anyway if they change it back we can change it back too
<acheronuk> sitter asked them same question
<clivejo> I doubt we are the only ones who use that with automation
<acheronuk> why not just point the depot domain to the new server
<clivejo> acheronuk:  is there a techie reason why they cant?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not a clue
<clivejo> strange
<acheronuk> clivejo: from neon http://paste.ubuntu.com/24092287/
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> does not compute
<acheronuk> I like the last line
<clivejo> I thought he would be all for skynet
 * clivejo imagines Skynet with Harulds face and voice
<acheronuk> ok. setting folderview to default would require (a) backport that patch (b) remove the script from kubuntu-settings that for the iso adds that extra folder containment to the desktop, as the desktop would already be one itself! 
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks for those tests. that is great :)
<clivejo> we need to update -settings anyways
<santa_> acheronuk: no prob, let's hope I have time to write that guide so you can do yourselves the thing
<clivejo> could you apply that patch and upload 5.7.3?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #386: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/386/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I would want to make both changes at the same time, otherwise we would end up with a nasty looking containment + icon on top of another icon on the live session
<acheronuk> clivejo: i.e. we would drop https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/tree/desktop/usr-share/layout.js?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> and let plasma do it's default thing instead
<clivejo> does plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo work?
<acheronuk> not sure. I see it sometimes on virtualbox shutdown, but on real hardware plymouth is one of the first things I disable
<acheronuk> clivejo: we could make that small change now, and update the rest of the kubuntu-settings in the next week or so? or leave both for changes for another time?
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP publisher seems to have died BTW, so not sure about uploading much tonight anyway!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/201/
<acheronuk> timed out at 4hrs ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #387: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #116: FIXED in 3 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/116/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> can someone please confirm if we ship the winbind package preinstalled?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> or tell me how I can find out
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> besides doing a fresh install
<acheronuk> :) http://www.kdigest.com/2017/02/kde-community-publishes-video-showing.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #91: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/92/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> if that's the same video I saw...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> it's good that the video exists...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but the production and demo is not so great IMO
<santa_> clivejo: a couple of days ago you asked me about apps 16.12 I presume you want to know the current status?
<clivejo> yeah, mainly the autotests
<santa_> allright I have the results here, and I'm working on fixing them
<santa_> "here" = http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<santa_> the akonadi failures are specially scary and I couldn't dig into it properly, but I have been fixing several ones easier to do
<santa_> for instance I'm testing right now a stop-in-gap for kpimtexedit
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ I'd like to stress you to take a look at my MR
<santa_> I'm documenting any stop-in-gap or dubious solution here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/working_notes/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> 😃
<santa_> so we could deal with it @ kde properly later
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> to poke you actually
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: sure I have that in today's todo list
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> ok, awesome
<santa_> actually I'm going to re-check the thing while kpimtexedit builds
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> then I'm off to bed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> it's quite late for me
<santa_> ok, no pro
<santa_> * prob
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> nini
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm can't start X11 now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Since my power went out for a second
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #133: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/133/
<acheronuk> clivejo: if LP is behaving in the morning, I could maybe upload plasma and tweaked setting then?
<acheronuk> kubuntu-settings I mean
<acheronuk> clivejo: qtcurve will be official kde, so think that should get added to KCI
<acheronuk> also need to review our meta, along with settings and seeds
<clivejo> ok with me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/127/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm got sddm after an update to Nvidia drivers
<tsimonq2> !info ktnef zesty
<ubottu> ktnef (source: kdepim): Viewer for mail attachments using TNEF format. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 86 kB, installed size 465 kB
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<acheronuk> hummmmmmmmmmmmmm
 * tsimonq2 hugs yofel 
<tsimonq2> bug 1668552]
<ubottu> bug 1668552 in ktnef (Ubuntu Yakkety) "KDE Project Security Advisory: ktnef: Directory Traversal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668552
<clivejo> ummmmmmmmmmmm
<acheronuk> yummm?
<acheronuk> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<acheronuk> yummm ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #82: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #134: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/134/
<yofel> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #614: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/614/
<yofel> oh come on, why did they change that :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/123/
<ahoneybun> and I got Plasma to start again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #167: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/126/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #615: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #811: UNSTABLE in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/811/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #795: UNSTABLE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #224: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #122: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #235: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #247: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #197: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #123: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #399: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #344: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #345: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #198: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #102: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #400: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #248: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #299: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #98: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/378/
<ahoneybun> has anyone needed libpng12-0 on zesty?
<ahoneybun> I know we have 16-0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/238/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: I have not needed libpng12.0 on zesty, I can test something for verification if you like.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #124: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/124/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #31 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #31: ABORTED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #346: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #226: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #258: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #288: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #125: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #347: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #227: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #88: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #79: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #107: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #98: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/98/
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.3_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm on Zesty too and it's driving me nuts
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> my monitors keep blinking
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know how to stop it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> currently the image on my left monitor shifts down by about 2 pixels
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and the the monitor blinks
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and then after about 2 seconds it repeats
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if I disconnect and reconect, disable and re-enable, reposition the monitors (virtually) it eventually stabilizes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and it's usable
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> untill I log out
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> then the whole thing starts again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #139: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/139/
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: I don't have multimonitor, so can't replicate or test I'm afraid. plasma -devs say multi-monitor is better with every plasma version, but does still seem to be glitches and maybe regressions fr some
<acheronuk> santa_: thx :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #171: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #78: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #87: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #80: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #1: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_qtcurve build #1: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #1: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #124: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/124/
<clivejo> acheronuk: should we maybe think about splitting apps again? ie uploading the same as before to 16.12.3, I dont like the thought of holding back all apps just for akadoni being a stubborn mule
<clivejo> Then we can open a FFe for PIM when its ready to go in
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If we are going to do that, I  would like to point out something
<clivejo> @Santa ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The current KA scripts have an skip field in its config
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But I could improve that feature adding a 'skip_list' field which would point to a text file with one package per line
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So if you can produce a file with one package per line (upstream name, not source package name) I could add the skip_list feature
<clivejo> would be handy for situations like this
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So we could do this nice and easy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #69: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/69/
<clivejo> which is the best logic to go for, a black list or white list?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I was thinking about a black list
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Which in this case would have the kdepim upstream names
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<acheronuk> sounds fine with me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin I have 2 monitors with zesty and don't have that problem
<acheronuk> clivejo: apps 16.12.3 release is 9th March, so not sure how much we gain by an interim partial upload?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk @ahoneybun I have a laptop with 2 monitors attatched
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the monitor has a 4K screen, so I keep it disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> since I can't scale monitors individually
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and i just use the 2 external monitors (FullHD)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #2: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> can't say I have used a 4K display
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_qtcurve build #2: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_qtcurve/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've sent an email to the plasma devs, and the Kbuntu devs mailing lists
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I saw that one
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with my setup snd all my issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #2: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> no reply from either, yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #62: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/62/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd like to test the newer plasma, but I don't want to make my whole system even more unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've uninstalled kdevelop, and reinstalled it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now I have 5.0.1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 5.9.3 is the latest stable
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which comes with Zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> which is in staging
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 5.9.2 I have
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't want to add staging, since that brings newer versions of many things
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you should have a few updates then
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which might make my system even more unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well you can just add plasma staging
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and this is my work computer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh snap
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> not personal so I can afford random crashes of the entire solar system
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm verry pissed right now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I need a punching bag
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have to do a hure refactorization at work, and it's very annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> + I have to pee
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and that stresses me even more
<BluesKaj> thanks for sharing that :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm that ducks
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin tried to make a joke
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> needing to pee is more stressful lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what is going to change in Zesty?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> will plasma 5.9.3 come?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or KDevelop 5.0.3 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It' coming
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if 5.1 won't be released in time
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which one?
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: I uploaded plasma 5.9.3 this morning
<clivejo> 5.9.3 was uploaded this morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where?
<clivejo> what you mean where
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: to zesty archive
<clivejo> to the archive#
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> archive most likely
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't have an update for it
<acheronuk> it is building and doing autotests
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> takes time most likely
<clivejo> it will take a while to get through proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> got an update just for docker and nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> this morning ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> p.s. I use the something-drivers ppa
<acheronuk> plasma 5.9.3 should hopefull be mostly into -release in the next 24 hrs I hope
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that brings newer nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> graphics-drivers ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I use it as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's the devil's name
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 387 came out
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have 5.7.8
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 378
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nvidia-387
<acheronuk> so do I, but I have not upgraded to 387 yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> or 378
<acheronuk> lol. yes 378
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> there's no 38* yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where is the repo for apt?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I want to take a look in it's code
<acheronuk> I am currently on 375 and that seems ok here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and make it look more pretty when it lists packages to install
<clivejo> got to go vote, be back in few hours
<acheronuk> but I don't have multi-monitors
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> take one of mine
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I hate them
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> they are evil
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo vote the mayor for mayor
<acheronuk> one bug monitor is fine here. all I need
<acheronuk> *big
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ❤️ his monitors
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ❤️ ovidiu
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm talking about my work monitors
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is that Aaron typing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have doubts
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: saying that, I could probably quickly get used to multiple ones, then not want to go back
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin why would it not be me?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't go back to single monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you said you love me?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yeppp
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok....
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> then.. in that case
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I ❤️ you too
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ❤️ Open Source Communities
 * acheronuk finds a bucket
<Tm_T> uhuh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin is feeling better
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can go pee now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> brb
<acheronuk> TMI
<ahoneybun> poor acheronuk lol
<acheronuk> FWIW, I'm already getting some updates for 5.9.3 from the archive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24095858/
<acheronuk> just the whole set for plasma will take longer
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk, don't worry, you'll love me too once you meet me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> no updates here yet
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: you may be on a mirror that has yet to sync them
<acheronuk> I try to mostly use the main 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<acheronuk> but anyway, some parts have yet to build. so a full upgrade is some time off
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk have you managed to also take a look into upgrading KDevelop?
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can I help?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #204: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #170: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Package 5.0.3 and upload it to ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how do I do that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^
<clivejo> packaging is on LP git https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<vishnunaini> kio in kubuntu-backports needs a security update. ubuntu already pushed out a security update. Anyone here who has access to ~kubuntu-ppa?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/128/
<tsdgeos> clivejo: any chance we can get a not 8 months old Okular in zesty?
<clivejo> tsdgeos: of course - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2
<tsdgeos> that's not there
<tsdgeos> proposed is not ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kinda is
<clivejo> well it was uploaded to Ubuntu
<tsdgeos> does any ubuntu user get it?
<tsdgeos> no
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Zesty proposed
<tsdgeos> it's not ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It is...
<yofel> that's nitpicking. It did not pass the migration yet, but it is in the archive
<tsdgeos> it's not nitpicking
<tsdgeos> it's the true
<tsdgeos> truth
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<tsdgeos> ok, so you tell me that it's going to be in zesty when it's released?
<yofel> well yes, but the development cycle isn't over yet, or did I miss something?
<tsdgeos> freeze is on since a few days
<yofel> it'll be in zesty once it passes the migration checks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It has not been pushed to archive just yet
<tsdgeos> it has passed them forever
<tsdgeos> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#okular
<tsdgeos> 38 days old 
<yofel> which right now seems to be stuck on something -odp and -odt plugin related o.O
<yofel> trying: okular
<yofel> skipped: okular (8, 2, 9)
<yofel>     got: 66+0: a-23:a-7:a-7:i-10:p-5:s-14
<yofel>     * amd64: okular-backend-odp, okular-backend-odt, okular-mobile
<tsdgeos> you guys are not doing your homework
<clivejo> sorry you feel like that
<yofel> uhm... there are a bunch of things stuck in proposed? and the others are kind of overworked right now maybe?
<_Wens_> hi! will the security update kio for backports?
<yofel> it's not there yet, but that's on the todo list
<yofel> _Wens_: ^
<yofel> also, vishnunaini, thanks a lot for doing the fixes in the archive
<_Wens_> thank you
<acheronuk> okular is in proposed for known reasons
<vishnunaini> yofel:thanks
<yofel> acheronuk: what exactly? new libreoffice?
<acheronuk> it needs to migrate with new calligra so the don't break each other and the plugins
<yofel> oh, that, ok
<acheronuk> and calligra is not migrating until latest gcc-6 does 
<clivejo> and calligra is something to do with gcc which I have no idea how to fix
<acheronuk> as there is a weird versioned dependency on that for the calligra s390x build
<clivejo> so its all suck in proposed, and needs someone lot smarter than I to get it out 
<clivejo> stuck
<genii> I think suck is actually probably more apt...
 * yofel throws compilers at IBM
<clivejo> so being accused of not doing homework very much sticks in the craw
<acheronuk> yofel: this is something I was actually thinking about. can we do a temp rebuild of calligra forcing to it to build against the slightly earlier gcc in -release pocket?
<tsdgeos> so if i understand correctly, your users won't get a new okular because calligra doesn't compile in s390x ?
<tsdgeos> nice excuse
<acheronuk> that would unstick okular I think?
<santa_> <tsdgeos> you guys are not doing your homework
<yofel> tsdgeos: welcome to working in the primary archive
<santa_> well
<santa_> 1. it's not our "homework" because we are doing this as volunteers
<yofel> hm, technically you *can* add a build-dep to an explicitely lower-than-current version of gcc. But that's really ugly
<santa_> 2. zesty is a work in progress
<santa_> 3. our intenetion is to get zesty as up to date as possible
<acheronuk> yofel: yeah, I know that is not great. but as a temp thing just for migration, maybe it can be done?
<santa_> 4. we can't do everything instantly because we are not superman
<tsdgeos> santa_: 1. so what? 2. not much work in progress anymore since we're past beta freeze 3. good 4. 8 months old is not asking for "instantly"
<tsdgeos> ubuntu sticks out sorely in here https://repology.org/badge/vertical-allrepos/okular.svg
<santa_> 5. I got your message in spanish @ kde-devel-es, we have a code of conduct
<santa_> 6. if you are so unhappy you are free to help
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> i'll just recommend my users greener pastures i guess
<santa_> 7. it's not the only task we have in our to-do
<santa_> (and that's it for now)
<tsdgeos> santa_: so you really thing i am unfair for complaining that ubuntu zesty seems to be on track of shipping okular 16.04.3 ?
<tsdgeos> s/thing/think
<tsdgeos> i can't spell
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The way you are speaking is
<yofel> you're free to complain, but ranting when we're telling you that it's on the todo list is not really motivating you know
<acheronuk> yofel: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_output_notest.txt
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> when i first asked
<tsdgeos> you all said "there's nothing to do, it's all good"
<acheronuk> yofel: trying: calligra okular kdegraphics-mobipocket
<acheronuk> accepted: calligra okular kdegraphics-mobipocket
<tsdgeos> and now you're saying "we know it needs work"
<santa_> tsdgeos: that's legit, saying that "we are not doing our homework" is
<yofel> acheronuk: ah, now I see, ok.
<santa_> * saying that "we are not doing our homework" is not
<yofel> tsdgeos: you were asking whether it's in ubuntu. By our semantics the answer was 'yes'. I told you that it needs doing after I figured out that you wanted to know something else
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #76: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/76/
<yofel> acheronuk: what worries me is that building with a lower gcc *could* cause failures elsewhere (though I would rather think not)
 * clivejo goes to take out his anger on a tree
<yofel> and wtf? That kernel autopkgtest hasn't succeeded in almost a year o.O?
<yofel> happy chopping
<tsdgeos> i apologize i made you angry guys
<tsdgeos> and i apologize i do not understand your weird standards for what "being in ubuntu" means to you
<acheronuk> yofel: well, I was only thinking of changing to 6.3.0-2 from 6.3.0-8 gcc-6
<acheronuk> yofel: and then doing an immediate rebuild putting it back the way it was once okular is through
<acheronuk> since once any version of new calligra and okular is migrated, I think that is problem over
<yofel> tsdgeos: lets just say there was a misunderstanding on both sides and leave it at that
<yofel> should work I guess
<acheronuk> yofel: happy chopping what?
<acheronuk> oh. clive. lol
<yofel> acheronuk: that was for clive
<acheronuk> anyway. I've been thinking about the calligra thing for tha last week or so. I may try a rebuild in a ppa.
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: would be nice if you could comment @ ovi's MR https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/ka/+git/ka/+merge/318326 even if it's just a "I tested the demo page and looks good to me" comment it would be enough
<acheronuk> santa_: ok will do shortly
<acheronuk> santa_: while you are here.....
<santa_> yes?
<acheronuk> santa_: do you know a way to get dh_shlibdeps to lessen the dependency it generates on a specific package?
<acheronuk> e.g. on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/s390x/calligra-libs/1:3.0.0.1-0ubuntu2
<santa_> man dh_shlibdeps....
<santa_> -X
<acheronuk> santa_: that excludes file completely though? not lessens the dep
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, what are you trying to do exactly?
<acheronuk> see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/s390x/calligrasheets/1:3.0.0.1-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk>  depends libgcc1 (>= 1:6.3.0-5ubuntu1) 
<acheronuk> which was the gcc it was build with.
<acheronuk> all other arch builds of callgrasheets dep on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0) 
<acheronuk> but that one higher one for s390x (which we don't really care about) is holding back calligra and okular
<acheronuk> as that version of gcc-6 is stuck in proposed
<santa_> ugh
<acheronuk> very ugh indeed!
<santa_> let me think a bit and inspect this to figure out something
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. I think we could just lose the libgcc1 dep for calligrasheets totally, as it deps on calligra-libs, and that has a sanely version dep itself on libgcc1
<acheronuk> so just exclude calligra sheets from a dep on that libgcc1 at all?
<santa_> acheronuk: well, first of all it seems to me using '-X' @ dh_shlibdeps would be utterly wrong, let me check the current proposed status
<acheronuk> stuck as s390x deps on the proposed gcc-6 version 
<acheronuk> or more precisely, just the calligrasheets on s390x. holding the whole thing back
<acheronuk> this is not a new thing. old calligra builds had the same weirdness on s390x. and on debian. so it seems
<tsdgeos> clivejo: can we also get a newer kgpg?
<blaze> it depends on kdepim
<blaze> did I upset him?
<santa_> acheronuk: well, apparently gcc-6 is waiting on binutils to migrate (binutils was recently uploaded) and the gcc-6 has an autopkgtest regression, so lets wait a bit to see how is that going
<acheronuk> santa_: that has been waiting for weeks and weeks. they keep uploading new version which just fail on the tests as the previous ones did
<santa_> aha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/66/
<acheronuk> blaze: not you specifically. upset seems to be the equilibrium state
<santa_> and that's what is holding okular, isn't it?
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. the only thing
<santa_> acheronuk: well, _theorically_ the correct solution would be waiting for doko to get his stuff done, and then calligra would be ready to migrate and then okular. but let me think about a possible workaround
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. have been waiting for month for that to be sorted. but patience is wearing thin now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/67/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I need to ask a couple of things @ -release
<acheronuk> sorry to butt in :/
<santa_> I appreciate you butt in, it's good to have your input
<acheronuk> santa_: seems we will have to rebuild libkolob against new PIM packages as well, just testing in my ppa
<acheronuk> + our libkgapi is too old to build some kdepim-runtime stuff
<acheronuk> clivejo: is that sortable? I guess not? needs v5.3
<santa_> acheronuk: libkgapi is not part of kdepim I guess, what's the source package name?
<acheronuk> libkgapi :P
<acheronuk> santa_: is going to become part of PIM for 17.04 apps
<acheronuk> I think
<santa_> acheronuk: but what version do we need for 16.12? are you sure the current one in zesty is not enough?
<acheronuk>  Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5GAPI" that is
<acheronuk>   compatible with requested version "5.3.1".
<acheronuk>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<acheronuk>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5GAPI/KF5GAPIConfig.cmake, version: 5.1.0
<acheronuk> santa_: from testing some rebuild in my ppa ^^^
<santa_> where's that coming from?
<acheronuk> santa_: kdepim-runtime
<acheronuk> santa_: it's an optional though
<santa_> ok, and you are doing your experiments here https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging1 I guess
<santa_> regarding the libkolab I guess that's because of the ABI manager usage, isn't it?
<acheronuk> santa_: don't think so. or not completely. shadeslayer hit the same issue I think on debian. kolab just needed a rebuild to pick up new functions/methods/something in new PIM
<santa_> that's weird, anyway go on with your experiments. do we have any news about darin?
<acheronuk> santa_: I'll put a rebuilt libkolab in the apps ppa shortly. must just make a not somewhere that any PIM upload needs that to go with it as well.
<santa_> last time I saw him I saw he was almost there, but the symbols updating was incorrect
<acheronuk> santa_: Darin said the other day to carry on and let us fix it, and he would compare his solution to ours
<acheronuk> santa_: so I did
<santa_> allright let me check
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I see what you are doing, regarding libkgapi or any other stuff needed for 16.12, feel free to edit the page https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/app-store-16.12/
<acheronuk> aha. been so many changes to that wiki lately, I have lost track a bit
<acheronuk> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #635: FAILURE in 5.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #636: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/636/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/H0RpNqkB/file_2122.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> My laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Current state
<acheronuk> O_O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh no not the system76
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The ethernet port is broken again
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Actually the flap in front of it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That clip that holds it in you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The cable in
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm taking measurements and will try to buy a new port that clips the cable in itself
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And remove that flap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think I have a flap
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The lemur doesn't, but the Galago does
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have either sooo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #117: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
<santa_> acheronuk: would be possible to poke a few autopkgtests retries for plasma 5.9.3?
<santa_> specifically: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kwayland-integration and plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> santa_: I have been. I think most have padded now, even if not updated on excusues as saying so yet?
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, ok, just refreshed the page
<acheronuk> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/plasma-workspace/zesty/armhf
<acheronuk> the one fail left on that page ^^^
<acheronuk> also passes, but only did so a few mins ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #129: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/129/
<valorie> yay, laptop stopped freezing after updates last night! \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #284: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #412: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #285: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #413: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/126/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> anyone still here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do I just push my MR to master now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> to ka?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> pushed
<clivejo> hopefully weegie picks it up without throwing a hissy fit
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's weegie?
<clivejo> qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Santa I'm not sure konqueror supports HTML5
<acheronuk> weegie = Jonathan's server
<clivejo> Ovi, don't you read the glossary?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I barely read now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just finished putting my laptop back together
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> my eyes are closing
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/glossary/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm sleep typing
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why is that text blue?
<clivejo> its a link?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what does it link to?
<clivejo> the Glossary page
 * acheronuk wonders if a nice silver/grey kubuntu gear would look better as a logo on a dark theme....
<clivejo> do we have any artistic people on the team?
<acheronuk> not me. that is for certain.
<clivejo> nor me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> kind of
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what do you need?
<clivejo> but would be nice to have a Kubuntu theme
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> he's in the podcast channel
<acheronuk> Rick met that graphics bloke who did the log fixing
<acheronuk> *logo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> White usually is used on a dark theme
<clivejo> acheronuk: how often does weegie do the git pull
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> every 5 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> AFAIK
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh, no
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's the cron for the pages
<clivejo> dont think the git pull is that regular
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ssh into it and do it manually
<acheronuk> every 10 mins
<clivejo> Ovi the new konqueror supports HTML5
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm not an expert in JS
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and I'm sure that there's a better way to do that filtering
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but I have no idea how to debug JS in Konqueror
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> actually I don't even have it installed
<acheronuk> the git log on weegie shows it's pulled the changes
<acheronuk> and :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.2_zesty.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's there
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> libkf5incidenceeditor is failing
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.2_zesty.html
<acheronuk> symbols ^^
<clivejo> hummm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you know what would be useful?
<clivejo> works in firefox, but not in konqueror
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> a counter that shows how many packages you have visible
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> would that be useful?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what exactly doesn't work in konqueror?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #127: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/127/
<clivejo> the filter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #286: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/286/
<clivejo> http://imgur.com/a/lqLYy
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo do you have some inspect element of some kind in konqueror?
<clivejo> but works in Opera and Firefox
<clivejo> and Chrome and Chromium
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is JS disabled?
<clivejo> and Chrome beta :)
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> dont use konqueror bar to test stuff
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin is not sure if he should care if this works in konqueror or not
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin goes to bed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #414: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/414/
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be any options
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: to be honest, after getting new konqueror into zesty, now I've had a play with it, I don't think much of it
<acheronuk> maybe it will be better in apps 17.04 or later
<clivejo> me neither
<acheronuk> or maybe just die a death for a 2nd time
<clivejo> just seems to be a webengine wrapper
<clivejo> no way of changing settings that I can see
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kdevelop 5.0.3 in zesty?
<acheronuk> oh, and by the way. if you use Firefox. when the new version 52 comes out on 7th March, the Breeze scrollbars in it will go fat and ugly
<acheronuk> if you use the Brezze GTK theme from KDE
<clivejo> oh great
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377008
<ubottu> KDE bug 377008 in gtk theme "Breeze scrollbar width with Firefox (version >= 52) broken (too wide)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1343802
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1343802 in Widget: Gtk "Excessive (fat) scrollbar width KDE breeze GTK theme on Firefox >= 52 (beta)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<genii> I wonder if qtcurve will make it any less horrible
<acheronuk> Hopefully mozilla or KDE will fix that before zesty comes out
<acheronuk> genii: qtcurve has no GTK theme any more, has it?
<genii> Dunno :(
<acheronuk> done away with I think. a couple of years ago
<clivejo> is this right? http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.3_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<clivejo> 5.9.3 is fully migrated?
<acheronuk> yup
<clivejo> wow!
<clivejo> the iso should be interesting tomorrow :)
<acheronuk> if it's not broke!
<clivejo> shhhhh
<clivejo> dont jinx it
<mamarley> If it isn't broken, fix it until it is!
<acheronuk> could do with that on a kubutu t-shirt for akademy
<clivejo> acheronuk: btw how did your caliigra unsticking tests go?
<acheronuk> not good
<clivejo> :(
<acheronuk> but I was trying something else.....
<acheronuk> seemed to work. hmmmm....
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> night night all I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Night rik
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #616: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #812: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #796: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #93: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #113: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #401: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #130: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #249: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #199: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #126: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #94: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #178: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #78: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #402: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #200: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #250: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #143: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #144: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #111: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #97: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #127: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #115: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/145/
<acheronuk> today's iso live session: http://i.imgur.com/i2yqpsR.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have all the updates installed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do I need to do anything else to test this?
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: (1) download the daily iso and test the live session - that tests we have a folderview as default and a working installer link on the desktop still
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: (2) on a current updated zesty, create a new user, login, and check that the new user's desktop is set to a folderview
<yofel> we have folderview as the default now?
<yofel> oh wait, yes we do
<acheronuk> discussed the last few days
<acheronuk> maybe that should have gone on the ML :/
 * acheronuk looks sheepish
<acheronuk> KDE/plasma are defaulting to it in upcoming plasma, and OpenSuse and I think some others have defaulted to it since plasma 5.8
<yofel> no objections from me FWIW
<acheronuk> so testing a jump to it for us. which has the benefit of making the iso desktop a bit nicer
<acheronuk> ok :)
<acheronuk> if I could work out how to test build an iso that matches the ubuntu spun ones, could test these things easier in advance :/
<acheronuk> gotta go. back this afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> THANK YOU !! THANK YOU !!! THANK YOU!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> finally !!!
<clivejo> ?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> + ?!?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> for the default to folderview
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Definitely a good fine by Rik, certainly looks a lot better
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Find
<santa_> good morning everyone
<clivejo> !info kasync unstable
<ubottu> Package kasync does not exist in unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7t5jnvGH/file_2136.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> KDE is UNIX sticker March pick for donations
<clivejo> !info kimap
<ubottu> Package kimap does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info kimap unstable
<ubottu> Package kimap does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkasync-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package libkasync-dev does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkf5imap-dev unstable
<ubottu> libkf5imap-dev (source: kimap): library for handling IMAP data - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 16.04.2-1 (unstable), package size 52 kB, installed size 367 kB
<acheronuk> santa_: aha. most or all of apps/pim built :)
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, got this morning the last ABI break
<santa_> now we still have some autopkgtests to fix
<santa_> so we could discuss tomorrow i the reg meeting the ffe and such
<acheronuk> sounds a good plan :)
<acheronuk> gcc-6 and binutils still failing their tests :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #147: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/113/
<clivejo> !info sink unstable
<ubottu> Package sink does not exist in unstable
<acheronuk> !info sunk
<ubottu> Package sunk does not exist in zesty
<acheronuk> yer never know....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #75: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #92: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #96: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #76: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #130: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #129: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/129/
<acheronuk> who broke KCI?
<clivejo> :O 
 * clivejo looks at tsimonq2
<yofel> did someone reset jenkins?
<yofel> the server looks fine, but it look like jenkins did a restart
<clivejo> sorry, thats me
<acheronuk> yofel: I was teasing clive. he did a jenkins upgrade, that then printed losts of nice red warning messages that plugins then neede updating
<clivejo> updating it
<yofel> :D
<clivejo> taking advantage of the weekend down time to do updates
<clivejo> yofel: did you mention you setup a cron job to take a snapshot of KCI data?
<yofel> there's a daily rdiff-backup job that syncs to /home/bckup/kci_master/ on linode
<clivejo> good to know :)
<clivejo> I thought I remember you setting something up
<clivejo> after Haruld pulled rivers heart out through its backside
<yofel> right, lets try to prevent that next time
<yofel> although we might want to do a desaster trial run, just so we don't end up like Gitlab
<yofel> as I'm not quite sure we're actually keeping everything we need
<clivejo> how would we do that?
<clivejo> create a test container on linode and try to restore?
<yofel> something like that, or one could just try it in a VM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/1/
<clivejo> yofel: did you see Sick_Rimmit is going to get all kubuntu-devels a new Nimbus laptop preinstalled with Kubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/1/
<acheronuk> clivejo: you are dreaming
<clivejo> nooo, he said it!
<yofel> sounds like he's dreaming though :D
<acheronuk> not exactly what he said ;)
<clivejo> -- Could NOT find flatbuffers (missing:  FLATBUFFERS_FLATC_EXECUTABLE FLATBUFFERS_INCLUDE_DIR)
<clivejo> what are flatbuffers
<acheronuk> an upgraded version of roundbuffers?
<clivejo> https://github.com/google/flatbuffers ?
<clivejo> Memory Efficient Serialization Library
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> another 3rd party b-d we dont have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/1/
<clivejo> oh reading it wrong
<clivejo> grrrr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/3/
<clivejo> yofel: why would pond be running 2mins too fast time wise
<valorie> a disturbance in the Force
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/2/
<clivejo> hummmm
<clivejo> ntp.bytemark is off too
<clivejo> weirdness
<acheronuk> time dilation
<clivejo> stop trying to confuse me with science
<wxl> the phrase is BLINDING you with science, clivejo 
<clivejo> the stargate human replicators confused me enough 
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZOW5GdgCGw
<wxl> that may not be the best version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #287: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/287/
<wxl> HERE we go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2VNxmn0lNA
<acheronuk> at least I didn't say 'quantum@
<acheronuk> '
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #415: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/4/
<valorie> oh gosh, I've not seen that vid in like 20 years
<valorie> still great
<wxl> indeed
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> ntpd is running..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #416: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/129/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/10/
<clivejo> anyone know what provides -- Could NOT find libgit2 (missing:  HAVE_BUF_FREE) 
<clivejo> driving me crazy now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sink build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sink/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/8/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: is that on one of the KCI servers?
<clivejo> huh?
<clivejo> trying to get sink to build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #983: FAILURE in 5.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #984: STILL FAILING in 3.2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #985: STILL FAILING in 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #986: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #617: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #196: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #237: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #117: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #197: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #118: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #238: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #239: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #198: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #199: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/199/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> clivejo: what depends on sink?
<clivejo> kube
<acheronuk> oh, that bleeding edge, may never be ready, email client?
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> or is that going to be part of KDE apps/pim?
<clivejo> Id like to support it
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> I guess if it become releaseable
<clivejo> I wanted to built it to test
<acheronuk> does no harm to investigate if people are prepared to invest the time to get it building
<clivejo> just can't find the b-d for that libgit2
<acheronuk> could be your depend is right, but the libgit2 you have is not build with the right opinion/depends itself?
<acheronuk> just guessing though...
<clivejo> !info libgit2-dev
<ubottu> libgit2-dev (source: libgit2): low-level Git library (development files). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.24.5-1 (zesty), package size 683 kB, installed size 2576 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: 3pm?
<clivejo> hopefully
<clivejo> if I dont throw my laptop out the window in fit of rage
<acheronuk> wait until your new one from Rick comes ;)
 * clivejo suspends all Kubuntu work until new laptop arrives
<BluesKaj> nice clivejo , which laptop?
<clivejo> Rick Timmus has promised all kubuntu-devel a new laptop with Kubuntu pre-installed
<clivejo> should be any day now
<clivejo> https://nimbusoftstore.com/
 * acheronuk wants some of what clive has been drinking
<BluesKaj> looks like unity desktop, hard to find any mention of the actual OS, but it doesn't matter . BTW wonder why they decided to include that annoying slideshow ad
<ahoneybun> morning all
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #269: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #410: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/410/
<acheronuk> that may need a new shared library package? ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #270: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/99/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: 3pm BBB?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #411: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/411/
<DarinMiller> hi acheronuk, yes 3pm BBB
<ahoneybun> what timezone?
<clivejo> UTC
<clivejo> basically now
<acheronuk> mic not working
<acheronuk> reboot
<ahoneybun> mm chrome does not work anymore
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive & Staging 5.9.3 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/201/
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive & Staging 5.9.3 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.2 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #142: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/142/
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<clivejo> Rik Mills is 3rd in the whole of Ubuntu!
<clivejo> go acheronuk!!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: s/!!/!/
<clivejo> acheronuk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> s/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/!/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> has the developer meeting ended?
<DarinMiller> still going
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1325x792) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UCi0kAEw/file_2148.jpg
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/revision/1359
<DarinMiller> how does one obtain privilges to create https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ links?
<clivejo> adding okular and kleopatra back on the iso
<DarinMiller> +1
<clivejo> DarinMiller: those links are media via the telegram bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kleopatra is a nice add
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't remember it being on there to start tho lol
<clivejo> !info kmidimon unstable
<ubottu> kmidimon (source: kmidimon): MIDI monitor using ALSA sequencer and KDE user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.5-3 (unstable), package size 327 kB, installed size 950 kB
<clivejo> thinks that could be nuked ^^
<clivejo> seems to be holding back libdrumstick
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got 2 8gbs flash drives for 5 bucks a piece
<clivejo> are they genuine?
<clivejo> lots of great deals on eBay, but they are fakes
<DarinMiller> what are the advertised transfer rates?
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: read/write transfer rates
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Don't say
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got thrm from bestbuy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #93: FAILURE in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #167: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #116: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #94: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #117: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #168: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/168/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Installing from today's daily iso
<clivejo> grrrr
 * clivejo just tried to do an apt pull
<clivejo> can you uninstall snappy?
 * mamarley did.
<clivejo> how did you do it?
<mamarley> I just used Synaptic to remove all the snap-whatever packages.
<clivejo> what pulls it in?
<mamarley> I'm not sure.  On the more recent installations I have done, it was part of the base install.  I didn't need it though, so I uninstalled it.
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats going on with kdoctools?
<clivejo> oh, they removed a lib - https://cgit.kde.org/kdoctools.git/commit/?id=8439c0a9761f4fec8913c47b90a10b4e5e51e6c5
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm X11 is acting up
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> On a clean install
<acheronuk> clivejo: and in kdoctools replaced it with a shared lib, so may need a whole new shared library package?
<clivejo> yes, Im expecting it to fail with "missing files"
<acheronuk> === Start list-missing
<acheronuk> -./usr/include/KF5/KDocTools/docbookxslt.h
<acheronuk> -./usr/include/KF5/KDocTools/kdoctools_export.h
<acheronuk> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5DocTools.so
<acheronuk> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5DocTools.so.5
<acheronuk> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5DocTools.so.5.32.0
<acheronuk> === End list-missing
<clivejo> stop cheating
<clivejo> wait uptil KCI says so
<acheronuk> didn't cheat
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309693350/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kdoctools_5.31.0+p17.04+git20170304.2020-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> should be any moment now
 * clivejo sips his whiskey
 * acheronuk sips clivejo's whiskey
<clivejo> oi
<clivejo> mine
<acheronuk> not bad
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.32 on racnoss
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #100: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #412: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #271: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/271/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Zsa3F0YI/file_2151.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fresh install
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Running startx
<acheronuk> can't read any of that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's about xserver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #272: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #413: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/101/
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-web-shortcuts was pushed
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> pushed and uploaded
<clivejo> and through proposed and into the archive
<ahoneybun> and lpkp: works
<ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> nice to see so little red
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/log/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
 * acheronu- goes to break stuff
<clivejo> it works for exactly matches
<clivejo> but I would like to see a search for LP git
<clivejo> sometimes you dont know the exact name
<ahoneybun> right
<clivejo> like libkgapi
<clivejo> I remember the gapi
<clivejo> cause its a lib that connects to Googles API
<clivejo> but I often forget the k
<clivejo> could you check if there is a LP BR about that actually and if so, post the link so I can add "me too"
<clivejo> brb need to reboot
<blaze> acheronuk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309078289/kwalletmanager_4%3A16.12.1-0ubuntu1_4%3A16.12.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1.diff.gz
<blaze> it works :)
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> Cannot load part for Mail.
<clivejo> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kmailpart.so: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkmailprivate.so.5: symbol _ZTIN9PimCommon26ConfigurePluginsListWidgetE, version ABI_5_1 not defined in file libKF5PimCommon.so.5abi1 with link time reference)
<acheronuk> blaze: it is required there? I re-enabled it in the framework wallet backend itself
<acheronuk> clivejo: pimcommon needs fixing as well, then kmil rebuilding
<acheronuk> *kmail
<blaze> yea, I did smth wrong
<clivejo> ahoneybun: could we change lpkp to just kp?
<clivejo> maining kubuntu packaging
<clivejo> meaing
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> is KDE git down?
<valorie> something wrong with anongit I heard
<valorie> but no reply from the sysadmins yet
<clivejo> yeah, KCI is having troubles
<valorie> I just asked again in #kde-sysadmin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #102: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/102/
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you request the old calligra language packs be nuked?
<valorie> clivejo: anongit reset
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #273: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #414: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/414/
<clivejo> o/ DarinMiller
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I'll ask next week
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #415: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #104: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #274: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/274/
<valorie> weee
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm about to give up on my desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's that bad and confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> a fresh install is giving me as many problems as before
<acheronuk> clivejo: on a fresh install and/or new user now, we have a Home and Wastebin link on the desktop. Do we want those?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-05
<clivejo> looks like thats default on 5.10?
<acheronuk> clivejo: in kde4 they were 'not-installed' by JR/phil in kde-runtime which is what added them. for a plasma 5 desktop there are equivalents that can be done the same with
<acheronuk> same with plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-runtime/tree/debian/not-installed?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> what was done for KDE4 ^^
<acheronuk> #Kubuntu additions:
<acheronuk> # keep desktop tidy
<acheronuk> ./usr/share/kde4/apps/kio_desktop/directory.trash
<acheronuk> ./usr/share/kde4/apps/kio_desktop/DesktopLinks/Home.desktop
<clivejo> dunno, lets see what people think of them first
<clivejo> if there is public outcry and rioting on the streets then we can get rid
<acheronuk> well. they get in the way of the desktop toolbox a bit
<acheronuk> + the wastebin one seems not very useful, as you can't right click to empty it
<clivejo> mind asking on -devel ML?
<acheronuk> but yes, lets see
<clivejo> Im not bother either way
<clivejo> its easy for me to sort out
<acheronuk> my preference is a clean desktop, and then people can add stuff if they want. 
<clivejo> but you are a pro
<clivejo> new users like having stuff there and getting rid if they dont like it
<acheronuk> yes, but we have not had them there before on plasma 5, and no complaints, so why start now?
<clivejo> valorie: do you remember why that was done?
<clivejo> or yofel ?
<acheronuk> and plasma 5.10 is not out yet. whsoe to say they don't ditch those anyway?
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> have a patch ready and ask on the ML
<valorie> I used to find the trash annoying, because I couldn't empty it
<acheronuk> I would say keep our desktop without as it was before
<valorie> and I did finally ditch it when I found out that was by design
<acheronuk> valorie: you still can't empty it from the desktop
<valorie> right
<acheronuk> just silly
<valorie> so no point in having it
<valorie> there is the right-click menu
<acheronuk> and a link to 'home'?
<clivejo> get rid of both?
<clivejo> the Home folder too?
<valorie> not that I put anything ON my desktop anymore
<acheronuk> just start up dolphin and you go there anyway
<valorie> it's just a place for pretty pictures
<valorie> well, for a new user, the Home folder is basically dolphin, right?
<acheronuk> yes, which is a default in kicker
<valorie> again, I never use it, but I"m no beginner
<valorie> gosh, I've been running kubuntu for sooooo long
<valorie> and kde3 before that in gentoo and mandrake
<valorie> back then I did use the desktop
<acheronuk> hehe. mandrake --> mandrive -- kubuntu
<valorie> and the trash worked like it did in mac and win
<acheronuk> *mandriva
<acheronuk> with a bit of suse in there somewhere
<valorie> so I've long lost my beginner superpower as a user
<valorie> tried suse on an old laptop to try to bring it back to life
<valorie> but the wifi still didn't work
<valorie> so bleah
<valorie> didn't really like suse or the community
<valorie> they seemed grumpy and non-helpful to a beginner
<acheronuk> my uni computer ran suse, that was why
<acheronuk> anyway..... we shall see about thsoe icons
<acheronuk> my preference is clear I think. get rid! :P
<acheronuk> keep the desktop clear as it has been until now.
<clivejo> embrace change Rik!
<valorie> indeed, no need to bring back clutter and cruft
<acheronuk> embrace change if it is good!
<acheronuk> if not good, then kick change in the ***s
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> Resist bad changes -- my whole life right now
<valorie> will be so good to go to India for a week and see the world in a different perspective
<clivejo> too hot and stick there!
<clivejo> sticky
<valorie> it will be hot and sticky and I'll have fun anyway
<clivejo> hot + sticky != fun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sometimes it can be ;)
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> grrrr
<valorie> I'm not looking forward to the hot and wet, but I am looking forward to meeting and talking with the students and the KDE folks there
<clivejo> acheronuk: you doing a test with libkcddb?
<acheronuk> at test of what?
<clivejo> patches
<acheronuk> what patches
<clivejo> the ones with fussy stuff
<clivejo> fuzzy
<acheronuk> ????
<clivejo> on KCI
<clivejo> failing to build source due to fuzzy patches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #130: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/130/
<acheronuk> that looks to be santa fixing tests in stable 16.12
<acheronuk> which likely don't cleanly apply to master
<clivejo> grrrr, new lib in pimcommon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #417: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #289: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/289/
<acheronuk> clivejo valorie : https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=30b875939abf3e465030680b5e97e80490dfb12d
 * acheronuk wonders if that si backportable?
<clivejo> that would fix the empty trash issue?
<acheronuk> that is the point of it, yes
<acheronuk> seems to work in KCI builds
<acheronuk> may try a ppa build somewhere to test it
<valorie> wow, I think that's a 5 year-old bug
<clivejo> Im gonna have to hit the sack
<clivejo> eyes are falling out of me
<clivejo> night all
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<acheronuk> night clive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #94: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/78/
<acheronuk> clivejo: okular is not the iso and seems ok :)
<acheronuk> also please see https://phabricator.kde.org/T5529
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^ I meant okular is ON the iso :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Make up your mind!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Is it on or not?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It is on there.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> time to start sorting things for Sunday lunch. back this afternoon, or maybe not until evening. not sure yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #203: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #143: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #204: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/144/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Final Beta on the 23rd March | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive 5.9.3 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.2 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #80: ABORTED in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/80/
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo!
<clivejo> I see you got your LP name fixed
<clivejo> did you get your wiki page too?
<clivejo> ah, yes you did
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~darinmiller
<DarinMiller> yes, updated last night
<clivejo> you should put your gmail email on there for the time being
<acheronuk> lol. small Idaho memory company, Micron Technology
<clivejo> soee: have you a KDE login?
<DarinMiller> When I started,  we were one of 50+ memory companies competing with the big guys (Texas Instraments, Toshiba, Cypress, etc)
<acheronuk> yeah, scary how times change!
<DarinMiller> Samsung and Hynix were not even in the game yet.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #105: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/60/
<soee> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> why not?
<clivejo> soee: why not?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #106: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/75/
<clivejo> I know its still failing, stop retrying it you silly robot#
<clivejo> DarinMiller: up to much?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: you about?
<clivejo> anybody?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #76: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #62: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #107: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/107/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, HAI FRIEND
<clivejo> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So what's up?
<clivejo> looking for someone to look into KDevelop 5.0.3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's up with it?
<clivejo> was released a couple of days ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You mean 5.0.4?
<clivejo> dunno what I mean
<clivejo> if thats the new one, then yes
<clivejo> yakkety is doing my nut in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
<clivejo> how has it different symbols to xenial or zesty?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I'm a little busy atm, sorry. I just wanted to see why you urgently needed someone... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_ is the symbols man!
 * clivejo kicks libkdepim on yakkety
<clivejo> not urgent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh k
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Came across that way :P
<clivejo> just wondered if Darin or Ovi are free to work on it
<clivejo> what are you busy doing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aftershave is burning my face and I was going to walk down to the gas station to get some candy and soda or something. They have Peppermint York hot chocolate. :D
<clivejo> why you wearing aftershave?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well because I needed to shave,  I had a visible mustache
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All clean shaven now
<clivejo> awww bless your little cotton socks !!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You mean my size 11 socks? :P
<clivejo> is muon package manager on the iso?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #98: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #81: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/81/
<DarinMiller> Back for a hour. 
 * DarinMiller is buying home closer to work, requires inspection in 1.5 hrs.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I am about now, how can I help?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/103/
 * DarinMiller is testing zesty daily iso with OEM install.  Desktop folder view default should resolve the missing icon on OEM setup issue...
<santa_> <IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_ is the symbols man!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<santa_> but I wouldn't like to be that forever, so I wrote some stuff you can read https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<santa_> (in case you haven't already)
<DarinMiller> santa_ is a symbols 'god'
<santa_> likewise I wouldn't like to be the autopkgtests man, so  we got this https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/ a bit improved
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh but that's easy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Symbols are hard!
<santa_> autotests are troublesome too
<santa_> see the akonadi ones for instance
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But easier than symbols :P
<santa_> well, probably
<santa_> at least the initial picture for that isn't so big, that's true
 * DarinMiller Yes!, the new default folders view on 17.04 fixes the missing "Prepare for shipping..." icon after the 1st boot.
<santa_> DarinMiller: so you need something to work on?
<DarinMiller> santa_: Yes and no.  clivejo was asking for "anyone" earlier today.  Not sure what he needed.  I need to leave in a half hour and will be gone for about 2 hours.  I can work on something when I return.  Did you have something in mind?
<santa_> DarinMiller: using os.path.join instead of doing path + '/' + other_path in a couple of KA scripts
 * DarinMiller still needs to finish his symbols training but will be glad to postpone it :)
<DarinMiller> as far as I know, both methods are valid, but is the  os.path.joinone causing issue?
<santa_> well if you still have doubts with that you may ask later, with that thing there's no hurry
<DarinMiller> santa_: did you want me to review/update all KA scripts to use + "/" + syntax?
<santa_> DarinMiller: not really, I had just do-all and ka-update-metadata in mind, but if you spot more not using the os,path.join you are welcomed to fix
<DarinMiller> I prefer the + "/" myself as it even works with window paths, but I am not aware any issues with os.path.join.  Are you attempting to remove the os depends?
<DarinMiller> oh, I see you want to update TO os.join.  I can do that when I return. :)
<DarinMiller> OK, be back in a few hours.
<clivejo> santa_: are the autotests hanging on messagelib too?
<santa_> clivejo: got a fix for that, I'm about to push a couple of things
<clivejo> just wondering why its failing in KCI
<santa_> but the kci doesn't support autopkgtests I think, what is the problem exactly?
<clivejo> fuzz
<santa_> patch fuzz
<santa_> ?
<clivejo> Ive commented it out for the time being in _unstable
<santa_> if you I guess you would just have to refresh the patch
<clivejo> hopefully upstream will fix the issue by 17.04
<acheronuk> if it's refreshable, I would do that rather than disable
<clivejo> looks like its built ok
<clivejo> Ill grab the source and try a refresh
<clivejo> trying to get kmail working again :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #205: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #145: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/153/
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, there is a lot on ongoing and maybe unfinished work in progress change to the PIM stack at the moment, so you may be fighting a losing battle on that for now.
<clivejo> dunno, rebuilding kmail now
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<acheronuk> could be ok now? dunno. I saw all the changes and fixes for fixes and then changes again and thought "I'll leave that alone for a bit to let it settle down"
<clivejo> it will either fix it, or break even more
<clivejo> but Im seeing email notifcations pop up, so the back end is still running
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/114/
<clivejo> just the kmail gui crashes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/148/
<acheronuk> libkf5libkdepimakonadi ?
<acheronuk> really needs 'lib' twice in that name?
<clivejo> usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5LibkdepimAkonadi.so.5.4.44
<clivejo> thats its name!
<acheronuk> ugly!
<clivejo> and libkf5libkdepim5
 * acheronuk shakes head in despair at PIM stack
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5WebEngineViewer/KF5WebEngineViewerConfig.cmake, version: 5.4.56
<clivejo> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5WebEngineViewer" that is compatible with requested version "5.4.58"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/149/
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> set(PACKAGE_VERSION "5.4.58")
<acheronuk> I guess stuff needs a rebuild that hasn't happened over the weekend
<clivejo> I rebuilt it
<acheronuk> or someone is fat fingered with the versions
<clivejo> kf5-messagelib (4:16.12.2+p17.04+git20170305.1924-0)
<acheronuk> it happens with work in progress code.
<clivejo> no, but the built version is 5.4.58
 * clivejo checks which version what installed during build of kmail
<clivejo> Get:691 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 libkf5webengineviewer-dev amd64 4:16.12.2+p17.04+git20170305.1924-0 [19.2 kB]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #206: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #207: ABORTED in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #154: ABORTED in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #146: ABORTED in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #208: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #155: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #209: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #157: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #210: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #149: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #151: ABORTED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #211: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/211/
<genii-netbook> Is there any way to make system tray put alerts in a specific area?  
<genii-netbook> ..with KDE Connect active I'm getting alerts every minute or two from email that cover the text input field of Quassel. But I'd like to just tell system tray to put the alerts in a different area of the screen rather than just turning it off
<acheronuk> genii-netbook: do that work for those? http://i.imgur.com/TxHGAiX.png
<genii-netbook> Ah, so in System settings?
<clivejo> Personalisation > Notifactions
<acheronuk> maybe. I got there by right clicking the notifications icon on the systemtray, and selecting "Notifications settings" from that pop up menu
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> yes, thats same on mine
<clivejo> I changed that ages ago and forgot how!
<DarinMiller_> Just signed in. What's the issue?
<acheronuk> [21:50] <genii-netbook> Is there any way to make system tray put alerts in a specific area?  
<acheronuk> [21:52] * DarinMiller (~darin@unaffiliated/darinmiller) has joined
<acheronuk> [21:53] <genii-netbook> ..with KDE Connect active I'm getting alerts every minute or two from email that cover the text input field of Quassel. But I'd like to just tell system tray to put the alerts in a different area of the screen rather than just turning it off
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: ^^^
<acheronuk> and hi :)
<clivejo> my desktop icons look fairy-dusty
<genii-netbook> I can't find that setting either in System Settings-Personalization-Notifications, when I rightclick on system tray, I get System tray settings and Panel options, neither of which also have options of where to put the notifications
<acheronuk> genii-netbook: what verion of plasma are you using?
<genii-netbook> Whatever is stock in Zesty
<clivejo> is there a little arrow in your tray?
<genii-netbook> Yes, thats the one if I right-click I get System Tray Settings and Panel Options
<clivejo> Status & Notifications 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/152/
<clivejo> then menu click on Notifications
<clivejo> and Notifications Settings
<acheronuk> genii-netbook: http://i.imgur.com/4pWvSdx.png
<clivejo> grrrr
<acheronuk> the right click needs to be on that icon, not generally on the system tray
<genii-netbook> Ah, got there now! Thanks
<acheronuk> it is a bit hidden away :/ I had not even realised it was there until recently
<genii-netbook> Yes, not obvious. 
 * DarinMiller_ learned something today... he can go home now....
<clivejo> stay and learn more!
<genii-netbook> Updates finished, reboot required
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/108/
 * DarinMiller_ is already home... ^^^ saying we use at work when we want to go home :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/153/
 * clivejo kicks kmail
 * acheronuk pats thunderbird
<acheronuk> lol. -- QtWebEngine 5.7.0 doesn't provide printing support. It has a lot of regression. Better to upgrade QtWebEngine to 5.8.0
<acheronuk> so so easy to do!
<clivejo> can you see whats wrong?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/154/
<DarinMiller_> santa_: requested ka changes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24121080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #212: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/212/
<DarinMiller_> clivejo, acheronuk or santa_: I can mp against ka now that it is in the new location, yes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #158: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #150: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/150/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: yep
<santa_> yep (II)
<DarinMiller_> proceeding with mp now... the mp diff will be much easier to read....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #213: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/151/
<DarinMiller_> for mp against ka, why is git angry when I try this: git push lpme:ka
<DarinMiller_> crap, nm 
<DarinMiller_> I forgot to checkout.  Checkout master?
<DarinMiller_> for ka tools ^
<DarinMiller_> anyone ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/98/
<clivejo> it should clone master by default
<santa_> I presume you are trying to create your clone to do the mr
<DarinMiller_> origin/master = master?  git status says origin/master
<DarinMiller_> I had cloned quite some time ago and performed a fresh pull this morning.
<DarinMiller_> But I did not specify anything different that the default for checkout. 
<santa_> so now you have to add an extra remote
<santa_> let me see if I find a conversation I had with ovi...
<DarinMiller_> do something like this? https://help.github.com/articles/adding-a-remote/
<santa_> DarinMiller_: I hope this helps https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t13:37
<valorie> DarinMiller_: added my endorsement to your wiki page
<valorie> congratulations for persisting and doing the page
<DarinMiller_> thanks valorie, clivejo was a big help as usual.  Not sure if he had to nudge anyone in the background approve my wiki contrib. request.
<DarinMiller_> valorie: thank you for the kinds words :)
<valorie> yw, but not kind -- just accurate!
<clivejo> DarinMiller_: where is the doodle?!?
<clivejo> DarinMiller_: doodle.com
<DarinMiller_> I was trying to remember the name of that site.... doodle coming soon
 * clivejo twiddles fingers
 * genii-netbook examines bellybutton lint
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgeography build #989: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgeography/989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1050: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1028: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham the muon thing reminded me of seeign some commit messages I meant to look into the other day. seems they were for this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390476
<ubottu> KDE bug 390476 in muon "Muon rebuilds search index very often and inefficient" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably need to look at cherry picking that fix for libqapt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgeography build #990: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgeography/990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/57/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Details are on the bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #47: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/62/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> found the bug tracking the use of apt-xapian-index in kubuntu-driver-manager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1735086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1735086 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Please don't use apt-xapian-index" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #109: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #65: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/65/
<valorie> that's a bit crap BR
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it is, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2018-February/001245.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #48: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #94: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #86: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/84/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://contest.xubuntu.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #48: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #66: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #87: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #92: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #93: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #79: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/80/
<valorie> yeah, saw that on twitter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #56: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #96: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #67: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #86: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #90: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #135: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #80: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #86: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #136: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #87: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #87: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think for right now maybe use the plasma icon in kickoff for now.
<valorie> omg I have asciiquarium running
<valorie> https://cgit.kde.org/scratch/mpyne/plasma_wallpaper_asciiquarium.git/tree/README.md
<valorie> not released yet
<valorie> so fun
<valorie> not released because not really done
<valorie> no pirate ship yet
<valorie> and the shark doesn't eat the fish
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #80: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #63: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #77: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #74: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Found that kubuntu-web-shortcuts package is pulled in by kubuntu-desktop. IMO this package is obsolete and needs to be removed
<valorie> @lazy b
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> I believe you are right
<tsimonq2> If I get a +1 from acheronuk, and he removes it from the seed, I'll file the RM bug report.
<valorie> we talked about updating it, but dunno if anyone did
<valorie> ahoneybun: do you remember?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/68/
<valorie> interesting look at what they are looking at for the ubuntu installer: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit
<valorie> from the thread about info gathering
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sddm build #214: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sddm/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sddm build #215: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sddm/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #83: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #34: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #80: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #5: SUCCESS in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #122: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #81: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/81/
<yofel> @nggraham: apt-xapian-index is what kubuntu-driver-manager uses to detect the 'driver' <> 'package' mapping so pressing the install button actually does the right thing. ubuntu-drivers-common AFAIK switched to something else in 16.04, but nobody rewrote kubuntu-driver-manager yet to use the same API
<yofel> so until that happens, xapian has to stay
<yofel> (rebuilding the full xapian index indeed takes a long time, so that bug report is not complete rubbish)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #123: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #84: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/80/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8088
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Remove flash from kubuntu-restricted-addons?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think we need to review this at least, as we are the only ones with it now.
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/81/
<santa_> acheronuk: hey I've configured and started yesterday in the night the 32 bit build daemon for tritemio, so it's building everything for i386 right now. I estimate it will take ~ 2 days to complete everything so we wil have it available for the next frameworks version
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<santa_> the new setup is almost ready to be documented in that guide, but I would need to perfect a couple of things first
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/30/
<yofel> santa_: can that use remote builders? (Linode has plenty of spare capacity if you need CPU time)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/68/
<santa_> yofel: it's a custom wannabuild setup, so yes, you could distribute several builldds in various different machines. however:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/111/
<santa_> 1. you would need how to set up a buildd and that's why I'm working on a guide
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/31/
<santa_> 2. I wouldn't do that, instead I would train Rik to deploy the whole thing in a team maintained machine and I would leave my server for personal experimentation
<yofel> ok, sounds good, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #93: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #96: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/64/
<santa_> 3. CPU is not the bottle-neck these days but the number hard disks; i.e. with kde's massive splitting of git repos (resulting in split source packages) the trend is that package building takes more time harassing hard disks and less time harassing the CPU's
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/49/
<yofel> true that
<santa_> so in order to improve performance the best thing to have is multiple buildds
<santa_> so to do that you need RAM and one dedicated hard disk per buildd
<santa_> I have some spare disks in that server and I think I could get an extra module of RAM so I could set up one or two more buildds to work in parallel
<santa_> I didn't do that yet because I was focused on getting the thing working, so I just have only 1 buildd working in parallel
<santa_> btw you may type "gkrellm -s gpul.grupos.udc.es -p 19150" in your console to see lively the resource usage
<santa_> that port is temporarily open because I'm watching the thing myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #91: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/91/
<yofel> agreed. Lets get it working reliably first, then see how to set it up for real. Linode has plenty of memory and runs on an SSD, so it should be able to handle something like 4 builders with -j3 (giving it 7 cores)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #59: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #94: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #32: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #77: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #88: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #92: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/89/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #33: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #53: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #78: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #89: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/89/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #97: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #62: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #43: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #75: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #62: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #44: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #76: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #63: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #98: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/88/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, A problem making a kubuntu one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #60: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/60/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-mate.bionic/revision/169
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Apparently that's the file we need in Kubuntu for the minimal install option...
<yofel> that sounds really annoying to maintain.. But maybe we should throw all non-kde things out?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk throws PIM in the bin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, After 18.04 :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I meant for the minimal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though the temptation to just do it completely is STRONG!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #61: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/61/
<yofel> what happened to the akonadi rewrite anyway? I remember someone working on that - like a couple... years... ago...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably on the same shelf as amarok
<acheronuk> ooh. network manager finally migrated. can check on tomorrows iso to see if that really fixes the entering wifi pw twice bug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (I'm betting it won't, sadly)
<acheronuk> yeah. I have a feeling that may be the case :/
<blaze> akonadi-next now is called sink
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sunk?
<blaze> the latest release was somewhere around christmas
<yofel> sounds like it's still sinking
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. I joke. it's in KCI for kube I think
<yofel> well, nice to see on phab that there's activity.
<yofel> thanks for the pointer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clive was doing that mostly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm fine with Thunderbird
<yofel> same
<blaze> acheronuk: you can be a hero of the local newspaper headline: A Man Who is Fine with XUL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, Don't remove it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, No update yet. I can't seem to pay someone to do it...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #49: ABORTED in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2084: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2084/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2084: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2084/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2084: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2084/
<jmux> Hi. LibreOffice is seeing many crashes on Kubuntu 17.10 with kde4 backend since this weekend: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98776
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 98776 in Writer "file dialog crashes LibreOffice if libreoffice-kde4 installed ( Kubuntu 17.10 ) (workaround in comment 32)" [Normal,New]
<jmux> Do you know anything in particular, that has changed this weekend in the repository? Is there a way too look for these updates?
<jmux> We got something like 10-20 uplicates this weekend but since there wasn't any LO change, my guess is some 17.10 update started to break things.
<acheronuk> jmux: ubuntu updated libreoffice to 1:5.4.5-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<jmux> The crash seems to be in KFileDialog::KFileDialog backtrace is in https://bug-attachments.documentfoundation.org/attachment.cgi?id=140137
<jmux> acheronuk: yeah, but that is just a fix for calc for the CVE 
<jmux> acheronuk: and that was released 13 Feb 2018 
<acheronuk> jmux: no, it was published to updates/security pocket on on 2018-02-21 
<jmux> acheronuk: but that's just from the changelog - is there a way to see, when a package was promoted from proposed to security?
<acheronuk> jmux: as above. let me get the link
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.5-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<acheronuk> jmux: https://i.imgur.com/I3IWZoY.png
<jmux> acheronuk: hmm - ok. Users claim the crashes started 2018-02-22 - that's indeed suspicious
 * jmux has to get a 17.10 install
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Do we have 6.0 yet?
<acheronuk> jmux and pushing history said it went from 5.4.2 to 5.4.5 in the actual release pockets (intervening versions didn't make it), so that is a lot of code change on top of just the CVEs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that is in -proposed for bionic
<acheronuk> still with kde4 front-end, sadly :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How far along is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is that something ready enough to cherry pick?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the Qt front end? last I heard, it was still preyty broken
<acheronuk> *pretty
<acheronuk> yofel: you doing something with KCI?
<yofel> acheronuk: yes sorry, it'll be back in a few minutes
<acheronuk> no problem. just checking it was you, not some horrible glitch :P
<yofel> first just wanted to install updates.. then got annoyed by it being slow and I'm trying to fix that
<acheronuk> ok :)
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> why is the old CI even still alive...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2085: FAILURE in 2.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2085/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2085: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2085/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2085: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2085/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2086: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2086/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2086: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2086/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2086: FIXED in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2086/
<yofel> better
<yofel> acheronuk: it's back
<acheronuk> :D
<yofel> and shouldn't become unresponsive when managing a large amount of jobs anymore
<yofel> (moved the data back to the SSD)
<acheronuk> aha
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: don't suppose you have time to quickly upload one new PIM source?
<acheronuk> no prob is not. I'll just annoy simon later until he does. but he's at school now
<shadeslayer> I guess I can
<acheronuk> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #45: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #16: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #68: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #17: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #69: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #46: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #225: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #97: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #113: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #231: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #347: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #160: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/160/
<acheronuk> yofel: ^^^^
<yofel> on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #348: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #232: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #161: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/161/
<yofel> facepalm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #47: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #70: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/70/
<yofel> huh
<acheronuk> docker monitor?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> it died when I unmounted the volume. Which kind of makes sense...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/98/
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> and there's that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #99: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/99/
<yofel> Ok, I turned linode off :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/162/
<acheronuk> I did that this morning, to tidy up the ones from nightly that failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #349: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #227: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #350: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #228: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #351: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #114: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #27: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #365: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #352: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #388: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #353: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #448: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #207: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #389: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #449: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #144: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #116: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #36: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #403: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #151: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #32: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #45: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #89: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #82: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #101: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #404: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #152: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #90: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #33: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #37: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #147: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/77/
<santa_> acheronuk: do you mind if stage plasma 5.8.9 for xenial?
<acheronuk> santa_: not at all
<santa_> ack, will do
<santa_> I supose I should cherry-pick that discover icons fix, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes please!
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> santa_: you might want to disable s390x builds in that staging ppa if you are using that. as the frameworks in xenial backports never had that arch
<santa_> ok
<mamarley> Ooh, PPAs can build s390x now?
<acheronuk> yep
<mamarley> Cool!
<acheronuk> mamarley: you can now run backports on your IBM mainframe!
<acheronuk> have fun!
<genii> Trippy
<valorie> yofel: why do we need our own driver manager?
<valorie> or webshortcuts for that matter
<yofel> valorie: We have our own KCM, if we don't need the systemsettings integration then we can just use the GTK thingy
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> icky gtk
<valorie> I wish canonical had at least stuck with Qt
<acheronuk> yofel valorie: https://phabricator.kde.org/T2844
<valorie> oh, well
<acheronuk> Neon wanted to integrate that and assimilate it away from qapt etc
<acheronuk> but not much has come of it :/
<valorie> commented
<valorie> will write to Distributions list about it
<acheronuk> that upstream patch for qapt should hopefully calm Muon's use of update-apt-xapian-index anyway. just doing that now to tes in bionic 
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I poked https://phabricator.kde.org/T2844
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #119: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #78: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/78/
<acheronuk> I seem to recall people were not keen on having it in discover. discover != driver UI, was the main opinion 
<acheronuk> but an agnostic KCM would be great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #282: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/282/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Why shouldn't Discover have a driver component? I think that would be really helpful for KDE distros
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right now distros need to write their own driver managers, so each one has a different one (or worse, none at all)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't recall the discussion or where it was. maybe I misremember
<valorie> sent
<valorie> I don't care how it is done, but all of us should collaborate rather than everyone having their own crappy solution
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> +100
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #120: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #283: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/283/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1051: FIXED in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1029: FIXED in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1029/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I know not support but just curious if anyone knows because I realize this is odd and Google had nothing. … Can Plasma use a secondary keyboard like a gaming keypad or additional numberpad as an input device for specific keys? … For example, I am thinking of buying a separate numpad that I'd like to use for productivity tasks but I dont want it to overtake the regular numpad so I'd like to remap them all to custom key val
<IrcsomeBot> … Is that possible plasma or would I need xmodmap?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #84: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/84/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/26
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, I should know, but I don't!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma devs should
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #98: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/55/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😴💤
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nite Rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #83: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #85: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #113: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #87: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #36: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #88: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #87: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #96: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #62: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #41: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #48: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #61: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #44: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #84: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #53: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #50: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #55: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #41: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #48: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #67: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #59: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #52: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #52: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #87: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #53: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #58: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #110: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #66: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #114: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #74: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #97: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #88: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #49: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #49: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #54: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #56: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #45: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #60: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #54: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #88: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #53: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #59: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #67: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #115: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #75: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #45: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #63: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #55: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #137: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #46: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #85: FIXED in 3 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #138: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #70: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #114: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #89: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #37: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #34: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #61: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #57: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #69: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #89: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #50: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #55: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #54: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #64: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #52: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #79: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #62: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #98: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #89: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #55: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #90: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #38: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #50: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #99: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #64: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #36: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #90: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #86: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #35: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #80: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #63: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #91: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #93: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #100: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #50: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #37: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #65: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #100: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/100/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #101: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #94: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #76: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #116: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #112: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #139: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #64: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #65: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #140: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #91: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Qt 5.9.4 transition is incoming!
 * acheronuk hides head under pillow
<acheronuk> lalalalala - what transition...?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #92: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
 * yofel hands out cryptic ben prayerbooks for mental sanity
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Ben hasn't noticed yet!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * mamarley is annoyed by the dependency resolver for PPA builds. "Depends: $PACKAGENAME but it is not going to be installed"
<mamarley> As far as *why* the package isn't going to be installed?  Not a peep…
<blaze> just too many ppas maybe
<mamarley> blaze: This is for a PPA build on Launchpad, not on my local system.  If it was on my local system, I could use another tool and figure out what was going on quickly.
<acheronuk> pbuilder/sbuild with the ppas concerned added. log in. and check why things can't be installed?
<mamarley> That's the problem, it never happens locally.
<mamarley> Sorry, I'm not asking for help, I'm just venting.
<acheronuk> should be replicable in most cases with what I just said. though actual LP buildds do install some stuff that is hard to replicate that way
<acheronuk> but yes, I agree. the error messages are not helpful. hence why I sometime have to do the above
<mamarley> I think I see the problem now.  The package I am compiling build-depends on both libcurl and cmake but cmake hasn
<mamarley> 't yet been recompiled against the recompiled libcurl that was recompiled against OpenSSL 1.1.
 * mamarley has been doing this for long enough that he remembers when the error messages were better than they are now.
<yofel> sadly I don't remember a time when apt dependency resolver errors were better. 
<yofel> (not that better solution don't exist...)
<mamarley> I seem to remember them switching resolvers at some point.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2088: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2088: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2088: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2088/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: hi, are you around
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> 5.9.4 is landing, he's hiding :)
<santa_> and that "paused" my builds, so I'm backing the thing up
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Is the backports PPA going to upgrade to Qt 5.10 as well once Plasma 5.13 is released? I ask because Plasma 5.13 will require Qt 5.10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Once 18.10 opens for development, we'll make the delta with Debian extremely minimal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> From there, once we have it in c-cycle, we can backport it, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham I encourage you to join #ubuntu-qt / @ubuntuqt which is the dedicated Qt channel :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk sddm migrated
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, We will do 5.10 and plasma 5.13 in a ppa somewhere. wthwre in current backport PPA is to be decided. For 18.04 LTS I am wondering if we split it into 2 or more. 1 for people who want new QT new, plasma etc. another for more LTS minded people, and put compatible backports with that native stack in there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://davidrosca.blogspot.co.uk/2018/02/falkon-300-released.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Now it's a dilemma, which package should be in the archive :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, Hi. Are you someone we know? you are welcome, but just curious?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I'm blaze, you can see some resemblance
<valorie> ha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> >:D
<valorie> gonna update your PPA, tsimonq2?
<acheronuk> valorie: ppa takes from 
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's on the daily so it updates itself :)
<acheronuk> kubuntu packaing
<acheronuk> so version bump needs to be in there
<_Wens_> will be Falkon available in backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> `On the road to 18.04 we have a 4.15 based kernel in the Bionic repository.` … Ouch
<valorie> what's the hurt point with 4.15 kernel, @Lazy B?
<valorie> _Wens_: backports is for new versions of stuff
<valorie> this is entirely new in packaging terms
<valorie> as to whether or not it will be available -- might depend on testing
<valorie> question is, backport to *what*?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, duh. did not notice the account name change. sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where has QtWebEngine good/new enough?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We can do QtWebEngine security updates and bugfixes in the archive.
<santa_> hi
<BluesKaj> hey santa_
<santa_> tsimonq2: are you pushing to git your no-change rebuilds?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #179: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #61: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #123: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #416: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #86: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #201: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #211: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #34: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #61: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #185: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #111: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #106: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #468: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #165: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #497: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #505: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #118: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #45: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #173: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #43: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #501: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #184: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #198: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #86: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #91: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #438: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #163: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #185: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #191: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #218: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #540: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #176: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #180: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #417: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #124: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #228: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #87: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #202: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #212: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #35: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #62: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #186: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #107: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #112: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #61: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #154: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #208: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #144: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #172: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #70: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #469: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #145: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #141: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #82: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #123: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #166: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #59: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #33: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #95: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #114: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #125: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #216: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #498: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #506: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, No, that script is automated and doesn't commit in Git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #502: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #199: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #439: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #219: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #192: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #164: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #498: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #159: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #71: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #541: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #229: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/229/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It shouldn't matter though because it's... No changes ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #134: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #62: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #209: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #155: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/155/
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, thank you very much for the quick reply, I will do it, not because it actually matters but because I will need it to perform test rebuilds
<santa_> the thing doesn't pick up packages for building if they have a lower version than archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> anyone know if Kdenlive devs are on telegram?
<valorie> they do have #kdenlive   
<valorie> might be more info at the website
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> their channel is essentially dead outside of cafes at least it seems that way
<valorie> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Photo, 500x569) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Qs4tgZd0/file_4989.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was removed by: ovidiuflorin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #321: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #469: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #435: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #433: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #511: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #503: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #452: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #554: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #400: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #367: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #505: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #550: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #545: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #522: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #125: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #252: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #485: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #499: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #322: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #436: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #512: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #504: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #555: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #470: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #401: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #551: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #546: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #506: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #253: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #523: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #486: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/116/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #87: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #75: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #71: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #72: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #71: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1052: SUCCESS in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #93: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #76: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #86: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #82: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #52: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #59: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #78: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #75: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/75/
<valorie> @MichaelTun - ha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #86: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #87: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #86: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #77: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #102: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #77: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #117: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #77: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #39: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #92: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #41: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #54: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #35: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #71: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #87: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #71: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #45: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #63: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #64: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #77: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #71: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #46: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #53: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #91: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #78: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #78: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #36: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #93: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #82: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #72: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #94: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #82: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #101: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #72: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #76: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #77: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #82: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #90: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #91: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #70: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #71: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #102: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #54: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #87: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #56: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #57: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #100: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #70: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham I'll look into that telegram-desktop bug you filed because I'm curious to see why the appstream file isn't being shipped
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One thing that would be good though is if you could ask the Debian maintainer if they know anything about it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They're usually knowledgeable about their packages :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, np!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> TBH the whole way that Ubuntu and Debian distribute AppStream data is really confusing to me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I've had a hard time figuring out what the right way is because I've yet to find a non-KDE package that ships the Appstream file
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right, I'm not sure myself.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #52: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/61/
<valorie> I thought we adopted appstream because it was the new standard thing, pushed by gnome?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> KDE has adopted it too
<valorie> we=KDE
<valorie> we Kubuntu have it because KDE has it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's actually really awesome, if only packagers would ship it, and non-KDE developers would get on board faster
<valorie> well, we jumped on board and then nobody else did?
<valorie> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> many developers have
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> some need to be pushed a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but honestly Ubuntu is an impediment here
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> there are upstreams that ship AppStream files, but Ubuntu's packaging doesn't include them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> or maybe Debian's, I dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I have a hard time understanding how this is happening given that @ximion is a Debian developer and the author of Appstream
<valorie> if KDE is a chaotic anarchist collective, you should see Debian!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #31: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #82: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #521: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #522: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/83/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: could you please push your frameworks/solid bionic upload to git?
<acheronuk> looking....
<acheronuk> santa_: done. sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #119 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<santa_> no prob, thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #119: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #469: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #150: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #449: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #470: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #450: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #186: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/185/
<santa_> acheronuk: I miss also the okular latest upload, except for that one everything else in in sync with the archive now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #372: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/372/
<acheronuk> santa_: pushed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #373: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/108/
<santa_> acheronuk: great, thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #322: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #243: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #244: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #189: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #93: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/93/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #89: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/89/
<BluesKaj> can't seem to get sddm login after the upgrade yesterday morning EST, drops to the tty/vt
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^
<BluesKaj> on bionic
<acheronuk> error message?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #651: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/260/
<BluesKaj> there is no error message , it takes 2-3 mins just to arrive at the tty 
<BluesKaj> then stops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/1/
<acheronuk> and if you log in and try to start it from the terminal?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #94: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/94/
<BluesKaj> trying to start sddm just brings me back to the prompt
<BluesKaj> no output
<blaze> error messages should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> yeah i looked
<blaze> intel graphics?
<BluesKaj> nvidia GT520, tried with nouveau , nvidia-340 and nvidia-384 which is the recommended driver
<blaze> okay, I have some idea
<blaze> it's possible that ssdm switched to wayland
<blaze> and nvidia doesn't work with wayland
<BluesKaj> still running X , wayland isn't avialable on KDE/Plasma afaik. unless I purposely install it ...there are some libsonly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh boy...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll look into it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it works in bionic iso ok
<acheronuk> one you get past this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1752323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752323 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes at startup on Kubuntu daily iso - 2018/02/28" [Critical,New]
<blaze> oh my
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #74: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #91: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #97: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #93: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #98: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #94: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #99: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Lets at least discuss a minimal install option: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8116
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #4: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #4: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #77: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #5: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #78: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, Yes Please!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2089: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2089/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2089: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2089/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Is there a package list for everything that installs currently?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2089: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2089/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Yes. two secs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, THis is the desktop seed: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.bionic/view/head:/desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is not a complete list of iso contents, but the apps we want to install
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Cool thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> everything on the iso not on that list is a dependency
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Lubuntu's the cool kid, we've moved to Git 😉 https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-seeds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 🙄
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, Launchpad has Git, just saying
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, It's bidirectionally mirrored there
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Aren't you the problem solver 😎
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, he had to be, as that change broke half the world at first.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It did, not gonna lie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #8: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #79: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #100: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #6: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #95: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #9: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #101: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #7: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #96: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/80/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RBNmuWjZ/file_5021.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #7: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #81: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #102: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #82: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #11: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #9: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #103: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #98: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/98/
<mparillo> My vote on removal from minimal Install: FF, LO (and GTK entirely if possible), and PIM.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I think not including. GTK would cause more problems than solving because when people inevitably install Firefox they will be presented with a massive stack install. I'm not sure that would be worth doing
<mparillo> With Falkon available, is installing FF inevitable?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @mparillo, Absolutely because Kubuntu is essentially the beginner Plasma on Ubuntu. I know minimal isn't aimed at beginners but I think it is inevitable that people will absurdly suggest new users to choose that in YouTube videos.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I like Falkon a lot but it's not a solution for everyone. Especially with Firefox and Chrome both use GTK so I think installing GTK is inevitable.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I don't think either uses GTK actually
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they both *mimic* GTK
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but use their own UI toolkits
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Firefox guaranteed. Chrome has their own toolkit that is forked from GTK and all uses the stack.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> "but I think it is inevitable that people will absurdly suggest new users to choose that in YouTube videos." … Quite true, sadly
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, ah ok
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Firefox switched to GTK3 from GTK 2 in version 55 I think
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #652: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/84/
<valorie> anybody hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1752453 while testing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752453 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "on a test of xenial .4 release, selecting "connect to wireless" freezes the process" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> besides me
<valorie> great, now the installer freezes during the auto-resize
<valorie> I hope it didn't hose the hard drive
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-01
<valorie> wondering how long i should wait for it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1053: SUCCESS in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #156: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/156/
<valorie> bailed on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #236: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/236/
<mparillo> valorie: The connect to wireless bug is exactly the kind of bug that would not show in VM testing (my network connection in a VM is always eth0).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #130: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #229: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #471: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #93: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #422: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #451: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #369: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #51: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #197: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #111: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #138: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/138/
<valorie> screw this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #323: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/323/
<valorie> I can't get the installer to stop freezing
<valorie> over and over
<valorie> I'll test 64 instead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #46: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #503: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #219: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #110: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #505: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #41: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #94: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #175: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #115: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #123: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #236: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #103: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #84: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #180: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #303: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #175: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #90: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #252: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #236: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #284: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #174: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #222: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #79: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #34: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #72: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #40: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #34: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #36: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #38: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #44: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #191: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #34: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #48: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #36: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #90: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #47: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #28: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #198: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #191: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #64: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #213: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #135: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #190: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #195: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #132: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #442: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #616: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #74: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/74/
<valorie> wow, uefi and oem were available, so I 
<valorie> tested that
<valorie> success until the final step
<valorie> ....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/179/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, what does it mean when an application is in parenthesis? like (appname) … I ask because there is no legend or consistency to figure it out. I assumed "core package" but there are other core packages that do not have the ()
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Recommended by the metapackage.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh ok thanks
<valorie> pfff, it won't log in
<valorie> not sure I can ubuntu-bug ubiquity without a gui
<valorie> trying anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #78: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #196: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #162: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #145: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #230: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #198: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #139: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #146: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #237: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #171: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #104: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #192: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #146: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://t.co/78XF3rfEKz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #147: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #163: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #119: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #199: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #192: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #176: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/176/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @ahoneybun, now whenever Look and Feel themes because actually useful that would be great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #443: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/443/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> L&F themes are a good idea with problematic implementation and with documentation that is almost saddening
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #199: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #191: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #65: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #124: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #138: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #196: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/196/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> look and feel in the installer?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #177: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/177/
<valorie> ok, trying out mate i386 to see if it's just US or just ME
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #242: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/242/
<valorie> ahoneybun: it will be cool to see how calamares works out in lubuntu 18.04
<valorie> if it works for them, I don't see why it can't work for us
<valorie> ubiquity is sucking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #243: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/243/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Calamares is quite nice although the devs on github aren't always that nice. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nah, just that one guy
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, ok that one guy isnt that nice then :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that's fair, I've seen a couple instances where he's a bit grumpy but only that one
<valorie> hmmmm, we do need a change to something different
<valorie> mate is a much better experience than ours
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feature Freeze is tomorrow at 21 UTC. I've sorted latte-dock, Qupzilla/Falkon, and kio-gdrive. Any last requests?
<valorie> fewer choices to make
<valorie> tsimonq2: did we ever get the comics application?
<valorie> it's been so long I can't remember the name
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> peruse
<valorie> yup
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in bionic
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #75: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #221: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #197: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #105: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #79: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #211: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk If you can finish up the peruse packaging (copyright checks, pedantic Lintian runthrough, the works) by 12:30 UTC I'll upload it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #190: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #245: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #140: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #139: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #246: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #192: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/192/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, wait does this affect my suggestions too?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Are they features?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> depends on the definition really
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then ask a member of the Release Team
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> like adding default shortcuts for the tiling features in KWin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> slangasek and infinity e.g. are kool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Ask :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, who
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'm the on air talent . . . I'm not suppose to know this stuff :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: slangasek and infinity e.g. are kool
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> via irc I assume?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> #ubuntu-release maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yea
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #126: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #152: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #116: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #196: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #212: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #137: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #141: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #172: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/172/
<valorie> I marked amd64 as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> 😎
<valorie> dunno if we have ANY i386 tests on actual i386 machines
<valorie> therefore I refuse to mark it ready
<valorie> mine were all a fail, but MATE's  i386 iso passes for me
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> data collection to find out how many people actually use i386 would be nice :)
<valorie> so it is not my machine
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> we have some
<valorie> maybe even a LOT
<valorie> but if they won't help test......
<valorie> this is not sustainable
<MichaelTunnell> that's reasonable
<valorie> no more testing for me tonight
<valorie> it's exhausting when the results are not good
<valorie> especially when I'm unable to file good quality bug reports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #127: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #138: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #117: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #173: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #267: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #193: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #268: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #197: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #143: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #281: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #144: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #282: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #180: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #151: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #567: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #568: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #78: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #117: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/117/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #113: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/114/
<santa_> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<acheronuk> hi santa_ 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #94: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #96: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #58: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #72: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #87: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #73: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #472: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #228: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #473: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #286: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #287: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #145: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/145/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa I would appreciate it if you would fasttrack getting the tooling to bump build deps in debian/tests/control too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's gotten to the point where it's high priority; it often times makes transitions easier
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #146: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, That wouldn't stop the tests running and failing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Then it's just a simple retry away
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, as they are now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If anything, autopkgtests should be integrated into the rebuild script
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then we can just sit back and have them go
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is soemthing different
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It would make it easier
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> our tooling can always be a bit more inteligent
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez think we should post here for testing? https://community.ubuntu.com/c/quality
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> guesting we are dropping i386 support.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *guessing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Probably an 18.10 thing but yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For Lubuntu, we're keeping it, but with Kubuntu, it should probably go
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we can't release a 16.04.4 release as there has been no testing for i386
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> then let's drop it. Not sure what the value is in keeping it alive for an apparently dwindling crowd of people who don't want to help us help them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> let's focus our resources on the vast majority and make life better for them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham, they complained when we suggested dropping it and then don't test.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I feel like if they really want it then they can fork Kubuntu and do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> +1, we can't please everyone, especially people who ask for work but aren't willing tp put in any themselves to help make it happen
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> my vote is for dropping it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun We had to be this way with PowerPC in Lubuntu? … Remember that wxl?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but this is a KC voting matter.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/Lubuntu?/Lubuntu/
<wxl> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I disagree, it's a Kubuntu Release Team matter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2090: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2090: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2090: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2090/
<blaze> grr debconf went crazy
<blaze> now I hate perl even more
<blaze> okay, after reboot everything works as it supposed to
<blaze> now the question is: what happened?
<santa_> <tsimonq2> Santa I would appreciate it if you would fasttrack getting the tooling to bump build deps in debian/tests/control too
<santa_> that might get things better or worse, it depends, I would need to dig into it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It makes things better
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, how?
<santa_> it depends how the ubuntu infra behaves
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Makes sure erroneous failures won't happen due to old versions
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, Apt pinning disables -proposed and pulls packages only if needed. all-proposed removes the pinning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, no. instead of failing due to erroneous old versions. it will just fail on unsatisfied deps
<santa_> as I said it depends on how the ubuntu infra behaves
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> doesn't gain us anything. the test still needs to be re-run
<santa_> you have just described the 2 possibilities
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I'll fix Britney and the autopkgtest tooling so it retries those on new deps becoming available then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I suggested that to Laney a while back I think. e.g. group say PIM together so britney does not trigger tests until all the stack is built
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he did not want to implement if I recall, but could be done I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Suggested =/ implemented … I'll fasttrack the implementation on the autopkgtest side if the tooling is adjusted to use it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or we could just kill the tests......
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk ducks
<santa_> anyway, let's move on
<santa_> acheronuk: so... what's going on with the new queue? the status pages doesn't work apparently
<acheronuk> which status page?
<santa_> the cron jobs seem wrong to me but you might have a better view since I have been absent for a while
<santa_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/
<santa_> ↑ the status pages for staging packages
<acheronuk> oh. weegie. Jonathan upgraded 'weegie' to trusty from xenial
<acheronuk> so LP lib on there no longer works
<acheronuk> he's going to re-do that and put it back to xenial or later. sometime....
<santa_> do we have another server where we could work?
<acheronuk> santa_: so what are you asking? there is nothing much staged at the moment.
<santa_> well plasma 5.8.9
<santa_> I wanted to check the status pages just in case
<santa_> also I wanted to test the latest ka 2.1 rc 2 before actually releasing it
<acheronuk> I've been making a local page for myself when staging. it's simple to do
<acheronuk> they could be done on linode and sftpd to someones people.ubuntu.com space I guess
<acheronuk> Riddell: any news on weegie being back on >= xenial?
<acheronuk> I guess byetmeark may also be able to host them
<blaze> just found that debconf is a horrible swarm of bugs with terryfying corner cases
<blaze> my world will never be the same
<acheronuk> santa_: any isea for the akonadi-search acc test? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BJPdvK89g6/
<acheronuk> *idea
<santa_> acheronuk: I would need to check with more time, I'm about to leave the computer. btw I'm aware that they are various failing so maybe you could use my help tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feature Freeze!
<santa_> Bug Fixing!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, FFE frenzy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 16.04.4 published
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
<valorie> ahoneybun: we did end up with some successful bare-metal tests on i386, however none that I know of on actual 386 machines
<valorie> I will not do this again after 18.04 and am seriously wondering if we should do it for the LTS even
<valorie> this was an ungood experience
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/124/
<valorie> now happily updating my 16.04.3 torrents to .4 though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sory I wasn't able to test. have been doing bionic stuff most of the day :/
<acheronuk> *sorry
<valorie> don't be sorry
<valorie> you are doing your job, and I'm doing mine
<valorie> I'm sorry we are gonna lose the i386 people, but I'm not willing to tilt with windmills any more
<acheronuk> what about the Taiwan users? they were a major i386 audience still?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> maybe they should test then ;)
<wxl> fwiw i think most lubuntu users are using amd64, or are at least capable of it. we're still supporting i386, but that's got more to do with our philosophy as a flavour than the need to support our users.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, good point
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kubuntu needs to proritise on what we do well, and have the resourses to do. trying for too wide a remit is spreading us too thin.
<wxl> to be clear, my statement was in defense of kubuntu dropping it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I got that
<wxl> just trying to be sure :)
<valorie> http://genweblog.blogspot.com/2018/03/more-zsync-magic-for-lts-updates.html
<valorie> and afk
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1054: SUCCESS in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #120: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #128: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #69: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #106: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😴💤
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #925: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #429: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #129: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #430: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #388: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #389: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #69: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #107: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #95: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #98: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/84/
<gpunk>  hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<valorie> tsimonq2: am getting the error message "Fatal error: Error while installing package: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/falkon/themes/chrome/images/gotoaddress.png', which is also in package falkon-themes 2.2.2+dfsg1+p17.10+git20180128.1016-0"
<valorie> when trying to update, and even after removing and then re-installing
<gpunk>  hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<valorie> gpunk: this is not a support channel
<valorie> repeating yourself will not help
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, MATE is still ubquity
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
<valorie> of course
<valorie> but somehow they make it look much better
<valorie> less complicated
<valorie> fewer choices
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #321: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #322: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #457: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #458: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #282: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/282/
<gpunk> hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #283: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #148: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/148/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> still no desktop on Bionic here, after the last upgrade this morning I get a cursor on a black creen with little box in upper left with the message/error: "could not start kdeinit5"
<acheronuk> gpunk: there are issues with acceleration on several DEs ate the moment as new graphics stack required is stuck in -proposed. my well fix itself when that comes through
<gpunk> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #364: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2091: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2091: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2091: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2091/
<alleehol> mparillo: just my 2 cents about falkon:  falkon need kwallet and aktivities support first, then maybe it's time to think about not shipping ff by default.   
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @alleehol, It has kwallet...
<alleehol> tsimonq2: ah, then 50 % done ;-) lemme check again ...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Remove falkon-themes then upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Do we need to patch this for Bionic? … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1720519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720519 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "KDE/Kubuntu: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load." [High,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Can you confirm it?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, it affected me on 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On Bionic?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no, haven't tried it there yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please do, then we can talk about patching :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh sure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I though I saw that would be fixed with newer pulseaudio?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the freedesktop bug is still open
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #390: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #391: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #494: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/494/
<BluesKaj> hmm, the installer crashes immediately on booting up the latest bionic daily image on live usb..tried it on 2 machines , same result :/
<DarinMiller_> I have verified the PA autoswitch issue is fixed in 18.04 . No patch needed.
<DarinMiller_> Easy way to check is enable the autoswitch option and kill pa.  PA used to fail to restart.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libksieve build #495: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libksieve/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #116: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #323: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/323/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: should be fixed in ubiquity, but the daily iso failed to build. so didn't get included yet
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I meant your crash
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #324: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/117/
<BluesKaj> oh great, i just dl'd another image , so i guess it's not ready either
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,^
<BluesKaj> is there text install ?
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: hey yesterday you asked me about the akonadi-search acc failing autopkgtest. I think I have the correct solution, could you please push to git the changes for your latest upload so I can prepare a -0ubuntu3 poviding the right fix?
<acheronuk> santa_: just done. I seriously lost patience last night and just disabled it temporarily :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #212: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/126/
<santa_> acheronuk: I understand, let me try my fix...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #213: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2092: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2092/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2092: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2092/
<alleehol> tsimonq2: only 25 % done ;-)   kwallet plugin need to be enabled and pw are not migrated from unsecure plaintext to kwallet store.   I've filed correspondings bugs.
<alleehol> Nevertheless it's great to see work on a browser with one goal is tight plasma integration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2092: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2092/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @alleehol, Upstream I hope?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #76: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/306/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, Look at the Pop installer it is still ubiquity
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #77: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/77/
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just pushed to git the right fix for akonadi-search, tested and works fine here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/129/
<acheronuk> santa_: duh. I knew libxapian-dev had to be added. but I was looking for something more complex as a fix that just that extra header line
<santa_> sure, adding that line fixed the second error which you pastebined yesterday
<santa_> the first error was the easy one
<acheronuk> uploaded
<santa_> thank you, I think I will also have a fix for kscreenlocker for artful and bionic
<acheronuk> there are some other ones that would warrent having a look at. just disabled them for now, but I'll make a list to review for apps 17.12.3 to see if better fixes can be done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu will be completely broken if you update Bionic now, and it'll be that way until Qt migrates, which has the patch fixing it. Unfortunately this wasn't avoidable, and we're working to get it fixed as soon as we can.
<santa_> acheronuk: kscrenlocker fix tested, we could upload the fix to bionic and move the fixed package for artful to backports
 * acheronuk looks
<acheronuk> aha. sounds good
<santa_> acheronuk: btw it seems the kubuntu_backports_artful branches weren't updated, I presume you built the backports on top of kubuntu_bionic_archive (or _stage) ?
<santa_> if you did, don't worry now, we can get the branches back on track for .3
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, I know. that was more or less what i planned
<santa_> allright
<santa_> acheronuk: fyi there's a test rebuild about to finish for amd64 here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<santa_> (in case you want to work on more fixes, some of them were already fixed by you)
<acheronuk> ok. I shall have a look. maybe tomorrow though as trying to poke Qt through to release tonight
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<santa_> yw, I'm leaving soon. good night everyone
<acheronuk> good night :)
<valorie>  tsimonq2: thanks for the hint; I was able to reinstall
<valorie> shouldn't this be part of the packaging; removing the problematic package?
<tsimonq2> valorie: falkon-examples was never in the archive; PPA people can expect to be broken once in a while :P
<valorie> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #304: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/305/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Simon, I updated 18.04 before I saw your QT migration warning... did it migrate?  My desktop seems to be working fine with QT 5.9.3, but I did have to install Nvidia 384 drivers (as 390 refused to run).
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't reboot :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I had to reboot to activate the NVidia driver... it's working fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then you got lucky I guess :P
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I guess.  What version is migratine..... 5.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 5.9.4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The mesa breaks intel
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Strange... installed nvida-384 driverr but nvidia settings says 390.25.  apt list says: nvidia-384/bionic,now 390.25-0ubuntu4 amd64 [installed].  (I did not purge 390 before installing 384.) Usually purge is not necessary, but is this part multi-display driver co-exsistance that now allows versions of a driver to be installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Thanks Rik.  Good to know as I was going to upgrade my intel laptop this weekend since 18.04 has been so smooth so far.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nvidia doesn't use system mesa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, understood.  I did not review the comments of the day slowly enough to catch the specifics.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2093: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2093/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2093: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2093/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2093: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2093/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2094: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2094/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2094: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2094/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2094: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2094/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8142
<santa_> ↑ Plasma 5.8.9 for xenial
<acheronuk> santa_: I will try to test in a Xenial VM later
 * acheronuk watches didgkam build
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks, did you have time to double check the kscreenlocker fix for artful and bionic?
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry. no. still trying to make PIM and Qt migrate
<santa_> those xenial backports already provide them, what I couldn't backport was the fix for discover icons
<santa_> acheronuk: np, I have seen you did a nice job here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/17.12.2_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> santa_: nice job = inelegant hackery in a lot of places lol
<santa_> such as disabling tests
<santa_> but that's unavoidable mostly
<acheronuk> yes. but I'll make a list so we can at least review what was disabled for 17.12.3 in case a better fix presents itself
<santa_> did you have to void any of acc autopkgtests? (beyond akonadi-search which we alredy fixed properly)
<acheronuk> santa_: on messagelib I think
<acheronuk> yay. backporting upstream libraw fixes to digikam's old internal copy seems to work!
<santa_> I wonder who would win a fight
<santa_> if digikam developers or jackie chan packaging digikam and saying "I want no troubu"
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> to be fair. it was the new glibc's fault
<acheronuk> ish
<santa_> yeah, just a joke
<acheronuk> I know :P
<acheronuk> my sense of humour is slightly frayed today
<acheronuk> or maybe fried
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #271: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #272: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #182: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #387: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #388: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #146: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #389: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #198: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #43: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #142: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #193: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #193: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #97: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #200: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #105: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #192: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/81/
<acheronuk> santa_: seen the email. many thanks :)
<santa_> np yw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #201: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #283: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #117: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/86/
<acheronuk> yofel: this has broken the KCI iso build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/3.0~a57-1ubuntu32
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #199: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #86: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #164: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #148: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #149: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #200: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #120: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #142: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #187: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #187: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #193: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #186: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #124: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #145: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #107: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #173: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #165: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #178: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #217: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #192: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #167: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #140: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #203: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #125: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #178: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #200: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #213: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #198: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #220: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #198: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #202: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #156: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #127: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #210: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #181: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/152/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #194: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #232: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #193: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #141: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #126: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #214: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #199: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #199: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #203: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #40: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #174: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #101: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #134: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #230: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #11: SUCCESS in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #118: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #175: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #195: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #244: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #41: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #140: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #138: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #191: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #119: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #192: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #153: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #154: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #154: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #247: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #144: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #155: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #284: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #269: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #270: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/104/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> \o/ Confimred here: No more double promt for network password during install (not that it bothered me much anyways) :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> >:D
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> it only bothered me at conventions when I'm always changing wifis
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?  I only saw the double prompt during installs.  Are you demonstrating installs at conventions?
<valorie> no I used to get it when changing to a different wifi
<valorie> we have done installs -- in fact at SeaGL we got a woman's non-working mac laptop working again!
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I thought this was a non-issue if kwallet was active. And you use kwallet, yes?
<valorie> took about 5 people trying out different stuff
<valorie> I do
<valorie> I never have trouble with kwallet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Cool. Resurrecting "broken" stuff is always fun.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What was it valorie?
<valorie> I'm sure I blogged about it
<valorie> don't exactly remember which mac
<valorie> I even took her to her house to fetch the laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean the double password issue, although that's cool too :)
<valorie> she was impressed by the ubuntu spririt
<valorie> it was two different windows that popped up
<valorie> dunno what they are called
<acheronuk> seems britney had a nervous breakdown, and let through parts of PIM it shouldn't. so PIM in 18.04 is currently broken and unistallable. hence iso build fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 0 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #5 6 days 1 hr ago)
<mparillo> I see: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8142 . Is testing in backports-landing still useful, or is Plasma 5.8.9 already scheduled for migration to xenial backports
<santa_> mparillo: still useful, that task was opened yesterday so you are still in time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #233: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/233/
 * acheronuk smashes all britney's cds
<acheronuk> especially as I keep having to firefight other issues :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/12/
<acheronuk> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #138: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: force live-build to install gnupg in debootstrap base image since
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/189/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/189/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #202: ABORTED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #112: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #112: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #112: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2095: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2095: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2095: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2095/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> G+'d this generally favorable review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2T34nn3DUc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2096: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2096: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2096: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #13: SUCCESS in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well that was not fun. removed NVIDIA and stuck at a console.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> make sure it's purged and update-initramfs has been done for the kernel you want to boot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it used to take care of everything.
<valorie> ahoneybun: what removed nvidia?
<ahoneybun> I did.
<ahoneybun> Was having bad lag rendering pages.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what release?
<valorie> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #586: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/586/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2806: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2806: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2806: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2806/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2807: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2807: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2807: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2807/
<blaze> when is feature freeze?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> blaze it already happened technically
<tsimonq2> Ack/nack on marking 16.04.6 ready for Kubuntu? All of the tests have been completed.
<tsimonq2> valorie will be happy to know that we did in fact get i386 testers for this one! :D
<valorie> I guess mark it done
<valorie> I still support removing the link from the website
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Marked as done.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok
<valorie> thank you tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No problem :)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<valorie> I've tested i386 before, that wasn't the issue
<valorie> but it wasn't on i386 hardware
<valorie> better to have the security fix than not, though
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So there are links to the .6 release then?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's not until Thursday
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So soon we can remove 16.04 and 14.04.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Coolio.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2808: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2808: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2808: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2808/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Thanks for sorting all that.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2809: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2809: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2809: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #231 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #231: ABORTED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #215: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #91: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #143: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #227: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #140: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #217: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #116: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #203: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #262: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #30: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #26: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #271: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #239: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #34: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #124: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #251: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #30: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #128: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #24: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #143: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #31: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #35: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #24: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #30: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #30: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #29: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #26: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #31: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #158: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #221: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #281: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #27: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #197: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #27: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #25: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #29: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #50: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #29: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #31: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #30: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #16: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #12: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #21: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #18: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #36: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #17: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #32: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #33: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #34: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #27: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #16: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #26: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #28: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #27: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #31: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #315: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #31: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #24: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #36: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #31: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #20: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #24: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #35: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #24: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #25: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #35: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #302: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #328: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #28: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #24: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #33: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #26: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #25: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #32: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #32: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #32: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #27: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #21: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #35: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/29/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #27: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/24/
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #25: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> plasma 5.15.2 is in backports-landing for cosmic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #33: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> any tests before I kopy accross to backports in the moring is welcome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #24: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #29: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #326: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #329: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/329/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190226)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been updated (20190226)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #26: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #16: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #26: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #32: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #28: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #31: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #23: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #24: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #33: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #31: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #21: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #28: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #28: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #24: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/24/
<mparillo> 18.10 with Backports Landing: Using Discover, 245 updates, lots to remove, The Packagekit daemon has crashed.
<mparillo> Rebooted to use apt in the konsole. Old reliable, running.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #26: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #34: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/34/
<mparillo> Some warnings about cryptsetup binaries, but otherwise no scary apt messages. Had to systemctl reboot from the konsole. The Application Launcher lost its Leave options.
<mparillo> But it would not load plasma. I just got dumped into TTY1. I tried full-upgrading again, but there was nothing to do.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #23: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Rik, I see the following issue when attempting to update to landing: Err:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing/ubuntu disco Release …   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #26: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/26/
<valorie> niether of those sound good!
<valorie> I can't test on my only computer, my travel lappy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #21: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #16: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #31: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/26/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, disco? I said cosmic
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> testing cosmic now. 86 to upgrade. none to remove
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> updated. rebooted. plasma starts ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> also updated a pristine cosmic install to backports + backports-landing. seems fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2810: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2810: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2810: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2810/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk how to refresh icons ? https://imgur.com/a/kjHJFwJ
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://imgur.com/a/d7Q6B8B , dolphin missing icon in taskbar
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> odd, but no idea
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> reboot also giving same result
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, You do manage to find weird problems! :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> At least I test n report it .. that’s the only way I can contribute for the time being
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Its appreciated. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, U r most welcome .. last time I did try learn cmake etc... now can’t remember already 🙈
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> That’s how I got my kubuntu membership ☺️
<blaze> I'm kinda late to the party
<blaze> downloading already from kuuntu-backports
<blaze> *kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #28: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #31: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #29: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #27: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #35: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #32: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #27: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #20: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #28: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #26: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/26/
<mparillo> On a fresh new VM with 18.10, everything went well. Regular upgrade; then backports; then backports-landing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2811: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2811/
<acheronuk> mparillo: good and thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2811: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2811/
<acheronuk> mparillo: FYI, I uploaded to disco, but some parts of plasma depend on new glibc when built against it, so will be stuck in -proposed until glibc gets migrated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2811: SUCCESS in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2811/
 * acheronuk tries -r for a while
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from vmorenomarin: Last update in developer stable branch brokes some window decorations
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 467x555) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/78tAjR14/file_13595.jpg Some icons not appear in application launcher.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Upstream breakage
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> fuhhh ........ im not alone ... :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, it seems not weird problems anymore .. wink wink
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I couldn't make it hapen in my VM, but hey!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-28
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2812: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2812: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2812: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2812/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris  think latest karhive update should fix it
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Let me try to update ... just finished family time ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, when its going to be in kci-stable ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, It should be there now.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> karchive 2 hours 20 minutes ago … Successfully built
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/stable/ubuntu disco/main amd64 libkf5archive5 amd64 5.55.0+p19.04+git20190228.1139-0 [86.0 kB]
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> let me change DE
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> its fixed the missing icons ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> but the menu didn't display the apps installed through snap , only show folders
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> and its kinda reset the favourites
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> and i noticed after the latest gdm3 upgrade in -proposed , plasma-workspace-wayland missing from the DE selection
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2813: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2813: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2813: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2813/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2814: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2814: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2814: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2814/
<RikMills[m]> morning
<acheronuk> that works
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2815: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2815: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2815: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2815/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2816: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2816: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2816: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2816/
<blaze> I'm waiting for the plasma 5.15.2 to get to disco
<blaze> just upgraded to disco without purging the backports :)
<acheronuk> blaze: it is uploaded and in proposed. unfortunately some bits (like plasma-workspace) picked up a dependency on the new glibc in -proposed, so are stuck in there with it until it migrates
<acheronuk> not just plasma that has this. there are a large number of all non kde uploads stuck the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j3TREEJz/file_13638.webp
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2817: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2817: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2817: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2817/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2818: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2818: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2818: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2818/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2819: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2819: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2819: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #232 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #232: ABORTED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #235: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #133: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #63: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #154: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #208: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #27: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/234/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-24
<RikMills> santa_: gbp-ppa and unpack-source cannot handle sddm
<santa_> RikMills: ack, I also have a number of packaging fixes, let's hope we have time in the evening to discuss it all
<RikMills> ok
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<ailion> Hi
<ailion> My KDE crashes when running a wine app.
<ailion> Is this channel a good place to debug this kind of issue?
<BluesKaj> ailion, ask in #kde
<ailion> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-25
<RikMills> santa_: so ka only does xz tarballs now :(
<RikMills> I mean is that what you were fixing :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> good evening,
<santa_> RikMills: I didn't have much time yesterday but I have been thinking about sddm
<RikMills> evening
<santa_> the problem is the debian/watch parsing is quite simplistic and would work only with a certain subset of the packages from the archive
<RikMills> also had issue with kdsoap
<santa_> so I could try to replace it with another one not 100% exhaustive but a bit better
<RikMills> the tar is gz. but ka wanted it to be xz
<santa_> also it doesn't work for packages without debian/watch
<santa_> I think I can make it work for sddm, but we will see
<santa_> I would need a weekend to do that
<santa_> impossibru in the middle of the week
<RikMills> fair enough
<RikMills> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/libka/pkgedit/ka_src_pkg.py?h=2.3#n456
<RikMills> ^ xz hard coded
<santa_> yes I know
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> RikMills: where is the kdsoap packaging?
<RikMills> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdsoap
<RikMills> mostly the same as Neon, and quite 'ugly'
<santa_> ok, the whole thing seems material for ka 2.4
<santa_> given the considerable risk of wrecking everything with a new watch parser
<RikMills> is a command line switch to make it expect a .gz a possible temp measure?
<santa_> and you will break the .xz
<santa_> just let me handle that when I have time
<santa_> do you have any other package which doesn't work?
<RikMills> not recently
<santa_> ok, that being said I had a number of small packaging fixes, could you please upload them?
<santa_> I'm going to push the proposed changes to git now...
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> god damn it
<santa_> plasma .2 release
<santa_> sigh
<santa_> ok I will give you the changes tomorrow in git if they are still needed
<RikMills> ok
<RikMills> plasma 5.18.2 now in backports
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Tuxist> hi i have problem there where no libqt53dextras5 dev package
<Tuxist> i need QDiffuseSpecularMaterial header
<mitya57> Tuxist: that is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=909306
<ubottu> Debian bug 909306 in qt3d5-dev "qt3d5-dev: Qt53DExtrasConfig.cmake missing" [Normal,Open]
<mitya57> My plan is to fix that as part of Qt 5.14 packaging
<Tuxist> mitya57: ok i need this to build qlcplus i ported at the moment to use portaudio to use it with pipewire
<Tuxist> mitya57: that should solve my problem https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qt3d/-/merge_requests/2/diffs
<mitya57> Tuxist: no, these files are removed in debian/rules
<Tuxist> mitya57: when will new packages released ?
<mitya57> Hopefully in time for Ubuntu 20.04.
<mitya57> Tuxist: well, lisandro prefers to wait a bit, so I can't yet promise anything about 20.04 yet.
<mitya57> I don't want to diverge from Debian packaging.
<lisandro> Tuxist: word of advice: do not make your app use unstable API exept you really know what you are doing
<lisandro> I'll ask in the upstream mailing list non the less for it's status
<Tuxist> lisandro: not my app i'am only fork at the moment
<lisandro> Tuxist: as far as I know qlcplus does not uses qt3d ... yet
<lisandro> and Im pretty sure because I started it's packaging ;-)
<Tuxist> lisandro: the git version with qml ui use this
<lisandro> file a bug against them
<lisandro> let them now it's unstable API
<lisandro> *know
<lisandro> Tuxist: once you filed the bug feel free to pass me the url
<lisandro> I'll chime in if necessary
<Tuxist> https://github.com/mcallegari/qlcplus
<Tuxist> my merge request https://github.com/mcallegari/qlcplus/pull/1214
<lisandro> Tuxist: a link of the bug report you need to open, stating that Massimo is using unstable API
<lisandro> and that presents an issue for Debian and Ubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-27
<fructose> Am I safe to ask about building a modified kernel module under Kubuntu here?
<valorie> fructose: you can ask here, although we have a small chan 
<valorie> you are more likely to get help in #ubuntu which is larger
<valorie> are you sure you need it *build* the kernel?
<valorie> many are available in PPAs
<valorie> low latency, for instance
<fructose> valorie: I tried in #ubuntu, but just seemed to generate extra silence
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I have never built a kernel
<valorie> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<fructose> valorie: I'm not sure I need to. There's a driver with a commented-out device ID that matches a microscope camera I'd like to get working
<valorie> see the above link
<fructose> valorie: Supposedly you can force them to bind, but I'm having issues with that too
<valorie> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<valorie> I know how to get ubottu to give that to you but that is the extent of my knowledge
<fructose> valorie: My issue is just that when I build, the I cannot insmod and dmesg reports incompatible number magic
<fructose> I'm on kernel 5.0.0-38-generic, but it ends up building 5.0.12
<fructose> I built from the source collected from running apt source kernel-source
<valorie> this is the devel chan, not support, sorry
<valorie> shouldn't have answered here 
<fructose> Okay, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vip> hi 
<santa_> RikMills: thank you for uploading my plasma packaging fixes, I pushed to git a couple more for kdecoration and plasma-framework
<santa_> s/plasma-framework/plasma-workspace/
<RikMills> looking
<RikMills> done
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-28
<RikMills> santa_: what is wrong with dh_kubuntu_list-missing?
<RikMills> santa_: urgh. dch_missing output has changed
<RikMills> *dh_missing
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-29
<santa_> morning
<santa_> RikMills: build log example for that dh_kubuntu_list-missing problem?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> santa_: I uploaded a fix. please check and amend it if you think it needs to be neater
<RikMills> santa_: build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/466971219/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.calligra_1%3A3.1.0+dfsg-6ubuntu5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<RikMills> basically, debhelper 12.8 added 'warning:' before the list-missing file in the output
<RikMills> santa_: so your sed was returning 'warning:', not the file
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Santa ^^
<santa_> yes, I'm here
<santa_> I closed accidentaly the irc client XD
<RikMills> ah
<santa_> ok, so now the dh_missing output says "warning"
<santa_> so you have this now:
<santa_> | sed -E 's/dh_missing: warning:[[:space:]]*([^[:space:]]*)[[:space:]]*.*/\1/'
<santa_> what about making the warning appearance optional?
<RikMills> how?
<santa_> this way it would be also compatible with the debhelper from eoan
<RikMills> anyway, as I said, I did a quick fix. there may be a better long term one
<santa_> | sed -E 's/dh_missing: (warning)?:[[:space:]]*([^[:space:]]*)[[:space:]]*.*/\1/'
<santa_> ↑ maybe this
<RikMills> I am fine with whatever works
<santa_> hmm, nope
<santa_> let me do a quick test of the fix
<santa_> ...
<RikMills> then again, not sure we need to worry much about eoan soon
<RikMills> but does not harm to fixup
<santa_> | sed -E 's/dh_missing.*:[[:space:]]*([^[:space:]]*)[[:space:]]*.*/\1/'
<santa_> RikMills: this should work ↑
<santa_> that one will swallow any "dh_missing adahd bla bla bla: THE_FILE_IN_QUESTION bla bla bla"
<RikMills> seems to work :)
<RikMills> push the fix and I will upload
<santa_> RikMills: I didn't make the change in git just tested on konsole :P
<santa_> RikMills: I have however a debian merge of kscreen to upload
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> RikMills: pushed, that fixes an orange in the page status which was bothering me XD
<santa_> also the other debian changes seem fine and good to have
<RikMills> urgh. lp git seems half dead
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
